# Ազատ կյանք > Օրագրեր > Անձնական օրագրեր >  Հոգեվարքից հետո (օրագիր)

## StrangeLittleGirl

_Թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց խնդրում եմ չկարդալ_

Կոֆեինը շատ էր: Քունս չէր տանում, բայց աչքերս ցավում էին, իսկ ես ակնոց դնելու փոխարեն սուրճ էի խմում: Բայց դա շատ բան չի փոխում. ընդամենը քնելուս ժամն է հետաձգում:
Ես լավ չէի պատկերացնում, թե ինչ է նշանակում ստեղծագործական աշխատանք մասնագիտական ոլորտում: Երբ այսօր աչքերս փակ պատկերացնում էի պրեզենտացիայի հերթական սլայդը, իսկ հետո թղթի վրա արագ-արագ խզբզում տեսածս, հասկացա, որ սա մի ուրիշ ծննդաբերություն է: Երևի շատ ավելի ճիշտ է, քանի որ նախորդող դեպրեսիան ոչ միայն անհրաժեշտ չէ, այլև ցանկալի չէ:
Եվ իմ ուղեղում ծնված միտքը կարող է դառնալ գիտություն, ոչ թե մարդկանց շփոթեցնող, մտերիմներիս անհանգստացնող զառանցանք:

Հոգեբուժարանն այլևս աշունը չի հիշեցնում, և դա լավ է: Ես կարող եմ համալսարան գնալու ճանապարհին Շառլ Ազնավուր լսել ու պարզապես վազել, աչքերս փակ գլորվել: Իսկ ես ասես ճախրելուց լինեմ… Չեմ զգում ոտքերս, օդի մեջ եմ: Ե՞րբ եմ ավարտելու համալսարանը: Հոգնել եմ ամեն պետքական-անպետք բան սովորելուց: Ուզում եմ սուզվել շիզոֆրենիայի մեջ: Չկապակցված միտքս մտածողության խանգարում է հիշեցնում:

Կարծում էի, թե Հայաստանի բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց արդեն ճանաչում եմ: Պարզվում է՝ չէ: Անձրևն ու հոգնածությունս չկարողացան ստիպել, որ տուն գնամ: Ես զարմացա, նոր հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթացա: Թարմ օդ էր ինձ համար: 

Իմ օդը միշտ թարմ է: Վարդերն արդեն բացվել են մեր պարտեզում: Նենսիի տասը րոպեները հիշեցի, մեկ էլ դասագրքի սիմվոլիկ մտածողությունը: Սիրու՜մ եմ կյանքը: Ե՞րբ է բացվելու առավոտը, որ խմեմ հերթական շոկոլադախառը սուրճս: 

Ընդամենը հինգ ամիս առաջ կարծում էի, թե վախճանվում եմ: Այդ ինչպե՞ս կարողացա վերակենդանալ: Ամեն օր զարմանում եմ ու սպասում, որ մայիսյան դեպրեսիան կսկսվի: Իրականում անքնությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ ինձ չի այցելում: Եվ ես գոհ եմ: Աստված ինձ հետ է: 

Առավոտյան շուտ գնամ, որ դասախոսին նորից բռնեմ Սաղմոս կարդալուց: Իսկ ընկերուհիս նրան ցնդածի տեղ է դնում, ականջիս ասում, որ դիագնոզ դնեմ: Ես թարս հայացք եմ նետում նրա վրա, իսկ մտքիս մեջ ասում եմ. «Մենք խելագար ենք»:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), anahit96 (22.11.2012), Freeman (10.07.2010), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Smokie (14.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մուշու (29.06.2014), Վոլտերա (15.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անձրևոտ առավոտն անքուն գիշերվանից հետո բնավ տրամադրող չէր: Բայց ռեֆլեքսը մնում է ռեֆլեքս, և ես 8:10 արդեն ոտքի վրա էի: 

Հիմա խմում եմ լուծվող սուրճս՝ անքնությանս հիմնական պատճառը: Ամեն անգամ ինձ խոստանում եմ, որ դա վերջինն է, բայց ասես կախվածություն առաջացած լինի: Չէ՛, ես դրա կարիքը չեմ ունենա, եթե գիշերը կարողանամ քնել: Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե չխմեմ, անքնություն չեմ ունենա: 

Ու թեկուզ անձրևն այնքան էլ լավ նորություն չէր ինձ համար, դասս էլ չեմ սովորել, բայց միայն այն, որ արդեն առավոտ է, ինձ ուրախացնում է: 

Երբեմն երազում եմ արձակուրդի մասին, հետո բռնացնում, որ ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ: Տոները ներվերիս վրա ազդում էին. հազիվ էի երեք օր տանը մնում: Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե ստիպված լինեմ մի ամբողջ ամիս դասի չգնալ: Այս տարի բախտս բերել է. արձակուրդս կարճ է: Բայց ի՜նչ ծրագրեր ունեմ: Կհասցնե՞մ, չե՞մ ալարի: Բոլոր կուրսեցիներս էլ ամառվա համար առանձին ծրագրեր ունեն: Օրինակ, Նազոն ուզում է պետական քննություններին պատրաստվել: Հավատում եմ, կանի: Վատ միտք չէ, բայց չեմ ուզում ինքս ինձ սուտ խոստումներ տալ: Շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ հոգեբուժությունից և նյարդաբանությունից այն կողմ չեմ անցնի: 

Փլեյլիսթիս մեջ մի լավ երգ եմ փնտրում, որ լսեմ, հետո գնամ դասի: Կանգ եմ առնում Starsailor-ի վրա: Վաղուց մոռացել եմ, թե ում է հիշեցնում այս խումբը: Օգտագործում եմ միայն երկուշաբթի օրերին Հայկի ներվերն ուտելու համար: Վա՜յ, երեկ երկուշաբթի էր, իսկ ես մոռացել էի դրա մասին: Կարող էի ռադիոն միացնել ու Հայկին լսել՝ ամաչելով, որ մեր հին ընկերներից միայն ես եմ մնացել, ու մեծ հաճույքով կհրաժարվեի ֆենած մազերով, սև շորերով, վարդագույն պայուսակներով իրար նման դեռահասների համար նախատեսված հաղորդումը լսելուց: Հայկը վիրավորվում է, երբ այդպես եմ ասում, բայց դառը իրականություն է. ես նրա ունկնդիրներից ամենամեծն է: Փորձում է հիշել այն հին ու լավ օրերը, երբ երկուսս էլ դեռահաս էինք, բայց մոռանում է, որ մենք ուրիշ էինք, մեր շրջապատում մենք միակ փոքրերն էինք, և դա հրաշալի էր: Իսկ ես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու էր Հայկը հենց ինձ սիրահարվել: Չէ՞ որ ընտրություն չուներ. միակ հասակակիցը ես էի: Չէ՛, մի րոպե… Իսկ Անահի՞տը, իսկ Ավագյան Լիլի՞թը: Գուցե տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց այն ժամանակ ես ամենահանդուրժողն էի:

Վերջերս Նուբարաշեն գնալիս ճանապարհը ծանոթ թվաց: Հիշեցի, որ հինգ տարի առաջ այնտեղով գերեզմանոց եմ գնացել: Մի օր ուզում եմ մեն-մենակ վեր կենալ, գնալ այնտեղ, Անահիտի շիրիմին ծաղիկներ դնել: Արդեն այնքան շատ ժամանակ է անցել, որ երբեմն թվում է, թե նա երբևէ գոյություն չի էլ ունեցել, այլ իմ պատանեկության երևակայության ծնունդն է եղել:

Ամեն առավոտ տասը րոպե գրելու միտքը կարծես իրականություն է դառնում… Նենսիի տասը րոպեները:

Creep-ի ակուստիկ տարբերակը… Դասի գնալու ժամանակն է: 

I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
*What the hell am i doin' here?
I don't belong here*

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Ingrid (18.03.2013), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010), Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Frigid-

> Կարծում էի, թե Հայաստանի բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց արդեն ճանաչում եմ: Պարզվում է՝ չէ: Անձրևն ու հոգնածությունս չկարողացան ստիպել, որ տուն գնամ: Ես զարմացա, նոր հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթացա: Թարմ օդ էր ինձ համար:


..." Ինչքան շատ ես ապրում, էնքանով էլ աշխարհն է փոքրանում, եթե ապրելու նշանաբանը ճանաչելն է.." Սաղմոսագիր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զարմացա և ուրախացա, երբ ինձ հաջողություն մաղթող երկու անկեղծ, ոչ թե նախանձությունից վառվող հայացք տեսա: Չեմ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ, բացի մորիցս, ովքեր են այդպես անկեղծորեն ինձ հաղթանակ մաղթել: Եվ դա ինձ ուժ էր տալիս: Ես ուրախ էի, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնց հենց իմ հաջողությունն է հանգստացնում:

Անատոմիայի ամբիոնի այն երիտասարդ դասախոսը մի քանի անգամ եկավ և հետաքրքրվեց իր ուսանողի ճակատագրով: Երանի՜ ես էլ այդպիսի ղեկավար ունենայի… Չէ՛, գուցե այսպես ավելի ճիշտ է. ես չափից դուրս ինքնուրույն եմ, և դա լավ է:

Ուզում եմ, որ Էլեն Ռաֆայելովնան անպայման այնտեղ լինի: Հենց միայն նրա ներկայությունը բավարար է, որ ես ինձ ավելի ինքնավստահ զգամ: Իսկ ամբիոնի վարիչից մի քիչ ամաչում եմ:

Այսօր երկրորդ բաժակ սուրճը չեմ խմել, և ամբողջ օրը քունս տանում էր: Հուսամ՝ այս գիշեր գոնե կկարողանամ մի յոթ ժամ քնել. ուզում եմ ելույթի ժամանակ թարմ տեսք ունենալ:

Անձրևի տակ քայլելը հավես էր: Ցուրտ չէր, իսկ ես վախից տաք էի հագնվել: Չեմ ուզում մրսել: Դրանից վատ բան չկա աշխարհում: Ցանկացած տիպի սառնություն… Սպանիչ է:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուղիղ 8:10 աչքերս բացվեցին: Առաջին բանը, որին ուշադրություն դարձրի, եղանակն էր. արևը փայլում էր: Միայն թե օրվա ընթացքում չանհետանա: Չեմ ուզում թրջվել: Գոնե մի օր չեմ ուզում վտանգել առողջությունս: Իսկ ես չեմ կարող ուրիշների պես տանը նստել: Սիրում եմ իմ էս գժական զբաղված կյանքը: 

Երեկ նույն ժամին չորս տարբեր գործեր էի պլանավորել, չորս տարբեր տեղերում պետք է լինեի: Ու թեև մի քանի րոպեի տարբերությամբ ավելացավ նաև հինգերորդը, ես բոլորը հասցրի: 

Դասից ուշանալու եմ: Հավես չունեմ շուտ հասնելու, երբ դասը, միևնույն է, կես ժամ ուշացումով ենք սկսում: Վաղուց վերջ եմ տվել քնելու պատճառով ուշանալուս: Ժամանակին չներկայանալու երկու հիմնական պատճառ եմ ունենում. մեկը հատուկ, հավեսի համար ուշանալն է, մյուսը՝ դասերից առաջ որոշ գործեր պլանավորելն է: 

Գիշերը լավ քնեցի: Այս առավոտ սուրճ չխմեցի: Իմ երակներում այլևս կոֆեին չի հոսում: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ դասի ժամանակ քնեմ, պատճառն ընդամենը դրա անհետաքրքրությունը կլինի: Ի տարբերություն մյուս բոլոր գերազանցիկների, այն, ինչ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, ես չեմ կարդում: Հետո, իհարկե, քննություններին շատ եմ տուժում՝ ստիպված լինելով մի օրում հսկայական ծավալ յուրացնել, բայց դրա լավն էլ այն է, որ քննասենյակից դուրս գալուց հետո անմիջապես մոռացվում է, և հիշողությունս ավելորդ ինֆորմացիայով չի ծանրաբեռնվում: 

Երեկ դասախոսս ինչ-որ տեղից մեջբերում արեց. «Կամքն այն է, որ ցանկալիին հասնելու համար հրաժարվում ես հաճելիից»: Իսկ ես միանգամից բացականչեցի. «Համաձայն չեմ»: Լավ չհասկացավ, թե ինչպես պետք է ինձ նման փոքրիկ մեկն ընդդիմանար ինչ-որ մեծության ասածին: Իսկ ես բացատրեցի. «Ինձ համար ցանկալին ու հաճելին նույնն են»: Երբ զանազան խաչաձև հարցեր տալուց հետո համոզվեց, որ իրոք այդպես է, հանձնվեց. «Ի՞նչ ասեմ, երջանիկ մարդ ես»: 

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ բոլորն էլ կարող են երջանիկ լինել, բոլորի համար էլ ցանկալին ու հաճելին կարող է միաձուլվել, նույնանալ… Պարզապես ինչ-որ կաղապարներ մարդկանց սեղմում են, և նրանք կա՛մ ստիպված ոչ հաճելին դարձնում են ցանկալի, կա՛մ իրենք իրենց համոզում են, որ շատ բաներ հաճելի են:

Իրոք, ես որքա՜ն երջանիկ եմ: Երևի դասախոսս ինքն էլ է զարմանում, թե որքան շատ եմ սիրում ապագա մասնագիտությունս: Հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչպիսի՞ն է նա եղել երեք տարի առաջ, երբ դեռ ինձ նման հինգերորդ կուրսեցի էր: Ինչպե՞ս է որոշել հոգեբույժ դառնալ: Սիրում եմ շիզոֆրենիան: Նյութին տիրապետու՞մ եմ: Այսօր դա էլ է գնահատվելու:

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), shatboyov (19.09.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

_Մեծահասակներին խնդրում եմ չկարդալ_

Նորից խոսելու կամ լացելու պահանջ առաջացավ: Բայց բառերն արցունքների հետ մեռել են, թաղվել մեր պարտեզում, և այնտեղ հիմա վարդեր են աճում: 

Չնայած սառը սուրճի առաջին բաժակը ձեռքիցս ընկավ, կոտրվեց, ես մտա խանութ և նորը գնեցի՝ ինքս ինձ խոստանալով, որ վերջինն է: Իսկ ես ամեն օր հազար ու խոստումներ եմ ինքս ինձ տալիս, որոնք կատարում եմ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ հիշում եմ դրանց մասին: Եվ Բոբ Դիլանը կերգի:

 One more cup of coffee for the road.
One more cup of coffee for I go,
To the valley below.

Երբեմն մարդկանց բերանը փակելու համար պետք է վիրավորել: Երբ լռությամբ հանդուրժում ես նրանց դատարկաբանություններն ու անիմաստ կատակները, անցնում են բոլոր սահմանները: Նույնիսկ երբ փորձում ես ցույց տալ, որ տհաճ է, նրանց դեմքին հայտնված հիմար ժպիտը քիչ անց վերանում է, և նորից կրկնում են նույնը: 

Փլեյլիսթիս մեջ տրամադրությանս հարմար երգ եմ փնտրում:  Թե հիմա հարցնեն ինչպես եմ, կդժվարանամ պատասխանել: Մի տեսակ անդուր տրամադրություն ունեմ, անկապ զգացողություններ ու մտքեր, որոնք դժվարանում եմ նկարագրել:

Երբեմն չափից դուրս աներես եմ, գործում եմ «սաղի ինադու», և չգիտեմ՝ դա լա՞վ է, թե՞ ոչ:   Ես սիրում եմ խաղալ ու հետ զվարճանալ՝ ստանալով սպասելի արդյունքներ: Ես Սեսիլն եմ, բայց դեռ չեմ հասկացել, որ «մեծահասակները խաղալիքներ չեն»: : Իսկ գուցե հենց այդպես էլ կա, և Սեսիլը վերջում սխալ եզրակացություն է անում:

Մեծահասակները չափից դուրս լուրջ են ու չեն սիրում ինձ նման անլուրջներին: Նրանք ասես աշխարհը սև ու սպիտակ են տեսնում, չեն տարբերում այն հրաշալի ու բազմերանգ գույները: Այդ պատճառով ես նրանց համար դժվարամարս, երբեմն՝ թունավոր սնունդ եմ: Մեծերն ուզում են, որ մարդիկ իրենց գծած կաղապարների մեջ տեղավորվեն, և թե այդպես չի լինում, միանգամից ստամոքսի խանգարում է սկսվում: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես հիվանդ մարդն իրեն հակացուցված սնունդ է ընդունում:

Ես հակացուցված եմ մեծահասակներին: Ու դրա համար ամենաագրեսիվ մանրէների նման թափանցում եմ ամենուր, թույլերի մոտ թունավորումներ առաջացնում, իսկ մի քիչ ուժեղներին միայն մի փոքր անհանգստություն պատճառում: 

Ես նմանվում եմ Ալանիսի "Hand In My Pocket"-ի հերոսուհուն.
I´m broke but I´m happy
I´m poor but I´m kind
...
I´m high but I´m grounded
I´m sane but I´m overwhelmed
I´m lost but I´m hopeful...

I feel drunk but I´m sober
...
I care but I´m restless
I´m here but I´m really gone
*I´m wrong and I´m sorry
*

What it all comes down to
Is that I haven´t got it all figured out just yet
I´ve got one hand in my pocket
And the other is giving the peace sign

I´m free but I´m focused
I´m green but I´m wise
I´m hard but I´m friendly
I´m sad but I´m laughin
I´m brave but I´m chicken shit
...
Այս երգն արդեն տասներկու տարի է, ինչ լսում եմ, բայց այսքան ուժեղ ինձ չեմ գտել դրա մեջ: Փորձեցի կրճատել, միայն իսկապես ինձ հետ կապ ունեցող մասերը դնել, բայց ընդամենը մի քանի տող դուրս թռավ:

Չեմ սիրում միջակ լինել: Երբ մի բան անում եմ, պետք է լավ ստացվի: Ես չեմ ծնվել միջակ լինելու համար:

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2013), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010), Նիկեա (09.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի պետք էր, որ հյուծվեի, որպեսզի վերջապես կարողանամ գոնե մի վեց ժամ քնել: 
Այսօր կամաչեմ դասի ժամանակ գլուխս դնել սեղանին: Հուսով եմ՝ անքնությունս այստեղ կավարտվի, և ես ամեն օր կեսգիշերին կգրկեմ երազներս, կսլանամ ուրիշ աշխարհ:

Պարզվում է՝ Արմենի ու Նարեկի մի խոսքը բավարար էր, որ տրամադրությունս բարձրանա: Մյուսների ասածներն ընդամենը որպես մխիթարանք էի ընդունում: Արմենն ասաց, որ իմ աշխատանքն իրեն շատ դուր եկավ, բայց ժյուրին էդքան չի հասկանում: Ավելացրեց նաև, որ այդպիսի ոճով ելույթ ունեցավ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հաղթի, այլ նրա համար, որ ժյուրիին ստիպի լսել իրեն: Ես նախօրոք գիտեի, որ Արմենն է առաջին տեղը գրավելու. նրան հավասարն իրոք չկա: Բայց որ առաջին տեղը կիսվեց երկու հոգու միջև, իսկապես զարմանալի էր:

Իսկ Նարեկը… Շատերի հաճոյախոսություններին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, հաճախ կեղծիք եմ տեսնում դրա մեջ: Բայց Նարեկը բավական անկեղծ էր, երբ ասաց, որ սպասում էր, թե ես էլ պետք է հաղթողների մեջ լինեմ, իսկ երեկոյան գրեց. «Ինչպե՞ս է աշխարհի ամենախելացի աղջիկը»:

Սկսում եմ շատ սիրել մեր ՈւԳԸ-ն, ինչքան էլ անկազմակերպ լինի: Մեր թիմը լավն է, ու ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ հիմնականում բաղկացած է հինգերորդ կուրսեցիներից:

Գնամ դասի:

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2013), Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010), Մուշու (29.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չհասկացա, թե երեկ ինչ էր պատահել բոլորին: Ինչի՞ համար էին այդ բոլոր հարձակումները: Իսկ ես սկզբում պահպանում էի սառնասրտությունս, բայց հետո նյարդերս տեղի տվեցին, այն էլ այնպե՜ս… Եթե դա գիշերն է լինում, վերածվում է հիստերիայի նոպայի: 

Մարմնիս մասերը ցրիվ էին եկել: Առավոտյան, երբ վեր կացա, ստիպված էի դրանք հավաքել, կպցնել իրար, որ կարողանամ շարժվել տեղից: Աչքերս լավ չէի տեղադրել, որովհետև ներքև նայելիս ցավում էին: Իսկ տրամադրությունս համը հանում էր: 

Հայրս խորհուրդ տվեց մարդկանց, այդ թվում՝ ինձ, հասկանալ. այդ դեպքում նյարդերս չեն լարվի, ավելի թեթև կնայեմ ամեն ինչին: Երևի ճիշտ էր… Որովհետև նկատեցի, որ չնայած մեկը, չգիտես ինչու, ահավոր կոպիտ էր դարձել, բայց ես ընդհանրապես չնեղվեցի. փորձում էի պատճառները գտնել: Երևի կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ…

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժամանակները խառնվել են իրար: Ես փորձում եմ հիշողություններս տեսակավորել, դասավորել ուղեղիս դարակների մեջ: Երբ տնից դուրս էի գալիս, ինձ թվաց, թե Նարեի հետ պայմանավորված եմ: Հետո հիշեցի, որ ընդամենը մեկ ժամ առաջ ես նման երազ եմ տեսել: Երբ երթուղայինի մեջ էի, ինձ թվաց, թե դասի եմ գնում ու սարսափեցի, որովհետև շատ լավ գիտեի, որ դրա համար շատ ուշ է: Հետո հիշեցի, որ կոնկրետ ուղղություն ունի ճանապարհս, և դա թեկուզ ընդհանրություն ունի, բայց հեռու է երկրորդ համալսարանական կլինիկայից:

Իսկ ինձ համար ավելի հեշտ է շփվել հոգեկան հիվանդների ու մտավոր հետամնացների հետ: «Առողջ» մարդկանցից շատերի հետ լեզու գտնելը գրեթե անհնար է դարձել: Ինձնից է, գիտեմ: Ես երևի նրանցից մեկն եմ՝ ուրիշ աշխարհից, այլմոլորակային: Ինչու՞ եմ այսպիսին: Մի՞թե լավ չէր լինի, որ մի սովորական ծիտիկ լինեի, ընկերուհիներիս «աղջիով» դիմեի, ամեն օր գնայի «Տերանովա», որ տեսնեմ, թե ինչ նորույթներ կան, ամիսը մեկ հեռախոս փոխեի, բակի ապեր-տղերքը հետևիցս ընկած լինեին, բայց ես նրանց բանի տեղ չդնեի, որովհետև կսպասեի իմ ջիպով ասպետին: Ինչի՞ս էր պետք ուսումը, ինչի՞ս էր պետք նման ընտանիքում ծնված լինելը, երբ ամեն քայլս շրջապատի մարդիկ փորձում են մեկնաբանել՝ գոյություն չունեցող պատճառներ փնտրելով: Ինչի՞ս է պետք այս կյանքը: Գնամ, այն հաբերից դեռ մնացել են: Այս անգամ մորս մասին էլ չեմ մտածում. նրա վրձնի վերջին հարվածով պատկերն ամբողջական դարձավ:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), shatboyov (19.09.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձեռքերս ու ոտքերս սառչում են: Գլուխս տաքանում ու ծանրանում է: Ես վերանում եմ, հեռանում: Ասես լողում եմ օդի մեջ: Ոչինչ, ոչինչ չեմ զգում: Լուծվում եմ օդի մեջ, դառնում մոլեկուլ, որը գուցե ներշնչման հետ մեկի թոքերում կհայտնվի: Կամ կճախրեմ, հեռուները կգնամ. օդն ազատ է: 

Ես պոկվում եմ իմ զնդանից: Կուլ եմ տալիս աչքերս: Մարում եմ: Գուցե մի օր…

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զգում էի, որ ավելորդ եմ, բայց համառորեն չէի ուզում հեռանալ: Ասես հանդիսատես լինեի, ոչ թե մասնակից: Մյուս կողմից մտածում էի Կորյունի SMS-ի մասին… Երբևէ չէի սպասի, որ նա ինձնից ներողություն կխնդրի: Փաստորեն, կան մարդիկ, որ հասկանում են, երբ վիրավորում են, ինչքան էլ դա տարօրինակ թվա կողքից դիտողի համար… Ես միշտ ասել եմ, որ նույնիսկ ամենակեղտոտ կատակների վրա կարող եմ շատ հանգիստ ծիծաղել, բայց ամենաանհավանական բաներից վիրավորվում եմ: Նման դեպքերում ոչ ոք ինձնից ներողություն չի խնդրում՝ վիրավորվածությունս անմտություն համարելով: Իսկ Կորյունը խնդրեց… Մի մարդ, որի հետ հինգ տարի շարունակ լեզու չեմ գտնում, հասկացավ, որ դրանից մարդ կարող է վիրավորվել: Ես նրան հարգեցի: Ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ հարգում կուրսեցիներիս: Սիրում եմ նրանց, սիրում եմ մեր ուսանողական կյանքը: Ափսո՜ս, որ մի տարի մնաց: 

Եվ այնտեղ նույնքան ավելորդ էի, որքան կուրսի նեղ շրջանակում սպասված: Ես լուռ դիտում էի բոլորին, բայց ոչինչ չէի ընկալում: Ամեն վայրկյան ուզում էի թողնել, հեռանալ, բայց չէի ուզում ցուցադրական որևէ բան անել:

Արթուրը պատրաստվում էր գնալ: Նայեցի ներկաներին: Արթուրից հետո որ հաստատ ավելորդ էի լինում: Որոշեցի նրա հետ դուրս գալ: Բայց զգացի, որ ոտքը կախ է գցում: Արթուրի համար էլ էի ավելորդ:

Տարօրինակ փոքրիկ աղջիկ, ու՞ր ես գնում: 

Երբ դուրս եկա, ինձ թվաց՝ կարող եմ արդեն արցունքներիս ազատություն տալ: Չստացվեց: Դրանք խեղդում էին, բայց լռվել էին ներսում: Մի թաքուն հույս ունեի, որ որևէ սիրելի մարդու կտեսնեմ փողոցում ու մի քիչ զրուցեմ: Նույն դատարկ երազանքն ամեն անգամ ինչ-որ տեղից փախչելուց… Ինչպես միշտ, չիրականացող:

Ռադիոն միացրի: Brainstorm-ն էր… Պատանեկության սիրելի երգերից: Վայելում էի:

Տարօրինակ փոքրիկ աղջիկ, ու՞ր ես գնում:

Ափսոս անձրև չեկավ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Գնացի հանդիպմանը, մտածելով, որ գուցե օտար կլինեմ:
Վերջերս հաճախ եմ այդպես մտածում: Իրոք ինձ թվում է, որ ինչ-որ չափով օտարացել եմ, մղվել ետին պլան: Մոտեցա ու ջերմ բարևեցի մարդկանց, արժանացա նույնքան ջերմ բարևների:

Ընկերոջս հետ էի: Խոսելու ահագին նյութ ունեինք: Քիչ այն կողմ առանձնացա: Եկավ նա: Նրա համար, համենայն դեպս, չպետք է օտար լինեի: Մեր մտերմությունը, կարծեմ, հին պատմություն ունի: Բայց եկավ ու զգացի, որ եկել է որպես օտար: Եկավ ու մի ընդհանուր բարև նետեց բոլորին: Մի պահ ինձ նայեց... ինձ թվաց, թե օտարն է ինձ նայում: Ընկճվեցի: Ուզում էի գնալ, համբուրել ինչպես միշտ ու ջերմ հարցնել առողջությունը: Բայց ինչ-որ բան ինձ ետ էր պահում: Կարծես հասկանում էի, որ ինքն ուզում է  բոլորիցս օտար լինել, գուցե չհասկացված, գուցե մերժված: Մնացի տեղումս. սխալ 1:

Քիչ հետո խումբը ցաքուցրիվ եղավ: Ամեն մի խումբը մի բանով էր զբաղված: ԻՆքն էլ մոտեցավ խմբերից մեկին, բայց զգացի, տեսա, որ որպես օտար է մոտենում: Լուռ կանգնել էր: Ընկերս, ով իրեն չէր ճանաչում, հարցրեց «Էս աղջկան ի՞նչ որ բան է պատահել»: «Չգիտեմ», - ստեցի ես: Գիտեի: Ուզեցի մոտենամ ու հարցնեմ թե ինչ է եղել: Չէի համարձակվում. սխալ 2: Հետո մի պահ երբ մենակ էր, մոտեցա ու հարցրի. սխալ 3: Ասեց այն, ինչ սպասում էի լսել ու ինչը գիտեին բոլորը... ասեց մի բան, որին ուզում է հավատալ, բայց չի հավատում:

Ուզում էի փախնել: Չգիտեմ ինչու՞ խուսափում էի նրա հետ խոսելուց. սխալ 4: Հետո երբ այգուց գնում էինք, ավտոմեքենայի մեջ ազատ տեղ կար ու ուզում էի իրեն առաջարկել այդ տեղում նստել, բայց վախեցա դրանից. սխալ 5: Հետո սրճարանում նստեց կողքս ու վախեցա խոսել. սխալ 6: Ես չգիտեի ինքն ի՞նչ է սպասում ինձնից ու մյուսներից... Ինձ առաջարկեցին շուտ հեռանալ: Ուրիշ դեպքում չէի համաձայնվի, բայց փախնել էի ուզում. սխալ 7:

Ինձնից ինչ-որ գանձ են ուզում խլել:
Ու խլել ուզում է հենց այդ գանձը:
Նա ուզում է մնալ ինքն իր համար... միայն:
Չեմ ուզում համակերպվել դրան: Ինքը իմ մի մասն ա: Ուզի՞, թե՞ չուզի:
Ու սուտ է: Չեմ օտարացել: Ինքն էլ չի օտարացել: 
Մենք էլի նույնն ենք: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՞նչն է փոխվել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

_Wake from your sleep
The drying of your tears
Today we escape, we escape..._

Իսկ ես ուզում էի ասել, որ միայն աներեսությունս է ինձ պահում: Իրոք, ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ այստեղ: Ու՞մ ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ապացուցել: Գիտեմ, որ մեծամասնությունը վաղուց արդեն ինձ չի սպասում: Գիտեմ, որ վաղուց արդեն շատերին ձանձրացնում ու զայրացնում եմ իմ գրառումներով: Ո՞վ եմ ես այստեղ: Գիտեմ, որ այս ամենը նորից իմանալիս առավոտյան ուռած աչքերով եմ արթնանում: Ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ այստեղ: Ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ եմ գրում այս տողերը: Ինչու՞ չեմ հեռանում այն վայրից, որտեղ անցանկալի եմ, չսպասված: 

Ու կան մարդիկ, որոնց դեռ սիրում եմ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարոտում: Բայց թվում է՝ նրանք էլ կամաց-կամաց սկսում են խուսափել ինձնից: Եվ ես ստիպված լռում եմ, արցունքներս կուլ տալիս, գնում քնելու՝ խոստանալով, որ հաջորդ օրն արդեն հրաժարվելու եմ Ակումբից ու դրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչից: Բայց երեկոյան նորից մտնում եմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու համար… Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ եմ ուզում:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Վոլտերա (27.03.2015)

----------


## Ծով

Հմմմ..սերը չի փոխվում, ահա «դժբախտութունը»...մարդկանց փորձերը իզուր են, իսկ փորձանքը ժամանակի կորուստն է...
Հասցրե՛ք սիրել, որ չուշանաք սիրուց...
Ընկերոջից թանկ բան չկա, հասկացել եմ կյանքում, ու ամենցավոտ կորուստը հենց ընկերոջ կորուստն ա…
Բյու՛ր, իսկ քեզ հաջողվում է մարդուն սուզել տողերի մեջ, չնայած բոլորը դեռ չեմ կարդացել... :Love: 
Մոռացա հարցնել՝ Ձեր պարտեզի վարդերը համո՞վ են :Blush:  :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Մելիք

> _Wake from your sleep
> The drying of your tears
> Today we escape, we escape..._
> 
> Իսկ ես ուզում էի ասել, որ միայն աներեսությունս է ինձ պահում: Իրոք, ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ այստեղ: Ու՞մ ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ապացուցել: Գիտեմ, որ մեծամասնությունը վաղուց արդեն ինձ չի սպասում: Գիտեմ, որ վաղուց արդեն շատերին ձանձրացնում ու զայրացնում եմ իմ գրառումներով: Ո՞վ եմ ես այստեղ: Գիտեմ, որ այս ամենը նորից իմանալիս առավոտյան ուռած աչքերով եմ արթնանում: Ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ այստեղ: Ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ եմ գրում այս տողերը: Ինչու՞ չեմ հեռանում այն վայրից, որտեղ անցանկալի եմ, չսպասված: 
> 
> Ու կան մարդիկ, որոնց դեռ սիրում եմ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարոտում: Բայց թվում է՝ նրանք էլ կամաց-կամաց սկսում են խուսափել ինձնից: Եվ ես ստիպված լռում եմ, արցունքներս կուլ տալիս, գնում քնելու՝ խոստանալով, որ հաջորդ օրն արդեն հրաժարվելու եմ Ակումբից ու դրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչից: Բայց երեկոյան նորից մտնում եմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու համար… Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ եմ ուզում:


Բյուր, ինձ մի՛ մոռացի, ես քեզ միշտ սիրում եմ: :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց զգացի, որ ոտքը կախ է գցում: Արթուրի համար էլ էի ավելորդ:


Ոտքս կախ էի գցում, զուտ իմ, ներքին պատճառներով, ես ինքս էլ ուզում էի գնալ, բայց մի տեսակ մնալն էր քաշում… Անբացատրելի է, բայց գնալ էի ուզում... 
Իսկ «Արթուրի համար էլ էի ավելորդ:»-ի համար դեռ պատասխան կտաս  :Goblin:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սենյակիս վարդերն առավոտյան նկատեցի: Դեռ երկրորդ օրվանից նա հաշտության քայլեր էր անում, իսկ ես համառորեն շարունակում էի սառը և չոր մնալ, հրաժարվում էի որևէ բան ուտելուց: 

Երբ արդեն արթնացել էի, մտավ սենյակս ու համբուրեց: Ես դեռ չէի ուզում հաշտվել, բայց զգացի, որ դրանից հետո չեմ կարող… 

Այնուամենայնիվ, ուզում եմ մենակ ապրել: Տունը կամաց-կամաց զնդանի է վերածվում, որտեղ չեմ կարող ազատ շարժվել: Ավելի ճիշտ, վաղուց էր վերածվել: Պարզապես ես հանդուրժում էի: Վաղուց հրաժարվել էի առանձին ապրելու մտքից, բայց վերջերս նորից վերադարձավ այն: Միայն թե ևս մեկ աշխատանք է պետք գտնել դրան հասնելու համար: 

Հետաքրքիր է՝ մայրս թույլ կտա՞: Բայց ի՞նչ վատ է որ: Եղբորս համար արդեն հարմարություններ է փնտրում, որ այլևս միջանցքում չքնի: Իսկ ես կգնամ՝ իմ սենյակը զիջելով նրան: 

Նոնան նկատել է, որ ես շատ ինքնուրույն եմ: Այդպես էլ կա: Գուցե դա լավ չէ, որովհետև մեծացել եմ եվրոպացու նման, իսկ Հայաստանում, չգիտես ինչու, Եվրոպային բնորոշ ամեն ինչը վատ են համարում: Իհարկե, երբեմն ուզում եմ ծնողներիցս մի քիչ ավելի կախված լինել, ուզում եմ, որ որոշ հարցեր նրանք լուծեն, բայց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ազատությունս մեծ ձեռքբերում է, և դրանից հրաժարվել չի կարելի:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ու Լիլյան երեք ժամ շարունակ զրուցում, ծիծաղում, զվարճանում էինք: Հիշում էինք մեր խելառ քննությունները, երբ մի քանի հոգով միասին էինք պարապում ընթերցասրահում: Մարալը զարմացած լսում էր մեր բազմազան պատմությունները… Միկրոբի քննությանը պատրաստվելը, երբ Լիլյան քնում էր ընթերցասրահում, ծածկում էինք նրան: Հետո ես էի քնում, ինձ էին ծածկում: Երեկոյան ժամը 8-ին հոգնած դուրս գալը, շենքի հարկերով պտտվելը ու ամբիոններում որտեղից որտեղ այդ ժամին գտնվող մարդկանց վախեցնելը… Ծիծաղը, ծիծաղը… Ժաննայի շատախոսությունը… Ընթերցասրահում Մարգարի սարքած կերուխումը, երբ պարապելու փոխարեն ճաշակում էինք նրա մոր պատրաստած քաղցրավենիքը, խմում լիմոնի կեղևներից ստացված հյութը… Ձմեռվա կեսին վերարկուս առանց կոճկելու դուրս գալը ու հայտարարելս, որ ես այրվում եմ միկրոբի բոցերով: 

Լավ տարիներ էին և լավ է, որ դեռ ապրում ենք այդ կյանքով, թեկուզ ցիկլային պարապմունքների պատճառով իրար հաճախ չենք տեսնում: Ես ու Լիլյան կիսվում էինք մեր հաջողություններով: Ու երկուսս էլ եկանք լուռ համաձայնության. Աստված:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիշում եմ՝ տարիներ առաջ, երբ մի անգամ տատիկիս տանն էի, նա ինձ խնդրում էր ծնողներիս համոզել, որ միանան: Ես գիտեի, որ ինչ էլ անեի, ոչ մի արդյունքի չէի հասնելու: Ինձ համար էլ դա առանձնապես նշանակություն չուներ. արդեն սովորել էի առանց հոր ապրել: Թեկուզ երբեմն նախանձով էի լցվում այն համադասարանցիներիս նկատմամբ, որոնք պատմում էին, որ իրենց հայրերը այս կամ այն բանը թույլ են տվել կամ ոչ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ գոհ էի իմ կյանքից: Կարծում էի՝ հենց էդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, հենց դա էր ճիշտը…

Մի անգամ էլ մի հոգեբան փորձում էր բոլոր խնդիրներս կապել հորս բացակայության հետ՝ համոզելով, որ դա մեծ հարված էր ինձ համար: Իսկ ես ծիծաղեցի ու դրան այնքան էլ մեծ նշանակություն չտվեցի:

Հիմա, երբ տարիներ են անցել իմ մանկությունից, երբ հորս հետ ապրած կյանքիս հատվածը շատ ավելի փոքր է առանց նրա անցկացրածից, մտքերս խառնվում են իրար, ուզում եմ, որ տանը մեզ հետ ոչ թե օտար տղամարդ, այլ հարազատ հայրս ապրի, ուզում եմ ես էլ լիարժեք ընտանիք ունենալ… Ու նորից նույն հարցն եմ տալիս. ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե ծնողներս չամուսնալուծվեին: Հետաքրքիր է՝ հորս հետ նույն մտերմիկ զրույցը կունենայի՞, որ ունեցա մի քանի օր առաջ, երբ կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ տնից փախել էի նրա մոտ: 

Վերջերս հորս կարիքը շատ եմ զգում: Ու նաև հասկանում եմ, որ նրա պակասությունն իր անդառնալի հետքը թողել է իմ կյանքի վրա: 

Մայրս զգացմունքայնորեն է ինձ սփոփում, հայրս՝ տրամաբանորեն: Երկուսն էլ պետք են, երկուսն էլ կարևոր են: Իսկ ես երկրորդից զուրկ եմ եղել ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում, եթե առանձին բացառությունները հաշի չառնենք: 

Բայց գիտեմ նաև, որ հայրս անտանելի բնավորություն ուներ տարիներ առաջ: Գիտեմ, որովհետև ես էլ եմ մոտավորապես այդպիսին: Հետաքրքիր է՝ մայրս կդիմանա՞ր նրան: Երևի ոչ, որովհետև ինքս չեմ պատկերացնում, որ որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ հետ ապրել: Բայց հետո հայրս փոխվեց, չէ՞: Նա զարմանալիորեն ավելի խաղաղ է դարձել, քան շատ ուրիշ մարդիկ, իսկ նրա խորհուրդներն ավելի հեշտությամբ եմ ընդունում, քան մյուսներինը, անգամ մորս…

Ես երևի ուրիշ մարդ կլինեի, եթե հայրս մեզ հետ ապրեր:

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Srtik (08.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքս երեք օրով արձակուրդ էր գնացել: Այս առավոտ վերադարձավ, և երբ աչքերս բացեցի, ժպտացի: Գիշերվա դույլերով անձրևը, որ երկինքը շփացնում էր պատուհանիս, այլևս չկար, և արևը փայլում էր:

Ճամփի մի մասը պետք է քայլեի: Դա կա՛մ սկիզբը պետք է լիներ, կա՛մ վերջը: Երկրորդ երթուղայինը նստելու ընտրություն էլ ունեի, բայց ես չեմ սիրում հեշտ ու ստանդարտ լուծումներ… Ես որոշեցի քայլել ճանապարհի վերջին հատվածը, չնայած դրա երկարության մասին միայն մոտավոր պատկերացում ունեի:

Հետևում արևն էր փայլում, իսկ դիմացինը երկինքը ծանրացած էր գորշ ամպերով: Մանր անձրև էր գալիս: Հաճելի էր: Եթե ուժեղանար, երթուղային կնստեի:

Քայլում էի աչքերս փակ, գլուխս դեպի վերև, թևերս տարածած, մի քիչ պարելով: Հրաշք էր: Ես վայելում էի հերթական չհաջողված հոգեվարքից հետոյի չքնաղ առավոտը, երբ երակներիս մեջ արյան փոխարեն կյանքն էր հոսում: Զգում էի, թե սրտիս յուրաքանչյուր զարկի հետ ինչպես է կյանքը տարածվում ամբողջ մարմնովս մեկ: 

Անձրևն ուժեղացավ, բայց ես էլի չցանկացա երթուղային նստել: Հովանոց չունեի. դիտմամբ չէի վերցրել: Ես միշտ սիրել եմ անձրևը, բայց վերջին տարիներին խուսափում էի նրանից: Այս անգամ փախչելու տեղ չունեի, ավելի ճիշտ՝ կարող էի վերջին 200 մետրը երթուղայինով գնալ, բայց դա խելամիտ չէր լինի, որովհետև դրա համար կանգնել, սպասել էր պետք, հետո էլ մի քիչ քայլելու տեղ կար: Եվ ուրեմն այլընտրանք չունեի. ես դեմ առ դեմ հանդիպել էի անձրևին: Իսկ դա նման էր իմ սեփական կամքով ինձնից հեռու մղած ընկերներիս տեսնելուն, երբ մի կողմից ուրախանում ես, ուզում որևէ բան ասել՝ կծու կամ քնքուշ, բայց հիմարավուն զգացողություն է լինում մոտդ, և դու լռում ես: 

Բայց ի տարբերություն ընկերներիս, անձրևից փախչելու տեղ չունեի: Եվ նա ինձ գրկեց ամբողջ ուժով, մինչև մազարմատներս թրջեց: Սկզբում հաճելի էր, իսկ հետո վախեցա, որ կմրսեմ: Երբ մտա հիվանդանոց, անմիջապես ավտոմատից տաք շոկոլադ գնեցի:

Անձրևի և տաք շոկոլադի համը խառնվել էին իրար: Առավոտս հրաշք էր…

Իսկ իմ ներսում կուտակված սերը վերջապես ուղղություն է ստացել:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ աչքերս բացեցի, արևն ինձ ժպտաց. օրս լավն է լինելու, թեկուզ ծանր ու հոգնեցուցիչ: 

Նարեկը խորհուրդ տվեց առիթմիաները Մուրաշկոյով կարդալ: Իսկ ես Նազոյի գիրքը մի շաբաթ շարունակ տանում-բերում էի՝ կարդալու նվազագույն ցանկություն անգամ չունենալով: 

Նենսիի տասը րոպեները… Այսօր չի ստացվում: Շպերու՞նգ…

Էլի քայլելու եմ, թռվռալու: Երազիս մեջ ինձ տաքսիով դասի էին տանում… Թաքուն երազանք էր երևի, բայց քայլելս ինձ թարմացնում է: 

Չէ՛, չի ստացվում:

Ժպտում եմ, ժպտում: Երջանիկ եմ: 

Pink Floyd եմ լսում: Լավ չէ, բոլորովին: Ես այս խմբին սիրել չեմ ուզում, չեմ ուզում, որ այն հիշեցնի որևէ մեկին: Մոռանալ, ջնջել եմ ուզում:

Goodbye cruel world...

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այս անգամ մենակ չէի ոտքով ճամփան անցնելիս. Մարիան միացել էր ինձ: Միասին էինք վայելու արևի առաջին ճառագայթները, զրուցում ու ծիծաղում: 

Ընդհանրապես, մեզ շատ քիչ բան է պետք ծիծաղելու համար… Այսօր ընթերցազրահում ես ու Լիլյան տասը րոպե շարունակ ծիծաղում էինք էխինոկոկի հայերեն թարգմանության վրա. բշտաճիճու:

Այս ամիսներն իրոք օգնեցին վերականգնվել վերջին երկու տարվա trouble-ներից հետո… Թու՛, չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է կատարվում: Այսօր անընդհատ անգլերենն է միտս գալիս, չեմ կարողանում հանգիստ հայերեն խոսել: Նազոյին ասացի. «Քեզ ավելի ուշ կստուգեմ»: Նա ցնցվեց խոսքերիցս, մինչդեռ ես ընդամենը ուզում էի ասել. "I'll check you later." Ինչևէ, թողնենք անգլերենը: 

Հա՛, ուրեմն վերականգնվել եմ, բուժվել: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ վերջապես կա մեկը, որին տեսնելիս սիրտս թրթռում է: Ինքս ինձ վրա ծիծաղում եմ: Ախր շատ վաղուց նման բան չէի զգացել, իսկ հիմա դա անսովոր է դարձել, մի քիչ էլ մանկական: Սիրտը թրթռալ…  :LOL:  Սրտաբանությունը հոգիս հանեց. ես միանգամից նախասրտերի թրթռումը հիշեցի, որ քիչ առաջ էի կարդում: Ու չնայած ավագ ընկերներիցս անընդհատ խորհուրդ եմ հարցնում, թե որ թեման որտեղից կարդամ, գտնում եմ ամենափախած գրքերն ու դրանցից օգտվում: 

Այսօր նաև համոզվեցի, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Երբ Նարեկը տեսավ, որ ԷՍԳ եմ կարդում, հարցեր տվեց, իսկ ես ոչ մեկին չկարողանալով պատասխանել՝ ամոթից գետինը մտա: Կարող եմ ինձ արդարացնել՝ ասելով, որ սրտաբանությունն ինձ համար ապագա չէ, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում շատ ամաչեցի, որ ոչինչ չգիտեի: Իսկ նա ընդամենը մի խորհուրդ տվեց. հնարավորինս շատ կարդալ: Հա՜, ես էլ կկարողանամ… Հազիվ եմ ինձ ստիպում, որ օրվա դասս մի անգամ աչքի տակով անցկացնեմ, ու՜ր մնաց ավելի լուրջ բաներով զբաղվեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ քնքուշ առավոտը բացվել է նորից: Իսկ ես, թեկուզ հոգնած, թեկուզ քնից կշտացած, բացում եմ աչքերս ու ժպտում: Ես վայելում եմ թեյս, իսկ սուրճ հիվանդանոցում կխմեմ: 

Սոճիս չորանում է: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ: Նենսիի տասը րոպեները… 

Եվ ես կմտնեմ լսարան, նորից Աննա Գեղամովնան՝ մեր սիրելի ու ամենաունիկալ դասախոսը… Նորից կվառի իր երկար սիգարետը, սուրճ կխմի, կփորձի ապացուցել, որ ոչինչ չգիտենք: Հետո կպարզվի, որ այնքան էլ այդպես չէ: Թեկուզ ես շատ բաներից գաղափար չունեմ, բայց այնտեղ կան Արմեն, Կորյուն, Նազո: 

Իսկ դասամիջոցին կիջնենք տրաքած սրճարանը, տաք խաչապուրի կուտենք: Կխոսենք քննություններից, կքննարկենք, թե ինչպես կարելի է այդ չարաբաստիկ թեստերը ճարել: Ես լուռ կժպտամ ու չեմ ասի, որ դրանց կարիքը չունեմ. հույսս իմ խելքի վրա եմ դնելու: 

Անհամբեր եմ: Ե՞րբ է քննաշրջանը սկսվելու: Քննություններին պատրաստվելը մի ուրիշ հաճույք է, հատկապես երբ խելառ ընկերուհիներով միասին ենք պարապում:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փողոցում պատահած անծանոթները պարզապես անցորդներ են քեզ համար: Բայց նրանք էլ քեզ նման բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ ունեն, ապրում են իրենց կյանքով, դրանից գոհ են կամ ոչ… Իսկ դա քեզ չի հետաքրքրում: Նրանք ընդամենը անցորդներ են, և եթե մի օր հանկարծ չլինեն, քո կյանքում ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Դու այդ մասին գուցե չես էլ իմանա:

Գարնանը խրոնիկական հիվանդությունները սրանում են: Դրա համար մահացությունն էլ է մեծանում: Ու տխրում ես՝ մտածելով, թե որքան շատ են վերջերս էն աշխարհ գնացողները: Ռիփը կասեր, թե ծեր մարդկանց բանն էլ էդ է…

Կուրսի աղջիկներով հիվանդանոցից համալսարան էինք գնում, երբ մեկը զանգահարեց Մարիային ու հարցրեց, թե ինչպես է. բժշկականի մոտով անցնելուց ոստիկանության և շտապօգնության մեքենաներ էր տեսել, անհանգստացել էր: Իսկ մենք տասը րոպեից հազիվ հասնելու էինք համալսարան: 

Աննան նկատեց, որ անատոմիկի մոտ լիքը մարդ է հավաքված: Մյուսներիս աչքով ոչինչ չընկավ. մենք գլխավորի մոտ էինք երթուղայինից իջել: Բայց երբ ներս մտանք, Իննան, որը միշտ ամեն ինչից տեղյակ է լինում, հայտնեց, որ մի մեքենա մեծ արագությամբ բարձրացել է մայթի վրա, երեք առաջին կուրսեցիների խփել… Դեկանատում խառը վիճակ է: Զանգում են ծնողներին, սակայն նրանցից մեկը չի հավատում, կարծում է, թե կատակ է… Մեկի ոտքը պոկվել է, մահամերձ է: Ավելի ուշ ուրիշ տեղերից իմացանք, որ մեկն էլ տեղում է մահացել… 

Իսկ երբ շատ ավելի ուշ ես ու Մարալն ընթերցասրահից դուրս եկանք, որ գնանք հաց ուտելու, ամբողջ ճանապարհին ցողված ջուր տեսանք: «Արյան հոտը դեռ մնացել է»,- նկատեց Մարալը:

Տուն գալիս մտքերս խառնվել էին իրար… Այդ առաջին կուրսեցիների տեղում կարող էր լիներ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, կարող էի լինել ես… Ահավոր էր: Ու ամեն փողոց անցնելիս, ամեն մայթով քայլելիս ես սարսափով էի շուրջս նայում. հանկարծ որևէ կատաղած մեքենա չգա: Իսկ երբ տուն հասա, հասկացա, որ ամեն օր մենք բոլորս հրաշքով ենք ողջ-առողջ մնում:

Ես այդ առաջին կուրսեցիներին չէի ճանաչում, բայց նրանք գուցե մի քանի անգամ իմ կողքով անցել են, եղել են միայն պատահական անցորդներ… Բայց նրանք մի ամբողջ աշխարհ արժեն իրենց հարազատների համար…

Ես կարծում էի, թե գարնանը միայն ծերերն են մեռնում…

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդիկ սիրում են ուրիշներին սպանել, երբ խոսքն իրենց հարազատների մասին չէ… Մարդիկ սիրում են ամեն ինչ չափազանցնել, ավելի վառ գույներով նկարագրել: 

Պարզվում է՝ երեկվա դեպքից հետո ոչ ոք չի մահացել, փառք Աստծո: Ու ոչ մի ոտք էլ չի պոկվել: Պարզապես անդամահատման հարց է եղել, կարողացել են պահպանել, թեկուզ աղջկա վիճակը շատ ծանր է: Իսկ մարդիկ սարսափազդու պատմություններ են հորինում: Ու՞մ և ինչի՞ համար… Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ, որ նման հեքիաթներ են տարածվում: Մարդիկ արյուն են սիրում, մարդիկ մահ են սիրում, երբ դա իրենց չի վերաբերում:

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թորիի ձայնը սփոփիչ է, հանգստացնող, թեև եթե փորձես նեղություն քաշել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչի մասին է երգում, կխճճվես մի մարդու թաքուն ներաշխարհի հսկայական լաբիրինթոսում: Վաղուց է՝ նրան հասկանալու փորձեր չեմ էլ անում: Նա երգում է մարդկանց, խնդիրների մասին, որոնք միայն իրեն են հայտնի: Օրինակ, եթե նա հարցազրույցների ժամանակ չխոսեր Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու նկատմամբ իր համակրանքի մասին, երբևէ որևէ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի, որ "Mary" երգը հենց նրա մասին է…

Ուստի ես լսում եմ Թորիին՝ առանց նրան հասկանալու փորձեր անելու: Սիրում եմ նրա գրեթե բոլոր երգերը, բոլոր ալբոմները: Անբացատրելի էր, թե ինչու to the venus and back-ը չէր տպավորվել, այնտեղից ոչ մի երգ չէի հիշում: Այսօր որոշեցի այն ևս մեկ անգամ լսել… Տարիների փոշին կուտակվել էր վրան: Հասկացա. չափից դուրս տխուր, չափից դուրս ծանր: Եվ այս անգամ էլ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ լսել: Միայն 1000 Oceans երգը Ռիփի խորհրդով… Մահվան չափ տխուր էր, լացել էի ուզում, բայց լավ է, որ պատճառ չկար, այլապես ոչ թե հազար օվկիանոս, այլ տասը հազար աղբյուր՝ բյուր ակն կգոյանար շուրջս… 

Քիչ են, շա՜տ քիչ նրան լսողները… Երևի մեծ մասն ինձ նման ցնդած աղջիկներ են, որ ներվայնությունը որևէ մեկի վրա թափելու փոխարեն նախընտրում են այդ նեղացած ու տխուր ձայնը լսել: Վստահ եմ, թե Արշակը լսեր, դուրը չէր գա, ինչպես և Ալանիսին չէր սիրում: Այն, ինչն իմ կյանքից էր, վատն էր նրա համար: Իսկ ես վերադարձնում եմ կորած օրերս… Մի նոր բան, որ վաղուց չէի զգացել. նույն երգն էլի ու էլի եմ ուզում լսել:

Թորին իմ ընկերն է:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ ուզում են, ասեն, բայց իմ կյանքի իրադարձությունները որոշակի սեզոնայնություն ունեն… Մայիսն ընդհանրապես շատ տարօրինակ ամիս է. ամեն անգամ բոլորովին պատահաբար հայտնաբերում եմ, որ (գրեթե) նույն օրը տարիներ առաջ (գրեթե) նույն բանով եմ զբաղվել… Օրինակ, 2005 և 2006 թվերի մայիսի սկզբերին դրոմոմանիա ունեի. ժամերով թափառում, տուն չէի գալիս: Իսկ դա գիտեմ նրանից, որ երբեմն հետաքրքրությունից դրդված բացում եմ հին օրագիրս և հայտնաբերում, որ նախորդ տարիներին մոտավորապես նույն օրերին նույն մտքերն են ծնվել, նույն զգացողություններն եմ ունեցել: Անգամ որոշ նախադասություններ բառացի կրկնվում են: Ու քանի որ դրա մասին ես գիտեի, այս և անցյալ տարի նախօրոք պատրաստված էի, դրա համար նույնը չեղավ…

Իսկ ես այսօր մի տետր գտա, գցեցի պայուսակիս մեջ, մտածեցի, որ եթե օրվա ընթացքում ազատ լինեմ, կկարդամ, պատմվածքիս համար նյութեր կքաղեմ: Ու երբ երեկոյան ձանձրացա, բացեցի այն, սկսեցի ուսումնասիրել: Երևի մոտ ութ-ինը ամիս այնտեղ ոչինչ չէի գրել: Հետո հանկարծ աչքովս ընկավ մի կանաչ թուղթ, որ խնամքով մեջն էի պահել: Հիշեցի. նամակ էր: Այն ժամանակ ես գրել էի, որ ներսումս կուտակվածը դատարկվի, բայց որոշել էի չուղարկել: Զարմանալին այն էր, որ ում որ ուղղված էր այն, այդ պահին դիմացս նստած էր: Նկատե՞ց, թե ինչպես ցնցվեցի՝ գտնելով այդ տարօրինակ թղթի կտորը: 

Տետրս թերթեցի. ուզում էի իմանալ, թե երբ եմ գրել նամակը, իսկ դրա մասին կար այնտեղ: է՛լ ավելի ցնցվեցի, երբ տեսա, որ դա 2007 թվի մայիսի 24-ին էր: Անմիջապես թղթի վրա ավելացրի ամիս-ամսաթիվը: Նայում էի հասցեատիրոջը, հետո՝ նամակին: Մտածում էի՝ ինչպես վարվել: Ախր դա գրվելուց հետո արդեն իմը չէր: Ես գողի պես այն ինձ մոտ էի պահում: Պետք էր վերադարձնել տիրոջը, շտապ: Թեկուզ այնտեղ արտահայտված շատ մտքեր կորցրել են իրենց ակտուալությունը, թեկուզ այդ մարդու հետ որևէ բառ փոխանակելու ցանկություն չունեի… կամ էլ ունեի, բայց գիտակցությունս ճնշում էր այն, իսկ նամակն ասես պատրվակ լիներ թաքուն ցանկությունս իրականացնելու համար…

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սուրճ… Ելակով տորթ… Radiohead… Բյորք… Մի խոսքով, կրկին վայելում եմ նոր բացված օրը:

Գիշերային քնիս ժամերը գնալով կրճատվում են, բայց առավոտյան ժամանակին կամ նույնիսկ ավելի շուտ եմ արթնանում: Մի օր հասնելու եմ նրան, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ քնելու: Կդիմանա՞մ: Ասում են՝ մարդիկ գիշերային քնի պակասից նյարդային են դառնում, իսկ ես, չգիտես ինչու, ավելի ակտիվ եմ… Օրինակ, անցյալ շաբաթ մեծ հաճույքով առանց աչքս կպցնելու մինչև երեկոյան ժամը ինը ընթերցասրահում կարդում էի՝ անկախ նրանից Լիլյան հետս մնում էր, թե ոչ: 

Ծանր օր է լինելու: Չնայած ընդամենը 3,5 ժամ եմ քնել այս գիշեր, բայց ցերեկն աչք կպցնելու հույս չունեմ: 

Հետաքրքիր է՝ մարդիկ չեն սիրում երկուշաբթիները, իսկ ես անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում դրանց: Կարծեմ էլի եմ ասել, որ այս կիսամյակ շաբաթ-կիրակիները չափից դուրս շատ են հանգստի համար. մեկ շաբաթ օրը լիովին բավական է: Էլ չեմ ասում մեջտեղում հայտնված տոների մասին, որոնք է՛լ ավելի են շատացնում պարապության ժամերը:

Մերոնք արդեն սկսում են քննություններին պատրաստվել. մի շաբաթ մնաց: Իսկ ես չեմ շտապում, քանի որ Լոնդոն գնալուս պատճառով մի ցիկլ բաց եմ թողել, և քննություններս երկու շաբաթ ուշացումով են սկսվելու:

Փաստորեն, օրեր առաջ Արմենը ճիշտ էր ասում. Ալիսին իսկապես վիրահատել են: Նա էլ ինձ նման ցիկլի կրկնություն ունի, և ամենալավն այն է, որ երկուսինս էլ ուռուցքաբանությունն է: Իսկ ես շատ էի վախենում մենակ լինելուց: Ընդհանրապես, Ալիսը մեր խմբից միակ մարդն էր, որի հեռանալու համար շատ եմ ափսոսում: Նա հավասարակշռություն պահողի, հաշտեցնողի դեր էր խաղում: Հիմա, երբ չկա, կռիվներն անպակաս են: Գուցե չհավատաք, բայց հաճախ Ալիսի դերում ստիպված ես եմ հայտնվում: Իհարկե, դրա մասին  ոչ ոք չի իմանում, քանի որ ես պարզապես շատ կռիվներ կանխում եմ: Բայց դա աշխատում է. հասել եմ նրան, որ այլևս ոչ ոք ոչինչ ոչ մեկից չի թաքցնում: Ով ինչ ճարում է, տալիս է նաև մյուսներին: Իսկ մինչ այդ, ասենք, քառյակը մեզ չէր տալիս, Նազոն էլ ինադ էր ընկնում, նրանցից էր թաքցնում: Իսկ ես սկեցի նրանից, որ ինչ գտնում էի, կիսվում էի նաև մյուսների հետ, և դա հրաշալի էր… Ալիսից ուր հասանք… Նրա հեռախոսահամարն էլ չունեմ, որ զանգահարեմ, հարցնեմ՝ ինչպես է: Ինչևէ, մյուս շաբաթ հանդիպելու ենք:

Գնացի դասի:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե կփոխվեմ, մի օր լավը կդառնամ. միևնույն է, մնում եմ նույն անճոռնի բնավորությամբ անտանելի երեխան:
Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե մոտ ազգականներիցս բացի կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որ ինձ միշտ կսիրեն. նրանք էլ կհիասթափվեին ինձնից, թե ընտրություն ունենային:
Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե հետաքրքիր մարդ եմ. միևնույն է, ինձնից ուշ կամ շուտ հոգնում են:
Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե մարդամոտ եմ. միևնույն է, իմ հսկայական մի կույտ թաքնվում է բոլորից:
Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե ազատ եմ. ընդամենը իմ վանդակը մի քիչ ավելի մեծ է:
Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե հաջողության կհասնեմ. ես ինձ գերագնահատում եմ, իսկ հաջողություններս պատահականության արդյունք են: 
Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե մի օր երեխաներ կունենամ. ես չեմ ուզում միայնակ մայր լինել:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հատիկ-հատիկ հավաքում եմ ապակու կտորները: Սոսինձս լավն է: Փորձում եմ ամրացնել: Միևնույն է, նախկին գեղեցկությունը չի լինի. կոտրված տեղերը շատ կոպիտ են երևում, մի քանի կտոր էլ չեմ գտնում: Իսկ ես զայրույթս հազիվ եմ զսպում, որ այն նորից գետնին չհարվածեմ: Բայց ինչի՞ս է պետք այդ անճոռնի իրը, որը ոչ մի բանի  պիտանի չէ պակասող կտորներով և ամրացման կոպիտ տեղերով: Ափսոսում եմ աղբարկղը նետել: Շարունակում եմ փնտրել՝ հուսալով, որ թեկուզ կարկատված, բայց ամբողջական կդառնա… Ու եթե հանկարծ չդիմանամ, եթե հանկարծ մի օր նորից գետնով տամ, ապակին լրիվ կփշրվի, և ընդհանրապես հնարավոր չի լինի տարբերել, թե որը որից հետո է:

Անջատում եմ երկնքի աստղերը հատիկ-հատիկ. դրանք ինձ խանգարում են: Լուսնի վրա էլ մի քար եմ շպրտում, և այն պոկվում-ընկնում է: Այսպես ավելի լավ է. ոչ ոք ինձ չի տեսնում: Երբ մենք քնում ենք, ամեն ինչ անհետանում է: Ուզում եմ հավատալ Իզաբելային: Բայց եթե նրա խոսքերը ճշմարիտ լինեին, ես աչքերս բացելու ցանկություն չէի ունենա:

Տեսնես՝ ե՞րբ եմ կրկին թքած ունենալու մարդկանց ու նրանց ձևական ու կեղծ կարծիքների վրա:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Մելիք

> Անջատում եմ երկնքի աստղերը հատիկ-հատիկ. դրանք ինձ խանգարում են: Լուսնի վրա էլ մի քար եմ շպրտում, և այն պոկվում-ընկնում է: Այսպես ավելի լավ է. ոչ ոք ինձ չի տեսնում: Երբ մենք քնում ենք, ամեն ինչ անհետանում է: Ուզում եմ հավատալ Իզաբելային: Բայց եթե նրա խոսքերը ճշմարիտ լինեին, ես աչքերս բացելու ցանկություն չէի ունենա:


Բյուր, բայց ինչի՞, ախր.
"Չէ որ, եթե աստղերը վառում են,
նշանակում է դա մեկին պետք է…"
Իսկ եթե մեկը հենց քո՞ համար ա Աստծո մոտ բարեխոսել, որ վառի աստղերը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, վառվում են… Ու մեկին չէ, շատերին են պետք… Բայց ես նրանց մեջ չեմ: Համբերեցի-համբերեցի ու որոշեցի վերջապես անջատել դրանք: Չէ՞ որ ես էլ հանգստանալու իրավունք ունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հոգեվարքը սովորաբար նախորդում է մահվանը, բայց որովհետև իմ դեպքում ամեն ինչ պետք է ծուռ լինի, ուրիշ պտուղներ տա, ես վերածնվեցի հոգեվարքից հետո: Անգամ այս վերնագիրն ընտրելիս գիտեի, թե ինչի մասին եմ գրում, գիտեի, թե ինչ է նշանակում հոգեվարքից հետո, որքան էլ սարսափելի հնչեր ընթերցողի համար:

Իսկ հոգեվարքն ավարտվեց դրախտում: Ես այնտեղ եղել եմ. այն մեր մոլորակի վրա է, բայց մի՛ փորձեք փնտրել, որովհետև մենք արդեն ցրել ենք այն, որ այլևս երբեք չհավաքվի: Ու բոլորս մեզ հետ մեր կտորն ենք տարել՝ մեկինը մի քիչ մեծ, մյուսինը փոքր: 

Զարմացան, երբ տեսան, որ պայուսակս այդքան փոքր է, որ շատ քիչ գնումներ եմ կատարել: Բայց ճամպրուկս կարող էր չհասնել, ուսապարկս կարող էին գողանալ: Վերջիվերջո, ինչ-որ բան Երևանում կլիներ: Դրախտից բերած նվերներս մնացին իմ ներսում, ինձնից անբաժան: Գիտեմ, որ այլևս չեմ ասելու no puedo:

Ու նամակը, չնայած գրված էր ահավոր անգրագետ անգլերենով (ԱԱԱ), ես զգացի այն, ինչ ուզել էր փոխանցել: Պատկերացրի ինքնաթիռում գիրք վերջացնելու հաճույքը: Իսկ ես շատ անուշ քնել էի: Վարակվեցի Դոստոևսկիով: Ափսոսացի, որ ժամանակին հետևողականորեն չեխերեն չեմ սովորել. ավելի լավ կհասկանայինք իրար: Բայց այդ կոտրված անգլերենն էլ բավական էր:

Իսկ ու՞ր է Մարուշան՝ այն իդեալական կինը, որը մի օր կոմպի սենյակում նստած լացում էր: Ես այդ ժամանակ հասկացա, որ իդեալական կանայք իդեալական տրամադրություն չեն ունենում: Բայց նա իր պատճառներն ուներ, և մենք միաժամանակ կրկնեցինք այն ծեծված արտահայտությունը. «Բոլոր տղամարդիկ նույնն են»: Եվ երկուսս էլ չբարձրաձայնեցինք, բայց հոգու խորքում հավատացինք, որ աշխարհում կա գոնե մեկ տղամարդ, որ տեղավորվում է մեր գծած շրջանակների մեջ:

Եվ Մարուշան կորել է… Տեսնես՝ ո՞վ օգնեց նրան, որ ճամպրուկն առաջին հարկ իջեցնի:

Մի օր հաստատ կհանդիպենք… Գոնե մի քանիսս: Ու նոր դրախտ կստեղծենք:

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Razo

> Հոգեվարքը սովորաբար նախորդում է մահվանը, բայց որովհետև իմ դեպքում ամեն ինչ պետք է ծուռ լինի, ուրիշ պտուղներ տա, ես վերածնվեցի հոգեվարքից հետո: Անգամ այս վերնագիրն ընտրելիս գիտեի, թե ինչի մասին եմ գրում, գիտեի, թե ինչ է նշանակում հոգեվարքից հետո, որքան էլ սարսափելի հնչեր ընթերցողի համար:
> 
> Իսկ հոգեվարքն ավարտվեց դրախտում: Ես այնտեղ եղել եմ. այն մեր մոլորակի վրա է, բայց մի՛ փորձեք փնտրել, որովհետև մենք արդեն ցրել ենք այն, որ այլևս երբեք չհավաքվի: Ու բոլորս մեզ հետ մեր կտորն ենք տարել՝ մեկինը մի քիչ մեծ, մյուսինը փոքր: 
> 
> Զարմացան, երբ տեսան, որ պայուսակս այդքան փոքր է, որ շատ քիչ գնումներ եմ կատարել: Բայց ճամպրուկս կարող էր չհասնել, ուսապարկս կարող էին գողանալ: Վերջիվերջո, ինչ-որ բան Երևանում կլիներ: Դրախտից բերած նվերներս մնացին իմ ներսում, ինձնից անբաժան: Գիտեմ, որ այլևս չեմ ասելու no puedo:
> 
> Ու նամակը, չնայած գրված էր ահավոր անգրագետ անգլերենով (ԱԱԱ), ես զգացի այն, ինչ ուզել էր փոխանցել: Պատկերացրի ինքնաթիռում գիրք վերջացնելու հաճույքը: Իսկ ես շատ անուշ քնել էի: Վարակվեցի Դոստոևսկիով: Ափսոսացի, որ ժամանակին հետևողականորեն չեխերեն չեմ սովորել. ավելի լավ կհասկանայինք իրար: Բայց այդ կոտրված անգլերենն էլ բավական էր:
> 
> Իսկ ու՞ր է Մարուշան՝ այն իդեալական կինը, որը մի օր կոմպի սենյակում նստած լացում էր: Ես այդ ժամանակ հասկացա, որ իդեալական կանայք իդեալական տրամադրություն չեն ունենում: Բայց նա իր պատճառներն ուներ, և մենք միաժամանակ կրկնեցինք այն ծեծված արտահայտությունը. «Բոլոր տղամարդիկ նույնն են»: Եվ երկուսս էլ չբարձրաձայնեցինք, բայց հոգու խորքում հավատացինք, որ աշխարհում կա գոնե մեկ տղամարդ, որ տեղավորվում է մեր գծած շրջանակների մեջ:
> ...


Դրախտի մասին էլի ինֆորմացիա ունես՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պատերազմ ասելով ես կրակոցներ, ռմբակոծություններ, ավերակներ, դիակներ ու անտուն մնացած մարդկանց չեմ պատկերացնում: Առաջինը հիշում եմ սերբ Սանդրային, որը կոտրտված անգլերենով պատմում էր. «Ես այն ժամանակ առաջին կուրսի ուսանողուհի էի: Գիշերը ռմբակոծում էին: Մենակ էի: Լույսերն անջատել էի ու պառկել գետնին: Վախենում էի: Չես պատկերացնի, թե դա ինչ է»:
Մյուսը մեր կուրսի ղարաբաղցի Նարինեն էր, որը մարտի մեկից մի քանի օր առաջ լացակումած եկավ ինձ մոտ և ասաց. «Մի բան արեք, թող շարժումը մարի… Ադրբեջանցիները մի քանի պոստ առաջ են եկել… Գիտե՞ս, ես երկրաշարժ չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ, թե դա ինչ է: Ուրիշ ոչ մի աղետ չեմ տեսել: Բայց երբ մտածում եմ պատերազմի մասին, սարսափում եմ: Ապրել եմ այդ օրերը:»: 

Ես հաղթող ու պարտվող կողմեր չեմ ուզում: Ինձ միայն խաղաղություն է պետք:

----------

Alphaone (27.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հերթական անքուն գիշերս… Արդեն սովորություն է դարձել լուսաբացից շուտ չպառկել: Բոլորը քնել են արդեն: Ես ինձ համար պուպուշ երգերի ցուցակ կազմեցի ու որոշեցի լսել:

Կարծում էի, թե անզգացմունք մարդ եմ դարձել: Հենց հիմա էլ ներսս փորփրում եմ ու ոչինչ չեմ գտնում դառը կարոտից բացի, որ եթե չմարի, գիտեմ. դժվար երբևէ բավարարվի:

Ես Սևիլյայում մի ամսից էլ պակաս եմ ապրել, բայց ասես կյանքիս մեծ մասն այնտեղ անցկացրած լինեմ: Ու խելագարի պես կարոտում եմ… լաբորատորիան, Մարգան, մեր զրույցները, հիվանդանոցի ճաշարանը, որտեղ զզվանքով էի գնում ու միայն այնքան ուտում, որ քաղց չզգամ, հանրակացարանից լաբորատորիա ճանապարհը, որ սիրում էի ոտքով անցնել ու վայելել Սևիլյան՝ գիտակցելով, որ այդ ամենը շուտով ավարտվելու է, իմ ամենօրյա կաթով սուրճը, սենյակս տեղափոխված Մարուշան, որի հետ կարող էի ժամերով չաչանակել ու չհոգնել, հանրակացարանի այգին, որտեղ սիրում էի կարդալ ու աղոթել, գրել, Յանը, որ երբևէ հանդիպածս տղաներից թեկուզ լավագույնը չէ, բայց ամենախորն է, պալմաները, Միրյանան, որը վստահ էր, որ բոլորս այնտեղ էինք, որովհետև այդպես էր պետք, Սևիլյայի տաճարը, որ մեծությամբ երրորդն է աշխարհում, որի մոտի սրճարանում կնստեի, կգրեի ու Հեմինգուեյին կհիշեի… Ու սարսափելի է մտածել, որ այս ամենը երբևէ չի կրկնվի: Չէ՛, Սևիլյա կգնամ, բայց միայն երազիս մեջ: Եվ չեմ ուզենա աչքերս բացել, որ դրախտը չավարտվի:

Ու աչքերս լցվել են հիմա: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ կկարողանամ այսքան կարոտել մի բան, որ ընդամենը քսանվեց օր է եղել իմ կյանքում:

Ես մի օր կհանդիպեմ Մարգային նեյրոգիտության կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ:
Կտեսնեմ Մարուշային, երբ մի օր Հայաստան գա:
Կմտաբերեմ Յանի դեմքը, երբ Պրահայի փողոցներում կողքովս անցնի, և դա նրա առաջին այցելությունը կլինի այդ քաղաք:
Մի օր էլ Սևիլյա կգնամ, կնստեմ 15 համարի ավտոբուսը, կհասնեմ հանրակացարան: Հետո այնտեղից ոտքով կգնամ դեպի հիվանդանոց: Ճանապարհին որևէ սրճարանում կաթով սուրճ կխմեմ: Կմտնեմ լաբորատորիա, որտեղ Մարգայի փոխարեն ուրիշ ասպիրանտ կլինի: Կգնամ ճաշարան, որտեղ ուրիշ ուսանողներ փորները կլցնեն միայն կշտանալու համար: 
Իսկ հետո կգնամ Սերբիա, կգտնեմ Միրյանային ու կասեմ, որ տարիներ առաջ մենք հանդիպել ենք, որովհետև այդպես էր պետք:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

_And now I see the maddness in me is brought out in the presence of you 
And now I know the madness lives on when you're not in the room 
And though I'd love to blame you for all 
I'd miss these moments of opportune 
You've simply brought this madness to light and I should thank you_ 
Alanis Morissette - "Madness"

Սկզբում ցնցվեցի. նորից ես persona non grada եմ: Ոչ ոք չկար, բոլորն անհետացել էին: Բոլորն իրարից անկախ հայտնվել էին նույն տեղում: Բայց պարզվեց, որ միասին էին, հեչ էլ անկախ չէին: 

Ես ու Ամառս հիանալի ժամանակ անցկացրինք: Սկզբում Արթուրն էլ էր մեզ հետ, հետո գնաց: Գարեջուր խմեցինք, պաղպաղակ կերանք, զբոսնեցինք: Ու հաստատ որոշեցինք, որ հաջորդ օրն արշավի գնալու ենք:

Եվ դա ճիշտ էր: Ես քնեցի այն ժամին, երբ պետք է արթնանայի: Եվ արթնացա այն ժամին, երբ սովորաբար քնում եմ: Մի խոսքով, չքնեցի: Բայց դա ոչինչ չփոխեց: Ընդամենը ժամանակավոր գլխապտույտ սուրճի պատճառով: Հետո արդեն լավ էի, ուժերս տեղում էին: 

Ջրվեժի մոտ քարերի մեջ քնեցի: Պայուսակս բարձս էր, քարերը՝ դոշակս, իսկ մի մայկա, որ բերել էի թրջվելու դեպքում փոխվելու համար, վերմակ էր դարձել: Անկողինս չոր չէր, բնությունն էր: 

Ու թեկուզ չկարողացա շոշափել ջրվեժը (առողջությունս չէր ներում), լսելն ու տեսնելն էլ հերիք էր:  Եվ հիանալի մարդիկ էին հավաքվել: Նրանց հետ շփվելն ինձ դուր էր գալիս… Իսկ սալորի գորգը, որի վրայով ճանապարհին անցանք, ասես հեքիաթից լիներ:

Ոչ մի անգամ, ոչ մի վայրկյան չփոշմանեցի, որ գնացել եմ:
Ափսոս, որ չէի կարող գիշերը մնալ:

Եվ հիմա պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ ինձնից թաքուն քաղաքից դուրս գնալու համար, չնայած եթե հրավիրեին, հավանաբար չէի միանա նրանց ինձնից չկախված խնդիրների պատճառով:
Շնորհակալություն պիտի հայտնեմ մորս, որ ինձ հետը Նորավանք չտարավ, չնայած շատ չէի էլ ուզում. երկու անգամ եղել եմ այնտեղ, վերջին անգամ՝ անցյալ տարի:

Եվ ես այստեղ արդեն կրում եմ persona non grada պիտակը: Միայն պետք է ընտրեմ. աներեսությամբ շարունակե՞մ մնալ, թե՞ խոնարհաբար ընդունեմ կարգավիճակս, լռությամբ հեռանամ: 

Արշավն ամեն ինչ արժեր… Լավագույն օրն էր երևի Հայաստան վերադառնալուց հետո: Մեր երկրում լավը կա: Պարզապես պետք է այն գտնել:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Amaru (18.07.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սևիլյայի թեման անսպառ է… Կան իմ ճամփորդական խզբզանքները, որոնք տեղում էին ստեղծվում: Օրագրիս մեջ չեմ մոռանում այն: Էլ չեմ խոսում այն բազմաթիվ պատմվածքների մասին, որոնք ծնվում են մեկը մյուսի հետևից:

Եվ կարծում եմ, որ մի շատ կարևոր բան բաց եմ թողել:

Գլխավոր պատճառը, որ Սևիլյան դրախտ էր, Աստծո ներկայությունն էր: Անհավատները կծիծաղեն վրաս: Բայց դա իմ գործը չէ: Ես վերջապես ուզում եմ կիսվել Սևիլյայում կատարվածի մասին:

Ոչ ոք չկար, որ ինձ հետ Իտալիկա գար. նրանք նախորդ օրն էին գնացել: Իսկ ես բնավ չէի անհանգստանում. գիտեի, թե որտեղից որ համարի ավտոբուսն է պետք նստել այնտեղ հասնելու համար: Ես աղոթեցի, որ Աստված ինձ առաջնորդի:

Երբ հասա ավտոբուսների կայարան, 260 համարի ավտոբուս չգտա: Այնտեղ կային տարբեր քաղաքներ գնացող համարներով ու առանց համարների ավտոբուսներ, բայց Սանտիպոնսե գնացող 260-ը չկար: Ես հանկարծ տեսա մեկ ուրիշը, որի վրա «Սանտիպոնսե» էր գրված: Նստեցի: «Բա որ ուրի՞շ կողմից մտնի այդ գյուղը, և ես Իտալիկան չգտնեմ,- մտածում էի,- անհանգստանալ պետք չէ, Աստված ինձ հետ է»,- հանգստացնում էի ինձ: Եվ վարորդին ոչինչ չէի հարցրել: Եվ ուղևորներին չէի դիմել:

Ավտոբուսն ինձ տարավ այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք էր: Հետագայում իմացա, որ 260 համարը բոլորովին ուրիշ տեղ է գնում. Ալեխանդրոն սխալ էր ասել: Ավելին՝ կիրակի օրերը Սանտիպոնսե գնացող ավտոբուսները ժամը մեկ են լինում, իսկ ես ավտոբուսի կայարանում ընդհանրապես չեմ սպասել… Ասեք, որ պատահականություն էր:

Քրիստոնյաների հետ շփվելու պահանջ ունեի: Մերոնք, երևում էր, շատ հեռու էին հավատքից: Եվ ես աղոթեցի, որ ծանոթանամ քրիստոնյաների հետ: Ոչ թե մշակութային «քրիստոնյա» պիտակը կրողներ էի փնտրում (նրանք ամեն տեղ էլ շատ են), այլ իսկականների, որոնք հասկանում են, թե ինչի են հավատում:

Հաջորդ օրը ղեկավարս՝ Մարգան, ինձ տարօրինակ հարց տվեց. «Դու քո հավատքը կիրառու՞մ ես»: Դրական պատասխանից հետո ասաց, որ ինքն էլ… Ավելացրեց, որ իրեն հաճախ ծաղրում են Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու համար, որ աղանդավորի տեղ են դնում: Ծանոթ երևույթ էր. ես նրան հասկացա: Ասեք, որ պատահականություն էր:

Աղոթում էի, որ խորը շփում ունենամ որևէ մեկի հետ. հոգնել էի մակերեսային, այս փոխանակման ծրագրերին բնորոշ խոսակցություններից: Հաջորդ օրը երեկոյան Մարուշան դուռս ծեծեց: Մենք շատ հետաքրքիր զրույց ունեցանք: Եվ դա միայն սկիզբն էր… Հետո Յանը, Միրյանան, նորից ու նորից Մարուշան իմ սենյակ տեղափոխվելուց հետո: Վերջինիս մասին անպայման պատմվածք եմ գրելու: Ասեք, որ պատահականություն էր. այս փոխանակման ծրագրերի ժամանակ երբևէ որևէ մեկի հետ խորը շփում չեմ ունեցել, իսկ Սևիլյայում ուղղակի տեղատարափ էր:

Աղոթում էի, որ վերադարձիս ճամփորդությունը նորմալ անցնի: Որ ժամանակին նստեցի Մադրիդի ավտոբուսս, որ մետրոյում ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեցի, հասա օդանավակայան, կարող ենք էլի պատահականություն համարել կամ էլ նորմալ երևույթ. այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Բայց ինքնաթիռս Մադրիդից ուշացումով թռավ: Եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ լիներ, Պրագայից Երևանի թռիչքը բաց էի թողնելու. նման դեպքերում շատերն են լռվում օդանավակայանում, սպասում հաջորդ թռիչքին: Աղոթում էի, որ հասցնեմ: Եվ մի տերմինալից մյուսն ամենաքիչը 20 րոպե տևող ճանապարհը 10 րոպեում անցա: Անգամ դարպասի մոտ (որն արդեն փակ էր) աշխատող մարդիկ էին զարմացել, որ Մադրիդի ինքնաթիռից հասել եմ: Եվ վերջին վայրկյանին շնչակտուր նստեցի ավտոբուս: Երբ հայերեն խոսակցություն լսեցի, հանգստացա: Առաջին անգամ էր, որ որևէ երկրից վերադառնալիս «հայկական տարածք» մտնելիս ոչ թե ջղայնանում, տխրում էի, այլ ապահով էի զգում: Ասեք, որ ինքնաթիռիս հասնելը պատահականություն էր…

Ասեք, որ պատահականություն էր, որ Սևիլյայում փոխանակման բոլոր եկած ուսանողները գիրք կարդալ սիրում էին, այն էլ մեր դարում, այն էլ ամբողջ 35 հոգի:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սուրճի փոխարեն մի կում սառը ջուր… Զզվում եմ էս սենտիմենտալ նոպաներից: Մի կայծը բավական է, որ իրար հետևից շարվեն մտքեր, հիշողություններ, մոռացված, մեռած և «մեռած» մարդիկ: Ու նորից սկսում եմ վերլուծել, ջղայնանալ: Հետ եմ գնում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ 13,5 տարեկանից հեռու չեմ հասնում: Երևի հենց այդ ժամանակ եմ ծնվել: 

Շուրթերս ու բերանս շուտ են չորանում. հեղուկն աչքերիցս է կորում: Ես թրջում եմ ամառային շոգ գիշերվանից արդեն մի քիչ տաքացած ջրով: Սուրճի ժամն անցել է: 

And I shouldn't be here without permission,- երգում է Ալանիսը: Ժամանակին էս երգը պաշտում էի, բայց ինձ հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ: Հիմա էլ չունի: Չէ՛, ունի: Ես շատ ուշ հասկացա, որ երգը քոնն է դառնում ոչ թե ուղղակի բառերով, ոչ թե հեղինակի դրած իմաստով, այլ տրամադրությամբ, որ համապատասխանում է քոնին: Եվ ինչքան հաճախ են քո ու երգի տրամադրությունները հանդիպում, այնքան ավելի հարազատ է, այնքան ավելի է քեզ թվում, թե դու ես, քո մասին է: 

Մարիան ու Վիլնիսիուսը Սևիլյայի խմբում գրել են: Իսկ ես կարծում էի՝ այն մոռացվել է: Իսկ ես կարծում էի՝ միակն եմ, որ այդքան կարոտում է: Մարիան այդպես էլ չիմացավ, որ ես մի քիչ չեխերեն գիտեմ: Ես նրա ու էլի մի քանիսի հետ քիչ շփվեցի… Իսպանա-անգլախոս այլազգիների հետ ավելի քիչ շփվեցի, քան չանգլախոս իսպանացիների… Բայց նույնիսկ Մարիային եմ կարոտում, նույնիսկ Վիլնիսիուսին, որն արևելյան Եվրոպայի երկրներն իրարից չէր տարբերում, ինչպես ես՝ Լատինական Ամերիկայի:

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց
So take this moment, Mary Jane, and be selfish
Worry not about the cars that go by.

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամը պատմում էր, որ կուրսեցիներիցս մեկի հետ է ծանոթացել: Ես հազիվ այդ աղջկա դեմքը հիշեցի, մինչդեռ, Ամի պատմելով, նա ինձ լավ էլ գիտեր: Ասել էր, թե ամբողջ օրը դաս եմ կրծում, տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս և այլն: Բայց դե Ամը դեռ առաջին կուրսից է ինձ ճանաչում: Շատ լավ էր հիշում, որ դաս անելու փոխարեն մինչև կեսգիշեր զավզակում էինք, հետո գնում էինք քնելու: Ու լավ էլ ներկայացրել էր. «Ինձնից լավ ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե Բյուրը քանի ժամ է դաս անում»:

Ընդհանրապես, մեր կուրսում բոլորը համոզված են, թե ես թույն կրծող եմ, թե դասերից դուրս ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն  չունեմ: Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ հոգեբուժարանից ոտքվ իջնելիս Գևորգն ասաց.
- Բյուրա՛կն, կյանքում սովորելուց բացի ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ էլ կան:
Խեղճ տղան ի՞նչ իմանար, որ ես բոլորից շատ եմ զվարճանում, որ գրեթե երեկո չկար, որ չգնայի զբոսանքի: 

Մարդիկ քննաշրջանում առավոտից երեկո ինձ գրադարանում են տեսնում: Որտեղի՞ց իմանան, որ ես տանը բացարձակապես չեմ պարապում, որ այնտեղ եղած 12 ժամից առնվազն չորս-հինգը Մարիայի ու մյուսների հետ զավզակում եմ, որ ես ոչ թե նույն դասագիրքը հազարերորդ անգամ վերընթերցում եմ, այլ կիսամյակում բաց թողածս եմ լրացնում, որ կարողանամ քննություն հանձնել: Ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ, որ արդյունքում «գերազանց» է ստացվում:

Միայն խմբեցիներս արդեն գիտեն, որ ես ընթացքում սովորում եմ միայն այն, ինչ ինձ հետաքրքրում է: Ու որ ես ահավոր բախտավոր եմ քննությունների ժամանակ: Նազոն կզանգի, կհարցնի, թե որտեղ եմ հասել: Կասեմ, որ չեմ սկսել: Հաջորդ զանգի ժամանակ կպարզի, որ արդեն իրենից անցել եմ: Էս հատկությամբ ես ու Մարիան շատերին ենք զարմացնում, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ, որ մտերիմ ընկերուհիս մի քիչ պակաս բախտ ունի. միշտ չէ, որ բարձր գնահատականներ է շահում:

Երկուշաբթի օրվանից գրադարանը բացվում է: Կգնամ, ամբողջ օրս այնտեղ կանցկացնեմ: Մարդիկ կկարծեն, թե ուսման ծարավ եմ, կիսամյակը դեռ չսկսված եկել եմ սովորելու, մինչդեռ չեն էլ պատկերացնի, որ ես այնտեղ Դոստևսկի եմ կարդում:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Amaru (18.07.2010), Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր է՝ Երևանում գիշերը մենակ քայլելը վտանգավո՞ր է: Շատ է պատահել, որ ցանկացել եմ մութ ժամանակ ոտքով տուն գնալ, բայց ինձ թույլ չեն տվել. կա՛մ ստիպել են, որ տաքսի նստեմ, կա՛մ մինչև վերջ ճանապարհել են:

Վերջերս հաճախ եմ մենակ ոտքով տուն գնում: Ճնճղուկի պես դողում եմ ճանապարհին: Ես մթությունից վախենում եմ: Բացի դրանից, թվում է՝ բոլոր անցորդների ձեռքին դանակ կա: Դա սկսվել է այն ժամանակվանից, երբ ինձ վրա դանակ են պահել… Բայց դա գիշեր չէր, դրսում էլ չէր: Միևնույն է, գրպանում դրված, հետևում պահած ձեռք տեսնելիս ինձ թվում է՝ դանակ է: Անգամ Սևիլյայի փողոցներով քայլելիս օրը ցերեկով սարսափում էի, երբ մեկը հանկարծ կանգ էր առնում, գրպանից հանում… մեքենայի բանալին:

Մի դեպքից հետո էլ նման իրավիճակներում ինձ թվում է, թե չերևացող ձեռքում… առնանդամ է: Չէ՛, էդ տեսարանից էլ կազատվեմ:

Եվ ես քայլում էի Երևանի մութ փողոցներով: Այս անգամ, չգիտես ինչու, քաջ էի: Շարունակում էի մտածել Երևանի՝ գիշերով անվտանգ լինելու մասին: Ինչու՞ են տղաներն այդքան անհանգստանում, երբ աղջիկն ուզում է մենակ տուն գնալ: Ես քիչ չեմ մթության մեջ առանց ոչ ոքի քայլել: Եվ միայն մի անգամ է եղել, որ սարսափել եմ… Բայց հիմա, որ մտածում եմ, դա ինձ հետ կապ չուներ: Ուղղակի սպիտակ նիվաները մրցում էին, իսկ ինձ թվում էր՝ հետապնդում են: Եվ ես ճչալով վազում էի: Հա՛, մի անգամ էլ հետևիցս աստիճաններով բարձրացել են վերև, ձայն տվել, իսկ ես արագ մտել եմ բակ, դարպասը փակել: Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ այդ երկու դեպքերում էլ ինձ տաքսիով ճանապարհել էին, և ինձ մնացել էր միայն հետիոտնի ճամփան:

Չեմ հասկանում, թե Երևանն աղջկա համար գիշերով ինչու է վտանգավոր: Դեպքեր եղե՞լ են, որ մարդիկ այդպես են կարծում, թե՞ ինձ համար անհանգստացող տղամարդիկ պատահել է, որ վտանգավոր են եղել մեկ այլ մենակ քայլող աղջկա համար: Եվ քանի՞սն են նրանք ընդհանրապես: 

Ռադիո լսելով առաջ էի գնում: Ճամփին իմ հին սերերից մեկին տեսա: Ինձ չնկատեց: Գիտեմ, որ տեսողությունը վատ է: Դրան էլ ավելացնենք մութը: Երևի շտապում էր կնոջ մոտ… Մեր հարաբերությունների ավարտից կարճ ժամանակ անց նա մի աղջկա հետ էր հանդիպում: Հենց նրա հետ էլ ամուսնացավ: Մի անգամ էլ, երբ մորս հետ դրսում տեսա նրան, մի քիչ խոսեցինք, մայրս եզրակացրեց. «Քեզնով տարված է»: Իսկ ես պատասխանեցի, որ շատ շուտով ամուսնանալու է: Իմ հիմարությունը եթե չլիներ, գուցե նրա ապագա կինը ես լինեի: Բայց լավ է, որ բավականաչափ հիմար էի, թե չէ ավելի մեծ հիմարություն էի թույլ տալու:

Իսկ դրանից կարճ ժամանակ առաջ ոմանք փորձում էին իմ ու մեկի հարաբերությունները վերականգնել: Տհաճ էր. ես գոնե շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ այլևս երբեք այդ մարդու հետ չեմ շփվելու: Գուցե հասնեմ նրան, որ կարողանամ առանց լարման բարևել, բայց ոչ ավելին: Ու ամենատխուրն այն է, որ նա բավական կարգին մարդ է: Եթե սրիկա լիներ, կուրախանայի, նրա վատը կուզեի: Ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ հետագայում մեր ճամփաները հնարավորինս քիչ խաչվեն:

Մարդիկ զարմանում են կապտած-սևացած ստորին շրթունքս տեսնելիս: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ երբ ճշմարիտ պատասխան եմ տալիս, ոչ ոք չի ուզում հավատալ… Բայց նման սարսափելի բաներ էլ են լինում աշխարհում: Իսկ ինձ համար դա ատամներով արված դաջվածք է կամ էլ ստորագրություն… Ինչևէ, կլավանա այն, սպի էլ չի մնա: Իմ բոլոր վերքերը, թեկուզ դանդաղ, բայց առանց սպիերի են ապաքինվում:

Փորձեցի հաշվել իմ բոլոր սերերին… Մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս… Մեկը մեծ, մյուսը՝ փոքր, մեկը՝ ուժեղ, մյուսը՝ թույլ, մեկն ինձնից մեծ, մյուսը՝ երիտասարդ… Ու էդպես լիքը, բայց չկարողացա կոնկրետ թիվ գտնել, որովհետև չգիտեի, թե կոնկրետ որին եմ սիրել, որով տարվել, որին պարզապես կապվել՝ չկարողանալով պոկվել:

«Մի՞թե միակ մենակ քայլող աղջիկն եմ Երևանում»,- մտածեցի, երբ արդեն մոտ 100 մետր էր ինձ բաժանում տնից: Իսկ առջևում մեկ ուրիշն էր, հաստատ գիտեմ՝ բավական վախեցած: Շրջվեց, հետ նայեց: Երբ տեսավ, որ եկողն էլ է աղջիկ, հանգստացավ: Անգամ քայլերը դանդաղեցրեց, սպասեց, որ հավասարվեմ: Գուցե ինչ-որ բան էլ ուզեց ասել, բայց ամաչեց: 

Երբ հասա նրան, արդեն փողոցն անցնելու ժամանակն էր: Այդ օրը կես ժամ տևող ճանապարհին առաջին անգամ վախեցա: Նա աղջիկ էր, չերևացող ձեռքում առնանդամ չէր կարող լինել, բայց հո դանակը կար ու կար: 

Ես չհասա անցմանը: Խաչմերուկի մեջտեղից միանգամից վազեցի, հասա մյուս մայթին: Աղջիկը շարունակում էր հանգիստ քայլել: Զարմացա. նա էլ փողոցն անցավ: Ես արդեն մեր աստիճանների վրա էի, իսկ նա դեռ քայլում էր. երևի մեր մայթն ավելի ապահով էր:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Lion

Դաա... մնում է միայն մի հարց տալ -

 Իսկ հիմա, հենց հիմա... Տրամադրությունդ ինչպես է?? :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընտիր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ ես մի բանի մասին գրում եմ, մի տեսակ վանում եմ այն ինձնից, անջատում, դեն նետում, հրաժարվում դրանից: Իսկ ընթերցողի մոտ հակառակ տպավորությունն է ստեղծվում. ես տապակվում, ապրում, պարուրված եմ դրանով: Մեկն ինձ դեպրեսիվ կհամարի, մյուսը՝ չար, իսկ երրորդը կմտածի, թե կորցրել է ինձ: 

Գրածներս դեպրեսիվ են, որ հետո ժպտամ, չար են, որ հետո ներեմ… Եվ երբ կարդալով ինչ-որ մեկը կորցնում է ինձ, իրականում նորից գտնվում եմ:

Մարդիկ չեն հավատում իմ երջանկությանը: Եվ պատճառը դրա արտասովորությունն է: Ես դուրս եմ եկել մարդկանց պատկերացրած բոլոր սահմաններից ու ինձ համար ստեղծել եմ մի նոր բանաձև: Այնտեղ չկա (ապագա) ամուսին, չկան (ապագա) երեխաներ: Հա՛, ճիշտ, մոտ մեկ տարի ես կորցրել էի երջանկությունս, փորձում էի բուժվել մի տարօրինակ հիվանդությունից, որը նույնքան հանկարծակի չքացավ, որքան հանկարծակի հայտնվել էր:  

Եվ չեն պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարող եմ առանց այդ համընդհանուր ստանդարտների պնդել, որ ես վայելում եմ օրվա յուրաքանչյուր պահը, կյանքից վերցնում իմ ուզած ամեն ինչը: Ճիշտ է՝ այս մի ամիսը մի քիչ ուրիշ է, որովհետև արձակուրդ է, անելիք չկա, Երևանը ձանձրալի է, իսկ ընկերուհիներս միայն վերջերս վերադարձան տարբեր քաղաքներից ու երկրներից: Ոչինչ, սեպտեմբերը կգա, և ես կմոռանամ, թե ինչ է ձանձրույթը:

Ամեն տարի սեպտեմբերից առաջ մեծ-մեծ բաներ եմ ծրագրում, որոշում ավելի լավ սովորել: Այս անգամ պետք է ավելի պատասխանատու լինել. ավարտական կուրս: Եթե հիմա շատ բաներ չհասցնեմ, հետո էլ հետ չեմ բերի: 

Մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում, երբ արտասանում եմ. «Ես 6-րդ կուրս եմ»: Եվ դա լսելիս հոգեբանության դասախոսս կասեր.
- Ուրեմն ութ տարի է, ինչ մենք այստեղ ենք աշխատում:
Իսկ ընկերուհիներով հավաքվելիս կխոստովանենք.
- Արդեն կարող ենք մեզ երևակայել:
Հետո կքննադատենք մատաղ սերնդին, ինչպես սովորաբար անում են ավելի մեծերը: Կլրջանանք.
- Պետականները պետք է լավ հանձնենք:

Բայց ես անհամբեր եմ, ուզում եմ, որ սեպտեմբերը գա, որ նորից մարմնիս յուրաքանչյուր բջջով զգամ կյանքի ամեն մի վայրկյանը, թեկուզ դա ինձ ավելի է մոտեցնելու ամենասարսափելիին՝ ծերությանը:

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Lion

Ծառայողական Սիրավեպը նայել ես?? Այնտեղ էլ նման մտածող մեկը կար: Իսկ իրականում ըստ իս, կներես իհարկե այս ամենի համար, դու ուղղակի փախչում ես կյանքից…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ամիս սպասում էի այսօրվան: Եվ վերջապես եկավ սեպտեմբերը: Ես մազոխի՞ստ եմ, ուսման ծարա՞վ… Չէ՛, ուղղակի սիրում եմ ակտիվ, սիստեմավորված կյանք: 

Ու ոչ ոք չի կարող հասկանալ, թե ինչ են տալիս ինձ այս առավոտները, երբ մի բաժակ սուրճի հետ միացնում եմ երաժշտությունը ու վայելում օրվա սկիզբը: Ամեն անգամ ասես նոր ծնունդ լինի, նոր վերակենդանացում: 

Եվ ես շուտով տնից դուրս կգամ, կնստեմ 60 համարի երթուղայինը, կիջնեմ թանգարանի մոտ ու կքայլեմ: Եթե Մարիան ինձ ճամփին տեսնի, կիջնի իր չարաբաստիկ 119-ից, միասին կքայլենք դեպի հիվանդանոց:

Ես այդպես եմ արել, որ սկսել եմ սիրել «Էրեբունի» հիվանդանոցը: Հիմա, կարելի է ասել, ուրախ եմ, որ փողոցները փակ են. ստիպված քայլելու մաս եմ դարձնում ճանապարհի վերջին հատվածը, և դա հրաշալի է ստացվում: Առաջներում ատում էի այդ կողմերը… Իսկ հիմա, երբ պիտի նորից նույն կողմերում լինեմ, անպայման կհիշեմ անցած գեղեցիկ գարունը, առանց չափազանցության կյանքիս լավագույնը: Ուզում եմ նորից այդպես ապրել՝ անհամբերությամբ սպասելով նոր օրվան: Եվ գիտեմ, որ կստացվի  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Lion

Կներես կրկին, բայց... գուցե այդ ամենը փոխարինում է քո կյանքին :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եվ օրս սկսվում է մեղրաջրով:

Իսկ երեկ… Երբևէ սեպտեմբերի 1-ն ինձ համար նման կարևորություն չի ունեցել: 60-ը բաց թողեցի, բայց լավ էր՝ ավտոբուսը չուշացավ: Եվ անցա մեր դպրոցի մոտով: Արդեն հավաքվել էին աշակերտները: Անսովոր էր: Այնտեղ վերջին սեպտեմբերի մեկս վեց տարի առաջ է եղել: Չափից դուրս անիրական է թվում: Հիշողությունս փորփրում եմ, որ հիշեմ այդ օրը: Հա՛, առաջին դասարանցիներին էինք դիմավորում: Մի քիչ հուզիչ էր:

Ամբողջ քաղաքը ծածկված էր դպրոցականներով: Ոչինչ չի փոխվել. նույն սև ու սպիտակ հագուստը, նույն ծաղիկները: Իսկ պայուսակիս մեջ իմ առաջին խալաթն էր:

Ավտոբուսը րոպեն մեկ կանգնում էր: Մեր ժողովուրդն այդպես էլ չսովորեց, թե ինչ է կանգառը: Էրեբունի պողոտայում կամ փողոցում (կարգավիճակը լավ չգիտեմ. շատ փոքր է փողոց կոչվելու համար, բայց պողոտա չի հնչում) ամեն տասը մետրի վրա մի հոգի կանգնացնում էր ավտոբուսը: Իսկ Մարիան կանգառում ինձ էր սպասում: Ես չէի ուզում առաջին օրով ուշանալ:

Եվ մենք միասին քայլեցինք դեպի հիվանդանոց: Կարծեմ կես ժամ տևեց: Երբ մենակ եմ լինում, տասնհինգ րոպեում անցնում եմ այդ ճանապարհը: Իսկ մենք զրույցով էինք տարվել: Արթուրն էլ մեզ երթուղայինից տեսել էր և հետաքրքրվում էր, թե ինչու ենք ոտքով գալիս:

- Մեր վերջին սեպտեմբերի մեկն է,- կնկատի Էլլան:
- Գուցե վերջինը միասին, բայց ոչ վերջինը,- կուղղի ինչ-որ մեկը:
- Ասես արձակուրդ եղած չլինի,- կզարմանա Արմենը:

Դասախոսն ուշացած եկավ: Սենյակում ճանճեր էին շրջում, շոգ էր: Ես աչքերս փակեցի. գիշերը չէի քնել: Նազոն էլ իմ օրինակին հետևեց. աշխատանքից էր գալիս: Արթնացա դասամիջոցից անմիջապես առաջ: 

6-րդ կուրսն անիմաստ տարի է. բոլոր առարկաներն իրար նման են, մի մասն էլ կրկնություն է: Կարելի էր այդ ամենը սեղմել մի կիսամյակում, և գարնանը կավարտեինք… Կամ էլ գոնե շատ ժամանակ տային պետականներին պատրաստվելու համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Lion

Հետաքրքիիիր էէ... մարդ ուղղակի ուզում է կարդա այս ամենըլ... և վերջ :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աչքերս հազիվ բացեցի: Երևի ուշ էի պառկել քնելու, դրանից էր: Այնուամենայնիվ, ծուլություն չարեցի: Արագ-արագ առավոտյան բոլոր գործողություններս կատարեցի և անցա գրելուն:

Սուրճս չեմ կարողանում խմել: Սա էլ արդեն երրորդ օրն է: Երեկվա առաջինս սասռն էր, հիվանդանոցի ճանապարհին էի խմում: Հետո հանկարծ սիրտս սկսեց խառնել: Ստիպված կիսատ բաժակը դեն նետեցի: Իսկ երբ Մարիային զանգեցի, որ միասին գնանք, պարզվեց՝ վաղուց արդեն հիվանդանոցում է:

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ քնկոտության դեմ: Մեղրաջուրը չի օգնում, սուրճն էլ չեմ կարողանում մինչև վերջ խմել: Երեկ էլ դասի ժամանակ Մարիան այնպես չէր նստել, որ կարողանայի թաքնվել նրա հետևում և աչքերս փակել: Իսկ Արմենի ձեռքին «Հայկական ժամանակ» կար: 
- Դեղին մամու՞լ ես կարդում,- հեգնեցի:
- Չէ՛, կանաչ,- պատասխան ստացա:
Դասախոսը դրականորեն արտահայտվեց թերթի մասին, իսկ «Առավոտը» նրան այնքան էլ դուր չէր գալիս: «Ուրեմն լևոնական է»,- մտածեցի: Ասա՝ սիրածդ թերթը որն է, ասեմ՝ ով ես դու: 

Իսկ մենք շարունակում ենք զարմանալ.
- Վեցերորդ կուրս ենք… Պատկերացնու՞մ եք՝ վեցերորդ:
Ոչ մի կերպ ուղեղներիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

Նազոն պետական թեստերի հարցաշարերն էլ բերել: Մի քսան առարկա կար: Ո՞նց ենք հասցնելու: Հետո էլ զարմանում ենք, թե ինչու անցյալ տարվա ավարտողների արդյունքներն այդքան վատ եղան: Ժամանակ չկա պարապելու: 

Գնամ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Մեր երկիրը հիմա այնպիսի փուլում է, որ ոչ թե պետք է վերցնենք, այլ պետք է տանք:
Նարեկի խոսքերն արդեն մի քանի օր է, ինչ զնգում են ականջներիս հետ: Եվ նա շա՜տ ճիշտ է:
Իսկ ես անընդհատ դժգոհում եմ նրանից, թե երկիրս իմ մասին չի մտածում, հերիք է արդեն, պետք է գնամ և այլն: Հիմար եմ. դեռ ես պետք է մտածեմ: Հա՛, փորձել եմ ինչ-որ բան տալ, բայց դա շա՜տ-շա՜տ քիչ է: Պետք չէ ագրեսիվանալ, զայրանալ, մեղավորներ փնտրել, որ երկիրս էս վիճակում է: Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ լավ լինի, իսկ դրա համար պետք չէ փողոց դուրս գալ: Ուզում էի նաև փախչել, դրսում գիտությամբ զբաղվել: Բայց ինչու՞ ախր, երբ իմ երկրում այդ ոլորտը գրեթե չկա, երբ կարող եմ սովորել ու գալ, այստեղ զարգացնել, երբ ես այն փուլում եմ, որ կարող եմ տալ իմ երկրին:

Տարօրինակ մի բան. սիրում եմ թշվառ Հայաստանը: Ու հիմա զայրույթն ու ատելությունը փոխարինվել է խղճահարությամբ: Ես գիտեմ, որ երկիրս ցեխից դուրս է գալու, և ես ունենալու եմ իմ մասնակցությունը: Եվ գիտեմ, որ շատերը հիմա երազում են, որ վատ լինի, որ կարողանան հետո արդարանալ: Չէ՛, Հայաստա՛ն, դու պիտի ծաղկես: Ես քեզ թույլ չեմ տա՝ անդունդը գլորվես:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Lion

> Տարօրինակ մի բան. սիրում եմ թշվառ Հայաստանը: Ու հիմա զայրույթն ու ատելությունը փոխարինվել է խղճահարությամբ: Ես գիտեմ, որ երկիրս ցեխից դուրս է գալու, և ես ունենալու եմ իմ մասնակցությունը:  Չէ՛, Հայաստա՛ն, դու պիտի ծաղկես: Ես քեզ թույլ չեմ տա՝ անդունդը գլորվես:


 +1 :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այս շաբաթ իներցիայով եմ ապրել, և դա լավ չէ: Գուցե պատճառը քնկոտությունս էր, որը չհասկացա՝ որտեղից էր լույս աշխարհ եկել: Արդեն մի տարի կլիներ, ինչ դասերի ժամանակ չէի քնում, բայց այս սեպտեմբերից հենց առաջին օրվանից սկսեցի: 

Պարզվում է՝ միակը չեմ: Երեկ Աիդան պատմում էր, թե ինչպես է ԱԻԲ-ի դասերին գլուխը դնում սեղանին, աչքերը փակում: Գուցե առարկաների հետաքրքիր չլինելն է: Բայց ես տանն էլ եմ քնում:

Չեմ զգում կյանքը: Առավոտյան հազիվ եմ արթնանում: Չեմ սպասում հաջորդ օրվան: Իսկ երեկ թանգարանի մոտից երթուղայինով գնացի: Լավ, արդարացումս ունեմ. ուշացել էի: Բարեբախտաբար, ստամոքսաղիքային խնդիրներս արդեն անցել են: Երեկ սուրճ չեմ խմել:

Մեկ-մեկ ինձ հարց եմ տալիս. ինչու՞ եմ ամեն օր այստեղ գրում: Երևի տոնուսի մեջ մնալու համար է: Հետաքրքիր է՝ օրվա պլանավորածից միակ բանը, որ լիարժեք կատարում եմ, «80:30 գրելն» է: Մնացած բաները կա՛մ կիսատ-պռատ եմ անում, կա՛մ ընդհանրապես մոռանում եմ: 

Հոգեբուժությունը կարոտել եմ. երկու ամիս է, ինչ արձակուրդ եմ վերցրել: Ժամանակն է, որ վերադառնամ: Գիրքը ոչ մի կերպ չի բացվում: Մի՞թե ամբողջ չորս ամիս այդքան տարվել էի միայն ու միայն քննության համար: Երևի ինձնից նեղացել է սիրելիս… Չէ՛, էդպես չի կարելի: Վերադառնամ մոտը, թե չէ մյուս տարի այս ժամանակները հետս չի ամուսնանա:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոչ ոք չգիտեր, թե ինչու այնտեղ չէի: Ավելին, ոչ ոք չէր էլ հիշում, որ ես չկամ: Իսկ այդ նույն ժամանակ աչքերս կիսաբաց նստել էի բազմոցին, մտածում էի. «Գնա՞լ, թե՞ չգնալ»: Բայց դա կարճ տևեց, որովհետև շուտով լրիվ անջատվեցի:

Ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր էլ անցնի, որ այդ պահին պատերազմում էի… քնի դեմ: Ոչինչ անել չէի կարողանում, ոչ նույնիսկ աչքերս փակել ու երազների մեջ սուզվել: Ստամոքսիս ցավն էլ մյուս կողմից: Չէի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում ինձ հետ: Ամենազարմանալին այն է, որ տրամադրությունս տեղում էր, չէր հեռացել, ինչպես նման դեպքերում լինում է: 

Ու ես սովոր եմ արդեն: Սովոր, որ այնտեղ շատ քիչ նշանակություն ունեմ, որ եթե երկար ժամանակ բացակայեմ, կնկատեն, կանցնեն առաջ: Եթե նույնիսկ թաղմանս գան, վախենամ՝ մեղադրանքների տարափը չմոռանան: 

Կարծում էի, թե ամիսների ընթացքում ինչ-որ բան փոխված կլինի: Ավա՜ղ, ամեն ինչ նույնն է: Միայն մեղադրողներն են փոխվել: Եվ կարծում են, թե դրանից ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի: Իսկ ես փոխարենը ավելի ու ավելի խորն եմ մտնում պատյանիս մեջ, թաքնվում, պաշտպանվում, որովհետև սովոր եմ, որ իմ միակ պաշտպանը ես եմ: Թող ասեն, որ պատճառը հորիցս հեռու մեծանալն է: Այսպես ավելի լավ է. հույսս ուրիշի վրա չեմ դնում:

Որոշել էի լռել: Իզուր չդիմացա: Ընդամենը մեկ բառը բավական էր, որ շվարած ընդունեի մեղադրանքների տեղատարափը: Պաշտպանության փորձերս թույլ էին, բայց երբեմն՝ թունոտ: Լավ չէի հասկանում, թե ինչ էր կատարվում: Իսկ մարդիկ երբևէ չեն հասկանա, որ մեղադրելով դիմացինին չեն փոխի: 

Հիշում եմ՝ երբ մի անգամ տնից փախա հորս մոտ, նա ինձ մի կարևոր խորհուրդ տվեց. «Փորձի՛ր հասկանալ մարդկանց, նույնիսկ երբ նրանց հետ համաձայն չես»: Այդ օրվանից ձգտել եմ վեճերի ամենաթունդ պահերին կիրառել: Սովորաբար օգնել է, բայց ոչ միշտ է հաջողվել: Դրա համար հաճախ ժպտացել եմ, լռել, անգամ ընդհատել վեճը, ինչը հեչ ինձնից չէ: Բայց երբեմն էլ հիմարի պես շարունակել եմ՝ ինչ-որ տեղ համոզված լինելով, որ նույն խոսքերը հայրս դիմացինին էլ է ասել: Եղել է նաև, որ հասկացել եմ, հասկանալով ատել: 

Զարմանալին այն է, որ երբ շատերը խոսում են իմ ինքնագնահատականի մասին, չարաչար սխալվում են: Ոմանք կարծում են, թե ես իմ ինքնահավանությամբ ոչ մեկի չեմ գերազանցի, իսկ մյուսները գտնում են, որ չափից դուրս շատ եմ ինքս ինձ քննադատում:  Միայն մի անգամ մի հոգի, որն ինձ այնքան էլ լավ չէր ճանաչում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ այնքան էլ շատ հետս չէր շփվել, ուղիղ նշանակետին խփեց, և դրանից հետո ես վախեցա նրանից: Ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ շատ էի սիրում: Նա անգամ գուշակեց, որ հենց այնպես չէի մազերս կտրել. մի բան, որ նույնիսկ հարազատ մորս մտքով չէր անցել:

Դառը ժպտացի, երբ ինձ հեգնեցին. «Դու ամենաճիշտն ես, ամենաօբյեկտիվը: Դու երբեք չես սխալվում, միշտ դիմացիններն են սխալ»: Իսկ ես ընդամենը փորձում էի հասկանալ… դիմացինին, ինքս ինձ: Չստացվեց: Շատ լավ գիտեի, թե ում կարող էի վիրավորած լինել, բայց երրորդն ուղեղիս մեջ չէր մտնում: Դեռ շատ բութ եմ:

Երեկ Մարուշայից նամակ ստացա. «Ես նորից տանն եմ: Մեր բնակարանից վռնդվել եմ: Գործերը վատացան… Ամեն ինչում ես եմ մեղավոր, բայց ես չէի դավաճանողը: Այնպես որ հիմա լիզում եմ վերքերս՝ փորձելով մտածել ապագայի մասին, հանդիպելով ընկերներիս և ինքս ինձ հետ լինելով: Երեկ իմ բոլոր իրերը տեղափոխեցի և դեռ ուժասպառ եմ: Պառկած եմ մահճակալիս վրա և մտածում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում հրաշալի ամառ էր»:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու նորից առավոտ: Ես եկել եմ: Այս գիշեր լավ քնեցի, և դա տարօրինակ էր: Վերջին ժամանակներս այնպես չէր եղել, որ շուտ պառկեմ ու կարողանամ նորմալ քնել: Այս գիշեր կարծեմ չեմ արթնացել, որովհետև առաջին անգամ աչքերս  7:30 բացեցի ու միայն այդ ժամանակ հասկացա, որ տեսածս երազ էր: Թեև սարսափ չէր, բայց թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցի: Ստորացուցիչ էր:

Պիտի փորձեմ մինչև կեսօր առանց սուրճի ապրել: Իսկ հիմա՝ լորենու տերևներով թեյ, մեջն էլ մի գդալ անցյալ տարվա մեղր: Ասում են՝ այս տարվանը շատ ավելի լավն է, բայց ես դեռ չեմ փորձել: Երևի նրանից է, որ անընդհատ մայրս գովում է ու համոզում, որ մեղր ուտեմ: Իսկ ես սիրում եմ հակառակվել. կփորձեմ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ անցյալ տարվա բանկայի պատերը լրիվ քերած կլինեմ:

Այս շաբաթ համալսարանում ենք դասի: Ցածր կուրսեցիները, մեզ մոտ չսովորողները ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարող պատկերացնել, թե դա ինչ տոն է. ասես այցելում ես քո հարազատներից մեկին, որին տարիներով չես տեսել: Բայց մենք տեսել ենք. անցյալ շաբաթ, բացի ուրբաթից, մնացած բոլոր օրերը «Էրեբունուց» վազել եմ համալսարան: Դա նույնը չէ: Տարիները չափազանցված է. ապրիլին համալսարանում համաճարակաբանության ցիկլ ունեինք: Այ էդ ժամանակ նույն կարոտն էր: 

Դե արի ու բժշկականում չսովորողին բացատրի, թե ինչ է ցիկլը: Լավ է, որ նրանք մեզ մոտից չլինելով մեզ նման փչացած չեն, այլապես «ցիկլ» բառն ուրիշ կերպ կհասկանային: Դե արի ու «դրսի» մարդկանց հասկացրու, որ հիվանդանոցներում ոչ թե պրակտիկայի ենք գնում, այլ դասի: Ինձ համար այդ ամենը պարզից էլ պարզ է, բայց արդեն երրորդ տարին է, ինչ համալսարանում գրեթե դաս չենք անում, և մայրս ամեն անգամ կասի. «Մյուս շաբաթ որտե՞ղ է պրակտիկադ»: Չեմ հասկանում՝ մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալը, որ դա պրակտիկա չէ, այլ դաս՝ գրեթե նույնը, ինչ համալսարանում: Եվ եթե ամբիոնը մի քիչ պաչտաճանաչ է գտնվում, դասախոսություններ էլ ենք ունենում: Իսկ հիվանդանոցում դաս անելու ամբողջ իմաստն այն է, որ թեմային համապատասխան հիվանդներ տեսնենք: Բայց ոնց որ թարս լինի. նրանք առատ են միայն հակապալարախտային դիսպանսերում և ջանք չեն խնայում, որ կողքովդ անցնելուց հազան: 

Նոր հիշեցի. խալաթս մոռացել եմ պայուսակիս մեջ դնել: Հինգ տարի ու մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում դեռ միայն մի անգամ է եղել, որ խալաթս մոռանամ, այն էլ անմիջապես թույլտվություն եմ ստացել, որ գնամ, տնից բերեմ: Բախտավոր եմ. մոտ եմ ապրում: Իսկ հիմա դա էլ չէր փրկի. փողոցները քանդած են, և ստիպված ոտքով եմ գնում-գալիս: Մի քիչ երկար է տևում: 

Երեկ ծառերը գրկելը հրաշալի էր. տղամարդիկ չկան, գոնե ծառերը գրկենք: Մի քանիսը նույնիսկ տաք էին: Ծառերն առավելություն ունեն. նրանք սեքսի մասին չեն մտածում կամ էլ… ի՞նչ իմանաս:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ այս տարեվերջին սովորության համաձայն բացեմ օրագիրս ու սկսեմ ամփոփել բոլոր ամիսները, բազմաթիվ երջանիկ ամիսների կողքին պետք է ավելացնեմ. «Հիասթափության տարի էր»: Եվ իսկապես, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մինչև 2008թ. երբևէ որևէ մեկից չէի հիասթափվել, ապա այս տարվա թվերն իրոք սարսափելի են… Ու չեմ պատրաստվում անուն առ անուն թվարկել: Ոմանք գիտեն դրա մասին, ոմանք՝ ոչ: Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում: 

Փորձում եմ պատճառները գտնել. մի՞թե ես եմ մեծացել: Բայց հիասթափվելն ու մեծանալն իրար հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն: Կասեք, թե աչքերդ բացվում են, ավելի շատ բաներ ես նկատում: Բայց չէ՛, այդ ամենն առաջ էլ էի նկատում: Ուղղակի երևի հետևել եմ հորս խորհրդին, փորձել հասկանալ, թե ինչու են այս կամ այն բանն անում, և դա ոչ մի լավ արդյունքի չի բերել:

Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչու հիասթափվեցի այն տղայից, որին ուզում էի թեթևակի սիրահարվել… Երևի առաջին ու ամենակարևոր պատճառը տեղի-անտեղի անգլերեն խոսելն էր: Ես  ներվայնանում եմ, երբ դիմացինս ինձ հետ հայերեն խոսելու փոխարեն անցնում է անգլերենի, նույնիսկ երբ դա անում է ընդամենը լեզուն մարզելու համար: Հետո էլ սկսեցի ներվայնանալ նրանից, որ իրեն չափից դուրս կարևոր մարդու տեղ էր դնում: 

Հետաքրքիր է, որ հիասթափվելու չափանիշները ինձ մոտ բոլորովին ուրիշ են: Ես ներեցի մի մարդու, որին իմ փոխարեն ցանկացած ուրիշը գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեր: Ու ես ներեցի միայն մի պատճառով. զղջում էր: Բայց կարող եմ հիասթափվել, երբ դիմացինը փոքրիկ սուտ է ասում, և ես գիտեմ այդ մասին: Ուրիշների համար սովորական երևույթ է, բայց ես ներվայնանում եմ. ես ներվային եմ:

Ու ամենաահավորն այն է, որ հիասթափվեցի նաև ինքս ինձնից:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ու ամենաահավորն այն է, որ հիասթափվեցի նաև ինքս ինձնից:


Սեփական անձից հիասթափվելը ահավոր չէ, այլ տանում է դեպի ինքնաճանաչմանը, ու դրա արդյունքում անձդ զարգանում ու կատարելագործվում է։ Ահավորը ինքդ քեզնից միշտ գոհ լինելն է։ 
Էնպես որ, լավ տարի ես ունեցել։  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռի՛փ, գոհ լինելն ու հիասթափվելը տարբեր բաներ են: Առաջներում միշտ չէր, որ ինձնից գոհ էի, հիմա էլ միշտ չի, որ ինձնից դժգոհ եմ: Էստեղ մի ուրիշ բան կա… Դու քեզ զզվելի մարդ ես համարում, ու երբ հանկարծ մեկը քեզ գովում է, ասում, որ սիրում է, ասում, որ լավն ես, հառաչում ես ու մտածում. «Ինձ լավ չի ճանաչում. շուտով կհիասթափվի»: Լավագույն դեպքում պարտքդ ես համարում զգուշացնել էդ մարդուն, որ սխալվում է. հետո գոնե քեզ վատ չես զգա: Բայց երբ լռում ես ու իբր կարմրելով ընդունում էդ խոսքերը, սկսում ես ավելի շատ զզվել քեզնից:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հինգերորդ կուրսեցի Արմինեի հետ գրադարան բարձրանալու ճանապարհին մի աղջիկ մեր առաջը կտրեց.
- Արմի՛ն, դու հինգերորդ կուրս ես, չէ՞… Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի… Ամսի 2-ին կամ 3-ին ձեզ մոտ զինվորականի դիակ բերել են, չէ՞:
Սարսուռ:
- Հա՛, գլխին կրակած: Ի՞նչ կա որ:
Աղջկա աչքերը լցվեցին, բայց արցունքները զսպեց:
- Ախպերս էր… Հորեղբորս տղան… Մենակ կրակա՞ծ էր, թե՞ նաև ծեծել էին:
- Չնայած իրավունք չունեմ նման բան ասելու, բայց իմ համոզմամբ՝ մենակ կրակած էր: Ուղղակի էնպես էին կրակել, որ հնարավոր չէր կյանքը փրկել:
- Չե՞ն թաքցնում:
- Չէ՛, էդպես մի նայիր… Դատական բժիշկներն իսկապես ազնիվ են աշխատում:
Սարսուռ:
- …Չէ՞, Բյու՛ր:
- Հա՛,- հաստատեցի ու հիշեցի մեր ծերուկ դասախոսին, որը շատ պատմություններ ուներ… Անգամ կարողացել էին պարզել, թե ովքեր էին բռնաբարված ու մասնատված դիակն ուրիշ քաղաք ուղարկել: Բայց նեկրոֆիլիայի դեպքն այդպես էլ չբացահայտվեց:
Երիտասարդ մահ: Ոչնչից:

Իսկ կինո «Երևանից» մի քիչ վերև երաժշտական խանութից հնչող ռաբիզ երաժշտության տակ այն նույն տատիկն էր պարում՝ ձեռքին խոլորձ (չեմ սիրում այս բառը. օրքիդ ավելի գեղեցիկ է հնչում): Ես նրան տեսել եմ նաև «Էրեբունի» թանգարանի մոտակայքում էլի ռաբիզ երաժշտության տակ պարելիս՝ ձեռքին մեխակներ: Ուրիշ տեղ էլ եմ տեսել կակաչներով, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում: Տատիկի խելքը տեղը չէ. ռեակտիվ պսիխոզի է նման: Ու՞մ է կորցրել:

Երեկոյան մեզ մոտ սովորող մի անծանոթ աղջիկ գրեց, որ ինձ շատ է սիրում և որ ես լավն եմ: Նորից նույն զզվանքի զգացողությունը: Որոշեցի անկեղծ լինել. «Ինձ չես ճանաչում, ես սիրելու բան չեմ»: Թվում էր՝ ծաղրում է…

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր կներես, որևի օֆթոփ թվա, բայց ասեմ:

Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր սիրում են առանց ճանաչելու, չեն ծաղրում  :Smile:  Համոզված եմ, որ գիտես ինչ բան է ուղղակի սիրել  :Smile:  Էն որ բռնում ես ու սիրում, առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու, ու էդ ոչ մի կապ չունի սեռապես սիրելու հետ, առավել ևս հակառակ կամ նույն սեռին սիրահարվելու մասին, ուղղակի մարդկային սերը, որ մի քիչ շատ ձևականցանելու համար անվանվել է ընկերական սեր, հիմար բառ, որ ինչ-որ անհաջող գրողների երևի ճանաչում է բերել: Իսկ իրականում էդ ուղղակի մարդկային սերն է, որով սիրում ես ոչ թե ընկերոջդ, այլ ուղղակի մարդու, որին նույնիսկ չգիտես  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե գրառումս շատ ներվերիդ ազդի, ասա, կխնդրեմ ջնջեն  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, չի ազդում, լացացնում ա  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ՛, չի ազդում, լացացնում ա


Կուզեի քեզ հիմա ասել, քեզ սիրում եմ էն վերը ճոռոմ բառերով նկարագրվածս սիրով, բայց չեմ խափում: Երբ ակումբում նոր էի, քեզ ընկալում էի, ոնց որ հիմա Ուլուանային` հեռու, բարձր` որ նայելիս գլուխս պտտվում էր, հետո դառար Մարիա Ալեկսանդոռովա  :Wink:   ինքնասիրահարված, ու մի ժամանակ նույնսիկ միակ մարդն էիր, ում ուղղակի տանել չէի կարողանում: Երբ հարցնում էին կա ակումբում տենց մեկը, ումից զզվում ես լռում էի, ու ասում էի երևի չէ, բայց կար ` դու էիր: Հա չէի սիրում, ուղղակի չէի սիրում: Էն ժամանակ մտածում էի ամբողջ աշխարհից խռոված ես, բոլորին ատում ես, մենակ քեզ ես սիրում ու էլի տենց հիմար մտքեր, որոնք երևի ինչ-որ ժամանակ իրականությանը մոտ են կանգնած եղել, կամ էլ ես եմ իմ վիրտուալ աշխարհում հիմարացել: Բայց հետո մի օր, չգիտեմ էլ երբ, զգացի, որ դու ուղղակի ուրիշ ես, ուղղակի Ստռեյնջ լիթթլ Գրլ  ու էդ քո ուրիշ լինելը նենց լավնա: Դու շատ սուբյեկտիվ ես, բայց երևի համոզված ես, որ էդ տենց չի: Մի խոսքով էս գիշերվա կեսին էսքան հիմարություններ դուրս տվի, որոնց համար արդեն սկսեցի փոշմանել, բայց շատ մարդիկ ` համոզված եղիր, իրանք շատ-շատ են, քեզ սիրում են  :Smile:  էն էսօրվա իմ կողմից շատ ծեծված մարդկային սիրով  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Դու էլ ես տենց սիրում  :Smile:  



> Հ.Գ. Եթե գրառումս շատ ներվերիդ ազդի, ասա, կխնդրեմ ջնջեն

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, չի ազդում, լացացնում ա: 

Հա՛, ես զզվելի եմ: Հա՛, ինքնասիրահարված եմ: Չէ՛, խռոված չեմ: Չէ՛, բոլորին չեմ ատում: Հա՛, մենակ ինձ եմ սիրում: Հա՛, սուբյեկտիվ եմ: Հա՛, համոզված եմ, որ այդպես չէ: Հա՛, ես Strange Little Girl եմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ՛, չի ազդում, լացացնում ա: 
> 
> Հա՛, ես զզվելի եմ: Հա՛, ինքնասիրահարված եմ: Չէ՛, խռոված չեմ: Չէ՛, բոլորին չեմ ատում: Հա՛, մենակ ինձ եմ սիրում: Հա՛, սուբյեկտիվ եմ: Հա՛, համոզված եմ, որ այդպես չէ: Հա՛, ես Strange Little Girl եմ:


Մեկ էլ անձնական դերանուն, եզակի թիվ, առաջին դեմքը շատ ես գործածում  :Smile: 

Չնայած դա "ինքնասիրահարված"-ի մեջ ա մտնում երևի  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ անձնական դերանուն, եզակի թիվ, առաջին դեմքը շատ ես գործածում


Հա՛, ես, ես, ես, ես, ես, ես:
Me, myself and I

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա՛, ես, ես, ես, ես, ես, ես:
> Me, myself and I


Ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Լավ, հերիքա էս լավ աղջկան վրա տաք... :Bad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հիշեցի, որ այնտեղ էլի եմ եղել, երբ դուրս եկա պատշգամբ և տեսա, որ այն ընդհանուր է հարկի բոլոր սենյակների համար: Տպավորվել էր նաև, որ ափը հեռու էր. քայլել էր պետք: Ինձ թվաց՝ դեժավյու է: Փորձեցի ճշտել: Մայրս հաստատեց, որ տարիներ առաջ եղել ենք «Եթեր» հանգստյան տանը: 

Այն ժամանակ հինգ տարեկան էլ չկայի, և պահպանված միակ իրը կղզում արված սև ու սպիտակ լուսանկարն է, որտեղ պատկերված ենք ես, մայրս, նրա ընկերուհին ու դուստրը՝ Նանեն: Իմ հագին սպիտակ զգեստ է, վրան՝ կարմիր ու կապույտ կակաչներ, որը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հորեղբայրս է նվիրել: Չնայած որ ամառ էր, Նանեի հագին հաստ ժակետ կա. հիվանդ էր:

Իմ ու Իննայի սենյակը խոնավ էր: Դրա համար երկրորդ օրը Մարիայենց մոտ գիշերեցինք: Չորս աղջիկներով երկու մահճակալներ միացրել, պառկել էինք: Ու ծիծաղում էինք. ասես խմած լինեինք: Գիշերն այնքան էլ հարթ չանցավ, որովհետև Իննան անհանգիստ էր քնում, Մարիային հրում դեպի իմ կողմը: Իսկ վերջինիս մազերը բերանս էին լցվում, և ես խեղդվելով արթնանում էի: Նազոն մեռածի պես էր քնել:

Մարիան ափսոսում էր, որ ջուրը չմտավ: Բայց գոնե գնացինք ափ, երբ արդեն մթնում էր: Լիալուսին էր: Մեր շուրջը լուսնից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր լուսավորում: Իսկ արտացոլանքը ջրի մեջ հրաշալի էր: Տաթոն բոլորից առանձնացել էր: Հասկանում եմ նրա տրամադրությունը. նման բաների միջով ժամանակին ես էլ եմ անցել: Հասկանում եմ ու չեմ ընդունում թե՛ իմ, թե՛ նրա արածները: Հասկանում եմ ու խղճում, ափսոսում, որ չեմ կարող նստել կողքը, ասել. «Բանի տեղ մի դիր»: Թեկուզ Տաթոն հեռու է իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհին լինելուց… Թեկուզ գիտեմ, որ նման խոսքերն այդպիսի իրավիճակներում ավելի են բորբոքում: Պարզապես պետք է նախօրոք որոշել բանի տեղ չդնել:

Իսկ ճաշի ժամանակ Տաթոն ներողություն խնդրեց Նազոյից, որ երրորդ կուրսի վերջում նրա և Աննայի՝ մեր խումբ գալուն դեմ է քվեարկել: Անցած-գնացած, մոռացված պատմություն, որի հետևանքները մինչև հիմա էլ կան:

Հրաշալի ժամանակ անցկացրինք: Ափսո՜ս, որ շուտով ավարտում ենք: Իսկ Երևանում… կոմպը միացնելուց հետո զզվելի զգացողություն: Մայրս վստահ էր, որ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ կռվել եմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայեցի դիմացից եկող մարդուն: Ժպտացի, սպասեցի, որ ինձ տեսնի, բարևեմ: Իսկ նա ակնթարթային հայացք գցեց, ինձ նկատեց, գլուխը կախեց ու հեռացավ: 

Մենք չէինք վիճել, իրարից չէինք նեղացել, իրար չէինք ատել, միշտ էլ ջերմ ենք եղել: Պարզապես մեր վերջին հանդիպումից շատ ժամանակ էր անցել: Եվ սա առաջին դեպքը չէր… երկրորդ, երրորդ, չորրորդ… Էլ հաշվել չեմ կարողանում: Ու ամեն անգամ տարբեր տարիքի, տարբեր սեռի, տարբեր մասնագիտությամբ մարդիկ, բայց բոլորը՝ ծանոթ, բոլորը երբեմնի մտերիմներ: Եվ ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում: Հաճախ լինում է երթուղայիններում: Էս մեկը մի քիչ հասկանում եմ, բայց չեմ արդարացնում:

Էլ չեմ ասում անծանոթների մասին, որոնք անմիջապես հայացքները փախցնում են, երբ նկատում են, որ իրենց ես նայում: Դա լավագույն դեպքում: Պատահում է նաև, որ հաշիվ են պահանջում նայելուդ համար, իսկ դու ընդամենը փոքրիկ շփում ես փնտրում, մի քիչ ջերմություն, որ ընդամենը վայրկյան զգաս, որ օտար չես:

Հետո էլ կխոսեն արտասահմանցիների կեղծ ժպիտների, հայերի ջերմության և այլնի մասին: Իսկ ես դա չեմ տեսել: Ու՞մ ժպիտները կեղծ չեն, եթե ոչ հայերի, որոնք հաճախ քեզ հետ խոսելիս աչքերիդ մեջ չեն նայում, էլ ուր մնաց՝ ժպտային, այն էլ՝ անկեղծ: Իսկ ես դրանից ներվայնանում եմ: Երբեմն պետք է լինում ժամերով զրուցակցիդ հայացքը փնտրել, մի կերպ բռնել ու բերել, որ կարողանաս խոսակցությունը շարունակել: 

Արտասահմանցիների՞ ժպիտներն են կեղծ, երբ քայլում ես փողոցով ու քեզ աշխարհի ամենամիայնակ մարդն ես զգում: Նայում ես շուրջդ, և հեծանիվի վրայի աղջիկը ժպտում է քեզ, հետո՝ տրամվայում դիմացդ նստածը, իսկ շենքում անծանոթ հարևանը բարևում է:  Եվ դու զգում ես, որ թեկուզ մենակ ես, բայց շուրջդ մարդիկ կան:

Իսկ առավոտյան հիվանդանոցում բոլորը՝ ծանոթ-անծանոթ, քեզ բարի լույս են մաղթում: Ժպտում: Նայում ուղիղ աչքերիդ մեջ: Բժիշկը հարցը տալիս հայացքը չի մտցնում թղթերի մեջ, ղեկավարդ քեզ քաջալերելու համար չի ասում, թե դու որքան հիմար և անհասկացող ես, և դա ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ստում է, այլ որովհետև այդպես չի կարծում: Իսկ այն մարդիկ, որոնց հետ գոնե մեկ անգամ ծանոթացել ես, աչքերը գրպանի մեջ չեն մտցնում, այլ ամեն անգամ հանդիպելիս ամենաքիչը ժպտում են:

Կուզեի, որ մետրոյի աշխատողը ժետոնը տալիս մատներիս չնայեր:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր հիմա էլ քո ` ինձ լացացնելու հերթն է  :Smile:  ապրես: Հա մենք կեղծավոր ազգ ենք, բոլորին ասում ենք թե մենք սենց-նենց, բայց իրականում կեղծավոր ենք: Երբեք չենք բարևի մեկին, ով մեզ է մոտենում, իբրև թե ինչ-որ չգրված օրենքով, նա պիտի բարևեր: Քավ լիցի, էդ "ոչինչ չհասկացող ու կեղծավոր ժպտացող" արտասահմանցիները մեզ ամեն քայլի բարևում են, ժպտում: Նույնսկ վերելակում կարող ես հանդիպել մարդկան, ովքեր ուղղակի որպիսությունդ են հարցնում, երբ զգում են որ տեղացի չես, հարցնում են ազգությունդ ու չնայած ոչինչ չգիտեն երկրիդ կամ տեսակիդ մասին, միևնույն է ժպտում են ու դու զգում ես, որ քեզ հարգում են: Մենք էլ էդպիսին կդառնանք չէ? տարինեիր հետո, շատ տարիներ հետո  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, էդ ամեն ինչի մեջ ավելի շատ ջերմություն ու անկեղծություն կա, քան հայկական ժպիտի: Զզվում եմ, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ մարդը դեմքիս ժպտում է, բայց մտքի մեջ ասում է. «Յա՜խք, զզվելի»: Ես կեղծ քաղաքավարություն մենակ Հոլանդիայում եմ տեսել, էն էլ նույնիսկ էդ էր տեղ-տեղ հաճելի: Իսկ մնացած տեղերում ոչ մի ձևականություն չկար… Եթե Իսպանիայում մեր լաբորատորիայի քարտուղարուհին գալիս, ինձ պաչում էր, մեր երկրից էր հարցնում, ուրեմն ձևականությու՞ն էր: Հաստատ չէ… լիքը ջերմություն կար էդ կնոջ ներսում: Իսկ Անգլիայում էլ, երբ փողոցում նստած լացում էի, որովհետև կորել էի ու չգիտեի՝ որ կողմ գնալ, էդ ուշ ժամին ինձ տարան, հասցրին կանգառ, դեռ մի բան էլ գարեջրով ու չիպսով հյուրասիրեցին: Իսկ Երևանում հաճախ ընկերներն էլ նման օգնության ձեռք չեն մեկնում: Բայց գիտե՞ս՝ որն է տարբերությունը: Անգլիացիները երբևէ չեն ասում, թե իրենք ջերմ ազգ են: Ու չնայած դրան, ես ամենամեծ բնական ջերմությունը հենց նրանց մեջ եմ տեսել:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## Dayana

մենք երկուսս էլ նույնն ենք զգացել  :Smile:  դու լաբորատորայում, իսկ ես լիֆտում  :Wink:  միակ բանը որ ես Նեմեցների մեջ չսիրեցի, էդ լեզու դուրս գցելն էր, ինքը իհարկե ի սպառ բացակայում էր Ավստրացիների մոտ  :Smile:  էնքան բարի են: Երբ Ալպերում էինք, քյլում էինք ինչ-որ անհայտ ուղղությամբ` փորձելով գտնել մարզադաշտը, որտեղ մեր տղաները ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում, ու իհարկե չէինք գտնում  :Smile:  ու էդ գյուղանման վայրի բնակիչները մեզ բարևում էին, որպիսություն հարցնում, ճանապրհն էին բացատրում ` էն ժամանակ երբ չգիտեն  :Smile:  բայց մի հատ լուրջ հատկություն ունեն էս արտասահմանցիները, երբ ինչ-որ բան ես հարցնում, որ իրենք չգիտեն`օրինակ ինչ-որ վայրի մասին, մի անգամից ձեռքն առաջ են պարզում ու առաջարկում մի 100 մետր քայլել այդ ուղղությամբ  :Smile:  դե իրենցից հեռու էլի  :Wink:  

Հ.Գ. Երեկ տուն էի քայլում ու դեռ Հայաստանին չադապտացված ժպտում էի  :Smile:  և գուշակի ինչ էին ասում  :Wink:  էս ցնդածն ովա ?  :Shok:  
լավն ենք էլի, լավը  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեմ, որ լաբորատորիայի քարտուղարուհին իսպանուհի էր: Իսկ նեմեցների մոտ ճիշտն ասած էդ ժպտալու երևույթը չեմ նկատել: Նրանք էլ իրենց ձևով են անկեղծ… Հիվանդանոց մտնելիս բոլորը՝ անկախ նրանից նախկինում տեսել էիր նրան, թե ոչ, «բարի լույս» էր ասում: Վա՜յ, դու հենց անցյալ շաբա՞թ էիր ալպերում… Էդ քաղաքիկը, որտեղ ես պետք է լինեի, նույնպես ալպերում էր՝ Զալցբուրգի մոտակայքում: Դու մի հատ ասա. երբ որևէ հայի որևէ բան հարցնում ես, ո՞վ է քեզ էդքան ուղեկցում: Ինձ մոտ էլ էդ սովորությունը կա, ու, անկեղծ ասած, բոլորը զարմանում են: Կամ Գերմանիայում… Հենց տեսնում էին մոլորվել ենք, առանց մեր խնդրելու մոտենում, քարտեզը բացում և օգնություն էին առաջարկում: Էդպիսի բան Հայաստանում տեսե՞լ ես… Հյուրասեր հայ ժողովուրդ:




> Հ.Գ. Երեկ տուն էի քայլում ու դեռ Հայաստանին չադապտացված ժպտում էի  և գուշակի ինչ էին ասում  էս ցնդածն ովա ?
> լավն ենք էլի, լավը


Իսկ ես երբեք չեմ ադապտացվում: Միշտ վայրկենական շփում եմ փնտրում թեկուզ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ: Ու միշտ ցնդած եմ դառնում: Եվ դրա ի՞նչն է լավը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու է ոմանց այդքան անհանգստացնում իմ ինքնասիրահարվածությունն ու մեծամտությունը: Գուցե դրանով փորձում են բացատրել իրենց համար անհասկանալի երևույթներ: Օրինակ, թե ինչպես է ստացվում, որ մարդիկ ինձ ավելի անկեղծ են համարում: Կամ նույնիսկ՝ ինչու են ինձ ավելի շատ սիրում, չնայած ես դրան շատ ավելի քիչ եմ արժանի, քան իրենք: Երևի մտածում են՝ ոչինչ, ավելի լավ է համեստ լինեմ, քան սրա նման մեծամիտ, ոչինչ, ինձ կտեսնեն ու կգնահատեն: Հետո սկսում են մյուսների աչքը խոթել իմ եսասիրությունը՝ փորձելով փոքրացնել նրանց սերն իմ նկատմամբ: Ծիծաղելի է:

Հաճախ մարդիկ ինքնասիրահարվածությունն ու անկեղծությունը շփոթում են: Չեմ հասկանում՝ երբ ինձ ասում են, թե այսինչ բանը լավ ես արել, և երբ ես մինչև հոգուս խորքը համոզված եմ, որ իսկապես այդպես է, մի՞թե պետք է ձև տամ, հայացքս կախեմ ու ասեմ՝ իսկապե՞ս: Ինչ խոսք, հաճախ լինում են անսպասելի թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական կարծիքներ: Առաջինի դեպքում կա՛մ մտածում եմ, թե անկեղծ չեն, կա՛մ հայացքս կախում և ասում՝ իսկապե՞ս: Երկրորդի դեպքում կա՛մ մտածում եմ, թե անկեղծ չեն, հետևաբար կատաղում, կա՛մ պատասխան հարձակում գործում (հատկապես, երբ կարծիքը մեղադրանքի տոնով է ասվում կամ ինձ է այդպես թվում), կա՛մ գլուխս կախ ընդունում խորհուրդները, ինչպես վերջերս եղավ Նազի դեպքում, թեև նրան թվում էր՝ պիտի նեղանայի, և սպասում էր, որ ցանկացած մարդ պիտի նեղանար, իսկ իմ մտքով չէր էլ անցել, որ կարելի է էդքան ծանր տանել: Շունչս կտրվեց: Էս ի՜նչ երկար նախադասություն էր:

Մարդիկ կարդում են էս օրագիրս ու մտածում. «Էս ի՜նչ եսակենտրոն է. մենակ իր մասին է գրում»: Իսկ ես քմծիծաղում եմ. ախր օրագիրը հենց նրա համար է, որ մարդիկ իրենց անձի և իրենց հուզող հարցերի մասին գրեն: Եվ ավելացնում եմ. վերջիվերջո, թատրոնի սիրահար եմ: Ես հիստերիկ եմ: Հարցեր կա՞ն:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> (հատկապես, երբ կարծիքը մեղադրանքի տոնով է ասվում կամ ինձ է այդպես թվում),


Ես սիրում եմ քեզ, իմ սառույց, իմ հուր,
Սիրում եմ այնպես, ինչպես որ դու կաս,
Սիրում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանաս,
Ես սիրում եմ քեզ իմ ընկեր, իմ քույր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ գիշերներն ուշ եմ պառկում, առավոտյան մեկ ժամ ավել քունը փրկություն է, նույնիսկ եթե 10 րոպեն մեկ ընդմիջվում է զարթուցչի ճղճղոցով: Այդպիսով ես չեմ հասնում Աբովյանում գտնվող հակապալարախտային դիսպանսեր գնացող դեղին ավտոբուսին, որը հատուկ մեր տեղափոխման համար է նախատեսված: Իսկ դասընկերներս այն «տրակտոր» կանվանեն, որովհետև դանդաղ է գնում և աղմկում է: Չեմ իմանա, թե այդ առավոտ վարորդը՝ Մայիսը, որքան է սահմանել տեղափոխման գինը: Հետո մերոնք կպատմեն, որ հանկարծ որոշել է անվճար տանել: Ստիպված պետք է 261-ով գնամ, ճանապարհի մի փոքրիկ կտորն էլ ոտքով անցնեմ: Եվ չեմ իմանա, թե ինչով զբաղվեմ երթուղայինում գտնվելու 40-50 րոպեների ընթացքում: Կորոշեմ դաս կարդալ, կփոշմանեմ: Գլուխս կհպեմ ապակուն, որ քնեմ: Չի ստացվի. քունս չի տանում: Ռադիո կմիացնեմ, սակայն Երևանից դուրս գալուն պես երաժշտությունը խշշոցով կփոխարինվի: 

Բալահովիտով անցնելիս կճանաչեմ այն ճանապարհը, որով գնացել էինք Չուկի երդման արարողությանը: Ու Բալահովիտը շատ հարազատ կդառնա, բայց մեկ այլ պատճառով, որը չեմ ասի:

Կիջնեմ երթուղայինից, կքայլեմ փոշոտ ճանապարհներով դեպի հիվանդանոց: Բախտս կբերի. այսօր ճանապարհին կուրսեցիներիցս ոչ մեկին չեմ հանդիպի, հետևաբար արագ քայլելու հնարավորություն կունենամ:

Իսկ մոտակա խանութից ուզում էի թեյ գնել, որ դասամիջոցին խմեմ. կոկորդս ցավում էր: Բայց չմտա, որովհետև ներսում լիքը մարդ կար, որոնք, հավանաբար, հիվանդներ էին, իսկ ես վախենում էի: Հուսացի, որ աղջիկներից մեկնումեկը հետը թեյ բերած կլինի ու վազեցի դասի: 

Բաժանմունքով անցնելիս չմոռացա դիմակս, բայց առաջին օրերի սարսափը վաղուց անցել է: Իսկ շուրջս պալարախտով հիվանդները: Սա մի ուրիշ պատմություն է, մի ուրիշ աշխարհ է: Ես տեսել եմ ամենատարբեր ծանր հիվանդություններով մարդկանց, բայց այսքան թշվառ հայացքների երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել: Պալարախտը հենց ինքը՝ թշվառությունն է: Ինձ անընդհատ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչ են մտածում այդ մարդիկ: Դրա համար վաղը գնալու եմ հոգեկան հիվանդ թոքախտավորների մոտ. նրանք անկեղծ են, կասեն:

Լսարան մտա ճիշտ այն պահին, երբ դասախոսը «ներկա-բացակա» էր անում:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես թաքուն երազանքներ ունեմ, որոնց մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի: Անգամ իմ ամենագաղտնի ձեռագիր օրագրում, որը վաղուց լքված, ընկած է մի անկյունում և որը վերջին անգամ թարմացվել է օգոստոսի 17-ին, այն էլ՝ կիսատ, երբևէ չեմ գրել դրանց մասին: 

Դրանցից մեկը շատ մեծ բան չէր. հերիք էր, որ որևէ մեկի ասեի դրա մասին, և կարճ ժամանակ անց կարող էր իրականություն դառնալ: Բայց էդպես արդար ու բնական չէր լինի: Ու հանկարծ, երբ մի օր հերթական այն պահերից էր, որ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր, ինչ-որ լավ բան էի ուզում, անսպասելիորեն երազանքս իրականացավ: 

Ես գիտեմ, որ նման պահերի շարունակությունը նույն ձանձրույթն է լինում և ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չի կատարվում, եթե ես զոռով դեպրեսիվ մտքեր չեմ մոգոնում: Բայց այս անգամ, խոստովանում եմ, խելոք նստած էի տեղս, երբ հանկարծ երազանքս բռնեց ու իրականություն դարձավ: Առաջին ռեակցիաս. աչքերիս չէի հավատում: Սկզբում այնքան էլ լավ չընկալեցի, թե ինչ է դա: Իսկ հետո արդեն չդիմացա. արցունքներս ամբողջ ուժով դուրս նետվեցին: Չէ՛, պետք չէր այդքան էմոցիոնալ ընդունել: Տաք լոգանք ընդունեցի, հագա դալմաթինի նախշերով փափուկ խալաթս, որի կարճության վրա միշտ զայրանում եմ, որովհետև ոտքերս սառում են, նստեցի ու սկսեցի վայելել երազանքիս իրականացումը: Ամենահաճելին այն չերևացող կատաղած դեմքերն էին, որոնք չէին համարձակվում որևէ բան ասել:

Հիմա շարունակում եմ հրճվել. ոչ ոք չգիտի այդ երազանքիս մասին:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Դու միշտ էլ փոքրիկ հրաշք ես եղել քո փոքրիկ երազանքներով ու մեծ սրտով: Ու երբ քո փոքրիկ երազանքները անդրադառնում են քո մեծ սրտում, իրենք էլ են դառնում մեծ-մեծ: Մեծ, ինչպես Ալեքսի սպիտակ երազը:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Այնքան էլ շատ չեն այնպիսի երազանքները, որոնք կատարվում են այսպես`



> հերիք էր, որ որևէ մեկի ասեի դրա մասին, և կարճ ժամանակ անց կարող էր իրականություն դառնալ:


կամ էլ այսպես`




> ... խոստովանում եմ, _խելոք նստած էի տեղս_, երբ հանկարծ երազանքս բռնեց ու իրականություն դարձավ:





> Հիմա շարունակում եմ հրճվել. ոչ ոք չգիտի այդ երազանքիս մասին:


Պետք չէ այդքան ինքնավստահ լինել: :Cool:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք չէ այդքան ինքնավստահ լինել:


Մենակ չասես, թե էդ մեկն էլ գիտես  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 37 վայրկյան անց



> Դու միշտ էլ փոքրիկ հրաշք ես եղել քո փոքրիկ երազանքներով ու մեծ սրտով: Ու երբ քո փոքրիկ երազանքները անդրադառնում են քո մեծ սրտում, իրենք էլ են դառնում մեծ-մեծ: Մեծ, ինչպես Ալեքսի սպիտակ երազը:


SOF, ծնունդդ ամսի 23-ին էր, չէ՞: Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Մենակ չասես, թե էդ մեկն էլ գիտես


Չասեց:

----------


## Rhayader

Շնորհակալ եմ, ջան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ իմացա, որ հոգեբույժը եկել է, մոռացա, որ մի քանի վայրկյան առաջ սոված էի, քունս տանում էր, ոտքի վրա չէի կարողանում կանգնել, և ռենտգենոլոգին չէի կարողանում լսել, անհամբերությամբ սպասում էի դասամիջոցին: Գլխավոր բժիշկը նրան կանչեց, և դա շատ հարմար առիթ էր մեր լսարան վազելու, մի բաժակ սև սուրճ խմելու և երեկ գնածս շոկոլադե պանրիկներն ուտելու համար: Բայց այդ նույն պահին դասախոսն ազդարարում է, որ հոգեբույժը եկել է:

Մարիան հոգոց է հանում. նախապես մենք երկուսով էինք որոշել հոգեբույժի հետ հանդիպել: Ավելին՝ արդեն երկու օր էր, ինչ գնում էինք հոգեբուժական բաժանմունք հիվանդ տեսնելու հույսով, սակայն այդպես էլ չէր հաջողվում: Հույսներս հոգեբույժն էր:

Պարզվում է՝ մյուսներն էլ դժգոհելու տեղ ունէին, որովհետև դասախոսն այդ պահին մոռանում է, որ այդ ոլորտով հետաքրքրվողը ես էի, Մարիան էլ դեմ չէր լինի հոգեկան հիվանդներ տեսնելուն, բայց մյուսների հեչ պետքն էլ չէր, ավելին՝ սոված էին:

Հոգեբույժը հետաքրքրվեց, թե ով էր հանդիպման նախաձեռնողը: Մինչ ամաչելով կհայտնեի, որ ես եմ, դասախոսն արդեն մատնացույց էր արել ինձ վրա: Հոգեբույժը հարցրեց, թե ինչ էր ինձ հետաքրքրում: Պատասխանեցի, որ ուզում եմ հիվանդներ տեսնել: Բայց հաջորդ վայրկյանին հասկացա, որ դա չի լինելու: Այնուամենայնիվ, լավ էր հոգեբույժի հետ զրույցը. չձանձրացա:

Իսկ երբ արդեն դուրս էինք գալիս, խմբեցիներս ինձ նախատում էին, որ անընդհատ հարցեր էի տալիս, որ դրա պատճառով իրենց սովածությունն ավելի ու ավելի էր ձգվում: Հասկացա՞ն արդյոք, թե ինչքան եմ լարվում, երբ դասի վերջին պահերին հարցերի տեղատարափի պատճառով չեն թողնում տուն գնանք: Իսկ այստեղ գոնե մենակ էի. Արմենն ու Կորյունն ավելի շուտ էին տվել հարցերը, քաշվել մի կողմ:

Հոգեբույժը գիտեր, որ շիզոֆրենիայի կլինիկան կախված է մշակույթից: Իսկ ինձ նոր տեղ հասավ. արժե դրա մասին մտածել:

Նրա ձայնը, խոսելու տոնն ահավոր ծանոթ էին: Մտածեցի՝ իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումն է, մտքերս չեն հեռանում երկրորդ կուրսից: Ստուգելու համար դիմեցի ընկերուհուս.
- Մա՛ր, նկատեցի՞ր՝ ում նման էր խոսում:
- Հա՜… Գայանե Ակոպովնայի: Մի պահ մտածեցի՝ բարեկան կլինեն:
- Կարծեմ բեջի վրա «Գայանե» էր գրված:
Մի քանի վայրկյան անց Տաթևը.
- Ի՜նչ ծանոթ էր նրա խոսելաձևը, բայց չեմ կարողանում հիշել՝ ում էր նման: 
Իսկ ես առանց վարանելու հիշեցնում եմ:
Երեք ժամ անց նույնը պատմում ենք Ժաննային:
- Նրանք բոլորն իրար նման են խոսում,- ասում է:
- Բայց մեկը հոգեբան է, մյուսը՝ հոգեբույժ,- առարկում եմ:
- Դե… Մեկ է… Նույն դանդաղ տոնն է:
- Չէ՛,- չեմ համաձայնում,- մեր ու ձեր դասախոսները բոլորովին տարբեր էին:
- Ձերը լավն էր,- ասում է,- մերին ես տենց էլ չսիրեցի:

Ոչ ոք չի կարող պատկերացնել, թե որքան կարևոր ու հաճելի էր այսօրվա կես ժամանոց զրույցը: Ինչու՞ իմ շրջապատում հոգեբույժներ չկան:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Կարծում եմ, նման նպատակով ձեզ հոգեկան հիվանդներ ցույց տալը կլիներ բժշկական էտիկայի խախտում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըստ քեզ, ո՞րն էր նպատակը  :Huh:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կատաղության ներքին պոռթկում: 
Երբ ուզում ես՝ ինչ-որ բան կոտրել, բայց զսպում ես կամ ալարում տեղից շարժվել:
Երբ ուզում ես՝ արտասվել, բայց աչքերդ չոր են մնում, ալարում ես արցունքներդ քամել:
Երբ կենտրոնանում ես երաժշտության վրա, իսկ Ալանիսը երգում է այն մասին, թե աշխարհը փոխելուց առաջ պետք է մեր ներսը նայենք:
Երբ տեսնում ես՝ մեկն օնլայն է, ուզում ես գրել, գիտես, որ ամենալավը նա կատաղությունդ կհանի:
Բայց զսպում ես քեզ, չես ուզում քո նվնվոցներով նրան անհանգստացնել:
Ու հիշում ես, որ վաղուց չես աղոթել: Ծնկի ես գալիս ու նվնվոցներիդ, կատաղությանդ, արցունքներիդ ազատություն տալիս: 
Աստված լսում է քեզ:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Չեմ ուզում մեկնաբանել, բայց հուսով եմ չես նեղանա, եթե ասեմ, որ քո գրառումներից լավագույնն է, որը ես կարդացել եմ: Չգիտեմ, երևի քոփի-փասթ անեմ ու սա էլ համակարգչիս մեջ պահեմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, ինչու՞ պիտի նեղանամ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ Նյուտի վերջին գրածը կարդացի, հիշեցի ծննդյան օրս ստացած փոքրիկ երիցուկը, որը խնամքով դրեցի օրագրիս մեջ ու պահեցի: 

Վերջերս, երբ հրապարակեցի այն թանկագին պատմվածքս, ինձ հետաքրքրեց, թե կոնկրետ որ էջում է երիցուկը: Բացեցի օրագիրս: Առանձնապես հետաքրքիր բան չկար. փոքրիկ թոշնած ծաղիկը հարմարվել էր ծննդյանս օրվա մասին պատմող էջում: Այն ինչ-որ յուրահատուկ բան չէր. պատմվածքիս մի կտորն էր: 

Իսկ հիմա անկեղծորեն ուրախանում եմ, որ իմ հիշողության մեջ երիցուկը վերջին տեղում էր, ավելի ճիշտ՝ այն չի ծառայում իր նպատակին այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նվիրողին ավելի լավ եմ հիշում, քան նվերը: 

Ու մտածում եմ՝ իմ հիշողության մեջ թոշնած մարդիկ չեն լինում: Կան այնպիսիք, որոնց նետել եմ աղբարկղը՝ երբեմն ստիպողաբար, երբեմն էլ հիշողությունս կարգի բերելուց և ավելորդ կտորներից ազատվելիս: 

Պատահում է՝ աղբարկղը բացում եմ: Շան հոտ է գալիս:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր իսկապես եթե էս նախանձն էդքան ատելի չլիներ ինձ համար, հիմա քեզ կնախանձեի  :Smile: 
Ես երիցուկներ օրագրումս չեմ պահում  :Smile:  բայց հիշողությանս մեջ շատ "երիցուկներ" կան, որ թորշնել են: Մեկն էլ կա, որ արդեն փոշով՝ ժամանակի թողած ժոշով ծածկվել է  :Sad:  
Ուզում եմ հիշել, չմոռանալ  :Sad:  բայց մոռացել եմ  :Sad:   Հա , մոռացել եմ, ու լավ եմ արել  :Cray:  հոգնել էի անիրական բաների մասին մտածելուց, հոգնել էի հրաշքի սպասելուց  :Sad:  հարազատ, շատ հարազատ մարդիկ թողնում են, էքում այս աշխարհի երեսին ու գնում, նույնիսկ երազում այցի չեն գալիս  :Sad:  ու դեռ ես պարտավոր եմ միշտ հիշե՞լ  :Sad:  ուֆ...

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, մենք պարտավոր չենք հիշել: Կյանքում կան բաներ, որ պետք ա հիշել: Եթե նախօրոք ես գիտակցում դա, անպայման մի բան անում ես, որ չմոռանաս: Օրինակ ես գրում եմ: Նույնիսկ եթե հետո չկարդամ, մեկ ա, հիշելու եմ, որովհետև գրելով ավելի ուժեղ ա տպավորվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարոտել էի այս առավոտները: Չգիտեմ՝ երբվանից է, բայց 7:30 այլևս լույս չէ: Ավելին՝ ցուրտ է: Իսկ ես վեր եմ կենում մտքիս մեջ նվնվալով. քնել եմ ուզում, էսօր ծանր օր է, ոչինչ, երթուղայինի մեջ կքնեմ, դասամիջոցներին աչքս կկպցնեմ:

Աբովյանից պրծանք: Հիմա էլ քաղաքի մյուս ծայրը՝ Մալաթիա: Երկու շաբաթ էլ այնտեղ, և քաղաքի կամ քաղաքից դուրս հեռավոր անկյուններին այս կիսամյակ հրաժեշտ կտանք: Դրանից հետո համալսարան, առաջին հիվանդանոց, Նորք… Մի խոսքով, լավ տեղերում ենք դասի:

Եվ արդեն աշուն է: Թաց: Իսկ ես տերևներին եմ սպասում: Ընդամենը երկու շաբաթից Նորքից ոտքով կիջնեմ: Կարոտել եմ Նորքն ու աշունը: Երկրորդ կուրսից հետո աշնանն այնտեղ չեմ եղել: Գարնանը, ձմռանը ինչքան ուզես, բայց երբևէ չի հաջողվել հոկտեմբերն այնտեղ վայելել: 

Չգիտեմ՝ քանիսին պետք է տնից դուրս գամ: Վերջին անգամ այն կողմերում մի տարի առաջ եմ եղել: Բայց այն ժամանակ դեռ փողոցները փակ չէին, և ես շատ լավ գիտեի, թե 98-ը որտեղով է անցնում: Մյուս կողմից, ահավոր շատ չեմ ուզում շուտ հասնել:

Կուրսեցիներիս կարոտել եմ: Գնամ:

Չգիտեմ՝ ք

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ, մենք պարտավոր չենք հիշել: Կյանքում կան բաներ, որ պետք ա հիշել: Եթե նախօրոք ես գիտակցում դա, անպայման մի բան անում ես, որ չմոռանաս: Օրինակ ես գրում եմ: Նույնիսկ եթե հետո չկարդամ, մեկ ա, հիշելու եմ, որովհետև գրելով ավելի ուժեղ ա տպավորվում:


Բյուր ջան, ես էլ եմ գրել՝ շատ... Հետո մի օր պատռեցի օրագիրս, մանր մասնիկների բաժանեցի  :Sad:  Էլ չէի դիմանում: Ես ոչինչ չեմ մոռացել, ոչ մի կիսատ խոսք, հայացք, նույնիսկ ակնարկ, բայց տեսողական հիշողությունս նահանջեց... "образ"-ը հարազատիս մոռացա  :Sad:  Ուզում եմ հիշել ոնց էր քայլում, չեմ հիշում  :Xeloq:  Ոնց էր ժպտում կամ ծիծաղում, էլի 0  :Sad:  ժպիտը հիշում եմ, բայց կարծես դանդաղեցրած կադր լինի  :Sad:  Չէ... արձակուրի կարիք ունեմ ...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիմոնով ու մեղրով եռացրած ջուր շատ եմ սիրում, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, միայն հիվանդ ժամանակ եմ խմում: Այսօր այդ օրերից է: Կարծում եմ՝ հենց այդ կախարդական հեղուկը փրկեց, որ վիճակս կտրուկ թեթևացավ (այստեղ սնահավատը կասեր՝ թու՛, թու՛, թու՛): 

Ես դա հայտնաբերել եմ այն ժամանակ, երբ բավական ծանր հիվանդ էի: Մայրս ամեն կես ժամը մեկ լիմոնով ու մեղրով թեյ էր բերում: Զգում էի, որ ինչ-որ բան ավելորդ է և կոկորդս քերում է: Սկսեցի հերթով հանել տարբեր բաղադրիչներ, որ գտնեմ իդեալական բուժիչ հեղուկը: Սկզբում առանց մեղրի փորձեցի (մտածեցի՝ ալերգիա ունեմ): Նույնն էր: Հետո լիմոնը հանեցի, մեղրը թողեցի: Ոչ մի փոփոխություն: Վերջապես, թեյը հանեցի և միանգամից զգացի, թե ինչ հրաշագործ հեղուկ եմ ստացել: Բացի դրանից, շատ համեղ էր, նույնիսկ ավելի, քան թեյը. իսկ մեր ընտանիքը հայտնի է իր թեյասիրությամբ: Օր էր լինում՝ եղբայրս յոթ-ութ բաժակ խմում էր: Ես համեստ էի. առողջ ժամանակ չորսից չէի անցնում:

Ու էդպես սովորեցի մեղրով լիմոնաջուր խմել: Այդ ձմեռ անկողնուն գամված (երբ մնացած բոլորը Նոր Տարի էին նշում) մեկը մյուսից հետևից բաժակներ էի դատարկում ու «Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան» կարդում: Մտածում եմ՝ լավ էր, որ հիվանդ էի. մի շնչով վերջացրի:

Դրանից հետո, երբ ամեն անգամ հիվանդանում եմ ու լիմոնով մեղրաջուր սարքում, «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան» եմ հիշում, ընկերներիցս մեկի ասած՝ Սատանայի ավետարանը: Կուզեի Բեգեմոտի նման կատու ունենալ:

Ընդհանրապես, ինչ բուսակեր դարձա, երկար ժամանակ չհիվանդացա (կարծեմ մեկուկես տարի կլիներ), բայց դրանից հետո տարին երկու-երեք անգամ թեթևակի, ոտքի վրա դիմադրում էի: Մտածում եմ՝ ո՞րն է լավ. Նոր Տարուն կամ դրանից կարճ ժամանակ առաջ երեք-չորս օր անկողնուն գամվելը, թե՞ ոտքի վրա անցկացնելը՝ գլխացավով և աշխատունակության մասնակի կորստով:

Այսօր թերմոսի մեջ տաք ջուր լցրեցի, մեջը լիմոն քամեցի ու երկու գդալ մեղր ավելացրի. հետս դասի եմ տանելու: Ճիշտ է՝ գրեթե լավացել եմ, բայց հիշում եմ, թե երեկ ինչպես էի երազում որևէ տաք բան (նույնիսկ սուրճ) խմելու մասին, բայց մոտակայքում ոչ մի սրճարան, ոչ մի բուֆետ չկար:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Է՛լ, երազիս մեջ քեզ եմ տեսել: Երեխա ունեիր: Նե՜նց սիրուն էր, նե՜նց սիրուն էր: 
- Իսկ ես երազիս մեջ տնից հեռանում էի,- պատասխանեց Էլլան:
Փորձեցի հիշել, թե ովքեր են ինձ քնիս մեջ այցելել:
- Ես էլ… Ես էլ մեր դասախոսներից մեկին եմ տեսել: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու:
Ոչ մի ռեակցիա չկար: 
- Ես շատ խառը երազ եմ տեսել… Մեր խմբից մի քանի հոգի, ընտանիքիս անդամները…- ավելացրեց Մարիան:
- Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու նրան տեսա,- նորից մեջ ընկա:

Ցերեկն անձրև էր գալիս: Գետնային անցումում դասախոսի տված գիրքն էինք պատճենահանում: Շտապում էի: Իմ օրինակն արագ վերցրի ու սլացա դեպի համալսարան: Գետնային անցումից դեռ դուրս չեկած անձրևի առաջացրած իրարանցումը տեսա. մարդիկ փախչում էին, չթրջվեն: Իսկ ես դեպի անձրևն էի գնում. սիրում եմ այն, սիրում եմ աշունը: Եվ երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս գետնային անցումից, երազիս մեջ հայտնված դասախոսիս տեսա, որը նույնպես շտապում էր: Բարևեցի ու անցա: Կարոտել էի:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Վատ է, որ ընկերուհիներդ ոչ մի ռեակցիա չեն տվել քո երազին, այդ դեպքում նրանք միգուցե կհասկանային, որ դու խորհրդի կամ աջակցության կարիք ես ունեցել այն ձեռնարկության հարցում, որը այդ օրերին զբաղեցրել է քո ամբողջ միտքը: Չնայած Էլլայի վիճակը էլ ավելի վատ է, նա կարծես թե ընդհանրապես վախենում է, որ շուտով կլքեն իրեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՜նչ լավ է, որ երազս սխալ ես հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ի՜նչ լավ է, որ երազս սխալ ես հասկացել


Մի կողմից լավ է, որ ես երազդ սխալ եմ հասկացնել, չէ որ այն միայն քեզ համար է նախատեսված: Մյուս կողմից սակայն, ես նկատել եմ, որ քո գրառումներում, դու դասախոսների վերաբերյալ հիմնականում դրական ես արտահայտվում և մեծ հարգանք ունես նրանց նկատմամբ: Իսկ խրատի /наставление/ կարիքը միանգամայն կարող էր քո երազում մարմնավորվել դասախոսի տեսքով և այնպիսի դասախոսի տեսքով, ում նույնիսկ կարոտել էիր, այսինքն մի բանի, որի կարիքը ունես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դրական եմ արտահայտվում այն պարզ պատճառով, որ գրածներս պտտվում են հիմնականում երկու-երեք, իսկ ավելի շատ՝ ընդամենը մեկ դասախոսի շուրջ: Վատերի մասին չեմ գրում. բարեբախտաբար, մեր վատ դասախոսներն այնպիսին չեն, որ ուժեղ հուզական ազդեցություն ունենան: Իսկ երազիս մեջ տեսել եմ նրան այն պարզ պատճառով, որ քնելուց առաջ հիշել էի, որ վաղուց չեմ տեսել նրան  :Wink:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Ես կրկին սիրում եմ քեզ :Love: 



> - Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու նրան տեսա,- նորից մեջ ընկա:


Փաստորեն լավ էլ հասկանում էիր, թե ինչու ես նրան տեսել: :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կրկին սիրում եմ քեզ
> 
> Փաստորեն լավ էլ հասկանում էիր, թե ինչու ես նրան տեսել:


էդ ե՞րբ էիր սկսել չսիրել:

Հասկանալը հասկանում էի, չէի հասկանում, թե ինչու էի հանկարծ հիշել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Շա՜տ լավ ես գրում, Բյուր: Գժվելու բան է… :Smile: 

Հգ Օֆֆտոպ չհամարեք. 
ես էլ մեկ-մեկ քեզ չեմ սիրում, երբ մտնում ես «պոլիտիկա»… :Tongue: 
 :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> էդ ե՞րբ էիր սկսել չսիրել:


Ես քեզ չէի՞  ասել, որ գրառումիցդ գրառում եմ քեզ սիրում:  :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ի՜նչ լավ է, որ երազս սխալ ես հասկացել


Իսկ ես Ֆրեյդով  եմ փորձում մեկնաբանել)))

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես քեզ չէի՞ ասել, որ գրառումիցդ գրառում եմ քեզ սիրում:


Չէ՛, չէիր ասել:




> Իսկ ես Ֆրեյդով եմ փորձում մեկնաբանել)))


Իզուր. երազի մասին մանրամասներ չկան  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Կարծում ես, ես բավականաչափ այլասերված ֆանտազիա չունե՞մ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի գիտեմ, թե ինչու էին երազիս իրադարձությունները տատիկիս տանը տեղի ունենում. ընդհանրապես, հաճախ է այն դառնում գործողությունների հիմնական վայր՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են մասնակիցները: Զարմանալի չէր, որ պահարանի մեջ Սաթենիկի բազմաթիվ նկարներ գտա: Չեմ ցնցվում, որ իմը փնտրեցի, բայց չկար: Շատ լավ հասկացա, թե երազիս մեջ ինչ գործ ուներ Խաչիկը: Պարզ էր նույնիսկ, թե ինչու անունս չէր հիշում: Ինչ-որ կերպ բացատրելի է, թե ինչու այն իմանալու համար ոչ թե ինձ դիմեց, այլ դասախոսիս: Բայց ի՞նչ էր անում այնտեղ վերջինս: Ավելին՝ ինչու՞ էր «Ազատություն» լսում: Երազիս հետ կապված մի քանի այլ մանրամասներ էլի մի կերպ բացատրում եմ, բայց այս անգամ իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու: Իհարկե, դա մի կողմից ժամանակի հարց է, և այնքան ուղեղիս մեջ կպտտվի, մինչև պատասխանը գտնեմ, բայց մյուս կողմից… Անուշ երազ էր, չէի ուզի արթնանալ:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում ես, ես բավականաչափ այլասերված ֆանտազիա չունե՞մ


Չեմ էլ կասկածում  :Wink:  Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում 99%-ով ֆանտազիադ հեռու է իրականությունից  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

)))
ICQ Կմտնե՞ս, ջան:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Չէ՛, չէիր ասել:


Լավ, դեռ կասեմ:  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կատուները սիրում են աղբամաններում «քուջուջ» անել: Հիշում եմ՝ տարիներ առաջ, երբ հայրս եկել էր ինձ ու եղբորս նկարչությունից տուն տանելու, բակում՝ աղբամանի մոտ, արևի տակ ծուլորեն չորացող երեք-չորս կատու տեսանք:
- Էս ի՜նչ շատ կատուներ են,- նկատեց հայրս:
Նրա ձայնից ահաբեկված՝ այդ երեք-չորսը փախան, իսկ նրանց հետևից մոտ 10-15 կատու աղբամանից դուրս թռավ ու հետևեց մյուսներին:

Այսօրվա կատուն էլ էր աղբամանի մեջ: Ես Մալաթիայից համալսարան էի գնում: Առաջին ռեակցիաս՝ վա՜յ, նա իր սիրած վայրում է: Բայց նրա դեմքը ջնջխված էր, և ես հասկացա. սատկած է: Սարսուռ անցավ մարմնովս: Երբ կենդանի էր, երևի նույն աղբամանում «քուջուջ» էր անում, իսկ հիմա այն դարձել է գերեզման: Սատկած կատուն ընդամենը աղբ էր:

*****
Ճանապարհին ДДТ-ի "Осень" երգն էր հնչում ռադիոյով: Արդեն հոկտեմբեր է: Իսկ ես հիշեցի այն աշունն ու այն հոկտեմբերը… Արցունքների մեջ թաթախված աչքերով լուսանկարուն էի Նորքի աշունը: Բայց նկարների վրա արցունք չկա, միայն տրամադրություն է:

Իսկ համալսարանում Տաթևին տեսա: Նա անուղղակիորեն կապ ունի ա՛յն աշնան հետ… Չէ՛, ոչ մի կապ չունի: Միայն երևի լսել է պատմությունը, դրա համար է այդքան ջերմ բարևում ինձ: Կամ էլ չի լսել, պարզապես չի զլանում: 

Կոկա-կոլա հազվադեպ եմ խմում: Գնեցի կես լիտրանոցը: Հիշեցի. այդ նույն աշնանն 8-րդ լսարան կոլայի շշով էի մտնում: 

Տարօրինակ լարվածություն: Վաղը հարցում ունեմ, չեմ կարողանում պարապել: Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ թեթևանամ: Գրելը չփրկեց:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Դուրս գալ ակումբից:
Անջատել համակարգիչը:
Պառկել անկողնուն:
Անջատել լույսը:
Միացնել ДДТ-ի "Осень "-ը:
Ամենայն *մանրամասնությամբ* վերհիշել այն աշունն ու այն հոկտեմբերը...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դրա համար էսքան շատ գործողություններ պետք չեն: Ես այն աշունն անգիր գիտեմ՝ ամսաթվերով, շաբաթվա օրերով ու ժամերով: Բոլոր մանրամասնություններով գիտեմ՝ սկսած նրանից, թե ինչի մասին էի մտածում, երբ խալաթով լաբորատոր մասնաշենքից իջա դեպի անատոմիկ, ու այնքան էի շտապում, որ չնկատեցի, թե ինչպես խալաթս կպավ (հիշում եմ՝ որ) լապտերի սյունից դուրս ցցված մետաղյա ձողին ու պատռվեց (կարկատած է հիմա), վերջացրած արդեն ձմռանը ստուգարքը ստանալիս գրված յուրաքանչյուր տառով:

----------


## Dayana

> Դուրս գալ ակումբից:
> Անջատել համակարգիչը:
> Պառկել անկողնուն:
> Անջատել լույսը:
> Միացնել ДДТ-ի "Осень "-ը:
> Ամենայն *մանրամասնությամբ* վերհիշել այն աշունն ու այն հոկտեմբերը...


Ես տենց չէի անի  :Sad:  Նախ աշուն չէր, Հուլիսի 27-ն էր: ԴԴՏ չէի լսում, ինչ-որ ժամանակի վերջին ճիչ հիմարություն էր : Հեռուստացույնցն էլ ոռնում էր  :Sad:  դրա համար էլ զզվում եմ հեռուստացույցից  :Sad:  Ժամանակին էդ վատ լուր բերողներին կախում էին, իսկ էս հիմարը դեռ առոք-փառոք իր տեղում բազմած է  :Sad:  Իսկ երեկոյան չղջիկ էր տուն մտել  :Sad:  իսկ ես չէի կարողանում քնել, քանի որ մեր տանը չէի  :Sad:  Լույսերն էլ անջատել էին  :Sad:  Տանը միայն ես էի ու Անահիտը  :Sad:   ես լացեցի ...  :Sad:  
Բյուր,  չհիշես ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, էդ լավ աշուն էր… Ճիշտ է՝ շատ եմ տանջվել, բայց դա ինձ կազմավորեց, մարդ դարձրեց: Ու հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, թեև էն ժամանակվա արածներիս արդյունքում շատ բան կորցրի, բայց եթե նորից այդ ամենի միջով անցնելու շանս ունենայի, կետ առ կետ նույն կերպ կվարվեի: Դա՛յ, էդ իմ կյանքի լավագույն աշունն էր: Մարդ միշտ չի 18 տարեկան լինում:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ, էդ լավ աշուն էր… Ճիշտ է՝ շատ եմ տանջվել, բայց դա ինձ կազմավորեց, մարդ դարձրեց: Ու հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, թեև էն ժամանակվա արածներիս արդյունքում շատ բան կորցրի, բայց եթե նորից այդ ամենի միջով անցնելու շանս ունենայի, կետ առ կետ նույն կերպ կվարվեի: Դա՛յ, էդ իմ կյանքի լավագույն աշունն էր: Մարդ միշտ չի 18 տարեկան լինում:


Ես չեմ հիշում 18 տարեկանս  :Sad:  19-ս էլ, 20-ս էլ  :Sad:  մենակ հիշում եմ, որ 13-ից սկսած ինձ 15  էի համարում  :Blush:  ուզում էի մեծ լինել  :Smile:  Մի օր դառա 16  :Sad:  Հուլիսի 27-ին: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ այդ նույն օրը մահացել է պապիկս, ու հայրս էլ մեծացել  :Sad:  ու էդ 16-ում սենց մնացել եմ  :Sad:  հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց ասել դա, բայց բառացի ռուսերենից թարգմանած ` "Լռվել եմ էդ տարիքում"  :Sad:  Բայց դու չես մոռանա էս աշունը, համոզված եմ  :Smile:  Ու ճիշտ ես անում  :Smile:  Եթե էլի կարողանայիր ապրել, նույն կերպ կապրեիր, համոզված եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Դրա համար էսքան շատ գործողություններ պետք չեն: Ես այն աշունն անգիր գիտեմ՝ ամսաթվերով, շաբաթվա օրերով ու ժամերով: Բոլոր մանրամասնություններով գիտեմ՝ սկսած նրանից, թե ինչի մասին էի մտածում, երբ խալաթով լաբորատոր մասնաշենքից իջա դեպի անատոմիկ, ու այնքան էի շտապում, որ չնկատեցի, թե ինչպես խալաթս կպավ (հիշում եմ՝ որ) լապտերի սյունից դուրս ցցված մետաղյա ձողին ու պատռվեց (կարկատած է հիմա), վերջացրած արդեն ձմռանը ստուգարքը ստանալիս գրված յուրաքանչյուր տառով:


Հենց այդ է, որ կա: Դու չափազանց շատ բան ես պահում հիշողությանդ մեջ դու դրա համար էլ չես կարողանում թևթանալ: Գուցե՞ հարկավոր է որոշ բաներ պարզապես դուրս նետել: Ես կառաջարկեի սյունից դուրս ցցված մետաղյա ձողը, սակայն դու կարող ես ավելի ծանր մի բան դուրս նետել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավելորդ բաները, որոնք էդ աշունից շատ հետո են տեղի ունեցել, դեն եմ նետել, բայց սա չեմ ուզում. պետք չէ: Եթե դեն նետեմ, պիտի ինքս ինձնից հրաժարվեմ: Իսկ դա ամենավատ բանն է: Ուղղակի երևի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչ է ընդհանրապես, դրա համար էլ այդպես ես ասում: Ով էլ լիներ, չէր ուզենա հրաժարվել այդ հիշողությունից: Բայց մյուս կողմից, պիտի շա՜տ ցնդած լինես, որ նման բան ունենաս քո արխիվներում:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Եթե աշունը շատ սիրելով` այն ամուր սեղմես կրծքիդ, ապա գարունը ներս սողոսկելու հնար չի գտնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ դրանք իրար չեն խանգարում: Ես աշնանն եմ ծնվել, չեմ կարող աշունը չսիրել:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իսկ դրանք իրար չեն խանգարում: Ես աշնանն եմ ծնվել, չեմ կարող աշունը չսիրել:


_Ես էլ եմ աշնանը ծնվել, բայց առաջ տանել չէի կարողանում աշունը…  
չնայած հիմա էլ մենակ նոյեմբերն եմ սիրում…_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չէի ուզում Վանաձոր գնալ. երկար ճանապարհ, լիքը կիսատ թողած գործեր, որոնք պետք է շաբաթ-կիրակի ավարտին հասցնեի, առավոտյան շուտ արթնանալ: Իսկ քնիս պակասը չլրացնելու արդյունքը կլիներ այն, որ հաջորդ ամբողջ շաբաթս կփչանար: Բայց ես գտա լուծումը. որոշեցի գնալ ու նույն օրը վերադառնալ: Մարիայի տատիկն ու մայրն էին Կապանից գալու: Դրա համար նա էլ ցանկացավ գիշերը չմնալ:

Մեր խմբի աղջիկներով էինք՝ բոլորս, բացի Աննայից ու Նազոյից: Առաջինի չգալու պատճառը լավ չհասկացանք: Իհարկե, նորություն չէ, որ Համեստի նախատիպին էսպես թե էնպես տնեցիները թույլ չէին տալու մասնակցել զվարճանքին, բայց այս անգամ, ի զարմանս բոլորի, հայտարարել էր, որ գալու է: Եվ միայն վերջին պահին հայտնեց, որ պետք է առանց նրա գնանք: Դե Նազոն էլ աշխատանքից հետո հոգնած էր, որ անկեղծ լինենք, հավես էլ չուներ:

Մի խոսքով, երբ հինգ աղջիկներով հասանք Վանաձոր, Տաթևը մեքենայով եկավ մեզ դիմավորելու: Բոլորս ուրախ ծիծաղեցինք, երբ տեսանք նրան՝ սպիտակ գլխարկով ղեկի մոտ նստած: Մի կերպ տեղավորեցինք, գնացինք տուն:

Չեմ ուզում մանրամասնել, թե ինչպես կարաոկեով զվարճացանք, թե ինչքան համեղ սեղան էին պատրաստել, թե ինչքան տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ զրուցեցինք ու թե ինչպես էին քաղաքի տղաներն ապշած մեզ նայում, երբ փողոցներում մեքենայով պտույտներ էինք անում և երբ մեզ միացել էր նաև Ջեննին. մի մեքենա լիքը աղջիկներ, ավելին՝ վարորդն էլ է աղջիկ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, Վանաձորն էլ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: 

Խմբիս աղջիկների հետ շատ հաճելի էր: Այս տարի մի տեսակ շատ ենք մտերմացել: Երևի վերջն է, փորձում ենք այս ամիսներից քաղել ամեն ինչ: Անգամ մտածեցի բոլորին մեր տուն հրավիրելու մասին, բայց մյուս կողմից… Այն աշնանը կայացրած որոշումս: Պե՞տք է դրան հավատարիմ մնալ, թե՞ մոռանալ: Չէ՞ որ այսօր ես շատ եմ սիրում նրանց: Բայց մյուս կողմից… Ամեն վայրկյան առաջս են գալիս պայուսակիս նախշերը, Նորքի հոգեբուժարանի ճանապարհը, արցունքներս, լուսանկարները:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր ...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛յ, մեջդ մի պահիր, ասա: Ի՞նչ էիր ուզում ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրում եմ առավոտյան շուտ արթնանալ, երբ երկինքը դեռ սև է, և միայն ժամացույցն է հուշում, որ ընդամենը քսան րոպեից խավարը կպատռվի, և երկնքում կհայտնվեն առաջին մուգ մանուշակագույն ամպիկները: Աչքերս բացում եմ զարթուցչի ձայնից և առաջին վայրկյաններին փորձում հասկանալ, թե ինչու է այն զնգում: 

Սիրում եմ զգալ, թե ինչպես է քաղաքն արթնանում… Սկզբում թռչունները, հետո մեքենաներն են ակտիվանում, իսկ երբ մարդկանց ձայներ էլ են լսվում, արդեն դուրս գալու ժամանակն է լինում: Եվ ամեն անգամ դուռը բացելիս հառաչում եմ. արդեն աշուն է, լուսաբացն ուշանում է:

Իսկ երբ մնացել էր միայն հետիոտնի ճանապարհը, ես խորը շունչ քաշեցի. աշունը հաստատ այնտեղ էր: Ծառից դեղին տերևներ պոկեցի, իսկ ռադիոյով Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը երգում էր. «Դա գուցե աշնան կատակն էր…»:

Փորձում էի հիշել, թե ցածր կուրսերում երբ եմ համալսարանից ոտքով տուն եկել: Փորձում էի, բայց չհաջողվեց, մինչև այսօր չտեսա աշունը, չմտաբերեցի այն ուրբաթները, երբ ոտքերս տերևների մեջ խշշացնելով տուն էի գալիս, երբեմն՝ արցունքն աչքերիս:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր զգացել ես ինչ դրական օագիր ունես ?  :Smile:  Զզվելի երկուշաբթիներիս երկրորդ "տաք" մասը քո օրագիրն է, առաջինը Սոնան  :Smile:  Ես վերջին անգամ մի կարգին տերևներ եմ խշխշացրել 10-րդ դասարանում, դրանից հետո տերևների կողքով շատ զգույշ եմ անցնում, չգիտեմ էլ ինչի, մտածում եմ իրավունք չունեմ տրորել դրանք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր շատ դրական օր էր, դրանից ա  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալ եմ, Դա՛յ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այսօր, երբ կանգառում ցրտից կծկված 110 համարի երթուղայինին էի սպասում, հանկարծ մեր դասարանի Գոհարին հիշեցի: Փորձեցի մտաբերել, թե երբ էր եկել մեր դասարան. ութու՞մ, թե՞ իննում: Չստացվեց: Երբ տուն եկա, ալբոմներս քանդեցի, դասարանիս լուսանկարները գտա: Ոչ մեկում Գոհարը չկար, բայց ես հիշեցի. մեր դասարանը փոփոխությունների ենթարկվել է միայն ութից հետո: 

Ես երազում էի, որ նոր աղջիկ գա մեզ մոտ: Ուղղակի շատ մենակ էի, մտերիմ ընկերուհի չունեի: Հա՛, Գայանեի, Ռուզանի ու Վերայի հետ ավելի շատ էի շփվում, քան մյուսների, անգամ ավարտական քննություններից մի քանիսն իրար հետ ենք պարապել, բայց, միևնույն է, նրանք եռյակ էին, իսկ ես ասես կողքից խցկվող լինեի:

Եվ երբ հայտնեցին, որ մեր դասարան նոր աղջիկ է գալու, շատ ուրախացա… Եվ դա Գոհարն էր՝ չխոսկան, չսովորող: Ավելի շատ Հերիքնազին էր հիշեցնում, որի հետ ոչ ոք չէր ուզում շփվել, ես նույնպես: Գոհարը շատ էր դասերից բացակայում: Ասում էին՝ ճնշման տատանումներ ունի: Ուսուցիչները հաճախ էին գոռգոռում, զայրանում, ասում, թե էնքան որ պատճառ է փնտրում, որ դասի չգա: 

Մի անգամ էլ պատուհանի մոտ կանգնած մեր աղջիկները մեկը մյուսի մարմնամասերն էին քննարկում: Գոհարն էլ էր այնտեղ: Ասաց, որ սիրուն աչքեր ունեմ: Իսկ ես քիչ մնաց՝ հուզվեի, արտասվեի. որևէ հաճոյախոսություն մեր դասարանում դեռ չէի լսել:

Գարնանը Գոհարն ավելի երկար ժամանակով կորավ: Կարծեմ մայրը եկավ, գործերը վերցրեց դպրոցից: Նրա հարևանությամբ ապրող համադասարանցիներս ասում էին, թե Գոհարը ծանր հիվանդ է՝ արյան ռակ ունի, իսկ նրա մայրն աղջկան դպրոցից հանել էր՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ Գոհարի առողջությունն ուսումից կարևոր է:

Մի անգամ էլ լսեցի, որ նա ինչ-որ բժշկական ուսումնարանում է սովորում: Հետո էլ ոչինչ չիմացա նրա մասին: Բայց դա զարմանալի չէ. անգամ ինձ հետ մի քանի տարի սովորած համադասարանցիներիցս շատերից նորություն չունեմ:

Եվ հիմա Գոհարն ուր էլ լինի, հուսով եմ՝ ողջ-առողջ է, վայելում է կյանքը:

----------

Ingrid (23.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկրորդ կուրսից սկսած շատ եմ հետաքրքրվում էվթանազիայով: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ այդ տերմինն առաջին անգամ լսելուց սկսած մինչև այսօր կարծիքս ընդհանրապես չի փոխվել: Պարզապես կարդում եմ, սեմինարներ լսում, որ կարողանամ բանավիճել, ծանրակշիռ փաստարկներ ունենալ:

Սակայն գլխումս կուտակած բոլոր նյութերը մի լուրջ թերություն ունեին. դրանք քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից էին: Հիմա հավատացյալները կասեն, թե ինչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ, իսկ ես կասեմ՝ կարծիք ձևավորելու տեսանկյունից ոչ մի, բայց անհավատի հետ բանավիճելիս չես կարող Աստվածաշունչը վկայակոչել, չես կարող ասել, որ Աստված է որոշում մարդու կյանքի սկիզբն ու վերջը: 

Ամսի 24-ի կոնֆերանսին պատրաստվելու համար որոշեցի էվթանազիայի մասին կարդալ նաև ոչ քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից, փորձել հասկանալ, թե ինչ են կարծում մյուսները: Իհարկե, ես ելույթի ժամանակ կտրականապես դեմ եմ խոսելու, սակայն չեմ ուզում չափից դուրս էմոցիոնալ լինել կամ հիմնավորումներս Աստվածաշնչից բերել. կասեն՝ դու էլ, քո գիրքն էլ. չենք հավատում: 

Երկու գիրք բացեցի: Մեկը ռուսերեն էր, կոչվում էր «Կլինիկական հոգեբանություն»: Մյուսն անգլերեն էր, նախատեսված էր բուժքույրերի համար՝ որպես հոգեբուժական օգնության ձեռնարկ: Ծանոթացա մահվան հոգեբանությանը, դրա փուլերին, թե ինչպես պետք է իրենց պահեն բուժքույրն ու բժիշկը: Զարմանքս ահռելի էր, երբ նկատեցի, որ ոչ մի փուլում նշված չէր, որ հիվանդը էվթանազիա է պահանջում: Ավելին՝ կոնկրետ «դեպրեսիա» կոչվող փուլում հիվանդի հարազատներն են երազում տառապողի մահվան մասին… Հետևաբար, իրականում ո՞վ է ուզում էվթանազիա: Նկատեցի նաև, որ հիվանդի մոտ կրոնական մտքեր են առաջանում, աղոթելու, ներված լինելու ցանկություն: Անհավատներն ի՞նչ կասեն սրա մասին… Դե արի ու Աստվածաշունչը մի վկայակոչիր…

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր, մի քանի տարի անց ինձ կհիշե՞ս   :Blush: 

Հ.Գ. Հաջողություն կոնֆերանսիդ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չհասկացա, իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի մոռանամ:

Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  Էդ օրը յուրահատուկ օր ա լինելու: Պիտի ելույթս փայլուն լինի՝ թեկուզ մեջտեղից ճղվեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նորից ուրբաթ, նորից աշուն: Եվ ես համալսարանից տուն եմ գնում: Կարծես ամեն ինչ նույնն է: Բայց չէ, փողոցը քանդած է, և աշնան գեղեցիկ պատկերին փոխարինելու են գալիս կեղտն ու փոշին: Մի քանի քայլ էլ եմ անում, և շինարարությունը հետևում է մնում: Իսկ առջևում միայն ու միայն աշունն է: Տարիներ են անցել, բայց պատկերը չի փոխվել. նույն չորացած տերևներն են մայթի վրա ու փողոցի եզրերին: Ընդամենը տասը րոպեից տանը կլինեմ, բայց պայուսակս ծանր է, հոգնած եմ: Շաբաթվա վերջ է, և աշխատանքային օրերի ողջ ծանրությունն արդեն զգում եմ: Այսօրվա և վաղուցվա ուրբաթների միջև մի տարբերություն կա միայն. վերադառնում եմ ինձնից գոհ, առանց հերթական հարվածը ստանալու, առանց վիրավորվելու և մտքիս մեջ ասում եմ. «Լավ շաբաթ էր»:

Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ այսքան տարի անց, երբ մոտ ենք վերջակետին ամեն ինչ հարթվելու է, մոռացվելու… Այն աստիճանի, որ ես նույնիսկ նրանց մեր տուն հրավիրելու ցանկություն ունեցա: 

Իսկ տանն արդեն կարող եմ հանգիստ շունչ քաշել: Ճիշտ է՝ անելիքներս շատ են շաբաթ-կիրակի, բայց նույնը չէ, ինչ մյուս օրերին, երբ անգամ հաց ուտելու ժամանակ չէի ունենում: Սիրում եմ, երբ կյանքս այդպես է անցնում:

Առավոտյան հայելու դիմաց մազերս հյուսում էի: Բարակել էին: Ե՞րբ են հասցրել մազերս թափվել: Նույն պահին հիշեցի Անահիտին. երբ վերջին անգամ տեսա նրան, երկու հյուսերը բարակ թելերի էին նման: Ես այն ժամանակ ոչինչ, բացարձակապես ոչինչ չէի հասկանում: Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ նրանց տուն նորից կգամ 40 օր անց… արդեն հրաժեշտ տալու: Անահիտի սև մազերը, նիհարած, հյուծված մարմինն ու սրված դիմագծերը…

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լեզու սովորելը նման է թափթփված թղթեր կուտակելուն: Հետո, երբ ինչ-որ բանի հասնում ես, գտնում ես լեզվի կոնկրետ օգտագործման ձևը, թղթերդ սիրուն դասավորում ես դարակների մեջ, որ պետք եղած ժամանակ օգտագործես: Եվ սիրուն դասավորված լեզուները երբեք չես խառնում, մեկը մյուսի տեղը չես բանացնում: Իսկ թափթփված լեզուներն իրար խառնում են:

Ես իմ ուղեղում հայերենի սիրուն դարակ ունեմ: Վրան մեծ-մեծ տառերով գրված է «Հայերեն»: Ամենամեծն է, ամենահասանելին, ամենակիրառելին: Բացում եմ այն, երբ խոսում եմ իմ երկրում (նույնիսկ օտարների հետ Հայաստանում չեմ կարողանում ուրիշ լեզվով խոսել), երբ գրում եմ, երբ կարդում եմ համապատասխան գրքեր, երբ աղոթում եմ: 

Մի ուրիշ լավ դարակ էլ ունեմ: Այնտեղ անգլերենն է: Ճիշտ հայերենի կողքն է, բայց բացում եմ միայն կարդալիս, մեկ-մեկ գրելիս, օտար երկրներում օտարերկրացիների հետ խոսելիս: Բայց մեկ-մեկ էլ քամին խփում է, հայերենի դարակը փակվում է, և ես սկսում եմ մտքիս մեջ անգլերեն արտահայտությունները բառացի թարգմանել, ու խոսքս ոչ ոք չի հասկանում: 

Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, նույնիսկ ռուսերենի դարակ ունեմ: Հա՛, փոքրիկ է շատ, բայց կոկիկ է, հավաքված: Խառը թղթեր չկան: Օգտագործում եմ դաս սովորելիս, մեկ-մեկ որոշ ուրիշ բաներ կարդալիս, իսկ խոսելիս մի կերպ եմ բացում:

Լատիներենի դարակս շատ ավելի փոքր է: Բացվում է մյուս լեզուներին զուգահեռ, որ կարողանամ արանքներում լատիներեն տերմիններ կամ արտահայտություններ մտցնել:

Չեխերենի դարակս կոտրել եմ, պարունակությունը ցրիվ տվել: Դրա համար մեկ-մեկ որոշ բաներ ռուսերենի դարակից եմ հանում: Իսկ պարսկերենի դարակս կորցրել եմ:

Իսկ ֆրանսերենի և իսպաներենի դարակներ դեռ չունեմ: Թղթերս խառնվել են իրար: Երբ իսպաներենի դասերին որևէ բան եմ ուզում ասել, մեկ էլ ֆրանսերեն բառերն են ներխուժում, ու շիլաշփոթ է դառնում: Բայց մեր խմբում կան մարդիկ, որոնք դեռ անգլերենը չեն դասավորել: Ասում են՝ զրոյից նոր լեզու սկսելն ավելի հեշտ է, քան անգլերենը լավացնելը, իսկ ես համաձայն չեմ: Ինչքան լավ լեզուներդ դասավորված լինեն դարակներում, այնքան հեշտ նորը կսկսես: Իսկ ես չգիտեմ՝ ֆրանսերենի հետ ինչ անեմ:

----------

Ingrid (18.03.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իզուր ես փորձում ինքդ քեզ համոզել, թե նրանցից մեկն ես: Ինքնախաբեություն: Զուր ես հավատում, որ որոշները գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ուզում են քեզ տեսնել: Կեղծ խոսքեր: Եվ եթե անգամ այդպես չէ, ինչ-որ վախ կա նրանց ներսում. չեն ուզում անունդ բարձրաձայնել, չեն ուզում համարդ հավաքել ու կեսբերան ասել, որ կարոտել են: 

Զզվել ես: Ուզում ես թքել ամեն ինչի համար, հեռանալ. միևնույն է, ժամանակ շատ չունես: Մյուս կողմից, ուզում ես վրեժ լուծել: Ուզում ես մնալ, որ ազդես նրանց ներվերի վրա, որ զղջան, որ քեզ ատում են, բայց չկարողանան սիրել, որ նեղվեն քո ներկայությունից, որովհետև կարող ես ցանկացած պահի պոռթկալ: Եվ դու այդպիսին ես դարձել, որովհետև օտարացել էիր, իսկ օտարացել էիր, որովհետև պոռթկում էիր, պոռթկում էիր, որովհետև քեզ մոռանում էին:

Իզուր ես մնում: Գլուխդ առ ու փախիր: Այստեղ քեզ չեն սիրում: Գոնե շատերը, մեծ մասը: Իսկ սիրողներն էլ ոչ միշտ են ուզում քեզ տեսնել: Իսկ տեսնելիս էլ ուզում են, որ դու դու չլինես:  

Իսկ դու ուզում էիր ծննդյանդ օրը նրանց հետ անցկացնել: Դեռ ցանկություն ունե՞ս: Ուզու՞մ ես նստել, ժամերով սպասել, և ոչ ոք չգա: Ուզու՞մ ես ծննդյանդ օրով գլուխդ դնել սեղանին և դեմքդ արցունքներով հեղեղել, որովհետև ոչ ոք չհիշեց, իսկ հիշողն էլ չուզեց գալ: Չէ՛, հաստատ չես ուզի: Այդ օրը կոնֆերանսից կգաս, երեկոն սովորական օրերի պես կանցնի: Շոկմանժե կսարքես, որ հաջորդ օրն ընկերուհիներիդ հետ ուտես:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013), Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, եթե մարդիկ ինձ չուզենային տեսնել իրենց շրջապատում, ես հաստատ դրանից աղմուկ չէի բարձրացնի, որովհետև կհասկանայի՝ պատճառը ես եմ։ Ու աղմուկից հետո ինձ հաստատ ոչ ոք ավել չէր սիրի...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իզուր ես փորձում ինքդ քեզ համոզել, թե նրանցից մեկն ես: Ինքնախաբեություն: Զուր ես հավատում, որ որոշները գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ուզում են քեզ տեսնել: Կեղծ խոսքեր: Եվ եթե անգամ այդպես չէ, ինչ-որ վախ կա նրանց ներսում. չեն ուզում անունդ բարձրաձայնել, չեն ուզում համարդ հավաքել ու կեսբերան ասել, որ կարոտել են: 
> 
> Զզվել ես: Ուզում ես թքել ամեն ինչի համար, հեռանալ. միևնույն է, ժամանակ շատ չունես: Մյուս կողմից, ուզում ես վրեժ լուծել: Ուզում ես մնալ, որ ազդես նրանց ներվերի վրա, որ զղջան, որ քեզ ատում են, բայց չկարողանան սիրել, որ նեղվեն քո ներկայությունից, որովհետև կարող ես ցանկացած պահի պոռթկալ: Եվ դու այդպիսին ես դարձել, որովհետև օտարացել էիր, իսկ օտարացել էիր, որովհետև պոռթկում էիր, պոռթկում էիր, որովհետև քեզ մոռանում էին:
> 
> Իզուր ես մնում: Գլուխդ առ ու փախիր: Այստեղ քեզ չեն սիրում: Գոնե շատերը, մեծ մասը: Իսկ սիրողներն էլ ոչ միշտ են ուզում քեզ տեսնել: Իսկ տեսնելիս էլ ուզում են, որ դու դու չլինես:  
> 
> Իսկ դու ուզում էիր ծննդյանդ օրը նրանց հետ անցկացնել: Դեռ ցանկություն ունե՞ս: Ուզու՞մ ես նստել, ժամերով սպասել, և ոչ ոք չգա: Ուզու՞մ ես ծննդյանդ օրով գլուխդ դնել սեղանին և դեմքդ արցունքներով հեղեղել, որովհետև ոչ ոք չհիշեց, իսկ հիշողն էլ չուզեց գալ: Չէ՛, հաստատ չես ուզի: Այդ օրը կոնֆերանսից կգաս, երեկոն սովորական օրերի պես կանցնի: Շոկմանժե կսարքես, որ հաջորդ օրն ընկերուհիներիդ հետ ուտես:


Ինչ ծանոթ իրավիճակ է: Շատ  է եղել ես եմ նման իրավիճակում հայտնվել, շատ էլ եղել է , որ իմ մոտիկ  մարդկանց ուզեցել եմ կողքիս տեսնել էտ պահին, բայց ինչ որ հանգամանքներ մոռացության են տվել, հետո էլ, երբ հիշել ես կամ ուշ ա եղել , կամ տեղին չի եղել : Մարդկային իրավիճակներ են, կարելի է հասկանալ : Եթե ես վստահ եմ , որ իմ ընկերների համար ես շատ բան եմ նշանակում, երբեք չէի մտածի, գնամ,  գտնեմ, տենամ ինչի ինձ չեն հրավիրել, վրեժ լուծեմ: Թող իրանք նեղվեն, որ ինձ չկանչեցին, հետո հաստատ մի առիթ կլինի դեմները կդնեմ, իրանք իրենց ափսեի մեջ լավ չեն զգա  :LOL:  Սա կատակ էր: 
Մի նեղվի, Բյուր ջան: Համոզված եմ, որ քո իսկական ընկերները իրոք իսկական են  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե մարդիկ ինձ չուզենային տեսնել իրենց շրջապատում, ես հաստատ դրանից աղմուկ չէի բարձրացնի, որովհետև կհասկանայի՝ պատճառը ես եմ։ Ու աղմուկից հետո ինձ հաստատ ոչ ոք ավել չէր սիրի...


Ռի՛փ, շնորհակալ եմ: Ասեիր՝ սուսուփուս ռադ քաշի ստեղից, գնա, ոչ թե աղմուկ բարձրացրու, պրծնեիր:

Բայց լավ էր, որ արթնացա: Թե չէ մի շաբաթ հետո էի սենց հիստերիկացած մենակ նստելու, լացեի, իսկ դա դառնալու էր ևս մեկ սարսափելի հիշողություն, ոնց որ 2004 թվի հոկտեմբերի 22-ը:

Յո՛ժ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ գոնե դու պարտքդ չհամարեցիր ինձ մեղադրելը, թե աղմուկ եմ բարձրացրել:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *Ռի՛փ, շնորհակալ եմ: Ասեիր՝ սուսուփուս ռադ քաշի ստեղից, գնա, ոչ թե աղմուկ բարձրացրու, պրծնեիր*:
> 
> Բայց լավ էր, որ արթնացա: Թե չէ մի շաբաթ հետո էի սենց հիստերիկացած մենակ նստելու, լացեի, իսկ դա դառնալու էր ևս մեկ սարսափելի հիշողություն, ոնց որ 2004 թվի հոկտեմբերի 22-ը:
> 
> Յո՛ժ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ գոնե դու պարտքդ չհամարեցիր ինձ մեղադրելը, թե աղմուկ եմ բարձրացրել:


Բյուր, եթե դա ուզենայի ասել, հենց դա էլ կասեի։ Ռադդ քաշել պետք չի, ուղղակի մի անգամ լուռ մտածի քեզ տանջող բոլոր հարցերի շուրջ՝ առանց մարդկանց մեղադրելու։ Որպես կոմպրոմիս՝ կարող ես ինքդ քեզ էլ չմեղադրել...

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, կներես, բայց պիտի ասեմ. Փախա՛ր, մեկա ծնունդդ պիտի նշենք  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե դա ուզենայի ասել, հենց դա էլ կասեի։ Ռադդ քաշել պետք չի, ուղղակի մի անգամ լուռ մտածի քեզ տանջող բոլոր հարցերի շուրջ՝ առանց մարդկանց մեղադրելու։ Որպես կոմպրոմիս՝ կարող ես ինքդ քեզ էլ չմեղադրել...


Ռի՛փ, գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ ուզում: Ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ կանգնեն, երեսիս ասեն, որ իմ մասին մոռացել են, որ չեն կարոտել, չեն ուզում տեսնել, ոչ թե ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ հայտարարեն, թե դու լավն ես, քեզ կարոտում ենք, ուզում ենք տեսնել, քեզ շատ ենք սիրում, դու մեր ընկերն ես և այլն:

Իսկ ես ինքս իմ մեջ շատ եմ մտածել: Կարիք չկա մի հատ էլ սաղ խառնելու իրար: Ուղղակի ուրախ եմ, որ ես մեծ վտանգից փրկվեցի:

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց



> Բյուր, կներես, բայց պիտի ասեմ. Փախա՛ր, մեկա ծնունդդ պիտի նշենք


 :LOL:  Հա՛, հարց չկա: Ես ու դու Վեսթում կնշենք  :Wink:  Ուրիշ մարդ դժվար գա:

----------


## ivy

> Ռի՛փ, գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ ուզում: Ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ կանգնեն, երեսիս ասեն, որ իմ մասին մոռացել են, որ չեն կարոտել, չեն ուզում տեսնել, ոչ թե ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ հայտարարեն, թե դու լավն ես, քեզ կարոտում ենք, ուզում ենք տեսնել, քեզ շատ ենք սիրում, դու մեր ընկերն ես և այլն:
> 
> Իսկ ես ինքս իմ մեջ շատ եմ մտածել: Կարիք չկա մի հատ էլ սաղ խառնելու իրար: Ուղղակի ուրախ եմ, որ ես մեծ վտանգից փրկվեցի:


Ես հավատում եմ, որ հանդիպումը նախապես պլանավորված չի եղել, բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ եթե ուզենային, էն ժամանակ, երբ լիքը մարդ պատահաբար իրար գլխի էր հավաքվել,  կարող էին զանգել ու քեզ էլ կանչել։ Բայց մի բանում դու հաստատ սխալվում ես՝  քեզ չեն մոռացել։ Ամբողջ հարցը հենց դա է, որ չեն մոռացել։  :Smile:  Հիշելով չեն զանգել, իսկ թե ինչու, էդ էլ հենց էն մտածելու նյութն է, որի մասին ասացի արդեն...

----------


## Amaru

Անուշս, մի՞թե քեզ էդքան հուզում ա էս ամենը: Քեզ պե՞տք ա, որ բոլորը սիրեն քեզ. նույնիսկ դրան շատերը արժանի չեն: Քիթդ բա՛րձր պահիր, ու՞ր կորավ ինքնավստահությունդ:  :Kiss:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հավատում եմ, որ հանդիպումը նախապես պլանավորված չի եղել, բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ եթե ուզենային, էն ժամանակ, երբ լիքը մարդ պատահաբար իրար գլխի էր հավաքվել, կարող էին՝ զանգել ու քեզ էլ կանչել։ Բայց մի բանում դու հաստատ սխալվում ես՝ քեզ չեն մոռացել։ Ամբողջ հարցը հենց դա է, որ չեն մոռացել։  *Հիշելով չեն զանգել, իսկ թե ինչու, էդ էլ հենց էն մտածելու նյութն է, որի մասին ասացի արդեն...*


Ռի՛փ, միակ պատճառը, որ ինձ չեն զանգել, էն ա, որ *ես իրանցից չեմ*:

Ավելացվել է 45 վայրկյան անց



> Անուշս, մի՞թե քեզ էդքան հուզում ա էս ամենը: Քեզ պե՞տք ա, որ բոլորը սիրեն քեզ. նույնիսկ դրան շատերը արժանի չեն: Քիթդ բա՛րձր պահիր, ու՞ր կորավ ինքնավստահությունդ:


Ամա՛ռս, գրկում եմ քեզ: Գիտե՞ս՝ ոնց եմ կարոտել: Ես գիտեի, որ դու էսօրվա հանդիպմանը չես եղել, որովհետև ես ու դու նույն տեղից ենք, որովհետև եթե լինեիր, անպայման ինձ կզանգեիր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իզուր ես փորձում ինքդ քեզ համոզել, թե նրանցից մեկն ես: Ինքնախաբեություն: Զուր ես հավատում, որ որոշները գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ուզում են քեզ տեսնել: Կեղծ խոսքեր: Եվ եթե անգամ այդպես չէ, ինչ-որ վախ կա նրանց ներսում. չեն ուզում անունդ բարձրաձայնել, չեն ուզում համարդ հավաքել ու կեսբերան ասել, որ կարոտել են: 
> 
> Զզվել ես: Ուզում ես թքել ամեն ինչի համար, հեռանալ. միևնույն է, ժամանակ շատ չունես: Մյուս կողմից, ուզում ես վրեժ լուծել: Ուզում ես մնալ, որ ազդես նրանց ներվերի վրա, որ զղջան, որ քեզ ատում են, բայց չկարողանան սիրել, որ նեղվեն քո ներկայությունից, որովհետև կարող ես ցանկացած պահի պոռթկալ: Եվ դու այդպիսին ես դարձել, որովհետև օտարացել էիր, իսկ օտարացել էիր, որովհետև պոռթկում էիր, պոռթկում էիր, որովհետև քեզ մոռանում էին:
> 
> Իզուր ես մնում: Գլուխդ առ ու փախիր: Այստեղ քեզ չեն սիրում: Գոնե շատերը, մեծ մասը: Իսկ սիրողներն էլ ոչ միշտ են ուզում քեզ տեսնել: Իսկ տեսնելիս էլ ուզում են, որ դու դու չլինես:  
> 
> Իսկ դու ուզում էիր ծննդյանդ օրը նրանց հետ անցկացնել: Դեռ ցանկություն ունե՞ս: Ուզու՞մ ես նստել, ժամերով սպասել, և ոչ ոք չգա: Ուզու՞մ ես ծննդյանդ օրով գլուխդ դնել սեղանին և դեմքդ արցունքներով հեղեղել, որովհետև ոչ ոք չհիշեց, իսկ հիշողն էլ չուզեց գալ: Չէ՛, հաստատ չես ուզի: Այդ օրը կոնֆերանսից կգաս, երեկոն սովորական օրերի պես կանցնի: Շոկմանժե կսարքես, որ հաջորդ օրն ընկերուհիներիդ հետ ուտես:


Այ քո տունը շինվի, քեզ մոռանալ կա չսիրել կլինի?… :LOL: 

Էդ ծննդյան օրերն էլ ես օրինակ տենց եմ… Ի՞նչ մի ուրախանալու բան կա: Մի տարով բիձընում կամ պառավում ես: :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Ռի՛փ, միակ պատճառը, որ ինձ չեն զանգել, էն ա, որ *ես իրանցից չեմ*:


ինչու՞, ինչո՞վ ես տարբերվում "մեզանից", միգուցե նրանով, որ ոչ մեկիս քեզ արժան չե՞ս համարում, կամ նրանով, որ բոլորս "կաթնակեր ակումբցիներ" ենք, բացի քեզանից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչու՞, ինչո՞վ ես տարբերվում "մեզանից", միգուցե նրանով, որ ոչ մեկիս քեզ արժան չե՞ս համարում, կամ նրանով, որ բոլորս "կաթնակեր ակումբցիներ" ենք, բացի քեզանից:


Լի՛լ, էդ դուք պիտի իմանաք, ես չգիտեմ: Դուք եք որոշել ինձ վտարել ձեր շարքերից: Հա՛, մի անգամ ես գնացի, բայց երբ վերադարձա, ոչ մի կերպ չուզեցիք ինձ ընդունել, *ոչ մի կերպ*: Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ արժան չեմ համարում, ո՞վ ասաց, որ կաթնակեր ակումբցիներ եք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ այդ ծիծաղն այնքա՜ն հեռու է թվում: Միայն արձագանքներն ես լսում: Ականջներդ փակում ես, գլուխդ բռնում ու ինչքան ուժ ունես՝ փախչում: Ասես ինչ-որ մեկը հետևում է քեզ: Զուր ես քեզ կոտորում. փախչելու կարիք չկա, որովհետև չեն տեսնում: Ուզում ես՝ կարող ես սրա քիթը քաշել, նրա աչքը հանել, մյուսին գարեջրով լողացնել. միևնույն է, ոչինչ չի զգա: Ավելին՝ քիթը չի ցավի, աչքը դուրս չի գա, գարեջուրն էլ տեղում կմնա: 

Երբ դուրս գաս մաքուր օդին, հայտնվես բաց երկնքի տակ, որը թեև գիշերային է ու սև, բայց դու կանաչ ես տեսնում, քայլերդ կդանդաղեն. էլ ոչ ոք չի հասնի քո հետևից: Այստեղ առավելություն ունես. նաև թռչել գիտես, և երբ գետնից պոկվես, հետևիցդ վազողը շվարած կանգ կառնի ու վերև կնայի: Գոհունակությամբ կժպտաս, որպես հրաժեշտ արցունքներով թաթախված թաշկինակդ վար կնետես: Բայց այն կմնա քո ձեռքում, իսկ ներքևում ոչ ոք չկա, և եթե նույնիսկ լիներ, չէր տեսնի:

Այդ ժամանակ միայն սարսափով կնկատես. դու մեռած ես:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ռի՛փ, միակ պատճառը, որ ինձ չեն զանգել, էն ա, որ *ես իրանցից չեմ*:


Քեզ հասկանում եմ, բայց մոռացել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որոշում եմ մի ամբողջ օր հասարակական տրանսպորտից չօգտվել: Որոշում եմ, երբ նկատում եմ, որ կարևոր, ավելի մեծ տարածություններն արդեն ոտքով եմ անցել:

Իմ գժությունը՝ առավոտ գիշերով ոտքով Նորքի ինֆեկցիոն բարձրանալը: 40 րոպեում հասա: Հոգնել էի, կարմրել, շոգում էի, մինչդեռ հարմարավետ ավտոմեքենայից իջած կուրսեցիներս մինչև լսարանի մուտքին հասնելը ցրտից դողում էին: Այդ երեք րոպեն չմրսելու համար արժեր երկար ճամփան ոտքով կտրել-անցնել: Ոտքերս ջարդվում էին, ծարավ էի, բայց գոհ էի. առավոտս իզուր չէր անցել: 

Եթե ահավոր չեմ շտապում, երբևէ Նորքից իջնելիս երթուղային չեմ նստում: Եվ ես ու Մարիան գլորվեցինք մեր սիրելի դիքերով: Նորքում աշուն է. կարոտել եմ: 

Հետո էլ համալսարանից Օպերա գնացի, այնտեղից՝ տուն: Ոտքերս գոհ էին, որ հիշել եմ իրենց:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէի կանխատեսել. այնտեղ չէին: Բայց երևի այդպես ավելի լավ էր: Ես ոչինչ չէի իմանա, պատրաստ կլինեի, եթե չգային, իսկ եթե հայտնվեին, անակնկալ կլիներ, ինձ ավելի վստահ կզգայի… Կամ էլ կամաչեի: Ամեն դեպքում, կուզեի, որ կոնֆերանսը յուրահատուկ, հաճելի ընթացք ունենար: Վերջիվերջո, վերջին ուսանողական… Չէ՛, չեմ ուզում դրա մասին մտածել, թե չէ կտխրեմ, իսկ դա ինձ այս պահին բնավ պետք չէ:

Անակնկալներ սիրում եմ: Դրա համար որոշեցի չզանգահարել: Թող լինի այնպես, ինչպես կլինի: Բացի դրանից, չէի ուզում հիասթափություն ապրել: Իսկ նման դեպքերում անորոշությունը փրկում է: Սակայն Նարեկը ստիպեց, որ զանգեմ: Պատասխան ստացա: Բայց դեռ հավատում եմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Հետո էլ կխոսեն արտասահմանցիների կեղծ ժպիտների, հայերի ջերմության և այլնի մասին: ....


Մենք ուրիշ ենք: Էսօր շատ մտածեցի էս մասին: Հայ աղջիկ, հայ կին, հայ մայր, հայ տատիկ...

Միշտ էս արտահայտությունը ծեծվել է չէ՞: Իբր մեր պես կանայք չկան, մեր պես հոգատար մայրեր չկան: Էլ հայ կնոջ սիրունության մասին չասեմ: "Չուժ Սաբաչիյ": Քայլում եմ փողոցով ու դիմացովս երեխայի ձեռքից բռնած , նրան քարշ տալով քայլում է մի կին: Նրա փափուկ տեղերն էնքան շատ էին, որ մի քանի տասնյակ կանանց կհերիքեր, բայց ինչևէ, խոսքը հիմա դրա մասին չէ  :Jpit:  Երեխան հագնված էր մոր կրկնապատկերով` կիսաշալվարի հետևում գրված էր ` Սեքսի, էն դեպքում, երբ երեխայի համար դա պիտի լիներ ասենք տուտուզի.. կամ նման մի բան, բայց որ սեքսի  :Sad: 
 Երեխան ունի անհոգ մանկություն: -  Բա իհարկե: Մայրը մազերը մեծավարի ֆենել է, ձեռքից էլ քարշ տալով ինչ-որ տեղ է տանում, որտեղ ինչ-որ անդուր ծյոծյաներ ծխաախոտը ձեռքներին ինչ-որ իրեն անհասկանալի մեծական թեմանորով կխոսեն, նրանց կմոտենան ինչ-որ ձյաձյաներ, որոնք իր պոտենցիալ հայրերն են  :Sad:   Էս ամեն ինչը աչքերիս առաջ երևացին, մինչ տիկոջն իր ընկերուհիների հետ ինչ-որ կաֆեի դիմաց հանդիպեցի  :Sad:  
Մոռացանք հոգատարությունը: Մի տատիկ բերանը բաց չարած այս կինը բղավեց ` չունեմ, չունեմ  :Angry2:  ու երախոայի ձեռքին այնքան ուժեղ քաշեց, որ երեխան  քարշ եկավ գետնին  :Sad:  իսկ տատիկը նեղացած սկսեց կնոջը մի քանի անգամով այն աշխարհ ուղարկել, ու բղավել, որ ոչ թե փող է ուզում, այլ ժամն է հարցնում: Դե հա 17:18 , ես ասացի ու փորձեցի ժպտալ, բայց տատիկի պետքն էլ չի, նրան վիրավորել են:

Լավն են Հայ կանայք ու աղջիկները, մնացած ազգերը պիտի սովորեն  :Smile:  
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այդ առավոտ շատ հեշտ արթնացա: Ճիշտ է՝ գիշերը լավ չէի քնել, որովհետև նախ համակարգչից չէի կարողանում հեռանալ օդնոկլասնիկիով և Ակումբում ստացվող շնորհավորանքների պատճառով, հետո էլ նույնիսկ պառկած ժամանակ ամբողջ գիշեր զանգեր ու հաղորդագրություններ էին գալիս: Իսկ ինձ համար կարևոր օր էր լինելու: Եվ պատճառը միայն ծննդյանս օրը չէր…

Նորքում աշուն էր, թաց աշուն: Զարմանալիորեն խմբեցիներիցս շատերն էին հիշում ծննդյանս օրվա մասին: Միայն տղաներից երեքն էին մոռացել: Զարմանալիորեն չափից դուրս ջերմ շնորհավորեցին: Իսկ Նարինեն նույնիսկ չէր զլացել, գիշերը հաղորդագրություն էր ուղարկել: Մարիայի մասին չեմ ասում. նա դեռ երեք շաբաթ առաջվանից էր ամեն օր հիշեցնում, թե այսքան օր է մնացել:

Այդ օրը հարցում ունեինք: Ես բավական լավ պատրաստվել էի, բայց որ ասեմ՝ գերազանց, սուտ կլինի: Անկեղծ ասած, ժամանակ էլ չէր եղել. տարված էի էֆթանազիային նվիրված կոնֆերանսի պատրաստություններով:

Իսկ հարցումը զզվելի էր. լավ էր, որ շատ չէի տանջվել: Միևնույն է, լավ պարապածներն էլ առանձնապես չէին կարողանում թեստերը հաղթահարել: Ընթացքում դասախոսը ջղայնացավ վրաս: Ասում էր՝ շատ եմ խոսում: Կասկածում էր գիտելիքներիս վրա: Մի պահ էնքան ներվայնացա, որ ուզում էի աշխատանքս կիսատ թողնել, դուրս գալ: Եվ ես միակ ներվայնացողը չէի…

Իսկ կոնֆերանսն ուրիշ պատմություն էր: Դեռ չսկսած բազմաթիվ անծանոթ մարդիկ էին մոտենում, բարևում: Ես զարմացած էի: Ցույց չէի տալիս, որ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց մտքիս մեջ Ակումբի՝ հայտնի դառնալու մասին թեման էի հիշում: Այդ ե՞ս էի, այսքան շու՞տ, ո՞ր մեղքիս համար են բոլորն ինձ ճանաչում: 

Եթե դա ելույթիցս հետո լիներ, էլի ինչ-որ բան հասկանալի կլիներ…

Ինձնից առաջ զեկուցած իրավաբանը չափից դուրս ձանձրալի և անհասկանալի էր: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ բավական երկար տևեց: Իսկ ես դիտմամբ աշխատանքս բավական կարճ էի պատրաստել. 6-7 րոպեն չանցնող, չնայած մեզ 10 էին տրամադրել: Գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ չեն սիրում երկար լսել: 

Եկավ իմ հերթը: Զարմանալի բան. սովորականի պես անհանգստությունից շունչս չէր կտրվում: Ես մի քիչ կատաղել էի մինչև կոնֆերանսի սկիզբը իրավաբանների զանազան արտահայտություններ լսելուց հետո: Կարծես ամբիոնին մոտեցել էի հենց նրանց պատասխանելու համար: 

Զեկուցումիցս հետո հարցախեղդ արեցին ինձ: Իսկ ես, ի տարբերություն, իմ նախորդ ելույթների, չափից դուրս ինքնավստահ կերպով պատասխանում էի բոլոր հարցերին: Եվ յուրաքանչյուրից հետո դահլիճը թնդում էր ծափերից: Երբ տեղս նստեցի, տեսա Աիդայի ու Լուիզայի դեպի վեր ուղղված բութ մատները: Հետո Մարիան ասաց. «10-ով 0 արեցիր»: Իսկ բանավեճի ավարտից հետո տարբեր մարդիկ էին ինձ մոտենում, շնորհակալություն հայտնում, շնորհավորում: Իսկ Գասպարյանն ու Աղաջանովն ուղղակի ձեռք սեղմեցին: Փիլիսոփայության ամբիոնից էլ մի երիտասարդ դասախոսի հետ ծանոթացա: Երեկոյան էլ Նարեկը գրեց. «Շնորհակալ եմ իդեալական զեկուցման համար»:

Շվարել էի: Անկեղծորեն նման հաջողության չէի սպասում: Ինձ թվում էր՝ իրավաբանների սուր լեզուն սպանելու է ինձ: Թվում էր՝ հարցերով նվաստացնելու են: Կարծում էի՝ ինքս ինձնից ահավոր դժգոհ եմ լինելու, անընդհատ հիշելու եմ, թե որ մասում ինչ սխալ եմ թույլ տվել: Անկեղծ ասած, նույնիսկ եթե էս բոլոր գնահատականները չլինեին, ես ինձնից դժգոհ չէի: Ճիշտ է՝ կային տեղեր, որ մտածում էի՝ կարելի էր մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ կազմակերպել, բայց դրանք տրամադրությունս չէին գցում: Հիշում եմ՝ մայիսի կոնֆերանսից հետո որքան ընկճված էի, չնայած շատերը գտնում էին, որ իմ աշխատանքը լավագույններից էր:

Ու ստացա վկայագիրս. «24 հոկտեմբերի 2008 թիվ»: Մի՞թե իմ ծննդյան օրն էր: Այնքա՜ն էր օտարացել ինձնից, այնքա՜ն սովորական օր դարձել, սակայն ոչ սովորական լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով: 

Երեկոյան՝ մի երկու ժամ թեյարանում, իսկ հետո՝ տուն: Մենակ էի: Ճամփին աչքերս լցվեցին: Չէ՛, չէի զգում, որ դա իմ օրն է: Տանը մարդ չկար: Նստեցի կոմպի մոտ: Իրար հետևից պատասխանում էի ստացված բոլոր շնորհավորանքներին ու… արտասվում: Հայրս դեռ չէր զանգել: Մի՞թե մոռացել էր: Չէ՛, հնարավոր չէր. մինչև օրվա վերջ անպայման հեռախոսս կզնգա: Ընթացքում տատիկս զանգեց:
- Բու՛բ ջան, չէի ուզում ծննդյանդ օրով տրամադրությունդ փչացնել, բայց պիտի ասեմ…
- Ի՞նչ ա էղել:
- Փորձանք է պատահել:
- Ի՞նչ փորձանք:
- Մի րոպե, զանգ է գալիս…

Ես ասեղների վրա եմ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ:
Զանգահարում է ավելի ուշ:
- Փորձանք է պատահել:
- Ի՞նչ փորձանք:
- Նորից զանգ է գալիս:
- Ասա՛՝ ինչ ա էղել, նոր դիր,- արդեն գոռում եմ:
- Հերդ հիվանդանոցում է:

Ես նորից պատեպատ եմ խփվում: Ուզում եմ գնալ մոտը: Քիչ անց նորից զանգում է.
- Հերդ էր: Երիկամի քար են հայտնաբերել մոտը:

Իսկ հաջորդ օրը, երբ պետք է կուրսեցիներս ու ազգականներս գային, հայրս էլ եկավ: Ուրախ էի: Բայց մի տեսակ անկապ էր ամեն ինչ: Բոլորը շուտ գնացին: Ես էլ վազեցի Ակումբի հանդիպման: Նորից նույն օտարության զգացումն էր: Չուկն ու Սասունը չլինեին, ընդհանրապես թողնելու էի, փախչեի:

Եկա տուն: Դատարկություն: Այս տարվա ծննդյանս օրը չտվեց այն, ինչին սպասում էի: Իսկ ի՞նչ էի ուզում: Ես հատուկ բոլորին միասին կանչեցի, որ ժամանակ խնայեմ: Ժամանա՞կ… Էսօր ամբողջ օրը քնել եմ: Չէ՛, անկապ էր: Երևի մեծացել եմ, պահաջներս լրջացել են:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

լավն էր ծննդյանդ օրը Բյուր  :Smile:  հա վատ մասեր կային, հայրիկիդ երիկամի քարը, բայց ընդհանուր լավն էր: Կոնֆերանս, հաջողություններ, ոչ մի փոլնքոտ մաղթանք  :Smile:  իսկական մեծ մարդու ծննդյան օր: Չմտածես թե ծաղրում կամ հեգնում եմ, ազնիվ խոսք, իդելական ծննդյան օր, չհաշված հայրիկիդ դեպքը: Իսկ էն մնացած ընկերների էլի եմ ասում փսլնքոտ մաղթանքները պետք չեն:  :Smile:  մեկ էլ, իրենք ոչ մի անգամ հետդ գրադարան չեն գալու  :Smile: 
Տարիներ հետո դու կոնֆերանսդ կհիշես, իսկ ես` ինչպես էսօր` գրադարանի երկար, մենակ ու արցունքաշաղախ ճանապարհը: 

Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր փոքրիկ տարօրինակ ` հազարներից յուրօրինակ աղջիկ   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ էն մնացած ընկերների էլի եմ ասում փսլնքոտ մաղթանքները պետք չեն:  մեկ էլ, իրենք ոչ մի անգամ հետդ գրադարան չեն գալու
> Տարիներ հետո դու կոնֆերանսդ կհիշես, իսկ ես` ինչպես էսօր` գրադարանի երկար, մենակ ու արցունքաշաղախ ճանապարհը:


Դա՛յ, էս մասերը չհասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՛յ, էս մասերը չհասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես:


Բյուր ջան էս շատ երկար պատմությունա  :Smile:  մի օր մանրամասն կասեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից այդ բազմագույն և բազմաբովանդակ երազներս հայտնվեցին ու խաթարեցին օրվա այն քիչ ժամերը, որոնք պետք է հանգստի և խաղաղության մեջ անցնեին: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եմ տուն մտնելուն պես գլուխս դնում բազմոցին և չեմ կարողանում որևէ բան անել, նույնիսկ ուտել, չնայած առաջին դասամիջոցին կերածս կարկանդակից հետո ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր մտել ստամոքսս: Ինձ համար պարզ չէ, թե ինչու նույնիսկ 12 ժամ տևած քնից հետո հազիվ եմ արթնանում: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ երեկոյան ժամը 9-ին քնեցի ու չարթնացա մինչև առավոտ: Մի՞թե նախորդ գիշերվա ընդամենը վեց ժամ տևած քունը և ոտքով շնչակտուր Նորք բարձրանալը ստիպեցին, որ ես ուժասպառ լինեմ… Նույնիսկ մինչև այս պահը, երբ նռան գինին խմելուց հետո, չնայած ահավոր սովածությանս, չկարողացա կարգին ընթրել: 

Իսկ գլխիս վրա ծակծկոց եմ զգում: Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ չգնամ քնելու: Դասերս չեմ սովորել: Եվ դասախոսն այլևս ինձ չի հավատալու, որ ես այնքան էլ վատ սովորող չեմ: Իսկ Ազգանումը նորից էս անհարմար պահին կզանգի ու կասի. «Հասկանու՞մ ես»: Եվ ես այդպես էլ չեմ իմանա, թե որն է նրա մայրենի լեզուն: Չորրորդ կուրսում երբ նրա մոտ դաս էինք անում, պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ հայերեն նորմալ չգիտի: Հետո, երբ սկսեցի թարգմանություններ և սխալների ուղղում անել նրա համար, հասկացա, որ անգլերենից էլ է բավական հեռու. դպրոցում գերմաներեն է անցել: Իսկ երբ ռուսերեն տեքստը վերցրի, որ հայերեն թարգմանեմ, սկզբում կարծեցի, թե ինձնից է, բայց երբ հաջորդ վայրկյանին արագ-արագ դասագրքից մի 10 էջ թարգմանեցի, հասկացա, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, այդ մարդը մայրենի լեզու չունի կամ էլ պարզապես ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ձևով է մտածում, ինչը ձանձրացնում է դիմացինին:

Ու նա կզանգի ինձ հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ ամենաքիչը կուզեի նրա ձայնը լսել:

Ես, այնուամենայնիվ, հասել եմ մի կոնկրետ նպատակի: Կարող եմ արդեն հանգիստ մեռնել:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պապիկս ներս մտավ ծրարը ձեռքին: Հասկացա, որ նամակ է: Ընդհանրապես, այս հսկայական տան մեջ ես միակն եմ, որ փոստով անձնական նամակներ է ստանում: Դրա համար առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու ծրարը վերցրի ձեռքից: Մեծությունից կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ մեջը բացիկ էլ կար: Երևի իմ նամակագրական ընկերներից մեկը ծնունդս հիշել էր: Բայց ես կարիք չունեի կարդալու, թե ինչ էր գրված ծրարի վրա. ձեռագրից անմիջապես ճանաչեցի Տաթևին:

Երկար նայում էի բացիկին ու տխուր ժպտում: Ռուսերեն բազմազան շնորհավորանքների կողքին ինձ ծանոթ ձեռագրով գրված էր. «Շնորհավոր տարեդարձդ! Շա՜տ-շա՜տ սիրում եմ ու կարոտում: Սիրով՝ Տաթև»: 

Արդեն երեք տարի կլինի, ինչ նրանից նամակ չեմ ստացել: Մեր շփումը եթերային է, միայն հիշում ենք միմյանց, գիտենք, որ կանք: Երբեմն էլ Ցիալի միջոցով իրար բարևներ ենք փոխանցում կամ ծննդյան օրերին sms-ներ գրում: Եվ միայն այդքանը… 

Հիմա արդեն կարող եմ ասել, որ ծննդյանս օրն ամբողջական դարձավ, այն դատարկ անկյունը լցվեց: Այն ժամանակ չէի կարողանում բացատրել, թե ինչն է պակասում: Իսկ այսօր, երբ աստղիկներով ու ծաղկեփնջով փոքրիկ աղջկա պատկերով բացիկը ձեռքիս մեջ է, կարողանում եմ վերջակետ դնել 22-րդ տարեդարձիս ու մտովի տեղափոխվում եմ 2004 թվի աշուն… Աստվա՛ծ իմ, այդ նույն երեք ամիսների ընթացքում որքա՜ն շատ բան է պատահել: 

Հիշում եմ, թե որքան հետաքրքիր էր Տաթևի հետ հեռվից հեռու խաղալը: Ես նրան հանելուկներ էի առաջարկում, իսկ նա լուծում էր. խելացի էր, եռանդուն էր: Մեր առաջին հանդիպումն է տպավորվել, երբ անատոմիկի մոտից վերցրի նրան, տաքսի նստեցրի, և միասին գնացինք Նորքի հոգեբուժարան՝ հոգեբանության դասի: Հետո քայլեցինք աշնանային ճանապարհով, տուն գնացինք: Նա ուզում էր հոգեբան դառնալ, բայց երևի չստացվեց:

Իսկ փչացած ծննդյանս օրը, երբ մի կերպ փորձում էի ուրախանալ, մի աղջիկ հայտնվեց՝ ձեռքին փուչիկներ և հսկայական տուփ: Շուտ հեռացավ: Աչքերս փայլեցին: Ուզում էի հավատալ, որ խմբեցիներս են զղջացել, նվեր ուղարկել… Բայց չէ՛, Տաթևից էր: Պարզվում է ՝ նա բակում թաքնվել էր, մինչ քույրը տուփն ու փուչիկները տեղ կհասցներ ու արագ կհեռանար: 

Իսկ տուփի մեջ մի մեծ շուն էր: Ես պարբերաբար իմ հին խաղալիքները դեն եմ նետում կամ էլ ծայրահեղ դեպքում լցնում տոպրակի մեջ ու պահում, բայց այս մեկից, ինչքան էլ քրքրված ու կեղտոտ լինի, համառորեն չեմ հրաժարվում: Ամառները լվանում եմ, ականջներով ամրացնում պարանին, որ չորանա: 

Եվ այս տարվա ծննդյանս խնջույքին, երբ մեր կուրսի աղջիկների հետ ուսանողական հին ժամանակների նկարներն էինք նայում, և երբ փոքրիկ Սաթենիկն էլ փորձում էր ալբոմի մեջ իրեն գտնել, ընդհանրապես մոռացավ զանազան գունավոր նկարների մասին, երբ տեսավ ձայնասկավառակների պահարանի վրա տեղադրված շանը: Վերցրեց այն, որը նրա բոյին կլիներ, սկսեց շրջել հյուրասենյակով մեկ՝ ասելով.
- Հա՛ֆ, հա՛ֆ:
Հետո դրեց գետնին, համոզեց, որ նկարենք…

Տաթևի նվիրած շունը հիմա նստած է հյուրասենյակի աթոռներից մեկի վրա ու թեք հայացքը գցել է պահարանին:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրկել եմ Տաթևի նվիրած շնիկը, ու մենք միասին ենք արտասվում: Քիթ վաղուց արդեն չունի. վերանորոգումներից մեկի ժամանակ կորել է, իսկ աչքերի կեսը ջնջվել է, բայց շնիկս ժպտում է ինձ: 

Մենք իրար գրկած շարժվում ենք առաջ, կորում աշնան մթի մեջ: Գիշերանոցս թաց է, ձեռքերս սառել են, բայց շնիկիս անկենդան մարմինն ինձ տաքացնում է: Եվ ես բռնել եմ լուսնի սառած շողերը, քաշում եմ դեպի ինձ: Շնիկը թեք հայացքը գցել է աստղազարդ երկնքին, ուզում է բարձրանալ: 

Մենք միասին առաջ ենք գնում մթության մեջ, և ոչ ոք չկա: Թե հանկարծ ճնճղուկներ պատահեն, չեն զլանա, շնիկիս վրա մի փետուր կշպրտեն: Բայց նա խելացի է, հանգիստ կժպտա ու առաջ կգնա: Եվ մենք միասին կքայլենք դեպի առավոտ, որտեղ սառած լուսին ու կեղտոտ խավար չկա: Եվ մենք միասին կմաքրենք գիշերը մեր աչքերից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ջանի՛կս, շուտով քեզ կայցելեմ: Պատահականությունը մեր օգտին չի աշխատում, որ մենք նույն ժամին նույն տեղում հայտնվենք: Իսկ ես դեռ հիշում եմ այն անձրևոտ օրը և կիսատ մնացած խոսակցությունը: Գուցե երկուշաբթի օրը տանից շուտ դուրս գամ, թեկուզ աշունն արդեն հետևում է: Նկատի ունեմ՝ իմ սիրած աշունը: Գիտեմ, որ ամաչկոտությունը երկուսիս էլ ոչինչ չի տա, և մենք փոխադարձ գովասանքներից բացի հաստատ ասելիք ունենք իրար: 

Վերջերս շատ եմ փորփրում այն անցած-գնացած օրերը, ու թեկուզ ես դրանք վաղուց եմ արձանագրել, որ ոչ մի բառ չմոռանամ, անընդհատ նորանոր մանրամասներ եմ հայտնաբերում: Ջանի՛կ, էն ժամանակ էլ էր աշուն: Դու դրա մասին շատ լավ գիտես, ու կարծում եմ, քեզ համար պակաս կարևոր չէին էդ օրերը: Բայց էն ժամանակ տերևները դեղին էին ու թարմ: Հասել էի նրան, որ քո «հայացքի մեջ անասելի համակրանք էի զգում իմ նկատմամբ»: Հետո էլ կասես, թե հետս համաձայն չես: Դեպքերի ընթացքը ցույց տվեց, որ ես չէի սխալվում: Դու երևի չես էլ պատկերացնում, որ հիմա մարդկանց հայացքներն ինձ համար հսկայական պարիսպներն են, որոնց հետևում չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կա թաքնված: Դա լավագույն դեպքում: Ավելի հաճախ սխալ եմ հասկանում, և հետևանքները հաստատ գոհացուցիչ չեն լինում: Եթե դու ինձ տեսնեիր նման իրավիճակներում, հաստատ ինձնով չէիր հպարտանա:

Իսկ հիմա տերևները չորացել են, բայց ես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ փշրանքներ մնան: Ես նորից թարմություն եմ ուզում: Դրա համար մի խելագարություն եմ անելու: Մյուս տարի: Եթե իմանաս, կծիծաղես, չես հասկանա: Իսկ ես երեկ օրդինատորների դասացուցակն եմ կարդացել:

Գործընկերուհիդ պատմած կլինի իմ մասին: Բնութագիրս երևի ուղեղում չէր տեղավորվում: Այ էդ մի բանն էն ժամանակ չէի հասկանում: Ռուսերենիցս էր: Երբ վերջերս նորից աչքի անցկացրի, հասկացա, թե ինչու ինձ խնդրեց, որ սպասեմ, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ բնութագիրս կարդալուց հետո բազմիմաստ բացականչեց. «Օ՜»: Ես էլ կցնցվեի, եթե նման խոսքեր կարդայի դիմացս կանգնած 18 տարեկան աղջնակի մասին: Իսկ հիմա քմծիծաղում եմ. ախր դեմք եմ է, դե՜մք: Ո՜նց ժամանակին չէի հասցնում:

Ամենազզվելին այն է, որ եթե նույնիսկ ես անձամբ սա քեզ տամ, կմտածես, թե սխալ հասցեով է ուղարկված:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հիշում, թե երբ առաջին անգամ զգացի, որ կորցնում եմ քեզ: Հետո կաթիլ-կաթիլ սկսեց կուտակվեց: Առաջին հայացքից մանրուքներ էին: Երկրորդ հայացքից էլ, երրորդից, չորրորդից, միլիոներորդից: Մի խոսքով, դրանք այնպիսի բաներ էին, որ միայն ինձ նման հիվանդագին ընկալում ունեցող մարդուն կարող էին վիրավորել, հեռացնել:

Կոկորդիս մեջ նորից գնդիկ կա: Խեղդում է: Փորձում եմ չլացել: 

Չնայած դու ինձնից հիմա ավելի հեռու ես, քան երբևէ, չնայած ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ դա խիստ ժամանակավոր է, և ընդամենը մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի, ես այս դառնացած սրտով ու լցված կոկորդով քեզ սիրում եմ: Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչու ես ինձ հետ այդքան խիստ: Մի՞թե քեզ թվում է՝ դա ինձ համար ավելի լավ է, և կօգնի, որ ավելի լավը դառնամ: Քեզ դու՞ր են գալիս վերջին օրերին թափածս արցունքները: Ուրա՞խ ես, որ օրեցօր ավելի ագրեսիվ եմ դառնում: Կարող եմ դա ցույց չտալ, բայց ներսումս կուտակվում է, և դա ավելի վատ է. պոռթկումը սարսափելի կլինի… բոլորի համար: 

Իսկ հիմա ուզում եմ որևէ մեկի հետ խոսել, կիսվել, թեկուզ տեսնել իմ սխալները, բայց ոչ երբեք մեղադրանքներ ստանալ: Արդեն սարսափում եմ: Դրանք ինձնից չեն հեռանում: Նույնիսկ երազներս են մեղադրանքների վրա կառուցվում: Նույնիսկ ստեղծագործություններս: 

Եվ դու միակը չես: Զգում եմ, թե ինչպես են հենց այստե՛ղ շատերը զգուշանում ինձ հետ խոսելուց: Ասես հրեշ լինեմ: Ես զզվելի հրեշ եմ: Կամ էլ՝ անբուժելի հիվանդ: Հասկանու՞մ ես՝ ես չեմ ուզում մարդիկ ինձ հետ շփվելիս բառերն ընտրեն: Որովհետև նրանք ընտրում են կա՛մ հնարավորինս ուժեղ կծելն ու խոցելը, կա՛մ պարզապես լռում են: Ինձ համար ամենահեշտը բնական հարաբերությունն է, երբ բառերն իրենք իրենց են ծնվում: Դրա համար այս ցերեկվա հանդիպումը հին Ակումբն էր հիշեցնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

:Smile:  Քեզ հետ խոսելուց էլ հեշտ բան ?   :Smile:   Կարեիա դիմացդ նստել ու ասել ինչ ուզում ես, իսկ դու ամեն ինչ կընդունես նենց, ոնց դմացինիդ ա հարմար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քեզ հետ խոսելուց էլ հեշտ բան ?  Կարեիա դիմացդ նստել ու ասել ինչ ուզում ես, իսկ դու ամեն ինչ կընդունես նենց, ոնց դմացինիդ ա հարմար:


Դայ ջան, պարզվում ա՝ տենց չի  :Sad:  Մարդիկ հաշվարկով են հետս խոսում, որ հանկարծ չնեղանամ, բայց դրանից ավելի եմ խոցվում: Կամ էլ հաշվարկում են, որ հնարավորինս ուժեղ խոցեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ մի բանի մասին գրում եմ, զգում եմ, որ ներսիցս ինչ-որ զգացմունք, ինչ-որ փորձառություն շպրտում եմ դուրս: Եվ եթե իմ գրածները տամ համապատասխան մարդկանց, որ կարդան, կասեն՝ էս ի՜նչ ատելություն է, ի՜նչ չարություն, մինչդեռ չեն էլ պատկերացնում, որ ստեղծագործության ավարտի վերջակետը դնելիս այդ ամենն ուղարկվում է գրողի ծոցը:

Ու միայն ատելությունն ու չարությունը չի, որ գրելով դուրս է գալիս իմ միջից: Տխրությունը, կարոտը, զայրույթը, էլի ու էլի շատ զգացմունքներ մեռնում են, երբ դրանք բառեր եմ դարձնում: Մեկ-մեկ երազում եմ լիքը ազատ ժամանակ ունենալու մասին, որ նստեմ, առավոտից երեկո գրեմ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե ես իմ միջի եղած-չեղածն էդպես շռայլեմ: Երևի անկենդան, անզգացմունք ու անհետաքրքիր մարդ կդառնամ: Չէ՛, բայց որ խորանում եմ, մենակ բացասականներն են նման դեպքերում դուրս մղվում, իսկ դրականները դեռ ավելին՝ կուտակվում, շատանում, մեծանում են: Էդ դեպքում պետք է շատ գրեմ, որ փոխվեմ, լավ մարդ դառնամ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Դու մենակ գրի ու ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի մասին մի մտածի: Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, այ կտեսնես  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դժվարությամբ փորձում եմ հավատալ, թե երկրորդ կուրսում ծնված, հետագայում հասունացած կոնֆլիկտն արդեն մարել, մոռացվել է, ու մեր խմբի աղջիկները ոչ միայն ներվերիս վրա չեն ազդում, այլև նրանց սիրում եմ: Կարծում եմ՝ կարևոր է, որ վերջապես լեզու ենք գտնում:
- Ես գնալու եմ, իսկ դու դեռ երեք տարի պետք է նրանց հետ սովորես,- հնչում է ականջներիս մեջ:
Հա՛, ես ավելի ուշ հասկացա, թե որքան ճշմարիտ են այդ խոսքերը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ գոնե վեցերորդ կուրսում հասա նրան, որ մեկը մյուսին չխանգարի: Իհարկե, ամեն անգամ, երբ գալիս է հոկտեմբերը, ես զգում եմ սրտիս ծակոցը, շոշափում եմ արցունքներս, բայց կարող եմ արձանագրել, որ գոհ եմ արդյունքներից: 

Իսկ մեր տղաները…  :LOL:  Երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է հայավարի «տղայություն» անելուն, ասում են՝ պարտավոր չենք: Երբ բանը հասնում է «համեստ հայ աղջկան», մեղադրում են՝ աղջիկն էդպես չպետք է պահի իրեն: Իհարկե, տղան կարող է ձայնը բարձրացնել, ստել, անտեղի նկատողություններ անել, վիրավորել: Իսկ աղջիկը պետք է գլուխը կախ հանդուրժի… նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ անձրև է գալիս, իսկ տղաներից մեկը մեքենայով է:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այսօրվա նկատծաներս.
1. Դասի գնալու ճամփին արյան կաթիլներ կային: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ էր եղել: Դանակահարությու՞ն, թե՞ հասարակ արյունահոսություն քթից:
2. Օտար լեզվով երկար խոսելն ուղեղը բռնաբարում է: Որքան օտար է լեզուն, այնքան ավելի  շատ ես տառապում: Էսօր յոթ ժամ իսպաներեն եմ խոսել… Տղաների ինադու: Հիմա ո՛չ մտքերս են հավաքվում, ո՛չ կարողանում եմ նորմալ հայերեն խոսել, ո՛չ անգլերենով կամ ռուսերենով դաս կարդալ: Խայտառակություն: Վաղը իսպաներենի տետրս հետս դասի չեմ տանի, որ մի քիչ մոռանամ:
3. Մեր խմբից մարդամեկը հաստատ վերաբերման զառանցանք ունի: Էսօր նենց կայֆ էր դեմքի արտահայտությունը, երբ մենք երեքով հայերեն որևէ բառ չէինք ասում:
4. Մեր իմունոլոգիայի դասախոսը լավն է ( :Blush: ), իսկ առարկան՝ լոքշություն: Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ինձ զսպեմ, որ խելոք մնամ կամ գոնե «մեղքերս քավելու» համար դաս սովորեմ, պատասխանեմ: Ու տղաների դեմքերի արտահայտությունները ամեն անգամ, երբ «խելոք» չեմ մնում:  :LOL: 
5. «Ո՞վ է այս անտիգենը»: Հարց, որի պատասխանը ես էլ չգիտեմ: Ու ամենախոխմն էն էր, որ նկարների ֆոնի վրա որոշ ակումբցիներ էլ կային: Բայց դե ամաչեցի  :Blush:  
6. Ես կարող էի ալկոհոլն անբաժան ընկեր դարձնել: Նոր եմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ահավոր չարիքից եմ փրկվել: Նկարներս լավն են, բայց թե ինչու Ժակը թաքուն տվեց: Երևի չգիտի՝ ինչ անամոթի մեկն եմ  :LOL: 
7. Ու ընդհանրապես, Ռի՛փ…  :Blush:  Պաչիկ քեզ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

:Shok:  Բյուր ?  :Xeloq:  ոչինչ չհասկացա, բացի պաչիկից  :LOL:  վիճակս իսկապես կատաստրոֆիկ է  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> 7. Ու ընդհանրապես, Ռի՛փ…  Պաչիկ քեզ


Քեզ էլ, ինչ հավես էր։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Ուզում եմ հեռու լինել հայերից:
- Ուրեմն՝ ինձնից հեռու նստիր,- պատասխանեց:
Եվ այդ խոսքերն ինձ խոցեցին, արմատավորվեցին: Եթե չշտապեի, գուցե նույնիսկ դրա հիման վրա առանձին բան գրեի: Հիմա էլ ուշ չէ. մի օր կանեմ: 

Երեկ գիշերը տատիկիս տանը մնացի: Ընդհանրապես, այնտեղ գնալը տարբեր ժամանակներ տարբեր կերպ է հաճելի: Երբ հորաքրոջս և նրա դստրերին եմ հանդիպում, շատ ուրախ է անցնում. րոպեն մեկ ծիծաղում ենք, կատակում: Երբ հայրս կամ հորեղբայրս էլ է այնտեղ լինում, կարող է քաղաքականությունն էլ միանալ, իսկ դա հաճախ ձանձրալի է: Ա՛յ, քաղաքական կատակները լրիվ ուրիշ են: Երբ հայրս է միանում ինձ ու տատիկիս, բավական հետաքրքիր զրույց է ստացվում մասնագիտությանս, ապագայի մասին: 

Իսկ երեկ երեկոյան, այսօր էլ մինչև հորս գալը ես ու տատիկս մենակ էինք: Նրա հետ առանձին զրուցելն էլ մի ուրիշ հաճույք է: Հազարերորդ անգամ լսում եմ տատիս  հետաքրքիր պատմությունները, որոնք տեղ-տեղ տխուր են ու հուզիչ, տեղ-տեղ՝ զվարճալի, ու ափսոսում, որ ոչ ոք մինչև հիմա դրանք գրի չի առել:

Այս օրերին տատս իր հոր մասին գիրքն է կարդում… երևի հազարերորդ անգամ: Երևում է՝ շատ է տարվել դրանով, որովհետև ամբողջ ժամանակ այդ գրքից էր խոսում: Մի երկու հատված էլ ընթերցեց ինձ համար: Ես զարմացա՝ հայտնաբերելով, թե մեծ… չէ՛ Մեծ պապս տատիս մորն ինչքան շատ է սիրել: Ավելին՝ կարողացել է դրա մասին գրել տատիս քեռուն ուղղված նամակներում: 

Տատս մինչև հիմա զարմանում ու զայրանում է, թե ինչու իր հայրը հնարավորությունը բաց թողեց, Հայաստանից չհեռացավ: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ մեջբերել այս տողերը նրա նամակներից. «…Միայն թէ կը զարմանամ որ այդ երանելի տեղերը նստած, չեմ գիտեր ինչ անիմաստ հայրենաբաղձութեան նոպաներու մէջ ա՜խ վա՜խեր կ'արձակէք: Ժամանակ է որ դադրիք այլեւս մտածելէ իբր հայ, եւ ապրիք իբրեւ մարդ, ուր կ՛ուզէ ըլլայ: Եթէ այս խոսքը իմ գրչէս կը տեսնաս, ալ հասկցիր»:

Իմ հիասթափությունը երևի շատ ավելի վաղ էր սկսվել: Բայց ես… էն արմատացած բառերից հետո ուշքի եկա: Այսօր հայը ես եմ, դու ես, ինձ համար թանկ մարդիկ են: Իսկ այն, ինչից իսկապես ուզում եմ փախչել, ուրիշ անուն ունի, որը ես դեռ չեմ գտել:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրախ եմ, որ Ցիալի պես ընկերներ ունեմ, որ կարող եմ երկար ամիսներ չտեսնելուց հետո այցելել նրան հենց ծննդյան օրը ու չնկատել, որ վաղուց չենք հանդիպել: Եվ տարածությունը  (նա այլևս մեր վերևի հարևանը չէ), նույնիսկ ժամանակը մեզ չի օտարացրել: Կարող ենք առաջվա նման նստել, զրուցել, պատմել մեր կյանքերում կատարվածից, Անահիտի տնազն անել, հիշել Չարենցի փողոցի նույն հասցեում անցկացրած այն ուրախ օրերը: 

Ես նրան խնդրում եմ կարաոկեով որևէ հայկական թունդ ռաբիզ բան միացնել: Մտածում է, թե ճաշակս եմ փոխել: Չի էլ պատկերացնում, որ անտաղանդս կարաոկեն օգտագործում է զվարճանալու համար, հետևաբար չի ուզում «լուրջ» երգերը փչացնել: Վերջիվերջո, փոխզիջման ենք գնում՝ ընտրելով «Ով սիրուն, սիրունը»: Երգում ենք միասին: Բայց էն կայֆը չկա, որ ստանում եմ ռաբիզ երգերի մեջ զանազան բառեր փոխելով և իմաստազրկելով կամ նույնիսկ իմաստավորելով դրանք: 

Հոգնում ենք կարաոկեից, ուզում ենք նորմալ երգեր լսել: Վերցնում եմ մի դիսկ ու կարդում երգացանկը: Հանդիպելով Ալիզե անվանը՝ առաջին ռեակցիաս լինում է. «Ծովն ի՞նչ գործ ունի ստեղ»: Հետո հիշում եմ, որ այդ անունով երգչուհի կա: Երբ Ծովը նոր էր հայտնվել Ակումբում, հակառակ ռեակցիան էր. «Այս աղջիկը շատ է սիրում Ալիզեին»:

Հետո հիշում ենք նրա 20-ամյակը: Աստվա՜ծ իմ, դա էլ էր 2004-ի աշնանը: Ինչու՞ եմ ընդհանրապես վերջերս ֆիքսվել այդ եռամսյակի վրա: Երևի կիսատ բան կա, վերադարձել է:

Գալիս եմ տուն ու պահարանի փոշիների միջից մի արկղ հանում: Մեջը հարյուրավոր նամակներ են տարբեր մարդկանցից ստացված: Առանձնացնում եմ Տաթևինը: Թվով 17 է:  Զարմանում եմ. մեր նամակագրությունն ընդամենը մի տարի է տևել, իսկ մի պահ նույնիսկ շաբաթը մեկ իրար գրում էինք… էջերով: Ուզում եմ վերադարձնել մեր հետաքրքիր խաղերը: Եվ մի հետաքրքիր անակնկալ եմ մտածում նրա ծննդյան օրվա համար:

Շարունակում եմ մտածել անընդհատ կրկնվող երազիս՝ կոտրվող ատամների մասին: Ընդհանրապես, ես բավական հեշտ կարողանում եմ վերլուծել իմ բոլոր երազները, որքան էլ բարդ ու խճճված լինեն դրանք, բայց կոտրվող ատամների լուծումը դեռ չեմ գտել: Իսկ այդ երազս երևի արդեն երկու տարի կլինի, ինչ անընդհատ կրկնվում է: Միայն մի տարբերություն կա. արդեն քնիս մեջ հասկանում եմ, որ հենց երազս ավարտվի, ատամներս իրենց տեղում կհայտնվեն:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Lion

Երազին ատամ կորցնելը մահվան լուր է... Հեռու քեզնից, եթե ցավացել է, ուրեմն մոտիկ մարդու մահվան լուր է...

 Հ.Գ. Ես անձամբ չեմ հավատում, բայց ասում են այդպես է...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երազին ատամ կորցնելը մահվան լուր է... Հեռու քեզնից, եթե ցավացել է, ուրեմն մոտիկ մարդու մահվան լուր է...


Թեև ես երազահաններին չեմ հավատում, բայց էս անգամ փորձեցի նայել: Ճիշտն ասած, լուրջ չընդունեցի, որովհետև այդ երազը ես արդեն բավական երկար ժամանակ եմ տեսնում: Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ ավելի իրական թվաց այն, թե ինչ է խորհրդանշում ատամը, ոչ թե ինչ է կանխագուշակում: Իսկ եթե նայենք, որ ատամները մտերիմ մարդիկ են ու եթե նայենք, որ ես վերջին ժամանակներս բավական մեծ թվով մտերիմ մարդկանց հետ այնքան էլ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ չենք, հաշվի առնենք, որ երբեմն ափսոսում եմ դրա համար, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր գժվում եմ մեր համալսարանի համար: Դրսի մարդը նորմալ կհամարի, իսկ կուրսեցիներս, դասախոսներս ու մնացած «ներսինները» կզարմանան: Կասեն՝ մի՞թե էս նույն աղջիկը չէր աջ ու ձախ դժգոհում, բողոքում, ջղայնանում: Բայց չէ է… Էդ ամեն ինչը մենակ ներսում եմ անում: Թող բժշկականի հետ կապ չունեցող մեկը համարձակվի ասել, թե ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ մեզ մոտ: Կսատկացնեմ… Բառերով: Ուրիշ ձև չեմ կարող, բարեբախտաբար:

Որ ասեմ, թե շատ էի երազում վեցերորդ կուրս հասնելու մասին, սուտ կլինի: Ուսանողական կյանքս հենց սկզբից էլ շա՜տ հավես էր: Նույնիսկ էն բոլոր կոնֆլիկտները, արցունքները, կատաղությունը, անարդարությունը… Չէ՛, հաստատ դպրոցի հետ չեմ համեմատի: Ես դպրոցից զզվում էի: Ատում: Ասում էին՝ որ ավարտեմ, կարոտելու եմ: Ոչ մի վայրկյան մտքովս չի անցել, չեմ երազել այնտեղ վերադառնալու մասին: Վերջերս էլ «Էրեբունի» գնալիս երբ երթուղայինի էի սպասում, էնքան քայլեցի, որ հասա մեր դպրոցին: Որոշեցի ձևի համար մտնել: Ուրախացան կամ էլ ձև տվեցին: Մի երկու լավ ուսուցիչ ունեի, էն էլ բոլորը գնացել են մեր դպրոցից: Իսկ տնօրենն էլ կասի, թե մեր դպրոցի պատիվը բարձր ես պահում: Ասա՝ դու ի՞նչ կապ ունես ինձ հետ, դու ո՞վ ես, ինձ ի՞նչ գիտելիք ես տվել: Մոռացել են, թե ոնց էին հոգիս հանում, որ մեդալի չգնամ, ոնց էր տնօրենը մամայիս համոզում, որ երկրաչափությունից ոչ թե «4-5-ի», այլ «3-4-ի» արանքում էի ու որ պատմություն չգիտեի: Բա մյուս ուսուցիչները, հատկապես էն ֆիզկուլտի կնիկը, սկի ազգանունն էլ չեմ հիշում, կպել էր, թե ընկերներիդ մասին մտածիր, մեդալի մի գնա: Ասա՝ ես սաղ կյանքս տառապել եմ էդ «ընկերների» ձեռը, ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ տեսել նրանցից, մի հատ էլ պիտի մտածեմ, թե մեդալի չգնամ, որովհետև կարող ա հանկարծ մարդ գա դրսից, համադասարանցիներիս համար չկարողանան գնահատական սարքել: Լավ արեցի, գնացի մեդալի: Լավ արեցի, առանց որևէ կոպեկ փող տալու ստացա: Էս կարդացողներից ոչ մեկ չի հավատա: Բայց էդպես ա:  

Իսկ համալսարանն իսկական դրախտ էր ինձ համար: Մինչև հիմա: Հա՛, լիքը խնդիրներ կային, բայց այստեղ գոնե գիտես, որ մարդկանց հետ գործ ունես, ոչ թե… Ու՜ֆ, չեմ ուզում դպրոցիս վիրավորել, բայց անընդհատ միտս են գալիս էդ… Չեմ ասի ինչ դեմքերը:

Ինչու՞ եմ անցյալով խոսում: Դեռ պետականներ կան դեմը: Իսկ անցյալ տարվա դառը փորձից հետո սարսափում եմ դրանց մասին մտածելիս: Բայց ախր գժի պես սիրում եմ մեր համալսարանը: Ո՜նց չեմ ուզում բաժանվել նրանից: Որ մտածում եմ, էլ կանաչներին չենք նստի, մինչև ժամը հազարն ընթերցասրահում չենք լռվի, խմբում էլ կռիվներ չենք անի, «Մեդիկուսում» տպված հոդվածներիցս հետո շուխուռներ չեն բարձրանա, մեր կեղտոտ կատակներն էլ չենք անի, ամեն ստից բանից չենք դժգոհի, էստեղից-էնտեղից թեստեր չենք ճարի: Է՜հ, մեկ-մեկ ուզում եմ բռնել ու գրկել մեր համալսարանի շենքը: Այ տենց սիրում եմ: Ու մենակ դրա համար չեմ ուզում ավարտել: Բայց դե վեց տարի գրեթե նույն կյանքով ապրելը քիչ բան չի: Փոփոխություն եմ ուզում:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հենց այսպես պետք է անցնեն օրերս, որ երբ պառկում եմ քնելու, անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում լուսաբացին: Այդ դեպքում զգում եմ, որ ապրում եմ: Լիարժեք: 

Իսկ այս տարվա աշունը պարզապես հրաշալի է: Անձրև չկա: Չէ՛, ես անձրևի գիժ եմ, բայց ցուրտ ժամանակ էնքան էլ հաճելի չէ: Մյուս կողմից էլ տերևները փողոցներից հավաքել են, և ես այլևս չեմ կարող խշշալով դասի գնալ:

Վախենամ՝ մյուս շաբաթվանից էս ուրախությունս կորի: Օրբելի հասնելու հավես չունեմ: Ախր ուրիշ է առաջին համալսարանական կլինիկայում դասի գնալը. ուսանողության մեջ ես, տեսնում ես բոլոր հին ընկերներիդ, որոնց հասցնում ես կարոտել: Սիրու՜մ եմ այս կյանքս… Ու շա՜տ:

Բայց ի՜նչ հիմար եմ ես: Ընկնում եմ այնպիսի բաների հետևից, որոնք իսկապես մանրուքներ են, որոնք չպետք է հետաքրքրեն այսպիսի հրաշալի միջավայրում ապրողին: Բյու՛ր, թքած ունեցիր, լուրջ եմ ասում: Չե՞ս տեսնում, թե քեզ սիրողներն ինչքան շատ են: Թող մի հինգ… լավ, տասը… Չէ՛, նույնիսկ քսան հոգի էլ ֆշշացնի: Դրանից ո՛չ ավելի լավն եմ դառնալու, ո՛չ էլ ավելի վատը: Ավելին՝ դա հաստատ չի պակասացնելու ինձ սիրողների սերը: Ու՜խ, ի՜նչ բարձր տրամադրություն ունեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Ու՜խ, ի՜նչ բարձր տրամադրություն ունեմ:


Կեսը կտա՞ս ինձ  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես երկուսին էլ շատ եմ սիրում: Նրանց տեսնելիս միշտ ուրախանում եմ, հաճախ կարոտում: Երկուսի հետ էլ շփվելը հաճելի է, զրուցելը՝ հետաքրքիր: Բայց նրանցից մեկին ավելի եմ սիրում: Դա բարդացնում է իրավիճակը, որովհետև չեմ ուզում մյուսին նեղացնել, չեմ ուզում՝ նկատի, որ պակաս սիրված է: Գործը ավելի է բարդանում, որովհետև նրանք միասին են աշխատում, և մեկի հետ հանդիպելու համար հաճախ մյուսին տեսնելն անխուսափելի է լինում: Իսկ երբ մենք երեքով նույն տեղում ենք հայտնվում, թվում է՝ վերաբերմունքիս տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է: 

Այն մեկը, որին ավելի քիչ եմ սիրում, միշտ ձգտում է, որ հաճախ հանդիպենք, երկար զրուցենք: Իսկ մյուսը երբեք ուղղակիորեն ինձ չի կանչում իր մոտ, բայց գիտեմ, որ տեսնելիս միշտ շատ ավելի է ուրախանում, քան առաջինը: Երբ սա խոսում է, ինձ անընդհատ թվում է, թե կեղծում է, փորձում է ամեն կերպ ինձ դուր գալ: Բայց դրա կարիքը չունի. միևնույն է, այսքանից ավելի չեմ սիրի նրան, և դա քիչ չէ: Ա՛յ, այն մեկը, որին շա՜տ-շա՜տ եմ սիրում, երբեք արհեստական բառեր չի օգտագործում: Այդքանով հանդերձ իմ մասին ամենակարևոր, ամենադրական, ամենաքննադատական ու ամենաճիշտ խոսքերը հենց նրանից եմ լսել: Ավելին՝ եթե ասեն քեզ համար ամենաթանկ  
մարդկանց հնգյակ ստեղծիր, ես հաստատ նրան էլ կընդգրկեմ: Եթե աշխարհահռչակ դառնամ, պիտի նրան էլ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ դա ինչպես եմ անելու, որ մյուսը չնեղանա…

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առաջ ներվայնանում էի, կատաղում, իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ՝ ի՜նչ կայֆ ա: Իսկապես, կարիք չկար էդքան լացելու, ներվայնանալու, բացատրելու, որ էստեղ ուրիշ մեղավորներ էլ կան: Բյու՛ր, մի հատ զգա. Ակումբում ով ում հետ վիճում է, հիմնականում դու ես մեղավոր՝ անկախ նրանից դրանում ակտիվ մասնակցություն ունես, թե չէ: Զգա, թե ինչ դեմք ես դու, որ էդպես կարողանում ես քո գրառումներով կամ բանավոր խոսքով բոլորին խառնել իրար: Լուրջ, ի՜նչ կայֆ ա: Իզուր էիր ծանր տանում: Ախր դա էլ ա հատուկ տաղանդ, ամեն մարդու տրված չի:

Իսկ էսօր, երբ սեղանի մի ծայրում հավաքված էինք հին ակումբցիներով, երբ մյուս կողմում նստածները ծաղրում էին մի կոնկրետ մարդու, ես ու Կիտան իրար նայեցինք ու հասկացանք:

Բա ինչ կայֆ ա, որ քո գաղափարը գողանում, իրանցով են անում որոշ մարդիկ: Բյու՛ր, էդ էլ զգա: Առաջին վայրկյանին կատաղում ես, մտածում, թե էդ մտքերը քեզ մոտ են ծնվել, ինչու՞ պիտի ստվերում մնաս: Հետո ասում ես՝ ու՜խ, հազիվ էլ էդքան: Թող մի քիչ ուրախանա, որ մի բան ստացվում ա: Համ էլ՝ վստահ ես, որ դա արմատներ չի ունենա, որ որովհետև հիմք չունի: Դրանով զբաղվողը ոչ մի գաղափար չունի, թե ինչ ա անում: Եվ ուզածը ոչ թե որևէ օգուտ տալն ա, այլ անվան դիմաց մի հատ պտիչկա ավելացնելը: Տո ասա՝ պտիչկա ես ավելացնում, դեռ մայիսին նախատեսված գործդ ավարտեիր: Թե չէ հիմա նոյեմբեր ա, բայց սաղ կիսատ ա: Ու ոչ մեկին չես կարա մեղադրես, որտև սաղ քո լոդրության պատճառով ա: Վա՜յ, մոռացել էի, որ ստեղ էլ եմ մեղավոր:  :LOL:  Չէ՛, ռիսկդ չի հերիքի՝ էդ ինձ վրա բարդես, ամոթ ա: Վերջիվերջո, պտիչկան ինձ համար չի:

Հ.Գ. Էս վերջին պարբերությունը Ակումբի հետ *բացարձակապես* կապ չունի: Եթե կասկածողներ, այնուամենայնիվ, կան, թող ինձ դիմեն, ես պմ-ով կբացատրեմ, թե ինչի մասին է: Ուղղակի հերթական կռվի հավես չունեմ, թե չէ էս Հ.Գ.-ն չէի գրի: Բայց լուրջ, ինչ-որ մեկը կարար իրա վրա վերցներ, ու էլի մեղավորը ես էի դուրս գալու: Կա՜յֆ  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Ծով

:Smile: ՀԱՎԵՍ Ա ԿԱրԴԱԼԸ....., մի կես ժամում կարող է թվալ, թե ամբողջ ժամանակ Բյուրի հետ ես եղել...
Ալիզեն իմանար..իրան ինձնով են հիշում :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քեզ մոտ էլ է պատահում, չէ՞, որ ուզում ես ամեն ինչ մի կողմ շպրտել, կտրվել քո բոլոր պարտականություններից, պատասխանատվություններից, անհետաձգելի գործերից ու հայտնվել մի այնպիսի վայրում, որտեղ բոլորն անծանոթ են, որտեղ ոչ ոք չգիտի՝ ինչ սպասի քեզնից, ինչի համար քեզ դիմի, ինչ օգնություն ակնկալի: Ուզում ես փախչել մի տեղ, ուր հեռախոսդ կարող ես հանգիստ տանը թողնել, և գիտես, որ ոչ ոք քեզ չի փնտրի, ոչ մի հարցով մոտեցող չի լինի, որը երբեմն կարող է քեզ համար էլ կարևոր լինել: 

Մեր հոգեբանության դասախոսներից մեկն ասում էր, որ հիվանդանալու համար էլ է ժամանակ պետք: Մի ժամանակ հենց այդպես էր. ամբողջ տարվա ընթացքում առողջ ման էի գալիս: Սուր շնչական վարակների ցանկացած համաճարակ իմ կողքով էր անցնում, և երբ Նոր տարուն համարձակվում էի մի քիչ թուլանալ, միանգամից ծանր հիվանդանում ու պառկում էի: Հիմա արդեն իմունիտետիս հերն անիծվել է. այս տարվա մեջ չորրորդ կամ հինգերորդ անգամ եմ հիվանդանում: Ես կարող եմ դասից բացակայել, բայց մնացած գործերով չզբաղվել չեմ կարող: Ուստի պառկելս մինչև կեսօր է տևում: Դրանից հետո ժամանակ չկա հիվանդությանս բանի տեղ դնելու: Միայն թե ամեն հարմար առիթն օգտագործում եմ, որ թեյ խմեմ: Ինքնազգացողությունս էլ առանձնապես վատ չի լինի: Եվ միայն գիշերը, երբ կարող եմ ինձ թույլ տալ թուլանալ մի քիչ, աչքերս կբացեմ վալերիանայի հոտից. մայրս լսել է նոպայաձև հազս, վալերիանա բերել, որ խմեմ, հանգստանամ, լավ քնեմ: 
Ես հիվանդանում եմ միայն երբ ժամանակ ունեմ, իսկ դա գիշերն է: 

Էլլան այսօր խոստովանեց, որ այլևս սուրճ չի խմում: Զարմանքով նկատեցի, որ ես էլ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ իմացա, որ հոգեբույժն ընկերուհուս բռերով հոգեմետ դեղեր է նշանակել, ավելին՝ հավեսով վախեցրել է, երբ եղածն ընդամենը հասարակ նևրոզ էր, նորից Հայաստանից հեռանալու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն առաջացավ: Որ մտածում եմ՝ օրդինատուրան մի տարի էստեղ եմ անցնելու, սարսափում եմ: Չեմ ուզում Հայաստանում հոգեբույժ դառնալ: Չեմ ուզում Հայաստանում ուրիշ մասնագիտություն ստանալ: Ու չեմ ուզում պարապ մնալ: 

Իսկ երբ մտածում եմ, որ այս ամառ դժվար Հայաստանից դուրս գամ, է՛լ ավելի եմ սարսափում: Բա իսպաներե՞նս… Ո՞նց եմ լավացնելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեյը սովորականից քաղցր ստացվեց, բայց նա նշանակություն չուներ. կոկորդս քերում էր, և ես պետք է այն խմեի: 

Սենյակիս հատակին պառկած նայում էի կարմիր բաժակին, որի պարունակությունը հազիվ մի քանի րոպեն մեկ էր հայտնվում բերանիս մեջ: Լույսը չէի վառել: Իսկ արցունքներն այնքան էին հոսել, որ ամբողջ թևս թրջվել էր, քիթս՝ փակվել: 

- Բյու՛ր, շատ համով թեյ ես սարքել,- կողքի սենյակից լսեցի մորս ձայնը: 
Իսկ ես շատ լավ գիտեի, որ նա դա ասաց ինձ մխիթարելու համար, որ քաղցր թեյ չի սիրում, և ես սովորականից շատ էի շաքարավազ լցրել:

Կանգնեցի աթոռիս վրա և պահարանի վերևի դարակից ալբոմս հանեցի, որտեղ Անգլիայի ու Իսպանիայի նկարներն էին: Հիշում եմ՝ 200 տեղանի ալբոմ էի գնել ու պատրաստվում էի երկու ճամփորդություններիս լուսանկարներն էլ այնտեղ տեղադրել: Անգլիան 79 էր, իսկ Իսպանիայինը 250-ից ավելի էր, բայց պետք է ընտրեի տպելիքները: Առանց հաշվելու հանեցի, բերեցի, սկսեցի դասավորել ալբոմիս մեջ: Դուրս եկավ՝ 121 հատ է: Ուղիղ: 

Հա՛, էդպես հանեցի ալբոմս… Սկզբում Լոնդոնն էր: Թաուեր բրիջն էր մի հազար կողմից, հազար դիրքով, մենք էինք… Ռիհամին տեսա, կարոտեցի: Հիշեցի, որ աղջիկներին Եգիպտոս մեկնել խորհուրդ չեն տալիս:

Հետո գալիս էին հիվանդ նկարներս: Ասում են՝ մարդիկ կյանքի մեջ մեկ-երկու անգամ են գրիպ տանում, իսկ մնացածներն այլ սուր շնչական վարակներ են: Ա՛յ, այդ մեկը հենց գրիպ էր՝ իր ամբողջ դասական նշաններով: Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, որ միջին ծանրության ձևն էր: 

Հետո հասա Իսպանիային… Կարդում էի նկարների կողքերի մեկնաբանությունները: Հավես էր: Հյուրասենյակի լույսն անջատվեց: Ես մթության մեջ մնացի: Բայց դա չէր խանգարում. շարունակում էի տեսնել իմ հիանալի օրերը:

Ինձ այսօր հարցրին.
- Արտասահմանում կապրեի՞ր:
Դրական պատասխանից հետո.
- Նույնիսկ Իսպանիայու՞մ:
Իսկ ես հենց այնտեղ կապրեի: Մի՞թե իզուր եմ իսպաներեն սովորում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ոչ մի քաղաք էնպես չեմ կարոտում, ինչպես Սևիլյան:

Բաժակս վերցրի գետնից: Արդեն սառել էր: Մի կում էլ արեցի: Այլևս չեմ ուզում էս տանն ապրել, բայց գիտեմ՝ բավական է կես բերան այդ մասին մորս ասեմ, և հարցն անմիջապես կփակվի: Միակ լուծումն արտասահման մեկնելն է, իսկ դրա համար շատ բան է պետք: Դրանից առաջ պետք է նախ համալսարանն ավարտեմ: 

Փորձում եմ հարցի պատասխանը գտնել. ինչի՞ց եմ փախչում: Ես արդեն գիտեմ, որ դրանք հայերը չեն, ես չեմ, նա չէ, շատերը չեն: Հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ մի բառով ասել հնարավոր չէ: Առանձին-առանձին երևույթներից, մարդկանցից, դեպքերից եմ փախչում, բայց դրա մասին հետո կգրեմ:

Բաժակս վերցրի ու տեղափոխվեցի հյուրասենյակ, կոմպը միացրի: Ուզեցի մի կում էլ անել: Դատարկ էր:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փոքրի՛կ, քեզ կպատմե՞ն, թե ինչպես լույս աշխարհ եկար, թե որքան թույլ ու անօգնական էիր կյանքիդ առաջին պահերին: Եվ այնքա~ն անտարբեր էիր. ասես քեզ համար միևնույն լիներ, որ դուրս ես եկել քո մութ ու ապահով տարածքից: Ընդհանրապես չէիր շարժվում, ինչպես սովորաբար լինում է պորտալարը կտրելուց հետո:

Սենյակում լռություն էր տիրում, բայց բոլորը լարված էին, կյանքիդ համար էին պայքարում՝ ամեն մեկն իր ձևով: Մենք՝ ուսանողներս, պատի տակ քաշվեցինք ու սուսուփուս հետևեցինք կատարվածին: Ես չգիտեմ՝ մյուսները ոնց, բայց ես մտքիս մեջ աղոթում էի քեզ համար: Այնպե՜ս էի ուզում, որ ապրես: Իսկ մայրդ, ծննդաբերությունից հետո բավական թուլացած ու հոգնած, փորձում էր հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում սենյակի մյուս ծայրում: Ու միայն որոշ ժամանակ անց լսվում է քո՝ այդքան սպասված ճիչը:

Դու գիտե՞ս, թե որքան ես սպասել մինչև լույս աշխարհ գալդ, և մայրդ ինչքան է տանջվել: Դա ավելին էր, քան սովորական ծննդաբերներինը: Քեզ կպատմե՞ն, որ չնայած այս ամենին, նա քաջաբար պայքարում էր, ոչ մի ծպտուն չէր հանում, չնայած ահավոր ցավերին: Չէր հանձնվում, չնայած ուժասպառ էր լինում:

Ու գուցե շա՜տ տարիներ անց, երբ դու արդեն մեծ մարդ կլինես, պատահաբար հանդիպենք, բայց ո՛չ ես, ո՛չ դու չենք իմանա, որ հանդիպել ենք քո կյանքի առաջին րոպեներին, ավելին՝ լսել եմ սրտիդ բաբախը մինչև լույս աշխարհ գալը: Չէ՞ որ անունդ չգիտեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն անգամ սենյակս հավաքելիս կանգ եմ առնում բազմաթիվ ալբոմներիս վրա, թերթում էջերը, մտքիս մեջ վերականգնում անցած պատկերները, վերհիշում ապրածս… Եվ դա այնքա՜ն հաճելի է… Խմբեցիներիս հետի լուսանկարը երկրորդ կուրսում կենսաքիմիայի ամբիոնում: Ես նստած եմ սեղանին, մյուսները՝ շուրջս: Հետո մեկ ուրիշը նույն տարվա: Պառկած եմ սեղանին, մյուսները՝ շուրջս: Հինգերորդ կուրսի լուսանկարը. դեկտեմբեր, 2007: Ես պառկած եմ սեղանին, մյուսները՝ նստած…

Բայց երբ հասնում եմ որոշ էջերի, արագ թերթում եմ, հայացքս փախցնում:  Եվ երբ բացում եմ օրագրիս նույն հատվածները, կարդալ չի լինում. աչքերս լցվում են: Իսկ ավելի վաղ անցյալին հիմա հանգիստ եմ նայում. հեքիաթի նման է, ասես չի էլ եղել: Այնուամենայնիվ, լուսանկարներն այրել չի կարելի. մի օր գուցե դրանք էլ հաճելի դառնան կամ այնքան օտար, որ քեզ թվա՝ կեղծ են:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, հազվադեպ է պատահում, որ որևէ մեկի ստորագրությունը տպավորություն թողնի ինձ վրա: Իսկ երբ այն ռուսերեն է լինում, սովորաբար չեմ էլ կարդում: Բայց այսօր, չգիտես ինչու, աչք ծակեցին հետևյալ խոսքերը.
Хочется быть доброй, а из-за таких как вы, ничего не получается. 
Միանգամից հիշեցի, թե ինչպես էի բոլոր կողմերից հարվածներ ստանում, թե ինչպես էին մեկը մյուսի հետևից ինձ մեղադրում, իսկ արցունքների հոսքը պարզապես չէր դադարում: Ու դրանց հետ մի հարց պոկվում-ընկնում էր, խառնվում թաց բարձիս. «Ինչու՞ եմ այսքան վատը»: Հետո մի քիչ փոխվում էր հարցս, դառնում. «Ինչու՞ եմ այսքան վատը… այստեղ»: 

Ու ես գիտեմ. մարդուն հնարավորություն տուր, և նա լավը կլինի կամ էլ գոնե այդպիսին կդառնա: Սուտ կլինի, եթե ասեմ, որ իմ կյանքի մնացած բնագավառներում պարզ հարաբերություններ են, որ ամեն ինչ շատ հեշտ է ընթանում: Բայց մի խումբ մարդիկ պետք է որ այդպես կարծեն իրենք իրենց արդարացնելու համար: Իսկ ես հո գիտեմ, որ իմ յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանը պայքար է, որ անընդհատ բախվում եմ ամենատարբեր բնույթի մարդկանց հետ ու կարողանում եմ հաղթել: Ավելին՝ ուժեղ, լավը, բարի լինել, որովհետև այդ հնարավորությունն ինձ տալիս են:

Այսօր քայլում էի 2008-ի վրայով: Չնայած ահավոր դժվար պահերին, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, հրաշալի տարի էր: Դեռ ավելի մանրամասն կամփոփեմ արածներս ու չարածներս, ասածներս ու զսպածներս, չիրականացած երազանքներս ու չսպասված իրադարձությունները, բայց շատ կարճ կարելի է նշել, որ հանգիստ խղճով մտնում եմ 2009. 2008-ը հաղթանակների տարի էր:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տանը բոլորը քնած էին: Ես ցանկացա պարել: Փնտրեցի անլար ականջակալները, բայց չգտա: Որոշեցի եղած մի մետրանոց լար ունեցողով բավարարվել: Ոտքի կանգնեցի: Կոմպի մոտ երկար նստելուց մեջքս ցավում էր:
_Երգն իմ կարոտ է իմ մեջ արթնացած_
Աչքերս փակեցի:
_Երգս թռչնակ է թևերը պարզած_
Թևերս պարզեցի:
_Որ պիտի թռչի հեռու_
Փորձեցի թռչել:
_Բայց պիտի վերադառնա միշտ քեզ մոտ:_
Պատկերացրի՝ ինչ-որ մեկը պարում է ինձ հետ:

_Երբ քեզնից հեռու-հեռու եմ լինում_
Շարժվում, պարում եմ ընդամենը մեկ մետր տրամագծով:
_Քո խորհրդավոր կարոտն է տանջում_
Մոռանում եմ պարընկերոջս:
_Իմ փոքրիկ քաղաք_
Այտերս տաքացան. արցունքներն են:
_Դու քեզ մոտ ես կանչում:_ 
Իմ քաղաք, ե՞րբ պետք է քո կապանքներից ազատվեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

If I was unhappy, I could be someone you would still care about... (Sheryl Crow)
Քիչ առաջ, երբ բլոգումս փնտրում էի պատմվածքներիցս մեկը, հետաքրքրությունից դրդված կարդացի նույն ժամանակվա այլ գրառումներ նույնպես: Ես սարսափեցի այդ -դիակահոտից: Ցնցվեցի, երբ հասկացա, որ 2007-ին պարզապես չէի ապրում: Իզուր էին մարդիկ մեղադրում, թե մեռելների հետևից շատ էի ընկնում: Ախր ես հենց էդպես էլ կայի. քայլող դիակ: 

Հիմա, երբ հիշում եմ այդ ամենը, զգում եմ, որ աշխարհում ոչինչ չի կարող ստիպել, որ վերապրեմ այդ ամենը, նույնիսկ լավ գործեր ստեղծելու գայթակղությունը: Կապույտ պիժանաս հագած անքուն գիշերներից հետո, երբ բարձս թրջվում էր, իսկ դրանից մազերս կպչում էին գլխիս, և ես հայելու մեջ ինձ չէի ճանաչում, իմ լավագույն պատմվածքներն են գրել: Բայց դրանք ոչինչ չարժեն… Զրո են կյանքիցս գնացած օրերի, ամիսների համեմատ: Մի՞թե ավելի լավ չէ ժպտալ, երբ առավոտյան արևի շողերը դեմքիդ են հանգրվանում, ոչ թե գլուխդ թաղել բարձի մեջ՝ թաղվելով սպանիչ խավարի մեջ: 

Մի՞թե չարժե հպարտանալ, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, կյանքս նորից գտա, դժոխքից վերդարձա, հոգեվարքից հետո ծնունդ առա: Երբ հետ եմ նայում, 2007-ն ամբողջությամբ հոգեվարք էր, իսկ 2008-ը դրա հետևանքները վերացնելու տարի: Նույնիսկ զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես կարողացա փրկվել խելագարության ճիրաններից… Մաշկիս վրայով սահող դանակը, որն իրականում ներսից էր սահում, կատվախոտի դատարկ շշերը, հիստերիայի նոպաները, որոնք, ի տարբերություն դասականի, տեղի էին ունենում առանց հանդիսատեսի ներկայության… Եվ այդ ամենը ջնջվեց, մոռացվեց: Միակ ապացույցը, որ երբևէ եղել է, չարաբաստիկ բլոգս է: Բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ վերացնի: Դրանք փաստաթղթեր են… Մահվան թղթեր: 

Ու գիտեմ, որ շատերը սիրում են ինձ դժբախտ տեսնել: Ընդունում են ինձ հենց այդպիսին: Եվ երբ երջանիկ ժպիտ են տեսնում դեմքիս, շտապում են որոշել, որ ինքնախաբեություն է կամ էլ խելագարի տրամադրության կտրուկ փոփոխություն:

Եվ ես գրկում եմ հիանալի 2008-ը, այնտեղից վերցնում ունեցածս մեծ ուժը, երջանկությունը, սերը, լույսը, վերածնունդը, սլանում առաջ, սավառնում 2009-ի կապույտ երկնքում: Ես ծնվել եմ, որ հաղթող լինեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե ես չզբաղվեմ մամայիս գրքի ռեկլամով, երևի ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնի: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե համը որևէ մեկի բերանը գցեմ, ցավով պիտի ասեմ, որ ոչ մի տեղ չի վաճառվում: Խանութներ տարված առաջին խումբը վաճառվեց-վերջացավ: Դրանից հետո ոչ ոք չզբաղվեց էդ հարցով: Գրքերի մնացած օրինակները մնացին մեր տանը՝ պահարաններից մեկում: Ես էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարդում եմ ու հիանում. մամաս իսկական գրող է: Համոզում եմ, որ երկրորդը գրի: Չի լսում: Բայց ասում է, որ կազմակերպենք, գրքերը վաճառենք, ստացված եկեամուտն էլ մեր գրպանը դնենք: Կյանքում նման գործով չեմ զբաղվել, ռիսկ չեմ անում: Բայց փոխարենը առիթի դեպքում աջ ու ձախ նվիրում եմ: Ուզում եմ, որ հնարավորինս շատ մարդ տեսնի, թե ինչքան լավ է մայրս գրում:

Էսօր էլ մի հոդված կարդացի: Մորս գրքի մասին էր: Էդ թերթը երևի դարակները դասավորելիս էր մայրս գտել: Հին էր ու դեղնած: Հեղինակը մորս կուրսեցին էր: Կարդացի, կարդացի, բայց կոնկրետ վիպակին վերաբերող որևէ բառ չգտա: Ոնց որ տարիներ շարունակ ինչ-որ զայրույթ կուտակած լիներ մեջը, իսկ «Թաց քաղաքը» (այդպես է կոչվում գիրքը) ընդամենը խթան է դարձել, որ էդ ամեն ինչը դուրս թափվի:

Ինչևէ, որովհետև մորս գիրքը գիշեցի Լուսինի բլոգում իր ծննդյան մասին կարդալիս, որոշեցի այստեղ տեղադրել հենց այն հատվածը, որտեղ ես եմ լույս աշխարհ գալիս.
«Հանրակացարանից մինչև Մոսկվա հանրախանութի հետևն ընկած ճանապարհը, որով հազար անգամ անցել էի, այլևս խորհրդանշական դարձավ ինձ համար: Դա իմ մայր դառնալու ճանապարհն էր: Բայց անգիտակից վիճակ էր: Ոչ ոք չէր ասել, թե ինչպես պետք է պահեի ինձ:
Ամեն ինչ շատ տարօրինակ էր: Ինձ թվում էր, թե սխալմամբ գժանոց են բերել: Նստարաններին, մահճակալներին, միջանցքներում՝ գազանանոցի հյուսիսային արջերի նման, անընդհատ գալարվող ու ճչացող, սպիտակ անթև գիշերազգեստներով կանայք էին: Ասես սատանա տեսած լինեին: Օդը տաքությունից գվվում էր: Նրանք, ինչ խելքներին գալիս էր, ճչալով դուրս էին թափում, իհարկե ռուսերեն: Ես կուչ եկա: Ամաչում էի ճչալ: Այն էլ՝ հայերեն: Ցածր շշնջում էի՝ Վահա՜ն: Վահա՜ն… Իրականությունից լրիվ վերացել էի: Ես էլ էի ինձ խենթի տեղ դրել: Քրտինքը ճակատիցս ծորում էր, ու չգիտեի, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու: Բայց պարզվում է, որ այնտեղ բոլորիս մասին տեղյակ էին: Դժոխքի վերակացուի նման մեկը գնում-գալիս էր, ստուգում էր մեր որոշ մասերը, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ չափսեր էր ասում՝ մեկ էլ մեկնումեկի թևից բռնած, շտապեցնելով վազեցնում ինչ-որ տեղ: Հետո իմացա, որ դա ծնարանն էր: Ճերմակ խալաթավոր մի տղամարդ ուսիցս բռնեց ու տարավ: Թղթեր էր լրացնում: 
- Քանի՞ տարեկանում ես ունեցել առաջին սեռական հարաբերությունը:
- Քսանմեկ:
- Մարդու գնալը չեմ ասում, սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալն եմ ասում:
- Քսանմե՛կ:
Շշմած նայեց դեմքիս, հայացքի մեջ լպիրշ բան կար՝ բավական լավիկն ես, այդ ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ այդքան ժամանակ…
Քթիս տակ հայերեն մռթմռթացի՝ իմ սև սիրտը, քո վարդագույն հարցերը:
Հասկացավ: Հայ էր:
- Դե լավ, լավ, պի՞նդ կաց: Ի՞նչ ես գույնդ գցել:
…Երբ աղջկաս բերեցին ինձ մոտ՝ կերակրելու, ուզում էի ճչալ՝ սա իմ երեխան չէ: Ծննդաբերելիս ես ուրիշ երեխա էի տեսել, փակ աչքերով՝ դարձյալ անճոռնի մռութով, կարմիր էր ու վիզն էլ չէր պահում: Այս մեկն էլ պակաս անճոռնի չէր, ու երբ աչքերը փակեց, տեսա, որ նույն երեխան էր: Ինձ թվաց, թե աննորմալ երեխա եմ ունեցել, որովհետև առանց ատամների պստլիկ մսագունդն ավելի շատ կենդանի էր հիշեցնում, քան մարդ: Նրա աչքերը բութ անթափանցությամբ գլորվում էին այս ու այն կողմ: Իրեն հասակակից քաչալների կողքին առատ երկար մազեր ուներ: Մի բան միայն հրաշալի գիտեր՝ կուրծք վերցնել: Նա ուզում էր ապրել, ու դա առաջին բանն էր, որ ես հասկացա. ամեն ինչի գնով, իմ կյանքի գնով անգամ, նա պետք է ապրի: Ես ուզում էի, որ նա ապրեր, ու լավ ապրեր, և անպայման՝ իմ շնորհիվ: Ես դրանից խեղճացա: Նրա համար պատասխանատու լինելը տակնուվրա արեց իմ բնությունը: Ես չկայի: Կար կուրծք ուտող ու գիշերը չքնող անհանգիստ երեխա, տակաշորերով լիքը լվացքի պարան ու անվերջ քննություններ, քննություններ, մեկ էլ՝ Վահանի դժգոհությունը, որ չենք թողնում իրեն հանգիստ ու ազատ ապրել կամ գիշերը քնել: Այդ ժամանակվանից ես արդեն, իրոք, չկամ»:

----------

Ingrid (23.03.2013), Moon (29.01.2009), murmushka (09.04.2009), Shauri (08.02.2009), Բարեկամ (29.01.2009), Երվանդ (29.01.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու ես կսուզվեմ-կսուզվեմ…

Երբ անձրև էր գալիս, չէի ուզում վազել, թաքնվել: Եվ թրջվեցի, ու մինչև հիմա զգում եմ ոտքերիս սառնությունը, որովհետև պապիկս ջեռուցումն անջատել է. ապրիլ է: Հեռվից կլսեմ իմ ուրախ կչկչոցն ու անձրևի կտկտոցը, իսկ փողոցները՝ դատարկ, մարդիկ՝ այս ու այն ծածկի տակ պատսպարված: 

Այն երկար-բարակ, անտանելի խառը երազներս իրականության շարունակությունն են, իսկ առավոտը հաջորդում է երազիս: Ես սովորականից ուշ կբացեմ աչքերս, որովհետև ժամանակ է պետք հեռավոր երկրներից իմ անկողին վերադառնալու համար: Ո՞վ ասաց, թե ես գիշերները չեմ ճամփորդում: Կարող ես ստուգել, թաքուն բացել սենյակիս դուռը: Կտեսնես ինձ՝ մռութս բարձի մեջ թաղած, վերմակով մենակ քամակս ծածկած, անուշ քնած: Բայց դու չգիտես, որ այդ պահին սարերի գագաթներ եմ նվաճում, սուզվում ծովի հատակը, պառկում ավազի մեջ, ջունգլիներում կորում, քամու հետ կռվում: Բայց ես մենակ չեմ: Տեսնում եմ նրանց, ովքեր, ի տարբերություն քեզ, հա՛, հենց քեզ, չեն վախենում մի գիշերում աշխարհ կտրելուց:

Եվ առավոտն իմ ճամփորդության շարունակությունն է, իսկ ցերեկը՝ վերջակետը անձրևի մեջ: Տե՛ս՝ մատներիս վրա նստել է կաթ-կաթ… Կսրբեմ, ու կջնջվի, կվերանա, իսկ ես կամ, ապրում եմ: Դու անձրևի կաթիլ ես:

Սա քո մասին է, բայց դու չես, ստեղծածդ տրամադրությունն է…

----------

Artgeo (10.04.2009), impression (10.04.2009), Kita (11.04.2009), Ribelle (10.04.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Երկնային (10.04.2009), Լավ ոստիկան (10.04.2009)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Սիրում եմ նման տրամադրություններ ստեղծողներին...
Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ նա վախենում է մի գիշերում աշխարհ կտրելուց: Գուցե նրան պե՞տք չէ այդ աշխարհը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.04.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրում եմ նման տրամադրություններ ստեղծողներին...


Ես էլ: Բայց հաճախ նրանք այնքան վերացական արարածներ են…

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Բայց նույնիսկ իրական մարդկանց մոտ մենք սիրում ենք ոչ այն, ինչ նրանք իսկապես ունեն, այլ այն, ինչ մենք ենք նրանց վերագրում: Իմ կարծիքով այդ զգացմունքն է վերացական, անկախ արարածներից, ում հանդեպ այն տածվում է:

----------

Ribelle (10.04.2009), Երկնային (10.04.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց նույնիսկ իրական մարդկանց մոտ մենք սիրում ենք ոչ այն, ինչ նրանք իսկապես ունեն, այլ այն, ինչ մենք ենք նրանց վերագրում: Իմ կարծիքով այդ զգացմունքն է վերացական, անկախ արարածներից, ում հանդեպ այն տածվում է:


Չէ՛, հարգելիս, տվյալ դեպքում կոնկրետ անձն է վերացական, որովհետև եթե ինձ շատ կոնկրետ հարց տան, թե ում էր ուղղված գրածս, ես կպատասխանեմ՝ չգիտեմ: Ու պատկերացրու, խաբած չեմ լինի:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Սիրելի՛ս, չեմ ուզում փորձել նյարդերիդ ամրությունը և հարցնել, թե *ում էր ուղղված գրածդ*, բայց եթե քեզ իսկապես նման հարց տային, ապա ճիշտ պատասխանն է՝



> ... քեզ, հա՛, հենց քեզ....
> Սա քո մասին է…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.04.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ ճիշտ է  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի օր առաջ, երբ ընթերցասրահից դուրս եկա հերթական քնկոտությունս հաղթահարելու և Արմենին ասացի՝ գնում եմ թարմանալու, իսկ նա իրեն հատուկ հումորով և ազատությամբ հարցրեց՝ էնուրե՞զ, և ես պատասխանեցի՝ չէ՛, կոֆեին, և երբ իջա անատոմիկի կողքով, զգացի, որ էդ կողմերն անչափ շատ եմ սիրում: Բնական է՝ պետք է ուզած-չուզած հարազատ դարձած լիներ, որովհետև կյանքիս ամբողջ վեց տարի այնտեղ եմ անցկացրել:

Չնայած հատուկ խնդրեցի, որ թեյիս մեջ միայն մի գդալ շաքարավազ լցնեն, էլի քաղցր ստացվեց: Ուզում էր գույնի տոպրակը դեն նետել, բայց թույլ չտվեցի. «Թող մնա մեջը»: Իրոք, եթե թեյս սովորական ստացվեր, իմաստը կկորցներ, որովհետև ես ոչ թե հավեսի համար էի խմում, այլ՝ թարմանալու, իսկ դրա համար մուգ, շա՜տ մուգ թեյ էր պետք:

Ու քայլում էի նորից դեպի վերև՝ անատոմիկի մոտով: Էդ օրը մենակ էի, որովհետև Մարիային քույրը զանգել, «տեղ» էր կանչել, իսկ Լիլյան Ամերիկյան համալսարանում էր պարապում. մեր ընթերցասրահի ծանր օդը նրան վնաս էր: Ես ոչ մի դեպքում նրան չէի միանա, որովհետև այնտեղից օգտվելու համար պետք էր տարին 3000 դրամ վճարել: Եթե այդքան հեռու չլիներ, և վստահ լինեի, որ ինձ անհրաժեշտ բոլոր գրքերը կգտնեմ, փողերս չէի ափսոսա: Բայց միայն մաքուր օդի համար չարժեր… Էսպես եմ ասում, բայց էս մի քանի օրը պիտի գնամ, այնտեղ գրվեմ. կիրակի օրերը պարապելու տեղ չունեմ, իսկ այգիների համար դեռ ցուրտ է:

Ճամփին մի քանի կաթիլ թեյ թափեցի ձեռքիս, որովհետև ցրված էի, փողոցի անհարթությունները չէի տեսնում: Եղանակը հաճելի էր, բայց մի քանի ժամ առաջ անձրև էր եկել: Այդ ժամանակ Լիլյայի ու Մարիայի հետ «Լիստիկի» բացօթյա մասում նստած էի. հենց նոր Կապանից ժամանած ժենգյալով հաց էինք վայելում, մուգ թեյ խմում: Բայց մենք չթրջվեցինք, որովհետև «Լիստիկի» բացօթյա պատշգամբը ծածկ ունի վերևում: Եվ անձրևի աղմուկի տակ Լիլյան ասաց.
- Էրեխե՛ք, հրաշք ա, չէ՞:

Չէ՛, անձրևի հետք չկար. երկինքը պայծառ էր, թեկուզ արդեն մթնում էր: Թեյը ձեռքիս կանգ առա ու նայեցի Նորքի բարձունքներին, որոնց մասին երազում էի դեռ անցյալ գարունից: Բայց այլևս նույն կերպ չէի սիրում այդ թաղամասը: Այն ժամանակ անհամբերությամբ էի սպասում 2009-ի սեպտեմբերին, որ ամեն օր Նորքից ոտքով իջնեմ կամ նույնիսկ գլորվեմ:

Ու մտածկոտ նայում էի ճամփաներին, որոնցով անցել եմ ժպիտը դեմքիս կամ արցունքներով ողողված, մենակ կամ ընկերախմբով, մի անգամ նույնիսկ դասախոսիս հետ, գարնանն ու աշնանը, իսկ ձմեռն ու ամառը չեն տպավորվել, որովհետև դրանք Նորքի համար չեն:

Երբ նորից իջնեմ այնտեղով, և երբ արդեն սեպտեմբեր լինի, ես նույն հաճույքով չեմ վազի, աչքերս չեմ փակի ու չեմ երգի, որովհետև պարզապես նույնը չեմ լինի. դրանից ընդամենը երկու ամիս արդեն ամեն ինչից վերածված կլինեմ ոչնչի՝ ուսերիս կրելով մի ծանր բեռ, որը կոչվում է բժշկի դիպլոմ:

Նայեցի-նայեցի Նորքին ու որոշեցի. ես Հայաստանում չեմ մնալու:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպիտակ ծրար ու դիսկ գնելուց հետո ցանկություն չունեցա միանգամից տանը հայտնվել: Որոշեցի ոտքով քայլել: Հեռու չէր. Օպերայից մեր տուն 20-25 րոպեի ճանապարհ էր:

Երբ հասա Աբովյան - Սայաթ-Նովա խաչմերուկին, չդիմացա գայթակղությանը ու որոշեցի վեր ու վար անել Աբովյանով, որովհետև եղանակը լավն էր, և ամբողջ քաղաքը դրսում էր: Ընդհանրապես, սիրում եմ նման գարնանային օրերին Աբովյանով զբոսնել, որովհետև թվում է՝ Երևանում չես, այլ եվրոպական որևէ քաղաքում. մարդաշատությունը մեզ համար չէ:

Եվ հենց փողոցն անցա, թերթի կրպակի մոտ մի ծանոթ դեմք տեսա: Երկար մտածեցի, հետո հասկացա. սա հավանաբար այն աղջիկն է, որին շատերը նմանեցնում են ինձ: Ես ճանաչեցի, որովհետև Ֆեյսբուքում նկարները տեսել եմ, իսկ նմանություն ընդհանրապես չնկատեցի:

Իսկ Թումանյանն անցնելիս կիթառի ուսուցչուհուս հանդիպեցի: Մի քիչ միասին քայլեցինք: Պատմեցի, որ ես վաղուց արդեն կիթառ չեմ նվագում, բայց եղբայրս բանակից գալուց հետո կարգի է բերում մեր մաշված, հնացած գործիքը, որ նվագի: Նա խանութ մտավ, իսկ ես շարունակեցի: Երկու քայլ չանցած հայտարարություն տեսա. «Կիթառի դասընթացներ առանց տարիքային սահմանափակումների»: Ժպտացի. ես ոչ մի դեպքում այլևս երբեք չեմ նվագի, որովհետև անտաղանդ եմ:

Լսում եմ՝ կանչում են հետևիցս. «Տաթևի՜կ, Տաթևի՜կ»: Ու թեև ես Տաթևիկը չեմ, և ոչ ոք ինձ այդպես չի կոչում, շատ լավ հասկացա, որ ինձ են կանչում: Շրջվեցի, տեսա մի տարեց կնոջ ու մի տղայի: Նորից գլուխս թեքեցի:
- Չէ՛, ինքը չի:
- Բայց շատ նման ա:
Հետևիցս եկող կինն ու տղան չէին կարող տեսնել, թե ինչպես ժպիտ նկարվեց դեմքիս:

Հյուսիսային պողոտայի խաչմերուկով անցնելիս նորից տեսա կիթառ նվագող այն պարոնին՝ ժպիտը դեմքին, գլխին հետաքրքիր գլխարկ:

Եվ հանկարծ զգացի, որ մենակ եմ զբոսնում: Ու չկար մեկը, որ կարող էր ինձ միանալ: Բայց ես սովոր եմ. վաղուց արդեն փակվել եմ իմ մեջ, ու ոչ ոք չի կարողանում մոտենալ: Վաղուց արդեն ես միայն իմ սեփականությունն եմ:

Աբովյանի վերջին չհասած՝ որոշեցի վերադառնալ: Անցա փողոցը, մյուս մայթով շարունակեցի դեպի վեր: Ճանապարհին նորից կիթառի դասատուիս տեսա: Ժպտացի, անցա:

Չէ՛, իսկապես մարդաշատ էր Աբովյանը: Այն այդպիսին տեսնելիս Հայաստանից հեռանալու ցանկությունս մարում է, որովհետև զգում եմ, որ քաղաքը շնչում է, իսկ ես չեմ կարող մեռած վայրերում ապրել:

Մի կին ու մի տղամարդ անցան մոտովս: Դեռ հեռվից երևում էր, որ կինը «ստեղացի» չէ: Հայերի մի տեսակ կա, որ առաջին հայացքից էլ կռահում ես՝ Լոսից է: Նրանք ոչ մի ուրիշ ազգի նման չեն, ոչ մի ուրիշ հայի նման չեն, տիպիկ լոսեցիներ են: Չեմ կարող բացատրել, թե ինչպես եմ տարբերում նրանց, որովհետև շատ չեմ շփվել Լոսից եկած հայերի հետ, եթե չհաշվենք մի քանի հեռավոր ազգականներիս: Հավանաբար ես ճիշտ էի կռահել, որովհետև այն պահին, երբ կողքովս անցան, լսեցի. «Իրան ասեցի Հայաստան եմ էկել»:

Կինո «Մոսկվայի» պաստառների մոտ զանազան աղջիկներ լուսանկարվում էին: Սկզբում զարմացա. ի՞նչ մի տեսարան է որ: Հետո նկատեցի, որ նրանց հետաքրքրող պաստառը Գառուի համերգի գովազդն էր:

Իսկ քիչ անց Վարդին ու Հայկին տեսա: Դուրս էին եկել զբոսանքի: Նրանք հիշում էին հին ու լավ օրերը: Իսկ ինձ համար չկան դրանք: Կան մարդիկ, որոնց ուզում եմ տեսնել և կան այնպիսիք, որոնց չեմ ուզում:

Եվ շարունակեցի քայլել: Թումանյանից թեքվեցի, ուղղվեցի դեպի տուն:

Օղակաձև զբոսայգում շների մի խումբ առաջս կտրեց (ոհմակ բառը չեմ ուզում օգտագործել, որովհետև մի տեսակ ագրեսիվ է հնչում): Մեկը թռվռալով քայլում էր, իսկ մյուսը ցանկացող հայացքով հետևից գնում էր՝ հարմար պահ որոնելով: Մնացածները գլուխները կախ զբոսնում էին: Ու մի շնիկ պոկվեց նրանցից, հետևիցս եկավ:

Քայլեցինք միասին, այգուց դուրս եկանք: Մտածեցի՝ փողոցը չի անցնի, կվերադառնա իր տեղը: Բայց անցավ: Գալիս էր հետևիցս՝ ականջները թափ տալով, պոչիկը շարժելով, լեզուն դուրս հանած: Մեկ առաջ էր ընկնում՝ ասես ինձնից լավ գիտեր մեր տան տեղը, մեկ շուրջս թռչկոտում, մեկ էլ ճամփից շեղվում, հետ-հետ գնում, հետո վերադառնում: Իսկ ես ժպտացի: Այլևս մենակ չէի. շնիկն ինձ տուն էր տանում: Սկսեցի խոսել հետը: Ուրախ էր:

Ու մինչև անգամ աստիճաններով բարձրացավ հետս, մեր բակ մտավ: Որոշեցի կերակրել, հետո բաց թողնել: Խեղճը սոված կլիներ. փողոցային շան կերածն ի՞նչ պիտի լինի: Ու մինչ տուն մտա, եղբորս պատվիրեցի, որ դուրս գա, տեսնի՝ ով է եկել հետս, շնիկն անհետացավ: Չհասցրի անգամ սառնարանը բացել:

Ժպտացի:

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), Lyonik (25.10.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Շատ արկածային գրառում էր: Հիշում եմ, երբ կարդում էի Ժյուլ Վեռնի հատորները, կողքիս մշտապես քարտեզ էր լինում: Երբ մի ինչ-որ նոր աշխարհագրական անուն էի կարդում, իսկույն քարտեզի վրա գտնում էի այն, նշում անում ու էդպես հետևում էի, թե ինչպես են ճանապարհորդում գրքի հերոսները (Ինձ նրանց հետ երբեք չեմ պատկերացրել): 
Ու հիմա էլ, երբ կարդում էի էս գրառումը, բաց արեցի համակարչիս մեջ գտնվող Երևանի թվային քարտեզը ու սկսեցի հետևել հերոսուհու ճանապարհին: (Դե ինչ արած, ես երևանցի չեմ): Շատ հետաքրքիր էր: Ինչեր ասես, որ չտեսա ու ամենից առաջ այն, որ Հյուսիասյին Պողոտան Երևանի քարտեզի վրա ընդհանրապես պետք չէ, որ լիներ: Բայց ճանապարհորդ ջան, Շառա Տալյանին չհասած քեզ ընդհանրապես կորցրեցի: Փոխարենը մոտս կրկին շուն պահելու ցանկություն առաջացավ: Լավ է, գոնե րոպեական թուլություն էր: Էլ երբեք նման հիմարություն չեմ անի: 
Ժպտալու բան չկա:

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժպտալու բան չկա:


Ինչու՞

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ժպտացի:


Ինչու՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչու՞


Ինչու՞ ոչ

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ինչու՞


Ինչու՞ տալ հարց, որի պատասխանը ինքդ էլ գիտես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչու՞ տալ հարց, որի պատասխանը ինքդ էլ գիտես:


Չգիտեմ… Չգիտեի, որ չի կարելի ժպտալ: Չգիտեի, որ ժպտալու համար պետք ա թույլտվություն ստանալ…

----------

Փոքրիկ (12.04.2009)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Չգիտեի, որ չի կարելի ժպտալ: Չգիտեի, որ ժպտալու համար պետք ա թույլտվություն ստանալ…


Ինչպես նաև չժպտալու համար...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ վատ արարքներիս համար մեղադրական ճառեր չեն ասում, ես փորփրում, գտնում եմ սխալներս:
Երեկ իմ միակ արդարացումն այն էր, որ նախապես լարված էի, նախապես կուտակած արցունքներ ունեի, որոնք դուրս գալ էին ուզում: Բայց միայն այդքանը: Ցանկացած իրավիճակում էլ հնարավոր է զսպվածությունը: Կարող էի ափերիցս դուրս չգալ, կարող էի չհեռանալ: Իսկ տուն գնալու ճանապարհին, ինչքան էլ գլուխս ցավեր, վերլուծում էի իրավիճակը, հասկանում, որ մեծագույն մեղավորը ես եմ, թեկուզ դիմացինի խոսելու տոնն էլ էն չէր:

Իսկ երբ փորձում են հասկանալ, թե ինչու այս կամ այն սխալը թույլ տվեցի, միանգամից դիմացինիս մեջ տեսնում եմ այն մարդուն, որն անհանգստանում է ինձ համար, որն ինձ սիրում է, ոչ թե գետնին հավասարեցնելու նպատակ ունի:

Ու երբ չեն հայտարարում` դու օգնության կարիք ունես, այլ հարցնում` ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել քեզ համար, հասկանում եմ, որ դիմացինն իմ մասին իսկապես մտածում է, ոչ թե քիթը տնկած խորհուրդներ է տալիս:

Եվ իրականում ես հուզվեցի, երբ նման առաջարկ լսեցի: Իրականում ես օգնության կարիք ունեի, բայց լռում էի, ոչինչ չասացի: Այդ պահին հիշում էի, թե որքան ինքնուրույն եմ եղել ես ընդհանրապես: Ու շատ դեպքերում, երբ ամեն մի նորմալ մարդ օգնության կդիմեր, ես ներվայնանում, պատեպատ էի խփվում, բայց խնդիրների լուծումներն ինքս գտնում: Եվ հասկացա, որ այդ պահին իսկապես օգնություն կարիք ունեի, բայց դա ոչ թե շպրտվում էր երեսիս, այլ նրբորեն ասվում, որ չլինի թե` վզիս ինչ-որ բան են փաթաթում: Ես ավելի հարմար բան չկարողացա գտնել, ասացի.
- Աղոթիր ինձ համար:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.04.2009), Chilly (26.10.2009), Nadine (15.04.2009), Norton (15.04.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Լավ ոստիկան (16.04.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Գրելու անհաջող փորձս ու այն աղջիկը, որի անունը չիմացա*

Պարապելու անհաջող փորձերից հետո վերցրի նյարդաբանության տետրս, որովհետև դա միակ հնարավոր գրելու տարածքն էր պայուսակիս մեջ, մի գրիչ ու լուռ քայլեցի դեպի բուֆետ: Մտածեցի՝ կնստեմ իմ սիրած բարձր աթոռներին, շերտավարագույրի շերտերն իրարից հեռու կտանեմ, արանքից կհետևեմ գնացող-էկողին ու կգրեմ, թեկուզ դրանից առաջ ընթերցասրահում փորձել էի մի քիչ խզբզել, բայց առաջին նախադասությունից հետո ջղայնացել, ճմրթել, շպրտել էի սեղանիիս անկյունին:

Բայց հաշվարկներս մի քիչ սխալ դուրս եկան, որովհետև դասամիջոցի ժամ էր, և բուֆետը լիքն էր: Մտածեցի՝ շուտով կդատարկվի, ու կկարողանամ մտքերիս հետ մենակ մնալ:

Մեկին խնդրելով, որ աթոռն իր պայուսակից ազատի՝ վերցրի կոլայիս շիշը ու թառեցի, իսկ վաճառողուհին հետևիցս կանչեց, ասաց. «Բա ձողիկ չե՞ս ուզում»: Մինչև հիմա չեն սովորել, որ ես կոլան անմիջապես շշից եմ խմում. ձողիկը համը փչացնում է:

Լուռ նայում էի դուրս: Լիքը մարդիկ էին գնում-գալիս, մի մասը ծանոթ, մյուսները՝ ոչ: Սպասում էի, թե երբ պիտի կողքս դատարկվի, որ հանգիստ տետրս բացեմ: Մեկ էլ լսում եմ.
- Ու՜ֆ, ստեղ հաց ուտել չի ըլնում: Սաղ քեզ են նայում:
Այդ պահին նկատեցի ինձնից աջ նստած աղջկան, որը երևում է՝ զրույց էր փնտրում: Դիմացը սուրճի կիսադատարկ բաժակ էր դրված, բայց ուտելիքի հետք չէր էլ երևում:

Մտածեցի՝ վերաբերման զառանցանք ունի. արժե հետը մի քիչ խոսել:
- Ո՞ր կուրս ես:
- Երկրորդ: Իսկ դու՞:
- Վեցերորդ:
- Վա՜յ, արդեն օրդինատո՞ր ես:
Չգիտեր, որ օրդինատոր դառնում ես վեցերորդն ավարտելուց հետո:
- Չէ՛, դեռ ուսանող եմ: Ավարտում եմ:
- Բա ո՞ր ֆակուլտետից ես: Ստոմի՞ց ես, թե՞ բուժից:
Չգիտեր, որ ստոմերը վեցերորդ կուրս չունեն: Ավելին՝ չգիտեր նաև, որ իրենց սերունդն արդեն չորրորդով է ավարտելու:
- Բուժ:
- Բա ի՞նչ մասնագետ ես:
Չգիտեր, որ մասնագիտությունն ավարտելուց հետո են ընտրում:
- Հոգեբուժություն:
Դեմքին չափից դուրս լուրջ արտահայտություն տալով մեծավարի ասաց.
- Լսի, քեզ խորհուրդ չէի տա հոգեբան դառնալ: Երևանում էտի անիմաստ ա:
Արդեն հոգնել եմ մարդկանց բացատրելուց, որ հոգեբանությունն ու հոգեբուժությունը տարբեր մասնագիտություններ են, բայց ամեն անգամ, երբ մեկը սխալվում է, համբերատար կերպով բացատրում եմ: Իսկ էս դեպքում լռեցի. զգացի, որ անիմաստ է:
- Հա՛, գիտեմ: Ուզում եմ արտասահման գնալ:
- էտ ուրիշ հարց:

Լռություն: Սպասում եմ, որ գնա: Դասամիջոցն ավարտվում է:
- Լսի, դու կո՞ղմ ես, որ հարսանիքին աղջիկը ծաղիկը բռնում ա, հետո ամուսնանում ա:
- Չէ՛, էդ սուտ ա: Շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ բռնել են, բայց չեն ամուսնացել:
- Կարող ա ձեռներից բաց են թողել:

Լռություն: Մինչ ես պատուհանից դուրս եմ նայում, նա իր երկու հեռախոսներով կա՛մ ադնակլասնիկ է մտնում, կա՛մ զանգում:
- Իմացե՞լ ես: Հնդիկ ա մեռել,- մեկ էլ սկսեց:
- Հա՛, տեսա նկարը: Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաս ինչից:
- Աբշիռնի ինֆարկտ ա ստացել: 22 տարեկան էր:

- Ը՛խք, էս աղջկանից զզվում եմ:
Շուռ եմ գալիս, տեսնեմ՝ էդ ումի՞ց է զզվում:
- Էդ մեկը չէ, կողքինը:
- Բա ինչու՞ ես զզվում:
Մի քանի վայրկյան լռեց. պատասխան էր փնտրում:
- Բամբասկոտ ա,- վերջապես գտավ:

Նորից լռություն:
- Լսի, գինեկալագիչըսկի ընտրի կամ էլ էխո կամ էլ խիռուռգիչըսկի… Չէ, էդ մեկը երևի չես կարա:
- Գինեկոլոգիա չեմ ուզում. չափից դուրս շատ են ցանկացողները, տեղ չկա:
Ու պատկերացրի ինձ ներզննում անելիս: Սիրտս խառնեց: Դեռ չեմ մոռանում այն օրը, երբ առաջին ու վերջին անգամ ներզննում կատարելուց հետո մատս հանեցի հիվանդի հեշտոցից, և թարախոտ էր: Որպես պարզաբանում ասեմ, որ ձեռնոցով էի, բայց, միևնույն է, զզվելի էր:
- Բա էխո՞: Նստածդ տեղը լիքը փող կառնես:
- Հա՛, գիտեմ, բայց չեմ ուզում. չափից դուրս թեթև ա:
- Թեթև՞: Նստածդ տեղն էնքա՜ն կառնես:
Այդ պահին հասցրի ուսումնասիրել նրան. թմբլիկ, լավ հագնված աղջիկ էր: Էնքան էր քսվել, ոնց որ տոնահանդեսի գնալուց լիներ: Դեմքի վերին կեսն ամբողջովին փայլեր էին: Կասեք՝ հայ աղջիկները միշտ էլ էդպես են քսվում: Չէ՛, էս մեկն ավելի շատ էր տենց քսվել, քան սովորաբար: Իսկ մազերի արմատներն ավելի բաց էին, քան ծայրերը:
- Բա վեց տարվա սովորածս ափսո՞ս չի, որ գնամ էխո:
Երևի չհասկացավ, թե ինչքան թանկ էին ինձ համար այն գիտելիքները, որոնք ձեռք էի բերել այս ընթացքում, որ նույնիսկ լավ փող աշխատելու գնով դրանցից չէի հրաժարվի:

Նորից լռություն: Դասամիջոցն ինչքան ուժ ուներ, վերջացել էր: Բուֆետը դատարկվել էր:
- Ը՛խք, հավես չունեմ դասի գնալու:
- Ի՞նչ դաս ա:
Մտածեց. պատասխան էր փնտրում:
- Փիլիս: Էդ դասախոսն էլ էնքան ուշ ա գալիս:
Զանգեց ինչ-որ մեկին.
- Կասես ինձ «բացակա» չդնի. գալու եմ:
- Դասախոսդ ո՞վ ա,- հարցրի:
- Մի հատ կնիկ:
- Իսկ մեզ Ֆելիքսն ա տվել, հիմա ստեղ չի աշխատում: Նենց խիստ էր:
Ու նույն պահին հիշողություններով տեղափոխվեցի դեպի առաջին կուրս… Ֆելիքս Կարապետյանը, որից բոլորը սարսափում էին, որը խոստացել էր երեք բանավոր պատասխանի դեպքում ստուգարքը մեխանիկորեն դնել: Շատերն էին փորձում պատասխանել, բայց հենց Ֆելիքսը տեսնում էր՝ ուսանողը չի մտածում, բացասական էր դնում, ընդ որում դա կարող էր տատանվել 0-4 միջակայքում: Հիշեցի նաև առաջին անգամ «դասից թռնելը», որը Ֆելիքսի լեկցիայից էր. ես, Ժաննան ու Մարիան գնացել էինք պոնչիկանոց: Իսկ գործնականի ժամանակ Ֆելիքսն ինձ նախատեց, որ թռել էի լեկցիայից, ասաց. «Երեք գնահատականդ ստացել ես, էլ չե՞ս ուզում գալ»: Ու հիմա ցավում եմ, որ սովորածս փիլիսոփայությունից ոչինչ չի մնացել:

- Ը՛խք, ուզում եմ զուգարան գնամ, ալարում եմ:
- Ես էլ պիտի գնամ պարապելու, ալարում եմ:
Զգացի, որ գրելուս փորձը ձախողվեց:
- Դե լավ, ես գնացի պարապելու:
- Չիտալկայու՞մ:
Չնայած սպասում էի, որ դեմքին զզվողի արտահայտություն կտա, բայց չէ…
- Գնացինք:
Նա քայլեց դեպի զուգարան, ես՝ ընթերցասրահ:

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), cold skin (20.04.2009), Kita (20.04.2009), Lyonik (25.10.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), snow (26.10.2009), Մարկիզ (19.04.2009), Ուրվական (19.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ներիր, որ օրագրումդ գրում եմ: Չդիմացա:



> Մտածեցի՝ վերաբերման զառանցանք ունի. արժե հետը մի քիչ խոսել:


Սակայն «զառանցական խանգարում»-ը ժխտվեց և փաստորեն, ախտորոշվեց «սակավամտություն»: :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներիր, որ օրագրումդ գրում եմ: Չդիմացա:


Ազատ եղիր մտքերդ արտահայտել  :Wink: 




> Սակայն «զառանցական խանգարում»-ը ժխտվեց և փաստորեն, ախտորոշվեց «սակավամտություն»:


Շա՜տ ճիշտ ես: Էս ամեն ինչը, երբ պատմում էի մյուսներին, հենց էդպես էլ սկսում էի: Ուղղակի ուզեցի ֆորումում մի քիչ թեթև ներկայացնել  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (20.04.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բաժակը վերցրել եմ, ուզում եմ կենաց անել: Ես, որ սովորաբար ասելիքի պակաս չեմ ունենում, բառեր էի փնտրում, որ բացատրեմ, թե ինչքան կարևոր են սեղանի շուրջ հավաքված ընկերներս ինձ համար:
- Հեսա կլացեմ,- ասաց Իննան:
Նկատեցի, որ ես էլ եմ հուզվում: Նախադասությունը կիսատ թողեցի ու եզրափակեցի.
- Ձեր կենացը:

Ափսո˜ս էդ պահին Լիլյան արդեն գնացել էր, իսկ Աննաներիցս մեկը չկար:

Մինչ այդ, երբ Իննան եկավ (իսկ նա վերջինը ժամանեց), մի ծաղկեփունջ տվեց մորս:
- Գուցե իրա՞ն պիտի տաս,- ու մայրս ցույց տվեց ինձ:
- Չէ, Ձեզ համար ա...
Իսկ հետո, երբ մայրս արդեն ծաղիկներով էր զբաղվում, Իննան բացատրեց.
- Ինչու՞ են ծնունդներին մենակ էրեխեքին շնորհավորում: Բա ծնողնե՞րը՝ նրանց նախատեսողներն ու ստեղծողները:

Ընդհանրապես, այս ծննդյանս օրը յուրահատուկ էր նրանով, որ ոչ թե ինձ ուշադրության կենտրոնում զգացի, ինչպես սովորաբար, այլ զգացի, թե որքան շատ եմ սիրում համալսարանիս տված ընկերներիս: Ձևականությունների հետևից չընկա: Օրս անցկացրի միայն նրանց հետ, ում ուզում էի տեսնել:

Իսկ ես արտասվում եմ... երջանկությունից:

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), Chuk (25.10.2009), Ingrid (24.03.2013), Kita (26.10.2009), Lyonik (25.10.2009), Nadine (26.10.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), snow (26.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իջնում եմ Նորքով: Հետևում՝ մաշված աշունը, առջևում՝ քաղաքն ափիս մեջ: Ռադիոյով Ջոն Լենոնը երգում է.
Imagine all the people
Living for today
Պիտի թեքվեմ արդեն: Տեսնում եմ մի պստիկ փիսո՝ մոլորված շուրջն է նայում: Մոտենում եմ: Ուզում է փախչել:
- Փը˜ս-փը˜ս:
Կանգնում է: Հասնում եմ նրան, պպզում, սկսում շոյել: Փիսոն դեղինի բոլոր երանգներն ունի, մի քիչ էլ սև: Փիսոն աշունն իր մորթու վրա է վերցրել: Քորում եմ ականջի հետևը: Փիսոն մռռում է: Մեն-մենակ փիսոն՝ շուրջը լիքը չորացած աշուն: Ջոն Լենոնը երգում է.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace
Աչքերս փակում եմ: Փիսոն մի թաթիկով բարձրանում է ոտքիս, հետո՝ ուսիս: Մռռում է ականջիս տակ: Ու նուրբ քամին խաղում է մազերիս հետ: Ջոն Լենոնը շարունակում է.

You may say I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope some day you'll join us 
And the world will be as one 

Աշունը, փիսոն, քամին, քաղաքն ափիս մեջ ու Ջոն Լենոնը... Պատկերացնում եմ, երջանիկ եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (06.11.2009), cold skin (03.11.2009), Kita (02.11.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (02.11.2009), Երկնային (02.11.2009), Ծով (06.11.2009), Հայկօ (03.11.2009), Շինարար (02.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.11.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> Աշունը, փիսոն, քամին, քաղաքն ափիս մեջ ու Ջոն Լենոնը... Պատկերացնում եմ, երջանիկ եմ:


դզեց :Love:  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարիներ առաջ, երբ էդպես երրորդ-չորրորդ կուրսի ուսանող կլինեի, մեր անատոմիկից դեպի լաբորատոր բարձրացող ճանապարհին (մարդկային լեզվով՝ Հերացու սկզբնամասում) մի տատիկ ինձ կանգնեցրեց: Սկսեց պատմել, որ իր աղջիկը հոգեկան հիվանդ է, որ եկել էր դեղ գնելու, իսկ այն թանկացել էր (սովորական երևույթ մեր օրերում), ամբողջ փողերը տվել էր ու տուն գնալու կոպեկ չուներ: Պատմեց դստեր ամբողջ կենսագրությունը, թե ոնց է գնացել Մոսկվայում սովորելու, ոնց է սկսվել հիվանդությունը, ոնց են դեղերով կարգավորել, բայց հոր մահից հետո նորից սրացել է, որ ինքը հայոց լեզվի ուսուցչուհի է, հիմա էլ հիվանդ աղջկան տանը մենակ է թողել՝ վախենում է մի բան ջարդի, վնաս տա, տունն էլ հեռու է, ոտքով չի կարող գնալ: Էդ ընթացքում աչքերն էլ լցրեց: Էն աստիճանի, որ քիչ էր մնում՝ ես էլ հուզվեի: Ամաչելով 200 դրամ ուզեց, խոստացավ, որ հաջորդ օրը նույն տեղը կբերի, իսկ ես պնդեցի, որ չանհանգստանա, ոչինչ, կարևորը շուտ տուն հասնի:

...Ամիսներ անցան: Քայլում էի Կորյունով: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ ջրակալած պղտոր աչքերով մի տատիկ ինձ է մոտենում:
- Ես մանկավարժ եմ: Էսօր գնացի աչքի բժշկի...
- Դեղ նշանակեց, փողը չհերիքեց, չէ՞,- ջղայնացա՝ ճանաչելով հոգեկան հիվանդ աղջիկ ունեցող տատիկին:
- Չէ, չէ,- շփոթվեց:
- Կներեք, ես ժամանակ չունեմ,- ու ճամփաս շարունակեցի:

Հաջորդ հանդիպումը տեղի ունեցավ Ռադիոտան մոտ: Նորից ինչ-որ նմանատիպ բան ասաց, իսկ ես արդեն կատաղեցի.
- Չե՞ք ամաչում: Մի ժամանակ էլ հոգեկան հիվանդ աղջիկ ունեիք:
- Դուք ինձ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփոթում եք:
- Հաստատ չեմ շփոթում: Գոնե Ձեր հիշողությունը մարզեք, հետո փողոց դուրս էկեք, որ նույն մարդուն մի քանի անգամ չմոտենաք:
- Բայց... բայց... որտե՞ղ եմ Ձեզ մոտեցել:
Հըմ... աշխարհագրական կետերն էլ է շփոթում:

Նա հավանաբար մեր թաղերից էր, որովհետև հաճախ էի տեսնում Սայաթ-Նովայի ծայրերին կամ փոստի մոտակայքում: Երևի հենց փոստի շենքում էլ ապրում էր (Հերացուց երեք րոպեի ճանապարհ), որովհետև մի քանի անգամ էդ կողմերում տեսա՝ ձեռքին հացի տոպրակ, իր հասակակից կանանց հետ (ըստ երևույթին՝ հարևան) ուրախ-ուրախ զրուցելիս: Թեև աչքերը միշտ պղտոր ու ջրալի էին, բայց դեմքը պայծառ էր:

Մի անգամ էլ տեսա Աբովյան փողոցում՝ մի ջահել աղջկա խոսացնելիս: Կլանված լսում էր: Երևում է՝ հերթական զոհն էր: Ես էլ որոշեցի տատիկի գործին խփել: Աղջկան մի կողմ քաշեցի, նախ ճշտեցի՝ ճանաչու՞մ է պառավին, թե ոչ, իսկ հետո բացատրեցի, թե ինչու է մոտեցել: Շուռ եկավ, ասաց՝ կներեք, շտապում եմ, հեռացավ:

Էսօր անատոմիկի մոտով բարձրանում էի դեպի լաբորատոր (մարդկային լեզվով՝ Հերացիով): Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ մեր տատիկը կանգնած շուրջն է նայում: Տարածքը դատարկ էր, ուսանողություն չկար, բայց անատոմիկի պատի տակ մի աղջիկ կար կանգնած: Ուշադիր նայում էի երեսին՝ սպասելով, որ ինձ կմոտենա. էս անգամ ուզում էի համբերատար լսել, փորձել պարզել, թե որն է իր յուրօրինակ մուրացկանության պատճառը: Բայց երևի ճանաչեց, որովհետև ինքն էլ ինձ ուշադիր նայեց ու չմոտեցավ: Ավելին՝ երբ փոքր-ինչ հեռացա, քայլեց դեպի անատոմիկի պատի տակ կանգնած աղջիկը: Իսկ ես, քանի որ ինձ հռչակել էի որպես տատիկի գործին խփող, հետ քայլեցի, աղջկան զգուշացրի, իսկ նա շատ ուրախ ասաց.
- Տենց էլ գիտեի:

Ձեզ մոտեցե՞լ է ջրակալած ու պղտոր աչքերով էս տատիկը: Էնքան հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչի՞ համար է փող ուզել:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էնքան հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչի՞ համար է փող ուզել:


Գուցե հաց ուտելու՞:

----------

Շինարար (24.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուցե հաց ուտելու՞:


Հայկ ջան, հաց ուտելու համար փող ուզողը կենտրոնում տուն չէր ունենա, գուցե կնշեր, որ հաց ուտելու համար ա (տենց դեպքերում մտնում եմ խանութ, հացն առնում, դնում ձեռները), վերջին ժամանակներս էլ գներն էդքան չէր բարձրացնի (մեկ այլ՝ զուգահեռ քննարկման մեջ մեկը նշել է, որ էդ կինն իրենից 1500 է ուզել):

----------

Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր կյանքիցս գոհ եմ: Երևի Ռիփի վերջին պոստն էր պատճառը: Նենց կուզեի՝ ամեն առավոռ արթնանալ ու սուրճի հետ մի հատ էլ տենց պոզիտիվ բան կարդալ, նոր տնից դուրս գալ: Մի ամբողջ օրվա դոզա:

Հիվանդանոցից դուրս եմ գալիս, անցնում եմ պահակակետով, տեսնեմ՝ սիրամարգերից մեկը պոչը բացել, հազիվ է հավասարակշռությունը պահում: Էնքան խնդալու էր. ամեն քայլ անելուց առաջ երկար մտածում էր, գցում-բռնում, հետո տոտիկը շարժում, որ հանկարծ չընկնի: Որ ես մոտեցա, քամակով էր ինձ կանգնած: Ձեն տվեցի: Սա էլ կամաց-կամաց, շա˜տ դանդաղ 180 աստիճանով պտտվեց, որ դիմացից տեսնեմ իրա սիրուն պոչը: Իսկ էն մյուսը՝ սպիտակը, էդ գեղեցկությունից շլացած կծկվել էր վանդակի անկյունում:

Երբ դարպասներից դուրս եկա, ընկա մտքերի մեջ: Ընդհանրապես, հոգեբուժարանից մինչև կանգառ ճամփան մտածելու, երազելու համար է: Կախված տրամադրությունիցս մի օր Իռլանդիա եմ չվում, մի օր՝ մահվան մահիճս պատկերացնում:

Ուրեմն էդպես ինքս ինձնով տարված գնում եմ, մեկ էլ լսեմ՝ մեկը գոռաց: Նայեմ, տեսնեմ ոտքերիս մոտ քոթոթ է: Երևի տրորել եմ թաթը: Որ նայեցի, ձայնն ավելի բարձրացրեց, վնգստալով փախավ: Նե˜նց վատ էղա: Կանչում եմ, ասում՝ արի մոտս, սիրեմ՝ անցնի: Պուճուր ժամանակ էլ, որ մի տեղս վնասում էի, մամաս ասում էր՝ արի պաչեմ, անցնի: Հիմա էդ էր: Բայց շունիկը (շնիկ բառը չեմ սիրում) փախնում ու փախնում էր:

Վերջը կանգնեց, ձենը կտրեց: Սկսեց պոչիկը շարժել ու ոտքերով գետնին խփել. էն որ անում են սոված ժամանակ: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ որտեղից որտեղ նույն չափսի երկրորդ քոթոթը հայտնվեց, էս մեկը՝ շեկ, իսկ էդ շեկության վրա՝ լիքը ցեխ: Երկուսով սկսեցին պոչերը շարժել ու ոտքերով գետնին խփել: Ասում եմ՝ էկեք հետս, գնանք խանութ, մի բան առնեմ, կերակրեմ ձեզ: Բայց դե չէին հասկանում, ի՞նչ անեի: Մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ ձկան հոտ ա գալիս: Դու մի ասա սրանք մի հատ լավ զիբիլի տոպրակ են կպցրել, ձուկ են անուշ անում...

Մի քիչ առաջ եմ գնում: Մի հատ մեծ, սիրուն սև շուն, ճակատին՝ սպիտակ խալ... Կողքի մարդիկ քացով քշում են: Ուզում եմ սիրել, էն էլ արագ անցնում է կողքովս. գնում էր ճտերի մոտ:

Մանկատան դիմացի ծառի մոտ սպիտակ աղավնիները հավաքվել էին զավզակելու: Էնքան հավես էր. մեկը մյուսին մի բան էր ասում, թևերը թափահարում, հետո մյուսն էր նույնն անում ու էդպես շարունակ:

Իսկ Նորքում ձմեռ է՝ գորշ ու անհետաքրքիր: Նայում եմ իմ սիրած պատուհանից, տեսնեմ՝ աշնան կարմիրը մոխրագույն է դարձել: 

Ամայի ճամփով իջնում եմ: Մեկ էլ երկու հիստերիկ շուն ձենները գլուխները գցած, իրենց լավ տղու տեղ դրած դեմս են դուրս գալիս ու հո չե˜ն հաչում: Դե ինձ էլ մանկուց սովորացրել են, որ էդ կատաղած հարիֆներին տեսնելիս տեղիցս չշարժվեմ, որ վազեմ, հետևիցս կհասնեն: Ու տենց անշարժացել եմ, մտածում եմ՝ հեսա սրանք կբռնեն, ինձ կուտեն, իրիկունը ստեղ ոսկորներս կգտնեն, ինքնությունս էլ հեշտ կպարզեն. սաղ փաստաթղթերս մոտս են: Բայց դե հարիֆ գյադեքը տեսան, որ չեմ փախնում, իրար վրա հաչալով գնացին. երևի խեղճերը սեքս էին ուզում, իսկ ես իրանց առանձնությունը խանգարել էի:

Վերջը ոչ ոք ինձ չկերավ, ավտոյի տակ չընկա, էկա-հասա տուն: Ու հիմա անջատված ուրբաթս եմ վայելում: Հա, ընդամենը ուրբաթ. մյուս շաբաթ էլ եմ գործի: Բայց ո˜նց եմ սիրում մասնագիտությունս: Չէ լուրջ... Սաղ կողմնակի երևույթները թողած (ասա՝ ո՞ր ամբիոնում պրոբլեմ չկա) իսկականից ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն չէի կարող կատարել:

----------

Amaru (26.12.2009), CactuSoul (26.12.2009), einnA (17.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010), Շինարար (25.12.2009)

----------


## matlev

> Ձեզ մոտեցե՞լ է ջրակալած ու պղտոր աչքերով էս տատիկը: Էնքան հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչի՞ համար է փող ուզել:


Մի երկու ամիս առաջ, չեմ հիշում ինչ աչքերով, մոտ 60 տարեկան մի կին ռայկոմում մոտեցավ, ասաց,  թե դեղ պիտի գներ բայց 200 դրամ ա պակասում: Դե ես էլ առաջարկեցի, միասին մտնենք դեղատուն, ինչքան պակասում ա կտամ, համ էլ մոտս մանր չկար: Չհամաձայնվեց, թե բա այս դեղատանը էդ դեղից չկա, ասեցի որտեղ կա էնտեղից էլ վերցնենք, էստեղ լիքը դեղատուն կա, բայց մեկ ա չուզեց:  :Xeloq:

----------


## boooooooom

Սա մուրացկանության ամենաաշխատող ձևերից մեկն է. Կան հղպացած մուրացկաններ, որոնց համար մարդկանց գրպանում եղած 10, 20 դրամ մանրը քիչա. Ես էլ մի քանի դեպք ունեմ հուշերիս մեջ. Դուրս եկա Երիտասարդական մետրոյից. մայթի մոտ մեքենա էր կանգնած, մեքենայի մոտ մի 30-35 տարեկան մի տղա. Մոտեցավ ինդզ.
-Կներես Ախպերս մեքենաս փչացելա ճամփին եմ մնացել, ռեմեննա փռթել, մոտիս փողն էլ չի հերիքում, 300 դրամա պակասում: Կարողա օգնեիր փողով: Հետո մի սեղ կպայմանավորվենք քո փողը կտամ:
 Հավատացի. առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու տվեցի.  Շատ բնական ձևով շնորհակալություն հայտնեց. Շարունակեցի քայլել: Մոտ 50 մետր հեռացա. ուղղակի հետ շրջվեցի. նոր զոհ էր բռնել արդեն. Չհավատացի որ խաբվել եմ: Տեսա թե ինչպես սրանից էլ պոկեց: Հետո երրորդին մոտեցավ.....Առաջին անգամն էր: Ես շարունակեցի ճանապարհս, բայց ներսս եռում էր խաբված լինելու մտքից: Դա ինձ դաս էր. Դրանից հետո մոտեցել են էլ  /իբր/  բանակից զորացրվածներ, որոնք տուն գնալու փող չունեն, էլ գաղութից հելածներ, էլ օպերացիայի համար փող ուզողներ. Էն առաջինի աչքերի արտահայտությունը սրանց մոտ էլ էր կրկնվում.
 Սուտասան մարդը, բացի աչքերից, ոչինչով չի տարբերվում մնացածից. Զգուշացեք  :Hi:

----------


## Gayl

> Դրանից հետո մոտեցել են էլ  /իբր/  բանակից զորացրվածներ, որոնք տուն գնալու փող չունեն


Ես մի անգամ մեկին տվեցի,բայց որ ասացիր նոր մտքովս անցավ որ կարող ա խաբել ա ուղղակի 20-22 տարեկան տղա էր դրա համար էլ չուզեցի անգամ էտ ուղղությամբ մտածել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր վերջապես Նոր տարվա հոտ առա: Լավ էր՝ ուշքի եկա, թե չէ փետրվար էր դառնալու, ու ես տենց էլ չէի ջոկելու, որ իստորիա գրելուց վերջին թիվը պիտի 10 լինի, ոչ թե 09:

Ոչ ստացածս առաջին նվերներն ու բացիկներն ինձ հուշեցին, որ տոները հեսա-հեսա են, ոչ արտասահմանցի ընկերներիս ուղարկած "Գիտեմ, որ ձեզ մոտ ավելի ուշ է, բայց Merry Christmas"-ները, ոչ լույսերի մեջ թաղված քաղաքը, ոչ մորս զարդարած սոճու ճյուղը (ճյուղ, որովհետև արդեն մեծացել ենք, ու եքա տոնածառի կարիք չկա, ու մորս զարդարած, որովհետև արդեն մեծացել ենք, ու հավես չկա), որը նախորդ տարիներից տարբերվում էր նոր լույսերի առկայությամբ ու Պրահայից գնված կարմիր ժապավենների բացակայությամբ, իսկ դրանք վերջին տասներկու տարիներին մեր տոնական ծառի կամ ճյուղի անբաժան մասն էին կազմում: Երբ մորս հարցրի, թե ինչու էս անգամ կարմիր չկա, պատասխանեց, թե՝ հները մաշվել են: Մի ժամանակ Երևանում մենակ մենք էինք կարմիր ժապավեններով տոնածառ ունենում, իսկ մյուսները սովորության համաձայն ինչքան զիզի-բիզի խաղալիք գտնում էին, լցնում էին խեղճ կանաչի վրա, հետո էլ մեզ ձեռ առնում, թե՝ էդ ինչ աղքատիկ տոնածառ է: Հիմա արդեն կարմիր ժապավեններ Երևանի խանութներում էլ կան. քաղաքի տոնածառերը համեմատաբար ճաշակով են դարձել, իսկ այսօր մեր ճյուղի վրա հինգ նոր ժապավեն տեսա. մայրս ճարել էր:

Նոր տարվա մոտենալը զգացի, երբ սկսեցի սենյակս մաքրել: Իմ ալարկոտության պատճառով էդ սուրբ գործին նվիրվում եմ ամիսը մեկ, այն էլ՝ շատ մակերեսային՝ բավարարվելով միայն շորերս պահարանի մեջ դասավորելով ու փոշիները թեթևակի սրբելով: Էսօր ավելի մանրամասն աշխատեցի՝ հերթական անգամ նկատելով, որ լիքը ավելորդ փալաս ունեմ, ու կարելի էր դրանցից ազատվել, որ լիքը անիմաստ գրքեր կան իմ գրապարահարններում, որոնք կարող են որպես ձմեռվա վառելիք ծառայել (սկի բուկինիստները քթներին չեն անի): Ամեն տարի նույն պատմությունը, իսկ մայրս կասի՝ հիմա դրա ժամանակը չէ: Ամեն անգամ, երբ հիշում եմ, դրա ժամանակը չի լինում: Վերջը մի օր պահարաններս պայթելու են:

Որոշեցի դարակներիցս մեկի դարավոր-դարակավոր փոշին սրբել: Տարիներ շարունակ ռիսկ չէի անում այն բացել՝ վախենալով փոշու հսկայական շերտից: Դա ինձ չէր էլ խանգարում, որովհետև վաղուց արդեն այնտեղից ոչինչ պետք չէր գալիս: Էս անգամ ռիսկս հերիքեց: Հերթով հանեցի բոլոր ստվարաթղթե, մետաղյա և պլաստմասայե տուփերը, հատիկ-հատիկ փոշիները սրբեցի ու փորձեցի վերհիշել, թե ինչ կա դրանց մեջ: Մեկի մեջ ծրարներ էին դարսված: Դրանք դեռ էն ժամանակներից են կուտակվել, երբ նամակ գրելու մանյակ էի. գժի պես փենփալինգով էի զբաղվում ու շաբաթը տասը նամակ ստանում-ուղարկում: Հետո մյուսը. լիքը չօգտագործված բացիկներ, որոնք տատիկս է ինձ տվել, իսկ ես պահում եմ որպես արվեստի գործերի փոքրացված կրկնօրինակներ, ոչ որպես բացիկներ, որովհետև սովորաբար ինձ պետք են լինում կամ շնորհավորականներ, կամ Հայաստանի տեսարժան վայրերը պատկերողներ: Եվրոմիության քաղաքացին 100 տարի Ռենուարի գործերի կարիքը չունի, իսկ ամերիկացին ուղղակի չգիտի՝ Ռենուարը ով ա: Էն մյուսում իմ ստացած շնորհավորական բացիկներն էին: Հավես անեի, տեսնեի՝ ով ինձ ինչ էր մաղթել տարիներ առաջ տարբեր տոների առթիվ: Պիտի բոլորը նույնը լիներ էլի. երջանկություն, առողջություն բան-ման: 

Դե մնացածն էլ... զարդատուփեր, որոնք երբեք չեմ բացում, որովհետև չեմ սիրում ինձ բռնաբարել զարդերով, իսկ էն քչերը, որոնք օգտագործում եմ, այդ փոշիներից հեռու են, տուփեր, որոնք պարունակում են իմ գժոտ պատանեկության ապացույցները՝ ապարատի լենտերը, որոնք արդեն պատմություն են դառնում, ինչպես կասետները... ցանկացած տեսակի լենտ պատմություն է դառնում... մետաղյա տուփ, որի մեջ Մարիշի քառածալ նամակներն են: Մարիշ, ու՞ր ես, Ռուսաստանից էկա՞ր: Էդ բոլոր տուփերի վրա տեսա ժամանակի թողած զզվելի հետքը, որ քեզ զոռով ասում է՝ աղջի ջան, էլ 14 տարեկան չես: Մետաղյաները ժանգոտել էին, ստվարաթղթե տուփերի կափարիչների ծայրերը պոկռտվել էին, իսկ պլաստմասները՝ փշրվել: Կային նաև դանիական թղվածքաբլիթների մի քանի դատարկ տուփեր, որոնք իրենց տարիքով հետ չէին մնում մյուսներից, բայց զարմանալիորեն պահապանել էին իրենց թարմությունն ու փայլը: Փաստորեն, տուփերին ծերացնողը ոչ թե իրենց սեփական, այլ ներսի պարունակության տարիքն էր:

Երբ էդ դաժան գործս վերջացրի, հսկայական կապտադեմ նկարս նորից քաշեցի դարակի վրա՝ ևս մի քանի տարով հրաժարվելով նրանից:

Հյուրասենյակում արդեն մեծ սեղանը բացել էին ու տոնական սփռոցը գցել: Այնպիսի զգացողություն ունեցա, որ մի երկու ժամից Նոր տարի կլինի: Չէ, դեռ շուտ է, բայց հոտն արդեն առա:

----------

cold skin (31.12.2009), einnA (17.08.2010), impression (30.12.2009), Kita (30.12.2009), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (30.12.2009), Ժունդիայի (26.01.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2009)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Էսքան գրածներից հետո գուցե անկապ լինի գրառումս, բայց... օրագրի մինչև կեսը հասա ու էնքան-էնքան հոգեհարազատ բաներ  կարդացի... Շնորհակալություն...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

_Մտածեցի՝ բլոգիցս որոշ փակ գրառումներ բերեմ էստեղ. համեմատաբար ապահով տարածք է:_

- Ես ինձ դժբախտ եմ զգում,- ասաց Կ-ն, մինչ Ի-ն շոկոլադե վաֆլի կգներ, իսկ ես մտածկոտ նայում էի պոնչիկանոցի վերևով անհոգ ընթացող խաղալիք գնացքին, որը, չգիտես ինչու, Merry Christmas («Շնորհավոր Սուրբ Ծնունդ») գրությունն էր կրում: Կ-ի ձայնը լսվեց հեռվից՝ որպես արձագանք, բայց ես, լինելով մոտավորապես նույն ճահճի մեջ, կարողացա ըմբռնել, թե ինչ նկատի ունի, չնայած իմ ներսում երջանկությունը եռում էր:

Դեռ մի քանի ժամ առաջ իսպաներենի դասին, երբ անգիրս արտասանեցի, Լիանան հարցրեց, թե արդյոք համաձայն եմ, որ երջանկությունը շատ կարճ է տևում (muy poco dura la felicidad), իսկ ցավերը մնում են (pues los dolores se quedan): Ես իմ ջարդած իսպաներենով պատասխանեցի, "No estoy de acuerdo. Felicidad es una cosa interna, no externa. Si la tienes, se queda por siempre." («Համաձայն չեմ: Երջանկությունը ներքին բան է, ոչ արտաքին: Եթե ունես, կմնա ընդմիշտ»):

Եթե իմ կյանքը վերլուծենք, մի կողմից պատճառներ ունեմ երջանիկ լինելու, իսկ մյուս կողմից կան բաներ, որոնք ինձ դժբախտ են դարձնում: Հենց դրանք էին անհանգստացնում Կ-ին, բայց ես սովորել էի չնկատել, ու իմ միակ մտահոգությունն ուշացող նամակն էր (անկախ բովանդակությունից):

- Ինչու՞ են մեզ սենց դաստիարակել՝ էս հողին ու ջրին կպած,- շարունակեց Կ-ն՝ շոկոլադոտ մատները մաքրելու համար անձեռոցիկ փնտրելով:

Գնալ չէր ուզում, բայց այլընտրանք չկա: Իսկ ե՞ս, որ իրականում վախենում եմ հեռանալուց, բայց մյուս կողմից հավատում եմ, որ արժե գոնե մեկ տարով Հայաստանից բացակայել:

- Իմ կյանքից գոհ եմ,- կծելով շոկոլադե վաֆլիի հերթական կտորը՝ ասաց Ի-ն, որը վեց տարիների ընթացքում իմ ու Կ-ի պես չէր չարչարվել ինչ-որ արդյունքի հասնելու համար:

----------

cold skin (24.05.2010), einnA (17.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (23.05.2010), Շինարար (23.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն առավոտ, երբ հասնում եմ հոգեբուժարան, բակում ինձ ողջունում են պահակները: Երբեմն հանդիմանում են, որ սիրամարգներով չեմ զբաղվում, երբեմն ուղղակի հարցնում, թե ոնց եմ, իսկ մի անգամ ուզում էին մի կատվի ձագ տալ, որ հետս տանեմ սենյակ, խաղամ:

Էս առավոտ, երբ արևը փայլում էր երկնքում, երբ Նորքի հոգեբուժարանի բակում գարնան հոտն ինչքան ուժ ուներ, տարածվել էր, պահակն ինձ ողջունելուց հետո ասաց.
- Հետդ ձմե՞ռ ես բերել: Ինչու՞ ես էսքան տաք հագնվել:

Դե ո՞նց բացատրեի, որ նախ հագինս ջինս է, հետևաբար այնքան էլ տաք չէ, երկրորդ ներսում նույն գարունը չէ. մրսում ենք:

Իսկ ամենափարթամ պոչով արու սիրամարգը հպարտ շրջում էր այգում: Դեռ երկու ամիս առաջ հսկայական պոչը բացում էր՝ հազիվ քայլելով ու փորձելով գրավել սպիտակ սիրամարգուհուն, որը բանի տեղ չէր դնում իր գույնզգույն երկրպագուին: Իսկ մի քանի օր առաջ, երբ թառի վրա էր ու պոչն այնպես էր կախել, որ քսվում էր գետնին, սիրամարգուհին աջ ու ձախ էր անում, արուի փետուրները մաքրում, բայց հիմա նրա հերթն էր արհամարհելու...

Էսօր ուրբաթ էր, ուրեմն մենակ մնալու շանսերը մեծ էին: Ուզում էի փակվել սենյակում, խոսել ինքս ինձ հետ ու լսել միայն իմ սեփական մտքերը...

...Սուրճի բաժակը ձեռքիս կանգնել էի խոհանոցում, նայում էի պատուհանից դուրս... Այն մեկից, որն առաջինն է ընկալում տարվա եղանակի փոփոխությունը: Հենց այնտեղից տեսա առաջին դեղին տերևները, երբ սեպտեմբերին բնությունը շռայլում էր արևի ճառագայթները, որոնք խնայել էր ամռանը: Առաջին կանաչ տերևներն էլ այնտեղ հայտնվեցին, երբ դրսում դեռ գորշ էր: Ու հիմա լրիվ գարուն է: Կարող եմ կանգնել, ժամերով նայել այդ պատուհանից, որտեղից մեծ տեսարան չի բացվում. պատ ու մի քանի ջահել ծառ, մի քիչ էլ խոտեր:

...Հանկարծ սկսվում է փոթորիկը: Խոհանոցի պատուհանի տակի ծառերը խոնարհվում են, աղմկում: Մի պահ նույնիսկ թվում է՝ կենդանի են նրանք, խոսում են ինձ հետ, ասում.
- Հա˜, հա˜, հա˜:
Խոհանոցում ցուրտ է: Գնում եմ սենյակ: Կանգնում եմ այնտեղի պատուհանի մոտ: Սիրուն է Նորքը: Միակ պատճառը, որ կուզեի այնտեղ աշխատել ավարտելուց հետո, հենց շրջակայքն է: Բացում եմ պատուհանը: Անձրևի հոտը... Խորը շնչում եմ: Ու մանուշակագույն երկինքը. այնտեղ գորշ չի լինում...

Շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ եմ փնտրում ու գիտեմ, թե որքան մոտ է փնտրածս: Մեռնեմ համարձակությանս:

----------

cold skin (24.05.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (23.05.2010), Շինարար (23.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կանգառից մինչև հոգեբուժարան տասը րոպեի ճանապարհ է: Սիրում եմ երթուղայինից իջնելուն պես ռադիոն միացնել, ալիքները խառնել, լավ երգ գտնել ու դրա տակ քայլել դեպի հոգեբուժարան: Դա ամենալավ ճանապարհն է մտածելու համար: Կարող ես ընթացքում ինչ-որ բան վերլուծել, ծրագրեր կազմել, երազել կամ պարզապես ուրախանալ, որ ապրում ես: Նորքի առավոտները պայծառ են, եթե նույնիսկ օրվա երկրորդ կեսին երկինքը մթնում է, ամպերը՝ սկսում աղմկել: Երբեմն անցորդները թարս-թարս ինձ են նայում՝ նկատելով, որ ժպտում եմ: Ճանապարհն այնքան տրամադրող է, որ այդ ընթացքում արթնացած հիշողություններն այնքան կենդանի են լինում, որ նույնիսկ ժպիտդ է նույնը լինում...

Քանի որ էս վերջերս Ջոն Իրվինգի «Մինչև քեզ գտնեմ» գիրքը մեծ տեմպերով եմ կարդում, ապա տրամաբանական է, որ ճանապարհին մտածելու նյութս հենց վեպում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձություններն են: Էսօր գիրքը կվերջացնեմ, ընդհանուր տպավորությունս ավելի մեծ գրառման տեսքով (չի բացառվում՝ բաց) կներկայացնեմ, բայց հիմա ուզում եմ մի փոքրիկ դետալի վրա կենտրոնանալ, որի հետ կապված է էսօրվա պատմությունս:

Գրքի հերոս Ջեք Բըրնսն իր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում կապ է պահպանում իր երրորդ դասարանի ուսուցչուհու հետ՝ ընթացքում «Միսս Ուըրց» դիմելաձևից անցնելով «Քերոլայնի»: Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ եմ երբևէ իմ ուսուցիչներից կամ դասախոսներից որևէ մեկին ինչ-որ ժամանակ սկսել անունով դիմել, եթե ի սկզբանե այդպես չի եղել ([info]hovulik -ին հիշեցի): Հետո հանկարծ նկատում եմ, որ բլոգումս անցած-գնացած բաների մասին շատ քիչ եմ գրել, իսկ դպրոցական տարիներիս գրեթե չեմ անդրադարձել: Ասենք, պատմելու բան էլ չկար, որովհետև այնքան էլ մեծ հաճույքով չեմ հիշում կյանքիս այդ փուլը, ավելի ճիշտ դրա՝ դպրոցում անցկացրած մասը:

Հասնում եմ հոգեբուժարան՝ երազելով, որ ոչ ոք չի լինի, ու ես մեն-մենակ երկու ժամ կնստեմ, հետո կգնամ: Հետաքրքիր է՝ ձգտում էի այն մենակությանը, որն այնքա˜ն անտանելի էր հոկտեմբերին:

Զարմանալի է, բայց վերջապես հաջողվում է մենակ մնալ: Սուրճ եմ սարքում, նստում կոմպի մոտ, մի քիչ Օլիվեր Սաքս կարդում, հետո նորից Իրվինգն եմ բացում: Մի խոսքով, երանության մեջ եմ:

Երբ ժամը գալիս է, դուրս եմ գալիս. նորից դեպի կանգառ: Էս անգամ ինձ 22 համարի երթուղայինն է պետք. գնում եմ կինո «Ռոսիա»: Սովորաբար լիքն է լինում, հազար տակ ծալված եմ գնում: Երազում եմ, որ դատարկ գա՝ քաջ գիտակցելով, որ գրեթե անհնար է, որովհետև լինում է՝ երկար սպասում եմ, բայց իրար հետևից լիքն են գալիս... լիքը մեղմ ասած:

Մեկ էլ որտեղից որտեղ 109-ն է գալիս: Սա մի յուրահատուկ երթուղային է, որովհետև մեր փողոցով էլ է անցնում, բայց, որքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, կյանքիս մեջ ընդամենը մի անգամ եմ դրանով Նորք բարձրացել, որովհետև այնքան հազվադեպ է գալիս, որ երթուղային փոխելով ավելի շուտ ես հասնում, քան 109-ին սպասելով: Իսկ Նորքից իջնելիս ընդհանրապես չեմ նստել. չի եկել: 

Էսօր հիշեցի, որ 109 կինո «Ռոսիա» էլ է գնում, համ էլ մեջը լիքը նստելու տեղ կար: Կանգնեցրի: Ճանապարհին կարդում եմ երթուղին, տեսնում եմ՝ «Տաշիրով» է գնում, հետևաբար կինո «Ռոսիա» էնքան էլ չի հասնում: Ջղայնանում եմ, բայց որոշում եկեղեցու մոտ իջնել, ոտքով գնալ:

Աստիճաններով բարձրանում եմ, որ մյուս կողմից իջնեմ: Մեկ էլ ներքևում տեսնում եմ մի ծանոթ կնոջ ու մի քանի վայրկյանում իջնում այն ներքևը, որտեղից հենց նոր էի բարձրացել: Անընդհատ գրկախառնվում ենք, խոսում, գրկախառնվում, խոսում... Ընդհանրապես չէր փոխվել, չէր ծերացել: Անգամ նույն հագուստով էր, որով մեր դասարան էր մտնում: Սանրվածքն էլ նույնն էր, մազերը նույն գույնի էին: Ինձ էլ ասում է.
- Չես փոխվել:
Ասես վերջին անգամ երեկ էինք հանդիպել: Հետո նկատում է.
- Մազերդ կտրել ես:
Ի˜նչ հետաքրքիր է. մարդիկ ինձ միշտ երկար մազերով են հիշում, չնայած իմ ամբողջ կյանքը՝ սկսած վեց տարեկանից, երկար ու կարճ մազերի հերթագայում է եղել:

Իմ կենսաբանության ուսուցչուհին էր՝ ընկեր Յոլչյանը: Նա և էլի մի երկուսը այն քչերից էին, որոնց շնորհիվ դպրոցը հաճույքով էի հիշում: Իսկ 100-ամյակի նկարահանումների ժամանակ նստեցի տեսախցիկի առաջ ու առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու մոտավորապես այսպես արտահայտվեցի. «Հիշում եմ՝ բազմաթիվ ուսուցիչներ դեմ էին, որ գնամ մեդալի, բայց կային մի քանիսը, ովքեր ինձ քաջալերում էին... Հիշում եմ Աղաջանյանի դասերը, երբ ուսումնասիրում էինք բջիջը: Այն ժամանակ չէի կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ մարդը բաղկացած է բազմաթիվ էդպիսի մասնիկներից: Հիշում եմ Յոլչյանին... Եթե նա չլիներ, գուցե կենսաբանությունն էդքան չսիրեի, բժշկական չդիմեի»: Կարծեմ մաթեմատիկայի Խոջոյանի անունն էլ եմ հիշատակել: Ոնց որ դիտմամբ արտասանել եմ այնպիսի ուսուցիչների անուններ, որոնցից մեկը մահացել է, իսկ երկուսը հեռացել են դպրոցից: Ու դրա ցուցադրությանը պիտի ներկա գտնվեին նրանք, ովքեր դեռ աշխատում էին դպրոցում, ինձ դաս էին տվել, բայց որոնց անունները հիշել նույնիսկ չէի ուզում:

- Ընկեր Յոլչյան, գիտեք, վերջերս Ձեզ հաճախ եմ հիշում,- ասացի հերթական գրկախառնությունից հետո, բայց կարծեմ ստեցի, որովհետև ես միշտ եմ նրան հիշում ու մտածում՝ որտեղ է: Վերջին անգամ էսպես պատահաբար կարծեմ երկրորդ-երրորդ կուրսում էի տեսել:
- Էրեխեքի հետ կապ ունե՞ս,- հարցնում է:
- Չէ, ոչ մեկի,- պատասխանում եմ,- հա, մենակ Գայանեի հետ մեկ-մեկ շփվում եմ, էն էլ հիմա Կանադայում ա:
- Գայանեն ո՞վ էր:
Զարմանում եմ, որ չի հիշում:
- Գերազանցիկ էր, մեր դասարանից էր: Չե՞ք հիշում:
- Չէ, դու ու՞մ դասարանից էիր... Խաչատրյանի՞:
- Չէ, Անիկի,- արհամարհանքով պատասխանում եմ, չնայած ասում են՝ մահացածի հետևից չի կարելի վատը խոսել: Ուղղակի իմ այդքան խոցելի տարիքում դասղեկս էնքան հակամանկավարժական վերաբերմունք էր ցույց տվել իմ նկատմամբ, որ մինչև հիմա էդ ամեն ինչը հիշելիս մի տեսակ լարվածություն է առաջանում: Իհարկե, վերջում տնօրենից սկսած, գողական ֆիզկուլտի ուսուցչուհով վերջացրած բոլորին մանթո գցեցի՝ ավարտական քննություններս փայլուն հանձնելով, առանց մի կոպեկ կաշառք տալու մեդալ ստանալով ու ԵՊԲՀ անվճար ընդունվելով:

Մեր տնօրենից խոսեցինք: Յոլչյանն էլ նրան չէր սիրում: Պատմեցի, թե ոնց էր ավարտելուց հետո քծնում: Լռեցի, թե ինչ ստերի էր դիմում, որպեսզի այնպես անի, որ մեդալի չգնամ: Հիշեցի մորս ու տատիկիս մղած բոլոր պատերազմները, իմ կողքին կանգնած ուսուցիչներիս:
- Քո նամակները պահել եմ:
Նամակներ... նամակներ... «ներ» չեմ հիշում: Հիշում եմ, որ վերջին դասին մի թղթի վրա ինչ-որ հրաժեշտի խոսք գրեցի, գուցե նամակ: Ինքն էլ իմ տետրը վերջին անգամ ստուգել, ստորագրել էր, վերջում էլ իր կողմից մի բան գրել, որը ես էլ մինչև հիմա պահում եմ:



Աշակերտներից քչերն էին սիրում նրան, բայց նա էլ քչերին էր սիրում: Եղել է՝ ձմռանը դասարանից ոչ ոք դասի չի եկել, բացի ինձնից: Ինձ հետ մենակ նստել, դաս է արել: Ուրիշ դեպքերում ես էլ կթողեի-կթռնեի, բայց կենսաբանությունը չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե ինչպես էի սիրում, հատկապես 9-րդ դասարանում: Պատահել է՝ ամբողջ դասարանում միայն իմ կիսամյակն է «5» դրել: 7-րդ դասարանում էլ դասը պատմում էր, հետևից վեր էի կենում, նոր դասը պատմում, էդքան ուշադիր էի լսում: 8-րդում, որ Փարիզ էի գնացել, երկու շաբաթ դասերից բացակայել էի, բայց մենակ կենսաբանության ու մաթեմի դասերն էնտեղ սովորում էի: Ո˜նց ուրախացավ, երբ վերադարձիս հաջորդ օրը կանգնեցի, դաս պատասխանեցի: Բա երբ 10-րդում կենսաբանության քաղաքային օլիմպիադայի դիպլոմս հասավ դպրոց, տարա նրան ցույց տալու, ո˜նց հուզվեց: Հետո ո˜նց էդ դիպլոմը ձեռքին մտավ տնօրենի մոտ, որ ասի՝ ո՞նց սենց էրեխուն չես թողնում մեդալի գնա: Ու ոնց մեր դասարանի Սյուզիի գրած քյառթու բանաստեղծություններն արհամարհեցի, Արայի խնդրանքով Յոլչյանի համար նոր տեքստ գրեցի, որը նա ասաց բեմի վրա: Թեև Արայի շուրթերից էին հնչում, բայց դրանք հենց էն խոսքերն էին, որոնք ես կասեի նրան: Էն ժամանակ, չգիտեմ ինչու, որոշել էի, որ իմ ամենասիրելի ուսուցիչներից ոչ մեկի տեքստը ես չեմ ասելու, բայց բոլորինը ես էի գրել՝ փրկելով նրանց Սյուզիի քյառթու, ոչինչ չասող զեղումներից:

Էսօր, երբ տեսա նրան, զգացի, որ կարիք ունեի մի էդքան սիրելի մարդու հանդիպելու ու գրկելու. դա ինձ մի քանի ամիս կբավականացնի: 

Եթե 22-ը 109-ից առաջ գար...

Իսկ ընկեր Յոլչյանի կյանքի դժբախտ պատմությունը մի ուրիշ անգամ կպատմեմ...

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), cold skin (24.05.2010), einnA (17.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (24.05.2010), Երկնային (20.06.2010), Շինարար (24.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առավոտյան սուրճը և երաժշտությունը մի տեսակ ծիսակարգ են արդեն: Եթե արթնանալուց հետո և տնից դուրս գալուց առաջ կոմպի մոտ մի բաժակ դառը սուրճ չխմեմ ու 2-3 լավ երգ չլսեմ, մի քանի ժամ շարունակ այնպիսի զգացողություն կունենամ, որ ինչ-որ բան մոռացել եմ:

Սուրճի դեմ շատ եմ կռվել: Հաճախ որոշում էի ընդհանրապես չխմել, առավոտյան մուգ թեյ սարքել, իսկ երեկոյան էլ բավարարվել հասմիկով: Բայց չէ... էն չէր: Թեյն էն համն ու բույրը չուներ, էն արթնացումը չէր փոխանցում: Ստացվում էր այնպես, որ հենց հասնում էի հիվանդանոց, միանգամից ինձ շպրտում էի խոհանոց՝ սուրճ սարքելու: Պատահում էր՝ մենակ էի լինում, պատուհանը բացում էի ու սուրճի հետ սառը օդ ներքաշում: Դա փոխարինում էր երաժշտությանը, որը հիվանդանոցում գտնել հնարավոր չէր: Իսկ եթե այստեղ էլ էի ինձ զսպում ու միանգամից բարձրանում բաժանմունք, ինչ-որ թլֆած-շշմած զգացողություն էի ունենում ողջ աշխատանքի ընթացքում:

Ես էլ թույլ չեմ, սուրճն էլ: Մեր պայքարն ավարտվեց փոխզիջմամբ. սուրճ խմում եմ միայն առավոտյան: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում օրվա ընթացքում երկրորդ բաժակին էլ եմ անցնում, բայց դա առավելագույնն է: Իսկ առաջ երեք-չորս, երբեմն նույնիսկ հինգ բաժակ էի խմում:

Ու գիտե՞ք՝ ինչն է զարմանալի: Ես ծխող չեմ: 

Ինչ էի ուզում գրել, ինչ դարձավ  :LOL:  Սուրճս վերջացրի, արդեն կարող եմ տնից դուրս գալ:

----------

cold skin (29.05.2010), Farfalla (29.05.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Yevuk (29.05.2010), Դատարկություն (29.05.2010), Շինարար (29.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եվ աչքերս բացվում են զարթուցչի ծվծվոցից: Սիրում եմ առավոտվա հոտը, երբ դեռ չի շոգել, ու խորը շունչ ես քաշում՝ համոզվելու համար, որ շնչուղիներդ չեն այրվում օդի տաքությունից: Իսկ այս առավոտ ացետոնի հոտ առա: Որտեղի՞ց էր: Խալաթս գժված հագա ու սկսեցի աղբյուրը փնտրել: Մեր տնից չէր: Սրտխառնոց: Հիմա ի՞նչ, մի՞թե այս ամառ օրով պիտի պատուհանները փակեմ, որ թունավոր օդը ներս չգա: Իսկ ես սարքում եմ իմ ամենօրյա սուրճն ու նստում կոմպի մոտ՝ լսելու առավոտյան երգերը: Եվ քիթս խցկում եմ սուրճի բաժակի մեջ՝ նրա հոտը նախընտրելով ացետոնից:

Հաճախ շատերը պնդում են, թե «առանց երկրորդ կեսի երջանիկ լինել չես կարող»: Փախաք բոլորդ: Իմ ներքին երջանկությունը պայմանավորված չէ ո´չ երկրորդ կեսերով, ո´չ նույնիսկ մեկ երրորդներով կամ քառորդներով: Եվ այնքա˜ն քիչ բան է պետք այն կառուցելու ու պահպանելու համար. արևը, որն առավոտյան դաժան չէ, թաց մազերով ամռանը դուրս գալը և ոչ այնքան ուժեղ շոգի պատրանք ստեղծելը, ընկերներդ, որոնց հետ կարող ես փողոցի մեջտեղում կանգնել ու աղոթել, իսկ հաջորդ օրը կզանգեն քեզ, կհարցնեն՝ քննությունդ ոնց հանձնեցիր, Կարապի լճի խոտերի մեջ անկապ փռվելը, որ երբ կանգնում ես, հետույքդ խոնավացած է լինում, ու դա օգնում է, որ այնքան էլ չշոգես, ֆրանսերենի դասը, որը քեզնից մեծ էներգիա է խլում, բայց օրվա սիրածդ հատվածն է, ու դրանից հետո սկսում ես ծիծաղել նոր հայտնաբերած թիթիզությունների վրա... և կարողությունը, որ հիշում ու վերապրում ես նախորդ օրդ մեկ բաժակ սուրճի ու Radiohead-ի հետ...

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2010), cold skin (15.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), unknown (15.06.2010), Yevuk (20.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ երկրորդ կուրս էի, ֆիզիոլոգիայի դասի ժամանակ գորտին դեշալվարիզացիա էինք անում ու ամբողջ մարմնից առանձնացած ազդրի մկանների վրա աղ լցնում, հետևում, թե ոնց են կծկվում:

Կարծես բոլոր զգայարաններիս վրա աղ շաղ տված լինեն: Եվ ես ամբողջությամբ, ինչքան ուժ ունեմ, ինչքան հնարավոր է պատկերացնել ընդհանրապես, զգում եմ կյանքս իր բոլոր գույներով: Բառերով չեմ կարող բացատրել, թե ինչ է կատարվում իմ ներսում, չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե ինչ աստիճանի երջանիկ եմ: Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե վերջին մեկ ու մի քիչ ավելի տարում չէի էլ ապրում. բոլոր տեսակի զգացմունքներս մեռել էին: Իսկ հիմա ես կամ, այստեղ ու... կյանք, քեզ սիրում եմ: Էս քյառթու արտահայտություն չէր: Սիրում եմ կյանքը հենց իր իսկական իմաստով:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.06.2010), Ariadna (17.08.2010), cold skin (19.06.2010), Farfalla (19.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Yevuk (20.06.2010), Դատարկություն (19.06.2010), Երկնային (20.06.2010), Շինարար (18.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սա խելագարություն է: Կարծում էի՝ վերջին անգամ մեկուկես տարի առաջ եմ այսպիսին եղել, բայց չէ... Երբեք չեմ եղել: Ինչ-որ դե՞ղ եմ կուլ տվել: Կախարդե՞լ են: Ախր այնքան բարձր է տրամադրությունս, որ նույնիսկ կախված նկարում սիրուն եմ դուրս եկել: Ախր շունչս կտրվում է երջանկությունից: Ախր հատիկ-հատիկ իմ մտերիմներին ավելի շատ եմ սիրում, քան երբևէ: Ախր էնքան լավ եմ ինձ զգում, որ աչքերս լցվում են: Ախր ժպտում եմ նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ ոչ ոք ինձ չի նայում, ոչ մի բանի մասին չեմ մտածում: Ախր ոչինչ չի փոխվել իմ կյանքում: Ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Բացատրություններ կա՞ն: Գուցե խելագարվե՞լ եմ, դարձել երջանիկ ապուշ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.07.2010), Ariadna (17.08.2010), Chilly (20.06.2010), cold skin (23.06.2010), KiLa (06.07.2010), Meme (20.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Yevuk (20.06.2010), Դատարկություն (20.06.2010), Երկնային (20.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (17.08.2010), Շինարար (20.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2010), Սամսար (17.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եվ ստացա պատասխանը. Աստված...

----------

einnA (17.08.2010), Freeman (23.06.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Ժունդիայի (17.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտնում ես տուն, հագուստդ մի կողմ շպրտում, հագնում տնային թեթև խալաթդ, որը պետք է որ շոգը կոտրի, բայց չի օգնում. շունչդ կտրվում է: Նույնիսկ բաց պատուհանները չեն փրկում, իսկ պատշգամբից երևում են խանձված թերթիկներով վարդերը, որոնք չեն վախեցել արևից ու բացվել են:

Վերցնում ես մի բաժակ ջուր, մեջը լիմոն քամում ու լիքը սառույց ավելացնում: Եվ բաժակն այնքան լիքն է, որ ջուրը թափվում է, իսկ դու չես անհանգստանում: Սառը լիմոնաջուրն իջնում է ոտքիդ վրայով՝ կետ առ կետ զովացնելով շոգից հալից ընկած մաշկդ: Շուրթերդ հպվում են սառույցին, իսկ լիմոնի համը կոտրում է ծարավդ... Եվ դա տևում է միայն մի քանի րոպե:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.07.2010), cold skin (01.07.2010), Freeman (08.07.2010), KiLa (06.07.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Yevuk (02.07.2010), Շինարար (01.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շտապում եմ բոլոր գրագրություններս վերջացնել, որ հանգիստ սրտով արձակուրդ գնամ: Արդեն աշխատանքային օրն ավարտվում է: Մեկ էլ մի ցեղ մտավ բժիշկների սենյակ: Ուզում էին՝ աղջկան ստուգեն, տեսնեն հոգեկան ա, թե չէ:

Բաժնի վարիչն ամբողջ ազգուտակին դուրս հանեց, թողեց աղջկան: Սկսեց պատմել.
- Ամուսնացա... հետո սկեսրայրս ասեց՝ հոգեկան ես:
- Բայց դու ինչ-որ բան արել ես, չէ՞, որ տենց ա մտածել:
- Չէ...
Ու չի խոսում, ինչ հարց տալի է, նորմալ չի պատասխանում: Բայց էդ կցկտուր խոսակցությունից պարզվում է, որ ամուսնացել է մի մարդու հետ, որին մի քանի օր է ճանաչել: Չի հասցրել սիրել, բայց «իրար հավանել են»: Ավելին՝ հարսանիք-մարսանիք չի եղել: Նշանվել են, իսկ հետո տղայի ծնողները պնդել են, որ «միանգամից տանեն»: Մի քանի օր ամուսնու տանն ապրելուց հետո նրան «հետ են տարել, որովհետև հոգեկան ա»:
- Կենակցե՞լ եք,- հարցնում է բժիշկը:
Հարցը չի հասկանում:
- Քնե՞լ եք իրար հետ:
- Հա,- ասում է,- բայց առաջին օրերին ցիկլիս մեջ էի, տալոջս սենյակում էի քնում: Հետո սկեսրոջս ասեցի՝ տեղերս քցի, քնեմ:

Տեսնելով, որ աղջկանից բան դուրս չի գալիս, մորն են կանչում: Նույն բանն է պատմում, բայց ավելի մանրամասն.
- Որ ուզում էին նշանվելուց հետո միանգամից տանել, ասեցի՝ էրեխեն ցիկլի մեջ ա, թող էս քանի օրն անցնի, նոր կտանեք: Սկեսուրն ասեց, թե ոչինչ, առաջին օրերին առանձին կքնացնենք: Մի քանի օր հետո իրար հետ քնացրել են, բայց մտածում եմ՝ աղջկաս դաշտանը պրծած չի էղել, ամաչել ա ասի: Որ վեշերը հետ ուղարկեցին, սպիտակեղենը կեղտոտ էր՝ մուգ կարմիր: Թե չէ էնի շատ բաց գույնի ա, ես գիտեմ... Ու դրանից հետո աչքին բաներ են էրևացել, ինքն էլ հիշողությունը կորցրել ա: Սաղ օրը նստում ա, ոչ մեկի հետ չի խոսում: Իմ աղջիկը առողջ ա, լավ մեծացել ա, բայց սկեսրայրն ասում ա՝ ծնվանից օրվանից հոգեկան ա...

----------

Ariadna (17.08.2010), boooooooom (20.07.2010), einnA (17.08.2010), Freeman (18.07.2010), Rhayader (18.07.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (18.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (17.08.2010), Շինարար (18.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.07.2010), Սամսար (17.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ անգլերենի ակումբում մի ֆիլմ դիտեցինք քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասին: Էնտեղ մի դրվագ կար, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ անկախ մեզնից մենք ազդում ենք մեզ շրջապատող իրականության վրա: Էն ժամանակ էդքան լուրջ չընդունեցի, չնայած սիրուն էր հնչում:

Իսկ հիմա, որ խորանում եմ, զգում եմ, որ դրա մեջ ճշմարտություն կա: Հենց էնպես չեմ խորանում: Ուղղակի վերջերս բոլորովին պատահաբար հայտնաբերեցի, թե ինչպես եմ ազդել մեկի կյանքի որոշակի հատվածի վրա առանց դրա մասին որևէ բան իմանալու, առանց հետին մտքի: Ավելին՝ շատ աղոտ եմ հիշում այն մարդուն, որի միջոցով ազդել եմ: 

Համառորեն չեմ ուզում մանրամասնել, բայց հավատացեք, որ իրոք այդպես է: Այ, հիմա կարդում եք այս գրառումը: Բայց կարող էիք այդ ժամանակն օգտագործել ինչ-որ մեկին զանգելու համար, որին վաղուց չեք հիշել: Կարդում ու ֆայմում եք: Զանգում եք: Այդ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ էդ պահին կանգնած է լինում Կիևյան կամրջի մոտ... դե էլ ինչու՞ են այնտեղ կանգնում: Դուք խոսում եք ուրախ-զվարթ, իսկ նա հետ է կանգնում իր մտքից: Ստացվեց, որ էս գրառմամբ մեկի կյանքը փրկեցի:

Բայց ինչ էշություններ եմ դուրս տալիս  :LOL:  Ավելի լավ է՝ քնեմ, թե չէ ցերեկը չաշխատած ուղեղիս մուռն էստեղ կհանեմ, դուք էլ կներվայնանաք:

----------

Ariadna (17.08.2010), einnA (17.08.2010), Freeman (17.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (17.08.2010), Ուլուանա (17.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ զգայարաններս հանկարծ սրվում են, ինձ սպառնում է կա´մ դեպրեսիան, կա´մ անբացատրելի երջանկության զգացումը: Իսկ թե կոնկրետ որը կլինի, կախված է ինձնից, իմ սեփական ընտրությունից:

Եվ ես ընտրում եմ երջանկությունը:

Վայելում եմ ամառային նախաճաշս՝ սառը սուրճ և պաղպաղակ: Լսում եմ._
Իսկ մենք խաղում ենք մեր դերերը,
Իսկ ես հոգնել եմ այդ խաղից..._

...Ու չեմ կարողանում պոկվել: Հա´, արդեն չորրորդ, թե հինգերորդ անգամ եմ լսում էս երգը: Էնպիսի զգացողություն է, կարծես առաջին անգամն է: Իզուր եմ փնտրում նոր երգեր: Հներն էլ դեռ էնքան շատ են, որ կարող են շունչս կտրել: Ուղղակի զգացողություն է պետք, հոգեվիճակ:

Վերջերս վերլուծում էի մոտ վեց ամիս առաջվա դեպրեսիաս: Հիմա ծիծաղում եմ: Այն միջավայրում, որ հիմա ապրում եմ, ուղղակի չի կարող դեպրեսիա լինել: Դրա համար ընտրում եմ երջանկությունը: 

Հիշում եմ աղոթքներս: Հիշում եմ նաև այն մեծ նվերը, որ ստացա Աստծուց: Բայց կարող էի, չէ՞, չնկատել ու շարունակել դեպրեսվել: Էդպես է: Հաճախ խնդիրների լուծումները զբոսնում են մեր շուրջը, իսկ մենք նրանց արհամարհում ենք:

Եվ նույնիսկ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի «Խոսքերը» լսելիս, ինչքան էլ հուզվում եմ, զգում եմ, որ երջանիկ եմ: Սիրում եմ Երևանը, սիրում եմ կյանքս, սիրում եմ այն մեծ նվերը, որ որոշեցի ընդունել:

----------

Ariadna (17.08.2010), einnA (17.08.2010), Freeman (17.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), unknown (17.08.2010), Դատարկություն (20.08.2010), Ուլուանա (18.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փոշու մեջ կորած նամակներիս արկղերը, որոնք բացեցի մի քանի օր առաջ, որպեսզի պարզեմ, թե կոնկրետ մի մարդու որտեղից եմ ճանաչում: Նամակը գտա, բայց չհիշեցի:

Իմ կյանքի վերջին վեց-յոթ տարիներն այնքան տարբեր դաշտերում են ծավալվել, որ արդեն մարդկանց չեմ տարբերում, չեմ հիշում` որտեղից գիտեմ, իսկ, որ ամենասարսափելին է` գիտե՞մ, թե՞ երազում եմ տեսել, թե՞ արդեն տեսածի ախտանիշ է (մարդկային լեզվով` դեժավյու):

Բայց նամակների մեջ գտնում եմ ծանոթ ձեռագիր... մի ամբողջ տուփ: Իմ ամենաերկարատև նամակագրական ընկերը, որին կյանքիս մեջ միայն մի անգամ եմ տեսել (որոշներին ընդհանրապես չեմ հանդիպել), բայց որի հետ կապը մի օր խզվեց... ինչպես մնացած բոլոր նամակագրական ընկերներիս դեպքում էր` առանց որևէ երջանիկ բացառության: Ու փոստի մոտով անցնելիս այլևս փոստատարն անունս աղավաղելով չէր գոռա.
- Բյուրակա՜ն, Բյուրակա՜ն, արի, տես՝ ինչ ունես:
Իսկ ես նամակներս կհավաքեի ու դրա դիմաց որևէ չծախվող թերթ կգնեի փոստից:

Հիմա նամակներ հազվադեպ եմ ստանում, հիմնականում՝ գործնական: Իսկ փոստատարը դրանք տուն է բերում՝ փոխարենը մի բաժակ սուրճ պահանջելով:

Եվ իմ նամակագրական ընկերներից ամենասիրելին, որի հետ հետաքրքիր խաղ էի հյուսել, սոցիալական ցանցերից մեկում գրեց, թե մի օր անպայման կպատասխանի վերջին նամակիս: Չեմ հավատում: Ու ասացի այդ մասին:

Իսկ ամենաերկարատևը մի ռոմանտիկ պատմություն էր պատմել, թե ինչպես մի օր սիրահարվեց, այդ տղան Ռուսաստան գնաց: Տարիներ շարունակ հիշում էր տղային, բայց ատեստատ ստանալու օրը որոշեց մտքից հանել: Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ էր, երբ տունդարձի ճամփին տեսավ տղային, որը եկել էր նրա հետևից... Իսկ վերջերս ամուսնացան. իմացա սոցիալական ցանցերից մեկից:

Ինձ ծաղրում էին, երբ երկարաշունչ նամակներ էի գրում ու ստանում տարբեր երկրներից, քաղացներից, Երևանի թաղամասներից: Ասում էին՝ հեռախոս կա, ինտերնետ կա: Բայց նամակագրական շփումն ուրիշ էր:

Իսկ հիմա նախընտրում եմ մինչև գիշերվա ժամը հազարը ընկերուհուս հետ skype-ով զավզակել: Ես տեսնում եմ նրան, նա ինձ լսում: Ու այսպես անցնում են մեր օրերը...

----------

Amaru (19.08.2010), cold skin (19.08.2010), einnA (19.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (20.08.2010), Շինարար (19.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ քաղաքային համարից զանգ է գալիս հեռախոսիս, զգաստանում եմ. գիտեմ, որ ընկերներս չեն: Այդպես զանգահարում են համալսարանից, որ տեղեկացնեն այս կամ այն հանդիպման մասին: Նույն կերպ հայտնեցին, որ մասնակցելու եմ Զալցբուրգի ծրագրին, ինչքան էլ մի քանի օր առաջ նամակը ստացած լինեի: Իսկ այսօր պարզվեց, որ խումբը հավաքվել է. մյուս շաբաթվանից ֆրանսերեն:

Ու կարծես ամեն ինչ միանգամից է սկսվում: Երկուշաբթի օրվանից վերադառնում եմ Նորք՝ հիվանդներիս ու մասնագիտությանս մոտ: Եվ որոշել եմ հաստատ. այս թեթև տարին ավարտվեց-գնաց: Դա մի երջանիկ բացառություն էր իմ կյանքում, որ այլևս երբեք չի կրկնվի: Վերադառնում եմ իմ սիրելի առօրյային, երբ ընկերներս նեղանում են, որ բավարար ժամանակ չեմ տրամադրում իրենց,  երբ գործս կիսատ թողած պառկում եմ, որովհետև ուղեղս հանկարծ անջատվում է, երբ գիշերը վեց ժամ քնեը երջանկություն է, երբ անընդհատ հոգնած եմ, երբ մոռանում եմ, թե վերջին անգամ երբ եմ կերել, երբ երազում եմ շաբաթ օրերի մասին, որ մի քիչ երկար քնեմ: Նորից գալիս են այն ժամանակները, երբ ինձ կողքից տեսնողները զարմանում ու հիանում էին.
- Բյուր, ո՞նց ես էդքան բան հասցնում: 

Եվ դեռ մտածում եմ քնելուց առաջ Հեմինգուեյ կարդալու մասին...

----------

Ariadna (21.08.2010), cold skin (20.08.2010), einnA (20.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբում մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ եթե սկսում ես անցյալդ հիշել, ուրեմն ծերանում ես:

Մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Կվերաձևակերպեմ այսպես. եթե սկսում ես անցյալդ հիշել, ուրեմն չես հաշտվում ներկայիդ հետ:

Հիշում եմ` կար ժամանակ, երբ անցյալով էի ապրում, երբ ճիգեր էի գործադրում, որ այն հետ բերեմ, բայց այդպես էլ չէր վերադառնում, որովհետև շատ բաներ արդեն ուրիշ էին: Անընդհատ հիշում էի դրվագներ, արցունք թափում, կարոտում: Դեռ ոմանք էլ ինձ նախատում էին, որ ստեղծագործելիս անընդհատ կենտրոնացած եմ անցյալի վրա: Բայց անցան այդ ժամանակները...

Իսկ հիմա՞...

Հիմա ես անցյալ չունեմ: Ոչ էլ ապագա: Ապրում եմ իմ չքնաղ ներկայով ու զարմանալիորեն հիշողությունիցս դուրս մղում կարևոր ու անկարևոր անցած-գնացած դրվագներ: Մի ժամանակ միլիոն կտայի դրա համար: Առավոտյան հիստերիկացած կզարթնեի, կաղաղակեի` ուզում եմ ջնջել հիշողությունս: Բայց դա միայն անցյալի խնդիր չէր: Ավելի շատ ուզում էի ներկան ջնջել: Եվ ջնջվեց, բայց ինձ համար աննկատ:

Հիմա ես չունեմ անցյալ: Իմ անցյալն այն է, ինչն ինձ հետ շարունակում է մնալ ներկայում, ձեռքս բռնած քայլում է դեպի ապագա: Դրանք այն ամենն են, ինչ ունեմ այսօր, իսկ ինչը կորցրել եմ, անցյալս չէ, մոռացված մի հեքիաթ է ու այնքան հեռու, որ կարծես մեկ այլ, անծանոթ մարդունը լինի:

Եվ վայելում եմ կյանքիս յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանը, քանի այն չի վերջացել:

----------

Ariadna (21.08.2010), CactuSoul (24.08.2010), cold skin (22.08.2010), einnA (21.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Բարեկամ (23.08.2010), Դատարկություն (24.08.2010), Մանուլ (21.08.2010), Շինարար (21.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լինում է հոգնածություն, որից հաճույք եմ ստանում, տրամադրությունս բարձրանում է, ուզում եմ զվարճանալ...

Ինձ թվում է` էդ լինում է էն ժամանակ, երբ հոգնելն ինքդ ես ընտրում, ոչ թե դատապարտվում ես դրան:

----------

cold skin (25.08.2010), einnA (24.08.2010), Ribelle (01.09.2010), Կաթիլ (24.08.2010), Սամսար (31.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, հոգնած ժամանակ հույզերն ավելի արտահայտված են դառնում: Եթե ուրախ ես ու հոգնած, ուրեմն մի 100 անգամ ավելի ուրախ ես: Եթե դեպրեսված ես ու հոգնած, ուրեմն լավ կլինի՝ մարդիկ թողնեն ու փախնեն քեզնից:

Ինձ ասում են՝ փակ մարդ ես: Բա ինչ զիբիլ եմ: Բա ուրիշ ի՞նչ լինեմ: Մարդիկ խոցող են: Չէ˜, ես եմ անտանելի խոցվող: Պրոբլեմն իմ մեջ ա:

Մարդկանց մոտ չեմ թողնելու: Ու տառապելու եմ: Թե չէ որ թողնում եմ, մեկ ա էլի տառապում եմ:

Առավոտը կգա, հոգնածությունս կանցնի, տրամս էլ կբարձրանա: Հենց տենց:

----------

cold skin (27.08.2010), einnA (25.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Shah (25.08.2010), unknown (28.08.2010), Yellow Raven (25.08.2010), Դատարկություն (25.08.2010), Կաթիլ (25.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սուրճս սարքեցի ու զգացի, որ այլևս կարիք չկա օդափոխիչ միացնելու: Նայեցի պատուհանից դուրս: Այնտեղ արդեն աշուն էր: Ու հիշեցի. Նորքում առաջինն է գալիս աշունը:

Հիշեցի անցյալ աշունը, երբ թաց մազերով պարապ կկանգնեի նույն պատուհանի մոտ, կնայեի չորացած տերևներին ու կմտածեի. «Նորքում առաջինն է աշունը գալիս»:

Մի տարի անցա՞վ:

Ու կարծես դատարկ լինի, ոչնչով չլցված: Մի տարի անկապ գլորվեց, անցավ:

Իսկ ընկերուհիս կասի. «Դու փազլ ես, կտորներդ պակասում են, կորցրել եմ»: Ու էդ պահին կհասկանամ, որ ամենևին էլ անիմաստ չէր էս տարին: Անցյալ աշնանը դեռ իրար հետ էդքան մտերիմ չէինք, որ համարձակվեր կտորներս փնտրել:

Օրվա վերջում էլ կուրսի մտերիմ ընկերուհիներիս հետ նստած էի համալսարանի կանաչ նստարաններին... Վաղուց իրար հետ չէինք շփվել:
- Երեքով գնում ենք Կապան,- ասում է,- Մաշան կանզգայացնի, ես կվիրահատեմ... Դու էլ հոգեբուժարանում կաշխատես: Կապրես մեր տանը՝ ես, դու, մամաս: Շաբաթ-կիրակի էլ Մաշան մեզ հյուր կգա:

Չէ, սիրելիներս, ես մյուս տարի հեռանում եմ Հայաստանից: Սիրում եմ ձեզ, բայց ինձ նոր օդ է պետք... գոնե մի տարով:

----------

einnA (28.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), unknown (28.08.2010), Դատարկություն (28.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Շնորհակալություն,- ասաց Քերինը,- եթե դու չլինեիր, չգիտեմ՝ կտեսնեի այս հրաշալի վայրերը, թե ոչ:

Երևանն ինձ համար Հյուսիսային պողոտան ու Հրապարակը չեն, ոչ նույնիսկ Օպերան ու Կասկադը: Գուցե մի քիչ Աբովյան փողոցը, բայց էնքան էլ չէ...

Երևանն ինձ համար էն տներն են, որոնց մեծ մասն այլևս գոյություն չունեն, էն պուճուր դալաններն են, որոնք տանում են դեպի ներքին բակ, իրար նայող պատուհաններն են, որ եթե ձեռքդ մեկնես, դիմացի հարևանին կբարևես, ամռանը բաց դռներն են, վրան վարագույր կախած, որ փոշին ներս չմտնի, մայկա-տրուսիկով վազվզող երեխաներն են, որոնք ամաչելով նայում են քեզ, բայց հետաքրքրասիրությունից մեռնում են. տեսնում են, որ հետինդ արտասահմանցի է: Երևանն էն փայտե պատշգամբներն են, քարքարոտ աստիճանները, որ կամաց-կամաց փլվում են, ներս հրավիրող հին երևանցի պապիկը, որը նոր հասած խաղողը դնում է դեմներդ ու ասում՝ անուշ արեք, բակում շրջող աղավնիներն են, յասամանների այգին է, որտեղ ժամանակին հայ մեծահարուստները սիրել են ճաշել, խաղաղությունն ու զովությունն է, չնայած գտնվում ես հենց քաղաքի կենտրոնում:

- Ինչու՞ կառուցեցին Հյուսիսային պողոտան,- հարցնում է Քերինը,- չէ՞ որ այս հնություններն այնքա˜ն գեղեցիկ են:

Իսկ փայտե կտուրից այն կողմ իրար հերթ չտալով վեր են խոյանում նորակառույց շենքերը...

----------

CactuSoul (02.09.2010), cold skin (31.08.2010), einnA (31.08.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (31.08.2010), Դեկադա (02.09.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

...իսկ որ հիմա են շնորհավորում, ոնց որ 10 անգամ ավելի ձեռ առնեն...

Դպրոցական տարիներին ատում էի սեպտեմբերի մեկը, որովհետև երբեք չեմ ուզեցել դպրոց գնալ, բացառությամբ իններոդ դասարանի, որին անհամբերությամբ էի սպասում, որովհետև ոմանց բաներ ունեի ապացուցելու: Ամեն դեպքում, այն ժամանակ սեպտեմբերի մեկը լուրջ արարողություն էր. մորս հետ պտտվում էինք խանութներում, ու եթե նույնիսկ նոր հագուստ չէինք գնում, ապա գոնե լրացնում էինք եղբորս ասած գրենական հետույքների պաշարը:

Թեև ուսանողական կյանքս շատ եմ սիրել ու միշտ կարոտել եմ դասերը, երբևէ այնպես չի եղել, որ սեպտեմբերի մեկին անհամբերությամբ սպասեմ (նույնիսկ առաջին կուրս գնալիս): Այդ օրն ինձ համար դարձել էր չափից դուրս սովորական, որպես կյանքիս տրամաբանական ընթացքի մի մաս:

Շատ են այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց համար սեպտեմբերի մեկը միանգամից (ասենք, բուհն ավարտելուց հետո) դադարում է նշանակություն ունենալ: Իսկ ինձ մոտ դա աստիճանաբար ստացվեց: Դեռ ցածր կուրսերում գրենական հետույքներ հավաքելու ու նոր հագուստի փոխարեն նոր խալաթ գնելու արարողությունը պահպանվում էր, բայց հետո, երբ մտանք կլինիկաներ, երբ սկսեց մեկ տետրը հերիքել ամբողջ տարվա առարկաները տեղավորելու, դեռ վերջին էջերին էլ սևագրելու համար, երբ խալաթներս էնքան շատացան, որ զգացի՝ նույնիսկ օրդինատուրայում կհերիքեն, սեպտեմբերի մեկին պատրաստվելը սահմանափակվեց դիմացի խանութից մի տասը հատ գրիչ առնելով:

Միակ հիշարժան սեպտեմբերի մեկն անցյալ տարի էր, որի մասին նույնիսկ եթե չգրեի, հատ-հատ հիշելու էի յուրաքանչյուր պահը. մինչև հիմա զգում եմ այրող արևը երեսիս հոգեբուժարանի ճամփին, ազդրերումս հայտնված ծանրությունը ու խմբեցիներիս, որոնք հանկարծ հավաքվեցին լիստիկում:

Իսկ այս տարի արդեն չափից դուրս սովորական էր դարձել. արձակուրդից վերադարձել էի օգոստոսի վերջին, իսկ սեպտեմբերի մեկն ընդամենը երկրորդ շաբաթվա շարունակությունն էր: Ու այդպես էլ չիմացա՝ երբվանից սկսեցի համարվել երկրորդ կուրսի օրդինատոր, բայց դա արդեն կարևոր չէ, որովհետև գոնե երեկ զգում էի իմ առավելությունը:

Պետք է որ այս սեպտեմբերի մեկն ազդարարեր իմ մենակության ավարտը. նոր օրդինատորներին էինք սպասում: Եկել էր միայն մեկը, որին ղեկավարս ոչ այնքան բարեհամբույր դիմավորեց: Մտածում եմ՝ անցյալ տարի դժգոհելու տեղ չունեի, որովհետև իմ նկատմամբ անհամեմատ ավելի ջերմ էին:

Եվ գոհ եմ իմ կյանքից: Կուզեի՞ դպրոցական լինել կամ նույնիսկ ուսանող: Չէ, հաստատ չէ: Ես սիրում եմ ինձ հենց այսպիսին՝ մեծացած, բայց երիտասարդ:

----------

cold skin (02.09.2010), einnA (02.09.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սեպտեմբերի սկզբին հաճախ հարցնում են՝ որտե՞ղ ես հանգստացել: Այս անգամ «Հոլանդիայում» կամ «Իսպանիայում» թիթիզ արտահայտությունների փոխարեն գալիս է մի պատասխան, որը դիմացինին ստիպում է խղճահարությամբ լցվել. «Երևանում»:

Հիմա երբ հետ եմ նայում, այնքան էլ վատ չանցավ ամառս: Երևանում մնալն էլ իր յուրահատկությունն ուներ: Կարևորը՝ ձանձրույթի նոպաները չափից դուրս քիչ էին, իսկ դա արդեն լավ է: 

Բայց երբ նայում եմ իմ տրաքած վիճակին, զգում եմ, որ մեծ սխալ եմ թույլ տվել Երևանում մնալով: Ասենք, տան ռեմոնտը շատ ուժեղ ազդեց վրաս, ու եթե դա չլիներ, գուցե «հանգիստ չունենալն» ավելի թեթև տանեի:

Ընկերուհիս անընդհատ կնախատի, կասի՝ քեզ շատ ես ծանրաբեռնում: Իհարկե, նրա աչքերով այդպես է, որովհետև ինձ հետ մոտիկից շփվել է միայն վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում, իսկ դա եղել է կյանքիս ամենաթեթև, հետևաբար ամենաանհարմար տարին: Ես նրան չեմ կարողանում բացատրել, որ ինձ զբաղվածություն է պետք... շունչը կտրվելու աստիճան: Ինձ պետք է առավոտյան տնից դուրս գալ, գիշերը նոր վերադառնալ: Բայց հիմա, երբ ամառս առանց հանգստի է անցել, դրա ուժը չունեմ: Սաղ օրը նվնվում եմ...

Իսկ երեկ Թերեզը նկատում էր. «Երեքով վաղուց գժություն չենք արել»: Թեր, սիրելիս, ամառն է վերջացել...

Նրանք բոլորը հանգստացել են: Հիմա իմ հերթն է... Ավստրիա, գալիս եմ... Մի շաբաթ մնաց:

----------

cold skin (11.09.2010), einnA (11.09.2010), Sambitbaba (22.01.2014), Դատարկություն (11.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

-... Կարևորը՝ դիստանցիա պահես,- էս rainbow-ի խոսքերն են, ու ի˜նչ ճիշտ է ասում:

Երկու տարի առաջ ընդհանրապես չէի պատկերացնի, որ կկարողանամ ակումբցիների հետ ինչ-որ տեղ գնալ, դեռ մի բան էլ երկու գիշեր անցկացնել նրանց հետ: 

Չէի պատկերացնում, բայց կատարվեց:

Չէ, Ակումբում կան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ էլի չեմ պատկերացնում քաղաքից դուրս գնալ: Ու էդ էն մարդիկ են, առանց որոնց մի ժամանակ կյանք չունեի:

Իսկ ես այլևս չեմ ուզում շրջապատված լինել այնպիսի մարդկանցով, առանց որոնց կյանք չեմ ունենա: Դա չի ստիպում նրանց պակաս սիրել: Ուղղակի պահում ես հեռավորություն ու շարունակում երջանիկ լինել:

Եվ ուրախ եմ, որ Ակումբն արդեն այնքան մեծ է, որ ընտրության հնարավորություն ունես. այլևս քեզ շրջանից դուրս չես զգում:

Դիլիջանում հավաքվել էինք մեծամիտներով... Քանի՞սս խոստովանեցինք, որ մեծամիտ ենք կամ «մեր հնարավորությունները ճիշտ ենք գնահատում»: Տարիներ առաջ կնեղվեի «դու մեծամիտ ես» մեղադրանքների տեղատարափներից: Հիմա թեթև եմ նայում: Էրեխեքն էլ են թեթև նայում. «Հա, մեծամիտ ես, ու մենք քեզ տենց սիրում ենք»:

Նկատել եմ նաև, որ կան շատերը, որոնց մի ժամանակ տանել չէի կարողանում, իսկ այսօր իմ ամենասիրելիներից են. հայկական պարեր պարող մեծ փորիկով Վարդը... ու մեկ էլ... մի ակումբցի, որը վաղուց չի մտնում, բայց վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ եմ կարոտում:

----------

cold skin (18.09.2010), einnA (15.09.2010), Lianik (14.09.2010), My World My Space (14.09.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), VisTolog (14.09.2010), Yeghoyan (28.09.2010), Դատարկություն (14.09.2010), Կաթիլ (14.09.2010), Մանուլ (14.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), Շինարար (14.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այս ամառ Երևանի/Հայաստանից չմեկնելու արդյունքում այնքան էլ չհանգստացա: Եթե ասեմ՝ վատ ժամանակ անցկացրի, սուտ կլինի, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ աշխատանքի վերադառնալիս դեռ հոգնած էի: Երկար ժամանակ ինքս ինձ հարցնում էի, թե ինչու տանը հանգստանալ չի լինում: Մտածում էի՝ գուցե վերանորոգումն էր պատճառը կամ էլ օդը կամ այն, որ լրիվ վերականգնվելու համար միջավայրի փոփոխություն է պետք:

Հիմա, երբ ճամպրուկս սենյակի կենտրոնում է, թղթերս՝ իրար կողք շարված, պահարաններիս դռները բաց՝ սպասելով, թե երբ պետք է դուրս բերեմ հագուստս, պրեզենտացիաս գրեթե պատրաստ, իսկ հեռախոսս չի լռում զանազան մարդկանց գործնական ու ընկերական առաջարկներից, հասկանում եմ, որ իսկական հանգիստը մեկնելն է: Որովհետև այսպես կարող ես մերժել բոլորին և ունենալ շատ հարգելի պատճառ. թարգմանություն չեմ անի, դասախոսություն չեմ կարդա, նամակ չեմ գրի, հանդիպման չեմ գա. Հայաստանում չեմ լինելու: Իսկ եթե մնայի այստեղ, ունենալու էի ևս մեկ ուժասպառ անող շաբաթ, որովհետև կա´մ չէի կարողանալու մերժել, կա´մ մարդիկ նեղանալու էին ինձնից:

Բացակայությունը հարգելի պատճառ է, ավելի հարգելի, քան հիվանդությունը:

----------

cold skin (18.09.2010), My World My Space (18.09.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Դատարկություն (18.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիեննայում սուրճ եմ խմում...

----------

Amaru (25.09.2010), cold skin (19.09.2010), impression (20.02.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Արևածագ (19.09.2010), Դատարկություն (21.09.2010), Շինարար (19.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ պրեզենտացիայիս համար այս օրը ընտրեցի, լավ չհասկացա, որ դա պատահական չէր... Սկզբում որոշել էի չկարդալ, բայց հետո զգացի, որ ամոթ է, երբ մի երկրից երեք հոգով եկել են, բայց ոչ ոք պրեզենտացիա չի բերել: Իսկ ես միակն էի, որ պատրաստել էր: Չուզեցի խայտառակել Հայաստանը: Ու իմ աշխատանքը կներկայացնեմ հենց Անկախության օրը:

----------

Amaru (25.09.2010), Ariadna (28.09.2010), einnA (21.09.2010), My World My Space (21.09.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Shah (22.09.2010), Երվանդ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քամին քշեց, Օկտոբերֆեստը Մյունխենից բերեց Զալցբուրգ… Ի՞նչ էի ասում: Էստեղ համատարած գարեջրախմոցի չկա, բայց քիչ չեն տարազներով կանայք ու տղամարդիկ: Սկզբում գլխի չէի ընկնում, մտածում էի՝ Զալցբուրգի բնակիչները տարած են: Հասկացա այն ժամանակ, երբ ավստրիացի կազմակերպիչներից մեկին, որը պատրաստվում է այսօր Մյունխեն գնալ, տարազով տեսա:

----------

Amaru (25.09.2010), einnA (21.09.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Դատարկություն (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դասախոսները լցվեցին մեքենան և ուղևորվեցին դեպի Մյունխեն՝ ալկաշանալու: Մենք ձեզ ալկաշանալ ցույց կտանք:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլիզաբեթի ու նրա ՊՄՍ-ի մասին կպատմեմ հետո: Իսկ այսօր՝ գալիս եմ տուն:

----------

Amaru (25.09.2010), Chilly (25.09.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Դատարկություն (27.09.2010), Շինարար (25.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, մի շաբաթ բացակայելուց հետո մենակ մի բան էի կարոտել Հայաստանում... ֆրանսերենի դասերը: Չգիտեմ՝ լացե՞մ, թե՞ ծիծաղեմ իմ անզգացմունքայնության վրա:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի հոգնած էի, որովհետև այսօր ինչ-որ սկսեցի զգալ... Հա, սիրում եմ Հայաստանը, սիրում եմ շատերին, սիրում ու կարոտում: Բայց ես նոր իրականություն եմ ուզում: Այս մեկն արդեն խիստ վնասակար է թե´ ֆիզիկական, թե´ հոգեկան առողջությանս համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), Շինարար (28.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սենյակում պարում էին, իսկ ես նստած էի մի անկյունում, ափիս մեջ՝ նռան հատիկներ: Ափս հարթ էր, ձգված, բոլոր մատներս՝ իրար կպած: Աջ ձեռքով վերցնում էի հատիկ-հատիկ, հպում շուրթերիս, լեզվով ներս քաշում: Ատամով կոտրում էի՝ ճըրթ, ու համի ընկալիչներս ազդարարում էին թթվությունը: Առաջինը, երկրորդը, երրորդը... Նռան հատիկները փայլում են ձեռքիս մեջ, ու թթվություն բերանումս: Ամեն մի թթվությունը մի տղամարդ, որը տշվել է կամ պիտի տշվի կամ կարող էր պարզապես չտշվեր: Ամեն մի կորիզը մի ջարդած հարաբերություն, երբեմն նույնիսկ ապագայից:

Հատիկը հատիկի հետևից: Դիմախաղս մեռել է, միայն կայծեր աչքերումս: Վտանգավոր եմ: 

Ու հանկարծ ճիչ եմ արձակում, թռնում տեղիցս, ուղիղ դեպի պարահրապարակ, որտեղ ոչ ոք չկա: Նռան հատիկները՝ բռերով: Թափվում են գետնին, անդադար: Ձեռքս երբեք չի դատարկվում: Նորից ու նորից, օդի մեջ պարելով, պտտվելով հասնում են հատակին, իսկ ես տրորում եմ դրանք՝ ճըրթ: Բոբիկ ոտքերս զգում են թթվությունը: Շարժում չկա, միայն կայծեր ոտքնաթաթերիս տակից: 

Անհամար հատիկները կործանվում են, ջախջախվում: Թող այդպես լինի: 

Բոլոր տղամարդիկ նռան հատիկներ են:

----------

einnA (30.09.2010), Ribelle (27.10.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

_Քանի որ ինձ արգելեցին էս պուճուր բանով «Իմ քաղաքը» մրցույթին մասնակցել, որովհետև բլոգումս փակի տակ դրել եմ, ու մի քսան հոգի տեսած կլինի, ես էլ մտածեցի՝ չկա-չկա, էստեղ դնեմ, թող մի քիչ շատ մարդ կարդա:_

Կառայի բուդկայի փակվելուց հետո մեր համալսարանի ժողովուրդը սննդային լուրջ ճգնաժամի առաջ կանգնեց: Իհարկե, մեր բուֆետներին ոչինչ չի հասնի թե' որակով, թե' գներով, բայց դասամիջոցներին դրանք էնքան լիքն են լինում, որ մինչև հաջորդ դասամիջոց պիտի հերթ կանգնես: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ժամը 4-ին փակվում են, և ընթերցասրահում պարապողները դատապարտված են սոված մնալուն:

Էսօր իջնում էի Նորքից: Մտածում եմ՝ հասցնեմ բուֆետ գնալ: Բայց արդեն երեքն անց է, հետևաբար ուտելու բան մնացած չի լինի: Պետք է այլընտրանք գտնել: Մեկ էլ Հերացու ամենասկզբում տեսնում եմ մի բավական աննկատելի ցուցանակ .«Սրճարան»: Վրան խորովածի, աջարական խաչապուրու և հոթ-դոգի նկարներ են: Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ, երբ էլի ընթերցասրահում պարապում էինք, ու հավանաբար Կառայի բուդկան արդեն վերացվել էր, Մարգարը մեզ առաջարկեց էնտեղ գնալ խաչապուրի ուտելու:

Որոշեցի շատ հեռու չգնալ, մտնել էդ «սրճարանը» ու խաչապուրիով բավարարվել, որը, ի դեպ, իմ հիշողության մեջ բավական լավն էր:﻿

Դա տիպիկ հայկական սրճարան էր: Տնավարի պայմաններ: Ներսում կիսամութ էր: Ընդամենը չորս սեղան կար, ամեն մեկի մոտ՝ չորսական աթոռ: Դրանք բոլորը հին էին, և Օպերայի շրջակայքում գործող գլամուր սրճարաններից ոչ մեկը երբևէ լայաղ չէր անի նման սեղան-աթոռներ դներ: Պատի տակ մի ինքնաեռ կար, որը, վստահ եմ, չէր աշխատում: Ջարդած ապակիով սառնարանում մեկական օրինակով տարբեր լիմոնադներ էին դրված: Ըստ երևույթին, սառնարանը վաղուց արդեն դադարել էր իր ֆունկցիան կատարելուց՝ դառնալով ընդամենը ցուցափեղկ: Պատերին էժանագին նկարներ էին: Սեղանների վրա բանկաներով թարմ յասամաններ կային, որոնք ամենահայկականն էին: Լուրջ եմ ասում, բանկայով յասամաններն էնքան հայկական են, որ լավաշը, նուռը և այլ խորհրդանիշներ դրանց կողքին ղալաթ են արել: Յասամանը հենց էդպես՝ բանկայով պիտի լինի: Ծաղկամանը նրան չի սազում: Այն նախատեսված է ավելի քնքուշ ծաղիկների համար:

Մոտ հիսուն տարեկան մատուցողուհին (թե՞ վաճառողուհին) ինձ ժպիտով դիմավորեց: Էն մուննաթոտ դեմքերից չէր, որոնց վարժվել ենք տարբեր խանութներում կամ սրճարաններում տեսնելիս, ոչ էլ արտասահմանյան սարքովի ժպիտներից, որոնց կհանդիպես «Վիվասելում» կամ «Օրանժում»: Իսկական հայկական անկեղծ ժպիտ էր, որին վաղուց այնքա˜ն հետ ենք վարժվել:

Միակ հաճախորդն էի: Թեյ ու խաչապուրի պատվիրեցի: Մինչ պատրաստ կլիներ, սկսեց ջերմ զրուցել հետս: Ինչպես հատուկ է ցանկացած հայի, չմոռացավ հայհոյել իշխանություններին, մեղադրել սրան-նրան: Բայց այդ ամենով հանդերձ երևում էր՝ մեջը չարություն չկա, թույն չկա: Պատմում էր ամուսնու մասին, որը, ըստ երևույթին, մահացել էր: Ու ի˜նչ ջերմությամբ էր խոսում, ո˜նց էր գովում: Երևում է՝ շատ է սիրել: Հետո սկսեց դժգոհել, որ Հայաստանում օտարերկրացիներին լավ չեն վերաբերվում: Ինքը շատ է եղել դրսում: Ասում է՝ նույնիսկ թուրքերը գիտեն տուրիստների հետ քաղաքավարի լինել: Հոգոց հանեց. էս ի՞նչ են դարձել հայերը: Ու էնքա˜ն կիրթ հայերեն էր խոսում, որ քեֆս եկավ... Էն իսկական հայերից էր, որ ասում եմ հայ ու պատկերացնում եմ: Ինչքա˜ն քիչ են նրանք մեր օրերում:

Խաչապուրին բերեց: Տաք էր, բայց իսկական Ռիփի նկարագրած քռչոտ խաչապուրուց էր: Բայց ի˜նչ հավեսով կերա: Հիմա հասկանում եմ՝ ինչու էր Հայաստանում գտնվելիս էդքան ուզում քռչոտ խաչապուրի: Թեյն էլ բերեց, բայց տնավարի՝ շաքարավազը սուրճի բաժակի մեջ: Էնքան տնական մթնոլորտ էր էնտեղ, որ քիչ էր մնում՝ վերջում վեր կենայի, ափսես ու բաժակս լվանայի:﻿

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2010), einnA (14.10.2010), Farfalla (14.10.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Yevuk (13.10.2010), Ամպ (14.10.2010), Դատարկություն (13.10.2010), Հայկօ (14.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Շինարար (13.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

...կոմպն անջատեցի, հավաքվեցի, որ դուրս գամ, մեկ էլ գրկեց ինձ ու չթողեց շարժվել: Փորձեցի հրել: Չստացվեց: Ամեն դեպքում մի կերպ դուրս պրծա, դուռը փակեցի ու նեղացած քայլեցի դեպի վերելակը: Հետևիցս վազում էր, ներողություն խնդրում:

Վերելակի մեջ.
- Ինձ ներու՞մ ես:
- Հա:
- Դե բեր թուշդ պաչեմ:
Պարզում եմ մի թուշս:
- Հիմա մյուսը:
Պարզում եմ մյուսը: 
- Հիմա էլ...
Ու անցնում է շուրթերիս: Համբույրն ակնթարթ է տևում, որովհետև վերելակը հասնում է առաջին հարկ, ու դռները բացվում են:

Հետո մի ամիս իրար հետ էինք: Նոր տարուց առաջ թողեցի նրան: Պատճառը պարզ էր. չէի սիրում ու երբեք չէի սիրել: Երբ վերջին անգամ վիճելով իջնում էինք, հասանք առաջին հարկ, հառաչեք.
- Ամեն ինչ ստեղից սկսվեց...

Գիտեմ, որ հետո ահագին տառապել է, ու ես դրանից ինձ լավ էի զգում:

----------

einnA (15.10.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թիվը միշտ սիրել եմ: Երբ դեռ փոքր էի, ամեն ինչ կտայի, որ ինձ տեսնեմ 24 տարեկանում: Մի տեսակ կայունության ու հասունության հետ էր ասոցացվում այս թիվը: Մտածում էի՝ 24-ամյակս մեծ շուքով պիտի նշեմ:

Հիմա, երբ արդեն մի քանի ժամ է, ինչ 24-ս լրացել է, մի տեսակ բութ զգացողություն ունեմ: Ասենք, նույնը կար մինչև ծննդյանս օրը: Որոշել էի բոլորից թաքցնել ու սուսուփուս օրս անցկացնել բարեկամներիս հետ: Եթե մի երկու մտերիմ ընկերուհի հիշեն, զանգեն, իրենց էլ կհրավիրեի:

Բայց ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ ստացվեց, որովհետև պարզվեց, որ դեռ երեք շաբաթ առաջվանից ընկերներս ինչ-որ բան են ծրագրում: Իսկ ես հավես չունեի, բայց նրանց մերժելն էլ սիրուն չէր լինի:

Հիմա նույն բութ զգացողությամբ նստած եմ կոմպի մոտ ու սպասում երեկոյին, երբ ազգականներս կհավաքվեն ու միասին «Թըռ-թըռը» կասենք: Տատիկս էլի կջղայնանա, բայց, միևնույն է, կարտասանենք: Հետո կսկսեն խոսել քաղաքականությունից: Պապիկս մի ախմախ կենաց կասի, իսկ մյուսներս թաքուն իրար աչքով կանենք...

24 տարեկանում ավելի անկայուն ու անչափահաս եմ, քան երբևէ: Անցյալ ծննդյանս օրվա ֆենած մազերը փոխարինում եմ երկու հյուսիկներով:

----------

boooooooom (24.10.2010), Chilly (24.10.2010), einnA (24.10.2010), Freeman (24.10.2010), Lianik (24.10.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.10.2010), Բարեկամ (24.10.2010), Դատարկություն (24.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2010), Շինարար (24.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկար կգրեի, բայց մի տեսակ չի ստացվում... Ուղղակի աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդն եմ, որ այսպիսի ընկերներ ունեմ...

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրականության մեջ որևէ տեղ չեմ հանդիպել, որ լեզու սովորելը կարող է դրականորեն անդրադառնալ մարդու հոգեկանի վրա: Ոչ էլ լսել եմ, որ որևէ մեկն ասի «իմ փորձից բլաբլաբլա»: Ավելին՝ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ շատերի համար դա բավական տհաճ գործ է, պետք է որ դեռ հակառակ ազդեցությունն էլ ունենա:

Բայց մի հետաքրքիր երևույթ եմ նկատել. մեր համալսարանի ուսանողներից շատերը սովորաբար վերջին կուրսում սկսում են ինչ-որ լեզու սովորել: Կարող եմ միայն ենթադրություններ անել, թե ինչու է այդպես: Առաջին պատճառն այն է, որ միայն վերջին կուրսում են մոտավորապես կողմնորոշվում, թե ինչ են անելու ապագայում, ու եթե դա կապված է մի պետության հետ, որի լեզուն չգիտեն, ակտիվորեն սկսում են սովորել: Բայց... Նրանցից շատերն ավարտական քննություններից անմիջապես առաջ թողնում են լեզուն ու այդպես էլ չեն վերադառնում: Մյուս պատճառը երևի հենց այդ թերապևտիկ ազդեցությունն է, որի մասին ուզում եմ խոսել:

Չեմ ուզում մյուսների անունից գրել, ոչ էլ ասել, թե պարտադիր այդպես է: Պարզապես կպատմեմ այն ամենը, ինչ զգացել եմ սեփական մաշկի վրա:

Իսպաներեն սովորել սկսեցի վեցերորդ կուրսում: Իսպանիա կամ որևէ այլ իսպանախոս պետություն մեկնելու նույնիսկ ամենահեռու մտադրությունները չունեի: Ուղղակի սկսեցի ու վերջ: Հետո արդեն իսպաներենի դասերն ինձ համար փախուստի վայր էին: Այնտեղ ոչ ոք չէր խոսում թեստերից, հանձնաժողովներից, հնարավոր կտրվելուց, հարցաշարերից և այլնից: Ավելին՝ այնտեղ ոչ ոք չէր խոսում այն լեզվով, որով կարող էին այս ամենի մասին անվերջ հարցեր տալ: Ու երևի հենց այդ դասերն էին փրկում, որ մյուսների համեմատ թեթև տանեմ սպասվելիք փորձությունը: Կարողանում էի ցրվել, կտրվել ընդհանուր լարվածությունից:

Հետո եկավ անգլերենը... Քանի որ ի սկզբանե որոշել եմ այս գրառումս բաց պահել, չեմ մանրամասնի, թե ինչու հանկարծ որոշեցի IELTS հանձնել: Իմացողներն ինձ կհիշեն անցյալ տարվա սեպտեմբեր-հոկտեմբերին: Հա, քննության պատրաստվելն օգնում էր, որ ցրվեմ: Հաճախում էի Ջոանի դասերին, անգլերենի ակումբներին, ամբողջ օրը կարդում, բլոգումս անգլերեն գրում: Ու կարծես IELTS-ը ոչ թե արտասահմանում ընդունվելու համար էր, այլ այն ժամանակ ինձ անհանգստացնող խնդիրներից ազատվելու:

Երբ երկու համալսարաններն էլ ինձ մերժեցին, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու որոշեցի լրջացնել ֆրանսերեն սովորելս: Էլի հաստատ չգիտեի, թե ինչի համար: Իհարկե, հեշտ ու հասկանալի պատճառ կար. որ մյուս տարի Բելգիայի ծրագրին դիմեմ: Բայց ես հո շատ լավ գիտեի, որ իրականում դա փախուստի ևս մեկ միջոց էր: Փախուստ իմ անհաջողությունից, ցածր ինքնագնահատականից (Տաիշ, չխփես), մտահոգությունից ու դեպրեսիայից: Եվ ստացվեց, գիտե՞ք:

Հիմա զգում եմ, որ ինչքան էլ շատ ժամանակ խլի ֆրանսերենը, այն նախատեսված է իմ սեփական հանգստության համար: Ու օրվա ընթացքում ինչքան շատ ժամանակ եմ տրամադրում այդ լեզվին, այնքան վատ է վիճակս, հետևաբար փախուստի համար ավելի մեծ ուժեր են պետք:

----------

ars83 (26.10.2010), einnA (27.10.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Ամպ (27.10.2010), Հարդ (27.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2010), Ուլուանա (27.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու եկար մեր խումբ մի քանի օր ուշացումով: Մինչև հիմա հուշում եմ ուղիղ, երկար շեկ մազերդ ու կապույտ աչքերդ, հարցը՝ դու մաքուր հա՞յ ես: Հիշում եմ սկզբնական շրջանում ցուցակներից բացակայող անունդ ու մեզ մոտ առաջացած զարմանքը, թե ինչպես էիր ոչ այնքան բարձր միավորներով անվճար ընդունվել: Իսկ դու անհոգ կպատասխանեիր. «Սահմանամերձ շրջանից եմ»: Տարիներ պետք եղան պարզելու համար, որ հայրդ զոհվել է պատերազմի ժամանակ...

Քո ու Մարիայի մազերը զարդարող վարդերը: Քոնը՝ դեղնասպիտակավուն, Մարիայինը՝ վարդագույն: Իսկ ես ձեզ այդպիսին տեսնելիս կկատակեի. «Ծաղկել եք»: Եվ որոշումս, որ դուք երկուսով իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհիներն եք դառնալու... Հետագայում այդպես էլ եղավ:

Հիշում եմ՝ կարոտում էիր Մարիային ֆիզկուլտուրայի դասերին, որովհետև տարբեր խմբերում էիք: Ու հիշում եմ նաև, որ կարճ ժամանակ անց հանկարծ սկսեցիք իրար հետ չխոսել... Իմ ջանքերը ձեզ նորից հաշտեցնելու... Իրականում կարիք չկար, որովհետև տարիներ անց երեքով դառնալու էինք անբաժան ընկերուհիներ:

Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես ձանձրացած գրքերը մի կողմ շպրտեցինք ու գնացինք դիսկո, որտեղ հավաքվել էին մեր համալսարանի ուսանողները: Ու հիշում եմ մեզ՝ վեցերորդ կուրսեցիներիս, կպցնող 16-17 տարեկան տղաներին: 

Հիշում եմ նաև, թե ինչպես էի ինֆեկցիոնի քննությունից առաջ հատիկ-հատիկ թեստերը քեզ անգիր սովորեցնում: Կամ ձեր տանն անցկացրած գիշերները, երբ որևէ սարսափ ֆիլմ կդիտեինք: Մարիան կկլանվեր, ես կծիծաղեի, իսկ դու վախից կկծվեիր:

Թեստային քննությունից հետո դու՝ քնած Մարիայի բազմոցին, իսկ մենք երկուսով դեռ պարապում էինք, որովհետև հաջորդ օրն էր մեր հերթը... Ու յուրաքանչյուր պետականից հետո մեր խինդ ու ուրախությունը... Դու մեզնից երկու օր շուտ բժիշկ դարձար՝ հանգստացնելով, որ գինեկոլոգիայի քննությունն ամենևին էլ սարսափելի չէ:

Հետո եկավ օրդինատուրայի ընդունելությունը: Քո անհանգստությունները, վախերը, քո դեմ պայքարող ջիպավոր տղան, որն ամեն ինչ անում էր, որ անվճար տեղդ խլեր: Պայքարդ, ու մենք էլ քեզ հետ...

Քո բոլոր դժվար օրերը, քեզ ցավ պատճառած բոլոր տղամարդիկ, քո տակը փորած բոլոր աղջիկները, պայքարները բազմաթիվ դժվարությունների դեմ, Երևանին հազիվ հարմարվելդ... Թող բոլորը կորչեն, որովհետև դու այսօր երջանիկ ես:

Մայրդ՝ վալերիանայի երկու հաբերը քեզ հանձնելիս, որ չլարվես, եկեղեցում դողացող և հազիվ լսելի ձայնով արտաբերելդ. «Հնազանդ եմ», Մարիան, որը համոզված է, որ վաղը շուխուռ կընկնի, որ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանն ամուսնացել է, որովհետև նման ես նրան, ու նորից դու եկեղեցում, երբ քեզ շնորհավորում եմ, ծիծաղում ես.
- Լավ ղժժու՞մ եք... Տարոսը քեզ:
Ու պատասխանս.
- Ես չեմ ամուսնանալու:

Եվ դու կանգնած կաբրիոլետում՝ ծաղկեփունջը թափահարելիս, երջանիկ ժպիտդ, աշխուժությունդ...

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.11.2010), Ariadna (01.11.2010), einnA (01.11.2010), Gayl (18.01.2011), murmushka (01.11.2010), Ribelle (09.11.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.11.2010), Մանուլ (06.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2010), Ուրվական (01.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչև տնից դուրս գալս դեռ քսան րոպե կա: Էդ ընթացքում մտածում եմ, թե ինչ պետք է լինի, որ առավոտյան կարողանամ շուտ արթնանալ: Ընկերուհիներիս մոտ սաղ օրը նվնվում եմ, թե 10-ից շուտ չեմ կարողանում աչքերս բացել, ու էդ՝ լավագույն դեպքում: Ո´չ դասերս, ո´չ գործս, ո´չ ինչ-որ կարևոր իրադարձություն չեն կարող ինձ տեղիցս հանել: Ես էլ մտածում էի՝ լրիվ ձեռից գնացել եմ: Ամեն դեպքում՝ երկու բան կա, որոնք ինձ ստիպում են զարթուցչի հետ տեղիցս վեր թռնել, նույնիսկ շաբաթ-կիրակի օրերին: Մեկը քաղաքից դուրս գնալն ա, մյուսն էլ...  :LOL:  ես մեռա: Իսկականից վարի եմ գնացել:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երթուղային նստեղ մեր համալսարանից մի տղա: Բարևեցի ու նորից գլուխս խոնարհեցի գրքիս վրա: Չհիշեցի տղայի անունը, բայց դրա համար առանձնապես ջանքեր էլ չգործադրեցի. ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում էր, թե Ջուլիետն ինչով է ավարտվելու: Վերջիվերջո, հասել էի երկար սպասված պահին: 

Իսկ տղան երևի կարծեց, թե դաս եմ կարդում, ու վաղը կտարածի, թե ինչ կրծողի մեկն եմ ես, որ նույնիսկ երթուղայինի մեջ դասագրքերից չեմ պոկվում: Մտածեցի՝ ու˜ր էր տենց բախտ, թե փետրվարից հետո մասնագիտական գրականություն բացած լինեի: Այս դեպքում տղան ոչ մի կերպ չի հասկանա, որ Ջուլիետն ընդամենն ինձ օգնում էր, որ 50 րոպե տևողությամբ ճանապարհն ուղղակի չնկատեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կան մարդիկ, որոնց անիմաստ շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.12.2010), einnA (11.11.2010), Kita (11.11.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), VisTolog (14.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կան ահավոր վատ մարդիկ, որոնց մեկ ա շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

Kita (13.11.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր, երբ երթուղայինում նստած շունչս կտրվում էր դեմքիս վրա կռացած քամակներից, ներվայնանում, երբ րոպեն մեկ կանգնում էր ու մարդ էր հավաքում (ասա՝ կանգառն ինչի՞ համար է), երբ առանց այդ էլ վատ ինքնազգացողությանս միացավ զանազան հոտերից փսխելու ցանկությունը, սկսեցի մտածել...

Տեսնես՝ կգա՞ մի օր, երբ Երևանը կազատվի երթուղային կոչվող նվաստացումից, ու փոխարենը կգան մեծ ու հարմարավետ ավտոբուսներ: Տեսնես՝ կլինե՞ն նորմալ կանգառներ իրարից խելքին մոտ հեռավորության վրա: Տեսնես՝ էդ կանգառներն անուններ կունենա՞ն, ցուցանակները կպարունակե՞ն այդտեղով անցնող իսկապես անցնող տրանսպորտի համարները, ոչ թե ինչ պատահի, ու դուրս գա, որ կեսը սխալ է, կլինե՞ն ժամացուցակներ, որ իմանաս՝ երբ տնից դուրս գաս, որ ուզածդ ավտոբուսին հասնես, իսկ բաց թողնելու դեպքում՝ ինչքան պիտի սպասես: Տեսնես դրանց առկայության դեպքում պարտաճանաչ կլինե՞ն: Տեսնես՝ էդ ցուցանակները կպահպանվե՞ն, թե՞ էլի կհայտնվեն ինչ-որ վայրենիներ, որոնք կպոկռտեն կամ կջարդեն:

Տեսնես՝ կգա՞ մի օր, երբ հասարակական տրանսպորտը տոմսերով կլինի, ոչ թե վարորդին 100 դրամ վճարելով, ուրիշի տեղը ստանալով, երբ հնարավոր կլինի մշտական ունենալ, որը գործածելի կլինի բոլոր տիպի փոխադրամիջոցների համար: Կշրջե՞ն կիրթ հագնված տոմս ստուգողները, որոնք առանց ներում-բեկումի կտուգանեն կարգը խախտողներին: Մետրոն կսփռվի՞ ամբողջ քաղաքով մեկ:

Է˜հ  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (14.11.2010), Chilly (14.11.2010), Chuk (13.11.2010), Freeman (14.11.2010), Lianik (13.11.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), VisTolog (14.11.2010), Yellow Raven (27.11.2010), Արևածագ (14.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.11.2010), Հարդ (14.11.2010), Շինարար (13.11.2010), Ուլուանա (14.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսպիսի օրեր հազվադեպ են լինում: Կոմպից պոկվել չեմ կարողանում, բայց ոչ թե ֆեյսբուքում մեկի հետ զավզակում եմ կամ մեկ ուրիշի նկարներն ուսումնասիրում, այլ մեկը մյուսի հետևից երգեր եմ պեղում, ու ոչ թե տեքստերը փորփրելու, այլ պարզապես լսելու համար: 

Ժամանակս անցնում է: Այլևս չեմ ուզում պատրանք ստեղծել, թե պարապում եմ: Բայց այ վաղվանից վերջ եմ տալիս բառադիությանը... Բառադիություն... Նկատի ունեմ՝ հիշում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում բժիշկ եմ ու զբաղվում մասնագիտական գործունեությամբ: Ինչքան խորանում եմ, էնքան հասկանում եմ, որ ինչքան էլ սիրեմ հոգեբուժությունը, միևնույն է, բժշկությունն ինքն ընդհանրապես իմը չէ: Իսկ ես կփորձեմ խորամանկել: Տեսնեմ՝ կստացվի՞:

----------

AniwaR (14.11.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), VisTolog (14.11.2010), Yevuk (15.11.2010), Հարդ (14.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2010), Շինարար (14.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեռ առավոտվանից գիտեի, որ այսօր հեռախոսս լռելու է, ու վաստակածս ուրբաթը մենակ եմ վայելելու: Վաստակա՞ծ: Միայն նրա համար, որ այս շաբաթ ոչ մի օր չեմ բացակայել, որ երեկ ժամերով մասնագիտական գրականություն եմ կարդացել, որ մեկ-երկու անգամ առավոտյան ժամը 10-ից շուտ եմ արթնացել, որ ընկերներիս քիչ եմ հանդիպել, այն էլ կարճ ժամանակով, որ «Փոքրիկ Նիկոլան» վերջացրել եմ առանց նկատելու, որ զարմացել եմ համարձակությանս վրա, որ սրտխփոցից չեմ կարողացել գիշերը քնել, որ, որ... կարող եմ ասել, որ հանգի՞ստ եմ վաստակել: 

Ուրբաթը, միևնույն է, գրադարանում անցկացնելու համար չէ, ու քանի դեռ եղանակը լավն է, իսկ աշունն արդեն ականջիս տակ գոռում է՝ ու՞ր ես, ինչու՞ ինձ բանի տեղ չես դնում, ես խմում եմ մեխակով թեյիս վերջին կումը, խալաթս կախում, դռները փակում ու դուրս գալիս... Չէ´, դուրս թռչում:

Նորքի հոգեբուժարանում արդեն այն սիրուն աշունն է, որը տարիներ առաջ ինձ մի լավ լացացրեց, բայց հետն էլ լիքը բան սովորեցրեց: Քանի որ բոլոր բժիշկներն արդեն գնացել էին, հետևաբար ամաչելու բան չունեի, համարձակվեցի նայել արևին, աչքերս կկոցած ձեռքով անել, թռվռալ, հրաժեշտ տալ բակում զբոսնող հնդկահավերին ու ոչխարներին: 

Իսկ դարպասներից դուրս հոգեբուժարանի շունը, որի մի աչքը չի տեսնում, աղբ էր գտել ու ախորժակով քչփորում էր:

Քայլում էի ուրախ՝ խշխշացնելով ոտքերիս տակի տերևները, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ժպտալով արևին, որն այնքա˜ն պայծառ էր այսօր:

Իմ սիրած տերևներից այս անգամ էլ պոկեցի Նորքի բակերից մեկում թաքնված տան ցանկապատի վրայից: Դրանք դեղին էին՝ եզրերում աստիճանաբար անցնելով կարմրի: Կպցրեցի մազերիս: Ճանապարհին պատահող մարդիկ ժպտում էին: Եթե գլխիս դեղին ժապավեն լիներ, ոչ ոք երբևէ չէր ժպտա:

Փողոցում արդեն հանդիպեցի 109 համարի երթուղայինին, որի կարիքն այսօր ընդհանրապես չունեի:

Կամրջի վրա մի պահ կանգ առա: Քամին մազերը լցրել էր աչքերիս, ու չէի տեսնում ճանապարհի շարունակությունը: Արևն էլ շոգացնում էր արդեն: Դեմքս բացեցի ու քթիս կողքով դանդաղ սահող սառնություն զգացի:

Բանկոմատից փող հանելիս զգացի, որ շունչս կտրվում է: Ինչպես միշտ, ինձնից հետո սպասողը չափից դուրս մոտ էր կանգնել: Անցյալ տարի մեր ամերիկուհի դասախոսը փորձեց ցույց տալ տարբեր մշակույթների անձնական տարածությունները՝ պնդելով, որ հայկականը բավական փոքր է: Մեզ կանգնացրեց իրար դիմաց և պատվիրեց մեկական քայլերով առաջ գալ այնքան, մինչև զգանք, որ ճնշվում ենք: Ամենաշուտը ես հանձնվեցի: Դասախոսս զարմացավ. ամերիկացիներից բեթար էի:

Հասա Մոսկովյան այգի: Ծալապատիկ համարվեցի նստարաններից մեկին ու սկսեցի գրել: Մարդիկ ինձ թարս են նայում: Տղաները ծաղրում են: Քիչ անց վեր կկենամ, բայց մենակությունս չի կորչի, որովհետև այսօր հեռախոսս լռելու է:

Նարդի խաղացողի արձանը: Ձեռքս դնում եմ նրա ուսին: Լավ մնա, եղբայր: Քեզ հաճելի հանգիստ:

----------

einnA (20.11.2010), Freeman (19.11.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Yellow Raven (27.11.2010), Դեկադա (19.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց եմ զարմանում մարդկանց կարմիրկովության վրա: Ախր է՞դ աստիճանի չփոխվել: Էն էլ յոթ տարվա ընթացքում... Դաժան դեպք ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաճախ պատահում է, որ երբ ինչ-որ մեկից երկար ժամանակ լուր չեմ ունենում, մեկ էլ հանդիպում ենք, միանգամից ասում է.
- Էս դու դեռ Հայաստանու՞մ ես:
Ընդհանրապես, դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո շատերն են թյուրիմացաբար կարծել, թե այլևս Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում: Նույն պատճառով մեր դպրոցի 100-ամյակին ներկա չեմ գտնվել: Դասարանցուս խնդրել են, որ հրավիրատոմս ինձ փոխանցի, ասել է՝ Հայաստանում չեմ: Չգիտեմ՝ դիտմամբ է արել, թե իսկապես այդպես է կարծել... Հետո էլ շատ-շատ ուրիշ ընկերներ այնքան վստահ են եղել, որ այստեղ չեմ, որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում չեն էլ փորձել ինձ գտնել:

Շատերն ասում են՝ դու Հայաստանի բան չես, պիտի գնաս: Չգիտեմ՝ որ հատկանիշներս են նրանց ստիպել այդպես մտածել, բայց պիտի հիասթափացնեմ. հենց ես եմ Հայաստանի բան: Թող բոլոր կաշառակերները, տակ փորողները, լևի գործ անողները, իրար գցողները, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման մասին երազողները, հայերից զզվողները հեռանան այստեղից, որ ես հանգիստ կառուցեմ իմ երազած երկիրը:

Հ.Գ. Հեռանալու եմ... ցավոք սրտի:

----------

einnA (10.12.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Yevuk (10.12.2010), Դեկադա (13.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկվա անջատված, տրաքած ու անտրամադիր վիճակից հետո տրամաբանական կլիներ, որ այսօր էլ նույնը կրկնվեր, քանի որ լիալուսինն այդպես էլ չթողեց քնել. ամեն անգամ աչքերս փակելիս թվում էր՝ ինչ-որ ճնշող հայացք կա մարմնիս վրա: Վեր էի թռնում, պատուհանից դուրս նայում, տեսնում լուսնի անկենդան դեմքը, մտմտում. «վերջին 456 տարվա ամենամութ գիշերը» ու քնում՝ երազելով լուսաբացի մասին, երբ լուսնի լույսն այդքան ճնշող չի լինի:

Իսկ այսօր քնկոտ չէի, ոչ էլ անջատված, ոչ էլ անտրամադիր: Բոլոր զգայարաններս մի տեսակ սրվել էին, ու սկսել էի կարոտել: Դյուրասի գիրքն էլ պայուսակիս մեջ: Երևի նրանից վարակվեցի, որովհետև երևում էր՝ նա էլ էր կարոտում:

Լեզուների ամբիոնում: Ֆրանսերենի գրավորիս գնահատականն եմ իմանում: 49 ճիշտ պատասխան: Դասախոսը՝ մի պուճուր սխալ ես արել: Ծիծաղում եմ: Առանց դրա ես ես չէի լինի: Գիտեմ,- ասում եմ,- անուղղելի եմ: Հիմար սխալ: Գիտեի, որ կանեմ գրելուց առաջ: Գիտեի նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ չէին հայտնել, որ ֆրանսերենից գրավոր պիտի գրենք: Գիտեի դեռ տասներորդ դասարանում, երբ ֆիզիկայի քննությունից զարմանալիորեն «20» ստացա: Իսկ այդ մեկը չգիտեի. «19-ի» էի սպասում:

Սենյակում է նաև իսպաներենի դասախոսս: Ինձ չի տեսել: Կանչում եմ: Շրջվում է: Կարոտել եմ: Իսպաներենի դասերը: Վեցերորդ կուրս: Փախուստ պետականներից: Փախուստ իրականությունից: Իսպաներեն չաչանակությունները: Բեբեն:

Ընթերցասրահում հանդիպում եմ Աննային: Ինֆեկցիոն է կարդում: Հիշեցի, թե ինչպես էինք պարապում: Անիծելով ամբիոնի վարիչին: Լեգենդներ հյուսելով: Կատակելով: Իսկ գրադարանավարուհին մեզ ուղղակի վռնդում էր ընթերցասրահից:

Թեսթիում Լիլյան սպասում է ինձ: Միասին թարգմանում ենք սլայդները: Կարոտում եմ միասին պարապելը: Կարոտում եմ ուսանող լինելը: Կարոտում եմ քննություն ունենալը: Ասենք, հիմա էլ կան, բայց դրանք քո մասնագիտականն են, այն շրջանակներում, որտեղ եղել ես ամիսներ շարունակ, հետևաբար առավոտից երեկո պարապելու կարիք չունես: Սառը սուրճը և սնիկերսը, որ գնում էի ամեն առավոտ Կառայի բուդկայից թերապիայի քննությանը պատրաստվելիս: Լիտրերով կոկա-կոլան, որ ես ու Մաշկան դատարկում էինք, որ պաթֆիզը հասցնենք: Դաշնամուրը ֆիզիկայի քննությունից առաջ...

Հետո Նազը: Ընթերցասրահում չաչանակում ենք: Վաղուց արդեն այնտեղ ոչ թե պարապում ենք, այլ հանդիպում: Էլ չեմ պատկերացնում գրքերի մեջ կորած Բյուրին ու Մաշկային: Հիմա ուրիշներն են մեր տեղերում նստած, իսկ մենք այն խանգարողներն ենք, որոնք մի ժամանակ ահավոր անտանելի էին քննության նախօրեին:

Տանը: Ֆեյսբուքում: Վահեն պաթանատի նկարչությամբ է զբաղված: Իմ դարակում մի տուփ գրեթե չօգտագործած գունավոր մատիտներ կան, որոնք մայրս գնել էր պաթանատը նոր-նոր սկսելիս: Իսկ ես էդպես էլ էդ առարկան չսիրեցի ու կարգին չնկարեցի: Դասախոսից էր: Հիշեցի հիստը: Գունավոր մատիտներս, որոնցից օգտվում էր ամբողջ խումբը: Վարդագույնը, որը մի գեղեցիկ օր վերջացավ: 

Հիշեցի ուսանողական տարիներս ու մի տեսակ կարոտեցի:

----------

einnA (22.12.2010), Kita (21.12.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Գնացի: 2010-ի խոսակցությունները համարենք ավարտված:
- Գնա: Կտեսնվենք ամսի 10-ից հետո:
- Մաղթում եմ, որ դիմանաս էդքան:
- Դու կդիմանա՞ս:
- Ես արդեն չեմ դիմանում: 
- Ես էլ... 2011-ի համար մաղթում եմ, որ իրար էսքան չկարոտենք:
- ...Ու որ ամառը շուտ գա, որ Թումանյանի այգում իրար հասկանանք:

Գնաց: Իսկ ես մտածում եմ մեր պլաստմասայե հարաբերությունների մասին ու արդեն հասկանում, որ 2011-ը լինելու է առանց նրա:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Tig (31.12.2010), Yeghoyan (13.01.2011), Yevuk (31.12.2010), Արևածագ (14.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նվիրվում է դիջեյ Մադամոյին

Քաղաքների մասին գրելը սիրածս գործն է: Թողնեն, Պրահայի, Վիեննայի, Ամստերդամի, Սևիլյայի մասին ժամերով թուղթ կմրոտեմ ու չեմ հոգնի: Բայց այ, երբ բանը հասնում է Փարիզին, որի մասին երևի ավելի շատ գեղարվեստական ու վավերագրական գրականություն կա, քան աշխարհի մնացած բոլոր քաղաքները միասին վերցված, դադարում է ուղեղիցս դեպի մատներս բառերի հոսքը ու այնքան անօգնական եմ դառնում, որ թվում է՝ մտածում եմ մի լեզվով, որը հեռու է մայրենիս լինելուց:

Իմ Փարիզը չեք գտնի գրքերում կամ ֆիլմերում, չեք տեսնի նույնիսկ ձեր սեփական աչքերով, որովհետև այն ստեղծվել էր իմ սեփական երևակայական աշխարհում՝ շղթայված տատիկի խստությամբ և անչափահասի անճարությամբ: Այնտեղ չկա Պիաֆը, չկան Հեմինգուեյի սրճարանները և ագռավի թևի նմանվող սանրվածքով աղջիկը, հազիվ մի կտոր հացի փող վաստակող նկարիչները, Քվազիմոդոն ու Էսմերալդան: Չկան նույնիսկ աղքատ ուսանողները: Այնտեղ միայն ես եմ իմ փոքրիկ սենյակով, Սառա ՄաքԼաքլանի երաժշտությամբ, Երևանի մասին երազանքներով ու «Մատանիների տիրակալը» կիսատ գրքով, որն այն ժամանակ դեռ չէր էկրանավորվել, ու Հայաստանում մատների վրա կարելի էր հաշվել Տոլկիենի անունը լսածներին: Փարիզը փոքրիկ մտավոր հետամնացն էր, որը սեղանիս թաքուն մի տուփ շոկոլադ էր դրել, երբ ես քնած էի:

Աչքիս առաջ է Նոր տարվա գիշերը: Մի խումբ ֆրանսախոս տատիկներ ու ես՝ երազելով Փարիզի կենտրոնում լինելու մասին: Դիմավորում ենք 21-րդ դարը: Սեղանին՝ հում խխունջ, որից սիրտս խառնում է: Կեսգիշեր է: Տատիկները բաժակները խփում են: Մի կում խմում եմ: Քունս տանում է: Տատիկները պարում են: Հինգ րոպե անց արդեն անկողնում եմ: 

Նորից հիշում եմ տատիկիս, որը թույլ չէր տալիս քաղաքում մենակ տեղաշարժվել, որը թույլ չէր տալիս սեղանից ինքնուրույն օգտվել, որը թույլ չէր տալիս ինքնուրույն գնումներ կատարել, որը թույլ չէր տալիս Դիսնեյլենդում ինքնուրույն կարուսել նստել: Գալիս էր հետս, հետո վախեցած ու վատացած արտաբերում. «Էս ինչ սարսափելի բան էր»: Թույլ չէր տալիս, բայց արել եմ բոլորը, հետո փնթփնթոցի արժանացել. տատիկս ինձ վրա չէր ջղայնանում: 

Դալիի թանգարանը, որտեղ հազիվ համոզեցի, որ գնանք: Երջանիկ եմ, որ կարողացա:

Փարիզի համն առա մի շաբաթ-կիրակի, երբ հակառակ տատիկիս կամքին, մեն-մենակ մետրո նստեցի ու գնացի մորս ընկերուհու մոտ: Նրանց տունը՝ իսկական Փարիզյան, հենց Էյֆելյան աշտարակի քթի տակ, մայրը՝ իսկական տարիքն առած փարիզուհի: Նիհար էր, նրբիկ, իսկ ծնոտն այնպես ձևափոխված, ինչպես լինում է միայն ֆրանսիացիների մոտ իրենց դժվարարտասանելի լեզուն արտաբերելու համար: Ճաշը՝ բաղկացած արյունոտ մսից ու խաշած, անհամ լոբուց: Վրայից՝ հանքային ջուր: 

Մեր երեքժամյա զբոսանքը Փարիզի փողոցներում, որի մասին հետո տատիկս կասեր. «Առանձնապես ոչինչ չեք արել», իսկ ես օրագրիս մեջ կարձանագրեի. «Սա առաջին անգամն էր, որ հենց ինքը՝ Փարիզը, ինձ իսկապես հաճույք պատճառեց»:

Հետո՝ Երևան, կարոտած ընկերներս ու ամիսներ շարունակ գիշերային մղձավանջներ, թե՝ Փարիզում եմ: Արթնանում եմ, հանգիստ շունչ քաշում. տանն եմ, բայց նաև տխրում:

Տարիներ անց՝ Հեմինգուեյը և «Տոն, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է» գիրքը: Նորից Փարիզում հայտնվելու ցանկություն: Ֆրանսերենի դասերի վերսկսում: Փնտրում եմ Փարիզը ամենուր: Սևիլյայի սրճարանը, որտեղ գուցե Հեմինգուեյն առավոտյան սուրճ է խմել: Ուտրեխտի կապուչինոյի բույրը: Լոնդոնի քրուասանները: Փարիզը, որը չկա: Մի օր նորից գնալու եմ այնտեղ: Լինելու եմ մենակ կամ իմ խելքի մի խելառի հետ: Խոսելու եմ ֆրանսերեն: Թող չհասկանան:

----------

boooooooom (28.02.2011), cold skin (14.01.2011), einnA (13.01.2011), Freeman (13.01.2011), Jarre (13.01.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Yeghoyan (13.01.2011), Yevuk (18.01.2011), Արևածագ (14.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (23.01.2011), Դատարկություն (20.02.2011), Հարդ (13.01.2011), Շինարար (13.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարցեր, որոնք երբ լսում եմ, կափարիչս թռնում է.
Ու՞մ հետ ես ապրում:
Ի՞նչ ապագա պլաններ ունես:
Ու լիքը հարցեր հոգեբուժության հետ կապված:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդիկ սպասում են ինձնից... Սպասում են, որ պիտի տվայտվեմ, լացեմ, կյանքից դժգոհեմ, տառապեմ: Ախր ինչի՞ համար: Ու զարմանում են պատասխան ստանալիս: Կարծում են՝ անկեղծ չեմ: Գլուխս չի մտնում. մեր օրերում պարտադիր պայմա՞ն է դժբախտ լինելը: Եթե այո, ապա, կներեք, ես ձեր պարտադիր պայմաններին չեմ բավարարում:

----------

cold skin (28.02.2011), einnA (20.02.2011), impression (20.02.2011), Kita (21.02.2011), Nare-M (22.02.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Արևածագ (20.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (22.02.2011), Մինա (28.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում եմ՝ ոնց անեմ, որ բելգիացիներն ինձ չընտրեն: Վերջը գտա. հարցազրույցի ժամանակ կասեմ, որ Ամելի Նոթոմբ եմ կարդում:

----------

einnA (22.02.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեռ անցյալ գիշեր, երբ տանջվում էի, որ աչքերս փակվեն, չնայած պառկել էի իմ սովորական ժամին, երազում էի այն առավոտների մասին, երբ արթնանում էի տնից դուրս գալուց շատ առաջ, առավոտս անցկացնում մի բաժակ սուրճի հետ ինչ-որ բան գրելով: Մի տեսակ կախարդական բան կար դրա մեջ:

Իսկ այս առավոտ երեկվա նման սրտիս զարկերն ավելի բարձր էին, քան զարթուցչի ձայնը, սակայն այս անգամ չկարողացա բռնի ուժով ստիպել ինձ երկար քնել: Անհանգստություն չէր: Երեկ դեռ փորձում էի ամբողջ ուժով մերժել, իսկ այսօր արդեն ընդունեցի. գարունը եկել է:

Հիմա նստած եմ սուրճի ու երաժշտության հետ ու հիշում եմ իմ ազատագրման առավոտները, երբ երեք տարի առաջ արթնանում էի ոտքից գլուխ երջանիկ զգալով, որովհետև շղթաներս հետևում էի թողել: 

Վաղուց արդեն շղթաներ չունեմ, բայց վաղուց երազում էի նաև սրտխփոցով արթնանալու մասին:

Զգույշ երազեք. երբեմն իրականություն է դառնում:

Բարի լույս

----------

cold skin (02.03.2011), einnA (02.03.2011), Nare-M (07.03.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Yevuk (02.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.03.2011), Մինա (28.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆրանսերենի դասախոսի հարցին, թե արդյոք երջանիկ եմ, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու պատասխանեցի՝ այո, իհարկե, երջանիկ եմ: Վախվորած սկսեցի սպասել հարձակումների, ինչպես սովորաբար լինում է նման հայտարարություններ անելուց հետո, ու սովորաբար ամենածանր մեղադրանքն ինքնախաբեությունն է լինում, բայց, ի զարմանս ինձ, լսեցի.
- Երևում է նրա դեմքից:

Իմ գարնանային հորմոնները ոչ թե սիրահարվելու, այլ ուղղակի երջանիկ լինելու վրա են ծախսվում: 

Դրսում օդը սառն էր, ու ցուրտը ներխուժում էր յուրաքանչյուր մազարմատիս մեջ: Թվում էր՝ գլխիս վրա փոքրիկ սառցե գնդիկներ էին գոյացել, բայց դրանք ներվերիս վրա չէին ազդում, ինչպես կլիներ, եթե սովորական զզվելի ձմեռային օր լիներ:

Երթուղայինի պատուհանից նայեցի, ու Երևանն էր շատ սիրուն: Մութը դեռ չէր ընկել, բայց փողոցների լույսերն արդեն վառվում էին: Առաջին միտքս նկարելն էր, երկրորդը՝ էնտեղ կանգնել չի լինի, երրորդը՝ Ռուզանը պիտի սա տեսներ, իսկ հետո արդեն երթուղայինն անցավ:

Կիսամութն ու գիշերային լույսերով ողողված պողոտայի ակնթարթային պատկերն ինձ պարտադրեցին, որ վերանայեմ որոշումս... Իսկ գուցե ոչ մի տեղ էլ չգնամ, ու սեպտեմբերին, ինչպես այսօր, Զեյթունից իջնելիս նորից նայեմ Երևանին ու ափսոսամ որոշումս (չ)փոխելու համար... 

Երջանկությունը գնահատում ես, երբ արդեն անցած է լինում... Մոտավորապես էսպիսի տող կար էսօրվա տեքստում: Իսկ ես առաջվա պես քամում եմ կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանը՝ վախենալով, որ մի օր երջանկությունը կավարտվի:

Իսկ տանը... Օլգայի նամակին պատասխանեցի՝ նորից խեղդվելով ծանր որոշումից առաջ, հասկանալով, որ որն էլ ընտրեմ, հետո փոշմանելու եմ, որովհետև հետդարձի ճամփան հարթ չի լինի:

Իսկ տանը... Ռուզ... Մի երգ, որն ինձ շուռ տվեց, խառնշտորեց, հույզերս ամենաբարձրի վրա միացրեց (մի վիճակ, երբ գրելս գալիս է, իսկ ասելիք չեմ ունենում), ու անընդհատ անջատված կրկնում էի մի տող. Mieux vaut pleurer de rien que de rire de tout: Եվ ոչնչից ծնված արցունքներն անիմաստ գլորվում էին ներքև: 

Հետո նույն երգի մի ուրիշ տարբերակը, որի մասին ընկերներիցս մեկը կասի՝ սիրուն երկիր ունեն, իսկ ես հանկարծ Սևիլյայի շոգը կզգամ, ու կարոտը կսկսի ծակծկել մաշկս... հա, մաշկս, որովհետև իմ հույզերը մաշկովս եմ զգում, ոչ թե սրտով: Քաղաքս, որտեղ վերջնականապես ազատագրվեցի երկու տարի տևած գեշ հիվանդությունից, Հեմինգուեյն ու լիմոնով կոլան: No puedo (չեմ կարող) արտահայտությունը հավերժ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկելու պատրաստակամությունս, կտրտած մկները, միջանցքում գետնին շարվելն ու տեկիլա խմելը... Երեկոյան քամին վերջին օրերին, հանկարծակի շուխուռով անձրևը՝ ոչ սովորական երևույթ Սևիլյայի ամառների համար, դեմքս հպած Սևիլյայից Մադրիդ մեկնող ավտոբուսին: Քաղաքը չքացավ, գնաց, մնաց իմ հիշողություններում և երազներում:

Մի անգամ ասել եմ, որ արմատներս աշխարհով մեկ շաղ տված են. պիտի ճամփորդեմ, որ իրար գլխի հավաքեմ:

----------

Chilly (04.03.2011), einnA (04.03.2011), Freeman (04.03.2011), Nare-M (07.03.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Yevuk (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փորփրում եմ կոմպիս «Պատմվածքներ» կոչվող պապկան: Մեջը լիքը կիսատ գործեր կան: Կարդում-կարդում եմ, հիանում գրածովս, ընթացքում մտածում՝ էսօր վերջը կգրեմ, բայց հենց հասնում եմ վերջին տողին, կանգնում եմ ու զգում, որ չեմ կարող նույն որակով շարունակել: Նույնիսկ երեկ գրած կես էջանոց բարբաջանքս դուրս էկավ, բայց էլի կիսատ էր ու էլի չշարունակվող: Վերջին անգամ ավարտուն պատմվածք գրել եմ մոտ երեք տարի առաջ, այն էլ՝ Վիոլետի դրդմամբ, որ «Ինքնագրում» տպվի: Դրանցից մեկն ընդհանրապես չպիտի պատմվածք դառնար, իսկ մյուսը տենց էլ կիսատ կմնար, չնայած ավարտելուց հետո էլ իմ ուզածով չէր:

Հիմա չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչն է ինձ պակասում, որ վերջացնեմ դրանք, չնայած գրելու ցանկությունը վերջին օրերին ինձ ուտում է: Իսկ կիսատ թողնել չեմ ուզում. ափսոս են: Միայն մի բան գիտեմ. օրդինատուրան ավարտելուց հետո էս երկու տարիների մասին վիպակ եմ գրելու: Նյութերը կան, պետք է հավաքել ու կապել իրար: Ու թքած, թե հետո ինչ կմտածեն: Արդեն շատ հեռու կլինեմ:

----------

einnA (07.03.2011), Freeman (07.03.2011), Kita (07.03.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մաս 1. Նորքը

Կանգնած եմ այն նույն հայելու առաջ, որը մոտ մեկուկես տարի առաջ տեսավ բոլորից թաքուն պահած արցունքներս: Նորից սպիտակ խալաթով եմ ու ժպտում եմ: Պատուհանից այն կողմ արևը շողում է, բայց քիչ առաջ ձյուն էր գալիս: Ակնթարթային, կարճատև, որն անհետացավ ավելի շուտ, քան կհասցնեինք բողոքել, թե՝ ձմեռը նորից եկավ:

Թքած ցրտի վրա: Թքած 5-10 րոպե ավելի շատ ծախսելու վրա: Պիտի էսօր ոտքով իջնեմ, որովհետև կարոտել եմ Նորքս, որովհետև դեռ երեկ նկատեցի, որ անողոքաբար դավաճանում եմ, որովհետև սկսեցի հասկանալ, որ ինձ հաշված օրեր են մնացել, ու առաջվա անհամբեր սպասելու վիճակին փոխարինելու եկավ ամեն վայրկյանը վայելելու ձգտումը:

Դուրս եմ գալիս հոգեբուժարանի դարպասներից: Խորը շունչ եմ քաշում: Օդը սառն է ու թարմ: Երևանում շնչել չի լինում, Նորքում ստացվում է: Երկինքը պարզ է, ու քաղաքն աչքիս առաջ՝ մի բուռ դարձած, ոնց որ յուղանկար, տանիքներն էլ փայլում են: Վերևի պարսպից միաչքանի կատուն ինձ է նայում: Խորը շունչ: Ռադիոյով Մելոդի Գարդոյի նուրբ ձայնն է: Աչքերս փակում եմ, ինչպես սովորաբար անում եմ Նորքով քայլելիս, որ թաղամասն ավելի լավ զգամ:

Իմ առջև բացվում են Ռուզանի նկատած մուլեն ռուժերը, որոնց մոտով անցել էի դեռ 2004-ի սեպտեմբերից սկսած, անցել էի արցունքն աչքերիս ու մեն-մենակ կամ ընկերներիս հետ ուրախ կատակելով, քայլել էի օրդինատուրայիս առաջին օրերին՝ երազելով Հայաստանից հեռանալու մասին: Մի խոսքով, այնտեղ եղել էի ինչքան ասես, բայց երբևէ չէի նկատել չաշխատող հայկական մուլեն ռուժերը:

Քիչ այն կողմ դեպրեսիայի պատուհանն է, որտեղից նայել եմ երկար, անջատված, չուզենալով հեռանալ: Այսօր տեսնում եմ հայկական Էյֆելյան աշտարակը, որը շատ տարիներ առաջ դեռ եղբայրս էր նկատել, երբ Պրահայից նոր էինք վերադարձել. «Մամ, էս Էյֆելյան աշտարա՞կն ա»: Եվ այն Ռուզանի աչքից էլ չէր վրիպել:

Նորքը, իմ սիրելի Նորքը, որից կպոկվեմ շուտով անկախ նրանից, թե աշխարհի, Հայաստանի, նույնիսկ Երևանի որ ծայրում կգտնվեմ, իմ մենության ընկերը, իմ բոլոր մտատանջությունների ականատեսը, վիրավորանքներս հետս կիսողը, Երևանի ամենահամով թաղամասը…

Թևերս տարածում եմ ու վազում դեպի ներքև: Թվում է՝ թռչում եմ: Ազատ եմ: Եվ շուտով այնտեղ եմ՝ ներքևում՝ քաղաքի կենտրոնում:

Մաս 2. Կենտրոնը
Հերացու աղմուկից հասկանում ես, որ Նորքն արդեն հեռվում է՝ սարի վրա: Փողոցն անցնում եմ կամրջով: Սիրում եմ բարձրանալ՝ ամեն անգամ սպասելով, որ վերևից կտեսնեմ քաղաքն ու ամեն անգամ հիասթափվելով իմ կարճ բոյից: Սիրում եմ կանգ առնել ու դեմքով շոշափել կամրջի վրայով շրջող քամին: Իսկ այսօր այնտեղ ծաղիկներ չկային: Դեռ շու՞տ է, թե՞ քաղաքապետն է փոխվել:
- Բյուր, շուտ հասար,- կզարմանա Մարիան, երբ իմանա, որ Նորքից ոտքով եմ իջել: Մոռացել է, որ դեռ ուսանող ժամանակ երթուղային նստող տղաներից շուտ էինք հասնում, որ Նորքն այնքան հեռու չէ, որքան շատերը կարծում են՝ դատելով ոլոր-մոլոր ճանապարհներից:

Ես ու Մաշկան դուրս ենք գալիս համալսարանից ու քայլում Աբովյան փողոցն ի վար:
- Բյուր, անցնենք փողոցը. էնտեղ արև կա:
- Ըհը, համ էլ որ հետաքրքիր լինի. էրեկ էս մայթով իջել ենք:
Քաղաքն աշխույժ է, երկուսս էլ նկատում ենք: Չէ, պարսիկները չեն: Ռուսներն էլ: Քաղաքը լցվել է Աբովյան փողոց, ու քայլելը դժվարացել է:
- Մաշ, դուրս են էկել իրանց ձվաբջիջներին տեր կանգնելու:

(մասնագիտական հումոր. ծիծաղեցինք)
Հրապարակ շուտ հասանք. մինչև դասս կես ժամ ունեի:
- Ստեղից հեռու չգնանք. էլ հետաքրքիր չի:
Նայում եմ երկնքին: Անվերջ կնայեի: Ամպերն ասես իմպրեսիոնիստական նկարից փախած լինեն:
- Մաշ, նայի՝ ամպերն ինչ սիրուն են:
Մաշկան պատասխանեց.
- Մրսում եմ, գնանք թեյ խմելու:

Մաս 3. Քաղաքը վերևից
Մտնում եմ լսարան, պատուհանը բացում ու չեմ կարողանում հեռանալ: Հինգերորդ հարկից նայում եմ ներքև: Սկզբում՝ աղբանոց, հետո՝ քաղաքը հեռվից, քաղաքը ներքևում: Կանգնում եմ երկար, շունչս կտրվում է, բայց ոչ վախից, ոչ այնպես, ինչպես լինում է գիպսոֆոբիա ունեցողների մոտ: Հայացքս մնում է այնտեղ՝ ներքևում, քաղաքի վրա: Եվ բազմաշերտ, գունավոր ամպերը դեռ լողում են. շուտով կմթնի:

Քաղաքին նայում եմ նաև միջանցքի պատուհանից, որը սկսվում է գետնից, բարձրանում վեր: Պատին ամրացված մարդաբոյ նկար է, Մայր Հայաստանը՝ ստվերների մեջ:

38 համարում պատուհանի կողքի տեղը զբաղված էր, իսկ ես էսպես թե էնպես երկու տրանսպորտ եմ փոխելու. 19-ի հույսին չեմ մնում: Մութը դեռ լրիվ չի ընկել, բայց քաղաքի լույսերն արդեն փայլում են: Ռադիոյով Muse-ն է, իմ մյուզը, իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ շուտով պիտի գրեմ: Վայրկյաններ անց հեռախոսս զանգում է, ու սիրուն երգն ընդհատվում է: Ջղայնություն: Երգը տանն ունեմ, կարող եմ հազար անգամ լսել, բայց ռադիոյով լսելու հաճույքը ոչ ոք չի կարող հասկանալ: Կարճ կապեցի: Muse-ն ավարտվել է, իսկ ռադիոն շուտով կսկսի խշշալ: Դա այն փոքրիկ հատվածն է, որտեղից երևում է լույսերի մեջ թաղված Երևանը, այն միակ ակնթարթները, որոնք ինձ ստիպում են ուզենալ Հայաստանում մնալ: Ռադիոն խշշում է, իսկ Երևանը բացվել է իմ առաջ:

60 համարով հասա տուն: Գիրքս չհասցրի բացել:

----------

einnA (24.03.2011), murmushka (25.03.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Ամպ (25.03.2011), Դատարկություն (27.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), Շինարար (24.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամպեր, ամպեր եմ ուզում: Մենակ ե՞ս էի խելագարվել վերջին երկու օրերի ամպերի տեսքից: Մենակ ե՞ս էի չտեսի նման հայացքս հառում երկնքին՝ չուզենալով մի վայրկյան անգամ կտրվել, ինչպես որձերն են գարնանը նայում երկարոտն էգերին:

Առավոտը բացվեց նաև իմ սենյակում, բացվեց ավելի շուտ, քան զարթուցիչս կհիշեր, որ արթնանալու ժամանակն է: Խանդավարագույրից դուրս նայեցի: Երկինքը պարզ էր: Ոչ մի ամպ: Բաց թողեցի նրանց անմահացնելու հնարավորությունը:
Գնում ենք Նորք: Պայծառ է: Առաջին անգամ եմ ոչ աշխատանքային օրով էնտեղ հայտնվում: Ես ու Լիզան ավարտում ենք վերջին հիվանդի թեստավորումը:
- Չեմ հավատում, պրծանք... Էս թրջելու թեմա ա:
Թրջել... arroser... անմիջապես ֆրանսերեն շատ ստույգ համարժեքը հիշեցի:  

«Թրջում» ենք թեյի կոկտեյլով: Դրանով թրջվել է նաև Սոնայի մակբուքը: Հետո, երբ ալկոհոլը խփել էր գլխներիս, գրեյփֆրութի կեղևներով ջրիկ նկարներ էինք անում:

Ես ու Լիզան էլ նույնից խմեցինք ու հանգեցինք, հետո՝ ամեն մեկս մեր ուղղությունով: 

(բաց եմ թողնում այս հատվածը, որովհետև այն մեծ ցավ պատճառեց, ու ցնցվեցի՝ նկատելով սարսափելի նմանությունը. ասես հարություն էր առել)

Մոտենում է միկրոֆոնով զինված լրագրողը, որն այնպես է ստացվում, որ նաև մորս ընկերուհին է: Հարցնում է՝ ֆուտբոլ նայելու՞ եմ: Միանգամից՝ չէ: Բա՞: Հեքիաթի եմ գնալու: Չես անցել տարիքից: Հա, չեմ անցել:


Մորս հետ ոտքով գնում էի տուն: Երևի բախտս բերեց, որ էսօր ֆուտբոլ կար, ու փողոցները փակ էին, այլապես մորս ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարողանա համոզել քայլել:

Բարձրանում ենք Այգեստանի դիքերով: Բարձունքի վրա մեր դպրոցն է երևում:
- Մամ, քեզ կյանքում չեմ ների, որ մեզ էս դպրոցը տարար:
- Իսկ ամբողջ կյանքում շնորհակալ կլինե՞ս, որ բրիտանական դպրոց ես գնացել:
- Չէ, դրա համար էլ չեմ ների, որ հետ էկանք:
Երևում է՝ մայրս նեղացավ: Իսկ ես, հիշելով դպրոցական տարիներս, ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է պատահել, որ հոգեկան տրավմա չեմ ստացել:

Ե՞րբ եմ վերջին անգամ Այգեստանի դիքերով բարձրացել: 
- Որ դասից փախնում էինք, գալիս էինք էս կողմերը: Մի հատ խոսող թութակ կար, գժվացնում էինք:
Հասանք մեր դպրոցին: Հազվադեպ եմ այդ կողմերում լինում, բայց ամեն անգամ սիրտս կանգնում է՝ տեսնելով վերևի գրությունը. «Դպրոցը մեր տունն է, մեր կյանքի ուղին»:

Գալիս է հեքիաթի ժամը: Ուրախ եմ, որ հանրապետական մարզադաշտի մոտ ենք ապրում: Ուրախ եմ, որ փողոցները փակ են, որովհետև ոտքով կանցնեմ այն ճանապարհը, որը պատանեկան տարիներին գրեթե ամեն օր էի կտրում, իսկ վերջերս էնքան հազվադեպ եմ լինում էդ կողմերում, որ զարմանում եմ ամեն մի նորամուծության վրա:

Իսկ քաղաքն աշխույժ է, քաղաքը գնում է ֆուտբոլ նայելու: Լիքը եռագույններ: Գժվելու բան է: Հեչ ոնց որ Երևանը չլինի: Քայլում եմ մարդկանց հոսքին հակառակ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կանգնում ու զմայլվում: Սիրում եմ, երբ Երևանն էսքան գիժ է լինում: Ափսոս՝ հազվադեպ:

Հեքիաթները... Որքան ձանձրացա նախորդի ժամանակ, նույնքան մեծ հաճույքով այսօրվանը լսեցի: Հետաքրքիր էին, կլանիչ, հեքիաթասացը՝ իսկական ֆրանսուհի, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ երգում էր: Երբեմն թվում էր՝ Զազն է իմ առաջ նստած, ու անընդհատ սպասում էի, որ պիտի երգի ինձ ծանոթ մի մեղեդի: Լեզուն հստակ էր, հասկանալի: Հաճույք էի ստանում, երբ օգտագործում էր իմ իմացած փախած բառերից: Իսկ ամենախոխմն էն էր, որ հատ-հատ հիշում էի, թե դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը երբ և ինչ պայմաններում եմ սովորել: Ֆրանսերենն այդպես է. էն աստիճանի գիտակցական տարիքում եմ սկսել սովորել, որ յուրաքանչյուր բառը ոնց որ մի խազ լինի ուղեղիս վրա, ու միշտ զգում եմ, թե դրանք ոնց են առաջանում:

Հեքիաթից հետո պիտի Սոնայենց տուն գնամ: Կանգառում եմ: Գլխիս մեջ Զազն է: Հազար հոգի երգել է այս երգը, բայց իմ ականջներում հենց Զազի ձայնն է:

Mieux vaut ne penser à rien
Que ne pas penser du tout
(Ավելի լավ է ոչնչի մասին մտածել,
Քան ընդհանրապես չմտածել)

Չէ, Սոնայենց գնալու ցանկություն չունեմ: Ուզում եմ թափառել, գնալ ուր աչքս կտրի: Թափառել, զվռնել, իսկ ես հիշում եմ ֆրանսերեն բոլոր հոմանիշները. se balader, errer, déambuler, flâner... Ամեն մեկը մի-մի խազ ուղեղիս վրա: Ուզում եմ հայտնվել որևէ բարձր տեղում, վերևից նայել քաղաքին նենց, որ շունչս կտրվի: Մեն-մենակ քաղաքը չափչփել եմ ուզում: Բայց մի կերպ հաղթահարում եմ ցանկությունս ու տեղավորվում դեպի Մասիվ գնացող ավտոբուսի մեջ: Բացում եմ նորից Կունդերան, որը վերջացնելու երջանկությունը դեռ հեռվում է, որովհետև կարդալու միակ տեղը հասարակական տրանսպորտն է, այն էլ՝ ոչ միշտ: 

Մասիվում: Քայլում եմ դեպի Սոնայենց շենք: Ռադիոյով Շերիլ Քրոուն է: Երգում եմ բարձրաձայն, թևերս տարածում եմ, վազում, պտտվում: Թքած, թե մարդիկ նայում են: Շերիլ Քրոուն՝ իմ հին տարիների երգչուհին, որին վաղուց մոռացության եմ մատնել:

Hello, it's me, I'm not at home
If you'd like to reach me, leave me alone
(Բարև, ես եմ, տանը չեմ,
Եթե ուզում ես հասնել ինձ, ինձ հանգիստ թող)

Իսկ վեցերորդ հարկի բարձունքից մթնող քաղաքն էր ու լույսերը: Էլի շունչ կտրող տեսարան:

Վերադարձին երթուղայինի մեջ: Իմ ընկերուհի Թերեզան մնաց կանգառում, իսկ Կունդերայի Թերեզան նայում է Վլտավային: Ռադիոյով նորից Շերիլ Քրոուն է, ու ես երգում եմ.
I'm gonna soak up the sun
Gonna tell everyone to lighten up

Ու թքած, թե մարդիկ ինձ են նայում:

Եվս երկու քայլ, ու տանը կլինեմ: Ռադիոյով Թոնի Բրեքսթոնի երգի ռոքային վերակատարումն է: Թեև երբևէ չեմ սիրել, բայց Պրահայում ապրելու տարիներին, հետո էլ Երևանում էնքան էին բռնաբարել դրանով, որ անգիր գիտեի, ու հաճույքով ձայնակցում եմ երգողներին: Մեկ էլ լսեմ՝ մի ուրիշ ձայն էլ է միանում. Հայկն էր եթերում: Լսում եմ նրան, հետո՝ գովազդ, հետո անջատում եմ ռադիոն: Արդեն տանն եմ:

Վերջերս շատ եմ գրում: Գրում եմ, որ չմոռանամ:

----------

Claudia Mori (27.03.2011), einnA (27.03.2011), Freeman (27.03.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Ինչուիկ (27.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հենց ընկերներս սկսում են մեղադրական տոնով խոսել հետս, հասկանում եմ, որ նրանցից հրաժարվելու ժամանակն է: 
Հակառակն էլ կա. հենց սկսում եմ մեղադրել ընկերներիս, ժամանակն է, որ նրանք ինձնից հրաժարվեն:

----------

aragats (11.04.2011), einnA (02.04.2011), Freeman (02.04.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2011), Շինարար (02.04.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աչքերս բացեցի: Դրսում՝ անձրև: Երեկ էլ էր այդպես: Դեմքս հպել էի երթուղայինի ապակուն ու ռադիոյով լսում էի. 

Это всё, что остaнется после меня,
Это всё, что возьму я с собой. 

Ընդհանրապես, ռուսական երգարվեստից միշտ հեռու եմ եղել, ու փոքր ժամանակ հայրս ինչքան էլ ինձ համոզեր, որ ДДТ կամ Кино լսեմ, ես Լինդայից ու Զեմֆիրայից էն կողմ չէի անցնում: Հիմա էլ անտարբեր կլինեի, եթե եղբորս երաժշտական հավաքածուն պատահաբար չհայտնվեր կոմպիս մեջ: Բայց դա մի կողմ: Այս երգի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ պատմություն կա, ու այն լսելիս իսկույն աչքիս առաջ է գալիս այդ գեղեցիկ ու տխուր պատկերը, որը տարիներ անց կարոտով եմ հիշում:

Վեցերորդ կուրս էինք: Պետական քննություններից մի ամիս առաջ էր: Մեր համալսարանում ուսանողական գարուն էր: Երեք մտերիմ ընկերուհիներով մեր գրքերի կույտը թողել էինք ընթերցասրահում և ուզում էինք դահլիճ մտնել: Մուտքը հրավիրատոմսերով էր: 

Ընդհանրապես, մեր ուսանողական խորհրդարանի միջոցառումներն այսպես են լինում. հրավիրատոմսերով մարդիկ մտնում են, տեղավորվում, հետո մյուսներին են թողնում: Սովորաբար հրավիրատոմս ունենալն էլ մեծ երջանկություն չէ, որովհետև երբ դահլիճի դուռը բացում են, ինչ-որ հրաշքով, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ հետևի մուտքով ծանոթով մտնողների պատճառով, աթոռների կեսն արդեն լցված է լինում: 

Ինչևէ... այդ օրը կարծեմ ամեն ինչ շատ խիստ էր, որովհետև անվտանգության աշխատակիցները հրավիրատոմս չունեցողներին ընդհանրապես չէին թողնում:
- Ի՞նչ անենք,- իրար հարցնում ենք ու ահավոր շատ ենք ուզում ներս մտնել:

Լուծում գտնում եմ: Մոտենում եմ անվտանգության աշխատողին:
- Ձեր տո՞մսը:
- Չունենք... բայց կթողնե՞ք մտնենք: Մենք վեցերորդ կուրս ենք, վերջին անգամ ենք ուսանողական գարուն գալիս:
Առանց մի բառ ասելու երեքիս էլ ներս է թողնում: 

Նստելու տեղ գտնելու հավակնություններ չունեինք, դրա համար միանգամից հարմարվում ենք աստիճաններին: 

Հիմա չեմ հիշում՝ ինչ հումորներ եղան, ինչի վրա ծիծաղից թուլացանք, ինչը համարեցինք տափակ, բայց վերջում ռազմական ֆակուլտետի մեր զուգահեռ կուրսի Ժակը մոտեցավ դաշնամուրին ու նվագեց Это все-ն՝ որպես հրաժեշտի, մեր ավարտելու երգ: Էդ ժամանակ մենք երեքով կանգնեցինք, ձեռքներս իրար միացրեցինք ու միացանք երգին՝ արագ յուրացնելով կրկներգը: Ժակի հետ երգում էր նաև բեմի վրայի ժողովուրդը: Երբ ավարտեց, ռեկտորը բեմ բարձրացավ ու ասաց, որ պետք չէր էդքան տխուր նոտայով վերջացնել, որովհետև ամեն չի ավարտվում. վերջիվերջո, դեռ մի ամիս կա ու դեռ մեզնից շատերն օրդինատուրա ունեն:

Գրեթե երկու տարի է անցել այդ օրվանից, ու ես հասկանում եմ, որ իրականում ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց մեկ և մի քիչ ամիս անց, երբ Օպերայի բեմի վրա գլխարկները շպրտեցինք վեր ու իջանք իրար շնորհավորելու:

Եվ մեզնից հետո ոչինչ, ոչինչ չմնաց:

----------

aragats (11.04.2011), einnA (11.04.2011), Farfalla (11.04.2011), murmushka (11.04.2011), Quyr Qery (11.04.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014), Ամպ (06.05.2011), Արևածագ (11.04.2011), Դատարկություն (11.04.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արժե՞ ասել, թե օրը քանի անգամ եմ մեյլս ստուգում, նույնիսկ երբ ձեռքիս տակ կոմպ չկա: Հարմար առիթը բաց չեմ թողնում, որ հեռախոսովս gmail մտնեմ ու տեսնեմ՝ եկե՞լ է արդյոք հերթական պաշտոնական նամակը, իսկ վերջին օրերին, ի դեպ, դրանք քիչ չեն:

Իսկ այսօր առավոտյան հերթական պաշտոնական վերնագրով, բայց ոչ պաշտոնական նամակ ստացա: 

Ապագա համակուրսեցիս էր: Հետաքրքրվում էր, թե Պոտսդամում որտեղ ենք ապրելու: Հետո իրար հետևից նամակներ եկան: Մնացած համակուրսեցիներս էին: Սկսեցինք Ֆեյսբուքով իրար գտնել, խումբ ստեղծեցինք, ու քննարկումները ծավալվեցին:

Կուզեի Միրենի հետ նույն բնականարանում ապրել. իսպանուհի է, իսպաներենս լավացնելու լավ առիթ կլինի:

Հաճելի է, երբ մոտ ապագաս գնալով ավելի շոշափելի է դառնում, ու գիտեմ, որ մինչև գնալս էշի նման չլվելու եմ, մինչև բոլոր հարցերս լուծեմ, բայց երջանիկ եմ: 

Էրեխեքին կհարցնեմ՝ հոկտեմբերին ո՞վ հետս կգա Ամստերդամում Թորի Ամոսի համերգ գնանք:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (05.05.2011), einnA (05.05.2011), Kita (05.05.2011), Sambitbaba (23.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրել եմ ուզում: Նյարդակծիկս քանդվել է, բայց ես դեռ գործի բան չեմ: Ցրվել եմ ուզում:

Աչքերս կեսօրին բացվեցին: Կիրակի՞: Շաբաթ գիշեր ու՞շ քնել: Եվրատեսի՞լ: Բացարձակապես: Ավելի քան մեկ շաբաթ է, ինչ կեսգիշերին քնելն ինձ համար սրբություն է՝ անկախ նրանից, թե շաբաթվա ինչ օր է կամ ինչ աստիճանի «կարևոր» միջոցառումներ կան հեռուստացույցով:

Չէ, բայց էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ժամը 9-ից աչքերս բաց չէին, ու ես թաթերիս վրա չէի շրջում տանը: Գարեջու՞րը, որ խմեցինք ֆրանսի խմբի էրեխեքով՝ թանգարան գնալու փոխարեն, կարոտա՞խտը, որ հանկարծ արթնացավ, երբ տուն գնալու փոխարեն նստեցի Հրապարակի շատրվանների մոտ ու լսեցի Շառլին. Hier encore j'avais vingt ans (Դեռ երեկ քսան տարեկան էի): Հա, հենց քսան էի, երբ շատրվանները նոր էին բացվել... ու դրա հետ մի ամբողջ փունջ հիշողություններ... Երևի հենց էդ պահի ազդեցությամբ էլ երազիս մեջ տեսա զանազան մարդկանց, որոնց գոյության մասին մոռացել էի: Վաղուց:

Իսկ սենյակում ինչ-որ բան ճնշում էր: Անհանգիստ հետ ու առաջ, մի բաժակ սուրճ, ու ոչինչ անել չէր ստացվում: Պառկեցի գետնին: Մտածեցի՝ կօգնի: Ռոդ Ստյուարտն I am sailing էր երգում: Արցունքներ, լիքը-լիքը արցունքներ: Ախր ի՞նչ է ինձ անհանգստացնում: 

Թողնում եմ ամեն ինչ, որոշում եմ սենյակս կարգի բերել: Պատուհանը բացում եմ, ու թարմ օդը միանգամից մտնում է ներս: Չէ, չի փրկում: Փոշիները սրբում եմ: Էլի ոչ մի փոփոխություն: Ու հանկարծ գտնում եմ. գրասեղանիս վրայից ինձ էր նայում անճոռնի Ռոբերը: Երբ դնում եմ գրապահարանի մեջ (ընդ որում՝ գնվելուց հետո երբևէ չէի դրել այնտեղ), ասես կախարդվում եմ. ոնց որ ես չլինեի քիչ առաջ, որ անհանգիստ հետ ու առաջ էի անում: 

Թարգմանե՞մ: Էսօր դրա բանը չեմ: Պարապելու մասին խոսք չկա. նման անլուրջ գործերով տանը չեմ զբաղվում:

Մերոնք կինո գնացին: Չմիացա նրանց: Էսօր ընտանիքի օրն է: Հըմ... կրկնում եմ՝ էսօր ընտանիքի օրն է: Չմիացա նրանց: Տատիկիս տուն էլ չգնացի: Բացարձակապես բանի պետք չեմ: 

Բարձս տեղադրեցի պատուհանի մոտ ու շարունակեցի կարդալ հերթական ձանձրալի, անհետաքրքիր գիրքը: Դրսից թարմ խոտի հոտ էր գալիս. պապիկս պարտեզում գործ էր անում:

----------

Claudia Mori (16.05.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), einnA (15.05.2011), impression (15.05.2011), murmushka (17.05.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Yevuk (16.05.2011), Դատարկություն (15.05.2011), Շինարար (15.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նվվա՞մ, ի՞նչ անեմ:

Երբ երեկ մտա դեղատուն և դուրս եկա հանգստացնողի սրվակը ձեռքիս, հասկացա, որ ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ լավ չէ: Կասեի նույնիսկ, որ ճիշտ այնքան վատ է, որքան երկու տարի առաջ, երբ մայրս ինձ համար բերեց նույն դեղի սրվակը:

Այն ժամանակ հազիվ էի խմում՝ քիթս փակելով, այլ ըմպելիքների հետ խառնելով: Երեկ համը նույնիսկ դուրս եկավ, ու եթե չլիներ գիտակցությունը, որ շատ ընդունելու հետևանքը լավագույն դեպքում կլիներ մի քանի օր քնից չարթնանալը, հաստատ ամբողջ սրվակը գլուխս կքաշեի:

Անցյալ գիշեր հանգստացնողն ինձ պետք էր, որ կարողանամ քնել:

Այս առավոտ սրճում եմ, որ կարողանամ արթնանալ:

Դիմացս մեկ գավաթ սուրճն ու երկու շոկոլադը բնավ գերող չեն: Իմ հոգնած մարմինը դեռ քնել է ուզում, բայց սրտիս զարկերը չեն թողնում. դեղի ազդեցությունն անցել է: 

Եվ այս ամենը միայն նրա համար, որ գնահատված չեմ այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք է... Բայց պե՞տք է արդյոք: Այ էսպես են մարդիկ դառնանում ու լքում երկիրը:

----------

cold skin (30.05.2011), einnA (18.05.2011), Kita (19.05.2011), murmushka (18.05.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Լուսաբեր (18.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարուշան գրում է. «Ես, դու, Միրան պիտի մի բան անենք»: Պատասխանում եմ, որ շուտով դրա հնարավորությունները շատ կլինեն: Ոգևորված եմ:

Հանդիպում ենք, ասենք, Հելսինկիում՝ Միրայի հայրենի քաղաքում: Մարուշան իր պստիկ Աննայի հետ է գալիս, որի հորը նա պատրաստվում էր թողնել, երբ Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսի ափին երկուսով պառկած արևահարվում էինք՝ առանց գիտակցելու, որ մրմռոցից գիշերը չենք կարողանալու քնել:

Արդեն գրեթե երեք տարի է անցել այն առավոտից, երբ Մարուշան օգնեց, որ ճամպրուկս իջեցնեմ առաջին հարկ, ու գլուխը շրջեց, որ արցունքները չնկատեմ:

***
Քերինը գրում է, որ Պրահայում չի եղել, որ լավ առիթ է, որ հունիսի վերջին գնա: Լավ առիթ է նորից տեսնվելու: Մի անգամ Երևանում, հետո՝ Պրահա, հետո՝ տեսնենք:

Պրահայում վերջապես Աննային կտեսնեմ: Ակումբում ենք ծանոթացել, բայց հետո մեր վիրտուալ շփումն այլ կայքերում է շարունակվել:

Մարիան Ֆիլի հետ ԱՄՆ-ում է: Էվան էլ կարծեմ: Պրահան դատարկվել է, մանկության ընկերներս ցրվել են աշխարհով մեկ:

***
Պոլին գրեցի: Դեռ չի պատասխանել, բայց գիտեմ, որ շաբաթ-կիրակիներին կհրավիրի Ռոտերդամ:

Աննիին վերջին անգամ չորս տարի առաջ եմ տեսել: Շուտով ավելի հաճախ կհանդիպենք:

----------

Apsara (27.05.2011), einnA (27.05.2011), Kita (27.05.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բաներ կան, որ սարքում են մեզ էն հրեշները, ինչ մենք հիմա ենք: Հետո սկսում ես մտածել. իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե էս մի բանը չլիներ, սրան չճանաչեի, նրան չսիրեի, էն մեկից սիրտս չխառներ, էս մի բառը չասեի: Կարո՞ղ ա հրեշտակի թևեր ունենայի: Չէ, ուղղակի ոչ թե հենց էս, այլ մի ուրիշ հրեշ կլինեի:

Հ.Գ. Ես լավն եմ, տենց մի նայեք  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (05.06.2011), cold skin (19.06.2011), einnA (05.06.2011), Freeman (05.06.2011), Kita (05.06.2011), Lusinamara (05.06.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Yevuk (19.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011), Շինարար (05.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն օրը ընկած հերթական կենդանուս հայերեն անունն էի ինտերնետում փնտրում: Անունը՝ porcupine, նույն ինքը՝ дикобраз: Էդ նորություն չի, որ որևէ բան փնտրելիս ակումբի վրա ես գալիս-հանգում: Հա, վերջը ակումբում գտա: Մոտ մի տարի առաջ ինչ-որ մեկը մի թեմայում նկարը դրել էր, հարցրել, թե իրան հայերեն ոնց են ասում, մի քանի ակումբցի էլ պատասխանել էին: Բայց ամենաուժեղն էն էր, որ էդ ինչ-որ մեկը... ես էի:

----------

ars83 (18.06.2011), einnA (18.06.2011), impression (23.06.2011), ivy (18.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Meme (18.06.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Yevuk (19.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրինաչափություն

Հունիսի երկրորդ կեսին միշտ հույզերի գերդոզավորում է լինում: Սովորաբար պատճառն անհայտ է լինում, բայց արդեն երրորդ տարին է, որ էդ գերդոզավորումը դրական բևեռում է: Սիրում եմ կյանքս: Երջանիկ եմ:

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2011), einnA (24.06.2011), impression (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Որ սխալներ անեմ, կուղղես, չէ՞:
- Հա, բայց մի հարց. ինչու՞ հանկարծ որոշեցիր հայերենդ լավացնել:
- Ինչ լեզու ասես չենք սովորում, բացի մեր մայրենիից:
- Բայց դու առաջ տենց չէիր մտածում:
- Դե հա...

Սկսում եմ սխալներն ուղղել առանց թույնի ու ծաղրի: 

***
- Գիտե՞ս՝ ինձ ասում են դեկանատում ծանոթ ունես, դրա համար եմ բարձր ստացել:
- Հանգիստ, գրավորդ աչքովս եմ տեսել. ստացել ես էն, ինչ գրել ես:
- Հա, ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց դե ասում են...
- Շատ բան են ասում:

***
- Արի մի հատ էլ ռեալում քեզ շնորհավորեմ:
Պինդ գրկում եմ: Դեռ երեկ համ հեռախոսով, համ ֆեյսբուքում շնորհավորել էի:
- Ապրես, ինչքան կարաս, քեֆ արա. արժանի ես դրան: 
Աչքերը փայլում են: Գիտեմ, գիտեմ, թե ինչ զգացողություն է վերջին պետական քննությունը հանձնելը:

***
- Վերջ, դաժան տարիդ պրծավ: Արդեն կարաս անցնես ֆրանսերենի:
- Բայց չգիտեմ՝ անվճար կմնամ, թե չէ:
- Կմնաս, կտեսնես...

Մի տեսակ բարություն կա էս ամեն ինչի մեջ: Ուզում եմ հենց այս զգացողությունը ճամպրուկիս մեջ դնել, հետս տանել:

----------

Apsara (27.06.2011), Ariadna (30.07.2011), Freeman (24.06.2011), Jarre (04.07.2011), Kita (24.06.2011), Nare-M (24.06.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Smokie (30.07.2011), Ամպ (24.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (24.06.2011), Դատարկություն (24.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.06.2011), Շինարար (24.06.2011), Ուլուանա (22.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երջանկության բազմաթիվ հիմար սահմանումներ: Ինձ հարցնում են: Չեմ կարողանում սահմանել: Ասում են՝ տարիքիցդ է, որ քեզ տենց երջանիկ ես համարում: Ինչու՞: Զանազան հետազոտություններ ցույց են տվել, որ որքան մարդիկ մեծանում են, այնքան ավելի երջանիկ են դառնում:

Էդ չէի ուզում գրել:

Մեջքով պատին հենված, մի բաժակ սառը սուրճ, գիրքս, երաժշտություն: Ուշադրությունս շեղվում է. ծիծեռնակների պարերին եմ նայում: Էս երեկո շոգ չէ: Ու հարց եմ տալիս ինձ. մի՞թե երջանիկ չեմ: Էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ:

----------

einnA (24.06.2011), Farfalla (24.06.2011), Freeman (24.06.2011), ivy (24.06.2011), Jarre (04.07.2011), Katka (04.07.2011), Kita (25.06.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Ամպ (24.06.2011), Դատարկություն (24.06.2011), Դեկադա (14.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.06.2011), Շինարար (24.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հավերժ վերադարձ: Իմ մանկության քաղաքը՝ Պրահա

----------

einnA (28.06.2011), Freeman (27.06.2011), Jarre (04.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Yevuk (27.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան կա Ակումբի հետ կապված, որ շատ եմ սիրում: Երեք տարի առաջ այստեղ ծանոթացած մարդու հետ, որն այլևս չի էլ մտնում, կարող ես քայլել Պրահայի փողոցներով ու ժամերով խոսել՝ չնկատելով անգամ, որ առաջին անգամ եք հանդիպում:

----------

einnA (04.07.2011), Freeman (04.07.2011), Jarre (04.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Yevuk (04.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.07.2011)

----------


## Vaio

*Առաջին անգամ* մուտք գործեցի "անձնական օրագիր" բաժին և նկատեցի, որ այստեղով քայլել է մի շատ ռոմանտիկ աղջիկ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե Անգլիայում ընդունվեի, Զալցբուրգ չէի գնա: Եթե Զալցբուրգ չգնայի, Օլգայի հետ չէի ծանոթանա: Եթե Օլգայի հետ չծանոթանայի, Պրագա չէի գնա: Եթե Պրագա չգնայի, ավտոմատ Նիցցան էլ դուրս կգար ծրագրերիցս: Եթե դուրս գար, Նիցցայից Պրագայով չէի վերադառնա ու... տեսնենք՝ հետո ինչ կլինի:

----------

einnA (26.07.2011), Kita (14.07.2011), murmushka (14.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Շինարար (13.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

...օդանավակայանում չէինք հանդիպի, Երևանի փողոցներում չէինք թափառի...

----------

einnA (26.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլոր տղամարդկանց՝ էս աստիճանի միանման լինելն արդեն զվարճալի է: Մտածում եմ՝ էն 45 քրոմոսոմները հեչ, էդ մի հատիկ Y-ը մեջ  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին երեք տարվա ընթացքում տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ կուտակած ցինիզմս թույլ չի տալիս խոստովանել, որ ամեն դեպքում էս պահին ես իմ զգացմունքների տերը չեմ:

Եվ զարմացած եմ, թե ինչպես կարող է տղամարդն այդպես սիրել:

Իսկ երբ երկար մտածում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում բոլոր տղամարդիկ նույնը չէ: Կա ինչ-որ միլիոներորդական, որով տարբերվում են իրարից (Կունդերան այս նույնը կանանց մասին էր գրել): Ու հենց էդ միլիոներորդականն է, որ ամեն ինչ լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ է դարձնում:

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2011), cold skin (19.07.2011), einnA (16.07.2011), Freeman (17.07.2011), Jarre (17.07.2011), Kita (22.07.2011), murmushka (17.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հիմար նամակի պատճառով նորից... սպասում են նրանց գնահատականին, որոնց ուզում եմ, մոռանում եմ ինձ գնահատող ու սիրող մեծաքանակ մարդկանց: Հակահայկական պրոպագանդա... ուֆ... էն էլ ես... մդաաա...

----------

Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ կյանքում մի երկար հատված կար, երբ անընդհատ հետ էի նայում ու կարոտախտով հիշում անցածը: Դա ինչ-որ իմաստով անդադար էր, որովհետև 15-ում կարոտում էի 14-ս, 16-ում՝ 14-ն ու 15-ը: Էդպես էնքան, մինչև հետևիցս լիքը տարիներ կուտակեցի ու ինքս էլ չնկատեցի ինչպես ազատվեցի կարոտախտ կոչվող բեռից:

Հիմա, որ հին Ակումբի նկատմամբ կարոտախտով լի գրառումներ եմ կարդում, մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում: Հա, հին Ակումբը լավ էր, բայց մի տեսակ անցած է, որն էլ հետ չի բերվի ու չեմ էլ ուզում, որ բերվի: Հին Ակումբը լավ էր. մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի դրա մասը կազմում ու շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ էլ երբեք չեմ կազմի, ու նույնիսկ էդ հիշողություններից ոնց որ մի տեսակ դուրս լինեմ: Ոնց որ կյանքիս էդ հատվածն ինձնից օտարացած, իմը չլինի:

Փորփրում եմ անցածս կարճլիկ կյանքը ու փորձում հասկանալ, թե որ հատվածն է կարոտախտ առաջացնում: Տեսնում եմ, որ միայն ուսանողական տարիներս են, այն էլ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ համակուրսեցիներով հավաքվում ենք (իսկ դա բավական հաճախ է լինում):

Հիմա գլուխ եմ ջարդում. ինձ մոտ իսկապե՞ս ամեն ինչ կարգին է:

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2011), Chilly (25.07.2011), cold skin (23.07.2011), einnA (26.07.2011), Freeman (23.07.2011), Nare-M (23.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (23.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նիցցա: Ընթրում ենք: Կողքս նստած դանիացի պրոֆեսորը հարցնում է.
- Ո՞րն է Հայաստանի ազգային սպորտը:
- Ըըը... Շախմատը:
- Հա՞ որ: Ի՞նչ արդյունքներ ունեք:
- Դե ինքս շախմատով չեմ հետաքրքրվում, բայց գիտեմ, որ շատ լավ արդյունքներ ենք ցուցաբերում:
- Ես գիտեմ, որ ռուսներն են ուժեղ շախմատից... Օրինակ Կասպարովը:
- Ինքն էլ ա հայ:

Ասածս ինչ ա... Էկեք շնորհավորենք մեր շախմատիստներին  :Smile:  Մյուս անգամ որ սենց հարց տան, ասելու եմ՝ աշխարհի չեմպիոն են մերոնք:

----------

Amaru (26.07.2011), Ariadna (30.07.2011), cold skin (26.07.2011), einnA (26.07.2011), Freeman (26.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Valentina (26.07.2011), Yevuk (26.07.2011), Արէա (27.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պատահում է՝ մեկի հետ ծանոթանալիս միանգամից դուրդ գալիս է, մտածում ես՝ մարդկանց իմ սիրած տեսակն է:

Երբ իր պրեզենտացիայից առաջ մի քանի հայերեն նախադասություն ասաց, հետո անցավ անգլերենի, արդեն դուրս եկավ: Դեռ չգիտեի, որ իմ սիրած բլոգի հեղինակն էր:

Սիրում եմ, երբ մարդիկ իրական կյանքում լինում են նույնը, ինչ վիրտուալում, ու ոչ թե հիասթափվում ես, այլ հիանում ու զարմանում, որ լավ մարդիկ դեռ կան:

----------

cold skin (04.08.2011), einnA (28.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Smokie (29.07.2011), Yevuk (30.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զարմանում եմ, թե որքան հանդուրժող, դիմացկուն ու ոչ պահանջկոտ եմ էս հարաբերություններում: Հասունացե՞լ եմ:

----------

cold skin (04.08.2011), einnA (30.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրել եմ ուզում: Էս շոգին էսքան աշխատելուց հետո միակ բանն է մնում, որ ուզում եմ: Արտահայտվել եմ ուզում: 

Առավոտյան քնաթաթախ սմս եմ ստանում: Ձեռքս ձգում եմ դեպի հեռախոսս ու ժպտում: Քիչ առաջ տեսածս երազը տեղափոխվում է իրականություն: Դեռ թարգմանելու էջեր ունեմ, հետդ Սևան չեմ գալիս: Մտածում եմ քո մասին: 

Վաղն արդեն օգոստոսի մեկն է, ու ինձ յոթ էջ թարգմանություն մնաց: Կարող եմ այս գիշեր ավարտել, որպեսզի հասցնեմ վերջին ամիսս իմ ծրագրածի պես անցկացնել: Ուզում եմ հասցնել բոլորին տեղը տեղին հրաժեշտ տալ: Ուզում եմ բոլոր խոստումներս (թե՛ ինձ, թե՛ մյուսներին տված) կատարել:

Սուրճ եմ խմում: Շոգը մտել է սենյակս ու էս ուշ ժամին պատերն է լպստում: Խոզավարի: Էսօր տնից չակուրտակ չենք քշել: Երևում է՝ պատի տակ դարանակալած կատուները վերջապես հասցրել են բոլորին ուտել:

Օգոստոսս առջևում է: Արձակուրդ, ռելաքս: Իսկ ես ցերեկներս գրադարաններում քրտնելու եմ երկու տարի չարածիս դիմաց, մի քննության համար, որը հանձնում եմ հանձնած լինելու համար, որի արդյունքում ստացածս դիպլոմը գուցե այնքան անպիտան լինի, որ նույնիսկ օժիտիս մեջ չուզենամ դնել:

Օգոստոսին պիտի հասցնեմ «Ուլիսեսը» կարդալ: Ինձ հանդարտ օրեր են պետք, որ ստացվի: Էս գժական թոհուբոհի մեջ մենակ թեթև բաներն են կարդացվում: 

Ինձ օգոստոս է պետք երեկոները Թումանյանի այգում անցկացնելու համար: Չգիտեմ՝ անհանգստություններս ում վզին փաթաթեմ: Մի տեսակ մենակ եմ մնացել իմ վախերի հետ:

----------

Ariadna (07.08.2011), cold skin (04.08.2011), einnA (31.07.2011), Kita (31.07.2011), Sambitbaba (31.01.2014), Yevuk (01.08.2011), Շինարար (31.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդիկ պատրաստ են հանուն սիրո երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնել, մեռնել, կրոնափոխ լինել, չգիտեմինչեր անել:

Ես հասարակ մահկանացու եմ: Ընդամենը կարողանում եմ չջղայնանալ, երբ քնած ժամանակ հեռախոսս զանգում է:

----------

Ariadna (07.08.2011), ars83 (14.08.2011), cold skin (04.08.2011), einnA (02.08.2011), Freeman (14.08.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011), Շինարար (02.08.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ մարդիկ գլուխ են գովում, թե «կարոտ» բառը մենակ հայերենում կա: Իսկ ես հայտնաբերել եմ, որ ինչքան պարապ ես մնում, էնքան շատ ես կարոտում: Երևի պարապ ազգ ենք, որ դրա համար առանձին բառ էլ ունենք:

Հա, էսօր կիրակի է, դրա համար անտանելի կարոտում եմ:

----------

Ariadna (09.09.2011), Freeman (14.08.2011), Kita (07.08.2011), melancholia (12.10.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011), Ուլուանա (14.08.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր առաջին անգամ ծանոթացա փոքր քեռուս երկու երեխաների հետ, որոնք ծնվել-մեծացել են Ռուսաստանում ու հայերեն հազիվ են հասկանում: Խոսելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում:

Մեծ քեռուս էրեխեքին ավելի քան տասը տարի չեմ տեսել: Նրանք էլ են Ռուսաստանում ապրում: Մեկ-մեկ սկայփով զրուցում ենք: Հազիվ են հայերեն բառեր արտաբերում:

Մեծ տատս Ցեղասպանությունից հազիվ է փրկվել, հայտնվել Հունաստանում, ամուսնացել, տեղափոխվել Հայաստան, լիքը էրեխեք ունեցել: Շատ մանրամասն չգիտեմ մյուս ճյուղերի ճակատագիրը, բայց պապս վեց թոռ ունի, որոնցից չորսը հայերեն չեն խոսում:

----------

CactuSoul (18.08.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում են՝ սպիտակ, թմբլիկ, կյաժ մազերով, իսկ աչքերի գույնը դեռ չեն տեսել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ իսկը մաման: 

Անհամբեր եմ  :Smile:  Ուզում եմ տեսնել մտերիմ ընկերուհուս բալիկին: Լավ է՝ պատվերս կատարեց, մինչև գնալս հասցրեց:

----------

Ariadna (09.09.2011), CactuSoul (18.08.2011), einnA (19.08.2011), Freeman (17.08.2011), Kita (17.08.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նամակը մի քանի անգամ կարդացի: Ժպտում էի: Քիչ մնաց. շուտով կհանդիպենք Բեռլինում: Անընդհատ մտածում եմ. կյանքում որևէ այլ տղամարդու հետ սենց չեմ էղել: Միշտ խաղեր, դերասանություն: Էս անգամ ես լրիվ ես եմ. առանց ավելորդությունների, առանց դիմակների, որոնք մի օր անպայման պատռվում են, առանց հիստերիկաների: Էդ երևի նրանից է, որ երբ ծանոթացանք, հոգնած, գիշերը չքնած, փոշոտ, գզգզված ու քրտնած էի: Ու դա չխանգարեց, որ ցանկանա ինձ նորից տեսնել:

----------

Ariadna (09.09.2011), CactuSoul (20.09.2011), cold skin (20.09.2011), einnA (20.08.2011), Freeman (19.08.2011), melancholia (12.10.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Ribelle (10.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Բյուր, գնալուցդ առաջ ի՞նչ ես զգում:
- Ոչինչ,- պատասխանում եմ:
- Ապաթիկ վիճա՞կ:
- Ըհը, մոտավորապես տենց:
Դրսում: Աննան գրկում է ինձ.
- Բոլորդ միասին եք գնում. դու, Նելլին, Նանան:
Աչքերս լցվում են: Էս ընթացքում առաջին անգամ:

----------

einnA (21.08.2011), Kita (21.08.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր պաշտոնապես ստացա Ծննդյան տոների արձակուրդիս օրերը: Մտածում եմ` ուզու՞մ եմ Հայաստան գալ էդ ընթացքում: Չէ, ոնց որ չեմ ուզում...

----------

Freeman (09.09.2011), Meme (19.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի գիշեր Բեռլինում: Վաղը... չէ, էսօր քնել-արթնանալուց հետո պատմվածք կդառնա:

----------

einnA (21.09.2011), Freeman (10.09.2011), Meme (19.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ առաջին կուրս էի, լավ եմ հիշում` խմբում առաջինը Ալիկի ծնունդը շնորհավորեցինք: Իրար համարյա չէինք ճանաչում, նոր-նոր ուսանող էինք դարձել, ու պարզվում է` սեպտեմբերի 19-ին Ալիկի ծննդյան օրն է: Նվեր ենք առնում: Փղիկ էր: Չեմ հիշում` ում միտքն էր, բայց Ալիկը ծաղրեց նվերը: Տարիներ անց մենք էլ էինք ծիծաղում ինքներս մեզ վրա, որ տղային փղիկ ենք նվիրել: Ալիկն էլ էն ջրիկ տղաներից էր, որ ամեն առիթով կատակ էր անում, աղջիկներն էլ ծիծաղից հալվում էին: Հետո ֆակուլտետը փոխեց, գնաց ստոմ, էլ չիմացանք` ինչ էղավ:

Հենց էդ ժամանակվանից ավանդույթ դարձավ բոլորի ծնունդին ինչ-որ նվեր տալը: Էդ մի հոգուց թաքուն միշտ կհավաքվեինք, կփսփսային` ի՞նչ անենք, ինչքա՞ն հավաքենք: Ու էդպես առաջին-երկրորդ կուրսերում: Երրորդում խմբերը խառնվեցին իրար, արդեն հավես չկար հետևելու, թե ով երբ է ծնվել: Իսկ ավելի ուշ արդեն խմբում մարդ ա իր մտերիմին առանձին նվեր էր անում:

Մենք մեր էս կուրսով հավաքվել ենք ընդամենը երեք շաբաթ առաջ: Առաջինը քենիացի սևամորթուհի Քերոյի ծնունդն էր` սեպտեմբերի 19-ին: Որևէ բան կազմակերպելը դժվար չէր. մենք բոլորս Բեռլինում էինք ապրում, Քերոն` Պոտսդամում, հետևաբար առանձին քննարկելու լիքը հնարավորություններ կային: Քերոն մեզնից շուտ էլ դասի է հասնում. դիմացի շենքում է ապրում:

Երբ էսօր գնացքի կայարանից տորթ գնեցինք, իսկ համալսարանի կայարանում արագ-արագ ոտքի վրա բացիկն էինք գրում, շատ լավ գիտեինք, որ երբ հասնենք, Քերոն արդեն լսարանում է լինելու:

Միջանցքում էլի փսփսում ենք: Հա, Քերոն էնտեղ է: Մի քանիսն էլ, որ շուտ էին հասել: Մեկ էլ երգելով մտնում ենք, տորթը տալիս: Քերոն հուզվում է: Ափերով դեմքը փակում է, որ արցունքները չտեսնենք:

Դասերից հետո վերցնում ենք Քերոյին, գնում խմելու: Մի երկու ժամ միասին նստում ենք, խմում, տորթը ուտում, շարժվում դեպի տուն. պարապելու լիքը բան ունենք:

Քերոն հուզված է. 
- Մենք երբեք էսպես չենք նշում ծնունդները: Ուղղակի ասում ենք շնորհավոր ու վերջ:

Քերոն չգիտի, որ մենք էլ սովորաբար էդպես չենք նշում:

----------

Ariadna (19.09.2011), CactuSoul (20.09.2011), Chilly (20.09.2011), cold skin (20.09.2011), einnA (21.09.2011), Freeman (20.09.2011), Lusinamara (19.09.2011), melancholia (12.10.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Դեկադա (20.09.2011), Ինչուիկ (12.10.2011), Լուսաբեր (20.09.2011), Մանուլ (20.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.09.2011), Ուլուանա (21.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արդեն երկու շաբաթ է, ինչ կոմպս գժվում է միայն տասնչորս երգ նվագելուց, ընդ որում` նույն հերթականությամբ: Նման բան եղե՞լ է իմ կյանքում: Ամենաշատը երեք օր: Հետո նորից անցնում եմ խառը փլեյլիսթի, այն էլ` միշտ խառը հերթականությամբ եմ միացնում ալբոմը:

Մեկ-մեկ փորձում եմ իմ ամբողջական փլեյլիսթը միացնել: Մեկ-երկու երգ, նորից վերադառնում եմ այս ալբոմին: Հետո փորձում եմ նույն Թորիի այլ երգեր լսել: Նորից միայն մի քանիսը, վերադարձ Night of Hunters-ին: Խառը հերթականություն: Չէ, չի ստացվում. պետք է հերթով լսել:

Մի՞թե կարող է որևէ ալբոմ այսքան կատարյալ լինել, երբ ոչ մի երգ, ոչ մի հատված չես կարողանում հանես: Չի ստացվում նույնիսկ պաուզա սեղմել, ականջակալները հանել: Անընդհատ` էս մեկն էլ լսեմ, նոր, էս տողն էլ լսեմ, նոր:

Թորին դասական երաժշտության վերամշակումներ է արել, տասնչորս երգերով մի ամբողջ պատմություն հյուսել, որտեղ երգում է նաև իր դուստրը և զարմիկը: Ոչ մի էլեկտրոնային ձայն, բոլորն իսկական գործիքներ են:

Անհամբեր եմ. ե՞րբ է գալու շաբաթ օրը:

----------

Freeman (12.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նկատել եմ, որ իմ կյանքի ամենակարևոր ձեռքբերումները ոչ թե հանուն ինչ-որ բանի կամ ինչ-որ մեկի են, այլ ինչ-որ մեկի ինադու: 

Այդպես ինչ-որ մեկի ինադու նորից որոշեցի գրել, ինչից ամենայն անկեղծությամբ հրաժարվել էի երեք տարի առաջ:

----------

Ariadna (14.10.2011), cold skin (20.10.2011), Freeman (14.10.2011), Kita (14.10.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Yevuk (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2011), Շինարար (14.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին երեք օրերս գլխապտույտ երջանկություն էին, հաջորդը երկուսը հույս ունեմ նույնպես հիշվող կլինեն:

Մանրամասները Խրոնինգեն վերադառնալուց հետո: Երկու պատմվածք կա գլխիս մեջ, որոնցից մեկն արդեն սևագրել եմ: Նորից սկսում եմ գրել: Շնորհակալ եմ, Թորի:

----------

Ariadna (18.10.2011), cold skin (20.10.2011), einnA (18.10.2011), Freeman (20.10.2011), Meme (19.10.2011), Yevuk (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2011), Շինարար (18.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղուց գրելուց էսքան հաճույք չէի ստացել: Չգիտեմ` ինձ տրորողին շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ, թե բարձրացնողին, որովհետև հենց նրանց համակցությունն է, որ իմ մեջ նորից գրելու ցանկություն ծնեց:

Կամ գուցե մանր-մունր երազանքներն են, որ երբ իրականանում են, ավելի մեծ երազանքներ ունենալու համարձակություն են տալիս:

Բայց դե խորհրդատուի կարիք ունեմ: Մենակ չեմ ձգի:

----------

cold skin (20.10.2011), einnA (19.10.2011), Freeman (20.10.2011), Ingrid (20.03.2013), Meme (19.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (19.10.2011), Շինարար (22.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ, երբ հեծանիվով Մարտինի հաուզի շուրջը պտույտներ էի անում, փողոց դուրս գալիս ու վերադառնում, մոռացել էի, որ ծնկանս ու արմունկիս վրա մեկական մեծ քերծվածք կա, որ հագիս շալվարը քրքրվել է: Ուղղակի նայում էի առաջ ու շշնջում. «Ստացվեց»:

----------

cold skin (24.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2011), Շինարար (22.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էնքան օգնում ա գրելու մասին գրելը: Նախ, որևէ կիսատ գործ ավարտելու պարտավորություն ա առաջանում: Հետո, իմանում ես` որը որից հետո ա: Ես մի բլոկնոտ ունեմ, հետս ման եմ տալիս ու ամեն հարմար պահի մեջը մի բան գրում եմ: Դա կարա գլխիս մեջ պտտվող պատմվածքից մի միտք լինի կամ նոր պատմվածքի կարճ բովանդակություն կամ կառուցվածք, թե ինչ հերթականությամբ պիտի մտքերս շարադրեմ կամ էլի ուղղակի սենց մի բան. «12 պատմվածք մինչև տարվա վերջ. սա է նպատակս»:

----------

cold skin (24.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Ingrid (20.03.2013), Lusinamara (22.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2011), Շինարար (22.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարօրինակ վիճակ. անընդհատ արտահայտվել եմ ուզում: Ասելիքս ոչ մի կերպ չի սպառվում: Հա գրում ու գրում եմ տարբեր տեղերում, ու դեռ էլի գրելու բան կա: Չլինի՞ մարդկանց պակասից է:

----------

cold skin (24.10.2011), einnA (23.10.2011), Kita (23.10.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Շինարար (23.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծննդյանս օրը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց միշտ ռիսկ կա, որ կարող է փչանալ: Լինում է հրաշալի կամ շատ վատ: Սովորական չի լինում, որովհետև սովորականն արդեն շատ վատ է:

Վերջին տարիներին գոնե իմ մի ծննդյան օրը մյուսից լավ է անցնում, ու երբ ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է, նստում եմ մի անկյունում ու մտածում. իսկապես բախտավոր մարդ եմ:

Դեռ անցյալ տարի տորթի մոմերը փչելուց երազել էի, որ հաջորդ ծննդյանս օրը Հայաստանում չանցկացնեմ: Երազանքս իրականացավ: Նաև սրա հաջորդի համար: Ու դա պետք էր ինձ, որ գնահատեի էն հսկայական գանձը, որ ունեի Հայաստանում:

Պատմե՞մ, թե ինչ արցունքների հեղեղ էր այստեղ, երբ Երևանի ժամանակով կեսգիշերին, իսկ մեզ մոտ` դեռ երեկոյան ժամը 9-ին Ֆեյսբուքում լիքը նկարներ հավաքվեցին: Ընկերներս ու ընտանիքս էին, ձեռքներին` շնորհավորանքով գրություններ: Մինչև հիմա ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե իմ երեք մտերիմ ընկերուհիների մտքով ոնց էր նման բան անցել ու ոնց չէին ալարել, իրակացրել էին` հավաքելով իմ շրջապատից էնպիսի մարդկանց, որոնց անձամբ չեն ճանաչում: Անընդհատ կրկնում էի ինքս ինձ. «Ինձ Երևանում սիրում են, իսկ ես էստեղ եմ»:

Մամայիս փաթեթն ու բացիկն էլ մի շաբաթ շուտ ստացա: Մի հատ էլ էդտեղ աչքերս լցվեցին: Մամաս գրել էր. «Հայոց լեզուն երևի ամենալավ բանն է, որ տվել եմ քեզ, չէ՞»:

Փոստով Kelly Family-ի համերգի տոմսերը եկան: Տասը տարեկան դառնալիս տորթի մոմերը փչելիս պահած երազանքի իրականացում:

Լիքը հեռախոսազանգեր (Հայաստանից), skype-ով բարեմաղթանքներ, ֆեյսբուքում (դե հա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք` էնտեղ ոնց է) ու մեյլերով շնորհավորանքներ: Ու սպասում էի մի շնորհավորանքի: Չէ, հնարավոր չէր` մոռանա: Հա, սիրելի դասախոսս էլ ինձ շնորհավորեց: Ես էլ նրան. իմ հաջորդ օրն է ծնվել:

Երեկոն համակուրսեցիներիս հետ: Սիրում եմ նրանց: Սահմաններ կան, որ դեռ չեմ անցնում, բայց ինձ թվում է` ժամանակի հարց է:

----------

Agni (25.10.2011), Ariadna (25.10.2011), Chilly (25.10.2011), cold skin (25.10.2011), Freeman (26.10.2011), Katka (29.10.2011), Kita (25.10.2011), Ribelle (20.11.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.11.2011), Ամպ (25.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (25.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2011), Ուլուանա (28.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր նորից գնացի մեր տան մոտի այգին հեծանիվ քշելու: Լավ ձև եմ գտել. իսկական ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն է, որը, բացի ամեն ինչից, ինձ նաև հաճույք է պատճառում: Սիրում եմ ազդրերիս մկանների հոգնածությունը տասը շրջան քշելուց հետո: Սիրում եմ տուն դառնալուն պես ջուր դարձած շորերս փոխել: Իսկ ամենից շատ սիրում եմ զգալ, որ շարժվում եմ, ու ջանքերիս համեմատ դա ավելի արագ է:

Իսկ այգում դեռ աշուն էր: Ոնց որ նկարից, ոնց որ հեքիաթից: Ու նորից ափսոսացի, որ ապարատս չեմ վերցրել: Շունչս կտրվում էր էդ գեղեցկությունից: Լավ, դեռ աշուն է, իսկ ես ամեն օր էստեղ գալիս եմ հեծանիվ քշելու. դեռ կհասցնեմ:

Բայց երեկոյան, երբ ֆրանսիական ընթրիքից տուն էի վերադառնում, ծանոթ սառը հոտ առա: Սկզբում չհասկացա` ինչ է: Կանգ առա, խորը ներշնչեցի, որ ավելի լավ զգամ: Վերջապես հիշեցի. ձմեռն էր:

----------

cold skin (07.11.2011), Freeman (08.11.2011), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2011), Նուշություն (13.12.2011), Շինարար (07.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

...քանի որ ինքնության վերաբերյալ միայն հայերեն պետք է խոսել, քանի որ իմ միակ ինքնությունը հայերենն է, ինչպես պապո Կառլոն Բուրատինոյին փայտից է սարքել, այնպես էլ ինձ հայերենից են սարքել: (c) Վ. Իշխանյան

Էս մտքի հեղինակն ինձ հայերենից ա սարքել:

----------

Chilly (16.11.2011), cold skin (20.11.2011), einnA (16.11.2011), Ripsim (16.11.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2011), Նուշություն (13.12.2011), Ուլուանա (19.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբեք այնպես չէր պատահել, որ մի տեղում մի ամսից երկար մնայի: Դրա համար ինձ վախեցնում էր շարունակությունը. ի՞նչ էր լինելու հետո, ի՞նչ փուլերով էի անցնելու, ինչքա՞ն էի կարոտելու:

Խրոնինգենում ապրելուս մի ամիսն ուղղակի թռավ, եկավ երկրորդը: Շուտով դա էլ կավարտվի, բայց արդեն գիտեմ` ինչի է նման: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան շուտ կհարմարվեմ: Էնպիսի զգացողություն է, որ ամբողջ կյանքս էս քաղաքում եմ ապրել: Կենտրոնական փողոցների անուններն անգիր գիտեմ: Էլ քարտեզից չեմ օգտվում: Ինձ հայտնի են A կետից B կետ տանող բոլոր հնարավոր ճանապարհները, դրանց երկարությունները և անգամ վերև-ներքև թեքությունները (հեծանիվ քշելիս տենց բաներն ավելի շատ ես նկատում): Եթե որևէ բանի կարիք ունեմ, էլ ժամերով հազար խանութ չեմ գնում. գիտեմ, թե որտեղ ինչն ինչ գնով է հնարավոր գնել: Հնարավորինս բացահայտել եմ հոլանդական խոհանոցը: Մինչ համակուրսեցիներս այսօր առաջին անգամ մանանեխով սուպ էին ուտում, ես բացատրում էի դրա բուսակերական և մսակերական տարբերակները: Սիրում եմ երեկոները ստրոուպվաֆելով կանաչ թեյ խմել: Իսկ նախընտրածս աղանդերը ֆլան է: Հոլանդացիների բնավորությունն էլ եմ բացահայտել, բայց դա մի երկար առանձին գրառման թեմա է: 

Ու ամենակարևորը` հենց փողոց եմ դուրս գալիս, լիքը ծանոթ մարդկանց եմ հանդիպում: Համակուրսեցիներս զարմանում են` էս որտեղի՞ց ես էսքան մարդու ճանաչում: Դե հասցրել եմ էլի:

----------

Arpine (20.11.2011), cold skin (20.11.2011), einnA (24.11.2011), Freeman (20.11.2011), Ingrid (20.03.2013), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2011), Շինարար (20.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս շատ եմ ապագայիս մասին մտածում: Լավ, EMCL-ն ավարտեցի, բա հետո ի՞նչ ա լինելու: Իրականում գլխիս մեջ մի քանի տարբերակ կա, որոնք կա՛մ պիտի ընտրեմ, կա՛մ պիտի ստացվեն: Որ երկար գցում-բռնում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ Հայաստան գալ չեմ ուզում: Հա, հենց փողի համար: Անընդհատ վատանում եմ էն մտքից, որ էստեղ ուսանողական թոշակով շատ ավելի լավ եմ ապրում, քան Հայաստանում քրտնելով թարգմանություններ անելով ու կլինիկական օրդինատոր լինելով: Հենց էդ փողն ա, որ ինձ հնարավորություն ա տալիս սիրածս բանով զբաղվել՝ ճամփորդել: Ու ահավոր ա մտածել, որ էսքան կրթություն ստանալուց հետո էլ մեկ ա էդ հին վիճակում եմ հայտնվելու:

Մյուս տարբերակը PhD-ն ա: Մտածում էի` Անգլիայում կամ Իռլանդիայում անեմ. երկրների լեզուն գիտեմ, հարմար ա, համ էլ Եվրոպայում ա: Բայց երեկ անկապ նստած պատուհանից դուրս էի նայում, ու հասկացա, որ գոնե PhD-ս Նիդեռլանդներում եմ անելու: Էդ որոշում է, ոչ թե ցանկություն: Էստեղ ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում, ավելի լավ, քան Հայաստանում: Ու թող ինձ չմտահոգի այն փաստը, որ երկիրը գերբնակեցված է. ես ոչ փախստական եմ, ոչ էլ պետության փողերն ուտող: Ուզում եմ իմ հալալ քրտինքով գիտություն անել ու դրա դիմաց վարձատրվել:

----------

Arpine (22.11.2011), Freeman (23.11.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.11.2011), Գեա (06.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նկատել եմ, որ ցանկացած գրքի կամ ֆիլմի սկիզբը միշտ բաց եմ թողնում: Ինչքան էլ կենտրոնանամ, միևնույն է, ուղեղիցս դուրս է թռնում: Հետո, եթե շատ կարևոր է լինում, ստիպված եմ լինում հետ գալ, նորից կարդալ կամ նայել: Տեսնես` ինչի՞ց է:  :Think:

----------

Freeman (04.12.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ինչուիկ (13.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համակուրսեցիներիս նախանձ հայացքները տեսնել էր պետք, երբ նկատեցին, որ կարողացել էի դասախոսի հանձնարարությունն ուղիղ մի էջում տեղավորել. նրանք ինչքան էլ տանջվել էին, մեկուկեսից պակաս չէին կարողացել: Բայց չգիտեին, որ ես ահագին ջանք էի թափել, բառեր ավելացրել, որ մի էջ ստացվի:

----------

Freeman (06.12.2011), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ինչուիկ (13.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր համալսարանի շաբաթաթերթը գրական մրցույթ է հայտարարել, թեման` մյուս կողմը: Անպայման պիտի մասնակցեմ: Հարցը մրցանակը չէ (չնայած լրացուցիչ 500 եվրոն չէր խանգարի): Ավելի շատ տպագրվելն է հետաքրքրում (լավագույն տասնյակում հայտնվեմ, էլի լավ է): Նաև հաստատ գիտեմ, որ չեմ հաղթելու: Հարցն ինքնավստահության պակասը չէ: Ուժերս շատ լավ գիտեմ: Դրա համար գիտեմ, որ գրիչս որքան ուժեղ է հայերեն ու հայերի համար, նույնքան թույլ է անգլերեն ու այլ մշակույթների մարդկանց համար: 

Հիմա նստած մտածում եմ` ինչ գրեմ, որ կեղծ չլինի, բայց դիմացինը հասկանա:

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2011), Freeman (10.12.2011), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ինչուիկ (13.12.2011), Շինարար (10.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Միփն էր էկել մեր բակ: Պոչը տնկած ման էր գալիս, գռմռում էր: Վզին նախշուն վզկապ ու զանգուլակներ կային: Տեսնես` որտեղի՞ց էր ճարել:

----------

Freeman (11.12.2011), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.12.2011), Շինարար (11.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետո Միփը նստեց պատուհանի գոգին ու մարմինը ուռացրեց, դեմքը հպեց ապակուն: Երևում էր` մրսում է: Երբ մի քիչ շատ ուշադրություն դարձրինք, քամակը տնկեց, ու մենք հստակ տեսանք, որ գնդիկները տեղում են:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գեա (11.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ ինչ-որ զույգեր բաժանվում են, միանգամից հարց է ծագում` ինչու՞: Ամենահեշտ ու տարածված պատասխանն է. «Իրար չհասկացան»:

Մենք երկուսով չափից դուրս լավ ենք իրար հասկանում, ու եթե հանկարծ մի օր բաժանվենք, իմացեք, որ պատճառը բնավորության միայն մի աննշան գիծ է, որով տարբերվում ենք իրարից: Ես սիրում եմ իմ կյանքը նախապես պլանավորել, իսկ ինքը` ոնց որ փոթորիկ: Ու երբ զանգում, ասում է` արի շաբաթ-կիրակի Ամստերդամում հանդիպենք, ես հաստատ երկու ամիս առաջ արդեն ինչ-որ ուրիշ տեղի տոմսեր եմ առած լինում: Ջղայնանում եմ, որ չի հիշում, որ դեռ երեք շաբաթ առաջվա նամակիս մեջ գրել էի, թե որ շաբաթ-կիրակիներին եմ ազատ: Ու գիտեմ, որ մի օր էնքան եմ գժվացնելու, որ վերջը առաջին պատահած գնացքով գալու է, դուռս ծեծի ու ասի. Tu me manques.

----------

Freeman (15.12.2011), Kita (04.05.2012), Ribelle (21.12.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.12.2011), Yevuk (30.12.2011), Լուսաբեր (21.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքում էսպիսի տարօրինակ զգացողություն չեմ ունեցել: Ու վստահ չեմ, որ կուզենամ, որ այն կրկնվի ապագայում:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (19.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանում եմ: Ահավոր ա:

----------

Freeman (21.12.2011), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

10. Հասարակական տրանսպորտը. մեր քաղաքում գործող երթուղայիններն իրարից անկախ են, աշխատում են ոնց քեֆները փչի, ու քաղաքապետարանը ստից-մտից շտկումներ հազիվ անի: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ հասարակական տրանսպորտի ցանց, մեծ ավտոբուսներ ու տրամվայներ, մշտական տոմս գնելու հնարավորություն:

9.Երթևեկությունը. մեր կատաղած երթևեկության պատճառով երբեք չես իմանա` փողոցի հանդիպակաց մայթին կհասնես, թե չէ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ հեծանվով շրջելը գրեթե բացառված է. հատուկ ճանապարհներ չկան, իսկ մեքենաները սովոր չեն իրենց կողքով շարժվող հեծանվորդների տեսնելու:

8. Անպարտաճանաչությունը. չեք պատկերացնի, թե ոնց է ներվերիս վրա ազդում: Հա փորձում եմ ինձ հանգստացնել, թե` մարդիկ քեզնից տարբեր ձևով են ժամանակն ընկալում, ինքս ուշանալ պայմանավորված լինելու դեպքում, բայց դե էլի չի ստացվում: Ուղղակի ներվայնանում եմ:

7. Արտաքնապաշտությունը. մեր ազգը մի կուռք ունի, որի անունն է արտաքին տեսք: Եթե մեկին տեսնես, անհնար է, որ արտաքինիդ մասին որևէ կարծիք չհայտնի, նույնիսկ եթե դա արվել է ամենաբարի մղումներից ելնելով: Կլինի՞ նոր հագուստը, քաշի փոփոխությունը, սանրվածքը եթե նույնիսկ նկատում եք, ձեր մեջ պահեք: Իսկ «բարով մաշես» արտահայտությունն էս երևույթի տիպիկ օրինակներից է:

6. Խաբված լինելը. որ կողմ նայում ես, քեզ խաբում են: Տաքսու վարորդը խաբում է, թե մանր չունի: Հայաստանում աճող միրգ-բանջարեղենը շուկայում վաճառում են աստղաբաշխական գներով` զանազան պատճառներ բռնելով: Ու ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ պիտի Հոլանդիա վերադառնամ, որ մի կուշտ պոմիդոր-վարունգ ուտեմ:

5. Տղամարդիկ. սև հագնող, անթրաշ, քրտնահոտով ու կանանց խաղալիքի տեղ դնող տղամարդիկ:

4. Անպատասխանատվությունը. եթե մեկին որևէ բան է հանձնարարվել, երբեք չգիտես` կանի, թե ոչ: 

3. Գնահատել չիմանալը. մեր երկրում գնահատել, սևը սպիտակից տարբերել չգիտեն: Գուցե պատճառը ծանոթ-բարեկամ առաջ տանելն է կամ այն, որ գնահատողներն իրենք ի սկզբանե էդ տեղում չպիտի լինեին: Բայց արդյունքում` գործի որակը խիստ տուժում է, իսկ լավագույնները հեռանում են Հայաստանից:

2. Իրենց գործով չզբաղվելը. յուրաքանչյուր ոք կարծում է, թե քո գործը քեզնից լավ կաներ, նույնիսկ եթե դրա համար համապատասխան կրթություն և փորձ չունի:

1. Ապահովության զգացողության բացակայությունը. էստեղ չգիտես` վերջդ ինչ է լինելու: Գուցե լավ աշխատանք ունես ու լավ վարձատրվում ես, բայց մի օր կարող ես ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով կորցնել աշխատանքդ ու գործազուրկ դառնալ կամ աշխատել շատ ավելի ցածր աշխատավարձով` չկարողանալով բավարարել տարրական պահանջներդ: Կամ (Աստված չանի) որևէ հիվանդություն կարող է թակել դուռդ, իսկ բուժման գինը չհամապատասխանի գրպանիդ:

Հ.Գ. Մի հատ էլ կգրեմ` 10 պատճառ, թե ինչու եմ ուզում Հայաստանում ապրել, որ ամեն ինչ շատ սև չթվա:

----------

Ariadna (14.01.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), unknown (29.12.2011), Yevuk (30.12.2011), Արէա (29.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սենյակս մաքրելիս մայրս պահարաններիս ձեռք է տալիս միայն արտաքինից, որովհետև գիտի, որ եթե մի բան տեղում չլինի, ղժղժոցս դնելու եմ: Դրա համար հենց այսօր փոշու շորը ձեռքիս բացեցի պահարաններիցս մեկը ու սկսեցի փոշեզերծել: Մի կես տարվա փոշի էր հավաքվել:

Պահարանս թափանցիկ է: Տարիներ առաջ մայրս գրքերի համար գնեց, որովհետև հին գրապահարանիս մեջ նոր գրքերս տեղ չէին անում: Էս նորն էնքան մեծ էր, որ լիքը բան կարողացա մեջը դասավորել, իսկ գրքերի դիմաց զանազան գույնզգույն իրեր շարել, որոնք բոլորը նվեր էի ստացել:

Այսօր հատ-հատ վերցնում էի այդ իրերը, փոշին սրբում, տեղը դնում: Մտածեցի` մի մասը դեն նետեմ, բայց ձեռքս չգնաց: Ամեն մեկը մի մարդու պատմություն է, մի հին ընկերոջ, որը չգիտեմ էլ որտեղ է կամ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մեր ճամփաները հեռացել են: 

Սիրուն դասավորեցի` առանձին-առանձին հիշելով բոլորին: Չնայած չուզեցի դեն նետել, բայց շատ լավ գիտեմ նաև, որ էս անգամ գնալիս հետս չեմ վերցնելու: Ոչ էլ հաջորդ անգամ: Ոչ նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ իմ սեփական տունն ունենամ, ու տեղափոխվելու հարցեր չլինեն: Իմ ճամպրուկում երբեք տեղ չի լինելու դրանց համար: Երբեք դեն նետելու սիրտ չեմ ունենալու: Ու մնալու են էդ բոլոր իրերը գրքերիս դիմաց շարված: Հավերժ:

----------

Ariadna (14.01.2012), einnA (15.01.2012), Freeman (31.12.2011), Kita (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.01.2012), Sambitbaba (24.03.2013), Smokie (01.01.2012), unknown (14.01.2012), Դատարկություն (31.12.2011), Ժունդիայի (14.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.12.2011), Շինարար (31.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լեզու սովորելը նման է պատերազմի: Սկզբում կատաղի մարտեր են սովորողի ու լեզվի միջև: Եթե լեզուն է հաղթում, սովորողը հանձնվում է ու ձեռք քաշում տվյալ լեզվից: Եթե սովորողն է հաղթում, լեզուն անցնում է նրա կողմը, ու միասին քայլում են նույն ուղղությամբ:

Հիմա ես ու հոլանդերենն իրար միս ենք կրծում: Տեսնենք` ով կհաղթի:

----------

Freeman (17.01.2012), KiLa (05.02.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Smokie (14.01.2012), unknown (14.01.2012), Նարե (27.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիշերվա ժամը երկուսի համար Խրոնինգենի փողոցներն անսովոր մարդաշատ էին, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ` ես էի անսովոր ուշ մնացել դրսում: Խրոնինգենի սառած փողոցներում հարբած ջահելները թրև էին գալիս, ու ես, ողջ երեկոյի ընթացքում ոչ մի կաթիլ ալկոհոլ խմած չլինելով, չէի հասկանում նրանց: 

Գիշերվա ժամը երկուսին Խրոնինգենի փողոցներն անսովոր սառած էին: Վախենում էի` հանկարծ հեծանիվս չսահի, ընկնեմ: Ու սառը քամին խառնվում էր մազերիս, բարի քնացնող տոթից հետո հաճելի թարմություն հաղորդում: Գիշերային Խրոնինգենում մարմինս սառում էր:

Գիշերային աղմկոտ Խրոնինգենի վերևում աստղազարդ երկինքն է: Ու նայում եմ վերև` հասկանալով, որ վաղուց աստղեր չեմ տեսել, որովհետև քաղաքը միշտ ամպերի տակ է եղել: Պարզ երկինքը նվեր է Խրոնինգենի համար: Իսկ ես լսում եմ. «Ծիածանից այն կողմ...»:

Գիշերային Խրոնինգենի փողոցներում մեքենաներ չկան: Մարդիկ օրորվում ու երգում են, մեկ-մեկ` պարում, հայհոյում: Երբեմն-երբեմն միայն հեծանվորդներ են անցնում:

Գիշերային ջահելական Խրոնինգենում Հեմինգուեյներ ու Ֆիցջերալդներ չկան: Այստեղ ամեն ինչ պարզ ու հասարակ է, որովհետև բոլորն արթուն են: 

Եվ շուտով մտնում եմ հանրակացարանի հետնաբակ, որտեղ հեծանիվները կամաց-կամաց պակասում են, որովհետև մարդիկ գնում են: Գիշերային Խրոնինգենում ոմանք վերջին անգամ են զվարճանում:

----------

einnA (31.01.2012), Freeman (28.01.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.01.2012), unknown (28.01.2012), Դատարկություն (28.01.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու շաբաթ էլ դիմանամ, ու վերջ: Հետո կսկսվի փոքրիկ ճամփորդությունների շարան, որը կավարտվի Նիդեռլանդների հարավ-Բելգիայի տարբեր քաղաքներ-Բեռլին միակողմանի երթուղով (էստեղ ակումբցիներից մեկը գրառումս կծաղրանմանակեր  :LOL: ):

Գլուխս ուռեց էսօր էդքան գրելուց: Ստեղծագործելուց չէ, գիտական գրելուց: Ամեն նախադասությունից հետո ուզում եմ փակագիծ դնել, հեղինակի անուն ու տարեթիվ: Լրիվ տարել ա ինձ (Հայկօ, 2010):

Սենց հոգնած ժամանակ սովորաբար պատուհանից նայում եմ դիմացի շենքին: Մի հատ սիրուն պատուհան կա մուգ վարդագույն վարագույրներով, շրջանակված դեղին լույսերով: Հենց տեսնում եմ էդ պատուհանը, սիրտս տեղն ա ընկնում: Հենց նոր նայեցի, չգտա պատուհանը. ուրեմն տանը մարդ չկա: Մեկ-մեկ ինձ հարց եմ տալիս` տեսնես ո՞վ ա էնտեղ ապրում (Ծով, 2009): 

Մի լավ մարդ ժամանակին խորհուրդ էր տվել էսպես տրաքած ժամանակ գրել: Էդ էլ անում եմ: Շատ էլ որ ձեր ներվերի հաշվին ա:

----------

Freeman (05.02.2012), keyboard (05.02.2012), KiLa (05.02.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.02.2012), unknown (05.02.2012), Գեա (05.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չկա-չկա, մտնեմ օնլայն խանութներից մեկը, Վալենտինի բացիկ պատվիրեմ, որ իմ հասցեին բերեն, մոռանամ դրա մասին, ստանամ, զարմանամ, ուրախանամ:

----------

cold skin (22.02.2012), einnA (12.02.2012), Freeman (11.02.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), unknown (11.02.2012), Գեա (11.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (11.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խանութից ներկելու գիրք ու գունավոր մատիտներ գնեցի: Վերջին տարիներին ամենալարված ժամանակ ներվերս հանգստացնելու լավագույն մեթոդներից է: Ներկելու գրքի վրա գրված էր` 2-6 տարեկան, բայց հեչ վեջս չէր:

Ամեն դեպքում, երևէ էդ տարիքից էլ սկսել եմ ներկել: Սկզբում անճոռնի խզբզոցներ էին: Ու դա երկար կտևեր, եթե տարիքով ավելի մեծ, հետևաբար ավելի շատ բան տեսած մի երեխա չասեր, որ էդպես չեն ներկում, որ պետք է ձգտեմ սև գծերից դուրս չանցնել ու որևէ բան ներկելիս սպիտակ ծակ չթողնել: Դրանից հետո ներկածներս ավելի կոկիկ էին, բայց ինչ-որ կպչունություն կար մեջս: Երբ ներկում էի մուլտերի հերոսներին ու երբ չէի հիշում, թե որն ինչ գույնի է, աշխարհ էի շուռ տալիս, մինչև պարզում էի ու էդ գույն ներկում:

Էդ ժամանակներն էլ անցան: Սկսեցի մտածել` ինչու՞ պիտի Դիսնեյի բադիկը սպիտակ լինի, ոչ թե կանաչ, մանուշակագույն ու կապույտ միաժամանակ: Ու սկսեցի գունավոր բադիկներ ստանալ, Փոքահոնթասին բաց դեղինից բացի նաև այլ շորեր հագցնել, Մինի մաուսի բանտիկների վրա նախշեր անել:

Մեծանալուս հետ էդ հոբին մոռացվեց-գնաց, մինչև մի քանի տարի առաջ հանկարծ չհիշեցի ու չուզեցի նորից ներկելով զբաղվել: Անգամ Ակումբի հատուկ հանդիպումներ էինք կազմակերպում, տուփերով մատիտներ ու ներկելիքներ բերում, Վեսթի սեղաններին փռում ու խմբակային ներկում: Էդ տարի ծնունդիս լիքը ներկելիքներ նվեր ստացա: 

Էդպես էսօր էլ վերջապես ներկելիք գնեցի և ուրախ-ուրախ եկա, որ ներկեմ: Երևում է` խելոքացել եմ: Խոտը կանաչ ներկեցի, երկինքը` կապույտ: Բայց չէ, չդիմացա: Վերջը ոչխարին նարնջագույն սարքեցի:

----------

cold skin (22.02.2012), einnA (13.02.2012), Freeman (12.02.2012), KiLa (12.02.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.02.2012), unknown (12.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (22.02.2012), Գեա (22.02.2012), Դատարկություն (12.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2012), Շինարար (12.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեծ անակնկալ չէր, որ գրական մրցույթում չհաղթեցի: Անգլերեն թարգմանածս ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ որ: Հետաքրքիր էր հաղթողի մասին կարդալը. պատահում է, որ օրերով նստում ու անընդհատ գրում է: Ես էլ եմ տենց ուզում ու էշ-էշ անընդհատ դրանից փախնում եմ  :Sad:

----------

Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), unknown (20.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիշերվա ժամը հազար: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ` մեյլ ունեմ: Մտածում եմ` էս ո՞ր խելառն ա էս ժամին մեյլ ուղարկում: Բացեմ, տեսնեմ ինձնից եմ ստացել: Երկու րոպե առաջ բան էի ուղարկել հասցեիս, որ վաղը տպեմ:

----------

einnA (28.02.2012), Freeman (24.02.2012), Katka (22.02.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.02.2012), unknown (22.02.2012), Yevuk (23.02.2012), Արէա (22.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (22.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2012), Նուշություն (22.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Միշտ էլ լավ է, որ կան քաղաքներ, որտեղ կարող ես տանը զգալ: Գիտես` որտեղից ես տանձ ու խնձոր առնում, որտեղ մարդկանց ճանաչում ես: 

Երեկվա հրաժեշտի ընթրիքին հոլանդերենի դասախոսիս խոսքերն էին: 

Աշխարհում լիքը քաղաքներ կան, որտեղ ինձ տանն եմ զգում: Ու հենց այդ պատճառով չկա մի քաղաք, որն իմ տունն է:

----------

Chilly (23.02.2012), cold skin (07.03.2012), Freeman (24.02.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (23.02.2012), unknown (23.02.2012), Դեկադա (23.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե հասկանում ես, որ որևէ մարդու վերջին անգամ ես տեսնում, ուրեմն ինչ-որ հետք թողել է քո կյանքում:

----------

cold skin (07.03.2012), einnA (28.02.2012), erexa (25.02.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեծանիվս չեմ վերցնի: Ուզում եմ Խրոնինգենի փողոցներում քայլել այնպես, ինչպես առաջին օրերին էր: 

Դուրս եմ գալիս առջևի դռնից, որը հազվադեպ եմ օգտագործում, որովհետև հեծանիվս հետնաբակում է ապրում: Քայլում եմ ուղիղ` դեպի համալսարան: Կամրջից այն կողմ քաղաքի կենտրոնն է: Առաջին անգամ էլ նույն ուղղությամբ եմ քայլել` չիմանալով ուր եմ գնում, բայց փնտրելով քաղաքը: 

Ճամփին տեսնում եմ հարևանուհուս` Ռումիին:
- Եղանակը լավն է,- ժպտում է,- տաք ու արև:
- Հա, տաք Ու արև:
- Հազվագյուտ համակցություն այս քաղաքում: 

Անցյալ գիշեր, երբ դասախոսիս տնից ինձ մոտ էինք գնում, Նիդեռլանդներին այդքան բնորոշ մանր անձրևը լցվում էր մեր աչքերի մեջ:
- Հիմա սրան անձրև՞ են ասում:

Երկու ժամ անց Հարենից եկավ Սոֆիի ընկերը` ամբողջովինի թրջված: Նկարագրում է դրսում տեղացող անձրևը: Երեք-չորս անգլերեն բառ, որոնց բոլորին մենք ասում ենք անձրևել:
- Մենակ հոլանացիներդ կարող եք անձրևին տարբեր անուններ տալ:

Նախորդ երեկոյից սենյակումս գարեջրի դատարկ շշեր էին մնացել: Գրկեցի դրանք, իջեցրի խոհանոց` որպես ապացույց, որ դասերս ավարտվել են:

Ուզում եմ մոդեմի վրայի կատվին հրաժեշտ տալ: Տեղում չէ, բայց քիչ այն կողմ տիրուհին սեղանի մոտ նստած գրում է: Սովորականի պես:

Հաջորդ օրը պիտի հեծանիվով նույն տեղով անցնեի: Կատուն նստած էր լինելու մոդեմի կողքը, տիրուհին` սեղանի մոտ նստած, գրելիս: Սովորականի պես: Իսկ կողքի ցուցափեղկից մյուս կատուն էր նայելու: Ու նորից մանր անձրևը ծակծկելու էր դեմքս, բայց ես չէի նեղվելու: Փակելու էի աչքերս ու վերջին անգամ վայելելու թաց Խրոնինգենը:

Թեքվում եմ աջ, հասնում համալսարան: Սովորականի պես դռան մոտ կանգնած են աղջիկներ, թղթեր են բաժանում: «Ինչի՞ս է պետք»,- մտածում եմ, բայց վերցնում եմ: «Մարտի 5-ին...»,- շարունակությունը չեմ կարդում: 

Ճաշարանը լիքն է, բայց հիմա արդեն ես մասնակից չեմ: Դեռ երեկ կոմպով, գրքերով ու մի բաժակ սուրճով ես էլ էի մի անկյունում հարմարվել ու պարապում: 

Սուրճ եմ ուզում: Բացում եմ դրամապանակս: Սովորաբար մոտս կոպեկներ եմ պահում, որ ապարատից օգտվեմ: Սովորաբար էնքան եմ ունենում, որ թղթադրամը մանրել մոռացած համակուրսեցիներիս համար էլ եմ գնում:

Հաշվում եմ: Ուղիղ 40 ցենտ: Ուղիղ այնքան, ինչքան պետք է վերջին անգամ սուրճ խմելու համար:

Նստում եմ սեղաններից մեկի մոտ: Սկսում եմ գրել: Համալսարանում առաջին անգամ:

----------

cold skin (07.03.2012), einnA (28.02.2012), erexa (26.02.2012), Freeman (25.02.2012), impression (25.02.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.02.2012), unknown (25.02.2012), Դատարկություն (25.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2012), Նուշություն (25.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկականից չեմ ջոկում` տղամարդիկ ինչու՞ են էդքան անուղեղ:

Ուրեմն էսօր մեկը զանգել ա ու չի խոսում: Շատ լավ գիտի, որ համարը գրվում ա բջջայինի վրա, դրա համար ուրիշ համարից ա զանգել: Բայց էնքան ապուշ ա, որ մտքով չի անցկացրել, որ Ֆրանսիայից մենակ ինքն ա ինձ զանգում: Ու դա չափահաս մարդու պահվա՞ծք ա:

Մի ապուշ էլ ես եմ, որ ալո-ալո ասելուց ու ադբոյ տալու փոխարեն մի էրկու քֆուր չտվեցի:

----------

keyboard (07.03.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (06.03.2012), unknown (06.03.2012), Նուշություն (01.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ, մի տեղ պիտի գրեմ, թե չէ կպայթեմ: Չպատճառաբանված զզվելի տրամադրություն, որն առաջին պատահածի վրա եմ թափում: Դուռը զանգում են, չեմ բացում: Թվում է` պիտի ասեն լվացքդ արդեն եղել է, արի, տար, մենք էլ ենք ուզում լվացք անել: Ու մոռանում են, որ հաջորդ կես ժամն էլ է իմը: Չէ, լվացքիս համար չէին զանգում:

Ու նորից զանգ հեռախոսիս 33-ով սկսվող համարից: Չպրծա:

Նայում եմ պատուհանից դուրս ու մտածում, որ պատահական չէ, որ էս անգամ տունս վեցերորդ հարկում է, դեռ հետն էլ պատշգամբ ունի: 

Ուֆ... Չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում ինձնից:

----------

Freeman (31.03.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), unknown (27.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ ձեռագիր օրագիր պահել: Նոր ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ էի խոսում, հանկարծ հիշեցի մի բան, որ տարիներ առաջ գրել էի: Հետո հիշեցի, որ արդեն քանի տարի է, օրագիր չունեմ: Անունը բլոգ դիր, թե օրագիր, հազար աչք կա վրան: Վաղը գնամ, նախշուն տետր առնեմ, օրագիր սարքեմ, մեջն ամեն օր մի բան գրեմ քնելուց առաջ ու ոչ մեկի ցույց չտամ:

----------

einnA (12.04.2012), Freeman (31.03.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (31.03.2012), unknown (31.03.2012), Արէա (31.03.2012), Դեկադա (31.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2012), Նուշություն (01.04.2012), Շինարար (31.03.2012), Ուլուանա (07.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքը հիասքանչ է: Կյանքիս ամենալավ Զատիկը տոնեցի 2000 այլ քրիստոնյաների հետ, որոնց մի մասին աշխարհի ու ժամանակի տարբեր կետերում էի հանդիպել: Հետն էլ հիվանդացած վերադարձա: Անկողնում փռված տաք թեյ եմ խմում ու դեղեր ընդունում: Կատարյալ վիճակ: Եթե միայն կարողանայի ամեն դժվար իրավիճակից էսպես հաճույք ստանալ...

----------

einnA (12.04.2012), Freeman (14.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հասկանում` ազատ գրելու համար պարտադի՞ր էր Հայաստանից գնալը: Նոր բացեցի «Նոր էջ» պապկաս, մեջը վեց հատ պատմվածք կա, երեքն արդեն վերջացրել եմ, մյուս երեքն էլ ժամանակի հարց են:

Գրելուն ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվելու համար Հայաստա՞նն էր խանգարում:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (14.04.2012), Նուշություն (15.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ ապուշ, չմտածված քայլերդ էնքան բան են ասում դիմացինիդ մասին, որ հաջորդ վայրկյանից էլ չես փոշմանում արածիդ համար, դառը ժպտում ես ու ասում` քեզ էլ իմացանք:

----------

einnA (18.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.04.2012), Դեկադա (18.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Քեզ մոռանում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ֆրանսերենը»: Պոետիկ ա հնչում, բայց ճիշտ չի. ֆրանսերենը շատ ավելի քիչ եմ մոռանում:

----------

Arpine (07.05.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), unknown (22.04.2012), Արէա (22.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2012), Նուշություն (26.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առավոտյան սուրճիս հետ մտածում եմ երեկվա ռեակցիայիս մասին, որն ինձ համար շատ ավելի տարօրինակ էր, քան կարող է առաջին հայացքից թվալ:

Ողջ հուզականությունս անջատած ուղեղիս զոռ եմ տալիս: Ախր վերջին վայրկյանին արագ-արագ գրված գործը հաղթելու հավակնություններ չուներ, ու ես դա շատ լավ գիտեի: Զարմանալի չէր, երբ սկզբում զրոյի վրա էլ մնում էի: Բայց հետո հանկարծ պոռթկում սկսվեց, երբ զգացի, որ վերջին տեղն եմ գրավում: Ինչու՞: Բոլոր հիմնավորումներն էլ խելքին մոտ են. բազմակի ընտրությունով չէր, ընդամենը երեք գործ էր, հետևաբար վերջին տեղը նաև երրորդ տեղ է, զրոյի վրա լռված չէր և այլն: Դրան էլ ավելացնենք, որ Ակումբի մրցույթներին երբեք լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել, ու միայն նախորդ անգամ էր, որ լավ պատրաստված եմ ներկայացել: Էդ ամեն ինչն ուղեղս հասկանում էր, բայց հենց այդ նույն ուղեղի մի ուրիշ կենտրոն գժված էր, խառնված:

Նկատենք նաև, որ ինչքան էլ ծանր ապրումների մեջ լինեմ, վաղուց է, ինչ ուռած կոպերով չէի արթնացել (անգամ գերբնական մրցույթից հետո, որ մի քիչ նեղվել էի): Իսկ ուռած կոպերով սովորաբար արթնանում եմ ակումբում տեղի ունեցած ինչ-որ դեպքից հետո:

Դեռ մի քանի օր առաջ ահագին ուրախացել էի` նկատելով, որ ակումբն ինձ վրա այլևս այնպես չի ազդում, ինչպես չորս տարի առաջ: Ու ինչ-որ իմաստով չէի սխալվում, որովհետև չորս տարի առաջ նման մի դեպքից հետո (չէ, գուցե էնքան էլ նման չէր, հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում) սկսեցի ուղղակի չգրել: Չեմ գրել մինչև անցյալ գարուն: Էնպես չէր, որ որոշել էի: Հա, որոշումն էլ կար, բայց նաև ներսից ինչ-որ բան կոտրվել էր, ու եթե նույնիսկ գրելու փորձեր անում էի, դրանք լինում էին ցաքուցրիվ, պարտադրված, հում, անավարտ: 

Ի՞նչ եմ էսքան գրում: Ուղղակի փորձում եմ տրամաբանորեն, ուղեղիս զոռ տալով հասկանալ, թե որն էր ռեակցիայիս պատճառը, ինչու պիտի էդքան նեղվեի վերջին տեղը գրավելու (ու ոչ թե ուրախանայի երրորդի) ու քիչ ձայն հավաքելու (ու ոչ թե ուրախանայի զրո ձայն չհավաքելու), մանավանդ որ դրական կարծիքներն ավելի շատ էին, քան հավաքածս ձայները: Համեմատում եմ մի բավական լուրջ գրական մրցույթի հետ, որտեղ ոչ միայն ոչ մի տեղ չգրավեցի (ասել կուզի` տասնյակի մեջ չհայտնվեցի), այլև որևէ կարգի կարծիք չստացա (էնքան վատն էր, որ չէին էլ ուզեցել որևէ բան ասել): Ու էդ մրցույթի արդյունքները չափից դուրս թեթև տարա: Ասեցի` ափսոս ու անցա առաջ:

Այ դրա համար չեմ հասկանում` ինչ մեղու էր ինձ կծել: Կամ գուցե հասկանում եմ. ուղղակի սա արտահայտությունն էր իմ ամբողջ կյանքի մասին վերջերս արած դաժան եզրակացության: Ու էլի սարսափելի է:

----------

Arpine (07.05.2012), Freeman (05.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արէա (04.05.2012), Շինարար (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկոյան կառնեմ: Ինքնաթիռի տոմսը:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ ուսանող էի (նկատի ունեմ` ուսանող Հայաստանում), միշտ անհամբերությամբ էի սպասում հուլիս-օգոստոսին, որովհետև արձակուրդից բացի նաև ճամփորդելու ամիսներն էին: Հիմա էլ, երբ ուսանող եմ, անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ հուլիսին, որովհետև հենց հուլիսին կավարտվի Բեռլինը սիրելու վերջին փորձս նորովի գրելու փորձերիս հետ: Ու հենց հուլիսին պիտի Radiohead-ի, հետո նաև Ալանիս Մորիսեթի համերգներին գնամ: Ալանիսի համերգի հաջորդ օրը պիտի նստեմ ավտոբուս ու գնամ Պրահա` աշխարհում իմ ամենասիրելի քաղաքը, որտեղ անընդհատ վերադառնալուց չեմ հոգնում, որովհետև էնտեղ եմ թողել իմ մանկությունը: Հետո պիտի նստեմ ինքնաթիռ ու գամ Երևան: Ու պիտի ծիրան ուտեմ: Պիտի արևի տակ վառվեմ: Պիտի ընկերներիս հետ Թումանյանի այգու խոտերի մեջ թավալ տամ: Իսկ վերջում` դեռ հուլիսին, պիտի նստեմ ինքնաթիռ և ուրախանամ, որ վերադառնում եմ Բեռլին:

----------

Arpine (12.05.2012), Freeman (10.05.2012), Katka (09.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (09.05.2012), Yevuk (12.05.2012), Գալաթեա (09.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012), Շինարար (09.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (09.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առավոտյան ես, հեծանիվս ու Ալանիսը միասին ճամփա ընկանք:

Էսօր էնպես էր ստացվել, որ հեծանիվի վրա, հետևաբար Ալանիսի երգերը լսելով ահագին շատ ժամանակ եմ անցկացրել:

Անձրևին, արևին, մթին, լույսին, շոգին, ցրտին մենք երեքով միասին էինք: Ու խորացել էի, տարիներ անց առաջին անգամ շատ ուշադիր լսում էի, թե ինչի մասին է երգում Ալանիսը, նոր բաներ հայտնաբերում, որոշ երգեր ավելի հարազատ էին դառնում:

Ալբոմից ալբոմ Ալանիսը կյանք էր ապրում, մեծանում: Հաշվում էի. էս ալբոմը գրելիս քսանչորս էր, էս մեկը` քսանութ: 

Ալանիսի կյանքին զուգահեռ անցնում էր իմ կյանքը: Երգերը, որոնք իմ կյանքից տարբեր մարդկանց էին հիշեցնում, նորից իրենց տեղերում են: Ու գալիս էին նորերը, նոր հարաբերությունների հետ կապվում: Երգեր, որոնք ժամանակին ոչինչ չէին նշանակում, հիմա լիքը բան են ասում, որովհետև այն ժամանակ քսանհինգ տարեկան չէի:

Թրջված մտա տուն` ուրախանալով, որ Ալանիսին նորովի եմ բացահայտել: Ու էսպես տասնվեց տարի ապրում ենք կողք կողքի, ու ես նրանից անընդհատ նոր բաներ եմ սովորում, ինքը ինձնից` ոչինչ:

----------

Arpine (12.05.2012), CactuSoul (13.05.2012), Freeman (12.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.05.2012), Yevuk (12.05.2012), Արէա (12.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆեյսբուքով մի հատ անկապ տղա խոսացնում էր: Ես էլ չորելով փորձում էի ցրել, չնայած համ էլ հարցերին պատասխանում էի: Որ իմացավ հուլիսին Հայաստան եմ գալու, սկսեց համոզել, որ հանդիպենք: Ես իրեն բացատրեցի, որ կարճ ժամանակով եմ գալու, ու հազիվ հասցնեմ մտերիմներիս տեսնեմ, նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու ցանկություն ու ժամանակ չունեմ, բայց այ եթե Բեռլին գա, մեծ հաճույքով կհանդիպեմ, որովհետև այստեղ բաց եմ նոր ծանոթությունների համար: Տղան գրեց, որ եթե Բեռլին գա, ավելի շուտ ուրիշների հետ կծանոթանա: Ու էդտեղ մենք եկանք ընդհանուր հայտարարի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (13.05.2012), erexa (13.05.2012), Freeman (13.05.2012), ivy (13.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Lusinamara (13.05.2012), Ripsim (13.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.05.2012), Արէա (14.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ, արդեն ծիծիկ ունեմ: Ես չէի նկատել, Չիլին շնորհավորեց:

----------

Arpine (13.05.2012), Chilly (13.05.2012), Freeman (13.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.05.2012), Արէա (14.05.2012), Հայկօ (13.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012), Շինարար (13.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կաթվածահար նստած: Ու պատճա՞ռը: Բարձր տրամադրությամբ միացրել էի skype-ը, որ ընկերներիս հետ խոսեմ: Վայրկյաններ անց սեղմեցի կարմիր կոճակը ու փոշմանեցի, որ Երևանի տոմս եմ առել:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կար ժամանակ, երբ առավոտյան նստում էի կոմպի դիմաց ու սուրճիս հետ մի կես ժամ գրում: Այ հենց էս օրագրում է, կարող եք սկզբի էջերը նայել: Ի՞նչ էի գրում էդքան: Հիմա ոչինչ չեմ հիշում: Բայց կարոտել եմ էդ առավոտները, երբ օրս գրելով էի սկսում:

Հիմա գրելուն փոխարինել է նախաճաշը, բայց առավոտն էլի իմ սիրած պահն է:

Ու էսօր, երբ իմացա, որ առաջին դասը հանված է, որոշեցի շուտ արթնանալս օգտագործել այն հին ու լավ առավոտների ավանդույթը շարունակելու համար:

Ընդհանրապես, դժվար էր անքուն գիշերվանից հետո դիմանալ նորից անկողին չվերադառնալու գայթակղությանը: 

Իսկ այստեղ առավոտյան ժամը հինգից արևը փայլում է, էլ չես կարողանում քնել: Թվում է` օրը տաք է լինելու: Սիրում եմ պատշգամբի դուռը բացել ու կիսատկլոր մարմինս դեմ տալ օդին` շոշափելու համար օրվա ջերմաստիճանը, որպեսզի ճիշտ հագուստ ընտրեմ:

Ցուրտ էր, սառեցի: Մայիսի կեսերին դեռ ութ աստիճան է: Կարոտում եմ երևանյան տաք առավոտները:

Եվ աչքերս շուտ բացելն ինձ ուրախացնում է միայն նրա համար, որ կարող եմ «Տրամադրությունը» միացնել ու լսել իսկականից, ոչ թե երազում:

Անձրևի մեղմ երգով,
Քո հարազատ ձեռքով...

----------

Arpine (14.05.2012), Freeman (18.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (14.05.2012), Valentina (14.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեսսե կարդալս միշտ պահում էի բավականաչափ գերմաներեն իմանալուն, որ թարգմանության հույսին չմնամ: Բայց այնպես ստացվեց, որ մոտ երկու շաբաթ առաջ մի քանի «ազդանշան» ստացա Հեսսե կարդալու: Նախ, taregi-ը խորհուրդ տվեց: Հետո, Խրոնինգենի ընկերներիցս մեկը` Դեյվիդը, ստատուս էր գրել` մեջբերում էր արել «Տափաստանի գայլից»: Որ մեկնաբանեցի, սկսեց ինձ նախատել, որ Խրոնինգենից գնացել եմ, որ եթե այնտեղ լինեի, հիմա ես էլ կմիանայի քննարկմանը: Էդպես որոշեցի էնտեղի կարդացող ընկերներիցս հետ չմնալ ու «Տափաստանի գայլը» կարդալ: Դրան գումարած նույն օրերին mar_amirchanyan-ն էլ էր Հեսսեի մասին ինչ-որ բան գրել իր բլոգում: 

Էդպես գիրքը ճարեցի (անգլերեն թարգմանությամբ) ու անցա գործի:

Վաղուց էնպիսի գործ չէի կարդացել, որ էսքան հակասական զգացողություններ առաջացներ: Ամենասկիզբը շատ դուրս եկավ: Հետո սկսեցի ներվայնանալ երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայություններից, իսկ Հարիի` Հերմինեի հետ հանդիպման պահից սկսվեցին իսկական հակասությունները: Մի կողմից, շատ լավ պատկերացնում էի, թե որտեղից էր գալիս յուրաքանչյուր բառը, ինչ է հեղինակի մտքով անցել էդ պահին: Ավելին` մտածում էի` դա այն գիրքն է, որը գրելու համարձակություն ես չունեմ: Ու հենց դրա համար ահավոր դուրս չէր գալիս, բայց համ էլ ամեն բառի հետ համաձայն էի: Ինձ մոտ միայն Գյոթեն ու Մոցարտը կփոխարինվեին Հեմինգուեյով ու Ջենիս Ջոփլինով: Մյուս կողմից, 20-ականների գրականությունից շատ չէր տարբերվում, իսկ էդ ժամանակաշրջանն ինչ-որ անբացատրելի ձգող ուժ ունի: Մենակ արևելյան փիլիսոփայության մասերն էին մի քիչ ներվայնացնող:

Նախաբանում Հեսսեն գրել էր, որ հաճախ իր գիրքը սխալ են հասկանում, որ այն ոչ թե կործանման, այլ ապաքինման մասին է: Ես արդեն տրամադրվել էի, որ մի սխալ հասկացող էլ ես եմ լինելու, որովհետև հիսուն տարեկան չեմ ու տղամարդ չեմ, բայց այդ ապաքինումը պարզից էլ պարզ էր, ու նույնիսկ զարմացա, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք դա որպես  կործանում են ընկալել:

Մի հետաքրքիր երևույթ էլ նկատեցի: «Տափաստանի գայլը» կարդալիս անընդհատ այլ գրքեր էին միտս գալիս` սկսած «Փոքրիկ իշխանից», վերջացրած Ամելի Նոթոմբի «Մարդասպանի հիգիենայով»: Երևի կմտածեք` իրարից շատ տարբերվող գրքեր են, ո՞նց եմ նման եզրակացություն արել: Իմ կարծիքով, այդ բոլոր գրքերը մի առանցքային ընդհանրություն ունեն. բոլորն էլ ինքնավերլուծություններ են: 

Մեկ էլ ինչ-որ պահից սկսեցի մտածել, որ Հեսսեն միասեռական է կամ առնվազն միասեռական ֆանտազիաներ է ունեցել ու համարձակորեն արտահայտել է իր գրականության մեջ: Ուղղակի կային դրվագներ, որոնք առանձնապես բան չէին փոխում, բայց, միևնույն է, Հեսսեն չէր խուսափել դրանք ընդգրկելուց: Երբ ինտերնետում մի փոքր հետազոտություն անցկացրի, պարզվեց` սա միակ գիրքը չէ, որտեղ նման դրվագներ կան: Ինչևէ, Հեսսեի սեռական կողմնորոշումն ինձ բնավ չի հուզում: Ուղղակի ազգայնականներին եմ տեղեկացնում. մարդ ես, գուցե ուզենան Հեսսեի գրքերը վաճառող գրախանութներն էլ վառել, որ հայ աղջիկները նրա գրքերը չկարդան:

Այնուամենայնիվ, այսքանով սահմանափակվում եմ Հեսսեով: Գուցե նորից անդրադառնամ նրա գրականությանը, երբ նորմալ գերմաներեն իմանամ:

Հ.Գ. Գիրքն իմ սեփականն է: Ամռանը հետս Հայաստան եմ բերելու: Եթե որևէ մեկը ցանկություն ունի կարդալու, ձայն հանեք:

----------

Freeman (18.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ շաբաթ անդուր գլխացավ ունեի: Էն կարգի, որ դասերից հետո սատկում էի ու ոչինչ չէի կարողանում անել: Մի գիշեր էլ նույնիսկ գլխացավից չեմ կարողացել քնել: 

Էս շաբաթ, ինչ սկսել եմ ուտելուս հետևել, վիտամիններ խմել ու շշով ջրով ման գալ, համեմատաբար լավ եմ: 

Էսօր տուն գալիս մի երգ անցավ մտքովս: Բայց չկարողացա հիշել, թե որ ֆիլմում եմ լսել, որ կարողանամ գտնել: Ձեռի հետ մտքերս տարածվեցին, հիշեցի գլխացավս ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Ու զգացի, որ իմ խեղճ գլխում օրվա ընթացքում հազար տեսակի ինֆորմացիա ա պտտվում, դրա համար արդեն շուխուռ ա անում, որ կամ հանգիստ մնամ, կամ էլ կերակրեմ իրան: 

Ու որ սկսեցի թվարկել, իսկականից գժանոց էր. օրը երկու-երեք լեկցիա, մեկ-երկու գիտական հոդված կարդալու համար, մի երկու տնային գրելու համար: Էս մենակ դասերիս հետ կապված տխուր իրականությունը: Բա ներվահան անող Ֆեյսբուքահայաստանը ու ընդհանրապես էն, ինչ էսօր կատարվում ա Հայաստանում: Ու էդ ամենի մասին տոննաներով հոդվածներ կարդալը: Բա շաբաթը երկու-երեք անգամ Բեռլին ճանապարհվելս: Առաջ ամեն օր էի գնում, չէի դժգոհում: Բա կարդացածս գրքերը (մինչև հիմա «Տափաստանի գայլը» ուղեղս հոշոտում ա): Բա վորքշոփի գործերը, որ մի քանի անգամ պիտի կարդամ ու լուսանցքներում մեկնաբանություններ գրեմ: Բա իմ գրելը: Բա, բա, բա... ու սենց ուղեղս պայթում ա, իսկ ես իրան վիտամիններով խաբում եմ: 

Սաղ հեչ, էսօր դեմենցիայի մասին հոդված կարդացի, որ շատ կարդացածների ու բիլինգվալների մոտ դեմենցիայի սիմպտոմներն ավելի ուշ են ի հայտ գալիս: Կարա՞մ ինձ հույս տամ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (23.05.2012), Արէա (23.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.05.2012), Շինարար (23.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիկտորյան հարցրեց, թե ոնց ենք մեր պատմվածքները գրում: Շերոնն ու Աննան ասացին, որ իրենք սկզբում նշումներ են անում, հետո սկսում աշխատել վրան: Ես էլ բացատրեցի, որ երբ գաղափարը ծնվում է, նստում եմ ու արագ-արագ գրի առնում, մինչև վերջին բառը: Հետո մոռանում եմ այդ գործի մասին: Ամիսներ անց բացում եմ ու սկսում մշակել: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ պատմվածքը կիսատ եմ թողնում, հետո երբեք չեմ վերջացնում: Վիկտորյան կիսվեց իր փորձով: Թղթի վրա վանդակներ նկարեց: «Սրանք պատմվածքի տարբեր մասերն են,- ասաց,- սկսում եմ լցնել վանդակները: Երբ դատարկ վանդակներ են մնում, հասկանում եմ, թե որ մասն է դեռ բաց մնացել, սկսում եմ մտածել այն լցնելու մասին»:

Այսօր տուն եկա ուղեղումս վառված մի մտքով: Որոշեցի Վիկտորյայի խորհրդին հետևել: Լցվեց միայն առաջին վանդակը: Գրեցի տեքստը: Չիմացա` ինչպես շարունակել: Ֆայլը փակեցի` թողնելով հետոյի, բայց նաև հասկանալով, որ հետոն երբեք չի գալու:

Եթե պատմվածքի վերջը չգիտեմ, ինչքան էլ սկիզբ գրեմ, այն չի շարունակվելու: Իսկ եթե վերջն արդեն կա, սկիզբը վայրկյանների հարց է:

----------

Freeman (25.05.2012), Kita (25.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.05.2012), Շինարար (25.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պիտի արտահայտվեմ, չեմ դիմանա:

Ինչ հիմար ասես եվրոպական «անբարոյականության» ու «փչացածության» դեմ չի խոսում: Այ հենց էդ բոլոր հիմարներին եմ ասում: Գիտե՞ք ինչ կա: Երևի նորմալ ա, որ Հայաստանում ամուսինը կնգան, կնիկը ամուսնուն, ընկերը ընկերուհուն, ընկերուհին ընկերոջը դավաճանում են: Եվրոպայում, լսու՞մ եք, ձեր այդքան ատելի Եվրոպայում նման բանը համարվում է ամենամեծ անբարոյականություններից, ու եթե մեկը հայտնաբերում է, որ դավաճանվում է, կարող է անգամ տնից դուրս շպրտել իր զուգընկերոջը: Էստեղ մինչև մի հարաբերությունը չի ավարտվում, մյուսը չի սկսվում: Իրարից թաքցնել չկա:

----------

erexa (31.05.2012), Freeman (01.06.2012), Kita (31.05.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (31.05.2012), Արէա (31.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրվա երկու հատված կա, որ շատ եմ սիրում: 

Մեկն առավոտն է: Սիրում եմ, երբ բաց պատուհանից արևը ներս է ընկնում ու չի թողնում` քնեմ, իսկ ես վերմակս մի կողմ եմ շպրտում, անկողնուս համեմատաբար սառը հատվածում հարմարվում ու վայելում առավոտյան քնի վերջին րոպեները: Ու եթե փողոցի մեքենենարի աղմուկն էլ չլինի, պատշգամբումս հավաքվող շուխուռչի ծլվլանները լրիվ հերիք են արթնանալու համար: Էս ամենի մեջ էնքան հայկական բան կա: Թվում է` Երևանի սենյակումս եմ պառկած:

Հետո պիտի վեր կենամ, ձգվեմ: Կոմպս միացնում եմ թե չէ, մամաս բարի լույս է ասում, ու միասին սուրճ ենք խմում: Երևանում էլ էի սիրում առավոտները պիժամայով նստել նախասենյակում, մամայիս հետ սուրճ խմել ու շշուկով զրույց անել, որ տան տղամարդիկ չարթնանան:

Ու էս առավոտներն էնքան հավես են, որ չեմ ուզում ավարտվեն, բայց գալիս է կանգառ իջնելու պահը, երբ պիտի մի խումբ կուրսեցիներիս հետ ավտոբուս նստեմ ու համալսարան գնամ:

Մեկ էլ գիշերներն եմ սիրում, երբ Հայաստանում բոլորը քնած են լինում: Ֆեյսբուքը լռում է, ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ զրուցում: Երաժշտության ձայնը ցածրացնում եմ, որ հարևաններին չխանգարի: Գիշերները երաժշտությունն ավելի բարձր է հնչում, քան ցերեկները: Ու ոչ մի բանի վրա կենտրոնանալ չեմ ուզում: Ուղեղս կամաց-կամաց անջատվում է: Հետո հիշում եմ անկողինս, որը ճանապարհ է դեպի հաջորդ առավոտ:

----------

einnA (06.06.2012), Kita (01.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (01.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս շատ են ասում, որ իմ գրածները պարզ են, երբեմն նույնիսկ չափից դուրս պարզ: Ոմանք դա քննադատում են, համարում թերություն: 

Ու ես որոշեցի, որ մի օր շատ բարդ բան կգրեմ, որը ես էլ չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի մասին է: Ու մարդիկ կկարդան ու կգովեն, կասեն, որ դա իմ ամենալավ գործն է: Երբեք չեն հասկանա, որ թագավորը մերկ է:

----------

einnA (06.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.06.2012), Շինարար (03.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու վերջացրեցի անցյալ կիրակի սկսածս պատմվածքը: Մի տեսակ երջանիկ եմ ինձ զգում: Վաղը կմշակեմ ու կորոշեմ` հետն ինչ անել: Ապրի Վիկտորյան. վանդակները փրկեցին: Թե չէ հերթական կիսատ գործն էր լինելու:

----------

Rhayader (03.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.06.2012), Շինարար (03.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ցուրտ ա էսօր: Ցերեկը դրսում ութ աստիճան էր: Հիմա պատկերացնում եմ ինչ կլինի: Նեմեցները նորմալ ամառ էլ չունեն: Իրենց ամառը մայիսին էր, մի քանի օր շոգ արեց, պրծավ:

Ի՞նչ էի մտածում: Հեչ, ադյալով փաթաթված, նստած եմ: Հենց էն ադյալով, որ մամաս ջղայնացավ, որ առել եմ, որովհետև սինթետիկ ա: Բա ես քեզ տե՞նց եմ պահել,- ասում էր: Էլ չգիտի, որ մենակ ադյալի նախշերին նայելիս սիրտս հովանում ա, որ սենց եղանակներին իսկական փրկություն ա:

Ու սենց սառած շատ բաներ եմ մտածում: Մի տեսակ ուժասպառ վիճակ: Էլի զզվելի զգացողություն առաջացավ: Ու էլի խոսել չեմ ուզում: Չէ, ուզում եմ, բայց չի խոսվում: Էնտեղ ինչ-որ բան սխալ է: Ու հետ եմ նայում, չեմ գտնում սխալը:

Գժված եմ: Գիտեմ ինչից: Ու չեմ խոսում: 

Էս գիշեր էլի վատ երազներ կտեսնեմ: Էլի գլխացավով կարթնանամ, ու նյարդաբանը կփորձի լուրջ պատճառներ փնտրել:

----------

einnA (06.06.2012), Freeman (04.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նուշություն (04.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս օրագիրս որ առավոտյան բացում եմ, նայում նախորդ գրածս, սիրտս վատանում է: Մտածում եմ` էս ի՞նչ եմ գրել ու ինչու՞ եմ գրել:

Գիշերներն ուղեղս մի տեսակ հիվանդ է ու ինչ հիմարություն ասես չի ծնում: Շարժումներս էլ անկառավարելի են: Ինչ կա-չկա իմ անադեկվատ գլխում, գրում եմ, գնում քնելու: Ու ոչ մի քննադատություն, ոչ մի խղճի խայթի զգացում, թե` էս ինչ ես անում:

Ու գիտեմ, որ ոմանք դրանից ուրախանում են:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքը նման է դատարկ շշի. նրա ներկայությունը քեզ ներվայնացնում է, երբ այն դատարկ է:

----------

einnA (07.06.2012), Freeman (07.06.2012), Katka (24.06.2012), Lusinamara (07.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպորտ դահլիճից ուժեղ քրտնահոտ էր գալիս, որովհետև մեզնից առաջ էլ էնտեղ պարապմունք էր եղել: Պատուհանները բացեցինք, որ օդափոխվի: Գիտեի, որ րոպեներ անց մոռանալու ենք հոտի մասին: Ու մինչ խումբը կհավաքվեր, որ սկսենք, կանգնեցի բաց պատուհանի մոտ ու դուրս նայեցի: Երևում էր գեղեցիկ Նոր պալատը, որը ծառայում էր որպես համալսարանական կամպուսի մի հատված: Նայեցի-նայեցի ու մտքերով ընկա: Հենց այդ պահին էր, որ շատ հստակ հասկացա, թե ինչն է ինձ սարսափելի պակասում էստեղ: Հասկացա ու զարմացա, որովհետև փնտրածս անսովոր էր, անհասկանալի ու նաև գժական: Բայց կարևորը` իրականանալի:

----------

Arpine (14.06.2012), einnA (12.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ հիշել, թե երբ ցնդեցի:

Անցյալ ուրբաթ օրվանից հետո ամեն անգամ երբ պատուհանից դուրս եմ նայում ու տեսնում ֆրանսիական եկեղեցու աշտարակը, սիրտս վատանում է: Անցյալ ուրբաթ օրվանից հետո այն պարզապես եկեղեցու աշտարակ չէր, այլ վայր, որտեղ Փեդի Քելլին համերգ էր տվել: Անցյալ ուրբաթ համերգին սարսափելի ձանձրացա:

Ես էմոցիոնալ մարդ եմ, ու դա նորություն չէ: Վերջին օրերին չափից դուրս էմոցիոնալ եմ: Համերգները սովորաբար մինչև հոգուս խորքը վայելում եմ: Անցյալ ուրբաթ չկարողացա: Դեբիլացած դեմքով նայում էի իրեն մեջտեղից ճղող Փեդիին ու մտածում. «Չէ, էլ էն երկար մազերով աշխույժ թինեյջերը չի»:

Անցյալ ուրբաթից հետո էմոցիաներս ինձ կրծում են: Ու կարոտում եմ: Մարդկանց, որոնց չեմ կարոտել: Մարդկանց, որոնց նույնիսկ Հայաստանում եղած ժամանակ մի քանի տարին մեկ հազիվ էի տեսնում: Ներվայնանում եմ: Մարդկանցից, որոնց Երևանում ամեն օր տեսնում էի ու անգամ Երևանում եղած ժամանակ կարոտում: Եվ լավ է, որ հիմա հեռու եմ:

Ու դզվել եմ ուզում: Թերթում եմ Բեռլինի ամառային իրադարձությունների ամսագիրը, որ մի հետաքրքիր բան գտնեմ, գնամ: Եվ ոչինչ, ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում:

Հ.Գ. Ռազմիկ Ամյանի վրա խփնված մտերիմ ընկերուհիս սկսել է Ալանիս Մորիսեթ լսել: Աստված իմ, աշխարհը շուռ է եկել:

----------

Apsara (22.06.2012), einnA (17.06.2012), Lusinamara (16.06.2012), otar (16.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արէա (16.06.2012), Շինարար (15.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ամիս առաջ, երբ Պրահա-Երևան-Պրահա ինքնաթիռի տոմս գնեցի, ահագին ոգևորված էի: Հիմա մի տեսակ դուխս գցել եմ: Զգում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի տեսնել չեմ ուզում: Որ մտածում եմ հայկական անկազմակերպ քաոսի մասին, սիրտս վատանում է: Ուզում եմ իմանալ` հուլիսին ինչ իրադարձություններ կան Երևանում: Հիմարություն: Երևանում իրադարձությունների մասին հայտարարությունները լավագույն դեպքում մի շաբաթ առաջ են հայտնվում: Ուզում եմ ընկերներիս խնդրել, որ հիմիկվանից պայմանավորվենք, թե ում երբ եմ տեսնելու, որ իմանամ` ինչքան ազատ ժամանակ եմ ունենալու: Ռիսկս չի հերիքում, որովհետև նախ գիտեմ, որ կնեղանան, երկրորդ հաստատ էլի կուշանան կամ կհետաձգեն, ինչի արդյունքում անկապ կներվայնանամ:

Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, լիքը մարդկանց չեմ էլ ուզում տեսնել: Պարտավորության նման մի բան է, որ պիտի հատ-հատ բոլոր ընկերներիդ բարև ասես ու դիմացը պտիչկա դնես: Ո՞ր ինչ: Փոխարենը կան մարդիկ, որոնց էսպես թե էնպես հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում ու էս անգամ մի տեսակ հենց նրանց էլ ուզում եմ հանդիպել: Ուղղակի մտերիմ ընկերներիս կնեղանան, որ իրենց էգոիզմին պատասխանում եմ իմ էգոիզմով:

Հ.Գ. ու չասեմ, թե ինչքան եմ ներվայնանում պրտված աղջկերքին տեսնելիս: Սա դեռ ՖԲ-ն... բա որ ամբողջ քաղաքում լինեն: Ուֆ, ինչու՞ էս անտեր տոմսն առա:

----------

Apsara (22.06.2012), einnA (18.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ե՞րբ եմ զարթուցչի առաջին ղժժոցից արթնացել: Էս անգամ անհամբեր էի: Հետո ի՞նչ, որ երկինքն ամպամած էր, ու կարծես եղանակը լավը չէր լինելու: Տրամադրությունս մի այլ կարգի բարձր էր:

Եղանակի տեսությունն ուժեղ անձրև ու քամի է խոստանում: Էսօր էլ հեծանիվով դասի չգնացի, բայց հո կարող եմ վերջապես նոր հեծանիվս փորձարկել: Կեցցե անհամբերությունը, որ չսպասեցի` դասերս ավարտվեն, այլ կես ժամ շուտ արթնացա ու գնացի փոստ, որ փաթեթս ստանամ: Կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ սաղավարտ հագա ու կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ մեծ ու արագ հեծանիվ նստեցի ու գնացի փոստ:

Տուն եկա, որ սաղավարտս տանը թողնեմ, ավտոբուսով դասի գնամ: Տուն եկա, որ բոլորի հայացքներից թաքուն փաթեթս բացեմ, որովհետև գիտեի` մեջն ինչ էր: Լիլիթ Բլեյանի դիսկը: Վերջապես: Իմ խելառ ընկերուհիներն են ուղարկել: Չսպասեցին` Հայաստան հասնեմ:

Իսկ դասի ժամանակ մինչ դասախոսը ձանձրալի բաներ էր բացատրում, արագ-արագ դիսկը գրում էի փլեյերիս մեջ: Դասախոսը տեսավ, որ ուրիշ բանով եմ զբաղված: Իսկ ես չթաքցրի:

Դասից շուտ դուրս եկա, որովհետև ուզում էի երգերը լսել: Ու քայլում էի կամպուսում` մի մասնաշենքից մյուսը: Թեթև անձրև էր գալիս: Մտածում էի լիքը կարևոր ու անկարևոր բաների մասին: Ու Լիլիթի երգերը մի այլ կարգի հաճելի էին այդ միջավայրում: Էն աստիճանի, որ աչքերս թեթևակի լցվեցին: 

Հետո, շատ հետո պիտի գնայի խանութ: Ու պիտի մոռանայի հետս հովանոց վերցնել: Հետ գալիս պիտի ուժեղ անձրևի տակ ընկնեի ու թրջվեի: Ու պիտի նայեի շենքի ապակե դռան մեջ թրջված արտացոլանքիս ու ծիծաղեի: Մի տեսակ երջանկություն:

----------

Apsara (22.06.2012), einnA (25.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արէա (21.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարիներ առաջ, երբ դեռ ինտերնետն այնքան դանդաղ էր, որ երաժշտությունը դիսկերի տեսքով խանութներից էի գնում, մի շատ հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն էի նկատել. ցանկացած նոր դիսկ երեք օր անընդմեջ լսում էի ու մի կողմ շպրտում: Օրեր անց նորից անդրադառնում էի այդ դիսկին կամ էդպես էլ մոռացված թողնում: Քիչ ավելի ուշ երեք օր լսելու արդյունքում ընտրում էի ինձ դուր եկածներն ու կոմպի մեջ գրում:

Անցան էդ հին ու լավ ժամանակները, մոռացա, թե ինչ է նշանակում դիսկ առնել: Սկսեցի երգերն ամբողջական ալբոմներով կամ առանձին-առանձին ինտերնետից քաշել: Ու սովորաբար կոմպիս մեջ հայտնված նոր երգերը մի երկու-երեք անգամ լսելուց հետո հայտնվում էին ընդհանուր փլեյլիսթում. վինամպը կորոշեր դրանք նվագել, լավ: Չէ, իր գործն է: Հազվադեպ էր պատահում, որ մի երգը մի ամբողջ օր լսեմ, այն էլ` դրանից այն կողմ չէի անցնում: Ու երբեմն-երբեմն հիշում էի ինչ-որ երգ, գտնում փլեյլիսթիս մեջ, հատուկ պատվիրում, որ վինամպս հենց դա երգի: 

Ինչու՞ էսքանը պատմեցի: Բազմաթիվ փոփոխությունների հետ երաժշտական փոփոխությունն է հայտնվել: Նախ, նորից սկսել եմ դիսկեր առնել, չնայած կոմպս դիսկի տեղ չունի: Երկրորդ, ինձ դուր եկած երաժշտությունը շատ երկար ու շատ ուժեղ է դուրս գալիս: 

Երբ Թորի Էյմոսի Midnight Hunters-ը թողարկվեց ու երբ երկու ամիս շարունակ ուրիշ բան լսել չէի կարողանում, մտածեցի, որ Թորին գլուխգործոց է ստեղծել, որ դա իմ կյանքի ամենասիրելի ալբոմն է, դրա համար ուղիղ երկու ամիս դրան գամված էի, իսկ դրանից հետո էլ հաճախ էր պատահում, որ առանձին միացնեի ալբոմը:

Բայց հետո եկավ «Բաբուշկան»` «Ամեն ինչ լուսավորված է» ֆիլմի սաունդթրեքը: Հաշվի առնելով, որ դա միայն մի գործ է, երեք օր ռիփիթի վրա դրած պահելն իսկապես ահագին շատ է (լասթ էֆ-էմս վկա):

Հաջորդը Պատրիսիա Քելլիի ալբոմն էր: Ուղիղ քսան օր MP3-փլեյերս միայն նրա երգերն էր կրում:

Պատրիսիային փոխարինեց եղբայրը` Ջիմմին: Եվս քսան օր փլեյերս միայն Ջիմմիին գիտեր: Ու էդպես կշարունակվեր, բայց հիմա արդեն հերթը Լիլիթ Բլեյանինն էր: 

Կարծես ինչ-որ բան գուշակում էի, որ երգերը youtube-ից չէի քաշում, այլ երբ ուզում, մտնում, լսում էի, որովհետև ինչ դիսկը հասել է, այսինքն` ինչ նրա երգերը հայտնվել են կոմպիս ու փլեյերիս մեջ, ուրիշ բան չեմ կարողանում լսել: 

Չեմ հասկանում` արդյոք իմ կյանքում սկսել է այնպիսի երաժշտություն հայտնվել, որը նախկինում չի եղել, թե՞ ինչ-որ բան փոխվել է մեջս, և ուղղակի ավելի երկար ու ուժեղ եմ տարվում ինձ դուր եկածով:

----------

Lusinamara (22.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու բան կա, որ վերջերս սկսել ա ներվայնացնել: Մեկը էն, որ չգիտես ինչու հայ ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչներ ֆբ-ում ներկայանում են իրենց ազգանվան յանը (երբեմն նաև այլ մասեր) դուրս շպրտելով: Մեկն էլ էն, որ շատերը սկսել են ինչ-որ անկապ, «խորիմաստ» տեքստային նկարներ աջ ու ձախ տեղադրել: Ձանձրալի ա...

----------

Apsara (05.07.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիրակնօրյա պարապությու՞նս էր պատճառը, որ նստեցի ու մարդկանց ցուցակ կազմեցի, որտեղ ընդգրկեցի բոլոր այն մարդկանց, որոնք շատ կոնկրետ կերպով (իսկ թե ինչպես, դա թող իմ անձնական գաղտնիքը մնա): Նրանք ուղիղ 39 հոգի են և ունեն երկու կարևոր ընդհանրություն: Բայց շատ այլ հարցերում տարբեր են: Նրանց մի մասին շատ քիչ եմ ճանաչում, մի մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչում ու հազիվ մի երկու անգամ տեսած լինեմ: Երկուսին երբևէ չեմ տեսել: Մի քանիսի հետ վաղուց կապ չեմ պահպանում: Առաջին վեցը չգիտեմ էլ նույնիսկ որտեղ են, որովհետև մեր ուղիները խաչվել են իմ կյանքի առաջին տասնամյակում: Մնացածների հետ տարբեր տեսակի հեռու-մոտ հարաբերություններ ունեմ: Եվ միայն ու միայն երեքի հետ եմ շատ մտերիմ եղել ու հայտնաբերել, որ նրանք բնավ ինձ վրա չեն ազդում այնպես, ինչպես կարծում էի, որ պիտի ազդեն: Ու ատել եմ նրանց, մինչ նրանք շարունակում էին համոզված լինել, որ իրենցով հիացած եմ:

----------

Apsara (05.07.2012), einnA (04.07.2012), otar (25.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղը գնում եմ Դրեզդեն: Ի տարբերություն մնացած զանազան-զարմանազան քաղաքների, որ գնացել եմ էս ընթացքում, Դրեզդենում եղել եմ նախկինում: Վեց տարի առաջ էնտեղ մի ամսով ամառային պրակտիկա եմ անցել, իսկ հեռանալուց հույս ունեի, որ էլ երբեք չեմ վերադառնալու: Ու Դրեզդեն գնում եմ հենց նրա համար, որ էնտեղ եղել եմ նախկինում:

Բլոգս բացում եմ, որ տեսնեմ` Դրեզդենը ոնցն էր: Չորս Դրեզդենի մասին ոչինչ չասող ու իմ զգացածի մասին ամեն ինչ ասող գրառումներ են: Ու վաղը նորից էնտեղ կլինեմ: Սիրտս կտոր-կտոր է լինում: Գիտեմ, որ ծանր եմ տանելու: Էսօր արևային ակնոցներ առա, որ եթե լացեմ, ընկերներս չտեսնեն: 

Գնում եմ հաղթահարելու էն ցավը, որ քաղաքի հետ անմիջականորեն կապ չուներ: Գնում եմ գտնելու պատանեկությանս փշրանքները, որ թողեցի էնտեղ ու վերադարձա Երևան: Գնում եմ համոզվելու, այլևս երբեք այնտեղ եղած զգացողություններն ինձ չեն այցելելու:

----------

cold skin (12.07.2012), Freeman (29.06.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.06.2012), Արէա (29.06.2012), Գալաթեա (29.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, ես պոեզիայից հեռու մարդ եմ, ու եթե արձակիս դավաճանում եմ, անցնում պոեզիայի, ուրեմն վիճակս շատ լուրջ է:

Հենց նոր մի հատ էդպիսի էշություն գրեցի ու պինդ-պինդ կոմպիս մեջ սեյվ արեցի, որ երբ էդ մարդու հետ ծանոթանամ ու մտերմանամ, հպարտ-հպարտ ցույց տամ, ասեմ` տես, էս մինչև քեզ հետ ծանոթանալն եմ գրել  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.07.2012), Շինարար (02.07.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արի քայլենք միասին: Դու նույն ճամփով ես գնում: Արի երգենք միասին: Դու նույն երգերն ես սիրում: Արի խոսենք միասին: Դու նույն լեզվով ես խոսում: Արի կոտրենք բոլոր մարդկային խոչընդոտները, պայմանականությունները, վախերը, անվստահությունը ու արի միասին հասնենք լեռան գագաթին: Արի իրար ձեռք բռնենք: Արի նույն կետին նայենք: Ու թույլ տուր... թույլ տուր հենվել, որ չընկնեմ:

----------

Agni (27.07.2012), Quyr Qery (29.07.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (26.07.2012), Ամպ (26.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ամիս առաջ, երբ Պրահա-Երևան-Պրահա ինքնաթիռի տոմս գնեցի, ահագին ոգևորված էի: Հիմա մի տեսակ դուխս գցել եմ: Զգում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի տեսնել չեմ ուզում: Որ մտածում եմ հայկական անկազմակերպ քաոսի մասին, սիրտս վատանում է: Ուզում եմ իմանալ` հուլիսին ինչ իրադարձություններ կան Երևանում: Հիմարություն: Երևանում իրադարձությունների մասին հայտարարությունները լավագույն դեպքում մի շաբաթ առաջ են հայտնվում: Ուզում եմ ընկերներիս խնդրել, որ հիմիկվանից պայմանավորվենք, թե ում երբ եմ տեսնելու, որ իմանամ` ինչքան ազատ ժամանակ եմ ունենալու: Ռիսկս չի հերիքում, որովհետև նախ գիտեմ, որ կնեղանան, երկրորդ հաստատ էլի կուշանան կամ կհետաձգեն, ինչի արդյունքում անկապ կներվայնանամ:
> 
> Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, լիքը մարդկանց չեմ էլ ուզում տեսնել: Պարտավորության նման մի բան է, որ պիտի հատ-հատ բոլոր ընկերներիդ բարև ասես ու դիմացը պտիչկա դնես: Ո՞ր ինչ: Փոխարենը կան մարդիկ, որոնց էսպես թե էնպես հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում ու էս անգամ մի տեսակ հենց նրանց էլ ուզում եմ հանդիպել: Ուղղակի մտերիմ ընկերներիս կնեղանան, որ իրենց էգոիզմին պատասխանում եմ իմ էգոիզմով:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ու չասեմ, թե ինչքան եմ ներվայնանում պրտված աղջկերքին տեսնելիս: Սա դեռ ՖԲ-ն... բա որ ամբողջ քաղաքում լինեն: Ուֆ, ինչու՞ էս անտեր տոմսն առա:


Էն ժամանակ չէի պատկերացնում, որ ամեն ինչ էնքան լավ է լինելու, որ չեմ էլ ուզելու գնալ:

Հայաստանում հրաշալի մարդիկ կան, ինչպիսիք ոչ մի ուրիշ երկրում չեմ հանդիպել:

----------

Arpine (27.07.2012), Katka (27.07.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.07.2012), Լուսաբեր (27.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ լավ ա հասկանալը, թե կյանքիցդ ինչ ես ուզում: Դեռ մի ամիս առաջ տագնապում էի ու դժվարությամբ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ եմ անելու ավարտելուց հետո: Հիմա մի տեսակ ամեն ինչ էնքան հստակ ա գծագրվել: Ու հանգիստ եմ, որովհետև չստացվելու դեպքում պլան Բ-ն կա ու կա: Շնորհակալ եմ Հայաստանում հանդիպածս մարդկանց:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.07.2012), Freeman (29.07.2012), melancholia (26.10.2012), Quyr Qery (29.07.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս շատ եմ մտածում քաղաքավարության մասին: Թինեյջեր ժամանակներս դա իմ ըմբոստության հիմնական թեման էր, ու քաղաքավարությունը համարում էի մարդկության հորինած կեղծ արժեք: Անգամ մի ապուշ պատմվածք ունեմ (իմ գրած առաջին պատմվածքը) էդ թեմայով, որտեղ շոր հագնելն էլ էր քաղաքավարության մի մաս կազմում:

Որ մի քիչ մեծացա, հասկացա, որ քաղաքավարությունն անխուսափելի է ու հաճելի է. սկսեցի նախընտրել վաճառողուհիների ժպիտները մուննաթոտ դեմքերից, բարև-ոնց ես-ները խոսակցության ուղղակի նյութից սկսելուց, սկսեցի շատ չձանձրանալ նոր մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս, որովհետև քաղաքավարության տոպրակից հարցեր ունեի, որոնց շուրջ կարելի էր խոսել:

Վերջերս նորից մտածում եմ էս թեմայի մասին: Ու հասկացա, որ քաղաքավարությունը լավ է անծանոթների հետ: Քաղաքավարությունը նաև ապահովագրում է քեզ. խուսափում ես վատ հարաբերություններից, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ զոհում ես նաև լավը: Ու եթե մեկի հետ ուզում ես ավելի մտերիմ լինել, քաղաքավարությունը կխանգարի, երկար ժամանակ թույլ չի տա, որ իրական մտերմություն լինի: Հետևաբար, պետք է ճիշտ ժամանակին մի կողմ շպրտել քաղաքավարությունը, ռիսկի գնալ՝ պատրաստ լինելով, որ վարքդ դիմացինի համար կամ վիրավորական է լինելու, կամ ձեզ ավելի է մոտեցնելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.07.2012), Freeman (30.07.2012), Katka (30.07.2012), Quyr Qery (29.07.2012), Ripsim (29.07.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2012), Ուլուանա (03.08.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան արեք, պիտի հասցնեմ ակումբի հաջորդ հանդիպմանը երեխա ունենալ, թե չէ սենց չի լինի  :Jpit:  սենց որ շարունակվի, գրվելու ա՝ մուտքը միայն բալիկներով  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (03.08.2012), Freeman (30.07.2012), Quyr Qery (03.08.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աշխարհի վերջը 2012-ին չէ, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ ուրիշ կոնկրետ նշանակված օր: Աշխարհի վերջը գալիս է այն պահին, երբ բոլոր երազանքներդ իրականություն են դառնում, իսկ դու չափից դուրս մեծ ու իրատես ես դառնում նոր երազանքներ հորինելու համար: Էդտեղ ամեն ինչ կանգ է առնում, դառնում անիմաստ: Ու չես հասկանում` հաջորդ առավոտ ինչու պիտի արթնանաս, ինչիդ է պետք կյանքն ընդհանրապես: 

Մարդիկ շարունակում են հանգիստ ապրել կողքիդ, իսկ քեզ համար աշխարհի վերջն է:

----------

aragats (03.08.2012), cold skin (11.08.2012), einnA (21.08.2012), Freeman (06.08.2012), keyboard (03.08.2012), Ruby Rue (03.08.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.08.2012), Yevuk (13.09.2012), Դատարկություն (03.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պետք է լուծում գտնել: Էսպես շարունակվել չի կարող: Երեկ գժվեցի նրանից, երբ հայտնաբերեցի, թե որքան կատարյալ է ինձ համար: Ոչ թե ընդհանրապես, այլ հենց միայն ու միայն ինձ համար:

----------

einnA (21.08.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միայնության հասցրած ցավը հանգեցնում ա մարդկանցից փախչելու ցանկության:

----------

cold skin (18.08.2012), einnA (21.08.2012), melancholia (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (13.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիճը մեծ չէ, ու դիմացի ափը, որտեղ Մարմարե պալատն է, ու որտեղից ջուրը մտնել չի կարելի, հեռու չէ: Հետն էլ մի տեսակ ձգում է:

Մենք երեքով ջուրն ենք մտնում ու առաջ լողում: Սոֆին շրջվում, հետ է լողում: Հետո Վանեսան: Ու ես էլ քաղաքավարությունից, թե մենակ չմնալու ցանկությունից հետևում եմ նրանց դեպի ափ:

Իսկ ջուրը կանչում է:

- Ո՞վ է գալիս նորից լողանք:
Ոչ ոք ձայն չի հանում:

- Լավ, ես կգամ,- ասում է Լյուդմիլան ու հագուստը հանում՝ մնալով լողազգեստով:

Մտնում ենք ջուրը երկուսով: Ավելի սառն է թվում, քան նախորդ անգամ:
- Մեկ, երկու, երեք:
Լյուդմիլան սկսում է լողալ: Հետևում եմ նրան: Առաջին վայրկյանին սառն է, հետո սովորում ենք: Գնում ենք առաջ:
- Բյուրի, ես հետ եմ դառնում:
- Լավ,- ասում եմ,- իսկ ես կշարունակեմ:

Ու գնում եմ մեն-մենակ՝ հայացքս դիմացի ափին, որտեղ ոչ ոք չկա: Արևը ձախից դեմքիս է խփում, կուրացնում: Մազերս քանդվել են ու ինձ հետ լողում են: Փակում եմ աչքերս: Լճի մեջտեղում՝ բոլորից հեռու, մտքերս գնում-գալիս են: Խառը մտքերս, դժվար մտքերս, անլուծելի մտքերս: Կհասնե՞մ արդյոք դիմացի ափ: Կհերիքե՞ն արդյոք ուժերս: Գուցե վտանգավոր է. էնտեղ ճահիճ է կամ շատ խորն է: Գուցե ուժասպառ լինեմ ու չկարողանամ հետ լողալ: Կանգնած եմ, իսկ ոտքերիս տակ հատակ չկա:

Պիտի գնամ, պիտի հասնեմ դիմացի ափին, թեկուզ մեն-մենակ: Պիտի ցույց տամ, որ կամքի ուժ ունեմ, որ նպատակներ ունեմ, որոնց հասնելու եմ:

Ու լողում եմ առաջ: Դիմացի ափը ցանկապատված է, հետևում՝ բույսեր: Դանդաղ, բայց շարժվում եմ: Ափը կամաց-կամաց մոտենում է: Պիտի դիպչեմ ցանկապատին: Քիչ անց ոտքերս ամուր հատակին են: Նայում եմ ներքև: Ջուրը թափանցիկ է: Ջրիմուռները խառնվել են ոտքերիս: Ջուրը թափանցիկ է, որովհետև մարդիկ այստեղ հաճախ չեն լինում: Եվս երկու քայլ, ու ձեռքս արդեն ցանկապատին է: Հենց էնտեղ բարձրաձայն խոստանում եմ նույն կերպ պայքարել երազանքներիս համար: Ու դանդաղ հետ եմ լողում:

Ընկերներս թաց են:
- Մինչ դու կգայիր, մենք հասցրինք մի անգամ էլ ջուրը մտնել, դուրս գալ:
- Ես մինչև դիմացի ափ լողացի:
- Զուգարա՞ն,- ծաղրեցին:
- Չէ,- փորձեցի հարմար պատասխան գտնել,- էնտեղ ջուրը թափանցիկ էր:

----------

cold skin (27.08.2012), einnA (30.08.2012), erexa (23.08.2012), Freeman (23.08.2012), melancholia (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (17.09.2012), Արէա (23.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012), Ուլուանա (24.08.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղուց էստեղ գրառում չեմ արել: Մտածեցի՝ մի քիչ էսօր գրեմ: Ու դա մտքերս իրար գլխի չհավաքելու արդյունքում: Կյանքում էսպիսի բան չէր եղել, որ երբ ուզենամ մի բանի մասին գրել ու չկարողանամ: Ինչ-որ անկապ լղոզված բան է ստացվում, մինչդեռ ինձ համար կարևոր թեմա է: Կարդացի երեկվա գրածս, խմբագրեցի, բայց հենց փորձեցի շարունակել, մտքերս կանգ առան: Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես անցյալ գիշեր: 

Բաներ կան, որոնց մասին խոսել չեմ կարողանում, մինչդեռ հենց խոսելն ինձ հանգստություն կբերեր:

----------

Freeman (14.09.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (14.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էս ի՜նչ օր էր: Որ հատ-հատ վերհիշում եմ, թե ինչեր են կատարվել, ուղեղս չի ընկալում, որ էդ ամենն ընդամենը մի օրում էր: Համ լավն էր, համ տարօրինակ, համ հաճելի, համ խորհրդավոր: Ուղեղս ցավում ա ինֆորմացիայի շատությունից: 

Ու ամենազարմանալին էն ա, որ էսօր արդյունավետ եմ էղել, չափից դուրս արդյունավետ, որովհետև կատարել եմ մեկ բլոգային գրառում, գրել եմ երեք նամակ, գծել եմ մի պատմվածքի սխեմա ու ավարտել նախաբանը: Ու էդ ամենի հետ հասցրել լիքը բաներ նկատել:

Ու մի տեսակ շատ եմ սիրում կյանքը, սիրում եմ էս բոլոր խուճուճ պատմությունները:

----------

einnA (19.09.2012), Freeman (14.09.2012), Moonwalker (16.09.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (14.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրում եմ մարդկանց, չնայած հաճախ մենակ մնալու ցանկություն եմ ունենում: Սիրում եմ, երբ մարդիկ հարգում են էդ ցանկությունս: Բայց... բայց... էն, ինչ կատարվեց ինձ հետ վերջին մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում ու դեռ կկատարվի ևս երկու շաբաթ, դրան էլ գումարած չորս ամիս... Ախր չէ էլի:

Ես նրան չէի հրավիրել ինձ մոտ ապրելու, բայց երբ խնդրեց, մեծահոգաբար չմերժեցի: Բայց երբ ջեռուցիչը ամենաբարձր հինգ միավորի վրա դրեց, երբ ասացի, որ նույնիսկ ձմռանն այդքան բարձր չեմ միացրել, երբ պնդեցի, որ շոգ կլինի, իսկ կոմպս էլ կհալվի, որովհետև տեղադրված է ջեռուցչին մոտ, ինձ ուղղակի առաջարկեց կոմպս վերցնել և ուրիշ տեղ գնալ: Իմ սեփական տան մեջ:

Բայց ուզում եմ էս փորձության դրական կողմը տեսնել: Ճիշտ է՝ մենակ մնալ ուղղակի չի ստացվում, ու հիմնականում ինձ ընկերակցում է մեկը, որին ես նույնիսկ իմ ամենավատ երազում չեմ ընտրել, բայց ամբողջ օրը նրա հետ լինելով հասկանում եմ, որ նրանից լավն եմ, ու մի տեսակ ինքնասիրությունս շոյվում է: Որովհետև ես չեմ կարող ժամերով մի կետի նայել ու ոչինչ չանել: Չէ՞ որ ես բազմաթիվ հետաքրքրություններ ունեմ:

Հ.Գ. Ժող, սա պատմվածքի թեմա ա: Մեծ խնդրանք. ինձ էս թեմայով հա բզեք:

----------

Arpine (16.09.2012), cold skin (19.09.2012), einnA (19.09.2012), Freeman (16.09.2012), Moonwalker (16.09.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (17.09.2012), Աթեիստ (16.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2012), Շինարար (16.09.2012), Ուլուանա (16.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչու՞ ա էսքան դժվար ուրիշի հետ ապրելը: Ամուսնական կյանքը սենց չի, չէ՞: Եթե հա, ուրեմն ես կյանքում չեմ ամուսնանա:

----------

cold skin (19.09.2012), Moonwalker (16.09.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (17.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբեք չեմ կարող սիրել այն տղամարդուն, որն ասում է, որ գիրք կարդալ չի սիրում, որքան էլ բազմաթիվ այլ արժանիքներ ունենա, այդ թվում՝ անասելի մեծ ուշադրություն կնոջ հանդեպ (հազվագյուտ երևույթ հայ տղամարդկանց մոտ):

----------

cold skin (19.09.2012), Freeman (20.09.2012), Ruby Rue (17.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սա նման է վատ երազի: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ է կատարվում: Երկու զուգահեռ իրականություններս խառնվել են իրար ու խանգարում են: Իսկ ես ելքեր եմ որոնում՝ չուզենալով, որ դրանք ավարտվեն կամ փոխարինվեն երրորդ իրականությամբ:

Երբ իմ տանն եմ գիշերում, մղձավանջներից արթնանում եմ. չեմ կարողանում հաշտվել էն մտքի հետ, որ մամաս էստեղ է, բայց ուրիշ տանիքի տակ է քնած: Ու նենց ուզում եմ կողքիս լինի:

Չեմ կարողանում հաշտվել տունս բաղնիս դարձնող, իսկ հիմա էլ իր էշ խելքից հիվանդ սատկող համակուրսեցուս ներկայության հետ, որին ևս կես տարի պետք է հանդուրժեմ:

Երբ մորս մոտ՝ հյուրանոցում եմ գիշերում, չեմ կարողանում հաշտվել տանն այդքան մոտ, բայց տնից դուրս գիշերելու հետ, չնայած քնած ժամանակ մամաս մոտենում ու ծածկում է ինձ, որ չմրսեմ, ու ես չեմ ուզում, որ դա ավարտվի:

Իսկ հետո նայում եմ օրացույցին. օրերը դանդաղ հոսում են, ու մոտենում է Ֆինլանդիա գնալու ժամանակը: Սարսափում եմ, երբ մտածում եմ, որ փակված եմ լինելու ամեն ինչից այդքան հեռու Յոենսու քաղաքում, որը Երևանից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ էնտեղից դուրս գալու համար վիզա պետք չէ:

Գիշերները վեր եմ թռնում. գիտակցում եմ, որ որքան հոսում են օրերը, էնքան մոտենում է նաև Երևան վերադառնալու ժամանակը, ու գլուխս լցվում է բազմաթիվ «բա որ»-ներով: Վախերս խեղդում են: Ու ես ուզում եմ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ կիսվել վախերիս մասին, բայց փոխարենը քայլում եմ առաջ՝ փորձելով իրականություններս իրարից զանազանել:  

Էս տարին վայելելու եմ ինչքան կարող եմ:

----------

Agni (22.09.2012), einnA (22.09.2012), Freeman (22.09.2012), keyboard (22.09.2012), melancholia (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.09.2012), Արէա (22.09.2012), Ուլուանա (22.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն որ մրցույթի ներկայացնելու պատմվածքն անընդհատ մշակում ես, նախադասություններ ավելացնում-պակասացնում, պարբերություններ տեղափոխում, ավելի դիպուկ բառեր ընտրում, ուշադիր կարդում, որ հանկարծ տպագրական սխալներ չլինեն, հետո նորից կարդում ու կարդում ու ինքդ զգում, թե ինչպես է ամեն անգամ նորից վրայով անցնելուց գործդ ավելի լավը դառնում: Բայց, միևնույն է, ինչքան էլ տաշում ես, զգում ես, որ կատարյալ չէ: Ուղղակի գալիս է մի պահ, որ այլևս չես հասկանում՝ ինչու կատարյալ չէ, բայց էլ փոխելու բան չես գտնում: Հենց էդ ժամանակ պիտի ուղարկես:

Կուզեի դասերիս հետ էլ էդպես լինեի, ոչ թե հոդվածը գրեի ու առանց կարդալու ուղարկեի՝ թքած ունենալով, թե ինչ գնահատական կստանամ: Ստեղծագործականի հետ էլ էսպես չէի, հասել եմ դրան: Տեսնես՝ գիտության մեջ կհասնե՞մ, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

Freeman (23.09.2012), melancholia (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (23.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բեռլինի Կենդանաբանական այգու մոտի եկնաքերների արանքում նստած էինք: Դու փորձում էիր ինձ համոզել, որ մահմեդականները սատանայապաշտ են, իսկ ես ներվայնացած պնդում էի, որ պետք է հանդուրժել նրանց գոյության իրավունքը: Տաքացած վիճում էինք, ու ես քեզ աղաչում էի վերջ տալ, որովհետև աշխարհում ամենից շատ ատում եմ կրոնական թեմաներով բանավիճելը: Իսկ դու չէիր լսում ինձ, շարունակում էիր: Ականջներս փակեցի ու գլուխս թեքեցի: Դու շարունակում էիր: Գլուխս կախեցի, ու մազերս դեմքիս լցվեցին: Զգացիր, որ լռությունս չափից դուրս երկար տևեց: Դու էլ լռեցիր: Հետո մազերս դեմքիցս մի կողմ տարար ու խնդրեցիր, որ քեզ նայեմ: Գլուխս բարձրացրի ու ժպտացի, ասես ոչինչ չէր եղել:
- Քո կեղծ ժպիտը,- ասացիր ու գրկեցիր: Ու ես դողում էի քո գրկում: Վախից դողում էի, որովհետև չգիտեի՝ ուր եմ գնում: Դու ինձ ասել էիր, որ քեզ դուր եմ գալիս, իսկ ես պատասխանել էի, որ քեզ չեմ ատում: Դու ասում էիր, որ չատել նշանակում է դուր գալ, իսկ ես պնդում էի, որ ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ չէ, ու կան մոխրագույնի բազմաթիվ երանգներ, որոնցից մեկն էլ անտարբերությունն է: Չէիր հավատում: 

Հավատում էիր, բայց չէիր բարձրաձայնում: Դու գիտեիր, որ ես գնում եմ ու այլևս չեմ վերադառնալու, որովհետև ինձ ոչինչ հետ չի բերի Բեռլին: Նույնիսկ դու:

Քեզնից չէի փախչում, չէի ճանկռում, որովհետև կարոտել էի տղամարդկային հոգատարությունը, կարոտել էի ընդհանրապես ջերմ մարդկային շփումը ու կարոտել էի մարդկանց գրկելը: Թույլ էի տալիս, որ սիրտս մի քիչ արագ խփի քո ներկայությամբ, որովհետև ուրիշ ոչ ոք չունեի Բեռլինում: Նման էի թաքստոցում գտնվող Աննա Ֆրանկին, որը սիրահարվեց միակ հասանելի տղային:

Իսկ երբ Ֆեյսբուքով հայտնեցի, որ վերջին կիսամյակս Նիդեռլանդներում եմ անցկացնելու, ու որ դա իմ ընտրությունն է, գոռացիր.
- Ու դու կարող էիր Բեռլինն ընտրել, բայց չընտրեցի՞ր:
Չգոռացիր, գրեցիր: Բայց էկրանիս հայտնված տառերի մեջ լսում էի ձայնդ, դրա արձագանքը, զայրույթդ, հուսախաբությունդ:

Հա, չընտրեցի, որովհետև ոչինչ չկա, որ կարող է ինձ հետ բերել Բեռլին: Անգամ դու: Ես ասում եմ՝ այլևս երբեք չենք հանդիպի, ու դու շատ լավ գիտես, որ դա ճշմարիտ է, բայց ուզում ես հավատալ, որ մի օր Հայաստանում մեր ճամփաները կխաչվեն: Եթե հեռվից քեզ տեսնեմ, անպայման ճանապարհս կփոխեմ, որ այլևս չհանդիպենք, որովհետև ուզում եմ էսպես քաղցր հիշես ինձ:

Ցավոք, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ուր են տանում մեր վեճերը: Դրանցից էլի եմ ունեցել ու բավական թանկ վճարել: Դու ինձ չես կարող որևէ բանում համոզել, որովհետև արդեն համոզված եմ, որ քեզնից խելացի եմ: Դու ինձ չես կարող ստիպել, որ քեզ սիրեմ, որովհետև սիրում եմ նրան, ով ինձնից խելացի է: Դու ինձ չես կարող ապացուցել, որ զանազան համոզմունքներդ ճիշտ են, որովհետև լսում եմ նրան, ով ինձնից շատ է կարդացել: Դու ինձ չես կարող հնազանդեցնել, որովհետև հնազանդվում եմ նրան, ով ինձնից ուժեղ է և ում սիրում եմ: Դու ինձ չես կարող հետաքրքրել, որովհետև ինձ համար հետաքրքիր են նրանք, ովքեր կարդում են:

----------

einnA (27.09.2012), Freeman (26.09.2012), Rhayader (17.11.2012), Ruby Rue (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (26.09.2012), Դատարկություն (27.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեծ դժվարությամբ ճամպրուկս պոկում եմ գետնից: Սիրտս կանգնում է: Էդքան իր աղբարկղը նետելուց կամ ուրիշների նվիրելուց հետո էլի ծանր է: Աչքերս լցվում են: Հազիվ է գետնից պոկվում: Ո՞նց եմ հասցնելու Հելսինկի, ո՞նց եմ հասցնելու Յոենսու: Ու հենց էդ պահին ամենից շատ չեմ ուզում մենակ լինել, հենց էդ պահին է, որ հանձնվում ու խոստովանում եմ՝ ես ուժեղ չեմ:

----------

Arpine (26.09.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (26.09.2012), Դատարկություն (27.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլ չեմ գրելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլորդ մի օր ձեր հալը կտեսնեք: Հատ-հատ:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), melancholia (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (24.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոչինչ չի գրվում ու չի ասվում: 

Ուղղակի արթնացա ահավոր երազների հերթական սերիայից հետո: Իսկ իմ ամենաահավոր երազները Երևանում են տեղի ունենում՝ առանց հետդարձի տոմսի: Էս անգամ հետդարձն էի տեսնում, ճամպրուկ հավաքելը, պատրաստվելը, իսկ դա նույնիսկ ավելի էր ծանրացնում: Ու հետո արդեն Երևանում էի: Մի գժանոց էր: 

Արթնացա անտրամ: Պատուհանից դուրս նայեցի: Ծառերը սպիտակել են: Ձյու՞ն: Չեմ հավատում: Չեմ ուզում հավատալ: 

Ու ամեն օր դեպրեսիան մի օրով հետաձգում եմ, հրում եմ, ասում եմ՝ սպասի, տեսնեմ՝ էսօր ինչ եմ անում, գուցե կարողանամ կանխել քեզ:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Freeman (26.10.2012), melancholia (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (26.10.2012), Աթեիստ (27.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012), Ուլուանա (27.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարցնում ա՝ դու ինձ հիմա՞ր ես համարում: Ես էլ դիպլոմատիայից հեռու, էրեսին շպրտող մարդ (էդքանը պիտի որ մինչև հիմա հասկացած լիներ), բռնում ու ասում եմ՝ հա: 

Նեղվում ա:

Բա որ հիմա չի, ի՞նչ ա: Մենակ հիմար մարդը կարար նման հարց տալ:

Ես որ գիտեմ՝ չաղ եմ, րոպեն մեկ չեմ հարցնում իրան՝ դու ինձ չա՞ղ ես համարում, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ կարա ասի հա, ու ես դրանից վատ զգամ, ինչքան էլ դա համապատասխանի իրականությանը:

Ինքը սաղ կյանքում հիմար ա մնալու: Հակառակ դեպքում Նար-դոսը մի հատ էլ կարար էն տափակ «Ես և նայից» գրեր:

----------

Arpine (27.10.2012), CactuSoul (28.10.2012), Freeman (27.10.2012), melancholia (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (27.10.2012), Հայկօ (27.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմացա. Նոր տարին Դանիայում կդիմավորեմ, որովհետև... որովհետև էնտեղ ա գրվել «Լուցկիներով աղջիկը»:

----------

Rhayader (17.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (27.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ սենց հիշողությունների նոպաներ եմ ունենում ու մտքիս մեջ կռիվ անում:

Էրեկ հին ընկերներիցս մեկը, որի հետ վերջերս հազվադեպ եմ շփվում, գրեց, որ Նորքում դասի է: Էսօր էլ մոտիկ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը պատմեց, թե ոնց են Նորքում հիվանդի մոտ իջել: Ու նաև՝ օնլայն կոնսուլտացիա արեցի մեկին:

Կարոտեցի, գժվելու չափ կարոտեցի հոգեբուժությունը: Ու զգացի, թե ինչքան շատ եմ սիրում նախկին մասնագիտությունս, որից էդքան փախչել էի ուզում:

Հետո առաջս եկան օրդինատուրայի դառնագույն տարիները: Մինչև հիմա սիրտս կանգնում է, երբ հիշում եմ, որ մասնագիտացված բժշկի գիտելիքները հինգերորդ կուրսի դասագրքով պիտի ստուգեին: Վատանում եմ մտաբերելով, թե ոնց էի օրեր շարունակ գլուխս կախ թղթաբանությամբ զբաղվում, որի մեծ մասն ուղղակի արտագրություն էր:

Հետո հիշում եմ նաև գրապահարանս, էնտեղ սիրուն դարսված հոգեբուժության գրքերը, որոնք կարդում էի, մի մասն արդեն անգիր էի արել՝ թքած ունենալով, որ ոչ ոք ինձնից էդքան գիտելիք չի պահանջում: 

Հիշում եմ նաև երկու ղեկավարներիս: Հիշում եմ ու զարմանում, թե ոնց են նման պայծառ մարդիկ էդ փտած համակարգում գոյատևել: Հիշում եմ ու կարոտում: 

Կարոտում եմ նաև էն անգործ օրերը, երբ սպիտակ տանը ցրտից կուչ էի գալիս ու հոգեբանի հետ զրույցի բռնվում: 

Որ հիշում եմ օրդինատուրաս, մի տեսակ խառն է՝ համեմված աշխարհի ամենադրական ու ամենաբացասական հույզերով, վերելքներով ու վայրէջքներով, հիասթափություններով ու քաջալերանքներով: Ու մի տեսակ գոհ եմ, որ էդ ամենի միջով անցա: Կարծում եմ՝ կյանքում այլևս ոչինչ այդքան դժվար չի լինի, ինչքան այդ երկու տարիները:

----------

ars83 (16.11.2012), CactuSoul (16.11.2012), Jarre (06.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.11.2012), Ամմէ (07.11.2012), Դատարկություն (07.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012), Ուլուանա (06.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Կուզեի՞ր Ֆինլանդիայում ապրել:
- Հա:
- Պիտի գուշակեի: Դու ուզում ես ապրել աշխարհի ցանկացած երկրում, մենակ թե Հայաստանը չլինի:
- Ո՞վ ա ասում: Ես ուզում եմ Հայաստանում ապրել:
- Կներես, կարծում էի՝ ատում ես Հայաստանը:
- Չեմ ատում, բայց Հայաստանն աշխարհի ամենալավ տեղը չէ: Ոչ էլ կլինի: Ոչ էլ եղել է:
- Կարծում էի՝ Աստծուն հավատում ես: Էդ դեպքում ո՞րն է Նրա դերը: Պարզապես նստել-նայե՞լը:
- Համենայնդեպս, հաստատ Նրա ֆունկցիաների մեջ չի մտնում Հայաստանն ավելի լավ երկիր սարքելը: Ու ընդհանրապես, Աստված հաստատ Հայաստանն աշխարհի ամենալավ տեղը չի սարքի, մինչ դու նստած ես Գերմանիայում ու վախենում ես Հայաստան գնալ, որովհետև կբռնվես բանակում չծառայելու համար:

----------

boooooooom (08.11.2012), CactuSoul (16.11.2012), Chilly (08.11.2012), Freeman (08.11.2012), Jarre (08.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (15.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (08.11.2012), Yevuk (08.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ եմ ակումբական նոստալգիայի մեջ ընկնում: Հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ յոթ օր-յոթ գիշեր հանդիպում էինք անում, ու ակումբը պասիվանում էր: Էն ժամանակ պետք չէր քննարկել, թե ակումբն ինչու էր պասիվանում: Հիշում եմ նաև, որ զարմանում էինք իրար հայտնաբերելիս: Զարմանում էինք, որովհետև ամեն մեկս առանձին-առանձին կարծում էինք, որ մենակ մենք ենք «տենց» Հայաստանում: 

Հիմա, երբ մտնում եմ որևէ բանավիճային թեմա, մի տեսակ ծիծաղս գալիս է: Նենց մի տեսակ մեծ ու լուրջ եմ դարձել, ու էդ բանավեճերն էլ իմ հագով չեն: Կամ պիտի լուռ հետևեմ, կամ մտնեմ ու կիսաջրիկ մի բան գրեմ ու փախնեմ:

Էհ, մեծացանք  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (16.11.2012), Jarre (16.11.2012), Rhayader (15.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ամմէ (15.11.2012), Հայկօ (15.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2012), Ուլուանա (15.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կան մարդիկ, որոնք մեծ հաջողությամբ գրական հերոսներ են դառնում: Դրա համար անընդհատ շփվում ես նրանց հետ, ներվայնացնում ու խոսակցությունները մտքիդ մեջ սեյվ անում: Բայց կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնք ոչինչ չեն անում, ուղղակի մղում են գրելու, ու ամեն մի տող հորինելիս որևէ կոնկրետ մարդու մասին ես մտածում՝ լուռ շնորհակալություն հայտնելով նրան: Ու նրանք երբեք-երբեք չեն իմանում, թե որքան կարևոր են քեզ համար:

----------

CactuSoul (16.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2012), Ուլուանա (15.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրանժի մրցույթին մասնակցել չէի ուզում, որովհետև պատմվածքը, որը պիտի ներկայացնեի, ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարողանում ավարտել: Որոշեցի, որ էս մեկին էլ չեմ մասնակցի, պառկեցի քնելու:

Բայց էսօր հանկարծ հասկացա, որ ավարտել կհաջողվի: Հասկացա մի մարդու շնորհիվ, որի մտքի ծայրով էլ չի անցնում, որ ինձ մղեց ստեղծագործելու: 

Ե՞րբ հասցնեի: Էսօր դեդլայնն է: Ժամանակ էլ չկա. դասերից անմիջապես հետո փարթիի եմ, իսկ գիշերն ուղղակի տրաքած կլինեմ: Բռնեցի ու վերջին դասից թռա, գնացի գրադարան, բացեցի hayeren.am-ը, որ շատ չտանջվեմ համալսարանի կոմպին հայերեն սովորեցնելու համար, ականջակալները հագա (հա, մեր գրադարանի կոմպերին կպած ականջակալներ էլ կան) ու շարունակեցի գրել: Բոլորովին պատահաբար էնպես էր ստացվել, որ սկզբի մասը մեյլիս մեջ կար: Էնպես որ կոնտեքստից դուրս չէի շարունակելու:

Երկու ժամ տևեց: Գրելու ամբողջ ընթացքում մտածում էի ինձ էդ գործին մղած մարդու մասին: Մտածում էի ու նրան նվիրում պատմվածքս: Վերևում նույնիսկ ուզում էի ավելացնել, որ դա նվեր է: 

Ու չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե ինչ ներդաշնակ ու երջանիկ զգացողություն ունեցա պատմվածքս գրելու ընթացքում: Սարսափելի սիրեցի այն: Եթե անգամ որևէ մրցանակ չշահի, եթե անգամ կորչի-գնա, ես հո գիտեմ, թե ինձ ինչպիսի հաճույք է պատճառել, հո գիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ զգացել այն գրելիս (ընդ որում, կարծեմ սկիզբն էլ եմ նույն մարդու մղմամբ գրել, բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ): Երևի մի օր, շատ տարիներ անց շնորհակալություն կհայտնեմ իմ մուսան դառնալու համար:

----------

CactuSoul (16.11.2012), Chuk (30.11.2012), erexa (16.11.2012), Freeman (17.11.2012), ivy (16.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.11.2012), Yevuk (16.11.2012), Ամմէ (17.11.2012), Դատարկություն (16.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2012), Ուլուանա (16.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ժամանակ չսիրածս հարցն էր՝ դասերդ ո՞նց են, որովհետև չգիտեի՝ ինչ պատասխան տամ:

Հիմա չսիրածս հարցն է՝ որտե՞ղ ես, որովհետև չգիտեմ՝ ինչ պատասխան տամ:

----------

Freeman (17.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (17.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թումանյանի արձան
Մոնումենտ
Մոնումենտի լճի մոտի բեսեդկա
Վեսթ
Square One
Մանկական երկաթուղի

Ոչ մեկ բաց չթողեցի, չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (19.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (19.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պատմվածք կա, մրցույթ՝ չէ  :Jpit:  Սովորաբար հակառակն ա լինում

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե ուշադիր հետևես, հաստատ ամեն օր ինչ-որ բան կյանքում առաջին անգամ ես անում: Ես էսօր կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ լուսաբացից առաջ քննություն հանձնեցի:

----------

Freeman (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (27.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլոր կյանքերս սպառել էի, մի հատիկ էր մնացել: Դրանով անընդհատ սունկ ու այլ զրթիկներ ուտելով մի կերպ ձգեցի մինչև վերջին աշխարհ, բայց քեզ չկարողացա հաղթել, GAME OVER էղա: Հիմա երկու ընտրություն ունեմ. կա՛մ խաղը լրիվ նորից սկսել, կա՛մ մի կողմ շպրտել և ուրիշ խաղ խաղալ: Ես ընտրում եմ երկրորդը: Մնաք բարով զանազան դժվար ու հեշտ մեռնող դևեր, սնկեր, ծաղիկներ ու կյանքեր: Իմ նոր ընտրության մեջ ես անմահ եմ, դևեր չկան:

***
Մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ ի սկզբանե գիտեիր՝ սև եմ: Առանց կասկածելու, թվացյալ հաղթանակներով բոլորին խաղից դուրս հանեցի ու հասա վերջին, բայց դու շերիֆն էիր, հենց սկզբից ինձ էիր ստուգել: Պիտի որ քվեարկությամբ ինձ հանեիր խաղից: Բայց չէ, դու նախընտրեցիր խախտել կանոնները, ու ինձ գիշերը խփեցիր:

----------

Freeman (01.12.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (29.11.2012), Yevuk (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (30.11.2012), Թամարա (02.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր հանկարծ հայտնաբերեցի, որ մյուս տարի էս ժամանակները Հայաստանում եմ լինելու: Արդեն վերադարձած: Ու սկսեցի լացել: Անօգնականությունից:

----------

Freeman (01.12.2012), Katka (30.11.2012), Rhayader (30.11.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (30.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս գիշեր տանը մենակ եմ. Լիլին յարի մոտ ա մնալու, Սոնյան էլ գնացել ա ծնողների մոտ: Մտածեցի՝ մարդ-մուրդ հրավիրեմ, թեյ խմենք, երեկոն միասին անցկացնենք: Մեկ էլ հիշեցի՝ ախր ստեղ ոչ մեկ չունեմ, որ տուն կհրավիրեի: Հետո ինձ մխիթարեցի. ոչինչ, գոնե մի քիչ տկլոր ման կգամ:

----------

Agni (02.12.2012), einnA (14.12.2012), Freeman (01.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Գալաթեա (01.12.2012), Թամարա (02.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.12.2012), Շինարար (01.12.2012), Ուլուանա (01.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարկն ասում էր, որ երբ ջերմաստիճանը մինուս տասից իջնում է, քչերն են համարձակվում հեծանիվով ճամփորդել, չնայած այլևս ճանապարհները սղլիկ չեն լինում: 
- Ցրտահարությունից են վախենում,- ասում էր:

Մի ամիս ավտոբուսի ձեռքին գժվելուց հետո որոշեցի գոնե ամսական քարտից հրաժարվել ու նորից անցնել հեծանիվի: Մտածում էի՝ եթե եղանակը շատ վատ լինի, կքայլեմ կամ երբեմն-երբեմն ավտոբուս նստելու ճոխություն ինձ թույլ կտամ: Համենայնդեպս, ուշ ժամերին այլևս չեմ ներվայնանա, եթե ստիպված լինեմ ոտքով գնալ:

Յոենսուում ցերեկները մինուս տասներեք-տասնչորս է: Ձյուն եկել է արդեն ու նստել: Իսկապես, հեծանվորդների թիվը խիստ նվազել է, բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ավտոբուսից օգտվողները շատացել են: Ամեն անգամ համալսարանի ճամփին տեսնում եմ ոտքով քաղաք իջնող ահել-ջահելների: Ու մտածում եմ՝ բա լավ, էս երկրի քաղաքապետը (կամ ով պատասխանատու է) սիրտ չունի՞, որ տրանսպորտի հարցը կարգավորի: Ախր էսպես չի կարելի: Մտածում-մտածում եմ և ուրախանում, որ դեռ կարող եմ հեծանիվ քշել:

Իսկապես, մինուս տասից ցածր ջերմաստիճանի դեպքում ճամփաները չեն սահում: Միայն պիտի զգույշ լինես, երբ քիչ ձեռք տված ձյան միջով ես անցնում: Էդ ժամանակ հեծանիվը երերում է, ճռճռթում ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ինքնաթիռն ամպերի միջով անցնելիս: Այնուամենայնիվ, դա կանխատեսելի վիճակ է, ու կարողանում ես հավասարակշռությունդ պահել, մինչդեռ սառույցի դեպքում ամեն ինչ այնքան արագ է կատարվում, որ գետնին հայտնվելուց հետո նոր հասկանում ես՝ ուփս, սղացի:

Ձյան միջով քշելը մի բան է, ձյան տակ քշելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Էսօր առաջին անգամ էր, որ ճամփին նաև ձյուն էր գալիս: Դա կարող է տհաճ լինել, որովհետև լցվում է աչքերիդ մեջ՝ մարմնիդ միակ մասը, որը չես փակել ցրտից պաշտպանվելու համար: Հասնում ես համալսարան, ու վրադ՝ լիքը ձյուն: Լսարան մտնելուց առաջ պիտի թարթիչներիդ արանքից հատիկ-հատիկ սառցի կտորները հանես: Հետո շարֆդ ես թափ տալիս: Քարացել է: Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես փոքր ժամանակ ձյան մեջ խաղալուց հետո էր, որ սիրում էի ծալել, ու սառցի կտորները կտոր-կտոր ընկնում էին: 

Համակուրսեցիներիցս շատերն էլ այլևս հեծանիվ չեն քշում: Ասում են՝ ցուրտ է: Նրանք, ովքեր քշում են, էլի բողոքում են՝ ցուրտ է, ու տեղ հասնելուն պես իրենց գույնզգույն շարֆ-գլխարկների վրայից ձյունը թափ տալուց բացի ստիպված են լինում առանձին-առանձին մարմնի տարբեր մասերը հալացնել: Թաքուն ժպտում եմ, որովհետև սովորաբար իմ ոչ մի տեղը, ոչ անգամ ձեռքերս չեն սառցակալում: Ավելին՝ վերելքների ժամանակ նույնիսկ քրտնում եմ: Ուղղակի ցրտից պաշտպանվելու ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր գիտելիքներ ունեմ, որոնք չեմ հիշում՝ երբ եմ ձեռք բերել, բայց հաստատ ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ ցուրտը զգալու համար տնից դուրս գալու կարիք չի եղել:

----------

einnA (14.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (05.12.2012), Գալաթեա (05.12.2012), Թամարա (02.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2012), Շինարար (04.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայերեն բառեր, որոնք ինձ ներվայնացնում են.
հայրենիք
հայրենասեր
պայքար(ող)
վեհ <- Լիլի ցավը տանեմ, պրոբլեմը շատ ճիշտ ներկայացրել ա
սեր
երկրորդ կես
կյանքի ընկեր
անկեղծություն

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Բարև Անուշ ջան,
ամսի 23-ի ցերեկը կամ երեկոյան կգամ ձեր տուն»:
Ջոկու՞մ եք՝ աշխարհի վերջից հետոյի կյանքս եմ պլանավորում  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց կկարողանա՞մ նորից հարմարվել Հայաստանին: Ինչու՞ եմ հրաժարվում էս խախանդ, սիրուն կյանքիցս: Գալիս եմ Հայաստան ի՞նչ անեմ: Ախր լրիվ հեռացել եմ էդ իրականությունից, ախր մոռացել եմ ինչպիսին էր Հայաստան կոչվող էդ հրեշը: 

Էսօր հայտնաբերեցի, որ Հայաստանում կա Գոռ Թամազյան ու կան զանազան մարդկանց վրա նրան քսի տվողներ: Հայտնաբերեցի, որ կա պատանի ընթերցասերների արդեն նախկին նախագահ Մանուկ Մնգոյան, որը արդեն վեր-վեր ա թռնում: Հայտնաբերեցի, որ էս թանկուկրակ Ֆինլանդիայում ներմուծված նուռը նույն գինն ունի, ինչ Հայաստանում: Ու էդ նուռը սկսեցի ագահաբար ուտել, որովհետև գուցե մյուս տարի դա ինձ համար ավելորդ շռայլություն լինի: 

Չէ, բայց ախր ինչու՞ եմ հետ գնում Հայաստան: Ինձ պե՞տք ա: Ես ուզում եմ կարողանալ ամեն տարի ուզածիս չափ նուռ ուտել:

----------

Ariadna (10.01.2013), erexa (09.12.2012), Freeman (14.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արէա (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012), Դատարկություն (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2012), Շինարար (09.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի լավ ընկեր ունեի, ինքը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ մի բան խնդրում էր, ասում էի՝ ժամանակ չունեմ, էդ կրուտիտ էր ու իրականում նշանակում էր՝ չեմ ուզում անել: Միշտ ասում էր՝ եթե մի բան ուզում ես անել, նույնիսկ ամենազբաղված ժամանակ կկարողանաս անել:

Ու հիմա, երբ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկին գրեցի, որովհետև մի քանի ամիս չէինք խոսել, չնայած ինքն ամբողջ օրը օնլայն ա, հարցրի՝ ուր ա, ինչու՞ չի էրևում, ասեց՝ ժամանակ չունի: Բայց բոլորից լավ գիտեի նրա առօրյան ու գիտեի, որ ինքը բնավ ժամանակ չունեցողներից չէ:

----------

erexa (14.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Դատարկություն (14.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2012), Շինարար (14.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բան եմ հասկացել. եթե ինչ-որ մեկը դեբիլ ա ու ամեն կերպ փորձում ա խելոքանալ, ավելի ա դեբիլանում: Նենց որ երևի ճիշտ ա հաշտվել դեբիլության հետ ու ոտքը վերմակի երկարությամբ մեկնել: 

Մեկ ա, այ դեբիլ, քո ոչ մի նոր գիտելիքով չես զարմացնի ինձ:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լսեինք նույն երաժշտությունը, անգիր իմանայինք բոլոր երգերը, երգեինք միասին, միասին համերգ գնայինք, կանգնեինք առաջին շարքում, գրկեինք իրար ու երգեինք: Կարդայինք նույն գրքերը, մեզ դուր եկած տողերը կպցնեինք պատերին, քննարկեինք, վիճեինք, գրեինք միասին, քննադատեինք միմյանց: Ճամփորդեինք միասին, նոր քաղաքներ մաշացնեինք երկուսով, կիսեինք հիշողությունները, զգացողություններն ու տպավորությունները: Սիրեինք իրար:

----------

Ariadna (10.01.2013), einnA (02.01.2013), Freeman (29.12.2012), Moonwalker (29.12.2012), Ruby Rue (29.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ամպ (03.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.01.2013), Գալաթեա (29.12.2012), Դատարկություն (29.12.2012), Թամարա (02.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչ ձեռքս դնում եմ սրտիս ու ինքս ինձ խոստանում, որ 2013-ը լինելու է առանց տղամարդկանց (մաքուր հայերենով՝ առանց անձնական կյանքի), կողքից բոլ-բոլ սեր-մեր են մաղթում: Մարդկանց մաղթանքները հետ տալ կարելի՞ ա:  :Think:

----------

Ariadna (10.01.2013), cold skin (14.01.2013), erexa (09.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Անվերնագիր (06.01.2013), Թամարա (02.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.01.2013), Վոլտերա (02.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդ ինչքա՞ն աներես պիտի լինի, չեմ հասկանում: Սեպտեմբերին երկու շաբաթ պահելուց (և շնորհակալություն չստանալուց) հետո հիմա էլ նեղ ակնաճեղքերը թրթռացնում ա ու ակնարկում, որ փետրվարին ապրելու տեղ չունի:

Տո փախար դու: Գնա, դրսում մնա: Ես որ հաստատ քեզ իմ տուն չեմ թողնելու:

Հա, գիտեմ, չար եմ:

----------

Ariadna (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արէա (09.01.2013), Շինարար (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013), Վոլտերա (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թարմացում.

Սատկած մտնում եմ տուն:
- Ցու՞րտ էր դրսում,- հարցնում ա:
- Չէ,- ասում եմ, որովհետև արագ քշելուց քրտնել էի ու ընդհանրապես նույնիսկ -15-ին նենց եմ հագնվում, որ շոգում եմ:
Նեղ ակնաճեղքերը նորից իրար են գալիս: Նշանակում ա՝ ինչ-որ նորություն պիտի հայտնի: Հետն էլ կայծեր ա արձակում: Նշանակում ա՝ լավ նորություն: Մտածում եմ՝ ինչ լավ ա, աչքիս մնալու տեղ գտել ա, էլ իմ վզին չի մնա:
- Որոշել եմ հունվարի վերջին հետդ Խրոնինգեն գալ:
Դեմքս մռայլվեց, մի հազար հատ գույն փոխեց: Զոռով ժպտալով պատասխանեցի.
- Բայց ես ուղիղ չեմ գնում, ճամփին մի օրով Կոպենհագեն եմ մտնելու:
Դե իրականում էնքան էլ սուտ չէր, էրեկ էդ տարբերակն էլ էի հաշվարկում, բայց ծուլությունս ու ճամպրուկիս մեծությունը լավ իմանալով՝ երևի կանգ առնեի ամենակարճ տարբերակի վրա: 
- Ուրեմն հետդ Կոպենհագեն կգամ:
Էլի դեմքիս գույնը փոխվեց: Ի՞նչ լուծում կարելի ա գտնել, ո՞նց պոկվեմ:
- Լավ, դեռ պիտի փոփրվի դա: 
- Եթե նույնիսկ Աֆրիկա գնաս, հետևիցդ կգամ: 

Չհարցրի՝ մնալու տեղ ճարե՞լ ա: Բա որ հետևիցս էլ տունս գա:

Ախր ո՞ր մեղքիս համար: Ախր ի՞նչ սխալ բան եմ արել, որ էս շեղաչ նըվնըվը կպել ա ջանիս  :Cray:

----------

Ariadna (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013), Շինարար (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կենսաբանությունից անցել ենք, որ կենդանիների ու բույսերի որոշ տեսակներ ընդունակ չեն ինքնուրույն սնունդ հայթայթել կամ ստեղծել, հետևաբար օգտվում են ուրիշ օրգանիզմներից: Նրանց ասում են պարազիտներ կամ հայերեն՝ մակաբույծներ:

Մարդկանց մեջ պարազիտների տեսակն ամենազզվելին է, որովհետև նրանք ոչ միայն բառիս ուղղակի և անուղղակի իմաստով չեն կարողանում կամ չեն ուզում սնունդ հայթայթել, այլև սովորում են պարազիտել նաև մարդու այլ ունեցվածք, ինչպիսիք են նախասիրությունները, ճամփորդությունները, երազանքները, պլանները, ընկերները, օրվա ռիթմը: Չստացվելու դեպքում նախանձում են, անտանելի նախանձում:

----------

Alphaone (10.01.2013), erexa (21.01.2013), Freeman (12.01.2013), Ruby Rue (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013), Լուսաբեր (17.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս վպ-ում ամեն անգամ պոստ անելուց հետո գրելու մասին մի աֆորիզմոտ բան ա բերում: Սովորաբար արհամարհում-անցնում եմ: Բայց էս մեկը լավն էր. If writers stopped writing about what happened to them, then there would be a lot of empty pages. Elaine Liner

----------

cold skin (14.01.2013), Mephistopheles (15.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հավես բան ա գիտություն անելը, բայց ինչպես ցանկացած այլ բան, էդ հավեսի համար հետաքրքրվածություն ա պետք: Որ հիշում եմ ամառը ոնց էի տառապում դիսլեքսիայի հոդվածը գրելուց, սիրտս վատանում ա: Իսկ հիմա մի այլ կարգի հաճույքով եմ գրում երկլեզվության մասին հոդվածս: Նենց, որ չեմ զգում՝ ժամանակը ոնց ա թռնում, ոնց եմ կարդում ու ոնց եմ հա ուզում գրել: Գրում-գրում եմ, ու ասելիքը չի սպառվում: Սա նշանակում ա, որ թեզիս համար երևի ճիշտ թեմա եմ ընտրել:

----------

Freeman (13.01.2013), Ingrid (31.01.2013), Mephistopheles (14.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ամմէ (13.01.2013), Գալաթեա (13.01.2013), Մինա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013), Ուլուանա (14.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Դու գիշերը ժամը մեկին պարապու՞մ էիր:
- Չէ,- զարմանում եմ,- ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր:
- Էջերի թերթոց լսեցի, վեր թռա:
- Ժամը մեկին արթուն էի, բայց չէի պարապում:
- Հա՜, ես էլ արթնացա ու էլ չկարողացա քնել՝ մտածելով, որ պարապում ես:

Գիրքս ու՞ր ա, էս գիշեր ժամը մեկին ինչքան ուժ ունեմ, թերթելու եմ: Թող մտածի՝ պարապում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), erexa (16.01.2013), Freeman (20.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (17.01.2013), Valentina (17.01.2013), Ամմէ (21.01.2013), Արէա (15.01.2013), Գալաթեա (15.01.2013), Լուսաբեր (17.01.2013), Մինա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (15.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

... ու երբեք-երբեք չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչու էսքան սիրեցի Ֆինլանդիան:

Հա, սիրում եմ ձյունոտ անտառների մեջ կորած, մի քանի կմ-երը մեկ տեղակայված փայտե տնակները, որոնց ներսում լույսեր են վառվում: Բայց մենակ էդքանը: Երբեք էդ տնակներից որևէ մեկում չեմ եղել: 

Բայց, միևնույն է, չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչու էսքան սիրեցի Ֆինլանդիան: Համակուրսեցիներս հեռանում են՝ հավատացած լինելով, որ այլևս երբեք Յոենսու չեն գա: Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ մի օր վերադառնալու եմ:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), cold skin (18.01.2013), einnA (14.02.2013), Freeman (20.01.2013), Mephistopheles (17.01.2013), Ruby Rue (17.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (17.01.2013), Valentina (17.01.2013), Գալաթեա (17.01.2013), Մինա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արյա դե լավ էլի... ախր քանի՞ օր կարելի ա մակարոնը թավայի մեջ բաց-բրախ, առանց սառնարանի դնել բոլորի աչքի առաջ ու ոչ մի բան չձեռնարկել դրա դեմ: Աչքիս առաջ ամեն օր ավելի ա փտում ու բորբոսնում, բայց արի ու տես դրանց տիրոջ հեչ պետքը չի: Չեմ հասկանում՝ կա՞յֆ ա ստանում բորբոս քերելուց: Ասա՝ չես ուտելու, միանգամից թափի էլի: Կամ թե էդքան դուրդ գալիս ա էդ բորբոսնելու պրոցեսը, թավադ տար, սենյակումդ պահի: Տհաճ ա:

Ու հլը ուզում էր մի ամիս էլ մոտս մնար: Փախավ նա, նոր տանտիրուհիս պարտադրում ա, որ ամեն մեկն իր ուտելուց հետո խոհանոցը հավաքի: Ու դրա համար ես անչափ երջանիկ եմ:

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (17.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կուրսեցիս (արդեն վախենում եմ նրան մտերիմ ընկերուհի կոչելուց, որովհետև ինչ Հայաստանից գնացել եմ, գրեթե շփում չենք ունեցել) երեկ ինձնից skype-իս հասցեն ուզեց, որ հետս խոսի: Տվեցի, բայց ասացի՝ հետո, որովհետև վատ էի զգում: Էսօր գրեցի, որ արդեն լավ եմ, կարող ենք խոսել: Պատասխանեց՝ հեսա, մի քիչ հետո կմտնեմ: Արդեն մի ժամ ա սպասում եմ, ինքը չկա: Ու ես հիշեցի էն հին ու բարի օրերը, երբ պատահում էր՝ ժամերով էր ուշանում կամ ընդհանրապես չէր գալիս, իսկ ես գոռգոռում էի վրան:

----------

einnA (14.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ամմէ (21.01.2013), Գալաթեա (19.01.2013), Դատարկություն (19.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խաշած ոսպ, վրան՝ սոխառած: Աշխարհի ամենաանմահական ուտելիքն ա: Մտածում եմ՝ մի տոպրակ ոսպ հետս տանեմ Հոլանդիա:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քաղաքից հեռանալդ զգում ես, երբ հեծանիվդ վաճառում ես: Կգա՞ մի օր, երբ հեծանիվս թողնեմ, գնամ՝ իմանալով, որ վերադառնալու եմ:

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), cold skin (26.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (23.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013), Ուլուանա (23.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր սենց խոսում ենք մի երկու ժամ, ու նենց քաղցր-մեղցր, ասում եմ՝ ինչ լավ ա, էս անգամ կռիվ չարեցինք:
- Բլոգդ եմ կարդում,- ասում ա:
- Էս վերջին գրառումս չես հասկանա: Լրիվ խոսակցական հայերեն ա:
- Խոսակցակա՞ն: Բա ես կարծում էի, որ դու բարձր հայերեն ես խոսում ու գրում:
- Բա՞րձր: Կարող ա իմ խոսակցականը տարբերվում ա ուրիշների խոսակցականից, բայց հեռու ա բարձրից, Աստված հեռու տանի:
- Ինչու՞ տենց որ:
- Էդ քո ասածն ահավոր կեղծ ա:
- Ուրեմն դու կարծում ես, որ մեր նախնիների լեզուն կե՞ղծ ա:

Վարագույր:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Դատարկություն (26.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆեյսբուքով ընկերության առաջարկ եմ ստանում: Տեսնեմ՝ մի բլոնդ ծիտ ա թիթիզ անուն-ազգանունով: Ասում եմ՝ երևի ֆեյք ա, մերժեմ: Հաջորդ վայրկյանին տեղն եմ բերում. դասարանցիս ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայում եմ մինչև վերջ չլցված ճամպրուկիս ու հիանում. ես վերջապես սովորեցի տեղափոխվել: Ու պատրաստ եմ մնացած կյանքս վեց ամիսը մեկ բնակավայր փոխելով ապրել (սուտը մեռնի):

----------

Alphaone (29.01.2013), ivy (28.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Վոլտերա (29.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հոսթելներում սովորաբար մարդիկ շփվող են: Հեչ որ չէ, իրար բարևելը կա ու կա: Շատ ժամանակ սրահում նստածներն իրար հետ զրույցի են բռնվում, նենց small talk անում կամ գոնե երբ հայացքները հանդիպում են, ժպտում են:

Կողքս մի կին էր նստած: Խորացած ինչ-որ բան էր կարդում: Երևի դանիացի էր (գրքի լեզվից եմ ենթադրում): Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ գլուխը բարձրացնում էր, ժպտում: Իսպանացիներ են գնում-գալիս օլա-մոլա ասելով: Լյուքսեմբուրգցի մի տղա հերթով բոլոր սեղաններին մոտենում, փաբային զբոսանք գովազդում:

Ականջակալներս հանում եմ, որովհետև իմ կոմպի երաժշտությունը մի տեսակ կտրում է էս միջավայրից: Ու ճիշտ եմ անում, որովհետև իրար հետևից իմ ջահել օրերի լավ երգերից՝ Fake Plastic Trees, Erase & Rewind, A Sorta Fairytale (գուգլեք, պարզեք, թե ինչ երգեր են  ):

Բարի մոտ կանգնած մի աղջիկ իմ սվիտրից է հագել: Մամաս էր Բեռլինից առել, ձեռքի աշխատանք էր: Կարծեմ մենակ երկու օրինակ կար: Ուրեմն մեկը իմն է, մեկը՝ քիչ այն կողմ կանգնած աղջկանը:

Դիմացս երկու տղաներ են նստած: Ոչ միմիկա ունեն, ոչ ռեակցիա են տալիս, ոչ ժպտում են, ոչ նկատում իրենց շուրջը կատարվողը: Ժպտալու ու կոնտակտի գնալու փորձերս ապարդյուն են անցնում: Հիմար եմ. ախր գերմանացի են:

----------

Alphaone (01.02.2013), einnA (14.02.2013), Freeman (03.02.2013), Ingrid (31.01.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (31.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (01.02.2013), Ուլուանա (31.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձեռքս դնում եմ սրտիս ու ինքս ինձ խոստանում, որ սա կյանքիս վերջին ճամփորդությունն է իմ չընտրած մարդու հետ: Սրանից հետո եթե նույնիսկ պատահաբար էնպես ստացվի, որ օրինակ Հայաստանից մի քանի հոգով մասնակցենք որևէ ծրագրի կամ ինչ-որ մեկը հետս ինչ-որ տեղ գալու ցանկություն հայտնի, անքաղաքավարի ձևով ներողություն եմ խնդրելու ու ասեմ, որ ես մենակ եմ ճամփորդում:

Ախր ճամփորդությունը շատ նեղ անձնական բան ա: Ո՞նց են կարողանում ոչ էնքան մտերիմ մարդիկ առանց հրավերի խցկվել դրանց մեջ  :Sad:

----------

einnA (14.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (01.02.2013), Շինարար (01.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հինգ ամիս շարունակ ներվերս ուտելուց հետո: պըրծ, շեղաչին ճամփեցինք

----------

Alphaone (02.02.2013), Freeman (03.02.2013), ivy (02.02.2013), Mephistopheles (02.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գալաթեա (02.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ գրեմ ու վերջ (որովհետև դեռ ներվայնացած եմ)

Ուրեմն Կոպենհագեն գնալուց մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ էս շեղաչն ինձ ինչ-որ թանգարանի լինք ա ուղարկում, ասում ա՝ գնանք էնտեղ: Պատասխանում եմ, որ մարդ ա թող իրա գլխի տերը լինի: Իմ գլխավոր նպատակը Քրիստիանիան ա, մինչև էնտեղ չգնամ, ոչ մի թանգարան, բայց եթե ինքը ուզում ա, թող իրա ոտով գնա: Ձեռի հետ էլ ամեն դեպքում փորփրում եմ, թանգարանի հասցեն գտնում, պարզում, որ էնտեղ բացի ամեն տեսակի մ.թ.ա. զիբիլից (հա, ես էդ քարից գործիքներից արդեն ներվայնանում եմ, ինձ կներեք) նաև իմպրեսիոնիստներից գործեր կան: Մտածում եմ՝ լավ, եթե ժամանակ մնա, կգնանք:

Ուրեմն որ հասնում ենք Կոպենհագեն, քարտեզը փռում եմ, ցույց տալիս, որ սկզբում գնում ենք Քրիստիանիա, հետո՝ Նյուհավն, հետո՝ ջրահարսի արձանի մոտ, հետո հետ ենք քայլում տեսարժան վայրերի մոտով անցնելով (հա, քարտեզը հատուկ զբոսանքի առաջարկ ուներ), հետո եթե ժամանակ մնա, թանգարան կգնանք: Բայց դե հարցնում եմ՝ ինքը ուրիշ առաջարկներ ունի՞ (ինձ պետք էր, որ ունենա, որ ասեմ՝ շատ լավ, դե դու քո ճամփով, ես՝ իմ):

Կարճ կապեմ Քրիստիանիայի, Նյուհավնի, ջրահարսի ու հետ գալու մասերը: Մենակ ասեմ, որ րոպեն մեկ նվվում էր ու որ տեսնում էր՝ ճամփան երկարացնելով եմ կենտրոն վերադառնում, ներվայնանում էր, բայց ձեն չէր հանում, որովհետև գիտեր, որ ասելու էի՝ դե քո խոդով գնա: 

Մի խոսքով, վերջը թանգարանի համար ժամանակ մնաց: Մեղքս էկավ մի քիչ, դրա համար հարցրի՝ որ թանգարանն ա ուզում գնալ: Ասեց՝ իրան մեկ ա, որը ես ուզեմ: Ասեցի՝ ես ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ ուզում, թող ինքը որոշի: Բայց դե վերջը սկսեցինք քայլել դեպի թանգարանները: Ասում ա՝ էս ա ազգային թանգարանը: Ասում եմ՝ բայց դու է՞դ էիր ուզում (ինքը ինձ շաբաթներ առաջ Գլյուպտոտեկի լինքն էր ուղարկել): Նորից թե՝ ինձ մեկ ա, բայց եթե դու էն մեկն էիր ուզում, արի գնանք: Ասում եմ՝ ե՞ս էի ուզում, դու՞ չէիր ինձ լինքն ուղարկել: Ձեն չի հանում: 

Բայց դե սպանեին, ազգային թանգարան չէի մտնի, իսկ Գլյուպտոտեկին էնքան էլ դեմ չէի, իսկ նա մենակով որևէ տեղ գնացող չէր, ասեցի՝ լավ, գնացինք Գլյուպտոտեկ:

Ուրեմն մտնում ենք ներս, ձմեռային այգի ա: Էս շեղաչը որ տեսնում ա դա, ասում ա՝ ա՜, այ նոր հիշեցի, թե սա որն ա: Տո ասա՝ այ ախմախ, որ տենց քեզ չէր հետաքրքրել, ինչու՞ էիր սկզբում գրել, որ գնանք էնտեղ:

Էդ էլ հեչ: Ուրեմն իրան ասում եմ, որ էդ թանգարանում ինձ մենակ իմպրեսիոնիստներն են հետաքրքրում, որ ես ուրիշ բան տեսնելու չեմ էլ գնալու, ու ինքը ազատ ա պտտվելու, հետո վերջում մի տեղ կհանդիպենք: Սա էլ թե՝ չէ, ես քո հետևից կգամ:

Բայց պարզվում ա՝ իմ հետևից գալն էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր գործ չէր, որովհետև արի ու տես նկարից նկար չէի վազում, պատահում էր հետ էի գալիս, նույն նկարը նորից նայում, հաջորդին անցնելիս փորձում էի գուշակել՝ հեղինակն ով կլինի: Մի խոսքով, շեղաչը մի այլ կարգի ձանձրանում ա ամեն սենյակում տասնհինգ-քսան րոպե լռվելուց, հասկանում ա, որ ինքը էդ ընթացքում կհասցնի մյուս սենյակներում էլ պտիչկա դնել, կորում ա (փառք աստվածներին):

Հանդիպում ենք ձմեռային այգում, դուրս գալիս: Դե բնական բան ա, որ թանգարանից դուրս գալուց հետո խոսելու բան կլինի: «Լիքը հայտնի նկարիչների գործեր կային»,- իրանից գոհ ասում ա:

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013), Ingrid (11.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (06.02.2013), Ուլուանա (03.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայտնվում ես մի անսովոր իրավիճակում, էնպիսին, որ կյանքումդ երբեք չես ունեցել: Ուզում ես գրել, բայց սարսափած նկատում ես, որ արդեն գրել ես դրա մասին: Դե քեզ հազար եմ ասել էլի գրի մենակ էղածների մասին, որովհետև չեղածները հետո էղած են դառնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ամմէ (06.02.2013), Դատարկություն (05.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե որ Շինը գրեց, ես էլ արտահայտվեմ...

Ե՞րբ ա վերջ գալու էս գնա մեռի, արի սիրեմ վիճակներին: Չեմ հասկանում՝ հնարավոր չի՞ մեկին կենդանության օրոք գնահատել ու մեծարել, թե՞ պարտադիր պիտի մեռնի, նոր հիշեք, որ իրան սիրում էիք:

Կամ՝ կարո՞ղ ա տենց օրենք կա, որ ամեն մեռնող հանճարեղ ա, նույնիսկ եթե կենդանության օրոք էդպիսին չի էղել  :Dntknw: 

Հա, ես էլ եմ էսօր չար, այ տենց:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Շինարար (07.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչքան չինացիներին չեմ սիրում, ճիշտ էդքան հնդիկներին սիրում եմ: Էս ասում եմ, որ եթե հնդիկի հետ ամուսնանամ, չզարմանաք:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (09.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի կուրսեցի ունեմ, ինքը լեզվաբանության մոզգ ա: Ուրեմն երեք օր շարունակ պատեպատ խփվելուց, լիքը հոդվածներ կարդալուց ու ոչ մի կարգին հիպոթեզ չճարելուց հետո մտածեցի՝ հետը զրուցեմ, գուցե տակից մի բան դուրս գա: Հարցրի, թե էսօր Արիանեի (մեր հոլանդերենի դասախոսը) տուն գալու՞ է: Բնականաբար, ասեց չէ: Էն գլխից գիտեմ, որ նա առանձնապես տնից դուրս էկողներից չի, ու եթե հետը հարց է լինում, սիրով իր տուն է կանչում: Ասեցի՝ էսպես-էսպես, գլուխ չեմ հանում թեմայիցս, օգնությանդ կարիքն ունեմ: Ասեց՝ արի:

Գնում եմ, իրենց շենքի մոտ եմ: Դռան զանգը տալիս եմ: Կանացի ձայն է պատասխանում: Մտածում եմ՝ երևի սխալ համար եմ սեղմել: Բայց երբ ասում է, չէ, ավելի շուտ՝ նվվում է come in, արդեն հասկանում եմ ինչն ինչոց է: Քիչ էր մնում՝ թողնեի-փախնեի, թքած հիպոթեզի վրա, թքած թե ղեկավարս երեքշաբթի կգոռգոռա վրաս:

Վերջը, մի կերպ ինձ հավաքում եմ, բարձրանում եմ վերև: Շեղաչը հին սովորության պես մահճակալին վերընկած ոչնչով է զբաղված: Հիմա էլ էս մի կուրսեցուս է պարազիտում: Իսկ կուրսեցիս շատ քաղաքավարի քոմենթում է. «Լավ է, որ չինական էդքան հաղորդում կա, ու կարող ես ամբողջ օրը մահճակալին պառկած նայել»:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013), Arpine (16.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.02.2013), Srtik (10.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013), Ուլուանա (10.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Լսել եմ՝ ձեր տանն ազատ սենյակ կա: Ես էլ տուն եմ ման գալիս:
Հա, մինչև երկու օր առաջ կար, բայց մի նոր աղջիկ տեղափոխվեց:
- Էլ չկա,- ու հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ չասեմ. «Բայց մահճակալիս մեջ ազատ տեղ կա»:  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (14.02.2013), ivy (10.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (11.02.2013), Արէա (10.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեզիս համար Մոսկվայից մի լեզվաբանի հետ էի կապվել: Իրականում ես հայերեն-ռուսերեն երկլեզու աֆազիկների էի փնտրում, բայց դե լեզվաբանին հետաքրքրեց թեզիս մանրամասները, ես էլ սկսեցի պատմել, չնայած առանձնապես մանրամասներ դեռ չկային, որովհետև նոր էի սկսել ուսումնասիրել նյութերը: Բայց դե լեզվաբանը սկսեց ահագին քննադատել իմ մտքերը (իրականում իմը չէին, ղեկավարինս էին, բայց սրա մասին համեստորեն լռում ենք): Ես էլ պաշտպանվելու թույլ փորձեր արեցի: Տեսա չի լինում, սուսուփուս քաշվեցի մի կողմ: Ամեն դեպքում, էդ օրվանից ներսումս նենց մի տեսակ տհաճ զգացողություն էր, թե՝ ինչի տեղ ինձ դրեց էդ աղջիկը: Հետո էլ ինձ հանգստացնում էի՝ թե ռուսները տենց են, ոչինչ: 

Էսօր պատասխան ստացա: Կապվել էր ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, ռուսերեն տեքստն էլ ֆորվարդ էր արել: Ուրեմն իր տեքստը որ կարդացի, տեսա, որ իմ մասին երրորդ դեմքով գրելիս արական սեռ ա օգտագործում: Անասելի թեթևություն իջավ վրաս. ուրեմն իսկապես ինձ ուրիշ մարդու տեղ ա դնում:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ սրանից հետո ինձ ծույլ ու քնկոտ չասեք, ծույլը Լիլին ա, որ օրը տասնվեց ժամ քնում ա: Ասում եմ՝ բարև քեզ, ի՞նձ ես ասում:  :Jpit:  Ինչ լավ ա՝ էլ միակ բողոքողը ես չեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ուլուանա (12.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սովորություն է դարձել «որտեղի՞ց ես» հարցին «գուշակիր» պատասխան տալը: Պատահում է՝ լսում եմ ամենաանհավանական բաներ (Ղազախստան), պատահում է՝ աշխարհագրական հուշումներից հետո գալիս, տեղն են ընկնում, պատահում է՝ անմիջապես հանձնվում են ու ստիպում, որ ես ասեմ:

Էսօր էլ մի հոլանդուհի հարցրեց որտեղից եմ ու ստացավ նույն՝ «գուշակիր» պատասխանը:

- Հունգարիա՞:

- Արևելք:

- Բուլղարիա՞:

- Արևելք:

- Ես աշխարհագրությունից էնքան էլ լավ չեմ... Գուցե արաբակա՞ն որևէ երկրից ես:

- Չէ:

- Բալկաննե՞ր:

- Էլի արևելք:

- Խեորխի... Ջորջիա՞:

- Մոտիկ ես:

- Էլ ի՞նչ կար էնտեղ... հեչ լավ չեմ աշխարհագրությունից... բայց մի պետություն էլ կար է... Ն... Ն... Նագորնո Կարաբա՞խ:

----------

Alphaone (14.02.2013), Arpine (16.02.2013), cold skin (14.02.2013), einnA (14.02.2013), One_Way_Ticket (13.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.02.2013), Srtik (15.02.2013), Valentina (13.02.2013), Yevuk (22.02.2013), Աթեիստ (26.02.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (13.02.2013), Ուլուանա (13.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծանոթություն օտարերկրացու հետ.
- Որտեղի՞ց ես:
- Հայաստանից:
- Էդ որտե՞ղ ա: (կամ ավելի ոչ ստանդարտ հարցեր, ասենք՝ բա ինչու՞ սևամորթ չես)

Ծանոթություն հայի հետ.
- Դեմքդ ծանոթ ա: Որտե՞ղ եմ տեսել:

Այ հիմա հասկացա՞ք, թե ինչու է ինձ հետ ավելի հեշտ հայի հետ ընկերանալը, քան օտարերկրացու:

----------

Arpine (16.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (15.02.2013), Valentina (15.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013), Շինարար (15.02.2013), Ուլուանա (15.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի կուրսեցի ունեմ... կուրսեցին ո՞րն ա: Ինքը չէր կարողացել բժշկական ընդունվել, միավորները չէին հերիքել, քոլեջ էր ընդունվել: Հետո ինչ-որ մի տարի տարկետում վերցրեց, որոշեց համալսարան փոխել, էս կողմ-էն կողմ, ինձնից երկու կուրս ցածր հայտնվեց: Բայց դե բացի մեր համալսարանից լինելուց ինքն իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերուհու դասարանցին էր, համ էլ իր խմբեցիների հետ ահագին մոտիկ էի, դրա համար լավ գիտեի իրան:

Համալսարանն ավարտելուց հետո չիմացա՝ ինչ էղավ, ինքը ավարտեց, թե չէ (շատ վատ էր սովորում, հազիվ կուրսից կուրս էր տեղափոխվում): Ասենք, էնքան անկարևոր դեմք էր, որ նույնիսկ նրա գոյության մասին չէի հիշում: Մինչև էսօր, երբ Ֆեյսբուքով ընկերության առաջարկ ստացա: Ներսիս սատանաները ոգևորվեցին, ասեցին՝ մի հաստատի, հավես ունե՞ս (պիտի ասեմ, որ բոլորին հաստատում եմ, բացի ակնհայտ ֆեյքերից): Այնուամենայնիվ, հաստատեցի ու շունչս պահած սկսեցի սպասել, թե երբ պիտի գրի՝ որտեղ ես, ոնց ես Հայաստանից գնացել: 

Գրեց, բայց. «Վերջերս քեզ հիշեցի, համալսարանի թերթում քո մասին կար գրած, որտե՞ղ ես հիմա»: Դե պատասխանում եմ, որ Հոլանդիայում եմ, հարցնում եմ՝ ի՞նչ թերթ, ինչ բան: Ասում է, թե գրած էր, որ Գերմանիայում հոգեբուժություն ես ուսումնասիրում (սու՜տ), թե անձնականիցդ էլ նորություն չկա: 

Աչքերս կլորանում են: Հիշեցի, որ թերթը ինձնից որպես նախկին խմբագրի հարցազրույց էր վերցրել, բայց թե հոդվածն ինչ տեսք է ունեցել, էդպես էլ չեմ իմացել: 

Մի երկու հարց էլ տվեց, թե ինչ եմ անում Հոլանդիայում, մի հատ էլ նավսյակի «երանի քեզ» ավելացրեց (իսկ թե ինչի համար, դժվար նույնիսկ ինքն իմանար), հետո տարավ-բերեց, հարցրեց. «Ամուսնացե՞լ ես»: Իսկ ես նրան հայտնեցի «դառը» ճշմարտությունը, ինքն էլ ափսոսանքով թե՝ ո՞նց, քեզ նման լավ աղջիկը չի՞ ամուսնացել: Ես էլ, հավատացած լինելով, որ ինքն ամուսնացել ու արդեն մի չորս երեխա ունի, պատասխանեցի. «Լավ աղջիկները չեն ամուսնանում»:

----------

Alphaone (16.02.2013), einnA (17.02.2013), erexa (15.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (22.02.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

...Ու դրան զուգահեռ մամաս.
- Երեկոյան տա՞նն ես լինելու:
- Չէ:
- Ու՞ր ես գնալու:
Դե չեմ սիրում մամայիս երկար-բարակ բացատրություններ տալ, ինքն ընդհանրապես պատկերացում չունի, թե էստեղ ինչ կյանքով եմ ապրում:
- Ընկերներիս հետ դուրս եմ գալու,- ու դա սուտ չի: 
- Կարո՞ղ ա յար ունես:
 :Sad:  Սաղ շունչները պահած սպասում են, թե երբ եմ յար ունենալու: Հույս չունենաք, դա Հայաստանից դուրս չի լինելու:

----------

erexa (15.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.02.2013), Աթեիստ (26.02.2013), Թամարա (18.02.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2013), Ուլուանա (16.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հորաքրոջս փոքր աղջիկը (որն ինձնից երեք տարով մեծ ա) ամուսնանում ա, իսկ դա սարսափելի ա: Չէ, ես շատ ուրախ եմ իրա համար: Ուղղակի հորաքույրս էսօր պաշտոնապես հայտարարեց, որ հաջորդն իմ հերթն ա: Հետն էլ մինչև 30 տարեկան ժամանակ տվեց: Փրկեք ինձ  :Cray:  Ես աչքիս գնամ կարիերա անելու, որ նորմալ արդարացում ունենամ:

----------

Alphaone (18.02.2013), erexa (18.02.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.02.2013), Yevuk (22.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տոմսս առա: Արդեն անհամբեր եմ, թե երբ եմ Երևան հասնելու: Իսկ իրականում ամեն ինչից շատ ուզում եմ տեսնել մի մարդու, որի հեչ պետքը չէ կարծես թե:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՜նց եմ սիրում քեզ նվաստացնել: Էսօր իմացա, որ Քիփլինգի անունն առաջին անգամ ես լսում: Յուղոտ կտոր: Գնա՜ց: Դեռ շատ եմ քեզ բզելու Քիփլինգին չիմանալու համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր բան են էս ընտրությունները. ամեն անգամ մի էնպիսի մութ բան ես բացահայտում, որ մինչև էդ մտքիդ ծայրով չէր էլ անցել: Օրինակ, եթե էսօր Կարեն Ավագյանը չհայտարարեր, որ Րաֆֆին օգտագործում ա ուսանողներին, եթե ես դրան կատաղած արձագանք չտայի, չէի իմանա տասը տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած մի մութ պատմության մանրամասներ, որը ես բոլորովին այլ կերպ էի տեսնում այն ժամանակ:

Ու նաև հասկացա. երբ պետք է ինչ-որ մեկի գտնել, կարևոր է, որ ինքդ քայլեր անես ու երբեք չհավատաս, որ տվյալ անձը երկրից բացակայում է կամ կորած է:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ, Զազի համերգի տոմս առա էսօր: Յահու՜:

----------

Chilly (27.02.2013), Freeman (02.03.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (26.02.2013), Srtik (02.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Քեզ ջղայնանալուց չեմ պատկերացնում:
- Որովհետև ես անգլերեն չեմ ջղայնանում:

----------

Arpine (04.03.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (04.03.2013), Ամմէ (04.03.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013), Ուլուանա (02.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զզվելին էն ա, որ երբ կարդում ես զանազան մարդկանց կյանքը փրկելու համար փող հավաքելու հայտարարությունները, մի հատ առանձին դիագնոզն էլ ես նայում ու բավական հաճախ ասում՝ հույս չկա: Զզվելի ա իմանալը, որ ոչ մի միլիոններ, արտասահմանյան բուժհաստատություններ ու թանկ դեղեր չեն փրկի: Զզվելի ա բժիշկ լինելը: Մեր դասախոսներից մեկն ասում էր՝ մարդիկ ամեն ինչ կորցնում են, վերջին բանը, որ մնում է, հույսն է: Բժիշկներն էդ էլ չունեն:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2013), Arpine (04.03.2013), CactuSoul (28.03.2013), einnA (15.03.2013), Freeman (08.03.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), Ruby Rue (04.03.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (04.03.2013), Srtik (04.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (14.03.2013), Գալաթեա (04.03.2013), Հայկօ (11.03.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013), Շինարար (04.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ` ընդունե՞մ, որ սիրահարվել եմ քեզ ու չզարմանամ, թե ոնց եմ խառնվում իրար, երբ քեզ տեսնում եմ, էն աստիճանի, որ չեմ բարևում, թե՞ ամեն դեպքում գլուխ գովեմ, թե ես ուժեղ եմ: Չգիտեմ:

----------

Alphaone (11.03.2013), einnA (15.03.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (14.03.2013), Գալաթեա (11.03.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013), Շինարար (11.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի խմած եմ, ասեմ: Չէ, ես իսկականից սիրահարվել եմ: Անդառնալի, անհուսալի կերպով: Ու գիտեմ, որ հետ կանգնողը չեմ, որովհետև նման բան ամեն մարդու կյանքում չի, որ լինում ա: Երբևէ չեմ տեսել, որ ես մեկին էնքան նման լինեմ, ինչքան իրան: Նման ոչ թե արտաքնապես, այլ մտածելակերպով, նախասիրություններով ու անգամ վախերով:

----------

Alphaone (14.03.2013), CactuSoul (28.03.2013), cold skin (28.03.2013), einnA (15.03.2013), erexa (14.03.2013), Ingrid (20.03.2013), ivy (14.03.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), murmushka (14.03.2013), Ruby Rue (14.03.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (14.03.2013), Աթեիստ (28.03.2013), Արէա (14.03.2013), Գալաթեա (14.03.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013), Շինարար (14.03.2013), Ուլուանա (14.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քիչ առաջ բլոգումս մի երազի մասին երկար-բարակ գրառում արեցի, իսկ երբ այն հրապարակեցի, վպ-ն էս նախադասությունը բերեց. "Dreams are illustrations from the book your soul is writing about you." Բա չգժվե՞ս

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013), Freeman (04.04.2013), ivy (28.03.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (29.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013), Ուլուանա (28.03.2013), Վոլտերա (28.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպանեց ժպիտդ: Չգիտեի, որ մի քանի վայրկյանանոց, հազիվ տեսանելի այդ ժպիտի մեջ ավելի շատ տղամարդկություն էի տեսնելու, քան երբևէ հետդ ունեցածս շփման մեջ:

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013), CactuSoul (13.04.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.04.2013), Yevuk (03.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2013), Ուլուանա (03.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հերթով բոլոր բլոգներս բացեցի ու փակեցի. գրել չի լինում: Երեկ ակումբցիներից մեկը շատ լավ նկատեց, որ ակումբը գրառում անելու ամենաապահով տեղն է: Իսկապես էդպես է. նույնիսկ այն փաստը, որ ով ասես չի տեսնում, որ գրածներդ կողպեքներով կամ գաղտնաբառերով պահպանված չեն, չի խանգարում քեզ, որ ազատ լինես: Էստեղ ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ ուրիշ է:

Երեկ լավ օր էր, շատ լավ օր էր: Թքած ունեմ քաղաքականության վրա: Երեկ պարզեցի, որ հին վերքերս էլ չեն ցավում: Ու դա մի նոր, հաճելի զգացողություն էր: Մի տեսակ թեթևություն իջավ վրաս:

Էսօր ուզում եմ լացել: Գրադարանում չլինեի, հաստատ կանեի: Գնալով զզվում եմ ինձնից ու էսքան անհույս սիրահարված լինելուց: Կարող եմ, գիտեմ, որ կարող եմ դիմադրել: Կամ կարող եմ չորով ասել՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ: Իսկ ես անհանգստանում եմ: Անհանգստանում եմ նրա բացակայությունից վիրտուալ տարածքից: Անհանգստանում եմ նաև իրականությունից նրա բացակայությունից: Ու չգիտեմ՝ բազմաթիվ հնարավոր տարբերակներից ո՞րն է ճիշտ:

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013), CactuSoul (13.04.2013), erexa (11.04.2013), Freeman (22.04.2013), ivy (10.04.2013), Meme (11.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Ruby Rue (10.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2013), Ուլուանա (10.04.2013), Վոլտերա (10.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ, երբ Ջրվեժ բարձրանալիս գազան տաքսու վարորդը քիչ էր մնում խփեր դիմացի մեքենային, սիրտս կանգնեց. ես մեռնել չէի ուզում:

Այսօր, երբ մեկ այլ տաքսիով Ջրվեժ էի բարձրանում, ամբողջ ուժով երազեցի, որ ավտովթար լինի ու ամեն ինչ ավարտվի: Չեղավ:

Մի քանի ամիս էլ կսպասեմ, որպեսզի կարողանամ միանալ հավերժ 27 տարեկանների ակումբին: Թքած, թե որևէ լավ բան հետևիցս չեմ թողնում:

----------

Alphaone (11.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2013), Վոլտերա (11.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ բան ա ինտերնետը. սմայլիկներով ու ուրախ ստատուսներով կարող ես ձևացնել, թե լավ ես, որպեսզի մեկ այլ էկրանի հետևում թաքնված մի ուրիշ անձի մտքով չանցնի, որ իր պատճառով դեպրեսվում ես:

----------

Alphaone (12.04.2013), CactuSoul (13.04.2013), Freeman (22.04.2013), murmushka (12.04.2013), Ruby Rue (12.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (24.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուղիղ քսանչորս ժամ տևեց: Ինձ ընդամենը մեկ օր էր հարկավոր ինձ մահվան մղող ուժը գլխացավի, իսկ հետո՝ գրելու մղող ուժի վերածելու համար: Հետո արդեն անադեկվատ հռհռալով, ժպիտը դեմքիս դուրս եկա ու գրկեցի բակում թափառող միակ կատվին: Մենք միասին վազվզեցինք խատուտիկների մեջ, մինչև հոգնեց ու հեռացավ:

Քսանչորս ժամ անց նորից ապրում եմ՝ անմարդկային ուժ գործադրելով, որ աչքերս չթրջվեն, ապրում եմ նորից գիտակցելով կյանքի անհարմար անիմաստությունը: Յոթ անգամ իրար հետևից լսեցի իմ դեպրեսիայի երգը՝ Ալանիսի No-ն: Կնստեմ հիմա, կգրեմ երկար-բարակ, կգրեմ էն, ինչ նախորդ շաբաթների ընթացքում չէր գրվում ու թվում էր՝ սխալ թեմա եմ ընտրել: Կգրեմ՝ անընդհատ շնորհակալություն հայտնելով քեզ: Իսկ հետո Նոթոմբ կկարդամ: 

Ու որպես ամփոփում մի բան Alice Walker-ից.

I am a moody woman
my temper as black as my brows
as sharp as my nails
as impartial as a flood
that is seeking, seeking, seeking
always
somewhere to stop

----------

Alphaone (12.04.2013), einnA (12.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (12.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարօրինակ ցանկություն. ուզում եմ տեսնես, որ լավ եմ, բայց իմանաս, որ տառապում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (13.04.2013), Freeman (22.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.04.2013), Ուլուանա (13.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերուհիս ասաց, որ գնալու է Բոստոնի մարաթոնը նայելու: Էսօր պայթյունի մասին լսեցի: Սիրտս կանգնեց: Մինչև պարզեցինք՝ Ֆլեթչերի հայ ուսանողներին ոչինչ չի եղել, ուշքի չեկա: Ու պիտի հանգիստ սրտով գնամ քնելու: Հանգիստ, որ իմ թանկագին ընկերուհուն ոչինչ չի եղել: Բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնց եղել է... ու նրանց չեմ ճանաչում: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ, եթե չեմ ճանաչում, պիտի սիրտս հանգի՞ստ լինի: Դժվար ա, դժվար...

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013), erexa (16.04.2013), Freeman (22.04.2013), Ruby Rue (16.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեխա ունենալու մեջ մի շատ վատ բան կա. կարող ա տղա ծնվի:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (24.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկարատև բացակայությունից հետո տուն մտնելիս մարդ չգիտի՝ փոստի պարունակությունը կարդա՞ (երկու նամակ, մեկ համերգի տոմս, ութ բացիկ), ճամպրուկը դատարկի՞, հաց ուտի՞, բլոգում խզբզի՞, թե՞ լողանա: Կարելի ա և բոլորը հերթով անել: Կարևորը՝ նորից տանն եմ: Ու մի տեսակ զզվելի ա, որ սկսել եմ ամեն տեղ ինձ տանը զգալ: Առաջ ճիշտ հակառակն էր:

----------

CactuSoul (21.05.2013), impression (23.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (22.04.2013), Գալաթեա (22.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Շինարար (22.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երաժշտությունը չլիներ, ի՞նչ էի անելու: Մյուս կողմից, մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա երաժշտությունն ա ինձ դեպրեսում: Էսօր ինձ Iron and Wine-ն ա տանում: Ու ինչքան շատ եմ էս երգը լսում, էնքան ավելի եմ դեպրեսվում: Իսկ չլսել չեմ կարողանում: Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա դեպրեսվելը կայֆ ա:

----------

erexa (23.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սա աշխարհի դաժանությունն ա: Որ հանկարծակի քունդ սկսեց տանել գրադարանում, կաֆետերիան փակ ա, սուրճի ապարատներն էլ փոխել են, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ քարտերով մենակ կարաս սուրճ առնես: Ուղեղս էլ չի դիմանում ստատիստիկայի լարվածությանը: Ու այ սենց անկապ վերընկած եմ, ոչ մի բանի պետք չեմ:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (24.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախաճաշիդ հետ անպայման որևէ բան ես կարդում, հետո վազում գրադարան, հաճույք ստանում անիմաստ թվերի հետ խաղ անելիս, մտքիդ մեջ հաշվարկում, թե եթե ծրագրավորող լինեիր, ինչ սիրուն ծրագիր կգրեիր էդ սաղ հաշվարկներն ավտոմատ անելու համար, հաճույք ստանում ուղեղիցդ դուրս եկող ծխից, տքնում, որ հասկանաս էդ բոլոր խուճուճ բանաձևերը, Սոֆյայի հետ դուրս գալիս սուրճ խմելու, հետո զբոսնում նրա հետ, հետո գնում յոգայի, հետո գալիս տուն ու ստեղծագործականությունդ խոհանոց տեղափոխում: Չէ, քիչ է սա, վաղվանից աեորոբիկայի էլ կգնաս, ծով էլ կգնաս ոչ թե լողանալու, այլ էնքան որ ալիքների ձայնը լսելու համար, կանես ամեն ինչ, որ ուղեղդ զբաղված լինի, որ անընդհատ մտածես, որ չհասցնես միտքդ անկապ բաներով ծանրաբեռնել: Այ էդպես, անընդհատ զբաղեցրու քեզ, որ կյանքն արագ-արագ անցնի, հետո հանգիստ շունչ քաշես:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), Ruby Rue (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013), Նիկեա (26.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բացահայտում. սպորտն օգնում ա, որ չմտածես: Ինչքան շատ ես սպորտով զբաղվում, էնքան մտածելուդ ժամերը կրճատվում են ու էնքան ավելի երկար ես մոռանում կյանքի անիմաստությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (21.05.2013), Dayana (26.04.2013), einnA (12.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (09.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (08.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.04.2013), Նիկեա (26.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կապուչինո՜, լատե մակիատո՜, նույնիսկ էսպրեսո՜... սրանք սաղ սուտի բաներ են: Ու ամեն օր լիքը հավայի փող եմ ծախսում դրանց վրա: Բռնելու եմ, դատի տամ դրանց արտադրողներին: Հույսս դրել էի կաֆետերիայի սուրճի վրա: Քանի բաժակ խմեցի, մեկ ա, հանգում էի: Էկա տուն, հին պապական նեսկաֆե սարքեցի ու միանգամից ուշքի էկա: Պատրաստ էի աշխարհի բոլոր թվերը ճղելու: Ուֆ-ուֆ, սրանից հետո պայուսակիս մեջ մի բեռ էլ կավելանա. թերմոսով նեսկաֆե:

.....
Մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվեմ: Հա ասում եմ՝ ինչքան մեծանամ, պայուսակս թեթևանալու ա, բայց չէ... սկզբում մենակ տետր-գիրք էր: Հետո կոմպն ավելացավ: Հետո կոմպի լիցքավորիչը: Հետո ջրի շիշը: Հետո հետազոտությանս թղթերով լի 5 կիլոյանոց (չեմ չափազանցնում) պապկան: Հետո սենդվիչներս: Հետո սպորտային համազգեստս: Հիմա էլ թերմոսը: Աչքիս սրանից հետո ճամպրուկով եմ գրադարան գնալու:

----------

Alphaone (30.04.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), einnA (12.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.05.2013), Srtik (09.05.2013), Valentina (30.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամենազզվելի վիճակը. [-էմոցիա][+մտքեր]
Դրա համար լուծում ա պետք. [+մկաններ][+քրտինք]
Ու ծնվում են աշխարհի ամենասենտիմենտալ պատմվածքները, որոնք ոչ մի դեպքում գրի առնել պետք չէ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.05.2013), Վոլտերա (03.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ նոր էի տեղափոխվել էս տուն, ներս մտնելիս անմիջապես կոշիկներս հանում էի, վերցնում ձեռքս ու խելոք-խելոք բարձրանում իմ սենյակ: Մի անգամ տանտիրուհիս ասաց, որ կարիք չկա կոշիկներս հետս վերցնելու, կարող եմ ներքևում դռան մոտ թողնել: Անկեղծորեն զարմացել էի, որովհետև նա սովորաբար արտահայտվում էր, երբ ինչ-որ բան անում ենք, ինչը պետք չէ անել, ոչ թե հակառակը: 

Էդ օրվանից սկսեցի կոշիկներս ներքևում թողնել:

Էսօր հյուրեր ունեի: Առաջինին դիմավորելուց հետո իջա, որ երկրորդին դիմավորեմ: Մեկ էլ տանտիրուհիս իր դռնից դուրս թռավ, ասաց, որ հյուրերիս ասեմ՝ կոշիկները հանեն: Զարմացա (չնայած ինչ կա զարմանալու, հոլանդացիքն են էլի), բայց խելոք-խելոք բոլորին ասացի:

Երբ առաջին հյուրիս դիմավորել էի, տանտիրուհիս իր սենյակում էր: Բայց փաստորեն արանքում գլուխը դուրս է հանել, նայել դռան մոտ ու տեսել, որ կոշիկ չի ավելացել, գլխի ընկել, որ հյուրս կոշիկներով է բարձրացել իմ սենյակ: Ու էդտեղ ուղեղիս մեջ  լամպոչկա վառվեց. իմ կոշիկներն իրեն ներքևում պետք են նրա համար, որ իմանա՝ տանն եմ, թե չէ:

----------

Alphaone (08.05.2013), Arpine (15.05.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), einnA (12.05.2013), erexa (08.05.2013), keyboard (08.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (08.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (08.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (11.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (08.05.2013), Հայկօ (08.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.05.2013), Ուլուանա (08.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չորեքշաբթի օրերը երեկոյան իննի կողմերն եմ յոգայից տուն գալիս: Եթե եղանակը լավն ա լինում, հենց թեքվում եմ դեպի մեզ ուղղահայաց փողոցը, միանգամից մայր մտնող արևը շատ սիրուն էրևում ա. գնդաձև ու նենց սիրուն մուգ դեղին (ծիրանագույն էլի): Էնպիսի զգացողություն ես ունենում, որ եթե անընդհատ ուղիղ շարունակես էդ փողոցով, արևը կբռնես: 

Էսօր էլ չորեքշաբթի էր, էլի տուն էի գալիս նույն ժամին: Արևն էլի իր տեղում էր: Բայց մի էական տարբերություն կար այսօրվա ու նախորդ չորեքշաբթիների միջև. անձրև էր գալիս: Մեջքիս հետևում ծանրացած ամպերն ու դեմքիս թափվող կաթիլները լրացուցիչ հմայք էին հաղորդում փողոցի մյուս ծայրում մայր մտնող արևին:

----------

Alphaone (09.05.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), einnA (12.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Valentina (09.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի րոպե շարունակ սենյակումս էս կողմ- էն կողմ էի անում: «Մյուս շաբաթ ինձ խելոք կպահեմ, նոր»,- անընդհատ կրկնում էի: Բայց հաստա՞տ կկարողանայի էս անհանգստության հետ խելոք պահել ինձ: Թքած: Ավելի լավ ա՝ նախապես հարցը լուծեմ, որ խելոք պահեմ: Ու սիրուն տեղավորվեցի տոմսի դիմաց, Զեմֆիրայի ու Զազի համերգների տոմսեր պատվիրեցի՝ ինքս ինձ խոստանալով, որ այս ամառ այդքանով եզրափակվելու եմ: Դրանից հետո նոր սիրտս հովացավ: 

Մտածում եմ՝ որ մեծանամ, ո՞նց եմ նայելու իմ էս համերգային տուրիզմին: Խնդալու՞ եմ, փոշմանելու՞, որ Իտալիաներում ֆռֆռալու փոխարեն անընդհատ ձգվում եմ մոտակա գերմանական ու հոլանդական քաղաքներ: Չէ, ասում եմ, դժվար շատ փոխվեմ: Մի քսան տարի հետո, երբ հարուստ լինեմ, ինքնաթիռ կնստեմ ու կհասնեմ գերմանական քաղաքներ, որ համերգներին ներկա գտնվեմ:

Էսօր lastfm-ը կպած առաջարկում էր, որ Լանա Դել Ռեյ լսեմ: Ինչ-որ շատ է էդ անունը վերջերս շոշափվում: Շունչս պահած միացրեցի՝ վախենալով, որ դուր կգա, իսկ դա ինձ կմղի ևս մեկ տոմս առնելու: Լսեցի-լսեցի, թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցի. չափից դուրս դինջ է, դուրս չեկավ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (12.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ, բայց մի հատ էլ պիտի ասեմ. ախր Զազի նոր ալբոմը շա՜տ լավն ա: Մարդ քիչ ա մնում՝ բռնի ու պաչի, որ մարդը նորմալ աշխատել ա, երկրորդ ալբոմը գլխառադ չի արել, ինչպես սովորաբար լինում ա: Գնամ, բլոգումս մի քիչ գրեմ էս թեմայով:

----------

Alphaone (15.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, ես էնպիսի մարդ եմ, որը հազվադեպ է եղանակից բողոքում: Ես սիրում էի Ֆինլանդիայի -30-ն ու մի քանի մետրանոց ձյունը, Երևանի շոգերը +40-ի տեսքով, երբ քիչ է մնում՝ մարմինդ հալվի ու ասֆալտին կպչի, Նիցցայի խոնավ շոգը, երբ շորերդ մաշկիդ են լղոզվում, հոլանդական անձրևները, երբ չես հասկանում՝ երկնքից ինչ-որ բան ընկնում է, թե ոչ, նույն Երևանի գարնանային հեղեղները, երբ կոշիկներս հանում եմ ու բոբիկ քայլում փողոցներում: Բայց (հա, էսպիսի գրառումներում պիտի անպայման բայց հայտնվի): Հերիք ա արդեն, իսկականից հերիք ա: Ամառ չէ է, ընդամենը մի էլեմենտար գարուն եմ ուզում, ուզում եմ, որ առանց ձեռնոցի հեծանիվ քշելիս ձեռքերս չսառչեն, որ շալվարի տակից կալգոտկա հագած չլինելու դեպքում ոտքերս չմրսեն, որ ձմեռային կուրտկաս էլ պահարանիցս չհանեմ: Անձրևին էլ, կարկուտին, մնացած ֆլան-ֆստաններին էլ դեմ չեմ, մենակ թե մի քիչ տաքանա  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (21.05.2013), keyboard (15.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (21.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.05.2013), Ուլուանա (15.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թե ինչպես կընթանա մարդու կյանքը, կարծում եմ, կախված է առաջնայնություններից: Ես շատ նպատակներ, երազանքներ, ցանկություններ ունեմ, բայց ինձ համար ամենա-ամենակարևորն իմ սեփական ազատությունն է ու սեփական տարածքը: Ես փոխզիջման գնալ չգիտեմ կամ գուցե գիտեմ, բայց երբ ազատությանս վտանգ է սպառնում, ես բոլոր տեսակի ուժերս հավաքում եմ ու պայքարում վտանգի դեմ: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ բոլոր տեսակի տղամարդկանց շատ շուտ գրողի ծոցն եմ ուղարկում. նրանք սիրում են կանանց իրենց ենթարկեցնել, նույնիսկ եթե դա կատարվում է ամենանուրբ ձևերով:

----------

Alphaone (15.05.2013), Arpine (15.05.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), einnA (17.05.2013), erexa (15.05.2013), Ruby Rue (15.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.05.2013), Srtik (19.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլոր տղամարդիկ պրիմիտիվության աստիճանի նման են իրար: Բոլորը ոնց որ ինկուբատորի ձվից դուրս եկած լինեն: Ու երբ փորձում ես նրանց հետ կյանքը մի քիչ հետաքրքիր դարձնել, դժգոհում են, թե բարդացնում ես ամեն ինչ: Ուֆ:

----------

Alphaone (17.05.2013), Arpine (17.05.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), erexa (17.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (18.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2013), Վոլտերա (21.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամբողջ կյանքում հիշելու եմ այդ պահը, երբ հասնելով Հարլեմ հեծանիվից իջանք ու սկսեցինք քայլել ուժեղ անձրևի տակ՝ էնքան ուժասպառ ու էնքան թաց, որ արդեն թքած ունեինք ևս մի քանի դույլ թրջվելու վրա, իսկ Հարլեմում երաժշտություն էր հնչում: Միշտ հիշելու եմ, որովհետև դա իմ կյանքի ամենաերջանիկ պահերից մեկն էր:

Իսկ երկու օր առաջ, երբ եղանակը շատ ավելի լավն էր, մի տղայի հետ թրև էի գալիս Ուտրեխտի փողոցներում, ու հենց էդ տղան ինձ սուիցիդալության հասցրեց: Չէ՛, երջանկության համար ինձ տղամարդիկ պետք չեն, ավելին՝ նրանց բացակայությունը նույնիսկ ավելի լավ է: Էդ հաստատ:

----------

Alphaone (21.05.2013), CactuSoul (21.05.2013), erexa (21.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2013), Վոլտերա (21.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Դու ներսից սիրուն ես,- ասում են այն տղաները, որոնք չեն ուզում ասել՝ գեշ ես: Փախաք սաղդ, ես ներսից շատ ավելի գեշ եմ:

----------

Alphaone (22.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.05.2013), Այբ (22.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս աղջիկը ո՞վ ա: Լրիվ մենակ ա ճամփորդում, էն էլ համերգի համար, Ֆեյսբուքի անունն եմ ուզում, ասում ա՝ չկա Ֆեյսբուքում, մեյլն ա տալիս: Ասում ա՝ ինքը սիրում ա մենակ ճամփորդել, ուրիշների հետ հավես չի: Ոչ քսվում ա, ոչ նորմալ շորեր հագնում: Եվրոպաները թողած ուզում ա հետ գնա իրա քռչոտ Հայաստանը: Հետո էլ ինձ հակաճառում ա ու դրա համար ներողություն չի խնդրում: Չէ, սա հաստատ գիժ ա:

----------

Alphaone (22.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), einnA (22.05.2013), erexa (23.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.05.2013), Այբ (22.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մոտենալով մեր ուղղահայաց փողոցին՝ երազեցի մայր մտնող այն նարնջագույն սիրուն արևի մասին, որ ամեն չորեքշաբթի սովոր էի տեսնել, բայց անցյալ անգամ չկար: Երբ թեքվեցի, ճառագայթներն աչքերիս ընկան, միայն թե մայր մտնող չէր, շատ ավելի բարձր էր, որովհետև օրերը երկարել են: Չնայած ցրտից սառցակալած ձեռքերիս, թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցի. ուրեմն արևը տեղում է:

----------

CactuSoul (23.05.2013), einnA (23.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (23.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.05.2013), Շինարար (22.05.2013), Ուլուանա (22.05.2013), Վոլտերա (22.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աչքիս Կուրսերայի էս դասընթացից ձեռ քաշեմ  :Cray:  Գրիմ եղբայրներն ու Ալիսը լավ էին: Բայց որ տեսա Դրակուլան ինչ սարսափի ա ինձ հասցնում, մտածեցի՝ տեսնեմ հաջորդն ինչ ա, ամեն անգամ հենց Դրակուլայից սկսեմ սարսռալ, էդ հաջորդ գրքից մի քիչ կկարդամ, որ դա մտքիս մեջ մնա, հանգիստ քնեմ: Բացեցի ցուցակը: Աչքս լույս: Հաջորդը Ֆրանկենշտայնն ա  :Cray:  իմ նուրբ կանացի ներվերը չեն դիմանա:

----------

Alphaone (25.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (23.05.2013), Ուլուանա (23.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ բայց հասկանու՞մ եք, հասկանու՞մ եք, էս գիշեր ձյուն ա գալու, մայիսի քսանչորսի գիշերը ձյուն ա գալու: Ես չեմ հասկանում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ կա՛մ ամսաթիվն եմ խառնել, կա՛մ ջերմաստիճանը: Չէ՛, հիմա մայիս չի, դեկտեմբեր ա, երևի ինչ-որ բան խառնում եմ: Կամ էլ երևի մայիս ա, բայց ինչ-որ աննորմալ մրսում եմ, եղանակի տեսության ձյունն էլ աչքիս ա էրևում: 

Վաղը ինչքան շոր ունեմ հագնելու եմ, որ չմրսեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (24.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (24.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրբաթ օրվա պարապմունքս շուտ է վերջանում. սուպերմարկետ մտնելու ժամանակ մնում է: Քանի որ վաղն էլ շատ խառն եմ լինելու, կիրակի էլ ամեն ինչ փակ է լինելու, էսօր պիտի անպայման հասցնեի երկու-երեք օրվա պաշար հավաքել: 

Երբ դուրս եկա սպորտ ակումբից, թեև երկինքը պարզ էր, բայց հեռվից մեծ արագությամբ դեպի մեզ էին շարժվում բավական ագրեսիվ սև ամպեր: Ուրեմն պետք էր շտապել, որ հենց անձրևը սկսվի, արդեն տանը լինեմ:

Հասնում եմ սուպերմարկետին: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ մուտքի մոտ ամբողջ աշխարհից նեղացած դեմքով մի փիսո է իր համար փռվել: Մարդիկ արագ-արագ գնում-գալիս են, փիսոյին բանի տեղ չեն դնում: Նայեցի դեմքին, սիրտս չդիմացավ, մոռացա սև-սև ամպերի մասին, մոտեցա, սկսեցի շոյել: Փիսոն էլ մի փիսո ասա, իսկական հոլանդացի հսկայական ջանդակով: Սպիտակ փափլիկ թաթիկներ ուներ, կրծքին էլ սպիտակ եռանկյունի կար, մնացած ամբողջ մարմինը մոխրաշագանակագույն էր: 

Շոյեցի փիսոյին: Սկսեց գռմռալ, վեր կացավ, քսմսվեց, պոչը շարժեց: Հետո երևի կա՛մ ես հիշեցի սև ամպերի մասին, կա՛մ ինքը հոգնեց, որովհետև մտա սուպերմարկետ իմ գործերով:

Երբ դուրս եկա ու փորձեցի մոտենալ հեծանիվիս, տեսա՝ կողքը մի տղա է կռացած, մեջքով դեպի ինձ: Մտածեցի՝ իր հեծանիվն է արձակում, որ գնա: Բայց ախր դիրքը հեչ հեծանիվ արձակողի չէր: Գուցե գող էր, իմի կողքը կայանած հեծանիվի շղթան էր քերում, որ տանի: Օրը ցերեկո՞վ, էսքան մարդու ներկայությա՞մբ ու հավանականությամբ, որ տերը րոպեների ընթացքում դուրս կգա սուպերմարկետից: Բան չհասկացա, բայց էնպես հաստատուն քայլերով մոտեցա հեծանիվիս, որ կանգնի, ճամփա տա, ես իմն արձակեմ: 

Էդպես էլ եղավ: Որ մոտեցա, տղան ոտքի կանգնեց ու շատ լայն ժպտաց: Մտածեցի՝ էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ է: Երբ մոտեցա հեծանիվիս, տեսնեմ՝ փիսոն պոչն անիվներին քսելով դեսուդեն է անում:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (25.05.2013), Arpine (25.05.2013), CactuSoul (25.05.2013), ivy (27.05.2013), Ruby Rue (24.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Անջրպետ (24.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երգեր կան, որ սենց տակնուվրա են անում քեզ, լացացնում, սարսռացնում, քանդում, թողնում:

Զազը լավ էր. վերջին երկու շաբաթների ընթացքում տրամս հազարի վրա պահեց, չնայած բոլոր պատճառներն ունեի դեպրեսվելու: Էս քանի օրը մտածեցի՝ հերիք է զազվեմ, հունիսին դեռ ժամանակ կունենամ մինչև հաջորդ համերգը: Մտածեցի՝ մանրից նորից կպնեմ Veils-ին ու Iron & Wine-ին, որովհետև մյուս շաբաթ նրանց համերգներին եմ գնալու, մինչդեռ խիստ վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել երկուսին էլ: Մի քիչ չծանոթանա՞մ, չմտերմանա՞մ երգերի հետ, մինչ կենդանի լսելը:

Ու սպոթիֆայիս կարգադրեցի Veils ու Iron & Wine նվագել: Ասենք, երկրորդի հետ էլի ահագին շփվել էի ապրիլին, նույնիսկ սիրելի երգեր ունեի, բայց Veils-ը լրիվ մութ աշխարհ էր: 

Մեկ էլ էսօր մի երգ նվագեց: Քարացա, գործս թողեցի ու անընդհատ սեղմեցի էդ երգի վրա, որ էլի ու էլի նվագի: Քիչ էր մնում՝ լացեի: Որպես չար կատակ Սպոթիֆայի ռեկլամների էջն ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով խորհուրդ էր տալիս Զազի Ռեկտո վերսոն գնել:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2013), CactuSoul (28.05.2013), Chilly (25.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Անջրպետ (27.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն օրը Սոֆյայի հետ քննարկում էինք, թե ինչքան կարճ ա եղանակի հետ կապված մարդկանց հիշողությունը: Հոլանդացիները մեզ փորձում են համոզել, որ էս տարվա ցուրտը բացառիկ ա, որ սենց բան երբեք չի եղել և այլն: Մենք էլ լուռ գլխով ենք անում, բայց հետո, երբ տարածքում հոլանդացի չի լինում, մեր թերահավատությունն ենք արտահայտում: Ավելին՝ վերջերս ինտերնետում փորփրեցինք, պարզվեց՝ միջին ջերմաստիճանը հենց էսքան է որ կա, էնպես որ թող իզուր հեքիաթներ չպատմեն:

Բայց ասում եմ՝ եղանակի հետ կապված հիշողությունն իսկապես կարճ է: Մի քիչ առաջ հենց էս նույն օրագիրս էի փորփրում: Զարմանքով հայտնաբերեցի, որ անցյալ տարի էս ժամանակները Բեռլինում նույն ցուրտն էր, իսկ էստեղի ու Բեռլինի կլիման շատ տարբեր չէ: Անցյալ տարի կարծեմ սենց ծանր չէի տանում: Գուցե նրանից էր, որ ձմեռային շորերս դեռ հետս էին, չգիտեմ: Կամ էլ գուցե առաջին անգամն էր: Ամեն դեպքում, արանքում կարողացա Երևան գնալ, մի երեք շաբաթ իսկական ամառ տեսնել: Բա էս տարի ի՞նչ եմ անելու: Հուլիսին հաստատ մի շաբաթով պիտի հարավ փախնեմ, թե չէ հաստատ չեմ դիմանա: Եթե հիմիկվանից սկսած գժվում եմ էս ցրտից, հուլիսին կարող ա խելքս թռցրած լինեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (28.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Եղանակի տեսությունն էլի խաբեց,- քթիս տակ ասում եմ՝տեսնելով պատուհանի մյուս կողմում կուտակված հաբրգած ամպերը: Անցյալ գիշեր, երբ նայեցի տեսությունը, խոստանում էր, որ այսօր արևոտ ու տաք (տասնվեց աստիճան էլի) է լինելու: Նորից տաք կուրտկաս հագա, ժակետս էլ ապահովության համար պայուսակս գցեցի ու տնից դուրս եկա: Բայց հենց էն պահին, երբ ոտքս դուրս դրեցի, արև դուրս եկավ, ու էնքան էլ ցուրտ չէր: Արագ քշեցի դեպի սպորտ ակումբ, որտեղ Սոֆյան արդեն փոխված, պատրաստ էր դասին: Մտա դահլիճ, տեղավորվեցի նրա կողքին ու շշուկով, բայց առանց ուրախությունս թաքցնելու ասացի.
- Այսօր տա՜ք է:
- Ըհը,- Սոֆյան ժպտաց: Երկուսով նայեցինք առաստաղին. բարձր պատուհաններից արևը ներս էր ընկնում ու տաքացնում դահլիճը:

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2013), CactuSoul (28.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սենց էլ բան կլինի. գնում եմ քնելու, երբ մութը լրիվ ընկած չի լինում, արթնանում եմ, երբ լույսն արդեն վաղուց բացված է լինում: Ու էդպես էլ երբեք մութը չեմ տեսնում: Էս էլ հյուսիսում ապրելու կայֆը:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2013), CactuSoul (28.05.2013), einnA (29.05.2013), Freeman (28.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (28.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2013), Շինարար (28.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գերմանիայում աերոբիկայի գնալիս ընտրեցի սկսնակների և միջինների համար նախատեսված կուրսը: Էսպես էր. դասերը սկսվեցին ապրիլից, առաջին երկու շաբաթից հետո էլ նոր մարդիկ չէին կարող միանալ (չնայած ինչ հիշում եմ, հա էլ գալիս էին): Տեմպը բավական դանդաղ էր: Մի ամբողջ ժամում հազիվ հասցնում էինք երեք բլոկ սովորել, կրկնել դրանք: Երբեմն հաջորդ դասը սկսում էինք նախորդի երեք բլոկերով, նոր առաջ անցնում: Դասատուն էլ միջին տարիքի բավական նուրբ կին էր (էնքան նուրբ, ինչքան գերմանուհին կարող է լինել): Հաճելի ժպիտ ուներ: Մկանները չափավոր մարզված էին: Փորը մի քիչ կախ էր, ինչը հավանաբար ժամանակին երեխա ունենալու հետևանք էր: 

Գերմանիայում աերոբիկայի դասերը շատ հանդարտ էին անցնում: Հաճույք էի ստանում ամեն նոր բլոկը յուրացնելիս ու կատարելիս (թեև պիտի ասեմ, որ շարժումները մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ մտապահում, հազիվ էի էդ բոլոր բլոկերը հիշում): Ու համ էլ մի տեսակ նրբություն ու կանացիություն կար էդ դասերի մեջ:

Նիդեռլանդներում էլ որոշեցի աերոբիկայի գնալ: Քանի որ արդեն ուշացել էի համալսարանական դասերից, համ էլ սպորտ կենտրոնը շատ հեռու էր իմ տնից, որոշեցի յոգայի տեղի առաջարկած աերոբիկային էլ հաճախել: Էդ սպորտ կենտրոնի յուրահատկությունը նրանում է, որ նույն մարզաձևում տարբեր տեսակի դասընթացներ է առաջարկում: Հենց աերոբիկան մի հինգ-վեց տարատեսակ ունի: Ուսումնասիրեցի բոլորը, ընտրեցի մեկը, որը սկսնակների համար էր, գնացի դասի: Մանրամասները չասեմ: Ուղղակի էդ դասից հետո երեք օր սատկած էի: Հետո ընտրեցի սկսնակների համար նախատեսված մեկ այլ դաս, որը խորհուրդ էր տրվում նաև վնասվածք ունեցողներին: Մտածեցի՝ ավելի թեթև կլինի:

Մտա դահլիճ: Նախորդի պես հայտնվեց դասատուն (բայց էս անգամ ուրիշը) ու էլի միկրոֆոն հագավ: Էդ միկրոֆոնի ներկայությունից արդեն սիրտս վատանում էր. Գերմանիայում նման բան չկար, երաժշտությունն էնքան ուժեղ չէր, որ դասատուին չլսեինք: Հենց սկզբից ահավոր տեմպով ու ագրեսիայով սկսեց (նախորդ դասից չտարբերվող): Էլ չեմ ասում, որ քայլեր կային, որ Գերմանիայում ուրիշ անուն ունեին, էստեղ՝ ուրիշ: Ասենք՝ հենց ասում է step touch, ես ավտոմատ անում եմ այն, ինչն էստեղ side step են կոչում: Մի խոսքով, երեք բլոկն արագ-արագ սովորացրեց: Չէ՛, չսովորացրեց, ցույց տվեց ու գնալով տեմպն է՛լ ավելի արագացնելով անել տվեց: Կարճ ասած՝ էստեղ կես ժամում արեցինք այն, ինչ Գերմանիայում մի ժամում էինք անում: Ավելին՝ էն նույն նազանքը չկար, լրիվ կոպիտ ու ագրեսիվ էր: Ու քայլերի մեջ էլ լիքը քացով խփել ու բոքսել կար, ինչը երբեք Գերմանիայում չէինք անում:

Դասի երկրորդ կեսը մի շարք գժական վարժություններից էր կազմված, որոնց ժամանակ դասատուն հերթով անցնում էր բոլորի մոտով, դուխ տալիս, եթե մեկը վարժության դժվար տարբերակն էր ընտրում, բացականչում heel goed (շատ լավ): Էդ դուխ տալն էլ շատ ագրեսիվ տոնով է անում, պատահում է՝ գոռում է. yes, yes, you can do it (երաժշտության ռիթմի տակ): Էդ ագրեսիան, կոպտությունը բավական խորթ էր ինձ համար, բայց ամեն դեպքում որոշեցի գոնե շաբաթը մեկ հաճախել էս դասերին: 

Էսքանից հետո եկեք պատկերացնենք դասատուին: Միջին վիճակագրական հոլանդացու համեմատ բավական կարճահասակ, թուխ մաշկով, կապույտ աչքերով ու բավական տարօրինակ կազմվածքով աղջիկ է: Մարմնի վերին մասը՝ իրանը շատ լայն է, էնքան մարզված է, որ ոտքերի ու ձեռքերի մկանները շատ անդուր դուրս ցցված են: Ոտքերին նայելիս քեզ կթվա՝ ֆուտբոլիստ է, այ էդքան կոպիտ են: Դեմքն էլ մի տեսակ կատաղի արտահայտություն ունի, կյանքում չես պատկերացնի նրան ժպտալիս: 

Էդ մարզվածության հետ մեկտեղ թեթևակի փոր ունի: Մտածում ես՝ լավ, ո՞նց չի կարողացել մաշացնել, նույնիսկ եթե ժամանակին երեխա է ունեցել: Ախր էդ կատաղի վարժությունները, որ մեզ անել է տալիս, հեչ որ չէ, ինքն էլ է անում, իսկ դրանք հանգիստ փորը կմաշացնեն:

Մեկ էլ էսօր դասի վերջում ասաց, որ մյուս շաբաթվանից ինքը չի դասավանդելու: Մեր հարցական հայացքներին պատասխանեց.
- Բալիկը շուտով կծնվի:
Հետո իմացանք, որ յոթ ամսական հղի է:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2013), CactuSoul (31.05.2013), einnA (29.05.2013), erexa (29.05.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), Ruby Rue (28.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արևածագ (29.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած մեր համալսարանի կենտրոնական գրադարանը բավական մեծ է ու մարդաշատ, չորրորդ հարկում պարապողներս արդեն իրար դեմքով գիտենք. միշտ նույն մարդիկ են գալիս-գնում:

Էդ բոլորի մեջ երկու սև աչք-ունքով տղաներ կան: Մի անգամ Սոֆյային ասացի.
- Լսի, սրանք հաստատ հայ են:
- Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող են պարսիկ լինել,- պատասխանեց Սոֆյան, որը պարսիկ ընկեր ունի, հետևաբար մեր տարածքի սև աչք-ունքը նրան ծանոթ են:

Բայց չէ, չհամոզեց: Ես ներքուստ ահավոր համոզված էի, որ հայ են, չնայած պիտի ասեմ, որ քյառթուության նշույլ անգամ չկար վրաները: Հա ուզում էի խոսելիս անցնել կողքներով, որ տեսնեմ՝ ինչ լեզվով են խոսում, բայց ամեն անգամ հետներն ուրիշ մարդ էլ էր լինում, ու ոնց որ հոլանդերեն էին խոսում:

Էրեկ ոնց էղավ, գրադարանի մուտքի մոտ տեսա նրանց, երկուսով էին: Մեկը մյուսին ասաց.
- Ի՞նչ կա-չկա:
- Հեչ, քննությունները սկսվում են:

Հենց մի քանի քայլ հեռացանք նրանցից, բացականչեցի.
- Հա՜յ են, նրանք հայ են:
Չմոտեցա նրանց, ոչ էլ երբևէ կմոտենամ, բայց էն պահից սկսած, երբ իսկապես համոզվեցի, որ հայ են, մի տեսակ ապահովության զգացողություն առաջացավ:

----------

Alphaone (01.06.2013), CactuSoul (31.05.2013), einnA (29.05.2013), erexa (30.05.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (29.05.2013), Անջրպետ (29.05.2013), Դատարկություն (29.05.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2013), Շինարար (29.05.2013), Ուլուանա (29.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2013), Վոլտերա (29.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս Veils-ը նենց հետաքրքիր խումբ ա: Եթե նրանց տասնվեց-տասնյոթ տարեկանում հայտնաբերած լինեի, հաստատ շատ կսիրեի: Ինձ համար Starsailor-ի ու Muse-ի շարքից կլիներ: Բայց որ հիմա եմ հայտնաբերել, ճիշտ ա՝ որոշ երգեր ինձ տանում են, ամեն դեպքում դա կարճ ա տևում: Բացի դրանից, էդ երգերը ոչ թե իրականում ինձ տանում են, այլ հիշեցնում, որ կտանեին, եթե մի տասը տարի առաջ դրանք լսեի: Հետաքրքիր զգացողություն ա: Իրանց երգերը լսելիս ոնց որ համ ես լինեմ, համ ես չլինեմ, որովհետև տասնվեց տարեկան ես եմ, որն արդեն ես չեմ: Էս ինչ խառը գրեցի:

----------

CactuSoul (31.05.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն էս Եվրոպաներում երբ նոր մարդու հետ եմ ծանոթանում (իսկ դա Հայաստանի համեմատ անտանելի հաճախ ա լինում) ու անունս ասում եմ, հենց սկզբից էլ վստահ եմ լինում, որ չեն հիշելու: Ոմանք որոշ ժամանակ անց հազար ներողություն խնդրելով նորից են հարցնում: Ոմանք հենց առաջին վայրկյանից սկսած անընդհատ կրկնում-պարապում են, մի երկու օր անց հպարտորեն հայտարարում են, որ հիշում են: Ոմանք Ֆեյսբուքում ավելացնում էին ինձ, ու կախված նրանից, թե որն է իրենց մայրենի լեզուն, էդպես արտասանում անունս: Ոմանք կարճ տարբերակ են խնդրում, դե ես էլ հնարավոր ամենակարճ տառային համադրությունն եմ ասում՝ Բյու: Կա նաև մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ, որոնք էսքան ամիս հետս շփվում են, բայց անունս դեռ չգիտեն կամ չեն յուրացրել (երկրորդ ղեկավարս վառ օրինակ):

Ուրեմն երբ առաջին անգամ յոգայի գնացի, դասատուն մոտեցավ ինձ, ձեռքը մեկնեց, ներկայացավ, ես էլ քթիս տակ իմ անունն ասեցի՝ համոզված լինելով, որ սկի չլսեց էլ: Որ լսեր էլ, մեկ ա չէր հիշելու:

Դասերի ժամանակ Խեռին (այդպես է նրա անունը) հենց տեսնում է մեկը կամ մի քանիսը դիրքը սխալ են անում, առանց կոնկրետ որևէ մեկի դիմելու ասում է, թե որն է ճիշտը, թե ոնց չպետք է անել: Երբ սխալ անողները ես կամ Սոֆյան ենք լինում, նույնն ասում է անգլերեն:

Ուրեմն մի դիրք կա, որի աջ ու ձախը միշտ խառնում եմ: Սովորաբար դիմացս կանգնած Սոֆյային եմ նայում, որ ուղղեմ, որովհետև դասատուին նայելն օգուտ չի տալիս, էդ ժամանակ ինքը դեմքով դեպի մեզ չի լինում: Երեկ հերթական անգամ էդ դիրքը թարս արեցի: Էս Խեռին էլ տարավ-բերեց, ասեց.
- Բյուրա՛կն, աջ ոտքդ ծալի: 

Մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին: Տեսնես՝ որտե՞ղ էր անունս սովորել:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (01.06.2013), CactuSoul (31.05.2013), einnA (01.06.2013), Freeman (01.06.2013), Peace (31.05.2013), Ruby Rue (31.05.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.06.2013), Անջրպետ (31.05.2013), Դատարկություն (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (31.05.2013), Շինարար (31.05.2013), Ուլուանա (31.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, թանկագինս: Քեզ հետ մի ամբողջ կյանք եմ ապրել, քեզնից սովորել, օրինակ վերցրել, վարակվել, ուժ ստացել: Դու կողքիս ես եղել իմ ամենաջղային, ամենամենակ, ամենակոտրված պահերին: Մխիթարել ես ինձ, հանգստացրել, հետս տխրել, բղավել, եթե հարկ է եղել, լացացրել: Դու ինձ դարձրել ես այն, ինչ կամ այսօր ու այն, ինչ լինելու եմ վաղը: Եվ եթե քո ճամփով եմ գնում, ոչնչից չեմ վախենում, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ դու լավ տեղ ես հասել: Ու հա՛, գիտեմ, որ քո հետքերով եմ գնում: Կհասնեմ մի օր, թանկագինս, կհասնեմ: Շնորհակալ եմ էս բոլոր տարիներին ինձ հետ լինելու համար, շնորհակալ եմ, չնայած դու սկի իմ գոյության մասին էլ չգիտես: Շնորհավոր, սիրելի Ալանիս, շնորհավոր իմ ֆեմինիստ բարեկամ:

----------

Alphaone (01.06.2013), Chilly (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի տեսակ երջանիկ զգացողություն է իջել վրաս: Դեռ երեկ առավոտյան այնքան հոգնած էի, որ մտածում էի՝ մի շաբաթով արձակուրդ գնամ: Բայց այսօր լրիվ նոր ուժերով եմ: Երևի Ուտրեխտն էր ու երեկվա հիանալի եղանակը՝ կապույտ երկինք, պայծառ արև, համերգն էր ու Խրոնինգեն եկող վերջին գնացքին հասցնելը, մեկ էլ էս առավոտ շուտ արթնանալն էր ու յոգայի հրաշալի դասն ընդամենը երեքով: Եվ մոռանում եմ, որ գիշերն ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ եմ քնել, մոռանում եմ անգամ, որ համերգից հետո միգրենի անտանելի նոպա ունեցա, որը սպանվեց նուրոֆենի մեկ հաբով, մոռանում եմ, որովհետև լրիվ պատրաստ եմ մի շաբաթ էլ ճռռալուն: Ու մտածում եմ՝ հանգիստը բնավ դադարն ու քունը չեն, այլ զգացողությունները, նոր ու հաճալեի զգացողությունները:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), einnA (05.06.2013), Ingrid (08.06.2013), Ruby Rue (03.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.06.2013), Դատարկություն (03.06.2013), Ուլուանա (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խոհանոցում ընթրիքս եմ սարքում: Մեկ էլ Կարմենը՝ հետս ապրող աղջիկներից մեկը մտավ, վիզը երկարացրեց, նայեց՝ ինչ եմ սարքում, ասեց.
- Յա՜, էս ի՞նչ յուրահատուկ բան ես սարքում:
Ես էլ նենց համեստի մեջ պատասխանեցի.
- Յուրահատուկ չի, սովորական ընթրիք ա:

Բայց դե ինքը չգիտեր, որ ես աշխարհի ամենահամով սալաթն էի սարքում: Ուզու՞մ եք բաղադրատոմսն ասեմ: Մտնում եք խոհանոց, ինչ գտնում եք, կտրտուկ, լցնում եք իրար վրա, վրայից՝ զեյթունի ձեթ ու կծու, շա՜տ կծու բիբար: Ու ստեղ ամենակարևորը. պետք ա ահավոր սոված լինել:

----------

Alphaone (04.06.2013), einnA (05.06.2013), Kita (30.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (04.06.2013), Դատարկություն (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2013), Շինարար (04.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս քանի օրը հա նվնվում եմ, թե ինձ հանգիստ ա պետք, թե ուժերս սպառվում են, պետք ա մի շաբաթով ամեն ինչ կիսատ թողնել ու ցվրվել տաք երկրներ և այլն:

Ուրեմն իրիկունը բանից բեխաբար գալիս եմ տուն, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ Սոֆյան մեյլ ա գրել. «Գալի՞ս ես հունիսի 16-20-ը Բարսելոնա գնանք»: Նույն վայրկյանին Սրջանն ա սկայփով գրում. «Գնում ենք Բարսելոնա, միանու՞մ ես»: Տենց, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու տոմսն առնում եմ: Կայֆ են էլի սենց սպոնտան որոշումները: Ինձ որ մնար, կյանքում հավես չէի անի վեր կենալ, Բարսելոնա գնալ:

----------

einnA (05.06.2013), erexa (05.06.2013), Ingrid (08.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (05.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամա՜ռ, Խրոնինգենում ամառ ա էկել: Ուռա՜: Հավատս չի գալիս: Քսաներկու աստիճա՜ն, արև՜... ուռա, ժակետի տակից մենակ կարճթև՜, ուռա՜: Դե արի ու էս եղանակին գրադարում լռվի:

----------

Ingrid (08.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2013), Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ է, էս եղանակը չափից դուրս լավն ա դաս անելու համար: Ավելի լավ ա սաղ մի կողմ թողնեմ, նստեմ, մի քիչ զվարճանամ, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր գրեմ: Իրիկունն էլ կդնեմ ակումբում, սաղ կասեն՝ ի՜նչ լավն ա, իզուր չուղարկեցիր մրցույթին, ես էլ ինձնից գոհ մեջս կուռեմ՝ հավատալով, որ եթե ուղարկեի, կհաղթեի:

----------

Alphaone (08.06.2013), Ingrid (08.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արդեն պատմել եմ, թե ինչու է տանտիրուհիս մեծահոգաբար թույլ տալիս, որ կոշիկները ներքևում թողնենք:

Էս քանի օրը Խրոնինգենում բավական տաք է (ես ասեմ տաք, դուք հասկացեք +23, հետն էլ սառը քամի), սպորտ դահլիճում էլ հանդերձարանը չի աշխատում: Էդ երկուսի համակցության արդյունքում ամեն օր առավոտյան եմ որոշում՝ ինչ կոշիկ հագնել: Եթե աերոբիկա եմ ունենում, բնականաբար, սպորտային կոշիկներով եմ դուրս գալիս, որ հետո հեշտ փոխվեմ, իսկ եթե չէ, ուղղակի թեթև կոշիկ եմ հագնում, տուն գալուն պես էլ մուտքի մոտ հանում, հետս իմ սենյակ բարձրացնում: Արդյունքում՝ գարնանային ավելի տաք կոշիկներս մնում են ներքևում նույնիսկ էն ժամանակ, երբ տանը չեմ:

Էսօր երբ տուն էկա, տեսնեմ՝ կոշիկների վերևում տանտիրուհիս նամակ է թողել. "Dear all, please do not leave any extra shoes here!" Շշմած նայեցի գրությանը, չնայած սպասելի էր, որ վաղ թե ուշ նման բան լինելու էր. երևի էսօր մի քանի զույգ կոշիկ է տեսել ու բացակայող հեծանիվներ, ուղեղի տոկերն իրար են տվել, թե՝ հիմա սրանք տա՞նն են, թե՞ չէ: Հագիս թեթև կոշիկները հանեցի, հետս վերև տարա. միևնույն է, վաղը ցուրտ է լինելու, նորից գարնանայինները պիտի հագնեմ: Երբ հասա իմ սենյակ ու սկսեցի մի քիչ մտածել, որոշեցի տանտիրուհուս դաս տալ. սրանից հետո երբեք ներքևում որևէ տեսակի կոշիկ չեմ թողնի: Թող մատից հոտ քաշի, իմանա՝ տանն եմ, թե չէ:

----------

Alphaone (08.06.2013), einnA (15.06.2013), Freeman (08.06.2013), Ingrid (08.06.2013), Kita (30.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2013), Ուլուանա (08.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր եմ ջոկում, որ ախր էս հոգեբանական թրիլլերը շատ կայֆ ժանր ա  :Jpit:  Շատ էլ որ չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, բայց գրելը կա՜յֆ ա: Լիքը բան ես սովորում ընթացքում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (08.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (08.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առավոտն արթնանալուց դժվարություն չունեցա: Անցյալ գիշեր շուտ էի գնացել քնելու՝ կեսգիշերից կես ժամ առաջ, երբ մութը լրիվ չէր ընկել, ու արևմուտքում կարելի էր ամպերի սպիտակ գիծ նկատել: 

Փորձի համար սուրճ չխմեցի: Ուզում էի տեսնել՝ ինչքան թարմ կմնամ: Նախաճաշից հետո դուրս եկա, գնացի սպորտ կենտրոն, որտեղ Սոֆյան փոխված արդեն ինձ էր սպասում: Քունը տանում էր: Ասում էր՝ հաճույքով նորից անկողին կմտներ: Իսկ ես զարմանալիորեն թարմ էի:

Դասից հետո դուրս եկանք, գնացինք համալսարան: Սոֆյան արթնացել էր, իսկ ես ոչ թե քնել էի, այլ մի տեսակ անջատվել էի: Նենց հաճելի հանգստություն էր իջել վրաս, այլևս ոչինչ չէր անհանգստացնում, պատրաստ էի թեզս կիսատ թողնել ու տուն գնալ կամ էդպես ռելաքսված ժամերով նստել: Բայց քանի որ աշխատանքային շաբաթը նոր է սկսվում, կաֆետերիայից XL սուրճ գնեցի, ամբողջ բաժակը դատարկեցի ու կես ժամ անց դարձա աշխույժ, ներվային միջին վիճակագրական մարդ ու անցա աշխատելու: 

Ես գիտեմ, որ թարս եմ, բայց երկուշաբթիները մի տեսակ շատ եմ սիրում, ու ամեն շաբաթ-կիրակի անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ, թե երբ է աշխատանքային շաբաթը նորից սկսվելու:

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2013), erexa (14.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (12.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչքան ձգտում եմ հավասարակշռության իմ կյանքում, էնքան չի ստացվում:

Անցյալ շաբաթվա ծուլությունից հետո, երբ բացի Կուրսերայի մի էսսե գրելուց Պոյի պատմվածքները վերջացնելուց հետո բան չեմ արել գալիս է էս շաբաթը, երբ պիտի թեզիս երկու բաժին ավարտած լինեմ ու երկու ղեկավարներիս ուղարկեմ, Կուրսերայում էսսեներ գնահատեմ, Ֆրանկենշտայնը կարդամ, ուսումնական ծրագիրը գրեմ (սրա մասին շա՜տ հետո մի օր կպատմեմ): Ուֆ: Բայց երևի կյանքի ամբողջ իմաստն էս անհավասարակշռությունն ա, էս անսպասելիությունը, հանգստի ու ակտիվության իրար հաջորդելը: Թե չէ ահավոր անհետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե էս բոլորն իրենք իրենցով բաշխվեին ամբողջ ամսվա մեջ:

----------

CactuSoul (14.06.2013), einnA (15.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (15.06.2013), Yevuk (15.06.2013), Այբ (21.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2013), Շինարար (13.06.2013), Ուլուանա (13.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (13.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ էր: Արևը լավն էր, մարդիկ էլ, ավազն էլ, ծովն էլ, Գաուդին էլ, բլուրներն էլ, պալատանման հոսթելն էր, դիմացի շենքի պատշգամբում պարբերաբար հայտնվող կիսամերկ ամեն տեղը թրաշած տղաներն էլ, ճամփի ընկերներս էլ, ուտելիքն էլ համ ուներ, սպասարկելիս մարդիկ ժպտում էին: Լավ էր: 

Իսկ ինքնաթիռը չէր կարողանում վայրէջք կատարել, որովհետև փոթորիկ էր: Էրեխեքն էստեղ անհանգստանում էին մեզ համար, ասում էին՝ շատ վախենալու էր պատկերացնելը, որ էդ պահին մեր ինքնաթիռը պիտի իջնի: Մենք էլ էինք օդի մեջ վախեցել, երբ անընդհատ թափ էր տալիս, անընդհատ ընկնում էինք, պտտվում, գնում-գալիս: Բայց վերջը հասանք էստեղ, որտեղ արև չկա, միշտ ամպեր են, միշտ ցուրտ է, լանդշաֆտը տափակ է, տղաները սառած են, ուտելիքը համ չունի, սպասարկողներն էլ սառն են:

----------

Alphaone (20.06.2013), CactuSoul (21.06.2013), erexa (21.06.2013), Kita (30.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.06.2013), Այբ (21.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (21.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր կարևոր տոն է հյուսիսներում: Թաքուն ափսոսում էի, որ Սկանդինավիայում չեմ, որ տոնակատարությունները տեսնեմ, բայց հետն էլ մտածում էի՝ Խրոնինգենն էլ բավականաչափ հյուսիս է, գուցե էստեղ էլ մի բան լինի: Անցյալ տարի անգամ Պոտսդամում Ֆեթ դը լա մյուզիք կար:

Էդպես հույսերով մտածում եմ, թե երեկոյան ինչով կարելի է զբաղվել, մինչ առավոտվանից սկսված անձրևն ուղղակի չի դադարում, ոչ մի վայրկյան չի դադարում: Էս էլ ձեզ տարվա ամենաերկար օր:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրադարանի կաֆետերիայում նստած թեյ էի խմում: Հայացքս մի կետի ֆիքսած մտածում էի՝ «Դրակուլայի» էսսեն ոնց եմ գրելու: Էդ կետն էլ մի կետ լիներ, ինձնից քիչ հեռու գտնվող դատարկ շիշ էր: Մեկ էլ հանկարծակի վեր եմ թռնում՝ նկատելով շշի վրա գրվածը. «Բյուրեղ»:

----------

Alphaone (23.06.2013), CactuSoul (26.06.2013), einnA (30.06.2013), Enna Adoly (24.06.2013), Kita (30.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.06.2013), Լուսաբեր (24.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ տարի հանդիպեցի ինձ նման խելառ մեկին, որը երկրից երկիր էր գնում համերգների համար: Նա խորհուրդ տվեց, որ ամեն անգամ նման գժություն անելիս ընտրեմ էնպիսի քաղաք, որտեղ երբևէ չեմ եղել: Այն ժամանակ էդպես էլ արեցի՝ գնելով Ալանիս Մորիսեթի՝ Դյուսելդորֆում կայանալիք համերգի տոմսը: Բայց դրանից հետո նոր քաղաքների հանդեպ հետաքրքրությունս կորավ, մնացին համերգները, ու հիմա արդեն երրորդ անգամ եմ Դյուսելդորֆ գնում: Այս անգամ Զեմֆիրայի համար: Մի եսիմինչ քաղաք չէ, բայց արդեն էմոցիոնալ կապվածություն ունեմ հետը:

----------

CactuSoul (26.06.2013), Enna Adoly (24.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ, բայց բոց համերգ էր  :LOL:  ամեն ինչով բոց էր: էն, որ դահլիճում խիստ քչություն անող գերմանացիներն ու հոլանդացիները մեկ ա նույն սառած քյաբաբն էին, էն որ նախկին սովետական ժողովուրդները լավ տժժում էին, ու դիմացի շարքերում շարժվելու տեղ չկար, մեկ էլ էն, որ անաստվածը բռնեց ու Հայաստանի ու Գերմանիայի դրոշները շփոթեց  :LOL:  ու հա, կարևորներից, որ ինձ արտաքնապես ահավոր նման աղջիկը, որի դեմքից երևում էր՝ հայերեն չգիտի ու շատ վարժ ռուսերեն էր խոսում, վերջը հայ դուրս էկավ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (25.06.2013), CactuSoul (26.06.2013), einnA (30.06.2013), Kita (30.06.2013), Peace (25.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2013), Դատարկություն (25.06.2013), Շինարար (25.06.2013), Ուլուանա (25.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, սիրում եմ սրճարաններում պատուհանի մոտ նստել, որ անցորդներին նայեմ. իմ սիրած զբաղմունքներից է:

Էսօր առավոտյան Դյուսելդորֆի մի սրճարանում կոֆեինի առաջին դոզաս էի ստանում, հետն էլ գիրք կարդում: Մեկ էլ նկատեցի՝ մի տատիկ է փողոցն անցնում: Կնճռոտ երեսով, սպիտակ մազերով, երկու հյուսով, ուսապարկով, վրան՝ արջուկ կախած: Էնքան նայեցի տատիկին, մինչև տեսադաշտիցս անհետացավ: Ախր շատ սիրուն էր ինքը: Ու մի եզրակացություն արեցի: Ծերությունը շատ սիրուն է, աչքի համար հաճելի: Ուղղակի չգիտես ինչու ժամանակակից հասարակությունը գեղեցկության Աստված գիտի ինչ ստանդարտներ է հորինել: 

Էլ ծերանալուց չեմ վախենում:

----------

CactuSoul (26.06.2013), einnA (30.06.2013), erexa (26.06.2013), Kita (30.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (27.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (26.06.2013), Դատարկություն (26.06.2013), Շինարար (26.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան էիր ուզում ինձ հարբացնել անցյալ գիշեր, բայց կոկտեյլներդ շատ լավն էին ստացվում: Քեզ հետ կարող էի անվերջ զրուցել, ամբողջ գիշեր խմել, անցնել ալկոհոլի՝ սահմանածս բոլոր տեսակի սահմանները, բայց խիղճս չէր մեռել, ու ես գիտեի, որ առավոտյան կարևոր հանդիպում ունեի, հետևաբար պիտի տուն գնայի: Քեզ հետ ինձ ապահով էի զգում, մի բան, որ հազվադեպ է պատահում: Հասցրել եմ քեզ ուսումնասիրել այս երկու տարիների ընթացքում, ավելի լավ ճանաչել: Ու մի այլ կարգի հարգում եմ քեզ հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ PhD-ից հետո ուզում ես ֆերմերություն անել: 

Երբ գնամ Հայաստան, գուցե մոռանամ գրադարանում անցկացրածս անվերջանալի ժամերը, անձրևն ու չեկող ամառը, մարդկանց անունները, որոնց հետ ծանոթացել եմ էս ընթացքում, բայց երբեք մտքիցս դուրս չի գա նոյեմբերյան այն երեկոն, երբ Ամելանդի նավահանգստից քայլում էինք դեպի հոսթել ու քննարկում նեյրոգիտության հարցեր, երբ Խրոնինգեն վերադարձիս առթիվ փուչիկ նվիրեցիր, երբ նայեցի քեզ ու նիհարած, դժբախտ, տարօրինակ տեսա, երբ գիշերը քո տնից դուրս գալիս ուզում էի վստահ լինել, որ ուղիղ եմ քայլում, իսկ դու ուսերս ցնցում էիր, որ թեքվեմ: Ու մենք ծիծաղում էինք, մեռյալ գիշերվա մեջ հռհռում:

----------

CactuSoul (28.06.2013), einnA (30.06.2013), erexa (28.06.2013), Jarre (28.06.2013), Ruby Rue (28.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (28.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.06.2013), Ուլուանա (28.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2013), Վոլտերա (30.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի յոգայի դասատու ունեմ, անունը՝ Էնջի: Եթե մի օր հաջողացնեմ, հոգեբանական թրիլլերս ավարտեմ, անպայման կհանդիպեք նրա կերպարին, բայց հիմա ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում պատմել: Հա՛, ուրեմն էս Էնջին հիմնական դասատու չէ, փոխարինում է Խեռիին կամ Ջինային: Խմբում շատերը կան, որ հենց իմանում են՝ հաջորդ դասն Էնջին է տալու, ուղղակի չեն գալիս: 

Պատկերացրեք էս Էնջիին. միջին տարիքի կին է, ճկունությունը մասամբ կորցրած: Չգիտեմ էլ հոլանդացի է, թե չէ, որովհետև տարօրինակ ակցենտով է հոլանդերեն խոսում: Ահավոր շատ ու գունագեղ է քսվում (մանուշակագույն ստվերաներկ, կարմիր շրթներկ): Մազերը բլոնդից էլ բաց գույնի, ըստ երևույթին գունափած է, մեջն էլ մի կարմիր փունջ: Յոգայի շալվարը պարտադիր փայլերով է, սրունքների մազերը թրաշած չեն, ու երբ մոտենում է քեզ, հստակ տեսնում ես բարակ խուճուճ սև մազերը: Հետն էլ վրայից յուբկա է հագնում: Ոտքերի եղունգներն էլ կապույտ են ներկված: Ձայնը խռպոտ է:

Էս Էնջիի դասերին ահավոր լարվում ենք: Պատճառը մինչև վերջ չենք հասկանում: Գուցե ձայնից է, գուցե նրանից, որ ինքն էլ բոլոր դիրքերը կատարյալ չի անում կամ գուցե պարզապես փորձում է լավ դասատու երևալ, արդյունքում հակառակն է ստացվում: Էնջին դասի ժամանակ հաճախ է շարքերի միջով անցնում ու իբր ցուցումներ տալիս: Ասենք, մի անգամ մատրասիկս մի քիչ ծուռ էր, եկավ, ուղղել տվեց կամ էլ ռելաքսացիայի ժամանակ մատներս ծածկոցի տակից դուրս էին մնացել, մոտեցավ, ներս մտցրեց: Որպեսզի հակադրությունը հասկանաք, ասեմ, որ Ջինան էլ է շարքերի միջով անցնում: Մի անգամ ձեռքերը դրեց կրծքավանդակիս, որ տեսնի՝ ճիշտ եմ շնչում, թե չէ: Մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ մոտեցավ ու ծնկներս թեթևակի ծալել տվեց, որ ազդրիս առաջային մկաններն աշխատեն:

Էսօր էդ տխուր դասերից մեկն էր, երբ Էնջին Խեռիին էր փոխարինելու: Էդ առիթով դահլիճը կիսադատարկ էր, չնայած ուրբաթ երեկոյի դասերը սովորաբար լիքն են լինում: Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ յոգայի հաճախողներն ամենատարբեր տարիքի մարդիկ են՝ սկսած թինեյջերներից, վերջացրած յոթանասուն-ութսուն տարեկան տատիներով: Էսօր էն օրերից էր, որ էդ զառամյալ տատիներից մեկը եկել, դահլիճի մյուս ծայրում կանգնած յոգա էր անում: Էս Էնջին էլ բռնեց, մեզ sun warrior դիրքում կանգնացրեց ու սկսեց շարքերով անցնել: Ասեմ, որ տեղից էդ դիրքում երկար մնալն էնքան էլ հարմար չէ, իսկ տատիի համար իսկական գլխացավանք է: Դրա համար ինքը ծունկը չի էլ ծալում, ուղղակի մեջքը մի քիչ դեպի հետ է թեքում: Էնջին էլ, սաղ դահլիճի ջահելությանը թողած, կպած ուզում էր տատիի ժանգոտած ծունկը ծալել տալ, մինչև խեղճ պառավը չասեց, որ իր ծունկն ուղղակի չի ծալվում: Էստեղ նոր հասկացա, թե ինչու շատերը չեն սիրում նրա դասերին գալ:

----------

Alphaone (29.06.2013), CactuSoul (29.06.2013), Ruby Rue (29.06.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Վոլտերա (30.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սեպտեմբերին, երբ Դանիկային հրաժեշտ տվեցի, ասացի՝ մի օր կտեսնվենք: Աչքերս լցվել էին: Սա այն բաժանումներից էր, որ գիտես՝ գուցե դիմացինին այլևս երբեք չես տեսնի, ու դրանից ներսդ կծկվում է, գիտես, որ ահավոր կարոտելու ես:

Երեկ Լուիզի հրաժեշտի փարթին էր: Անկեղծ ասած, էնքան էլ չէի ուզում գնալ, բայց որ խոստացել էի, զոռով ինձ ստիպեցի ու սլացա բարի ուղղությամբ: Մեկ էլ ճամփին մի բան կատարվեց, որ քիչ մնաց՝ հեծանիվից ընկնեի: Դիմացի մայթին կանգնած էր ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս, հենց ինքը՝ Դանիկան, հետն էլ Անահին, էլի Խրոնինգենի մեր էրեխեքից: Իջա հեծանիվիցս, գնացի, փաթաթվեցի, մի երկու բառ փոխանակեցինք:

Լուիզի փարթին նորմալ անցավ: Դանիկան ու Անահին դեռ Խրոնինգենում են: Իբր էսօր երեկոյան պիտի հանդիպեինք, երեկ հրաժեշտ չտվեցինք: Ես էլ Մարայայի տանն էի Լուիզի հետ: Մարայան էլ պիտի գնար Դանիկայի հետ հանդիպելու, բայց հոգնած էր, թողեց վաղվա: Ես չգնացի: Վաղն էլ չեմ գնա: Մի տեսակ ներքին անտարբերություն կա, ու հավատս չի գալիս, որ ոչինչ չեմ զգում էն փաստից, որ էս երկու տարվա լավագույն ընկերներիցս մեկն էստեղ ա ու որ գուցե այլևս երբեք չտեսնեմ նրան:

----------

einnA (01.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.07.2013), Այբ (02.07.2013), Մինա (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2013), Վոլտերա (30.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր հուլիսի մեկն ա: Հուլիս, լսու՞մ եք: Հու-լիս: Ամռան երկրորդ ամիսը: Դե լավ, եթե էս ախմախների ստանդարտներով գնանք, տասներորդ օրը: Բայց ըստ բոլոր սահմանումների ամառ ա: 

Էսօր ես տնից դուրս եկա էն նույն կոշիկներով, որոնք հագնում էի փետրվարին: Էսօր նկատեցի, որ գուլպաներս մաշվել են, որովհետև էս տարի շատ եմ գուլպա հագել: Էսօր մամայիս հետ սկայփով խոսելիս տեսա, որ կարճթև է հագել, նախանձեցի: Էսօր եղանակի տեսությունը նայեցի, տեսնեմ՝ Երևանում 37 է: Հաստատ մարդիկ Ֆեյսբուքում ու այլուր շոգից են բողոքում: Է՜հ: Էրնեկ չէր տեղերով փոխվեինք:

----------

Alphaone (03.07.2013), CactuSoul (02.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.07.2013), Այբ (02.07.2013), Մինա (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2013), Վոլտերա (02.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գնացքդ հինգ րոպե ուշ է հասնում կայարան: Շնչակտուր վազում ես, որ հաջորդին հասնես: Քթիդ տակով դանդաղ սահում է հենց նոր բաց թողածդ գնացքը: Սահում, կամաց-կամաց արագանում ու կորում տեսադաշտիցդ: Կանգնում ես քարացած ու չես հասկանում՝ ինչ է կատարվում: Աշխարհի ամենավատ զգացողությունն է:

Իսկ ես ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ Բոն հնարավորինս շուտ հասնեմ, որ առաջին շարքում տեղս ապահովեմ: Իսկ հիմա... բաց կթողնեմ նաև Արնհեմ-Քյոլն գնացքը, ստիպված կլինեմ երկու ժամ սպասել հաջորդին, երկու ժամ ուշ կհասնեմ Բոն ու շնչակտուր կնետվեմ դեպի համերգասրահ: Ու հույս ունեմ, մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, որ ամեն դեպքում համերգից գոհ կլինեմ:

----------

erexa (03.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.07.2013), Այբ (03.07.2013), Մինա (09.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն ա Բոնը: Ներվերս անջատած նստել էի Հռենոսի ափին ու ոչ մի տեղ գնալ չէի ուզում: Ուղղակի արև էի տեսել ու բաց թողնել չէի ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (04.07.2013), Մինա (09.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր առաջին անգամ կարճթևով ու սանդալներով տնից դուրս եկա: Սառեցի: Էլ նման բան չեմ անի:

Ես գիտեմ, որ սովորաբար եղանակի տեսությունը հաղորդելիս ասում են ջերմաստիճանը ստվերում: Բայց դա Հայաստանի նման երկրների համար է: Էստեղ հայտարարում են այն ջերմաստիճանը, որը կստանաս, եթե ջերմաչափով դուրս գաս արևի տակ ու ջերմաչափիդ կես ժամ համոզես 20 աստիճանն անցնել: Ու չեմ հասկանում՝ էս ցրտին ո՞նց են էս հոլանդացիները տկլոր ֆռֆռում դրսերում:

----------

CactuSoul (12.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (05.07.2013), Մինա (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մոտ վեց ամիս կլիներ, ինչ կոմպիս «Սաղ երգեր» փլեյլիսթը չէի միացրել (անունը համապատասխանում ա բովանդակությանը, նվագում ա կոմպիս մեջ ինչ կա-չկա): Էս երկու օրը լսում եմ ու հա զարմանում, թե՝ էս ի՞նչ երգեր են: Մի մասը լրիվ անծանոթ են, մի մասն էլ ոչ թե վեց ամիս, այլ մի քանի տարի չէի լսել: Ու հիշում եմ՝ անցյալ տարի հա բողոքում էի, թե մեդիա փլեյերս դաղալություն ա անում, իսկական խառը հերթականությամբ չի նվագում, որոշ երգեր շատ ավելի հաճախ են կրկնվում, քան եթե իսկականից խառը լիներ:

Չգիտեմ՝ մեդիա փլեյերս մոռացե՞լ ա ինչ էր սիրում, թե՞ մի քիչ խղճում ա ինձ, բայց էլ Քոնի Դովերով չի բռնաբարում ու իսկականից խառն ա նվագում: Շատ հավես ա հազար տարի չլսած երգերը նորից լսելը: Բա ի՜նչ հավես ա հայտնաբերելը, թե ինչ գանձեր կան կոմպիդ մեջ, որ երբևէ չես լսել: Չնայած մեկ-մեկ սիրտս վատանում ա. էս Մայքլ Ջեքսոնը որտեղի՞ց ա մտել կոմպիս մեջ:

----------

Alphaone (06.07.2013), CactuSoul (12.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (09.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի ու սիրելի մեդիա փլեյեր, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու իմ լավն ես ուզում, փորձում ես իմ ճաշակով շարժվել, բայց մեկ ա, դու իդիոտ ես, դու դեբիլ ես, ուրիշ բան քո հասցեին չեմ կարող ասել:

Քերին Փոլուարթին ես սիրում եմ, նույնիսկ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ երբ պատահաբար նրա երգերից մեկին հինգ աստղ եմ տալիս, դու լռվում ես նույն ալբոմի վրա՝ անտեսելով կոմպիս մնացա 3922 երգերը: Ախր հասկացիր, որ եթե իմ լավն ես ուզում, ուրեմն shuffle կոճակը տառացիորեն նշանակում է shuffle, ոչ թե՝ վայ, էս երգը դուրդ էկավ, ուրեմն սա էլ դուր կգա, սա էլ:

----------

Alphaone (13.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.07.2013), Նիկեա (07.07.2013), Ուլուանա (07.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբի թեմաներից մեկն առիթ դարձավ, որ DSM-V-ը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեմ (չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ հոգեկան հիվանդությունների ամերիկյան դասակարգման հինգերորդ թողարկումն ա): Մտածում էի՝ երևի չորրորդ թողարկման հասցեին էդքան հնչած քննադատություններից հետո խելքները գլուխները կհավաքեն ու մի քիչ կխստացնեն ախտորոշիչ չափանիշները, բայց չէ... մի երկու հոդված կարդացի, ու սիրտս կանգնեց: Էս ամերիկացիք զոռով ուզում են մարդկանց հոգեկան հիվանդ հանել: Այսինքն, եթե դու մի քիչ անսովոր համոզմունքներ ունես, մի քիչ ուրիշ բնավորություն ունես, մի քիչ տարբեր տրամադրություն, մի քիչ ուրիշ սովորություններ, վերջ, հաստատ քեզ հարմար ախտորոշում կգտնվի: Ախր ինչի՞ համար են սենց անում  :Sad:  Որ մի ամբողջ պետության ահել-ջահելի դեղի վրա նստացնե՞ն, որ ով իրանց պետք չի, դիագնոզ կպցնեն, ուղարկեն ջհանդա՞մը, թե՞ որ մարդկանց ավելի կառավարելի, իրար նման սարքեն... Չէ էլի, չէ, ես չեմ կարող աշխատել էս գրքով առաջնորդվելով: Փառք Աստծո, ՀՄԴ-ն (Հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգում) կա, ու շատ երկրներում, այդ թվում՝ Հայաստանում, դրանով են առաջնորդվում:

----------

Alphaone (13.07.2013), Arpine (09.07.2013), CactuSoul (12.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (09.07.2013), Մինա (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2013), Շինարար (09.07.2013), Ուլուանա (09.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երազիս մեջ Հայաստանում էի: Էկած-չեկած պարզվեց, որ ինձ դատապարտում են ազատազրկման սպանության մեղադրանքով: Ու ես էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ոնց էի արտասահմանում գտնվելով Հայաստանում սպանություն կատարել: Անընդհատ աղմկում էի, թե նման բան հնարավոր չէ, ստուգեք անձնագրիս կնիքները, թե երբ եմ մտել Հայաստան, երբ դուրս եկել: Անօգուտ էր: Ինձ կողքից ասում էին՝ բարձարձայնելն անիմաստ է, պիտի ենթարկվես:

----------

Alphaone (13.07.2013), Arpine (13.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (12.07.2013), Մինա (24.07.2013), Շինարար (12.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս քանի ամիսն էս տան մեջ երեք աղջիկներով + տանտիրուհի ենք ապրել: Հաշտ ու համերաշխ, առանց իրար խանգարելու, առանց լողարանի կամ խոհանոցի համար հերթ կանգնելու ապրել ենք: Հունիսի կեսերին երկու աղջիկները գնացին, տեղը երկու տղա նվեր ստացա: Տղաներից մեկը չինացի է, մեկը հոլանդացի: Դե հոլանդացու էրեսը շատ չեմ տեսնում, անգամ երբ հյուր ա ունենում, չես էլ նկատում:

Դառնանք էս չինացուն: Որ նոր էր էկել, ես դեռ հույս էի փայփայում, որ գոնե մի քիչ տարբեր չինացի ա, որ իրա հետ ապրելն անտանելի չի լինի: Հա, բարի տղա էր էրևում, մեր ընդհանուր զիբիլը միշտ ինքն էր թափում: Ատամներս մի կերպ սեղմում էի, երբ ափսեներն առանց չորացնելու էր դնում պահարանի մեջ: Ասում էի՝ ոչինչ, տղա ա, քթածակ չունի: Երբ ամեն անգամ խոհանոց էի մտնում, ինքն էլ էր էնտեղ լինում կամ երբ ուզում էի լողանալ, ինքը լողարանում էր լինում, մտածում էի՝ լավ, մենք նույն ռիթմով ենք ապրում, դրա համար իրար խանգարում ենք: Լողանալու ժամերս երեկոյից տեղափոխեցի առավոտ: Խոհանոցը մի քիչ ավելի բարդ էր, որովհետև երբ ինքն էնտեղ էր լինում, շարժվելու տարածք չէր մնում (աղջիկների հետ հանգիստ երկու հոգով միաժամանակ մեր ճաշերն էփում էինք). ամբողջ գազը, փուռը, բոլոր սեղանները զբաղեցնում էր: Ու մեկ-մեկ ստիպված եմ եղել ցուցադրաբար մի անկյունում խցկվել, որ գոնե տեղ ազատի, կարողանամ ես իմ անմահական սալաթը սարքել: Ժամերը ֆիքսել եմ. սովորաբար ընթրում է ութին-իննին՝ էն ժամերին, երբ ես տուն եմ գալիս: 

Ուրբաթ օրերին համեմատաբար շուտ եմ տուն գալիս: Դրա համար էսօր որոշեցի առիթից օգտվել ու նորմալ ընթրիք սարքել: Մտա սուպերմարկետ, բրոկոլի առա: Մտքիս մեջ արդեն պատկերացնում եմ հարած ձուն բրոկոլիի հետ փռի մեջ, հետո հանում, համով-համով ուտում եմ: Լոզերս գնում եմ: Թարսի պես էլ էսօր չգիտեմ ինչու սովորականից սոված եմ տուն գալիս: Ժամը յոթն է: Արագ ինձ գցում եմ խոհանոց, որ սկսեմ ստեղծագործախոհարարական աշխատանքս, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ չինացին իր հացերը փռել, անցել է գործի: Արագ-արագ գնումներս տեղավորեցի սառնարանում ու եկա իմ սենյակ իմ սև բախտը սգալու: Աչքիս էսօր սոված մնացի:

----------

Arpine (13.07.2013), CactuSoul (13.07.2013), Chilly (13.07.2013), Jarre (12.07.2013), Peace (13.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Valentina (13.07.2013), Մինա (24.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (13.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էր խելքիս փչել, բայց ես որոշել էի սեպտեմբերից լուրջ մարդ դառնալ: Այսինքն, դառնալը ո՞րն է: Էսքան տարի ուսանող լինելուց հետո վերջապես սկսելու եմ աշխատել, ու եթե Հայաստանում ուսանողի դերում լինելով ջինսերս և ուսապարկս մի կերպ ուտվում էին, ապա դասախոսի կամ բժշկի դեպքում հեչ չեն նայվի: Դե էլ չեմ խոսում կոնֆերանսների մասին, որոնց առօրյա հագուստով ներկայանալու միակ արդարացումս ուսանող լինելն էր: 

Մի խոսքով, լուրջ մարդուն լուրջ հագուստ է պետք, մի բան, որ իմ զգեստապահարանում չկա: Էսօր որոշեցի էդ սխալն ուղղել և ուղևորվեցի դեպի հագուստի խանութներ՝ լուրջ շորեր առնելու: Քանի որ խանութում զեղչեր էին (բա մի կերպ պիտի ծախե՞ն ամառային շորերը, թե՞ չէ), մի երկու մայկա իմ սովորական ոճի մեջ ձեռքի հետ վերցրի, որ փորձեմ: Մեկ էլ հասա կոստյումների բաժնին: Սկսեցի հերթով նայել, որ տեսնեմ՝ որն ինձ կսազի: Սիրտս վատացավ: Ես դրանք հագնողը չեմ: Մի կերպ մենակ մի լուրջ սև յուբկա փորձեցի ու համոզվեցի, որ դրանով տարօրինակ եմ նայվում, մի հատ սիրուն կանաչ շոր առա, դուրս եկա: Կորչի լուրջ հագուստը, ես իմ ջինսերից դուրս չեմ գա:

----------

Arpine (13.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (15.07.2013), Դատարկություն (13.07.2013), Մինա (24.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (13.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամենազզվելին՝ երբ օտարության մեջ հիվանդանում ես: Զգում ես, թե ինչպես է րոպե առ րոպե կյանքը դուրս գալիս միջիցդ, ու կողքիդ չկա մեկը, որ դադարեցնի այդ ընթացքը: Եվ չգիտես՝ առավոտյան կլինե՞ս արդյոք:

----------

Alphaone (16.07.2013), Arpine (13.07.2013), erexa (20.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (15.07.2013), Մինա (24.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեռ Հայաստան չհասած արդեն փոխանակային ծրագրեր եմ փորփրում, որ մյուս տարի ցվրվեմ: Կողքից էլ էն մի ներքին ձայնս ասում ա՝ հլը հիշի էդ անտեր Բրյուսելն ինչ ախմախ քաղաք ա, բա դու էնտեղ կապրեի՞ր, բա հլը հիշի ոնց էիր ուրախացել, որ ֆոսֆոմը քենսըլ արեցիր: Ու տենց փակում եմ Բրյուսելի ծրագրի էջը ու գոռում վրաս՝ ա դե հանգիստ սթրվի տեղդ էլի:

----------

Alphaone (16.07.2013), Arpine (16.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (24.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարցրեց lastfm-ի յուզերնեյմս, գտավ ինձ, ավելացրեց: Մտա պրոֆիլը: Արդեն շատ լավ գիտեի, որ very low compatibility ա բերելու: Էդպես էլ եղավ: Ու ընդհանուր կատարողները լրիվ պապսովիկներ էին, որ չգիտեմ ոնց ու ինչ ճանապարհներով են հայտնվել իմ կոմպի մեջ, երեք հազար երգը մեկ հնչում են, lastfm-ն էլ գրանցում ա:

Հետո լավագույն տասնյակը նայեցի ու սկսեցի ծիծաղել, թե՝ էս ինչե՞ր ես լսում (Էնրիկե Իգլեսիաս, բան): Սկսեց արդարանալ, թե դա երեք տարի առաջվա ըքաունթ ա, որ հիմա էլ տենց բաներ չի լսում: Պահ, իմն էլ չորս տարի առաջվա ա, բայց էդ ընթացքում առանձնապես բան չի փոխվել, եթե չհաշվենք ավելացած նոր կատարողներին: Ես էլ, քիթս ամպերի մեջ, բռնեցի ու ասեցի, որ ինչ լսում եմ տասնմեկ տարեկանից, նենց չի լինում, որ հետո էլ չսիրեմ: Ասեց, որ ինքը տասնմեկ տարեկանում երաժշտություն չէր լսում, էրեխեքի հետ դրսում խաղում էր: Ասեց՝ դու վունդերկինդ ես: Պատասխանեցի, որ չէ, ուղղակի ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ ունեի: Բռնեց թե՝ դե դու աղջիկ ես:

Էդ ո՞ր օրվանից երաժշտություն լսելն աղջկա գործ դառավ  :Huh:  

Ուֆ, ես իզուր եմ սպասում սպիտակ ձիու վրա նստած... ըըը... ի՞նչ էի ասում: Հա, ինձ հետ համերգների եկող, նույն երաժշտությունից գժվող տղայի: Երևի պիտի ընդունեմ դառը իրականությունը ու հասկանամ, որ ախր երաժշտություն լսելը տղայի գործ չի:

----------

CactuSoul (17.07.2013), Ruby Rue (17.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի րոպե, էս պահը պետք ա ֆիքսել: 

Մյուս շաբաթ կվերջացնեմ թեզս գրելը: Կմնա խմբագրում, ֆորմատավորում, շնորհակալությունների էջ ու... մի րոպե, վերջացնում եմ: Ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

----------

Alphaone (19.07.2013), Arpine (23.07.2013), erexa (23.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Valentina (19.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.07.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ժամանակ, երբ ես էլ, համակուրսեցիներս էլ հանրակացարաններում էինք ապրում, բոլորս մի ընդհանուր տպավորություն էինք ստացել, որ չինացի ուսանողները միշտ եփում-թափում են միասին, ուտում են միասին ու խոհանոցը մի քանի ժամ շարունակ զբաղեցնում են: Ահագին գնահատում էինք նրանց միասնականությունը, իսկ գործի՝ էդքան երկար տևելն էլ բացատրում էինք, որ ընդհանրապես չինական ճաշեր եփելը շատ ժամանակ է խլում:

Հետս ապրող չինացին ամեն երեկո երեք ժամ խոհանոցը զբաղեցնում է իր ընթրիքի համար: Կմտածես՝ դե հա, չինական ճաշերը: Բայց ախր չէ էլի... տեսել եմ, լրիվ կիսաֆաբրիկատների վրա է նստած: Ու էդպես էլ իմ ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց է իմ բլղուրով փլավ եփել, ուտել, հետևիցս հավաքելն ամենաշատը քառասուն րոպե տևում (ընդ որում, ես ափսեները չորացնում եմ լվանալուց հետո, իսկ չինացին դա չի անում), իսկ իր կիսաֆաբրիկատները տապակելն ու ուտելը՝ երեք ժամ:  :Sad:  Սպանեք ինձ, բայց ես ռասիստ եմ:

Բայց հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու է արխային էդքան երկար զբաղեցնում խոհանոցը՝ առանց մտածելու, որ գուցե ուրիշներին էլ է պետք (ասեմ, որ մի երրորդ օգտվող էլ կա այդ խոհանոցից): Ախր չինացի ջահելները քույր-եղբայր չունեն: Նրանք փոքրուց էգոիստ են դաստիարակվում:

----------

Alphaone (24.07.2013), Arpine (23.07.2013), CactuSoul (23.07.2013), erexa (23.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.07.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր անջատված քայլում էի քաղաքի կենտրոնական փողոցներից մեկով, որտեղ հեծանիվների մուտքն արգելված ա: Էդպես մտքերով ընկած գնում էի ու մարդկանց չէի բախվում, որովհետև հոլանդացիները շատ լավ կարողանում էին խույս տալ, մի կողմ քաշվել: Մեկ էլ լսում եմ.
- Զգույշ, քցիր տակդ:
Մինչև ուշքի եկա, հասկացա ինչն ինչոց է, ասողն արդեն անցել էր ինձ: Շուռ եկավ, հետևից գոռացի.
- Բայց չընկա տակը:
Չլսեց  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (24.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (24.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.07.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խրոնինգենում եղանակն ահագին փոփոխական ա: Առավոտը կարող ա արև ու շոգ լինի, թեթև շորերով դուրս գաս, մեկ էլ մի ժամ հետո որտեղից որտեղ դույլերով անձրև դատարկվի գլխիդ: Դրա համար էստեղ եղանակի տեսությունը ոչ թե օրերով ենք նայում, այլ՝ ժամերով: Շատ ժամանակ դա էլ չի օգնում: Քանի՜ անգամ է պատահել, երբ բացել եմ այդ պահին պայծառ արև ցույց տվող եղանակի տեսությունն ու մանթո-մանթո նայել պատուհանին հարվածող անձրևի կաթիլներին: Այնուամենայնիվ, էստեղ պետք ա պատրաստ լինել կտրուկ փոփոխությունների:

Իմ վաղ մանկության սովորության համաձայն ես միշտ առավոտյան տնից դուրս եմ գալիս, երեկոյան՝ վերադառնում: Հազվադեպ է պատահում, որ ցերեկը տուն գամ, նորից դուրս գամ: Էս էլ հարցի պատասխանը, թե ինչու եմ միշտ հսկայական պայուսակներ հետս ման տալիս: Դե պատկերացրեք ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում ինչքան բան ինձ պետք կգա: Ու պատկերացրեք ինչքան ավելի շատ բան ա ինձ պետք գալիս Խրոնինգենում:

Հիմա, ինչ ամառը եկել ա, տնից դուրս եմ գալիս թեթև շորով ու ամառային կոշիկներով: Պայուսակիս մեջ մի ժակետ եմ պահում նավսյակի: Բայց էսօր համոզվեցի, որ դա էլ ա քիչ: Ուրեմն լավ արև ու շոգ էր, մտա գրախանութ բացիկ առնելու: Վճարեցի, շրջվեցի, որ դուրս գամ, բերանս բաց մնաց: Ռեակցիաս տեսան խանութում գտնվող այլ մարդիկ ու ծիծաղեցին: Անձրևը չռռալով էր գալիս: Ես էլ թեթև շորով, ոտաբոբիկ: Դե հա, պայուսակիս մեջ մի զույգ գուլպա կար (բա, այ տենց կախարդական պայուսակ ունեմ), բայց բաց կոշիկներով ո՞նց հագնեի: Մի հատ էլ թեթև ժակետ ունեի: Ո՛չ հովանոց, ո՛չ նախշուն անձրևանոցս: Ի՞նչ պիտի անեմ: Իհարկե պիտի թրջվեմ:

Ու հիմա մտածում եմ՝ սրանից հետո աչքիս պիտի ճամպրուկով ման գամ: Ավելի ցուրտ ժամանակ շերտերով հագնվելն օգնում էր, հետո շերտ-շերտ հանվում էիր: Բայց էս սեզոնին պիտի հագնվես: Դեռ մի հատ էլ լրացուցիչ զույգ կոշիկ ա պետք էսպիսի սյուրպրիզների դեպքում: 

Մի խոսքով, էլ չհարցնեք, թե ինչու եմ ամեն առավոտ ճամպրուկով տնից դուրս գալիս:

----------

Alphaone (27.07.2013), CactuSoul (05.08.2013), Freeman (27.07.2013), Moonwalker (28.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (03.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր էսօրվա գնացքի տոմսերը ժամը իննից հետո էին գործում, բայց Սոֆյան որոշեց ռիսկի դիմել. «8:46-ի գնացքը կնստեմ՝ հուսալով, որ ժամը 9-ից շուտ տոմսը չեն ստուգի: Ավելի լավ է շուտ հասնեմ օդանավակայան, մի քիչ սպասեմ»: Սրջանը որոշեց ռիսկի չդիմել, իսկ ես ասացի՝ թքած, կգնամ Սոֆյայի հետ՝ այդպիսով կոտրելով եվրոպական ինքնուրույնության կանոնները և Սոֆյային ճանապարհելով դեպի օդանավակայն:

Սրջանն ու Յովաննան նստելու էին մի ժամ հետոյի գնացքը, Սոֆյային ճանապարհելուց հետո հանդիպելու էինք Հաագայում:

Տոմս ստուգողը հայտնվեց մինչև գնացքի՝ Ասսեն հասնելը, այսինքն՝ մինչև ժամը ինը: Վախվխելով պարզեցինք մեր տոմսերը: Սուսուփուս դակեց ու ոչինչ չասաց: Սոֆյան աչքով արեց՝ լավ պրծանք:

- Գիտես, էս վերջերս անհանգստանում եմ գնացք նստելիս: Գալիսիայի դեպքից հետո ինչ լինում է, լուրերով տալիս են: Վերջերս էլ Շվեյցարիայում էր դեպք եղել,-խոստովանեց Սոֆյան:

Գնացքը նորմալ գնում էր: Արդեն տեղ էինք հասնում՝ Ամստերդամ հարավից շարժվեց դեպի Սխիպհոլ օդանավակայան, երբ հանկարծ լույսերը հանգեցին, գնացքը դանդաղեց, հետո՝ կանգ առավ: Առաջին հինգ րոպեն խելոք սպասում էինք: Երկրորդ հինգ րոպեն սկսեցինք հարցնել՝ էս ինչ էր: Միկրոֆոնով որևէ բան չէին հայտարարում: Երրորդ հինգ րոպեն տոմս ստուգողը եկավ-անցավ, հետ գնաց: Չորրորդ հինգ րոպեն մի հոլանդացի կին եկավ ու սկսեց բողոքել: Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չէր հասկանում: Հինգերորդ հինգ րոպեի ընթացքում մի կերպ բռնեցին տոմս ստուգողին ու հարցրին՝ ինչ է պատահել: Հոլանդերեն պատասխանից քաղեցի «կարճ միացում» արտահայտությունը:

Սոֆյան սկսեց լարվել: Կարճ միացման պատճառով վայ-ֆայ էլ չկար: Սրջանին սմս գրեց, ավիաուղիների հեռախոսի համարը ճշտել տվեց, զանգեց ու հարցրեց, թե մինչև երբ է ռեգիստրացիան: 13:15: Բացատրեց, որ գնացքում լռված ենք ու չգիտենք՝ երբ կշարժվենք, խնդրեց, որ հաշվի առնեն: Չէ որ չէ, 13:15 ու վերջ: Սոֆյան գնաց մեքենավարի մոտ ու հարցրեց, թե երբ ենք շարժվելու: Ասաց՝ տասնհինգ րոպեից, պիտի մյուս գնացքը գա, կապեն էս մեկին, ձգեն դեպի Սխիպհոլ: Արդեն հիսուն րոպե էր, ինչ կանգնած էինք:

Տասնհինգ րոպեն անցավ: Ձեն-ձուն չկա: Գնացքում ոմանք ներվայնությունից լացում են: Սոֆյան դեռ տիրապետում է իրեն: Օդ չկա շնչելու: Տոմս ստուգողը նորից անցավ: Հարցին, թե երբ կշարժվենք, պատասխանեց, որ ավելի քան հինգ րոպեից: Հինգ ժամն էլ է ավելի քան հինգ րոպե:

12:15 է արդեն: Եկան, ինչ-որ գործիքներով գնացքի դուռը բացեցին: Օդ խաղաց: Հետևի վագոնների ժողովուրդը տեղափոխվել է դեպի մեր վագոն: Դռնից դուրս ենք նայում, լրիվ ամայի-անկապ տեղում ենք: Գնացքից փախչելն ու տրանսպորտի ուրիշ միջոց փնտրելը տարբերակ չէ:

Շուտով մեր վագոնն էլ լքեցինք, ավելի առաջացանք: Դիմացի վագոնի դուռը բաց էր, ուղևորները ցատկով ու փրկարարների օգնությամբ ցատկում էին ներքև, առաջ գնում, բարձրանում ավելի դիմացի վագոնը, որին ամրացել էր նոր ժամանած գնացքը:

Մարդիկ օրորալով-շորորալով, ֆոտո անելով բարձրանում էին: Սոֆյան ներվայնանում էր: Հսկայական ճամպրուկները մի կերպ բարձրացրինք ու տեղավորվեցինք: Երբ շարժվեցինք, որ նստենք, պարզվեց՝ մի ճամպրուկն ուղղակի չի անցնում վագոնով: 
- Մեկնումեկդ վեր կկենա՞ք ճամպրուկս դնեմ աթոռին: Դեռ էլի մարդիկ են գալիս, հետև էլ չի գնում ճամպրուկս:
Անտարբեր լռություն: Հոլանդական սառը, էգոիստ անտարբերություն: Սոֆյան նույնը կրկնեց համարյա գոռալով: Մի աղջիկ մուննաթը դեմքին վեր կացավ:

Սրջանենք Սխիպհոլում իջել են, մեզ են սպասում, մինչև Հաագա չեն գնացել: Պարբերաբար զանգում է: 

12:40: Գնացքը դեռ չի շարժվում: Բարձրախոսով հայտարարեցին, որ հիմա էլ փորձում են հետևի վագոններից պոկվել, չի ստացվում: Գնացքը ցնցվեց: Մեկ, երկու, երեք, ու պոկվեց: Մարդիկ ուրախ բացականչեցին: Ճամպրուկավորները լարված են: Մի քանի հոգի արդեն բաց են թողել չվերթները ու չգիտեն՝ ինչի համար են Սխիպհոլ հասնում: Սոֆյան գժված էր. «Եթե չհասնեմ չվերթիս, ես անտուն եմ»: Ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կար. վերադառնում էր Նոր Զելանդիա, սենյակը հանձնել էր արդեն, իսկ մինչև օգոստոսի վերջ բոլոր չվերթները զբաղված էին:

12:50, վերջապես շարժվեցինք: 13:00, հասանք Սխիպհոլ: Վազում ենք դեպի ռեգիստրացիան: 13:10, հասել ենք: Սրջանն ու Յովաննան էլ են գալիս, մինչ Սոֆյան կշռում է հսկայական ճամպրուկը, ստիպված լինում որոշ բաներ հանել միջից, որովհետև շատ ծանր է լինում:

13:15, ռեգիստրացիան ավարտվեց: Սոֆյան պինդ գրկեց բոլորիս ու վազեց դեպի ինքնաթիռը: Բարի ճանապարհ, Սոֆյա: Երանի՜ քեզ, երկու օրից տանը կլինես:

Սրջանը, Յովաննան ու ես մի քիչ պտտվեցինք Սխիպհոլում, I amsterdam գրությունը գտանք, որի մոտ ամեն իրեն հարգող տուրիստ նկարվում է, իսկ ես 2007-ից մինչև էսօր ոչ մի նկար չունեի էնտեղ: Հետո իջանք կայարան՝ Հաագա գնալու: 

Կայարանում պարբերաբար հայտարարում են, որ գնացքներն ուշանում են, ուղղությունները փոխում կամ քենսըլվում, որովհետև Ամստերդամ հարավի ու Սխիպհոլի արանքում մի գնացք «դեֆեկտ» ունի: Ու ես բոլորից լավ գիտեմ, թե այդ ինչ գնացք է...

----------

CactuSoul (05.08.2013), einnA (03.08.2013), Freeman (01.08.2013), Ruby Rue (31.07.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (03.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ուլուանա (31.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր բան եմ հայտնաբերել: Իրականում տղամարդկանց մեջ փնտրում եմ ոչ թե կոնկրետ հատկանիշներ, այլ հենց ինքս ինձ: Չգտնելով կռիվ-ղալմաղալ եմ սարքում, ուղարկում գրողի ծոցը, համոզվում, որ չկա էնպիսի տղամարդ, որ «իմ խելքին լինի»:

Այդուհանդերձ, միշտ մտքիս մեջ ունեցել եմ գծած տղամարդու իմ իդեալը: Ու մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ սարսափելի չեմ սիրել ուժեղ մկաններով տղամարդկանց, էն որ գլուխդ դնում ես բազուկին, ոնց որ քար լինի: Բայց էս վերջերս սկսել եմ լավ մարզվածներին ուշադրություն դարձնել: Եվ պատճառը. որովհետև հիմա ես էլ քարե պնդության մկաններ ունեմ:

----------

Freeman (01.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (03.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն էս ամերիկացիները ինչ զըրթ գիրք ասես չեն գրել է՛լ ժամանակի կառավարման, է՛լ թեզ գրելու, է՛լ պրոկրաստինացիայի մասին: Մի խոսքով, ամեն տեսակի գրականություն կգտնես «թե ոնցի» մասին: Ու էդ բոլոր զըրթերն առաջարկում են առաջադրանքը հավասար բաժանել օրերի միջև, ամեն օր հավասար ժամանակ տրամադրել: Մի էդպիսի զըրթ ամերիկացի դասախոս էլ ունեինք, որը մեզ հատուկ գրաֆիկներ էր տվել, որոնց վրա պիտի ներկեինք առաջադրանքին տրամադրված ժամանակը: Երբ պիկեր ու անկումներ էր նկատում, քննադատում էր, թե տենց չպիտի լինի:

Դուք սաղդ, իրար նման սարքած ամերիկացիներդ սաղդ ձեզ հավաքեք ու ռադներդ քաշեք իմ կյանքից: Կներեք, բայց ձեր ք*քոտ կանոններն ինձ վրա կիրառելի չեն: Ես մի օր արդյունավետ եմ աշխատում, մի օր՝ ընդհանրապես չեմ կարողանում: Սաղդ փախեք գրողի ծոցը, չեմ ուզում հավայի ենթարկվել ձեր մրցակցային ստանդարտներին ու դեպրեսվել, որ ես նորմալ չեմ աշխատում: Կորեք սաղդ:

----------

Alphaone (03.08.2013), CactuSoul (05.08.2013), einnA (03.08.2013), Freeman (03.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Դատարկություն (03.08.2013), Մինա (03.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2013), Վոլտերա (02.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կուրսերայի լուրջ թերություններից մեկն իսկական համակուրսեցիների բացակայությունն ա: Ճիշտ ա՝ կան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ ֆորումներում բան-ման ես քննարկում, բայց դե էն չի էլի, էն իսկական համակուրսեցին չի, որ դասից հետո հետը նստես ու սկսես դասախոսին ձեռ առնել, գովել, քննադատել, ջղայնանալ, ուրախանալ:

Ուրեմն էրեկ իմ ծանոթներից մեկի հետ գարեջուր էի խմում: Մեկ էլ որտեղից որտեղ հասանք ստատիստիկային ու կուրսերային: Պարզվեց, որ երկուսս էլ ստատիստիկայի նույն կուրսն ենք անցել: Ու գնա՜ց: Տնազը տնազի հետևից, մի ջրիկանալ ենք ջրիկացել: Էլ գարեջրի շշի կափարիչն ենք հիշում, էլ դասախոսի քաչալ գլուխն ու մազոտ դոշը (ասում ա՝ նա մազ ունի, որտեղ պետք չի, իսկ որտեղ պետք ա, չունի), էլ վերջին երգը, էլ «գժական բանաձևերը»: Մի խոսքով, հավեսով քննարկեցինք էդ դասընթացի բոլոր կողմերը:

Կուրսերայի թերություններից մեկն էն ա, որ երբեք չես իմանում՝ համակուրսեցիդ ով ա:

----------

Alphaone (03.08.2013), CactuSoul (05.08.2013), einnA (03.08.2013), Freeman (04.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Դատարկություն (03.08.2013), Մինա (03.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ուլուանա (08.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Յահու՜, bird-ն արդեն երկու-երեք շունչ, իսկ bird in a basket-ը՝ մեկ-երկու շունչ պահում եմ: Էհ, որ ինձ հարցնեն՝ էս երկու տարվա ընթացքում ինչ սովորեցիր, պիտի ասեմ՝ ձեռքերի վրա կանգնել: Ու հեչ սուտ ասած չեմ լինի:

----------

Alphaone (05.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձմռանը գրադարան գալիս միշտ տաք սվիտրներիս տակից կարճթև էի հագնում, որ հենց ներս մտնեմ, հանվեմ: Ամռանը գրադարան գալիս պայուսակիս մեջ միշտ տաք սվիտր եմ պահում, որ հենց ներս մտնեմ, հագնվեմ: Տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Alphaone (05.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.08.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013), Ուլուանա (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցրեց lastfm-ի յուզերնեյմս, գտավ ինձ, ավելացրեց: Մտա պրոֆիլը: Արդեն շատ լավ գիտեի, որ very low compatibility ա բերելու: Էդպես էլ եղավ: Ու ընդհանուր կատարողները լրիվ պապսովիկներ էին, որ չգիտեմ ոնց ու ինչ ճանապարհներով են հայտնվել իմ կոմպի մեջ, երեք հազար երգը մեկ հնչում են, lastfm-ն էլ գրանցում ա:
> 
> Հետո լավագույն տասնյակը նայեցի ու սկսեցի ծիծաղել, թե՝ էս ինչե՞ր ես լսում (Էնրիկե Իգլեսիաս, բան): Սկսեց արդարանալ, թե դա երեք տարի առաջվա ըքաունթ ա, որ հիմա էլ տենց բաներ չի լսում: Պահ, իմն էլ չորս տարի առաջվա ա, բայց էդ ընթացքում առանձնապես բան չի փոխվել, եթե չհաշվենք ավելացած նոր կատարողներին: Ես էլ, քիթս ամպերի մեջ, բռնեցի ու ասեցի, որ ինչ լսում եմ տասնմեկ տարեկանից, նենց չի լինում, որ հետո էլ չսիրեմ: Ասեց, որ ինքը տասնմեկ տարեկանում երաժշտություն չէր լսում, էրեխեքի հետ դրսում խաղում էր: Ասեց՝ դու վունդերկինդ ես: Պատասխանեցի, որ չէ, ուղղակի ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ ունեի: Բռնեց թե՝ դե դու աղջիկ ես:
> 
> Էդ ո՞ր օրվանից երաժշտություն լսելն աղջկա գործ դառավ  
> 
> Ուֆ, ես իզուր եմ սպասում սպիտակ ձիու վրա նստած... ըըը... ի՞նչ էի ասում: Հա, ինձ հետ համերգների եկող, նույն երաժշտությունից գժվող տղայի: Երևի պիտի ընդունեմ դառը իրականությունը ու հասկանամ, որ ախր երաժշտություն լսելը տղայի գործ չի:


Հիմա էլ ասում ա՝ յոգան աղջկա բան ա, չեմ տեսել յոգայով զբաղվող տղա  :Cray: 

Կանանց ու տղամարդկանց հավասարության մասին օրենք, դու Գերմանիայի հայերի կողքո՞վ ես անցել:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.08.2013), Kita (06.08.2013), Moonwalker (06.08.2013), Ruby Rue (05.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.08.2013), Նիկեա (06.08.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեզիս առաջին սևագիրը պրծա: Թքած սաղի վրա, գնում եմ դիսկ առնեմ: Հա՛, ես հնաոճ եմ: Շատ էլ որ վեշերս շատանում են:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Freeman (08.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այս երկու տարիների ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումներիցս մեկը համարում էի այն, որ մարդկանց հետ չկապվեցի, չկար էնպիսի մեկը, որի համար արժեր մնալ Եվրոպայում, մինչդեռ Հայաստանում կային շատերը, որոնց համար ուզում էի վերադառնալ:

Էս շաբաթ-կիրակի հասկացա, որ էնքան էլ տենց չի, որ ամեն դեպքում կան մարդիկ, որոնց կարոտելու եմ: Արդյունքում՝ սկսեցի ինքս ինձ ատել նորից ու նորից գլխիս նույն օյինը բերելու համար: Իմ կյանքն անընդհատ ինչ-որ մարդկանց կարիքը զգալու հերթագայություն է, անընդհատ նրանց փնտրելու, նորից հանդիպելու հույսով ապրելու, իսկ հետո կամաց-կամաց հուսախաբ լինելու ընթացք է: 

Չգիտեմ, երևի ամեն դեպքում պիտի հպարտանամ գոնե, որ երեք քաղաքներից մենակ Խրոնինգենի հետ էմոցիոնալ կապվածություն ունեցա: Ու պիտի ուրախանամ, որ ամեն դեպքում էմոցիաներս մեռած չեն:

----------

Alphaone (12.08.2013), CactuSoul (12.08.2013), einnA (14.08.2013), Freeman (12.08.2013), ivy (12.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (14.08.2013), Դատարկություն (12.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.08.2013), Նիկեա (12.08.2013), Ուլուանա (13.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.08.2013), Վոլտերա (12.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր դրած թեզս եմ ֆորմատավորում: Գժվեցի, երկու օր է՝ էդ գործի վրա եմ, ընդ որում՝ օրը չորս-հինգ մաքուր ժամ ծախսելով դրա վրա: Մի տեղ բոլդ, մի տեղ իտալիկ, մի տեղ ֆլան, մի տեղ ֆստան: Մի խոսքով, գլուխս պայթեց: Մեկ էլ մտա ակումբ, տեսնեմ՝ մեջբերումները սաղ իտալիկով են: Ուզեցի փոխել, նորմալացնել, հետո մտածեցի՝ երևի միշտ էլ տենց ա էղել, ես եմ նոր նկատում:

Հ.Գ. Սաղ հեչ, էս ամբողջ պրոցեսում ամենակայֆ հատվածը շնորհակալությունների բաժինը գրելն էր: Բայց մի հատ էլ առանձին ոչ պաշտոնական շնորհակալություններ եմ գրելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ ահավոր դուր ա գալիս հոլանդացիների պրագմատիզմը հատկապես անձնական կյանքի հարցում: Էստեղ սեր-մեր, ֆլան-ֆստան, էդպիսի սուտի բաներ չկան: Իրանց համար կարևոր ա՝ ի՞նչ կյանքով ա տվյալ անձն ապրում և արդյոք դա համընկնու՞մ ա մյուսի նպատակներին ու ապրելակերպին: Եթե չէ, ավելի լավ ա մարդ ա իր ճամփով գնա: Կուզեի, որ էս ամենն արևելյան հասարակության գլուխը մտներ:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.08.2013), erexa (14.08.2013), Freeman (14.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (15.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013), Նիկեա (14.08.2013), Վոլտերա (14.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Ես մի հայ ուրոլոգի գիտեմ: Կինը գինեկոլոգ է:
- Հա, տարածված բան է Հայաստանում:
- Օրինակ ես չէի ուզի, որ կինս գինեկոլոգ լինի: Կուզեի, օրինակ, հոգեբույժ կին:

Մանրամասները հաջորդիվ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (14.08.2013), boooooooom (14.08.2013), Enna Adoly (15.08.2013), Freeman (14.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (14.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013), Նիկեա (14.08.2013), Շինարար (14.08.2013), Վոլտերա (14.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդիկ կան, հարց տալու տաղանդ ունեն: Էդ մարդկանց տված հարցերի արդյունքում ամեն ինչ տեղն ա ընկնում, հասկանում ես, թե ինչից ես վախենում, ինչն ա քեզ անհանգստացնում:

Ուրեմն էսօր գրադարանում նստած թեզս էի բզբզում: Էլ անելու բան չկար, բայց շարունակում էի կետ-ստորակետ գրել-ջնջել, էնքան որ չուղարկեմ: Մեկ էլ որտեղից որտեղ Քրինան հայտնվեց: Տեսավ լարված եմ, վախենում եմ թեզս ուղարկել:
- Գնահատականի՞ց ես վախենում:
- Չէ,- ղեկավարիս շատ լավ իմանալով գիտեմ, որ ոչ մի լավ բանի չարժե սպասել:
Մի քիչ մտածեց-մտածեց, հետո.
- Գո՞հ ես քո արած աշխատանքից:
Ու այստեղ՝ էվրիկա՜: Վերջապես հասկացա, որ առաջին հերթին ինքս ինձնից եմ դժգոհ, դրա համար լարված եմ: Հաջորդ վայրկյանին ուղարկեցի թեզիս վերջնական սևագիրը: Ինչ լինում է, լինի:

----------

Alphaone (14.08.2013), boooooooom (14.08.2013), Enna Adoly (15.08.2013), Freeman (15.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.08.2013), Vardik! (27.08.2013), Yevuk (14.08.2013), Այբ (14.08.2013), Մինա (15.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2013), Վոլտերա (14.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածեցի էսօր ճաշի համար ձկնաշուկայի կողմերն իջնել, որովհետև պիտի փոստ էլ մտնեի: 

Մինչև փոստը մի գրախանութ կա: Իմ ամենալարված, ներվային պահերին միշտ մտնում եմ էնտեղ ու շուրջս նայում: Հիմնականում բան չեմ առնում, առնելիս էլ բացիկ-մացիկ, ոչ մի գիրք: 

Ճիշտ ա՝ էսօր հեչ էլ լարված ու ներվային չէի, բայց մտածեցի, որ մինչև Խրոնինգենից գնալս գուցե այլևս չհասցնեմ էդ գրախանութը մտնել: Գուցե արժե մի հինգ րոպեանոց պտույտ կատարել ներսում:

Էդպես, մտա մի վերջին անգամ գրքերի հոտը շնչելու, օրացույցների նկարներն ուսումնասիրելու, բացիկներով հիանալու: Մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ ոտքերս գլորվում են ուղիղ դեպի էն բաժինը, որը սովորաբար չեմ մտնում. հոլանդերեն գրականություն: Սկզբում Օրվելի 1984-ն ա աչք ծակում: Ինչի՞ս ա պետք, էն էլ հոլանդերեն: Էն ա, քաշել եմ քինդլիս մեջ, մոտ ժամանակներս կկարդամ: Մի քիչ էլ աչքերով աջ ու ձախ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ Քոնի Փալմենի երեք գիրք կա:

Ուրեմն բացատրեմ: Քոնի Փալմենը բավական հայտնի հոլանդացի գրող ա: Էնքան հայտնի, որ առնվազն անգլերեն ու ռուսերեն թարգմանվել ա: Մի քանի տարի առաջ պապաս հա ասում էր՝ կարդա իրա գործերից (դե համ էլ որ Հոլանդիայի վրա տարած էի), անգամ մի անգամ ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը տվեց: Բայց տենց էլ չկարդացի, ախպերս կարդաց: Վերջին ժամանակներս իրան շատ եմ հիշում, հատկապես երբ հոլանդացիների հետ եմ գրականություն քննարկում: Ու հա ասում եմ՝ չկա-չկա, օրիգինալով կկարդամ: Իսկ քանի որ հոլանդերենս կրիայի քայլերով էր առաջ գնում, օրիգինալով կարդալը հա հետաձգվում էր:

Վերջերս գրախանութներում հաճախ եմ իրա գրքերը տեսնում: Բայց հա խուսափում եմ առնելուց. նախ ավելորդ ծանրություն չեմ ուզում, հեսա տեղափոխվելու եմ: Հետո, մի տեսակ ավելորդ ծախս ա. բա որ տենց էլ չկարողանա՞մ կարդալ: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ ինչ քինդլս առել եմ, ընդհանրապես թարգել եմ ինձ գրքերով ծանրաբեռնելուց: Ու էդպես հա ինքը մնում էր...

Էսօր որ տեսա երեք գիրք կա, մտածեցի՝ըհը, փաստորեն ընտրության հնարավորություն էլ կա: Հերթով վերցրի, շոշափեցի: Ընտրեցի... ամենաթեթևը  :Jpit:  Բացեցի, սկսեցի կարդալ: Հա, ոչինչ, հասկանում եմ: Եթե բառարան էլ ձեռքիս տակ լինի, ընդհանրապես խնդիր չի լինի: Վերջ, առնում եմ էս գիրքը, քանի չեմ փոշմանել: 

Մոտենում եմ վաճառասեղանին: Ուրեմն սենց. կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ հոլանդերեն գիրք եմ առնում, ուրեմն պիտի նենց անեմ, որ ոչ մի վայրկյան չջոկի՝ արտասահմանցի եմ, չանցնի անգլերենի: Էդ նշանակում ա ոչ միայն պետք ա հոլանդերեն խոսել, այլև հոլանդացի ձևանալ: Բարդ գործ ա իմ մուգ մազերով ու կարճ բոյով: 

Վերջը, կարճ կապեմ, հասա նրան, որ ոչ մի անգլերեն բառ չասեց վաճառողուհին: Փալմենի գիրքն ուրախ-ուրախ պայուսակս դրեցի ու գնացի փոստ՝ հիշելով վեց տարի առաջվա ծննդյանս օրը, երբ ընկերներիցս մեկն ինձ հոլանդերեն-ռուսերեն բառարան էր նվիրել: «Ես սիրում եմ անպետք նվերներ տալ»,- ասել էր:

----------

Alphaone (15.08.2013), CactuSoul (16.08.2013), Cassiopeia (15.08.2013), Chilly (24.08.2013), Enna Adoly (15.08.2013), Freeman (15.08.2013), Ruby Rue (15.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.08.2013), Yevuk (15.08.2013), Մինա (15.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.08.2013), Ուլուանա (15.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս մեր սպորտ կենտրոնում երեք սրահ կա, մեկը յոգայի, մեկը աերոբիկայի, իսկ երրորդն էդ մյուս երկուսի արանքում ա, որտեղ ժեշտերն են դրած ու հեծանիվները: Էդտեղ միշտ բարձր դըքցը-դըքցը երաժշտություն ա հնչում:

Ուրեմն էսօր էնտեղ եմ, մեկ էլ լսեմ՝ ծանոթ երգ ա գնում էդ մեջտեղի սրահում: Ոնց որ անգլերեն լիներ: Մտածում եմ՝ այ Սիրուշո-Սիրուշո, ամոթ քեզ, փաստորեն էս պրեգոմեշը թխել ես ուրիշից: Քայլեցի էդ կողմ, որ լավ լսեմ: Մեկ էլ մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին, որովհետև ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս հենց ինքն էր՝ Սիրուշոն: Վազում եմ հետ յոգայի սրահ, Ջանեթին ասում եմ՝ արի՜, հայկական երգ են միացրել: Վազելով էկավ, լսեց-լսեց, մեկ էլ ասում ա՝ ինչի՞ մասին ա էս երգը: Բա ես հիմա ո՞նց բացատրեմ:

Բայց սաղ հեչ, ակումբում էդքան քլնգեցինք, մարդու երգը Հոլանդիա ա հասել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (15.08.2013), CactuSoul (16.08.2013), Cassiopeia (16.08.2013), Chilly (24.08.2013), Freeman (16.08.2013), impression (20.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.08.2013), Մինա (15.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.08.2013), Ուլուանա (15.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մամաս նոր մի հատ հոդված ուղարկեց ինձ: Ասում ա՝զգույշ կլինես: Ասում եմ՝զգույշ լինելը ո՞րն ա, եթե տեռորիստը որոշի գնացքը գմփցնել, ու՞ր պիտի փախնեմ: Ու զզվելի էն ա, որ էս սաղ շուխուռ անողն ԱՄՆ-ն ա:

Վախենում եմ ասել՝ ԱՄՆ-ի օդերն են: Բա որ իսկականի՞ց գմփամ: Տենց լինում ա, չէ՞, որ մի բանի չես հավատում, գլխիդ ա գալիս: Մի խոսքով, ինչ լինում ա, լինի: Խելոք-խելոք կնստեմ բոլոր գնացքներս:

----------

CactuSoul (22.08.2013), Cassiopeia (19.08.2013), Chilly (24.08.2013), Freeman (19.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (20.08.2013), Մինա (20.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ նայում եմ՝ ինչ որոնումներ են մարդկանց բերում իմ բլոգը: Ինչ անհեթեթ բառ կամ արտահայտություն ասես չես տեսնի: Էսօր էլ նայեցի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ ինչ-որ մեկը «Թորի Էյմոս» է փնտրել: Նենց լավ զգացի: Ուրեմն էնտեղ ինչ-որ մի տեղ մեկ ուրիշն էլ կա, որ նույն երաժշտությունն է լսում, ինչ ես:

Հետաքրքրությունից դրդված ես էլ «Թորի Էյմոս» գուգլեցի: Բերեց իմ զանազան-զարմանազան բլոգները ու մեկ էլ ինչ-որ erkusov.am: Մտա կայքը, տեսնեմ՝ բուռն գիշերվա երգեր են թվարկված: Ջղայնացա: Ախր Թորին չափից դուրս բարձրակարգ է նման ախմախ կայքում հայտնվելու համար: Ուրեմն էնտեղ ինչ-որ մի տեղ ինչ-որ մեկը բուռն գիշերվա երգեր էր փնտրում:

----------

Alphaone (20.08.2013), CactuSoul (22.08.2013), Freeman (21.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (20.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարի լույս, Խրոնինգեն: Ինձ մնաց քսանչորս ժամ:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Freeman (22.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (23.08.2013), Դատարկություն (27.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Շինարար (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղուց էսպես ինքս ինձ հետ չէի մնացել: Կարոտել էի ինձ: Էդ առիթով երևի վաղը երեկոյան միասին ընթրենք ռեստորանում:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), CactuSoul (24.08.2013), Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), Jarre (24.08.2013), keyboard (26.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.08.2013), Գալաթեա (24.08.2013), Մինա (27.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ տարի բլոգումս գրել էի, որ մենակ Հայաստանում ինքնավստահ: Մտածում եմ՝ հիմա ահագին բան է փոխվել էս մի տարվա ընթացքում, ու անգամ օտար երկրներում ամեն հարցում պատրաստ եմ իմ իրավունքների համար կռիվ տալ:

Ուրեմն էս ամառային դպրոցի հյուրանոցի համար մեզ գրել էին, որ ժամը երկուսից կարող ենք չեքինվել, իսկ շուտ գալու դեպքում կարող ենք ճամպրուկները թողնել, գնալ ֆռֆռալ, հետո գալ չեքինվելու: Դե ես էլ էնպես էի հաշվարկել, որ Լյուբեկից Բեռլին հասնեմ երկուսից հետո, բայց համ էլ որ ժամանակ ունենամ լողանալ, դզվել-փչվել, որ բարի գալուստին ներկայանալի տեսք ունենամ:

Բեռլինում երեկ անսովոր շոգ էր: Քրտինքի մեջ կորած 30 կիլոյանոց ճամպրուկս քարշ տալով մի կերպ հասա հյուրանոց: Ընդունարանի աշխատողն ասեց, թե սենյակս պատրաստ չի, պիտի սպասեմ: Հարցրի՝ ինչքան: Ասեց՝ մի ժամ, բայց կարող եմ իրերս թողնել, գնալ, ֆռֆռալ: Մի ժամից չորսն էր լինելու, իսկ հինգին արդեն քաղաքի մեկ այլ հատվածում բարի գալուստն էր: Էստեղ ես ամենայն քաղաքավարությամբ, բայց ներսից ահավոր ջղային ասացի.
- Էդպես չի լինի: Մեզ ասել են՝ ժամը երկուսից, իսկ ես դեռ պիտի լողանամ ու պատրաստվեմ: 
Տղան ներողություն խնդրեց և անմիջապես մեկ այլ սենյակ տրամադրեց:

Հաջորդ օրն իմացա, որ ամառային դպրոցի մասնակիցները, որոնք բոլորը, ի դեպ, արևելյան Եվրոպայից են, լսելով, որ պիտի սպասեն, խելոք-խելոք ենթարկվել են:

----------

Alphaone (26.08.2013), CactuSoul (10.09.2013), Cassiopeia (27.08.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), keyboard (26.08.2013), Moonwalker (26.08.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (26.08.2013), Մինա (27.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2013), Ուլուանա (26.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.08.2013), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամառային դպրոցի բելառուս մասնակցուհի երբ իմացավ, որ ռուսերեն գիտեմ, հանգիստ անցավ ռուսերենի ու սկսեց իր հիացմունքն արտահայտել Բեռլինի մասին: Դա հույզի մի տեսակ է, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որովհետև Բեռլինն ատում եմ:
- Գեղեցիկ քաղաք է,- եզրափակեց:
- Իսկ ես էդպես չեմ կարծում,- համեստորեն հակառակվեցի:
- Գիտեք, ես մի քանի երկրներում եմ եղել, օրինակ՝ Բելգիա, բայց Բեռլինն ուրիշ է:
Լայն, շա՜տ լայն ժպտացի ու ոչինչ չասացի:

----------

Alphaone (27.08.2013), CactuSoul (10.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (29.08.2013), Դատարկություն (27.08.2013), Մինա (27.08.2013), Վոլտերա (27.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահավոր-ահավոր տարօրինակ զգացողություններ: Հենց նոր անձնագրումս հայտնվեց ԵՄ-ն լքելու կնիքը: Վերջին տասը օրերն ահավոր գժական էին: Հիմա վերջապես ժամանակ ունեմ ինքս ինձ հետ մնալու ու անցած երկու տարիների մասին մտածելու: Ինձ մի ասեք, ես գիտեմ, որ էշություն եմ անում: Ահավոր վախենում եմ, ահավոր:

Հիսունհինգ րոպեից ինքնաթիռս կշարժվի: Ու ես պիտի մի կերպ արցունքներս թաքցնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (01.09.2013), Cassiopeia (02.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), Moonwalker (02.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճամպրուկս տեղադրեցի սենյակիս կենտրոնում ու սկսեցի դատարկել: Զգացի, որ խեղդվում եմ: Սենյակում շարժվելու տեղ չկար: Ուզեցի փախչել էնտեղից:

Մի կերպ ինձ ստիպելով դատարկեցի ճամպրուկի պարունակությունն ու տեղադրեցի պահարաններում, որոնք արդեն լիքն էին ուրիշի շորերով ու գրքերով: Ինձ ներվայնացնում էր այդ ուրիշի ներկայությունը: Նրանից ազատվել էր պետք: Ցավոք, էդ ուրիշը երկու տարի առաջ ես էի:

----------

Alphaone (03.09.2013), CactuSoul (10.09.2013), Cassiopeia (05.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), erexa (03.09.2013), Kita (06.09.2013), Ruby Rue (03.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.09.2013), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2013), Ուլուանա (03.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ էսօր ուղեղիս մեջ ուղղակի չէր տեղավորվում, թե ես ոնց եմ սիրահարված եղել նրան: Մտածում եմ` ինչ անճաշակն էի:

----------

Alphaone (05.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2013), Վոլտերա (05.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ բայց կարո՞ղ ա իսկականից մի բան էն չի: Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ հասկանում, ինչ-որ բան սխալ գնա ընթացքում: Չգիտեմ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ ամեն ինչ էսքան լավ ա: Կարո՞ղ ա մի պահ գա, որ հիասթափվեմ: 

Մարդիկ միշտ ասում են` Հայլուրն ուրիշ Հայաստան ա ցույց տալիս: Բայց պիտի ասեմ` Ֆեյսբուքն էլ ա ուրիշ Հայաստան ցույց տալիս: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ իրականության մեջ լինել: Ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս էդ իրականությունը, դա բնավ զզվելի չի, դրանից բնավ փախչել պետք չի:

Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ Դիլիջանում ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.09.2013), boooooooom (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (10.09.2013), Cassiopeia (06.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), Kita (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (07.09.2013), Peace (08.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.09.2013), Դատարկություն (07.09.2013), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.09.2013), Վոլտերա (06.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առավոտյան դուրս թռա անկողնուց ու սկսեցի ձգվել, որ արթնանամ: Հայացքս դիմացի սարերին էր ու դրանց վրայով դանդաղ սահող ամպերին: Լիլիթը խոհանոցում գործ էր անում: Լռություն էր տիրում, որը մեկ-մեկ հարևանի շունն էր հարամում: Անձրև էր եկել. ասֆալտը թաց էր:

Պատուհանը բացեցի ու ամբողջ ուժով թոքերս քաշեցի լեռնային հետանձրևային սառը օդը: Համով օդ, էդպիսի բան լսե՞լ եք: Այ դա էի շնչում: Իսկ երկնքում ամպերն իրար էին գալիս, մերթ սև-սև կուտակվում, մերթ՝ արևին ճանապարհ տալիս:
- Անձրև ա գալու:
Րոպեներ անց անձրև սկսվեց, որը չէիր նկատի, եթե պատուհանից դուրս չնայեիր: Այ էդքան լուռ էր:
- Լիլ, նայի, շենքի մի կողմում անձրև կա, մյուսում՝ չէ: 
Երեխայի պես մի պատուհանից մյուսն էի վազում ու աչքերիս չէի հավատում: Պատուհաններն էի բացում, ձեռքս դուրս պարզում: Հաստատ էդպես էր. մենք գտնվում էինք անձրևի սահմանին:

Քիչ անց ամպերը հեռացան, արև դուրս եկավ: Սենյակը լուսավորվեց: Նորից նայեցի անտառածածկ սարերին, նայեցի իրար գլխի կառուցած փայտե տներին ու թաց ասֆալտին: Գրողը տանի, ես ուզում եմ էստեղ ապրել:

Կյանքում գալիս է մի պահ, երբ զանազան միջոցառումներն ու ընկերների հետ խմելը, անգամ կարիերան երկրորդական են դառնում: Քեզ համար կարևորը հանգստությունն է, դու գիտես՝ ստանալու ես դա այս քաղաքում:

----------

boooooooom (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (10.09.2013), Cassiopeia (10.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.09.2013), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (10.09.2013), Վոլտերա (10.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանում մարդկանց մի խումբ կա, որ ատամները սրած սպասում է, թե երբ եմ անհաջողության մատնվելու, որ իրենցից գոհ հայտարարեն` որ ասում էի: Փախաք սաղդ, ես ձեզնից լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ երկիր եմ եկել: Ու եկել եմ մնալու, թեկուզ դա կռիվ տալով լինի, ոչ թե փնթփնթալու, թե երկիրը երկիր չի:

----------

Alphaone (11.09.2013), boooooooom (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (11.09.2013), Cassiopeia (11.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.09.2013), Դատարկություն (11.09.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (11.09.2013), Վոլտերա (11.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն Հայաստան գալուցս սենյակիս որևէ դարակ խառնշտորել-դասավորելը սուրբ արարողություն էր: Քանի որ այս անգամ գալով հետս բերել եմ նաև երկու տարվա կյանք, ստիպված եմ արդեն լիքը դարակներում տարածք ազատել այդ կյանքը տեղավորելու համար: Դա այնքան բարդ ու երկարատև գործ է, որ օրը մի դարակից ավելի չեմ հասցնում:

Իմ գրապահարանի ներքևում երկու փակ դարակներ կան, որոնք ինչ-որ իմաստով որպես արխիվ են ծառայում, որովհետև դրանք սովորաբար բացվում են ինչ-որ բան էնտեղ ավելացնելու, բայց գրեթե երբեք` դուրս բերելու համար: Չնայած դրանց ահռելի մեծությանը, մինչև վերջ լցված էին, ու իմ նոր ուսումնական նյութերի ու մնացած զըրթերի համար տեղ չկար: Սենյակիս բոլոր անկյուններում դասավորված թղթերից ազատվելու համար առաջին հերթին պետք էր այդ դարակների հարցը լուծել:

Անցյալ շաբաթ դրանցից ստորինը դասավորեցի: Սրտիցս արյուն կաթալով աղբարկղը նետեցի ուսանողական տետրերիս մեծ մասը` ինքս ինձ համոզելով, որ դրանք ամեն դեպքում աղբ են, որովհետև այդ դարակում հայտնվելուց հետո երբեք դուրս չեն եկել: Այսօր էլ վերին դարակն եմ դասավորում: Ահագին զարմացա` նկատելով, որ երկու դարակները շատ հստակ տարբերակում ունեն: Առաջինը բացառապես նվիրված էր ակադեմիական նյութերին. լեկցիաների տետրեր, գիտական հոդվածներ, գրքերի քսերոքսներ և այլ ուսումնական նյութեր: Իսկ երկրորդ դարակը, որով զբաղվում եմ այսօր, ոտքից գլուխ ստեղծագործական էր ու ինչ-որ տեղ իմ մասին: Այնտեղ տեղ էին գտել իմ բոլոր օրագրերը, բացիկների հավաքածուները ու ագենդաները (զարմանքով հայտնաբերեցի, որ Նիդեռլանդներ հասնելու կարիք չեմ ունեցել ագենդա պահելու համար): Ու մեկ էլ մի մեծ թղթապանակ գտա: Մտածեցի` ըհը, էս մեկը սխալ տեղում է, իջեցնեմ ներքևի դարակ. նման թղթապանակներում ուսումնական նյութեր էի պահում: Բայց մեկ էլ բարձրացրի, տեսնեմ` վրան մեծ-մեծ տառերով գրված է «ստեղծագործական»:

Քանի որ բավական կերած-խմած թղթապանակ էր, այն կիսով չափ փոքրացնելն ահագին տեղ կազատեր: Բացեցի ու սկսեցի հերթով ուսումնասիրել պարունակությունը: Տասնմեկ տարեկանից սկսած իմ բոլոր ստեղծագործությունները խնամքով դասավորված էին այնտեղ: Կային բազմաթիվ պատմվածքներ, հում նյութեր, որոնցից հնարավոր էր որևէ բան ստանալ ու բանաստեղծություններ (փաստորեն, ժամանակին պոեզիան ինձ տարել էր), ընդ որում` ոչ միայն հայերեն: Բայց ամենազարմանալին գտածս մի երգն էր (փաստորեն, երգ էլ եմ գրել) ու մեկ էլ սերիալի սցենարը: Պատմվածքներից մի քանիսը թերթեցի: Մի քանիսը զարմացրին, որովհետև շատ լավն էին (ո՞նց էի էդպես գրել տասնյոթ-տասնութ տարեկանում), իսկ մեկն էլ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց: Հիշու՞մ եք էն Էրիկ-մերիկի պատմվածքը: Այ լրիվ էդպիսի մի բան էր, բայց փոխարինված Ալանիսով: Բախտս բերել է, որ ոչ մեկի ցույց չեմ տվել, թե չէ լավ ղժժալու էին վրաս:

Բայց թղթապանակի գոյությունը դուրս եկավ: Պարզվում է` ժամանակին բավական լուրջ եմ վերաբերվել գրելուն ու ամեն մի խզբզանք խնամքով պահել եմ «մի օր պետք կգա» խորը փիլիսոփայական մտքով: Հիմա է, որ ամեն ինչ ցաքուցրիվ եմ անում, առանց խղճի խայթի բլոգներ վերացնում, ոչ մի բան մի տեղում չեմ կուտակում: Ամեն դեպքում, թղթապանակի տեղը կհիշեմ, որ հում նյութերս հանեմ, մի քիչ մշակեմ: Հավես կլինի էսքան տարի անց:

Հետո սկսեցի հետ դարսել բոլոր տետրերը, կիսով չափ դատարկված թղթապանակը (դեն նետեցի այն ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք մի քանի օրինակով էին էնտեղ) ու զարմանքով նկատեցի, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, դարակը լցվեց: Փաստորեն, տասնհինգ տարվա ընթացքում իմ օնլայն գործունեությունը չհաշված մի հսկայական դարակ գրավոր նյութ էի ստեղծել: Այ քեզ բան: Պետք է դրան տեր կանգնել:

----------

Alphaone (11.09.2013), CactuSoul (11.09.2013), Cassiopeia (11.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), Ruby Rue (12.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.09.2013), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (11.09.2013), Վոլտերա (11.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (12.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն էին: Մանկավարժականում բոլորը լավն էին: Թե՛ դեկանը, թե՛ դեկանի տեղակալները, թե՛ ամբիոնի վարիչն ու նրա օգնականը ու ամենակարևորը... ուսանողները: Ես զարմացած էի, որ ուսանողներն էդքան հետաքրքրված էին, էդքան խելացի, էդքան գիտակ, էդքան պատրաստակամ, էդքան կարգապահ: Զարմացած էի նրանց տված բարդ ու խորը հարցերից, որոնց պատասխանները գտնելու համար պետք է ինձ վրա աշխատեմ: Հանուն էսպիսի երիտասարդների արժե Հայաստանում ապրել: 

Մնաց մի հատ էլ լավ վարձատրվող աշխատանք գտնեմ, ու ես Հայաստանից ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ գնա:

----------

Alphaone (20.09.2013), boooooooom (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (20.09.2013), Cassiopeia (20.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), ivy (20.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (20.09.2013), Աթեիստ (27.09.2013), Գալաթեա (20.09.2013), Դատարկություն (20.09.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Մինա (20.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փոստից զանգեցին, թե` ծանրոց կա քո անունով, արի, տար: Վազեցի: Սոֆյայից էր: Ծովապակուց պատրաստված վզնոց էր ուղարկել: Դա աշխարհի ամենայուրահատուկ նվերն է ինձ համար: Ծովապակին Բարսելոնայում ենք հավաքել, հետներս տարել Խրոնինգեն: Հետո Սոֆյան այն հասցրել է Թորանգա (Նոր Զելանդիա), իսկ էնտեղից փոստով եկել է Երևան: Կախել եմ վզնոցն ու հպարտ-հպարտ շրջում եմ. ասես ամբողջ աշխարհն եմ հետս տանում:

----------

Alphaone (20.09.2013), boooooooom (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (20.09.2013), Cassiopeia (20.09.2013), einnA (24.09.2013), erexa (22.09.2013), ivy (20.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (20.09.2013), unknown (20.09.2013), Աթեիստ (27.09.2013), Գալաթեա (20.09.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (20.09.2013), Վոլտերա (20.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր բան են հանրահավաքները, բողոքի ցույցերն ու երթերը: Էնտեղ կհանդիպես քեզ հետ երբևէ կապ ունեցած գրեթե բոլոր տղամարդկանց. մեկին սիրել ես, մյուսը քեզ է սիրել, երրորդը նախկին ընկերդ է, չորրորդին փորձել ես սիրել, չի ստացվել, հինգերորդին էլ երևի մի օր կսիրեմ...

...
Մի տեսակ անկապ օր էր:

----------

Alphaone (22.09.2013), Cassiopeia (22.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.09.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (22.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լինում են կորած օրեր: Էսօր դրանցից էր: Ինչու՞ վերջին վայրկյանին որոշեցի յոգայի դասը քենսըլել: Ասա՝ ինձ պե՞տք էր: Գնայի, գլխիս վրա կանգնեի ու ոչ մի բանի մասին չմտածեի:

Այրիշ էկող չկա, քուիզն էլ ջրվեց:

Ու մտածում եմ՝ մինչև երբ եմ էս գրադարանում նստելու առանց որևէ բանով զբաղվելու:

----------

Alphaone (24.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկրորդ բանկում էլ հայտնաբերելով հերթերի կտրոնային համակարգը՝ ահագին զարմացա: «Քաղաքակիրթ ենք դառնում»,- մտածեցի ու սուսուփուս տեղավորվեցի աթոռին՝ մինչ հերթ կհասներ: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում մի կին ականջիս տակ փնթփնթում էր, թե՝ էս ինչ նոր ձև ա, իմ համարը տենց էլ չի էրևում: Նա անգամ փորձեց ղեկավարությանը գտնել և արտահայտել իր բողոքը: Մի երկու տղա էլ, որոնց արտաքինից հանգիստ կարելի էր եզրակացնել, որ հայկական էն մյուս իրականությունից էին, որի հետ շատերս կապ չունենք, դժգոհում էին, թե՝ ինչ կտրոն-մտրոն, էն ա մարդավարի հերթ կանգնեինք էլի:

Ինչ ես ինձ հիշում եմ, էդ բանկում հերթեր միշտ եղել են, հաճախ՝ անտանելի երկար ու անքաղաքակիրթ մարդկանցով, որոնք զոռով առաջ էին խցկվում:

Ու չեմ զարմանա, որ կտրոնային համակարգերի մասին բաց նամակներ հայտնվեն ինտերնետում, Ֆեյսբուքում էլ խումբ ստեղծվի, թե՝ մենք դեմ ենք կտրոններով հերթերին:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), boooooooom (26.09.2013), Cassiopeia (26.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (27.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (26.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (26.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանից գնացած ու գնալ ուզող մարդիկ ինձ հանգիստ չեն տալիս, անընդհատ ուզում են իմ բերանից լսել, որ «ոչինչ չի փոխվել»: Երևի ուզում են համոզվել, որ ճիշտ ճամփի վրա են: Իսկ ես ուղղակի պատասխանում եմ. «Ո՞նց չի փոխվել: Հեծանվորդները շատացել են»: Եվ նրանք երբեք չեն հասկանա, թե որքան կարևոր փոփոխություն է դա:

...
Խրոնինգենում անսովոր երևույթ էր քայլելը, բոլորը հեծանիվներով էին տեղաշարժվում: Իսկ երբ պատահմամբ հանդիպում էիր քեզ նման հետիոտնի, անպայման բարևում էր. էդպես էր կարգը: Երևանում անսովոր է հեծանիվով տեղաշարժվելը, բոլորը մեքենաներ ունեն կամ ոտքով են: Իսկ երբ պատահաբար հանդիպում ես հեծանվորդի, անպայման բարևում է:

...
Ես վերջապես լիարժեք հային ոչ հարիր, փչացած աղջիկ եմ: Մնացած մեղքերիս կողքին արդեն նաև հեծանիվ եմ քշում:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (27.09.2013), Cassiopeia (27.09.2013), Ruby Rue (28.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Այբ (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (27.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (27.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն պահերից ա, երբ ուզում ես գոռալ:

Ուզում ես ջղայնությունից չգնալ Գյումրի, որովհետև քեզ գժվացրել է նրանց անկազմակերպ լինելն ու վերջին վայրկյանին ասեղների վրա տրանսպորտի ու մնալու տեղի մասին մեյլի սպասելը: Իսկ ընկերուհիդ հեռախոսով համոզում է, թե` արի գնանք, ես էնտեղ երբեք չեմ եղել, դու եղե՞լ ես որ:

Պատասխանում ես, որ շատ ես եղել, վերջին անգամ` երկու տարի առաջ: Մտքիդ մեջ հիշում ես էն մարդուն, որը երկու տարի առաջ էլի զոռով քեզ Գյումրի տարավ: Հիշում ես, թե ինչքան լավ էր նրա հետ արևի տակ շոգած թափառելը, իսկ երթուղայինում հոգնած գլուխդ նրա ուսին դնելը:

Ընկերուհուդ հետ խոսելու ընթացքում մեյլ է գալիս: Վազում ես, որ տեսնես` Բարքեմփի՞ց է արդյոք: Եվ սիրտդ ընկնում, փշուր-փշուր  է լինում. մեկ տարվա լռությունից հետո քեզ գրել է այն մարդը, ում հետ վերջին անգամ Գյումրիում ես եղել, քո վերջին նախկին ընկերը. «Ես քեզ չեմ մոռացել»:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013), CactuSoul (28.09.2013), Cassiopeia (28.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արամ (28.09.2013), Արևհատիկ (02.10.2013), Դատարկություն (28.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (29.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես դեռ հիշում եմ էն օրերը, երբ մեյլս րոպեն մեկ ստուգում էի` հուսալով, որ որևէ բան գրած կլինես, չնայած գիտեի, որ գրեթե անհնար մի բանի եմ սպասում: Գիտեի հունիսի այն օրվանից հետո, երբ հարցիս, թե «հաջորդ շաբաթ» ասելով երբ նկատի ունես, էդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր: Քեզ մի տեսակ ավարտված պատմություն էի համարում, մի սիրուն հիշողություն, որ միշտ հետս տանելու էի: Կարդալու էի եղբորդ գրքերը ու քեզ հիշեի:

Իսկ դու գրում ես այսօր, գրում այն ժամանակ, երբ ոչ թե մենակությունից պատեպատ եմ խփվում, այլ փորձում առաջ նայել, փորձում նորից կյանքս կառուցել ու ներվայնանում, որ քո պես մեկը չկա կողքիս, որ ուղղակի գլուխս դնեմ ուսին և լուռ լաց լինեմ, երբ քեզ գրեթե մոռացել էի, բայց հանկարծ Գյումրին հիշեցրեց: Դու գրում ես և ուղարկում Ինդոնեզիայում արված մի նկար, ինչից սիրտս վատանում է, որովհետև մազերդ երկարել են, իսկ ես գժվում եմ երկար մազերով տղամարդկանց համար, այն աստիճանի, որ պատրաստ եմ քեզ ներել: Դու գրում ես, որ նաև Հնդկաստան ես գնացել: Իսկ ես ուզում էի այնտեղ լինել, միայն թե ուղեկցող ունենայի: 

Չգիտեմ` ինչու ես ինձ նորից հիշել: Ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչու էդպես էլ Բեռլին չեկար: Բայց անգամ այն փաստը, որ եղբայրդ Գոնկուր է շահել, ինձ չի հուզում: Հանգիստ թող ինձ, թող նայեմ առաջ: Խոստանում եմ, երբ ես էլ որևէ գրական մրցանակ շահեմ, դրա մասին կգրեմ քեզ:

----------

Alphaone (28.09.2013), CactuSoul (28.09.2013), Cassiopeia (28.09.2013), einnA (02.10.2013), erexa (28.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (07.10.2013), Դատարկություն (28.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2013), Նարե91 (28.09.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (28.09.2013), Վոլտերա (29.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանից գնալուց առաջ ինձ անհանգստացնող երևույթներից մեկն էլ անթիվ-անհամար ընկեր-ծանոթներս էին, որոնց բոլորին չնեղացնելու ու ժամանակ տրամադրելու համար մեջտեղից ճղվում էի, հետո էլ ավելի կարևոր գործեր չէի հասցնում, բայց սպառված ու ներվայնացած տուն էի գալիս:

Հիմա էնքան լավ է. շփվում եմ մենակ իմ ուզած մարդկանց հետ` անողոքաբար ցրելով նրանց, ում հավեսը չունեմ: Ու էդ սպառվածության զգացողությունը վաղուց ինձ չի այցելել: Մտածում եմ` երևի ամեն դեպքում պետք է առանց խղճի խայթի հրաժարվել էն բոլոր հարաբերություններից, որոնք ներվ են սղոցում: Նեղանում են, թող նեղանան: Ի վերջո, ես էլ եմ մարդ: Ու նաև մտածում եմ` շրջապատս թարմացման կարիք ունի: Կարծում եմ` բավական լավ կարողացել եմ ընտրել հներից ում պահել ու ծանոթանալ լիքը լավ նոր մարդկանց հետ:

----------

Alphaone (29.09.2013), CactuSoul (29.09.2013), Cassiopeia (30.09.2013), einnA (02.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2013), Նարե91 (30.09.2013), Ուլուանա (29.09.2013), Վոլտերա (30.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր ոլորտում աշխատանք փնտրելը սենց ա. նստել բախտին ու սպասել բախտին, կամ էլ զանգել զանազան տեղեր, լիքը թուքումուր ուտել, հետո նոր նստել թախտին, սպասել բախտին:

----------

Alphaone (30.09.2013), Baltazar (30.09.2013), Cassiopeia (30.09.2013), keyboard (30.09.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (03.10.2013), Ամպ (03.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Շինարար (30.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

31-րդ օրը հասկացա, որ ուզում եմ գնալ էստեղից, ինչ գնով էլ լինի, որտեղ էլ լինի: Էստեղ ապրել այլևս չեմ կարող:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.10.2013), erexa (02.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (03.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ֆիզիկապես շատ ուժեղ չեմ: Էնպես չի, որ մկաններս փալաս են, մի երկու կիլոյից ավել բարձրացնելուց վատանում եմ, բայց էնպես էլ չի, որ սարեր շուռ կտամ: Մի խոսքով, հեծանիվս աստիճաններով բարձրացնել ու տուն հասցնելը շատ սովորական ռիտուալ ա ինձ համար, որ ամեն օր անում եմ հարևանների թարս հայացքների տակ:

Էսօր էդ հարևաններից մեկը չդիմացավ, առաջարկեց օգնել: Հրաժարվեցի, ասեցի, որ շատ ծանր չի, ինքս կանեմ: Չլսեց, էկավ, ձեռիցս վերցրեց, մի կերպ բարձրացրեց ու միանգամից` ինչ ես խոսում է, լավ էլ ծանր ա: Ու էդ պահին նենց զզվելս էկավ: Ախր տասնհինգ կիլոն ի՞նչ ա, որ տղամարդն ասի ծանր ա: Ու հենց էդ տղամարդիկ կանգնում, կանանց բարեմասնություններից են խոսում: Սրա քամակը սենց, ծիծիկը նենց, մազերն էլ տենց: Ասա` մի հատ գնացեք, դուք ձեզ նայեք: Յախք:

----------

Alphaone (03.10.2013), CactuSoul (03.10.2013), Cassiopeia (03.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (04.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրեց, որ այս ընթացքում Հայաստանում չի եղել, բայց կարդացել է Թումանյան ու Սևակ... Չգիտեի` ջղայնանայի՞, թե՞ ուրախանայի: Ի վերջո, իմ մշակույթին ծանոթանալու փորձեր է անում, բայց չգիտի, թե որքան եմ ատում Սևակին: Հետո ինձ հանգստացրի. գուցե Սևակը ֆրանսերեն ավելի լավ է հնչում, քան հայերեն:

----------

Alphaone (05.10.2013), Cassiopeia (06.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (09.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Այբ (05.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (05.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժամանակին մի տղու էի թունդ սիրահարված: Երևի տենց թունդ վաղուց չէի սիրահարվել: Նենց լավ եմ հիշում, պատմվածքի մրցույթի պիտի մասնակցեի: Աչքերս փակեցի, մտքիս մեջ իրան պատկերացրեցի ու մի հատ պատմվածք գրեցի, ուղարկեցի: Բնականաբար, ոչ մի հաջողություն, բայց էդ գրելու պրոցեսը շատ ուժեղ ա տպավորվել, մի այլ կարգի հաճույք եմ ստացել... Հա, էդ պատմվածքն էլ ոչ մի տեղ չկա հրապարակված, դեռ պահում եմ:

Հետո էդ տղայից նույն ձևի թունդ հիասթափվեցի: Անընդհատ տեսնում էի ու մտածում` չէ բայց ես ո՞նց եմ իրան սիրահարված էղել: Ուրեմն էսօր էլ նստած ակումբի մրցույթի պատմվածքի վրա էի բզբզում, բան չէր գրվում: Մեկ էլ որտեղից որտեղ էդ տղան հայտնվեց, բարևեց, անցավ: Ու էստեղ հավեսով գրեցի-վերջացրի պատմվածքը: Էն նույն հաճույքն էր, որ էն մյուս մրցույթի համար գրելիս զգացի: Հիմա նոր սկսել եմ ջոկել, թե էդ մուսա կոչվածն ինչ ա:

----------

Alphaone (09.10.2013), Cassiopeia (15.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), John (09.10.2013), Peace (10.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (14.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (10.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ էր. շաբաթ օրվանից հետո տրամադրությունս բացվեց: Ընդհանրապես, եթե ուզում ես դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալ, պիտի մարմինդ հալումաշ անես էնպես, որ հենց նստես, էլ չկարողանաս վեր կենալ:

Հա, տրամադրությունս բացվեց, բայց խնդիրները չլուծվեցին... մի տեսակ մտածում եմ` բայց լավ, խնդիրը ո՞րն է: Ուզում եմ ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկից կամ ինչ-որ բանից կառչել ու մինչև վերջ գնալ հետևից: Իսկ էսպես ոնց որ ազատ անկում կատարեմ: Ու ուր որ է` գետնին կհասնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013), Cassiopeia (15.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Այբ (20.10.2013), մարիօ (01.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Շինարար (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն որ հոգնած ու դեպրեսված գալիս ես տուն` «սաղ էսօր ինձ մոռացել են» տեսակի մտքերով ու մեկ էլ տեսնում ես, որ լրիվ անծանոթ մարդուց փոստով գիրք ես ստացել: Գիրքն էլ ինչ գիրք... իռլանդական ժողովրդական հեքիաթներ: Ու ստեղ սաղ դեպրեսիա-բան կորում են գրողի ծոցը, որովհետև դու լրիվ անծանոթ մի մարդուց փոստով գիրք ես ստացել...

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Cassiopeia (16.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Peace (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.10.2013), Srtik (17.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Ամպ (15.10.2013), Այբ (20.10.2013), Դատարկություն (16.10.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (15.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013), Ուլուանա (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր կուրսում մի հատ սիմպո տղա կար: Ինքը առանձնանում էր ոչ միայն նրանով, որ սիմպո էր (ու պարտադիր միշտ թրաշված, խալաթն էլ կոկիկ, արդուկած), այլև նրանով, որ վեց տարի հա հոգիս հանում էր էս տիպի հարցերով. «Ինչու՞ մազերդ չես ֆենում», «Ինչու՞ չես քսվում», «Ինչու՞ կաբլուկ չես հագնում»: Դե աղջիկներն էլ հետ չէին մնում նման հարցերից, բայց ասենք իրենց հանգիստ կարողանում էի կոպիտ պատասխան տալ, իսկ որ տղան է էսպիսի բաներ ասում, սովորաբար նեղվում եմ (բայց մեկ ա չեմ ենթարկվում):

Ուրեմն էսօր ամերիկյանից դուրս եկա: Էդ նույն տղան դրսում կանգնած էր: Սաղավարտս արդեն քաշել էի գլուխս: Բնականաբար, շոկային ատրիբուտ կնոջ վրա: Միանգամից հարցրեց, թե էդ ինչ է գլխիս: Պատասխանեցի, որ հեծանիվով եմ: Ցուցամատը տնկեց` դեմքին «էս ինչ դառավ էս աղջիկը» տիպի արտահայտություն: Իսկ ես ինձնից գոհ նստեցի հեծանիվս ու տուն եկա:

Սաղ հեչ, գենդերի օրենքն ի՞նչ եղավ:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), boooooooom (28.10.2013), Cassiopeia (16.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (17.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Աթեիստ (28.10.2013), Դատարկություն (17.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013), Շինարար (16.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա` էրեկ մի հատ բան տեսա, քեզ հիշացրեց: Ասում եմ` ի՞նչ: Ուղարկում ա. her heart was a secret garden and the walls were very high. Հետո էլ թե` սպասի գուշակեմ, թե Երևանի որ մասում ես ապրում: Եթե կարողանամ, դա կապացուցի, որ մեր միջև կապ կա:

Ախր ո՞նց ասեմ, որ մեր միջև ընդհանրապես ոչ մի տեսակի կապ չկա  :Sad:  Որ ինչքան էլ ինքը մինչև ականջների ծայրը սիրահարված լինի ու ինչքան էլ դա ինձ դուր գա, մեկ ա, ես գերմաներեն չեմ սովորելու ու չեմ տեղափոխվելու Գերմանիա: Ուֆ: Էս ինչ բարդ ա: Հո զոռով չի, ազատությունից լավ բան չկա:

----------

erexa (21.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Այբ (20.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց մի տեսակ կլացեի... ուֆ:

----------

Alphaone (21.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), մարիօ (01.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս Հայաստանում սթրեսի մի հատ նենց տեսակ եմ տանում, որ ինձ լրիվ սատկացնում ա: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, մի պուճուր իրադարձություն ա լինում, որը բացասական հույզեր ա առաջացնում, ու գնա գալիս եմ... սաղ օրս կորում ա: Գլխացավ ու քնկոտություն ա սկսվում: Անգամ սուրճի անմարդկային դոզաները չեն փրկում: 

Զզվելին էն ա, որ վերջին գրեթե երկու ամսվա ընթացքում հեչի պես արդեն մի տասն անգամ նման սթրես եմ տարել: Ուֆ-ուֆ, կյանքս կրճատվում ա:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), erexa (22.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013), Շինարար (22.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս տարի ծնունդիս օրով հետաքրքիր բան եմ մտածել  :Smile:  Գնում եմ ուրիշների համար նվերներ առնելու:

----------

Alphaone (24.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Այբ (24.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013), Ուլուանա (24.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (26.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էհ, գոնե սիրահարվեի...

----------

Alphaone (26.10.2013), Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013), Նուշություն (26.10.2013), Վոլտերա (25.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա ինձ ուղարկեց իր գրած գիրքը, որը հիմնականում օրագրային նոթերի հավաքածու էր: Ես թերթեցի այն և նկատեցի, որ ամսաթվերը հիմնականում ապագայում են: Սկսեցի կարդալ, որպեսզի իմանամ, թե երբ և որտեղ ենք հաջորդ անգամ հանդիպելու: Ասում էր՝ Բելգիայի ֆլամանդական մաս: Բայց երևի օրագիրը սխալ էր, որովհետև մենք հանդիպեցինք ինչ-որ մի տեղ անցյալում, Նիդեռլանդների իմ տանը: Զարմանալիորեն երրորդ մարդ կար սենյակում, որի դեմքը ոչ մի կերպ չէի հիշում: Մենք բոլորս էլ հայերեն էինք խոսում: Զարմանալիորեն: Ես հիշեցրի օրագրի մասին: Նա չէր հիշում: Ջղայնացած նայեցի պատուհանից դուրս: Նա մոտեցավ ու խնդրեց, որ իրեն չթողնեմ, իսկ ես պատասխանեցի, որ նման բան իմ մտքի ծայրով էլ չի անցել: Լուռ գրկեց ինձ՝ գլուխը դնելով գլխիս: Պատուհանից այն կողմ արև էր շողում: Ես ինչ-որ կատարյալ աշխարհ էի ստեղծել ինձ համար:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013), Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (29.10.2013), Yevuk (05.11.2013), Դատարկություն (29.10.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (28.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք դարակներ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ խառն է դասավորված, ու երբ ցանկանում ենք որևէ բան գտնել, մի ժամ քչփորում ենք, էդպես էլ չենք գտնում: Ամենալավ լուծումն այդ դարակները դատարկելը, փոշիները մի լավ սրբելն ու բոլոր իրերը հատիկ-հատիկ նորից դասավորելն է, որ դրանք անպայման իրենց տեղերում գտնվեն:

----------

Alphaone (29.10.2013), Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Ruby Rue (29.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (29.10.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Գրող (29.10.2013), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հիշում, իսկապես չեմ հիշում, որ Եվրոպայում ապրելիս էսպիսի սթրեսներ տանեի, որ հետո բացի հորիզոնական դիրք ընդունելուց ուրիշ բան չկարողանայի անել: Իսկ էստեղ առնվազն շաբաթը մեկ էս վիճակում եմ, էս շաբաթ` վաղը երկրորդը կլինի: Ու մենակ էս վիճակից ազատվելու համար հոգիս կծախեի եվրոպական մութ ուժերին ու կգնայի Հայաստանից: Սարսափելի զգացողություն ա սա:

----------

Alphaone (01.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), erexa (31.10.2013), Ruby Rue (01.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Yevuk (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահավոր չեմ սիրում առաքելական եկեղեցին: Էսօր էլ պատահաբար աչքովս երկու հոդված ընկավ: Մեկն ասում էր` յոգան հակառակ ա քրիստոնեությանը, մյուսն էլ ռոքին, ջազին ու մնացած նորմալ երաժշտությանը սատանայական էր անվանում: Կատաղեցի, դրեցի ֆեյսբուքիս պատին, բայց դե ինչ պիտի լիներ, իմ ընկերների մեջ քանի որ ոչ մի ավելորդ մարդ չկա, ոչ մի տեսակի վայնասուն չբարձրացավ: Բայց ես առաքելական գզելու պահանջ պիտի բավարարեի: 

Ու գտա ձևը... Գրեցի մեկին, որի հայերենը չէր հերիքի, որ էդ հոդվածները կարդար: Գրեցի` ի՞նչ կարծիք ունես ՀԱԵ-ի մասին... Ու սկսվեց պատերազմը: Հեսա մի քիչ բզիկ-բզիկ անեմ, հանգստանամ:

----------

Alphaone (02.11.2013), Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), ivy (02.11.2013), Ruby Rue (02.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Դատարկություն (02.11.2013), մարիօ (02.11.2013), Ուլուանա (02.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն ինչ էնքան լավ ա, բոլորն էնքան բարի են ու ժպտերես, որ մտածում եմ` չլնի՞ հեսա Ռիփի ասած էն ուժըսները ստեղ էլ են սկսվելու: Բայց մյուս կողմից, հիշում եմ Նորքը ու հիշում եմ, թե ինչքան ահավոր էր առաջին օրը: Ու այ էդքան ահավոր էլ ամբողջ երկու տարին անցան: Իսկ ստեղ լավ էր առաջին օրը: Ու երևի ինչքան էլ մնամ էնտեղ, հավես ա լինելու:

----------

Alphaone (04.11.2013), Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), ivy (04.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (04.11.2013), Արամ (04.11.2013), Շինարար (04.11.2013), Ուլուանա (04.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր եվրոպական դիպլոմս մեյլով ուղարկել են: Պարզվում ա` հակառակ իմ բոլոր ջանքերին, էս մեկն էլ եմ գերազանցությամբ ավարտել  :LOL:  Ու դա հաստատ չեմ համեմատի բժշկականի կոշմարների հետ: Դե արի ու մի ասա, Եվրոպայում սովորելն ավելի հեշտ ա, քան Հայաստանում, բայց Հայաստանում ստացած գիտելիքն ավելի անպետք ա, սաղ հարցը դրանում ա:

----------

Alphaone (05.11.2013), Arpine (17.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Ingrid (27.11.2013), Ruby Rue (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ամպ (13.12.2013), Արամ (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թվում ա` Հայաստան վերադառնալն ավելի հեշտ ա, քան որևէ երկրում հաստատվելը, որովհետև էստեղ են քո բոլոր ընկերները, ամեն ինչ զրոյից սկսելու կարիք չկա և այլն: Իրականում հեչ էլ էդպես չի: Ինչ եկել եմ, լրիվ զրոյից սկսելու վիճակում եմ: Էն հին ընկերները, որոնց վրա հույս էի դնում, անհետ կորել են: Կողքիս միայն երկու հոգի է մնացել: Ու ես զրոյից նոր հարաբերություններ եմ կառուցում, նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանում, տանջվում, որ գոնե կես տարի հետո մի բանի հասած լինեմ: Ու հեռախոսս հիմա նույնքան լուռ է, որքան Եվրոպայում գտնվելիս:

----------

Alphaone (16.11.2013), Arpine (17.11.2013), Baltazar (17.11.2013), Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), erexa (18.11.2013), Ruby Rue (16.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.11.2013), Արամ (16.11.2013), Դատարկություն (17.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (16.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե ես մյուս տարի էս ժամանակները դեռ Հայաստանում լինեմ, իմացեք, որ դա ոչ հայրենասիրությունից է լինելու, ոչ անճարությունից: Էդ ուղղակի իմ ուսանողներն են լինելու, ինձ ուժ ու հույս տվող, իմ պայծառ ուսանողները, որոնք իմ կյանքի միակ լուսավոր կետն են հիմա:

----------

Alphaone (18.11.2013), Baltazar (18.11.2013), Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Meme (28.11.2013), Ruby Rue (18.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.11.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Ամպ (13.12.2013), Արամ (18.11.2013), Դատարկություն (18.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013), Ուլուանա (18.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (18.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարտ-ապրիլին երբ եկել էի Հայաստան, էնքան լավ եմ հիշում. վերադառնալուս ու էստեղ մնալու ցանկությունս հազարապատկվել էր: Հիմնական մղիչ ուժը երկուսն էին: Մեկը մարդկանց թշվառությունն էր ու նրանց օգնելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկությունը: Հետազոտությանս համար ես լիքը տներում եղա, տեսա դռների հետևում փակված, մոռացված դժբախտ ընտանիքների, որ հազիվ ծայրը ծայրին էին հասցնում ու փող չունեին անգամ, որ դեղեր գնեն: Ուզեցի հետ գալ հենց նրանց համար, որ գոնե ինչ-որ բանի համար պիտանի լինեմ:

Երկրորդը ջահելներն էին` էն դասադուլ անող, երեկոյան Ազատության հրապարակում կիթառով երգող ջահելները: Էն որ քեզ ապացուցում էին, որ էս երկիրը կորած չի, ապագա ունի: Էն որ ժամերով նայում էի մի անկյունում քաշված ու հմայվում, ուրախանում: 

Հետո մոռացա էս բոլորը: Մինչև բոլորովին վերջերս մտքիցս լրիվ թռած էր: Բայց ինչ սկսել եմ Նուբարաշենին հարմարվել, հիվանդների հետ ավելի շատ շփվել, հանկարծ հայտնաբերել եմ, որ հիմա կյանքս հենց էդ երկու ուղղությունների մեջ է. մեկը թշվառությունն է, հիվանդներս, որոնց ուզում եմ ինչ-որ օգուտ տված լինել, մյուսն էլ ուսանողներս, որոնց մեջ կան Ազատության հրապարակում գտնվածներ: Էս երկուսն իրար լրացնում են, մի կողմից ուժ տալիս, որ կարողանամ մյուս կողմում դիմանալ: Ու երևի ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու:

----------

Alphaone (20.11.2013), Baltazar (20.11.2013), Enna Adoly (20.11.2013), Ingrid (27.11.2013), Ruby Rue (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.11.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Ամպ (13.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (03.12.2013), Դատարկություն (20.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (21.11.2013), Ուլուանա (20.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (19.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ զարթուցչից մի քանի րոպե առաջ ես արթնանում, նշանակում է` կյանքդ նորմալ ռիթմի մեջ է, նշանակում է` օրերը նորից կսկսեն վազել, ու դու չես հասնի նրանց հետևից: 

Ինձ համար աշխատանքային շաբաթն ավարտվում է հինգշաբթի օրը, երբ Ստյոպի ռաֆը կանգնում է մեր դռան առաջ, և ես ասում եմ ցտեսություն, վաղն առավոտյան ինձ չսպասեք: Հետո սկսվում է ուսանողական երեկոս, որովհետև դասախոսությունն եմ կազմում, որ ուրբաթ ներկայացնեմ: Լսարանում ես ուսանող եմ: Ես ամենից լավ եմ սովորում այն ժամանակ, երբ սովորեցնում եմ:

----------

Alphaone (23.11.2013), boooooooom (22.11.2013), Meme (28.11.2013), Ruby Rue (22.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.11.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Արամ (22.11.2013), Արևանուռ (22.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2013), Նուշություն (23.11.2013), Ուլուանա (22.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի ամսից արտագաղթելն այսօր ավելի շոշափելի դարձավ: Երևի ճիշտ որոշում է:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, ես ոնց որ նորից սիրահարվում եմ: Շուտ չի՞  :Cray:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Ingrid (28.11.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Արամ (29.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չի կարելի, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի որևէ մեկի գաղտնիք վստահել: Եթե դա քո միջից դուրս է գալիս, արդեն գաղտնիք չէ, հաստատ մյուս մարդու միջից էլ դուրս կգա ու կհասնի էնպիսի ականջների, որոնց հեչ պետք չէր:

Ուֆ:

----------

Alphaone (30.11.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Ամպ (13.12.2013), Արամ (30.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (03.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2013), Շինարար (30.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (30.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շնորհակալ եմ անկման պահին ձեռքս բռնելու համար:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղը հոլանդական փարթիի եմ: Իմ հոլանդացի ընկերներից մեկն ինձ փորձում ա օգնել ռեցեպտներով: Մեկ էլ սկսեց ինչ-որ մի հատ դեսերտի ռեցեպտ ասեց, մեջը լիքը մրգեր, օրինակ` ելակ կամ դեղձ: Ուրեմն ինչ մրգի անուն տալիս ա, ասում եմ` մեզ մոտ չկա: Երևի մտածեց` էս ինչ չմո երկրում ա ապրում էս աղջիկը: Մտքով չի անցել, որ մրգերի տեսանկյունից մենք էնքան հաբրգած ենք, որ սեզոնից դուրս ոչ մի միրգ չենք ուտում:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (08.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Արամ (07.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (08.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2013), Ուլուանա (07.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (07.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարսավիրանոց մտնելը մի մեծ մարտահրավեր է: Ամեն անգամ ոտքդ ներս դնելիս մտածում ես՝ դուրս կգա՞մ արդյոք հնարավորինս իմ ուզած տեսքով: Ու չնայած ամեն անգամ էնտեղ գնալիս նպատակդ ընդամենը մազերդ մի քանի սանտիմետրով կարճացնելն է, այն պահին, երբ վարսավիրն արդեն հանում է ուսերիդ գցված թիկնոցը, հայելու միջից քեզ նայում է բոլորովին անծանոթ մեկը: Հաղթում ես դու, եթե հնարավորինս քիչ փոխզիջման ես գնացել: Հաղթում է նա, եթե կարողացել է քեզ իր ուզած տեսքը հաղորդել:

Վարսավիրը քեզ լիքը անծանոթ բառերով կամ հասկացություններով հարցեր կտա, որոնց բոլորին «չէ» կպատասխանես, որպեսզի խուսափես հնարավոր այլանդակումից: Բայց ամենասկզբում կփորձի պարզել, թե ինչ կտրվածք ես ուզում:
- Ուղղակի կարճացրեք,- կպատասխանես,- ուսերիցս:
- Շերտեր անե՞մ,- կհարցնի:
- Չէ,- կասես, որովհետև տարիներ առաջ, երբ դեռ լավ չգիտեիր, թե դա ինչ էր, ասել էիր «հա» ու մի քանի տարի շարունակ շերտերի ձեռքին կրակն ընկել՝ վեց ամիսը մեկ վարսավիրանոց վազելով ու փորձելով հավասարեցնել մազերդ:
- Շերտեր անե՞մ,- նորից կհարցնի:
- Չէ, - կկրկնես:
Խըրթ-խըրթ, կշարունակի կտրել:
- Բայց էս մասը կարճոտ ա, շերտ պիտի անեմ:
- Լավ,- կհանձնվես, չնայած կնախընտրեիր, որ մնացած մասերն էլ կարճացներ ու բերեր «էս մասի» երկարության: 
Իսկ հետո կգա ամենադաժան պահը, երբ պիտի գործադրես դիվանագիտական ողջ հմտություններդ ու առանց վարսավիրին վիրավորելու համոզես, որ հնարավորինս բնական թողնի քեզ:
- Ֆենու՞մ եմ:
- Չէ:
- Ուղիղացնելով չորացնե՞մ:
- Չէ,- նայում ես պատուհանից դուրս դեռ առավոտից տեղացող ձյանը: «Գոնե շուտ չկտրվի»,- մտածում ես՝ կանխազգալով մոտալուտ այլանդակումը:
- Բա ո՞նց անեմ:
- Խուճուճ թողեք:
- Ծայրերին մուս քսե՞մ:
- Չէ,- դու փոքրուց տանել չես կարողանում մազերիդ մեջ որևէ արհեստական նյութի առկայություն:
- Ուղղակի պահեմ, չորանա՞:
- Հա:
Ակրոբատիկ շարժումներով ֆենն էնպես է տարուբերում, որ մազերդ ուռում, դեզ են դառնում: Գրողը տանի, ո՞նց կարողացավ: Ախր տանը դու միշտ ֆենը պահում ես թաց մազերիդ ու սիրուն խուճուճներ ստանում: Ո՞նց էսպես դեզ սարքեց:
- Մի քիչ «չգիտեմինչ» անեմ,- ու չես հասկանում նրա օգտագործած տերմինը, բայց արդեն գիտես, որ շատ ուշ է: Պիտի համաձայնես, որովհետև գիտես, որ այս մի «չէի» արդյունքում դեզը գլխիդ ես դուրս գալու:
- Լավ:
- Էս էլ ա խուճուճ,- հանգստացնում է ու պահարանից մի հսկայական սանր հանում, սկսում մազերիդ ծայրերը կլորացնել:
Անջատում է ֆենը: Մնացածը ձեռքով է հարդարում:
- Ձեզ էսպես էլ է սազում,- իրենից գոհ հայտարարում է: 
Նայում ես հայելու մեջ ու սարսափած նկատում 70-ական թվականներից փախած քառասունին մոտ մի կնոջ: Հայացքդ թեքում ես դեպի պատուհանը: Ձյունը կտրվում է: Գրողը տանի:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), ivy (08.12.2013), Peace (17.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Srtik (08.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Արամ (14.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (08.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2013), Ուլուանա (08.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե մի օր կամ մոտ ժամանակներս ես Հայաստանից գնամ, միևնույն է, երբեք չեմ մոռանա, թե ինչպես ինձ խնդրեցիր, որ չգնամ՝ բազմաթիվ հորդորներից հետո վերջապես անցնելով «դուի»: Եթե մի օր գնամ, հանգիստ սրտով եմ գնալու, որովհետև կիմանամ, որ Հայաստանն ապահով ձեռքերում եմ թողնում: Ու եթե մի օր նստեմ ու հիշեմ վերադարձիս այս սարսափելի ամիսները, պիտի քեզ առանձնացնեմ որպես լույս: Շնորհակալ եմ երեկոյի համար, ջանիկս, վաղուց ոչ մեկի էսպես սրտանց չէի գրկել:

----------

Alphaone (10.12.2013), CactuSoul (24.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2013), Շինարար (10.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ ա, չեմ հասկանում էս ֆենոմենը: Կան մարդիկ, որոնց կարայիր ավելի շուտ ճանաչեիր ու պիտի ավելի շուտ ճանաչեիր, բայց ծանոթանում ես լրիվ ուրիշ միջավայրում, հետո կամաց-կամաց պարզում նրա` ով լինելը, իսկ հետո արդեն հայտնաբերում, որ ոչ մեկ անգամ երկուսդ էլ գտնվել եք նույն տեղում, նույն ժամին, անգամ այդ ամենը փաստող ֆոտոներ ես գտնում: Ու չէ, չես հասկանում, թե ինչու այդ մարդուն այն ժամանակ չես ճանաչել:

----------

Alphaone (10.12.2013), CactuSoul (24.12.2013), Cassiopeia (10.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), John (12.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.12.2013), Արամ (14.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2013), Ուլուանա (11.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենակության չափն ու կարդացած գրքերի քանակն ուղիղ համեմատական են: Դեկտեմբերը դեռ չի էլ կիսվել, իսկ ես արդեն երեք գիրք եմ վերջացրել (իսկ իմ միջին արագությունը 2 գիրք/ամիս ա): Էսպես մեկ էլ Գերմանիայում էր...

----------

boooooooom (18.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.12.2013), Ամպ (13.12.2013), Դատարկություն (14.12.2013), Շինարար (12.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում են` վտանգ կա դասախոս-ուսանող հարաբերությունների սահման անցնելիս, ուսանողը երես կառնի, չի սովորի, դասախոսն էլ սուբյեկտիվորեն ավելի բարձր կնշանակի ուսանողին: Գրողը տանի, տենց բան չկա: Ես երկուշաբթի օրն ուսանողուհուս հետ թեյ էի խմում, բայց զգուշացրել էի, որ իր նկատմամբ շատ ավելի խիստ եմ լինելու ու տենց լիքը բաներ: Էսօր ինքը ինձ ցնցեց իր պրեզենտացիայով: Էնքան լավն էր, որ քիչ էր մնում` լացեի:

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2013), boooooooom (18.12.2013), CactuSoul (24.12.2013), Cassiopeia (13.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Peace (17.12.2013), Ruby Rue (13.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.12.2013), Ամպ (13.12.2013), Արամ (14.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (13.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ժամից կյանքիս հետագա ընթացքն է որոշվելու (գոնե առաջիկա մի քանի տարվա): Չգիտեմ` ինչ կորոշվի, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինչ էլ լինի, լավ ա լինելու:

----------

boooooooom (18.12.2013), Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.12.2013), Vardik! (01.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ազիմովը ռոբոտների տրամաբանությունը շատ պրիմիտիվ ա նկարագրում: Մտածում ես` մարդիկ ավելի բարդ են: Բայց չէ: Վերցնում ես տրամաբանական շղթան, քայլեր ձեռնարկում ու ստանում կանխատեսելի պատասխան: Մի քիչ հետաքրքիր էղեք էլի:

----------

Alphaone (20.12.2013), boooooooom (20.12.2013), Enna Adoly (21.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Վոլտերա (27.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սենց օրերից հետո Հայաստանից ոչ մի տեղ գնալ չեմ ուզում: Ափսոս, որ հազվադեպ են լինում էսպիսի օրեր, ափսոս... Ու ճիշտ էր էլի, իսկապես պետք էր նոր շրջապատ ստեղծել: Հենց դրա շնորհիվ է, որ կամաց-կամաց ինձ ավելի լավ եմ զգում:

----------

Alphaone (20.12.2013), Cassiopeia (20.12.2013), Enna Adoly (21.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գնում եմ, լույսս, կներես ինձ, բայց գնում եմ: Գիտեմ, որ չես ուզում: Իմ մի մասն էլ չի ուզում հենց քեզ համար (ու գուցե ևս մի քանիսի): Բայց հանգիստ եմ գնում, վստահ, որ դու միշտ ամուր ես լինելու, միշտ պայծառ ես լինելու: Երբեք չեմ մոռանա ցրտից կարմրած դեմքդ Ազգային ժողովի մոտ ու դրանից արձակվող լույսը: Գնում եմ, լույսս, կարոտով եմ գնում: Դեռ չգնացած կարոտում եմ քեզ: Բայց գիտեմ, որ երեք տարի հետո գալու ես, ձեռքիցս բռնես ու հետ բերես: Գրկում եմ քեզ, լույսս:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2013), CactuSoul (24.12.2013), Cassiopeia (24.12.2013), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (01.01.2014), Ruby Rue (24.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.12.2013), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Yevuk (31.12.2013), Գալաթեա (24.12.2013), Մինա (01.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2013), Ուլուանա (24.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հոգնել եմ իմ անհեռանկարային սերերից: Հոգնել եմ նրանց մի երրորդ երկրում հանդիպելուց, որտեղ մեզնից ոչ մեկը չի ապրում: Հոգնել եմ մի երրորդ երկրում սպասելուց, որտեղ մեզնից ոչ մեկը չի ապրելու: Հոգնել եմ նրանց բոլորին մոտ չթողնելուց՝ իմանալով, որ երկրորդ երկրում երկար չեմ մնալու: Հոգնել եմ երկար չմնալուց:

Քեզ կսպասեմ Անդերսենի արձանի մոտ: Մինչ հանդիպում:

----------

Alphaone (30.12.2013), Cassiopeia (30.12.2013), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (01.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (30.12.2013), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Yevuk (31.12.2013), Մինա (01.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գիտեի, ես կանխատեսում էի դա... Ֆեյսբուքի իմ նոր պրոֆիլում հավաքված են նենց մարդիկ, որոնք հաստատ Նոր տարվա նկարների վրա ինձ թեգ չէին անի, բացառությամբ մի քանի հոգու: Ու էդ մի քանի հոգին խմբավորվում են մի անվան տակ. ուսանողներ: Էհ, հաստատել եմ ընկերության առաջարկը, ուրեմն պիտի էս մի քանի օրը դիմանամ:

----------

Alphaone (30.12.2013), Cassiopeia (31.12.2013), Enna Adoly (01.01.2014), John (30.12.2013), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Աթեիստ (31.12.2013), Արամ (30.12.2013), Մինա (01.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.12.2013), Վոլտերա (30.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեկտեմբերի 31-ից զզվում եմ, որովհետև տանը կռիվ-ղալմաղալ է, մամաս չի հասցնում, մյուսներս էլ ալարկոտ ձեռքներս ենք թափ տալիս:

Էս տարի մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Պահարանիս փոշիները խնամքով վերցնելուց հետո միացրել եմ Քերին Փոլուարթի վերջին ալբոմը, վառել գունավոր մոմերս ու գիրք եմ կարդում: Խաղաղություն կա այս ամենի մեջ:

----------

einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (01.01.2014), John (01.01.2014), laro (02.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.01.2014), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Արամ (31.12.2013), Արէա (31.12.2013), Մինա (01.01.2014), Վոլտերա (31.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ ուզում քեզ խոստումներ տալ ու չեմ ուզում քեզնից խոստումներ կորզել, մանավանդ որ գիտեմ այս ամենի՝ խիստ անհեռանկարային լինելու մասին: Բայց կուզեի, որ 2014-ն ավելի շատ քեզնով լցված լինի, ու որ մեր հանդիպումները բնավ պատահական չլինեն, որ չվախենամ ինքնաթիռ նստել ու գալ քեզ մոտ:

Գրկում եմ քեզ, թանկագինս, գիտեմ, որ մի օր իրար գտնելու ենք, մի օր մեկնումեկս հանձնվելու է և ընտրելու է մյուսիս աշխարհագրությունը կամ երկուսիս թափառական կյանքի արդյունքում մի օր մեր աշխարհագրությունները նույնն են դառնալու:

Շնորհավոր, թանկագինս, շնորհավոր...

----------

Cassiopeia (01.01.2014), E-la Via (03.01.2014), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (01.01.2014), Ruby Rue (01.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.01.2014), Vardik! (01.01.2014), Մինա (01.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.01.2014), Ուլուանա (01.01.2014), Վոլտերա (01.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ-որ մեկն սմս ստացավ: Տանը բոլորիս հեռախոսները Նոկիա են, նույն ձայնն են արձակում: Չէ, իմը չի մամ, ինձ ոչ ոք սմս չի գրում: Մամաս գնում ա իրա հեռախոսը վերցնելու: Բյուր, քոնն ա: Ուռա˜, ուռա˜, ինձ ինչ-որ մեկը հիշել ա, ինչ-որ մեկն սմս ա գրել, ուռա˜: Բացում եմ ու կարդում. «Դուք ստացել եք 100 օռանժ մերսի միավոր...»: Ուռա˜, Օռանժն ինձ հիշում ա:

----------

Alphaone (02.01.2014), Enna Adoly (02.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.01.2014), Vardik! (03.01.2014), VisTolog (03.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Վոլտերա (03.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (02.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի օր առաջ որոշել էի, որ տնից դուրս չեմ գալու ամսի 2-3-ին: Դե 2-ին վերջը դուրս եկա, իսկ 3-ին երկու ոտքս դրեցի մի կոշիկիս մեջ ու ասացի՝ ոչ մի դեպքում: Բայց ինձ զանգեցին, կանչեցին մեր ընկերներից մեկի տուն: Դեռ երեկ ասել էի, որ չեմ գնալու: Էսօր մեկ ա էլի զանգեցին: Ասեցի՝ չէ: Սկսեցին համոզել, թե՝ էնտեղ լինելու է մեր ընկերներից մեկը, որն անվերադարձ մեկնում է ԱՄՆ, և հազիվ թե նրան հաջող անելու այլ առիթ ունենամ: Էդ պահին խառն էի, վերջնական պատասխան չտվեցի, ասեցի՝ հետո կզանգեմ:

Էն, որ տնից մեկ ա դուրս չէի գալու, կասկածից դուրս էր: Ուղղակի սկսեցի մտածել ԱՄՆ մեկնող մեր ընկերոջ մասին... Ինչ վերադարձել եմ Հայաստան, նրան մի անգամ եմ տեսել, այն էլ՝ փողոցում պատահաբար: Ու հաստատ եթե ԱՄՆ չմեկներ, դժվար որևէ առիթով մենք հատուկ պայմանավորվեինք, հանդիպեինք: Չէ, ես նրան շատ սիրում եմ, մենք լավ ենք իրար հետ, բայց ամիսներով-տարիներով իրար չտեսնելը մեզ չի խանգարում: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ, մենակ նրա համար, որ մեկնում է ԱՄՆ, պիտի գնայի՞ հանդիպմանը: Բայց դա ի՞նչ կփոխեր իմ կյանքում: Ուղղակի ավելի հոգնած կլինեի օրվա վերջին, ավելի անպատրաստ կլինեի վաղվա հերթապահությանս:

Էդպես մտածեցի-մտածեցի, զանգեցի ընկերուհուս, ասեցի, որ չեմ գալիս: Ու ես ինձնից գոհ եմ: Պարտավորեցնող հանդիպումներից գոհ ու շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Alphaone (03.01.2014), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), VisTolog (03.01.2014), Արէա (03.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Ուլուանա (03.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էնքան տխուր բան կա էս ամենի մեջ: Ինչ շուխուռ է ընկել, որ գնալու եմ, հանկարծ շատացել են ինձ տեսնել ցանկացողները, գետնի տակից դուրս են եկել վերջին ամիսներին անհետ կորած ընկերներս, պահանջում են, որ հաճախ տեսնվենք: 

Ինչ-որ սխալ բան կա էս ամենի մեջ. մարդիկ քեզ սիրում են և ուզում են տեսնել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դու այս երկրի բնակիչը չես: Իսկ երբ գալիս ես ու ճամպրուկներդ վայր դնում՝ մնալու համառ մտադրությամբ, հանկարծ բոլորը կորում են, դառնում ես անկարևոր, ինչ-որ տեղ էլ պադոշ, երբ զանգում ու գլուխ ես տանում, թե՝ տեսնվենք: 

Դրա համար ես գնահատում եմ բոլոր էն ընկերներիս, որոնք կողքիս էին վերջին ամիսներին՝ անկախ նրանից, թե շուտով գնալու էի, թե ոչ, սիրում եմ նրանց, որովհետև նրանք էլ ինձ են սիրում, ոչ թե իմ՝ երկրից հեռանալը:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2014), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), ivy (05.01.2014), John (06.01.2014), laro (02.03.2014), Ruby Rue (10.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.01.2014), Vardik! (05.01.2014), Այբ (05.01.2014), Դատարկություն (05.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (05.01.2014), Շինարար (05.01.2014), Ուլուանա (06.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.01.2014), Վոլտերա (05.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (05.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ փոքր էի՝ դպրոցական, հասակակիցներիս հետ գրեթե չէի շփվում:  Դպրոցական ընկերներ չունեի, հասկացանք: Բայց դպրոցից դուրս էլ ինձնից շա˜տ մեծերի հետ էի շփվում: Իմ ամենամեծ ընկերուհին Նոնան էր՝ տասներեք տարով մեծ, որ զանգում էր մեր տուն, տնեցիք ասում էին՝ քեզ մի հատ կին էր զանգել: 

Էսօր նկատեցի, որ ընդհանրապես կյանքիս ընթացքում երբեք հասակակիցներիս հետ մտերիմ չեմ եղել: Միակ տարիքով քչից-շատից մոտ ինձ եղել է Անահիտը (մեկուկես տարով էր մեծ), այն էլ մոտ տասնմեկ տարի առաջ մահացավ: Ու անգամ համալսարանական տարիներին, երբ ունեի մտերիմ կուրսեցիներ, նրանք այն հարազատները չէին, որոնց հետ գժություններ կանեի կամ կվստահեի անձնական կյանքիս ամեն մի մանրուք:

Հիմա նայում եմ ընկերական շրջապատիս: Էն ամենամտերիմներն ինձնից բազմաթիվ տարիներով հեռացած են՝ կա´մ փոքր են, կա´մ մեծ (մեծերից ամենափոքրը լինելով ինձնից երկուսուկես տարով մեծ, փոքրերից ամենամեծը՝ երեք տարով փոքր): Հետաքրքիր բան ա, որ չեմ կարողանում հասակակիցներիս հետ մտերիմ լինել: Չգիտեմ, գուցե իրար տալու կամ իրարից ստանալու ոչինչ չունենք կամ էնքան հավասարակշռված ա էդ տալու-ստանալու պրոցեսը, որ ձանձրալի ա դառնում: Իսկ մեծերի ու փոքրերի հետ հետաքրքիր ա: Փոքրերի հետ ջահելանում եմ, մեծերի հետ՝ ավելի իմաստուն դառնում: Ու էս բազմազանությունը կյանքին համուհոտ ա տալիս:

----------

Alphaone (10.01.2014), Cassiopeia (10.01.2014), Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), Ruby Rue (10.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.01.2014), Vardik! (20.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.01.2014), Շինարար (10.01.2014), Ուլուանա (10.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ, երբ քեզ հետ հեռախոսով խոսեցի, հետո սկսեցի լացել: Երևի տարօրինակ էր, որովհետև մենք երբեք մտերիմ չենք եղել: Ավելին՝ առաջին անգամ էի ձայնդ լսում: Ուղղակի անկեղծ ափսոսանք կար ձայնիդ մեջ, լիքը հույս, որ կհամոզես ինձ, իսկ ես անդրդվելի էի: 

Հետո հիշեցի, թե երբ ենք մենք առաջին անգամ խոսել ֆեյսբուքով: Հիշեցի, թե ինչպես մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին, երբ պարզվեց, որ քո մասին լսածներս հեչ կապ չունեին իրականության հետ: Ուրախացա, որ, փաստորեն, սուտ էր, որ դու երկրում չէիր: Ջղայնացա, որ, փաստորեն, դու մեղավոր չէիր, որ թերթի շապիկին էն ուռոդի նկարն էին տպել: 

Հետաքրքիր էր, որ, փաստորեն, մենք տարբեր տարիներին նույն պաշտոնն ենք զբաղեցրել, բայց երբեք չենք հանդիպել: Հետաքրքիր էր, որ այն ժամանակ բոլորը մեզ համոզել էին, որ դու արտագաղթել ես, իսկ երեկ դու ինձ փորձում էիր համոզել չարտագաղթել: Լացեցի, ջանս, լացեցի: Անօգնականությունից:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), Freeman (17.01.2014), laro (02.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (16.01.2014), Vardik! (20.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Շինարար (15.01.2014), Ուլուանա (16.01.2014), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընկերների մի խումբ կա, որոնց հետ ներկա ու ապագա չունես, մենակ անցյալն է ձեզ կապում: Յուրաքանչյուր հանդիպում անցնում է հին ու բարի օրերը, ընդհանուր ընկերներին ու հավես իրադարձությունները հիշելով, պատմելով, վերապատմելով: Դրա համար էդ ընկերներիդ հետ հազվադեպ ես հանդիպում, որպեսզի բավականաչափ ժամանակ անցնի նույն պատմությունները մոռանալու համար:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2014), einnA (18.01.2014), Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), Ruby Rue (16.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (17.01.2014), Vardik! (20.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.01.2014), Շինարար (17.01.2014), Ուլուանա (17.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.01.2014), Վոլտերա (27.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն էր էս վիքենդը՝ արևոտ ու տաք, գարնան հոտով ու արկածներով լի, հետիս ճամփորդներն էլ գիժ ու հետաքրքիր: Լավն էր, մի հիշողություն ևս դրեցի ճամպրուկս, որ հետս տանեմ: Սիրում եմ ձեզ, գժուկներս:

Շին  :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2014), Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (21.01.2014), Vardik! (20.01.2014), Դատարկություն (20.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.01.2014), Շինարար (19.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ի˜նչ լավ կլիներ, եթե դու հիմա կենդանի լինեիր, եթե մի 80 տարի ուշ ծնվեիր: Հաստատ կսիրահարվեի քեզ, երկար-բարակ սիրային նամակներ կգրեի, կգայի մոտդ: Իրար հետ կթափառեինք, կխմեինք, կգրեինք, կդեպրեսվեինք ու վերջում էլ իրար հետ ինքնասպան կլինեինք:

Գժվում եմ, գիտե՞ս, գժվում եմ քո տեքստերից: Շատերը քեզ չեն էլ սիրում, ասում են՝ հիմար գրող ես, իսկ ով էլ սիրում է, դա անում է ինչ-որ անհասկանալի սենտիմենտալ պատճառներից ելնելով (ցլամարտ, սիրուն տղերք, Փարիզ-բան): Ու երբ քո անունը տալիս եմ, բոլորը թարս են նայում, թե՝ էս ինչ անհաջող դասականի անուն տվեցիր: Այ հիմա որ քեզ կարդում եմ, ավելի լավ եմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եմ քեզ սիրում: Ախր էն ամեն մի բառդ, ամեն մի նախադասությունդ անտանելի ծանոթ է: Ոնց որ հարյուր տարվա ծանոթս լինես, գարեջրի բաժակի մոտ հետս նստած, դարդերս լսած: Ոնց որ քո ամեն բջիջն անգիր իմանամ, հասկանամ, թե էդ բառերն ինչու ես գրել, ինչ ես դրել դրանց տակ: Ու դառը ժպտում եմ գիրքը փակելով: Ինչու՞ դու իմ ժամանակակիցը չես:

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2014), CactuSoul (22.01.2014), einnA (29.01.2014), Jarre (27.01.2014), Nihil (21.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2014), Ուլուանա (21.01.2014), Վոլտերա (21.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձյունը խոշոր-խոշոր էր թափվում, էնքան, որ դիմացդ չէիր տեսնում: Իջա մեքենայից: 
- Մյուս անգամ որ մենակ լինես, 200 կտաս,- ասաց վարորդը՝ վերցնելով պարզածս 100-անոցը,- բայց էս անգամ իջի:
Ձյան մեջ ճամփա բացելով առաջ գնացի: Պահակը կանգնած էր դարպասի մոտ: Բարևեցի:
- Բարև˜, ո՞վ ունես ստեղ,- հարցրեց:
- Բժիշկ եմ: 
- Ո՞ր բաժնում:
- Ութում:
- Բա ո՞նց քեզ չեմ տեսել: 
- Նոյեմբերից եմ ստեղ:
Պահակը մոտեցավ այնքան, որ ձյան խոշոր փաթիլների արանքից երևաց զինվորական համազգեստը, վրան գրված՝ «հայկական բանակ»: Ժպտաց: Ատամների մի մասը չկային:

----------

boooooooom (28.01.2014), CactuSoul (30.01.2014), einnA (29.01.2014), Lusina (25.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (23.01.2014), Դատարկություն (23.01.2014), Մինա (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.01.2014), Վոլտերա (23.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես վախենում եմ ամեն տեսակի խոստովանությունից, ամեն տեսակի կապվածությունից, ամեն տեսակի նվիրումից: Վախենում եմ, որովհետև այս զգացողությունը նոր չէ: Ես չեմ ուզում քեզ աստվածացնել, չեմ ուզում պնդել, թե հենց դու ես որ կաս, չեմ ուզում հավատալ, թե մենք միասին ճամփա ունենք անցնելու: Ուղղակի ինձ հաճելի է քեզ հետ շփվելը, մի ուրիշ տեսակի հաճելի:

----------

CactuSoul (30.01.2014), cold skin (08.02.2014), einnA (29.01.2014), Jarre (27.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (27.01.2014), Մինա (02.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2014), Նարե91 (27.01.2014), Շինարար (27.01.2014), Ուլուանա (27.01.2014), Վոլտերա (27.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (27.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում եմ՝ եթե հիշեի, թե երկու տարի առաջ ինչ գժանոցում էի հայտնվել էս վիզայի հետ կապված հարցերի պատճառով, հաստատ արտագաղթելու միտք նորից չէի ունենա:

Ու մտածում եմ՝ ինչ լավ ա, որ ինտերնետը կա: Թե չէ եթե էն թղթաբանությունը, որը տպել-ստորագրել-սկան անել-ուղարկելով ա արվում, փոստով լիներ, մի քանի տարի կտևեր, մինչև սաղ փաստաթղթերը տեղը գային:

----------

Alphaone (27.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (27.01.2014), Մինա (02.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմաներ կան, որոնց մասին կոնկրետ կարծիք լսելիս ոնց որ ասեղներով ծակծկեն ինձ: Չնայած ընդհանրապես ես հակառակվող եմ, բայց էդ բոլորը լսելիս սովորաբար լռում եմ, կծկվում ու խեղճանում: 

Էսօր իմ երկու սիրելի մարդիկ էին ինձ ծակծկում: Չէի դիմադրում: Ոնց որ քեզ ծեծեն, ու դու լուռ դիմանաս առանց ծպտուն հանելու: Մենակ դեմքիցս տեսնում էին, որ տրամադրությունս ընկել է:

Հետո գնացին նրանք: Ես քայլեցի կանգառ: Անձրև էր գալիս ու մութ էր: Լուռ լացեցի՝ ամբողջ ուժով ատելով ինձ: Եկա տուն, գրկեցի թեյի բաժակն ու նորից կծկվեցի: Սովորաբար ինձ այսպես խոցողներին ուղղակի հեռացնում եմ ինձնից, իսկ այս երկուսին շատ եմ սիրում ախր, ինձ ամենաթանկ մարդկանցից են: Ու ոչ մի ելք չեմ գտնում:

----------

Alphaone (27.01.2014), boooooooom (28.01.2014), CactuSoul (30.01.2014), cold skin (08.02.2014), einnA (29.01.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (28.01.2014), Դատարկություն (28.01.2014), Մինա (02.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2014), Նարե91 (02.02.2014), Շինարար (27.01.2014), Ուլուանա (27.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (28.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց մի տեսակ սիրահարվել եմ Րաֆֆու «Կայծերի» Կարոյին: Ու հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ ինքն էլ մնացած կերպարների պես թղթից ա, գրքում էլ առանձնապես հաճախ չի երևում: Բայց նենց մի տեսակ սիրահարվեցի... նենց պատկերացնում եմ իրա արտաքինը, նե՜նց ծանոթ, նե՜նց հարազատ: Իրա մտքերն էլ օդից չեն, ոնց որ ինչ-որ մեկից ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ լսած լինեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (30.01.2014), cold skin (08.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (02.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.01.2014), Նարե91 (30.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՜նչ լավ էր, որ էսօր ասեցիր, որ երկուսիցս ոնց որ կախվածություն ունենաս: Ես էլ մտածում էի՝ ղզիկի մեկն եմ, որ ձեզ էդպես կարոտում եմ, որ ուզում եմ ամեն օր տեսնել երկուսիդ էլ:

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, ինձնից փոքր ընկերներ շատ եմ ունեցել, բայց միշտ հասակակիցի տեղ եմ դրել նրանց: Ձեր երկուսի հետ ինձ մեծ եմ զգում, շա՜տ մեծ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ձեզ հետ անցկացրած ոչ մի վայրկյանիս համար չեմ փոշմանում: Դուք իմ էս դեպրեսիվ կյանքի լույսերն եք: 

Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան կարճ ժամանակահատվածում ձեզ էդքան կսիրեմ: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան կարճ ժամանակահատվածում ձեզ հետ էսքան կկապվեմ: Ու ո՜նց եմ հիանում ձեզնով, ո՜նց եմ ուրախանում, որ դուք կաք:

Էնքա՜ն ուրախ էի էսօր, որ ասեցիր՝ ոնց որ երկուսիցս կախվածություն ունենաս: Ինչ-որ բան տեղն ընկավ, ինչ-որ բան շատ ճիշտ է էստեղ: Սիրում եմ, շատ եմ սիրում մեր ընկերությունը:

----------

einnA (04.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (01.02.2014), Մինա (02.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի տղա կար, անընդհատ ինձ youtube-ի լինքեր էր ուղարկում, իսկ ես կռիվ-ղալմաղալ էի սարքում, թե՝ հերիք ուղարկես, մեկ ա, չեմ նայելու, չեմ սիրում ուրիշների ուղարկած վիդեոներն ու ընդհանրապես ես նայող չեմ, լսող եմ: Բայց ասածներս վրան չէին ազդում: Ավելի էր ոգևորվում, ավելի շատ էր ուղարկում՝ հուսալով, որ ուղարկածներից մեկնումեկը վերջապես դուրս կգա: Իմ կռիվ-ղալմաղալներն էլ գնալով ավելի մեծ թափ էին առնում: 

Մի ուրիշ տղա կա, որն ինձ հաճախ youtube-ի լինքեր է ուղարկում, ու ես դրանք հաճույքով նայում եմ՝ երազելով, որ ավելի շատ ուղարկի: Ամեն լինքից հետո շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում տրամադրությունս բարձրացնելու համար:

----------

einnA (04.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.02.2014), Մինա (02.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ սիրում էս Վալենտինը, հեչ չեմ սիրում: Էս էն տոնն ա, որը երբեք իմը չի էղել, որը նենց մի տեսակ հիշեցնում ա՝ դու ստեղ ավելորդ ես, վեր կաց, ռադդ քաշի: Էս տարի էլ ո՛չ բացիկ եմ գրել ինքս ինձ, ո՛չ կինո եմ հրավիրել, ո՛չ էլ ընթրելու եմ ինքս ինձ հետ: Լոքշ բաներ:

----------

Nihil (13.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նարե91 (13.02.2014), Վոլտերա (13.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչքան մոտենում է գնալու օրը, էնքան ապաթիան շատանում է, էնքան ավելի եմ ուզում փախչել բոլորից ու որևէ մեկի երեսը չտեսնել: Նորից սոցիալական կրիզիս է սկսվում, ցանկություն բոլոր դռները փակելու ու ոչ մեկի ներս չթողնելու: Դրան գումարվում է նաև անհամբերությունը. ե՞րբ պիտի վերջապես ճամպրուկս շալակած նորից Կիև գնամ, հետո՝ իքս տրանզիտ քաղաք, հետո՝ Կոպենհագեն: Ու ի վերջո, ե՞րբ պիտի իմանամ, թե երբ եմ գնում:

Մտավախություն ունեմ, որ ամեն ինչ շատ հանկարծակի կստացվի, ու չեմ հասցնի բոլորին հրաժեշտ տալ: Գուցե լավն էլ հենց դա է. առանց ավելորդ էմոցիոնալության, առանց հրաժեշտի երեկոներ հիշելու, սառը, հանգիստ, ապաթիկ: Բայց ամենից շատ վախենում եմ վիզա չստանալուց: Էդ դեպքում մի տեսակ կյանքս կորած եմ պատկերացնում:

----------

Nihil (17.02.2014), Ruby Rue (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (23.02.2014), Արէա (16.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (17.02.2014), Շինարար (16.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սայաթ-Նովայով տուն եմ բարձրանում: Հեռախոսով Starsailor-ի Tie Up My Hands-ն եմ լսում: Մի անգամ էլ տասնվեց տարեկանում էր, որ նույն ճամփան անցնելիս նույն երգն էի լսում. կենսաբանության պարապմունքից տուն էի վերադառնում: Այն ժամանակ հեռախոսները երգեր չէին նվագում. ռադիոյից ձայնագրած կասետով փլեյերս էր մոտս: Մութն ընկել էր, աստղազարդ պարզ երկինքն աչքիս առաջ էր: Այսօր երկինք չկար. տարիների ընթացքում բարձրացած գռեհիկ շենքերը ծածկել էին երկինքը: 

Հիշեցի այն մարդուն, որի շնորհիվ առաջին անգամ լսել եմ երգը: Տասնվեց տարեկանում մինչև ականջներիս ծայրը սիրահարված էի նրան: Այն ժամանակ դեռ չէի ջարդել նրա մեյլի ծածկագիրը, չէի մտել նամակների մեջ ու գեյ պոռնո չէի հայտնաբերել: Դեբիլի պես սիրահարված էի, որովհետև ինքն էլ էր մոտավորապես նույն երգերը լսում, ինչ ես, ինքն էլ հայերենի, ռուսների ու ռուսերենի մասին այնպիսի կարծիք ուներ, ինչպիսին դաստիարակել են իմ մեջ: Իսկ այն ժամանակներում աշխարհից մեկուսացվածներիս համար դա հազվագյուտ երևույթ էր. ակումբ չկար: Ու նաև հեղափոխական էր: Տասնվեց տարեկանում լավ չէի հասկանում, թե դա ինչ էր, բայց հիշում եմ՝ Ռուսաստանից մի մեծահարուստ էր եկել, հանրահավաքներ էր անում, հեղափոխություն նախապատրաստում: Ու էդ տղաս ոգևորված գնում էր հեղափոխական հանրահավաքներին, մինչև մեծահարուստի գլխին տվեցին: Վերջին անգամ նրան քսանամյակիս եմ տեսել: Էնպես պատահաբար էր, փողոցում: Չէր հիշում, որ ծնունդս էր: Երբեք էլ չի հիշել, հիշեցրել եմ: Շնորհավորեց: Դրանից հետո լուր չունեցա նրանից: Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ գուցե հանրահավաքներին ու երթերին ինքը լինում է, բայց էնքան է փոխվել, որ չեմ ճանաչում:

Լիլիին հիշեցի: Տասնմեկ տարեկան էի, երբ առաջին անգամ իրական կյանքում տեսա նրան: Վանդակավոր յուբկա էի հագել: Մամայիս մորաքրոջ աղջկա հետ էի: Այսօր էլ ջինսից յուբկայով էի: Տասնմեկ տարեկանում ամեն ինչ էնքա՜ն հաստատուն է թվում: Երբ Լիլին անհետացավ, ինձ թվաց՝ այլևս երբեք նրան չեմ տեսնելու: Հետո թվաց, որ եթե փողոցում տեսնեմ, չեմ ճանաչի: Իսկ տասներեք տարեկանում մեզ նորից ծանոթացրեցին: Լիլին իմ այն ժամանակվա գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքներից մեկի հերոսը դարձավ: Ու այնքա՜ն հավերժ էր թվում ամեն ինչ, որ անգամ ապագայում նա դեռ նույն տեղում էր աշխատում:

Լիլին հիմա Սիրիայում է: 

Starsailor-ը երգեց.

_Let's watch the clock until the morning sun does rise_

Հասա մեր խաչմերուկ: Վեց վայրկյան է մնացել, որ կարմիր դառնա: Դաշնամուրային հատվածից հետո միացան մյուս գործիքները: Վազելով անցա փողոցը, ու մարդուկը կարմիր դարձավ: Հեչ նույն մարդը չէի մնացել: Բարձրացա աստիճաններով: Քսանյոթ տարեկանում ամեն ինչ հեղհեղուկ ու փոփոխական է թվում:

----------

Ruby Rue (18.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.02.2014), Yevuk (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (18.02.2014), Դատարկություն (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014), Վոլտերա (18.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ կյանքում շատ ա էղել, որ դեպրեսիաների մեջ ընկնեմ: Ընդհանրապես, գարունն ահավոր սեզոն ա էդ տեսանկյունից: Համարյա չեմ հիշում նենց գարուն, որ ինչ-որ չափով դեպրեսված չլինեմ, ու դրանից չտուժի գործունեությունս: Ամենալավը երկու դեպք եմ հիշում: Մեկը երրորդ կուրսում էր, որ մայիսին օրերով դասի չէի գնում: Ուղղակի հասցնում էի շաբաթ օրը լրացնել, դրա համար ինձ ոչ ոք դուրս չէր թողնում: Մյուս անգամն էլ Գերմանիայում սովորելիս էր: Բացի դեպրեսվելու հակվածությունիցս, Գերմանիան ինքը բավական տրամադրող մթնոլորտ էր ստեղծել, որ տրամս մինուս հազար լինի: Բայց ինչքան էլ տենց վիճակներում լինեի, երբեք օգնության չեմ դիմել, որևէ տեսակի դեղ չեմ խմել: Էս տարի առաջին անգամն ա, որ լրջորեն մտածում եմ հակադեպրեսանտ ընդունելու մասին, ընդ որում՝ դեռ կարգին չի էլ սկսվել դեպրեսիան: Առայժմ մենակ ոչ մի բանից հաճույք չեմ ստանում: Հաջորդ փուլին նոր կսկսեմ անկողնուց դուրս չգալ:

----------

Alphaone (22.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Վոլտերա (23.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ես էգոիստ զզվելի մարդ եմ: Քեզ հետ շարունակում եմ շփվել միայն ու միայն այն պատճառով, որ քեզնից շատ լավ գրական կերպար է ստացվում, ու իմ ամենալավ պատմվածքները ծնվում են հենց քեզ հետ շփման արդյունքում: Կներես, որ անընդհատ նոր կրակ եմ վառում, անընդհատ հիշեցնում իմ գոյության մասին, անընդհատ նորանոր վեճեր սադրում: Կներես, բայց մեր ամեն մի զրույցը մի-մի գրական ստեղծագործություն է: Կներես, որովհետև ես երբեք քեզ չեմ նվիրվելու:

...
Ինչու՞ ես էդքան կպել պատահականություններից: Ես հոգնեցի Երևանը տակնուվրա անելով ու քեզ որոնելով, հոգնեցի ամեն կարմիրի տակ կանգնելիս կողքի մայթերը տնտղելուց, հոգնեցի բոլոր անցորդներին քեզ հետ շփոթելով... Խնդրում եմ՝ արի հրաժարվենք պատահականություններից: Միևնույն է, քո մասին երբեք չեմ գրելու: Մեր զրույցները չափից դուրս ձանձրալի են, որովհետև ես միշտ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.02.2014), Նարե91 (24.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիշու՞մ ես, որ սեպտեմբերին քո քաղաք եկա, բայց չզանգեցի քեզ: Հիվանդ էի: Չուզեցի հիվանդ-հիվանդ տեսնել քեզ:

Հիմա էլ եմ հիվանդ, թե չէ հաստատ նորից քո քաղաք կգայի: Իսկ այսօր բոլոր տատական-պապական միջոցներով փորձում եմ վռնդել ամեն տեսակի վիրուսներին, որ վաղը հեծանիվս վերցնեմ, շրջեմ քաղաքում: Գիտեմ, որ հանդիպելու ենք: Պատահաբար:

----------

Alphaone (26.02.2014), laro (02.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (04.03.2014), Վոլտերա (01.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղուց էսպիսի բան չէր եղել ինձ հետ... Չէի զգում, թե ինչպես են ժամերը թռչում: Խոսում էի անընդհատ ու լսում էի անընդհատ: Ու կարևորը՝ վաղուց մենակության զգացումը չէր լքում ինձ: Երեկ լքել էր:

----------

einnA (04.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014), Նարե91 (01.03.2014), Վոլտերա (01.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես մի ճամպրուկ ունեմ, որտեղ հիշողություններ եմ դասավորում: Գնալով ավելի է ծանրանում այն, բայց ամեն հաջորդ օր տեղափոխվելիս հետս քարշ եմ տալիս ճամպրուկը, ամեն հաջորդ երկիր գնալիս տանում եմ հետս՝ առանց ավելորդ քաշի համար տուգանք մուծելու:

Այս առավոտ անցյալ գիշերվանից մնացած մի սիրուն հիշողություն ծալեցի, դրեցի ճամպրուկիս մեջ. կյանքիս մեջ երկրորդ սիգարետը, երրորդը՝ կիսատ, սառնոտ առաջին գարնանային գիշերը, ալկոհոլից խելագարված երկու գլուխ մթության մեջ, քայլում են փողոցներով, Թումանյան, Տերյան, Իսահակյան ու Ախմատովա արտասանում, իսկ վերջում՝ Ցվետաեվա երգում: 

Չէ, ես էլ չեմ խմելու, էլ չեմ ծխելու: Այսօր առավոտյան բացել եմ Թումանյանի «Անուշն» ու կրկնում եմ այն տողերը, որոնք անցյալ գիշեր այդպես էլ չմտաբերեցի:


...Ուր որ հայրենի օջախի առաջ
Վաղու՜ց կարոտով ըսպասում են ինձ,
Ու ձըմռան երկար գիշերը նըստած`
Խոսում են Լոռու հին-հին քաջերից:

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2014), einnA (04.03.2014), laro (02.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014), Yevuk (04.03.2014), Արէա (02.03.2014), Գորտուկ (08.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014), Ուլուանա (02.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ գիշեր Ախմատովային հայտնաբերեցի: Էսօր շարունակում եմ կարդալ: Ինձ տարել ա.

А я иду, где ничего не надо,
Где самый милый спутник — только тень,
И веет ветер из глухого сада,
А под ногой могильная ступень.

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014), Yevuk (04.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես կարծում էի, թե փոխվել եմ, մեծացել: Հպարտանում էի իմ հասունությամբ: Բայց ես լրիվ նույնն եմ մնացել մինչև իմ վերջին բջիջը: Լրիվ նույն զգացողություններն են, նույն կերպ երաժշտություն միացնելը, լույսերն անջատել, գետնին պառկելն ու լացելը: Ոչ մի նոր բան: Իսկ ես մեծանալ եմ ուզում:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014), Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Արէա (03.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2014), Նարե91 (03.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կներես, ջանս, էս անգամ ուշ հիշեցի, որ ծնունդդ է: Կենացդ, ջանս, կենացդ... Կարոտել եմ քեզ: 

Նուբարաշենում աշխատելու ընթացքում միշտ ուզեցել եմ մոտդ գալ, ծաղիկներ բերել քեզ: Կապ չունի, որ տասնմեկ տարի է, ինչ չեմ եկել այդտեղ: Կգտնեի, հաստատ գիտեմ՝ կգտնեի: Բայց չեկա: Մոռացա երևի կամ չհամարձակվեցի: Ինքս ինձ ուզում եմ արդարացնել, որ ուղղակի դու վաղուց արդեն այնտեղ չես, իմաստ չունի քեզ այնտեղ փնտրելը: Դու ամենուր ես ու լուռ հետևում ես ինձ: 

Դու հիմա քսանինը կլինեիր ու երևի շատ բաների հասած կլինեիր: Ես կզանգեի քեզ, միասին կխմեինք երեկոյան, որ մոռանայի վատ տրամադրությունս: Չէ, ծնունդդ կնշեինք մի մեծ ընկերախմբով: Կլսեինք մեր սիրած երգերն 90-ականներից, կվիճեինք, թե արդյոք Ալանիս Մորիսեթն է ավելի լավը, թե Շերիլ Քրոուն, կհիշեինք թինեյջերական տարիքում մեր գրած սերիալները: Դու էլ բլոգ կունենայիր, գուցե ակումբցի էլ կլինեիր: Կքննարկեինք վերջին քաղաքական իրադարձությունները:

Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, ջանս, շնորհավոր... Ես ամեն տարի մարտի 2-ին ամփոփելու եմ այն կյանքը, որ կարող էինք ունենալ, եթե դու չգնայիր: Ես ամեն տարի երազելու եմ ու փորձելու եմ հավատալ, որ հենց դա է իրականը, ոչ թե այն մեկը, որն ապրում եմ հիմա առանց քեզ:

----------

einnA (04.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014), Srtik (07.03.2014), Yevuk (04.03.2014), Աթեիստ (03.03.2014), Արէա (03.03.2014), Նարե91 (03.03.2014), Ուլուանա (04.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մխիթարում է, որ այս զգացողությունն անցողիկ է, ինձ ապրեցնում է այդ միտքը, հեռու վանում մեռնելու ցանկությունը: Բայց գիտեմ, որ կարող է լինել մի բան, որից հետո ես ի վիճակի չեմ լինի ապրել, իսկապես չեմ ապրի: Ես սարսափում եմ դրանից, չեմ ուզում, որ այդպես լինի, բայց եթե հանկարծ լինի, ես էլ հավերժ քսանյոթների խմբին կմիանամ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (24.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե այս ամենին ուրիշ փիլիսոփայությամբ նայեմ, պիտի մտածեմ, որ ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունի, որ արդեն հինգերորդ օրն է, ինչ Կոպենհագենում չեմ: Անընդհատ ինքս ինձ հարցնում եմ՝ ի՞նչ են տալիս այս օրերը: Եթե չհաշվենք փետրվարի 28-ն ու մարտի 1-ը, ապա մնացած բոլոր օրերն անիմաստ են թվում: Ուրեմն կարող էի մարտի 2-ից Կոպենհագենում լինել ու էնտեղի գործերով վազվզել: 

Փորձում եմ իմաստ գտնել այս օրերի մեջ ու գժվում դրանց դատարկությունից, դրանց միջին վիճակագրական առօրյայից էլ վատ լինելուց: Իսկ գուցե դեռ չե՞ն եկել այդ իմաստավոր օրերը: Հանգստացնում եմ ինձ: Իսկ եթե չգա՞ն: Իսկ եթե ամեն ինչ այսպես էլ մնա:

Աշխարհի ամենազզվելի բաներից մեկը վատ տրամադրությամբ արթնանալն է: Եթե տրամադրությունդ ընկնում է երեկոյան, դա նորմալ մարդկային երևույթ է: Բայց երբ արթնանում ես վատ տրամադրությամբ, իսկ երեկոյան ավելի լավ ես, նշանակում է, որ ինչ-որ համախտանիշ դուռդ ծեծում է:

Յախք: Էրնեկ էսքան բան չիմանայի:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Մինա (24.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2014), Նարե91 (05.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ուրեմն առավոտները գրելու սովորությունս: Մի քիչ առաջ էս օրագիրս էի փորփրում (էդպես շատ եմ անում, երբ սկսում եմ ինքս ինձ չհասկանալ), հիշեցի առավոտյան էդ լավ ավանդույթը, որ մի բաժակ սուրճի հետ նստում էի խզբզելու: Հիմա իմ կյանքում էնպիսի ժամանակներ են, որ առավոտյան գրելը շատ կօգնի:

Էս ինչ մռայլ օր է: Ուշ արթնացա: Տասնմեկուկես ժամ քնել եմ: Իսկ ես ասում էի՝ շուտ քնեմ, շուտ արթնանամ: Մարմինս մի տեսակ ջարդված էր: Յոգա՞ն: Բայց ախր երեկ ոչ մի արտառոց դիրք չենք արել, որ մարմինս բռնվեր: Մարմինս բողոքում է:

Մտածում եմ՝ չլինի՞ տրամադրությանս այս կտրուկ տատանումները եղանակի կտրուկ տատանումներով են պայմանավորված: Էդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս բացատրենք, որ վերջին հինգ օրվա ընթացքում մենակ երեկ էր, որ ինձ լավ էի զգում գոնե օրվա երկրորդ կեսին: Բայց ձնծաղիկի պահը լավ էր... ինչ ասես չէր պատահել կարմիրի տակ կանգնած ժամանակ, բայց որ ձնծաղիկ նվիրեին... օրիգինալ էր: Ռումինական պոեզիան էլ էր հետաքրքիր:

Ընդհանրապես, նկատել եմ, որ իմ կյանքում միշտ ինչ-որ երևույթներ «կուտակվում» են: Երբ քիչ առաջ օրագիրս էի թերթում, տեսա, որ ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ էլ Հեսսեի մասին անընդհատ խոսվելու արդյունքում եմ «Տափաստանի գայլը» կարդացել: Դրանից հետո չեմ հիշում, որ որևէ մեկը Հեսսեի անուն տա: Հիմա էլ ռումինական պոեզիան: Ծիծաղս գալիս է դրանից: Ի՞նչ պիտի տա ինձ այդ պոեզիան: Հա, շարունակում եմ թերահավատորեն վերաբերվել դրան: Թեկուզ հենց մենակ այն պատճառով, որ ես երբեք ռումիներեն չեմ սովորի, իսկ պոեզիայի համը լրիվ դուրս է գալիս թարգմանություն կարդալիս: 

Հին էջերը փորփրելիս մի բան էլ նկատեցի: Ես շատ էմոցիոնալ եմ: Հա, նույնիսկ չափից դուրս, միջին վիճակագրական կնոջից ավելի: Եվ ո՞վ է ասում, որ դա վատ է: Նենց մի տեսակ սիրեցի ինձ:

Հա, մի քիչ առաջ էլ Լիլյան էր զանգել՝ իմ կորած-մոլորած, երկու երեխատեր ուսանողական ընկերուհին: Ինձ էնքան է զարմացնում նրա իմաստությունը: Ինքը տան պատերի ներսում, ոչ ֆեյսբուք է մտնում, ոչ լուրերին հետևում, բայց ասում է՝ տասը տարի ժամանակ ունենք Հայաստանը փրկելու համար: Մի օր Լիլյայի մասին շատ կպատմեմ: Ինքը տեղով մեկ ուժ է, տեղով մեկ հերոս:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (06.03.2014), Աթեիստ (06.03.2014), Նարե91 (06.03.2014), Ուլուանա (06.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Ինչու՞ ես ականջակալներով քշում:
- Կարող ա մեռնեմ:

Երեկ վատ օր էր, շատ վատ: Ինձ խաղաղություն բերող յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն արդյունավետ էր միայն այդ պահին: Հերիք էր՝ անջատեի երաժշտությունը, իջնեի հեծանիվից, վերջացնեի սուրճ խմելը, անմիջապես նորից սկսվում էր. անիմաստ լարվածություն, անիմաստ մտքեր:

Ամենաանդուրն իմ ոչ ադեկվատ վարքին ու տագնապային ինքնազգացողությանն ուղեկցող սառը մտքերն են: Մի կողմից, էդ ամենից շուտ ազատվելու ցանկությունն է: Մյուս կողմից, ինքնասպանությունը որպես ելք տեսնելը՝ միաժամանակ հասկանալով, որ ես ուզում եմ ապրել: Դրա համար մտածում էի ժամանակավոր ինքնասպանության մասին: Ասենք, լավ կլիներ, չէ՞, մի չորս-հինգ օրով մեռնեի, հետո նորից արթնանայի, վերադառնայի իմ առօրյային: 

Մեռնելու հետ կապված ինձ ամենաշատը վախեցնում է այն, որ իմ իրերին ուրիշներն են տիրանալու: Բացելու են սենյակիս հսկայական արխիվը, կարդալու են բլոգներիս թաքուն գրառումները, կոմպիս մեջ գտնելու են կիսատ պատմվածքներ, իմանալու են, թե ֆոտոներս ինչ սկզբունքով եմ տեսակավորել: Երկրորդ տեղում վախն է, որ չեմ հասցնի ամեն ինչ ասել: Բայց մեռնող մարդիկ ընդհանրապես հասցնու՞մ են ամեն ինչ ասել: Ինքնասպանություն անողները՝ երևի: Թե չէ որտեղի՞ց նամակների ավանդույթը: 

Ես ականջակալներով եմ հեծանիվ քշում: Եթե մեքենան խփի, ես երջանկություն կունենամ մեռնելու այնպես, որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնի՝ ինքնասպանություն է: Բայց իմա՞ստը, եթե նամակ չկա, եթե վերջին ասելիք չկա:

Չգիտեմ, երեկ շատ էի խորացել էս ամենի մեջ: Ամեն դեպքում, մի բան գիտեմ. ես ինքնասպանություն անողը չեմ: Հաստատ: Էս անտեր կյանքն ինձ հաճույք է պատճառում նույնիսկ իր ամենազզվելի դրսևորումներով: Մազոխի՞զմ: Երևի ապրելը մազոխիզմ է, հատկապես եթե քո երազած կյանքով չես ապրում: Իսկ ո՞վ է իր երազած կյանքով ապրում: Բոլորն էլ բողոքում են: Ես ինքնառեալիզացվել եմ ուզում: Ոնց որ ուրիշ ոչինչ չի պակասում իմ կյանքում:

Էրեկ Աննայի ներվերը շատ կերա: Խեղճ աղջիկը ձեռս կրակն էր ընկել: Գոռացի վրան, կոպտեցի: Չէի ուզում, ճիշտ եմ ասում: Երբ ձայնս փորձում էի զսպել, այդ ամենը հայտնվում էր դեմքիս, ու Աննան դրանից ավելի էր լարվում, խառնվում իրար: 

Էսօր հաստատ ավելի լավ եմ լինելու: Արթնացա մի ուժաստիկ երազից, բայց էգոիստական հեփի էնդով էր: Թիմի մնացած անդամներին նստեցրին էլեկտրական աթոռին, իսկ ես փախա: Բարձրահարկ շենքի լաբիրինթոսում վազեցի այնքան, մինչև աստիճանները գտա: Վազեցի հանդիպելով զանազան հետապնդողների, դահիճների, տեռորիստների: Փախա ու հասա առաջին հարկ: Դուրս եկա շենքից, իսկ դրսում արև էր:

----------

boooooooom (08.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (07.03.2014), Srtik (08.03.2014), Աթեիստ (07.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2014), Ուլուանա (07.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի, երևի արժեր միայն հանուն երեկվա դեռ Հայաստանում լինել: Ոչ մի արտառոց բան, ոչ մի կյանք շրջող իրադարձություն: Ուղղակի մի շարք «առաջին անգամների» շղթա էր, փոքրիկ, աննկատելի, բայց հաճելի: 

Էսօր շատ չեմ գրի: Էսօր լավ եմ:

----------

boooooooom (08.03.2014), Cassiopeia (08.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (09.03.2014), Աթեիստ (08.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.03.2014), Ուլուանա (08.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կունդերայի Տոմաշը համոզված էր, որ բոլոր կանայք նույնն են ու միմյանցից տարբերվում են մեկ միլիոներորդականով: Ու հենց էդ միլիոներորդականի համար էլ անընդհատ տարբեր կանանց հետ էր քնում:

Իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ բոլոր տղամարդիկ նույնն են ու տարբերվում են հենց մեկ միլիոներորդականով, ու դա փոխում է ամեն ինչ: Վերջին ժամանակներս շատ եմ մտածել, վերլուծել իմ ու տղամարդկանց հարաբերությունները (ոչ միայն սիրային): Ու էստեղ գրեթե առանց բացառությունների կանգնում եմ մի բառի վրա. մրցակցություն: Իհարկե, ոչ այնքան խելացի տղամարդկանց դեպքում ավելի հաճախ հարցը շատ արագ փակվում է իմ ջախջախիչ հաղթանակով: Իսկ խելացի տղամարդկանց հարցն ավելի բարդ է: Մրցակցությունը կարող է տարիներ շարունակվել ու գնալով ավելի լարվել: Եվ զարմանալին այն է, որ հազվադեպ է լինում, երբ սկսողը ես եմ: Ես խելացի տղամարդկանց հետ չեմ ուզում մրցել, ուզում եմ նույն թիմից խաղալ, բայց նրանք ինձ միշտ որպես մրցակցի են ընկալում, վախենում, որ հանկարծ կարող եմ իրենցից խելացի լինել: Իսկ ես չեմ ուզում ավելի խելացի լինել: Ի վերջո, խելքը բացարձակ մեծություն չէ, ու չկան միավորներ, որոնցով հնարավոր լինի որոշել՝ ում խելքն է ավելի շատ:

Հենց այստեղ գալիս է այդ միլիոներորդականը, գալիս է խելացի տղամարդը, որը չի մրցում, որն օգնում է ինձ, որ աճեմ, բռնում ձեռքիցս, որ չընկնեմ: Գալիս է այն տղամարդը, որին տարօրինակ կերպով շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որովհետև նման եմ նրան, նման ուղի եմ ընտրել: Դրան հաջորդում է վախը, փոխադարձ վախը: Ու ես փորձում եմ նյարդերս անջատել, կրկնել հենց նրա խոսքերը. «Ինչ էլ լինի, լավ է լինելու»:

----------

Alphaone (09.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), John (09.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2014), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2014), Ուլուանա (09.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ գործից դուրս եկա, շատ էի վախենում, որ կբառադիանամ, կկորցնեմ օրվա ռեժիմս: Մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ դա կարող է բերել նոր սովորությունների, նոր ռեժիմի: Կարևորը՝ էլի քնում եմ նույն ժամին, արթնանում նույնից մի քիչ ուշ: Եթե սա կարողանամ պահել մինչև Դանիա գնալս, երջանիկ մարդ կլինեմ: Եթե այս ռեժիմս չպահեի, հաստատ այն մի քանի օրերի դեպրեսիան ավելի խորն ու անտանելի կլիներ:

Բայց այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ նոր սովորություն եմ ձեռք բերել (կամ հինը վերականգնել, ինչպես կուզեք, անվանեք): Ամեն առավոտ գրում եմ: Իհարկե, առայժմ միայն օրագիրս է, և դա լավ է, որովհետև վերջում «պատասխանել» կոճակը սեղմելն ամեն դեպքում հաստատում է, որ պրոդուկտիվ եմ եղել: Բայց մտածում եմ՝ գուցե արժե դուրս գալ օրագրի սահմաններից և ամեն առավոտ ուղղակի գրել: Կապ չունի՝ ինչ: Կարող է լինել օրագիրս, բլոգս, ինչ-որ պատմվածք կամ էդպես էլ չշարունակվող վիպակս: Կարող է անգամ նամակ լինել, ինչպես այս առավոտ մինչև ակումբ մտնելս գրեցի: Այնուամենայնիվ, օգտակար սովորություն է, որից արժե կառչել:

Խմեմ սուրճս, գնամ, դանիերենովս զբաղվեմ:

----------

Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (11.03.2014), Արէա (10.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.03.2014), Նարե91 (11.03.2014), Ուլուանա (10.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կան մարդիկ, որ սկսում են գլխիս քարոզ կարդալ, թե՝ հայրենիքին ծառայել-բան, էս ուր ես գնում, պարտավոր ես հայրենիքի համար աշխատել: Երբ հակադարձում եմ, թե էս պահին ուղղակի ռեալ չէ իմ՝ Հայաստանում մնալը, երբ բացատրում եմ, որ դա իմ անձնական ընտրությունն է, ոչ ոք իմ կաշվի մեջ չի եղել, որ հասկանա՝ որքան անհեռանկարային է այս պահին մնալը, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի խառնվելու իմ որոշումների մեջ, միանգամից ասում են՝ էդ եվրոպական բաները որտեղ ես սովորել: Պատասխանում եմ՝ էդ հայրենասիրական բաները որտեղ եք սովորել: Բանավեճը շարունակվում է:

Հետո սկսում են զանազան տարբերակներ առաջարկել մնալու, ճիշտ այնպես, երբ նոր պետք է հետ գայի, տարբերակներ էին առաջարկում: Ու չեն լսում, չեն հասկանում, որ էդ տարբերակների մի մասն ուղղակի ռեալ չեն, մյուս մասն արդեն փորձել եմ, անհաջողության մատնվել: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու են մարդիկ էդքան սիրում ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ խառնվել և ուրիշների փոխարեն որոշել, թե որն է լավը: Կուզեի նրանցից մի քանիսին դնել իմ տեղում, տեսնել՝ նրանք ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում վերադառնալու փորձ կանեի՞ն, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Alphaone (12.03.2014), Cassiopeia (12.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.03.2014), Vardik! (12.03.2014), Yevuk (18.03.2014), Աթեիստ (12.03.2014), Արևածագ (12.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սրտաբանականի կանգառից Նորքի հոգեբուժարան ոտքով ուղիղ տասը րոպե է: Վերջին ինը և մի քիչ ավելի տարիների ընթացքում շատ եմ հետ ու առաջ արել այդ ճամփով, երբեմն՝ ոչ ամբողջությամբ, հրաժարվելով հասարակական տրանսպորտից, ոտքով իջնելով քաղաք: Ու հենց էդ ճանապարհին էր, որ իմ ամենագունեղ երազանքները փշուր-փշուր եղան, արցունքների վերածվեցին, իսկ հետո դարձան որոշում. ես այստեղ չեմ ապրելու:

Այսօր անցնում էի այդ ճամփով ու ինձ բռնացնում, որ նոր երազանքներ եմ կառուցում, նոր մտքեր են ինձ այցելում: Ստոպ: Սա դրա տեղը չէ:

Նորքում ոչինչ չէր փոխվել. բակում պառկած էր նույն գզգզված շունը, ցանկապատից այն կողմ այծեր էին արածում, պահակակետի շուրջ քմահաճ սիրամարգն էր պտտվում, ու նույն պահակը հետևում էր մտնող-դուրս եկողին: Քիչ այն կողմ ուսանողներն էին խալաթներով կանգնած տաքանում արևի տակ: Այգում մի քանի հիվանդներ էին զբոսնում:

Նույնն էր նաև սպիտակ շենքը: Ամեն ինչ իր տեղում էր մնացել: Եկել էի Զառային տեսնելու: Զրուցեցինք ահագին դեսից-դենից, մի քիչ մասնագիտական թեմաների անցանք: Հետո հանկարծ ուզեցի ամբիոն բարձրանալ: Հաստա՞տ: Զառային ասացի, որ կգնամ, կտեսնեմ՝ ով կա-չկա, հետ կգամ:

Դուրս եկա սպիտակ շենքից, քայլերս ուղղեցի դեպի հիմնական շենքը: Զգացի, որ ներքուստ լարվում եմ: Աստիճաններին ստիպված եղա կանգ առնել, մի քիչ շունչ քաշել: Ճիշտ նույն զգացողությունն էր, որ ունեցել եմ 2009-ի սեպտեմբերին՝ առաջին անգամ կլինիկական օրդինատուրա գալիս: Լարվածություն, սրտխփոց, շնչահեղձություն: Միայն թե այս անգամ աջ ձեռքումս կլինիկական օրդինատուրա ընդունվելու փաստաթուղթ չկար:

Մտա ամբիոն, որտեղ ավելի քան երկու տարի էր, ինչ չէի եղել: Պատերը սառն էին, օտար: Լռություն էր տիրում: Երազեցի, որ մարդ չլինի, վերադառնամ սպիտակ տուն, Զառայի հետ դուրս գամ: Մարդ կար: Էլենն էր այնտեղ՝ իմ հոգեբուժության դասախոսը, ու նաև Նարինեն՝ իմ օրդինատուրայի ղեկավարը: Զրուցեցինք մի քիչ: Այս մարդկանց մի ժամանակ շատ էի սիրում: Կարծում էի՝ հիմա էլ եմ շատ սիրում: Ու երևի կսիրեի, եթե ժպիտների տակ քողարկված սառնություն չզգայի: Անընդհատ ինձ հարցնում էի՝ ինչու՞ եկա: 

Կարծում էի նաև, որ Նորքն իմ սիրելի տեղն է Երևանում: Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարող է պատահել, եթե այնտեղ են անցել իմ կյանքի ամենածանր պահերից մի քանիսը, ինչու՞ պետք է սիրեմ, երբ ամեն անգամ այդ տարածքով անցնելիս վերապրում եմ անցածը: Այսօր էլ վերապրեցի: Տուն եկա ինքս ինձ խոստանալով այլևս երբեք այնտեղ չգնալ: Այսօրվա սթրեսը դեռ շատ թանկ կնստի ինձ վրա:

----------

Alphaone (12.03.2014), Cassiopeia (17.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.03.2014), Աթեիստ (12.03.2014), Արէա (12.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զարմանալի օր էր երեկ: Լիքը զգացողություններ ո՞նց խտացան էդ մի քսանչորս ժամվա մեջ: Լավ էր երեկ: Ու ինչքա՜ն շատ եմ գրել: Ես չեմ հիշում իմ կյանքում մի էդպիսի օր, որ էդքան շատ գրած լինեմ, ինչքան երեկ: Մի հինգ-վեց էջ տարբեր բաներ գրած կլինեմ: Հետո էլ Նիմֆոմանուհու դիտումն էր ու դրան հաջորդած զրույցը: Հանգիստ էի երեկ երեկոյան: Ու ինչքա՜ն լավ է, երբ առանց ալկոհոլի կարողանում ես ցրվել: 

Էսօր էլ եմ գրելու, շատ եմ գրելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.03.2014), Enna Adoly (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.03.2014), Ուլուանա (13.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թվում է՝ երեկ ոչնչով չեմ զբաղվել: Պարապ-սարապ ֆեյսբուքում ու ակումբում եմ ֆռֆռացել: Բայց չէ, գոնե կոմպիս «ստեղծագործական» կոչվող պապկան եմ դասավորել: Հետաքրքիր բան տեղի ունեցավ: Մի ֆայլ կար, կոչվում էր Պրեվեր: Մտածեցի՝ երևի որպես ոգեշնչման աղբյուր մի քանի բանաստեղծություն եմ հավաքել մեջը: Բացեցի ու սիրտս կանգնեց. «Նախաճաշի» թարգմանությունն էր, իսկ դրանից մոտ կես ժամ առաջ արագ-արագ թարգմանել, դրել էի ակումբում: Համեմատեցի երկու տարբերակները: Ահագին նման էին, միայն մի երկու բառ էս կողմ-էն կողմ: Հետաքրքիր բան ա հիշողությունը:

Հետո էլ ֆեյսբուքը Չարենցով էր ողողվել: Մտածեցի՝ ես, որ պոեզիայով են տարվել վերջերս, ինչու՞ մի բան չդնեմ: Էդպես սկզբում «Գանգրահեր տղայից» հատված դրեցի: Հետո «Հարդագողի ճամփորդներից» մի տող աչքովս ընկավ մի ուրիշի մոտ: Հավեսս տվեց, բացեցի, ամբողջ գործը կարդացի: Ու վատ էի: Ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր է նույն գործը տարբեր տարիքում կարդալը: Փոքր ժամանակ ես դա ուղղակի համարում էի շատ լավ գործ: Իսկ երբ երեկ կարդացի, ինձ տեսա մեջը, տեսա նաև իմ բոլոր հասակակիցներին:

----------

Alphaone (14.03.2014), Cassiopeia (17.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Yevuk (18.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր պատկեր եմ նկատել. լարվածությունս իր գագաթնակետին է հասնում երկուշաբթի օրերը: Հետո կամաց-կամաց նվազում է, շաբաթ-կիրակի անհետանում է, որ երկուշաբթի նորից թափ առնի: Դա, իհարկե, բացատրություն ունի: Ամեն երկուշաբթի աչքերս բացում եմ՝ հասկանալով, որ այդ շաբաթ էլ եմ դեռ Հայաստանում լինելու, լարվում եմ անորոշությունից, հույս փայփայում, որ գոնե այդ շաբաթ վիզայիցս լուր կստանամ: Իսկ երբ գալիս է ուրբաթ երեկոն, անհանգստանալու կարիք չի լինում. միևնույն է, շաբաթ-կիրակի ոչ ոք պարապ չի մնացել, որ գործովս զբաղվի: Մնում է ուղեղն անջատել ու կյանքը վայելել:

Այս շաբաթ Երևանում լիքը հետաքրքիր իրադարձություններ կան: Այնքան շատ են, որ չգիտեմ՝ որին կհասցնեմ գնալ, որին՝ ոչ: Անցյալ շաբաթ Երևանը նորովի բացահայտեցի, սկսեցի սիրել այստեղի կյանքը, ափսոսացի, որ գնում եմ: Ինձ թվաց՝ բոլոր քաղաքներից գնացել եմ հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ սկսել եմ հարմարվել, երբ վերջապես կյանք եմ ստեղծել ինձ համար: Հետո հասկացա, որ բոլորովին էլ այդպես չէ, այլ ինչքան շատ եմ զգացել, որ հեռանալու ժամանակը մոտենում է, այնքան ավելի եմ գնահատել այնտեղ անցկացրածս յուրաքանչյուր րոպեն: Գուցե այդ իմաստով ճի՞շտ է վեց ամիսը մեկ բնակավայր փոխելը: Վեց ամիսը մեկ բաժանում, վեց ամիսը մեկ տրավմա, վեց ամիսը մեկ հիշողությունների մի նոր կույտ: Այդ տեսանկյունից Կոպենհագենն ինձ վախեցնում է. ինչպե՞ս եմ երեք տարի դիմանալու այնտեղ:

Երևանի կյանքս սկսել եմ գնահատել, ուրեմն իսկապես եկել է գնալու ժամանակը, իսկապես քիչ է մնացել: Այս շաբաթ երևի վիզայիցս լուր կստանամ:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.03.2014), Ingrid (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հենց վիզաս սկսեց ուշանալ, այսինքն՝ կյանքս ընթանալ ոչ այն հունով, որով պլանավորել էի, տագնապեցի: Ինքս ինձ հանգստացնելու համար անընդհատ կրկնում էի՝ ուրեմն պետք է, որ հիմա Հայաստանում լինեմ: Ու անընդհատ սպասում էի «նշանների», սպասում էի ապացույցների, որոնք պիտի որ հիմարիս կյանքը փոխեին: Իսկ երբ օրերս անցնում էին, ու ոչ մի շրջադարձային երևույթ տեղի չէր ունենում, սկսում էի ավելի ու ավելի անհանգստանալ. ուրեմն լրիվ իզուր էր Հայաստանում գտնվելս:

Բայց անցյալ գիշեր, երբ տարբեր ազգության մոտ երեսուն հոգով Drunken Sailor էինք երգում ու երբ երջանկությունից լողում էի օդում, հանկարծ գլուխս պայծառացավ. ես էս պահի, հենց այստեղ ու հիմայի համար եմ Հայաստանում: Ու հետ նայեցի վերջին կես ամսվան, որը լիքն էր երջանիկ պահերով ու հաճույքներով: Հենց դրանք բաց չթողնելու համար արժեր, որ վիզաս ուշանար: 

Իսկ երեկ տրամադրությունս շատ բարձր էր: Այդքան ուրախ վաղուց չէի եղել:

----------

Alphaone (18.03.2014), Ingrid (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (19.03.2014), Srtik (19.03.2014), Yevuk (18.03.2014), Աթեիստ (18.03.2014), մարդագայլուկ (22.03.2014), Յոհաննես (18.03.2014), Ուլուանա (18.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու գոռում էիր ինձ վրա, ինքնամոռաց գոռում: Դեմքդ զայրույթից կարմրել էր: Ես լուռ լսեցի ու թույլ տվեցի, որ գնաս: Դու չամաչեցի՞ր արածիցդ: Երևի ես եմ մեղավոր, որ քեզ այդքան բան թույլ եմ տալիս: Ես եմ մեղավոր, որ քեզ այդքան մոտ եմ թողել: Մեղավոր եմ, որ քեզ այդքան երես եմ տվել:

Մի օր բացելու՞ ես աչքերդ, տեսնելու՞ ես ոլորտիդ խնդիրները, հասկանալու՞ ես, որ Հայաստանում կատարված ոչ մի հետազոտություն չկա, ոչ մի տարիքային նորմ չկա, ոչ մի կարևոր քայլ արված չէ: Մի օր հասկանալու՞ ես, որ մենք հետ ենք մնում աշխարհից, ու մասնագետների սրտացավությունը ոչ մի դեպքում գործն առաջ չի տանի, եթե ի վերջո չհասկանան, որ լիքը բացեր կան, չանցնեն բացերը փակելուն:

----------

Ingrid (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (20.03.2014), Արէա (19.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկսել եմ ուշ արթնանալ: Շուտ քնել, ուշ արթնանալ: Սովորաբար այդպես լինում է, երբ նախորդ օրը յոգայի դաս եմ ունենում. մարմինս այնքան է հոգնում, որ դժվարությամբ է առավոտյան անկողնուց պոկ գալիս: Բայց վերջերս դա կապ չունի. ուղղակի ուշ եմ արթնանում: 

Երևի պետք է վերջ տալ այս բառադիությանը, այս թափթփված կյանքին, այս չվաստակած հանգստին: Անընդհատ ինքս ինձ կրկնում եմ՝ վայելիր, որովհետև դժվար թե էլի կյանքումդ էսպիսի մի հատված լինի, որ ոչ մի պարտավորություն չունենաս: Բայց չէ, չի լինում: 

Էսօր քիչ էր մնում՝ իռլանդերենի գրքերը շալակեի, գնայի ամերիկյան: Ալարեցի: Ամեն դեպքում, պետք է էսօր մի քանի բան անել, որ անելիքների հիմար ցուցակս մի քիչ փոքրանա: Հորինովի անելիքներ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (20.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևանում օդում կախված ինչ-որ դեպրեսիա կա: Երբեմն քեզ թվում է՝ մենակ ինքդ ես, բայց երբ մի քիչ շփվում ես հասակակիցներիդ հետ, հասկանում ես, որ չէ, շատերն են էդ վիճակում, բոլորն ինչ-որ չարդարացած սպասելիքներով կամ նոստալգիայով կամ հուսահատությամբ: Բոլորը փնտրում են, ինչ-որ բան են փնտրում, որ Հայաստանում չի գտնվում: Ու մի քիչ հանգստանում ես. մենակ դու չես էդպիսին:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2014), E-la Via (23.03.2014), Ingrid (08.04.2014), Lílium (04.04.2014), Ruby Rue (22.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.03.2014), Աթեիստ (22.03.2014), Այբ (22.03.2014), Գրող (24.03.2014), Դատարկություն (22.03.2014), մարդագայլուկ (22.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն անգամ զարմանում ու հիանում եմ, թե ինչքան լավ ընկերներ ունեմ: Նրանց մեջ կա մի խումբ, որոնց հետ չես զգում՝ ժամանակը ոնց է թռնում: Ամենաշատը հենց այդ ընկերներիս եմ սիրում: Նրանց հետ հանգիստ եմ, նրանց հետ կարող եմ խոսել ամեն ինչից: Նրանց կողքով քայլելիս չեմ նկատում հետս գլորվող հեծանիվս:

***
Անցյալ գիշեր ընկերուհուս հետ նստած էինք փաբում, որը զարմանալիորեն լիքը չէր շաբաթ գիշերով: Ու ինքն ինձ ասում էր՝ էս մի ամիսը հենցընենց չի: Ես անընդհատ գլխիս էի տալիս, թե՝ խելքիս ինչ փչեց, որ գնացի, դիմում գրեցի առանց վիզայի պատասխանի:  Ասում էի՝ մեկ է, երբ էլ լիներ վիզաս, դրանից հետո երկու շաբաթ ժամանակ հաստատ կունենայի: Ընկերուհիս պնդում էր՝ էս մի ամիսը հենցընենց չի: Փորձում բացատրություններ գտնել. գուցե ենթագիտակցորեն փախել եմ աշխատավայրում ինչ-որ բանից կամ ցանկացել եմ մինչև մեկնելս մի քիչ թափառել կամ ժամանակ ունենալ մտածելու ու նախապատրաստվելու համար կամ, կամ... 

Հետո մենք քայլեցինք գիշերով: Հիշեցինք էն հավես օրերը, որ միասին անցկացրինք Համբուրգում, Պոտսդամում ու Բեռլինում: Ընդամենը երկու օր էր, բայց էնքա՜ն հիշելու բան կար... մեր պոկվող ոտքերը Բաբելսբերգից հետո տուն քայլելիս, Լիլիթի կորած պայուսակն Ուլցենում, Պոտսդամի գնացքը ու քրքրված սենդվիչները, որ մինչև առավոտ սոված չմնանք... Լավ օրեր էին:

Ես միշտ համարել եմ, որ շատ լավ հիշողություն ունեմ, բայց վերջերս սկսել եմ կասկածել. հանդիպում եմ մարդկանց, որոնց գոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ մտաբերում, հիշեցնում են ինձ դեպքեր, ստատուսներ, մեկնաբանություններ, որոնք մտքիցս թռել ու թռել եմ, ու ինձ թվում է՝ ինձ հետ չի կատարվել: Անգամ մոռանում եմ, թե ինչու եմ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ժամանակին կռվել կամ մոռանում եմ, որ նրա հետ այլևս չեմ խոսում, փողոցում տեսնելիս ուրախ բարևում եմ, իսկ նա հիշում է...

Հետո նորից հիշեցի Համբուրգը, Պոտսդամն ու Բեռլինը Լիլիթի հետ: Հիշեցի նաև Դիլիջանում մեր կազմած պլանները, իմ փնտրած վարձով տներն ու դրանց փուլ գալը, Գոշավանքն ու Պարզ լիճը, պուլլա ու խաչապուրի թխելը... Ու հասկացա, որ ես մոռանում եմ այն, ինչ կարևոր չէ, մոռանում եմ վիրտուալը, իսկ իրական կյանքում ապրածս յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանը տպված է հիշողությանս մեջ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2014), E-la Via (23.03.2014), Lílium (30.03.2014), Ruby Rue (24.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (24.03.2014), Vardik! (25.03.2014), մարդագայլուկ (23.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2014), Նարե91 (26.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա ինձ ասաց, որ որոշումն ուղարկվել է Կիև: Հարցրի, թե ինչ է որոշումը: Ասաց՝ դու ստանում ես կացության իրավունք: Շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի և հեռախոսն անջատեցի: Դու ստանում ես կացության իրավունք: Գնալս ավելի առարկայացավ: Երկու շաբաթից ամենաշատը: Ու սկսեցի հուզվել, անհանգստանալ արդեն ուրիշ պատճառներով:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (25.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ սարսափելի զարմացնում է այն հաճույքը, որով աշխատում եմ Կոպենհագենի ղեկավարությանս հետ: Է՛լ ավելի է զարմացնում այն փաստը, որ այդքան տանջանքով գրածս թեզը, որն ուղարկելուց հետո որոշել էի ընդհանրապես չբացել, հիմա ահավոր սիրում եմ: 

Ինձ զարմացնում է, թե ինչպես մինչև այնտեղի առաջադրանքներս (ընդ որում, հաճախ ոչ պարտադիր) չեմ կատարում, ուրիշ գործով չեմ կարողանում զբաղվել: Ես ինձ չեմ ճանաչում՝ ինձ, այն վաստակաշատ ձգձգամոլին:

Ու չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ փնտրել պատճառները: Կես տարի Հայաստանում փտե՞լը, ինչի արդյունքում կարևոր աշխատանքին կարոտ եմ մնացել, թե՞ հրաշալի ղեկավար ունենալը (գրողը տանի, ղեկավարն անպայման պետք է տղամարդ լինի, որ լավը լինի): 

Կոնֆերանսի աբստրակտն ուղարկելուց հետո միլիարդերորդ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ ճիշտ քայլ էր սա:

----------

Alphaone (27.03.2014), Ruby Rue (27.03.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Ուլուանա (27.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի քեզ, Թորի, դու ինչքա՜ն լավն ես: Ես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես տարիների ընթացքում դու չես փոխվում ու փոխվում ես շատ սիրուն ձևով: Նկատի ունեմ՝ չես փոխվում, որովհետև երբեք ավելի վատը չես դառնում, քո մի ալբոմը մյուսից լավն է լինում միշտ, միշտ գտնվում են երգեր, որոնք մի այլ կարգի սիրելի են դառնում: Ու փոխվում ես, որովհետև քո մի ալբոմը երբեք նման չէ հաջորդին: Դու դեմք ես, Թորի, լուրջ եմ ասում:

Թորի, ես չեմ հիշում, որ դու երբևէ ակուստիկ կիթառ օգտագործած լինես քո երգերում: Հիմա դրան էլ ես անցել: Էսօր լսում եմ նոր երգդ ու չեմ կշտանում: Իսկ ես երգ էի փնտրում, որ ինձ «տանի»: Թորի, անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ քո նոր ալբոմին, իսկ մայիսի 24-ին համերգասրահի մուտքի մոտ քարշ կգամ ու տոմս կփնտրեմ: Քեզ տեսնելու եմ էս տարի, Թորի, անպայման տեսնելու եմ:

Ու հիմա ինձ մղում ես ստեղծագործելու, ինձ ստիպում ես հանել բոլոր կիսատ մնացած սևագրերս ու նորմալ գործեր սարքել: Ես սիրում եմ, թե ինչպես ես ինձ վրա ազդում: Սիրում եմ քո գոյությունն իմ կյանքում: Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, իրոք շնորհակալ, որ դու միշտ լավն ես մնում: Ես քեզնից շատ բան եմ սովորել:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (02.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջապես հասա: Անքուն գիշերվանից հետո սատկած եմ, բայց գոհ: Եղանակը շատ վատ չէ, կարևորը՝ անձրև չի գալիս: Ցրտոտ է, բայց երևի վերջին օրերի Երևանի համեմատ ավելի տաք է:

Գնամ, մի քիչ հանգստանամ ու սկսեմ տարածքն ուսումնասիրել: Ոգևորված եմ: Վերջապես հասա:

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2014), Lílium (01.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (14.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ բայց իսկականից, դու ո՞նց ես էդքան լավ հասկանում, էդքան լավ պատկերացնում, էդքան լավ վերլուծում, թե ինչ է կատարվում իմ ներսում: Ես ասում եմ՝ էս վերջերս շատ եմ խմում, իսկ դու իմ բոլոր ապրումները դնում ես դիմացս: Չեմ ուզում վախենալ քեզնից: Ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե ինչպես ես ազդում վրաս, ինձ դուր են գալիս քո մտքերը, քո ներկայությունը, քեզ հետ զրուցելը: Բայց սարսափելի վախենում եմ: Գիտես՝ ինչու: Ինձնից լավ գիտես: Երևի որովհետև դու էլ ինձնից ես վախենում, չգիտեմ: 

Եթե կա աշխարհում մի մարդ, որի հետ ուզում եմ անընդհատ խոսել ու չհոգնել, դա երևի դու ես: Ու գիտեմ, որ անընդհատ կարոտելու եմ քեզ: Ափսոս:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2014), erexa (10.04.2014), Lílium (04.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (04.04.2014), Vardik! (14.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ էլի, չէ... որ նեղվում ես, երբ ծնողներդ խորհուրդներ են տալիս, կողքից ասում են՝ մի նեղվի, ինքն ավելի մեծ փորձ ունի, լսի իրան, բան-ման: Բայց ախր ինքը ավելի քիչ փորձ ունի Եվրոպայում ապրելու կամ տուն փնտրելու: Ինչու՞ ա ինքն առավոտից իրիկուն ինձ խորհուրդներ տալիս, թե ոնց անեմ, ինչ անեմ: Մամ, մի արա տենց, ինչ կլինի: Ես իմ անելիքը քեզնից լավ գիտեմ: Թող որ զզված չգնամ էս երկրից, թող վերջին օրերս վայելեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն գիշեր հեծանիվով տուն գալիս նայում եմ աստղազարդ երկնքին, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ հյուսիսում մեկ էլ դա եմ ահավոր կարոտելու: Մենք՝ լկստված հայերս, ասում ենք, թե մայրաքաղաքում երկինքը չի երևում, ու այն տեսնելու համար պետք է սարեր բարձրանալ կամ բաց դաշտեր գնալ: Իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ մեզ մոտ աստղերը շատ ավելի շատ են, քան Սկանդինավիայում: Մեզ մոտ ուղղակի ամպեր շատ հազվադեպ են լինում:

----------

boooooooom (05.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (05.04.2014), Նարե91 (06.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ձգող բան կա էդ տղայի մեջ: Ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ սիրահարված չեմ, հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ դուրս չի գալիս այնպես, ինչպես տղան ինձ դուր կգար: Բայց անընդհատ ինձ թվում է, թե մենք պետք է խոսենք: Ուղղակի նստենք ու զրուցենք: Թեկուզ միայն մի անգամ կյանքներիս մեջ, հետո մեր ճամփով գնանք: Ինչ-որ չասված բան կա մեր միջև, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (06.04.2014), Դատարկություն (07.04.2014), Յոհաննես (06.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2014), Նարե91 (07.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա՝ սերիալում եմ ապրում, լուրջ եմ ասում: Էսքան հետաքրքիր բան, որ ինձ հետ ա լինում, տեսնես ուրիշների հետ լինու՞մ ա:

----------

Lílium (09.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Vardik! (14.04.2014), Աթեիստ (11.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2014), Ուլուանա (08.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց էս տղամարդիկ ինչքան նման են իրար... Գրեց, որ վերջերս իմ մասին ա մտածում, հարցրեց, թե որտեղ եմ: Ասացի՝ գնում եմ Կոպենհագեն: Ցանկություն հայտնեց ինձ հյուր գալու: Գրեցի, որ դեմ չեմ: Հարցրեց, թե արդյոք թույլ կտամ իմ տանը մնալ: Ասացի՝ սպասիր, սկի ես դեռ մնալու տեղ չունեմ: Հարցրեց, թե արդյոք ես էլ եմ իրեն նույնքան շատ ուզում տեսնել, որքան ինքը: Իսկ ես տվեցի անկեղծ պատասխան. հիմա շատ ավելի կարևոր հարցեր ունեմ լուծելու, երբ տեղ հասնեմ, տեղավորվեմ, նորից կխոսենք: Վիրավորվեց, ասաց, որ անքաղաքավարի եմ, բլոկ արեց ինձ ու գնաց: 

Խոխմն էն էր, որ մոռացել էր, որ մի տարի առաջ էլ էի ճիշտ նույնքան «անքաղաքավարի» ու պահանջում էի ինձնից հեռու մնալ: Խոխմն էն է, որ սա նմանատիպ առաջին դեպքը չի: Այս տարվա մեջ արդեն երրորդ նախկին չստացված կամ անծանոթ սերն է հայտնվում ու ասում, որ ուզում է ինձ տեսնել:

Երեկ Ամին տեսա: Ամուսնացել է երկու տարի առաջ: Իմ անձնականից հարցրեց: Արագ-արագ պատմեցի վերջին պատմությունները:
- Էս ամեն ինչը պետք է քեզ,- ասաց,- որ հասկանաս՝ նրանք քոնը չեն, ու երբ քոնը հայտնվի, միանգամից ճանաչես:

Ես ուզում եմ Ամին հավատալ, ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ մի օր ինձ տեսնելու ցանկություն հայտնելու է նաև այնպիսի մեկը, որը գոնե մի փոքր ինձ դուր է գալիս:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Ingrid (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Vardik! (14.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (11.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես սիրում եմ անակնկալներ ու սիրում եմ ընկերներիս պատրաստած անակնկալները: 

Վերջին օրով ընկերներս անանկալ են պատրաստել ու խնդրում են՝ տնից դուրս գամ: Ընդհանրապես, ինձ համար վերջին օրը, լինի դա քննությունից, թե ճամփորդությունից առաջ, սրբություն է, ու չեմ սիրում որևէ մեկի հետ պայմանավորվել, որևէ տեղ գնալ, որևէ բան անել հոգեպես ու ֆիզիկապես ճամփորդությանը պատրաստվելուց առաջ: 

Վերջին օրով ընկերներս խնդրում են՝ սիրուն հագնված ներկայանալ: Ես հավաքել եմ բոլոր սիրուն շորերս ու մի ձեռք սպորտային հագուստ թողել, որով օդանավակայան պիտի գնամ: Ես վախենում եմ նրանց անակնկալից, շատ եմ վախենում: Հազար անգամ խնդրեցի, որ ասեն՝ ինչ է, որովհետև ես չեմ կարող տրամադրվել անակնկալների: Լռում են դեռ:

Ու ես հոգնած կգնամ: Հույս ունեմ՝ կկարողանամ ինձ զսպել, որ չգոռամ. ընկերներս ինձ սիրում են, վատ բան անել չեն ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2014), Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ հավես բան ա առավոտյան էսքան շուտ արթնանալը: Բաց պատուհանից ներս էր մտնում սառը օդը, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ թռչունների ծլվլվոց էր լսվում: Դրսում արդեն լույս էր, թեև ամպամած: Ու օդը մաքու՜ր-մաքու՜ր. մի բան, որ Երևանում վաղուց մոռացել ենք, թե ինչ է:

Շատ սիրեցի էս հոսթելը: Ձեռքիս ճար լիներ, մի քանի ամիս այստեղ կմնայի:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2014), Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), John (14.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Դատարկություն (14.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2014), Նիկեա (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՜նչ սիրուն արևածագ էր: 

Լավ է, էսօր անձրև չկա: Հուսամ՝ չի էլ լինի: Ու սկսվում է օրը 26կմ քշելու գժական առօրյան:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2014), Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Աթեիստ (15.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2014), Նիկեա (18.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.04.2014), Վոլտերա (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ Հայաստանում անընդհատ լարվում էի պարապությունից ու դեսուդեն խփվում, մամաս ու ընկերներս ասում էին՝ սա համարի արձակուրդ ու հանգստացիր: Ինքս ինձ խաբում էի, որ հանգստանում եմ: Բայց երևի չիմանայի, թե ինչքան հոգնած եմ, մինչև չհասնեի Կոպենհագեն: Նոր սենյակս տեղափոխվելուց հետո անընդհատ քնում եմ: Պառկում եմ երեկոյան իննին-տասին, արթնանում ցերեկը տասին-տասնմեկին: Նախաճաշում, մի քիչ նստում, հետո ևս երկու ժամ քնում: Օրվա մնացած մասը՝ կոմպի դիմաց, մեկ էլ հեծանիվով մի քանի պտույտ մեր թաղամասում, մի քիչ էլ ընթերցանություն:

Ու ինձ չեմ մեղադրում, չեմ ջղայնանում, թե ժամանակս անտեղի անցնում է: Զգում եմ, որ վերջապես հանգստանում եմ: Այ սա իսկական արձակուրդ է: Մի քանի օր այսպես անջատվելը շատ ավելին է, քան Երևանում մեկ-երկու ամիս աշխատանք չունենալը: Վերջին անգամ էսպիսի արձակուրդ ունեցել էի օգոստոսին Լյուբեկում: Ընդամենը երկու օրով:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2014), Enna Adoly (27.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (17.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2014), Նիկեա (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ «Եդեմի պարտեզի» կինոն էլ նայեցի: Որպես կինո շատ ախմախ բան էր: Էն ախմախներից չէ, որ գիրքը կարդում ես, հետո կինոն դուրդ չի գալիս, որովհետև դու լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ էիր պատկերացնում, այլ ախմախ կինո անկախ ամեն ինչից. վատ դերասանական խաղ, դիշովի տրյուկներ ու տենց լիքը բաներ: Բայց լավ էր, որ նայեցի, որովհետև էդ ընթացքում մի անգամ էլ շատ երկար ու կենտրոնացած մտածեցի գրքի մասին: Մտքերիցս մեկն էն էր, որ Հեմինգուեյն էնտեղ լիքը թաքուն երազանքներ է դրել, ու երևի պետք չէր, որ «Եդեմի պարտեզը» երբևէ հրապարակվեր, որովհետև դա գրել էր ինքն իր համար, ոչ թե ընթերցողի: Մեկ էլ Հեմինգուեյին ևս մեկ անգամ ու ավելի խորը սկսեցի հասկանալ: Մարիտայի կերպարը, որքան էլ անդեմ լիներ, մի երկու կարևոր հատկանիշ ուներ, որ ձգում էր: Հեմինգուե՞յն էլ արդյոք նման կնոջ չէր ուզում իր կողքին տեսնել: Հաստատ ուզում էր: Որովհետև ես էլ Մարիտայի տղամարդ տեսակը կուզեի: 

Է՜հ Հեմինգուեյ ձյա, երանի չէ՞ր հիմա կենդանի լինեիր, նստեինք, մի-մի բաժակ խմեինք ու անկապ բաներից զրուցեինք:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2014), Enna Adoly (27.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.04.2014), մարիօ (14.05.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014), Նիկեա (18.04.2014), Ուլուանա (19.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի շաբաթ, ու դեռ լավ եմ: Չգիտեմ՝ գուցե անցնի որոշ ժամանակ, ու սկսեմ մարդկանց կարիքը շատ սուր զգալ, բայց առայժմ էս մենության մեջ լավ եմ: Ինձ պետք էր սա, հաստատ պետք էր: 

Կուզեի, որ տրամադրությունս այ էսպես կայուն շարունակեր մնալ: Թքած, թե մեջը ստեղծագործականություն չկա: Ես հո գոհ եմ իմ զգացածից:

Լավ էր ծովը երեկ (նեղուցը ծովի տակ կանցնի՞): Երեք օր է, արևոտ է՝ պայծա՜ռ-պայծա՜ռ:

Գիշերները մարդիկ շերտավարագույրն իջեցնում են, իսկ ես բարձրացնում եմ, որ երբ հանկարծակի արթնանամ, երկինքը տեսնեմ: Անցյալ գիշեր տեսա: Կանաչավուն երանգ ուներ, լուսինը սիրուն փայլում էր, ու մի քանի հատ էլ աստղ կար: Հավես էր:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.04.2014), Lílium (20.04.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (22.04.2014), Vardik! (21.04.2014), Արէա (19.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2014), Ուլուանա (19.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գիտեմ, որ դեռ շուտ է նման մտքեր արտահայտելու համար, բայց օրեցօր ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ իմ հետագա կյանքը կապվելու է Դանիայի հետ: Կուզեի էս նույն բառերը մի քանի ամիս հետո էլ գրել, երբ կներվայնանամ ամառվա չգալուց, երբ կնեղվեմ երկրորդ տարին անընդմեջ ծիրան չուտելուց, երբ շուրջս մարդկանց ներակայությունը քչություն կանի: Բայց մնացած բոլոր առումներով Դանիան ոնց որ իմ երազանքների երկիրը լինի, Կոպենհագենը՝ մտքիս մեջ գծագրած իդեալական քաղաքը:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2014), Enna Adoly (27.04.2014), Sambitbaba (03.05.2014), Smokie (26.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց եմ սիրում սենց հումոր... սենց, որ ինչ-որ նախնական ինֆորմացիա պիտի ունենաս, որ հասկանաս: Իրականում որ վերցնես, բոլոր մեր տեղական անեկդոտները, հատկապես քաղաքական բնույթի, էլի էդ կարգի հումոր են. մինչև ինֆո չունենաս Հայաստանի նիստուկացի մասին, չես հասկանա: 

Բայց դե էս մեկը մեկ ա լավն ա էլի: Ու ասենք կարող ա ստեղծագործելիս սենց բաներ անես, ու ընթերցողը չհասկանա: Այ էդ ժամանակ ահավոր տխուր ա, որովհետև մեկ-մեկ ընթերցողից ավելի մեծ սպասելիքներ ես ունենում: 

Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ մի անգամ Կլօրը Կարինեին, որը կարմիր կոշիկներ էր հագել, ասեց, որ երեք անգամ կտկտացնի: Էդ պահն էլ էր հավես, բայց Կարինեն չհասկացավ: Գրական հումորը մի տեսակ շատ նեղ շրջանակի համար ա, բայց մեկ ա հավես ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.04.2014), Sambitbaba (03.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (27.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Նիկեա (03.05.2014), Ուլուանա (27.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևանը չէ է, ոչ էլ Հայաստանը, աշխարհն ինքն ա տեղով մեկ պուճուր: Ու ինչքան ապրում եմ ու հանդիպում սենց բաների, մեկ ա, ամեն անգամ շարունակում եմ զարմանալ հենց աշխարհի պուճուրության վրա:

----------

Alphaone (27.04.2014), Sambitbaba (03.05.2014), Smokie (28.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (27.04.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Յոհաննես (27.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեծանիվիս հետևի լույսն այսօր առաջին անգամ վառեցի: Այսօր առաջին անգամ Կոպենահագենի փողոցներում էի մութն ընկնելուց հետո: Տուն գալիս հեծանիվով գլորվում էի, ու քամին իմ շարժման ուղղությամբ էր փչում, ընթացքս ավելի արագացնում: Գլուխս բարձրացրի ու նայեցի երկնքին, տեսնեմ՝ լի՜քը աստղեր. եղանակը պարզ է: Ուրեմն այստեղ նույնիսկ աստղերը չեմ կարոտի:

----------

Alphaone (28.04.2014), Sambitbaba (03.05.2014), Smokie (28.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), մարիօ (14.05.2014), Մինա (28.04.2014), Յոհաննես (03.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ նախորդ կուրսում մի հոլանդուհի կար, ծնունդով հենց Խրոնինգենից: Ինքը վատ աղջիկ չէր, բայց իր ամբողջ էությամբ ու արտաքինով բլանդինկա էր: Էնպես էլ չէր, որ խելոք չէր, բավական լավ էր սովորում: Բայց բազմաթիվ կենցաղային ու առօրյա հարցերում խիստ բլանդինկա վարք էր ցուցաբերում: Անգամ բլոգն ու ֆեյսբուքի էջը լրիվ էդ ոճի մեջ էին:

Ինքը մեր սովորելու ընթացքում մի ֆին ընկեր կպցրեց, տեղափոխվեց Հելսինկի, հիմա միասին էնտեղ են ապրում: Երեկ մի էսպիսի ստատուս էր գրել. «Մեկ-մեկ ինձ հարց եմ տալիս՝ ինչու՞ տեղափոխվեցի Ֆինլանդիա: Մայիսին պատուհանից դուրս եմ նայում, ու ձյուն է գալիս: Աբսուրդ:»:

Սովորաբար էսպիսի ստատուսները թեթև եմ տանում, նման բաներ ես էլ եմ գրում, բայց Սյուզանի դեպքում մի տեսակ ջղայնացա: Ուղղակի հիշեցի, որ անցյալ մայիսին հենց նրա այդքան սիրելի Խրոնինգենում մինուս էր, ուղղակի բախտի բերմամբ ձյուն չեկավ: Ու մեկ էլ հիշեցի, թե ոնց էինք անցյալ տարի ամիսներով սպասում, որ ամառը գա, ու էդպես էլ չէր գալիս: Նենց մտածեցի, որ անարդար ա, ինքը բողոքելու տեղ չունի: Ֆինլանդիայի փոխարեն վիրավորվեցի:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.05.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Յոհաննես (03.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն որ Լիլիթ Բլեյանի երկու համերգները բաց թողեցի, ոչինչ, մի կերպ կդիմանամ. գուցե Լիլիթին էլի բռնացնեմ ինչ-որ տեղ: Էն որ ընկերներս Windrose-ի համերգներին են գնում, կեսից դուրս գալիս, բայց գալիս ինձ ջիջիլ գցում, մի կերպ կմարսեմ. ես նրանց երեք անգամ լսել եմ արդեն, համերգ էլ հաճախ են տալիս: Էն որ կյանքիս մեջ մի անգամ մի քաղաքում եմ ապրում, որտեղ էս տարի Եվրատեսիլն է լինելու, ու ես չեմ կարողանալու գնալ, որովհետև տոմսերը վերջացել են, էնքան էլ սարսափելի չէ. Եվրատեսիլն էկրանով ու մի խումբ ընկերներով նայելն ավելի մեծ հաճույք է: Բայց ես Բյուրը չեմ լինի, եթե ամսի 24-ին Թորիի համերգին չգնամ: Հետո ինչ, որ տոմսերը վերջացել են: Գետնի տակից էլ լինի, պիտի տոմս ճարեմ:

----------

Smokie (10.06.2014), Յոհաննես (10.05.2014), Նիկեա (03.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հասկանում՝ Կոպենհագենն իրո՞ք էդքան փոքր ա, թե՞ էստեղ լիքը հայ կա: Չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ ծանոթանամ մեկի հետ, չասի՝ հա, ես մի հատ հայ ընկեր ունեմ... Շատ անսովոր բան ա Եվրոպայում:

----------

Smokie (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ամիս ա անցել արդեն, ու դեռ ամեն ինչ լավ ա: Չէ, ամեն ինչ լավ չի, որովհետև բանկային հաշիվս դեռ չկա, համալսարանի քարտս դեռ չի եկել, պրինտերիս կոդն է ուշանում, կացության քարտիցս ձեն-ձուն չկա, ընտանեկան բժիշկ դեռ չունեմ, դանիերենիս դասերը չեն սկսվել: Բայց գրողը տանի, տրամադրությունս լավ է, ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում: Ու չեմ հիշում իմ կյանքում մի որևէ էնպիսի ամիս, երբ անընդմեջ էսքան լավ լինեմ, երբ օրեցօր ավելի ու ավելի լավանամ: Չեմ հիշում որևէ երկիր, որտեղ այսքան հանգիստ զգամ:

Մենակ թե էսպես շարունակվեր ևս երեք տարի, գուցե ավելի երկար, մինչև կյանքիս վերջ: Մենակ թե կարողանայի մի քանի ամիս կամ մի տարի անց ասել, որ ես գտել եմ իմ տեղը:

----------

insider (10.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.05.2014), Արէա (10.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.05.2014), Յոհաննես (10.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արյա դե լավ էլի: Որ էս պակիստանցի-պարսիկ-արաբ-թուրքերը չեն դնում, ինձ բացատրում, որ կարելի ա հասարակական տրանսպորտով գործի գնալ-գալ: Արյա դե վազն անցեք, եթե ձեզ տենց ա հարմար, տենց արեք, ինձնից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Հեծանիվով ավելի.
1. Արագ ա (հա, ճիշտ լսեցիք, արագ ա: ավելի շուտ, նույն 50 րոպեն ա, բայց հասարակական տրանսպորտով պրոպկա կա, անգամ մետրոյում, արդյունքում ավելի երկար ա տևում)
2. Առողջ ա (ըհը, մի հատ էլ էդքան ճամփա անցնելուց հետո ստիպված չեմ մտածել սպորտով զբաղվելու մասին)
3. Անկախ ա (գիշերը որ ժամին ուզեմ, տուն կգամ, «վերջին ավտոբուս» կոչեցյալից կախված չեմ)
4. Էժան ա

Ու ի վերջո, գրողը տանի, ինձ դզում ա հեծանիվ քշելը, հասկանու՞մ եք, դզում ա: Եթե ձեզ չի դզում, դուք ավտոբուս նստեք, մենակ ինձնից յան տվեք:

Ուֆ, էսօր ջղային եմ:

----------

Alphaone (23.05.2014), Enna Adoly (13.05.2014), insider (13.05.2014), Jarre (09.06.2014), Ruby Rue (13.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (14.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (13.05.2014), մարիօ (14.05.2014), Նիկեա (17.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, ես գնալու եմ այդ համերգին, գնալու եմ, գնալու եմ, գնալու եմ... Գետնի տակից էլ լինի, տոմս ճարելու եմ:

----------

Alphaone (23.05.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին ժամանակներս իմ հավի հիշողությունն ահռելի չափսերի է հասնում, բայց հիմնականում դա վերաբերում է վիրտուալ տարածքում ասածին, գրածին ու արածին: Մեկ էլ ես երբեք աչքի չեմ ընկել մարդկանց դեմքերը հիշելու ունակությամբ: Ակումբցիները կարող են փաստել, թե քանի անգամ է եղել, որ նախկինում տեսած մարդուն հանդիպմանը տեսել եմ ու հարցրել, թե ինքն ով է ակումբում:

Կոպենհագենում գործի ընդունվելուց առաջ Սկայփով հարցազրույց եմ անցել: Հիշում եմ՝ չորս հոգի էին հարցազրուցավարները: Հատ-հատ ներկայացան, թե ով ով է, մի կես ժամ զրույց արեցինք: Անցավ մի քանի օր: Դրական պատասխանս եկավ: Արդեն գիտեի, որ էդպես էլ լինելու էր, որովհետև հարցազրույցի ժամանակ մի տեսակ ջերմ, մտերմիկ մթնոլորտ կար, կարծես մենք արդեն մի թիմ էինք:

Այստեղ գալուց հետո շատ եմ մտածել, թե ովքեր էին հարցազրուցավարները: Մեկին հաստատ գիտեմ. ղեկավարս էր: Մյուս երկուսը բավական պատկառելի ձյաձյաներ էին՝ ինչ-որ կառույցների ղեկավարներ: Երրորդն էլ կին էր, որի տված հարցերը դուրս գալիս էին, որովհետև պատասխաններն ունեի: Որ ասում եմ ջերմ ու մտերմիկ մթնոլորտ, դուք հասկացեք ղեկավարիս ու այդ կնոջ ստեղծած մթնոլորտը: Հա, ուրեմն էստեղ հասնելուց հետո միշտ փնտրում էի, թե ով ով է: Պատկառելի ձյաձյաներին տեսնելու հույս չունեի, բայց հո կարող էի պարզել, թե այդ կինն ով էր: Չգիտեմ ինչու, ուղեղիս մեջ մտել էր, որ HR բաժնից ինչ-որ մեկն է, օրինակ՝ Միչելան, որի հետ ամիսներ շարունակ նամակագրության մեջ էի մինչև էստեղ հասնելս:

Անցյալ ուրբաթ օրը, երբ թիմով կամ թիմի մեծ մասով հավաքված սոցիալիզացվում էինք, մեր հարցազրույցները հիշեցինք: Նիկոլինն ասաց, որ համը հանել էր: Ղեկավարս հաստատեց: Ասացի, որ ես էլ էի դժգոհ իմ հարցազրույցից (հա, չնայած դժգոհությանս, ես գիտեի, որ ընդունելու են): Լինեն՝ պոստդոկերից մեկը, զարմացած նայեց ինձ ու ասաց. «Չէ, ինչու՞: Դու քեզ համար անկեղծ-անկեղծ ինչ կար, ասում էիր»: Էստեղ առաջին անգամ մտքովս անցավ, որ փաստորեն էդ կինը Լինեն էր: Ու ասենք մի ամիս շփվում ենք, մտքովս չէր անցել, որ կարող էր նա լինել:

Հետո արդեն սկսեցի մեյլերս փորփրել, գտնել հին նամակները, որտեղ մարդկանց անուններ էին նշվում, ու էդ անուններն էն ժամանակ բացարձակապես կարևոր չէին, որովհետև ոչ մեկին չգիտեի: Հենց էդ նամակներից մեկի մեջ գտա Լինեի անունը, ու սիրտս տեղն ընկավ. լավ է, որ չի նկատել, որ չէի հիշում հարցազրույցը:

Բայց մի ավելի զավեշտալի դեպք էլ երեկ երկրորդ հարկի խոհանոցում տեղի ունեցավ: Իջել էի սուրճ վերցնելու: Մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ մեջքիս վրա մեկի հայացքը ծանրացած է: Շրջվում եմ: Մի պատկառելի դանիացի ժպտում է ինձ: «Երևի ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփոթում է»,- մտածեցի: Սուրճս լցվեց, արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, մեկ էլ էս պատկառելի ձյաձյան սկսեց ինձ խոսացնել: Հարցրեց, թե ոնց է, ինչ է ամեն ինչ: Ես էլ արագ-արագ պատասխանեցի: Ձեռքը մեկնեց: Ես էլ իմը: Հույս ունեի՝ կներկայանա: Չներկայացավ: Քիչ էր մնում՝ հարցնեի անունը: Ու հիմա մտածում եմ՝ ինչ լավ է, որ չհարցրեցի:

Ավելի ուշ, երբ հինգերորդ հարկի խոհանոցում Վիոլինի հետ սուրճ էի խմում, Լինեն բարձրացավ ու ասաց, որ Ջոնին հարցնում էր, թե ինչպես է անունս արտասանվում: Ջոնին մեր հսկայական ամբիոնի վարիչն է: Մեյլերս փորփրեցի ու գտա. հարցազրույց վերցնող պատկառելի ձյաձյաներից մեկն էր: Մեռնեմ իմ հավի հիշողությանը:

----------

Alphaone (20.05.2014), Cassiopeia (15.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), Ruby Rue (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (19.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.05.2014), մարիօ (04.06.2014), Յոհաննես (15.05.2014), Ուլուանա (15.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փրկեք ինձ էս անդուր իմիգրանտ տղերքից  :Cray:  Ե՞րբ եմ նորմալ տուն ճարելու, որ էդ սաղ ախմախ խմբերից դուրս գամ, ինձ համար հանգիստ ապրեմ: Մարդ չի հասկանում՝ հետները ոնց շփվի: Ոչ էն ա չորես ու վիրավորես, որովհետև իրանց առանց էդ էլ լիքը չորող ու վիրավորող կան, ոչ էն ա նորմալ վերաբերվես, որտև ուրիշ ձև են հասկանում: Մի ձև ասեք, ի՞նչ անեմ, որ պրծնեմ սրանցից:

----------

Alphaone (16.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (16.05.2014), Նիկեա (17.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրել ա. Have ø nice Sunday! Ու ստեղ ուշքս գնաց  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանում ես նենց շատ խելոք մեկն եմ համարվում, բայց երբ ընկնում եմ Եվրոպա, զգում եմ, որ սովորական եմ: Միշտ մտածել եմ՝ որն է ավելի լավ: Էս վերջերս գնալով ավելի եմ հասկանում. Եվրոպայում սովորական լինելը, որովհետև չնայած Հայաստանում դեմք եմ, բայց ես հո գիտեմ իմ պակաս-պռատ կողմերը, գիտեմ, որ աճել եմ ուզում, գիտեմ, որ սկսնակ եմ: Ու ահագին տհաճ է, երբ ուղղակի չես կարողանում գտնել մեկին, ով քեզ կսովորեցնի: Հաճախ ավագ մասնագետներն իրենք են սկսնակի մակարդակին մնացած... դեռ ավելի վատ՝ իրենց ժամանակվա սկսնակի: Իսկ Եվրոպայում քեզնից շատ են պահանջում, անընդհատ պիտի ինքդ քեզ վրա աշխատես, անընդհատ նոր բան սովորես: Ու կարևորը՝ գնահատում են դա:

----------

Alphaone (20.05.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Progart (27.11.2017), Ruby Rue (20.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ինչու եմ ինձ էսքան լավ զգում Դանիայում: Ախր էստեղ մրցակցություն չկա, բոլորը հավասար են, ամբիցիաներ չկան: Էստեղ ավելի կարևոր ա ոչ թե հաջողության հասնելը, այլ հասարակությանն օգուտ տալը:

----------

Alphaone (23.05.2014), Cassiopeia (23.05.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Progart (27.11.2017), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Աթեիստ (23.05.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.05.2014), Նարե91 (23.05.2014), Ուլուանա (23.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքում ոչ մի լեզու էսքան հաճույքով չեմ սովորել, ինչքան դանիերենը: Ինչ խոսք, ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում լեզու սովորելու ընթացքը, որ պրպտում ես, փորձում տրամաբանություն գտնել այնտեղ, որտեղ չկա կամ տրամաբանորեն բացատրում այն, ինչն ուսուցիչն անգիր էր հանձնարարել, երբ երգեր ես ման գալիս, ֆիլմեր ես դիտում, գրքեր ես կարդում: Երանելի բան է: Բայց դանիերենը մի այլ կարգի հաճույք է, որովհետև էստեղ նոր մարտահրավեր կա՝ ուղղագրությունը: Ու կան նաև լիքը դանիացի կոլեգաներ, որոնց հետ ամեն օր ճաշի ժամին փորձարկում ես նոր սովորածդ, իմացածդ տասը-քսան բառով իմպրովիզներ անում, իսկ կոլեգաներդ ուրախանում են, օգնում, որ ավելի շատ աճես: 

Ուղղագրությունը հաղթահարելու երկու լավ մեթոդ եմ մտածել. մեկը գիրքը միաժամանակ լսել ու կարդալն է, մյուսն էլ դանիական կինոները սուբտիտրերով նայելը: Ափսո՜ս ֆոն Տրիերի կինոների օրիգինալները դանիերեն չեն:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Գորտուկ (28.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քիչ առաջ իմ առաջին վիպակը վերջացրի: Լավ-վատ չգիտեմ (ամեն դեպքում, ինքս ինձնից հեչ գոհ չեմ), կարևորը՝ վերջապես ավարտեցի: Երևի սա ստիմուլ կլինի, որ անցնեմ ավելի մեծ գործեր գրելուն  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Jarre (09.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Srtik (04.06.2014), Այբ (01.06.2014), Արէա (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեռ շատ վաղուց՝ հավանաբար դեռահասային տարիքից, միշտ երազել եմ Ալանիս Մորիսեթ կամ Թորի Էյմոս լսող տղայի սիրահարվելու մասին, երազել եմ, որ միասին միացնենք նրանց երգերը, միասին լսենք, հետո միասին համերգների գնանք: Դեռահաս ժամականերս սիրահարվել էի մեկին, ով «թաքուն» Ալանիս Մորիսեթին շատ էր սիրում, որովհետև ինձ այդ մասին երբեք չէր ասում, բայց կողքից խաբար էին տալիս: Ամեն դեպքում, ես մեծացա, իմ սիրահարվածությունն անցավ, ինքն էլ անհետացավ...

Այդպիսի տղայի հանդիպելու ցանկությունս հատկապես մեծացավ, երբ վերջին տարիներին սկսեցի գնալ նրանց համերգներին ու գնալ մենակ: Եվ նույնիսկ այդ ժամանակ, չնայած շփվում էի նրանց երկրպագուների հետ, արի ու տես ոչ մեկի չէի սիրահարվում: Ինձ ահագին ժամանակ պետք եղավ հասկանալու համար մի պարզ բան. Ալանիս Մորիսեթի ու Թորի Էյմոսի թունդ երկրպագու տղաները սովորաբար գեյեր են: Ու ինձ համար զարմանալի չէ դա, զարմանալի էր, որ այսքան տարի պետք եղավ այդ ամենը հասկանալու համար: Ի դեպ, գեյ էր նաև այն երիտասարդը, որին սիրահարվել էի ջահել ժամանակ: 

Ամեն դեպքում, լավ էր, որ սա հասկացա, այլևս մարդկանց երաժշտական նախասիրությունները շատ չեմ դատի (չնայած դեռ չի եղել, որ մեկից փախչեմ հենց երաժշտական ճաշակի պատճառով): Ու ընդհանրապես, սաղ հեչ...

Ալանիս, ծնունդդ շորհավոր:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Cassiopeia (02.06.2014), Freeman (03.06.2014), Ruby Rue (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014), մարիօ (04.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, լեզվի խմբերում միշտ նկատել եմ, որ մարդիկ օգնության են դիմում իրենց «հաջորդ» իմացած լեզվին: Օրինակ, անգլերենի խմբերում անընդհատ տեղը ռուսերեն բառեր էին խցկում, իսպաներենի կամ ֆրանսերենի խմբերում՝ անգլերեն: Բայց երբեք ոչ հայերեն: Ես կարող եմ գլուխ գովել, որ երբեք այդպիսի բաներ ինձ հետ չէին լինում: Միայն մի բացառությամբ. երբ երկու լեզուներ շատ մոտ էին լինում իրար, բայց երբեմն սխալներս էնքան մոտ էին լինում ճշտին, որ դասատուն չէր էլ նկատում: Օրինակ, գերմաներեն սովորելիս անընդհատ ich-ի փոխարեն ասում էի հոլանդերեն ik, իսկ դասատուս ուրախացած նկատում էր, որ յուրացրել եմ Բեռլինի բարբառը: Կամ էլ իսպաներենի դասերին միշտ ֆրանսերեն բառեր էի խցկում, հետո՝ հակառակը, մինչև ֆրանսերենս էնքան անցավ, որ իսպաներենն էլ չխանգարեց: Հիմա էլ դանիերեն մի երկու բառ իրար կապելիս երբեմն հոլանդերեն արտահայտություններ եմ անում: Բայց ընդհանուր երբեք-երբեք անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն չեմ խառնել, մենակ մոտ ազգակցական լեզուները:

Երեկ նախկին ընկերս էր զանգել: Հետը ֆրանսերեն էի խոսում: Դեռ մի կողմ, որ ֆրանսերենս ահագին հետ է գնացել: Անընդհատ ուզում էի անգլերեն խոսել: Ու ոչ թե որովհետև ֆրանսերեն բառեր չէի գտնում, այլ ուզում էի փախչել, ինձ ապահով զգալ: Անգլերեն երբեք որևէ մեկի չեմ սիրել:

----------

Alphaone (04.06.2014), CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), մարիօ (04.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Նարե91 (04.06.2014), Ուլուանա (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ անդուր բան ա էս անքնությունը... որ հոգնած ու ջարդված գործից գալիս ես, մի երկու ժամ հետո պառկում քնելու, մեկ էլ զգում ես՝ էլ հոգնած ու ջարդված չես, էլ աչքերդ չեն փակվում: Ու մեկ էլ էն ես զգում, որ լույսն արդեն բացվում ա... հա, ստեղ լույսը ժամը երեքին ա բացվում:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Srtik (04.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (04.06.2014), Յոհաննես (04.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գիտեմ, ես ընդունում եմ, որ դու ամենալավն ես եղել: Նույնիսկ այն աստիճանի, որ պատրաստ էի երրորդ անգամ քեզ մոտ վերադառնալ, պատրաստ էի զիջումների գնալ, պատրաստ էի հրաժարվել պլանավորված կյանքից ու սպոնտանության անցնել, պատրաստ էի հանդուրժել, որ դու չես հասկանում իմ հայկական ինքնությունը, չես հասկանում շատ բաներ, որոնք ինձ համար կարևոր են: Պատրաստ էի անգամ թողնել այս դրախտ երկիրը ու քեզ մոտ գալ: Բայց հույս ունեի, որ դու էլ կփոխվես, որ սպոնտանությունդ մի քիչ պլանավորված կդառնա, որ ջանք կթափես իմ ինքնությունն ընկալելու համար, որ կսպասես գոնե վերջացնեմ ուսում-աշխատանքս, նոր գամ քեզ մոտ: Բայց չէ... ինչքան ավելի եմ զիջում, այնքան անդրդվելի ես դառնում դու, այնքան ավելի նույնն ես մնում: Կներես, ես ավելիին ի վիճակի չեմ ու հատկապես ի վիճակի չեմ քեզ վրա ֆրանսերեն գոռալու: Խնդրում եմ՝ ինձ հանգիստ թող, թող որ քեզ ափսոսանքով հիշեմ, բայց ուրախանամ, որ փախել եմ ինձ համար սարսափելի մի կյանքից:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2014), CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Այբ (07.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2014), Նարե91 (07.06.2014), Վոլտերա (07.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ ուզում եք, արեք: Կյանքում ամենահետաքրքիր բանը մարդկային պատմություններն են, լինեմ ես պատմողի, թե լսողի դերում, լինեն դրանք վիրտուալ տարածքում ֆորումներում կամ բլոգներում, թե գրքերի, կտավների, թե երգերի տեսքով: Մարդկային պատմություններն ամենասիրուն բանն են աշխարհում:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Freeman (13.06.2014), Jarre (09.06.2014), Progart (27.11.2017), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Tiger29 (07.06.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Այբ (07.06.2014), Արէա (07.06.2014), Դատարկություն (07.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2014), Նարե91 (08.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (07.06.2014), Ուլուանա (07.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.06.2014), Վոլտերա (07.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս հիշողությունս վերջերս գժական տոկեր ա տալիս: Ընդհանրապես, շատ էի բողոքում, որ վատ հիշողություն ունեմ: Ասենք, մի ամիս կամ մի շաբաթ առաջ գրածս մեյլի բովանդակությունը չեմ հիշում, ու երբ բերում, դեմս են դնում, զարմանում եմ. էս ե՞ս եմ գրել: Բայց վերջերս հակառակ երևույթներն են տեղի ունենում: Սկսում եմ հիշել դեպքեր, որ մտքիցս թռել էին, ու լրիվ անկապ, առանց կոնտեքստի: 

Ուրեմն լեկցիայի էի նստած: Ահագին ձանձրալի էր: Մեկ էլ միտքս սկսեց դեսուդեն գնալ, հայտնվեց վեց տարի առաջվա Սևիլյայում: Հա, նենց չի, որ Սևիլյան ու էնտեղ անցկացրածս ամիսը լրիվ մոռացել եմ: Չէ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մտովի վերադառնում եմ էնտեղ. կիսատ թողած բան կա, մի պատմվածք կա, որ դեռ չեմ գրել: Բայց էս անգամ լրիվ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից հայտնվեցի էնտեղ: Ոչ թե Իզոլդային, Միրյանային կամ Մարուշային հիշեցի (էնտեղի մտերիմներիս), այլ ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս Ֆրայային: Ֆրայան դանիուհի էր, հետը ոչ մի շփում չեմ ունեցել, բացի նրանից, որ ծանոթացել եմ: Նման մարդկանց սովորաբար մոռանում ենք, ինչպես և արել էի ես: Բայց էդ օրը հանկարծ հիշեցի: Հետո տուն գնացի, փորփրեցի կոմպս, խմբակային լուսանկարներից մեկում գտա նրան: Էդքան բան:

Մյուս դեպքն էլ էսօր տեղի ունեցավ: Քաղաքի կենտրոնում քայլում եմ, քթիս տակ ինչ-որ երգ եմ երգում, ինչ-որ անկապ, մոռացված երգ: Ուզում եմ հիշել՝ ումն է, անունն ինչ է: Չեմ հիշում: Մենակ գիտեմ, որ իմ սիրելիներից չէ: Մի քիչ էլ որ հիշողությանս զոռ տվեցի, հիշեցի, որ վերնագրի մեջ Waltz բառը կար: Մի քիչ էլ, մի քիչ էլ, ու  լրիվ հիշեցի. Imelda May - Kentish Town Waltz: Թե ինչու՞ հիշեցի  :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (09.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեկ, երբ քեզ հետ հեռախոսով խոսեցի, հետո սկսեցի լացել: Երևի տարօրինակ էր, որովհետև մենք երբեք մտերիմ չենք եղել: Ավելին՝ առաջին անգամ էի ձայնդ լսում: Ուղղակի անկեղծ ափսոսանք կար ձայնիդ մեջ, լիքը հույս, որ կհամոզես ինձ, իսկ ես անդրդվելի էի: 
> 
> Հետո հիշեցի, թե երբ ենք մենք առաջին անգամ խոսել ֆեյսբուքով: Հիշեցի, թե ինչպես մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին, երբ պարզվեց, որ քո մասին լսածներս հեչ կապ չունեին իրականության հետ: Ուրախացա, որ, փաստորեն, սուտ էր, որ դու երկրում չէիր: Ջղայնացա, որ, փաստորեն, դու մեղավոր չէիր, որ թերթի շապիկին էն ուռոդի նկարն էին տպել: 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր էր, որ, փաստորեն, մենք տարբեր տարիներին նույն պաշտոնն ենք զբաղեցրել, բայց երբեք չենք հանդիպել: Հետաքրքիր էր, որ այն ժամանակ բոլորը մեզ համոզել էին, որ դու արտագաղթել ես, իսկ երեկ դու ինձ փորձում էիր համոզել չարտագաղթել: Լացեցի, ջանս, լացեցի: Անօգնականությունից:


Իսկ այսօր հանդիպեցինք Կոպենհագենում... Տարօրինակ բան է կյանքը: Ու՞մ մտքով կանցներ:

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), Cassiopeia (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (10.06.2014), Գորտուկ (28.06.2014), Մուշու (29.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Նարե91 (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այսօր ուղիղ երկու ամիսն է լրանում, ինչ Կոպենհագենում եմ: Ուղիղ երկու ամիս տրամադրությունս միշտ բարձր է եղել: Երբեմն տագնապել եմ, անհանգստացել, բայց հիմնականում միշտ ուրախ եմ եղել, միշտ լավ եմ զգացել: 

Էսօր Ռեգինայի հետ պիտի զբոսանքի գնայինք քաղաքի այգիներում: Հանդիպեցինք, զրուցեցինք ահագին: Հավես էր: Ինքն իմ ամենալավ ընկերուհիներից է էստեղ: Առնվազն շաբաթը մեկ հանդիպում ենք: Մի օր ավելի մանրամասն կպատմեմ: Երբ արդեն ուզում էինք տուն գնալ, տեսնեմ՝ իմ հայ ընկերն է զանգել, էն դեպքերից, որ էնքան ընդհանուր ընկերներ ունեինք Հայաստանից, որ զարմանում էինք, թե ոնց իրար մինչև էդ չէինք ճանաչում: Հետ զանգեցի, չպատասխանեց: Ռեգինան իր ուղղությամբ քշեց, ես՝ իմ: Եվ ո՜վ քեզ զարմանք: Մեկ էլ իմ այդ հայ ընկերոջը տեսա փողոցում, ընդ որում՝ իմ ու նրա տներից շատ հեռու (զարմանալի պատահականությամբ մենք նույն թաղամասում ենք ապրում): Հետը մի հայ աղջիկ էր Շվեդիայից: Դու մի ասա՝ ինձ զանգում էր, որ միասին այս աղջկան ման տանք:

Զբոսնեցինք լիքը, քաղաքը ցույց տվեցինք: Եկա տուն շատ հոգնած, փռվեցի աթոռին: Ես ինչու՞ եմ էստեղ ինձ էսքան տանը զգում:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.06.2014), Գորտուկ (28.06.2014), Մ Մ (13.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (13.06.2014), մարիօ (13.06.2014), Մուշու (29.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2014), Նիկեա (14.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա... Երևանում իմ յոգայի դասատուն իսկապես շատ լավն էր, որոշ տեսանկյունից նույնիսկ ամենալավը իմ ունեցած բոլոր դասատուներից: Այսինքն, կային լիքը կարևոր բաներ, որ ինքը գիտեր ու ասում էր, մինչդեռ Հոլանդիայի դասատուներս կա՛մ չգիտեին, կա՛մ գիտեին ու չէին ասում, մինչև չէիր հարցնում: Հիշում եմ՝ Հոլանդիայում թռչնի դիրքի վրա ինչքան եմ տանջվել, մինչև սկսեցի կարողանալ երկու-երեք շունչ պահել: Էդ տանջվելու ընթացքում դասատուներս մոտենում, ասում էին՝ դուխդ չգցես: Խորհուրդ էին տալիս ծնկները հնարավորինս վերև դնել թևերի վրա: Իսկ օրինակ Երևանի դասատուս մի երկու նախապատրաստական դիրք էր անել տալիս, որից հետո թռչնի դիրքը վայրկենական ստացվում էր, ու ահագին երկար պահում էի:

Ինչ խոսք, Երևանի դասատուս էդքան փորձառու չէր, չուներ էն ֆիզիկական տվյալները, որոնք Հոլանդիայի դասատուներս ունեին (դե նրանք սաղ կյանքը եթե ոչ յոգայի, ապա գոնե սպորտի կամ պարի մեջ են եղել), ու անցումներն էլ շատ սահուն չէր անում: Բայց դե վերջին թերությունից ունեն գրեթե բոլոր դասատուները, մենակ Հոլանդիայում Ջինան էր, որ սահուն էր անցնում (երևի պարուհի լինելու արդյունքն էր):

Ինչևէ, ի՞նչ էի էսքան երկար-բարակ գրում: Ուրեմն Երևանում յոգայի դասերից հետո միշտ վատ էի լինում: Ֆիզիկապես չէ: Մի տեսակ դեպրեսիա էր սկսվում մոտս: Չնայած դասս բավական ուշ ժամի էր վերջանում, երբ դուրս էի գալիս ու հասկանում, որ տուն պիտի գնամ, սիրտս վատանում էր: Դրա համար միշտ աշխատում էի որևէ բան պլանավորել դասից հետո: Բացի դրանից, յոգան դադարել էր առաջնահերթություն լինելուց. եթե ուրիշ բան էր լինում էդ օրը, պատրաստ էի քենսըլ անել, դասի չգնալ (իսկ Հոլանդիայում հակառակն էր):

Ինչ Կոպենում սկսել եմ յոգայի դասերը, զգում եմ, որ առաջվա ազդեցությունն է թողնում. դասից դուրս եմ գալիս հանդարտված, նյարդերս անջատած ու երջանիկ: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Հոլանդիայում էր: Ու մտածում եմ՝ ինչու է այսպես:

----------

GriFFin (15.06.2014), insider (13.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (13.06.2014), Նարե91 (14.06.2014), Նիկեա (14.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գիտեմ չէ... պետք ա ազատ րոպե չունենամ, որ կյանքս էֆեկտիվ դառնա: Էսօրվանից սկսել եմ առավոտներն էլ յոգայի գնալ: Դե որ ախմախ դասատու էր, ու իրա մոտ էլ չեմ գնալու, էդ մի կողմ թողնեմ (մեկ ա, ընտրությունն էնքան մեծ ա, որ ուրիշ դասատուի մոտ կարամ գնամ): Բայց էսօրվանից սկսած քսանչորս ժամվա մեջ մենակ մեկ-երկու ժամ ունեմ չպլանավորած, իսկ էդ ընթացքում պիտի հասցնեմ ընթրել, լողանալ, հաջորդ օրվա յոգայի կենտրոնի տեղը պարզել քարտեզի վրա ու ֆեյսբուքվել-չաթվել-ակումբվել: Ու վերջապես սկսել եմ ամեն ինչ հասցնել:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.06.2014), insider (19.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.06.2014), Smokie (18.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.06.2014), մարիօ (27.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2014), Նարե91 (17.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վախենում եմ խոստովանել, բայց մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա, որ իմ կյանքի վերջին հինգ տարիների ցանկացած լավ ու վատ, մեծ ու փոքր իրադարձություն տեղի ա ունեցել, որ ես գամ, կանգնեմ հենց այնտեղ, որտեղ գտնվում եմ այս պահին: Ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր նոր կետ ա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մի ամբողջ ուրիշ պատմության ավարտ: Ինչ-որ նոր սկիզբ ա, որ չգիտեմ՝ ուր ա տանում, բայց արդեն ճանապարհ կա, ուղղություն կա, էլ էն քաոսը չի:

----------

CactuSoul (20.06.2014), Cassiopeia (19.06.2014), insider (19.06.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Աթեիստ (20.06.2014), Այբ (20.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (19.06.2014), մարիօ (27.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քիչ առաջ մի դանիացի երգչուհու հայտնաբերեցի՝ Ագնես Օբել: Լավն է շատ, իսկական աշխատանքի ժամանակ լսելու երաժշտություն: Կենսագրությունը փորփրեցի: Պարզվում է՝ Գենտոֆտեում է ծնվել, Կոպենհագենի այն արվարձանը, որտեղ հիմա ապրում եմ ես: 2006-ին տեղափոխվել է Բեռլին, որովհետև «Կոպենհագենն արդեն խեղդում էր նրան»: Տեղափոխվել է էն քաղաքը, որն էդպես էլ չսիրեցի ու չհասկացա, որը ոչ թե խեղդում էր ինձ, այլ ծեծում ու ջարդում: Ու հիմա լսում եմ Ագնես Օբելի՝ Բեռլինում ստեղծված երգերը: Փաստորեն, էնտեղ ամեն դեպքում արվեստ ստեղծվում է:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (23.06.2014), Այբ (20.06.2014), մարիօ (27.06.2014), Յոհաննես (20.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ երբ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ակումբում արած հին գրառումներս եմ կարդում, սարսափում եմ: Ո՞նց, էս ե՞ս եմ գրել, ես սե՞նց էլ եմ էղել: Հնար լինեին, էդ գրառումները մի տեղ անհետացնեինք: Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդ ի՞նչ պատահեց, որ փոխվեցի, ե՞րբ փոխվեցի, ի՞նչն ինձ փոխեց:

Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ հիմիկվա գրառումների՞ս էլ եմ նույն կերպ վերաբերվելու տարիներ անց:

----------

Enna Adoly (29.06.2014), Freeman (27.06.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (27.06.2014), մարիօ (27.06.2014), Նոյեմ (29.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հատկապես էս սոցիալիզացիայի երեկոներից հետո ինձ ահավոր լավ եմ զգում: Հա, ես անունը դրել եմ սոցիալիզացիա, որովհետև չեմ կարող ընկերների հետ հանդիպում անվանել: Ուղղակի զանազան մարդիկ են, որոնց հետ շփվում եմ պարբերաբար, ոմանց հետ նոր եմ ծանոթանում, ոմանց հետ երրորդ-չորրորդ կամ քսաներորդ հանդիպումն է: Ոչ մեկի հետ մտերիմ չեմ, բայց բոլորի հետ անկեղծ եմ ու բոլորի հետ լավ է ու ինձ մենակ չեմ զգում:

Էսօրվանից.

Նկատել եմ, որ այսպես կոչված տոլերանտության հարցում դանիացիները (գուցե մյուս սկանդինավյան երկրներն էլ, չգիտեմ) մնացած Եվրոպայից մի քայլ առաջ են: Հաճախ ոմանք ասում են՝ բայց ի՞նչ տոլերանտություն, վատ բանի հանդեպ են տոլերանտ լինում կամ չլինում, նորմալ բանի հանդեպ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում տոլերանտ լինել: Այ էս բաները ես առաջ չէի հասկանում: Բայց Դանիայում դա տեսա: Մենք հաճախ ենք ասում՝ ուրիշի անկողնու մեջ քիթ չխոթենք: Գերմանիայում ու Հոլանդիայում էդպես  էլ անում էին, իսկ Դանիայում մարդիկ իրենք են իրենց անկողինը բոլորի առաջ դնում: Ասենք, մի միասեռական պրոֆեսոր հետազոտություն է անում ու պարզում է, թե միասեռականների ու հետերոների խոսքն ինչով է տարբերվում: Ուրիշ երկրներում դա կդիտվեր որպես դիսկրիմինացիա: Իսկ էստեղ լրիվ սովորական բան է:

Էսօրվա մեր հավաքին էլ մի տղա կար, մատին՝ ամուսնական մատանի: Շուտ էր ուզում գնալ, որովհետև «փարթները» սպասում էր: Հետո խոսքի մեջ ասաց, որ ստիպված էին ամուսնանալ, որովհետև դա լիքը օրինական խնդիրներ է լուծում: Իսկ երբ գերմանուհին բացականչեց՝ հա՜, ուրեմն ամուսնացած ես, ամուսինդ է, ինչ փարթներ, տղան զարմացած ասաց՝ չէ, փարթներ:

Մնացածը հետո: Վաղն առավոտյան Լինեի հետ բացօթյա յոգայի եմ:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), Freeman (30.06.2014), Ruby Rue (28.06.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հորաքրոջս աղջիկը վերջերս մի նկար է գցել ֆեյսբուք (իզուր պրոֆիլումս ման չգաք, մենակ թեգ էղածներն են տեսնում): Ընտանեկան լուսանկար է, երևի 89-90 թվերի: Նկարում պապիկս, տատիկս, հորեղբայրս, հայրս, հորաքրոջս երեք աղջիկները, տատիկիս փիսոն, ես ու մայրս ենք: Էնքան ինֆորմացիա կա էդ նկարում: Բայց ամենաշատը սիրում եմ մամայիս նայել՝ ջահել ու սիրուն: Էդ նկարում ինքն իմ հիմիկվա տարիքից էլ փոքր է, բայց արդեն երկու երեխա ուներ ու արդեն բավական դժվար էր իր կյանքը: Մամաս երեկոյան զգեստով է նկարում, մնացածները սովորական շորերով են: Ասում է, որ ուղղակի ուրիշ հագնելու բան չուներ, դրա համար էդ շորն էր հագել սովորական ընտանեկան հավաքույթի ժամանակ:

Էդ նկարում ոնց որ ամփոփված լինի մամայիս ամբողջ կյանքն իմ ծնունդից հետո, էն բոլոր զոհաբերությունները, որոնց ինքը գնացել ա ինձ ու եղբորս մեծացնելու համար, էն բոլոր ծանր օրերը, աշխատանքի ու տան միջև ճղվելը, որ մենք ուտելու բան ունենանք: Ու հիմա սիրտս ճմլվում ա, որ տեսնում եմ՝ սիրուն մամաս ոնց ա մեծացել: Իր փոխարեն ափսոսում եմ, որ էդ ջահել ու սիրուն տարիներն անց է կացրել աղքատության դեմ կռիվ տալով ու մեզ մեն-մենակ մեծացնելով: Ու որ նայում եմ իմ հիմիկվա հեշտ ու հանգիստ, աներեխա կյանքին, մի տեսակ անարդար ա թվում: Ուզում եմ նենց անեմ, որ գոնե հիմա մամայիս լավ լինի: Ու չգիտեմ՝ ոնց:

----------

Alphaone (29.06.2014), boooooooom (06.07.2014), Enna Adoly (29.06.2014), Freeman (30.06.2014), insider (29.06.2014), Ruby Rue (29.06.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (30.06.2014), Srtik (29.06.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Աթեիստ (29.06.2014), Արէա (29.06.2014), Դատարկություն (29.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.06.2014), Մինա (29.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014), Շինարար (29.06.2014), Ուլուանա (29.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, կյանքումս մենակ մի անգամ ա եղել, որ իսկապես զուգահեռ երկու գիրք կարդամ: Ինչ-որ դպրոցական ամառային արձակուրդ էր, Շերվուդ Անդերսոն ու Քամյու էի կարդում լրիվ զուգահեռ. ամեն օր մի քանի էջ մեկից, մի քանի էջ մյուսից: Մնացած բոլոր զուգահեռ կարդալներս իրականում նշանակել են մի գիրքը կիսատ թողնել, արանքում մյուսը կարդալ, վերադառնալ կիսատին: 

Շատը դրա համար չէի ուզում քինդլ ունենալը: Մենակ էն փաստը, որ հազարավոր գրքեր կարող են միաժամանակ հասանելի լինել, առանց դժվարության լիքը «զուգահեռ կարդալու» պատրանք են ստեղծում: Ու չէի սխալվում. էս պահին հինգ գիրք եմ կարդում, չորսը՝ քինդլիս մեջ, բոլորը մենակ սկսել եմ: Հիմա էլ հաճույք եմ ստանում ոչ թե կարդալուց, այլ կարդալ սկսելուց: Է՜հ: Գնացինք Գեյմանը սկսելու:

----------

insider (04.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (03.07.2014), մարիօ (03.07.2014), Նոյեմ (03.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համարյա մի տարի ա անցել, ինչ ֆբ-ի նոր պրոֆիլ եմ բացել, դրանից երկար՝ ինչ հինը ջնջել եմ: Ու դեռ հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որ վիրավորված գրում են ինձ, թե՝ ինձ ինչու ես ջնջել ընկերներիդ միջից:  :Sad:  Ախր եկեք ճիշտը խոսենք: Եթե դա նկատելու համար ձեզ մի տարի ա պետք, ֆեյսբուքում իրար ընկեր լինելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Ո՛չ ես եմ ձեր մասին մտածում, ո՛չ դուք՝ իմ: Եթե կարևոր գործնական հարց ունեք, կապի այլ միջոցներ կան: Ախր հասկացեք, որ ֆեյսբուքն իմ անձնական տարածքն ա, էնտեղ մենակ մոտիկ մարդկանց եմ թողնում, ոնց որ իմ տուն ամեն մարդու չեմ հրավիրում: Հիմա ձեզ դու՞ր ա գալիս, որ ամոթին զոհ գնալով հաստատում եմ ձեր ընկերության առաջարկը, բայց գցում limited խումբ, որ պոստերս չտեսնեք:

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2014), boooooooom (06.07.2014), Cassiopeia (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2014), Նոյեմ (04.07.2014), Ուլուանա (05.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձնից գոհ Փասենջեր միացրեցի, որ տրամադրի, սկսեմ գրել: Էն էլ ինչ տրամադրել, ինչ բան, հա շեղվում, սկսում եմ նայել համերգային վիդեոները, հետը երգել: Մտածում էի՝ կյանքում իրա ֆանատ չեմ դառնա: Բայց էսօր լրիվ ինձ տարել ա: Տարել ա իրա կերպարն ամբողջությամբ՝ սկսած բասկեր լինելուց, վերջացրած իր բոլոր պատմություններով: Ինքը երգել ա շատ էնպիսի տեղերում, որտեղով ես քայլել եմ ու փնտրել փողոցային երաժշտություն: Ու ինքը երգել ա էն ժամանակ, երբ ես էնտեղ չեմ եղել: 

Ուրբաթ օրը համերգն ա: Մինչև էսօր չէի էլ նկատել, թե քանի օր ա մնացել, ուղղակի ագենդայումս գրած էր՝ ամսի 11-ին համերգ: Էսօր սկսեցի օրերը հաշվել: Երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ 21-րդ դարի ինչ-որ երաժիշտ կարա էս աստիճանի դուրս գա... Իսկ ես համերգային վիդեոներ նայելու սովորություն, հավատացեք, չունեմ: Փասենջերը երրորդ դեպքն ա Թորիից ու Զազից հետո:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, երբ մաստերս էի անում, ոչ մի բանով աչքի ընկնող ուսանող չէի, իսկական միջակություն (հատկապես առաջին տարում): Շատ էլ որ վերջում դիպլոմս գերազանցությամբ եկավ: Ո՛չ ինձ ճղում էի, ո՛չ դասախոսներին հարցեր տալիս: Նենց մի տեսակ ստվերում, սուսուփուս, ոչ էլ կարգին սովորում էի: Դրա համար ոչ մի PhD-ի առաջարկ ինձ չեղավ, մինչդեռ խմբիս լավագույն ուսանողները զանազան առաջարկներ ստացան ու ընդունեցին դրանք: Գրեթե մի տարի ա անցել մեր ավարտելուց: Հիմա մեր խմբից ամենաբարձր աշխատավարձով ու ամենաքիչ աշխատանքային ժամերով PhD ուսանողն եմ: Բայց դա հեչ... նաև ամենաերջանիկն եմ ու ամենագոհն եմ իմ աշխատանքից: Ուրեմն երևի չարժեր մեջտեղից ճղվել էն ժամանակ: Թե չէ էլի սխալ տեղում էի հայտնվելու ու առվնազն երեք տարի տառապեի (ի դեպ, էն ժամանակ անմիջապես PhD ման չգալուս պատճառը հենց էդ վախս էր, որ երեք տարի մի թեմայից կպած պիտի մնայի):

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (11.07.2014), մարիօ (10.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ կարճ կյանքի ընթացքում մի բան եմ հասկացել. համերգ պետք ա գնալ մենակով: Ճիշտ ա՝ տխրում ես, երբ տեսնում ես, թե ոնց են հայր ու աղջիկ, երկու ընկերուհիներ կամ ամուսիններ իրար հետ վայելում երաժշտությունը, բայց մյուս կողմից... շատ ավելի լավ ա, որ ուզածիդ չափ երգես, թռվռաս ու լացես, քան ամաչես կողքինիդ ներկայությունից՝ վախենալով, որ ինքն էլ քո վարքից ա ամաչելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, մեկ էլ մի կարևոր նշում, պետք կգա:
10.07.2012 - կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ ներկա եմ գտնվում Ալանիս Մորիսեթի համերգին
11.07.2012 - առավոտյան շուտ նստում եմ ավտոբուս, գնում Պրահա, որ էնտեղից էլ Հայաստան գամ՝ այդպիսով բաց թողնում Փասենջերի փողոցային համերգը Բեռլինում: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ Հայաստան չգայի, չգիտեմ՝ այդ պահին պատահաբար կհայտնվեի՞ արդյոք այնտեղ, որտեղ նա համերգ էր տալիս:
10.07.2014 - կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ ներկա եմ գտնվում Փասենջերի (փողոցային) համերգին
11.07.2014 - կյանքիս մեջ երկրորդ անգամ ներկա եմ գտնվելու Փասենջերի (տոմսով) համերգին

Էս երկու տարիների ընթացքում շատ բան ա փոխվել: Թե՛ իմ, թե՛ Փասենջերի կյանքում:

----------

Alphaone (11.07.2014), Cassiopeia (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (11.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (11.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ հարկում մի տղա է նստում, անունը չգիտեմ: Ինքն իմը գիտի, շատ սիրուն, անսխալ արտասանում է: Ինքը գրականության PhD ուսանող է, մեկ էլ մետալիստ, որովհետև Կոպենհել փառատոնին էր գնում էն օրը: 
Ես հազվադեպ եմ մեր հարկում լանչ անում: Դրա համար շատ չենք տեսնում իրար: Բայց էս շաբաթ ամեն օր մեր հարկում եմ: 

Հեչ, բան չեմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (12.07.2014), Cassiopeia (11.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Freeman (17.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Մ Մ (15.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.07.2014), Նոյեմ (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անգլերենում մի լավ բառ կա. soulmate: Այ հենց դա ես ինձ համար: Գիտես, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ շատ ուժեղ կարոտում եմ քեզ: Էդ պահերին կարճ ու չոր մեյլ եմ գրում, որ իմանամ՝ ոնց ես: Դու էլ կարճ ու չոր պատասխանում ես, հետո էլ հարցնում, թե ես ոնց եմ: Մենք մի անգամ միմյանց համար պարզաբանել ենք, որ երկուսս էլ բառեր շռայլողներից չենք: Ու շարունակում ենք արտահայտվել ամենաժլատ բառերով: Համարձակությունս չի հերիքում ասել. «Վեր կաց, արի Կոպենհագեն»:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Enna Adoly (24.04.2015), Sambitbaba (15.07.2014), Արևածագ (15.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի խելացի մարդ, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ով, կյանքը համեմատել է սպիրալի, ոչ թե շրջանի հետ, այսինքն՝ մենք անընդհատ հայտնվում ենք նույն կետում, բայց մի «լեվել» բարձր: Ու իմ հիմիկվա կյանքը ճիշտ երկու տարի առաջվանի կրկնությունն է, բայց «սխալներն» ուղղելով, ինձ ավելի առաջ, ավելի վեր տանելով:

Երկու տարի առաջ Եվրոպայի փոքր-ինչ ավելի հարավային մայրաքաղաքում՝ Բեռլինում էի ապրում: Ու սարսափելի դեպրեսիայի մեջ էի: Հիշում եմ՝ դրսում արև, սիրուն եղանակ, իսկ ես տնից դուրս գալ չէի ուզում: Մարդկանց հետ զոռով էի շփվում: Մենակ թողնեին՝ ամբողջ օրը երաժշտություն լսեի ու կարդայի:

Հիմա Եվրոպայի փոքր-ինչ ավելի հյուսիսային մայրաքաղաքում՝ Կոպենհագենում եմ ապրում: Տրամադրությունս միշտ լավ է: Հենց դրսում արև է լինում, բանուգործ թողնում, գնում եմ թափառելու: Մարդկանց հետ շփվում եմ հաճույքով, բայց չափավոր: Երաժշտություն լսում եմ շատ, կարդում եմ քիչ:

Երկու տարի առաջ տրամադրությանս անկումներից մեկի ժամանակ շատ իմպուլսիվ կերպով Հայաստանի տոմս գնեցի ու այն ժամանակը, որ պիտի անցկացնեի էսսեներս գրելու վրա, վատնեցի Երևանում: Վատնեցի Հայաստանը սիրելու վրա: Իսկ արձակուրդի վերջում որոշեցի, որ անպայման հետ եմ գալու Հայաստան: Որոշեցի չորս տարբեր մարդկանց հետ զրուցելու արդյունքում, որոնցից մեկն այլևս Հայաստանում չի ապրում, իսկ մյուսից հիասթափվեցի մինչև հոգուս խորքը: 

Հիմա Հայաստան գնալու ցանկություն ընդհանրապես չունեմ: Որոշել եմ. մյուս ամառվանից ոչ շուտ: Հիմա գիտեմ, որ այլևս երբեք վերջնականապես չեմ վերադառնա Հայաստան: Գիտեմ իմ սեփական դառը փորձից հետո: Բայց գիտեմ նաև, որ Հայաստանում ունեմ հրաշալի ընկերներ, որոնց մի մասը շուտով կհամալրեն մեր շարքերը:

Երկու տարի առաջ հուլիսի 11-ին գնացի Բեռլինից ու բաց թողեցի փողոցներում երգող Փասենջերին: Այս տարի հուլիսի 11-ին ներկա գտնվեցի Փասենջերի մինչև այսօր տեղի ունեցած ամենամեծ համերգին՝ 18 000 հոգով:

Երկու տարի առաջ կարծում էի, որ հիմար եմ ու անգրագետ, որ երբեք ոչ մի ոլորտում հաջողություն չեմ ունենա: Իսկ հիմա էներգիան ներսումս եռում է: Ու ես գիտեմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր անհաջողություն ընդամենը նշանակում է՝ պետք է նորից փորձել: Ես պատրաստ եմ բարձունքներ նվաճելու, որ ոլորտում էլ լինեմ:

Երկու տարի առաջ հանկարծ իմ բոլոր երազանքներն իրականացան, ու ես առանց երազանքների մնացի: Հիմա նոր երազանքներ եմ կառուցել ու պիտի հասնեմ դրանց:

----------

Alphaone (14.07.2014), Cassiopeia (15.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Sambitbaba (15.07.2014), Smokie (14.07.2014), Արևածագ (15.07.2014), Արևհատիկ (28.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2014), Նոյեմ (17.07.2014), Ուլուանա (14.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արևածագն ինչ էժան բան ա Սկանդինավիայում:

Հիշում եմ՝ Երևանում արևածագ տեսնելու համար ինչ քայլի ասես չէի դիմում. էլ մեռնելով սաղ գիշեր արթուն նստում, էլ առավոտվա հինգի վրա բուձիլնիկ դնում: Իսկ Կոպենհագենում հերիք ա գիշերը մի քիչ նստել, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես՝ լույսը բացվում ա: Ձմեռներն էլ եթե արթնանում ես էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն լույսը բացված ա լինում, ուրեմն շատ ուշ ես արթնանում:

----------

Alphaone (17.07.2014), Cassiopeia (15.07.2014), Sambitbaba (15.07.2014), Smokie (16.07.2014), Մ Մ (15.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փաստորեն, ուղիղ տասնմեկ ամիս պետք եղավ, որ ֆեյսբուքիս նոր պրոֆիլը դառնա նույն զիբիլանոցը, ինչ նախկին պրոֆիլս էր: Ինչքան ուզում ես, հայդ արա տարբեր մարդկանց գրառումներ, ջնջի ներվերիդ վրա ազդողներին: Մեկ ա, գալիս ա մի պահ, երբ ֆեյսբուքը սկսում ա ժամանակդ ու ներվերդ ուտել: Ու հասկանում ես՝ պետք ա գնալ էնտեղից: Առնվազն արձակուրդ վերցնել: Առաջին անգամ նոր պրոֆիլս ապաակտիվացրեցի: Գտեք ինձ մեյլով, ակումբում, բլոգումս, հեռախոսով, մենակ ոչ ֆեյսբուքում:

----------

Alphaone (17.07.2014), Cassiopeia (17.07.2014), Sambitbaba (22.07.2014), Մ Մ (18.07.2014), Նիկեա (18.07.2014), Ուլուանա (17.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սրահում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկա: Ամեն շարժում անելիս շուրջդ ես նայում, որ հանկարծ կողքիններիդ, դիմացինիդ ու հետևինից չկպնես: Վիլյամը քայլում ա արանքներով՝ առանց իրա սեփական հրահանգները կատարելու: Մտածում ես՝ երևի ինքն էլ օրը հինգ-վեց ժամ դաս ա տալիս, ոչ բոլորի ժամանակ ա ինքը դիրքերն անում: Մեկ էլ նայում ես, տեսնում ես՝ յոգայի դասատուին ոչ հարիր փոր ունի: Կեղտոտ լակոտը, ախր լավն են իրա դասերը:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Խառը, իրար հետ կապ չունեցող բաների մասին գրառում: Էնքան որ*

Էս վերջերս արդեն որերորդ մարդն ա ինձ ասում, որ աշնանը տեղափոխվում ա Պոտսդամ: Իսկ ես սուտի պատճառներ եմ ման գալիս էդ կողմերում հայտնվելու: Ասենք, փորփրում եմ, թե ով Բեռլինում համերգներ ունի կամ ինչ կոնֆերանսներ կան: Չե՞ս կարող էդ ամեն ինչը մի կողմ շպրտել, մի շաբաթով գնալ Պոտսդամ հենց ընկերներիդ տեսնելու նպատակով:

***
Էսօր մի գրախանութ եմ գտել: Չէ, գրախանութ չէ, գրական փողոց: Գժանոց էր: Շունչ կտրվելու աստիճանի լավ տեղ էր: Մի օր դրա մասին մանրամասն կգրեմ բլոգումս: Գրական փառատոնից հետո:

***
Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ բռնեմ, 90-ականների սաղ երաժշտությունս ջնջեմ, ազատվեմ դրանից: Մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, թե ինչ-որ ավելորդ ծանրություն եմ հետս քարշ տալիս, խանգարում ա: Նոր փլեյլիսթ եմ սարքել, անունը դրել 21-րդ դար, մեջը մենակ նոր կատարողներ են:

***
Երեկոյան փռվել էի այգում խոտերի վրա, գիրք էի կարդում: Հավես էր: Հիմա էլ տանը մահճակալին եմ փռվել, ֆոնային երաժշտություն միացրել ու կարդում: Հետն էլ խնձորի հյութ եմ խմում լիմոնով: Հավես ա: 

***
Կան քաղաքներ, որ վախենում ես գնալ, որովհետև այնտեղ բնակվում են մարդիկ, որոնց չես ուզում տեսնել, բայց մյուս կողմից, կնեղանան, որ իմանան եկել ես, բայց չես ասել: Երևի ավելի լավ է ուղղակի չգնալ այդ քաղաքները:

***
Ես միշտ ուրախանում եմ, որ ծանոթ մարդիկ են գալիս Կոպենհագեն: Ու կապ չունի՝ ովքեր են: Դա նաև օգնում է հասկանալ, որ այն մարդիկ, որոնց մի ժամանակ ատում էիր, հիմա ոչ մի բացասական հույզ չեն առաջացնում քո մեջ: Դա օգնում է հասկանալ, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, շատերի ինադու քո կյանքը նրանցինից լավն է, և դու դրա համար պիտի շնորհակալ ու երջանիկ լինես:

***
Նա հարցրեց, թե արդյոք Հայաստանի ու այստեղի դասախոսների միջև տարբերություն կա: Իսկ ես ողջ կռիսությունս գործի դրեցի և խոստովանեցի, որ Հայաստանի դասախոսներն ուսանողների մեջ սպանում են մտածելու ցանկացած ունակություն:

----------

Alphaone (19.07.2014), Cassiopeia (19.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Freeman (18.07.2014), Sambitbaba (22.07.2014), Smokie (20.07.2014), Աթեիստ (19.07.2014), Արէա (19.07.2014), Արևհատիկ (28.07.2014), Նիկեա (18.07.2014), Նոյեմ (19.07.2014), Ուլուանա (19.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չես պատկերացնի, թե ոնց եմ սիրում քո սերը: Կյանքում ինձ ոչ ոք նենց չի սիրել, ոնց որ դու, ոչ ոք նենց չի դիմացել իմ հիստերիկաներին, ոնց որ դու: Ինչքան էլ կոպտել եմ, նվաստացրել, գոռգոռացել, դու մեկ ա հետ ես էկել: Հետ ես էկել, որովհետև սիրում էիր ու դեռ սիրում ես: Մի անգամ հարցրի՝ բայց ինչու՞: Սկսեցիր թվարկել բոլոր արժանիքներս: Չէի պատկերացնում, թե էդքան լավ կընկալես ինձ, չէի պատկերացնում, թե կնկատես էն բոլորը, ինչ շատ տղամարդիկ չեն նկատում: Գրողը տանի, գժվում եմ, թե ոնց ես ինձ սիրում, ինձ ահավոր դուր ա գալիս դա: Բայց կներես, ինձ քեզ հետ հետաքրքիր չի: Ես տեսնում եմ, թե ոնց ես անընդհատ քեզ վրա աշխատում, որ «հասնես» ինձ: Կներես, հազար անգամ կներես, որ էսքան խաղում եմ հետդ, որովհետև հաստատ մի օր անվերադարձ եմ գնալու:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Enna Adoly (29.07.2014), Sambitbaba (22.07.2014), Smokie (21.07.2014), Vardik! (04.08.2014), Այբ (21.07.2014), Մ Մ (02.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2014), Նիկեա (24.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես դարդ էի անում, թե էս տարի էլ ամառ չեմ տեսնի: Վախենում էի՝ ոսկորներս սառեն սկանդինավյան ցրտից: Պատրաստվում էի անձրևներին, վստահ էի, որ սանդալ հագնելն էդպես էլ երազանք կմնա:

Արի ու տես, որ Կոպենհագենում տաք էր ամբողջ ամառ, իսկ վերջին երկու շաբաթը նույնիսկ շոգ է: Այն աստիճանի, որ ինքս ինձ բռնացնում եմ դեպի ստվերը փախչելիս: Այն աստիճանի, որ սկսում ես երազել անձրևի մասին (որն իրեն ուշացնել չի տա, հուսով եմ): Այն աստիճանի, որ գիշերը չես կարողանում քնել: Ու այս բոլորը քեզ դուր է գալիս:

Բայց դե... էս տարի էլ ծիրան չկերա:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2014), Enna Adoly (29.07.2014), erexa (24.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (24.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.07.2014), Նիկեա (24.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՜նց եմ սիրում էս մեր Phinal Phriday-ները: Իմ դանիական սոցիալիզացիայի ամենալավ օրերն են: Ու էնքան հավես ա, երբ քեզ նմանների հետ ես հանդիպում, խոսում լիքը լուրջ թեմաներից ու քեզ հիմար զգում մյուսների կողքին: Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ էսպիսի մարդկանց հետ շփվելն ինձ խոցելի ա դարձնում, որովհետև երբ մի օր դուրս գամ «մեծ աշխարհ» ու տեսնեմ, որ ոչ բոլոր դանիացիներն են էսպիսին ու ընդհանրապես ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ, ուժեղ շոկ կապրեմ: Բայց դե, մյուս կողմից մենք շփվում ենք մենակ մեզ հետաքրքրող մարդկանց հետ, չէ՞:

Էսօր երեք հոգու հետ ծանոթացա, որոնց նախկինում չէին տեսել: Հենց իմացան, որ Հայաստանից եմ, առաջինը.
- Երևանի՞ց:
Երկրորդը.
- Գիտե՞ս, որ Սինգապուրում հայ համայնք կա ու մի հայկական եկեղեցի: Երկնաքերների արանքում ա մնացել էդ պստիկ եկեղեցին, ու երևի իրանց ամենահին շինություններից ա:
Երրորդը.
- Դուք հրաշալի ձեռագրեր ունեք:

Կրթական համակարգերից խոսեցինք: Դանիացիներն ու գերմանացիները բողոքում էին, որ հաճախ համալսարաններում հանդիպում են մարդիկ, որոնք սովորելու ցանկություն հեչ չունեն, բայց քննություններից չեն կտրում, որովհետև ընդունված չէ դա: Ու էդպես դիպլոմ են ստանում:

Մտածում եմ՝ Հայաստանում էլ էդպես չի՞: Մենակ մի տարբերությամբ. Դանիայում ու Գերմանիայում գոնե դասախոսներն իրենց գործը գիտեն:

----------

CactuSoul (30.07.2014), Cassiopeia (26.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (30.07.2014), Աթեիստ (26.07.2014), Արևհատիկ (28.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (26.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.07.2014), Նիկեա (26.07.2014), Ուլուանա (26.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես շոգ սիրում եմ: Իրոք սիրում եմ: Երբ 40 աստիճանի ժամանակ բոլորը սառնարաններում թաքնվում են ու վախենում դուրս գալ, ես կարող եմ ժամերով թափառել Երևանի փողոցներում, երբ Խրոնինգենում հասնում է 30 (իսկ էնտեղ խոնավ է), ու համալսարանի բոլոր համակարգիչները դադարում են աշխատել, ես իմ համակարգչով եմ գրադարանում նստում: Մի խոսքով, ես սիրում եմ շոգն անկախ խոնավությունից, աշխարհագրական դիրքից ու հանգամանքներից: Բայց էն, ինչ երեկ տեղի ունեցավ, առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում: 

Կոպենհագենում հերթական շոգ օրն էր: Արդեն երկու շաբաթ է, բոլորը դժգոհում են, թե ինչքան շոգ է, աշխատել չի լինում և այլն: Իսկ ես ուրախ էի. ամառ էի տեսնում: Չնայած շոգին, երեկ եղանակի տեսությունը նաև անձրև էր կանխատեսել: Հետևաբար, շոգ էր ու ամպամած:

Ընդմիջումից հետո ոչ ոք չէր ուզում տեղից շարժվել: Բայց մի կերպ ինքներս մեզ համոզելով մեզ տշեցինք մեր մեղմ ասած ոչ այնքան զով օֆիսները: Այդ ժամանակ առաջին անգամ զգացի, որ ուղեղս «կանգնել» է: Թվում է՝ բավականաչափ թթվածին չի հասնում ուղեղիս: Հետո զգացի, որ ծանր եմ շնչում: Աշխատել չեղավ: Դուրս եկա, գնացի յոգայի: Առաջին դասից հետո գլխացավ էր սկսվել: Մտածեցի՝ գնամ տուն, երկրորդը բաց թողնեմ. միևնույն է, տոմսն արդեն տպել էի, չներկայանալու համար չէին տուգանի: Հետո հիշեցի, որ flow-ն լավ եմ տանում, երբ վատ եմ լինում: Հատկապես Էլլիի դասերը: Մնացի: Առաջին րոպեներին լավ էի, բայց հետո անընդհատ լինում էին պահեր, երբ քիչ էր մնում՝ ընկնեի: Անընդհատ անցնում էի երեխայի դիրքին: Էլլին նկատեց, մոտեցավ, տեսավ՝ շիշս դատարկ է, առաջարկեց լցնել և վերադառնալ: Մի քանի վայրկյանով դրսում գտնվելն ու ջուրը մի քիչ օգնեցին: Բայց էլի. մի քանի դիրք անելուց հետո մկաններս թուլացան, պահել չէր լինում:

Դասը վերջացավ: Նայեցի մյուսներին: Հասկացա, որ մենակ ես չէի վատ: Ինձ դուրս նետեցի ու կանգնեցի պատուհանի մոտ, սկսեցի խորը շնչել: Այդ ժամանակ նկատեցի, որ պատուհանից էլ օդ չի գալիս: Արագ-արագ իրերս հավաքեցի, դուրս եկա: Հեծանիվ նստել չէր լինում: Նստեցի գետնին, սպասեցի, որ մի քիչ լավ զգամ: Մի երկու րոպե անց բավականաչափ ուժ ունեի, որ հեծանիվին նստեի, բայց կանգնել հեչ չէր լինում: Դիքեր էլ չէի կարողանում բարձրանալ: Իջնում էի, նստում գետնին, մի քանի քայլ անում, նորից նստում: Էդպես մի կերպ հասա մեր շենքին: Իսկ ներսում էլի օդ չկար, ավելի վատ էր: Սենյակումս հոսանք ստեղծեցի: Քամի չկար: Կոպենհագենն առանց քամու: Նման բան չէի տեսել: Մեր փողոցով շտապօգնության մեքենա անցավ: Արդեն հաշիվը կորցրել էի, թե որերորդն էի տեսնում:

Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ սառը սրբիչ դրեցի գլխիս ու լիքը լիմոնաջուր խմեցի: Հետո արդեն առավոտ էր:

----------

CactuSoul (30.07.2014), Cassiopeia (29.07.2014), Enna Adoly (29.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (30.07.2014), Vardik! (04.08.2014), Աթեիստ (29.07.2014), Արէա (29.07.2014), Մ Մ (02.08.2014), Մինա (29.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.07.2014), Ուլուանա (29.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ առաջին անգամ նայեցի դեմքիդ ու պեպեններդ նկատեցի, ինձ թվաց՝ ես եմ: Ինչ-որ հեռավոր նմանություն զգացի: 

***
- ...Ոչինչ, եթե նույնիսկ Կոպենհագենում համերգ չլինի, կարող ես ինքնաթիռ նստել ու գնալ ուրիշ երկրում նրանց համերգին ներկա գտնվելու:
Հավատս չէր գալիս, որ նման խոսքեր էի լսում: Ինձ միշտ գժի տեղ են դրել, որ հանուն համերգի քաղաքից քաղաք եմ գնում:
- ...Գիտես, ծանոթություններս օգտագործել եմ իմ սիրած կատարողներից մեկին կուլիսներում տեսնելու համար: Վերջում ձեռքս մեկնեցի: Բայց ինքը դրա փոխարեն գրկեց: Գժվելու բան էր:
Գրողը տանի...

***
- Muse-ի երկրորդ ալբոմն եմ ամենաշատը սիրում... գիտես, նրանց համերգներին ներկա եմ գտնվել, երբ դեռ այդքան էլ հայտնի չէին:
- Ուրեմն դա պիտի որ ահագին վաղուց եղած լինի... Ես հիշում եմ, երբ Showbiz-ը թողարկվեց:
- Հա, դպրոցական էի:

***
Նստեցի հեծանիվ, իսկ դու քայլում էիր լճի ափին՝ նայելով մայր մտնող արևին: Երբ անցա մոտովդ, շրջվեցիր ու ձեռքով արեցիր: Գժվելու բան են Կոպենհագենի մայրամուտները:

Գրողը տանի, գրողը տանի...

----------

CactuSoul (30.07.2014), Cassiopeia (30.07.2014), Chilly (30.07.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (30.07.2014), Vardik! (04.08.2014), Արէա (30.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2014), Նոյեմ (29.07.2014), Ուլուանա (29.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ պետք ա էլի լինում սենց գրել, թեթևանալ, որ կարողանաս կենտրոնանալ գործի վրա: 

Էսօր առավոտվանից չեմ կարողանում աշխատել, որովհետև վատ եմ: Երեկվա կատարվածից հետո վատ եմ:

Երեկ հրաշալի օր էր, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ անցավ, անհավատալիորեն լավ: Բայց էսօր վատ եմ, որովհետև երեկը չի շարունակվում, որովհետև դա տեղափոխվեց օգոստոսի նախավերջին վիքենդ, այն էլ դեռ հարց է՝ ինչ կլինի:

Վատ եմ, որովհետև Լիզա Հաննիգանն անսպասելիորեն շատ ավելի լավն է, քան սպասում էի: Վատ եմ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ անունն ինչ-որ տեղ լսել կամ տեսել եմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հիշել, թե ով է, ինչ է:

Վատ եմ, որովհետև ցրտել է, իսկ ես թեթև եմ հագնված, հետևաբար Դերինի պիկնիկին դժվար կարողանամ գնալ:

Վատ եմ, որովհետև էսօր սիրուն մայրամուտ չեմ տեսնի:

Վատ եմ, որովհետև վստահ չեմ՝ ուզում եմ գնալ Լոնդոն, թե ոչ: Երևի մեծացել եմ ու գժությունների պատրաստ չեմ:

Վատ եմ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ շատ տարօրինակ է այսօր, իսկ կիսատ հոդվածն արդեն երրորդ օրն է չեմ կարողանում կարդալ:

Վատ եմ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ չափից դուրս լավ է: Դեռ:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (30.07.2014), Մ Մ (02.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց դու ինչքա՜ն, ինչքա՜ն անասուն դուրս էկար: Ուրեմն քեզ կատաղած մե՞յլ էր պետք, որ զանգեիր ու նվնվայիր, թե ընդամենը մի անգամ ա եղել, որ խոստացել ես զանգել ու չես զանգել: Իսկ դա, քո կարծիքով, քի՞չ ա: Էրեկ ատամներս սեղմելով փորձեցի հերթական սպոնտանությանդ հետ հաշտվել՝ մտածելով, որ դա վերջինն ա, որ գալու ես, ու ասեմ՝ վսյո: Ու դա հերիք չի, հիմա էլ էլի կորե՞լ ես, էլի չե՞ս ասում՝ գալիս ես, թե չէ: Գրողը տանի, ռադ էղի: Հետանցքդ կտեսնես, իմ էրեսը չես տեսնի: Թող ես հանգիստ կյանքս շարունակեմ:

...
Տոմսերն արդեն գնված են, հոսթելը վերցված է: Մնաց վիզան տան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս մի հարցում էին ուղարկել մեր համալսարանի PhD աշխատողների համար: Իմաստն էն էր, թե ոնց ենք կյանքն ու աշխատանքը բալանսավորում: Հարցերից մեկն էն մասին էր, թե անցյալ շաբաթ քանի անգամ ենք սոցիալիզացվել: Հաշվեցի-հաշվեցի, տեսա՝ հինգ: Ռեկորդային թիվ ա իրականում, որովհետև նորմալ շաբաթվա ընթացքում մեկ-երկու անգամ եմ սոցիալիզացվում: Բայց դե հո չէի՞ ասելու, որ բացառիկ շաբաթ էր, որ պատահաբար հենց էն շաբաթն էր, երբ բացօթյա յոգա կար, հայ համայնքը միջոցառում էր կազմակերպել, խելքիս փչել էր միթափի ընթրիքի գնալ, ամսվա վերջին ուրբաթն էր, իսկ միջազգային բաժինն էլ մշակութային շրջագայություն ուներ: Էդպես, նշեցի հինգ, անցա առաջ:

Մեկ էլ էս շաբաթն եմ հաշվում: Արդեն երեք անգամ սոցիալիզացվել եմ: Շաբաթ-կիրակի էլ Լիզիի հետ պայմանավորվել եմ, որ պլյաժ գնանք, հետն էլ պիտի Կլաուդիային հանդիպեմ: Էլի հինգ ա անում: Մտածում եմ՝ արդեն չափից դուրս շատ ա դառնում, ինքս ինձ հետ մնալու ժամանակ չի մնում: Մտածում եմ՝ եթե մի քիչ էլ էսպես շարունակեմ, Երևանի նման կդառնա. երբ չես իմանում որ հանդիպմանը կամ միջոցառմանը գնաս: Ուրեմն երևի ժամանակն է շրջապատս ֆիլտրելու և թողնելու միայն այն մարդկանց, որոնց հետ իսկապես հետաքրքիր է:

Ադիլը երեկ կինոյից հետո սմս գրեց ու խնդրեց, որ ֆեյսբուքում ավելացնեմ, որ միջոցառումների մասին իրար տեղյակ պահենք: Չեմ  ավելացնելու: Նոր շրջապատներ չեմ ուզում:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.08.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (02.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիարժեք երջանկության համար ինձ բացարձակապես ոչ ոք պետք չի. ես արդեն լիարժեք երջանիկ եմ: Բայց ինձ պետք ա մեկը, որի հետ կկիսեմ երջանկությունս:

Էս ինչ հրաշալի բան ա կյանքը, ապրելուց չեմ կշտանում:

----------

Arpine (16.09.2014), boooooooom (08.08.2014), CactuSoul (18.08.2014), Cassiopeia (03.08.2014), einnA (23.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), shatboyov (30.08.2014), Srtik (09.08.2014), Vardik! (04.08.2014), Yevuk (04.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (10.08.2014), Լեո (04.08.2014), Մ Մ (05.08.2014), մարիօ (08.08.2014), Մուշու (19.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014), Վոլտերա (04.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկսել եմ նորից ձեռագիր օրագիր պահել: Մեջը ստատուսներ եմ գրում:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2014), Cassiopeia (18.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Այբ (08.08.2014), Մուշու (19.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր վերջապես դանիական եղանակն իր իսկական դեմքը ցույց տվեց. առավոտից անդադար անձրև էր գալիս, էն աստիճանի, որ նույնիսկ մի արանք չէի կարողանում գտնել, որ տուն գնամ (ու արդյունքում երկու անգամ թրջվեցի): Էս մամաս սկսեց վայ-վույ անել, թե ոնց եմ ապրելու էս դեպրեսիվ քաղաքում, որտեղ անընդհատ անձրև ա գալիս:

Մամ ջան, ես լավ եմ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (18.08.2014), Cassiopeia (18.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (20.08.2014), Մուշու (19.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջ ամառվան, արդեն հաստատ վերջ  :Smile:  Սկսվեց ձմեռը: Եթե շատ խիստ չլինենք, կասենք, որ մի քանի օր էլ աշուն արեց, անցումը շատ կտրուկ չէր: Օգոստոսի կեսեր ու արդեն ձմեռ: Բայց դժգոհ չեմ. մի քանի շաբաթ նորմալ ամառ տեսնելուց հետո ամեն ինչի պատրաստ եմ: Էս քանի օրը գնամ ձմեռային կոշիկներ առնելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (20.08.2014), Մուշու (30.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինքնաթիռ նստելուց առաջ ուզում եմ մի բան գրել: Ձեռագիր օրագիրս արդեն ուսապարկիս խորքերում է, թե չէ էնտեղ կգրեի:

Սա իմ կյանքի ամենագժական ճամփորդություններից է: Վստահ եմ, ինչ էլ լինի, ոնց էլ անցնի, միշտ հիշելու եմ այս ճամփորդությունը: Հիշելու եմ ինքս ինձ իրավիճակներում, երբ պատրաստ եմ ռիսկերի և այլ իրավիճակներում, երբ խոսքը նույնիսկ ռիսկի մասին չէ, բայց չեմ ուզում անել:

Երեկ մի տարօրինակ զգացողություն ունեցա: Վաղուց նման բան չէի զգացել: Չգիտեմ՝ արդեն քանի տարի: 

Գիտեմ, վստահ եմ, որ լավ է լինելու:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2014), Cassiopeia (23.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (11.01.2015), Smokie (23.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (23.08.2014), մարդագայլուկ (23.08.2014), Մուշու (23.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում է՝ հոգեկան հիվանդություններն առանձին արկղեր են, հոգեպես առողջները՝ այն միջին վիճակագրականները, որոնք կատարում են հասարակության պահանջները. կրթություն ստանալ, աշխատել, ընտանիք կազմել, երեխա մեծացնել, նրանց կրթություն տալ՝ ուղարկելով նույն ցիկլին, թոշակի անցնել, ծերանալ ու մեռնել:

Իսկ հոգեկան հիվանդությունների արկղերում հայտնվում են նրանք, ովքեր այս ստանդարտներից որևէ մեկից շեղվում են ու պատահաբար հայտնվում հոգեբույժի գրասենյակում: Վերջինս տնտղում է նրանց, փորձում պարզել, թե որ կողմից է շեղված, տեղադրում համապատասխան արկղում և ուղարկում այդպես կյանքը շարունակելու, որտեղ իր բոլոր ապրումները, մտքերն ու արարքները բացատրվելու են արկղով, որտեղից այլևս ելք չկա:

Ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ կամ քո տարօրինակությունները հենց այդ արկղով բացատրվեն: Ուզում եմ, որ մենք դրանք ընկալենք պարզապես որպես մեր անհատականության մի մաս: 

Ինձ սարսափելի դուր էր եկել, որ դու ինչ մտածում, ասում էիր: Իսկ հիմա ինչքան զզվելի է դա ախտանիշ կոչելը: Ինձ դեռ դուր է գալիս քո անկեղծությունը, ու ես դա երբեք չեմ կոչի «սոցիալ հմտությունների բացակայություն»:

----------

Alphaone (26.08.2014), Enna Adoly (26.08.2014), erexa (26.08.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), shatboyov (18.09.2014), Մուշու (26.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2014), Ուլուանա (26.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին օրերին ուղեղս նոնստոպ աշխատում էր: Թե՛ աշխատանքի առումով (լիքը կուտակված գործ), թե՛ անձնական (լիքը մտքեր, որ ինձ հանգիստ չէին տալիս): Ու էս ամենի արդյունքում եկա, կանգնեցի մի կետի. ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, շատ ավելի լավ, քան պատկերացնում էի:

Երբ երկու հոգի գիտեն, որ իրենք աշխարհի վերջին էգոիստներն ու երբ հայտնվում են մի իրավիճակում, երբ ամեն ինչ անում են դիմացինին չնեղացնելու, անհարմարություն չպատճառելու համար, ուրեմն ուղղակի չի կարող վատ լինել:

Մենք աննորմալ ենք, գիտեմ: Ու հենց դրանով էլ լավն ենք: Միջին վիճակագրական լինեինք, չէինք հիանա ուրիշ աննորմալների ստեղծածներով: Բա լավ չի՞:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), shatboyov (30.08.2014), Smokie (29.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (29.08.2014), Մուշու (30.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.08.2014), Ուլուանա (29.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դժգոհելու տեղ չունեմ, իրոք չունեմ: Ես իմ կյանքից սարսափելի գոհ եմ: Այն աստիճանի, որ աշխատանքային շաբաթվա վերջում կոմպս հավաքեցի, հետս տուն բերեցի, որ շաբաթ-կիրակի էլ աշխատեմ: Դեռ մի ամիս առաջ սարսափում էի սեպտեմբերի գալուց, բայց հիմա, երբ մոտերքում է, ոգևորվել եմ, որ շնչելու ժամանակ չեմ ունենալու: 

Դեպրեսվում եմ մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ սկսում եմ շփվել այլ էքսպատների հետ: Նրանք են, որ հիշեցնում են, որ նորմալ չէ Դանիայում լինել էքսպատ ու երջանիկ, սկսում են դժգոհել բաներից, որոնք թեև նկատում եմ, բայց չեմ ֆիքսվում դրանց վրա: 

Էսօր ոնց որ ուշ աշուն լիներ, լրիվ նոյեմբերի եղանակ: Բայց էնքա՜ն ջերմ էր թվում եղանակը: Տուն եկա ու փակվեցի սենյակումս ու հիմա վայելում եմ ուրբաթ երեկոն: Գրողը տանի, ինձ իմ միայնությունը չի տանջում: Ես կարողանում եմ դրանից հաճույք ստանալ:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.08.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), erexa (30.08.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), shatboyov (30.08.2014), Smokie (30.08.2014), Մուշու (30.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.08.2014), Նոյեմ (29.08.2014), Ուլուանա (29.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նստած լացում եմ հիմա: Վերջերս էլի երազիս մեջ մաթեմի դասատուիս էի տեսել: Մտածեցի՝ ֆեյսբուքում փնտրեմ, գտնեմ: Գտա: Պրոֆիլի նկարից ինքն առաջվա պես ջահել ու սիրուն էր, իսկ աշխատավայրը՝ Մերի քեյ: Լացում եմ հիմա, որովհետև իրա պես մասնագետն էլ դպրոցում դաս չի տալիս: Լացում եմ, որովհետև Հայաստանում նման բաները համատարած են... ախր ինչու, ինչու է...

----------

Cassiopeia (31.08.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Smokie (02.09.2014), Աթեիստ (31.08.2014), Արէա (31.08.2014), Մուշու (31.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014), Ուլուանա (31.08.2014), Վոլտերա (30.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ Կլաուդիան գրեց, որ թրջվել է, ու չի կարողանա գալ հանդիպման, ահավոր կատաղել էի. կյանքում ինձ ոչ մի բան էնքան հունից չի հանում, որքան վերջին պահի չեղարկումները: Նրա հաղորդագրությունը կարդալիս արդեն հանդիպման վայրում էի, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ երեսուն րոպե անձրևի տակ հեծանիվ էի քշել: 

Երեկոն փչացած համարելուց հետո գնացի Նորեբրոյում սուրճ խմելու, հետո եկա տուն: Բացեցի կիրակի օրվա անելիքներիս ցուցակը. սոցիալիզացիան չստացվեց, գոնե էս մանր-մունր բաներից կազատվեմ: Հա, միակ բանը, որ կարող է ինձ իմ անելիքների ցուցակից շեղել, մարդկանց հետ շփումն է. ես գիտակցում եմ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը: Դրա համար հենց ընկերներիցս որևէ մեկն առաջարկում է հանդիպել, անմիջապես գործ-մործ, յոգա-մոգա մի կողմ եմ դնում ու վազում հանդիպման: Ուրեմն, Կլաուդիայի չգալը նորից ինձ վերադարձրեց իմ ցուցակին:

Ցուցակն էլ մեծ մասամբ բաղկացած է աշխատանքի հետ կապ չունեցող բաներից, ժամանցային են (օրինակ, բլոգի նոր գրառում) կամ խոստումներ, որ տվել եմ որոշ մարդկանց՝ ասելով, որ առաջիկա վիքենդներին կանեմ: Էդպես մի քանի առավել շտապ կետերի վրայով անցա ու մեկ էլ կանգ առա: Ցուցակը մի կողմ շպրտեցի ու փռվեցի կոմպի մոտ, սկսեցի ոչ մի բանով զբաղվել: Էստեղ հասկացա, որ իսկական հանգիստը պլանավորված հանգստից հանգստանալն է: Ցուցակները, անելիքները, պարտականությունները մեզ հոգնացնում են: Մեկ-մեկ պետք է դուրս գալ պլանավորածից ու լրիվ անջատվել: Այ հիմա էդ վիճակում եմ:

Ֆլեշմոբի գործերը վաղվանից կսկսեմ կարդալ  :Smile:  Էսօր դա իմ ցուցակում էր, իսկ ցուցակին դավաճանել եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.09.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Smokie (02.09.2014), Մուշու (10.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անգլերենում կան արտահայտություններ, որոնք ինձ ծընգլ են անում: Դրանցից մեկը "more than friendship"-ն է կամ "more than a friend"-ը: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու են ինտիմ հարաբերություններն ընկերությունից ավելին համարում, որովհետև կոնկրետ ինձ համար դրանք իրար հետ համեմատելի արժեքներ չեն կամ եթե նույնիսկ համեմատելի են, ապա ընկերությունը հաղթում է: Ուղղակի ինտիմ հարաբերություններն առանց ընկերության շատ հեշտ են քանդվում: 

Էրեկ մեկը գրել էր՝ we can be more than friends: Դա ոնց որ ահազանգ լիներ, որովհետև մենք նույնիսկ ընկերներ էլ չենք: Իսկ եթե ընկերներ չենք, դրանից «ավելին» ուղղակի չի կարող լինել: Ու պետք չէ, բնավ պետք չէ թերագնահատել ընկերության դերը:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Smokie (11.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014), Ուլուանա (07.09.2014), Վոլտերա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահա Ռինգհոսփիթեյլը: Հանկարծ եսիմ ոնց անցա դրա դիմացով: Երեք օր շարունակ փորձում էի այնպես տուն գալ, որ այդ կողմերով անցնեմ, չէր լինում: Իսկ այսօր անցա բոլորովին պատահաբար: Հսկայական, տխուր շենք հեռվից երևացող բազմաթիվ մանր պատուհաններով: 

Ամեն վայրկյան ուզում էի Նորե ալլեից հետ թեքվել, պտտվել խաչմերուկով, նոր տուն գալ: Ուզում էի համոզվել, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Չէ, ես չեմ հավատում վատ կանխազգացումներին ու նման այլ դեբիլությունների: Դրա համար խելոք-խելոք քշեցի տուն: Համ էլ շատ ուժեղ զուգարան էի ուզում:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Աթեիստ (09.09.2014), Նիկեա (09.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու մեկ էլ զգում եմ, որ վիրտուալ աշխարհից կամաց-կամաց վերանում եմ: Մեկ էլ վերանում է այն աշխարհը, որն այստեղ ու հիման չէ: Ինձ մնում է միայն իմ այստեղ առօրյան, այստեղի հույզերը, այստեղի զգացողություններն ու այստեղի մարդիկ: Իսկ ֆեյսբուքի մեսիջները զոռով են պատասխանվում, մեյլերն ընթերցվում ու մնում են էդպես, դարակումս լիքը նամակներ կան, որոնց պատասխանները դեռ չեմ գրել, գրքերը չեն կարդացվում, ֆիլմերը չեն դիտվում, երգերը չեն լսվում, որովհետև իմ կյանքը հենց այս պահն ու այստեղն է: Ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ փախչել չեմ ուզում: Ու չգիտեմ՝ դա լավ է, թե վատ:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.09.2014), Chilly (10.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Մուշու (10.09.2014), Նիկեա (13.09.2014), Ուլուանա (13.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա՝ հեքիաթում եմ ապրում: Նոր Կլաուդիան գրեց: Ասում ա՝ արի գնանք Կլամպենբորգ հյուսիսափայլ նայելու:

----------

Alphaone (14.09.2014), Cassiopeia (12.09.2014), Nihil (13.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Smokie (13.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2014), Նիկեա (13.09.2014), Վոլտերա (14.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում, երբ արվեստի մի տեսակն ազդում է մյուսի վրա, ու հաճախ մի ոլորտից մյուսն անցնում: Օրինակ, «Հրեշտակների քաղաք» ֆիլմը սիրում եմ հատկապես էնտեղ հնչող երգերի ու էնտեղ հիշատակվող մի գրքի համար: Կամ կան գրքեր, որտեղ քո սիրած երգերը կամ պոեզիան են հիշատակվում: Կան երգեր, որոնք ինչ-որ արվեստի գործերից ոգեշնչված կամ գրքերից են ծնվել: Սիրում եմ էս ամենը, որովհետև իմ սեփական ստեղծագործականությունն էլ անընդհատ տարբեր ոլորտներից ազդվում է:

Բայց Ռեջինա Սպեկտորին չէի սիրում: Երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի, հայտարարեցի, որ Թորիից թխած է, մի երկու երգ քաշեցի, նմուշի համար պահեցի կոմպումս ու անցա առաջ: Էս վերջերս նորից սկսեցի նրան լսել: Ավելի ճիշտ, lastfm-ը լսացրեց, ու ոչ ամենևին «Թորի Էյմոս և նմաններ» ալիքը լսելիս: Ահագին դուրս եկավ: Նրան լրիվ ուրիշ լույսի տակ տեսա ու զարմացա, որ երբևէ Թորիի հետ համեմատել եմ: Ախր լրիվ ուրիշ են: Միակ ընդհանրությունը երևի դաշնամուրն է: Ավելին՝ եթե նույնիսկ Թորիին նման լիներ, ապա պիտի որ ըստ տրամաբանության դուրս գար: Մի խոսքով, մտածեցի՝ մի քիչ ավելի խորը փորփրեմ: Գտա առաջին ալբոմը. Soviet Kitsch: Պարզեցի, որ վերնագիրը Կունդերայի «Թեթևությունից» ազդված է ընտրել: Դե արի ու մի սիրի այս երգչուհուն  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), Smokie (15.09.2014), Աթեիստ (15.09.2014), Մուշու (14.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2014), Նիկեա (14.09.2014), Ուլուանա (15.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Անգուս և Ջուլիա Սթոունների համերգի տոմս առա: Կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ երկու հոգու համար  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (17.09.2014), CactuSoul (29.09.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), GriFFin (13.10.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), shatboyov (18.09.2014), Smokie (16.09.2014), Մուշու (16.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Նոյեմ (22.09.2014), Ուլուանա (18.09.2014), Վոլտերա (18.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բլոգիս հին գրառումներն էի փորփրում (պրոկրաստինացիայի ամենալավ մեթոդներից ա, սովորեք): Երկու գրառում աչք ծակեցին: Մեկը 2011-ի մարտին էր, ասում էր՝ էս հաստատ սեր ա: Դրած մի ժամ ուղեղս փորփրում էի, փորձում հիշել, թե էդ ժամանակ ում եմ սիրահարվել, տենց էլ չհիշեցի:

Մյուսն էլ 2013-ի մարտին էր: Գրած էր, որ Նանայի հետ գնացի խմելու: Ժամերով գլուխ եմ ջարդել, տենց էլ տեղը չբերեցի՝ էդ Նանան ով էր:

Չգիտեմ, իմ հիշողության գլյուկներից ես արդեն ինֆարկտ եմ ստանում: Կարո՞ղ ա պատճառն էդքան շատ բան գրի առնելն ա, որ հետո միանգամից մտքիցս դուրս ա թռնում: Կարո՞ղ ա ինֆորմացիայի շատությունից ա, որ ուղեղս ուղղակի չի դիմանում ու ոչ կարևոր ինֆորմացիան (տվյալ դեպքում անգամ սիրահարվելն ա ոչ կարևոր դառնում) դուրս նետում: 

Չգիտեմ, բայց սարսափում եմ հիշողությանս էս վիճակներից:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2014), Enna Adoly (18.09.2014), Sambitbaba (17.01.2015), shatboyov (18.09.2014), Մուշու (18.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Վոլտերա (18.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում ա՝ կյանքիդ որոոշակի հատված, թեկուզ մինի տարբերակով, պիտի անպայման վերապրես, որ վերագնահատես դա, հասկանաս, թե ինչ կարևոր ճանապարհ ես անցել:

Էնքան տարօրինակ ու նաև հաճելի ա մի տարի առաջ ավարտածս կյանքին մի քանի օրով վերադառնալը: Ու էս ամենի հետ վերջապես հասկանում եմ, որ էդ երկու տարիները, որոնք ժամանակին կենսագրական սխալ եմ կոչել, իրականում իմ կյանքի ամենակարևոր ու ամենաորոշիչ տարիներն են եղել:

Սրջանը կամրջի վրայից տեսավ ինձ, վազելով իջավ, ու պինդ գրկեցինք իրար: Մի տարուց ավելի էր, ինչ իրար չէինք տեսել: Անսովոր էր նորից հանդիպելը: Փորձեց հոլանդերեն խոսել հետս: Դանիերեն էի պատասխանում:
- Մոռացել ես հոլանդերենը,- ասում է:

...
Ես էն ժամանակ առիթ չեմ ունեցել Սիլվիային ասելու, թե ինչքան կարևոր դեր ա ունեցել թեզս գրելիս: Իսկ երբ երեկ տեսա, պինդ գրկեցի, բաց թողնել չէի ուզում: Ինքն էլ թե՝ ընկերուհուդ էդ ինչե՞ր ես ասել իմ մասին, ես էդքան խելոք չեմ: Անընդհատ աչքերս լցվում են, երբ անցյալ տարվա մասին եմ խոսում: 
- Եթե դու չլինեիր, ես ծրագիրն ավարտողը չէի,- ասում եմ:
- Էլ մի, դու շատ խելացի ես, հաստատ տակից դուրս կգայիր: Ես ի՞նչ եմ արել որ:
- Հլը հիշի ինչ վիճակում էի: Մենակ գիտական ներդրումդ չէր: Հոգեբանորեն օգնում էիր, որ չկտորվեմ: 
Ժպտում է: Իր աչքերն էլ են լցվում:

...
Վանիային ու Ադրիային առաջ չէի սիրում: Էս օրերին նոր լույսի տակ տեսա նրանց, նորովի ճանաչեցի: Երկուսն էլ ահավոր լավն են: Կես տարի իրար հետ սովորել ենք, դասի նստել, բայց համարյա չենք ճանաչել իրար: Ինձ համար նրանք ամբիցիոզ կրծողներ էին: Հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ հումորով հասարակ ու հավես մարդիկ են: Թե՞ այլևս ներլսարանային մրցակցություն չկա, դրա համար ուրիշ կերպ եմ ընկալում նրանց:
...


Բաստիանզեն հրաշալի պրեզենտացիաներ ա տալիս: Որպես դասախոս էլ շատ լավն էր, չեմ ժխտում: Էսօրվա ելույթից հետո զգացի, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից իրեն շատ եմ սիրում: «Ես իրա նկատմամբ Ստոկհոլմի սինդրոմ ունեմ»,- ասում եմ Սրջանի ականջին:

...
Սերինեի հետ անկյունում նստած հայերեն եմ քչփչում:
- Անսովոր ա էս կոնտեքստում իրար տեսնելը,- ասում եմ,- ու համ էլ հայերեն խոսելը,- մեկումեջ ավտոմատ անցնում ենք անգլերենի: Այ էդ աստիճանի անսովոր ա ակադեմիական թեմաներ հայերեն քննարկելը:

Ու մեկ էլ նայում եմ բոլոր հավաքվածներին՝ մոտ հարյուր հոգի: Մեծ մասը Բաստիանզեի ձեռքի տակով անցածներ են: Գրողը տանի, հրաշալի բան ա: Էս կինն աֆազիոլոգիայի մի ամբողջ դպրոց ա ստեղծել, մի քանի սերունդ դաստիարակել: Ու անկախ ամեն ինչից երևի պիտի հպարտ լինեմ, որ թեզիս ղեկավարն ինքն ա եղել:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.09.2014), Smokie (22.09.2014), unknown (21.09.2014), Աթեիստ (21.09.2014), մարդագայլուկ (21.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Սրջանի հետ ընթրում էի: Կողքի սեղանից լսում էինք՝ բրիտանական անգլերեն են խոսում: Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց էղավ, զրույցի բռնվեցինք հետները: Ծեր մարդ ու կին էին Մանչեսթըրից: Ասեցին, որ թոշակի անցած բժիշկներ են, հիմա ման են գալիս, նավով Հունաստանից են եկել: Իրենց երեխաներից պատմեցին, մենք էլ մեր երկրների դարդերից կիսվեցինք: Ասում են՝ հա, ինչու՞ պիտի ջահելությունը մնա իր երկրում, եթե էնտեղ ապագա չկա: Հետո վեր կացան, ասեցին՝ թոշակի անցնելը լավ բան է, նույնը ձեզ ենք մաղթում: Իրար ձեռք բռնած հեռացան: Նենց լավն էին:

----------

Alphaone (23.09.2014), Cassiopeia (22.09.2014), Smokie (22.09.2014), Աթեիստ (23.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (22.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիլվիան ասաց, որ եթե իր մասին որևէ պրոֆեսոր նման բնութագիր գրեր, ինքը կլացեր: Ես չգիտեմ բովանդակությունը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ տեքստ է, բայց հաստատ չէի սպասում նրանից, որովհետև միշտ էնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ունեցել, որ ինձ չի սիրում:

Ու նաև չգիտեմ, թե ինչ մտածեմ նրա մասին, որովհետև այն հզոր կանանցից է, որին դեմ չէի լինի նմանվել, բայց մյուս կողմից նրա ներկայությամբ վախից դողում եմ: Ու էդ վախի հետ մեկտեղ չեմ կարողանում չխոստովանել, որ ամեն դեպքում հիանում են նրանով ու չափից դուրս շատ եմ սիրում: Էմոցիոնալ եմ: Ու չեմ կարող չնկատել նաև, որ լուռ հետևում է մեզ, հայացքը չի կտրում մեզնից: Կարճ զրույց ունեցա հետը: Գրողը տանի, անգամ խմած ժամանակ ի՜նչ պրոֆեսիոնալ է ինձ հետ: Ու զարմանալին այն է, որ անցյալ տարի շատերի նկատմամբ խիստ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ վարքագիծ է ցուցաբերել (թե՛ ֆավորիտներ ունենալով, թե՛ ոմանց հալածելով): Բայց իմ դեպքում երբեք սահմանը չի անցել ոչ մի կերպ: Ու երևի դա շատ ավելի լավ է:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.09.2014), Smokie (23.09.2014), Աթեիստ (23.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրեմ, որ չմոռանամ: 

Վենետիկում աստղազարդ երկնքի տակ նավի վրա հավաքված մի խումբ ջահել գիտնականներով գինի էինք խմում ու ուրախանում: Հետո կորանք քաղաքի նեղլիկ փողոցների լաբիրինթոսում: Մարդ չկար տարածքում: Վենետիկը լուռ էր, բնավ ոչ նման իր ցերեկային կերպարին: Մի մասը հասան իրենց հյուրանոցներին, մենք երեքով նստեցինք Լիդո գնացող վապորետոն:
- Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինենք մի երեսուն տարի հետո,- հարցնում եմ Սիլվիային:
- Նայիր Էվիին ու Ռուլինին, այ էդպիսին:
- Տեսնես քանի՞սս ակադեմիայի աստիճաններով մինչև վերջ կբարձրանա:
- Հա, մի մասս չի դիմանա:

Հասանք հյուրանոց: Սիլվիային հաջող արեցի, ու ի տարբերություն անցյալ տարվա, երբ չգիտեի՝ հաջորդ անգամ երբ կհանդիպենք կամ կհանդիպե՞նք արդյոք, այս անգամ արդեն վստահ.
- Կտեսնվենք շուտով:

Շատ եմ ուզում, որ տարիներ անց բոլորիս էս լավ, մաքուր հարաբերությունները պահպանվեն, չդառնանք մեր ավագ սերնդի նման, որոնք կեղծ ժպիտները դեմքներին ման են գալիս՝ ներքուստ ատելով միմյանց:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.09.2014), GriFFin (13.10.2014), Smokie (24.09.2014), unknown (25.09.2014), Աթեիստ (24.09.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2014), մարդագայլուկ (24.09.2014), Մուշու (24.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Ուլուանա (25.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղը շեֆիս հետ լուրջ զրույց եմ ունենալու: Պիտի խնդրեմ, որ թույլ տա՝ ավելի շատ աշխատեմ:

----------

Alphaone (26.09.2014), Cassiopeia (26.09.2014), GriFFin (13.10.2014), Smokie (26.09.2014), Մուշու (26.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014), Նոյեմ (26.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Ռեգինայի հրաժեշտի երեկոն էր: Առաջին անգամ էր, որ ես մնացողն էի, եկել էի գնացողին հաջող անելու: Տարօրինակ զգացողություն էր: Էս վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում ինքն իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերուհիներից էր: 

Գիշերը քայլում էինք Կոպենհագենով: Փողոցները լիքն էին, երկինքը՝ աստղազարդ: Աստղերն այստեղ հաստատ ավելի շատ էին, քան Վենետիկում: Գրողը տանի, սիրում եմ էս քաղաքը:

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2014), Cassiopeia (27.09.2014), Smokie (27.09.2014), unknown (27.09.2014), Մուշու (27.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Կարծում ես՝ շա՞տ կոպիտ եմ, երբ ասում եմ, որ ուզում եմ՝ կյանքի որևէ փուլում նա անհաջողություն ունենա:
- Բայց ինչու՞: Ի՞նչ է քեզ արել,- հարցնում եմ:
- Դե գիտես, ինքը էն տիպիկ արևելաեվրոպացիներից է, իր ուժերի վրա գերվստահ, բայց սարսափելի հիմար:
- Ինձ թվում է՝ շատ կոպիտ ես... ես էլ եմ արևելաեվրոպացի, ով գիտի՝ իմ մասին ինչեր ես ասում:
- Չէ, քո մասին միայն դրականը: 
- Հաստա՞տ: 
- Մեծ մասամբ:
- Չե՞ս ուզի, որ ես էլ մի օր անհաջողության հանդիպեմ,- նայեցի ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ:
- Չեմ ուզի:

...
Հեծանիվս փականներից անջատեցի: 
- Կտեսնվենք,- ասացի,- բայց ինքնասպանության մասին մի մտածիր, լա՞վ:
- Ուրիշ բան չկա մտածելու:
- Կա:
- Օրինա՞կ:
Աչքերս լցվում էին:
- Օրինակ... - նստեցի հեծանիվս,- կտեսնվենք երկու շաբաթից:

----------

GriFFin (13.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Srtik (30.09.2014), Արէա (29.09.2014), Մուշու (29.09.2014), Նիկեա (06.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հին ընկերների հետ շփումը լրիվ ուրիշ երևույթ է: Չես լարվում, չես փորձում թաքցնել քո բոլոր վատ հատկանիշները, չես անհանգստանում, որ հանկարծ սխալ բան կասես ու կանես, որով կվիրավորես դիմացինին: Ու համ էլ լիքը գրկում ես:

Էս երկու օրը Պրահայում հենց էդպիսին էին: Լավ էր Թերեզի ու Արմենի հետ: Նյարդերս անջատել ու նրանց ցույց էի տալիս մանկությանս քաղաքը: 

Ծանոթ քաղաքում լինելը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Չես լարվում, չես անհանգստանում, որ կկորես, քարտեզի կարիք չունես, իսկ ամեն մի փողոցը, ամեն մի ծակուծուկը, ամեն մի խանութը ինչ-որ բան է հիշեցնում քո մանկությունից: Ու էդ բոլորը Կունդերայի ասած էպիզոդներն են, որ թեև քեզ համար կարևոր են, բայց երբեք չեն գրվելու սիվիումդ:

----------

Alphaone (07.10.2014), Cassiopeia (07.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2014), Շինարար (07.10.2014), Ուլուանա (07.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին շաբաթներին կյանքս ահավոր ռոբոտացել է: Ամեն ինչ դարձել է մի հսկայական to do ցուցակ, որի զանազան տողեր հերթով ջնջվում են, հետո նորերն են ավելանում: Ու էդ ցուցակը ոչ միայն աշխատավայրում է, այլև անձնական կյանքում, առօրյայում, ամենուր:

Էսօր էլ հաշվում էի շաբաթական սոցիալիզացիաս: Ստացվում էր շաբաթը չորս անգամ: Հեչ լավ չի, պետք է կրճատել, երկու-երեք դարձնել: Յոգան շաբաթական ստաբիլ չորս ժամ է, բայց պիտի մի ժամ էլ ավելացնեմ: Օրը տասնհինգ րոպե կարդա՞լ: Հեչ լավ չի, կես ժամ պետք է սարքել: Ոչինչ, ֆեյսբուք մտնելը քչացնելու հաշվին: Ամիսը տասը բացիկից ավելի գրել չկա: 

Թվեր, ռոբոտացված վիճակ, էմոցիաներ չկան: Ու ինձ դուր է գալիս այս ամենը: Առանց սթրեսի, առանց շառուփորձանքի, առանց անհանգստության: Երջանիկ ապրում եմ իմ կարգավորված կյանքում:

----------

GriFFin (13.10.2014), Skeptic (12.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Նիկեա (09.10.2014), Շինարար (09.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր առաջին անգամ Մայային հանդիպեցի: Քանի ամիս էր՝ ինտերնետով իրար հետ շփվում էինք, բայց չէինք հարմարացնում հանդիպել: Էսօր վերջապես ստացվեց: Հինգուկես ժամ Ռետրոյում նստած չաչանակել ենք: Էնքան հավես էր իրա հետ: Ես արդեն գիտեմ, որ Կոպենհագենում ինքն իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերներից ա դառնալու: Ու կարևորը՝ որոշեցինք մեր ծնունդներն իրար հետ նշել:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014), GriFFin (13.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Մուշու (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014), Շինարար (12.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

-... Ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած հարաբերություններում կանայք դոմինանտ են,- ասաց,- գիտես, շեֆս ասում է՝ ազատությունը չի տրվում, պիտի վերցնես:
- Լավն էր,- երկուսս էլ լռեցինք: Որոշ ժամանակ անց,- լավն էր... համաձայն եմ... ես միշտ ստիպված եմ եղել կռիվ տալ ազատության համար:
- Մենք հարաբերությունների մասին ենք խոսում, չէ՞:
- Նաև: Իմ բաժանումների հիմնական պատճառը հենց ազատության սահմանափակումն է եղել:
- Նայած ոնց ես սահմանում ազատությունը:
Նորից լռություն տիրեց: Սկանդինավյան աշնանային արևը պատուհանից ներսս էր ընկնում ու կուրացնում երկուսիս:
- Իմ ընկերներից մեկն ասում էի՝ ազատություն նշանակում է անել երբ ու ինչ ուզում ես:
- Իրոք, շատ պարզ է: Բայց հարաբերություններում էլ... եթե ճիշտ մարդու հետ ես, ինչու՞ պիտի ազատության սահմանափակում զգաս:
- Ճիշտ մարդ...
Ճիշտ մարդ չի լինում: Ինձ համար չի լինում:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.10.2014), GriFFin (14.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Նիկեա (14.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համերգներն էն տեղերն են, որտեղ պիտի էմոցիաներդ լրիվ դուրս թափես: Էդ պահին ինչ զգում ես՝ ուրախություն, ջղայնություն, տխրություն, նոստալգիա, նպատակասլացություն, ամեն ինչ դուրս ես թափում: Ու այդ ամենը շատ սահուն է անցնում, երբ կողքդ միայն անծանոթ մարդիկ են լինում: Երևի էդ է պատճառը, որ ես սիրում եմ մենակ համերգ գնալ:

Էսօր էլ մի էդպիսի օր էր: Փասենջերը մի լավ թափ տվեց, ու լրիվ դզված տուն վերադարձա համերգից:

Մի ամսից էլի համերգի եմ: Սարսափում եմ, որ այս անգամ մենակ չեմ գնալու: Պատկերացնում եմ՝ եթե Sadder than You երգը կատարեն, բռունցքներս սեղմելու եմ, էմոցիաներս ներսս պահեմ ու էդպես դուրս գամ: Իսկ գուցե զգուշացնե՞մ, թե ինչ եմ դառնում համերգների ժամանակ: Գուցե հասկանա, գուցե ինքն էլ է լրիվ ուրիշ բան դառնում:

----------

CactuSoul (25.10.2014), GriFFin (17.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.10.2014), Նիկեա (16.10.2014), Ուլուանա (15.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա էս ամենը: Ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ գիտակցված ա, ուղեղի զոռ, ցանկացած առաջընթաց մաշկիդ վրա զգում ես, ցանկացած զարգացում մեծ ձեռքբերում ես համարում, հետո՝ խորը շունչ քաշում, թե՝ էս լեվելն էլ բարով-խերով հաղթահարեցինք: Ոնց որ երեխայի զարգացմանը հետևես, թե՝ այսօր առաջին անգամ ժպտաց, այսօր առաջին անգամ նստեց, այսօր առաջին անգամ «մամա» ասաց: Ու դանդաղ, շատ դանդաղ, համատեղ ջանքերով այս ամենն առաջ է գնում: Եվ երբ հասնենք այնտեղ, ուր գնում էինք, այնքան թանկ կլինի մեր ձեռքբերումը, որ ամեն կերպ կդողանք վրան, չենք թողնի, որ հենց էնպես կործանվի:

----------

Smokie (18.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.10.2014), Նիկեա (18.10.2014), Ուլուանա (18.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամենազարմանալի ու խոխմա քոմենթը, որ երբևէ ստացել եմ բլոգումս. «Ուրախ եմ, որ դեռ ապրում ես»:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Գորտուկ (02.12.2014), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմացա. Նոր տարին Դանիայում կդիմավորեմ, որովհետև... որովհետև էնտեղ ա գրվել «Լուցկիներով աղջիկը»:


Մամա ջան... ես սա գրել եմ երկու տարի առաջ ու լրիվ հենցընենց: Ասա զգույշ արտահայտվի էլի... էս տարի հո Դանիայում եմ դիմավորելու Նոր տարին: Միացող կա՞

----------

Cassiopeia (22.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Tiger29 (21.10.2014), Գորտուկ (02.12.2014), Մուշու (21.10.2014), Նիկեա (21.10.2014), Շինարար (21.10.2014), Ուլուանա (21.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարդ էր: Էսօրվա զրույցից հետո ահագին բարդ էր: Լեկցիային նստած լսում էի սրտիս աշխատանքը, շունչս կտրվում էր, քիչ էր մնում՝ ինձ դուրս շպրտեի: Ու ի՞նչ եմ անում էս լեկցիային ընդհանրապես, երբ մեր զրույցը կիսատ մնաց դրա պատճառով, իսկ ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր էր այն ավարտելը: Բայց կավարտվե՞ր արդյոք, թե անընդհատ կշարունակեինք ու չէինք գտնի հարցի պատասխանը:

Բայց ես ունեմ պատասխանը: Ունեմ այս պահի ու այսօրվա համար, հետո՝ չգիտեմ:

Էսօր հաստատ լացելու եմ: Երեկ չէր ստացվում: Հիմա տարվա այդ հատվածն է, այդ մի քանի օրը, երբ կորցնում եմ ինձ: Ու տարօրինակ կերպով վայելում եմ, հաճույք եմ ստանում դեպրեսիայից: Էստեղ դեպրեսվել չի ստացվում, անգամ եղանակը չի օգնում, ոչ էլ երգերը: Բայց էսօր կհասնեմ դրան:

----------

Smokie (18.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ Էլլին ֆիզարձակուրդ ա գնացել, ես խառնվել եմ իրար. նորմալ յոգայի դասատու չունեմ: Անընդհատ տարբեր դասատուների եմ փորձում (երևի ընդհանուր առմամբ մի քսան-երեսուն հոգու մոտ դասի էղել եմ արդեն): Հիմնականում բոլորին պոզուպոչ եմ կպցնում. էս մեկը դասերը ձանձրալի ա անցկացնում, էս մեկը երեխայի դիրքում չի դնում ու լավ տանջում ա, էս մյուսի դասերին հոսք չկա, էս վերջինն անգլերեն ա անցկացնում և այլն: Վերջնականապես կանգնել էի Վիբկեի ու Վիլյամի վրա: Բայց էս վերջինիս դասերին էլ որոշեցի չհաճախել. ճիշտ ա, բավական բազմազան ա անցկացնում դասը, երեխայի դիրքը չի մոռանում, բայց ինքը խմբի հետ չի անում վարժությունները, ու հաճախ ինչ-որ դիրքի ծանրություն ինքն իրա վրա չի զգում: Մեկ-մեկ էլ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ հատուկ մեզ տանջելու համար ա ստեղծված:

Վիբկեի դասերին շարունակում եմ հաճախել: Եթե ավելի շատ ժամեր ունենար, իրենով կբավարարվեի: Էսօր էլ մի նոր դասատուի հայտնաբերեցի՝ Քիփան: Օրենքով պիտի նրան ձանձրալի համարեի: Դասից հետո նստած գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե ինչու եմ Վիբկեի դասերն էդքան սիրում ու ինչու Քիփան էդքան դուրս եկավ: Գտա. իրենց միացրած երաժշտությունն ա:

----------

Alphaone (22.10.2014), Cassiopeia (22.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Գորտուկ (02.12.2014), Նիկեա (22.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հոլանդիայում մի աղջկա գիտեի, անունը Էսթեր: Անցյալ ամառ մի մեծ խմբով, էդ թվում՝ Էսթերը, գնացել էինք Սխիրմոնիկոուխում (հոլանդական կղզի) հանգստանալու: Էդ արանքում տղաներից մեկի ընկերներից մեկը հայտնվեց, որին չէինք ճանաչում: Էսթերն էլ իրան չէր ճանաչում: Բայց նենց տարօրինակ բան անցավ իրանց միջով: Որ ասեմ՝ բացահայտ ֆլիրտ էր կամ իրար ձեռ-մեռ գցել, սուտ կլինի: Ինչ-որ զարմանալի, էներգետիկ բան էր:

Էսօր տեսնեմ՝ Էսթերն ու էդ տղան նշանվել են: Նշանադրությունն էլ Սխիրմոնիկոուխում ա տեղի ունեցել  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (24.10.2014), CactuSoul (25.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Գորտուկ (02.12.2014), Մուշու (24.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2014), Նիկեա (24.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու քեզ մոտ նշում արեցիր, որ երեք տարի անց զանգես, հարցնես՝ որտեղ եմ: Խոստանում եմ՝ դու դրա կարիքը չես ունենա, որովհետև երեք տարի անց ես քո երեխային սպասելիս կլինեմ:

----------

Alphaone (04.11.2014), Chilly (26.10.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Աթեիստ (25.10.2014), Մուշու (25.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2014), Նիկեա (25.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էնքան տարօրինակ ա  էս ամենը: Էլ գրել չեմ ուզում կամ դրա դասական իմաստով չեմ ուզում: Սկզբում ստեղծագործականությունը մեռավ, հետո բլոգս թողեցի անտեր, ու այն թարմացնելն ավելի շուտ դարձավ տհաճ պարտականության պես մի բան: Անգամ հիմա, որ էս օրագրումս եմ խզբզում, մի տեսակ զոռով եմ անում, որպես էքսպերիմենտ, որ տեսնեմ՝ ստացվում ա, թե չէ:

Չէ, մեկ ա, էլի չի գրվում: Ու շատ լավ գիտեմ՝ ինչից ա: Ու երջանիկ եմ:

Նոյեմբերն իմ սիրած ամիսն ա, որովհետև սիրուն դեպրեսիվ ա: Դու ասում ես՝ մազոխիստ ես, իսկ ես հայացքս թեքում եմ, նայում պատուհանից դուրս գետնին լղոզված տերևներին: Նոյեմբերն իմ սիրած ամիսն ա, որովհետև դու նոյեմբերին ես ծնվել:

----------

Alphaone (04.11.2014), Cassiopeia (04.11.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Գորտուկ (02.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (04.11.2014), Մուշու (04.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2014), Նիկեա (04.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես պոեզիայից հեռու եմ, կներես: Իսկ դու խնդրեցիր, որ անգլերեն գրեմ: Խոստացար, որ կօգնես:
- Մի ամիս ժամանակ ունենք մինչև մյուս ընթերցումը,- ասացիր:
Կգրեմ հայերեն, տող առ տող կթարգմանենք: Կկարդամ մի տող հայերեն, դու՝ մի տող անգլերեն: Կկարդանք հավաքված բազմության առաջ ու կձևացնենք, թե գրվածը մեզ հետ կապ չունի:

Էսօր ամբողջ օրը պոեզիա էր պտտվում գլխումս: Չկարողացա գրել:

----------

Smokie (18.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (05.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեծանիվիս կողպեքի բանալին կորել էր: Մթության մեջ դեսուդեն եմ գնում, փորձում հիշել, թե որտեղ կարող էի կորցնել, հազար ու մի բան մտածում: Անգամ ռեստորանից քայլեցի մինչև գործիս տեղն ու հետ եկա: Չկար ու չկար: Պետք է օգնության դիմել: Սկզբում ֆեյսբուքի խմբում պոստ արեցի, էքսպատներից հարցրի, թե նման դեպքերում ինչ են անում: Սղոց-կացինից բացի ուրիշ առաջարկ չկար: Արային գրեցի, ասաց, որ ջանջալ բան է, իր հետ էլ է նման բան եղել, բայց հաջորդ օրը գործիքներով կփորձի:

Չէ, էս բոլորը սխալ են: Ինչու՞ չեմ դիմում Կոպենհագենում (ու գուցե նաև աշխարհում) ինձ ամենաթանկ մարդուն: Հա, վաղը քննություն ունի: Խանգարել չեմ ուզում: Ամեն դեպքում գրեցի ու հարցրի, թե արդյոք գործիքներ ունի: «Եթե տրամադրությունդ կբարձրանա սրանից, կառաջարկեմ հեղուկ ազոտ»: Փողոցի մեջտեղում, մթության մեջ կանգնած հռհռոցս դրել եմ: Գրողը տանի, ես գիտեի, որ դու լավագույն լուծումը կառաջարկես  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (07.11.2014), Cassiopeia (07.11.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Մուշու (07.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (07.11.2014), Ուլուանա (08.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ կարևոր դաս սովորեցի. երբ հայտնվում ես դժվար իրավիճակում, ամենաճիշտը լռելն ու որևէ մեկի որևէ բան չպատմելն է: Այդ ժամանակ ավելի լավ ես հասկանում այն, ինչ քեզ վիրավորել է, այն, ինչ անհանգստացնում է, և այն, ինչ ամենից շատ ես ուզում: Ու զարմանալիորեն արագ ես հաղթահարում, ոտքի կանգնում, լուծում գտնում: Երբ մենակ ես մնում քո խնդրի հետ, էմոցիոնալ ճանապարհ ես անցնում ու շուտ տեղ ես հասնում: Հաջորդ առավոտյան աչքերդ բացում ես, լուծումն արդեն պատրաստ է լինում:

Ոնց որ ավելի ուժեղ լինեմ հիմա, ավելի վերագնահատած մեր հարաբերությունները: Ու գուցե տարօրինակ թվա, բայց պիտի ասեմ. շնորհակալ եմ ինձ վիրավորելու համար:

----------

Alphaone (12.11.2014), boooooooom (13.11.2014), Cassiopeia (12.11.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2014), Նիկեա (12.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ամսից էլի համերգի եմ: Սարսափում եմ, որ այս անգամ մենակ չեմ գնալու: Պատկերացնում եմ՝ եթե Sadder than You երգը կատարեն, բռունցքներս սեղմելու եմ, էմոցիաներս ներսս պահեմ ու էդպես դուրս գամ: Իսկ գուցե զգուշացնե՞մ, թե ինչ եմ դառնում համերգների ժամանակ: Գուցե հասկանա, գուցե ինքն էլ է լրիվ ուրիշ բան դառնում:


Չէի պատկերացնում, որ ինձնից առաջ կընկնես ու Անգուս ու Ջուլյա Սթոունների համերգից մեկ շաբաթ առաջ՝ Էլթոն Ջոնի համերգին, դու էլ էմոցիաներդ դուրս կթափես: Վերջում հարցրեցիր՝ վատ չէի՞ր զգում իմ կողքը նստած: Չէ, թանկագինս, երջանիկ էի, երջանիկ էի, որ ես իմ ճանաչած միակ մարդը չեմ, որը համերգների ժամանակ էմոցիոնալ է դառնում: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ իմ կյանքում կգա մի օր, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի ընկերակցությունը մենակ լինելուց հաճելի կլինի:

Այսօր յոթ ամիսն է լրանում, ինչ Դանիայում եմ: Ու ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ ամենակարևոր օրն էր: Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ չնայած մանրից սկսել եմ երկնքից իջնել ու լիքը խնդիրներ նկատել այս երկրում, բայց չգիտեմ ինչպես շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ իմ կյանքի բոլոր դրվագներին, որոնք իրար կողք դասավորվելով ինձ բերել, հասցրել են այստեղ:

----------

Alphaone (13.11.2014), boooooooom (13.11.2014), Cassiopeia (13.11.2014), Smokie (18.11.2014), Աթեիստ (13.11.2014), Մուշու (13.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2014), Նիկեա (13.11.2014), Ուլուանա (13.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մնաս բարով, թանկագինս, վերջացավ մեր հեքիաթը, մնաս բարով...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու շաբաթից գնում եմ Բեռլին  :Smile:  Լիքը հին ընկերների եմ տեսնելու, լավ կլինի:

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2014), Cassiopeia (29.11.2014), Դատարկություն (04.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.11.2014), Նիկեա (29.11.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պատռված թուղթը դրեցիր գրպանդ, որ ապահով մնա: 
- Ի՞նչ ես անելու:
- Կգնամ տուն, մի հատ էլ կկարդամ, հետո կտեսնեմ: Գուցե տարիներ անց ժողովածու հրատարակես, հայտնի դառնաս, իսկ ես կհպարտանամ, որ քո ձեռքով գրվածն ինձ մոտ է:
- ...Ու կսկսեն զանազան վարկածներ պտտվել, թե այդ բանաստեղծությունն ում մասին է, և ես ոչինչ չեմ ասի:
- Ես կասեմ, որ իմ մասին է:
- Ապացույց չունես:
- Վաղը կտանեմ լաբ, քո ԴՆԹ-ն վրայից կվերցնեմ: Ու բոլորը կիմանան, որ սա անձամբ քեզնից եմ վերցրել:

...
- Գուցե տարիներ անց դու գրականության Նոբելյան ստանաս, ես`գիտություններից մեկի, ու այնտեղ կհանդիպենք:
- Իսկ դու ասում ես ընդհանրություններ չունենք...

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2014), Cassiopeia (02.12.2014), Tiger29 (02.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.12.2014), Մուշու (03.12.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2014), Նիկեա (02.12.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Սա քեզ ինչ-որ կերպ ոգեշնչու՞մ է:
- Չէ, նոստալգիա է առաջացնում. ոնց որ բժշկականի առաջին կուրսի ուսանող լինեմ:
Նստեցինք անատոմիայի թանգարանում: Նստեցինք ու սկսեցինք խոսել: Ու դու չգիտես, որ կյանքիս ամենահզոր զգացողություններից մեկն ունեցա: Դու չգիտես, որ ստեղծագործականությունս իր գագաթնակետին էր հասել: Ու հա, թանկագինս, ես հավատում եմ, ես վստահ եմ, որ ստացվելու է:

----------

Alphaone (20.12.2014), Cassiopeia (20.12.2014), Աթեիստ (20.12.2014), Գորտուկ (20.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (20.12.2014), Մուշու (20.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014), Ուլուանա (20.12.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հանկարծ սկսեցի շատ ուժեղ կարոտել Հայաստանի ընկերներիս: Ու հիմա մանկական անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ, թե երբ պիտի այս շաբաթվա օրերը հերթով գլորվեն, որ ուրբաթ օրը հատ-հատ գրկեմ բոլորին: Սիրում եմ ձեզ, շատ եմ սիրում, էնքա՜ն երջանիկ եմ, որ ձեզ ունեմ:

----------

Alphaone (02.01.2015), CactuSoul (26.12.2014), Cassiopeia (24.12.2014), GriFFin (05.01.2015), Smokie (03.01.2015), Դատարկություն (24.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (24.12.2014), Մուշու (24.12.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2014), Նիկեա (24.12.2014), Ուլուանա (24.12.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչև հիմա հավատում էի, որ խմելը հարց չի լուծում, որ դա հիմար բան ա, որ վատ տրամադրությամբ խմելիս հաճախ ավելի ա վատանում տրամադրությունս: Ու տխուր ա գիտակցելը, որ իրականում հարց լուծում ա ու շատ լավ ա լուծում, որովհետև սկսում ես որոշ բաներ ուրիշ լույսի տակ տեսնել, ու հաջորդ առավոտ, երբ սթափ արթնանում ես, որոշ բաներ իրենք իրենց կարգավորված են լինում:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2014), GriFFin (30.12.2014), Smokie (03.01.2015), Yevuk (08.01.2015), Լեո (25.12.2014), Մուշու (25.12.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2014), Նիկեա (25.12.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն անգամ Հայաստան գալուց հետո, երբ նորից պիտի մեկնեմ, զգացողությունները տարբեր են լինում. մերթ անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ, թե երբ պիտի գնամ, մերթ հեչ չեմ ուզում գնալ ու երազում եմ, որ մնամ: Մի անգամ նույնիսկ տոմսս եմ փոխել: Իսկ այս անգամ սարսափելի վախն է պարուրել ինձ: Հայաստանը կարծես դարձել էր իմ հիմնական կյանքի խնդիրներից փախստավայր, ու հիմա, երբ պիտի վերադառնամ Դանիա, դեմ առ դեմ հայտնվելու եմ այդ խնդիրներին: Ու տարօրինակ կերպով այդ բոլորը հանկարծ կուտակվեցին ու հայտնվեցին նույն ամսում:

Լավ է. Մայան կգա մոտս, միասին սպիտակ գինի կխմենք, շոկոլադ կուտենք, կբամբասենք: Բայց Մայան չի կարող օրը քսանչորս ժամ մոտս լինել: Դրա համար պետք է որոշումներ ընդունել, անել բաներ, որոնք կլցնեն առօրյաս: Ուրեմն 2015-ին ես.
1. Աշխատելու եմ, աշխատանքային ժամերին գործից բացի ուրիշ ոչնչով չեմ զբաղվելու
2. Շաբաթը երեք-չորս անգամ յոգայի եմ գնալու
3. Կարդալու եմ, շատ եմ կարդալու
4. Գրելու եմ (թե՛ գեղարվեստական, թե՛ ակադեմիական), գրելու եմ լուրջ, գրելու եմ տպագրման պիտանի նյութեր
5. Հուզապես կայուն եմ լինելու ու երջանիկ
6. Դանիերեն պարապելու եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ, անցյալ տարվա ձեռի հետն էլ չի լինելու
7. Գերմաներեն պարապելու եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ (ովքե՞ր էին խոստացել գերմաներենի խմբում լինել, անպայման անելու ենք այս տարի)
8. Կինոներ եմ նայելու, լիքը կինոներ
9. Ու տուն եմ ճարելու, մի շատ լավ տուն, որ տանտերերի հետ խնդիրներ չունենամ

Ու ես գիտեմ, 2015-ը հրաշք տարի է լինելու, հավատում եմ դրան:

----------

Alphaone (02.01.2015), CactuSoul (04.01.2015), Cassiopeia (02.01.2015), GriFFin (05.01.2015), Smokie (03.01.2015), Yevuk (08.01.2015), Արէա (02.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (02.01.2015), մարիօ (03.01.2015), Մուշու (02.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2015), Նիկեա (02.01.2015), Ուլուանա (02.01.2015), Վոլտերա (02.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բացեցի նայելիք կինոներիս ցուցակը, ընտրեցի մեկը: Յոթ րոպե անց ընդհատեցի, չկարողացա նայել: Սարսափելի է, թե որքան շատ բան է նրան հիշեցնում: Այդ ֆիլմում հնչում է Անգուսի ու Ջուլյայի Big Jet Plane-ը, իսկ ես հիշում եմ մեր կատակներն այդ երգի հետ կապված: Իսկ դա ցավոտ է:

Բայց պետք է առաջ գնալ: Զարմանալիորեն շատ ավելի լավ եմ, քան պատկերացնում էի: Լավ եմ իմ միայնության մեջ: Սրճարանում մեն-մենակ սուրճ խմելն այնքան սարսափելի չէ, ինչքան պատկերացնում էի, նույնիսկ հաճելի է: Ու լսում եմ կողքի սեղանների խոսակցությունները: Մենք ժամանակին նույնն էինք անում միասին ու ծիծաղում: Հիմա մենակ եմ, և դա բնավ տխուր չէ: 

Հայտնաբերեցի, որ մյուս շաբաթ-կիրակի Վիկտորյան այստեղ վորքշոփ է անցկացնելու: Երկուսուկես տարի առաջ բեռլինյան դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու միակ հույսս նրա վորքշոփն էր: Այն առանձնապես բան չտվեց, բացի մի քանի թարգմանված պատմվածքից ու մի կիսատ վիպակից: Ոչ մեկի հետ չկարողացա ընկերանալ, իսկ Վիկտորյայի հետ կապ չպահեցի: Մինչև այսօր:

Հիմա նորից Վիկտորյան հույս է: Այն պահից, երբ իմացա, որ գալիս է, տրամադրությունս բարձրացավ: Չգիտեմ՝ վորքշոփն ինքն ինչ կտա ինձ: Բայց հավատացած եմ, որ այս անգամ ավելի շատ բան եմ քաղելու: Այս անգամ այն զզվելի դեպրեսիայի մեջ չեմ, որ ունեի Բեռլինում, այլ անցնում եմ կյանքի մի փուլով, որը համառորեն պղտորում է երջանկությունս: Ու ես գիտեմ, որ հաղթահարելու եմ սա: Ու ամեն անգամ զարմանում եմ իմ ներսի ուժի մեծության վրա, զարմանում եմ իմ լավատեսության ու ապագայի նկատմամբ հավատի վրա: Առաջ նման (ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի թեթև) իրավիճակներում միշտ կորցնում էի հույսս ու դառնում դեպրեսիվ:

Անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում վաղվան: Գիտեմ, որ լավ է լինելու:

----------

CactuSoul (04.01.2015), Cassiopeia (04.01.2015), GriFFin (05.01.2015), Smokie (04.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (04.01.2015), Մուշու (04.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (04.01.2015), Նիկեա (08.01.2015), Ուլուանա (04.01.2015), Վոլտերա (04.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր մեր համատեղ պատմության մեջ կարևոր օր է լինելու: Սկիզբ կամ ավարտ: Ու ես Բյուրը չլինեմ, եթե ուզածիս չհասնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (07.01.2015), Մուշու (07.01.2015), Նիկեա (08.01.2015), Վոլտերա (08.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 1*

Երկար խոսակցությունից հետո հարցրի.
- Լավ, եթե դու իմ փոխարեն լինեիր, ի՞նչ կանեիր:
- Չգիտեմ... երևի ես էլ կգնայի:
Անընդհատ գրկում էինք իրար, որովհետև րոպեներ անց, հենց գնայի, այլևս իրար չէինք տեսնելու:
- Կկարոտեմ քեզ,- շշնջացի:
- Ես էլ,- պատասխանեց:

Դուրս եկա շենքից: Կանգնած նայում էր, թե ոնց եմ հեռանում: Երբ արդեն վստահ էի, որ դուռը փակել է, սկսեցի հեկեկալ: Չոր, անարցունք, բարձրաձայն հեկեկոց էր: Երկար կանգնեցի հեծանիվիս մոտ՝ չուզենալով արձակել այն: 

Երբ վերջապես հասա տուն, տարօրինակ խաղաղություն իջավ վրաս. հանգիստ բաժանում էր, կհիշեմ այդ խաղաղ զրույցը ու միշտ կպահեմ հիշողությանս մեջ: Բայց երբ պառկեցի քնելու, սկսեցի անընդհատ շուռումուռ գալ սրտիս զարկերից: Մինչև առավոտ: Չկարողացա անկողնուցս դուրս գալ: Չկարողացա քնել: Սրտիս զարկերն էի լսում միայն: Երբեմն թվում էր՝ կանգնում է, ու ուր որ է ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է, և ուրախանում էի: Իսկ հետո նորից սկսվում էր, նորից աղմուկ: Եվ անգամ երկու հաբ ատարաքսը չօգնեց:

Գործի չգնացի: Մեյլերիս չէի պատասխանում: Որևէ մեկի տեսնել չէի ուզում: Երեկոյան պիտի Մարտինի հետ սուրճ խմելու գնայի: Ուզում էի՝ պատճառ գտնել, չգնալ: Լավ էր՝ ինքն սմս գրեց, որ գործի տեղը շատ զբաղված է:

Եվ գրկում եմ վերմակս, ողողում արցունքներովս: Թանկագինս, ինչ էլ լինի, շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, շնորհակալ եմ ուղղակի լինելու համար: Ես քեզ երբեք չեմ ատի, ինչպես դու ես կարծում: Ու հույս ունեմ՝ քեզ հետ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.01.2015), erexa (10.01.2015), Smokie (08.01.2015), Yevuk (09.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (09.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.01.2015), Նիկեա (08.01.2015), Ուլուանա (09.01.2015), Վոլտերա (08.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 2*

Ժամը 13:30 է: Վերջապես անկողնուցս դուրս եկա: Ասում եմ վերջապես, որովհետև պառկել էի երկու օր առաջ գիշերը մեկին և այնտեղ մնացել մինչև հիմա: Պետք է սենյակս կարգի բերել. երեկոյան Մայան է գալու: Պետք է նաև որևէ բան ուտել: Չորեքշաբթի կեսօրից հետո ոչինչ չեմ կերել: 

Կարծես այսօր ավելի լավ եմ: Սկզբում ուզում էի Վիկտորյայի վորքշոփն էլ քենսըլել, բայց ոնց որ դրա կարիքը չկա. վաղվանից արդեն լրիվ ինքս կլինեմ: Հոգ չէ, որ աչքերիս տակ մուգ օղակներ են գոյացել: Կյանքը շարունակվում է: Կսովորեմ ապրել առանց քեզ, թանկագինս: Գիտեմ, որ քեզ համար ավելի դժվար է, ու դրանից սիրտս ավելի է ցավում:

----------

Alphaone (09.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.01.2015), Նիկեա (09.01.2015), Վոլտերա (10.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 2, մաս 2*

Մայան եկավ: Միասին ավելուկով ճաշ կերանք, հետո հայկական սուրճ խմեցինք, բաժակները շուռ տվեցինք ու փորձեցինք մեր արևին գուշակություններ անել: Լիքը ծիծաղեցինք:

Այս երեկո հանգիստ եմ: Էնպես չի, որ չեմ մտածում քո մասին: Մտածում եմ ու մտքիս մեջ անընդհատ շնորհակալություն հայտնում, որովհետև դա միակ բառն է, որ կարող եմ ասել քեզ: Մտածում եմ՝ ի՜նչ լավ էր, որ սիրով բաժանվեցինք և ունեցանք այդ բաժանման երեկոն, որովհետև ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի հեշտ դարձավ ինձ համար: Ոչ մի բացասական զգացողություն չի առաջանում իմ մեջ, ոչ նույնիսկ ափսոսանք: Չեմ ափսոսում նույնիսկ այն, ինչ կարող էր լինել, բայց չեղավ: Ես երջանիկ եմ, որ քեզ հանդիպել եմ, երջանիկ եմ, որ քեզ սիրել եմ, որովհետև քեզ սիրելու միջոցով սովորել եմ նաև ինձ սիրել: Քեզնից հեռացա լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ դարձած: Ու երբ մի օր ինչ-որ հաջողության հասնեմ, դու մի մտածիր, թե որպես վրիժառություն եմ քեզ հրավիրելու շնորհանդեսներին կամ մրցանակաբաշխություններին: Հրավիրելու եմ, որ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ, որ հաջողությունս քեզ նվիրեմ:

Մինչև մեր վերջին զրույցը ես ջանքեր էի թափում, որ քեզ մոռանամ: Իսկ հիմա ջանքեր եմ թափում, որ հիշեմ: Հիշելու եմ մեր բոլոր լավ օրերը, մեր արկածները, մեր զրույցները, մեր թափառումները: Հիշելու եմ ու անսահման երախտապարտ լինեմ, որ այս ամենը կատարվել է ինձ հետ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2015), Cassiopeia (10.01.2015), Smokie (10.01.2015), Մուշու (10.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.01.2015), Նիկեա (10.01.2015), Ուլուանա (10.01.2015), Վոլտերա (10.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 3*

Գիշերն այնքան էլ սարսափելի չէր, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ հանգստացնող էի խմել, պիտի որ ավելի լավ քնեի: Քնիս մեջ անընդհատ խոսում էի հետդ, տրամաբանում, վերլուծում, մի բան, որ անընդհատ ինձ համոզում եմ՝ սխալ է:

Առավոտը գորշ է, անձրևոտ: Միացրել եմ ցերեկային լամպս և պայծառ օրվա պատրանք ստեղծել: Երեկ Մայան աչքերը կկոցեց, երբ սեղանիս վրայի տարօրինակ իրը տեսավ ու խնդրեց միացնել: Ցերեկային լամպս իմ ձմեռային այս օրերի ջերմությունն է:

Լսում եմ Սոֆի Զելմանիի երգը: Այն օրը մեր վերջին զրույցի ժամանակ խնդրեցի, որ միացնես: Արագ-արագ բառերը փնտրեցիր, բայց չթողեցի, որ կարդաս: 

Խմում եմ սուրճս ու Մայայի բերած շոկոլադներն ուտում: Վերջապես եկավ այս շաբաթ օրը: Մի ժամից գրախանութում կլինեմ: Այս շաբաթ-կիրակի վորքշոփն է, հետո՝ կամավորություն: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ վերջապես իրականացնելու եմ երազանքներիցս մեկը, այն է՝ գրախանութում աշխատել: Ու դա անելու եմ որպես կամավոր: Բայց Արք բուքս գրախանութի մասին մի օր առանձին կպատմեմ: Իմ սիրելի վայրերից է Կոպենհագենում:

----------

Alphaone (10.01.2015), Cassiopeia (10.01.2015), Smokie (10.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (10.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.01.2015), Ուլուանա (10.01.2015), Վոլտերա (10.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 3, մաս 2*

Այսօր իմ կյանքում շատ կարևոր օր է: Կոպենհագենյան իմ կյանքը բաժանվում է 2014-ի ապրիլի 12-ից մինչև 2015-ի հունվարի 10 և դրանից հետո:

Չգիտեմ, մտածում եմ՝ իսկապես կյանքում ոչինչ պատահաբար չի լինում: Ու նաև կողքից հիանում եմ ինձնով, թե ինչքան ուժ կա իմ մեջ: Կարող էի, չէ՞, օրերով դեպրեսվել ու փակվել սենյակումս, դուրս չգալ, չուզենալ ոչ մեկի տեսնել: Ինչ խոսք, դրա միջով անցա, մեկուկես օր այդ վիճակում էի: Բայց լավ էր, որ տեսնում էի, որ կյանքը շարունակվում է: Ու հաստատ եթե Դ-ից չբաժանվեի, չէի գա, կանգնի այս կետում:

Վերջապես ծանոթացել եմ մարդկանց հետ, որոնք նման հետաքրքրություններ ունեն. գրել և կարդալ: 

Օդրին իռլանդուհի է: Հարցրի, թե արդյոք Դամիեն Ռայսին գիտի: Ասաց, որ իր սիրած երգիչներից է: Ու հպարտությամբ հայտարարեց, որ ինքն իռլանդերեն վարժ խոսում է: Բայց «Ուլիսը» չի կարդացել:
- «Երիտասարդ արտիստի դիմանկարն» արդեն կեսերից տարօրինակ է դառնում,- ասաց,- «Ուլիսն» ամբողջությամբ է տարօրինակ:

Հենրին ամենից շատ Դոստոևսկու կերպարներին է սիրում: Իսկ երբ ասացի, որ ամենալավը գրում եմ էմոցիոնալ անկայուն ժամանակ, բացականչեց.
- Ե՜ս էլ:

Հելենը Յուլանդում բնակվող հեքիաթներ գրող դանիուհի է: Լսել է Վիկտորյայի վորքշոփի մասին, գնացք է նստել, եկել Կոպենհագեն:

Լինը կանադուհի է, արդեն վաղուց Դանիայում է ապրում: Նրա սիրած կերպարները Կունդերայի Տոմաշն ու Թերեզան են: 

Էնքան լավ էր երջանիկ էքսպատների տեսնելը, թե չէ արդեն ինձ սկսում էր թվալ, որ ինձ հետ մի բան էնպես չէ, որ չեմ դեպրեսվում: Եվ երբ զարմանքս արտահայտեցի, Օդրին ասաց.
 - Մի զարմացիր, այդ բոլոր մարդիկ առաջին անգամ են իրենց երկրից դուրս ապրում:
Իսկ Վիկտորյան.
- Էքսպատների վիճակն ամեն տեղ էլ նույնն է: Ընդհանրապես, տխուր բան է էքսպատ լինելը:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.01.2015), Smokie (11.01.2015), Նիկեա (11.01.2015), Ուլուանա (10.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 4*

Գիշերը լավ քնեցի, չնայած դրսում փոթորիկ էր, ու ամեն վայրկյան թվում էր՝ պատուհաններս կպոկվեն, կգնան: Աչքերս բացեցի առավոտյան, երբ արդեն լույսը բացվել էր: Նորմալ նախաճաշի հույս չկա. երեկ էլ չկարողացա ուտել: Դրա համար բավարարվում եմ Մայայի բերած տրյուֆելներով ու մի բաժակ սուրճով:

Քիչ անց կգնամ վորքշոփի երկրորդ օրվան: Իսկ երեկոյան Մայայի հետ գնալու եմ լեզուների կաֆե: Հագեցած վիքենդ է:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.01.2015), Enna Adoly (11.01.2015), Smokie (11.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (12.01.2015), Նիկեա (11.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 4, մաս 2*

Վորքշոփը շատ հավես անցավ. լիքը նոր գաղափարներ, լիքը գիտելիքներ գրելու պրոցեսի մասին ու լիքը բաներ, որ չգիտեի՝ այսքան ժամանակ սխալ եմ անում: Վաղվանից գործի ենք անցնում ու սկսում ինտենսիվ գրելը: Վիկտորյայի հետ կապը կպահեմ ու այսուհետ հաճախ կգնամ նրա միջոցառումներին, թեկուզ Բեռլինում:

Այնպիսի զգացողություն է, թե Կոպենհագեն նոր եմ տեղափոխվել: Մայան միակ մարդն է, որ հին կյանքս կապում է նորին: Անընդհատ նոր մարդկանց հետ եմ ծանոթանում, փորձում ֆիլտրել ու ընտրել այնպիսիներին, որոնց այդ խառը-խուռը կամպաշկաներում չեմ հանդիպի, այլ մի բաժակ սուրճի հետ, ու ոչ թե անկապ թեմաներից կզրուցենք, այլ մի քիչ կմտերմանանք:

Էլոիզն այդ մարդկանցից էր: Մի քիչ նրա հետ շփվելուց հետո արդեն պատկերացրի, որ այսուհետ Մայայի հետ նրան էլ կկանչեմ իմ տուն: Ֆրանչեսկոն էլ վատը չէր. հետը կարելի է արվեստից ու գրականությունից խոսել, չնայած նրա անգլերենն ահավոր է, հազիվ եմ հասկանում: Իսկ սեղանի շուրջ հավաքված մնացածները կա՛մ թափելու բան էին, կա՛մ ուղղակի չհասցրի հետները նորմալ շփվել:

Ոնց որ ընկերական շրջապատ եմ ձեռք բերում: Բայց տխուրն այն է, որ այն մի հոգու բացը լրացնելու համար լիքը-լիքը նոր մարդկանց հետ եմ ծանոթանում: Իսկ մինչ այդ Դ-ն ու Մայան լրիվ հերիք էին, դե մեկ էլ Արան՝ որպես հայ: Բոլորի մեջ ինչ-որ բան պակասում է: Բայց երբ այսօր հետ եկա տուն, ճանապարհին շատ ուժեղ համոզմունք ձևավորվեց, որ Դ-ն ինքն է խնդրելու ինձ վերադառնալ: Ու այնքան համոզված եմ դրանում, որքան համոզված էի, որ առանց անգամ անունս իմանալու ամառային այն երեկոյան ինքը կգտնի ինձ ինտերնետում ու կկապվի հետս՝ նորից տեսնվելու համար: Ու համոզված եմ, որովհետև ինքն էլ է զանազան մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու ու հասկանալու, որ ոչ ոք իմ տեղը չի զբաղեցնի: Դա կարող է օրեր կամ տարիներ տևել, բայց գիտեմ, որ խնդրելու է ինձ վերադառնալ, վստահ եմ...

----------

Cassiopeia (13.01.2015), Thom (19.03.2019), մարդագայլուկ (12.01.2015), Մուշու (12.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (12.01.2015), Նիկեա (12.01.2015), Ուլուանա (12.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 5*

Գիշերը վատ քնեցի: Դեղս չէի խմել: Առավոտյան չէի կարողանում արթնանալ: Դրսում մութ ու մոխրագույն էր: Անձայն անձրևը լվանում էր պատուհաններս: Անգամ ցերեկային լամպը չէր փրկում:

Մի կերպ անկողնուցս դուրս եկա, սուրճ խմեցի (էլի չեմ կարողանում նախաճաշել), ուղևորվեցի աշխատանքի: Մտածում էի ճամփին: Քո մասին էի մտածում, թանկագինս: Աչքերս նույնիսկ լցվեցին: Լավ է՝ անձրև էր գալիս, արցունքներս ոչ ոք չէր տեսնի: Մի պահ քիչ մնաց նույնիսկ բեռնատարի տակ ընկնեի. չէի նկատել կարմիր լույսը: 

Ամենաշատն այս օրվանից էի վախենում, որովհետև քո մասին շատ եմ մտածում աշխատանքային օրերին: Իսկ այսօր առաջին անգամ էր, որ քեզնից հեռանալուց հետո աշխատանքի էի գնում: Վախենում էի սխալ երաժշտություն միացնելուց, որովհետև ամեն ինչ լացացնում է: Միակ փրկությունը Զազն էր:

Իրոք, հազիվ էի կենտրոնանում գործիս վրա, մեկ-մեկ մի քանի արցունք էի բաց թողնում: Ընդմիջումը շատ ուրախ անցավ. Լինեի, Դեյվիդի ու Կատրինայի հետ տանտերերի սարսափ պատմություններ էինք պատմում: Իսկ մնացածը տխուր էր ու սառը: Այնուամենայնիվ, մի քիչ կարողացա աշխատել: Շատ ավելի շատ կարողացա, քան պատկերացնում էի: Անգամ դանիերենի տնայինս արեցի: Գոհ եմ ինձնից:

Բանաստեղծություն սևագրեցի: Կուզեի մի քիչ աշխատել վրան, փետրվարի պոեզիայի երեկոյին կարդալ: Կոչվում է «Շնորհակալություն»: Չեմ ուզում՝ մեջը իռոնիա տեսնես, որովհետև իռոնիա չկա: Ես քեզնից իրոք շնորհակալ եմ այնտեղ թվարկված նույնիսկ բացասական բաների համար:

Յոգայի գնացի: Շատ վաղուց Վիբկեի դասին չէի եղել: Էնքան լավ էր, որ էսօր ամբողջ երկու ժամ էի վերցրել: Սովորաբար Վիբկեի դասերից դեպրեսված եմ դուրս գալիս: Էսօր էդպես չէր: Լրիվ թուլացել էի, տրամադրությունս էլ բացվել էր: Ամբողջ ժամանակ ուղեղիս մեջ մի պատմվածք էր պտտվում, ու ուզում էի շուտ տուն հասնել, որ գրեմ: 

Տանն եմ հիմա: Գրեմ պատմվածքս: Անգլերեն է լինելու: Վիկտորյայի վորքշոփի պտուղներն են  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (14.01.2015), Cassiopeia (13.01.2015), Smokie (13.01.2015), Մուշու (13.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (13.01.2015), Նիկեա (13.01.2015), Ուլուանա (13.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 6*

Առավոտյան չկարողացա արթնանալ. մութ էր: Անընդհատ շուռումուռ եկա անկողնում ու մի շատ տարօրինակ երազ տեսա, որը բոլորովին կապ չուներ վերջին իրադարձությունների հետ: Գործի հասա ճաշից քիչ առաջ:

Այսօր առաջին անգամ դու ինձնից շատ հեռու ես թվում, և դա լավ է: Հանգիստ կենտրոնացա գործիս վրա: Ճաշին Վիոլենի ու Մարիայի հետ էի: Վիոլենն ասաց, որ Շառլի Էբդոյի դուռը բացող կինն իր մանկության ընկերուհին է: Ու ամբողջ շաբաթ-կիրակի լացել է: Ահավոր էր. այս իրադարձությունները, որ այնքան հեռու էին թվում ինձնից, հանկարծ առարկայացան ու մոտեցան:

Դանիերենի դասը հրաշալի անցավ. այսօր առաջին անգամ զգացի, որ առաջընթաց եմ ապրում: Դասին մենակ երեք հոգով էինք. ինձնից բացի մեկ էլ Դեյվիդն ու Օլիվիան էին եկել: Սովորելու մոտիվացիաս մեծացել է: Այսօր հանկարծ զգացի, որ սիրում եմ լեզուն: Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ սահման եմ հատել վերջերս, երբ «դանիերեն չգիտեմը» փոխարինվում է «դանիերեն գիտեմով», ու դրսում հանգիստ հաղորդակցվում եմ դանիերեն, կոլեգաներիս էլ սկսել եմ հասկանալ:

Դասից հետո սովորության համաձայն գնացինք գարեջրվելու: Դեյվիդի ու Օլիվիայի հետ լիքը խոսեցինք դեսից-դենից:

Տուն քշելու ճամփին քո մասին մտածեցի, բայց այս անգամ արդեն ցավի: Մտածեցի, թե ինչ լավ էր, որ քեզ հանդիպել եմ, որովհետև սովորեցի... սովորեցի, որ անգամ փոխադարձ սերը կարող է սարսափելի ցավոտ լինել: Սովորեցի, ու դրա համար այլևս ցավ չեմ զգում:

Ապաքինման նոր փուլ եմ մտնում. այսուհետ քո մասին կմտածեմ ոչ թե անընդհատ, այլ այն բացառիկ տխուր ու միայնակ պահերին: Ու անկեղծ ասած, այսօր առաջին օրն էր վերջին կես տարվա ընթացքում, երբ օրվա բոլոր վայրկյաններս քեզնով լցված չէին: Եվ դա լավ է:

Հույս ունեմ՝ դու էլ ես լավ:

----------

Alphaone (14.01.2015), Cassiopeia (15.01.2015), Smokie (14.01.2015), Մուշու (15.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (14.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.01.2015), Ուլուանա (14.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 7*

Կարկտի հարվածների տակով մի կերպ հասա աշխատանքի: Կարկուտը փոխվեց ուժեղ անձրևի, հետո՝ ձյան խոշոր փաթիլների, որոնք գետնին չհասած ցեխ էին դառնում:

Ճաշին Վիոլենի հետ էի: Ջրիկ զրույց էինք անում: Հետո Վերենային հանդիպեցի սուրճ խմելու, որ հետազոտությանը մասնակցեմ: Հարցազրույցից հետո ահագին զրուցեցինք ու որոշեցինք մյուս շաբաթ տեսնվել ընդմիջմանը: Վերենան առաջին մարդկանցից է, որի հետ ծանոթացել եմ Դանիա տեղափոխվելուց հետո, բայց երբեք առանձնապես մտերիմ չենք եղել, չնայած միշտ դուրս շատ է եկել ինքը: Ու էս հետազոտությունը կարծես առիթ դարձավ, որ մտերմանանք:

Վերենայից բաժանվելուց հետո, երբ բարձրանում էի իմ գրասենյակ, սկսեցի նորից մտածել այն ամենի մասին, ինչի միջով անցնում եմ: Նորից գրանցեցի. լավ եմ: Հետո ծիծաղս եկավ. ոնց որ ինքս իմ հետազոտության նյութը լինեմ, կողքից նայում եմ ինձ, ուսումնասիրում, թե ինչ էմոցիոնալ փուլերով եմ անցնում:

Գրասենյակումս Սոֆի Զելմանի միացրեցի: Ինձ թվում էր՝ իմ կյանքի այս փուլին համապատասխանող երգեր չկան, հետևաբար պետք է լսել միայն այն, ինչ ուրախացնում է: Բայց Սոֆիի երգերից շատերը ոնց որ մեր մասին լինեն: Իսկ Leaving-ը ոտքից գլուխ ինքն էր, բառ առ բառ:

Ահագին աշխատեցի էսօր: Ինչ ծրագրել էի, ավարտեցի: Հետո գնացի էքսպատների դանիերեն հանդիպմանը: Ուղիղ մեկուկես ժամ դանիերեն եմ խոսել: Էդ ընթացքում սկսեցի լարվել, սկսեցի տխրել, սկսեցի անհանգստանալ: Ո՜նց եմ հոգնել էս անվերջ «որտեղի՞ց ես, ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվում» հարցերից: Ու ո՜նց եմ հոգնել, երբ այդ ամենը երբեք չի խորանում, ընկերություն չի դառնում:

Ու երևի Կոպենհագենում ես համեմատաբար բախտավոր էի, որովհետև մինչև հիմա որտեղ ապրել եմ, այդ մակերեսային շփումներից առաջ չեմ անցել: Երևի Քրինան միակ դեպքն էր Խրոնինգենում, մեկ էլ դե մի քանի համակուրսեցիներս: Իսկ էստեղ արդեն հասցրել եմ մտերիմ ընկերներ ձեռք բերել, թեկուզ էլի քիչ են... 

Կարծես փորձում եմ հավաքել քեզ կտոր-կտոր. ծանոթներիցս մեկն իռլանդացի է, մեկը՝ կենսաբան, մեկը՝ ինդուստրիալ դիզայներ, մեկը՝ ճարտարապետ, մեկը՝ Դամիեն Ռայս է լսում: 

Այս երեկո սիրտս ուժեղ ցավում է: Ուղիղ մի շաբաթ է անցել այն օրվանից, ինչ քեզ վերջին անգամ տեսա: Այս երեկո ես լացելու եմ նորից: 

Ընթրիք կպատրաստեմ, Մայայի հետ կչաթվեմ, կգրեմ նորից, կգրեմ, կգրեմ, կգրեմ: Ու կկարոտեմ քեզ: Թող մի քիչ էլ կարոտեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.01.2015), Smokie (21.01.2015), Մուշու (15.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 8*

Երեկ էս գրառումն էի գտել.



> Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա էս ամենը: Ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ գիտակցված ա, ուղեղի զոռ, ցանկացած առաջընթաց մաշկիդ վրա զգում ես, ցանկացած զարգացում մեծ ձեռքբերում ես համարում, հետո՝ խորը շունչ քաշում, թե՝ էս լեվելն էլ բարով-խերով հաղթահարեցինք: Ոնց որ երեխայի զարգացմանը հետևես, թե՝ այսօր առաջին անգամ ժպտաց, այսօր առաջին անգամ նստեց, այսօր առաջին անգամ «մամա» ասաց: Ու դանդաղ, շատ դանդաղ, համատեղ ջանքերով այս ամենն առաջ է գնում: Եվ երբ հասնենք այնտեղ, ուր գնում էինք, այնքան թանկ կլինի մեր ձեռքբերումը, որ ամեն կերպ կդողանք վրան, չենք թողնի, որ հենց էնպես կործանվի:


Փաստորեն, այս մի լեվելը ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում անցնել: Չեմ ուզում անցյալով խոսել, որովհետև հույս ունեմ՝ մի օր անցնելու ենք, անկախ նրանից, թե որ ուղղությամբ կգնանք:

Էլի ահավոր եղանակ: Երկու կղզիները միացնող կամրջին քամին էնքան ուժեղ էր, որ չէի կարողանում պեդալել:

Գործի տեղը լավ էր: Ղեկավարիս հետ երկար զրույց ունեցա: Ասաց, որ պատրաստվում են գրանտի դիմել, ու կուզենար, որ PhD-ս վերջացնելուց հետո իրենց հետ մնայի: Պատասխանեցի, որ շուտ է դրա մասին մտածելը: Ու ի՜նչ լավ է, երբ քեզ արժեքավոր ես զգում, երբ հասկանում ես՝ ընտրություն ունես:

Երեկոյան գնացի Արքս: Հենրիետը հարցազրույց անցկացրեց: Ասաց, որ մինչև կիրակի կհայտնի՝ ինձ վերցնում են որպես կամավոր, թե ոչ: Մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է, որովհետև նման բաների համար իրոք մեծ եմ: Իմ տարիքի միջին վիճակագրական դանիացին արդեն տուն-տեղ, էրեխեք ունի: Ես միջին վիճակագրական չեմ, ոչ էլ դանիացի:

Տուն եկա, անձրևը դեռ շարունակվում է: Մեկուկես ժամից յոգայի եմ:

Էսօր լավ եմ: 

Բայց քանի դեռ ամեն օր գրում եմ ապաքինման մասին, ապաքինումը դեռ չի ավարտվել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.01.2015), Նիկեա (16.01.2015), Ուլուանա (16.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 9*

Անցյալ չորեքշաբթի օրվանից հետո առաջին անգամ գործի հասա ժամը 9-ին: Իհարկե, այսօր ուրբաթ է, ու մեր գրելու խմբով հավաքվում, միասին աշխատում ենք: Բայց անցյալ ուրբաթ նույնիսկ դա չմոտիվացրեց:

Երեք ժամ հինգ հոգով աշխատեցինք, հետո միասին ճաշի գնացինք: Լավ է էլի մնացած PhD-ուսանողների հետ: Խոսակցությունները ձանձրալի ու մակերեսային չեն, նույնիսկ եթե անձնական մակարդակի չենք հասնում: Էնքան տարօրինակ է. ինչ PhD-ս սկսել եմ, մարդիկ շատ սուր կերպով բաժանվել են ակադեմիայի և ոչ ակադեմիայի մարդկանց: Ու վերջիններս ձանձրալի են, մակերեսային, անհետաքրքիր: Չգիտեմ՝ մինչև ակադեմիա մտնելս ե՞ս էլ էի էդպիսին, թե՞ ակադեմիայում հայտնվում են հենց խորը մարդիկ: Ասենք, ուսանողների հարցը մի քիչ ուրիշ է. Մայան դեռ մաստեր է անում, բայց նրա հետ երբեք չեմ ձանձրանում: Բայց Աստված չանի, հանդիպեմ որևէ ծրագրավորողի կամ բանկային աշխատողի: Րոպեներ անց խոսակցությունը կանգ է առնում կամ պտտվում է նույն մակերեսային թեմաների շուրջ:

Օրվա երկրորդ կեսին չկարողացա աշխատել. մեկ բնակարանի փնտրտուքս, մեկ էլ այն փաստը, որ ֆեյսբուքիս բլոկն էսօր դուրս էր եկել, չթողեցին աշխատել: Տրամադրությունս սկսեց վատանալ: Կոմպս վերցրի և ճանապարհվեցի ուղիղ դեպի ֆրանսիական սրճարան, ինչպես ծրագրել էի դեռ շաբաթվա սկզբին. ուրբաթ օրերին ֆրանսիական սրճարանը երկար է բաց մնում:

Մտա քաղաքի կենտրոն: Այստեղ միշտ միայնության զգացողություն է առաջանում: Հասա սրճարանին: Ինչ-որ լավ բան էի ուզում, ինչ-որ պստիկ ջերմություն: Վերջին տարիների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ինձ լուցկիներով աղջիկ զգացի: 

Էրեկ Հեմինգուեյից մի մեջբերում կարդացի: Ասվում էր՝ երբ որևէ լավ կամ վատ բան ավարտվում է, տեղը դատարկություն է մնում: Եթե վատ է, ինքնիրեն լցվում է, իսկ եթե լավ բան է, միայն ավելի լավ բանը կարող է լցնել:

Փնտրում եմ ավելի լավ բանը: Իսկ մինչ այդ լուցկիներ եմ վառում ու փորձում պատկերացնել, թե տաք է:

----------

Alphaone (16.01.2015), CactuSoul (21.01.2015), Smokie (21.01.2015), Srtik (17.01.2015), Thom (19.03.2019), Դատարկություն (16.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (16.01.2015), Մուշու (16.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2015), Նիկեա (19.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 10*

Այսօր կկարողանայի գրել, թե տասը օր է անցել, ինչ վերջին անգամ իրար հետ խոսել ենք, ու սեպտեմբերից, թե հոկտեմբերից հաշված դա լռության ամենաերկար ժամանակահատվածն է: Կկարողանայի գրել, որ տասը օրը նույնիսկ շատ քիչ է թվացել, չեմ էլ զգացել, թե ինչպես այսքան ժամանակ անցավ, մինչդեռ ընդամենը դեկտեմբերին անգամ երկու-երեք օրվա լռությունը սպանիչ էր լինում: Կկարողանայի գրել, բայց...

Առավոտը յոգայի գնացի, հետո սուպերմարկետ, հետո՝ տուն: Սենյակս հավաքեցի, շարունակեցի բնակարանի փնտրտուքը, լվացքը միացրի, գրքերս կողքս դրեցի, որ էսօր կարդամ: Թղթերս պատրաստեցի, որ Սոնյայի նամակին պատասխանեմ:

Ու մեկ էլ ֆեյսբուքով գրեցիր դու, թե՝ կոլեգաս փետրվարի 9-ից ազատ սենյակ ունի, Նորեբրոյում, լճերի մոտ: Կարծում ես՝ կընդունեի՞ առաջարկը: Ես փորձում եմ քեզնից հեռու մնալ, իսկ դու առաջարկում ես ապրել մի մարդու հետ, որն ամեն օր քեզ տեսնելու է: Շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի ու ասացի, որ կմտածեմ:

Տասը օր, տասը օր չէինք խոսել: Ուզեցի հարցնել՝ ոնց ես: Չհարցրի:

Իսկ Մանուն էսօր բացիկը ստացավ, էն մեկը, որ Կեֆլավիկի հյուրանոցի հսկայական համարում քո դիմաց նստած գրում էի... Հա, հենց էդ հյուրանոցում: Հիշու՞մ ես:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.01.2015), Smokie (21.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (17.01.2015), Մուշու (17.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2015), Նիկեա (19.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 11*

Էրեկ Սկայփով Լիլիթի հետ խոսելիս մեկ էլ մեյլ ստացա. բոլիգպորտալում իմ երազանքների բնակարանի հայտարարությունն էր տեղադրվել: Արագ-արագ զանգեցի, պայմանավորվեցի, որ գնամ նայելու: Արան էլ որոշեց հետս գալ, որովհետև հավանաբար մի սենյակն ինքն էր վերցնելու:

Հանդիպեցի Արային, պատրաստվում էինք քայլել դեպի բնակարանը, մեկ էլ սմս ստացա, թե բնակարանն արդեն տրվել ա վարձակալության: Ու էդտեղից սկսվեց ներվային նոպան: Մի սենյակի համար էլ էի պայմանավորվել Վելբուում: Արան որոշեց հետս գալ: Հազիվ էի ինձ զսպում, որ վիրավորական բաներ չասեմ. ներսից ահավոր ներվային էի չգիտեմ ինչու:

Վելբուի սենյակը լավն էր: Տանտիրուհին հաճելի կին էր: Միակ մինուսն էն էր, որ պադվալային հարկ էր: Դե հա, մեկ էլ Վելբուն մի քիչ քաղաքից դուրս է:

Եկանք քաղաքի կենտրոն, Արան գնաց իր գործերով, իսկ ես Ալլամին պիտի հանդիպեի: Միասին գնացինք սթորիթելինգի: Միջոցառումը շատ հավես անցավ, պատմությունները շատ հետաքրքիր էին ու հավես էլ կատարվեցին: Բայց մի տեսակ նեղվում էի, որ մենակ չեմ գնացել: Հա, պատկերացնու՞մ եք, նեղվում էի մենակ չլինելուց: Իսկ Ալլամին կանչել էի իբր որ մենակ չգնամ:

Հետո Ալլամի հետ մի քիչ զբոսնեցինք Կոպենհագենում: Մտածում եմ՝ հաստատ հետն ապագա չունեմ, անիմաստ ա շարունակելը: Հա, ինքը լավ տղա ա, գուցե միջակ հարաբերություն ստացվի, բայց պե՞տք ա դա ինձ: Չգիտեմ, չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, որ ընկերություն են անում ու ընտանիք կազմում առանձնապես միմյանցով հետաքրքրված չլինելով: Ու գիտեմ, որ շատերն են անում: Ես էլ կարող եմ էդպես անել: Բայց չեմ ուզում: Հաստատ չէ... ես կամ պիտի զգամ էն, ինչ Դ-ի հետ էի զգում, կամ էլ ավելի լավ ա մենակ մնամ: 

Մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ Ալլամի ներկայությամբ ներվայնությունս նույնիսկ ավելանում ա: Չգիտեմ՝ տուն չճարելն ա պատճառը, թե իսկապես մարդկանց կարիքը հեչ չունեմ. որ մենակ եմ մնում, լավ եմ լինում:

Ալլամը գնաց Մալմո, ես էլ քշեցի տուն: Մեկ էլ Դ-ի տան մոտով անցնելուց էլի հեկեկոցս սկսվեց: Ե՞րբ պիտի էս անտեր տնից գնամ, որ էդ կողմերով էլ չանցնեմ:

Ու հիմա վատ եմ: Ահավոր ներվային: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (21.01.2015), Smokie (21.01.2015), Մուշու (18.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2015), Նիկեա (19.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 11, մաս 2*

Էսօր կատաղած եմ նաև քեզ վրա: Չգիտեմ՝ բնակարանի փնտրտուքս է պատճառը, թե քո բացակայությունը, բայց ահավոր ջղային վիճակում եմ: Որովհետև էս պահին հենց քո կարիքն ունեմ, հենց դու ես պետք, որ նստես կողքս ու հանգստացնես: Ու կատաղում եմ, որ քեզ չեմ գտնում ուրիշների մեջ: Կատաղում եմ, որ թույլ եմ տվել, որ այդ աստիճանի անփոխարինելի դառնաս ինձ համար: 

Լուրջ եմ ասում՝ հիմա էնպիսի վիճակում եմ, երբ մենակ լինելն ինձ ավելի լավ ա, քան մարդկանց հետ շփվելը: Էս էլ արդեն երկրորդ անգամ էս շաբաթվա մեջ... Հենց սոցիալիզացվում եմ, վատանում եմ:

----------

Նիկեա (19.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 12*

Առավոտը մինչև ոսկորներս թրջված ու սառած մտա գրասենյակս: Մտածեցի՝ ըհը, հիմա սուրճ կսարքեմ, Ֆակտայից առած քընելսնայլով նախաճաշ կանեմ ու կամաց-կամաց վիքենդից կվերադառնամ աշխատանքի:

Կոմպս չմիացավ: Կատաղեցի: Շալակեցի, որ տանեմ այթիիշնիկների մոտ: Այթի բաժինը տեղափոխվել էր: Հետ էկա գրասենյակ, փորձեցի հիշել այթի բաժնի համարը: Բջջայինից ստիպված զանգեցի, որովհետև աշխատանքային հեռախոսս կոմպին է միացած: Այթիիշնիկ տղան ասեց, որ ժամը մեկից հետո տանեմ կոմպս: Աչքս լույս. ժամը մեկին Բիրգիտի հետ հանդիպում ունեմ:

Էդպես մինչև ընդմիջում դեսուդեն գնալով, քիչումիչ հոդվածներ կարդալով ձգեցի: Ընդմիջմանը էրեխեքին տուն փնտրելու արկածներս պատմեցի, ծիծաղից թուլացել էին: Բիրգիտի հետ հանդիպումը շատ հավես անցավ: Պարզվեց՝ ինքն էլ է Հրաչ Մարտիրոսյանին ճանաչում, նրանց տանն էլ եղել է:

Հետո կոմպս տարա այթիիշնիկի մոտ: Էս կողմ նայեց, էն կողմ նայեց, թե՝ կոմպդ պիտի թողնես մոտս, եթե ես չկարանամ սարքեմ, վաղը մասնագետ կկանչեմ, թե՝ հեչ մի մտածի, էս շաբաթվա մեջ հաստատ կլինի: Աչքս լույս այ հիմար: Մինչև էդ կոմպը չլինի, ես չեմ կարա աշխատեմ:

Էդպես հետ գնացի օֆիսս, մի քիչ նստեցի, մտածեցի՝ մնում եմ, ինչ անեմ: Գնամ տուն, գոնե իմ անձնական կոմպով մի քիչ գործ անեմ, մինչև:

Դուրս եկա, փորձեցի հեծանիվս արձակել, մեկ էլ թշշոց լսեցի: Աչքիս առաջ անիվս փսկեց: Ըհը, էս էլ ու պըրծ: Հեծանիվս գլորելով տարա Ամաբրոգեյդի ամենամոտ հեծանվախանութը: Մասնագետն ասեց՝ ժամը հինգին արի: Մեկուկես ժամ: 

Փողոցն անցա, մտա մոտակա կաֆեն, որ սուրճ խմեմ: Մեկ էլ նկատեմ՝ էդ կաֆեն Under Elmene-ն ա՝ Ծփիների տակ: Ու վատացա: Էդ կաֆեն էր, որ պիտի գնայինք դեկտեմբերի էն օրը, երբ ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց: 

Ու ընդհանրապես գլխիս եկած բոլոր սթրեսներից վատացած սկսեցի լացել: Ախր ինչու՞ ա ամեն ինչ էսպես իրար հետևից կատարվում: Սկսած էմոցիոնալ հարվածից, վերջացրած տուն փնտրելու սթրեսով, առողջական հարցերով ու փչացած հեծանիվով ու կոմպով: Ոնց որ ինչ-որ մեկի էքսպերիմենտի մասնակից լինեմ, ու փորձեն պարզել, թե ինչքան սթրեսի կդիմանամ: 

Էսօր իրոք վատ էի, ֆիզիկապես վատ էի: Էսօր լիքը ժամանակ ունեի մտածելու, ու հասկացա, թե ինչքան անհույս ա ամեն ինչ, թե ինչքան ահավոր ա անընդհատ նորանոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալը ու անկապ մակերեսային խոսակցություններ ունենալը, թե ինչքան փոքր ա հավանականությունը, որ Դ-ի նման մեկի հետ կծանոթանամ մոտ ապագայում: 

Էրեկ Դ-ն գրել էր, հարցնում էր, թե ինչ որոշեցի իր կոլեգայի առաջարկած սենյակի հաշվով: Ասացի, որ չեմ ուզում, որովհետև ինձ դուր չի գալիս իրեն ծանոթ մեկի հետ ապրելու գաղափարը: Ասաց, որ ինքն առանց հետին մտքի է առաջարկել: Հարցրի, թե ոնց է: Ասաց՝ I have been okay: Գիտեմ էդ օքեյը, էդ էն ա, որ չես ուզում ասել՝ ո*ի, բայց չես էլ ուզում խաբել, ասել՝ հիանալի: Ու հա, ես էլ եմ էս օրերի ընթացքում օքեյ էղել ու չգիտեմ՝ մինչև երբ ուղղակի օքեյ կլինեմ: Ուզում եմ հրաշալի լինել: Ինչպես Կոպենհագեն ժամանելուս առաջին օրն էր, ինչպես հրաշալի էի մինչև նոյեմբերի վերջերը:

Լիլիթն էլ էսօր ստացավ Իսլանդիայի բացիկը: Իսլանդիան իմ կյանքում տարօրինակ սիմվոլ ա, մի ճամփորդություն, որն իր մեջ ամեն ինչ պարունակում ա: Երևի մի օր ամեն դեպքում բլոգումս գրեմ դրա մասին:

Էսօր մի հոդված կարդացի: Ասում էր՝ մենք լավ ենք հիշում մեր սիրած մարդու հետ կապված ամեն ինչ: Ու իրոք. Իսլանդիայի ամեն վայրկյանն ահավոր լավ եմ հիշում: Վստահ եմ, որ Դ-ն էլ:

Էնքան ահավոր ա... Հայաստանում կատարվող ամեն ինչ ոնց որ կողքովս անցնի:

----------

CactuSoul (22.01.2015), Cassiopeia (20.01.2015), Smokie (21.01.2015), Մուշու (20.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2015), Ուլուանա (20.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 13*

Մարիայի հետ իջանք սուրճ խմելու: Ամեն անգամ ադմինիստրացիայի տարածք մտնելիս շունչս պահած նայում եմ՝ փոստ ունեմ, թե չէ: Թեթևանում եմ, երբ տեսնում եմ՝ դարակս դատարկ է:

Էսօր կանաչ ծրար կար: Ու այն հասցեից էր, որից վախենում էի: Անվանս դիմաց երկու տառ կար գրված. Dr.: Միայն ինքն է ինձ այդպես դիմում: Բացեցի ծրարը, թեև գիտեի մեջն ինչ էր լինելու: Հուլիսին կայանալիք երկու համերգների մեկական տոմս: Պիտի միասին գնայինք: Մեր բաժանման այն երեկոն ասացի, որ իմ տոմսերն ինձ տա, ես կորոշեմ՝ ինչ անեմ: Ու հույս ունեի, անվերջ հույս ունեի, որ այդ ծրարը երբեք չի գա, որովհետև այդ տոմսերը մեզ իրար կապող միակ թելն էին:

Տոմսերի հետ մի թուղթ էր դրված, վրան՝ շեմրոքի տերև, ու ամսաթիվը՝ հունվարի 18: 

Ու հիմա ծրարը կողքս է, էլ չեմ կարողանում աշխատել:

----------

Alphaone (20.01.2015), CactuSoul (22.01.2015), Smokie (21.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2015), Վոլտերա (20.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 13, մաս 2*

Շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի տոմսերն ուղարկելու համար: Մի քիչ խոսեցինք: Դու փորձում էիր թաքցնել, թե ինչքան վատ ես, իսկ ես անկապ կծմծում էի, մինչև խոսակցությունը նորից փակուղի մտավ, ու երկուսս էլ լռեցինք:

Դանիերենի դասից հետո սովորականի պես գնացինք գարեջրվելու: Ինչ Քրիստիանն այլևս չի գալիս դասերի, ես մնացել եմ միակ ոչ գերմանախոսը գերմանացիների ու ավստրիացիների խմբում: Սովորաբար նման դեպքերում ես ինձ հեչ լավ չեմ զգում, բայց սա մի տեսակ հարազատ խումբ է դարձել: Շատ էլ որ ամենախորը զրույցները միայն պատերազմի մասին են:

Էսօր հասարակական տրանսպորտով էի. առավոտը ձյուն էր գալիս: Նորեպորտում Անդրեասին ու Մառլենին հաջող արեցի, իջա գնացքից, նստեցի ավտոբուս: Հենց գիտակցեցի ծանոթ մարդկանց բացակայությունը, աչքերս սկսեցին կամաց-կամաց թրջվել:

Կանգառում իջա, քայլեցի դեպի մեր շենք, բայց Հարալդսգեյդով գնալու փոխարեն մտա կողքի պուճուր փողոցներից մեկը, որտեղ Ադամն է ապրում: Ինչ հայտնաբերել եմ, որ ես ու Ադամը նույն թաղամասում ենք ապրում, անընդհատ ուզում եմ նրան պատահաբար հանդիպել: Էսօր հատկապես ուզում էի: Ադամը միակ մարդն է Կոպենհագենում, որը թե՛ ինձ, թե՛ Դ-ին գիտի: Ու մի տեսակ ուզում էի ուղղակի հետը խոսել:

Ադամի տան լույսերն անջատած էին: Շարունակեցի քայլել դեպի մեր շենքը: Անցնում էի տաքուկ առանձնատների մոտով, որտեղ մարդիկ իրենց տներում փակված վայելում էին ձմեռային երեկոն: Ու էդ հարմարավետությունը տեսնելիս լացս հեկեկոցի վերածվեց: Ընդամենը տասը օրից տեղափոխվում եմ, գնում եմ մի ուրիշ ժամանակավոր տուն, մի ուրիշ տեղ պիտի ևս վեց ամիս ապրեմ, որ հետո հաջորդը փնտրեմ: Ու էսպես անվերջ: 

Ահավոր միայնություն զգացի: Ամբողջ աշխարհի առաջ կանգնած էի մենակ: Ամբողջ Կոպենհագենում մենակ էի, ու ոչ ոք չկար, որ սփոփեր: Մի կերպ ինձ տուն գցեցի: Նաչոն միջանցքում էր: Արագ բարևեցի ու իմ սենյակում փակվեցի: 

Վերջին օրերին վախենում եմ հայելու մեջ նայել: Աչքերիս փայլը կորել է: Ու ինչքան էլ ծամածռվեմ, դեմքիցս չի անհետանում էս տառապած արտահայտությունը: Էլ չեմ ուզում էսպես, ուզում եմ երջանկությունս հետ գա: Ախր ինձ էնքան քիչ բան է պետք երջանիկ լինելու համար: Ինչու՞ էդ մի պուճուրն էլ չեմ ստանում: 

Ես ելքեր եմ որոնում ու չեմ գտնում: Էլ չեմ կարող այսպես շարունակել, քեզ մոտ էլ չեմ վերադառնալու, հույս չունենաս: Ու չգիտեմ՝ ուր գնամ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ, չգիտեմ՝ ում հետ ու ինչպես շփվեմ: Մոլորվել եմ: Իմ հին կյանքը հետ եմ ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (21.01.2015), CactuSoul (22.01.2015), Smokie (22.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2015), Ուլուանա (21.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 14*

«Թորի Էյմոսն ամռանը Եվրոպայում շրջագայելու է: Իմաստ չկա քեզ հարցնելու, թե արդյոք կուզենաս ինձ միանալ, չէ՞»,- գրեցի:
«Կուզեի, որ այդպես չլիներ, բայց վախենամ՝ իրոք իմաստ չկա»,- պատասխանեց:

Ամբողջ գիշեր չէի քնել: Ժամը երեքին ատարաքսի մի հաբ կուլ տվեցի, որ գոնե մինչև յոթն աչքերս փակեմ: Առավոտյան երբ նայեցի հայելու մեջ, տեսքիցս վատացա: Կոպերս ահավոր ուռած էին:

Հեծանիվ նստեցի, գնացի Վելբու՝ պայմանագիրը ստորագրելու: Ապագա տանտիրուհիս՝ Բիրգիտը, տեսնելով, որ դրսում հանեցի կոշիկներս, ներս բերեց, ասաց՝ կսառեն, հետո որ դուրս գաս, կմրսես:

Պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց հետո գործի քշեցի: Թաղամասն էի ուսումնասիրում. առաջիկա կես տարին էստեղ եմ ապրելու: Սուպերմարկետները ոնց որ հեռու են, բայց լիճը մոտ է: Ճամփան բլրով է անցնում. քրտնելով վեր, հետո գլորվելով ներքև: Բայց ընդհանուր շատ երկար չէր:

Գործի մտա սուրճ չխմելուց ու անքուն գիշերվանից սատկած: Բիրգիտն սմս էր գրել, թե կարիք չկա մինչև ամսվա վերջ սպասելու, հենց էս քանի օրն էլ կարող եմ տեղափոխվել: Շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի այդքան բարի լինելու համար, բայց ասացի, որ հիմիկվա տունս մինչև ամսվա վերջ պայմանագրի մեջ է:

Ճաշին Վիոլենի հետ զավզակում էինք: Մեկ էլ Վիոլենը թե՝ էստեղ էս ինչքան մարդ կա, որ չեմ ճանաչում: Նայեցի նոր ներս մտած տղաներին: Հայացքս ֆիքսվեց նրանցից կանաչ մայկա հագածի վրա: Սեղանի շուրջ լռություն տիրեց: Հայացքս արդեն անցնում էր քաղաքավարության սահմանները: "A man!" մեկ էլ բացականչում եմ: Կոլեգաներս խառնվում են իրար, թե էս ինչ էղավ հենց նոր, էդ տղու սե՞ռն էի ստուգում, ինչ ա: Իսկ տղան ինձ ուղղեց, "The man." Իրա մայկայի վրա ընդամենը իռլանդերեն գրված էր "an fear." 

Պարզվեց՝ ինքը դանիացի է, բայց լավ իռլանդերեն գիտի: Ասում է՝ տասնհինգ տարեկանից է սովորում: Ասում է՝ իռլանդական ամեն ինչը սիրում է: Հետո եսիմ ոնց սկսում ենք զանազան լեզուներից ու հոլովներից խոսել: Ասում եմ՝ իմ մայրենի լեզվում հոլովներ կան: Հարցնում են՝ որն ա քո մայրենին: Ասում եմ՝ հայերենը: Մեկ էլ կողքիս տղան ա ոգևորվում, թե՝ ամառը գնալու եմ Հայաստան, Հրաչ Մարտիրոսյանի ճամբարին մասնակցեմ: Իսկ կանաչ մայկայով տղան ասում ա, որ իրա հայերենը էդքան էլ լավ չի, ընդամենը մի կուրս ա վերցրել: Ասում եմ՝ ես հեսա հայերեն եմ տալու, համեցեք: Կողքիս տղան ասում ա՝ յա՜, էդ դու՞ ես լինելու, գրանցվել եմ արդեն:

Լանչից հետո իջնում եմ գրասենյակս: Մի քիչ հետո լիտվական շոկոլադը ձեռքին Վիոլենն ա գալիս: Ասում ա՝ գիտե՞ս, էս տուփով մտա խոհանոց, էդ տարօրինակ լեզուներ իմացողներին (հնդեվրոպագետներին նկատի ունի) ցույց տվեցի, ասեցի՝ թե էդքան խելասեք՝ էս ինչ լեզու ա: Մի վայրկյան էլ չտևեց, միանգամից երեքով միասին ասեցին՝ լիտվերեն ա: Մանթո մեռա:

Վիոլենի հետ գործ արեցինք, հետո ինքը գնաց, հետո ես շարունակեցի գործս: Թորի Էյմոսի օրերն էսօր արդեն հաստատվել են. հունիսի 12-ին ու 13-ին Նորվեգիայում փառատոնների ա մասնակցում: Երևի 12-ի համար տոմս առնեմ, համ էլ Պատի Սմիթին կտեսնեմ:

Տուն եմ գալիս, ու տրամս բարձր ա: Ի՜նչ լավ ա, հեսա տեղափոխվում եմ, երկու շաբաթից էլ սկսելու եմ դասավանդել, իսկ էսօրվա ճաշի ընդմիջումը վերջին երկու շաբաթների ընթացքում կատարված ամենալավ բանն էր: Էսօր առաջին անգամ հասկացա, որ ամեն դեպքում ավելի լավն էլ կարա լինի:

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2015), Smokie (22.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (21.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2015), Ուլուանա (22.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Մի բացիկի մեջ շրթներկով նուռ նկարեցի ու փոստով ուղարկեցի Դ-ին՝ որպես պատասխան շեմրոքին: Ու էդ պահն ինձ բացել էր. ծրարը գցեցի փոստարկղը, հեծանիվով Դ-ի տան ու գործի մոտով անցնելով իմ տուն գնացի:

----------

Smokie (22.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 15*

Արթնացա, ու ոնց որ էլ քնելու կարիք չունեի: Աչքերս բացեցի հանգիստ քնից թարմացած: Վաղուց էսքան լավ չէի քնել: Ու անգամ հանգստացնող հաբ չէի ընդունել:

Չգիտեմ՝ ընդհանուր երեկվա բարձր տրամադրությու՞նս էր պատճառը, թե քեզ հետ ունեցած զրույցը: Գիշերը նվնվոցդ դրել էիր, թե համերգներին չես գալու (իմպուլսիվ որոշում. դեռ կես տարի ունես մտածելու), առաջարկում, որ ես գնեմ տոմսերը, որովհետև մենակ չես սիրում համերգներ գնալ: Չէ, թանկագինս, քո տոմսերն ինձ պետք չեն, որովհետև ես շատ վաղուցվանից եմ սովորել համերգների համար միայն մի տոմս գնել, ու ինձ համար մենակ գնալն ավելի շատ նորմա է, քան բացառություն: 

Մեր այդ կարճ խոսակցությունից տպավորություն ստացա, որ դու շատ ավելի շատ ես տառապում, քան ես, չնայած մի քանի օր առաջ փորձում էիր ինձ հակառակում համոզել: Ես ապաքինման ճամփան եմ բռնել ու շուտով հաստատ տեղ եմ հասնելու, դու՝ չգիտեմ ուր կգնաս: Վերադարձի ակնկարկներիդ կատակներով պատասխանեցի: Գուցե մի օր վերադառնամ, չի բացառվում, բայց այդ մի օրը կարող է լինել վաղը կամ քսան տարի անց: Կամ կարող է ընդհանրապես չվերադառնամ:

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2015), GriFFin (22.01.2015), Smokie (22.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 15, մաս 2*

Վիոլենը մեյլ էր գրել. «Գիտես, նենց նախանձում եմ, որ Դամիեն Ռայսի համերգին ես գնալու: Ջահել ժամանակ գնացել եմ, երբ դեռ Լիզա Հանիգանի հետ էր»:
Պատասխան. «Հենց Լիզայի ու Դամիենի հարաբերություններն են էլի պատճառը, որ էսպիսի իրավիճակում հայտնվեցինք»:
Վիոլենը. «Հը՞: Կարո՞ղ ա կարծում ա դու էլ Լիզայի պես սոլո կարիերա կսկսես»:
Ու էստեղ ծիծաղից թուլացա: Էս էլ էսօրվա հիթն էր:

Երեկոյան գնացի մշակութային շոկի մասին լեկցիայի: Վատացա, երբ լսեցի, թե ինչ սարսափների միջով են մարդիկ անցնում: Ասենք, նույնիսկ իմ անձնական կյանքի էսպիսի հարվածը ինձ չհասցրեց էն վիճակին, ինչի միջով շատ մարդիկ անցնում են: Ընդ որում, իրանք մենակ չէին էկել. ամուսին-բան ունեին կողքից: Իսկ ես հերիք չի մենակ եմ, դեռ ամենաիզոլացված աշխատանքներից եմ կատարում: Ու նե՜նց մեծ ու հասուն զգացի ինձ, նե՜նց փորձառու: Սկսեցի հպարտանալ ինքս ինձնով, ուրախանալ, որ կարողացել եմ խուսափել մշակութային շոկի ծուղակից: 

Գրողը տանի, կարող ա դեռ էնքան լավ չեմ, ինչքան Դանիա գալուս առաջին օրերին: Բայց ես հեչ բողոքելու տեղ չունեմ:

----------

Alphaone (23.01.2015), Cassiopeia (23.01.2015), Ուլուանա (23.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 16*

Առավոտյան երկինքը կապույտ էր:

Եվ երբ Զիլանդն Ամային կապող կամրջի վրայով հերթական անգամ անցա, երբ քամի չկար, ու սառը օդը փչում էր դեմքիս, երբ դիմացի ջերմաչափը զրո աստիճան էր ցույց տալիս, աչքերս փակեցի ու առանց արգելակելու սլացա ներքև. ես երջանիկ եմ: Ես ապաքինվել եմ ու վերադարձել այնտեղ, որտեղից կորել էի: 

Հեմինգուեյի ասած դատարկությունը լցվել է: Ես գտել եմ ավելի լավը, իսկ այդ ավելի լավը հենց ես եմ: Ու սկսեցի հպարտանալ այն անձով, որը դարձա Դանիա տեղափոխվելուս ընթացքում: Երեկվա հոգեբանը մանրամասն պատմում էր հարդինես կոչվող երևույթի ու իդեալական անձի մասին: Ու բացատրում էր, որ թրեյնինգներ կան դրան հասնելու համար, դժվար չէ: Մի քանի անգամ ռիսկային որոշում ընդունելուց հետո այլևս ռիսկը սթրեսային չի դառնում, իսկ նոր իրավիճակներին սովորելը հեշտանում է: Այդպիսի մարդիկ նաև ցանկանում են ինչ-որ բան փոխել իրենց շրջապատում:

Ես թաքուն ժպտացի՝ հասկանալով, որ ոչ մի թրեյնինգի կարիք չունեմ, որովհետև իմ կյանքի ոչ մի փուլում ռիսկերից չեմ վախեցել: Ու հենց էդ ռիսկերի արդյունքում դարձել եմ լրիվ այլ որակի մարդ: Ինչի՞ց պիտի բողոքեմ, երբ երևի քաղաքում ապրող միակ էքսպատն եմ, որը մշակութային շոկ չի տանում: Ինձնից բացի երևի մեկ էլ Էլոիզն է, իսկ Էլոիզը նույնպես կյանքում լիքը ռիսկերի գնացած մարդ է: 

Ինչի՞ց պիտի բողոքեմ, երբ դանիացիների վարքագիծը բնավ չի նյարդայնացնում, լեզուն (լավ) չիմանալը չի խանգարում, երբ ինքս իմ մշակութային ժառանգությունը գնահատում եմ՝ հարգելով նաև դանիացիներինը, երբ ինչ-որ ապուշ բան անում են, մեծահոգաբար ներում եմ՝ հասկանալով, որ ուղղակի իրենք էդպես են սովոր: 

Ինչի՞ց պիտի բողոքեմ, երբ անգամ անձնական ծանր հարվածն ընդամենը մեկուկես օր ինձ անկողնում պահեց: Դրանից հետո արդեն վերադարձել էի իմ նորմալ կյանքին, մինչդեռ մնացած էքսպատներին նույնիսկ ամենափոքր բանը կարող է դեպրեսել:

Սկսեցի հպարտանալ իմ անցած ճանապարհով, գնահատել այն կետը, որին հասել եմ ու ընտրածս ուղղությունը: 

Ցերեկը վերջացրի Վիկտորյայի վորքշոփի ընթացքում սկսածս պատմվածքը: Անընդհատ մի լեզվից մյուսը փոխելով, փորձելով, ավելացնելով, պակասացնելով: Ու երբ զգացի, որ այլևս չեմ կարողանում աշխատել վրան, ուղարկեցի քննադատության:

Ու հիմա լավ եմ, շատ լավ եմ: Երջանիկ եմ, կյանքիցս գոհ: Նստած եմ ֆրանսիական սրճարանում, ու երևի ամեն ուրբաթ գործից հետո էստեղ գալը սովորություն կդառնա:

Ապաքինման երկրորդ փուլը համարենք ավարտված:

----------

Alphaone (23.01.2015), boooooooom (23.01.2015), Cassiopeia (23.01.2015), Smokie (24.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (23.01.2015), Մուշու (23.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 16, մաս 2*

Ասում ա՝ արի միասին գնանք Թորի Էյմոսի համերգին: Արյա, ես վատ եմ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 17*

Մեր բաժանումից հետո այսօր առաջին անգամ տեսա քեզ: Մազերդ գզգզված, աչքերիդ տակ կլորակներ էին: Էնքան տառապած տեսք ունեիր: Իսկ իմ տրամադրությունը բարձր էր, ու գիտեմ, որ երջանկությունից շողում էի. առավոտյան հայելու մեջ նայելիս ինձ շատ էի դուր եկել:
Երբ գիդը խոսում էր, զգում էի հայացքդ մեջքիս վրա, հենց քեզ էի նայում, արագ թեքում էիր: Ավելի ուշ, երբ կողքովդ անցա, իբր նոր նկատելով բարևեցիր: 

Սուրճի ժամին նստած էիր մի անկյունում ահավոր մենակ ու դժբախտ: Մեղքս եկար: Մոտեցա քեզ, փորձեցի մի երկու բառ փոխանակել: Դողում էիր: Հետո նորից վեր կացա ու միացա հենց նոր ծանոթացածս տղաներին: 

Գիտե՞ս, թե այսօր ինչ օր է: Ուղիղ կես տարի է անցել մեր ծանոթության օրվանից: Ու տարօրինակ կերպով հենց կես տարի անց նորից հանդիպում ենք նույն ISM-ի միջոցառմանը: Այն ժամանակ արև էր շողում ու շոգ էր, իսկ այսօր ձյուն է գալիս:

Շրջագայության երկրորդ հատվածի ընթացքում սրթսրթում էիր, որովհետև գլխարկ ու շարֆ չունեիր ու աշնանային կոշիկներով էիր: Իսկ ես փաթաթվել էի իմ տաք հագուստի մեջ ու վայելում էի ինձ վրա ընկած ձյան յուրաքանչյուր փաթիլը: Էնքա՜ն խեղճուկրակ էիր: Ես ինքս ինձ անընդհատ հարցնում էի. ո՞նց, ես էս մարդու՞ն եմ սիրել: 

Վերջում, երբ արդեն հեռանում էի, Էդուարդոն հետևիցս եկավ և կմկմալով հարցրեց, թե արդյոք կարող ենք հանդիպել սուրճ խմելու, որովհետև երկուսս էլ Օստերբրոյում ենք ապրում: Համարս տվեցի ու ինձնից գոհ հեռացա: Ուղիղ կես տարի առաջ դու չէիր համարձակվել կոնկրետ առաջարկ անել, այլ մտել էիր ինտերնետ ու փորձել զարտուղի ճանապարհներով գտնել ինձ, նամակով Լոնդոն կանչել: 

Դեյվիդն էր գրել, հարցնում էր, թե արդյոք վաղն իր տուն կգնամ սուրճի: Ալլամն էլ էր ուզում այս շաբաթ-կիրակի գալ Կոպենհագեն, չթողեցի: Գրողը տանի, իմ կյանքում երբեք էս կարգի տղամարդկային ուշադրության չեմ արժանացել: 

Տուն եկա՝ երջանիկ ու կյանքիցս գոհ: Դու ինձ կորցրիր, թանկագինս, կորցրիր: Եվ հիմա, երբ հաղթահարել եմ քեզ, ու խելքին մոտ է թվում նորից քեզ հետ ընկերներ լինելը, ինքս ինձ հարցնում եմ՝ ինչի՞ համար: Միակ պատճառը, որ կարող է ինձ քեզ մոտ վերադարձնել այն է, որ քեզ ահավոր խղճում եմ: Իսկ դու չես ուզում, չէ՞, որ խղճահարությունից քեզ հետ շփվեմ:

Էսօր էլի ավտոբուսում աչքիցս մի քանի արցունք ընկավ, բայց այս անգամ երջանկության: Իսկ երբ դուրս եկա, անցա Հարալդսգեյդով՝ վազելով ձյան տակ, որովհետև էնքան բարձր էր տրամադրությունս, որ քայլելը շատ դանդաղ էր թվում:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.01.2015), Smokie (24.01.2015), Մուշու (24.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2015), Վոլտերա (24.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 18*

Առավոտյան արթնացա՝ վախենալով, որ երեկվա լավ տրամադրությունս չի պահպանվի: Բայց դրսում արև էր, ձյունն էլ նստել էր, հետևաբար պատճառ չկար ուրախ չլինելու: 

Ապաքինման 18-րդ օրը դու արդեն հաջորդ հանդիպում ես պլանավորում: Իսկ ես այն հետ եմ մղում, որ հնարավորինս ուշ լինի. երկու շաբաթ անց: Էկրանի հետևում թաքնված ծիծաղում եմ ու տպում. «Վստա՞հ ես, որ կդիմանաս էմոցիոնալ սառնությանս»: Ինձ հաղթած եմ զգում, իրավիճակի տերը: 

Ասում ես՝ վերջացնենք պատմվածքը: Գիտես, էն ժամանակ, երբ սկսեցինք միասին գրել, ես հավատում էի, որ մենք երկուսով համագործակցելով մեծ բարձունքների կհասնենք: Ու կհասնեինք, որովհետև մեր ուղեղներն էնքա՜ն լավ էին միասին աշխատում, էնքա՜ն լավ էին իրար լրացնում: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ կկարողանա՞նք նույն արդյունքին հասնել, երբ ահա արդեն 18-րդ օրն է, որ իմ ամբողջ ուժն ու էներգիան օգտագործում եմ էմոցիոնալ սառնության հասնելու համար: Ու հասել եմ: Դու կդիմանա՞ս իմ ներկայությանը, երբ հանդիպելիս չգրկեմ, երբ հայացքս անընդհատ փախցնեմ, երբ թույլ չտամ, որ մտնես իմ տարածք:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.01.2015), Smokie (25.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (30.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Վոլտերա (25.01.2015), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (25.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամիսների ընթացքում կուտակված բացիկների քանակից հասկանում ես, թե այդ երկրում որքան երկար ես ապրել: Առաջներում միշտ բացիկներս հավաքում, հետս Հայաստան էի տանում: Ինչ եկել եմ Դանիա, ոչ մի բացիկ Հայաստան չեմ տարել: Վերջին երեք տարիների ընթացքում ոչ մի երկրում այնքան երկար չեմ ապրել, որքան Դանիայում: Ու բացիկների կույտը չգիտեմ՝ որ ճամպրուկումս տեղավորեմ:

Մի քանի ամիսը մեկ պետք է տեղափոխվել, որպեսզի բացես այն դարակները, որոնք երբեք չէիր բացի, որպեսզի դեն նետես իրեր, որոնք քեզ համար կարևոր չէին, բայց էդպես էլ ռիսկդ չէր հերիքում ազատվել դրանցից, որպեսզի կողքովդ անցնեն հիշողությունները՝ հատ-հատ: Ու գտնում ես ալբոմը, որտեղ խնամքով զետեղել ես Կոպենհագենի կյանքդ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ դրա առաջին երեք ամիսները: Երեք ամիս անց այն ընդհատվում է, որովհետև դրանից հետո մի նոր փուլ է սկսվում: 

Գտնում ես նաև այն մուգ կարմիր ծրարը, որի մեջ մի սիրուն երկտող է պահված: Բացում ես, կարդում նորից ու նորից, դնում այնպիսի տեղ, որ հանկարծ չկորի: Դարսում ես նամակներդ: Հիշու՞մ ես՝ երբ փոքր էիր, սիրում էիր մամայի դարակը փորել ու այնտեղ նամակների կապոցներ գտնել: Հիշու՞մ ես՝ երազում էիր, որ մի օր դու էլ նման կապոցներ ունենաս, իսկ երբ նամակներդ այնքան շատացան, որ այլևս չգիտեիր՝ որտեղ դնես, սկսեցիր նախանձել մամայիդ, որ նրա կապոցները քոնի չափ մեծ չէին:

Կոպենհագենում հազիվ մի ութ-ինը նամակ է կուտակվել հարյուրավոր բացիկների դիմաց:

Ու երբ վերջապես գրքերդ ու հիշողություններդ դասավորում ես ճամպրուկում՝ զարմանքով նկատելով, որ այն արդեն լցվել է: Ամեն տեղափոխվելիս ավելի ու ավելի շատ գրքեր, ավելի ու ավելի շատ հիշողություններ են լինելու: Ու դու գիտես, որ այլևս երբեք դրանք Երևան չես հասցնելու, որ այսուհետ միշտ հետդ տանելու ես, որովհետև այլևս տուն չունես, տունն այնտեղ է, որտեղ ապրում ես:

Չնայած տեղափոխությունը մեծ սթրես է համարվում, ահագին ոգևորված եմ, ուրախ եմ, որ այլևս այս թաղամասում չեմ ապրելու:

----------

Alphaone (27.01.2015), boooooooom (27.01.2015), Cassiopeia (27.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (27.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (30.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Ուլուանա (27.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճաշին Վիոլենի հետ զավզակում էինք: Մեկ էլ Վիոլենը թե՝ էստեղ էս ինչքան մարդ կա, որ չեմ ճանաչում: Նայեցի նոր ներս մտած տղաներին: Հայացքս ֆիքսվեց նրանցից կանաչ մայկա հագածի վրա: Սեղանի շուրջ լռություն տիրեց: Հայացքս արդեն անցնում էր քաղաքավարության սահմանները: "A man!" մեկ էլ բացականչում եմ: Կոլեգաներս խառնվում են իրար, թե էս ինչ էղավ հենց նոր, էդ տղու սե՞ռն էի ստուգում, ինչ ա: Իսկ տղան ինձ ուղղեց, "The man." Իրա մայկայի վրա ընդամենը իռլանդերեն գրված էր "an fear."
> 
> Պարզվեց՝ ինքը դանիացի է, բայց լավ իռլանդերեն գիտի: Ասում է՝ տասնհինգ տարեկանից է սովորում: Ասում է՝ իռլանդական ամեն ինչը սիրում է:


It's like meeting the man of your dreams. And then meeting his beautiful husband (c) Alanis Morissette

Ես չկամ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.01.2015), Cassiopeia (29.01.2015), մարդագայլուկ (28.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Վոլտերա (28.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում էի՝ ապաքինման ավարտից հետո դադարեցնել ամեն օր օրագրումս գրելն ու գրել մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ ցանկություն ունեմ, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ չէ, պետք է ամեն օր գրել, որովհետև...

Որովհետև շատ ուժեղ զգում եմ, որ այս տարին իմ կյանքը շուռ տվող, հետագա ընթացքը որոշող ու ամեն ինչով ուրիշ տարի է լինելու: Ոնց որ մինչև հիմա ապրածս կյանքն ինձ նախապատրաստեր էս ամենին, ու հիմա եկել է իրականացման ժամանակը: Ու ես զգում եմ, թե ոնց եմ քայլ առ քայլ գնում այնտեղ, ուր պիտի հասնեմ: Ոնց որ մինչև հիմա ապրածս կյանքը խմորումներն էին, իսկ հիմա արդեն գործում եմ, որ հետո արդեն դժվար ընթացքը հաղթահարած լինեմ ու համեմատաբար հեշտ ճամփով գնամ:

Սկսվել է Դանիայում ինտեգրման փուլը: Ինչ օտար երկրում ապրել եմ, միշտ եղել եմ իրականությունից դուրս, իմ էքսպատ ընկերներով շրջափակված, չեմ իմացել, թե երկրում ինչ է կատարվում: Իսկ Դանիայում ինքս ինձ հայտնաբերում եմ զանազան օնլայն ստորագրահավաքների մասնակցելիս, կամավորություն անելու մեծ ցանկությամբ ու անգամ ՀԿ հիմնելու մտքերով: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էստեղի գրական անցուդարձն է սկսել հետաքրքրել, ու շուտով կգամ մի պահ, որ կճանաչեմ ամբողջ գրական միջավայրը: 

Էսօր ուրեմն Ռոբին Վիլտ Հանսեն անունով գրողի նոր գրքի շնորհանդեսին էի գնացել Արքսում: Մեկ էլ ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս, տեսնեմ մանուշակագույն մազերով մի կին է հայտնվում, դեմքը՝ ահավոր ծանոթ: Մի քիչ ուղեղս փորփրեցի, հիշեցի. վերջերս սթորիթելինգին էի տեսել նրան: Մոտեցել էր, Ալլամի հետ երկար-բարակ գյալաջի էր տալիս քաղաքական թեմաներով, թե՝ ոտքի ելեք, պայքարեք ռասիստական թեմաների դեմ: 

Ռոբինի գրքերից մեկն առա, խնդրեցի, որ ինքնագիր տա, մի քիչ զրուցեցինք, ասացի, որ նոր գիրքը չեմ ուզում առնել, որովհետև ես հոգեբույժ եմ, վախենում եմ հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին գրքեր կարդալուց: Մի քիչ դես-դեն զրուցեցինք, ուրիշները մոտեցան, ես էլ սկսեցի նոր առածս գիրքը կարդալ, թեման՝ հետադարձ մշակութային շոկ: 

Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ մանուշակագույն մազերով կինը կողքս կանգնած է: Հարցրի, թե արդյոք ինձ հիշում է: Ո՜նց չէ, սթորիթելինգին, բոյֆռենդիդ հետ չէի՞ր: Ալլամն ինձ բոյֆռե՞նդ: Դե հա, ժամադրություն էր, բայց ինքը դեռ շատ հեռու է ինձ բոյֆռենդ լինելուց (ու երևի չի էլ լինի, եսի՞մ): Հարցրեց, թե շնորհանդեսի մասին որտեղից եմ լսել: Ասացի, որ Արքի հետ կապի մեջ եմ, գալիս եմ իրենց միջոցառումներին: Նույն հարցը ես իրեն տվեցի: «Տղաս է»,- ասաց ու մատնացույց արեց Ռոբինին:

Դուրս գալուց առաջ Ռոբինը մոտեցավ, մեյլիս հասցեն ուզեց, հետո խնդրեց, որ իրեն անպայման գրեմ կարծիքս: 

Նկատեցի, որ գիրքը գնող միակ մարդն էի: Հայաստանում շնորհանդեսներին գոնե լիքը օրինակներ վաճառվում են:

***
Մտածում եմ՝ իրոք լավ բալանսի եմ հասել իմ կյանքում: Զբաղվում եմ էն, ինչով ուզում եմ: Էլ չեմ ճղվում մասնագիտականի ու գրականության միջև: Սիրուն ձևակերպում եմ տվել. մի դրույքով գիտնական, կես դրույքով՝ գրող: Ու էդպես էլ աշխատում եմ: Իսկ ազատ համարվում է այն ժամանակը, երբ ո՛չ աշխատանքի եմ, ո՛չ գրականությամբ եմ զբաղվում: Էս գրական միջավայրեր ընկնելն է հետաքրքիր. Հայաստանում էդպես էլ չկարողացա, էդպես էլ չդիմացա: 

Ու մենակ մի հոգու պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ, որ հասել եմ էս ամենին: Պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ սիրտս կոտրելու համար, նաև դրանից առաջ եղած ամեն-ամեն ինչի համար, որովհետև եթե ինքը չլիներ, դժվար հասնեի կյանքիս այս հրաշալի կետին:

----------

Alphaone (30.01.2015), Cassiopeia (01.02.2015), Smokie (30.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (30.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Ուլուանա (30.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս շաբաթ մանկավարժություն ենք անցնում: Կուրսի կարևոր հատվածներից ա նաև էն, որ մարդ ա մեր թեմայով քսան րոպեանոց դաս ենք տալիս, հետո մնացածները քննարկում են, թե ինչն էր լավ, ինչը չէ:

Էսօր ես իմ դասը տվեցի: Նենց ինձնից գոհ ու ինքնավստահ էի, որ ինքս ինձ վրա զարմացել էի. սովորաբար սենց իրավիճակներում լարվում ու ինձ կորցնում եմ: Սիրուն դասս տվեցի, ինձնից գոհ նստեցի տեղս: Մեկ էլ էս դասախոսը թե՝ դու էս մեթոդներով դաս էլի՞ ես տվել: Ասում եմ՝ չէ, ինձ են սենց դասավանդել: Չի հավատում, նորից՝ էս դասն էլի՞ ես տվել: Դե չէ էլի, հատուկ էս խմբի համար էի կառուցել: Մի քանի մանր-մունր դիտողություն են անում, էն բաներից, էն որ կպնելու տեղ չունես, բայց մեկ ա պիտի մի բան ասած լինես, գրանցեցի դրանք, որ հետո հաշվի առնեմ:

Գրողը տանի, էս իսկականից ե՞ս եմ: Ամեն քայլափոխին զարմանում եմ իմ ինքնավստահության վրա: Սա մի հատկանիշ էր, որից ի սպառ զուրկ էի դեռ մի քանի տարի առաջ: Ու անընդհատ խնդիրների առաջ էի կանգնում դրա պատճառով: 

***
Էսօր վերջին անգամ քշեցի Օստերբրոյի տունս: Վաղը կտեղափոխվեմ Վելբյու, ու Դանիա գալուցս հետո առաջին անգամ Նորե ալլեն էլ իմ ամենօրյա ճանապարհը չի լինի: Ջանս, վաղվանից էլ իմ ճամփեքը քո պատուհանների տակով չեն անցնելու, էլ չեմ նայելու՝ լամպերդ վառվու՞մ են, թե՞ չէ: Ու չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան ուրախ եմ դրա համար:

----------

Alphaone (31.01.2015), Cassiopeia (01.02.2015), մարդագայլուկ (31.01.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Վոլտերա (31.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր տունս ինձ ահագին ոգևորեց: Պատին Մատիս էր փակցված: Իհարկե, հենց Մատիս ու հենց cut-out-ներից պատին ունենալը ոնց որ չար կատակ լինի, բայց համ էլ ուրախանում եմ, որ տեսնում եմ: 

Գրադարակում Տարյեյ Վեսոս կար: Դանիերեն: Մտածեցի՝ Ռոբինի գիրքը կարդալուց հետո կանցնեմ դրան: Ի դեպ, Ռոբինի մասին: Էսօր ինձ մեյլ էր գրել, թե՝ սպասում է իմ անկեղծ կարծիքին, բայց զգուշացնում է, որ գիրքը շատ տարիներ առաջ է գրվել, ինքն էլ, Դանիան էլ շատ են փոխվել հիմա: Պատասխանեցի, որ չանհանգստանա, պրոտագոնիստին ու իրեն չեմ նույնացնի: 

Երևի լավ է ջահել տարիքում գիրք չհրատարակելը. հետո մեծանում, կարդում ես, ամաչում գրածներիցդ: Էն օրն էդպես ամաչում էի Ինքնագրում հին գործերս կարդալով: Դեռ լավ է՝ ես մի երեք-չորս ջահել պատմվածքով եմ պրծել: Իսկ Ռոբինը մի ամբողջ գրքի համար է ամաչում: Բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ առաջին էջերը կարդացի, ու հեչ էլ վատ չէր: Ինչ խոսք, լեզուն չեմ կարող գնահատել, որովհետև դանիերենն իմ ծիծիլյոներորդ լեզուն է: 

Հիմա նստած եմ իմ նոր սենյակի հատակին: Սոֆի Զելմանի եմ միացրել սովորության համաձայն: Մի քիչ Ակինատոր ձյայի ներվերը կերա. Զելմանիին հեչ լավ չգիտի: 

Մի քիչ հետո էլ Սթոուները կկարդամ, չնայած դարակի վրայից Ռոբինի գիրքն է ինձ նայում:

----------

Alphaone (01.02.2015), Cassiopeia (01.02.2015), Smokie (31.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (02.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հունվար*

Տարվա առաջին ամիսն ավարտվեց: Ու ի՜նչ ամիս էր: Իսկական գժանոց, իսկական փոթորիկ: Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, թե որտեղ էի կանգնած ամսվա առաջին օրը, հավատս չի գալիս, որ էս ամբողջ ճանապարհը մի ամսում եմ անցել: Ճիշտ է՝ դեռ այն ժամանակ հիմիկվա վիճակս ցանկալի էր, բայց ինչ-որ բաներ պլանավորելիս ու նախատեսելիս բնավ մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ էսպես մեծ հաջողությամբ կիրականացնեմ: Էնպիսի ամիս էր, որի ոչ մի վայրկյանի համար չեմ փոշմանում, երբ պրոկրաստինացիան համարյա մինիմումի էր հասել, երբ պլանավորածս գրեթե ամեն ինչը հասցրի վերջացնել, երբ վայելում էի ամեն ավարտված առաջադրանքի պտուղները, լիներ դա էմոցիոնալ, թե գործնական ավարտ: Բոլոր ավարտները ոնց որ նոր սկիզբ լինեին: 

Խորացրել եմ մտերմությունս արդեն ճանաչածս մարդկանց հետ:

Գրել եմ ավելի շատ, քան նախկինում, հասցրել եմ երկու լեզվով ավարտել մի պատմվածք, ավարտել բառիս բուն իմաստով: Երևի կյանքիս մեջ առաջին պատմվածքն էր, որ իսկապես ավարտել եմ (հա, մի զարմացեք):

Պլանավորել եմ դասերս, ու եթե առարկաներիցս մեկը քենսըլվի, թքած: 

Երեք կրեդիտանոց կուրս եմ անցել: Ու վերջապես դասի նստելուց հաճույք եմ ստացել:

Ծանոթացել եմ լիքը նոր մարդկանց հետ՝ հասկանալով, որ իրանք շատ են Կոպենհագենում:

Սկսել եմ ինտեգրվել: 

Ու հիմա հանգիստ խղճով գնում եմ քնելու, խանդավառությամբ սպասում եմ երկրորդ ամսվան, որը նույնպես լի է պլաններով: Ու հավատում եմ, որ կկարողանամ շարունակել, կկարողանամ, որովհետև այդպես եմ տրամադրվել: 

Շատ ուժեղ ցանկություն ունեմ ուրիշներին օգնելու, նրանց, ովքեր դրա կարիքն ունեն:

----------

Alphaone (01.02.2015), Cassiopeia (01.02.2015), Smokie (01.02.2015), մարդագայլուկ (01.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (02.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Ուլուանա (01.02.2015), Վոլտերա (01.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլոիզը համարյա լացում էր: Հանգստացրի, կիսվեցի իմ մագիստրոսական թեզի փորձով, ոգևորեցի, լուծումներ առաջարկեցի: Հետո արդեն ոնց որ ավելի լավ էր: Ասում էր, որ Դանիայում սոցիալ կյանք չունի, որ համակուրսեցիների հետ բնավ մտերիմ չէ, որ իր շրջապատում միայն 19-20 տարեկաններ են, ու նրանց հետ հետաքրքիր չէ: Առաջարկեցի շաբաթվա ընթացքում հանդիպել, միասին սուրճ խմել կամ ճաշել:

Էլոիզն այն մարդկանցից է, որի հետ կուզեի մտերիմ լինել: Ու ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ սա երկարատև ու խորը ընկերության սկիզբ է: 

Մի քիչ մեծամիտ է հնչում, բայց մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ Դանիա գալս ոչ էնքան ինձ համար է լավ, որքան այն մարդկանց, որոնք էստեղ իմ կարիքն ունեն: Բայց հենց էդ կարիքը լցնելով ես էլ եմ հագենում, զգում եմ, որ ինչ-որ մարդկանց պիտանի եմ, որ կարող եմ լինել նրանց կողքին, երբ սարսափելի միայնակ են զգում: Ես դա շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, որովհետև ինքս էլ դրա միջով անցել եմ: Ուրախ եմ, որ կարողանում եմ էնպես անել, որ այդ ահավոր պահերը թեթևանան: 

Միշտ դժգոհել եմ, որ արտասահմանցիների հետ չեմ կարողանում ընկերանալ: Իսկ հիմա էստեղ եմ լավ ընկեր լինելու համար:

----------

Alphaone (02.02.2015), Cassiopeia (02.02.2015), Smokie (03.02.2015), Yevuk (06.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (02.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Ուլուանա (02.02.2015), Վոլտերա (01.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու ձյուն եկավ: Ի՜նչ զարմանալի է, թե ինչքան բան կարող է փոխել եղանակը: Այս անգամ ձյունը նստեց, հեծանիվ քշել չի լինում: Կարծես մաքրեց, տարավ ամեն ինչ: Այսօր Մառլենին ասում եմ՝ էս եղանակն ավելի լավ է, քան այն կասկածելի ու միալար անձրևը: Զարմացավ: Իսկ ես գժվում եմ սառը օդի համար. Ֆինլանդիան է հիշեցնում: 

Երեկ ժամը հինգի կողմերը պատուհանից դուրս էի նայում, մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ լրիվ մութ չէ: Լույսը կամաց-կամաց վերադառնում է: Ու թեև հիմա ամենախորը ձմեռն է, ու գարնան մասին մտածել անգամ չի կարելի, բայց օրերի երկարելը հիշեցնում է, որ այն հեռու չէ:

Ջանս, երեկ նկատեցի աչքերիդ փայլը, երբ ներս մտա, նկատեցի, թե ոնց ուրախացար ու նաև նկատեցի, որ ուզում էիր մոտենալ, բայց ռիսկդ չհերիքեց: Ես էլ ուզում էի մոտենալ, քեզ գրկել: Բայց Մայան ահավոր զուգարան էր ուզում: Ես էլ: Իսկ պոեզիան շուտով ավարտվեց: Ու մեկ էլ գիշերվա մեր անկապ խոսակցությունը... անկեղծ ասած, իմ ներվերը չեն հերիքում էս վիճակից, երբ մեկ էլ սկսում ենք ֆեյսբուքով խոսել մի քիչ իրար կծելով, մի քիչ էլ կարոտած: Կներես ինձ, բայց երևի լրիվ հեռանամ քեզնից, որովհետև քեզ պատասխանել նշանակում է քո մասին մտքերը վերադարձնել, իսկ ես դա բնավ չեմ ուզում, ինձ դուր է գալիս իմ բռնած ճամփան, որտեղ դու միայն սկիզբն ես, միայն մի սիրուն հիշողություն:

Երեկ Թորիի մեկ այլ համերգի տոմս առա: Այս անգամ մի հատ: Հելսինկի միասին կգնանք, ոչինչ: Ու հա, ճիշտ ես, էնքան էլ չէի ուզում, որ հետս գաս, բայց որ պնդեցիր... Բայց այ պալատի համերգին մենակ եմ լինելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.02.2015), Smokie (06.02.2015), Yevuk (06.02.2015), Այբ (07.02.2015), Մուշու (03.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում. օր 28*

Երրորդ փուլն ամենաանկանխատեսելին է, երբ հանկարծ քո ամենաերջանիկ վայրկյաններին որտեղից որտեղ մտքեր են սողոսկում, ու չգիտես՝ ինչ անել դրանց հետ: Երեկ ատարաքսի կես հաբով ու անդադադար ճնշմամբ հաղթահարեցի: Իսկ այսօր դրանք նորից ջրի երես դուրս եկան:

Երբ հանկարծ զգում ես՝ չես կարողանում կենտրոնանալ աշխատանքիդ վրա, երբ սկսում ես հիշել, զայրանալ... Բայց ամենաահավորն այն պահն է, երբ բանը հասնում է ինքնագնահատականիդ, երբ հարցնում ես՝ բայց ինչու՞ հենց ես, ինչու՞ ես արժանի չեմ նորմալ հարաբերության: Ու էդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ փուլ է գալիս գլխիդ:

Գրքի ակումբի հանդիպումը լավ էր այսօր: Չորս ամիս անց վերջապես սկսեցի սիրել այս մարդկանց: Քննարկումն էլ ահագին աշխույժ ու հետաքրքիր անցավ: Տուն քշելուց էլ ճամփին կորա, ստիպված բլուրը բարձրացա: Հոգիս դուրս եկավ, մինչև վերելքը հաղթահարեցի, բայց համ էլ ինձնից գոհ էի. լավ տաքացա:

Հիմա տանը նստած եմ ու նորից ահավոր մենակ: Էլի ու էլի լացում եմ: Ախորժակ չունեմ: Չորս շաբաթ է անցել այն չորեքշաբթի օրվանից:

Շաբաթ օրը հանդիպելու ենք: Ու էդ մտքից ավելի եմ վատանում: Վատանում եմ, որովհետև մի կողմից ուզում եմ տեսնել նրան, մյուս կողմից վախենում եմ՝ դրանից հետո ստիպված լինեմ նորից էս բոլոր փուլերի միջով անցնել:

Ատարաքսի տուփը բացեցի: Երեկվանից մնացած կես հաբը խմեցի ու նկատեցի, որ ընդամենը չորսն է մնացել: Ես էլ վատ լինելու իրավունք չունեմ:

Երևի աննորմալ է հնչում, բայց անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում վիրահատությանը, անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում, թե երբ են նարկոզ տալու, ու ուղեղս անջատվի:

----------

Alphaone (05.02.2015), Cassiopeia (05.02.2015), Smokie (09.02.2015), Yevuk (06.02.2015), Այբ (07.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում, օր 29*

Լսարանում դեռ միայն մի կին կար, տարիքով բավական մեծ: Ինձ թվաց՝ սխալ տեղ եմ եկել: Նախ, տարիքը բակալավրի ուսանողի չէր: Հետո, ախր հայի շատ նման էր. ինչու՞ պիտի հայերենի գար: 

Կամաց-կամաց խումբը հավաքվեց: Սպասվածից շատ էին: Սկզբում Բիրգիտը գրաբարի մասը դասավանդեց, իսկ հետո ես արդի արևելահայերենի մասին խոսեցի: Ընթացքում պարզվեց, որ այդ կինը լիբանանահայ է ու անգլերեն չգիտի: 

Հավես անցավ առաջին դասը: Ախր ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում դասավանդել: Իսկ հայերեն դասավանդելը կրկնապատկում է հաճույքս. դա երևի աշխարհում միակ բանն է, որ կարող եմ հանգիստ ասել՝ իսկապես գիտեմ:

...

Վերջերս տեղափոխվելից մի հին փլեյեր եմ հայտնաբերել: Խրոնինգենից հետո չեմ օգտագործել: Ինչ էս նոր տունն եմ եկել, հեծանիվս դրա տակ եմ քշում: Էնքան հավես է. փլեյլիստս նույնությամբ պահպանվել է Խրոնինգենից, ու երբ միացնում եմ երգերը, Խրոնինգենն եմ հիշում:

Ու լավ է, որ հին երգերը կան: Երբ նորերը սկսում են ինչ-որ մեկի հիշեցնել ու ցավ պատճառել, միշտ կարող ես վերադառնալ հների մոտ, որտեղ ավելի ապահով է:

...
Սթոուները մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս: Ուրեմն իրոք լավ գիրք էր: Ու երևի տրամադրությանս անկման պատճառն էլ հենց դա էր: Էսօր մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան շատ Սթոուներներով եմ շրջապատված իմ աշխատավայրում: Մտածում եմ՝ մի Քեթրին դառնալու պոտենցիալ էլ ես ունեմ: Մտածում եմ՝ Վիլյամսի Քեթրինը, մեկ էլ Հեմինգուեյի Մարիտան իրենց երազած կանանց կերպարներն են. ինտելեկտուալ, իրենց տղամարդու աշխատանքը գնահատող: Ու մտածում եմ՝ ես այդ կանանցից եմ, բայց ու՞ր է իմ Սթոուները կամ Դեյվիդը: Մտածում եմ՝ մի Սթոուներ էլ ես եմ. ակադեմիայում փախչում եմ իրական կյանքից, ու կյանքը վարդագույն երազ է թվում:

...
Էսօր տուն գալիս երկինքը պարզ ու աստղազարդ էր, Թորին էլ Famous Blue Raincoat-ն էր երգում: Ցուրտ էր: Նայում էի երկնքին ու հյուսիսափայլ որոնում: Յոենսուն հիշեցի: Տրամադրությունս բարձրացավ, նորից ինձ այցելեց ապրելու հնարավորություն ունենալու երջանկությունը:

Տուն մտա: Մարին մրցույթ է հայտարարել: Ինչ լավ է. ստեղծագործականությունը խթանելու ևս մի միջոց:

Ոչինչ ինձ այնքան չի բուժում, ինչքան գրելն ու կարդալը: Սեղանիս երեք գիրք կա, երկուսն էլ քինդլիս մեջ: Հինգ գիրք զուգահեռ երեք տարբեր լեզուներով: Էսպիսի բան դեռ չէր եղել:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2015), Cassiopeia (06.02.2015), Smokie (09.02.2015), Այբ (07.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ ամեն առումով տարօրինակ օր էր: 

Մեկ մեր էդ անկապ խոսակցությունը, որ ոչ մի տեղ չտարավ... Հետո էլ մեր Phirst Phriday-ն էր: Ամսվա իմ ամենասիրած օրն է: Էս անգամ հատկապես ինտենսիվ անցավ: Մինչև ժամը երկուսը իսլանդական ձեռագրերի ամբիոնում նստած էինք: Ես մի ուրիշ կարգի եմ սիրում մեր էս խումբը: Մի ուրիշ կարգի ինտեկելտուալ, հետաքրքիր ու հավես մարդիկ են:

Մի քանի շիշ գարեջրից հետո սկսեցի դանիերեն խոսել: Խոխմ էր ահագին, որովհետև հա՛մ խոսում էի, հա՛մ սկսել էի ավելի վատ հասկանալ ու ավելի հաճախ էի խնդրում, որ դանդաղ խոսեն:

Շոնի հետ որոշեցինք իռլանդերեն սովորել: Թոմասի հետ էլ գրականությունից էինք խորացել:

Գիշերը ավարտվեց իմ սենյակում: Առավոտյան աչքերս բացել էի, ու մինչ նրա մատները սահում էին ուսերիս վրայով,  հայացքս սառել էր դիմացի պատին ամրացված երեքնուկի նկարի վրա, տակը ամսաթիվը՝ 18.1.15:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.02.2015), Smokie (09.02.2015), Tiger29 (07.02.2015), Մուշու (07.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աչքերդ անընդհատ լցվում էին: Հավատդ չէր գալիս, որ ուրիշ մարդ է քո առջև նստած: Չէիր հավատում, երբ այդ մասին ասում էի ֆեյսբուքով: Չէիր հավատում, որ հանկարծ կգա մի օր, երբ իմ կյանքն այլևս քո առանցքի շուրջ չի պտտվի: Չէիր հավատում, որ մեր բաժանումից դրական պտուղներ կարողացա քաղել: Ու լցվում էին աչքերդ: Խնդրում էիր ինձ, որ որպես հոգեբույժ մի բան անեմ, դուրս բերեմ քեզ այդ վիճակից: Իմ սիրտը կտոր-կտոր էր լինում քեզ էդպես տեսնելիս, բայց գիտեի, որ դրա համար ես պատասխանատու չեմ: Ու շատ պարզ հասկանում էի, թե ինչ էր քո ներսում փոխվում:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2015), Cassiopeia (10.02.2015), Enna Adoly (10.02.2015), Smokie (09.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի օր է՝ չեմ կարողանում գրել: Մի երկու տող խզբզում եմ ու կանգնում: Ու պարտադիր չէ՝ դա ակումբի մրցույթը լինի: Ոչինչ չի գրվում:

Իսկ երեկվա խոստովանությունիցդ հետո լրիվ ճըտ եմ եղել, որովհետև էդ խոսքերը քեզնից լսեցի, երբ սկսեցի ինչ մտածում էի ասել: Ու հիմա էսպես նստած եմ՝ լրիվ ապաթիկ, չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ եմ ուզում, չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ անեմ: Լավ էր էլի առանց քեզ: Թե ինչու՞ լսեցի ու վերադարձա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, շրջապատումս ինձ խիստ արտահայտված էքստրավերտ են համարում: Ես որ ասում եմ՝ չէ, չէ, չեն հավատում: Երկար ժամանակ ինքս կարծում էի, որ անհույս ինտրովերտ եմ՝ հաշվի առնելով բավական ինտրովերտային հոբբիներս: Ու չնայած դասակարգումներից ալերգիա ունեմ, ամեն դեպքում վերջին տարիներին շատ լավ հասկացել եմ՝ ով եմ: Զանազան հոգեբանական թեստերն էլ են դա առաջարկում՝ ինձ խցկելով ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ սահմանին, երբեմն՝ մի քիչ էս կողմ, երբեմն՝ մի քիչ էն կողմ: 

Ու դրա համար ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է բալանս պահելը: Ես զգում եմ, որ դեպրեսիվ վիճակներում հայտնվում եմ, երբ մի կողմի վրա շատ եմ թեքվում: Օրինակ, եթե աղմկոտ հավաքույթների չափից դուրս հաճախ եմ գնում, հետո անպայման պոռթկում է լինում, իսկ գործի տեղը եթե մի երկու-երեք օր վրա-վրա ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ շփվում, չորրորդ օրն էլ չեմ կարողանում աշխատել: 

Մեկ-մեկ էլ էդ պահերս բզիկներով են լինում: Օրինակ, սովորաբար չորեքշաբթի օրերը ես պահում եմ ինքս ինձ համար, ինքս ինձ հետ անցկացնելու ու գրելու համար: Բայց անցյալ չորեքշաբթի, չգիտեմ ոնց, էքստրավերտությունս միացավ, ու գրելու ամբողջ պրոցեսի ընթացքում տառապում էի՝ ուզենալով մարդկանց հետ շփվել:

Բայց ամենակարևորը շաբաթ-կիրակիներն են ու դրանք ճիշտ դասավորելը: Եթե մի քանի շաբաթ-կիրակի իրար վրայից տանը չեմ լինում, ահավոր հոգնում եմ: Ու եթե և՛ շաբաթ, և՛ կիրակի տանն եմ մնում, դեպրեսվում եմ: Դրա համար հավես է այս շաբաթ օրն ինքս ինձ հետ տանն էսպես նստելը, ուղղակի սուրճ խմելը, գիրք կարդալը, գրելը, իսկ երեկոյան դանիերենի խմբի հետ տժժիկի գնալը: 

Իսկ աշխարհի ամենալավ զգացողությունը պատմվածքն ավարտելու զգացողությունն է:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Աթեիստ (18.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուղղակի պետք է նյարդերն անջատել ու վայելել հիման ու այսօրը: Թե ինչ կլինի հետո, երկրորդական է: Եթե նույնիսկ ցավ է լինելու, ես արդեն սովորել եմ այն հաղթահարել:

- Ի՞նչ ես մտածում,- հարցրիր:
- Չեմ մտածում, զգում եմ,- պատասխանեցի,- իսկ դու՞:
- Ես էլ եմ զգում:

Ու այդպես կարող էինք ժամերով իրար նայել, ժամերով մեկս մյուսիս տեսնել միմյանց աչքերի մեջ: Ես ոչինչ քեզ չեմ ստիպում, ոչինչ չեմ պահանջում: Ես գիտեմ, որ նման սեր մարդկանց կյանքում հազվադեպ է լինում: Ինձ ուղղակի հերիք է նայել դեմքիդ ու հասկանալ, որ ինձ սիրում ես:

----------

Arpine (17.02.2015), Cassiopeia (16.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Աթեիստ (18.02.2015), Լուսաբեր (19.02.2015), մարդագայլուկ (16.02.2015), Մուշու (16.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2015), Ուլուանա (16.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ Էլոիզի մոտ էի: Վատ օր էր ունեցել, տրամադրությունն ահավոր էր: Գործից հետո վազեցի նրա տուն: Վազեցի, որ մխիթարեմ, հանգստացնեմ, խորհուրդներ տամ: Վազեցի, որովհետև երբ ես կարիք ունեի, Մայան էր ինձ մոտ վազում:

Ահագին խոսեցինք: Ինձ էնքան դուր ա գալիս Էլոիզը: Ու էնքա՜ն նման ենք իրար: Էսքան ժամանակ Դանիայում պատահական հանդիպածս միակ մարդն ա, որի հետ ինքս եմ ընտրել ընկերանալ: Անընդհատ էնքա՜ն եմ ուրախանում, որ ինքն ինձ ունի իր կողքին: Ուրիշ մարդկանց պետքական լինելու զգացողությունից լավ բան չկա աշխարհում:

Էսօր էլ լավ օր էր: Ճիշտ ա՝ առավոտն ահավոր դեմոտիվացված էի, ու անգամ գործի չգնացի, բայց դե արդեն հաշտվել եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ երեքշաբթի օրերին էս վիճակում եմ լինում: Ուղղակի սովորաբար առավոտ շուտ հանդիպում է լինում համալսարանում, զոռով ինձ դուրս եմ տշում: Իսկ էսօր չկար հանդիպում, չկայի նաև ես:

Բայց դե դանիերենի քննությունը հավես էր: Ինձ արդեն բացում ա, որ լեզուներ դասավանդելու ու սովորելու պրոցեսն էդքան լավ եմ հասկանում: Քննությունից հետո դժգոհում էի, թե՝ կարդալու տեքստը մեր մակարդակի համար շատ էր բարդ, հերիք մեզ վրա բան-ման փորձարկեն: Իսկ լսելունը շատ անհամասեռ էր սարքած:

Քննությունից հետո գերմանախոսներն ու ես սովորականի պես գարեջրի գնացինք: Էս անգամ դասախոսը՝ Յուլին էլ էր մեզ միացել: Արդեն էնքան ազատ ենք, որ համարյա ամբողջ խոսակցությունը դանիերեն ենք վարում: Հազվադեպ ենք փոխում ուրիշ լեզվի: Մեկ էլ պահի տակ լրիվ սպոնտան որոշեցինք շաբաթ-կիրակի Գյոթենբուրգ գնալ: Ես էլ սկսեցի հաշվարկել, թե ինչ պլաններ ունեմ: Մառլենը զարմացած ինձ նայեց, թե՝ էս ինչ ակտիվ կյանք ես վարում: Հա, լրիվ ակտիվ եմ: Իմ ակտիվությունից իմ ծիծաղն էլ ա արդեն գալիս: Իսկ երկու օր առաջ մարդամեկն ասում էր՝ քո գրաֆիկի մեջ ինձ տեղ չի մնում: Էհ, տխուր ա, բայց էդպես ա... Ցավոք:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2015), Cassiopeia (18.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Աթեիստ (18.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ շատ կոնկրետ, շոշափելի ու իրականանալի երազանք պահեցի: Ու գիտեմ, որ մի օր իրականանալու ա, ինչպես մի քանի տարի առաջ Իռլանդիա գնալն ու Ալանիսի համերգին ներկա գտնվելն իրականացավ: Բայց էդ ուղղությամբ պետք ա աշխատել հիմիկվանից  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Դու հրաշք ես, ու ես էնքա՜ն բախտավոր եմ, որ քեզ ունեմ իմ կյանքում»:

Պատուհանից դուրս արև է, իսկ քիչ առաջ Փասենջերը Setting Suns-ի ձայնագրված տարբերակը պոստեց: Ես նստել եմ իմ գրասենյակում, լսում եմ երգն ու անընդհատ կարդում վերջին հաղորդագրությունը: Արցունքները հոսում են աչքերիցս: Ու ես երջանիկ եմ, աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2015), Cassiopeia (20.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Yevuk (23.02.2015), Աթեիստ (19.02.2015), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2015), Մուշու (19.02.2015), Ուլուանա (20.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրում եմ, թե ոնց ես սիրում, թե ոնց եմ սիրում գրելը:

----------

Alphaone (21.02.2015), Cassiopeia (20.02.2015), LisBeth (20.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Ուլուանա (20.02.2015), Վոլտերա (20.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս գերմանացիները շատ հետաքրքիր ազգ են: Ուր գնացել եմ, որ երկրում ապրել եմ, միշտ իմ ամենալավ ընկերները հենց գերմանացիներն են եղել: Իհարկե, էստեղ մի բացառություն կա՝ հենց Գերմանիան: Բայց դե էնտեղ ապրելիս ոչ մի լավ ընկեր ձեռք չբերեցի:

Հիմա էլ Դանիայում իմ շրջապատը մեծ մասամբ կազմված է գերմանացիներից (մարդու չասեք, բայց էստեղ ավստրիացիներին էլ եմ գերմանացի հաշվում): Ու էս շաբաթ-կիրակի վեց հոգով գնացել էինք Շվեդիա, որտեղ միակ ոչ գերմանախոսն էլի ես էի: Ու մի ջրի՜կ, մի ուրա՜խ ճամփորդություն էր: Վաղուց էդ աստիճանի ծիծաղից չէի թուլացել: Հետո էլ կասեն՝ գերմանացիները սառն են:

Չգիտեմ, երևի էսքանից հետո ամեն դեպքում ինձ ստիպեմ ու նորմալ գերմաներեն սովորեմ: Ի վերջո, եթե իսկապես գերմանացիների հետ էսքան լավ լեզու եմ գտնում, ապագայի համար էլ շատ պետք կգա լեզվին վարժ տիրապետելը:

----------

Alphaone (24.02.2015), boooooooom (23.02.2015), Cassiopeia (23.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Վոլտերա (23.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր բան են ճամփորդությունները՝ լինեն դրանք մենակ, երկուսով, թե խմբով: Դրանք իմ կյանքի ամենավառ հիշողություններն են ու ամենակարևոր փոփոխությունների պահերը:

Գոթենբուրգից ոնց որ լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ դարձած վերադարձա: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ կարող էի երկու օրում էդպես փոխվել:

Ճամփորդելը լավ է, որովհետև հենց այդ ժամանակ ենք բացահայտում, թե իսկապես ինչ ենք ուզում:

----------

boooooooom (25.02.2015), Cassiopeia (01.03.2015), insider (24.02.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (01.03.2015), Ուլուանա (24.02.2015), Վոլտերա (24.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ ահավոր էմոցիոնալ օր էր: Ընդհանրապես, ինչ տեղափոխվել եմ Դանիա, շատ հազվադեպ եմ նոստալգիկ վիճակներում հայտնվում: Երեկ այդ հազվագյուտ օրերից էր: Ուզում էի որևէ մեկի հետ խոսել այդ մասին, բայց ոչ ոք չկար: Մենակ վորքշոփի ժամանակ էր, որ անուղղակիորեն մեր ստեղծած կերպարներով անընդհատ պտտվում ու պտտվում էինք նույն թեմայի շուրջ: Ջեսն իր բանաստեղծություններից կարդաց: Աչքերը լցվեցին: Խնդրեցինք, որ երկուշաբթի պոեզիայի ակումբում էլ կարդա: «Պիտի պարապեմ, որ չլացեմ»,- ասաց: «Անցյալ անգամ ես ահագին պարապել էի, վերջում, միևնույն է, ձայնս դողում էր»,- ասացի: «Ա՜, դրա համար էր քոնն այդքան տպավորվել. էմոցիոնալ էր»:

Դեկտեմբերին դեռ Ջեսին չէի ճանաչում, իսկ Մարկն ինձնից երկու մետր այն կողմ նստած զրուցում էր բանաստեղծությանս պատճառի հետ. ուրեմն նրան էլ չէի ճանաչում: Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ ընդամենը երկու ամիս անց ամեն հինգշաբթի հանդիպելու ենք «Չորս եղանակներ» սրճարանում:

Երեկ իրոք էմոցիոնալ օր էր: Նաև միայնության օր էր: Մեկ-մեկ պետք է թույլ տալ միայնություն զգալու, պետք է կարոտել ինչ-որ անորոշ, վաղուց մոռացված ու «անցյալ» պիտակը ստացած պահեր, պետք է հիշել մարդկանց, որոնց հետ այլևս չես շփվում ու գիտես՝ չես էլ շփվելու, փողոցում տեսնելիս չես էլ բարևելու, որովհետև վիրավորված ես: Ու հիշում ես այդ մարդկանց այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նրանք շա՜տ տարիներ առաջ էին, ոչ թե այն, ինչ դարձել են հիմա: Ու հիշում ես, որ հասկանաս, որ աշխարհում կան տղաներ, որոնք քեզ նման խելառ են ու լսում են Թորի Էյմոս: Գտնել է պետք միայն:

----------

GriFFin (11.03.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Մուշու (27.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ Լիզա Հանիգանի երգն ավարտվեց, մոտեցավ գրատախտակին ու ինչ-որ բան գրեց, հետո ջնջեց՝ միայն հետքերը թողնելով: Չկարողացա կարդալ: Ասաց, որ իռլանդերեն է:

Հետո Դամիեն Ռայս միացրեց: Grey Room-ի ժամանակ արդեն լրիվ մեզ կորցրեցինք: Ու կորանք ժամերով: Լռության մեջ, որը կես ժամը մեկ խախտվում էր եկեղեցու զանգերով:

----------

GriFFin (01.03.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (01.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիշում եմ, լավ եմ հիշում ձեռքիդ վրձինը ու զարմացած հայացքդ, երբ լացում էի, չէի ուզում մնալ նկարչական խմբակում: Հետո ի՞նչ եղավ, որ մենք սկսեցինք միասին անցկացնել մեր արձակուրդները: Շատերի կարծիքով ձանձրալի Երևանում մենք ամենահրաշալի ամառներն էինք ունենում: Թափառում էինք այգում, նստում էինք շատրվանների մոտ, մեր օրագրերը բարձրաձայն կարդում, սերիալներ գրում, մականուններ հորինում մեզ ծանոթ մարդկանց համար, խոսում մի լեզվով, որը միայն մեզ էր հասկանալի, ռադիոների պատերին խզբզում, զապիսնոցից զապիսնոց գնում, սովորեցնում Radiohead-ի ու Cranberries-ի անունները, մի շաբաթ հետո ստուգում՝ դասը սովորե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:

Հաճախ մտածում եմ, թե ինչպիսին կլինեիր հիմա: Ամուսնացա՞ծ, երեխաներո՞վ Երևանում խաղաղ կյանք անելի՞ս (թե ում կյանքն է խաղաղ Երևանում), թե՞ ինձ նման արկածախնդիր, աշխարհը ոտքիդ տակ կտայիր: Կհանդիպեի՞նք էլի ամառները Երևանում, կթափառեի՞նք մեր սիրած վայրերում, կքննարկեի՞նք, թե ինչքան շատ բան է փոխվել վերջին տարիների ընթացքում: Կասետներով կփոխանակվեի՞նք (թե ո՞վ է հիմա կասետ լսում):

Քեզ շատ եմ կարոտում վերջերս, չգիտեմ ինչու, որովհետև տարիներ շարունակ քեզ համարյա չէի էլ հիշում: Երեկ էլ հեծանիվով տուն գալիս հիշում էի մեր խելառ դեռահասությունը ու լացում: 

Շնորհավոր 30-ամյակդ:

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2015), Cassiopeia (06.03.2015), GriFFin (11.03.2015), insider (04.03.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Srtik (04.03.2015), Yevuk (08.03.2015), Աթեիստ (02.03.2015), Մուշու (02.03.2015), Ուլուանա (02.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա՝ էս կյանքը ղժժում ա վրաս, չորով նստած կայֆավատ ա լինում: 
Ամուսնության առաջարկ ես ստանում սիրածդ մարդուց, մի մարդուց, որը քեզ տասնապատիկ անգամ ավելի շատ ա սիրում, բայց ի՜նչ առաջարկ... Ասում ա՝ ֆիկտիվ ամուսնանանք, եթե պաշտպանելուց հետո ԵՄ-ում մնալդ խնդիր ա: Մենակ ինձ հետ կարան սենց բաներ լինեն:

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2015), Cassiopeia (06.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.03.2015), Վոլտերա (03.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ սա ուղղակի գարնանային դեպրեսիա է ու կանցնի շուտով: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ նույն թակարդը երկրորդ անգամ չեմ ընկնի, ու այս անգամ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Ուզում եմ զգալ, զգալ այն, ինչ զգում էի Իսլանդիայում, Էլթոն Ջոնի համերգին, դրանից առաջ, միասին: Ուզում եմ քեզ իմ լավագույնը տալ, բայց կարծես դու պատրաստ չես այն ընդունելու: 

Ես վախենում եմ, որ գուցե այլևս երբեք որևէ մեկի էնպես չսիրեմ, ինչպես քեզ էի սիրում աշնանը: Վախենում եմ, որ անգամ քեզ չկարողանամ նույն կերպ սիրել:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.03.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Yevuk (08.03.2015), Մուշու (06.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2015), Վոլտերա (06.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2* *օր 0*

Չգիտեմ, իսկապես չգիտեմ՝ ոնց վարվեմ հետդ: Դու ուզում ես իմ ժամանակը, ուզում ես, որ քեզ լավագույն ընկեր կոչեմ, ուզում ես հանդիպել ում հետ ուզում ես: Մի քիչ շատ բան չե՞ս ուզում: Չե՞ս տեսնում, որ մեր ընկերությունը չի ստացվում, որ ուղղակի այլևս իրար չենք վստահում: Ես մեռա երդվելով, որ անցյալ շաբաթ օրն ուշ եկա, որովհետև ընկերուհուս հետ էի սկայփով խոսում: Մեռա երդվելով, որ մեր գրողների խմբում միայն ամուսնացած մարդիկ են: Միևնույն է, դու կասկածում ես: Իսկ ես առավոտյան հոտ եմ առնում, որ դու ուրիշի հետ ժամադրված ես ու ճիշտ եմ դուրս գալիս: Ես գժվում եմ իմ ինտուիցիայից: Ես գժվում եմ, որ դու այդքան շատ ես ուզում ինձ քեզ մոտ պահել, բայց չես ուզում որևէ բան զոհել:

Բայց այսօրվա խոսակցությունից հետո ոնց որ սկսեցիր ինչ-որ բաներ հասկանալ: Գուցե ինքս խելքս գլուխս հավաքեմ ու հասկանամ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում: Հասկանամ ու քեզ բացատրեմ, ստիպեմ: 

Հասկացիր, ես մեր հին ընկերությունն եմ ուզում, ավելին չեմ ուզում: Ես ուզում եմ նորից զգալ այն, ինչ զգում էի քեզ հետ: Բայց քանի դեռ իրար չենք վստահում, դա չի լինելու, երբեք չի լինելու:

----------

Smokie (11.03.2015), Yevuk (08.03.2015), Վոլտերա (07.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ ուզում եմ ծիծաղել մեզ վրա, ծիծաղել, թե ինչպես ենք միմյանց մասին հոգ տանում, անհանգստանում, հաղթահարում դժվարությունները ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի մտերմանում, ասես մտերմությանը սահման չկա, ու անվերջ կարող ենք իրար մոտենալ: Մինչև քեզ հանդիպելը կարծում էի, թե մարդկային մտերմությունը սահմաններ ունի:
Մեկ-մեկ զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու եմ շարունակում մոտդ մնալ, բայց ինչ-որ հեռավոր զգայարան, ինչ-որ ինտուիտիվ մի բան ինձ հրամայում է մնալ:
Մեկ-մեկ ջղայնանում եմ ինքս ինձ վրա, թե հանուն քեզ ինչքան բան եմ զոհում:
Մենք կարծես այս մի դժվար փուլն էլ հաղթահարեցինք ու դանդաղ շարունակում ենք մեր ճամփան:
Դու ատիր Կոպենհագենը, ես կսիրեմ այն, որովհետև այստեղ սիրեցի քեզ:

----------

Alphaone (09.03.2015), Cassiopeia (09.03.2015), insider (14.03.2015), Smokie (11.03.2015), Yevuk (10.03.2015), Մուշու (09.03.2015), Յոհաննես (12.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2015), Ուլուանա (09.03.2015), Վոլտերա (09.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչ Մառլենը Բուդապեշտում անցկացրած ամիսներն էր գումարում-հանում ու հաշվում, որ մինչև Կոպենհագեն տեղափոխվելն Ավստրիայից դուրս ապրել է չորս ամիս, ես հանկարծ հայտնաբերում եմ, որ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի մեկ քառորդը Հայաստանից դուրս եմ ապրել:

Այս առավոտ նորից արև է՝ երկինքը կապու՜յտ-կապու՜յտ: Ու տաք է, գարնանային: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ուղիղ տասնմեկ ամիս առաջ էր, երբ եկա Կոպենհագենում բնակվելու: Ուղիղ տասնմեկ ամիս, իմ կյանքի լավագույն տասնմեկ ամիսները:

----------

Alphaone (12.03.2015), Cassiopeia (14.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես այսօր իռլանդերեն նոր արտահայտություն սովորեցի. Táim i ngrá leat: Գաղափար չունեմ, թե ինչպես է արտասանվում, բայց էդպես էր գրված թղթին, էդպես էր գրված նաև գրատախտակին երկու շաբաթ առաջ, երբ չհասցրի ֆիքսել տեքստը, էդպես էր գրված նաև քո աչքերում: 
Իսկ ներկաները նկատում էին, որ մեր միջով ինչ-որ տարօրինակ կապ կա, ու իրար կես բառից հասկանում ենք: Ներկաները նկատում էին բառերիդ ճշմարտացիությունը: 
Շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ մենք միասին դեռ երկար ճամփա ունենք անցնելու: Ես լիքը բան գիտեմ մեր մասին, գիտեմ, որ մենք բացառիկ բախտավոր մարդիկ ենք, որ այս աստիճանի մտերիմ ենք: Գիտեմ ու հպարտանում եմ մեզնով:

----------

Alphaone (14.03.2015), CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Cassiopeia (14.03.2015), Այբ (21.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2015), Ուլուանա (14.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մամաս ասեց՝ գրի, օրագիր գրի, կօգնի: Այդ ժամանակ դեռ պառկած էի անկողնում: Մի կերպ ինձ դուրս նետեցի:

Երկուշաբթի օրվանից հավանաբար ապաքինումների նոր շարք կսկսեմ, ու մարդիկ կկարդան, կասեն, թե ինչքան դա իրենց օգնեց: Կամ գուցե երկուշաբթի օրվանից ամեն ինչ կտրուկ շրջադարձ կստանա: Վաղը որոշիչ է լինելու:

Միայն մի բան գիտեմ. այլևս չեմ կարող այսպես շարունակել: Ինչքան էլ թանկ լինես ինձ համար, ինչքան էլ սիրես ինձ կամ ես քեզ սիրեմ, ժամանակն է արդեն այս հիմար խաղերին վերջ տալու: Որքան էլ ցավոտ լինի:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.03.2015), GriFFin (21.03.2015), Smokie (22.03.2015), Այբ (21.03.2015), Մուշու (21.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (25.03.2015), Ուլուանա (21.03.2015), Վոլտերա (21.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ ընթրիքի էի գնացել: Հյուրընկալողին ճանաչում էի, բայց հյուրերի մեծ մասն անծանոթ էին: Մեկ էլ մեկը մոտեցավ, հարցրեց՝ որտեղի՞ց ես, հետո թե՝ սպասի գուշակեմ, Եվրոպա՞, արևելյան Եվրոպա՞: Դեմքս ծամածռում էի (մինչև հիմա չգիտեմ ինչ պատասխան տամ Հայաստանի գտնվելու վայրի մասին): Մեկ էլ սա առանց երկար-բարակ խորանալու թե՝ Հայաստա՞ն: Բերանս բաց էր մնացել: Ասեց՝ բայց հայի համար մաշկդ բաց ա: Հետո պարզվեց, որ Կոպենհագենում լիքը հայերի գիտի: Ու սկսեց անուններ թվարկել, մի մասին ես էլ գիտեի:

Պուճուր աշխարհ: Էս Կոպենհագենը շատ ա փոքրացել, էլ չեմ տեղավորվում ստեղ:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2015), CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Cassiopeia (23.03.2015), Chuk (22.03.2015), insider (26.03.2015), Smokie (23.03.2015), Այբ (22.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (25.03.2015), Վոլտերա (22.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, оր 1*

Սկսում ենք նորից  :Smile:  Գիտեմ անցյալ անգամ ոնց էր, նույն փուլերի միջով նորից կանցնեմ, գուցե ավելի թեթև, գուցե ավելի ծանր: Բայց ես արդեն գիտեմ, թե դա ինչպես է կատարվում: Գիտեմ ու նորից կանցնեմ նույն ճամփան, այս անգամ ավելի հեռու կգնամ:

Էսօր լացել չեմ ուզում, պատեպատ խփվել չեմ ուզում: Ինձ համար հանգիստ նստած եմ տանն ու կիրակնօրյա կեսօրն եմ վայելում առանց որևէ պարտականության, առանց որևէ մեկի սպասելու, վայելելով իմ սեփական ներկայությունը, իմ սեփական ընկերակցությունը: Ինձ թվում ա՝ երջանկության բաղադրիչներից մեկն էլ հենց էդ ա, երբ ինքդ քեզ հետ ես, քեզ լավ ես զգում: 

Կուզեի, որ այս հանգստությունս շարունակվեր մնացած օրերի ընթացքում: Իհարկե, գիտեմ, որ վատ պահեր եմ ունենալու, երբ միայնությունից չեմ իմանալու՝ ինչ անեմ: Գիտեմ, որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ շատ բաներ Դ-ին կհիշեցնեն, գիտեմ, որ դեռ պիտի շեֆիս բացատրեմ, թե ինչու Դ-ն մեր պրոյեկտում չի լինելու: Բայց ոչինչ, ես կանցնեմ էս բոլոր փուլերով, կանցնեմ ու նույնիսկ ամենավատ պահերից օգուտ կքաղեմ՝ զգալով, որ ապրում եմ: 

Ու կգրեմ, շատ կգրեմ:

----------

Alphaone (23.03.2015), Cassiopeia (23.03.2015), insider (26.03.2015), Smokie (23.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 2*

Տարօրինակ կերպով դեռ լավ եմ: Չեմ կարող ասել՝ հրաշալի: Բայց լավ եմ: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ անգամվա, հանգիստ կենտրոնանում եմ ու կարողանում եմ ուրիշ գործով զբաղվել: Չեմ լացում, լացս էլ առանձնապես չի գալիս: Մենակ ֆիզիկապես եմ վատ. ահավոր սրտխփոց, իսկ առավոտյան վեր կենալիս նույնիսկ քիչ էր մնում ուշքս գնար: Բայց դե նման սիմպտոմներ գարնանը հաճախ եմ ունենում: Ուղղակի էս անգամ սրացում կա: Համենայնդեպս, հազար անգամ ավելի լավ է 100 զարկ/րոպեով ապրել, քան չկարողանալ վեր կենալ, լացել, հիստերիկանալ:

Առավոտը հիվանդանոցում լեկցիայի էի: Մի ժամ կենտրոնացած լսել եմ: Չգիտեի, որ ես կարող եմ էդպես ուշադիր լինել: Հետո եկա համալսարան: Դիթեին տեսա, պինդ գրկեցի: Էնքան կարոտեի ինչ-որ մեկին գրկելուն: Էդ պահին քիչ մնաց լացեի, բայց Դիթեն շտապում էր, ես էլ արագ-արագ գնացի, որ չտեսնի՝ աչքերս լցվել են:

Էսօր Քրինան գրեց, Խրոնինգենում է լինելու մյուս շաբաթ, հետևաբար կհանդիպենք: Էնքան ոգևորվեցի: Մի հետաքրքիր բան կա. սովորաբար մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ներկայով ապրել, որովհետև անցյալը հետապնդում ու հոշոտում է իրենց, իսկ ինձ մոտ հակառակն է. երբ ներկայում ինչ-որ բան ցավացնում է, վազում եմ դեպի անցյալ: Ու անցյալի հիշողությունները, ջերմությունը ինձ շատ ավելի լավ վիճակի մեջ են դնում:

Հիվանդանոցից գալու ճամփին երկար մտածում էի, թե ինչու եմ լավ: Հասկացա, որ պատճառն այն է, որ գոհ եմ ինձնից: Հասկացա, որ ինձ գնահատում ու սիրում եմ, նաև հպարտանում ինձնով, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ ճիշտ քայլեր եմ արել ու մեղավորը ես չեմ, որ ամեն ինչ այնպես է, ինչպես կա: Գրողը տանի, ինչու՞ պիտի բողոքեմ այս ցավերից, որոնց միջով անցնում եմ: Ախր դրանք ինձ հասունացնում, պնդացնում ու ավելի լավն են դարձնում: 

Ու մեկ էլ երջանիկ մարդ եմ ես, որ էսքան լավ ընկերներ ունեմ, որ իմ կողքին են այս դժվար պահերին ու ճիշտ խորհուրդներ են տալիս: Իսկ մարդամեկը կասեր՝ լավագույն ընկերը միայն մեկն է լինում, կպնդեր, որ ինքն է հենց էդ լավագույն ընկերը: Հարգելիս, լավագույն ընկերն այն մարդն է, ում մոտ գնում ես ամենացավոտ պահերին, ոչ թե նա, ով ով այդ ցավերի մեղավորն է:

Ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը մի լավ բան ասեց երեկ. «Տղամարդիկ միայն իրենց ցավն են հասկանում»: Խնդրեմ, նվիրում եմ քեզ քո ցավը:

----------

CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Cassiopeia (23.03.2015), insider (26.03.2015), Smokie (23.03.2015), մարիօ (23.03.2015), Ուլուանա (24.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 3*

- Գիտե՞ս, լավ եմ,- ասում եմ Էլոիզին,- ահագին արդյունավետ աշխատանքային օր ունեցա: Լիքը բան հասցրի անել:
- Գուցե միտքդ լավ է, բայց ներքուստ վատ ես:
- Հա, ահավոր սրտխփոց ունեմ, բայց դա ոչինչ, չի խանգարում: Ավելի լավ է՝ միտքս տեղում լինի, սրտխփոց ունենամ, քան երկուսը միասին... Դե մեկ էլ բան չեմ ուտում: Շաբաթ օրվանից հետո էսօր առաջին անգամ կերա:
- Չանես տենց բան, գիտե՞ս սնվելու խանգարումն ինչ ահավոր բան է: Արդեն հինգ տարի է՝ դրա ձեռքին կրակն եմ ընկել:

Փաբ քուիզում երրորդ տեղ գրավեցինք: Ահագին լավ անցավ: Ավելի լավ էլ կարող էինք, լիքը ճիշտ պատասխաններ ունեինք, որ թիմային խաղի բացակայության պատճառով էդպես էլ թղթին չգրվեցին: Ընդմիջումներին էլ հա Dirty Old Town-ն են միացնում:
- Թարգեք էլի,- ջղայնանում եմ: Բայց հետո,- ինքը մեկ ա էս երգերը չի սիրում:
Իռլանդական փաբային երգերը երևի իռլանդացիների համար նույնն են, ինչ մեր ռաբիզը մեզ համար:

Խաղից հետո պատրաստվում եմ տուն գնալ:
- Էս երեկո լացելու եմ,- ասում եմ,- անպայման պիտի լացեմ: Թե չէ էսպես վախենալու է, որ ինձ լավ եմ զգում: Հետո հաստատ շատ ավելի ահավոր ձևով մի տեղից դուրս կգա: 
- Ինձ հետ արի,- ասում է Մայան,- տանը գինի ունեմ, ուսս կտամ լացելու համար: 
Հրաժարվում եմ ու հուզվում, որ էսքան լավ ընկերներ ունեմ: 

Ես ու Մայան միասին ենք տուն քշում, ամբողջ ճամփին զրուցում ենք: Էս անգամ ճամփան ձանձրալի չէր: Լճի մոտից թեքվում ենք ամեն մեկս մեր ուղղությամբ: Գիշերը Մայան գրում է, հարցնում՝ ոնց եմ: «Զարմանալիորեն լավ»,- պատասխանում եմ:

Զարմանալիորեն լավ եմ: Չլացեցի:

----------

Alphaone (24.03.2015), boooooooom (25.03.2015), CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Cassiopeia (24.03.2015), Smokie (24.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 3, մաս 2*

Էլի նորմալ աշխատեցի: Ղեկավարիս հետ մասնագիտական բանավեճի մեջ էինք մտել: Հավես էր: Ես ու Վիոլենը ոնց որ մի թիմ լինեինք, դանիացիքը՝ մի: 

Դանիերենի դասը սովորականից լավ անցավ: Առաջին անգամ ուշադրությունս բացարձակապես չէր շեղվում կամ եթե շեղվում էր, ապա միայն Դեյվիդի հետ կատակներ անելու համար էր: 

Դասից հետո Անդրեասի ու Դեյվիդի հետ գնացինք խմելու: Անդրեասի մտքով անցավ էսօր Դյուվել խմել: Ու վայ էդ մտքին: Միանգամից հաճելիորեն գլխներիս խփեց: Սկսեցինք կատակել: Մեկ էլ հասկացանք, որ արդեն համարյա մի տարի է, ինչ իրար գիտենք: «Պիտի նշենք»,- առաջարկեց Անդրեասը: «Մայիսի 20-ն էր»,- հիշեցրի: «Դու երջանի՞կ ես Դանիայում»,- հարցրեց: «Հա,- ասացի,- Hvad med dig?» դարձա դեպի Դեյվիդը: Ինքն էլ խոստովանեց, որ գոհ է իր կյանքից: 

Տուն գնալու ճամփի մի մասը Անդրեասի հետ քշեցի: «Մենք արդեն ընկերներ ենք, չէ՞,- ասաց,- հատկապես Գոթենբուրգից հետո»: «Ըհը»,- պատասխանեցի ու սկսեցի մտածել: Ինձ համար ընկերներն էն մարդիկ են, որոնք չեն ցավացնում, վատ վիճակի մեջ չեն դնում: Նրանք կարող են տարբեր տեսակի լինել. մեկի ուսին լացում եմ, մեկի հետ ջրիկանում, մյուսից խորհուրդ հարցնում, բայց ինձ համար միանշանակ է, որ ընկերն էն մարդը չէ, որն ինձ իմ ամենադժվար պահերին թողնում է: Անդրեասն էլ, Դեյվիդն էլ իմ ընկերներն են: Իսկ դու փորձում էիր չարախնդալ՝ բոլորին մակերեսային ընկերներ անվանելով:

Անդերսենի բուլվարի վերջից ձախ թեքվեցի, Անդրեասն ուղիղ շարունակեց: Երբ մենակ մնացի, արցունքները սկսեցին հոսել: Սպասում էի դրանց. կուտակված էին իմ ներսում: Բայց էն դժբախտության ու անօգնականության արցունքները չէին, այլ ինչ-որ խաղաղության ու երջանկության խառնուրդ էին: Սկսեցի Հախվերդյան երգել: Ոչ մի երգ չէի կարողանում վերջացնել. բառերը չէի հիշում: Հախվերդյանի երգերն ինձնից շատ հեռու ու ոչ սազական էին թվում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հայերեն էի ուզում:

Մտածեցի՝ եթե անգամ գաս ու խնդրես, որ վերադառնամ, գուցե այլևս ես չուզեմ: Հիշեցի, թե ոնց էիր նախանձում, թե որքան պոպուլյար եմ Կոպենհագենում ու ինչքան շատ մարդիկ են ուզում ինձ հետ ընկերանալ: Զարմանում էիր, թե ինչու քեզ նման քաղաքավարի ու հաճելի մեկին ոչ ոք չէր ուզում, իսկ ինձ՝ բռի չոբան արևելաեվրոպացուս ընկերակցության համար բոլորը կռիվ էին անում: Եվ դու չգնահատեցիր, որ չնայած իմ պոպուլյարությանը, ես հենց քեզ էի նախընտրում: Չգնահատեցիր, որ չնայած ոչ ոք չի ուզում քեզ հետ ընկերանալ, ես պատրաստ էի կողքդ լինել այն ժամանակ, երբ ինձ տարբեր տեղերում բազմաթիվ մարդիկ էին սպասում:

Ու հասկացա, թե ինչու եմ լավ: Հունվարին, երբ քեզնից գնացի ու անցա տառապանքների զանազան փուլերով, մտածում էի՝ վերջ, էսպիսի բան մարդու կյանքում մի անգամ է լինում, այլևս ոչ մեկի այնպես չեմ սիրի, ինչպես քեզ: Իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ՝ փաստորեն կարող եմ այսպես սիրել, ունակ եմ դրան, ուրեմն էլի կլինի իմ կյանքում:

Անգամ ներքին ֆիզիկական լարվածությունը թուլացավ: Հիմա առաջ եմ նայում ու շարունակում կյանքս: Ափսոսում եմ, որ չկարողացար ինձ քո կողքին պահել: Վախենամ՝ եթե անգամ խնդրես, չվերադառնամ:

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2015), boooooooom (25.03.2015), CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Cassiopeia (25.03.2015), insider (26.03.2015), Smokie (25.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 4*

Էսօր արդեն ծիծաղս գալիս է ապաքինումների այս շարքի վրա: Ինչի՞ց եմ ապաքինվում: Հա՛, շաբաթ օրն իրոք վատ էի, երկուշաբթի ներքուստ լարված էի, երեքշաբթի լարվածությունը թողեց: Իսկ հետո արդեն լրիվ մոռացա: Մտածում եմ՝ ինչու եմ էսքան թեթև տանում: Գուցե այն մի ապաքինումս է պատճառը, մի անգամ արդեն նույն մարդուց պոկված-գնացած լինելու փորձը ու համոզվածությունը, որ դա հեչ էլ վատ չէ: Գուցե նաև այն գիտակցությունը, որ կորցնողը ես չեմ: Բայց նաև կա մի երրորդ տարբերակ, դրանից եմ ամենաշատը սարսափում: Հեմինգուեյի ասած դատարկությունն է, երբ որևէ բան վերջանում է: Ասում է՝ եթե վատ բան է, դատարկությունն ինքնիրեն լցվում է, եթե լավ բան, պիտի ավելի լավ բան ճարես, որ լցվի: Ու հիմա մտածում եմ՝ գուցե այս անգամ վատ բան էր, որ ավարտվեց, դրա համար այսքան արագ դատարկությունը լցվեց: Բայց նաև վախենում եմ: Ախր չեմ ուզում նրան դառնությամբ հիշել, կյանքիս մեջ այն մի մարդուն, որին իրոք սիրել եմ ու որն ինձ սիրել է, իմ կյանքի առաջին փոխադարձ սիրուն, որն այդքան դրական ազդեցություն է ունեցել ինձ վրա ժամանակին: Չեմ ուզում բարկանալ նրա վրա, չեմ ուզում խղճալ: 

Բայց անգամ քառատերև երեքնուկի նկարն եմ պատիս իջեցրել, ու սենյակումս կարծես ոչինչ չի փոխվել: 

Գնամ հիմա, կես ժամից Թ-ի հետ ժամադրության եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Cassiopeia (26.03.2015), insider (26.03.2015), Smokie (25.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 5*

Առավոտն անձրև էր գալիս: Դրա ձայնից արթնացա: Երևի գիշերը լավ էի քնել, որովհետև ավելի երկար անկողնում մնալու պահանջ չզգացի: Նստեցի մահճակալիս ու սկսեցի մտածել: Ներսումս սուր ծակոց զգացի, բայց շատ կարճ տևեց: 

Դրսում օդը թարմ էր անձրևից հետո: Հարևանների ծառերը ծաղկում են կամաց-կամաց: Փողոցով մի կերած-խմած կատու էր զվռնում: Ինձ տեսավ, մոտեցավ, քսմսվեց, մլավեց, գնաց: Էսօր մետրոյով գործի գնացի:

Ճամփին մտածում էի: Մտածում էի Թ-ի մասին: Նրա հետ ծանոթացել եմ հուլիսի 25-ին՝ Դ-ի հետ ծանոթանալուց ուղիղ մեկ օր անց: Էն ժամանակ մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ մի օր ինձ կժամադրի: Մի տեսակ ինձ լավ եմ զգում, որ ամբողջ ֆակուլտետի միակ սինգըլ հետերո տղան հենց ինձնով է հետաքրքրված:

Երեկ Թ-ն նայեց աչքերիս մեջ, ձեռքս բռնեց:
- Դեռ ամաչում եմ էսպիսի բաներ անելիս,- ասաց,- բայց սա ժամադրություն է, չէ՞:
- Ահա,- ժպտացի: Հաճելի էր նրա տաք ձեռքն իմ ձեռքի մեջ: Բայց միայն այդքանը: 

Ամբողջ ժամանակ Նորեբրոյով էինք քայլում: Անցանք ծանոթ հանրակացարանի, նաև Պանումի մոտով, որ հետո միասին 6А ավտոբուսը նստենք. երկուսս էլ նույն թաղամասում ենք ապրում: Բայց այդ հետագիծը ես չէի ընտրել, հաստատ ես չէի ընտրել: Թ-ն առաջարկեց Նորեպորտում իջնել, հետո անցնել լճերի մոտով: 

Փորձում էի թաքցնել իմ էմոցիոնալ սառնությունը: Թ-ի հետ լավ է, կշարունակեմ հանդիպել, բայց գիտեմ, որ հեռու չենք գնա: Արդյոք սա՞ է նրա ասած «սուրը» և «ավարտվողը» հակադրված «խրոնիկին» ու «հավերժականին»: 

Մտածում եմ՝ աշխարհում լիքը կան էնպիսի զույգեր, ինչպիսին ես ու Թ-ն կարող ենք լինել: Ընտանիք են կազմում, ապրում միասին ու դժգոհ չեն: Բայց ինչ-որ յուրահատուկ բան էլ չկա նրանց մեջ: Իսկ ես ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասելու. ինձ համար հարաբերություններում «ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ» սկզբունքն է: Եթե զգում եմ՝ միջակ բան է ստացվելու, հեռանում եմ: Երևի դա է պատճառը, որ կյանքիս ավելի մեծ մասը սինգըլ եմ եղել, քան ունեցել եմ ինչ-որ մեկին: Իսկ հիմա արդեն գիտեմ՝ սիրելը ոնց է լինում: Սիրելն էն անկապ սրտխփոցները, գիշերը չքնելն ու անդադար նրա մասին մտածելը չէ, այլ միմյանց ճանաչելը (Վիլյամ ցիտեմ) ու միասին գործելը: Ես ու Դ-ն նրանով էինք բացառիկ, որ երբ մեր երկուսի ուղեղները միասին էին աշխատում, արդյունքը բազմապատկվում էր:

----------

Alphaone (27.03.2015), CactuSoul (26.03.2015), Smokie (26.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (27.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 5, մաս 2*

Ու թող ներեն ինձ ակումբցիներն էս երկար սպամերի համար, բայց ոնց որ էսօր վերջապես գրելս գալիս է:

Էս վերջերս հաճախ եմ մտածում մեր անցած ճանապարհի մասին՝ սկսած մեր հանդիպման առաջին օրվանից, վերջացրած վերջին անգամով, երբ նա պառկած աչքերիս մեջ էր նայում ու ասում. «Դու ինձ համար հավերժությունն ես»: Այդ պահին ես էլ չգիտեի, ինքն էլ չգիտեր, որ երկու օր անց այն նամակն եմ գրելու: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ միայն մի անգամ է եղել, երբ համոզված եմ եղել, որ ինքն այն ճիշտ մարդն է ինձ համար: Դա մեր երկրորդ հանդիպման օրն էր: Դրանից հետո անընդհատ կասկածանքների մեջ եմ. մեկ ասում եմ՝ ինքն է որ կա, մեկ՝ բայց ինձ պե՞տք է որ: Հետո անցնում եմ նրա մասին արածս բոլոր գրառումների վրայով, ինքս նկատում զարգացումը: Ու նորից այս գրառումն եմ մեջբերում.




> Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա էս ամենը: Ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ գիտակցված ա, ուղեղի զոռ, ցանկացած առաջընթաց մաշկիդ վրա զգում ես, ցանկացած զարգացում մեծ ձեռքբերում ես համարում, հետո՝ խորը շունչ քաշում, թե՝ էս լեվելն էլ բարով-խերով հաղթահարեցինք: Ոնց որ երեխայի զարգացմանը հետևես, թե՝ այսօր առաջին անգամ ժպտաց, այսօր առաջին անգամ նստեց, այսօր առաջին անգամ «մամա» ասաց: Ու դանդաղ, շատ դանդաղ, համատեղ ջանքերով այս ամենն առաջ է գնում: Եվ երբ հասնենք այնտեղ, ուր գնում էինք, այնքան թանկ կլինի մեր ձեռքբերումը, որ ամեն կերպ կդողանք վրան, չենք թողնի, որ հենց էնպես կործանվի:


Համակարգչային խաղերում ինչպե՞ս է: Ավելի բարձր լեվելները ավելի դժվար են հաղթահարվում: Վերջին երկու լեվելները մեծ դժվարությամբ անցանք, իսկ հիմա այս մեկի վրա ենք լռվել: 

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ երևի սխալ բան արեցի, բայց բավական է, որ բացեմ ու նամակս կարդամ, ու սիրտս հովանում է: Մենակ ներվայնանում եմ, որ նորմալ չեմ խմբագրել:

Մեկ էլ ինտուիցիա կոչեցյալն է ինձ անհանգստացնում: Կարծեմ մենք երկուսով որոշել էինք, որ ինտուիցիան եղած փաստերի հիման վրա արված չգիտակցված եզրակացություն է: Իսկ իմ ինտուիցիան ասում է, որ մենք դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ենք իրար հետ անցնելու՝ անկախ մեր կարգավիճակից: Դրանից մի քիչ վախենում եմ, որովհետև այլևս զիջել չեմ ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (27.03.2015), Cassiopeia (26.03.2015), Smokie (27.03.2015), Մուշու (26.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (27.03.2015), Ուլուանա (26.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 6*

Երեկ համալսարանից գիշերը ժամը տասնմեկին դուրս եկա. ֆրանկոֆոնները ֆիլմի դիտում էին կազմակերպել: Կինոն Le Havre-ն էր՝ ֆին կինոռեժիսորի: Էնքան հետաքրքիր է, էդ կինոն ես դեռ 2011-ին էի ուզում նայել, էդպես էլ չէի հաջողացնում: Հավես էր, որ վերջապես եկավ պահը: Ու իրոք արժեր: Հզոր բան էր: Հզոր էր իր ռեալիզմով ու միաժամանակ հեփի էնդով: Հզոր էր նրանով, որ ռեժիսորը հասարակության էն ամենաթափթփուկ, ամենաարհամարհված ու տգեղ շերտի գեղեցկությունն էր կարողացել ցույց տալ:

Տուն գալուց նայեցի երկքին: Աստղեր կային, բայց մի քիչ ամպամած էր: Սկսեցի լացել: Ուզում էի: Ժամանակն էր: 

Առավոտյան անտրամադիր էի: Մի կերպ ինձ համոզեցի, որ համալսարան գնամ: Հեծանիվ քշելիս մտածում էի: Մտածում էի՝ գուցե սխալ արեցի, որ գնացի: Բայց հաջորդ վայրկյանին հիշում էի այն սուր ցավը, որ զգում էի ամեն անգամ, երբ կասկածելի ինչ-որ բան էի հայտնաբերում: Ես գիտեմ, որ իմ ոտքով չեմ վերադառնա: 

Դու հաճախ ինձ հարցնում էիր, թե արդյոք իմ բոլոր տղա ընկերների հետ եմ այդպիսին, ես պատասխանում էի՝ ոչ: Ես ոչ մեկի հետ այդպիսին չեմ եղել: Դու ինձ համար մարդկային շփման բացառիկ դեպք էիր: Ու հենց դրա համար ես քո ընկերությունը չէի ուզում: Իմ կյանքի ընթացքում շատ մարդկանց եմ հանդիպել ու շատ տարբեր ձևերով շփվել: Ունեցել եմ և ունեմ հրաշալի ընկերներ: Դա ինձ համար բավական էր, որ հասկանամ, որ դու ուղղակի ընկեր լինել չես կարող: Եվ դու էլ ինձնից այլ վերաբերմունք էի պահանջում: Պահանջում էիր, որ քեզ առանձնացնեմ իմ բոլոր ընկերներից ու ահռելի ժամանակ տրամադրեմ: Պահանջում էիր՝ առանց հասկանալու, որ դա ընկերության իմ պատկերացման մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

Ճամփին նաև հիշում էի ինձ հետ պատահած բազմաթիվ տղամարդկանց, որոնց բավական շուտ էի իմ կյանքից հեռացնում: Հեռացնում էի, որովհետև չէի զգում այն, ինչ ուզում էի զգալ, հավատում էի, որ մի օր կզգամ: Հիշեցի նաև, որ համոզված էի, որ միայն հայերեն եմ սիրելու: Մտքովս չէր անցնելու, որ իմ կյանքի ամենախորը հարաբերությունն անգլերեն է լինելու: 

Էսօր քեզ կարոտում եմ: Հույս ունեմ՝ դու էլ:

Ու քեզ լավ գիտեմ, գիտեմ, որ դու ինձ միայն Զատիկից հետո ես գրելու: Ու գիտեմ, որ գրելու ես:

----------

Alphaone (27.03.2015), Cassiopeia (27.03.2015), Smokie (28.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 7*

Մարիայի երեկվա ասածներից հետո շոկի մեջ եմ: Կարող է ի վերջո պարզվել, որ ճիշտ էր ասում: Ու եթե էդպես լինի, ես կխելագարվեմ, կխելագարվեմ իմ աննորմալությունից ու նախասիրություններից: Էստեղ արդեն խնդիրն իմ մեջ կլինի, որովհետև սա առաջին դեպքը չէ:

----------

Վոլտերա (28.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 7, մաս 2*

Տարօրինակ օր ա: Մի տեսակ էս շարքն ապաքինումներ կոչելս հեչ չի գալիս, որովհետև Մարիայի երեկվա ասածից հետո արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ տրամադրվածություն առաջացավ:

Տարօրինակ, ինքնաճանաչման օր ա: Արտոյի հետ լիքը խոսեցինք, վերլուծեցինք, զարմանալի եզրահանգումներ արեցինք:

Մտածում էի՝ իմ կյանքում Թորին անցած էտապ ա, ու իրա երգերի մեջ ինձ գտնել չեմ կարող: Բայց էսօր ամբողջ օրն իրան եմ լսում, ու առնվազն երկու երգի մեջ ինձ գտել եմ: Երկու իմ ամենասիրելի երգերի, որոնց բառերը ժամանակին ինձ շատ բան չէին ասում:

Հիշում եմ՝ ժամանակին էս օրագիրս բացել էի մեկ այլ ապաքինման համար ու գրում էի գրեթե ամեն օր՝ առանց գիտակցելու, որ ապաքինման ճամփան եմ բռնել: Հոգեվարքից հետո անունն էլ հենց էդտեղից է. հոգեվարքի հասնելուց հետո հանկարծ ապրում էի, չէի մեռել: Ու դրա մասին էր օրագիրս: 

Հիմա չեմ հասել հոգեվարքի: Լավ էր, որ թույլ չտվեցի՝ հասնեմ: Բայց կգրեմ, շատ կգրեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2015), Վոլտերա (28.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 8*

Հոգեկանս լրիվ քրքրված է, ներսից փշրված եմ էնպես, ասես այլևս հավաքել հնարավոր չէ: Մի շաբաթ է անցել այն անիծյալ նամակից, ու քար լռություն է տիրում: Անընդհատ ինձ մեղադրում եմ էգոիստ լինելու ու խնդիրը չտեսնելու համար, բայց մյուս կողմից ինքս ինձ արդարացնում եմ, որ այդպես այլևս չէի կարող:

Տնից դուրս եկա, որ մի քիչ թեթևանամ: Անձրև էր գալիս: Լացելու ամենահարմար միջոցն էր. ոչ ոք չի նկատում: Յոգայի գնացի: Տարօրինակ դաս էր, բայց երևի հենց էդպիսին էլ ինձ պետք էր, որ մի քիչ հանգստանամ: Հետո գնացի շոփինգի ու չկարողացա ոչինչ առնել, բացի հիսուն հատ գունավոր գրիչից: Դեռ ինձ հազիվ զսպեցի, որ մատիտի միջուկներ չառնեմ: Հա, ինձ մենակ գրելու հետ կապված բաներն են գրավում: 

Սկսեցի կարդալ Մոդիանոյի «Բացակայող մարդը»: Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում է՝ ֆրանսերենս էնքան է վարի գնացել, որ դանիերենիս է հավասարվել: Բայց բավական է՝ սկսեմ գիրք կարդալ, որ հասկանամ՝ դանիերենս դեռ շատ պիտի հացուպանիր ուտի այդ մակարդակին հասնելու համար: Հետո էլ Արայի հետ գնացի «Ես դեռ Ալիսն եմ» կինոն նայելու: Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա. թե՛ կինոն, թե՛ Մոդիանոյի գիրքը նույն թեմայով են: Թե ինչու՞ հանկարծ երկուսը միասին ընտրեցի:

Ալիսը վատ կինո չէր, բայց ահավոր հոլիվուդյան էր: Իմ սիրտն արդեն խառնում է էդ դզած-փչած դերասաններից ու հաճախ բավական պրիմիտիվ բովանդակությունից: Բայց դե Ջուլիան Մուրին շատ եմ սիրում: Բացի դրանից, թեման էլ էր մի քիչ հարազատ. ինքը լեզվաբան, ինտելեկտուալ, հասկանում է՝ իր հետ ինչ է կատարվում: 

Կողքից Ալիսի ընտանիքին էի նայում: Հա, Հոլիվուդյան, սարքած, դզած-փչած, բայց իմ երազած ընտանիքն էլ է էդպիսին: 

Տուն եկա՝ ամբողջ ճամփին լացելով, էլի քրքրված ու մասնատված: Ես չգիտեմ՝ ոնց եմ կարողանալու էս ամենը մարսել: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ է լինելու վերջս: Արտոն ասում է՝ երբ հասկանում ես ինքդ քեզ, խնդիրներդ հեշտ են լուծվում: Հիմա հասկացել եմ, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ոնց կլուծվի:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2015), Cassiopeia (30.03.2015), Մուշու (30.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2015), Ուլուանա (30.03.2015), Վոլտերա (30.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 9*

Գրեցի «9», ջնջեցի. հաստա՞տ արդեն իններորդ օրն է: Նորից գրեցի: Հա, իսկապես իններորդն է: Էս անգամ ավելի արագ են անցնում օրերը, և դա լավ է, դա խոսում է այն մասին, որ ամեն դեպքում տառապանքս ավելի թեթև է, ինչքան էլ ես սուր ընկալեմ:

Առավոտը դրսում փոթորիկ էր: Պատուհաններս դղրդում էին: Լավ էր՝ կոմպս հետս էր, որոշեցի էսօր տնից աշխատել: Նախաճաշեցի, կոմպը վերցրի, ադյալի մեջ փաթաթվեցի ու սկսեցի աշխատել... հեկեկալ ու ադյալի մեջ ավելի ու ավելի պինդ փաթաթվել: Օգնում էր: Օրվա ընթացքում անընդհատ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի պահերի զռռոցս դնում էի: Ու չէի հասկանում՝ ինչու: 

Թերեզի հետ խոսեցի մի քիչ: Ջրիկացանք, կատակի տվեցինք: 

Չորեքշաբթի օրն ավտոբուս եմ նստելու ու ճանապարհվեմ Խրոնինգեն: Էսօր Սրջանը գրեց, որ առաջին գիշերը Սիլվիայի մոտ եմ մնալու: Ուրախացա ահագին:

Էսպիսի իրավիճակներում ճամփորդություններն ուղղակի փրկություն են: Դեկտեմբերին Բեռլինն ու Երևանն էին, հիմա Խրոնինգենը կլինի: 

Մտածում եմ՝ ինչու՞ եմ անընդհատ տարօրինակ տղամարդկանց հանդիպում: Հաստատ տարօրինակությունը չի, որ գերում է: Կամ այն, ինչ գերում է, գալիս է տարօրինակության հետ: Ի վերջո, ես էլ սովորական չեմ: Ես ինքս ինձ տասներեք տարի առաջ կնքել եմ «Տարօրինակ փոքրիկ աղջիկ» մականվամբ: Աղջիկը մեծացել է, տարօրինակը՝ մնացել: Ու երևի էսպես էլ պիտի շարունակեմ կյանքս՝ անընդհատ հանդիպելով ինձնից ավելի տարօրինակ արարածների:

Իններորդ օրն է, դեռ լռություն է: Անցյալ անգամ տասներորդ օրը լռությունը խախտվեց: Այս անգամ կգերազանցվի: 

Ու անթարթ նայում եմ էկրանին, անվանդ կողքի կանաչ լույսին: Գիտեմ, որ հիմա դու էլ նույն գործի վրա ես: Երկուսով սպասում ենք, թե ով առաջինը լռությունը կխախտի: Կխախտվի՞ արդյոք:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2015), CactuSoul (12.04.2015), Cassiopeia (30.03.2015), Smokie (02.04.2015), Մուշու (30.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2015), Ուլուանա (30.03.2015), Վոլտերա (30.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 10*

Առավոտը փոստով երկու գրքերս ստացա: Հեմինգուեյը սկսեցի ոտքի վրա կարդալ, մեկ էլ հասկացա՝ եթե էդպես շարունակեմ, Յեսպերի հետ հանդիպումից կուշանամ: 

Արագ-արագ հագնվեցի, որ դուրս գամ: Անձրևը չէր կտրվում: Մինչև հոգեբանության ամբիոն հասնեմ, ոտքից գլուխ ջուր կլինեմ: Ավտոբուս նստեցի, հետո՝ մետրո: Նորեպորտից ոտքով գնացի: Ձնախառն անձրև էր: Կաթիլները մազերիս էին լցվում, քամին խառնում էր մազերս: Քայլում էի հաստատուն, թեև մի քիչ անհանգստացած. ո՞նց կվերջանա Յեսպերի հետ հանդիպումը: Քայլում էի ու մտածում, փիլիսոփայում: 

Ինձ թվում է՝ կյանքն անընդհատ մեզ գլուխկոտրուկներ է առաջարկում, ու երբ մեկը հաղթահարում ենք, հաջորդը՝ ավելի դժվարն է դեմ տալիս: Ու էդպես անվերջ շարունակվում է մինչև կյանքիդ վերջին վայրկյանը: Յուրաքանչյուր գլուխկոտրուկ լուծելիս գործածում ես ողջ հուզական, մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական պաշարդ, կյանքում ձեռք բերած հմտություններդ: Իսկ երբ հաղթահարում ես, դառնում ես ավելի լավը, ավելի ամբողջական, կատարելությանն ավելի մոտ: 

Երբ եկա Կոպենհագեն, ինձ դեմ տված գլուխկոտրուկները չափից դուրս հեշտ էին, ու ես դրանք չրթելով թափում էի: Հեշտ էին, որովհետև դրանցից նախկինում էլ էի ունեցել: Ուրեմն պետք է ավելի բարդը պատահեր, չէ՞: Ու հիմա եկել է այդ մեկը, և ես ողջ կարողություններս կենտրոնացրած փորձում եմ լուծել այն: Գիտեմ, որ կկարողանամ, գիտեմ, որ արդյունքում ավելի լավ մարդ կդառնամ, և դրանից հետո ավելի բարդերը կգան:

...
Յեսպերը ձեռքս սեղմեց, ներս հրավիրեց: Ասացի նրան, որ այս ծրագրին հենց իր մոդելի համար էի դիմել: Խորացավ տեսությունների մեջ, հերթով բոլոր մեթոդները բացատրեց: Հետո անցանք պրակտիկ հարցերին: 
- Գիտես, տարածք չունենք, բայց մայիսից խոստացել են: Հիմա ամբիոնում երեք գրասենյակ կա... իմը, Հաննայինը... Հաննային գիտե՞ս:
- Դուք միասին տպագրվել եք,- ասացի,- անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում:
- Միասին տպագրվե՞լ: Նույնիսկ շա՜տ ենք տպագրվել,- Յեսպերը կարմրեց,- Հաննան դրա համար նկատողություն է ստացել, որ իր բոլոր տպագրություններն իմի հետ համահեղինակ են: Գիտես, ինքը չեխ է: 90-ականներին եկավ Կոպենհագեն որպես փոխանակային ուսանող: Ես նրան անատոմիա էի տալիս: Այդպես էլ մնաց: Հետո մագիստրոսական թեզը ղեկավարեցի, հետո՝ դոկտորականը: Դարձավ ասիստենտ, հիմա արդեն դոցենտ է և երկու երեխա ունի: 
Պատկերացրի Հաննային՝ ջահել չեխ աղջիկ, գալիս է, սիրահարվում Յեսպերին, մնում այստեղ: Տարիներ շարունակ միասին աշխատում են, Հաննան հոգնում է Յեսպերին սպասելուց, ուրիշի հետ ամուսնանում, երեխաներ ունենում: 
- Երեխաներ չունեմ,- շարունակեց,- ինքս եմ ընտրել չունենալը: Երբ փոքր էի, հազվադեպ էի հորս տեսնում: Չուզեցի ինքս էլ էդպիսի հայր լինել: Հիմա որ Հաննային տեսնում եմ՝ վազում է երեխաների հետևից, հեչ չեմ նախանձում: 
Պատկերացրի նաև Յեսպերի ու Հաննայի համագործակցությունը. իսկական ակադեմիական ընկերություն, իրար հետ պրպտել, քննարկել, էքսպերիմենտներ սարքել: Մենք էլ էինք էդպիսի մի բանի մասին երազում: Կամ մի քիչ ուրիշ, չգիտեմ: 
Հանդիպման վերջում Յեսպերն իր հոդվածները քսերոքս արեց:
- Այս ամսագիրը գիտե՞ս,- ասաց,- սա աշխարհի ամենա-ամենաառաջին գիտական ամսագիրն է: Չկա էնպիսի Նոբելյան մրցանակակիր, որ այստեղ տպագրված չլինի: 
Հետո քթի տակ շարունակեց.
- Իհարկե չեմ ասում, թե էստեղ տպագրվող ամեն ոք Նոբելյան է ստանում, բայց ի՞նչ իմանաս: 

Յեսպերի մոտ դուրս եկա կյանքիցս գոհ, անհամբեր սպասելով համագործակցությանը: Ու սկսեցի մտածել, թե ինչ աննորմալ պիտի իրեն համարի հասարակությունը, որ որոշել է երեխաներ չունենալ: Մտածեցի, թե ինչքան լավ գիտնական էր ինքը, թե ինչքան հավես կլինի նրա ղեկավարությամբ աշխատելը: Մտածեցի, որ ակադեմիան այս բոլոր (այդ թվում իմ) աննորմալ մարդկանց փախստավայրն է, այստեղ բոլորը հեռու են մնում նորմալից, միջին վիճակագրականից, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ հենց իրենք են սահմանում այդ բոլոր միջինները:

Քայլեցի դեպի Նորեպորտ: Որոշեցի վերջապես պաղպաղակի պահանջս բավարարել: Սուրբ Պատրիկին չէ՞ր, որ պիտի պիստաչիոյով պաղպաղակ ուտեինք: Հետո էլ դրա ուրբաթ օրը: Էդպես էլ չիրականացրինք: Մտա ՄակԴոնալդս ու պաղպաղակ պատվիրեցի: Սթոունների համերգից հետո էր, երբ տուն գնալու փոխարեն վեր էինք ընկել հենց այդ նույն ՄակԴոնալդսում ու ագահորեն իրար վրայից պաղպաղակներ ուտում: 

Իսկ այս երեկո Մառլենի տանն ենք հավաքվում, վաղն էլ ճանապարհվում եմ Խրոնինգեն: Դու էլ երևի Շվեյցարիա կգնաս մամայիդ հետ: Կբարևես իմ կողմից:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2015), GriFFin (01.04.2015), Smokie (02.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Էս էլ ահավոր տեղին ցիտատ Ջիմ Մորիսոնից.
"People are afraid of themselves, of their own reality; their feelings most of all. People talk about how great love is, but that’s bullshit. Love hurts. Feelings are disturbing. People are taught that pain is evil and dangerous. How can they deal with love if they’re afraid to feel? Pain is meant to wake us up. People try to hide their pain. But they’re wrong. Pain is something to carry, like a radio. You feel your strength in the experience of pain. It’s all in how you carry it. That’s what matters. Pain is a feeling. Your feelings are a part of you. Your own reality. If you feel ashamed of them, and hide them, you’re letting society destroy your reality. You should stand up for your right to feel your pain."

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2015), GriFFin (01.04.2015), ivy (31.03.2015), Smokie (02.04.2015), Yevuk (03.04.2015), Աթեիստ (31.03.2015), Ուլուանա (31.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 11*

Ռեկորդ. տասը օր կոնտակտ չկա: Անգամ անցյալ անգամ տասներորդ օրը լռությունը խախտվել էր:

Մեկուկես ժամից ավտոբուսս կշարժվի դեպի Նիդեռլանդներ, դեպի այն քաղաքը, ուր անդընդհատ վերադառնալու եմ կյանքիս տարբեր փուլերում, վերադառնալու եմ, որ հանգստություն զգամ:

Երեկ Մառլենի տանը շատ լավ էր: Զատիկի գարեջուր խմեցինք: Ահագին զրուցեցինք մեր ակադեմիական դարդերից: Հետո Անդրեասը միացավ: Չգիտեմ ոնց ջրիկություններս բռնեց, ու դրեցինք, Եվրատեսիլի բոլոր երգերը նայեցինք: Որոշեցինք, որ էս տարի Եվրատեսիլը բոլորս միասին պիտի նայենք՝ մեր դրոշներով-բանով: Ահագին ջրիկ երեկո կստացվի:

Երբ տուն եկա, Մառլենն ամբողջ դանիերենի խմբին արդեն գրել էր, որ միասին Եվրատեսիլ ենք նայելու: 

Հիմա գնամ, անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ եմ Սիլվիային ու Սրջանին գրկելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.04.2015), GriFFin (01.04.2015), Smokie (02.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 12*

Երբ ավտոբուսը կանգնեց Խրոնինգենի գլխավոր կայարանում, թվաց՝ ես երբևէ չեմ բացակայել այստեղից, ու վերջին մեկուկես տարին ուղղակի վատ երազ էր, որից վերջապես արթնացա:
Ես կարիք չունեի քարտեզներ փորփրելու կամ ուղղություն հարցնելու, որովհետև գիտեի՝ ուր եմ գնում: Իսկ երբ հասա, դռան զանգը տվեցի, հին օրերի պես Սիլվիան հայտնվեց պատշգամբում ու բանալիները ներքև նետեց, որ դուռը բացեմ, բարձրանամ:

Պինտելիերում մի քանի բաժակ գարեջուր խմեցինք: Սրջանը զարմացավ, թե ոնց եմ խմելու սովորությունս փոխել:
- Առաջ դու մի բաժակ գարեջրից շատ չէիր խմում,- ասաց,- ու հաճախ ընդհանրապես չէիր խմում:
- Դանիան է,- բացատրեցի,- էնտեղ առանց խմելու սոցիալական կյանք չկա:

Գիշերը Սիլվիայի մոտ մնացի: Երբ պառկում էինք քնելու, խորհուրդ տվեց աշխատանքի մեջ չխորանալ ու կյանք ունենալ անպայման: Ես նրան ասացի, որ ինքն ինձ համար ակադեմիայի մեջ եղողի լավագույն օրինակն է, ու ուզում եմ նրա պես լինել: Պնդեց, որ իր սխալը չկրկնեմ: Հետո ասաց, որ լավ է՝ եկա: Սրջանի դեմքին վերջին ամիսներին ժպիտ չէր հայտնվել, այդ երեկո առաջին անգամ էր:

Խրոնինգենում լավ է, հանգիստ, ոնց որ տանը լինեմ: Ամբողջ ցերեկը թափառեցի, գնացի սիրածս խանութները, համալսարանում սրճեցի, մեր հին ու բարի վոկը կերա: Ափսո՜ս Սոֆյան չկար: 

Ես գիտեմ, որ այստեղ վերադառնալու եմ անընդհատ, անկախ նրանից, թե որտեղ եմ, անկախ նրանից, թե արդյոք այստեղ դեռ մնացել են իմ ճանաչած մարդկանցից: Գալու եմ մենակ կամ գալու եմ տարբեր մարդկանց ընկերակցությամբ, գալու եմ կյանքիս ամենաահավոր ու ամենաերջանիկ պահերին: 

Հետո Քրինայի տուն գնացի թեյի: Հավես էր նրան նորից տեսնելը: Խոսեցինք անընդհատ տեղափոխվելու մասին:
- Քաղաքը մարդու նման է,- ասաց,- ժամանակ է պետք, որ ճանաչես, մտերմանաս: Կարծես մարմին լինի: 

Տարիների հետ ծանոթանում ես ամեն մի կնճռի հետ... Ինձ վեց տարի պետք եղավ, որ հասկանամ՝ ուզում եմ Խրոնինգենում ապրել:

Խոստովանեցի, որ չնայած Կոպենհագենում կյանքիցս գոհ եմ, բայց մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է, որ արդեն մի տարի է, ինչ այնտեղ եմ, մի տեսակ ուզում եմ նորից տեղափոխվել, ուրիշ տեղ գնալ: Ասաց, որ Դանիկան էլ Ժնևում նույն վիճակում է: 

Երեկոյան գնացի համալսարան Սրջանին էքսպերիմենտ անելիս օգնելու: Բամբասացինք մեր աշխատանքներից ու ղեկավարներից:

Ու Դ-ն հեռու ու անիրական թվաց, ասես այդ ամենն ինձ հետ չէր պատահել: Երանի՜ այսպես շարունակվեր:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.04.2015), Smokie (04.04.2015), Մուշու (02.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 13*

Ջանեթը հեծանիվը կապեց, մոտեցավ ինձ: Գրկեցինք իրար: Լրիվ նույնն է՝ ոտքից գլուխ սև հագած, պիրսինգներով, մազերը սև ներկած, կոս արած: Շպարը մի քիչ ավելի արտահայտված է:
- Ձմռանը սովորաբար շրթներկ չեմ քսում: Այսօր առաջին անգամն է: Դրա համար ուշացա:
Մտանք Ջանեթի սիրած սրճարանը՝ Coffee United: 
- Ոնց որ հեչ գնացած չլինես, ոնց որ երեկ լիներ, որ վերջին ագնամ քեզ տեսել եմ:
Այս նույն արտահայտությունը լսում եմ ամեն օր ում հանդիպում եմ: Լսում եմ նաև, երբ գալիս եմ Հայաստան: Ու մտածում եմ՝ մի օր կլինի՞ այնպես, որ ոչ թե ես լինեմ գնացող-վերադարձողը, այլ ինչ-որ մեկը վերադառնա այնտեղ, որտեղ ապրում եմ, ու ես ասեմ՝ ոնց որ երեկ լիներ:

Ջանեթի հետ լիքը խոսեցինք: Պատմեց իր անցյալ տարվա շուրջերկյա ճանապարհորդությունից: Հետո անցանք տղամարդկանց:
- Ջերալտը լավ էր,- ասաց,- հեչ խնդիրներ չունի, բզիկներս լավ տանում է, փորձում է օգնել ինձ: Թե չէ մինչև էդ ինչ տարօրինակ տղա ասես հանդիպում էր: Թոդին գիտե՞ս: Հակադեպրեսանտների վրա է: Անցյալ տարի Հավայան կղզիներում հանդիպեցինք նրան: Վախենում էի՝ Ջերալտի հետ լեզու չի գտնի, բայց լավ ընկերներ դարձան: 

Հետո քայլեցինք դեպի ծաղկի շուկա:
- Լավ է, որ եղանակը լավ է: Թե չէ էս խեղճ մարդիկ ահագին վնաս էին կրելու: Մեծ հույս էին կապում ծաղկի շուկայի հետ:

Ջանեթից բաժանվեցի, գնացի Լա պլաս ճաշելու: Հետ եկա Սրջանի մոտ: Սուպերմարկետից բոլոր գժական հոլանդական ուտելիքներից առա:
- Ուրախանու՞մ ես, որ էստեղ էժան է,- հարցրեց:

Երեկոյան Վանիան, Ադրիան ու Սիլվիան են գալու: Հոլանդական բլինչիկ ենք սարքելու: Հավես կլինի: 

Գրողը տանի, խելքս գնում է Խրոնինգենի համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.04.2015), Smokie (04.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 14*

Ամստերդամում ինչ-որ բան եմ կորցրել: Ամեն անգամ, երբ հայտնվում եմ էնտեղ, սկսում եմ շունչս պահած ինչ-որ բան եմ որոնում: Քաղաքի հետ կապված լիքը հիշողություններ կան կուտակված, որովհետև այնտեղ շատ եմ եղել ու տարբեր մարդկանց հետ, տարբեր տարիներին: Դրա պատճառով ամեն ինչ խառնվում է իրար ուղեղումս, ու աղոտ ինչ-որ հուշեր մեծ ջանքերից հետո եմ միայն կարողանում տեղավորել իմ կենսագրության ճիշտ հատվածում:
- Էստեղ բելգիական գարեջուր եմ խմել,- ասում եմ Սրջանին՝ Ռեմբրանտպլայնում մի կոնկրետ բար ցույց տալով,- ու՞մ հետ էի: Բալի համ էր գալիս, ոնց որ լիմոնադ լիներ:
Փորձում եմ հիշել: 2007-ը հաստատ չէր. այն ժամանակ դժվար էր ինձ համոզելը, որ գարեջուր խմեի: Գուցե 2009, որովհետև Ռեմբրանտպլայնում նկար ունեմ: Բայց էդ ժամանակ Ամստերդամում մենակ չէի՞: Տաթևին հիշեցի: Նրան 2011-ից շուտ չեմ իմացել: Տաթևը: Ամստերդամում լիքը թափառեցինք այդ օրը, փորձեցինք հայկական եկեղեցին գտնել: Մտանք քոֆի շոփ ու հարցրինք: Կոմպով նայեցին: Գտանք եկեղեցին, բայց դատարկ էր: Մոտը նկարվեցինք ու շարունակեցինք մեր ճամփան: 

2011-ի հոկտեմբեր: Թորիի համերգից հետո Ամստերդամ էի եկել: Տաթևը սկզբում ինձ Ռեմբրանտպլայն տարավ: Հիշում եմ գարեջրի համը: Գլխիս էր խփել:

Ամստերդամում ինձ Մոդիանոյի գրքի հերոսն եմ զգում: Ու ինչ-որ բան եմ տենդագին որոնում, որը չկա ու չկա: 

Երբ Սրջանը, նրա զարմուհին ու ընկերները սերբերեն էին խոսում, անջատվում էի ու մտքերի մեջ ընկնում, Դ-ի մասին մտածում: Միաժամանակ և՛ կարոտում էի, և՛ որոշում, որ նրան այլևս իմ կյանք չեմ թողնելու: Հետո հանկարծ վերադառնում էի նրանց խոսակցությանն ու սերբերեն ինչ-որ բան ասում, իսկ Սրջանն ավելի ու ավելի էր զարմանում իմ՝ գնալով ավելի բարդացող նախադասությունների վրա:

Գտանք ամերիկյան գրախանութը: 2007-ին այնտեղից Հեմինգուեյի «Տոն, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է»-ն եմ գնել՝ ամբողջ Ամստերդամը ոտքի տակ տալուց հետո: Հետագայում այն դարձավ իմ սիրելի գիրքը: Որոշեցի, որ էնտեղից անպայման պիտի ևս մեկ գիրք գնեմ, որ դա էլ դառնա իմ սիրելին, որովհետև ինձ նոր սիրելի գիրք է պետք: Բացի դրանից, Մոդիանոն վերջացնում էի, գիտական հոդվածներն էլ վաղը կկարդամ, իսկ ինձ հետդարձի ճամփի զբաղմունք է պետք:

Չկարողանալով գտնել որևէ գիրք, որն ինձ կասի՝ կարդա, ընտրեցի blind date-երից մեկը. փաթեթավորված գիրք, ու չգիտես՝ ինչ ես գնում: Խանութից դուրս գալուց հետո անմիջապես պատռեցի փաթեթավորումը: Անծանոթ հեղինակ էր: Բայց կկարդամ: Ամստերդամում եսիմորերորդ անգամ լինելուց մնացած հուշն է:

Վիպակի միտք ծնվեց Մոդիանոյից ու Ամստերդամից ոգեշնչված: Չալարեմ, սկսեմ աշխատել:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 15*

Ահագին ուշ արթնացանք. մտածեցի՝ երկար ճամփից առաջ մի քիչ հանգստանալը լավ կլինի:

Ամբողջ օրը նստած հոդված եմ կարդում: Սրջանն էլ է աշխատում: Մի քիչ հետո Սիլվիայի մոտ կգնամ, իսկ երեկոյան Վանիայի ու Ադրիայի մոտ ընթրիքի ենք:

Դ-ն հեռու է թվում, որպես գոյություն չունեցող երազ, որպես մի էպիզոդ իմ կյանքի, որ անցել-գնացել է: Ու երևի պիտի տասներորդ օրվանից սկսած դադարեցնեի ապաքինումների սերիան, որովհետև դրանից հետո լավ էի:

Բայց երբեմն քնիս մեջ կամ ինչ-որ բան տեսնելիս կամ ինչ-որ բանով զբաղվելիս հիշում եմ նրան: Ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ ուժեղ ցավ եմ զգում, ջղայնանում: Հետո արագ անցնում է. ախր գիտեմ, որ ես մեղավոր չեմ: Իսկ նրա մոտ վերադառնալու էներգիա ուղղակի չունեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.04.2015), GriFFin (06.04.2015), Մուշու (05.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 16*

Մեր ծանոթության օրվանից հաշված սա ամենաերկար լռությունն է, ու չգիտեմ՝ երբևէ կխախտվի՞ արդյոք:

Անցյալ անգամ ապաքինումը շատ սիրուն անցավ. իր տրամաբանական փուլերով, ուժերիս աստիճանական վերականգնումով ու կյանքը սիրելով: 

Հիմա էլ եմ կյանքը սիրում: Բայց զգում եմ՝ չունեմ նույնքան էներգիա, որ կարողանամ փուլերը հերթականությամբ դասավորել ու ճիշտ ճամփով գնալ: Զգում եմ՝ սպառվում եմ արդեն, ու հուզապես խառնված եմ իրար, թողել եմ ամեն ինչ ինքնահոսի:

Քամվում եմ արդեն: Ամեն անգամ գժվում եմ, երբ մարդիկ ասում են՝ դու իմ ճանաչած ամենախելացի մարդկանցից ես: Գժվում եմ, երբ մարդիկ ասում են՝ քեզնից սովորում ենք: Պիտի որ ինքնասիրությունս շոյվեր, ինձ լավ զգայի: Ու մի ժամանակ էդպես էր, էս քանի օրը՝ էլ չէ: Բայց կուզեի հեշտ լիներ, կուզեի չունենալ խելքիս կեսը, կուզեի միջին ու անհոգ լինել:

Սպառվել եմ: Էլ չեմ ուզում ապրել:

----------

GriFFin (06.04.2015), Մուշու (06.04.2015), Վոլտերա (07.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 17*

Վատ եմ: Վատ եմ, որովհետև չեմ կարողանում հաղթահարել այս ամենը: Թերեզն ասում էր՝ ինքը չկա, դրանից ես դեպրեսված: Չէ՛, դեպրեսված եմ, դրա համար չեմ կարողանում հաղթահարել նրա բացակայությունը: Ու եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, չեմ էլ ուզում երեսը տեսնել, չեմ ուզում խոսել հետը, բայց րոպեն մեկ մեյլս եմ ստուգում՝ հուսալով, որ մի բան գրած կլինի: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ եմ ուզում: Էմոցիաներս լրիվ քամվել են, ու ես մնացել եմ էսպես լրիվ ուժասպառ: Երևի պետք է մենակ մնալ, ինքս ինձ հետ ժամանակ անցկացնել, որ ուժերս վերականգնվեն:

Գարուն է եկել, ու էս քանի օրը հանկարծ քարանձավներից սկսեցին բոլոր տղաները դուրս գալ ու խնդրել, որ իրենց տեսնեմ: Հավես չունեմ, ոչ մեկի հավեսը չունեմ: Թողեք հանգիստ ես իմ սինգըլ կյանքը ապրեմ, դրանից լավ բան չկա:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.04.2015), Վոլտերա (07.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 17, մաս 2*

Էսօր գերմանախոսներից ոչ ոք դասի չէր եկել, մենակ էի մնացել Ալեսանդրոյի, Սելիայի ու Բորիսի հետ: Սկզբում լարվեցի, որովհետև նրանց հետ առանձնապես մտերիմ չեմ, ու ջրիկանալ էլ չի լինում: Բայց իրականում դասը շատ հավես անցավ: Հետո մի տեսակ Սելիային սիրեցի: Առաջ հիշում եմ՝ միշտ ձեռ էինք առնում նրան ու նրա կատվին, բրիտանական առոգանությունը ու նրա՝ ոտքից գլուխ անգլիացի լինելը: Անդրեասն էլ տնազն էր անում, ու պատկերն ամբողջական էր դառնում: Էսօր մի քիչ ուրիշ լույսի տակ տեսա նրան: Ինքն էլ ակադեմիայի տարօրինակներից է, ու ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան կա մեջը: Դասի ժամանակ մեկ էլ պայուսակից մի օրագիր հանեց, ասեց, որ դա է ուսումնասիրում հիմա: Մի քիչ թերթեցի ու փշաքաղվեցի. ինչ-որ անծանոթ անգլիացու օրագիր էր, որը 60-ականներին ուսանող է եղել: Ու էնքա՜ն անձնական էր: Սելիան հիմա էդպիսի օրագրեր է կարդում ու դրանք փորձում տեղադրել պատմական կոնտեքստում:

Հիմա պատասխան Ռիփին:

Չգիտեմ՝ երևի ապաքինում բառը խաբուսիկ ա, բայց ինձ համար դա չի նշանակում՝ այլևս չսիրել, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ դեռ երկար եմ սիրելու, գուցե մինչև կյանքիս վերջ: Ինձ ուղղակի պետք ա լավ լինել, դուրս գալ էս կոտրված վիճակից ու ապաքինվել: 

Ուզում եմ, որ երբ գիշերները պառկեմ քնելու, քունս չխանգարվի զանազան բաներ հիշելուց:

Ուզում եմ, որ երբ կոլեգաս ինձ հետ խոսում ա, նայեմ դեմքին, ոչ թե դեմքս թաքցնեմ, որովհետև աչքերս էլի լցվել են:

Ուզում եմ, որ երբ դանիերենի դասախոսը հարց ա տալիս, պատասխանեմ, ոչ թե պատուհանից դուրս նայեմ՝ մտքերով լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ:

Ուզում եմ, որ երբ նստում եմ կոմպիս մոտ, կարողանամ կենտրոնանալ գործիս վրա, ոչ թե անընդհատ զանազան հավանական ու անհավանական մեյլեր ստուգեմ, տեսնեմ՝ պատասխան կա, թե չէ:

Ու հարաբերություն չեմ ուզում, որովհետև ես տենց բաների համար չեմ ստեղծված: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ չցավա:

Իսկ գրելն օգնում ա, շատ ա օգնում: Էս օրագիրս իմ գրածի տասը տոկոսը հազիվ լինի: Ավելի անձնականն ավելի փակ տեղերում ա գրվում, որ հետո մի օր Սելիայի նման մեկը հայտնաբերի, փորձի պատմական կոնտեքստում դնել: Իսկ պակաս անձնականը պատմվածք ա դառնում, գուցե մանրից սկսեմ հրապարակել:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.04.2015), GriFFin (09.04.2015), ivy (07.04.2015), Աթեիստ (08.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2015), Ուլուանա (07.04.2015), Վոլտերա (08.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 18*

Ժամը տասի կողմերն էր, երբ գործից դուրս եկա: Շենքում մարդ չէր մնացել: Գիտական ամբիոններում նորմալ բան է այս ժամերին աշխատելը, իսկ հումանիտարներում ժամը չորսից հետո բոլորը չվում են տուն: Բայց ես ահավոր սիրում եմ էս ուշ ժամերին կամպուսում լինել:

Մի խոսքով, շենքից դուրս եկա, նստեցի հեծանիվս, ու զգում եմ՝ տուն գնալ չեմ ուզում, որովհետև եթե գնամ, վատ եմ լինելու (մթոմ էդ պահին շատ լավ էի): Մեկ էլ մի խելառ միտք է ծագում. Նորեբրոյով քշեմ տուն: Էդպես ճամփաս մի երկու կիլոմետրով երկարում է, բայց ինչ-որ բան ձգում էր, ուզում էի նրա տան մոտով անցնել: Թե տեսնեի դրսում (քանի ամիս ամեն օր տանս ճամփան նրա տան մոտով էր անցնում, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել), կբարևեի ուղղակի, թե չէ, կգնայի տուն: 

Երբ հասա լճերին, հիշեցի այն երեկոն, երբ ես հեծանիվս նստած տուն էի գնում, իսկ նա քայլում էր լճի ափին: Ես հետ նայեցի ու ձեռքով արեցի: Իսկ նրա մեջքի հետևում արևը մայր էր մտնում: Դա հենց այն պահն էր, երբ առաջին անգամ հասկացա, որ սիրահարվել եմ, այն պահն էր, երբ հասկացա, որ վերջապես գտել եմ ինձ նման խելառ մեկին: Հետո հիշում էինք այդ պատկերը, ասում էր՝ cute էր, որ շրջվեցիր, ձեռքով արեցիր:

Իսկ երեկ մութ էր արդեն, լճի ափին ոչ ոք չկար:

Հասա երկու լճերը բաժանող կամրջին և միայն այդ ժամանակ հասկացա, թե ինչու էի ճամփիցս շեղվել: Այդ կողմերը հաճախ էի գալիս, երբ ահավոր մենակ էի լինում կամ տխուր կամ դեպրեսված կամ անհանգստացած: Նստում էի լճի ափին, նայում ջրերին, գրում, երաժշտություն լսում, նորից գրում: Ու երևի հիմա էլ ենթագիտակցական ինչ-որ բան ինձ բերեց այնտեղ, որ սիրտս հովանա:

Երբ կանգնեցի կամրջին, դեմքիս չոր տեղ չէր մնացել: Գլուխս կախ փորձեցի մի թաքուն անկյուն գտնել ու դարդերս սգալ: Մեկ էլ հանկարծ նստարանին նստած մի աղջիկ ասաց.
- Ամեն ինչ կարգի՞ն է:
Նայեցի նրան, ժպտացի ու պատասխանեցի.
- Հա, հա, կարգին է: 
Առաջ անցա, կանգնեցի կամրջի մեջտեղում ու նայեցի ջրերին: Աղջիկը վեր կացավ նստարանից, մոտեցավ ինձ:
- Ի՞նչ է պատահել: Գուցե պատմես, ավելի լավ զգաս քեզ: Ինքս էլ լավ չեմ զգում:
Սիգարետ առաջարկեց:
- Շնորհակալ եմ, չեմ ծխում:
Մի երկու բառով բացատրեցի՝ ինչ եմ զգում:
- Ես էլ ընկերոջիցս եմ բաժանվել մի կես տարի առաջ: Մի քիչ առաջ իմացա, որ նոր ընկերուհի ունի: Դրա համար վատ եմ: Բաժանվողը ես էի, որովհետև ահավոր խանդոտ էր, իսկ ես իմ ազատությունն էի ուզում: Բայց շատ ուժեղ էինք սիրում իրար: Մտածում էի՝ կկարողանանք ընկերներ մնանք: Բայց հիմա իմացա, որ ընկերուհի ունի...
Աղջիկը նայեց ինձ իր խոշոր, մուգ կապույտ աչքերով: Մազերը մուգ շագանակագույն էին, խուճուճ: Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ իտալուհի է: Հետո գերմանական առոգանություն որսացի, հետո՝ դանիական: 
- Գիտես,- ասաց,- ինձ թվում է՝ սերը սովորելու համար է: Մենք չենք դադարում սիրել մեկին այնքան, մինչև չենք սովորում ամեն ինչ, ինչ պիտի սովորեինք նրանից: Հենց սովորելու նյութը սպառվում է, սերն էլ է սպառվում: 
- Գիտեմ... ես շատ բան եմ սովորել ու դեռ գիտեմ, որ պիտի սովորեմ: 
- Երանի՜ ես էլ կարողանայի քեզ նման լաց լինել,- ասաց,- կհանգստանայի: Իմ լացը սիգարետն է,- ու ծուխը դուրս փչեց:
- Գիտեմ: Առաջին օրերին ես էլ չէի կարողանում լացել, ֆիզիկապես վատ էի զգում: Փորձիր... Իրոք հանգստացնում է:
Տասնյոթ տարեկան էր: Հավատս չեկավ: Տեսքից ջահել էր երևում, բայց մտածում էի՝ քսաներկու-քսաներեք կլինի: 
- Իմ տարիքում անսովոր է նման լուրջ հարաբերություն ունենալը,- բացատրեց,- բայց մարդիկ իրենց քսանականներում շատ են դեյթ անում, չէ՞:
- Հա, սովորաբար շատ: Մեկ-մեկ չափից դուրս շատ:
Անունը Ռոզա էր, վերջում հարցրի:
Հանկարծ այդ ամենն ահավոր անիրական թվաց: Նա իսկապե՞ս գոյություն ուներ, թե՞ երևակայությունս էր բերել, դրել նրան այս կամրջին: Իսկ գուցե գոյություն ուներ, բայց ամենևին էլ տասնյոթ տարեկան դանիացի չէր, այլ ինչ-որ ուրիշ մեկը, որ պետք է այդ պահին հենց այդտեղ լիներ:

Քշեցի Նորե ալեով, տան լույսերն անջատած էին, ժալյուզին քաշած չէր. ուրեմն դեռ չի վերադարձել արձակուրդից: Քշեցի Արքի մոտով, գնացի տուն: Էլ չլացեցի:

Ինչու՞ կանգնեցի կամրջին:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.04.2015), Աթեիստ (08.04.2015), մարիօ (09.04.2015), Մուշու (08.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 18, մաս 2*

Իմ կյանքը լրիվ սյուռ ա: Մտածում եմ՝ երևի իսկականից խելքս թռցնում եմ:

Թեթևացած շունչ եմ քաշում. Լուիզն էն մարդը չէր, որ մտածեցի՝ կարող էր լինել: Բայց լրիվ հավանական էր, ու էդ ժամանակ չէի իմանալու՝ ինչ անել, որովհետև ինքն ահագին դուրս եկավ, նմանություններ ունեինք: Հատկապես հավես էր, որ իրեն էլ Էլիս Մունրոն առանձնապես դուր չէր եկել, հետն էլ հավելեց, որ իր համար այծը պարզապես այծ է: Բայց քննարկման ընթացքում նկատում էի, որ աչքերն անընդհատ լցվում էին, թաքուն սրբում էր: Դե ես էլ...
- Կոպենհագենում որտեղի՞ց կարելի է անգլերեն գրքեր ճարել,- հարցրեց Ստեֆանին:
- Արք բուքս փորձիր:
- Ա՜, այնտեղ շատ եմ եղել: Մի անգամ էլ մտա, ինչ-որ գրողներ էին հավաքվել, գրում էին միասին:
- Ես այնտեղ էի,- ծիծաղեցի:
Գրողի տարած փո՜քր-փո՜քր Կոպենհագեն: Քեյթին էլ մի այլ խմբից գիտեի: Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չէինք հանդիպել, բայց մեյլերով փոխանակվել էինք: 

Եղանակը լավն էր, մութը դեռ չէր ընկել: Գնացի լճերի մոտ, նստեցի, մի քիչ գրեցի: Մեկ էլ ուսին կիթառ մի տղա մոտեցավ ու հարցրեց, թե ինչ եմ անում: Էս անգամ էլ հո չէի լացում: Ինձ համար հանգիստ նստած գրում էի: Ասացի՝ գրում եմ:
- Ի՞նչ ես գրում:
- Օրագիր,- ու շրխկոցով փակեցի բլոկնոտս: Վաղուց նման բան չէի ասել, որովհետև օրագիրը մի տեսակ նվաստացուցիչ, ոչ վեհ է հնչում:
- Հըմ, փաստորեն շատ անձնական է:
- Ես գրող եմ,- հայտարարեցի,- պատմվածքներ եմ գրում,- իմ ասածից ծիծաղս եկավ:
- Անդերսենին գիտե՞ս,- հարցրեց,- լավ գրող է:
- Ո՞նց չգիտեմ,- ու «Լուցկիներով աղջիկը» հիշեցի:
Գնաց:

Եկա տուն: Դռանս դիմաց մի հսկայական արկղ էր դրված: Բացեցի, ու սիրտս վատացավ: Մեջը ստվարաթղթե լիքը  տուփեր էին, վրաները՝ տարբեր մարդկանց հասցեներ: Գերեզմանաքարերի նման: Ու վատ եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.04.2015), insider (08.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 19*

Երբ ամեն ինչ այնքան վատ է լինում, որ դրանից վատ հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել, սկսում ես նորմալ չուտել ու չքնել, երազն ու արթուն վիճակը չտարբերել, իրականությունը խառնել երևակայությանը:

Անցյալ անգամ տասնութերորդ օրվանից հետո ապաքինված էի այն իմաստով, որ նորից երջանիկ էի ու ինձ լավ էի զգում, թեկուզ ունենում էի իմ վատ պահերը: Հիմա տասնութերորդ օրվանից հետո կոտրված եմ ավելի, քան երբևէ, ու թվում է՝ խելքս թռցնում եմ:

Առավոտը յոթին աչքերս բացեցի՝ զարթուցչից մի քանի րոպե առաջ: Հեռախոսս վերցրի, նորից տեղը դրեցի, նորից վերցրի: Վերջը սմս գրեցի, հետո նորից փորձեցի քնել: Տարօրինակ հիշողություններ սկսեցին ինձ այցելել. հիշեցի Կառա տոտայի բուդկան ու բժշկականի մեր դասամիջոցները, երբ հերթի մեջ խցկվելով լավաշով կարտոֆիլ էի պատվիրում: Կառա տոտան ճղճղան ձայնով ընդունում էր բոլորի պատվերները ու ձեռքերը մեկնում, որ փողերը հավաքի: Հնդիկներն էլ գոռում էին՝ ալու խաչապուրի մի հատ, երկու հատ, երեք հատ: Դասամիջոցները սթրեսային էին Կառա տոտայի համար: Պահքի սեզոնին խնդրում էի, որ մայոնեզ չլցնի, չնայած էդպես էլ մի շաբաթից երկար չէի կարողանում պաս պահել. հիվանդանում էի: Հետո ուտում էի հսկայական բրդուճը, ու ներքևի մասում կետչուպ-մայոնեզն էր կուտակվում, սկսում կաթալ: Հատուկ վարպետություն էր պետք այդ մասն առանց մխտռվելու հաղթահարելու համար: Չէի հաղթահարում, հենց էդպես աղբարկղն էի նետում: 

Կառա տոտայի բուդկան էլ չկա: Որպես հակահիգիենիկ օբյեկտ մի քանի տարի առաջ վերացրին: Ու այդ ժամանակ Կառա տոտան ճղճղում էր ապամոնտաժողների վրա:

Գիշերը երազիս մեջ ինչ-որ ռադիո հաղորդում էի լսում: Դիջեյը մի նոր ալբոմ էր ներկայացնում: Միացրեց առաջին երգը: Ջուլյա և Անգուս Սթոուններն էին: Առավոտյան, երբ գործի էի գնում, հիշեցի հաղորդումը: Ահագին ուշ հասկացա, որ դա երազում էր: Հետո հիշեցի ուղարկածս սմս-ը: Դա էլ երազ թվաց: Ստուգեցի հեռախոսս: Իսկապես ուղարկել էի: 

Ինձ արդեն անհանգստացնում է իմ այս տարօրինակ, ոչ իրական վիճակը: Ուղեղս տեղում չէ, ու դա սարսափելի է: Գոնե մի բառ գրեր:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.04.2015), Մուշու (09.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 20*

Գիշերը քնելուց առաջ էլի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ հիշողություն միտս եկավ, որ այդ պահին զարմացա՝ ինչու եմ սա հիշում: Հիմա մոռացել եմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ էր: 

Բայց ամենալավ բանն էս վիճակում ինքդ քեզ վրա ծիծաղել կարողանալն է: Երբ դա ստացվում է, ուրեմն լրիվ անհույս կորած չես: 

Երեկ վորքշոփի ժամանակ պիտի համի վրա աշխատեինք: Մրգեր էինք բերել: Ջեսն անձեռոցիկ էր փնտրում մրգերը բաժանելու համար: 
- Որպես խրոնիկ լացող ես հետս միշտ ման եմ տալիս,- պայուսակիցս հանեցի մի տուփ անձեռոցիկ:
Ջեսը չիմացավ՝ ինչ պատասխանի: Սկսեցի ծիծաղել, ինքն էլ ծիծաղեց:

Վորքշոփից հետո, երբ արդեն դուրս էինք գալիս, Մորտենը նկատեց, որ ամառը մոտենում է. դրսում դեռ լույս էր:
- Էլ ոչ մի դեպրեսիա,- ասաց:
- Իմ դեպրեսիան գարնանն է սկսվում,- ասացի ու նորից ծիծաղեցի: Ջեսը գրկեց ինձ: 

Մագնուսը խմբում նոր էր: Երբ եկավ, գրպանից միկրոֆոն հանեց, դրեց սեղանին:
- Մի ականջս խուլ է,- ասաց,- այս գործիքով եմ լսում: 

Երեկ սարսափելի շատ եմ գրել՝ թե՛ լճի մոտ, թե՛ վորքշոփի ժամանակ, թե՛ գործի ընթացքում, թե՛ տանը: Դրա համար գիշերը լավ էի, հանգիստ քնեցի:

Իսկ առավոտյան նորից հեկեկոցով արթնացա: Բայց լավ էր. երկար չքնեցի: Ուտելու մասին լրիվ մոռացել եմ: Եթե լանչին իներցիայով ուտելը չլիներ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էի անելու:

Եղանակը լավն է: Ափսո՜ս տրամ չկա այն վայելելու:

----------

boooooooom (10.04.2015), Cassiopeia (10.04.2015), GriFFin (11.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (10.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 21*

- Ես երբեք նամակ չեմ ստանում,- ասաց Վիոլենը աշխատանքային փոստարկղը ստուգելուց հետո:
- Ես երբեմն ստանում էի,- ասացի: Մարիան ծիծաղեց: Գիտեր՝ ինչ նամակներ նկատի ունեմ:

- Չորս ժամից գարեջուր,- կեսօրից հետո ասաց Մարիան:
- Հա՜, անհամբեր սպասում եմ: Էս շաբաթ մի կաթիլ չեմ խմել: Ահագին սթրեսային շաբաթ էր:

Եկավ գարեջուր խմելու ժամը, ու գնացինք Լանգեբրո: Եղանակը լավն էր: Ամեն մեկս մեր գավաթները վերցրինք, ջրանցքի ափին նստեցինք: Ալկոհո՞լն էր, թե՞ իսկապես այլևս չէի դիմանում, բայց բռնեցի ու գրեցի Դ-ին:

Երանի՜ չգրեի: Երանի՜ էսպես լռության մեջ մի քիչ տառապեի, բայց գոնե չսկսեի ատել նրան: Գրեցի, որ կարոտում եմ: Իսկ նա ոնց կարողանում, ցավացնում էր, ոնց կարողանում էր, վիրավորում էր, ոնց կարողանում էր, անցնում էր վրայովս, ոնց կարողանում էր, ոչնչացնում էր ինձ: Հավատս չէր գալիս, որ դա այն մարդն էր, որին սիրում էի: Հավատս չէր գալիս, որ դա այն մարդն էր, որ ամեն տեղ գրում էր, որ ինձ սիրում է: 

Լանգեբրոյում այլևս չկարողացա մնալ, որովհետև արցունքները հոսում էին: Գնացի լճերի մոտ: Ուրբաթ գիշեր էր՝ մարդաշատ: Նստեցի լճի ափին ու սկսեցի հեծկլտալ: Չկայի: Վերջս եկել էր: Դողում էի: Հետո պառկեցի նստարանին ու նայեցի երկնքին: Պարզ էր, աստղազարդ: Մտածեցի՝ ամբողջ գիշեր այնտեղ կմնամ: Կծկվել էի ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էի ուզում: Գիտեի, որ այս անգամ Ռոզա չի հայտնվելու, այս անգամ վիճակս չափից դուրս բացահայտ է, որ որևէ մեկը ռիսկ անի մոտենա: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ի վիճակի՞ էի որևէ մեկի հետ խոսել: Էլ ապրել չէի ուզում: 

Մամաս զանգեց, մի կերպ համոզեց, որ տուն գնամ: Տանը չդիմացա, դուրս եկա, սկսեցի վազել, զբոսնեցի լճի ափին. լավ էր, մեր թաղամասի լճի ափին մարդ չկար, մենակ ես ու թռչուններն էինք, վերևում՝ աստղազարդ պարզ երկինքը: Հենվում էի ծառերին, խոսում բարձրաձայն, մեկ հայերեն, մեկ անգլերեն: Խոսում էի չգիտեմ ում հետ: Ծնկի էի գալիս, նայում երկնքին: Հարցնում էի՝ ախր ինչու՞, ախր ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ արել, ախր, ախր... Ախր ինչու՞ էի ես սիրում էդ մարդուն: Տենց սիրուն, մաքուր, նվիրված սիրով, ոնց որ երբեք չեմ սիրել կյանքումս: Հիմա արդեն դրական հիշողություններն էլ կխամրեն:

Տուն եկա: Հետո արդեն ամբողջ երեկո մամաս սկայփով օրորոցայիններ էր երգում, իսկ ես կծկվում էի մահճակալիս մեջ ու ցածրաձայն ձայնակցում:
- Մամ, սխալ ես երգում, մի տուն բաց թողեցիր,- ուղղում էի: Էդ նույն երգերը մամաս էն մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին էնքան էր երգել, որ անգիր էինք արել: Հիմա ինքն է խառնում տները: 
Մամաս նայում էր ինձ ու չգիտեր՝ ինչ աներ, որ հանգստացներ: Իմ խեղճ մաման, որ ինքը լիքը դժվարությունների միջով է անցել:

----------

CactuSoul (12.04.2015), Cassiopeia (11.04.2015), GriFFin (11.04.2015), murmushka (11.04.2015), Srtik (12.04.2015), Yevuk (11.04.2015), Այբ (11.04.2015), Մուշու (11.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2015), Ուլուանա (11.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 21, մաս 2*

Մայան ամբողջ օրը հետս էր: Սկզբում իմ տանը սուրճ խմեցինք, հետո գնացինք այգի պիկնիկի: Արև էր՝ տասնութ աստիճան: Տանտիրուհիս ասում է՝ ամառ եկավ: Դանիական ստանդարտներով սա ամառ է. ծառերը սկի նորմալ չեն ծաղկել, ծառերին տերև չկա, բայց դե տասնութ աստիճան է, ուրեմն ամառ է:

Հավես էր խոտերի մեջ պառկելը, արևի տաքությունը դեմքիս զգալ, քամուց մի քիչ մրսել ու ամբողջ թոքերով շնչել սառը օդը: 

Երեկոյան մի քիչ ցրտեց, հետ եկանք իմ տուն, որոշեցինք ընթրիք սարքել: 
- Էնտեղ պաղպաղակ կերանք մի անգամ,- ցույց տվեցի սուպերմարկետի դիմացի մայթի սրճարանը: 

Տանը սկսեցինք ընթրիք սարքել: Մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ սունկը շատ մանր եմ կտրտում. սովորաբար էդպես չեմ անում: Աչքերիցս արցունքները հոսում են: Մայան գրկում է ինձ: Մի քիչ հանգստանում եմ: Գարեջուր ենք խմում: Ընթրում: Լիլիթ Բլեյան լսում: «Մուլանը» նայում: Հետո արդեն լավ եմ:

Զզվելի բան է հիասթափությունը: Զզվելի բան է, երբ գլուխդ պատով ես տալիս ու ինքդ քեզ հարցնում՝ լավ, ո՞նց եմ ես էս մարդուն սիրել: Զզվելի բան է, երբ հատ-հատ վերհիշում ես այն պահերը, երբ ուզեցել ես այդ ամենին վերջ տալ՝ կանխազգալով, որ ոչ մի լավ բանի չի գնում, բայց չես կարողացել:

Ու հիմա նստած գլուխ եմ ջարդում. հասկացանք, որ մենք նույն երաժշտությունն էինք լսում, որ մենք միասին լավ թիմ էինք, որ ինձ հանդիպած բացառիկ ինտելեկտուալ տղամարդկանցից էր: Հասակացանք այս ամենը: Բայց արժե՞ր արդյոք սիրել նրան: Արժե՞ր այդքան բան զոհել նրա համար: Արժե՞ր նվիրվել, երբ ինքն էդպես էլ չէր կարողանալու գնահատել դա:

Ախր տեսնում էի դա, տեսնում էի, թե ինչու մարդիկ նրա հետ չեն ընկերանում: Ինչու՞ չէի վախենում, որ դա մի օր էլ ինձ վրա է շուռ գալու: Ինչու՞ էի մտածում, թե ես ապահովագրված եմ նրա էգոիզմից ու էմպաթիայի բացակայությունից:

Մտածում եմ՝ ես բախտավոր մարդ եմ, որ էսքան լավ ընկերներ ունեմ: Մտածում եմ՝ չարժե ուզենալ լինել մի մարդու հետ, որը փորձում է ինձ կտրել ընկերներիցս ու որն ինքն ընկերներ չունի:

Զզվելի բան է հիասթափվելը, բայց ավելի լավ է, քան ցավելով սիրելը:

Բայց արժեր այս բոլորը, որովհետև սովորեցի: Իսկ կյանքում սովորելուց լավ բան հաստատ չկա: 

Վաղը մի տարին կլրանա, ինչ տեղափոխվել եմ Դանիա: Հենց այդ օրն էր, որ վերջացավ դեպրեսիան ու նոր կյանք սկսվեց: Վաղը սիմվոլիկ օր է, կվերջանա նաև այս դեպրեսիան ու նոր կյանք կսկսվի: Առանց Դ-ի:

----------

ivy (12.04.2015), Srtik (12.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (12.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում , օր 22*

Ուղիղ մի տարի առաջ այս օրը եկա Դանիա: Եղանակը ճիշտ այսպիսին էր. արևոտ, մի քիչ քամոտ ու ցրտոտ: Եկա առանց որևէ մեկին ճանաչելու, եկա շփոթված, բայց հույսով լի, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու:

Ու չէի պատկերացնում, որ ընդամենը մի տարում ձեռք կբերեմ այսքան շատ հրաշալի ընկերներ: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ այսքան հեշտ կհարմարվեմ ինձ անծանոթ մշակույթին ու կկարողանամ շրջանցել մշակութային շոկը: Ու չէի պատկերացնում, որ իմ միակ խնդիրն անձնական կյանքումս կլինի: 

Առավոտը Մագդան սմս էր գրել, կանչում էր ռումինական ընթրիքի: Մերժեցի, որովհետև ցերեկը դանիերենի խմբով բրանչի էինք:

- Ֆեյսբուքի ստատուսդ տեսա,- ասաց Անդրեասը,- շնորհակալ եմ: Հույս ունեմ՝ մեզ էլ նկատի ունես:
- Իհարկե:
Ու իսկապես. դանիերենի խմբի իմ գերմանախոս ջրիկ ընկերներն իմ ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումներից են Դանիայում: 

Օլիվիան ուշացած եկավ: Մինչ այդ Լենան տեղեկացրել էր, որ Օլիվիան բաժանվել է ընկերոջից: Եկավ: Տխրեցի նրա համար: Կարողացա տխրել նրա համար, ուրեմն ես արդեն լավ եմ:

Բրանչից հետո զբոսնեցինք լճերի շուրջ: Անդրեասն ինչպես միշտ գժություններ էր անում, մենք էլ ծիծաղից թուլանում էինք: Հետո կաֆե 22-ում նստեցինք խմելու: Հիշում եմ այս սրճարանը Կոպենհագեն գալու հենց առաջին օրերիցս, երբ դեռ աշխատավարձ չէի ստանում ու վախենում էի նման բաների վրա ավելորդ փող ծախսել: Նստում էի լճի ափին ու հետևում այնտեղ հավաքված մարդկանց: Նստում էի մենակ, վայելում միայնությունս, բայց հետն էլ ուզում խոսել մարդկանց հետ: Իսկ հիմա շրջապատված եմ այս հրաշալի ընկերներով:

Ցրտեց: Ես ու Օլիվիան փաթաթվեցինք ադյալների մեջ: Անդրեասը թե.
- Հայ տիպիկ տատիկն ի՞նչ անուն կունենար:
- Մմմմ, Վարդուշ օրինակ:
- Ոնց որ բաբուշկա Վարդուշկան լինես,- ասաց:

Անդրեասն ու ես նույն ուղղությամբ քշեցինք:
- Կարծում ես՝ շա՞տ ենք գիժ,- հարցրեց:
- Հա,- պատասխանեցի,- բայց ակադեմիայում նորմալ մարդ չկա: 
- Կան, բայց քիչ են,- ասաց,- ակադեմիայից դուրս մարդկանց հետ շփվել չի լինում:
- Չի լինում,- համաձայնեցի: 

Լավ օր էր: Հիմա նստել եմ սենյակումս՝ ադյալով փաթաթված ու մտածում եմ, որ ես բախտավոր մարդ եմ:

----------

GriFFin (13.04.2015), Srtik (12.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (12.04.2015), Մուշու (12.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2015), Ուլուանա (12.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում , օր 23*

Առաջ կարծում էի, որ ինձ հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չէ, որ համերգներ մենակ եմ գնում կամ մենակ եմ ճամփորդում կամ մենակ եմ կինո նայում: Կարծում էի՝ մարդիկ չեն ուզում ինձ ընկերակցել կամ իմ մեջ ինչ-որ բան սխալ է, որ երբ որևէ մեկն ինձ չի ընկերակցում, ես ամեն դեպքում ընտրում եմ մենակ գնալը, ոչ թե չգնալն ընդհանրապես:

Որովհետև գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք երբեք մենակ որևէ տեղ չեն գնում: Էդպիսի մարդ էր նաև Դ-ն: Ասում էր, որ կյանքում միայն մի համերգի է մենակ գնացել, այն էլ դա ահավոր տխուր փորձառություն էր իր համար, այլևս երբեք այդպես չի անի:

Հիմա հասկացել եմ, որ տարբեր բաներ մենակ անել կարողանալը ոչ թե թերություն է, այլ ձեռքբերում է: Դա ապացուցում է, որ ժամանցդ հետաքրքիր կազմակերպելու, սովորելու, կյանքը վայելելու համար դու ուրիշներից կախված չես: Իսկ երբ կախված չես լինում, կարողանում ես նաև ըստ արժանվույն գնահատել քո կյանքում այլ մարդկանց ներկայությունը, այդ նույն բաները ոչ մենակով անելը:

Մեկ էլ վերջերս սա հանդիպեցի Ֆեյսբուքում. 
“The capacity to be alone is the capacity to love. It may look paradoxical to you, but it's not. It is an existential truth: only those people who are capable of being alone are capable of love, of sharing, of going into the deepest core of another person--without possessing the other, without becoming dependent on the other, without reducing the other to a thing, and without becoming addicted to the other. They allow the other absolute freedom, because they know that if the other leaves, they will be as happy as they are now. Their happiness cannot be taken by the other, because it is not given by the other.” (Osho)

Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ սրա մեջ լիքը ճշմարտություն կա: Ու շատ դժվար ա լինել մի մարդու հետ, որի երջանկությունը կախված ա այլ մարդկանց ներկայությունից, որոնք չեն կարող լավ զգալ, երբ իրենք մենակ են:

Էսօր The Once խումբը համերգ ունի Կոպենհագենում: Սկզբում մտածեցի՝ ֆեյսբուքում ստատուս գրեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ով կգա հետս: Հետո միտքս փոխեցի. էսօր ուզում եմ մենակ գնալ:

Վերջին անգամ ուղիղ կես տարի առաջ եմ մենակ համերգ գնացել: Էլի The Once-ն էր, բայց էն անգամ Փասենջերի համերգը բացող խումբն էին, էս անգամ՝ հեդլայներ  :Smile:  Առաջին անգամ են Կոպենհագենում որպես հեդլայներ: Ջերիին բռնեմ, գրկեմ էլի:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.04.2015), Enna Adoly (27.04.2015), murmushka (14.04.2015), Srtik (13.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2015), Ուլուանա (13.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում , օր 24*

Երեկ Լինդան էր Կոպենհագենում: Ահագին թափառեցինք քաղաքում: Հավես էր մոտ երկու տարի անց նրան նորից տեսնելը: Հիմա Բրեմենում է ապրում:

Երեկոյան համերգ գնացի: Չեմ ուզում օրագրումս շատ խորանալ համերգի մասին, որովհետև դեռ բլոգումս պիտի գրեմ, դեռ պիտի պատմվածք սարքեմ դրանից: Բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ զգացողություններս վերջն էին: Իմ արևին մենակով գնացել էի, որ մի կուշտ զռռոցս դնեմ, ինձ ճանաչող մարդ չլինի: Բայց արդյունքում տրամադրությունս հազար դարձած դուրս եկա այնտեղից, ու դեռ նույն տրամը շարունակվում է առավոտյան: Ու պիտի ասեմ նաև, որ սա կյանքումս գնացած ամենափոքր համերգն էր: Նույնիսկ Երևանի փաբերի անդերգրաունդ համերգներին ավելի շատ մարդ է լինում, քան երեկվա The Once-ի համերգին: Ես մտածում եմ՝ տոմսի նույն գներով Երևանում հաստատ ավելի շատ մարդ կգնա իրենց համերգին, քան երեկ Կոպենհագենում էր: 

Իրականում կարելի է ապաքինումների սերիան դադարեցնել, որովհետև վերջապես ուղեղս տեղն է ընկել, ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում, այլևս չեմ տվայտվում: Այս առավոտ նույնիսկ առանց սրտխփոցի արթնացա:

Իրականում ես չեմ զղջում Դ-ին սիրելու ու այդքան ժամանակ տրամադրելու համար: Այն, ինչ սովորեցի նրա հետ անցկացրած ինը ամիսների ընթացքում, ինձ ամբողջ կյանքում պետք կգա: Ավելին՝ ոնց որ ինտենսիվ կուրս լիներ, մի քանի տարվա գիտելիքը մի քանի ամսում կուտակեցի: Ու էս բոլորն ինձ օգնեց, որ ավելի լավ, ավելի հասուն մարդ դառնամ: Երևի պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ իմ կյանքում հայտնվելու համար: Բայց շնորհակալությունը կասեմ մտքումս, որովհետև եթե անձամբ նրան հասցնեմ, միևնույն է, չի հասկանա, որովհետև այլևս ոչ մի բառ չեմ ուզում հետը փոխանակել: 

Երևի հասունությունը որոշվում է նաև այն պահին, երբ կարողանում ես կյանքիդ նույնիսկ ամենավատ պահերը ճիշտ գնահատել ու դասեր քաղել, ոչ թե կառչել դրանցից ու տարիներով չհանգստանալ:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.04.2015), ivy (14.04.2015), murmushka (14.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (14.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2015), Ուլուանա (14.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 25*

Ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր ա. վերջին օրերին «2» թիվը բաց էի թողնում «Ապաքինում» բառի կողքին:

Մի ժամով համալսարանի հարավային կամպուսը պարալիզվել էր. բոլորը 23-րդ մասնաշենքի թիվ 50 լսարանում էի: Այն համալսարանի ամենամեծ լսարանն, բայց նույնիսկ դա բավական չէր բոլոր հետաքրքրվողներին տեղավորելու համար: Նստարանները լիքն էին, մարդիկ հատակին էին նստել կամ կանգնել: Ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկար: 
- Նույնիսկ թագուհին էսքան մարդ չի կարողանում հավաքել,- ականջիս ասաց Յակոբը:
Հետո եկավ ինքը՝ Լարս ֆոն Տրիերը, հասարակ սև մայկայով, ջինսով, փորով:

Հարցազրույցից քիչ բան հասկացա, բայց ընթացքում հա մտածում էի՝ դանիացիները լավ էլ հպարտանալու տեղ ունեն: Ու մտածում եմ՝ էստեղ Լարս ֆոն Տրիերին նվիրված կոնֆերանս են անում, Երևանում՝ Ցեղասպանությանը: Տխուր ա: 

Էսօր գնում ենք The Cut-ը նայելու: Տեսնենք ինչ կինո ա:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.04.2015), Jarre (23.05.2020), մարդագայլուկ (15.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2015), Վոլտերա (16.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 26*

Որ ասում եմ՝ բիպոլյար եմ, բնավ կատակ չեմ անում: Անսովոր բարձր տրամադրությունս կամ քիչ քնելս վկա: Ու քիչ քնելը ոչ թե նրանից ա, որ չեմ կարողանում քնել, այլ ուղղակի յոթ ժամյա քունը լրիվ հերիք է առույգ օր ունենալու համար: Էլ չեմ խոսում աշխատավայրումս պրոդուկտիվության մասին: Երեկ գիշերը քնած տեղս մի հետաքրքիր գաղափար միտս եկավ, առավոտն արթնացա, գրեցի, կպցրեցի պատիս: Կարելի է զարգացնել, դրանից էքսպերիմենտ ստանալ:

Դ-ն որտեղ հնարավոր է, ինձ բլոկ է արել: Գուգլ դրայվից էլ իր տեղադրած բոլոր ֆայլերը ջնջել է: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ բլոգումս զբոսնում է ու փորձում Գուգլ թրանսլեյթով հասկանալ, թե ինչեր եմ գրում: Էլ խաբար չի, որ էդ բլոգումս ինքն իր մասին բան չի գտնի: Իսկ այս օրագրիս տեղը չգիտի: Ու չի էլ իմանա:

Ու ծիծաղում եմ, նորից ու նորից ծիծաղում եմ: Ի՞նչ ես փնտրում, որ չես գտնում: Ի՞նչ ես սպասում, ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Քո գնացքն արդեն մեկնել է, ուշացել ես դրանից:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.04.2015), Enna Adoly (24.04.2015), Վոլտերա (17.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 27*

Երեկ լրիվ փիլիսոփայական-կրոնական դաշտ էի ընկել ինչ-որ մեկի սիրուն արժանի լինել-չլինելու մասին: Ի վերջո, չկա մի մարդ, որը կարող է մյուսի սիրուն արժանի լինել կամ չլինել: Բայց արդյոք ընկածները, տրորվածներն ու լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդիկ չե՞ն, որ ամենաշատը մյուսների սիրո կարիքն ունեն: Ու այսպիսի իրավիճակում, երբ Դ-ն ոչ ոք չուներ, բոլոր կողմերից հարվածներ էր ստանում, արդյոք նա չէ՞ր աշխարհում այն մեկ մարդը, որին ամենաշատն էր պետք իմ սերը:

Ու շատ դեպքերում ավելի շատ նրա, քան իմ մասին մտածելով էր, որ չէի գնում, որ ինձ կտրում էի զանազան սոցիալական միջավայրերից հետը լինելու համար: Ինչու՞ պիտի փոշմանեմ դրա համար: Ախր լավ բան էի անում: Բայց դե ես աստված չեմ, մարդ եմ, ու իմ համբերությունն իր սահմաններն ունի, ցավն էլ մի շեմք ունի, որից ավելիին դիմանալ հնարավոր չէ: Դրա համար գնացի: 

Տեսականորեն կարող եմ վերադառնալ ու սիրել առանց նախապայմանի, սիրել միայն նրա համար, որ նա դրա կարիքն ունի: Բայց գործնականորեն ես մարդ արարած եմ և ուզում եմ երջանիկ լինել: Ես չեմ կարող իմ կյանքում թույլ տալ այնպիսի մարդկանց ներկայությունը, որոնք տակնուվրա են անում հոգեկան աշխարհս: 

Անահիտն ասում է՝ չի հավատում, որ էսպես ամեն ինչ վերջացել է: Իսկ ես սարսափում եմ այն մտքից, որ դա դեռ կարող է շարունակվել:

Իսկ Կոպենհագենում գարուն է՝ պայծառ, սիրուն գարուն: Երեկ տուն գալիս նայում էի աստղերին (իմ սիրած զբաղմունքն է), շնչում էի գարնանային օդը. թաղամասում ծառերն արդեն ծաղկել են: Հիմա էլ արևը շողում է դրսում, մինչ ես պատրաստվում եմ գնալ հիվանդանոց՝ գիտական օրվան նվիրված պոստերս ներկայացնելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (17.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2015), Ուլուանա (17.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե կփոխվեմ, մի օր լավը կդառնամ. միևնույն է, մնում եմ նույն անճոռնի բնավորությամբ անտանելի երեխան:
> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե մոտ ազգականներիցս բացի կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որ ինձ միշտ կսիրեն. նրանք էլ կհիասթափվեին ինձնից, թե ընտրություն ունենային:
> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե հետաքրքիր մարդ եմ. միևնույն է, ինձնից ուշ կամ շուտ հոգնում են:
> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե մարդամոտ եմ. միևնույն է, իմ հսկայական մի կույտ թաքնվում է բոլորից:
> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե ազատ եմ. ընդամենը իմ վանդակը մի քիչ ավելի մեծ է:
> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե հաջողության կհասնեմ. ես ինձ գերագնահատում եմ, իսկ հաջողություններս պատահականության արդյունք են: 
> Զուր եմ փորձում ինձ համոզել, թե մի օր երեխաներ կունենամ. ես չեմ ուզում միայնակ մայր լինել:


ուֆ-ուֆ, լավ բան ա էլի հին գրառումներ փորփրելը  :LOL: 
սաղ լավ ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2015), Cassiopeia (18.04.2015), Ուլուանա (18.04.2015), Վոլտերա (18.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 28*

Առավոտը նստել էի կոմպիս մոտ, սուրճս էի խմում, ու արևը պատուհանից ընկնում էր մեջքիս, տաքացնում ինձ: Էնքա՜ն հաճելի ջերմություն էր:

Քշեցի կենտրոն. Նեվենայի հետ թանգարան պիտի գնայինք: Եղանակը հրաշալի էր. արև կար, քամի չկար: Ու քշելիս աչքերս փակում էի, որ ավելի լավ զգամ թարմ ու ոչ սառը օդը դեմքիս: Աննկարագրելիորեն գեղեցիկ օր: Իսկ երեկ պատմվածքս կարդալուց հետո շատերը դեմքիս էին թռնում, թե հեսա Երևան եմ ուզելու: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ սովորություն է, որ ուրիշներն իմ փոխարեն որոշում են, թե ես ինչ եմ ուզելու: Ես բավականաչափ երկար ժամանակ եմ ապրել Երևանից դուրս, որ հասկանամ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում: Այս տարի նույնիսկ ծիրան ուտելու հեռանկարն ինձ չի համոզում, որ Հայաստան մեկնող ինքնաթիռի տոմս գնեմ: Ու մեկ էլ խոխմ ա, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ երբեք վատ չես եղել, գործիդ մասին որևէ բան ասելու փոխարեն անձնական վիրավորանքներ են հղում: Ու խոխմ ա, որ մտքներով չի անցնում, որ ախր հեղինակը ես եմ, կարդում եմ քոմենթները, ու եթե մի բան գրում են, հաստատ տեսնելու եմ, թեկուզ դա բնավ ամսագրի էջը կամ խումբը չէ: Ու խոխմ ա, որ երբ որևէ բան պատասխանում ես, սսկվում են, սկսում արդարանալ: Լավ բան ա ճակատ ճակատի կռիվ տալը, սիրում եմ էդպիսի մարդկանց: 

Ես չեմ դժգոհում եղանակից: Գրողը տանի, Երևանում քանի՞ անգամ ենք երջանիկ լինում արևի դուրս գալուց: Էդ էնքան սովորական ա, էնքան առօրեական, որ մենակ մի երկու օր տևող զզվելի եղանակն ենք նկատում ու չենք ուզում տնից դուրս գալ: Ես էստեղ սովորեցի գնահատել արևը, դրսում լինել հնարավորինս երկար, երբ այն դուրս է գալիս: Սովորեցի արևի հետ մտերիմ լինել ու ընդունել յուրաքանչյուր ճառագայթը: Հայաստանում մեքն արհամարհում ենք արևը ինչքան կարողանում ենք:

Թանգարանից հետո ես ու Նեվենան դրսում սուրճ խմեցինք: Հետաքրքիր է՝ զանազան խորհուրդներ տվեցի, թե Կոպենհագենում ինչը որտեղ կարող է գտնել: Բայց դանիացին ինքն է:

Նեվենան տուն գնաց, ես քշեցի լճերի մոտ: Ցերեկով կամուրջը մարդաշատ էր: Ո՜նց եմ սիրում քաղաքի այս հատվածը: Ուրախ-տխուր, ամառ-ձմեռ, գիշեր-ցերեկ, միշտ հավեսով եմ անցնում էստեղով, նայում մարդկանց:

Անցա Արքի մոտով: Ուզում էի մտնել, գիրք-միրք նայել, բայց ոնց որ վորքշոփ ունեին, ներսում լիքը մարդ կար: Որոշեցի Ահաայում ֆալաֆել ուտել: 

Վերջին անգամ մի ամիս առաջ ենք այնտեղ եղել: Վերջին անգամ միասին հենց այնտեղ ենք ընթրել: Ես պատվիրեցի իմ սովորական բադրջանով ֆալաֆելը ու նստեցի այն սեղանի մոտ, որտեղ միշտ նստում էինք: Նստեցի քո աթոռին՝ փորձելով հասկանալ, թե ինչ էիր զգում այն օրը, երբ վերջին անգամ ընթրեցինք այնտեղ, ու ես չկարողացա վերջացնել իմ ֆալաֆելը: Դու տեսնում էիր, որ վատ եմ, տեսնում էիր, որ ներսումս ամեն ինչ խառնվել է իրար: Ասացիր, որ չես ուզում կորցնել ինձ: Իսկ ես քիչ էր մնում՝ վեր կենայի ու հենց այդտեղից հեռանայի: Չգիտեմ ինչու հետդ տուն եկա, մնացի ևս մի երկու ժամ: Բայց հետո գնացի: Հետո էլ իրար չենք տեսել: 

Ահաայից դուրս եկա, զբոսնեցի Նորեբրոյում: Նորեբրոն լցված է քեզ հետ կապված հիշողություններով: Նորեբրոն մեր թաղամասն էր, ու մենք գիտեինք ամեն մի անկյունը, թե որտեղ ինչ սուրճ ու խմորեղեն կա:

Պաղպաղակ ուտելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն առաջացավ: Գտա մի պաղպաղականոց, որտեղ նախկինում չէի եղել, սև շոկոլադով պաղպաղակ պատվիրեցի: Քայլեցի  Նորեբրոգեյդով, գտավ մի նստարան, հարմարվեցի: Դիմացս տատիկ էր նստած: Ժպտացի: Չպատասխանեց ժպիտիս: Քիչ անց ինքն էլ վեր կացավ, գնաց պաղպաղականոց ու նույն պաղպաղակից պատվիրեց:

Քշեցի տուն: Գարնան ուժեղ հոտը դեռ գալիս է: Թաղամասում ծառերը ծաղկած են:

Անցյալ շաբաթ եթե չհաշվենք Արայի ու Սաթոյի հետ կինո գնալը, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ սոցիալիզացվել, ինչն անսովոր էր ինձ նման մեկի համար: Այս շաբաթ ամեն երեկո մենակ եմ եղել, բացի չորեքշաբթի օրվանից: Ու լավ եմ եղել: Ուրեմն ես խնդիր չունեմ ինքս ինձ հետ լինելու հետ:  Երեկոյան Լենայի տանը փարթիի ենք: Ես երջանիկ եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.04.2015), insider (18.04.2015), Srtik (19.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 29*

Փարթիի ժամանակ Օլիվիային ասացի, որ յոգայի դասին մեր դանիերենի խմբի բրազիլացի աղջկան եմ տեսել, էն մեկին, որ թիթեռներ է հետազոտում:
- Էրիկայի՞ն նկատի ունես,- ասաց,- ես նրան հաճախ եմ տեսնում զանազան միջոցառումների ժամանակ: Մի մեքսիկացի կա՝ Ալդոն, հետն ահագին մոտ է:
- Ալդո՞ն,- ու հռհռոցս դնում եմ:
- Ճանաչու՞մ ես:
- Ո՞նց չէ, ո՞նց չէ,- ծիծաղս չի դադարում,- Նա լավ պոեզիա ունի:
- Դու իրա պոեզիան որտե՞ղ ես լսել:
- Մի ընկեր ունեի, նրա ընկերն ա:
- Ունեի՞ր: Հիմա չունե՞ս:
- Չէ, չկա էլ:
- Ալդոն լավ հումոր ունի, անընդհատ ծիծաղում ենք:
- Ո՞վ է էդ Ալդոն, ծանոթացրեք ինձ հետը,- ասում է Քրիսը:

...
- Երկինքն աստղազարդ է:
- Ահա, Կոպենհագեն տեղափոխվելիս հենց դրանից էի ամենաշատը վախենում. որ աստղազարդ երկինք չեմ տեսնի,- ասում եմ,- ամեն օր գործից տուն գնալիս նայում եմ երկնքին: Հանգստացնող է:

...
- Ու՞ր գնանք:
- Լճեր:
Քշում է դեպի Ֆրեդրիկսբերգի կողմի լիճը: Ես Նորեբրոյինը նկատի ունեի, բայց ոչինչ, տարբերությունը մեծ չէ:

Քաղաքում մութ է, բայց հեռվից դեռ լսվում է շաբաթ գիշերվա աղմուկը: Գլուխս դնում եմ ծնկներին ու նայում աստղերին:
- Դու նորմալ չես, չէ՞,- հարցնում եմ:
- Չէ, նորմալ չեմ,- ասում է,- նորմալ մարդը կգրի՞:
- Գրու՞մ ես,- գլուխս բարձրացնում եմ ու փորձում նայել աչքերին: Մութ է, չի երևում:
- Պատմվածքներ: Ինչքան շատ եմ գրում, էնքան ավելի եմ զգում, որ լավանում է գրելս:
- Գիտեմ,- ասում եմ,- երեկ իմ գործերից մեկը հրապարակվեց:

- Դանիան դուրդ գալի՞ս է,- հարցնում եմ:
- Դե գիտես ոնց... շատ երկրներում եմ ապրել: Ճկուն եմ:
- Ես էլ: Ի վերջո, խնդիրը երկրի մեջ չէ, խնդիրը քո մեջ է:
- Սովորում ես ինքդ քեզ հետ երջանիկ լինել:
- Սովորում ես,- հաստատում եմ: 
- Ու դառնում ես նույնիսկ ավելի ճկուն, քան տեղացիները: Ու գնահատում ես երկիրը, որտեղ ապրում ես:

Երբ տուն քշեցի, լույսն արդեն բացվում էր, ու թռչունների երգը խախտում էր Կոպենհագենի առավոտյան լռությունը:

Քշեցի տուն ու մտածեցի՝ աշխարհն ինչքա՜ն փոքր է, այստեղ այլևս տեղ չեմ անում:

Ցերեկը եկավ ու ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատեց, որ աշխարհը սարսափելի փոքր է: Ու հասկացա, թե ինչու չուզեցար Ադամի տան ընթրիքին գալ: Հասկացա, տխրեցի ու դառնացա նորից ու նորից: Երկար նայեցի նկարին: 

Միևնույն է, հավատս չի գալիս, որ աշխարհն այսքան փոքր է: 
-

----------

Cassiopeia (20.04.2015), GriFFin (22.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ապաքինում 2, օր 30*

Ավարտվեց ապաքինումը, ավարտվեց մեր ճանապարհը: Վաղը մի սիրուն պատմություն կգրեմ լճերի մասին, կպատմեմ, թե ոնց են լճերը տեսել մեր պատմությունը: Կգրեմ ու քեզ մնաս բարով կասեմ: Ես նոր ճանապարհ եմ սկսում:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2015), Cassiopeia (20.04.2015), GriFFin (22.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2015), Վոլտերա (21.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսքան դարդից հետո իսկականից ինձ պետք էր սա. հինգ աստղանի հյուրանոց Մալթայում:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.04.2015), GriFFin (22.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (21.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2015), Վոլտերա (22.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռութն իսկական իռլանդացի է՝ մաքուր, պարզ, հասարակ, միամիտ: Երբ ընդմիջմանը խոսեցի հետը, զգացի, որ վաղուց մոռացել էի, թե ինչպիսին են իռլանդացիները, վաղուց ստերեոտիպային պատկերն աղավաղվել, վերացել էր իմ հիշողությունից և ուղեղիս մեջ տպվել էր միայն մի իռլանդացու պատկեր: Երկար ժամանակ նա այնքան մեծ տեղ էր զբաղեցնում իմ կյանքում, որ Իռլանդիայի հետ կապված ամեն մի մասնիկ նրա հետ էր ասոցացվում:

Իսկ Ռութը հետ բերեց ստերեոտիպային կերպարը: Տվյալ դեպքում նախընտրում եմ ստերեոտիպներ:

Անգամ պիստաչիոյով պաղպաղակ կերա, իսկ հիմա առանց վարանելու Դամիեն Ռայս եմ լսում: 

Մալթայում հրաշալի է: Հինգ աստղանի հյուրանոցում ամեն անգամ չես հայտնվի: Մտածում եմ՝ ԵՄ-ն էլ չգիտի փողերը որտեղ ծախսի, գիտնականների համար հինգ աստղանի հյուրանոցներում դասընթացներ է ֆինանսավորում: Մտածում եմ՝ հաստատ ավելի լավ կարող էին այս փողերը ծախսել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հիմա դրա մասին խոսելու ժամանակը չէ: Ավելի լավ է՝ վայելեմ:

Մալթան ոնց որ հեքիաթից լինի: Իսկ այստեղ գտնվելս շատ բաներով հիշեցնում է Սևիլյան: Էլի նույն արաբաեվրոպական խառնուրդն է, նույն վառ արևը: Ու համարյա նույն էմոցիոնալ վիճակը: Սևիլյան այն ժամանակ ինձ շատ բան տվեց, այնտեղից վերադարձա հարյուր տոկոսանոց ապաքինված ու կարողացա շարունակել կյանքս: Մալթայում ընդամենը երեք օր եմ մնալու, բայց հույս ունեմ՝ նույն ազդեցությունը կունենա: Աննկարագրելիորեն լավ եմ զգում այստեղ:

Սան Անտոն այգիներով զբոսնելիս մտածում էի՝ բախտավոր մարդ եմ: Բախտավոր մարդ եմ, որ կարողացել էի այդպես սիրել. ամեն մարդ չի կարողանում: Բախտավոր եմ, որ հեշտությամբ եմ հաղթահարում էմոցիոնալ կոտրված վիճակները: Բախտավոր եմ, որ ապրում եմ Դանիայում, որ գրանտը շահեցի ու եկա Մալթա: Ընդհանրապես, բախտավոր եմ, որ ապրում եմ: Գրողը տանի, ես սիրում եմ կյանքը:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2015), Cassiopeia (23.04.2015), մարիօ (22.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2015), Ներսես_AM (23.04.2015), Ուլուանա (22.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընթրիքի ընթացքում հանկարծ Ռութը սկսեց պատմել, թե իր ՊհԴ-ի ընթացքում ինչ դժվարություններ է ունեցել, հետո էլ ասաց, որ չորս շաբաթ առաջ իր տղան աուտիզմով է դիագնոզվել: Ու այդ պահին իմ բոլոր խնդիրները լրիվ երկրորդական թվացին: 
Ես գիտեմ, որ Ռութի հետ մենք դեռ երկար ենք համագործակցելու:
Գրողը տանի, ո՜նց եմ սիրում էս միջազգային հավաքույթները, որտեղ հանդիպում ես ինչ-որ մեկի, որը քո նախկին ղեկավարի ուսանողական ընկերուհին է կամ մեկ ուրիշի, որի հետ ֆեյսբուքում չորս ընդհանուր ընկեր ունես կամ մի երրորդի, որը ճանաչում է այն նույն պրոֆեսորին, որի հետ հանդիպում ունեիր Մալթա մեկնող ինքնաթիռը նստելուց անմիջապես առաջ:
Այն դեպքերից է, երբ սիրում ես աշխարհի փոքրությունը:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.04.2015), GriFFin (25.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2015), Վոլտերա (24.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես իմ կյանքում շատ սխալներ եմ արել: Զանազան հարաբերություններում ինձ սխալ եմ պահել, մարդկանց վիրավորել եմ, կռվել հետները: Սովորաբար կարճ ժամանակ անց հասկացել եմ սխալս, ու հանգամանքներից կախված կա՛մ ներողություն եմ խնդրել, կա՛մ գոնե դադարել դիմացինին մեղադրելուց:

Այս դեպքում որքան շատ է ժամանակն անցնում, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ոչ մի սխալ բան չեմ արել (իսկ ես չեմ ուզում ասել, թե խոցելի դառնալը, խորը սիրելն ու նվիրվելը սխալ էին): Որքան ժամանակն անցնում է, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ հենց դիմացինն էր մի սխալը մյուսի հետևից թույլ տալիս, իսկ ես հերթով դրանք ներում էի անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ ներողություն չէր խնդրում (իսկ ե՞րբ է խնդրել որ): Ու տարօրինակ կերպով, որքան շատ ժամանակ է անցնում, այնքան ուժեղանում է իմ մեղքի զգացումը, իսկ դիմացինին չեմ կարողանում մեղադրել: Չգիտեմ ինչու:

Էսօր պետք ա գրել: Լիքը գրելու բան կա, բայց մի տեսակ չի լինում:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2015), Cassiopeia (25.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2015), Ուլուանա (25.04.2015), Վոլտերա (25.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտե՞ս ոնց տակնուվրա եղա, երբ տեսա ժամադրության սրճարանի հասցեն: Ուղիղ քո տան դիմացի մայթին էր: Ինչու՞ Կոպենհագենի բազմաթիվ սրճարաններից ընտրեց հենց այդ մեկը, որը քեզ այդքա՜ն մոտ էր: Մեկ ասում էի՝ չգնամ: Մեկ ասում էի՝ խնդրեմ, ուրիշ տեղ հանդիպենք: Ես չէի ուզում, որ դու ինձ նրա հետ տեսնես: Չէի ուզում, որ մտածես՝ հատուկ եմ անում, որովհետև հատուկ չէի անում: 

Այնուամենայնիվ, գնացի: Երեկոն շատ լավ անցավ: Հետո էլ Կլեպտի կլեպտիի համերգին գնացինք, որը նույն սրճարանի հետևի բարում էր: Դու ինձնից ընդամենը մի քանի մետր հեռավորության վրա էիր գտնվում, իսկ ես քեզ չէի տեսնում: Եվ դա լավ էր: Դա ապացույց էր, որ կարող ենք ապրել մի քաղաքում, կարող ենք գտնվել նույն թաղամասում, նույն փողոցում, անգամ դիմացի մայթերին ու չտեսնել իրար: Դա նշանակում է, որ պետք չէ վախենալ պատահաբար քեզ հանդիպելուց, որովհետև ուղղակի չեմ հանդիպելու:

Վստահ եմ, որ ցերեկն էլ սակուրայի փառատոնին ես եղել:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.04.2015), Enna Adoly (27.04.2015), GriFFin (26.04.2015), Մուշու (26.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (27.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կուզեի պարզվեր, որ էսօրվա Այ-Էս-Էմի Էլսինորի տուրին էլ ես եղել: Կուզեի իմանալ, որ նույն ավտոբուսն ենք նստել ու իրար չենք հանդիպել, ինչպես չէինք հանդիպել Օդենսեի տուրի ժամանակ, երբ դեռ իրար չէինք ճանաչում:

----------

Arpine (02.05.2015), Cassiopeia (27.04.2015), GriFFin (27.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լանչին Վիոլենը նայեց ինձ:
- Հոգնա՞ծ ես,- հարցրեց:
Հա, սարսափելի հոգնած եմ: Երեկ, երբ բրիտանական դեսպանատան համար նկարվեցի, սարսափեցի ստացված նկարից: Դրեցի ամռանը նույն նպատակով արված լուսանկարի կողքին, ու սիրտս կանգնեց. ի տարբերություն այն ժամանակվա, նիհարած այտեր, գունատ մաշկ, աչքերիս տակ օղակներ: Հա, գիտեմ, որ վերջերս սարսափելի շատ եմ հոգնում: Ու գիտեմ, որ սրան ավելի շատ հասել եմ ահավոր էմոցիոնալ վիճակի պատճառով, ոչ թե որովհետև մի երկու շաբաթ է արդեն, ինչ իրար հաջորդող երկու ժամ ազատ ժամանակ չեմ գտնում:

Երեկ գործից շուտ դուրս եկա: Գնացի լճերի մոտ, որ կարդամ: Մի քանի էջից հետո սկսեցի մրսել: Տանն էլ էնքան սատկած էի, որ ընթրիք սարքելուց հետո պառկեցի քնելու: Ու այսօր նորից նույն հոգնածությունը:
- Դ-ի հետ դեռ չե՞ս խոսում,- հարցրեց Վիոլենը:
Չէ, չեմ խոսում, ու երևի երբեք չխոսեմ:
- Քեզ նորմալ դանիացի է պետք:
Ասեի՞ Վիոլենին, որ եղած դանիացիների միջից գնացել-ընտրել էի ամենաաննորմալին, որն էն աստիճանի հեռու էր նորմայի սահմանումներից, որ երեք տարի թաքնված, ուրիշ անվան տակ է ապրել ու կտուրներ սարքել, որ փող աշխատի: Ասեի՞, որ հիմա էլ մեկ այլ աննորմալի եմ հանդիպել, որը թեև դանիացի չէ, բոլոր պարամետրերով ու նախասիրություններով համապատասխանում է ինձ: Ու ասեի՞, որ չնայած դրան, նրան ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում սիրել, ու երբ գալիս է հանդիպման օրը, մտածում եմ՝ իրո՞ք ուզում եմ նրան տեսնել: 

Ես իսկապես չգիտեմ, թե ինչու էդպես սիրեցի Դ-ին: Ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչու չեմ կարողանում շատ ավելի հարմար (թեկուզ աննորմալ) մարդկանց սիրել:

Ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա, որ երբ երկու հոգի բաժանվում են, մեկը միշտ ուզում ա, որ մյուսի համար վատ լինի: Դ-ն երևի կուրախանար ինձ էս վիճակում տեսնելիս, կուզենար, որ չհաջողեմ իմ կարիերայում, կտխրեր, եթե ուրախ ու առողջ տեսներ (իսկ ես ուրախ եմ, ուղղակի հոգնած եմ): Իսկ ես էստեղ նստած հույս ունեմ՝ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի նրա հետ անկախ ամեն ինչից: Հույս ունեմ՝ կսովորի երջանիկ լինել:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.04.2015), Մուշու (28.04.2015), Ուլուանա (28.04.2015), Վոլտերա (28.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլոիզի թաղամասում վերջին անգամ մի քանի ամիս առաջ եմ եղել, այն էլ հենց նրան էի հյուր գնացել մխիթարելու, երբ մագիստրոսական թեզի հետ կապված խնդիրներ ուներ: Այնտեղ ընդհանապես շատ հազվադեպ եմ լինում: Ինչ եկել եմ Դանիա, երևի մի ձեռքի մատներիս վրա կհաշվեմ, թե քանի անգամ եմ եղել այդ կողմերում:

Այսօր այդ օրերից էր. գնացել էի ՄԹ վիզայի դիմումս հանձնելու: Հետդարձի ճամփին Էլոիզին տեսա. տարել էր հեծանիվը սարքելու, տուն էր գնում:

Հետաքրքիր բան են էս պատահական հանդիպումները: Ըստ էության, դրանց հավանականությունը մեծանում է, երբ երկու անձ բավական շատ ժամանակ են անցկացնում նույն տեղում:

Ու հետաքրքիր է, որ Նորեբրոյում ահագին հաճախ եմ լինում. քաղաքի ամենաաշխույժ թաղամասն է: Չնայած դրան, ոչ մի անգամ քեզ պատահաբար չեմ հանդիպել: Հետաքրքիր բան է:

***
Էրեկ մի հետաքրքիր դեպք էի հիշել: Դու զարմացել էիր, որ դանիացի կոլեգայիս չեմ ատում, չնայած գործ չի անում, գործի չի գալիս, սարսափելի ծույլ է ու այդ ամենով հանդերձ նույն վերաբերմունքին է արժանանում, ինչ ես, այդ ամենով հանդերձ փի-էյչ-դիից հետո հաստատ գործ կճարի: Զարմացել էիր, որ չեմ չարացել: Իսկ ես պատասխանել էի, որ դա նրա խնդիրն է, իմ խնդիրն իմ գործը լավն անելն է: 

Հիշեցի, թե դու ոնց էիր չարացել քո կոլեգայի հանդեպ՝ նրան հիմար անվանելով ու ասելով, որ անարդար է, որ ինքն ավելի լավ վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում, քան դու: Փորձում էի քեզ համոզել, որ չարանալը քեզ ոչ մի օգուտ չի տա, ավելորդ բացասական էներգիա է: Չգիտեմ՝ ի վերջո սովորեցի՞ր դա, թե՞ չէ:

Ու մտածում եմ՝ երևի մեր հարաբերություններն ավելի շատ քեզ էին պետք, քան ինձ: Հույս ունեմ՝ դրական հետևանքներ ամեն դեպքում թողել եմ քո կյանքում: Հույս ունեմ, որովհետև դու իմ կյանքում դրական հետևանքներ թողել ես (անտանելի ցավի հետ մեկտեղ):

***
Մտածում եմ՝ դու իմ կյանքում ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս ես եղել: Ի՞նչ է դա հավերժության համեմատ: Զրոյին ձգտող մի թիվ: Բայց այդ մի քանի ամիսն ազդել է այնպես, որ երևի ողջ կյանքում չեմ մոռանա:

Եվ ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ դու վերջինը չէիր, որ կկարողանամ մի օր մեկ ուրիշի հետ էլ նույն ուժեղ էմոցիոնալ կապը զգալ:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2015), Cassiopeia (29.04.2015), Մուշու (29.04.2015), Ուլուանա (29.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ժամ գրում-ջնջում եմ, չի լինում արտահայտվել: Վերջին օրերն իրոք հրաշք էին: Ես երջանիկ եմ: Առաջվա պես երջանիկ:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2015), Cassiopeia (04.05.2015), Այբ (04.05.2015), Մուշու (04.05.2015), Նիկեա (05.05.2015), Վոլտերա (04.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ մտածում էի՝ մենակ թե գործի տեղս էլ ամեն ինչ լավ լիներ, ու կյանքն իսկականից հիասքանչ կլիներ: Մտածում էի, որովհետև ագրեսիվ նամակագրությունից ու հեռախոսազանգերից հետո գլուխս ուռել էր: Նույն ղալմաղալը շարունակվեց նաև այսօր՝ թիմի հանդիպման ժամանակ:

Բայց ժամեր անց պիտի ամեն ինչ կարգավորվեր: Պիտի ղեկավարիս հետ գլուխ ջարդեինք ու շատ կոնկրետ էքսպերիմենտ մշակեինք: Իսկ ամենավերջում պիտի կանգնեի ու անկեղծորեն ասեի, որ ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ հանդիպումների ժամանակ ձայնը բարձրացնում է, նույնիսկ երբ դա մեկ ուրիշի է ուղղված: Պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտներ ու խոստանար, որ կուղղի իր վարքը: Ու ես պիտի նրա գրասենյակից դուրս գայի հաստատուն քայլերով՝ հպարտանալով ինձնով, որ այս հարցը կարողացա բարձրացնել ու լուծում տալ, ուրախանալով, որ ապրում եմ մի մշակույթում, որում էսպիսի բաներն ուղիղ ասելը ողջունվում է, ոչ թե յոթանասուն ձևի պտտեցնում ու վերջում չեն ասում՝ ինչ նկատի ունեն:

Դու դեռ զբոսնում ես բլոգումս, որովհետև հույս ունես, որ ինչ-որ բան եմ քեզ ասելու, կարծում ես, որ ես էլ քեզ նման ամեն ինչ ձևակերպում եմ ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մտածում եմ, մինչդեռ վաղուց քեզ ամեն ինչ շատ ուղիղ, առանց ձևականությունների ու ավելորդությունների ասել եմ: Դու հեռավոր մի երազ ես թվում, քեզ գրեթե չեմ հիշում այլևս: Մտածում եմ՝ դու ինչքան ախմախ մարդ դուրս եկար, որ էդպես էլ չկարողացար գնահատել ու փայփայել իմ ներկայությունը քո կյանքում: Մտածում եմ՝ չհասկացար, թե որքան բախտավոր էիր դու, որ ես այդպես նվիրվել էի քեզ: Եվ ինձ փայփայելու, ամեն գնով կողքդ պահելու փոխարեն նախանձում էիր, որ այդքան շատ են իմ ընկերակցությունը նախընտրող մարդիկ:

Ու հիմա կորցրիր ինձ:  

Հետաքրքիր է՝ երբ երկու իրար սիրող մարդիկ հեռանում են իրարից, բավական ծանր ժամանակներ են ապրում՝ հասկանալով, որ նոր հանդիպած մարդիկ չունեն այս ու այն առավելությունը, որն ուներ այն մեկը, որին սիրում էիր: Քո դեպքում ուրիշ է: Դու ինձ երբեք չէիր կարող երեք լեզվով էսէմէս գրել, չէիր կարող սիրել Կոպենհագենն ու Դանիան, չէիր կարող ընկերական շրջապատ ունենալ ու փորձել ինձ ինտեգրել այնտեղ, չէիր կարող պատմվածքներ գրել, չէիր կարող հետս հեծանիվ քշել քաղաքով մեկ: Իսկ ինձ հանդիպած մարդիկ երաժշտություն էլ են լսում, թանգարաններ էլ են գնում, մի երկրից մյուսն են ճամփորդում համերգի համար, բարձր ինտելեկտ ու մեծ նպատակներ ունեն: Բայց ամենակարևորը՝ գնահատում են ինձ հետ անցկացրած ամեն մի վայրկյանը:

Դու միայն զարմանում էիր, թե ինչու մարդիկ չեն ուզում քեզ հետ ընկերանալ: Իսկ ես գտա բացատրությունը. որովհետև դու չէիր սիրում մարդկանց, բայց ակնկալում էիր, որ նրանք քեզ կսիրեն:

Եվ եթե հանկարծ մի օր խնդրես, որ վերադառնամ, դա կանեմ միայն մի պայմանով. եթե ինձնից ներողություն խնդրես: Ես քեզ արդեն ներել եմ, որովհետև չներելն առաջին հերթին ինձ է վնասում: Բայց չեմ կարող քեզ ընդունել առանց համոզված լինելու, որ հասկացել ես, որ ցանկացած մարդ, որը քեզ ժամանակ է տրամադրում, քեզ բարձր է գնահատում, ու չարժե տրորել նրան, որովհետև կարող է հանգիստ հեռանալ և երջանիկ լինել առանց քեզ:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.05.2015), Մուշու (06.05.2015), Նիկեա (07.05.2015), Ուլուանա (06.05.2015), Վոլտերա (07.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Ես էմպաթիա չունեմ,- ասաց:
- Ես էլ,- ասացի, ու ծիծաղեցինք:

Բայց ի՜նչ աստիճանի է քեզ նման ու ի՜նչ լավ է, որ չունի այն բոլոր հատկանիշները, որոնք ինձ ներվայնացնում էին: Իսկ ամենաահավորը. դուք երկուսդ նույն շենքում եք աշխատում:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր վորքշոփից հետո սովորականի պես ճամփի մի մասն Ադրիանոյի հետ քշեցի: Հարցրեց, թե արդյոք ամեն օր եմ գրում: Ասեցի՝ չէ: Ու մեկ էլ հասկացա, որ մինչև էսօրվա վորքշոփն արդեն մոտ երկու շաբաթ ա, ինչ չեմ ստեղծագործել:

Հա, երբ լավ եմ լինում, գրելս մի տեսակ չի գալիս: Օրագիրս էլ վկա, որ քիչ եմ գրում: Բլոկնոտներս էլ եմ հազվադեպ բացում, էն էլ զուտ նշումների կամ պլաններ կազմելու համար:

Էսօր Արտոն ասեց՝ հիպոմանիակալ վիճակում ես: Հա, էդպես ա. երբ տրամդ լավ ա լինում, հոգեբույժը դիագնոզն ունի: Երբ վատ ա լինում, էլի դիագնոզն ունի: Չկա նենց բան, ինչի համար հոգեբույժը դիագնոզ չունենա: 

Մտածում եմ՝ փորձեմ ստիպել ինձ, լավ տրամադրության մեջ էլ պարբերաբար գրեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ կստացվի: Ցուցակ եմ կազմել, պատիս կպցրել: Էս ամիս լճերն ա: 

Չգիտեմ՝ Քրիսի հայտնվե՞լն էր պատճառը, որ տրամս սենց դզվեց, թե՞ Քրիսը հայտնվեց, որովհետև արդեն դզվել էի: Ամեն դեպքում, ինչ-որ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա: Հա, ջանս, մի վախեցի, Քրիսին նենց չեմ սիրում, ոնց որ քեզ: Մի վախեցի, ոչ մեկի գուցե նենց չսիրեմ, ոնց որ քեզ: Ոչ ոք գուցե քեզ նենց չսիրի, ոնց որ ես: Բայց ամենակարևորը՝ ես էսպես երջանիկ ու հանգիստ եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.05.2015), Մուշու (09.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015), Ուլուանա (08.05.2015), Վոլտերա (08.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս իրար չհանդիպելու ֆենոմենն էնքան հետաքրքիր ա: Էնքան ենք փողոցում ծանոթ մարդու տեսնում, որ չտեսնելն ա սկսում տարօրինակ թվալ: Էնպես էլ չի, որ մարդ ա քաղաքի մի ծայրում իրա համար գոյատևում ա: Հաճախ եմ ձեր թաղերում լինում: Գիտեմ, որ դու էլ կենտրոն ես գալիս: 

Քրիսին հիշու՞մ ես (էն մեկը չէ, որի հետ հիմա հանդիպում եմ, իրան չգիտես, ֆիզիկոսի մասին եմ ասում): Քրիսի հետ քեզ հետ ծանոթանալուց վայրկյաններ առաջ եմ ծանոթացել, ու միանգամից դուրս եկել էր: Երևի սիրահարվեի նրան, եթե դու այդ օրն ինձ չառևանգեիր ու դրանից հետո Այ-Էս-Էմի իվենթներին ինձ չմեկուսացնեիր մյուսներից: 

Հա, ուրեմն Քրիսին չափազանց հաճախ եմ Այ-Էս-Էմից դուրս տեսնում: Լավ, ասենք ինքն էլ ա ՍԻՓ-ում դանիերենի գնում, դրա համար ընդհանուր միջոցառումներին ինքն էլ ա լինում: Բայց տեսել եմ նաև մայիսի մեկի ֆեստին, երեկ էլ համալսարանական ֆեստին էր եկել: Տեսել եմ նաև Պուտգորդեն-Ռոդբյու նավի վրա: Ինչ-որ անկապ, անընդհատ տարբեր տեղերում պատահաբար հանդիպում եմ իրան:

Հետաքրքիր ա, որովհետև մենք բոլորս էլ նույն համալսարանում ենք աշխատում, բայց դու ոնց որ չլինես:

----------

Մուշու (09.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիրակի օրով էկել եմ գործի, իբր որ հոդվածիս հերթական հատվածն ավարտեմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում գործի վրա կենտրոնանալ:

Մեկ-մեկ շատ սուր կարոտ եմ զգում, ու ներսից ծակում է: Մեկ-մեկ թաքուն հույս եմ փայփայում, թե կգրես: Բայց ի՞նչ կգրես, ինչի՞ համար: Ինչ էլ ասես, միևնույն է, լռություն եմ պահպանելու, մինչև ներողություն չխնդրես: Հա, ես ներողության եմ սպասում, իրոք սպասում եմ, որովհետև չեմ հավատում, որ չնայած բոլոր թերություններիդ, չնայած բոլոր անմարդկային հատկանիշներիդ, էդ աստիճանի վատն ես, որ չես հասկանա, թե ինչպես ամեն ինչ քանդեցիր:

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ առողջ հարաբերությունների մասին ու ինքս ինձ հարց եմ տալիս՝ արդյոք դրանց մեջ սեր կա՞: Էն, ինչի մեջ հիմա եմ, շատ առողջ է, ու սուտ կլինի ասելը, թե դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց մի տեսակ չի հերիքում ինձ: Սիրել եմ ուզում ու չեմ կարողանում:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.05.2015), Yevuk (10.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015), Ուլուանա (11.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լճերն իրոք քաղաքի զուգահեռ իրականությունն են: Այնտեղ հայտնվելիս ինձ թվում է՝ դուրս եմ գալիս այստեղից ու հիմայից ու հայտնվում ինչ-որ երևակայական աշխարհում, որովհետև էնտեղ տեղի ունեցած ամեն ինչ սյուռ է թվում:

- Ի՞նչ ես ուսումնասիրում,- հարցնում է:
- Լեզու և ուղեղ,- ասում եմ:
- Դա իմ մասին է,- ասում է,- ես գրենլանդացի եմ ու հիվանդ ուղեղ ունեմ:
- Հիվա՞նդ: Այսի՞նքն:
- Ասում են՝ շիզոֆրենիկ եմ:
- Ո՞վ է ասում:
- Նրանք՝ հիվանդանոցում աշխատողները:
- Հաճա՞խ ես հիվանդանոցում լինում:
- Էնքան էլ չէ: Հենց զգում եմ՝ պսիխոզը սկսվում է, գնում եմ:

...
- Գիտես, վաղուց թոշակի եմ անցել, հիմա կյանքն եմ վայելում: Դանիան հրաշալի երկիր է: Այստեղ ամենաբարդ բանը երջանիկ չլինելն է:

...
- Դու ինձ մի աղջկա ես հիշեցնում:
- Ու՞մ:
- Չգիտեմ: Հիվանդանոցում եմ տեսել: Էնքան էին էլեկտրաշոկ տվել, որ ոչինչ չէր հիշում:

...
- Քանի՞ տարեկան ես:
- Քսանութ:
- Ես էլ հուլիսի 28-ին եմ ծնվել: Ուրեմն մի ընդհանուր բան ունենք:

----------

Alphaone (11.05.2015), Cassiopeia (11.05.2015), Freeman (11.05.2015), մարիօ (11.05.2015), Մուշու (11.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015), Վոլտերա (11.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ մի հսկայական ցուցակ էի կազմել, թե ինչու եմ ուզում քեզ տեսնել: Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, մի պատասխանով լիքը հարցեր էի գրել: Չգիտեմ, ինձ սխալ եմ զգում, երբ քո մասին եմ մտածում, քեզ հիշում, քեզ կարոտում: Դա չպիտի լինի, պիտի թույլ տամ՝ մոռացվես, գնաս: Ինձ միշտ փորձում եմ համոզել, որ այս պատմության մեջ կորցնողը դու ես: 

Հարցերի շարան է՝ եթե գրես ինձ, ի՞նչ կասեմ, հետ կգա՞մ մոտդ, կխնդրե՞ս, որ հետ գամ: Ու վերջում ամենամեծ հարցն է. կգրե՞ս արդյոք: Գնա, չեմ ուզում քեզ, մոռացվիր, խնդրում եմ, թող առաջ գնամ, թող կարողանամ նորից սիրել:

Ինքս ինձ վրա անընդհատ ջղայնանում եմ, որ քեզ հիշում եմ: Ու ջղայնանում եմ, որ փոքր հույսեր եմ ունենում, թե կվերադառնաս:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.05.2015), Yevuk (11.05.2015), Մուշու (11.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015), Ուլուանա (11.05.2015), Վոլտերա (11.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ ջահել տարիքից գիտեի, որ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը «ճիշտ» բան է: Բայց մենակ գիտեի: Ինչ-որ պահ կար, որ առավոտները զոռով ինձ արթնացնում էի, որ վազեմ, բայց ընդամենը մի երկու օր տևեց դա: Դպրոցական տարիքում նաև ինձ զոռով բասկետբոլի ուղարկեցին: Երկու տարի մարզվելուց հետո թողեցի, որ ընդունելության քննություններին պատրաստվեմ: Իսկ համալսարանում ընդհանրապես թարգել էի ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը: Իմ մի քիչ ազատ ժամանակը ոչ համալսարանական (ակումբային և ոչ միայն  :Jpit:  ) ընկերներին էի տրամադրում: Ի՞նչ սպորտի մասին էր խոսքը: Իսկ ֆիզկուլտի դասերից զզվում էի:

Էդպես տարիներ անցան այն գիտակցությամբ, որ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը պետք է, բայց ոչ մի անգամ ներքին ցանկություն կամ պահանջ չզգալով: Միայն մի պահ աերոբիկան էր դուրս եկել, բայց երբ հայտնաբերեցի յոգան, ամեն ինչ կտրուկ փոխվեց: Ինձ, փաստորեն, քրտնելու երևույթը դուր չէր գալիս: Իսկ յոգան և՛ հանգստացնող էր, և՛ ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն էր, և՛ չէր քրտնացնում: Ու չնայած զանազան ջիմերում անդամակցությունս թույլ էր տալիս նաև ժեշտերից և քրտնացնող խմբային դասերից օգտվել, ի վերջո գնացի ու կանգնեցի միայն ու միայն յոգայի տարբեր տեսակների վրա: 

Բայց վերջերս մի տարօրինակ բան հետս տեղի ունեցավ: Իմ կյանքի ամենավատ պահերից մեկն էր: Բառերով չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե ինչ սարսափելի վիճակում էի: Ուշքն ու միտքս ինքնասպանությունն էր: Բայց մեկ էլ հանկարծ ինձ տնից դուրս գցեցի ու սկսեցի վազել մոտակա լճի ափին: Վազեցի այնքան, մինչև ուժասպառ եղա: Երբ եկա տուն, ճիշտ է՝ ամբողջովին չէի վերականգնվել, բայց գոնե բավականաչափ լավ էի, որ ինձ վնաս չտայի: 

Էս վերջին մի քանի օրերին էլ տագնապի նոպաներ եմ ունենում: Ու դրան զուգահեռ քրտնելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն է առաջանում: Երեկ, օրինակ, բռնեցի ու որոշեցի բլրի վրայով գործի գնալ: Հեծանիվիս արագությունը դրեցի ամենաբարձրի վրա, քամուն հակառակ ու քրտնելով բարձրացա  բլրի գագաթը: Լավ էր, բայց քիչ էր:

Զգում եմ, որ յոգան էլ առաջվա պես հաճույք չի պատճառում: Ճիշտ է՝ էստեղ գուցե դեր ունի նաև կայուն դասատու չունենալը: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, բավական հաճախ դասս չեղարկում եմ կամ բաց թողնում, ինչի համար տուգանում են:

Էսօր էլ դասս չեղարկեցի, բայց մարզահագուստս հետս վերցրի: Վերցրի քրտնելու հարմարանքներով: Ու գնացի ջիմ, կես ժամ վազքուղու վրա վազեցի: Ուշաթափվելու աստիճանի: Երբ իջա վազքուղուց, վրաս հալ չկար, սատկում էի, բայց տրամադրությունս հզոր էր: Եկա տուն, անգամ կարողացա ընթրիք սարքել: Ավելին ասեմ՝ իմ կամքով սառնարանից գազար հանեցի ու կրծեցի, մինչդեռ առաջներում զոռով էի գազար ուտում: 

Ու հիմա լավ եմ ու ինձ լիքը սիրում եմ, որ տագնապի, դեպրեսիայի ու այլ հոգեբուժական դիագնոզների ջանն ընկնելու փոխարեն ենթարկվում եմ մարմնիս պահանջներին ու վազում: 

Վաղը կփորձեմ առավոտյան ժամը յոթին արթնանալ: Եթե դա էլ անեմ, ճակատս կպաչեմ ու ինձնով մի այլ կարգի կհպարտանամ:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.05.2015), Srtik (14.05.2015), Yevuk (14.05.2015), մարդագայլուկ (14.05.2015), Մուշու (13.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015), Ներսես_AM (14.05.2015), Ուլուանա (14.05.2015), Վոլտերա (13.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս վերջերս իմ ինտրովերտ ճտտիկը միացել է: Էն կարգի, որ բուք քլաբի գիրքը կարդացի, բայց չգնացի, որովհետև չուզեցի նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալ: Հետո փաբ քուիզը քենսըլեցի, հետո էլ Վիոլենի ու ընկերուհու հետ կինո գնալը: Բայց կարևորը՝ դրանից լավ եմ զգում: Մեկ-մեկ պետք է լինում աշխարհից կտրվել ինքդ քեզ վրա կենտրոնանալու համար:

Ինձ թվում է՝ տագնապային վիճակներս սկսվեցին նրանից, որ մոռացել էի, թե ինչ է նշանակում մենակ մնալ: Շաբաթներով ինքս ինձ ժամանակ չէի տրամադրել: Ու մեկ էլ արթնանում եմ մի առավոտ, ամբողջ օրս առջևումս է, ուզում եմ ինքս ինձ հետ մնալ, բայց գժվում եմ: 

Իսկ հիմա էն աստիճանի եմ հասել, որ նույնիսկ գործի տեղս չեմ աշխատում, որ ոչ մեկի չտեսնեմ: Փոխարենը գրադարաններում եմ կորում: Իսկ էստեղի գրադարաններն օֆիսներից հազար անգամ ավելի հարմարավետ են:

Մարիան ասում է՝ աշխատանքային կյանքը չպիտի սոցիալի հաշվին անես: Բայց իմ սոցիալ կյանքը նվազեցնելով սկսել եմ ինձ լավ զգալ: Հա, գիտեմ, երկար չի տևի, հետո նորից էքստավերտ ճտտիկս կմիանա, ու կվազեմ նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու: Բայց հիմա սենց լավ է:

Էսօր էլ կես ժամ ջիմում վազեցի: Էրեկ երբ նույնն արեցի, մի բան պակասում էր: Էսօր վազելուց հետո մի քիչ յոգայի վարժություններ արեցի, ու երջանկությունը լիարժեք դարձավ: Տո ի՞նչ ալկոհոլ կամ կանաբիս, եթե կարող ես սեփական մարմինդ աշխատացնելով էդքան լավ զգալ: Շաբաթ օրը յոգայի դաս կվերցնեմ, դրանից առաջ կվազեմ: Ու ինձ լավ կզգամ:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.05.2015), մարդագայլուկ (14.05.2015), Մուշու (14.05.2015), Ուլուանա (14.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն դեպքում, ես հավատում եմ, որ կյանքում ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում ճիշտ ժամանակին, ու պետք չէ շտապեցնել կամ ստիպելով ինչ-որ բաներ անել:

Մեկը դասական երաժշտությունն է: Երբ ամեն անգամ ասել եմ՝ դասական երաժշտություն չեմ սիրում, մարդիկ թարս նայել են ինձ, թե՝ քեզ նման խելացի մարդուց սպասելի չէ: Բայց ես չեմ սիրում ձևեր թափել, չեմ սիրում անել բաներ, որոնք հարիր են խելացի մարդուն, այլ անում եմ այն, ինչ ինձ դուր է գալիս:

Ու հիմա եկել է դասական լսելու պահը: Երբ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ աշխատանքիս վրա, միացնում եմ Շոպեն, ու ավելորդ լարված նյարդերս հանգստանում են, կենտրոնացումս՝ լավանում է: Ու կներեք, գործերից ոչ մեկի անունը չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ իմանա: Թողեք անգրագետ մնամ:

Հա, մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ ականջակալներիցս մեկը հագցնեմ կողքիս շշով ջրին, թող մի քիչ ինքն էլ լսի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.05.2015), Cassiopeia (15.05.2015), Yevuk (15.05.2015), Աթեիստ (15.05.2015), մարդագայլուկ (15.05.2015), Մուշու (15.05.2015), Ուլուանա (16.05.2015), Վոլտերա (15.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արեցի էսօր: Տասնհինգ րոպե վազք, հետո՝ մի ժամ յոգա: Չզգացի, թե ոնց յոգայի էդ մի ժամը թռավ: Լավ էր: Հրաշք: Պիտի մարմինդ տանջես, ժեշտին տաս, գորգիկին տաս, մկաններդ ձգմգես, քրտինքդ դուրս թափես, որ ներսդ խաղաղվի: Ու պիտի դա անես ամեն օր, որովհետև երբ չես անում, միանգամից բզիկներդ հետ են գալիս ու կյանքդ թունավորում:

Ասում են՝ ֆիզիկական վարժությունները կոգնիտիվ ֆունկցիաներն են լավացնում: Այ դա չեմ զգում: Մարմինս մի լավ տանջելուց հետո սովորաբար ինձ լավ եմ զգում, բայց կենտրոնացումս ավելի է վատանում: Ու թքած եմ ունենում, որ կենտրոնացումս վատացել է:

----------

Alphaone (16.05.2015), Cassiopeia (16.05.2015), delicate (05.06.2015), Վոլտերա (17.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Ինձ հիշու՞մ ես, Լճերում ենք հանդիպել:
- Հա, հիշում եմ:
- Արի նորից հանդիպենք:
- Արի: Չորեքշաբթի հարմար կլինի՞:
- Բայց գիտես, չէ՞, շիզոֆրենիկ եմ:
- Գիտեմ:
- Ու դեռ ուզու՞մ ես հանդիպել:
- Ուզում եմ:
- Հաստա՞տ:
...
Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ հոգեբուժական կրթությունս ինձ ոչ այնքան մասնագիտությամբ աշխատելու համար է պետք, որքան հիվանդ մարդկանց հասկանալու և ուղղակի իրենց կողքին լինելու համար: Պատկերացնում եմ՝ ոնց են բոլորը խորշում Ռասմուսից, ոնց է ինքը մենակ մնացել ու ընկերներ փնտրում: Ու պատկերացնում եմ՝ ոնց է զարմանում, որ իր շիզոֆրենիան ինձ չի վախեցնում:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.05.2015), Yevuk (18.05.2015), Աթեիստ (19.05.2015), Նիկեա (18.05.2015), Վոլտերա (17.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրեթե միշտ համերգ մենակ եմ գնացել: Ահագին ժամանակ պետք եկավ մենակ գնալու կայֆը հասկանալու համար: Ի վերջո, հասա նրան, որ սկսեցի գնահատել թե՛ մենակ, թե՛ որևէ մեկի հետ գնալը:
Վերջին ժամանակներս մի կարճ պահ էր իմ կյանքում, երբ մենակ չէի գնում, ու ամեն համերգի համար երկու տոմս էի գնում կամ ինձ համար արդեն գնած էին լինում: Ու նույն կերպ շարժվելով հիմա Թորի Էյմոսի Հելսինկիի երկու տոմս ունեմ, բայց մենակ եմ գնալու: Ու սիրտս ցավում է: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ: Վաճառել չեմ ուզում, բայց հետս գնացող էլ չեմ գտնում: Կյանքումս մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ նման իրավիճակում կհայտնվեմ: 

Է՜հ, ջանս, քո շնորհիվ կամ պատճառով ինչ նոր բան ասես չզգացի (թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական): Բա ո՞նց շնորհակալ չլինեմ քեզ իմ կյանքում երբևէ լինելու համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.05.2015), Yevuk (19.05.2015), Նիկեա (19.05.2015), Ուլուանա (19.05.2015), Վոլտերա (19.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ երաժշտական ճաշակը սահմանելը շատ դժվար է: Երբ հարցնում են՝ ինչ ես լսում, խառնվում եմ իրար: Մեկ 90-ականների կնանիքին եմ մեջտեղ բերում, մեկ ասում եմ՝ ֆոլկ, ու սաղ պատկերացնում են ազգային տարազներ հագած ծյոծեր ու ձյաձերին, մեկ ասում եմ՝ խառը, ու տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ աղբ եմ լսում: Էլ չասեմ, որ երաժշտական ժանրերից շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ երբ լաստֆմ-ի կամ սփոթիֆայի ռադիոներն եմ միացնում, շատ հազվադեպ է պատահում, որ մի սիրելի կատարողի հետ մեկ այլ սիրելի կատարող հայտնվի: Ու խառնվում եմ իրար. ես, որ էսքան սպեցիֆիկ երաժշտական ճաշակ ունեմ, իմ սիրած կատարողներն իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Բա ի վերջո ի՞նչ եմ լսում:

Բայց էսօր մի էսպիսի ցուցակ գտա: Մեջը համարյա բոլոր սիրածս կատարողները կան: Էսպես շատ սիրուն ձևով իմ երաժշտական ճաշակը սահմանվեց. ես ինդի ֆոլկ եմ լսում:

Ջանս, դու էլ նայիր էս ցուցակին ու տես՝ քո սիրելիներից քանիսը կան: Հետո գնա ու ասա, որ մենք տարբեր երաժշտական ճաշակ ունենք:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.05.2015), Yevuk (19.05.2015), Մուշու (19.05.2015), Նիկեա (19.05.2015), Վոլտերա (19.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մոտ երեք տարի առաջ Ֆինլանդիայի մի շատ գեղ տեղում էի ապրում՝ Յոենսուում: Հելսինկիից 500 կմ հեռավորության վրա էր ու Հելսինկին ամենամոտ մեծ քաղաքն էր: Դե պատկերացրեք ինչ կորած տեղ էր: Վերջերս մի ֆիննուհու հետ որ ծանոթացա, հարցրի՝ Ֆինլանդիայի որ մասից է, ասեց՝ արևելք, Ռուսաստանի սահմանին մոտ, չես իմանա: Ասեցի՝ լավ, բա գիտես, ես էլ կես տարի Յոենսուում եմ ապրել: Աղջիկը ծիծաղեց, ասեց՝ բա հենց Յոենսուից եմ:

Էդ գեղ տեղում ապրելու ընթացքում էր, որ Անգուս ու Ջուլյա Սթոուններին հայտնաբերեցի: Հիմա երբ էլ լսում եմ նրանց, հիշում եմ էնտեղի սենյակս, պատուհանից դուրս մթությունը, հետո նաև ձյունը: 

էսօր նայեցի Անգուսի ու Ջուլյայի համերգային շրջագայությունը, մտածեցի՝ թե էլի գան Կոպենհագեն, գնամ համերգին: Նայեցի ու հռհռոցս դրեցի. Յոենսուում համերգ են տալու: Յոենսուն Երևանից էլ կորած տեղ ա. էնտեղ ոչ ոք համերգ չի տալիս:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.05.2015), Yevuk (20.05.2015), Նիկեա (20.05.2015), Ուլուանա (20.05.2015), Վոլտերա (20.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էլի վատ էի: Էս վերջին երկու շաբաթը խրոնիկ վատ եմ ու ահավոր վատ եմ: Եթե ինձ ժեշտին չեմ տալիս, տագնապի նոպաներն անպակաս են լինում: 

Լճերի մոտ զբոսնում էի ու փորձում հասկանալ՝ ինչու եմ վատ: Դ-ն լրիվ կպչուն միտք է դարձել: Արդեն երկու ամիս է, ինչ իրար չենք տեսել. էսօր է լրանում երկու ամիսը: Ու մտածում եմ՝ իմ կյանքում դեռ էսպիսի դեպք չի էղել, որ էսքան երկար տևի իմ ապաքինման ընթացքը, չնայած շատ ավելի ծանր հարաբերություններ էլ եմ ունեցել: Ճիշտ է՝ պատահել է, որ ասենք բաժանումից ամիսներ անց արթնացել եմ ու վատացել, բայց դա տևել է ամենաշատը մի օր, հետո մտքերս նորից իմ առօրյայով են զբաղեցվել:

Իսկ հիմա օրը քսանչորս ժամ մենակ Դ-ն է մտքիս: Հենց առավոտյան աչքերս բացում եմ, ինքն է: Գործի ժամին, հեծանիվ քշելիս, շեֆիս հետ գիտական թեմաներով խոսելիս, անգամ երբ ընկերներիս հետ խմում եմ կամ նույնիսկ երբ Քրիսի հետ եմ: Ու դա իսկականից ահավոր է: 

Էսօր նստեցի ու սկսեցի մտածել, թե ինչու է այդպես: Լավ, սպասելիք չունեմ, էդ ամենն ավարտված-գնացած է: Համոզվել եմ, որ Դ-ի ներկայությունն իմ կյանքում ավելի շատ վնաս է, քան օգուտ: Համոզվել եմ, որ նավակում թիավարողը ես էի, ու ձեռքերս հոգնել էին, էլ չէի կարող շարունակել: Համոզվել եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ արել, որ գնացել եմ: Բա ի՞նչ եմ ուզում, ինչու՞ ուղեղս չեմ անջատում: 

Ու մեկ էլ սկսեցի գլխիս տալ: Վերջին երկու շաբաթների ընթացքում համարյա չեմ կարդում, չեմ գրում, գործիս վրա չեմ կենտրոնանում, ընկերներիս հետ քիչ եմ շփվում: Մենակ ջիմի ժամերն եմ ավելացրել, էդ էլ միակ փրկությունն է:

Կարող եմ արդարանալ, որ չեմ կարդում, չեմ գրում, գործիս վրա չեմ կենտրոնանում, ընկերներիս հետ քիչ եմ շփվում, որովհետև վատ եմ: Չէ: Վատ եմ, որովհետև էս բոլորը չեմ անում: Փոխարենն ամբողջ օրը կոմպից կախված հետևում եմ, թե երբ Դ-ն օնլայն դառավ, երբ մտավ բլոգս, երբ լինքը տվեց մեկ ուրիշի, որ մտնի: Թարգեցինք էս ամենը: Անցնում ենք ինտենսիվ գրելուն (մայիսի պատմվածքդ ու՞ր ա, մենակ գաղափարը քիչ ա, գրել ա պետք), կարդալուն (Դյուրասը շուտ արա, պրծի, հլը նայի քանի գիրք ունես կուտակած), ընկերների հետ շփվելուն (ըհը, վաղը Մագդան, ուրբաթ Մայայի հետ Լիտվայի օրերը, շաբաթ սաղի հետ Եվրատեսիլ, կիրակի էլ մի խումբ աղջկերքով հեծանվարշավ դեպի Կլամպենբորգ), գործի վրա ֆիքսվելուն (ես Բյուրը չլինեմ, եթե հոդվածս մարդավարի տեսքով երկուշաբթի չհանձնեմ) ու շարունակում ենք մարմինը ժեշտին տալ: Էսօր կես ժամ վազել եմ էն կարգի, որ շորերս քամեի, կքամվեին: Էսպես պետք ա շարունակել: Ու ոչ մի ավելորդ, սխալ միտք: Դ-ն չկա, պըրծ, ինքն իմ կյանքում էլ չի լինելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.05.2015), Վոլտերա (21.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու երբ առավոտյան աչքերդ բացում ես, ժպտում ես: Սրտխփոց էլ չկա: Դրսում արև է, արդեն ամռան հոտ է գալիս: Արթնանում ես ու զգում, որ լավ ես: Մկաններդ հաճելիորեն բռնված են նախորդ օրվա վազքից: Ու այլևս մտքերդ մի տեղում ֆիքսված չեն:

Գրողը տանի, որևէ խնդիր լուծելու, որևէ բանից ազատվելու առաջին քայլը ցանկությունն է: Գրողը տանի, թող որ այլևս երբեք չհանդիպեմ նման մարդու, այլևս երբեք չսիրեմ այնպես, ինչպես սիրել եմ: Բայց հո իմ կյանքը բավականաչափ լիքն է, որ ինձ լավ զգամ, հո նրանից առաջ եղել եմ երջանիկ, ուրեմն կլինեմ երջանիկ նաև նրանից հետո:

Էսօր հայերենի վերջին դասն էր: Բիրգիտը խնդրեց, որ մեկ-մեկ հանդիպենք, հայերեն խոսենք: Հաճույքով համաձայնեցի:

----------

Yevuk (21.05.2015), Մուշու (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2015), Նիկեա (26.05.2015), Ուլուանա (21.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մագդային ասում եմ՝ Թորի Էյմոսի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես: Ասում ա՝ սիրածս երգչուհիներից ա, սաղ երգերն անգիր գիտեմ: 

Հետս Հելսինկի գնացող գտանք  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.05.2015), delicate (05.06.2015), Մուշու (22.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին օրերը շատ հավեսն էին: Ոնց որ վերցնեի ուղեղս ու ֆորմատ անեի: Վերջապես կոտրվեց չդադարող մտքերի շղթան, վերջապես կարողացա առավոտյան արթնանալիս այլ բաների մասին մտածել: 

Կարողացա, որովհետև հասկացա, որ դեռ երկար չեմ ապաքինվելու, ու տարիներ շարունակ այս պատմությունն ինձ հետապնդելու է:

Կարողացա, որովհետև թույլ տվեցի, որ գնա իմ կյանքից ու անի ինչ ուզում է:

Կարողացա, որովհետև հասկացա, որ դեռ երկար չեմ կարողանալու նորից սիրել, ու դա նորմալ է:

Կարողացա, որովհետև որոշեցի ստեղծագործել, որոշեցի գրել ու տպագրվել, որ բոլորը գլուխ ջարդեն, թե այս կամ այն կերպարի հետևում ով է կանգնած, իսկ ես ոչինչ չասեմ: Մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես Ալանիսն է արել You Oughta Know-ի մասին:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.05.2015), Նիկեա (26.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բազմաթիվ երկրներում ապրած լինելու կայֆերից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ սովորում ես թեթև տանել: 

Մի քանի օրից հունիս կլինի, բայց դեռ ձմեռային կուրտկաներով են ֆռֆռում: Ընկերներս տրտնջում են, թե՝ ամառը չի գալիս էս երկրում: Ձեն չեմ հանում. անցյալ տարի հո լավ ամառ ունեցանք: Շարունակում եմ հագնել ձմեռային կուրտկաս ու կհագնեմ էնքան, ինչքան պետք է:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.05.2015), Մուշու (27.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2015), Նիկեա (28.05.2015), Վոլտերա (27.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու հանկարծ հայտնաբերում ես, որ իրականում ինչ-որ փուլերով ես անցնում, որ ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չկա վերջին տասը շաբաթների տարօրինակ վարքիդ մեջ, որ բոլորն էլ անցնում են դրանով բաժանումից հետո:

Այս ընթացքում ես և՛ հետազոտողն էի, և՛ հետազոտվողը, ու երբ ինչ-որ հստակ ճանապարհ գծեցի, սկսեցի փորփրել ինտերնետում՝ հայտնաբերելով, որ դա շատ նման է վշտի հինգ հոգեբանական փուլերին: Զարմանքով նկատեցի, որ իմ գծած պատկերը համապատասխանում է հոգեբանների գծածին: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ իրականում փուլերի միջև բաժանման գիծն այդքան էլ հստակ չէ, ու հաճախ հետ ու առաջ ես անում, մեկը մյուսի հետ խառնում, մինչև հաղթահարում ես: 

Արդեն հասկանալի էր իրականությունից վերացած լինելը, նրան գրելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկությունը, ամեն ինչում ինքս ինձ մեղադրելը, դրան հաջորդած զայրույթը, Քրիսը:

Ուրախացա նաև նկատելով, որ նախավերջին փուլի վերջերում եմ արդեն: Այսինքն, քիչ մնաց լրիվ հաղթահարելու համար: 

Հենց այստեղ է, որ գիտակցում ես, որ մենակ ավելի լավ է, քան մի մարդու հետ, ում չես սիրում ու երևի չես էլ սիրի երբևէ: Հենց այստեղ է, որ առավոտյան արթնանում ես ու որոշում. առաջիկա ամիսներին ոչ մի ալկոհոլ ու ոչ մի տղամարդ: 

Կողքից հասարակական ճնշումն է, հարազատներդ իրենց զանազան հարցերով: Ինչ կլինի, մի հարցրեք, մի պարտադրեք, մի փորփրեք: Ի՞նչ գիտեք, թե ինչերի միջով է անցնում դիմացինդ, երբ նորից առաջ եք քաշում «ինչ-որ մեկին կողքին ունենալու», «երբ ես ամուսնանալու» տիպի հարցերը, երբ պնդում եք, թե աշխարհի ամենալավ բանն է սիրած մարդու կողքին արթնանալը: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, թե ինչքան ահավոր է չսիրած մարդու կողքին արթնանալը, երբ աչքերդ բացում ես ու մտածում՝ վերջացավ, էլ հետը չեմ հանդիպելու:

Չգիտեմ, իրոք չգիտեմ, թե ինչու է հասարակությունն էդքան կարևորում «ինչ-որ մեկին կողքին ունենալը» ու կասկածում քո լիարժեքության վրա, երբ մենակ ես: Բայց բաժանումից հետո ապաքինումն ավարտվում է այն ժամանակ, երբ հասկանում ես, թե որքան լավ է մենակ: 

Գիտեմ. օգոստոսից սկսած լրիվ լավ եմ լինելու: Գիտեմ. Հայաստան, Ավստրիա, Իռլանդիա ու Անգլիա կատարվելիք ճամփորդություններս ինձ վերջնականապես ապաքինելու են:

Գուցե հետագայում կհիշեմ ու կունենամ պահեր, երբ կկարոտեմ: Բայց դա կմնա միայն որպես սիրուն հիշողություն: Իսկ ժամանակի ընթացքում դառնությունն էլ կանցնի: Եվ կմնամ ես՝ բաղկացած իմ հիշողություններից ու պատմություններից ու երազանքներից:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.06.2015), Yevuk (01.06.2015), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2015), Նիկեա (02.06.2015), Ուլուանա (02.06.2015), Վոլտերա (01.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ պոեզիայի երեկոյին չգնացի, որովհետև հնարավոր էր՝ այնտեղ լինեիր: Այսօր էլ Քրիստիանիայի գիտություն ու կոկտեյլներին չգնացի: Քեզ պատահաբար հանդիպելու ցանկությունը փոխարինվում է չտեսնելու ցանկությամբ: 

Էսօր Դեհանի հոդվածն էի կարդում: Հիշու՞մ ես, որ Քրիստիանիայում միասին էինք գնացել նրա դասախոսությանը: Էս գիտակցություն կոչեցյալն իրոք զարմանալի բան է:

Կամաց-կամաց վերանում ես ուղեղիցս, դառնում հեռավոր մի միտք: Շուտով կլինեն նաև օրեր, երբ ընդհանրապես քեզ չեմ հիշի: Հետո կգա ժամանակ, երբ պատահաբար կմտաբերեմ միասին անցկացրած ինչ-որ դրվագ ու ինքս ինձ հարց կտամ՝ բայց ինչու՞ եմ էսպիսի տարօրինակ բաներ հիշում:

Չգիտեմ՝ էս պրոցեսի էս կարգի գիտակցական լինելը լավ է, թե վատ: Մի կողմից վատ է, որովհետև մտածում եմ մտածելու մասին, ու թվում է՝ դա դանդաղեցնում է ընթացքը: Մյուս կողմից լավ է, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ ի վերջո անցնելու է, ի վերջո հասնելու եմ մի պահի, երբ պատրաստ եմ լինելու նորից սիրել:

Ինքս ինձ ժամանակ եմ տվել մինչև օգոստոս:

Իսկ շաբաթ օրը Թորիի համերգն է Էգեսկով պալատում: Կախարդական բան պիտի լինի Թորիին միջնադարյան այդ տարածքում լսելը: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.06.2015), Yevuk (06.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2015), Նիկեա (03.06.2015), Վոլտերա (02.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ քեզ մտքերիցս հանել եմ ու լավ եմ, սկսել ես երազներիս մեջ խցկվել, ու դա լավ է. նշանակում է՝ նախավերջին փուլն էլ է արդեն ավարտվում: Բայց երազներս հարամ անելը հեչ հաճելի չէ: Գալիս ես տարբեր իրավիճակներում, խնդրում, որ հաշտվենք, իսկ ես մտածում եմ, մտածում եմ, մտածում եմ: Կար ժամանակ, երբ իրական կյանքում էի սպասում քեզ: Չեկար: Հիմա արդեն ինձ համար մեկ է կգաս, թե չէ: Ավելի ճիշտ, եթե գաս, վախենում եմ՝ չոր դիմավորեմ քեզ: Երևի դու էլ ես դրանից վախենում:

Մագդան չի գալու Հելսինկի: Գնում եմ մենակ: Իմ ամենաարկածային ճամփորդությունն է լինելու. հյուրանոց չեմ վերցրել: Չուզեցի երեք-չորս ժամվա համար վերցնել: Մնացած թորիասերների հետ կթափառեմ քաղաքում, հետո կգնամ օդանավակայան: 

Իսկ վաղվա համերգը կախարդական է լինելու: Էգեսկովում դու չես եղել, չէ՞: Ես էլ: Բայց ինչ եկել եմ, բոլորը խորհուրդ են տալիս էդ պալատն այցելել: Կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ Թորիի համերգի համար էնտեղ կհասնեմ: Կփորձեմ խոսել հետը, կպատմեմ, որ Հելսինկիում կողքից աթոռը դատարկ է մնալու, բայց նախօրոք պլանավորածի պես կխնդրեմ Դամիեն Ռայս երգել: Կտեսնես վիդեոն ու կիմանաս, որ քեզ համար է:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.06.2015), GriFFin (05.06.2015), Yevuk (06.06.2015), Մուշու (06.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2015), Ուլուանա (05.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ մի շատ կարևոր բան հասկացա. համերգներն իմ օդ ու ջուրն են, իմ գիտելիքի, էմոցիաների, հանգստության ու անգամ ստեղծագործականության աղբյուրը:

Երեկվա համերգից էնքա՜ն լցված եմ եկել, որ մի ամսվա կհերիքի էներգիաս: Դա դեռ հերիք չէ, վաղն էլ երկրորդ համերգին եմ գնում:

Ու խոսքը մենակ բուն համերգի մասին չէ, այլ ողջ ճամփորդությունը, դրան նախորդած ժամերը, համերգասրահի տարածքը, համերգից հետո, էս բոլոր-բոլորը: 

Երեկ մի ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում մի քանի տարվա գիտելիքափիլիսոփայական թռիչք կատարեցի: Աննկարագրելի փոփոխություն է: 

Կարողացա սահմանել երևույթներ, որոնք ինձ համար արժեքներ էին, բայց երբեք չեմ կարողացել բառերով արտահայտել:

Հասկացա, որ համերգ մենակ գնալը հատուկ քաջություն է, ու հենց նրանք, ովքեր մենակ են գալիս, ամենապակաս մենակն են զգում, որովհետև մնացած մենակ եկածների հետ մեկ են դառնում:

Հասկացա, որ ինչքան էլ ազատ ու անկաշկանդ լինեմ, դեռ ահագին կապանքներ ունեմ, որոնցից ազատվել է պետք:

Հասկացա, որ ես էլ իմ Եսի տարբեր դրսևորումներն ունեմ, ու չեմ ուզում, որ դրանք միաժամանակ դրսևորվեն: Բայց հասկացա նաև, որ միաժամանակ դրսևորումը հենց կատարելությունն է:

Հասկացա, որ համերգի ժամանակ կարող եմ լացել նաև անծանոթ մարդուն նայելով ու զգալ էն, ինչն ինքն է զգում:

Հասկացա, որ իմ կյանքում շատ արժեքներ, մարդիկ, մտքեր ու գաղափարներ կան, որ գնում ու գալիս են, բայց իմ մանկությունիցս հետս բերած երգերը միշտ մնալու են հետս:

Հասկացա, որ երգերը չեն, որ դարձրել են ինձ էն, ինչ դարձել եմ հիմա, այլ ընտրել եմ այդ երգերը, որովհետև դեռ փոքրուց ես էն էի, ինչ դառնալու էի հիմա:

Հասկացա, որ ստեղծագործականության մեջ ամենակարևորը քո ընթերցողը, լսողը, դիտողն է, որը սպասում է ամեն նոր գործի: Պետք է աշխատել հենց նրանց համար, իսկ մնացածը երկրորդական է:

Ու հասկացա նաև, որ համերգները բուժում են: 

Հիշու՞մ ես Էլթոն Ջոնի համերգը, երբ լացում էինք իրար նայելով: Էդ էն օրն էր, երբ հասկացել էինք, որ իրար սիրում ենք:

Վաղը հունիսի ութն է՝ այն օրը, երբ պիտի միասին համերգ գնայինք: Տոմսը գնող մեկին ճարել եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Yevuk (08.06.2015), Ուլուանա (08.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկ կարևոր օր, որոշիչ օր էր: Դա այն օրն էր, երբ պիտի միասին համերգ գնայինք: Մինչև երեկ հոգուս խորքում թաքուն հույս էի փայփայում, որ կգրես ինձ, կհարցնես Հելսինկի միասին գնալու մասին: Չգրեցիր, ու գնացի մենակ: 

Հիշում եմ՝ մեր կռիվների ժամանակ ասում էիր, թե՝ քեզ հետ ուրիշ համերգ գնացող ճարի: Ասում էիր այնպես, ասես անփոխարինելի ես: 

Բայց ես վեր կացա, մենակս հասա Հելսինկի: Ճամփին Թորիի գիրքն էի կարդում ու լացում: Ներսիցս ինչ-որ կուտակված բան դուրս էր թափվում, ազատվում էի: Էն նույն զգացողությունն էր, որ ունեցա Once կինոն նայելիս: 

Ինքնաթիռս ուշացավ: Իսկ ֆինները զարմացել էին, թե ոնց էդքան արագ օդանավակայանից համերգասրահ հասա: Հելսինկին գիտեի: Դուրս գալիս էր ծանոթ լեզու լսելը ու կամաց-կամաց կորած բառերը վերականգնելը: Գնացի սնունդ գնելու: Սուպերմարկետում կարիք չունեի գլուխ ջարդելու, թե ինչն ինչ է: Հիշում էի բառերը, հիշում էի պուլլաներն ու Կարելիայի բրնձով կարկանդակները:

Հելսինկիով քայլելիս լացում էի: Դուրս էի թողնում քեզ, ազատվում էի քեզնից:

Սեմիի ու Ռիկկայի հետ թաց խոտի վրա պիկնիկ արեցինք: Առաջին անգամ էինք իրար տեսնում, բայց ոնց որ հազար տարվա ընկերներ լինեինք:

Տոմս վաճառեցի Վիվիին, բայց կողքիս նստատեղը դատարկ էր: Մյուս կողքինս:

Թորիի ձայնը վերջն էր համերգասրահում: Վերջ համերգ էր, հաստատ մինչև հիմա գնացածներիցս լավագույնը: Համերգի ընթացքում չլացեցի. քեզ արդեն դուրս էի շպրտել:

Հետո Սեմիի, Ռիկկայի, Կլեմենսի, Յանի ու Տուլլայի հետ գնացինք գեյ կարաոկե: 

Կլեմենսը պատմեց, որ դեռ Դանիայում գնացքում իմացել էր, որ Թորիի համերգին եմ գնում, որովհետև տեսել էր գիրքը:
- Սկզբում փորձում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչ լեզվով է:
- Գիրքը հատուկ էի բռնել, որ համերգ գնացողները ճանաչեն ինձ, իրար հետ գնանք:
- ... Հետո տեսա՝ The Power of Orange Knickers, ասացի՝ յա:
- Փաստորեն ներսն ես հասցրել նայել, իսկ ես կազմի վրա էի հույսս դրել:

Մինչ մնացածները լրջի մեջ երգեր էին պատվիրում, մենք երեկոն թորիախեղդ արեցինք մեր խմբակային երգերով ու մռնչոցներով: Իսկ երբ կարաոկեն փակվեց, տեղափոխվեցինք մեկ այլ գեյ բար, որտեղ մարդիկ պարում էին: Սեմին Professional Widow-ն պատվիրեց: Հենց դիջեյը միացրեց, որտեղից որտեղ գոռոցներ լցվեցին ու ակումբի տարբեր անկյուններից թորիասերները հավաքվեցքին, ու բոլորով միասին գոռացինք՝ it's gotta be big:

Երբ դուրս եկանք, արևը շողում էր երկնքում: Հելսինկիում մութը չի ընկնում: 

Ինքնաթիռում արդեն ահավոր գոհ էի ճամփորդությունիցս: Ու մտածում էի. եթե հետս լինեիր, էսքան լավ չէր անցնելու: Մտածում էի. լավ է, որ չկաս իմ կյանքում: Սրանից հետո երբեք-երբեք որևէ համերգի համար երկու տոմս չեմ առնելու:

----------

CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Cassiopeia (09.06.2015), Շինարար (09.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահավոր էր երազս անցյալ գիշեր: Լուրերում անունդ հայտնվել էր, որովհետև քո ձեռքերով քո սեփական աչքերը հանել էիր ու կուրացել: Զանգում էի քեզ, որ գամ տեսության: Մայրդ էր պատասխանում ու ասում, որ գամ, ինձ սպասում ես: Եկա, ու դու կույր էիր: Ու ասացիր, որ արդեն պաշտոնապես ես նրա հետ: Բայց նա տարածքում չէր: Մենակ էիր:

Ասում եմ չէ, հենց մտքերիցս տշում եմ քեզ, երազներումս ես հայտնվում:

----------

Մուշու (10.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նկատել եմ. սթրեսը, հատկապես աշխատանքի վայրում, ու քիչ քունը վիճակս վատացնում է: Իսկ ես ժամանակ չունեմ ամեն օր ինձ ժեշտին տալու:

Վաղը Լիլիթը մոտս կլինի: Ահավոր ոգևորված եմ: Ու մեկ էլ մնաց երկու շաբաթ էլ գլորեմ: Դրանից հետո ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու. գործից ու այստեղի իրականությունից պոկվելու եմ, հետևաբար չեմ մտածելու, հեռախոսիս կնոպկաներն անկապ չեմ սխմտռելու, չեմ ֆիքսվելու:

Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ես անում հետս, ինչու չեմ կարողանում քեզնից պրծնել: Ախր գիտեմ, լավ գիտեմ, որ քեզ էլ չեմ սիրում, որ մենք ապագա չունենք միասին ո՛չ որպես ընկերներ, ո՛չ առավելևս որպես զույգ: Ախր ինչու՞ ես պարազիտում ինձ, ինչու՞ հանգիստ չես տալիս: 

Ո՜նց կուզեի քեզ դուրս շպրտել ներսիցս՝ ամբողջ ուժով, ամբողջ հոգով: Կուզեի ազատվել քեզնից, այնպես, ասես գոյություն չես ունեցել, կամ մնայիր որպես հեռավոր հիշողություն, ինչպես շատ այլ մարդիկ իմ կյանքում, կուզեի դառնայիր մի երազ, որ տեսել եմ մոտ մի տարի առաջ ու շատ աղոտ եմ հիշում, կուզեի վերանայիր, վերանայիր, վերանայիր: 

Գիտե՞ս, երբ տասներկու տարի առաջ մտերիմ ընկերուհիս մահացավ, անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան որ լինում էր, ուզում էի զանգել, պատմել նրան, հետո հիշում էի, որ ինքը չկա: Այ հիմա էդ նույն զգացողությունն է. էսօր Իռլանդիայի վիզաս ստացա, ուզում էի քեզ գրել, որ ստացել եմ: Հետո հիշեցի, որ չկաս:

----------

CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Cassiopeia (11.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Srtik (12.06.2015), Մուշու (11.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Ուլուանա (11.06.2015), Վոլտերա (16.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տասնչորս ամիսս է լրանում էսօր: Գրեթե բոլոր ամիսների 12-ներին հիշում եմ, թե ինչ եմ արել: Էսօրն էլ եմ հիշելու. երեկոյան գնում եմ Լիլիթին դիմավորելու: Ու էնքա՜ն անհամբեր եմ, որ վերջապես հարազատ մարդու եմ գրկելու:

Իսկ ուղեղս չի հանգստանում: Գո՞հ ես, որ ոչնչացրիր ինձ: Գո՞հ ես, որ սարքել ես ինձ էմոցիոնալ տակառ: Գո՞հ ես, որ դասի ժամանակ թվերի վրա կենտրոնանալու փոխարեն փորձում եմ արցունքներս թաքցնել: Գո՞հ ես, որ անգլերեն բլոգս ջնջեցի մենակ նրա համար, որ չիմանամ՝ մտնում ես, հետն էլ լինքերն ուղարկում տիկին պրոֆեսորին: Չես պատկերացնի, թե ոնց եմ ուզում զայրույթս արտահայտել այնպես, ինչպես մի ժամանակ էի կարողանում, գլխումս պտտվող բառերը գրի առնել, հրապարակել: Չես պատկերացնի՝ ոնց եմ ուզում ինչ-որ դեստրուկտիվ, չար բան անել: Բայց չի գրվում, չի ստացվում: Դու իմ ներսի ագրեսիան չգիտեմ ինչի ես վերածել: Ազատվել եմ ուզում քեզնից, հանգիստ թող ինձ, խնդրում եմ:

----------

Alphaone (13.06.2015), Cassiopeia (12.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Վոլտերա (16.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտեի, որ մի օր գալու էր պահ, երբ Simon & Garfunkel էի սկսելու փորփրել: Նրանք միշտ մտքիս ծայրում մնացած «զապաս» երաժշտությունն էին, մի բան, որի մոտ կգամ, երբ փնտրելիս կլինեմ նոր երգեր ու չեմ գտնի:

Գիտեի, որ էդ պահը գալու էր, որովհետև իմ լսած ժանրի պապաներն են նրանք, որովհետև սիրում էի Sound of Silence-ը ու վստահ էի, որ դա շատ քիչ է, էլի լսելիքներ կան:

Էսօր Ջոան Բաեզ էի լսում, մեկ էլ մի երգ ուշադրությունս գրավեց: Էնտեղ Էմիլի Դիքինսոնն ու Ռոբերտ Ֆրոսթն էին հիշատակվում: Փորեցի: Պարզվեց՝ Simon & Garfunkel-ն է: Ուրեմն ժամանակը եկել է: Հիմա կլսեմ նրանց:

----------

CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր չեմ հասկանում քեզ: Անգլերեն բլոգս ջնջեցի, չփրկվեցի: Մտար հայերենը, սկսեցիր գուգլ թրանսլեյթով կարդալ սաղ: Էդ էլ հերիք չէր, որոնողական ողջ տաղանդդ գործի դրեցիր ու անգլերեն բլոգիս տեղափոխված հասցեն գտար: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ախր, ի՞նչ ես փնտրում:
Ուզում ես իմանա՞լ ոնց եմ: Հարցրու ինձ: Ուզում ես իմանա՞լ ինչ եմ մտածում: Հարցրու ինձ: Ախր ես քեզ նման չեմ, ախր երբ ինձ հարց են տալիս ուղիղ ու կոնկրետ պատասխանում եմ, ի տարբերություն բլոգային գրառումներիս, որտեղ լիքը բաներ մութ եմ պահում ընթերցողից: Ինչու՞ ռիսկդ չի հերիքում: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Իսկ եթե էլ չկամ քեզ համար, հանգիստ թող բլոգներս, թող կյանքս հանգիստ շարունակվի:
Տեսնես՝ էս օրագրիս տեղը գիտե՞ս: Որ իմանայիր, դժվար ոչինչ չասող բլոգներս էդքան փորփրեիր. էստեղ ամեն ինչ ավելի բաց ա գրված:

----------

Alphaone (19.06.2015), Cassiopeia (16.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Մուշու (16.06.2015), Վոլտերա (16.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միշտ հավատացել եմ, որ մի երկրում ինտեգրվում ես միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ երկրի քաղաքական անցուդարձը քեզ հետաքրքրում է:

Էսօր Դանիայում խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ են, ու թեև ընտրելու իրավունք չունեմ, արդյունքները հուզում են ինձ այնպես, ինչպես երբեք: Նույնիսկ Հայաստանում էսքան անհանգստացած չեմ եղել ընտրություններով:

Մի տարի առաջ, երբ ԵՄ ընտրություններն էին էստեղ, մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ ընդամենը մի տարի հետո կուսակցություններին իրենց լիդերներով-բանով իմանալու եմ:

----------

Alphaone (19.06.2015), Cassiopeia (18.06.2015), delicate (20.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հիշում կյանքումս մեկ էլ երբ եմ էս աստիճանի երազել արձակուրդի մասին: Ու հարցը Հայաստան գալը չէ, այլ հենց արձակուրդը, հենց գործից ցրվելն ու ուրիշ միջավայր ընկնելը: 

Էն կարգի արձակուրդի կարիք ունեմ, որ հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ շեֆիս վրա չգոռգոռամ: Իրականում գիտեմ, որ ինքը սխալ է, բայց շատ կարգին դիվանագետ էի դարձել ու կարողանում էի էնպես անել, որ իմ ուզածն անի: Իսկ հիմա ափերիցս դուրս եմ գալիս: Մենակ կարդաք մեր նամակագրությունը, կվատանաք:

Գժվում եմ նաև էս չեկող ամառվանից: Հա, ես մյուսներից ավելի համբերատար եմ: Հա, ցանկացած տիպի եղանակի էլ հարմարվում եմ: Բայց հունիսի երկրորդ կեսին ձմեռային կուրտկա հագնելը... կներեք, մի քիչ շատ է:

Ուշադրությունս էլ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնացնել, մոտիվացիաս ընկել է: Անընդհատ ուզում եմ «արձակուրդային» բաներ անել. գիրք կարդալ, թափառել, խանութներով պտտվել:

Էլ չեմ ասում բաժանումս… Ու չեմ հասկանում՝ էսքան հոգնած եմ հենց դրա՞ պատճառով, թե՞ չեմ դզվում, որովհետև արձակուրդի կարիք ունեմ:

Մի տեսակ զգում եմ, որ պիտի վերցնեմ, ուղեղս ֆորմատ անեմ, թարմ ուժերով օգոստոսին գործի վերադառնամ: Թե չէ հիմա հազիվ եմ ձգում: Էներգիաս սպառվում է:

Էսօր մամայիս պատվեր տվեցի.
- Ծիրան, տապակած բադրջան՝ սխտորով, պոմիդոր-վարունգով սալաթ: 

Մնաց երեք աշխատանքային օր:

----------

Alphaone (20.06.2015), CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Cassiopeia (20.06.2015), delicate (20.06.2015), Mr. Annoying (20.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Այբ (19.06.2015), Մուշու (19.06.2015), Շինարար (19.06.2015), Վոլտերա (19.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր արթնացա, ու լավ էի: Լավ էի ոչ թե էյֆորիկ լավ իմաստով, ոչ թե իմանալով, որ էդ լավից հետո նորից վատի անդունդն եմ ընկնելու, այլ լավ առաջ նայելով: Լավ էի, որովհետև գալիս էի այս ճանապարհով ու չէի հասնում: Ինչ-որ ցիկլի մեջ էի ընկել վերջին շաբաթներին, որից դուրս գալ չէի կարողանում: Երեկ երեկոյան կոտրեցի ցիկլը: Կոտրեցի, որովհետև հասկացա՝ ինչ եմ ուզում: 

Թող սա կոչվի պլացեբո կամ ինչ ուզում է, թող կոչվի, բայց էսպես լավ է: Մինչև հիմա մենակ ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակով էի հասկանում՝ պետք չես ինձ: Հիմա նաև հուզական մակարդակ մտավ դա, ու զգացի, որ դառնում ես հեռավոր երազ, էպիզոդ: Ու սկսեցի տեսնել քեզ, էն քո իսկական Եսը, քո իսկական ներքին աշխարհը, որը համառորեն չնկատելու էի տալիս այն ժամանակներում: 

Ու հիմա գնում եմ, մնաս բարով: 

Նոր նկատեցի. էսօր ամսի 20-ն է: Երեք ամիս, գրողը տանի: Հույս ունեմ՝ այսուհետ լավ կլինեմ, լավ ոչ թե էյֆորիկ, այլ հանգիստ ու լավ, ինչպես այսօր:

----------

Alphaone (21.06.2015), CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Cassiopeia (20.06.2015), Մուշու (20.06.2015), Վոլտերա (20.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ, երբ Յուլիի տուն էի քշում, մայրամուտ էր: Զգացի, թե ինչքան եմ կարոտել Կոպենհագենի մայրամուտները. դրանք պատուհանիցս չեն երևում, իսկ էդ ուշ ժամերին դրսում չեմ էլ լինում: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ հիմնականում ամպամած է լինում:

Բայց սա ուրիշ մայրամուտ էր, նույնիսկ ավելի չքնաղ, քան սովորաբար լինում է Կոպենհագենում: Ձախ կողմումս մանուշակագույնի բոլոր երանգներով երկինքը շերտավորվեր էլ, տակից նարնջագույն էր՝ ոնց որ հանգչող կրակ: Աջ կողմումս գորշ ամպերը տեղ-տեղ վարդագույն երանգ ունեին: Շունչ կտրվելու բան էր:

Իսկ երբ խոշոր խաչմերուկներից մեկում կարմիրի տակ կանգնեցի, տեսնեմ՝ դիմացս ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս ծիածան է՝ լրիվ իսկական, կամարաձև, էն որ նկարներում տեսնում ենք: Կյանքում առաջին անգամ էի էսքան ամբողջական ծիածան տեսնում: Միշտ պիտի աչքերդ լարեիր, կոնկրետ ուղղությամբ նայեիր, որ ինչ-որ բան տեսնեիր: Իսկ էս մեկը լրիվ ինքն էր, ուղիղ դիմացս, մոտիկ, շոշափելի: Բերանս բաց նայում էի, մեկ էլ զգամ՝ արցունքներ են գլորվում: 

Կանաչ դարձավ, պիտի քշեի: Նայում եմ շուրջս, որ տեսնեմ՝ ուրիշ որևէ մեկը նկատե՞լ էր ծիածանը: Չէ, ոչ ոք: Հետո մարդ էի ման գալիս, որ պատմեմ, որ ծիածան եմ տեսել: Ոչ մեկի չէր հուզում:

----------

CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Cassiopeia (21.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այ հենց այստեղ էր՝ Ազգային բանկի դիմաց, կանգնած էիր ջրանցքի մոտ և ուրախ չաչանակում էիր դեռ նախորդ մշակութային իվենթից ծանոթ Էրիկայի հետ, հետն էլ արագ-արագ ծանոթանում էիր բոլոր նորեկների հետ: Հագիդ սպիտակ ամառային զգեստ է: Ուզում էիր էսօր էլ դա հագնել, բայց ցուրտ էր: Դրա համար տեղավորեցիր Հայաստան ուղևորվող ճամպրուկի մեջ ու մտածեցիր՝ էնտեղ կհագնեմ: Մեկ էլ էն բարձր ներբաններով կապույտ սանդալներն էին, որ Խրոնինգենից էիր առել: Նախորդ անգամ տեղափոխվելիս դեն նետեցիր. շատ էին մաշվել:

Էրիկայի ու քո շուրջը գոյացած շրջանը գնալով մեծանում է: Իտալացիներն ահավոր շատ են: Այ էն բլոնդ գերմանացի ֆիզիկոսը դուրդ եկել է: Ուզում ես ավելի շատ խոսել նրա հետ: Բայց դեռ Էրիկայի հետ պարտադիր հարցերն ես քննարկում.
- Արձակուրդ ունե՞ս:
Չես հիշում՝ ինչ է պատասխանում, բայց նույն հարցը քեզ է տալիս:
- Նոր եմ սկսել աշխատել: Դեռ արժանի չեմ արձակուրդի,- բացատրում ես:
- Դանիացիներն էդպես չեն կարծում,- լսում ես մեջքիդ հետևից:
Շրջվում ես, տեսնում ես նրբիկ արտաքինով մի տղա: Ձեռքդ պարզում ես, ծանոթանում, հետ շրջվում, շարունակում Էրիկայի հետ խոսել, աչքի տակով գերմանացի ֆիզիկոսին նայում: Բայց մեջքիդ հետևի ձայնը նորից ու նորից է մեջ ընկնում, մինչև սկսում ես ուշադրություն դարձնել:

Հետո չես հասկանում ոնց գողանում է քեզ մյուսներից, ինչպես հետագայում ինքն է նշում, «մոնոպոլիզացնում քո ընկերակցությունը»: Միասին եք նավ նստում, ամբողջ ճամփին մենակ իրար հետ եք շփվում: Այն ժամանակ դեռ չգիտեիր, որ քեզ գողանալու էր ոչ միայն Էրիկայից, գերմանացի ֆիզիկոսից, իտալացիներից ու մյուսներից, այլ ուղղակի ծանոթներից անցնելու էր ընկերներին, հետո արդեն խլելու էր ունեցվածքդ, այն, ինչ կարող էր: Ու դու վերջում մնալու էիր քռչոտ փալասների հետ: Ու պատեպատ էիր խփվելու, հավաքելու էիր փալասները, կարկատելու, նորից պատռելու, նորից կարկատելու: 

Նորից Ազգային բանկի դիմաց ես: Դես ես նայում, դեն ես նայում: Չկա Էրիկան, չկան միջազգային բաժնի իվենթներից քեզ ծանոթ մնացած մարդիկ: Ինչու՞ պիտի լինեն. արդեն իվենթների երկրորդ շրջանն է պտտվում, ու նույն մարդիկ էլ չեն ուզում նույն բանը երկրորդ անգամ անել: Իսկ դու խելքդ թռցրել ես. նորից եկել ես այն նույն տեղն ու այն նույն իվենթին, որտեղ սկսեցիր դառնալ խոցելի ու այնքան տրորվեցիր, մինչև քեզնից ոչինչ չմնաց:

Այս անգամ որևէ մեկի հետ շփվելու ու ծանոթանալու ցանկություն չունես: Նստում ես ջրանցքի ափին՝ մեջքով դեպի բոլորը, ոտքերդ օրորում օդի մեջ, նայում ջրերին: Ինչու՞ եկար: Ինչ-որ մի մասդ ուզում է չմասնակցել նավով շրջագայությանը, գնալ տուն ու շարունակել պատրաստվել տեղափոխությանը: Բայց մյուս մասդ հրամայոմ է. «Մնա՛»: Դու գիտես, շատ լավ գիտես, որ ցավոտ հիշողությունները հաղթահարելու լավագույն տարբերակը նույն տեղերը նորից ու նորից այցելելն է, նույն բաները նորից ու նորից անելը:

Անցյալ շաբաթ Լիլիթի հետ չէի՞ր նույն շրջագայությունից անում: Անգիր գիտեիր, թե որտեղ գիդն ինչ է ասելու. այ էդքան լավ տպավորվել էր: Հիշում ես նաև, թե նա ինչ էր ասում ամեն նախադասությունը լսեցիր: Հիշում ես ծառի մասին կատակն Ամենափրկիչ եկեղեցու մոտով անցնելիս, հիշում ես, թե ոնց ծիծաղեցիր, հիշում ես, թե ինչպես ասաց.
- Այս կատակն առաջին անգամ չեմ լսում:
Պատմում ես Լիլիթին, ու վայրկյաններ անց գիդը նույն կատակն է անում: 

Այս անգամ գիդը սահմանափակվում է զգուշացնելով, որ արագացնենք, եկեղեցին նկարենք, թե չէ ծառը կհայտնվի կադրում:

Նավում նստած ես նույն տեղում, ինչ տասնմեկ ամիս առաջ: Կողքիդ երեք նստատեղերը դատարկ են: Այն ժամանակ ո՞նց էիք նստել: Դու՞ էիր դրսային կողմում, թե՞ նա: Եթե նա էր, ուրեմն նրա եսասիրությունը դեռ այդտեղից պիտի նկատեիր. գիտեր, որ առաջին անգամ ես նավի շրջագայության գնում Կոպենհագենում, ինքը մի քանի անգամ գնացել էր, բայց, միևնույն է, լավ տեղը քեզ չէր զիջում: Թե՞ դու էիր լավ տեղում: Էդ դեպքում դու առաջինը նստել ես, նա կարող էր ուրիշ տեղ գնալ, բայց եկել, կողքդ տեղավորվել է:

Էդ օրը նկատել էիր, որ տարվել է քեզնով, մտածում էիր՝ շանս տաս: Մի քանի օր անց գնացել էիր ընթրիքին, որ նորից տեսնեիր նրան ու սխալմամբ սիրահարվել էիր: Ի՞նչ իմանայիր, որ ամիսներ անց քեզ ոչնչացնելու էր: 

Շրջագայությունն ավարտվեց, ու հեռացար՝ այդպես էլ որևէ մեկի հետ չշփվելով, չծանոթանալով: Բայց լավ էր. հանգիստ էիր, առանց արցունքների, առանց ափսոսանքի, առանց տխրության: Իսկապես օգնում է նույն տեղերը գնալն ու նույն բաներն անելը մենակ կամ ուրիշ մեկի հետ: Ապաքինման գաղտնիքներից մեկն է, ու երևի ինչ-որ ամերիկացի պսիխոթերապևտ իր «Ինչպես ապաքինվել բաժանումից հետո» գրքում այս մեթոդը ներառել է:

----------

CactuSoul (22.06.2015), Cassiopeia (22.06.2015), GriFFin (22.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Յոհաննես (23.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015), Ուլուանա (22.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լացում էի էսօր, ու էսքան ամիսների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ պատճառը դու չէիր: Լացում էի, որովհետև աշխատանքի սթրեսին էլ չեմ դիմանում: Լացում էի, որովհետև ես ամբիցիոզ եմ ու ուզում եմ բարձունքների հասնել, իսկ էստեղ դա ընդունված չէ, ու նույնիսկ լավ գաղափարը կարող են գետնով տալ: Լացում էի՝ փորձելով արցունքներս թաքցնել ողջ հանդիպման ընթացքում, ինչպես փորձել եմ այն ժամանակ, երբ դու էիր արցունքներիս պատճառը: 

Երբ գործից դուրս եկա, ուզեցի, որ կողքիս լինեիր, որովհետև անցյալ տարի, երբ դու էիր նման իրավիճակում, ես ամեն ինչ թողել ու վազել էի մոտդ: Բայց ուզեցի մի տեսակ բութ ու հեռավոր կարոտով: Արդեն երեք օր է, ինչ լրիվ ուրիշ զգացողություններ են առաջանում քո մասին մտածելիս, եթե ընդհանրապես մտածում եմ: Ուրեմն հասել եմ. մտել եմ վերջին փուլ: Այստեղից սկսած դու այլևս իմ տիեզերքի կենտրոնը չես, այստեղից սկսած դու կամաց-կամաց մոռացվելու ես, ու երբեմն տխրելու եմ քեզ հիշելով, բայց դա գնալով ավելի հազվադեպ է դառնալու: Այստեղից սկսած ես կարող եմ նորից սիրել:

Հույս ունեմ՝ դեռ ապրում ես:

Մնաց երկու աշխատանքային օր (դե մեկն էլ, բայց էդ մեկը Երևանում եմ անցկացնելու):

----------

Alphaone (24.06.2015), CactuSoul (07.07.2015), Cassiopeia (23.06.2015), GriFFin (23.06.2015), Smokie (23.06.2015), Մուշու (23.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015), Վոլտերա (23.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամբողջ քաղաքում խարույկներ էին վառել, որ կախարդուհուն այրեն: Քաղաքական գործիչները զանազան տեղերում ելույթներ էին ունենում (բառացի՝ խարույկաճառ ասում): Մենք Իսլանդս բրյուգեում էինք դանիերենից հետո: Մեկ էլ ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, Ռընեին տեսա: Հետը դանիերեն էի խոսում: Զարմացավ: Դեյվիդենք հարցրին, թե որտեղից գիտեմ Ռընեին: Ասացի, որ չորս տարի առաջ Պրահայում կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ եմ ծանոթացել: Էստեղ էլ իրենք զարմացան:

Ռընեն Կոպենհագենում միակ մարդն էր, որին ճանաչում էի մինչև այստեղ գալս:

Գիշերը քնիցս վեր թռա: Ընդհանրապես, էս նոր տանը չեմ կարողանում լավ քնել: Կարծում էի՝ լույսից էր, բայց անցյալ գիշեր վարագույրները քաշել էի, որ ժամը երեքից անընդհատ չարթնանամ: 

Երազիս մեջ Դեյվիդն ինձ գրկել էր ու ասում էր՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ: Էնքա՜ն հանգիստ էր նրա գրկում լինելը: Իսկ ես լռում էի:

Արթնացա, գնացի ջուր խմեցի, եկա, նորից պառկեցի: Երազիս երկրորդ մասում Դեյվիդը հարցնում էր՝ դու ինձ սիրու՞մ ես: Կարծեմ վերջը ասացի՝ հա: 

Իսկ առավոտյան ծիծաղս գալիս էր, որ երազիս մեջ Դեյվիդին եմ տեսել:

Էսօր գալիս եմ:

----------

Alphaone (26.06.2015), Cassiopeia (24.06.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Smokie (24.06.2015), Մուշու (24.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015), Վոլտերա (24.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևանում հավես ա, ինչպես միշտ: Բայց կյանքում իմ սեփական մշակույթից էսքան օտարացած չեմ զգացել: Մանր բաներ կան, որոնք առօրյայի մաս են կազմում, որոնք անելիս չես մտածում սովորաբար, բայց ես զգում եմ, որ ուղեղս սխալ նաստրոյկայի վրա ա: Օրինակ էսօր փաբում նստած էինք, ուզում էի հյութ պատվիրել: Ուզում էի հին դանիական սովորության համաձայն մոտենալ բարին, պատվիրել, վերադառնալ: Մոռացել էի, որ էստեղ մատուցողներ կան: Կամ՝ խանութներում վճարելիս անընդհատ ուզում եմ քարտս հանել:

----------

Alphaone (30.06.2015), Cassiopeia (27.06.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Smokie (27.06.2015), Մուշու (27.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015), Շինարար (27.06.2015), Վոլտերա (27.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ գիշերը Windrose-ի համերգից հետո տանը նստած եմ մամայիս հետ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից էինք խոսում: Մեկ էլ մամաս.
- Արդեն կարոտում ես Դանիան:
Ինչ-որ իմաստով ճիշտ էր: Ուրախ եմ, որ Հայաստանում էի, բայց ուրախ եմ նաև, որ շուտով վերադառնալու եմ: 
Հետաքրքիր բան կա էս անգամ գալուս մեջ: Ուրախանում եմ սիրելի մարդկանց տեսնելով, ուրախանում եմ, երբ հայտնաբերում եմ, որ էս կամ էն բանը փոխվել ա: Բայց չկա էն հին նոստալգիկ վիճակը: Սենյակիս դարակներն էլ չեմ փորփրում ու էլ չեմ ուզում կյանքիս զանազան դրվագներ հիշեցնող իրեր հետս տանել: Չկա էն կարոտած, անհագ թափառումները Երևանում: Էս գալս ոնց որ արդեն ռուտինային լինի, իմ առօրյայի հատվածը: Ու որ հարցնում էլ են, առանց մտածելու պատասխանում եմ՝ տարին երկու անգամ գալիս եմ Հայաստան: Ու էսպես ամենաճիշտն ա. իմ կյանքն էնտեղ՝ Դանիայում, բայց մի փոքրիկ մասնիկ Հայաստանում:

Էրեկ համերգից հետո ընկերուհուս հաջող արեցի: 
- Կհանդիպենք չգիտեմ երբ ու որտեղ,- ասեց:
Աշնանն ամուսնու հետ գնում ա Ամերիկա, ու մենք շատ լավ գիտենք, որ այսուհետ եթե մի քանի տարին մեկ հանդիպենք, էլի լավ կլինի:

----------

Alphaone (03.07.2015), Cassiopeia (03.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (03.07.2015), Smokie (03.07.2015), Yevuk (03.07.2015), Աթեիստ (03.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (03.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015), Նիկեա (05.07.2015), Շինարար (03.07.2015), Վոլտերա (03.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկոյան Լիլիթի հետ թափառում էինք Վիեննայում ու խմելու տեղ փնտրում: Մեկ էլ Շտեֆանսպլացի մոտ մի հայ աղջկա տեսանք Լիլիթի թրեյնինգի խմբից: Ինքն էլ էր ընկերուհուն սպասում, որ գնան խմելու: Որոշեցինք չորսով իրար հետ խմել:

Գնացինք փաբ: Լիլիթի խմբի աղջիկն ասում էր, որ Հայաստանն արդեն կարոտում ա, շատ ա ուզում տուն գնալ (մի ամսից ավելի է, ինչ Վիեննայում են): Մյուս աղջիկն առավոտյան էր գնալու Հայաստան, չէր համբերում, էլի կարոտել էր: Ձեն չհանեցի: Ես էլ էի կարոտել: Դանիան:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Աթեիստ (07.07.2015), Վոլտերա (07.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչքան Թոնի Բենեթի համերգը մոտենում էր, էնքան անհանգստությունս մեծանում էր. ո՞վ է զբաղեցնելու կողքիս տեղը: Դժվար՝ ինքը ռիսկ անի, մենակով գա համերգ: Ուրեմն վաճառած կլինի տոմսը: Եթե նույնիսկ ռիսկը հերիքի ու ինքը գա, շատ տհաճ բան կլինի այսքան ամիս անց իրար կողք նստելը: Հնարավոր է նաև, որ մենակ չգա, հետի մարդը նստի մի ուրիշ տեղ կամ ինքը նստի մի ուրիշ տեղ: Իսկ գուցե ե՞ս վաճառեմ տոմսը, պրծնեմ էդ դարդից: Ու մինչ էսպես ուղեղիս մեջ հնարավոր սցենարներն էի պատկերացնում, բացեցի, դարակիցս հանեցի տոմսն ու տեսա, որ առանց նստատեղերի, այսինքն՝ կանգնելու տեղերով համերգ է: Ուրեմն անհանգստանալու բան չկա: Կգնամ շուտ, կկորեմ բազմության մեջ, ու ինձ մեկ կլինի, թե ինքն ինչ է արել իր տոմսի հետ:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (08.07.2015), Մուշու (08.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.07.2015), Նիկեա (08.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չկայիր, ջանս, դու էնտեղ չէիր: Ոչ թե չգտա քեզ (որովհետև համերգից առաջ առաջին մի ժամվա ընթացքում լավ ուսումնասիրում էի եկածներին), այլ ուղղակի չէիր եկել: Բազմությունը մի լավ տնտղելուց ու քեզ մտովի նորից վերլուծելուց հետո եզրակացրի. դու էնտեղ չես: Չէիր կարող էնտեղ լինել, որովհետև դու երբեք դուրս չես գալիս քո կոմֆորտի զոնայից: Եթե դուրս եկող լինեիր, առաջին հերթին մի երկու քայլ կանեիր, որ ինձ կողքիդ պահեիր, ջանք կթափեիր, որ ընկերներ ձեռք բերեիր, չէիր ատի լիտվացիներին, այլ կփորձեիր հասկանալ նրանց:

Ու հաստատ գիտեմ, որ տոմսդ ծախել էիր: Գիտեմ, որ չէիր նվիրի ու չէիր հասկանա, թե ինչու համառորեն չէի ուզում Թորիի տոմսը վաճառել ու անվճար էի առաջարկում:

Իսկ համերգին մինչև վերջ մնալ չկարողացա, որովհետև մրսում էի: Եկա տուն ու տեսա, որ օնլայն ես: Ուրեմն հաստատ էնտեղ չէիր: Ու դա լավ է:

Ինչպե՞ս քեզ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ քո առատաձեռնության համար, որ քաղաքն ինձ ես թողել: Ինձ ես թողել համերգներն ու այգիները, լճի ափին զբոսանքներն ու Ահա ֆալաֆելանոցը, փառատոններն ու սրճարանները, թանգարաններն ու նեղլիկ փողոցները ու փակվել ես քո ձանձրալի սենյակում: Երկուսս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ մեր պատահական հանդիպումը սարսափելի մի բան կարող է լինել: Մեկ-մեկ որ պատկերացնում եմ, ինձ թվում է՝ քեզ ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ ասելու: Իսկ վատ բան ասել չեմ ուզում: Արհամարհել չեմ ուզում: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ ինձ ես զիջել, ու հանգիստ գնում եմ ամեն տեղ՝ առանց վախենալու, որ քեզ կհանդիպեմ, իսկ ինքդ փակվել ես քո տաքուկ կոմֆորտի զոնայում:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015), Cassiopeia (09.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (09.07.2015), Smokie (09.07.2015), Մուշու (09.07.2015), Նիկեա (09.07.2015), Ուլուանա (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդամենը վաղը չէ մյուս օրը Դուբլինում կլինեմ: Երեք տարի առաջ մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ նման մի ճամփորդություն եմ կազմակերպելու, բայց գիտեի, շատ լավ գիտեի, որ վերադառնալու եմ:
Գործընկերներս էս օրերին շատ են խոսում արձակուրդներից: Հարցնում են Դուբլինից ու Դամիեն Ռայսից: Որ շատ հարցեր չտան, արագ պատասխանում եմ.
- Մենակ եմ գնում:
Կարևոր, որոշիչ ճամփորդություն է ինձ համար: Գնում եմ, որ համոզվեմ, որ Իռլանդիան դու չես: Գնում եմ ինքս ինձ ներսից հերձելու ու մնացորդային մաղձը դուրս թափելու համար: Գնում եմ առանց կոմպի՝ արտաքին աշխարհի հետ կապի մինիմալ միջոցներով: Ու խմելու եմ իռլանդական փաբերում, լացելու եմ Դամիեն Ռայսի համերգին, վախենալու եմ Սկելլիգ կղզիներում, կիլոմետրերով քայլելու եմ Ատլանտյանի ափին՝ մինչև հասնեմ Մոհերի ժայռերին, ավտոբուսների պատուհաններից տեսնելու եմ ամբողջ Իռլանդիան: Գրելու եմ, մտածելու եմ, լացելու եմ, ծիծաղելու եմ, շփվելու եմ մարդկանց հետ: Ու ինձ լավ եմ զգալու իմ սիրելի երկրում: Վերադառնալու եմ, ու Իռլանդիան մնալու է պարզապես Իռլանդիա ինձ համար՝ առանց անձնավորվելու, առանց կոնկրետ մարդկանց հետ կապ ունենալու, առանց դառը հիշողություններ արթնացնելու:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015), Cassiopeia (09.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (09.07.2015), Smokie (09.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (09.07.2015), Ուլուանա (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոնց որ թարս լինի: Առավոտյան ութից առանց որևէ ջանքի ոտքի վրա եմ: Քնելու ոչ մի ցանկություն: Ներքուստ տագնապ եմ զգում: Սրտխփոց: Ե՞րբ են էս մի քանի ժամերն էլ անցնելու, որ վերջապես քայլեմ Դուբլինով ու կտրվեմ ինտերնետից:

Էսօր նորից մեր վերջին զրույցը կարդացի: Ահագին ժամանակ է անցել այն օրվանից, ինչ վերջին անգամ այն կարդացել եմ: Երևի մոտ երկու ամիս: Շատ բաներ են փոխվել այս ընթացքում, երկար ճանապարհ եմ անցել: Հիմա կողքից նայողները կասեն՝ հիմարի մեկն ես, ինչու՞ ես կարդացել: Բայց լավ արեցի: Կարդացի որպես կողքից նայող, որպես մեկը, որը զրուցակիցներից երկուսին էլ չի ճանաչում: Ու տեսա նրա սարսափելի էգոցենտրիզմը, տեսա, թե ինչպես է ինքն իր վրա ֆիքսված, տեսա, թե ինչպես թքած ունի դիմացինի զգացմունքների վրա: Ու ես էսպիսի մարդու՞ էի սիրում: Ու էս մա՞րդն է կյանքս տակնուվրա արել: 

Մի սև բլոկնոտ ունեի, ձեռագիր օրագիրս էր: Սկսել էի գրել մոտավորապես նրան հանդիպելու ժամանակներից: Մի տասը թերթ բան էր մնացել, արդեն վերջանում էր: Երեկ մի քանի էջ էլ գրեցի, վերջին էջերին խզբզեցի ու դրեցի կարդացած գրքերի արկղի մեջ: Հետո վերցրի նոր բլոկնոտս. դա ինձ կուղեկցի իմ ճամփորդության ընթացքում: 

Տագնապս ուժգնանում է չգիտեմ ինչու: Պատճառ չունեմ տագնապելու, որովհետև էսօր լավ է լինելու: Էսօր թափառելու եմ Գրաֆթոն սթրիթում, զրուցելու եմ փողոցային երաժիշտների հետ, մտնելու եմ փաբ ու Գինես խմելու: Էսօր լավ է լինելու:

----------

Alphaone (12.07.2015), Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (11.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Նիկեա (12.07.2015), Վոլտերա (11.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ էր Իռլանդիան: Էսպիսի լիքը, արկածային, հետաքրքիր ու ոգեշնչող ճամփորդություն դեռ երբևէ չէի ունեցել: Չգիտեմ՝ սպասելիքներս արդարացան, թե չէ, որովհետև չէի սպասում, որ մի ամբողջ օր Դուբլինում լացելու եմ, չէի սպասում, որ Դուբլինն ինձ հիշեցնելու է կոնկրետ մի մարդու այնպես, ինչպես անգամ Կոպենհագենը չի հիշեցնում, չէի սպասում, որ ավտոբուսների մեջ սրտխառնոց կունենամ, չէի սպասում, որ էդքան շատ տեղացիների հետ կշփվեմ: Բայց հաստատ գիտեի, որ ինչ-որ ուղի եմ անցնելու, գտնելու եմ հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնք մինչև հիմա չունեի, կայացնելու էի որոշումներ, որոնցից խուսափում էի, հասկանալու էի, թե ինչ եմ ուզում կյանքիցս: 

Լավ էր Իռլանդիան՝ երաժշտական, աղմկոտ, ջերմ, անձրևոտ, հումորով, միամիտ, հասարակ: Մնացածը կպատմեմ բլոգումս:

----------

Alphaone (18.07.2015), Cassiopeia (18.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (19.07.2015), Smokie (19.07.2015), Նիկեա (19.07.2015), Ուլուանա (18.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չորս ամիս, ջանս, չորս ամիս: Հույս ունեմ՝ լավ ես:
Իսկ էսօր գնում եմ Նյուքասըլ: Էս ամառվա հավանաբար վերջին ճամփորդությունս:

----------

GriFFin (21.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ կյանքի ամենակախարդական պահերից էր: Չգիտեմ ինչու հիշեցի: Ստեղ կատարումը չէր հարցը, այլ էն, որ բոլորն իրար հետ երգում էին ու էն, թե ինչ էին երգում իրար հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում էի՝ վերջ, մոռացել ես ինձ, էլ բլոգս չես մտնում: Մտածում էի՝ ուրեմն իմ ժամանակն էլ է հասել քեզ մոռանալու: Բայց երեկ տեսա, թե ինչպես ինչ-որ մեկը գուգլ թրանսլեյթը ձեռքին զբոսնում է Իռլանդիայի մասին գրառումներիս վրայով: Տեսա, նայեցի հենգաութսում անվանդ կողքին վառվող կանաչ լույսին, նայեցի էնպես, ինչպես կնայեի աչքերիդ մեջ:
Ի՞նչ քեզ ասաց կցկտուր անգլերեն տեքստը: Իմացա՞ր, որ Իռլանդիայում քեզ եմ հիշել, հետս ճամփորդում էիր, չնայած ֆիզիկապես չկայիր: Իմացա՞ր, թե ոնց ես կյանքս տակնուվրա արել: Իմացա՞ր, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից առանց քեզ էլ լավ եմ: Իմացա՞ր, որ չեմ վախեցել խոցելի դառնալուց ու էդ բոլոր պատմությունները գրել եմ իմ ամենալայն լսարանի առաջ: Բայց դու չտեսար, թե ինչքան շատ մարդիկ են արձագանքել այդ պատմություններին՝ փակ նամակներով, թե մեկնաբանություններով: Ու չիմացար, որ ես ինձ անսահման ուժեղ զգացի՝ հասկանալով, որ չեմ վախեցել իմ խոցելի կողմերը ցույց տալուց: Ու գնացի իմ այն ամենաթաքուն բլոգը, որի տեղը ոչ ոք չգիտի, գրեցի անունդ ու ասացի՝ շնորհակալություն:

Նայեցի անվանդ կողքին վառվող կանաչ լույսին ու մտածեցի՝ ուզում ես ինչ-որ բան ասել: Սպասեցի: Լռություն: Ու կշարունակվի լռությունը: Հավե՞տ:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.07.2015), GriFFin (07.08.2015), Smokie (26.07.2015), Զաքար (25.07.2015), Մուշու (23.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015), Նիկեա (23.07.2015), Ուլուանա (25.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, մոռացա ասել, մի տարի առաջ էս օրն ենք ծանոթացել: Էն ժամանակ, երբ հստակ զգացի, որ ինձնով հետաքրքրված ես, ու եկա, Մանուին գրեցի, թե՝ մի հալալ, կաթնակեր գյուղացի իռլանդացու հետ եմ ծանոթացել, մտքովս կանցնե՞ր, որ կյանքս էս կարգի խառնելու ես իրար: Երբ ծանոթացա Թոմասի, Դարինի ու Ջոնի հետ, երբ նախկին ընկերս հանկարծակի հայտնվեց ու ինձ հետ կանչեց, գիտեի՞, որ էդ բոլորի միջից քեզ էի ընտրելու, ու դու ինձ մերկացնելու էիր, շերտ առ շերտ բացելու էիր իմ ամենախոցելի տեղերը, որ հետո տրորեիր ու վրայովս անցնեիր: 

Շնորհավոր, ինչ ասեմ, շնորհավոր, որ մի տարի առաջ ինձ նման մարդու հետ ես ծանոթացել:

----------

Alphaone (25.07.2015), Cassiopeia (25.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (25.07.2015), Smokie (26.07.2015), Աթեիստ (26.07.2015), Զաքար (25.07.2015), Մուշու (25.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015), Նիկեա (25.07.2015), Ուլուանա (25.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայում էի այդ կանաչ աչքերի մեջ ու մտածում՝ իսկապե՞ս: Նկատում էի այդ անվճռականությունը, ամաչկոտությունը ու խորությունը, խորությունը, խորությունը...
- Դուք տափակ հաց ունեք, անունը՝ լավաշ, չէ՞,- ասում է:
Նայում եմ աչքերի մեջ, նայում եմ զարմացած, նայում եմ ոգևորված:
- Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես:
Մենք բոլորս ամենից շատ մեր երկրի հացն ենք կարոտում, ես՝ ծիրանը:
Շեկ մորուքի հետևում թաքնված մի աշխարհ էի տեսնում, մի օվկիանոս, մի խորություն, որ վաղուց չէի զգացել: Հրաժեշտի պահին մեկ առաջ եկավ, որ գրկի, մեկ հետ գնաց, որ ձեռքը պարզի: Ժպտացի ու ձեռքս մեկնեցի.
- Կհանդիպենք:
Ու հավատս չէր գալիս: Այս մի տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ սիրտս սկսեց արագ խփել մեկ ուրիշի համար: Ու չէի հավատում, որովհետև չգիտեմ՝ մենք երբևէ կհանդիպե՞նք նորից:
***
Հետիս դանիացիներն ասացին, որ իրենց ժամանակ է պետք, որ մենակ մնան, հանգստանան զանազան սոցիալական շփումներից: Ու առաջին անգամ իսկապես ինքս ինձ համար հաստատեցի, որ ճիշտ երկրում եմ ապրում: Ինտրովերտ հասարակության մաս լինելուց լավ բան չկա: 

Իսկ ես ու Դիթեն աստիճաններին երկար խոսեցինք: Մի՞թե պետք էր Անգլիա հասնել էսքան լավ իրար հասկանալու համար: Գրողը տանի, ո՜նց եմ սիրում կյանքը:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (26.07.2015), Smokie (26.07.2015), Զաքար (29.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015), Նիկեա (26.07.2015), Շինարար (26.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր գլուխս դրել էի յոգայի գորգիկին ու մտածում էի՝ ինչ լավ է, որ վերջապես վերադարձել եմ նորմալ կյանք: Էս վերջին մի ամիսն իրոք գժանոց էր: Նման բան երբևէ չէր եղել: Հաշվեցի. մի ամսվա մեջ հինգ տարբեր երկրներում եմ եղել, հանդիպել կյանքիս տարբեր փուլերի մարդկանց, յոթ անգամ ինքնաթիռ եմ նստել: Միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել, որ կյանքում էնքան չեմ ճամփորդել, ինչքան էս վերջին ամսվա ընթացքում: Ու ճամփորդել եմ տրանսպորտի գրեթե բոլոր միջոցներով. ինքնաթիռով, մեքենայով, ավտոբուսով, գնացքով, նավով, հեծանիվով: Չնայած հրաշալի ժամանակ եմ անցկացրել, էսօր ուրախ էի, որ վերջապես վերադարձել եմ իմ նորմալ առօրյային: Չէի հասցնում մի անգամ ճամպրուկս դատարկել, երբ նորից հավաքելու ժամանակն էր գալիս: Մի քանի օրից նորից հավաքելու եմ, որ նոր տուն տեղափոխվեմ:

Դեռ երեկ, երբ Նյուքասըլի օդանավակայանում Դիթեի հետ նստած սպասում էինք մեր ուշացող ինքնաթիռին, ասացի, որ Դանիայում երկու բան կա, որ չեմ սիրում. տան խնդիրն ու եղանակը: Իսկ էսօր, երբ յոգայի դասից հերթական ժամանակավոր կացարանս էի գալիս, զգացի, որ գրողը տանի, ես էստեղ ինձ տանն եմ զգում: Երևի Դանիայից կատարյալ երկիր չկա ինձ համար: Արդեն ավելի քան մի տարի է անցել, ու հնարավոր չէ շառը գցել մեղրամսային փուլի վրա: Ես բնավորությամբ շատ համապատասխան եմ Դանիային: 

Երեկ, երբ Նյուքասըլի օդանավակայանում էինք, ու ինքնաթիռն ուշանում էր, Կոպենհագենի համալսարանի պատվիրակության վեց հոգիս մեր պայուսակներից գրքեր հանեցինք ու սկսեցինք կարդալ: Երեկ, երբ Դիթեն, Մարիան ու ես դուրս եկանք հյուրանոցից, նախաճաշեցինք քաղաքի կենտրոնում, բայց հետո ցրվեցինք տարբեր ուղղություններով. երեքս էլ մենակ մնալու կարիք ունեինք: Ու հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էր, երբ հայերի հետ էի գնում կոնֆերանսների: Հիշում եմ՝ ոնց էի տանջվում, որ կարողանամ ցրել մարդկանց, որ մենակ մնամ: Իսկ դանիական հասարակությունը հարգում է մենակ մնալու քո ցանկությունը:

Ամսվա սկզբին, երբ Լիլիթի հետ թափառում էինք Վիեննայում, ասաց, որ զարմանում է, որ էդքան լավ է տրամադրությունս, չնայած երեք լուրջ խնդիր ունեմ: Հետաքրքիր է՝ երեքն էլ այս կամ այն կերպով կապված են Դանիայում իմ կյանքի հետ, բայց դրանք լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ եմ ընկալում: 

Եվ երբ Լանգեբրոյով իջնում էի հեծանիվով, նկատեցի, որ չնայած տասնհինգ աստիճան է, չէի մրսում: Քամի չկար, բայց մանր անձրև էր թափվում: Ու հասկացա, որ էստեղ ես տանն եմ: Ուրեմն պիտի ամեն գնով էնպես անեմ, որ մնացած կյանքս էստեղ ապրեմ: Էդպիսով ես դանիացի չեմ դառնում, օտար առոգանությունս դանիերենիցս չի անհետանում, մազերիս գույնն էլ չի բացանում: 

Անցյալ տարի այս ժամանակները, երբ այս նույն բանը մի տղայի ասացի, զարմացավ ու հարցրեց, թե արդյոք շուտ չէ վերջնական բնակավայրի մասին մտածելու համար: Գուցե երեք ամիս անց դեռ շուտ էր, բայց մի տարի ու երեք ամիսն արդեն հաստատ հերիք է հասկանալու համար, որ էստեղ եմ ուզում ապրել: Ես երևի բացառիկ բախտավոր մարդ եմ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ ինձ նման շատերը կան, որոնք երբեք իրենց տունը չեն գտնում:

Այդ նույն տղան երկու տարի անց զանգելու է ծննդյանս օրը ու հարցնի, թե արդյոք չեմ զզվել Դանիայից: Ու պատասխանը պատրաստել եմ այսօրվանից. չէ, այստեղ ես տանն եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.07.2015), Զաքար (29.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լուիզի բնակարանն այն նույն թաղամասում էր, որտեղ ապրել եմ ամբողջ գարունը: Դժվարությամբ գտա, որովհետև մի կողմում փողոցներն անուններ չունեին: Կես ժամ ուշացել էի:

Երբ վերջապես հասա շենքին, հիշեցի, որ բնակարանի համարը չգիտեմ: Հերթով կարդացի անունները՝ փորձելով գուշակել, թե Լուիզն ինչ ազգանուն կունենա: Պիտի որ մենակ ապրելիս լինի: Ուրեմն զույգ ազգանունները կարող եմ միանգամից բացառել: Շենքի բոլոր տասներկու բնակարաններից միայն մեկի մոտ էր անուն-ազգանուն գրված: Լուիզն էր: Զանգը տվեցի: 

Երկրորդ հարկում տեսա, որ Լուիզի դիմացի հարևանի անունն էլ է Լուիզ: Բախտս բերել էր, որ դռան մոտ նրա անունը չկար:

Մնացածներն արդեն հավաքվել էին ու որոշում էին, թե հաջորդ ամիսներին ինչ է կարդալու: Երբ ներս մտա, Լուիզը թեյ առաջարկեց:

Բնակարանը մեծ չէր: Երևում էր՝ դա Լուիզի և՛ ճաշասենյակն էր, և՛ խոհանոցը, և՛ ննջարանը: Բայց կար նաև մի փակ դուռ, որի վրա մանկական նկարներ էին փակցված ու ստորագրված. «Կասպեր»:

- Կլինիկական հոգեբան եմ,- ներկայացել էր Լուիզը մեր առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ: Բացի դրանից նրա մասին ուրիշ ոչինչ չգիտեինք:

Սկսեցինք քննարկել «Մի մարդու Աստվածաշունչը»: Ոչ ոք չէր հասցրել վերջացնել, բացի ինձնից: Ոչ մեկիս դուր չէր եկել:
- Սեքսն էնքան անձնական բան է,- ասաց Լուիզը,- չեմ պատկերացնում՝ ինչ-որ մեկն իմ կուսաթաղանթը ստուգի:
Ոչինչ չասացի Հայաստանի դարավոր գունավոր խնձորների մասին:

Հաջորդ գրքերը պլանավորեցինք մինչև հոկտեմբեր, իսկ նոյեմբերին որոշեցինք նոր նոբելյանակրին կարդալ: 

Լուիզի տնից դուրս եկա, քշեցի տուն: Ճամփին հերթով նայում էի բոլոր հարմարավետ բնակարաններին ու մտածում՝ ինչու՞ ինքս չեմ կարող էդպիսի բնակարան ունենալ: Մի օր կլինի՞, որ ես էլ պատշգամբում ծաղիկներ դնեմ, ճաշասենյակում՝ փայտե սեղան, մոմեր վառեմ, տոնածառ զարդարեմ: 

Գնացի հերթական սենյակը նայելու: Ամեն անգամ ինձ թվում է՝ սրանից վատ բան չեմ տեսել: Սա գերազանցեց բոլոր սպասելիքներս. նկուղ, կիսակոտրված կահույք, մետլախե հատակ: Չուզենալով հեռախոսիս համարը թողեցի տանտիրոջը: Երանի չզանգի:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.07.2015), Զաքար (31.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոպենհագենում ոչ մի ուղիղ փողոց չկա, այսինքն՝ երբեք երկու փողոց իրար զուգահեռ չեն: Սկզբում դա կարող է ներվայնացնող թվալ, որովհետև մի խաչմերուկ ուշ կամ շուտ թեքվելու արդյունքում կարող ես լրիվ ուրիշ տեղում հայտնվել: Բայց հետո սովորում ես, իսկ ավելի ուշ՝ նաև սիրում:

Եվ այո, Կոպենհագենում ոչ մի ուղիղ փողոց չկա. ո՛չ կենտրոնում, ո՛չ ծայրամասերում, ո՛չ արվարձաններում: Ու ինչքան էլ քաղաքը լավ իմանաս, մի սխալ շարժում, ու կես ժամ կյանքիցդ գնում է ճանապարհը նորից գտնելու համար: Սիրում եմ կորել էդպես, խառնվել իրար, ջղայնանալ, որ ժամանակին չեմ հասնելու, էնքան պտտվել, որ ի վերջո հայտնվեմ փնտրածս կամ ծանոթ փողոցում ու էդպես էլ չհասկանամ՝ ոնց ստացվեց:

Էսօր էլ էդ օրերից էր: Դրա պատճառով մոտ քառասուն կիլոմետր քշել եմ: Անցել եմ քաղաքի ամբողջ արևմտյան կեսով: Ու տեղ-տեղ ծանոթ մասերում էի հայտնվում, հիշողություններ էին արթնանում, տեղ-տեղ պանիկայի մեջ էի ընկնում, թե՝ էս ուր եմ: Ու մտածում եմ՝ էս քաղաքն իրոք հրաշալի բան է, որ մի տարվա մեջ էսքան հիշողություններ է նվիրել ինձ: Մտածում եմ՝ էս ինչ լիքը կյանք եմ ապրել ընդամենը մի տարում:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (31.07.2015), Smokie (31.07.2015), Զաքար (31.07.2015), Մուշու (31.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015), Նիկեա (31.07.2015), Շինարար (31.07.2015), Ուլուանա (31.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր բաներ են կյանքում ճիշտ պահերը:

Անցյալ շաբաթ ամեն օր ջիմի շորերը պայուսակիս մեջ գնում էի գործի, բայց ալարում էի ջիմ մտնել, չնայած ի տարբերություն մի քանի ամիս առաջվա, գործիցս ջիմ հինգ, ջիմից տուն էլի հինգ րոպեի հեծանվի ճամփա էր: 

Էսօր յոգայի ժամ վերցրի, մտածեցի՝ հին սովորության համաձայն սկզբում կես ժամ կվազեմ, հետո յոգա կանեմ: 

Սկսեցի վազել: Մի քանի րոպե հետո քրտնեցի: Ու զգում եմ՝ էլ էն առաջվա հաճույքը չեմ ստանում: Էլ ներսումս ագրեսիա ու ջղայնություն չկա, որ դուրս թափեմ: Էդպես մի կերպ տասնհինգ րոպե վազեցի, մտածեցի՝ մյուս տասնհինգ րոպեն հանգստանամ մինչև յոգայի դասը:

Իսկ յոգան աննկարագրելիորեն լավ անցավ: Չեմ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ երբ էի յոգայի դասից էսպիսի հաճույք ստացել ու դասից լրիվ ռելաքս եղած դուրս եկել:

Ու հասկացա, որ իմ կյանքում փուլ էր, երբ վազելու պահանջ ունեի: Վազում էի ու դրանից հաճույք ստանում: Հիմա էլ պահանջ չունեմ: Իմ պահանջը գորգիկի վրա ձգվելն է: Մենակ էս դեպքում չգիտեմ՝ DHL-ի վազքը ոնց եմ ձգելու, եթե չպարապեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.08.2015), Զաքար (06.08.2015), Մուշու (01.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր սեղանի շուրջ նստած էինք մի հինգ-վեց հոգով: Բոլորս էն մարդկանցից էինք, որոնք հազար ու մի երկրում են ապրել: Քննարկում էինք, թե ինչքան պարզ ու հասարակ է, երբ մարդը ծնվում է մի գյուղում ու ամբողջ կյանքն ապրում էդ գյուղում: Էլ տուն կոչեցյալը չեն փնտրում: Էլ չեն ունենում էն զգացողությունը, թե ոչ մի տեղ տանը չեն: Իսկ մենք ահագին խճճված արարածներ ենք ու մի տեղից մյուսն ենք վազում:
- Բայց ոչ մեկին չգիտեմ, որ Դանիայում լավ լինի,- ասաց աղջիկներից մեկը: Սեղանի շուրջ նստած մեկուկես դանիացիները համաձայնեցին: 
- Ես լավ եմ,- ասացի:
Միանգամից վրա տվեցին.
- Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է, որ էստեղ ես:
- Մի տարի ու մի քանի ամիս:
Լռեցին: Եթե ասեի՝ երկու շաբաթ կամ մի ամիս, ասելու էին՝ մի քիչ էլ մնա, հետո կխոսենք: Բայց մի տարուց ավելն արդեն ծանր է հնչում, կարծիք ունենալու իրավունք ունեմ:
- Երկու բան կա, որ չեմ սիրում այստեղ,- ասացի,- մեկը տան խնդիրն է, մյուսն էլ եղանակը: Բայց դե ամեն տեղ էլ լինելու են բաներ, որ չեմ սիրելու: 
- Կոպենհագենը ոնց որ բռի ամուսին լինի,- ասաց նույն աղջիկը,- անընդհատ ծեծում է քեզ, բայց հենց արև է դուրս գալիս, կարծես քնքշանում է, ասում՝ սիրում եմ քեզ:
Ես Կոպենհագենը սիրում եմ անգամ երբ ամպամած է, ու անձրևը չի դադարում:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.08.2015), Զաքար (06.08.2015), Մուշու (03.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս բնակարանը, որտեղ ապրելու եմ մինչև հաջորդ երկուշաբթի, մի շենքում ա, որը շուրջը այգի ունի: Էդ այգում եմ հեծանիվս կայանում, դարպասով դուրս գալիս, մտնում շենք: Ամեն անգամ դեպի դարպաս գնալիս հայացքս գցում եմ առաջին հարկի պատուհանին, որը վարագույրներ չունի: Հարմարավետ հյուրասենյակ է, պատուհանի մոտ՝ ցածր սեղան: Էդ սեղանին փռված մի կատու կա: Երբեմն ոտքերն է լպստում, երբեմն աչքի տակով անցնող-դարձողին է նայում, երբեմն քնած է: Սիրում եմ էդ պատուհանից ներս նայել: Խաղաղ կյանք է էնտեղ, տուն է, ինչ-որ մեկի կամ մի քանիսի անկյունն է:

Հետո մտնում եմ տուն: Տանտիրոջս ընկերուհին հյուրասենյակում նստած ինչ-որ բան է գրում: Տանտերս իր սենյակում է: Փափուկ երաժշտություն է միացած: Օդի մեջ լիքը սեր ու ներդաշնակություն կա: Խոհանոցում սենդվիչ եմ սարքում, մտնում պստիկ սենյակս: Սկզբում ընկերուհու ներկայությունը ներվայնացնում էր. օրը քսանչորս ժամ սեքս էին անում, ընկերուհին գոռում էր, ես էլ ամաչում էի էդ գոռոցների տակ խոհանոց մտնել, ուտելու բան սարքել: Բայց հետո իրենց սեքսի տեմպերը նվազեցին, կապվածությունը մեծացավ, ու սկսեց ինձ դուր գալ նրանց սերը:

Գրքերս ցաքուցրիվ են լրիվ: Մի մասն էս պստլիկ սենյակումս են, մի մասը՝ գործիս տեղը, իսկ ամենամեծ մասը՝ Հայաստանում: Հայաստանում են նաև ֆոտոալբոմներս, բացիկների հավաքածուներս ու լիքը ուրիշ անպետք բաներ, որոնք ամեն օր չես գործածում, բայց մոտդ ես պահում: Միշտ մտածում եմ՝ ամեն անգամ Հայաստանից հետ գալիս հետս մի ճամպրուկ էդպիսի իրեր բերեմ: Մտածում եմ ու չեմ անում: Չեմ անում, որովհետև չեմ ուզում առանց էդ էլ ահագին բեռներիս նոր բեռ ավելացնել ու տեղափոխությունը դժվարացնել:

Ու մտածում եմ՝ կգա՞ վերջապես մի օր, երբ կունենամ իմ հյուրասենյակը, որտեղ կատուն կփռվի սեղանին ու պատուհանից դուրս կնայի, որտեղ մի մեծ գրապահարան կլինի ու կտեղավորի իմ բոլոր գրքերը, որտեղ երեկոյան կնստեմ ու ինչ-որ բան կգրեմ, մինչ կողքի սենյակում երաժշտություն միացած կլինի ու ինչ-որ մեկը մահճակալին փռված կհանգստանա լարված աշխատանքային օրվանից հետո:

----------

Alphaone (05.08.2015), Areg ak (13.08.2015), Cassiopeia (05.08.2015), GriFFin (07.08.2015), Աթեիստ (07.08.2015), Զաքար (06.08.2015), Մուշու (05.08.2015), Ուլուանա (05.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչի՞ց ա, որ հիմնականում էն մարդիկ են սկսում խրատներ տալ, թե անձնականն էլ ա կարևոր, մենակ գործը չի, ֆլան-ֆստան, հենց էն մարդիկ են, որոնք հաստատ գիտես՝ թքած ունեն քո երջանկության վրա:
Ու չգիտեմ՝ մարդիկ ե՞րբ են հասկանալու, որ անձնական ունենալու մասին խրատներ տալը մեղմ ասած անտակտ բան ա: Դուք ի՞նչ գիտեք իմ կյանքում ինչ ա կատարվում, որ ձեր բարձունքից ասում ենք՝ գործը գործ, բայց անձնականն էլ ա կարևոր:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2015), Areg ak (13.08.2015), Cassiopeia (07.08.2015), Enna Adoly (12.08.2015), GriFFin (07.08.2015), Smokie (07.08.2015), Արէա (07.08.2015), Զաքար (07.08.2015), Մուշու (07.08.2015), Նարե91 (07.08.2015), Նիկեա (07.08.2015), Շինարար (07.08.2015), Ուլուանա (07.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ամբողջ երեկոն Էլոիզի հետ էի: Երկու շաբաթից մագիստրոսական թեզի պաշտպանությունն է: Լարված է, անհանգստանում է:

Էլոիզի հետ անցյալ հունվարին եմ ծանոթացել, երբ դեռ թեզի թեմա չուներ: Էդ ամբողջ պրոցեսով հետն անցել եմ, ու հիմա ուրախ եմ, որ թեզը հանձնած է, մնում է՝ պաշտպանի: Բայց օգոստոսի վերջին հեռանալու է Դանիայից: Առաջին անգամ է, որ մեկնողը ես չեմ, ու տարօրինակ զգացողություն է: Էլոիզը Դանիայում իմ երեք ամենամտերիմ ընկերուհիներից է:Որ գնա, կմնան Մայան ու Մագդան: Իսկ Մայան կես տարուց կգնա: 

Օտար երկրում օտարերկրացիների հետ շփվելն էդպես է. ընկերական շրջապատդ անընդհատ փոխվում է: Դրա մեջ տխուր բան կա, բայց մյուս կողմից մխիթարվում ես նրանով, որ նրանք գտնվում են աշխարհում ինչ-որ մի տեղ, ու կարող ես մի օր հյուր գնալ: 

Վախենամ՝ շուտով երկրագնդի վրա չմնա երկիր, որտեղ բնակվող ընկերներ չունենամ:

----------

Areg ak (13.08.2015), Cassiopeia (08.08.2015), Enna Adoly (12.08.2015), GriFFin (09.08.2015), Զաքար (09.08.2015), Մուշու (08.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուսանող ժամանակ մենք շատ էինք մրցակցում: Առողջ, սիրուն մրցակցություն էր, շեշտը հիմնականում դրված էր նրա վրա, թե ով ավելի շատ բան գիտի, ոչ թե ով ավելի բարձր կստանա: Ու որ զգում էինք՝ մի բան էն չէր, գնում, մի երկու բան ավել էինք կարդում: Ընտիր թիմ էինք. բոլորիս բարձր ստանալը բոլորիս հաղթանակն էր: 

Պիտի որ ավարտելուց հետո նման ընկերությունն ավելի խորը արմատներ գցեր, բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ: Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է դժվարանում նախկին համակուրսեցիներիս հետ շփումը (բացառությամբ երկու հոգու): Հիմա մրցակցությունն ավելի է ուժեղացել, դրան գումարվել է նախանձը, ու երբ մեկը գրում է «ո՞նց ես», դրա տակ հասկանում ես՝ ես թքած ունեմ, թե ոնց ես, բայց գրում եմ, որ իմանամ՝ ինձնից լավ չես: Իմ՝ Եվրոպայում գտնվելն ընկալում են որպես երջանիկ պատահականություն, ոչ թե քրտնաջան աշխատանքի կամ նպատակասլացության արդյունք, փորձում են նույն «կանալներով» իրենք էլ գան: 

Մեկը ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ իմ համակուրսեցիները մեծ բարձունքների հասնեն՝ լինի դա Հայաստանում, թե արտերկրում: Ուզում եմ, որովհետև դա էլի մեր ընդհանուր թիմային հաղթանակն է: Բայց իրար օգնելու, միմյանց համար հենարան լինելու փոխարեն զրույցները վեր են ածվում ֆշշոցների ու կծոցների: «Դե հա, բժշկությամբ չես զբաղվում», «Բա երկու տարի հետ ի՞նչ ես անելու» և այլն:

Էս ամենն էդքան ծանր չէի տանի, եթե բանը չհասներ երբեմնի մտերիմ ընկերուհիներիս: Արդեն քանի օր է՝ վիրավորանքից տեղս չեմ գտնում: Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե պատմեմ նենց, ոնց որ կա, հանգստանամ: 

Ու էդպես իմ ամենամտերիմ համակուրսեցիներից մեկը գիշերվա ժամը հազարին գրում է, հարցնում, թե ինչու քնած չեմ, թե արդյոք սիրահարված եմ: Պատասխանում եմ, որ մեզ մոտ դեռ էդքան ուշ չէ, ընդամենը կեսգիշեր է: Ու մեկ էլ շատ ուղիղ հարց.
- Ե՞րբ ա պայմանագիրդ լրանում:
- Երկու տարի հետո,- պատասխանում եմ:
- Դե լավ ա, հլը հույս կա, որ կգտնես քոնին ու էլ չես գա:
Էսպիսի արտահայտություններ լսելիս գլխիս կափարիչը թռնում է: Թե՛ Դանիայում, թե՛ Հայաստանում բոլորին անընդհատ ասում եմ, որ ոչ մի դեպքում հանուն մնալու չեմ ամուսնանա: 
Ջղայնությունս զսպում եմ, ինձ էշի տեղ դնում ու պատասխանում.
- Հա, կարող ա հետո ուրիշ գործ ճարեմ:
- Հո մենակ չենք ապրում գործի համար... անձնականն էլ ա շատ կարևոր,- գրում է:
- Հա, կարևոր ա, բայց առաջնային չի:
- Փաստաթղթերդ էլ գրպանդ դրած: Բարի գիշեր:

Էս վերջին նախադասությունը ոնց որ մուրճով հարված լիներ գլխիս: Ու նստած մտածում եմ. չէ, բայց ինչու՞: Ախր ես ուզում եմ, որ բոլորին լավ լինի, ախր իմ լավ լինելը ոչ մեկի լավ լինելուն չի խանգարում, ախր ինչի՞ համար են ֆշշոց-կծոցները: 

Չգիտեմ, երևի Հայաստանում շատ պիտի հաց ու պանիր ուտեն թիմային բարեկեցության գաղափարը հասկանալու համար: Ու երևի ուսանողական տարիներին ստացվում էր, որովհետև, թող գլուխգովանություն չլինի, բայց ներարկում էի դա բոլորի մեջ, ու բոլորը զգում էին, թե ինչքան լավ է թիմով խաղալը:

----------

Areg ak (13.08.2015), Cassiopeia (10.08.2015), Enna Adoly (12.08.2015), GriFFin (09.08.2015), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2015), Srtik (10.08.2015), Աթեիստ (09.08.2015), Զաքար (10.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Շինարար (10.08.2015), Ուլուանա (09.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ մեր լռությունը չի կարող հավերժ շարունակվել, ուղղակի չի կարող, թեկուզ հենց էն պատճառով, որ մի ժամանակ իրար սիրել ենք: Բայց մյուս կողմից, երկուսս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, որ որ մեկս առաջինը խախտի լռությունը, մյուսը զոհ է դառնալու: Դու գիտես, որ եթե ինձ գրես, տրորելու եմ քեզ ու վրայովդ անցնեմ: Գիտեմ, որ դու էլ նույնը կանես, եթե քեզ գրեմ: Երկուսս էլ գիտենք, որ անգամ դրսում պատահաբար հանդիպելը չի ստացվի, որովհետև բարևելու ենք իրար ու անցնենք: Հա՛, բարևելու ենք, չենք արհամարհելու իրար: Բայց ասելիք էլ չենք ունենալու:

Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ հարցրիր, թե կուզենայի արդյոք իմ սեփական դատարկ տարածքն ունենալ ու կահավորել այն: Ասացի՝ չգիտեմ, ծույլ եմ: Հիմա էդ վիճակում եմ, ու նյարդերս տեղի են տալիս: Կուզեի մոտս լինեիր, որ օգնեիր էստեղից-էնտեղից հավաքած կահույքը տեղափոխել: Աշխարհում միակ մարդն էիր, որից չէի ամաչում օգնություն խնդրել: Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ ամիսներ առաջ ծրագրել էինք, որ երբ հին տանս պայմանագիրը լրանա, երկուսով նոր տուն տեղափոխվենք: 

Էսօր տեսա, որ հաջորդ փաբ քուիզին Ալդոն էլ է գրանցվել: Կսպանեմ նրան, եթե քեզ հետը բերի: Ադամի գնալուց հետո Ալդոն երկուսիս միակ ընդհանուր ծանոթն է մնացել, միակն այն իմաստով, որ առանձին-առանձին ենք ծանոթացել նրա հետ, ոչ թե մեկիս ճանաչում է մյուսիս շրջապատից լինելու պատճառով: Ալդոն պիտի գա, նստի նույն սեղանի շուրջ, մինչ Շոնին պիտի պատմեմ Իռլանդիայից: Իսկ ես չեմ ուզում, որ դու իմ մասին ուրիշներից լսես: Չեմ ուզում, որ հետո Ալդոն պատմի, թե ոնց էի: Մյուս կողմից էլ, ուզում եմ քեզ տեսնել, իսկապես ուզում եմ:

----------

Areg ak (13.08.2015), Cassiopeia (12.08.2015), Enna Adoly (12.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Զաքար (14.08.2015), Մուշու (12.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտես, քո բացակայությունն էլ առաջվա պես ցավոտ չի: Դու նույնացվել ես մենակության ցավի հետ: Էն պահերին, երբ ինձ միայնակ եմ զգում, ողջ ուշադրությունս ուղղվում է դեպի քեզ, հենց քեզ եմ կարոտում, քեզ եմ պատկերացնում, քեզ եմ տեսնում երազումս: Առաջ էդպես չէր: Էդ մենակ պահերին ուղղակի անորոշ, բութ ցավ էի զգում ու կարոտում ինչ-որ մեկին, պատկերացնում ինչ-որ մեկին, երազումս տեսնում ինչ-որ մեկին: Մենակությունս անուն ու դեմք է ստացել, անձնավորվել է: Եվ որքան լավ է, որ նման պահեր խիստ հազվադեպ եմ ունենում: Որքան լավ է, որ սեպտեմբերը մոտենում է, ու շուտով բոլորը կվերադառնան արձակուրդից: Թող որ սիրեմ ամառը, բայց ինձ համար մարդիկ ավելի կարևոր են:

----------

Areg ak (13.08.2015), Cassiopeia (13.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Զաքար (14.08.2015), Մուշու (13.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Նիկեա (13.08.2015), Ուլուանա (13.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածեցի՝ պահեմ մոտս, թող մնա.
"Happiness is not a possession to be prized, it is a quality of thought, a state of mind."
Daphne du Maurier

"A happy life consists not in the absence, but in the mastery of hardships."
Helen Keller

----------

Areg ak (13.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Նիկեա (14.08.2015), Ուլուանա (13.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հինգշաբթի Էլոիզն ու ես որոշեցինք, որ շաբաթ օրը ծովափ ենք գնալու. քսանհինգ աստիճան, երևի տարվա վերջին տաք օրն է: 

Առավոտյան արևն ուղիղ դեմքիս էր ընկել: Պատուհանը բացեցի ու մի ժամ էլ խաղաղ պառկեցի անկողնումս: Հետո ծուլորեն վեր կացա, նախաճաշ սարքեցի, երաժշտություն միացրի: Ուզում էի մինչև ծովափ գնալը հասցնել ջիմ գնալ ու գնումներ անել: Բայց եղանակը փչացավ, քամի սկսվեց: 

Ու հիմա փռվել եմ մահճակալիս, երաժշտությունը միացած է, գիրք եմ կարդում: Մի տեսակ երջանիկ, կատարյալ հանգիստ վիճակ է: Առաջին անգամ է, որ տան պատերի ներսում գտնվելիս չեմ նեղվում ու չեմ փորձում դուրս փախչել:

----------

Areg ak (15.08.2015), Cassiopeia (15.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Զաքար (16.08.2015), մարդագայլուկ (15.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ էր էսօր: Զոռով ինձ տշելով տնից դուրս հանեցի, ու Էլոիզի հետ գնացինք հեծանիվ քշելու: Էլոիզը վախենում էր հեռուներ գնալ, դրա համար պետք էր մտածել միաժամանակ մոտիկ ու հետաքրքիր տեղ, Դրագորում էլ արդեն եղել է:
- Գնա՞նք Ամայի անտառները փորփրենք,- անկապ, օդի միջից առաջարկեցի: Էլոիզին դուր եկավ միտքը:

Անտառ չէր, արգելոց էր: Դաշտերի միջով քշելիս հանդիպեցինք եղջերուների: Էսօր կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ սև եղջերու տեսա: Իսկ ավելի հեռվում ձիեր էին՝ իրենց սիրուն, ձիգ հետույքներով:

Մի քիչ էլ քշելուց հետո կղզին վերջացավ, ու հասանք ափին: Հեռու՜, աշխարհից կտրված, խաղաղ ափ էր: Էդտեղ Դանիան վերջանում էր ու դիմացը ցամաք չէր երևում: Երևի Կոպենհագենում միակ տեղն է, որտեղից արձակ ծովն է երևում: Իսկական առանձնանալու, խաղաղ մտորելու տեղ է: Գժվելու բան: Ու տանս էդքան մոտ: 
- Էստեղ պետք է տղու հետ գալ,- ասում եմ Էլոիզին: Ծիծաղում ենք: 
Շարունակում ենք քշել ափի երկայնքով կամ կղզու եզրերով: Հեծանվուղին՝ նեղ: Մի սխալ շարժում, ու ծովը կգլորվես: Էլոիզը խնդրեց, որ ինքը դեպի ցամաք լինի: Հաճույքով համաձայնեցի: 

Լավ զբոսանք էր: Գրողը տանի, լավ է, որ էստեղ եմ տեղափոխվել: Ինչ խոսք, Կոպենհագենում որ ծակն էլ մտնես, ծովը հեռու չէ, բայց էսպիսի անմարդաշատ ափ դեռ չէի տեսել: Կգնամ էնտեղ, շատ կգնամ: Քանի դեռ արև կա:

----------

Areg ak (16.08.2015), Cassiopeia (15.08.2015), Զաքար (16.08.2015), Մուշու (15.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Նարե91 (17.08.2015), Շինարար (16.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր մենակս գնացի երեկվա տեղը: Էնպիսի զգացողություն էր, որ էդտեղ Դանիան էլ չէ, աշխարհն է վերջանում: Նստեցի խոտերի մեջ, սկսեցի կարդալ: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ոնց որ ոչ մի տեղից ինքնաթիռներ էին հայտնվում, կամաց-կամաց իջնում ու էնքան մոտենում, որ կարելի էր տեսնել՝ որ ավիաուղիներն են: Կարող էիր էդպես ժամերով նստել ու մենակ ինքնաթիռներին նայել: 

Մեկ էլ մի ծերունի եկավ, հեծանիվը մի կողմ դրեց, իջավ ափին ավելի մոտ, պայուսակից մի անջրանցիկ բարձ հանեց, դրեց քարին ու նստեց: Կարծես հենց հատուկ էդ քարին նստելու համար էր եկել: Նայում էր ինքնաթիռներին, նայում էր ցածր թռչող ծիծեռնակներին, նայում էր ծովին: Իսկ ես գիրքս էի կարդում, մեկ-մեկ հայացքս բարձրացնում, նայում ծերունուն: 

Ու ինքս ինձ հետ պայմանագիր կնքեցի, որ առնվազն շաբաթը մեկ-երկու ժամով պիտի էդպես առանձնանամ աշխարհից: Ավելի կորած տեղ հնարավո՞ր է պատկերացնել:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Նիկեա (17.08.2015), Շինարար (16.08.2015), Ուլուանա (16.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գժվելու շաբաթ եմ ունենալու: Քանի շաբաթ իզոլացվել, գրեթե ոչ մեկի հետ չէի շփվում: Իսկ էս շաբաթ սոցիալիզացվելու հինգ առիթ: Վաղը դանիերենն է սկսվում, հետևաբար ոնց էլ չլինի դասից հետո կգնանք պիցցայի: Հինգշաբթի փաբ քուիզն է: Ուրբաթ Թինա Դիքովի համերգը, ու արի ու տես էս անգամ խելքիս փչել է ոչ թե մենակ գնալ, այլ մի եքա իվենթ կազմակերպել, որին տասներկու հոգի գալու է: Շաբաթ այ-էս-էմի նավակով տուրն է Կոպենհագենի հյուսիսներում մի լճի վրա: Կիրակի Լուիզիանայի գրական փառատոնն է, ու հանդիպելու եմ Քոլմ Թոբինին: Առաջին անգամ եմ սիրելի գրողներից մեկին իրական կյանքում տեսնելու: Տեսնենք՝ ոնց կստացվի:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու նորից ու նորից պիտի ասեմ՝ ինչ ճիշտ բան է արձակուրդը, ճիշտ բան է ինքդ քեզ հետ մենակ մնալը, ճիշտ բան է շաբաթ-կիրակի հանգստանալը: Դուրս գալիս է, որ օրվա ընթացքում հասցնում եմ բոլոր պլանավորածներս անել: Ու զարմանում եմ, երբ պլանավորածիցս շատ եմ անում: 

Էսօր դանիերենի դասին մենակ էի: Դասատուի հետ տետատետ երեք ժամ խոսել եմ: Վերջում թեման ազատ ժամանցն էր: Հարցրեց, թե արդյոք տեքստի կերպարների վիճակն ինձ ծանո՞թ է, ե՞ս էլ եմ քիչ ազատ ժամանակ ունեմ: Ասացի, որ ի տարբերություն տեքստի կերպարների, ես երեխաներ չունեմ, հետևաբար ինչքան պետք է, էնքան էլ ազատ ժամանակ ունեմ: Զարմացավ, որովհետև ինքն էլ էրեխեք չունի: Ասացի՝ մեկ է, ամբողջ կյանքը հերիք չէ ամեն ինչ հասցնելու համար: 

Երկու օր է՝ իմ ուզած ճամփով եմ գնում, ու կարծես ամեն ինչ լավ է: Կուզեի՝ էսպես շարունակվեր: Բայց առջևում ձմեռ է: Լավ ինտեգրվել եմ. տեղացիների պես ես էլ եմ սկսել ձմեռվանից վախենալ: Երևի պետք է նախապես պատրաստվել, ամեն ինչ տեղը գցել, որ երբ ձմեռը գա, նորից ամեն ինչ իրար չխառնվի: Բայց կարծեմ անցյալ տարի եղանակից չէր, որ ամեն ինչ շուռ էր եկել:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (18.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Ալդոյին եմ տեսնելու: Հարցնելու է, թե քեզնից տեղյա՞կ եմ արդյոք: Ասելու եմ, որ վերջին անգամ հինգ ամիս առաջ եմ քեզ տեսել: Ուղիղ հինգ ամիս: Հետո շրջվելու եմ, խոսեմ Լուիզի ու Շոնի հետ: Ալդոյին հարցնելու եմ պոեզիայից: Ասելու եմ, որ ես էլ լիքը բաներ ունեմ գրած: Ասելու եմ, որ վերջին գործս Իռլանդիայում եմ գրել, բայց չեմ ուզում կարդալ: Ասելու եմ, որ վախենում եմ հանդիսատեսից ու ֆաք բառը բարձրաձայն կարդալուց:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.08.2015), Մուշու (21.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Դ-ից տեղյա՞կ ես հարցրեց:
- Մարտից չեմ տեսել,- ասացի:
- Ես էլ: Վերջին անգամ մարտի պոեզիայի երեկոն էր: Տեսնես՝ գոնե սա՞ղ ա:
Ի՞նչ կարգի ես գետնի տակ անցել, որ մեր միակ ընդհանուր ծանոթը քեզնից տեղեկություններ չունի, որ ոչ մի տեղ քաղաքում չես հայտնվում, չնայած մեր բազմաթիվ ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններին: Ուզում եմ քեզ գրել, բայց արդեն հետաքրքրությունից դրդված: 

Չգիտեմ, երևի Ալդոյի հետ էլ իմ պատճառով չես շփվում: Մի անգամ կատակով ասացիր, թե գողանում եմ քո ընկերներին: Չէի գողանում, շատ լավ գիտեիր, որ նրա հետ առանձին եմ ծանոթացել: Բայց որ պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչքան բանից ես քեզ զրկում հանուն ինձ չհանդիպելու, մի տեսակ լավ եմ զգում ինձ: Շնորհակալ եմ ազատությունս չսահմանափակելու համար:

Ու մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան հեշտ է, որ մենք ընդհանուր շրջապատներ չունենք: Ալդոյի հետ էսօրվա խոսակցությունն իրականում ծանր էր, ու մի կերպ ցրեցի, որ շատ բան բերանիցս բաց չթողնեմ: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես՝ ինչ կլիներ, եթե ամեն օր հանդիպեինք ընդհանուր ծանոթների:

Եսիմ, ջանս, ես լավ եմ, տեսնենք լավ լինելու էս մի ցիկլս ինչքան կտևի: Հույս ունեմ՝ մի ամսից երկար: Հույս ունեմ՝ դու էլ ես լավ քո քարանձավում:

Ձմեռ է գալու շուտով: Էսօր տան ճամփին նայեցի երկնքին, նայեցի աստղերին ու զգացի, որ սիրում եմ պարզ երկինքը: Թող ձմեռը գա: Արևի լույսին գուցե կարոտ մնանք, բայց գիշերները միշտ երկնքին կնայեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.08.2015), Cassiopeia (21.08.2015), Մուշու (21.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Ուլուանա (21.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում կյանքս ուղղակի եռում է: Հետաքրքիր է, որ չնայած ինտերնետ քիչ եմ մտնում, ժամանակս շատ ավելի է պակասում, ավելի շատ բան չեմ հասցնում, ու դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Ինձ դուր է գալիս, երբ քսանչորս ժամվա մեջ մի կերպ եմ խցկվում, երբ ստիպված եմ լինում հաճելիի ու ավելի հաճելիի, կարևորի ու ավելի կարևորի միջև ընտրություն կատարել: Սիրում եմ առավոտները, երբ առանց զարթուցչի վեր եմ կենում, սուրճս սարքում ու փռվում բազկաթոռին, երբ սուրճի ամեն կումի հետ կա՛մ կարդում եմ, կա՛մ գրում եմ: Սիրում եմ նաև գործի գնալու ճամփան, երբ լսում եմ Բենաբար կամ Քերեն Անն: Հետաքրքիր է՝ վերջինս պիտի որ Դ-ին հիշեցներ, որովհետև հենց ինքն է ինձ ծանոթացրել Քերենի երաժշտության հետ: Ու շատ պարզ եմ հիշում էդ օրը, պարզ եմ հիշում, թե ոնց էր Քերենն ինձ տարել: Բայց նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ նրա երգերն ինձ իմ ֆրանսիացուն էին հիշեցնում: Հետաքրքիր է, որ չնայած լիքը վեճերին, ֆրանսիացուն միշտ դրական լույսի տակ եմ հիշում ու ընկալում որպես իմ կյանքի մի սիրուն դրվագ:

Սիրում եմ նաև աշխատանքային ժամերը, աշխատանքից հետո յոգան կամ սոցիալիզացիան կամ ինչով էլ զբաղվեմ: Սիրում եմ երեկոյան տուն գալ: Ու սիրում եմ, թե ինչ կարգի կանոնակարգված ու կարգավորված է կյանքս: 

Երեկ երկուշաբթի էր, ու ճիշտ նույն ժամին էի տուն գալիս, ինչ անցյալ երկուշաբթի: Բայց արդեն լրիվ մութ էր, էլ մայրամուտը չէի կարող տեսնել: Օրերը սկսել են արագ-արագ կարճանալ: Ամառը վերջացել է:

Էսօր էլի ծիածան տեսա: Էս տարվա մեջ երրորդն էր, ամբողջ կյանքումս տեսած հինգերորդը: Կուզեի հավատալ, որ ինչ-որ բան խորհրդանշում է դա: Հա՛, նշանակում է փոթորկից հետո խաղաղություն: Ես խաղաղ եմ, շա՜տ խաղաղ:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2015), Ուլուանա (26.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակադեմիական ու ստեղծագործական կյանքը պիտի բալանսի գան: Հոդվածս ուղարկելուց հետո ստեղծագործականության պիկ էր, ու պետք էր դրա հետ մի բան անել: Ամեն առավոտ գրում էի: Էսօր վերջապես պատմվածքս վերջացրի, ու հիմա հանգիստ եմ, կարող եմ նորից վերադառնալ ակադեմիային:

Իմ ամենալավ մոտիվացնողն ու քննադատը հայրս է: Թե ինչու՞ էի էսքան տարի խուսափում նրանից կարծիք լսելուց: Նրանից լավ ոչ ոք կտոր-կտոր չի անում գրածներս:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Flamethrowers-ն եմ կարդում,- ասաց:
- Լա՞վն է,- հարցրի,- գիրքն առել եմ Լուիզիանայից:
- Լավն է,- ասաց,- քեզ դուր կգա:
...
- Գիտես, Լիզա Հանիգանն անցյալ տարի Բաստարդ կաֆեում համերգ է տվել: Էնքան հավես էր, հազիվ մի հիսուն հոգի էր ներկա: Մեկ էլ Դամիեն Ռայսենք մի քանի տարի առաջ Վեգայում համերգ տվեցին: Լիզա Հանիգանն արդեն հեռացել էր, շրջագայության վերջին համերգն էր, ու նվագում էին ինչ ուզում էին:
- Դամիեն Ռայսին այս տարի Դուբլինում տեսա:
- Մենա՞կ, թե՞ խմբի հետ:
- Մենակ:
...
- Պրագան գիտե՞ս ինչու եմ սիրում: Ինչ-որ հոգի ունի, կուտակված տրամադրություն:
- Հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում: Դրա համար ես ամեն տարի աշխատում եմ Պրագա գնալ ու ժամերով թափառում եմ այնտեղ՝ հեռու տուրիստական կենտրոններից:
- Ինձ համար էդպես Հելսինկին է: Որ ուզում եմ խաղաղվել, գնում եմ այնտեղ: Ֆինլանդիայում որտե՞ղ ես ապրել:
- Յոենսուում:
- Որտե՞ղ է դա, նույնիսկ ես չգիտեմ:
- Արևելքում:
- Ո՞րն է ամենամոտ մեծ քաղաքը:
- Սանկտ Պետերբուրգը: 500 կմ այն կողմ:

----------

Smokie (26.10.2016), Srtik (31.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ սարսափում եմ, թե ինչ աստիճանի չեմ հիշում անցյալ գարունը: Էդ բոլոր ամիսները մինչև հունիսի քսանը ինչ-որ լղոզված պատկեր են դարձել, ինչ-որ պատառիկներ, պահեր են գալիս հիշողությանս մեջ, ու ես չեմ հասկանում՝ երբ ու ոնց է եղել կամ եղել է ընդհանրապես, թե ոչ:

Էրեկ մի երգ միտս եկավ: Ո՛չ բառերն էի հիշում, ո՛չ երաժշտություն, ո՛չ կատարողին, ո՛չ նույնիսկ երբ եմ լսել: Մենակ մի նախադասություն հիշեցի, որ ասել էի էդ երգի մասին: Բայց չհիշելու ձևից հասկացա, որ պիտի որ անցյալ գարուն լինի: Երբ գուգլեցի ասածս նախադասությունն ու երգը գտա ակումբում, տեսա ամսաթիվը. հունիսի տասնհինգ:

Հունիսի քսանը շատ լավ եմ հիշում. արթնացա որպես լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ: Դրանից հետո տեղի ունեցած ամեն ինչ էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.09.2015), Նիկեա (03.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նստած ինձ ու ինձ ծիծաղում եմ: Ախր ո՞նց չծիծաղես, երբ էսքան խոխմա բաներ են կատարվում կյանքումդ: Ու կապ չունի՝ որն ուր կգնա, կապ չունի՝ ինչ կլինի: Կարևորը հիման ա, հիմիկվա ծիծաղելի-զավեշտական վիճակն ու ամենակարևորը՝ էդ ամենից հաճույք ստանալը:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.09.2015), Մուշու (06.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ խոխմա բան ա էս կյանքը: Ինչ ասես, որ չի կատարվում, ես էլ նստած ծիծաղում եմ  :Jpit: 

Ուրեմն մոտ մի ամիս առաջ, երբ ես արդեն գտել էի իմ տունը, բայց տուն փնտրողների հայտարարությունները մեկումեջ աչքովս էին ընկնում, մեկ էլ տեսա, որ մի ռուս աղջիկ գրել է, թե Կոպենհագենի հարավում տուն է ման գալիս, թե սեպտեմբերից PhD է սկսում Կոպենհագենում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ խելքիս փչեց, բայց նամակ գրեցի էդ աղջկան, ասեցի, որ մինչև տեղ չհասնի, չի կարողանա տեղ գտնել, ձեռի հետ էլ հասկացա, որ եթե հարավում է փնտրում, ուրեմն մեր կամպուսում է աշխատելու, իսկ մենք էնքան էլ շատ արտասահմանցիներ չունենք: Տենց, գրեցի նաև, որ եթե որևէ բանի կարիք ունենա, կարա ինձ դիմի, կարողացածիս չափ կօգնեմ: Շնորհակալություն հայտնեց, որոշ բաներ հարցրեց, բացատրեցի, անցավ-գնաց:

Էսօր էլի գրել էր: Ասեց, որ Կոպենհագենում ա, էլի մի երկու հարց տվեց, պատասխանեցի: Ֆեյսբուքով ընկերության առաջարկ ուղարկեց: Ու երբ մտա պրոֆիլը, ղժժոցս դրեցի. Թորի Էյմոս էր շեյրել, բայց ոչ էն ամենահայտնի հիթերից, այլ վերջին ալբոմի երգերից մեկը: Ուրեմն ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս «ոտքերով ականջներ» է (Թորին իր հավատարիմ լսարանին ֆանատ չի անվանում, անվանում է ոտքերով ականջներ): Քոմենթեցի գրառումը, թե՝ էս դու Թորի՞ ես լսում: Պարզվեց համերգներին էլ է եղել, անձամբ էլ է հանդիպել: Ու հիմա զարմանքից ուշքս գնում է. ախր ամեն օր հարյուրավոր-հազարավոր մարդիկ են տուն փնտրելու հայտարարություն գրում: Թե ինչու՞ բռնեցի, հենց էս մեկին գրեցի:

Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց գիտեմ, որ կամպուսում մենք լավ ընկերներ ենք լինելու: Ուրեմն Մագդային միացավ նաև Կատերինան:

----------

Alphaone (15.09.2015), Cassiopeia (07.09.2015), Mr. Annoying (07.09.2015), Smokie (08.09.2015), Լուսաբեր (18.09.2015), Մուշու (08.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2015), Ուլուանա (07.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ հաճախ մենք մարդկանց հետ չենք ծանոթանում, չենք շփվում, որովհետև հավես չունենք հերթական մակերեսային հարաբերության, հավես չունենք, որովհետև գիտենք, որ էս մի անգամն է, ու վերջ, էլ էս մարդուն չենք տեսնելու: Բայց կյանքի սիրունություններից մեկն էլ հենց էդ է. մարդկանց հետ խոսել ինքնաթիռում, համերգների ժամանակ, ընդհանուր ընկերոջ փարթիին, զրուցել առանց սպասումների, առանց ակնկալելու, որ նորից եք հանդիպելու, շփվել առանց կախվածության ու կապվածության, հետո էդ շփումը ծալել, դնել հիշողությունների դարակում որպես մի սիրուն պատմություն քո կյանքից: Պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլոր մարդիկ, որոնց հետ մի երկու բառ փոխանակում ես, ընկերներ դառնան: Պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլոր ժամադրությունները հարաբերություն դառնան: Պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլոր թիմային աշխատանքները համագործակցություն դառնան: էդ բոլորը սիրուն են հենց ժամանակի կոնկրետ կետում, կոնկրետ պահի: Հետո արդեն դառնում են ռուտին:

----------

Alphaone (15.09.2015), Cassiopeia (08.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Peace (16.09.2015), Smokie (08.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2015), Ուլուանա (08.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ նոր տան մուտքի մոտ կա մի կետ, որտեղ իջնում եմ հեծանիվից, դարպասը բացում, որ բակ մտնեմ: Այ էդ կետում սիրում եմ մի պահ կանգնել ու երկնքին նայել: Երբ ամպամած չէ, էդտեղից երևացող աստղերը հատկապես խիտ են ու անհամար: Նայում եմ, ու շունչս կտրվում է:

Սիրում եմ աստղերին նայել նաև հեծանիվ քշելիս: Նայում եմ ու հասկանում, թե որքան մեծ է տիեզերքը ու որքան փոքր եմ ես, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ինչ մեծ պատիվ է նման տիեզերքի փոքրիկ մասնիկը լինելը:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Smokie (10.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ քո մասին գրել, որովհետև դու դեմք ես: Ինձ դուր է գալիս քեզ հետ խաղալը: Ինձ դուր է գալիս քեզ հետ ծիծաղելը: Ինձ դուր է գալիս փաբ քուիզի ժամանակ գրիչը քեզ պարզելը՝ պահանջելով, որ պատասխանը գրես: Ինձ դուր են գալիս նաև քո լսած երգերը: Ինձ դուր է գալիս չարաճճի հայացքով աչքերիդ մեջ նայել:

Մեկ-մեկ զարմանում եմ, թե ինչքան նման եք դուք, ու ինչ-որ բան կա ձեր մեջ, որ ուժեղ ձգում է ինձ: Զարմանում եմ նաև, թե որքան նման է այս ամենն անցյալ տարվան, բայց որքան տարբեր է իմ վարքը: Ու նաև զարմանում եմ, թե որքան տարբեր եք դուք, ու էդ տարբերությունն է ձգում, համոզվածությունը, որ նույնը չի կրկնվի: Ինձ դուր է գալիս, որ խելքս չեմ կորցնում քեզ համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Mr. Annoying (11.09.2015), Smokie (10.09.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Մուշու (10.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Կներես ընդհատելու համար,- ասացի,- իմ սիրած երգերից է:
Ֆոնին Ջուլյա և Անգուս Սթոունների Sadder Than You-ն էր գնում: Էն երգը, որը Յոենսուում ապրելիս մի օր 147 անգամ լսեցի, որն անցյալ գարուն ինձ ամենաշատ հուզող երգերից էր ու որը Սթոուն քույր ու եղբայրները հազվադեպ են կենդանի կատարում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրենց հիմնական ալբոմներում երգը չկա:
- Հանուն երգի արժե,- ասաց:
Խոսեցինք երգերից ու համերգներից ու նվագելուց: Խոստացա, որ կերգեմ, եթե իր ֆիլմը ցուցադրության հանի: Հետո դուրս եկանք բակ ու փռվեցինք աթոռներին՝ նայելով կամաց-կամաց ուրբաթ գիշերվա մեջ կորող Կոպենհագենին: Հետևում քեֆ-ուրախություն էր, իսկ մենք ուղղակի նայում էինք իրար ու ժամերով զրուցում՝ առանց հոգնելու:
- Եթե մենք շարունակենք հանդիպել, ստիպված պիտի հայերեն սովորեմ,- ասաց:
Ցրտից դողում էինք:
- Կոպենհագենի ամառը մի օրով էլ ձգեցինք,- ասաց: 
Ժամերը հոսում էին, իսկ մենք խոսում էինք ու խոսում ու խոսում: Ծիծաղում էինք երեխաների պես և ուղղակի զգում: Կոպենհագենի փոքրիկ Թղթի կղզու վրա աշխարհը մերն էր:

Վաղուց չէի հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը ռեալում ավելի անկեղծ է, քան վիրտուալում: 

Շնորհակալ եմ, որ հայտնվեցիր իմ կյանքում:

----------

Alphaone (15.09.2015), Cassiopeia (12.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, դու հաստատ իրական չես: Դու չես կարող իրական լինել: Դու չես կարող էդ աստիճանի համապատասխանել էն բոլոր-բոլոր կետերին, որոնք մտքումս դրել էի, ու էն կետերին, որոնց մասին չէի մտածել: Ես չգիտեի, որ դու գոյություն ունես:

----------

Alphaone (13.09.2015), Cassiopeia (13.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկզբում անկեղծությունդ վախեցնում էր ինձ: Հետո զգացի, որ դու էլ ինձնից ես նույնն ակնկալում: Դու սպասում ես, որ կդրսևորեմ մի հատկանիշ, որն այնքա՜ն բնական էր ինձ մոտ ու այնքա՜ն խորն էի թաքցրել տարիների ընթացքում: Էն անկեղծությունն էր, որ զոռով սեղմում էի ներսումս, բայց մեկ-մեկ էս ու էն արանքից դուրս էր պրծնում, ու դրա պատճառով քննադատվում ու տրորվում էի: Դու նրբորեն բացում ես դուռն ու թողնում, որ անկեղծությունն ինքն իր ոտքով դուրս գա: Եվ այն ոչնչացնելու փոխարեն փայփայում ես, գուրգուրում:

Շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու դու լինելով քաջալերում ես, որ ես էլ ես լինեմ:

----------

Alphaone (15.09.2015), Cassiopeia (13.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2015), Ուլուանա (16.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում են՝ իսկական սերը գժական չի լինում, պաժառներով չի լինում, վայրիվերումներ չի ունենում, առանց ջանքերի է, դանդաղ է ու թեթև է զարգանում:
Չգիտեմ՝ մենք կսիրենք իրար, թե ոչ, բայց քեզ հետ հանգիստ եմ, ու ինձ դուր է գալիս, որ դու ես ղեկին: 
Էս օրը երկար կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես սթրեսված վիճակից հանեցիր ինձ ու թե ինչպես անծանոթ պատուհանի տակ կանգնած իրար փաթաթված սպասում էինք, թե երբ անձրևը կկտրվի, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ երբ չի կտրվի:

----------

Alphaone (17.09.2015), Cassiopeia (16.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Աթեիստ (20.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2015), Շինարար (16.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու ճիշտն էսպես է, որ երկուսս էլ մեր զբաղվածությունից ժամեր ենք ճղում, որ իրար հետ անցկացնենք, որ չկա նվնվոց, թե՝ ինձ շատ ժամանակ չես տրամադրում, չկա նախանձ, չկա մրցակցություն: Կա փոխադարձ հիացմունք, քաջալերանք, հարգանք ու հասկացվածություն: Ու կան մեր թերությունները, որոնք մեկս առաջ է քաշում, մյուսս զարմանքով խոստովանում, որ սիրում է այդ հատկանիշը:
- Կներես, չեմ կարողանում թաքցնել էմոցիաներս,- ասում է:
- Եվ դա ինձ դուր է գալիս,- պատասխանում եմ:

----------

Alphaone (17.09.2015), Cassiopeia (16.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Աթեիստ (20.09.2015), Լուսաբեր (18.09.2015), Մուշու (16.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2015), Ուլուանա (17.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Լավ է, որ Պորտուգալիա ես գնում,- ասաց,- կհասցնեմ քեզ կարոտել:
- Դրա ի՞նչն է լավ:
Եվ հիմա, երբ հյուրանոցում պառկած քո մասին եմ մտածում, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչն է լավ: Առողջ, թեթև կարոտ է ու ցանկություն քեզ նորից տեսնելու: Եվ քո մեյլն է, թե՝ քեզ պաշտոնապես կարոտում եմ: 
- 22-ի՞ն ես գալիս Պորտուգալիայից: Ուրեմն մի ամբողջ քսանչորս ժամ ունենք իրար տեսնելու համար: Ես 23-ի երեկոյան եմ գնում:
Ինձ դուր է գալիս, որ քո մեյլերը պարզ են, կարճ ու առանց ձևականությունների: Կտեսնվենք շուտով ու միասին համերգ կգնանք:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.09.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Աթեիստ (20.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամբողջ կյանքումս կարծել եմ, թե անսլուխ եմ: Օդից չեմ վերցրել: Միշտ, երբ փորձել եմ երգել, ինձ ասել են՝ բերանդ փակի: Կիթառ նվագելիս էլ նոտաներից պոկվել չէի կարողանում, մինչև նյութն անգիր չէի անում: Հետն էլ վերջերս հայ ընկերներիցս մեկն ասաց, որ անգլերեն ահավոր ակցենտով եմ խոսում, հետևաբար պիտի որ անսլուխ լինեմ: Սկսեցի լեզվաբանական բացատրություններ տալ, որ ակցենտն ու երաժշտական լսողությունը տարբեր բաներ են, որ չնայած անսլուխ եմ, բայց ակցենտ բոլորն ունեն, ինքն էլ հետը, բայց ինքն իրենը չի լսում և այլն: 

Բայց վերջերս մեկն ասեց, թե չի հավատում՝ անսլուխ եմ: Սկսեցի դիմադրել, բացատրել, որ ինձ լավ չգիտի, որ իրոք էդպես է, որ պարադոքսալ է, որ էդքան երաժշտություն եմ լսում ու անսլուխ եմ, բայց մեկ է, դա դառը ճշմարտություն է: Մտածում էի՝ ուզում է կոմպլիմենտ արած լինի: Ինքն էլ թե՝ չէ որ չէ, անհնար է անսլուխ լինես, անսլուխ մարդը երաժշտություն չի լսում, թե՝ մարդկանց ձայնի ինտոնացիայից հասկանում է նա անսլուխ է, թե չէ, իմից պարզ զգացվում է, որ ունեմ երաժշտական լսողություն: Սկսեցի պատմել երգելու անհաջող փորձերիս մասին: Իսկ նա՝ դա հաշիվ չէ, նոտան չկարողանալ արտաբերելն ու սլուխ ունենալ-չունենալը տարբեր բաներ են, որովհետև առաջինը զանազան վոկալ տեխնիկաներով է պայմանավորված, ինչը հնարավոր է սովորել: Հետն էլ ասաց, որ ինձ անպայման մի օր երգացնելու է, որ եթե իրեն հանդիպելուց հետո տասներկու տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ կիթառը ձեռքս եմ վերցրել, ուրեմն երգել էլ կսկսեմ: Ծիծաղեցի, ասացի՝ անհնար բան է:

Էսօր կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ զեկուցողներից մեկը նոտաների երկու հաջորդականություն ներկայացրեց, հետո երրորդը միացրեց, հարցրեց, թե առաջին երկուսից որին է համապատասխանում: Դահլիճի կեսից ավելին երկրորդի օգտին քվեարկեց, ես ու ավելի քչերը՝ առաջինի: Ճիշտ պատասխանն առաջինն էր: Էդպես մտածեցի՝ գուցե իրոք նա ճիշտ էր, էդքան էլ անսլուխ չեմ:

Եկա հյուրանոց, փնտրեցի երաժշտական լսողության թեստ ու անցա թեստը: Արդյունքների վրա շշմեցի-մնացի. 100% ճիշտ: 

Դե արի ու մի սիրի էն մարդուն, որն իմ մեջ ընդամենը երկրորդ հանդիպման ժամանակ տեսել ա մի բան, ինչն ուրիշները, անգամ ես ինքս, տարիներ շարունակ չեն տեսել:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Yevuk (21.09.2015), Արշակ (21.09.2015), Մուշու (20.09.2015), Շինարար (21.09.2015), Ուլուանա (21.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախ ես ոնց եմ սիրում իմ կյանքը  :Jpit:  Առավոտյան ժամը վեցին դուրս եկա Ավայրոյի հյուրանոցից, գնացի Լիսաբոնի օդանավակայան, նստեցի ինքնաթիռս, հասա Կոպենհագեն: Տուն մտա Ավայրոյից դուրս գալուց տասը ժամ անց: Միացրեցի կոմպս, արագ-արագ գործնական մեյլերիս պատասխանեցի, ինձ կարգի բերեցի, իսկ հիմա դուրս եմ գնում, գնամ համերգ: Գրողը տանի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Մուշու (22.09.2015), Նիկեա (24.09.2015), Շինարար (23.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Սա մեր ամենակարևոր ժամադրությունն է,- ասացիր,- որովհետև երկուսս էլ երաժշտության գիժ ենք:
- Գիտեմ,- ասացի,- համերգների ժամանակ ես ուրիշ մարդ եմ դառնում:
- Ի՞նչ ուրիշ:
- Կտեսնես:
Ու մենք երկուսով ուրիշ մարդ դարձանք: Ձեռքդ բռնած, իրար գրկած, համբուրվելով, գարեջուր խմելով, համերգից հետո բեմի վրա նստելով, մինչ լույսն ուղիղ մեզ վրա կգցեին, ու մենք կփախչեինք սփոթլայթից:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (23.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), GriFFin (24.09.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Մուշու (25.09.2015), Նիկեա (24.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ շրջապատում շատ են մարդիկ, որոնց մոտիվացնում եմ, ոգևորում, համոզում, որ անեն իրենց գործը: Ու դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Բայց բավական հաճախ պատահում է, որ ես էլ եմ ինչ-որ մեկի կարիքն ունենում, որ ինձ մոտիվացնի ու ոգևորի, որովհետև այն միջավայրում, որտեղ աշխատում եմ, ավելի շատ կոտրում են ու դեմոտիվացնում: Չգիտեմ՝ գուցե մշակութային տարբերություններից է կամ գուցե իրոք չուզողություն են անում (իմ ընկերներից մեկը, որն ուրիշ երկրում է ակադեմիայում աշխատում, համոզված է, որ երկրորդն է) կամ պարզապես ղեկավարիս ոչ կոմպետենտությունից է (տեսաբան է, էքսպերիմենտալ բաները լավ չի հասկանում): Բայց փաստն այն է, որ անընդհատ կռիվ տալու, հանձնվել-չհանձնվելու վիճակներում եմ իմ աշխատանքում, ու երբեմն այնքան ուժեղ եմ դեմոտիվացվում, որ քիչ է մնում՝ մտնեմ ղեկավարիս օֆիս, ասեմ՝ էլ չեմ կարող, դուրս եմ գալիս գործից: 

Իմ կյանքում միայն մի հոգի կա, որն իրոք մոտիվացնում է ինձ: Էդ մի հոգու շնորհիվ մագիստրոսական թեզս ընտիր գրեցի, ու հիմա շարունակում եմ դիսերտացիայիս վրա աշխատել: Սիլվիան է: Նրան տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ հազիվ եմ տեսնում: Բայց ամեն անգամ հանդիպելիս մի երկու լավ խոսք է ասում, հետս տանում եմ: Էս անգամ Պորտուգալիայում էր, երբ բոլորին հրաժեշտ տվեցի ու քայլեցի դեպի հյուրանոց, Սիլվիան դրսում կանգնած ծխում էր: «Հիշիր,- ասաց,- դու ղեկավարի կարիք չունես: Օգտագործիր ուղեղդ»: 

Ու հիմա վերադարձել եմ Կոպենհագեն, աշխատում եմ լրիվ ավտոնոմ, առանց ղեկավարիս հետ խորհրդակցելու: Ստացվում է:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (25.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), GriFFin (27.09.2015), Mr. Annoying (25.09.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Աթեիստ (28.09.2015), Ուլուանա (25.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ սիրած տղամարդիկ իրարից ահավոր տարբեր են եղել: Էն կարգի տարբեր, որ երբեմն զարմացել եմ իմ ճաշակի բազմազանության վրա: Բայց ամենազարմանալին էն ա, որ դու էդ բոլոր-բոլորի հանրագումարն ես, ունես բոլորի դրական հատկանիշները ու չունես բացասականները: Ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ եմ զգում հիմա: Մենակ մի բան գիտեմ. սիրում եմ քո ներկայությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (28.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), GriFFin (27.09.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (29.09.2015), Աթեիստ (28.09.2015), Ուլուանա (27.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՜նց եմ սիրում քեզ կամաց-կամաց, կտոր-կտոր, քայլ առ քայլ բացահայտելը: Ու ինչքա՜ն ուրախ եմ, որ դու կաս իմ կյանքում:
Ուզում եմ քո մասին գրել, բայց չի ստացվում: 
Ո՜նց եմ սիրում քեզ կարոտել, որովհետև գնահատում եմ ոչ միայն քեզ հետ անցկացրած յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանս, այլև այն ժամերը, որոնք անցնում են՝ ինձ մոտեցնելով քեզ:
Ես գիտեմ. մի օր սիրելու եմ քեզ: Սիրելու եմ քեզ, որովհետև դու կռիվ ես տալիս ինձ համար:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (29.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (29.09.2015), Մուշու (29.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա՝ քեզ ինչ-որ մեկը խաբար ա տվել, թե ինչպիսի մարդ եմ ու ինչ նախասիրություններ ունեմ: Ախր հավատս չի գալիս, թե ոնց ես կարողանում մաթեմատիկական ճշտությամբ ինձ հետ վարվել էնպես, ինչպես ինձ դուր է գալիս: 

Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ երեկոները, երբ սթրեսված գալիս եմ տուն, ու դու օրերն ես հաշվում մինչև մեր հաջորդ հանդիպում:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (30.09.2015), Enna Adoly (30.09.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (01.10.2015), Գալաթեա (30.09.2015), Ուլուանա (30.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիոլենն էսօր ասում ա.
- Սքրաբըլ խաղալ սիրու՞մ ես: Ամերիկյան սքրաբըլ եմ նվեր ստացել:
- Պուճուր ժամանակ խաղացել եմ: Բայց գիտես չէ լեզվակիրների հետ ինչ անդուր ա,- ասում եմ ու հիշում, թե ոնց տարիներ առաջ Խրոնինգենում ամերիկացի Դեյվիդը բոլորին ջախջախեց:
- Հա, հիշում եմ, թե կոնկրետ մի լեզվակրի հետ ինչ անդուր էր:
- Ո՞վ էր,- հարցնում եմ ու Վիոլենի ու Լինեի հայացքներից հասկանում եմ, հիշում ու սկսում ծիծաղել,- հա, անդուր էր:
- Տպավորություն էր, որ եթե չկրի, կլացի:
Էդ երեկոն էնքա՜ն հեռու է թվում հիմա: Երեկ էլ ղեկավարիս հետ խոսելիս հիշեցինք նրան որպես «իռլանդացի քեյսը»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրում եմ ուժեղ կանանց տեսակը, հատկապես երբ պրոֆեսորներ են լինում: 

Նրանից միշտ վախեցել եմ, ներկայությունից դողացել: Ու զարմանալի էր լրիվ ուրիշ միջավայրում տեսնելը: Զարմանալի էր ուրիշ լույսի տակ տեսնելը: Խոստովանեցի, որ վախենում եմ իրենից: Ասաց, որ ինքը գիտեր, որ միշտ վախենում էի: 

Մի տեսակ էս չոր, վախենալու կանայք են, որ ինձ հիացնում են, որովհետև անպայման մի պահ է գալիս, որ տեսնում ես նրանց փափուկ կողմն ու նվիրվածությունն աշխատանքին ու լիքը թաքցրած էմոցիաներ, տեսնում ես ու ուզում, որ երբ վաթսուն տարեկան դառնաս, դու էլ էդպիսին լինես:

Իսկ քեզ, թանկագինս, պիտի շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ, որ իմ կյանքի էս սարսափելի շաբաթվա ընթացքում ուժ էիր տալիս հեռվից հեռու: Երջանիկ մարդ եմ, որ քեզ ունեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (04.10.2015), GriFFin (03.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (08.10.2015), Մուշու (03.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ սպանում են ձեր երկուսի նմանությունները: Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում է՝ դու նրա գենամոդիֆիկացված տարբերակն ես: Ոնց որ վերցնեին նրան, դուրս շպրտեին էն բոլոր ահավոր հատկանիշները, ավելացնեին լավերը ու ստեղծեին քեզ: Իսկ Gray Room-ի պահն ամենաահավորն էր: 

Բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե ինչպես խելքս չի գնում քեզ համար ու ինչքան լավ եմ զգում քեզ հետ: Ինձ դուր է գալիս սպասել հանդիպման օրվան: Ինձ ուղղակի դուր է գալիս, թե ոնց ենք մենք ընդհանրապես: Քո շնորհիվ սկսել եմ նաև փողոցի կարմիր լույսերը սիրել. կարմիր լույսերը համբուրվելու համար են:

----------

CactuSoul (06.10.2015), Cassiopeia (05.10.2015), GriFFin (06.10.2015), John (14.10.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (08.10.2015), մարիօ (05.10.2015), Մուշու (05.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն անգամ քեզ տեսնելուց հետո ինքս ինձ հարցնում եմ. «Սիրու՞մ եմ քեզ»: Պատասխանս միանշանակ է. «Դեռ չէ»: 

Իմ բոլոր տղամարդիկ ինձ վրա կոնկրետ ձևով ազդելով են աչքի ընկել: Դու ինձ հանգստացնողն ու խաղաղեցնողն ես, երբ աշխարհի ամենակատաղած մարդն եմ: Ու չես պատկերացնի, թե ինձ նման ներվային մեկի համար դա ինչ մեծ ձեռքբերում է:

Ես չգիտեմ՝ մինչև երբ կշարունակենք միասին լինել, բայց դա ինձ այսօր չի հետաքրքրում: Այսօր ինձ հետաքրքրում է միայն այն, որ քեզ հանդիպելիս աշխարհի բոլոր խնդիրներն ուսերիցս ընկնում են, ու այնպիսի զգացողություն է առաջանում, ասես ինձ համար հանգիստ լողում եմ ալիքների վրա: Շնորհակալ եմ, թանկագինս:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.10.2015), GriFFin (07.10.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (07.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (08.10.2015), Գալաթեա (07.10.2015), Մուշու (07.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ինչի՞ս էր նա, ինչի՞ս էր էդքան ցավը, եթե, միևնույն է, քեզ էի հանդիպելու: Հետո հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ գուցե չգնահատեի, եթե նա չպատահեր ինձ: Չէի տեսնի քո բոլոր այն արժանիքները, որոնք ի սպառ բացակայում էին նրա մոտ: Ու ի վերջո, չէի հասկանա՝ ինչ եմ փնտրում: Իսկ ես փնտրում էի քեզ, բայց երբևէ չէի հավատում, որ կգտնեմ: Մինչև հիմա չեմ հավատում:

Ու հաստատ արժեր այդ ցավը, եթե դա պիտի ինձ բերեր, հասցներ քեզ մոտ: Քեզ հետ ինձ տանն եմ զգում:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.10.2015), John (14.10.2015), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (08.10.2015), Մուշու (08.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2015), Ուլուանա (08.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու գիտես, որ կյանքումդ ինչ-որ բան փոխվել է, երբ պատմություններ ես հավաքում միայն ու միայն կոնկրետ մեկին պատմելու համար:

Գիտես, որ կյանքումդ ինչ-որ բան փոխվել է, երբ զանազան բաներից հրաժարվում ես երեկոն կոնկրետ մեկի հետ անցկացնելու համար:

Գիտես, որ կյանքումդ ինչ-որ բան փոխվել է, երբ ճամփորդելիս պարտավորված ես զգում մի անկյուն գտնել, որ մեյլդ գրես:

Գիտես, որ կյանքումդ ինչ-որ բան փոխվել է, երբ ամեն հաջորդ օրվան անհամբերությամբ ես սպասում:

Կարոտել եմ, ջանս, չեմ համբերում, թե երբ ինքնաթիռը վայրէջք կկատարի Կոպենհագենում:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2015), GriFFin (12.10.2015), Smokie (13.10.2015), Yevuk (15.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (12.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2015), Նիկեա (12.10.2015), Շինարար (12.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ինչքան բախտավոր մարդ եմ, որ հանդիպել եմ քեզ: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու իրական ես: Գրողը տանի, դու իրական ես, դու կաս, դու շոշափելի ես:
Գրողը տանի, ես քեզ սիրում եմ, հա, սիրում եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.10.2015), John (14.10.2015), Smokie (14.10.2015), Yevuk (15.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (14.10.2015), Մուշու (14.10.2015), Ուլուանա (14.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միշտ կարծել եմ՝ մարդկային երջանկությունը վերին սահման ունի, ու ես հասել էի էդ վերին սահմանին: Դու բռնեցիր ձեռքիցս ու տարար դրանից վերև, որտեղ արդեն ոչ թե երջանկություն է, այլ անանուն ինչ-որ մի բան, որտեղ լողում ենք երկուսով: Ես սիրում եմ մեր աշխարհը, մեր աշխարհից դուրս քո աշխարհն ու իմ աշխարհը, որոնք կամաց-կամաց միահյուսվում են: Բայց ամենաշատը սիրում եմ քեզ կարոտելն ու կարոտից հետո քեզ տեսնելը:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.10.2015), John (15.10.2015), Smokie (19.10.2015), Yevuk (15.10.2015), Մուշու (15.10.2015), Ուլուանա (16.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ մարդիկ հիանում են Դանիայով, էստեղ երկար տարիներ ապրող արտասահմանցիներն ասում են. «Համբերի մինչև աշուն, տեսնենք՝ ինչքան կսիրես»:
Հոկտեմբերից սկսած օրերը կարճանում են, մթնում, անձրևը դառնում է անդադար: Բայց սիրում եմ տարվա էս հատվածը, երբ իմաստ չկա սպասելու, որ անձրևը դադարի, որովհետև այն շարունակվելու է օրերով ու շաբաթներով, երբ հեծանիվդ գլորվում է սղլիկ տերևների վրայով, երբ սենյակի արհեստական լույսն ուղղակի ծանրացնում է դրսի գորշությունը:

Սկսում ես տխրել: Ինչ-որ տաք, հաճելի տխրություն է: Սկսում ես կարոտել մարդկանց, որոնց վաղուց չես կարոտել, հեծանիվով երկար ճամփաները չեն վախեցնում, որովհետև ժամերով Ջուլյա Սթոուն ես լսելու: Տարվա այն պահն է, երբ բոլոր տեսակի զգացողություններն են սրվում, անգամ ընդհանուր մռայլությանը հակասող երջանկությունը: Ու հարց ես տալիս քեզ՝ արդյոք երջանկությունն ու տխրությունն իրար հակասո՞ղ զգացողություններ են: 

Սիրում եմ սկանդինավյան աշունը:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2015), Cassiopeia (16.10.2015), ivy (16.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (16.10.2015), Smokie (19.10.2015), Yevuk (18.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (16.10.2015), Ուլուանա (17.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա էս ամենը: Ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ գիտակցված ա, ուղեղի զոռ, ցանկացած առաջընթաց մաշկիդ վրա զգում ես, ցանկացած զարգացում մեծ ձեռքբերում ես համարում, հետո՝ խորը շունչ քաշում, թե՝ էս լեվելն էլ բարով-խերով հաղթահարեցինք: Ոնց որ երեխայի զարգացմանը հետևես, թե՝ այսօր առաջին անգամ ժպտաց, այսօր առաջին անգամ նստեց, այսօր առաջին անգամ «մամա» ասաց: Ու դանդաղ, շատ դանդաղ, համատեղ ջանքերով այս ամենն առաջ է գնում: Եվ երբ հասնենք այնտեղ, ուր գնում էինք, այնքան թանկ կլինի մեր ձեռքբերումը, որ ամեն կերպ կդողանք վրան, չենք թողնի, որ հենց էնպես կործանվի:


Էս գրառումն ուղիղ մի տարի առաջ եմ արել: Անընդհատ միտս է գալիս, անընդհատ բացում ու կարդում եմ, օրագրումս էլ մի ուրիշ տեղ եմ մեջբերել: Մի տարի անց հասկացել եմ, որ այդքան դանդաղ, զոռով առաջ գնացող հարաբերությունները դատապարտված են ձախողվելու, ու ինչ-որ պահի գալու է մի լեվել, որը չի հաղթահարվելու: Ինչ-որ մի օր հասկանալու ես, որ ավելի լավ է՝ թույլ տաս կործանվի, քան էդպես շարունակես:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.10.2015), Smokie (19.10.2015), Yevuk (18.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (19.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՜նչ հավես առավոտ ա: Ադյալով փաթաթված նստած եմ, մինչ դրսում երկինքը կամաց-կամաց բացվում ա: Ցերեկային լամպս արևի իմիտացիա ա անում: Սուրճի տաք բաժակը բռնել եմ ու մտածում եմ սպասվող օրվա մասին: Ծանր աշխատանքային օրվանից հետո համերգ ենք գնալու: Գրողը տանի, Starsailor-ի համերգն է: Երբևէ մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ նրանք նորից կսկսեն համերգներ տալ: Գրողը տանի, մենակ չեմ գնալու: Էլի իրար փաթաթված կվայելենք համերգը: 

Որ ասում էի՝ կապ չունի մարդն ինչ է լսում, կարևորը՝ ինչպես է լսում:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2015), Cassiopeia (19.10.2015), Meme (24.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (19.10.2015), Smokie (19.10.2015), Yevuk (20.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (19.10.2015), Մուշու (19.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտե՞ս քո մեջ մեկ էլ ինչն եմ սիրում: Քո շնորհիվ կապ եմ հաստատել իմ տասնչորս տարեկան Եսի հետ, էն մեկի, որին էդքան կարոտում էի համալսարան գնալուց հետո ու որից կամաց-կամաց հրաժարվեցի, երբ պարզեցի, որ մեր աշխարհում դա անընդունելի կերպար է, իսկ պատմությունը՝ անհետաքրքիր ու անկարևոր: Քո շնորհիվ ես իմ տասնչորս տարեկանին նորից ջրի երես եմ հանում, հիշում դեպքեր, որոնք վաղուց թաղել էի ուղեղիս եսիմ որ ծալքերում, վերապրում եմ էդ ժամանակներն ու գնահատում դրանք: Քո շնորհիվ ես իմ տարբեր տարիքի Եսերին, իմ բոլոր դրսևորումներին, որոնք տարիների ընթացքում շաղ էի տվել տարբեր տեղերում, հերթով հավաքում եմ այստեղ: Էս ամենն էնքան անսովոր ու հաճելի է: Չես պատկերացնի, թե որքան է ինձ դուր գալիս իմ տասնչորս տարեկանի հետ նորից հաղորդակցվելը: Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան եմ սիրում քեզ:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.10.2015), cold skin (09.11.2015), Meme (24.10.2015), Smokie (21.10.2015), Yevuk (21.10.2015), Մուշու (20.10.2015), Ուլուանա (21.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիրակի երեկոն ուկուլիլի նվագելուց լավ անցկացնելու էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ ձև կա  :Jpit: 
Հանձնեցիր ինձ գործիքն ու ասացիր. «Շատ հեշտ է. կես ժամում կսովորես»: Հավատս չեկավ, բայց այսօր, երբ մի քիչ ինտերնետում փորփրեցի, հայտնաբերեցի, որ կես ժամում արդեն մի երգ նվագում էի: 
Դու ջրի երես ես հանում իմ մոռացված, խորտակված նախասիրություններն ու ունակությունները: Երբ տասներեք տարի անց կիթառը մի կողմի շպրտեցի ու որոշեցի այլևս այն չվերցնել, մտքովս կանցնե՞ր, որ այսքան տարի անց այդ գիտելիքներս պետք էին գալու: 

Ուկուլիլին իմ նոր ընկերն է դառնում, սթրեսը հաղթահարելու նոր միջոցը: Քեզ հետ միասին:

Ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե ինչպես ես ջրի երես հանում իմ բոլոր դրսևորումները: Քո միջոցով բացահայտում եմ ինքս ինձ: Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.10.2015), GriFFin (26.10.2015), Smokie (26.10.2015), Yevuk (07.11.2015), Մուշու (25.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էնքան հավես էր, երբ համերգի հերթի մեջ կանգնած ժամանակ պայուսակիցդ հանեցիր տաք ուտելիքը ու տվեցիր ինձ:
- Մտածեցի՝ գործից հետո չես հասցնի տուն գնալ ընթրիքի, սոված կլինես,- ասացիր:
- Հոգատար ես,- ասացի:
- Ինձ դուր է գալիս քո մասին հոգ տանելը:
- Ինձ էլ:
Քեզ հետ ես փափուկ եմ, խոցելի ու նուրբ: Ու դա ինձ դուր է գալիս:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.11.2015), cold skin (09.11.2015), laro (06.11.2015), Meme (04.11.2015), Smokie (04.11.2015), Yevuk (07.11.2015), Լուսաբեր (16.11.2015), Մուշու (03.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2015), Նիկեա (08.11.2015), Ուլուանա (05.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Եթե հավես ունենանք, դուրս կգանք խմելու», «Եթե ջղայնանանք, բեմը հեռու չի լինի», «Ամսի 25-ին կտեսնենք՝ ինչքան զբաղված ենք, նոր կորոշենք՝ գնա՞նք էդ համերգին, թե չէ»: Էս արտահայտությունների մեջ լիքը ջերմություն կա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ վախենալու է: Զգում ես, թե ինչպես են ես ու դուն կամաց-կամաց վերանում ու դառնում մենք: Մենք սիրում ենք մորի, սիրում ենք կենդանի համերգներ, սիրում ենք Ռետրո սրճարանը:

Մենքով կյանքը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է դառնում: Այն բաները, որոնք եսը չէր սիրում, մենքը սիրում է, եսին ջղայնացնում էր, մենքին հաճելի է, եսին հուսահատեցնում էր, մենքին քաջալերում է: Ու կյանքը շարունակվում է որպես մենք՝ լցված փոխզիջումներով, փոխադարձ հարգանքով ու մենքի մյուս բաղադրիչին երջանկացնելու անհագ ցանկությամբ:

Մենքը վախենալու է, բայց պետք է սովորել մենքի ներսում ես ու դու մնալ: Ու մենքն ավելի ուժեղ է, քան ես ու դուն:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.11.2015), Smokie (21.11.2015), Yevuk (07.11.2015), Աթեիստ (06.11.2015), մարիօ (05.11.2015), Մուշու (06.11.2015), Նիկեա (08.11.2015), Ուլուանա (06.11.2015), Վոլտերա (12.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուղիղ մի տարի առաջ այս օրն ասացիր, որ թունելի վերջում լույս է երևում: Հույս ունեմ՝ մի տարի անց դեռ տեսնում ես լույսը: Իսկ ես թունելում չեմ, իմ շուրջն ամեն ինչ է լուսավոր: Մի տարի առաջ այս օրն ինձ սեր խոստովանեցիր ու դա այնքան վատ արեցիր, որ ես դա որպես պլատոնական սեր ընկալեցի: 
Վախենալու չափ հստակ եմ հիշում անցյալ տարվա այս ժամանակների մեր օրերը: Դու եկար Բոտանիկ հինգ րոպե ուշացումով, ասացիր, որ Դամիեն Ռայսի Grey Room-ն էիր լսում ռիփիթի վրա: Ասացիր, որ նոր ալբոմը դեռ չես լսել: Բոտանիկում ֆալաֆել կերանք: Դու ինձ տվեցիր այն կարմիր ծրարը, որի մեջ խոստովանությունդ ու Էլթոն Ջոնի համերգի տոմսն էին: Հետո գնացինք համերգ: Անընդհատ ինձ էիր նայում: Աչքերդ լցվում էին: Ֆորումից քայլեցինք դեպի Նորեպորտ: Լճերի մոտով անցանք: Դու կանգնեցիր ու նկարեցիր կամրջի վրայի արարածներին: Ասացիր, որ քեզ երես եմ տալիս՝ ամեն անգամ հեծանիվով քեզ հետ քայլելով: Ասացի, որ ինձ ավելի հաճելի է ոչ մենակ քայլելը, քան մենակով հեծանիվ քշելը:

Ուղիղ մի տարի անց ես ուրիշի եմ սիրում: Հույս ունեմ՝ լավ ես:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.11.2015), cold skin (20.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (13.11.2015), Smokie (21.11.2015), Yevuk (14.11.2015), մարիօ (16.11.2015), Մուշու (13.11.2015), Ուլուանա (13.11.2015), Վոլտերա (12.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դավիթը մի անգամ ասեց՝ Զորիկին ասեցի Զորիկ ձյաձյա, նեղացավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գլուխս պայթում ա: Էսօր ժամը տասին եմ արթնացել: Անցյալ գիշեր էլ շուտ էի պառկել քնելու: Սովոր չեմ էս տրամադրությանը: Գժվացնում ա ինֆորմացիայի հոսքը: Ֆեյսբուքս փակել եմ նորից: Բայց մինչև փակելս ինչքան հնարավոր էր, թունավորվեցի: 
Էս բազարներն արդեն վրաս վատ են ազդում: 
Բայց ավելի վատ ա ազդում էն, որ Զորիկն էլ չկա: 
Մի տեսակ սաղ խառնվել ա իրար:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.11.2015), Smokie (21.11.2015), Yevuk (16.11.2015), Աթեիստ (16.11.2015), Մուշու (16.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2015), Շինարար (16.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2015), Վոլտերա (16.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօրվա արածիցդ շոկի մեջ եմ: Էս էն պատմություններից է, որ մարդիկ իրենց թոռներին են պատմում: 

Մի անգամ Կոպենհագենում նոյեմբեր էր ու ցուրտ, իսկ ես ձեռնոցներս կորցրել էի: Ցուրտը ոչինչ, բայց հեծանիվ քշելիս ձեռքերն ահավոր սառցակալում են: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք դրա մասին: Դու ինձ համբուրեցիր ու ձեռնոցներդ խցկեցիր ձեռքերիս մեջ: Չհասցրի վազել հետևիցդ, որովհետև նստեցիր հեծանիվդ ու մեծ արագությամբ հեռացար: Ինձ մնում էր միայն հագնել ձեռնոցներդ ու տուն գնալ:

Ձեռքերս չսառեցին, բայց ամբողջ ճանապարհին մտածում էի քո ձեռքերի մասին ու մտածում էի, թե ինչ բախտավոր մարդ եմ, որ դու հայտնվել ես իմ կյանքում: Չես պատկերացնի, թե սիրտս ոնց է լցվել: Քո ձեռնոցներն ինձ համար շատ ավելին են, քան զանազան ծաղիկներ, փուչիկներ, զարդեր ու այլ ֆլան-ֆստան բաներ:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (20.11.2015), Smokie (21.11.2015), Yevuk (21.11.2015), մարդագայլուկ (21.11.2015), մարիօ (21.11.2015), Մուշու (21.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2015), Վոլտերա (20.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ պետք չեն ֆեյսբուքի հիշեցումները, որ իմանամ՝ անցյալ տարի հենց այս օրն ինչ էի անում: 

Նորեպորտում քեզ էի սպասում, դու ուշանում էիր: Վախենում էի՝ չվերթը բաց թողնենք: Երբ եկար, չջղայնացա վրադ: Ասացի, որ եթե ուրիշ մեկը լիներ, վրան գոռգոռալու էի, բայց քո դեպքում ուղղակի հետաքրքիր արկած է:

Մի կերպ հասցրինք Կոպենհագեն-Ռեյկյավիկ չվերթին: Չէ, մի կերպ չէր, նույնիսկ հասցրինք սուրճ խմել մինչև ինքնաթիռ նստելը: 

Ռեյկյավիկի օդանավակայանում դու զուգարան գնացիր, իսկ ես հանեցի բլոկնոտս ու մի երկու տող գրեցի: Հետո գնացինք քաղաքի կենտրոն: Մութը շուտ ընկավ: Ցուրտ էր: Գտար բուսակերական ռեստորանը, մտանք այնտեղ: Ուտելիքն անտանելի լավն էր, էն աստիճանի, որ երկու օր անց նորից այնտեղ գնացինք: Էդ ռեստորանում էիր, որ ասացիր, որ ինձ նման մարդ քո կյանքում երբեք չի եղել: 

Հետո վեր ընկանք մի սրճարանում ու սկսեցինք ականջ դնել կողքի խոսակցություններին: Ջուլյա և Անգուս Սթոունների երգերն էին միացած: Ասացիր, որ Big Jet Plane-ը խուժան տեքստ ունի:

Երեկոյան ավելի ուշ պիտի հասնեինք մեր կորած-մոլորած հյուրանոցը: Հազիվ հասցրինք վերջին ավտոբուսին դեպի ավտոկայան, այն էլ վարորդը մեզ սխալ տեղ իջեցրեց: Կանգնած էինք անծանոթ մայրուղում ու չգիտեինք՝ ինչ անեինք: Ավտոստոպ առաջարկեցի: Հենց առաջին մեքենան կանգնեց: Վարորդը մեզ հասցրեց ավտոկայան: Չուշացանք ավտոբուսից: 

Հասանք էն կորած գյուղակը, մթության մեջ խարխափելով շարժվեցինք դեպի մեր հյուրանոցը: Ո՜նց էի քեզ սիրում էն ժամանակ:

...
Էս տարվա էսօրն էլ եմ հիշելու, որովհետև տարվա առաջին ձյունն է գալու: Հիշելու եմ, որովհետև համերգ եմ գնալու սիրելիիս հետ: Այս տարի այս նույն օրը իմ կյանքն ավելի լիարժեք, ավելի իսկական է, քան անցյալ տարի:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (21.11.2015), Smokie (04.12.2015), Մուշու (21.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արդյոք իսկապե՞ս մեր նախորդ ու հաջորդ տարվա նույն օրերն այդքան նման են լինում իրար, բայց չենք հիշում: Իսկ անցյալ նոյեմբերը շատ լավ եմ հիշում, դաջված է ուղեղումս: Հատիկ-հատիկ, ժամ առ ժամ: 
Անցյալ տարի այս օրն էլ չէի ուզում անկողնուց դուրս գալ: Ասենք, Սկանդինավիայի համար բնական երևույթ է՝ լինի դա Դանիա, թե Իսլանդիա: Բայց խաշած ձու նախաճաշին հազվադեպ եմ ուտում: Երևի տարին մի երկու-երեք անգամ: Անցյալ տարի այս օրը նախաճաշին խաշած ձու կերանք: Այսօր էլ: Բայց անցյալ տարի ձուն գեյզերի մեջ էինք խաշել, այսօր՝ գազօջախին: Անցյալ տարի այս օրը մենք թափառում էինք Իսլանդիայի ինչ-որ կորած-մոլորած տարածքում, երբ շունը դիմացներս դուրս եկավ: Դու վախեցար, թաքնվեցիր իմ հետևում: Այս տարի երեկվա օրը կանգնած էինք կանգառում, դիմացներս՝ ձնաբուք: Նա ամբողջ մարմնով կանգնած էր դիմացս, որ փոթորիկն ինձ չվնասի: 
- Զգացմունքներդ պահիր այն մարդու համար, որը դրանք կգնահատի:
Ու պահեցի: 
- Ոչինչ, քեզնից բախտավոր մեկինը կլինեմ,- ասացի:
- Անտանելի-անտանելի բախտավոր եմ,- ասաց նա անցյալ գիշեր:

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.11.2015), Smokie (23.11.2015), Yevuk (22.11.2015), Մուշու (23.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2015), Նիկեա (22.11.2015), Ուլուանա (28.11.2015), Վոլտերա (22.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպիրալի գաղափարի մասին էլի եմ խոսել: Նորից ու նորից համոզվում եմ, որ այն ճիշտ է. մենք կյանքում անընդհատ նման զգացողությունների, հարաբերությունների, փորձությունների, առաջադրանքների միջով ենք անցնում, բայց դա ոչ թե շրջանաձև է, այսինքն՝ լրիվ նույնը, այլ ուղղակի նման, ու ասես կրկնության մեջ հայտնվում ենք, որ երկրորդ, երրորդ, չորրորդ անգամ ճիշտ անենք: 

Ինձ անընդհատ թվում է, որ այս պահին ապրում եմ անցյալ նոյեմբերի ճիշտ տարբերակը: Ու քանի որ օր առ օր հիշում եմ, թե ինչպիսին էր անցյալ նոյեմբերը, համեմատելու լիքը բան եմ ունենում:

Հետաքրքիր է, որ դու էլ էիր շատ պարզ հիշում քո անցյալ նոյեմբերի 26-ը:
- Մի տարի առաջ այս օրն իրար չէինք ճանաչում,- ասացիր: Ու պատմեցիր, թե ինչքան տխուր ծննդյան օր ես ունեցել: 
Ես չպատմեցի, բայց մեկիկ-մեկիկ հիշեցի այն ահավոր զգացողությունները, որոնց միջով անցել եմ, թե ինչպես էր այն մարդը, որին այդքան սիրում էի, տրորելով վրայովս անցնում: Իսկ որպես հրաժեշտ.
- Սովորաբար երբ խնդիր եմ ունենում, քեզ մոտ եմ գալիս, բայց հիմա խնդիրը դու ես: Չգիտեմ՝ ուր գնամ,- ասացի:
- Լավ առիթ է, որ մեկին գտնես, մոտը բացվես,- պատասխանեց:
Գնացի տուն, ֆեյսբուքում ստատուս գրեցի, թե՝ I need a hug: Էդ ստատուսը ջնջել եմ, բայց մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ: Մայան իր տուն կանչեց: Միասին գինի խմեցինք ու իսլանդական շոկոլադ կերանք: 

Իսկ երեկ՝ ուղիղ մի տարի անց, աշխարհի ամենաջերմ ձեռքերում էի: Ու երկուսով միմյանց ականջին շշնջում էինք.
- Ես ահավոր բախտավոր եմ:
Երեկ ես ինձ պաշտպանված, ապահով ու սիրված էի զգում: Մի բաժակ ռոզեից հետո անջատվել, սկսել էի հետդ դանիերեն խոսել: Անցյալ գիշեր առաջին անգամ զգացի, որ դանիերենը սիրում եմ, որովհետև քո մայրենի լեզուն է:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (27.11.2015), Smokie (04.12.2015), Yevuk (30.11.2015), Մուշու (27.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2015), Նիկեա (28.11.2015), Ուլուանա (28.11.2015), Վոլտերա (27.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ութ ամսվա մեջ առաջին անգամ լռությունը խախտվեց: Ութ ամիս: Ճիշտ էնքան ժամանակ է անցել, ինչքան իրար ճանաչել ենք: Ութ ամսվա մեջ առաջին անգամ քեզ գրեցի: Ու առաջին անգամ դու պատասխանեցիր: Երկուսիս նամակներն էլ զուսպ ջերմությամբ էին: Կարծես ինչ-որ ծանր, խեղդող մի բանից ազատվեցի: Ու մի նոր ճամփա սկսեցի, ներելու ճամփան:

Ութ ամսվա մեջ առաջին անգամ լռությունը խախտվեց, որ մի նոր լռության փուլ մտնենք:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.12.2015), Meme (04.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (04.12.2015), Smokie (04.12.2015), Yevuk (06.12.2015), Մուշու (04.12.2015), Նիկեա (04.12.2015), Ուլուանա (04.12.2015), Վոլտերա (04.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ օր էր էսօր: Էնքան եմ սիրում էսպիսի պրոդուկտիվ շաբաթ օրեր, երբ և՛ հասցնում եմ ուզածիս չափ քնել, և՛ զբաղվել տնային  ու այլ գործերով: Հիմա նստած օրս ամփոփում եմ ու հաճույքից հալվում. բլոգումս գրել եմ, լվացքս արել եմ, դանիերենի տնայինս վերջացրել եմ, ընդ որում՝ ամենահավես պահը սիրելիիս հետ օնլայն ստուգելն էր, մի քանի բացիկ եմ պատրաստել, դերանունների հաշվարկը վերջապես ավարտին եմ հասցրել, իսկ հինգշաբթի օրվա պրեզենտացիաս արդեն պատրաստ է, օպոնենտիս ուղարկված: Էլ ի՞նչ դարդ ունեմ: Ու դեռ կարող եմ քնելուց առաջ մի երկու ժամ վեր ընկնել, Փաթի Սմիթի «Պարզապես երեխաները» կարդալ: Հա, մի քիչ առաջ բրդեմ, որ վաղը երկուսով ենք վեր ընկնելու ու կարդանք:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (06.12.2015), Smokie (07.12.2015), Yevuk (06.12.2015), Մուշու (06.12.2015), Նիկեա (06.12.2015), Շինարար (06.12.2015), Վոլտերա (06.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սարսափելի է գիտակցելը, թե ոնց է ժամանակդ գնում: Ինչ սկսել եմ ցուցակ պահել, թե որ պրոյեկտի համար ինչքան ժամանակ է պետք, հայտնաբերում եմ, թե ոնց են ժամերն ուղղակի գնում: 

Օրինակ էսօր կեսօրի հանդիպման համար գիտեի, որ երկու ժամվա գործ կար: Գիտեի նաև, որ մի ժամ ունենալու եմ երեկ սեմինարից հետո ու մի քիչ էլ էսօր առավոտը: Սեմինարից հետո էդ մի ժամը լրիվ հօդս ցնդեց, մինչև լսարանից հասա օֆիս, հետն էլ կոլեգաներիցս մեկը նստեց, սկսեց հետս խոսել: Վերջում մի ճլորած հինգ րոպե էր մնացել, որը հազիվ հերիքեր կոմպը միացնելու վրա: Էսօր առավոտն էլ կպած գործ էի անում, որ հասցնեմ կեսօրին, մեկ էլ ամբիոնի վարիչը մտավ ու սկսեց կյանքիցս հարցնել, թե՝ ոնց ես, ինչ ես: Լավ եմ, ընտիր եմ, հանգիստ թող, ժամանակս գնում է: 

Ինչքան շատ ենք ուշադրություն դարձնում, թե ինչի վրա է ժամանակը գնում, էնքան անհանդուրժող ենք դառնում դրա կորստի նկատմամբ: Էս նկատի ունեցեք, երկու շաբաթից Երևանում եմ լինելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (12.12.2015), Smokie (11.12.2015), Մուշու (11.12.2015), Նիկեա (12.12.2015), Վոլտերա (11.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու երբ օրերն էնքան են կարճանում, որ մութը սկսում է ներվայնացնել, սկսում եմ ինձ մխիթարել. ևս մի շաբաթ, ու օրերը կսկսեն երկարել: Եվ դա օգնում է, որ ժամը չորսին մթնելը ոչ թե աննորմալ համարեմ, այլ հանգիստ սպասեմ այն օրվան, երբ ժամը չորսին այլևս մութ չի լինի: Տարվա ամենակարճ օրվան մնաց ութ օր: Հետո արդեն լույսը վերադառնալու է  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (14.12.2015), Smokie (15.12.2015), Մուշու (15.12.2015), Նիկեա (17.12.2015), Շինարար (14.12.2015), Վոլտերա (14.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքում ոչ մեկի էնպես չեմ վստահել, ինչպես քեզ: Դա ինձ համար մի նոր աշխարհ է, սիրո մի նոր տեսակ, երբ գիտեմ, որ կարող եմ ամբողջովին հանձնվել ու չվախենալ, որ կկորեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Cassiopeia (21.12.2015), Smokie (07.01.2016), Yevuk (24.12.2015), Աթեիստ (21.12.2015), Մուշու (21.12.2015), Նիկեա (22.12.2015), Ուլուանա (25.12.2015), Վոլտերա (21.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ տարվա երեկվա օրն էի հիշում, թե ինչպես անկողնուց դուրս գալ չէի կարողանում, թե ինչպես փորձում էի քնելու միջոցով մոռանալ նախորդ օրվա հրաժեշտը: Իսկ երեկ աշխատավայրում շատ արդյունավետ սկսեցի տարին:

Հիշում էի անցյալ տարվա երեկվա օրը, երբ 34 համարի ավտոբուսն ինձ տուն հասցնելու փոխարեն հասցրեց մի կորած-մոլորած թաղամաս, որտեղ փողոցները լուսավորված չէին, իսկ երբ GPS-ով նայեցի՝ որտեղ եմ, սարսափը պատեց ինձ. կղզու ամենածայրում, ու եթե մթության մեջ խարխափելով մի քիչ էլ ուղիղ գնայի, ծովում կհայտնվեի:

Հիշեցի քեզ ու մեր առաջին հրաժեշտը, երբ քո մասին դեռ դրական կարծիք ունեի, երբ ոչ մի վայրկյան քեզ չէի ատել: Գիտես, քո պակասը հիմա էլ եմ զգում իմ կյանքում: Հիմա, երբ կողքիս ամենակատարյալ տղամարդն է, որին ինչքան ուժ ունեմ, սիրում եմ, երբ ամեն առավոտ արթնանում ու խոստովանում եմ, որ բախտավոր մարդ եմ, միևնույն է, քո պակասը զգում եմ: Դա սիրո կամ հոգատարության պակաս չէ, որովհետև դա քեզնից չէի ստացել, իսկ հիմա ստանում եմ այնքան, ինչքան ինձ պետք է: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ քեզ նման մտերիմ ընկեր ունենալ իմ կյանքում: Կուզեի՝ վերադառնաս, կուզեի՝ ամեն ինչ նորից սկսեինք, բայց առանց սեր-մեր խաղացնելու, առանց ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքների, այլ որպես իսկական ընկերներ: Ու գիտեմ, որ չի ստացվի, որովհետև դու կջղայնանաս, երբ իմ սիրած մարդու հետ ժամանակ անցկացնելն ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր լինի, քան քեզ տեսնելը, կջղայնանաս, երբ հրաժարվեմ արձակուրդներս քեզ հետ անցկացնելուց, կջղայնանաս, երբ համերգներ ոչ թե քեզ հետ գնամ, այլ Մ-ի: Է՛լ ավելի կջղայնանաս, եթե երեքով գնանք: 

Ուզում եմ, որ վերադառնաս իմ կյանք, բայց ուզում եմ, որ դու էլ ուզես: Ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես անել դա:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (09.01.2016), Smokie (22.01.2016), Yevuk (07.02.2016), Մուշու (09.01.2016), Ուլուանա (11.01.2016), Վոլտերա (09.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր էր, որ ամիսներ առաջ ակումբում գրում էի այն առանց բոցավառության, առանց «սիրուց խենթանալու», առանց տառապանքի, առանց անքուն գիշերների ու առանց «առանց քեզ կյանք չունեմ» սիրո տեսակի մասին: Գրում էի՝ հավատալով, որ մի օր ես էլ կճաշակեմ դա: Գրում էի դա, երբ իմ կյանքում մի ինչ-որ նոր բան էր սկսել բողբոջել, ու չգիտեի՝ ինչ էր դառնալու:

***
Դանիա մեկնելուց առաջ Աննան ինձ բրդե գուլպաներ նվիրեց: «Որ էդ ցուրտ երկրում ոտքերդ չմրսեն»,- ասաց: Չնայած ունեցածս բրդե գուլպաների բազմազանությանը, էս մի զույգն մի ուրիշ կերպ էի սիրում ու հագիցս չէի հանում: Աննան Երևանում իմ սիրելի մարդկանցից է ու Հայաստանում անցկացրածս կես տարվա մատների վրա հաշված լուսավոր դեմքերից: Իսկ նվերն էլ հրաժեշտի նվեր էր: Հրաժեշտի նվերները մի ուրիշ կարգի եմ սիրում ու հետս ամեն տեղ ման տալիս:

Բայց էս վերջերս գուլպաների կրունկների վրա երկու մեծ կլոր ծակ էր գոյացել: Հազար տարի մնա, գուլպա չեմ կարկատի: Բայց դրանց սենտիմենտալ արժեքի պատճառով նստեցի ու ամբողջ երեկոս կարկատանների վրա ծախսեցի: Ընկերոջս ուղարկեցի նկարը: Ասաց՝ արի մեր գուլպաները կարկատող զույգ լինենք: Ու դա ինձ համար ամենաուժեղ սիրո խոստովանություններից մեկն էր:

Ինքն ինձ չի խոստացել երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնել, հավերժ սեր չի խոստացել, չի ասել, թե առանց ինձ կյանք չունի: Ինքն ուղղակի ձեռքերս տաքացնում ա, երբ սառած են, ընթրիք սարքում ինձ համար, երբ ուտելու ժամանակ չունեմ, հեռախոսով խոսում հետս, երբ սթրեսված եմ: 

Ինձ երկնքից իջեցրած աստղեր պետք չեն: Արի ուղղակի մեր գուլպաները միասին կարկատենք:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Cassiopeia (16.01.2016), GriFFin (16.01.2016), kitty (16.01.2016), laro (18.01.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.01.2016), Ruby Rue (16.01.2016), Smokie (22.01.2016), Yevuk (07.02.2016), Զաքար (16.01.2016), մարիօ (16.01.2016), Մուշու (16.01.2016), Յոհաննես (17.01.2016), Նիկեա (16.01.2016), Ուլուանա (17.01.2016), Վոլտերա (16.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Էս դրվագը հայտնվելու է պատմվածքներիցդ մեկի մեջ,- ասաց:
- Ի՞նչ իմացար, որ արդեն մտքիս մեջ տեսարաններ էի հյուսում:
- Դեմքիցդ երևաց: 
Փորփրում եմ կիսատ պատմվածքներիս կույտը: Մի գիրք նյութ ունեմ, որ պիտի նստեմ ու հղկեմ: Ժամանակ չկա: Ու համ էլ, միևնույն է, դրանք անգլերեն թարգմանողը չեմ, իսկ դու դեռ չես կարող հայերեն կարդալ: Ու կարծես մոռացել եմ, որ ավարտված պատմվածքներից մեկը պատճառ դարձավ, որ ցանկացար ինձ նորից տեսնել:

Կիսատ պատմվածքներս մի կողմ եմ շպրտում: Ուզում եմ է՜ն հներից մի քանիսի վրա աշխատել, որովհետև քեզ դուր եկան գաղափարները: Սիրում եմ, թե ոնց ենք իրար հասկանում ստեղծագործական դաշտում:

- Քեզ պիտի կինոյում նկարեմ,- ասում ես: 
- Ամաչկոտ եմ,- պատասխանում եմ: Ու ծիծաղում ենք:

Էսօր առավոտյան Վիոլենը ասաց.
- Ընկերդ լավն է, քեզ էլ շատ է սիրում: 

Ինձ դուր է գալիս, որ բոլորը տեսնում են, թե ոնց ենք իրար սիրում: Ու հատկապես դուր է գալիս, որ ուրիշների ներկայությամբ չենք համբուրվում, չենք գրկախառնվում, չեն արհամարհում մյուսների գոյությունը: Ինձ դուր է գալիս, որ մենք թիմ ենք: Ես բախտավոր եմ, անչափ բախտավոր, որ դու կաս իմ կյանքում:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Cassiopeia (30.01.2016), kitty (30.01.2016), Smokie (30.01.2016), Yevuk (07.02.2016), Աթեիստ (30.01.2016), Մուշու (29.01.2016), Նիկեա (29.01.2016), Ուլուանա (30.01.2016), Վոլտերա (30.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ Դանիայի եղանակից բողոքում են, ասում եմ՝ ինձ համար կապ չունի անձրև է, թե արև, ամպամած է, տաք է, թե ցուրտ: Միակ ներվայնացնող եղանակային երևույթը քամին է, որովհետև որպես կանոն այն միշտ սխալ ուղղությամբ է փչում, ու հեծանիվով առանց այդ էլ երկար ճամփորդությունն էլ ավելի երկար է տևում: Հեչ պետքս չէ, երբ անձրևի տակ լողանում եմ կամ երբ օրերով արևը չեմ տեսնում: Կարևորը՝ քամի չլինի:

Բայց էսօր երբ տնից դուրս եկա, մի ուրիշ տեսակի, հաճելի քամի փչեց երեսիս: Էլի հեծանիվ քշելը դժվար էր: Էլի լինում էին պահեր, երբ թվում էր՝ ուր որ է փողոց կշպրտվեմ: Էլի շարֆս թուլանում, ընկնում էր: Բայց ինչ-որ դուրեկան բան կար էդ քամու մեջ. գարնան հոտ էր գալիս: 

Էսօր դանիերենի խմբում թեթևակի քննարկեցինք, որ գարունը մոտենում է: Մեկը թե՝ տաքացել է, դրա համար է էդպես թվում: Ախր ամբողջ ձմեռ մեկ-երկու շաբաթ բացառությամբ էս նույն ջերմաստիճանն էր, դեռ քամի էլ էսքան չկար: Ու էդ մեկը շարունակեց, թե՝ փետրվարին էլի ցրտելու է: Մեկ է, գարուն է գալիս, որովհետև ժամը հինգին այլևս մութ չէ:

Հետաքրքիր է՝ երբ մտածում եմ անցյալ հունվարի մասին, այն ավելի լուսավոր է թվում: Այս տարի օր օրի զարմանում էի, թե ոնց է պատահում, որ չորսին-հինգին դեռ մութ է: Բայց անցյալ հունվարին մի անասելի վատ էմոցիոնալ ճամապարհ էի անցնում: Իսկ էս տարի լրիվ ուրիշ տեղում եմ կանգնած:

Բայց էս գարնան հոտը նաև լարվածություն է բերում: Հիշեցնում է անցյալ գարունը, որն էդպես էլ չկարողացա վայելել, որն էդպես էլ չտեսա, որովհետև իմ ներսի անհանգստության հարցերով էի զբաղված: Ու երբ քամին փչում է երեսիս, փորձում եմ ինձ հանգստացնել. միայն գարուն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

Հ.Գ. Անցյալ տարի փետրվարի 3-ին արված գրառում.




> Ու ձյուն եկավ: Ի՜նչ զարմանալի է, թե ինչքան բան կարող է փոխել եղանակը: Այս անգամ ձյունը նստեց, հեծանիվ քշել չի լինում: Կարծես մաքրեց, տարավ ամեն ինչ: Այսօր Մառլենին ասում եմ՝ էս եղանակն ավելի լավ է, քան այն կասկածելի ու միալար անձրևը: Զարմացավ: Իսկ ես գժվում եմ սառը օդի համար. Ֆինլանդիան է հիշեցնում: 
> 
> Երեկ ժամը հինգի կողմերը պատուհանից դուրս էի նայում, մեկ էլ զգում եմ՝ լրիվ մութ չէ: Լույսը կամաց-կամաց վերադառնում է: Ու թեև հիմա ամենախորը ձմեռն է, ու գարնան մասին մտածել անգամ չի կարելի, բայց օրերի երկարելը հիշեցնում է, որ այն հեռու չէ:
> 
> Ջանս, երեկ նկատեցի աչքերիդ փայլը, երբ ներս մտա, նկատեցի, թե ոնց ուրախացար ու նաև նկատեցի, որ ուզում էիր մոտենալ, բայց ռիսկդ չհերիքեց: Ես էլ ուզում էի մոտենալ, քեզ գրկել: Բայց Մայան ահավոր զուգարան էր ուզում: Ես էլ: Իսկ պոեզիան շուտով ավարտվեց: Ու մեկ էլ գիշերվա մեր անկապ խոսակցությունը... անկեղծ ասած, իմ ներվերը չեն հերիքում էս վիճակից, երբ մեկ էլ սկսում ենք ֆեյսբուքով խոսել մի քիչ իրար կծելով, մի քիչ էլ կարոտած: Կներես ինձ, բայց երևի լրիվ հեռանամ քեզնից, որովհետև քեզ պատասխանել նշանակում է քո մասին մտքերը վերադարձնել, իսկ ես դա բնավ չեմ ուզում, ինձ դուր է գալիս իմ բռնած ճամփան, որտեղ դու միայն սկիզբն ես, միայն մի սիրուն հիշողություն:
> 
> Երեկ Թորիի մեկ այլ համերգի տոմս առա: Այս անգամ մի հատ: Հելսինկի միասին կգնանք, ոչինչ: Ու հա, ճիշտ ես, էնքան էլ չէի ուզում, որ հետս գաս, բայց որ պնդեցիր... Բայց այ պալատի համերգին մենակ եմ լինելու:

----------

GriFFin (07.02.2016), Yevuk (07.02.2016), Արէա (03.02.2016), Մուշու (03.02.2016), Նիկեա (03.02.2016), Վոլտերա (03.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում եմ՝ ամեն օր գրեմ: Ուղղակի գրելու համար: Բայց ախր գիտեմ, որ օրագիր գրելն ու ստեղծագործելը նույնը չեն: Օրագիրն ընդամենը օգնում է «գրելու մկանը» մարզված պահել: Կոմպերս արդեն պայթում են կիսատ գործերից: Պետք է մեկիկ-մեկիկ դուրս բերել ու աշխատել դրանց վրա: Ժամանակ չկա: Օրացույցս պայթում է դեդլայններից: Մինչև ապրիլի մեկը պիտի հասցնեմ երկու հոդված վերջացնել: Պլյուս դասավանդելը, ինչն էդքան ժամանակ չի խլում, բայց էներգիաս է լրիվ քամվում: Գրողը տանի, երբ է շաբաթ-կիրակին գալու: Վրաս էլ հալ չկա:

----------

GriFFin (07.02.2016), kitty (05.02.2016), Smokie (19.02.2016), Նիկեա (05.02.2016), Շինարար (05.02.2016), Վոլտերա (05.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ էս տուն եմ տեղափոխվել, ամենամոտիկ տեղը գործիս տեղն ա՝ կես ժամ հեծանիվով: Քաղաքի կենտրոնը` 40 րոպե, ընկերոջս տունը՝ 50, իսկ հիվանդանոցը, որտեղ շաբաթը երկու օր աշխատում եմ՝ 1 ժամ 10 րոպե (էս բոլոր թվերը նույնն են նաև հասարակական տրանսպորտի համար, որից հազվադեպ եմ օգտվում): Դե պատկերացրեք, թե շաբաթվա ընթացքում քանի ժամ եմ ճամփեքին անցկացնում կամ իմ աշխարհում՝ քանի ժամ եմ կորցնում: Ու անընդհատ միջոցներ էի մտածում, թե ինչ անեմ, որ էդ ժամանակը հավայի չանցնի: Մյուս կողմից էլ, վերջերս գործիս տեղն էնքան զբաղված եմ, որ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չեմ հասցնում: 

Էդպես դրած գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե ոնց անեմ, որ էդ ճամփեքի ժամանակը չկորի: Էլ դանիերենի տնայինն եմ փորձել լսել (շատ ախմախ միտք, որովհետև վարժության հարցերը չէի տեսնում), էլ դանիական ռադիո եմ միացրել, որ լեզուս վարժվի, էլ փորձել եմ վիդեոներ նայել, բայց նայելը շատ անհարմար բան ա: Աուդիո գրքեր էի ուզում լսել, բայց իմ ուզած գրքերի աուդիո տարբերակները ոչ մի անգամ չէի ճարում:

Էսօր վերջը լուծումը գտա: Տոլստոյի «Պատերազմ և խաղաղության» աուդիո տարբերակն եմ գտել: 98 հատ 45 րոպեից բաղկացած հատվածներ են, այսինքն՝ միջինում օրը երկու հատված, այսինքն՝ ընդամենը 49 օրից «Պատերազմ և խաղաղությունը» «կարդացած» պիտի լինեմ: Գրողը տանի, շուտ պիտի ֆայմեի:

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2016), CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Cassiopeia (12.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (12.02.2016), Մուշու (12.02.2016), Ներսես_AM (12.02.2016), Նիկեա (13.02.2016), Շինարար (12.02.2016), Ուլուանա (12.02.2016), Վոլտերա (12.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ տուն էի քշում զմայլվելով սիրուն մայրամուտով ու ծովով. էլ ժամը հինգի կողմերը մութ չէր: Ամբողջ ճամփին մտածում էի՝ շուտով գարուն է, էս սիրուն-սիրուն տեղերում զբոսանքի կարելի է գնալ: Էսօր առավոտն արթնացել եմ, պատուհանից դուրս նայեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ձյուն է:
Հիշեցի մանկությանս էն օրերը, երբ թվում էր՝ գարուն է եկել, մեկ էլ ապրիլյան ինչ-որ օր էդ գարունը փչանում էր: Պապս միշտ նախապես էր իմանում ցրտի մասին, տակառով փայտ էր վառում այգում, որ ծառերը չմրսեն: Իսկ լուրերով հաղորդում էին, որ էս ու էն տեղերում բերքը ցրտահարվել է: Պապս մենակ կարկտի դեմ միջոց չուներ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Cassiopeia (13.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (14.02.2016), Smokie (25.02.2016), Մուշու (14.02.2016), Նիկեա (13.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց տարօրինակ զգացողություն ա. ոնց որ օրվա մեջ մեկ-երկու ժամ ավելացած լինի, ու չիմանամ՝ ինչ անեմ էդ ժամերի հետ: Ուրեմն վերջերս քնկոտությունս ու հոգնածությունս էն աստիճանի էր հասել, որ երեկոյան ժամը տասին տուն գցվելուն պես հանգում-քնում էի, առավոտյան էլ ութին հազիվ աչքերս բացում էի: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ գործի տեղը շշմած էի ֆռֆռում: Ու ի՞նչ արեցի, որ լավ լինի: Վիտամին D-ին հուպ տվեցի ու օֆիս տարա իմ հին ու լավ ավանդական նեսկաֆե գոլդը (դրա դիմաց ցանկացած էսպրեսո ք*ք ա կերել): Ու հիմա գնա, գալիս եմ: Ութ ժամ քունը լրիվ բավարար ա: Աշխատում եմ արդյունավետ: Տուն մտնում եմ ժամը տասին, ու մինչև քնելս դեռ երկու ժամ կա, քունս էլ չի տանում: Գիրք կարդալս չի գալիս, որովհետև էդ պահին արդեն մեկուկես ժամ Տոլստոյ եմ լսած լինում: Էսպես վեր եմ ընկնում, չեմ իմանում՝ ինչ անեմ: Աչքիս գործ պլանավորեմ, գործի մի մասը տանը անեմ: Ափսոս ա էս պայծառ ուղեղը հենցընենց վատնեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.02.2016), Smokie (25.02.2016), Նիկեա (18.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց պահանջ ունեմ օրագիր պահելու: Ձեռագիրը չի ստացվում. ահավոր հետ եմ սովորել ձեռագիր գրելուն, ու հաճախ էնպիսի զգացողություն է, որ մտքերս ավելի արագ են գնում, քան գրիչս: Դրանից ներվայնանում եմ, էլ չեմ գրում: Ձեռագիր տեքստերս միշտ կաղում են, վատ գրված են, ամեն ինչ չէ, որ մեջն է, հաճախ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ եմ ասում:

Հետո, մի տեսակ ուզում եմ, որ ընթերցող լինի: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչ քանակով ընթերցողն է օպտիմալ: Բլոգս լրիվ վարի է գնացել ընթերցողների շատացման պատճառով: Մեկ մտածում եմ՝ բլոգումս փակ գրեմ, որ ով գիտի գաղտնաբառը, նա կարդա: Մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ֆեյսբուքում չշեյրեմ, բայց էդպես էլ ընթերցողների թիվը շատ է փոքրանում: Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում գրել և ով եմ ուզում կարդա:

Էս շաբաթ աշխատելուց բացի համարյա ոչնչով չեմ զբաղվել: Ու զգում եմ՝ ցնդում եմ դրանից: Չգիտեմ՝ էդ գերհաջողակ մարդիկ ոնց են էդքան ժամանակ տրամադրում աշխատանքին, բայց ինձ մոտ այսօր արդեն չորրորդ օրն էր առանց գործից դուրս որևէ բան անելու, ու զգում էի՝ ցնորվում եմ: Լավ էր, հեռախոսով մի քիչ խոսեցի սիրելիիս հետ, մի քիչ ցրվեցի, թե չէ սկսելու էի տան եղած-չեղածը շպրտել, որ սթրեսը ներսիցս դուրս գար:

Չգիտեմ, ես չեմ ուզում գերհաջողակ լինել: Ինձ միջին հաջողությունն էլ հերիք է: Միայն թե շուրջս մարդիկ լինեն: Դրանից լավ բան չկա:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2016), Cassiopeia (19.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (19.02.2016), Smokie (25.02.2016), մարդագայլուկ (19.02.2016), Մուշու (19.02.2016), Նիկեա (19.02.2016), Ուլուանա (19.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իրիկունը ժամը յոթն ա: Երկուշաբթի օրվա դասս եմ պատրաստում: Դեռ առաջին ժամն եմ մի կերպ ավարտին հասցնում: Դեռ կես ժամ առաջ տարածքում մենակ չէի. շատ հստակ լսեցի, թե ոնց մեկը գնաց զուգարան: Նենց լռություն էր, որ անգամ միզելու ձայնն էր լսվում: Բայց ժամը յոթին ոնց որ թե արդեն մենակ էի: Մեկ էլ ինչ-որ ձայն եմ լսում: Ոնց որ սիգնալիզացիա միացած լինի: Հրդե՞հ: Բայց եթե հրդեհ լիներ, շուխուռն ավելի մեծ կլիներ: Հետո, էդ սիգնալիզացիան ինքն իր համար միացել էր: Շուրջը հեչ խուճապի նշույլ չկար: Դուրս եկա միջանցք, գտա աղբյուրը. դռան մոտից էր ու մոտակայքում շատ ավելի ուժեղ էր: 

Անշտապ հետ գնացի օֆիս, վերջացրեցի առաջին ժամվա սլայդները, հավաքեցի վեշերս: Կոմպս արդեն անջատել էի, երբ սիգնալիզացիան կտրվեց: Մտածեցի՝ միացնեմ, շարունակեմ: Ախր մտքիս դրել էի երկրորդ ժամն էլ էսօր վերջացնել, դեռ երրորդ ժամն էլ գոնե սխեմատիկորեն կառուցել: Չէ, ուշ ա: Վեր կացա, դուրս եկա մեր մասնաշենքից: Սիգնալիզացիան նորից միացավ: Ըստ երևույթին, ինչ-որ ժամից հետո էդ դուռը բացելիս համակարգը ձենը գցում ա գլուխը:

Պիտի մյուս շենքիկների միջով անցնեի, որ մտնեի հիվանդանոցի գլխավոր շենք, հետո դուրս գայի, հասնեի կանգառ: Շենքիկներից մեկի լույսն անջատած էր: Մթության մեջ խարխափելով մի կերպ հասա մյուս ծայրին: Դուռը չէր բացվում: Մթության մեջ փակված էի մնացել տարածքում: Հետո չգիտեմ ոնց մի կերպ բացեցի դուռը, ու երբ հայտնվեցի գլխավոր շենքում, թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցի:

Ուրեմն վաղը նորից աշխատանք: Մյուս օրն էլ: Ու էսպես մինչև Զատիկ:

----------

Smokie (25.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ գիշեր ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ խորացել էինք սիրո ու հարաբերությունների թեմայով: Երբ ասացի, որ հաղորդակցությունը, միմյանց հետ մինչև վերջ անկեղծ լինելն ամուր հարաբերություններ կառուցելու ամենակարևոր գործոնն է, զարմացավ ու սկսեց հակառակը պնդել, թե անկեղծությունը կործանիչ է, ինչ-որ կինոներից օրինակներ բերեց:

Չգիտեմ՝ մեր օրերում որտեղից է հայտնվել այն միտքը, որ անկեղծությունը վնասակար է, բայց երբ հետ եմ նայում ու փորփրում իմ կյանքը, չեմ կարողանում որևէ դեպք գտնել, երբ բաց ու անկեղծ լինելու արդյունքում տուժել եմ: Հակառակը՝ այն դեպքերում, երբ անմիջապես չեմ արտահայտվել, լիքը բաներ կուտակվել, բարդացել են, խնդիրներ դարձել, որոնք արդեն արտամատական լուծում են պահանջել:

Հիշում եմ նաև դեպքեր, երբ դիմացինը պատրաստ չի եղել այդ անկեղծությանը կամ չի հավատացել ու ամբողջ ուժով տրորել է: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքերի համար չեմ փոշմանում, որովհետև դրանք թույլ են տվել ուղղակի վտանգը շուտ տեսնել ու հեռանալ՝ վնասը նվազագույնի հասցնելով:

Զրուցակիցս ոնց որ կամաց-կամաց համոզվեց: Բայց չգիտեմ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են մեր հասարակության մեջ կեղծիքը, խաղերը, մանիպուլյացիաները քաջալերվում: Չեմ հասկանում, որովհետև դրանք ուղղակի չեն աշխատում: Ավելի լավ բան չկա, քան նստել ու դիմացինին բացատրել, թե ինչի կարիք ունես կամ ինչ ես ուզում և լսել, թե ինքն ինչի կարիք ունի ու ինչ է ուզում: Եվ դա միայն սիրային հարաբերություններին չի վերաբերում: Ամեն տեղ՝ սկած աշխատանքից, վերջացրած ծնող-երեխա հարաբերություններով, նույնն է:

----------

CactuSoul (29.02.2016), Cassiopeia (28.02.2016), GriFFin (01.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (28.02.2016), Smokie (17.03.2016), Yevuk (03.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.02.2016), Մուշու (28.02.2016), Նիկեա (28.02.2016), Շինարար (28.02.2016), Ուլուանա (02.03.2016), Վոլտերա (29.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կես տարի: Շնորհավոր, թանկագինս: Շնորհակալ եմ էս գեղեցկագույն ճանապարհի համար, որ անցել ենք միասին, էն կատակների, էն խոխմ հիշողությունների համար, որոնց վրա ծիծաղում ենք ու որոնց մասին պատմում ենք մեր մտերիմներին: Շնորհակալ եմ ինձ էնպես սիրելու համար, ինչպես ուզում եմ սիրված լինել:

----------

CactuSoul (01.03.2016), Cassiopeia (01.03.2016), GriFFin (01.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.03.2016), Smokie (17.03.2016), Yevuk (03.03.2016), Մուշու (01.03.2016), Նիկեա (06.03.2016), Ուլուանա (02.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժամանակին ինձ համար շաբաթ-կիրակիները սրբություն էին: Ինչ ուզում էր, լիներ, ես էդ օրերին պիտի հանգստանայի. ոչ մի գործ, ոչ մի դաս: Բայց արդեն մի ամսից ավելի է, ինչ շաբաթը գոնե մի օր հանգստանալը երջանկություն է, երբ անգամ մինչև ուշ երեկո աշխատելը չի փրկում: Ինչ խոսք, պատճառը նաև այն է, որ երկուշաբթի օրերը դաս եմ տալիս, ու հաճախ հերթական դասը չվերջացրած ուրբաթ երեկոյան յոթ-ութի կողմերը ասում եմ՝ ֆաք իթ, վեշերս հավաքում, գնում տուն, որ շաբաթ-կիրակի աշխատեմ: 

Բայց նաև սկսել եմ սիրել էս վիճակը: Կիրակի առավոտը վեր եմ կենում, սուրճ-մուրճ, նախաճաշ, փաթաթվում ադյալի մեջ, միացնում երաժշտությունն ու անցնում գործի: Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ կիրակի աշխատելն ավելի արդյունավետ է լինում, քան մյուս օրերին:

Հիմա էլ անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ է Զատիկի արձակուրդը գալու, որ հասցնեմ գոնե խանութ գնալ, հոդվածներս էլ վերջացնեմ, ուղարկեմ գիտական ամսագրերին: 

Ու մեկ էլ արձակուրդ եմ ուզում: Ու մեկ էլ գարունը չի գալիս, ու դա շատ ավելի տխուր ա, քան ամռան չգալը: Բայց դե օրերը երկարել են, էդ էլ է բան:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.03.2016), Katka (06.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (06.03.2016), Smokie (17.03.2016), Նիկեա (06.03.2016), Շինարար (06.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչ նրան բացատրում էի Մարտի 8-ի կարևորության մասին, ու թե ինչպես են հայ տղամարդիկ իրենց կանանց տարին մեկ ծաղիկ նվիրում, իսկ մնացած օրերին քշում խոհանոց, որտեղից որտեղ սովորեց հարբած բառն ու սկսեց կրկնել` հարբած Բյուրակնիկ: Փրկեեեք:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.03.2016), Cassiopeia (08.03.2016), kitty (12.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (08.03.2016), Smokie (17.03.2016), Մուշու (08.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2016), Նիկեա (08.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հինգերորդ հարկի այդ պստիկ լսարանից ամբողջ քաղաքը երևում էր, մինչև մենք գրատախտակի հետևում թաքնված վայելում էինք կարճատև ընդմիջումը:
- Դու ակադեմիայում ես մնալու հավետ,- ասաց:
- Հաստա՞տ:
- Հաստատ:
Ժամեր անց phd-ների միության ներկայացուցիչը պիտի հարցներ, թե ներկաներից քանիսն են հաստատ վստահ, որ ակադեմիայում են մնալու: Ոչ ոք ձեռք չբարձրացրեց: Ոչ էլ ես, բայց գիտեի, որ այդպես չէ: Գիտեի, որ մնալու եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.03.2016), Smokie (17.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2016), Նիկեա (15.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Թեթև տանելու մասին*

Եթե մի բան սովորել եմ կյանքիս ընթացքում, էդ թեթև տանելն ա: Ճիշտ ա՝ միշտ չի, որ ստացվում ա, բայց աշխատում եմ անգամ ամենասթրեսային իրավիճակներում ամեն ինչին թեթև նայել: Դա բավական հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա ինձ նման հեշտ ափերից դուրս եկող մարդու համար, բայց համ էլ ահագին օգնում ա, որ անկապ չսթրեսվեմ կամ գիշերը չքնեմ: Օրինակ, երկու շաբաթից դանիերենի քննություն ունեմ: Երբ դասատուն էդ մասին ասեց, մտքիս մեջ հաշվարկեցի՝ ինչ պիտի անեմ, քանի օր ծախսեմ, լավ ա, երկու շաբաթ դաս չեմ տալու, էդ ընթացքում ժամանակ կգտնեմ, մի քիչ կպարապեմ: Գործի տեղն էլ բոլորին կստիպեմ հետս դանիերեն խոսել: Բայց արի ու տես, որ դանիերենի խմբումս բոլորը խառնվել են իրար: Էրեկ մի ուկրաինացի աղջիկ հարցրեց, թե ոնց եմ զգում ինձ քննությունից առաջ:
- Ո՞նց պիտի զգամ,- ասեցի,- շատ-շատ կտրվեմ, կուրսը նորից կրկնեմ:
Էշացած ինձ նայեց: Չհասկացավ՝ ոնց ա հնարավոր չանհանգստանալ:

Մեկ էլ շեֆերիցս մեկին թուղթ ստորագրել տալն էր: Ուրեմն էդ մարդը, ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլորի, գերմանացի ա, հետն էլ բավական խիստ ու վախենալու դեմք ա: Քանի որ գերմանացի ա, չգիտեմ՝ իրա կաբինետ կարո՞ղ եմ հենց էնպես մտնել, թե՞ պիտի նախապես պայմանավորվեմ, ժամ վերցնեմ-բան: Գցեցի-բռնեցի, որոշեցի, որ սենց թե նենց էսօր թակելու եմ իրա դուռը: Եթե թռնի դեմքիս, էդ հո իմ մասին որևէ վատ բան չի ասելու, իրա մասին ա ասելու: Հետո, թուղթ ա էլի, պիտի ստորագրվի, գնա:

----------

CactuSoul (16.03.2016), Cassiopeia (16.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.03.2016), Yevuk (17.03.2016), Նիկեա (18.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Ապաքինում 2, оր 1*
> 
> Սկսում ենք նորից  Գիտեմ անցյալ անգամ ոնց էր, նույն փուլերի միջով նորից կանցնեմ, գուցե ավելի թեթև, գուցե ավելի ծանր: Բայց ես արդեն գիտեմ, թե դա ինչպես է կատարվում: Գիտեմ ու նորից կանցնեմ նույն ճամփան, այս անգամ ավելի հեռու կգնամ:
> 
> Էսօր լացել չեմ ուզում, պատեպատ խփվել չեմ ուզում: Ինձ համար հանգիստ նստած եմ տանն ու կիրակնօրյա կեսօրն եմ վայելում առանց որևէ պարտականության, առանց որևէ մեկի սպասելու, վայելելով իմ սեփական ներկայությունը, իմ սեփական ընկերակցությունը: Ինձ թվում ա՝ երջանկության բաղադրիչներից մեկն էլ հենց էդ ա, երբ ինքդ քեզ հետ ես, քեզ լավ ես զգում: 
> 
> Կուզեի, որ այս հանգստությունս շարունակվեր մնացած օրերի ընթացքում: Իհարկե, գիտեմ, որ վատ պահեր եմ ունենալու, երբ միայնությունից չեմ իմանալու՝ ինչ անեմ: Գիտեմ, որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ շատ բաներ Դ-ին կհիշեցնեն, գիտեմ, որ դեռ պիտի շեֆիս բացատրեմ, թե ինչու Դ-ն մեր պրոյեկտում չի լինելու: Բայց ոչինչ, ես կանցնեմ էս բոլոր փուլերով, կանցնեմ ու նույնիսկ ամենավատ պահերից օգուտ կքաղեմ՝ զգալով, որ ապրում եմ: 
> 
> Ու կգրեմ, շատ կգրեմ:


Գրողը տանի, մի տարի անցավ: Ինչերի՜ միջով անցա էդ տարվա ընթացքում: Հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, նենց հպարտանում եմ ինձնով, որ մի տարի անց էստեղ նստած եմ սաղ-սալամաթ, առողջ, գործիս կպած: Էդ մարդն իմ կյանքում մի էպիզոդ էր, կարճ էպիզոդ, բայց հսկայական հետք է թողել: Ու չնայած դրան, վաղուց արդեն վերացել են նրան հիշեցնող երևույթները, վայրերը, երգերը, ֆիլմերը: Ոնց որ վերցնեի ու փոշին սրբեի: 
Գրողը տանի, շատ ավելի հեռուն գնացի, քան այն ժամանակ պատկերացնում էի, ու էդ հեռավորությունը մի այլ կարգի է ինձ դուր գալիս: 

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես Դ-ն ո՞նց է: Էսպես էլ բան կլինի. մի տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի խեր-խաբար: Մենակ էն գիտեմ, որ դեռ Կոպենհագենում է, որովհետև մեկ-մեկ երբ անցնում եմ իր տան մոտով, պատուհանագոգին դեռ էն թանկարժեք լամպը կա: 

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ բայց ինչքան մեծ բան կորցրեց ինքը ու ինչքան մեծ բան գտա ես հեռանալով: Մտածում եմ՝ իմ կյանքի ամենալավ որոշումներից էր, շատ էլ որ թանկ նստեց վրաս, ու էդ ծակոցը դեռ երկար եմ զգալու: Մտածում եմ նաև, թե ինչքան շատ են իմ շրջապատում դժբախտ մարդիկ, որոնք տարիներ շարունակ հանդուրժում են նման վերաբերմունքը չես հասկանում ինչի համար:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2016), Cassiopeia (22.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (23.03.2016), Smokie (22.03.2016), Մուշու (22.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.03.2016), Նիկեա (23.03.2016), Ուլուանա (25.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկանդինավիայում երկար ես սպասում գարնանը: Հենց փետրվարը վերջանում է, ամեն օր սրտատրոփ սպասում ես, որ ջերմաստիճանը հինգ-վեցից կբարձրանա, արև դուրս կգա: Ու մեկ էլ մարտի վերջին վերջապես գալիս է գարունը: Բայց գիտես, որ հենց գալիս է, էլ դժվար ձմեռը հետ գա: Վստահ ես, որ դրանից ցուրտ էլ երկար ժամանակ չի լինելու, ու դրանով մխիթարվում ես: Բայց հետո գալու է հունիսը, ու ամեն օր սրտատրոփ սպասես ամառվան: Ամառը, ի տարբերություն գարնան, չի մնում: Եվ եթե հանկարծ այդ օրերին էնպես է ստացվում, որ երկրում չես, ափսոսում ես, որ բաց ես թողել այդ տարվա ամառը, ինչքան էլ ավելի տաք երկրներում եղած լինես:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (29.03.2016), Մուշու (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Նիկեա (29.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ ասում եմ՝ արձակուրդը մարդուն ավելի աշխատունակ ա սարքում...
Զատկի արձակուրդին ոչ մի տեղ չգնացի: Հիմնական պատճառն էն էր, որ իբր որոշել էի էդ օրերին էլ աշխատել ու պատրաստվել դանիերենի քննությանը: Իրականում ո՛չ աշխատեցի, ո՛չ քննություն պարապեցի: Մենակ տեղը տեղին հանգստացա: 

Էրեկ առաջին օրն էր, որ գործի էի: Հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, չեմ հավատում, որ էդ սաղ մի օրում եղավ: Ուրեմն էքսպերիմենտս մինչև վերջին ստորակետը ծրագրավորեցի-պրծա: Հոդվածս ուղարկեցի ամսագրին: Ղեկավարս շնորհավորեց, ուրախացանք: Մեկ էլ որ իմացավ՝ էքսպերիմենտս էլ ա պատրաստ, զարմացավ, թե՝ կարծում էի առաջիկա ամիսներին դա չի լինի: 

Դրանից հետո էլ վազեցի դանիերենի քննության: Լրիվ աննամուսավարի առանց պարապելու: Մտնում եմ լսարան, խմբի սաղ ժողովուրդը վերջին տառերից կախված, մարդ ա մի բաբաթին անգլերեն-դանիերեն բառարան ա հետը բերել, զանազան տեղերում շպարգալկաներ: Ներվերս անջատած պայուսակիցս գրիչս հանեցի ու նստեցի: Թքած, կտրվում եմ, կտրվեմ: 

Քննությունից դուրս էկա, գլուխս պայթում էր: Ընթացքում էլ շատ հոգնած էի, հազիվ էի ուղեղս աշխատացնում: Արդեն համոզված էի, որ կտրվելու եմ:

Էսօր դասախոսս նամակ ուղարկեց, որ ստացել եմ քննությունը: Շշմած հա ստուգում եմ մեյլը: Հաստատ ստացել եմ: Ու նենց մի տեսակ վատ եմ լինում էն էրեխեքի համար, որոնք էդքան պարապել էին, իսկ ես լոդր-լոդր ստացել եմ: 

Սաղ հեչ, էրեկ լավ օր էր: Բացառիկ հաջող օր: Բայց էսօր էներգիաս լրիվ սպառված էր: Սաղ հեչ, էսօր էլի ծիածան տեսա: Հենց թեկուզ տարին մի քանի անգամ ծիածան տեսնելու խաթր արժե Դանիայում ապրել:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (31.03.2016), Ruby Rue (31.03.2016), Smokie (02.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (04.04.2016), Նիկեա (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե Հայաստանից գնալու պատճառների ցուցակ կազմեմ, էդ ցուցակի ամենաներքևներում կլինի Հայաստանի փոքրությունը, այսինքն՝ էն, որ բոլորը բոլորին ճանաչում են: Պաթետիկ հայրենասերների համար դա լուրջ պատճառ չի հայրենի օդ ու ջրից հրաժարվելու համար: Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ, որովհետև եթե միայն դա լիներ, մի կերպ կհարմարվեի-կապրեի ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես հիմա եմ հարմարվում Դանիայի փոքրությանը: Երկու տարի անց արդեն օր չի լինում, որ փողոց դուրս գամ ու ծանոթ մարդու պատահաբար չտեսնեմ: Դե էլ չեմ խոսում զանազան ընդհանուր ծանոթների մասին, որ ունեմ տարբեր մարդկանց հետ:

Հետաքրքիր ա, երբ էքսպատները բողոքում են, թե դանիացիների հետ մտերմանալը շատ դժվար ա: Էս երկու տարում նկատել եմ, որ ինձ մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն ա. դանիացիների հետ ավելի հեշտ ա, կողքից մի քանի էքսպատ ու վերջ: Ու հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ ինձ մտերիմ էքսպատները գերմանացի-ավստրիացի են: Մյուսների հետ չի ստացվում: Շատը Շինի ասած մի օր հանդիպենք, գնանք խմելու տեսակի պատճառներով: Խնդրեմ, էրեկ էլ պիտի մեծ խմբով հավաքվեինք: Վերջին վայրկյանին քանի հոգի քենսըլեց, որոնց միջից մենակ մեկն էր դանիացի: 

Էհ եսիմ, ես ինձ ստեղ լավ եմ զգում, ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.04.2016), Նիկեա (16.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա ասում եմ՝ պետք ա անցել ավելի շատ գրելուն, ու հա չի ստացվում: 

Էսօր շատ հավես օր էր: Օրը միասին սկսեցինք: Առավոտյան արևն էնքան ուժեղ էր, որ էլ անկողնում մնալ հնարավոր չէր: Դե իմ վարագույրներն էլ լավ չեն աշխատում: Միասին նախաճաշեցինք, հետո դուրս եկանք ռոլիկ քշելու: Արդեն քչից-շատից ստացվում է: Ճիշտ է՝ դեռ ձեռքը բռնած, բայց ոնց որ քշվում է: Մի անգամ էլ զմփացի գետնին ու ծիծաղելով ոտքի կանգնեցի: 

Հետո միասին քշեցինք մինչև գործիս տեղը: Ինքը գնաց տուն, ես՝ աշխատասենյակս, որ վաղվա լեկցիան պատրաստեմ: Արանքներում տատիկիս զանգեցի, մամայիս, պապիկիս ու Լիլիթի հետ սկայփով խոսեցի: Լիլիթի հետ պատերազմից խորացանք: Պատմում էր, թե ոնց էր ադրբեջանական լրատվամիջոցներն ուսումնասիրում: Հստակ օրինաչափություն էր գտել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ինֆորմացիա էին ուզում էնտեղից հասցնել ադրբեջանցիներին: Ասում է՝ Հայաստանի վերջը չի գալու, քանի էդպիսի ոգի կա: 

Գործից քշեցի տուն: Կծու ընթրիք սարքեցի՝ բրնձով, գազարով ու աշխարհի բոլոր համեմունքներով: Հետո ուկուլելեն վերցրի, մի քիչ նվագեցի: Գրողը տանի, նվագել ստացվում է, երգել ստացվում է, երկուսը միասին՝ ոչ մի դեպքում: Ես գիտեմ, որ իմ աշխատանքային հիշողությունը պրոբլեմատիկ է, բայց է՞ս կարգի: 

Հիմա էլ գնամ, փռվեմ անկողնուս մեջ ու Նորա Վեբստերը կարդամ: Մի նոր ու ծանր շաբաթ է սպասվում, բայց մենակ էն միտքը, որ ուրբաթ աշխատանքային չէ, ահագին ուրախացնում է: Դե հետո էլ մի շաբաթով արձակուրդ, հետո՝ Սոֆյան է հյուր գալու, հետո՝ Սիլվիան: 

Էսօր ասում էր՝ բա երեսունամյակդ որտե՞ղ ենք նշելու: Եսի՞մ: Ասում էր՝ Հայաստանում, որ բոլոր իմ մարդիկ էնտեղ լինեն: Իմ բոլոր մարդկանց մի տեղում հավաքելն անհնար մի բան է: Աշխարհով մեկ ցրիվ եկած բազմազգ ընկերներս: Բախտավոր մարդ եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.04.2016), Smokie (02.06.2016), Այբ (18.04.2016), Մուշու (18.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.04.2016), Նիկեա (18.04.2016), Ուլուանա (18.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրուն բան են գարնանային առավոտները: Օրվա ընթացքում եղանակը փչանում է, քամին էնքան ուժեղ է փչում, որ քիչ է մնում՝ հեծանիվդ շուռ գա, մեկումեջ անձրև է գալիս: Բայց առավոտյան սովորաբար արև է: Օրվա իմ սիրած պահն է, երբ ևս տասը րոպե քնելու համար անկողնուց դուրս չեմ գալիս, ու արևն ուղիղ ինձ վրա է ընկնում: 

Գարունն ընդհանրապես հետաքրքիր բան է: Սկզբում անհամբեր սպասում ես, թե երբ է գալիս: Երբ գարնանը հիշեցնող ինչ-որ բան գալիս է, ու գոնե ծաղկած ծառերի հոտ ես առնում, մի քիչ ուրախանում ես: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ձմեռվանից հետո մի տեսակ ուժասպառություն է իջնում վրադ, մի քիչ էլ ներվայնություն ու անհամբերություն, հաճախ նաև ծուլություն: Եվ նույնիսկ այդ վիճակում դու գիտես, որ էդ բոլորն անցնելու է հունիսի սկսվելուն պես: Նույնիսկ եթե ամառ որպես այդպիսին չգա: 

Այս տարի ամառս նույնիսկ ավելի կարճ է լինելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2016), Smokie (02.06.2016), Մուշու (20.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (22.04.2016), Նիկեա (23.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անսովոր շաբաթ էր: Դե արդեն վերջացավ, որովհետև վաղը ոչ աշխատանքային օր ա էստեղ: Էս վերջին շաբաթներին ոչ աշխատանքային օրերն աշխատանքայիններից տարբերվում են նրանով, որ տանն եմ աշխատում: Ոչինչ, մի քիչ էլ ձգեմ, ու մյուս շաբաթ Հռոմ:

Անսովոր շաբաթ էր էն իմաստով, որ երեկոներս շատ ռուտինային էին դարձել: Տուն եմ մտնում, ուշ ընթրիքս անում, ուկս նվագում, մի քիչ էլ կարդում ու հանգում: Սիրում եմ, երբ էդպես ամեն ինչ հասցնում եմ: Բայց միշտ չի, որ ստացվում ա: Հազվադեպ ա ստացվում գործից դուրս բաներին ժամանակ տրամադրել: Ու էս ամենի մեջ ամենասիրունն էն ա, որ էսօր առավոտյան վեց անց կես եմ արթնացել իմ հոժար կամքով, առանց մի կաթիլ քնկոտության: 

Ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք, բայց ռուտինը սիրուն բան ա: Ռուտինն օգնում ա, որ տրամադրություններս միշտ տեղը լինի, չխառնվենք իրար, չմեղադրենք մեզ էս կամ էն բանը չանելու համար: 

Մեկ մտածում եմ՝ եթե ավելի կենտրոն տեղ տեղափոխվեմ, ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ կխնայեմ ճամփեքի վրա ու ինչքա՜ն ավելի շատ բան կհասցնեմ: Մեկ էլ թե՝ ուղղակի էսքան հեծանիվ չեմ քշի: Ուրեմն ֆիզիկական ակտիվության պակասը ջիմում պիտի լրացնեմ: 

Էսօր ընթերցանության ակումբում «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունն» էինք քննարկում: Ինչքան խոսում էինք, հա խոսելիք կար: Հետո եսիմ ոնց շեղվեցինք թեմայից, սկսեցինք ուրիշ բաներից խոսել: Լուիզն ասում ա՝ ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ավելի շատ սիրուն բողոքել, խոսել էն բաներից, որոնք իրենց դուր չեն գալիս, քան էն բաներից, որոնք իրենց ուրախացնում են: Հետո պատմեց, որ սիրում է գործի գնալիս մի երկու կիլոմետր ավել քշել, էնքան որ ճամփին կակաչները տեսնի: 

Եսի՞մ: Իսկականից, ինչու՞ ենք էդքան բողոքում:

Էսօր տուն քշելու ճամփին մայթի նստարանին նստած, ադյալներով փաթաթված մի զույգի տեսա: Հավես էր: Էս արձակուրդիս մի մասը Կոպենհագենում եմ անցկացնելու: Ուզում եմ ուղղակի վայելել քաղաքը, երբ ստիպված չեմ աշխատել:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2016), Cassiopeia (22.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (22.04.2016), Smokie (02.06.2016), Մանուլ (22.04.2016), Մուշու (22.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (22.04.2016), Նիկեա (23.04.2016), Ուլուանա (22.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սրտիցս մի ծանրագույն քար ընկավ էսօր: Եթե էդքան հեշտ էր ստացվելու, ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չէի անում: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ահագին ռիսկային էր, ու որ հիմա մտածում եմ, եթե սադրանքներին տրվեի, նույն ահավոր վիճակում էի հայտնվելու, ինչ անցյալ տարի: Չտրվեցի: Ու հանկարծ զրույցը փափկեց, ուրիշ ուղղություն ստացավ: Բայց, միևնույն է, չէր կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ոնց կամ ինչ եմ սովորել էդ կատաստրոֆիկ պատմությունից:

Էսօր ոչինչ չանելու օրերից էր: Անձրևի պատճառով առավոտյան ուղիղ տուն եկա, էլ գործի տեղս չկանգնեցի: Ու երևի պետք էր, որովհետև ուժերս սպառվել էին անցյալ շաբաթվանից հետո: Իսկ վաղը արդեն լավ հանգստացած կլինեմ ու կկարողանամ աշխատել: 

Հետաքրքիր բան է, թե ինչպես է արվեստը բալանսի մեջ պահում: Ինչ սկսել եմ ինձ ստիպել ամեն օր թեկուզ հինգ րոպե կարդալ ու նվագել, ավելի կայուն վիճակում եմ: Արվեստը ու սերը: Էս երկու բաներն օգնում են մեզ, որ ապրենք:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2016), Smokie (02.06.2016), Yevuk (25.04.2016), Մուշու (24.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2016), Նիկեա (24.04.2016), Ուլուանա (24.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ շրջապատում լիքն են դեպրեսիա ունեցողները: Ոչ թե հայավարի ասած դեպրեսվածները, այլ հենց դիագնոզվածներ, դեպրեսիայի դեմ բուժում ստացողներ: Ու չես կարող ասել՝ քեզ թափ տուր, էս արա, էն արա, որ դուրս գաս էդ վիճակից: Էս մարդիկ իրոք դեպրեսիա ունեն ու դա իրոք լուրջ խնդիր ա իրենց համար: Դանիան աշխարհում ամենաշատ հակադեպրեսանտ նշանակող պետություններից ա: 

Օֆիսակիցս էլ էդ դեպրեսիա ունեցողներից մեկն ա: Էրեկ երեկոյան ժամերին մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ լացում ա: Ասում եմ՝ ինչ ա էղել: Ասում ա՝ չգիտեմ ընթրիքին ինչ եմ սարքելու: Ասում եմ՝ իսկ ի՞նչ կուզեիր ուտել: Ասում ա՝ չգիտեմ, ու ավելի ա լացում: Մեղքս էկավ պահի տակ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում եմ՝ էս դեպրեսիան մտել ա դանիական առօրյա հենց անդարդությունից: Էնքան անդարդ են էստեղ մարդիկ, որ դա մի կերպ կոմպենսացնելու համար շատերը դեպրեսիա են ձեռք բերում, ու քանի որ չկան լուծում պահանջող կենսական անհրաժեշտության խնդիրներ, դարդոտվում են նրանից, երբ չեն իմանում՝ ինչ են ուզում ուտել ընթրիքին:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.04.2016), John (26.04.2016), kitty (26.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (26.04.2016), Մուշու (26.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (03.05.2016), Նիկեա (26.04.2016), Շինարար (26.04.2016), Ուլուանա (26.04.2016), Տրիբուն (29.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մայիսն ահավոր չեմ սիրում: Ճիշտ է՝ երեկվանից սկսել են գարնան (կամ ամառվա, էստեղ նույն բանն է) նշաններ երևալ, իսկ էսօր առաջին անգամ առանց ձեռնոցի հեծանիվ եմ քշել, բայց մեկ է, մայիսն ինչ-որ տարօրինակ դեպրեսիվ ամիս է: Ու դա նորություն չէ, ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, պատճառով, թե առանց պատճառի, մայիսին վատ եմ եղել: 

Էս մայիսն էլ առանձնապես չի տարբերվում նախորդներից: Հենց ամսի մեկից պանիկան սկսվեց: Մյուս կողմից, սկսվեց, որովհետև հիշեցի դեդլայնիս մասին. ուղիղ մի տարի անց մայիսի մեկին պիտի դիսերտացիաս հանձնած լինեմ: Ու ինչքա՜ն բան է կախված էդ դեդլայնից: 

Մտածում էի՝ ամսի մեկն է, կանցնի: Բայց երկուսին ավելի վատ էի, իսկ երեքին՝ գլուխս լրիվ կորցրած: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ է էս մայիսյան էֆեկտը: Գուցե ձմեռվանից մնացած վերջին ուժերս են սպառվում, ու նոր տարվա ուժեր դեռ չեմ կուտակել: Գուցե կիսամյակի վերջն է ու անհամբեր սպասումը, որ շուտով ամառային արձակուրդները կսկսվեն: Չգիտեմ: Բայց արևը ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս: Ու ես նստած օրերն եմ հաշվում, թե երբ է հունիսը գալու:

Վերջին օրերին Սոֆյան էր էստեղ: Երեք տարի չէինք տեսնվել, չնայած կապի մեջ էինք, անգամ սկայփվում ենք մեկ-մեկ: Աշխարհագրականորեն ամենահեռվում գտնվող ընկերներիցս էր. Նոր Զելանդիա: Հիմա տեղափոխվել է Լոնդոն: Հավես էր Կոպենհագենում հանդիպելը: Խրոնինգենի մեր օրերն էինք հիշում: Ընկերս էլ առաջին անգամ իմ նախակոպենհագենյան կյանքից մեկի հետ ծանոթացավ: 

Ամսի մեկին նստած էինք Թղթի կղզում՝ խարույկի մոտ: Այ էդ ժամանակ տրամադրությունս սկսեց հետ-հետ գնալ: Գլուխս խառնվեց: Բարձրաձայն փորձեցի պլանավորել շաբաթս, որ սթրեսից ազատվեմ: Չստացվեց: 

Ծխի հոտը կուրտկայիս էր կպել: Էսօր ընդհանրապես չկամ: Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ուժերս վերականգնեմ: Շաբաթ օրը բարդ օր է լինելու: Մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ էդ մարդուն էդ կարգի չեմ ուզում տեսնել: Ախր որ հանդիպենք, ինչի՞ց ենք խոսելու: Պիտի դնեմ, մի գլուխ վիրավորեմ ու ճամփեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.05.2016), John (04.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (04.05.2016), Smokie (03.06.2016), Մուշու (04.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2016), Նիկեա (05.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկզբում թվաց, թե ոչ մի տեսակի ժամանակ էլ չի անցել, ու դա մեր հերթական սուրճ խմելու կիրակին է: Երբ նստեցինք իրար դիմաց ու սկսեցինք խոսել անկարևոր թեմաներից, զգացի, որ ինքը լրիվ նույնն էր մնացել, իսկ ես ուրիշ մարդ էի: Ներքուստ շատ ուժեղ էի զգում, ու ոչ մի բառ այլևս չէր կարող կոտրել ինձ:
- Ինձ մանիպուլացնում էիր,- ասացի:
- Կարծում ես՝ գիտակցվա՞ծ էր:
- Սկզբում, երբ շատ ջղայնացած էի, մտածում էի, որ հա: Իսկ հետո ուղղակի չէի ուզում վատը մտածել քո մասին:
Համառոտ պատմեցի, թե ապաքինման ինչ դաժան ճանապարհ եմ անցել ու թե ինչքան շատ բան եմ սովորել ու ինչքան լավ եմ հիմա: Զարմացավ ու ասաց, որ ինքը ոչինչ չի սովորել: Չհասկացավ, թե էդ ինչ ճանապարհ է: Լավ է, որ այդ բոլորը գրավոր գրանցած ունեմ՝ որպես ապացույց, որ իրոք ինչ-որ ճանապարհ եմ անցել, թե չէ երևի մտածեի՝ ինքնախաբեություն է:

- Էս մեր կողքի աղջիկներին տեսա՞ր,- ասաց,- տարօրինակն էին:
- Հա, իբր իրար հետ էին, բայց իրար հետ չէին:
Ծիծաղեցինք: Էն հին օրերից ինչ-որ կայծ շողաց, ներս ընկավ: Ու հասկացա, որ էն, ինչ կորցնելու համար ափսոսում էի, նորից տեղում է: Իսկ էն, ինչը չարժեր պահել, արդեն չկա: 

Վերադարձա տուն, զանգեցի սիրելիիս ու ասացի, որ հանդիպումն ավելի լավ անցավ, քան սպասում էի:

Սիրտս քար ընկավ: Մի մե՜ծ քար, որ ամիսներ շարունակ տանում էի հետս ու չգիտեի՝ ուր:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (09.05.2016), Smokie (02.06.2016), Աթեիստ (19.05.2016), Մուշու (09.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.05.2016), Նիկեա (08.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում է՝ մենք բոլորս պիտի փորձեինք ու սխալվեինք, իսկ դու այնքան իմաստուն էիր, որ այդ ամենը վաղուց գիտեիր: Ես ասում եմ, որ «Մայրամուտից առաջ» ֆիլմի հերոսները հիմար են, որովհետև կառչում են անցյալի ինչ-որ մի օրվանից, իդեալականացնում այն ու դրա հետ կապում իրենց երջանկության բոլոր հնարավորությունները, որովհետև դրա անունը դնում են իսկական սեր ու չեն կարողանում միմյանցից հեռու երջանիկ լինել: Ես ասում եմ, որ անցյալից կառչել չի կարելի, իսկ սերը չի կարող ապրել, եթե չսնես: Իրարից հեռու առանց իրար հետ շփվելու, առանց իրար հետ ապրելու սնելու հնարավորություն չկա: Ուրեմն սեր չկա: Կա իդեալականացված ինչ-որ գիշեր, որն ավելի կախարդական ու ռոմանտիկ է դառնում, որովհետև օտար քաղաքում է: 

Ասում է, որ նման կայծ մարդու կյանքում ընդամենը մի քանի անգամ է լինում: Ասում եմ՝ ճիշտ է, բայց բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ դա սեր դառնա կամ նույնիսկ՝ ավելի հաճախ չի էլ դառնում: Հերթով հիշում եմ զանազան առաջին ռոմանտիկ պահեր իմ կյանքից: Ու պետք է լինում մոռանալ դրանց հաջորդած չստացվածության, անհաջողության զգացողությունը, որ դրանք որպես կախարդական զգացողություններ հիշեմ: Որն էլ շարունակություն չի ունեցել, պահվել է որպես «Մի անգամ», որպես մի քաղցր դրվագ իմ կյանքում, որը գիտեմ, որ չեմ վերադարձնելու: 

Ես շատ չեմ սխալվել, որովհետև վաղուց գիտեի, թե ինչ եմ փնտրում: Ու հենց հասկանում էի՝ սա փնտրածս չէ, արագ անցնում էի առաջ: Ես միշտ ասում էի, որ ինքս ինձնով երջանիկ եմ ու մեկի հետ կլինեմ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ զգամ, որ ավելի երջանիկ եմ, քան ինքս ինձ: Շատերը կողքից նախատում էին, թե՝ տղամարդիկ չեն սիրում էսպիսի ու էնպիսի կանանց, քեզ էսպես ու էսպես պահիր, էս ու էն արա: Իսկ ես ասում էի, որ ինձ պետք չէ մի տղամարդ, որի սիրուն արժանանալու համար պիտի ուրիշ մարդ դառնամ: Երբեմն հույսս կորցնում էի՝ մտածելով, որ երևի շատ պահանջկոտ եմ, որ երևի պիտի մի քիչ ինձ փոխեմ ու հարմարվեմ մեկին, որը ցուցակիս բոլոր կետերին չի բավարարում: Բայց ինձ համար սերը ներդրում է, ու ես չէի ցանկանում դա սխալ մարդու մեջ անել:  

Ինձ համար սերը Փարիզում թափառելն ու հետո այլևս երբեք իրար չտեսնելը չէ, ոչ էլ կամրջի վրայի համբույրը կամ անվերջ գրվող երգերն ու բանաստեղծությունները: Սերն ինձ համար տառապանք չէ: Տառապանքը կպչունություն է, ոչ թե սեր: Սերն ինձ համար երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնելը չէ, ոչ էլ տեսակ-տեսակ խոստումները: 

Սերը քո թխած ու գործի տեղս հասցրած շոկոլադի տորթն է, որ դասիցս հետո ու գործնական հանդիպումից առաջ ուտեմ: Սերը քո ձեռնոցներն են քո ձեռքերի սառելու հաշվին, որպեսզի իմերը չմրսեն: Սերն առանց քշել իմանալու անվաչմուշկների վրա կանգնելն է, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ դու ինձ բռնել ես, ու չեմ ընկնի: Սերը մերժված հոդվածից հետո քեզ զանգելն ու սառը դատողությունդ լսելն է: Սերը մեր միջև վստահությունն է:

Ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչու առողջ սիրո մասին երգեր չեն գրվում ու կինոներ չեն նկարահանվում: 

Սերը որոշում է: Ամեն օր որոշում եմ սիրել քեզ:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.05.2016), John (10.05.2016), melancholia (21.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.05.2016), Smokie (03.06.2016), Աթեիստ (19.05.2016), Բարեկամ (13.05.2016), մարդագայլուկ (14.05.2016), Մուշու (10.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.05.2016), Ներսես_AM (10.05.2016), Նիկեա (11.05.2016), Ուլուանա (11.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս շաբաթ-կիրակին որոշել եմ ստեղծագործականությանը նվիրել: Ընդհանրապես շատ վաղուց ամբողջական պատմվածք չեմ գրել: Մենակ նշումներ են, կիսատ-պռատ տեսարաններ, որոնց հա խոստանում եմ, որ վերադառնալու եմ: Բայց էդպես էլ չեմ վերադառնում: Մտածում եմ՝ էս շաբաթ-կիրակի մի բան գրեմ, վերջացնեմ:

Ընդհանրապես, ստեղծագործականությունը վերջերս լրիվ ուրիշ դրսևորում է ստանում: Ավելի ճիշտ, առաջվա պես էն «հոգու ճիչ» վիճակները չեն, որ նստում, գրում-գրում էի էնքան, մինչև ինչ-որ բան էր ստացվում: Հիմա լրիվ գիտական աշխատանքի նման եմ մոտենում, որպես խնդիր, որը լուծում է պահանջում: Սկզբում գաղափարն եմ հստակեցնում, հետո՝ գործիքները, հետո՝ միջոցներ փնտրում գաղափարն իրականացնելու համար: Ու էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան չեմ անում: Մտածում եմ՝ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ահռելի քանակության տեքստ եմ կուտակել, ահռելի քանակությամբ սևագիր, որոնց վրայով անցնելով ու իրար կապելով լիքը նյութ կարելի է ստանալ: Մտածում եմ ու չեմ անում: 

Մտածում եմ նաև երկու կիսատ գրքերի մասին: Ու չնայած կողքից բզում են, հավես չեմ անում վերջացնել: Մթոմ ինչի՞ համար: Էս տարի ամառային արձակուրդս լրիվ ստեղծագործական է լինելու: Առավոտից իրիկուն գրելու եմ: Էն բոլոր չիրականացած գաղափարներն իրականացնելու եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (14.05.2016), Smokie (03.06.2016), Մուշու (14.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (14.05.2016), Նիկեա (14.05.2016), Վոլտերա (14.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ երկու տարի առաջ տեղափոխվեցի Դանիա, կարծում էի՝ էստեղ սուսուփուս, աջ քաշած ապրելու եմ, քաղաքականությունն էլ կողքովս է անցնում: Բայց այս երկու տարվա ընթացքում աչքիս առաջ է հրաշալի պետությունը գնալով կործանվում: Ու չէ, նույնասեռականները կամ հրեա-մասոնները չեն, որ քանդում են, այլ անգրագետ պոպուլիստ քաղաքական գործիչները: Գալով իշխանության՝ մեկը մեկի հետևից տխմար օրենքներ են ընդունում: Ու տեսնում ես, թե ոնց արդար ընտրություններով ժողովրդավար պետությունը կարող է կամաց-կամաց վարի գնալ: Տեսնում ու համեմատում ես Հայաստանի հետ, որը վարի գնացած վիճակից փորձում է ինչ-որ բան դառնալ: Ու չի դառնում:

Վաղը գնալու եմ բողոքի ցույցի: Քաղաքականության կողքով անցնել ուղղակի չի ստացվի: Որ երկրում էլ լինեմ: Մանկուց դրա մեջ եմ եղել ու կմնամ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.05.2016), Smokie (03.06.2016), Աթեիստ (19.05.2016), Մուշու (19.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2016), Նիկեա (19.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրհուսում (Դանիայի երկրորդ քաղաքը) կանալի ափին քայլում էինք: Մեկ էլ տեսնենք՝ բադիկներ են դրսում քայլում: Ճվճվալով, մոլորված առաջ էին գնում: Որ ուշադիր նայեցինք, նկատեցինք, որ կանալից դեպի դուրս գնացող աստիճաններ կան: Ըստ երևույթին, էդ աստիճաններով էին դուրս եկել, բայց քայլում էին աստիճաններին հակառակ: Կանալի մեջ էլ երկու չափահաս բադ (հավանաբար ծնողները, որովհետև մեկը արու էր, մեկը էգ) ձեն են տալիս, ճղճղում են, բայց չեն գտնում իրար: Ծնողներն էլ հակառակ ուղղությամբ էին լողում: Նայում էինք էդ տեսարանին, ու սիրտներս կտոր-կտոր էր լինում: Հետո ընկերս առաջարկեց՝ գնանք, երեկոյան ուշոտ նորից կգանք, կտեսնենք՝ գտել են, թե չէ:

Մի քանի ժամից էկանք: Ջրի մեջ մենակ մեծ բադեր էին: Դարդոտեցի ահավոր, ասում եմ՝ հաստատ չար մարդիկ բռնել, կերել են: Համոզում ա, որ տենց բան չի կարա լինի: Էդ պուճուր բադիկին էդքան փիդրահան են անելու, հետո պուճուր միս ստանան: Ո՞վ հավես ունի: Ասում եմ՝ բայց միամիտ էրեխեք են, ամեն մարդու մոտ կգնան: Տենց, քայլեցինք կանալի երկայնքով: Մեկ էլ մի քիչ հեռու տեսնենք էն նույն կորած բադիկները ջրի մեջ հավեսով լողում են: Նե՜նց էինք ուրախացել: Էս կենդանիների կյանքը մի ամբողջ աշխարհ ա, կարաս նստես ու լիքը պատմություններ տեսնես: Էն ա, որ համարյա չենք անում տենց բաներ:

----------

John (03.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (03.06.2016), Smokie (03.06.2016), մարդագայլուկ (04.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2016), Նիկեա (03.06.2016), Շինարար (03.06.2016), Ուլուանա (03.06.2016), Վոլտերա (03.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ կյանքում իմ ամենասիրած բաներից մեկը սովորելն է: Դա կարող է լինել, օրինակ, կոդ գրել կամ դանիերեն կամ ուկուլելե նվագել կամ ասենք Մարվին ռոբոտին աշխատացնել: Կարող են լինել բաներ իմ մասին կամ ինձ շրջապատող մարդկանց կամ այն մասին, թե ինչպես եմ տեսնում աշխարհը: Մի խոսքով, սիրում եմ սովորել բառի բոլոր իմաստներով:

Ու մի շատ կարևոր բան սովորեցի էս վերջին շաբաթների ընթացքում: Այն է՝ երբ ինչ-որ մեկը եղել է քո կյանքում ու ինչ-որ դեր է ունեցել, երբ միասին ինչ-որ լավ բան եք կերտել, ափսոս է թույլ տալը, որ դա գնա ու կորչի, որովհետև ինչ-որ բան սխալ է ստացվել: Պետք է աշխատել ու եղածը պահել ու զարգացնել ինչ-որ ուրիշ տեսքով, ինչ-որ ուրիշ վիճակում:

Իմ կյանքի ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումներից մեկը Դ-ն է: Եթե մի օր հարցնեն, թե ինչով եմ հպարտանում, անպայման կպատմեմ էս ամբողջ պատմությունը: Կպատմեմ, թե ինչպես հանդիպեցինք, սիրահարվեցին(ք) (մինչև հիմա հարցականի տակ եմ դնում, թե արդյոք ինքն ինձ սիրել է), ունեցանք լիքը հրաշալի ու ահավոր պահեր, հետո ես բոլոր կապերս կտրեցի ու հեռացա ու չորս ամիս չարչարվեցի, որ ներսս բուժեմ: Կպատմեմ, թե ինչպես դրանից հետո հանդիպեցի իմ կյանքի ամենաառողջ ու ամենաերջանիկ սիրուն ու ինչպես կամաց-կամաց մնացորդային վերքերս բուժվեցին: Կպատմեմ նաև, որ երբ վերքերս այնքան էին բուժվել, որ ընդամենը թեթևակի ծակոց էի զգում, այն էլ շատ հազվադեպ, որոշեցի նրան վերադարձնել իմ կյանք: Ու ինչպես Դ-ի հետ կապված մնացած որոշումներս, այս մեկն էլ էր շատ ճիշտ, որովհետև ավելի քան մեկ տարի անց առաջին անգամ հանդիպելուց հետո այդ ծակոցն էնպես վերացավ, ասես չէր էլ եղել: Ու Դ-ն վերադարձավ իմ կյանք որպես պարզապես շատ լավ ընկեր, որի հետ կարելի է լիքը պրոյեկտներ անել: Հիմա նստած ինձ ու ինձ հպարտանում եմ, թե ինչ մեծ ձեռքբերում էր էս ճանապարհն ընդհանրապես անցնելը: Ու մտածում եմ՝ մեր կյանքում կան մարդիկ, որոնք ամենևին էլ չպետք է գոյություն ունենան այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում, բայց նաև կարևոր է նրանց ներկայությունը: Ու մեր խնդիրն է էդ սխալ վիճակի վրա աշխատելը, ճիշտ ու ընդունելիի վերածելը:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.06.2016), Micke (05.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (05.06.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), մարդագայլուկ (05.06.2016), Մուշու (05.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2016), Նիկեա (05.06.2016), Ուլուանա (06.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ իմ կյանքում կգա մի պահ, որ այլևս ամեն երկու-երեք տարին մեկ ստիպված չլինեմ լուրջ ու ծանր որոշումներ կայացնել, որ վերջապես կունենամ մշտական աշխատանք ու մշտական բնակավայր: Քանի այս վերջին տարիս հալվում-գնում է, ես նորից կանգնում եմ հարցերի առաջ. ի՞նչ եմ ուզում: Ակադեմիա՞, հոգեբուժությու՞ն, թե՞ ինդուստրիա: Բոլորն իրենց պլյուսներն ու մինուսներն ունեն: Բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ չափով գրավում են, ինչ-որ չափով՝ վանում: Իսկ վերջերս ստացածս առաջարկը լրիվ մոխրոտիկային ժանրից էր:

Ինձ ամենից շատ մտահոգում ա, որ իմ պոտենցիալն ամբողջովին չի օգտագործվում: Իսկ դա կարա լինի մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ հարյուր տոկոսով գոհ եմ աշխատանքիցս: Ակադեմիայում կարող եմ գոհ լինել մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ծայրից ծայր անեմ էն, ինչ ես եմ ուզում, ոչ թե էն, ինչ պրոֆեսորներն են պարտադրում: Մի ուրիշ մինուս նաև առաջիկա տասը տարիների ընթացքում կայուն աշխատանք չունենալն է: Հոգեբուժությունն ընտիր կլինի, բայց մտածում եմ՝ զահլա կա՞ էդ բոլոր բյուրոկրատական ու քննական պրոցեսներով անցնելու: Ինդուստրիայի լավը կայունությունն ու բարձր աշխատավարձն է, բայց մյուս կողմից էս ինտելեկտուալ գժանոց միջավայրը չկա էնտեղ: Չգիտեմ, բան չգիտեմ: Մենակ մի բան գիտեմ. ուզում եմ Դանիայում լինի հաջորդ աշխատանքս: Լավ է, որովհետև երեք տարի առաջ սա չգիտեի:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (06.06.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), Աթեիստ (06.06.2016), Մուշու (06.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2016), Նիկեա (06.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր կյանքում կան ընկերություններ, որոնք անցյալում են մնում: Անիմաստ է դրանք վերակենդանացնելու փորձ անելը:

Երբ խոսում են դպրոցից, ոչ մի լավ բան չունեմ հիշելու: Երևի միակ բացառությունը չորս աղջիկներով ավարտական քննություններին միասին պատրաստվելն էր: Հավաքվում էինք մեր դասարանի Վերայենց տանը, լիքը ջրիկանում, բայց հետն էլ ահագին պարապում: Տարիներ անց մյուս աղջիկները ընկալում էին մեզ որպես չորս մտերիմ ընկերուհիներ, իսկ ես խորը մտերմություն այդպես էլ չեմ հիշում: Համենայնդեպս, համադասարանցիներիս հետ կապ չպահպանելն էդպես էլ խղճիս վրա չէր նստում, չնայած միշտ էլ ուրախանում էի աղջիկներին էստեղ-էնտեղ պատահաբար տեսնելիս: 

Էս վերջերս աղջիկներից մեկն ինձ գրեց, իմացավ, որ գալու եմ, առաջարկեց, որ չորսով հավաքվենք: Սկզբում ոգևորվեցի: Բայց հետո անցավ, սկսեց անձնական խիստ տհաճ հարցեր տալ ու անդուր կատակներ անել: Ոգևորությունս հինգ րոպե տևեց: Հետո արդեն հասկացա, թե ինչու վերջին տասներեք տարիների ընթացքում էդպես էլ չորսով չենք հանդիպել:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.06.2016), John (11.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (08.06.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), Մուշու (08.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2016), Շինարար (08.06.2016), Վոլտերա (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիթառ նվագելն ահագին հետաքրքիր բան ա ինձ համար: Անտանելի կարգի մոռացել եմ: Ո՛չ նոտա եմ կարողանում կարդալ, ո՛չ ժամանակին նվագածս գործերից եմ բան հիշում, ո՛չ հիշում եմ, թե որ նոտան որտեղ ա: Դե ակորդներն էլ սենց թե նենց երբևէ կարգին չեմ էլ իմացել (դասական կրթությանս հետևանքը): Ու լրիվ սկսնակի կնմանվեի, բայց կա մի բայց. տեխնիկաս լրիվ տեղում ա: Մի ակորդից արագ անցում մյուսին, մատներս առանց մեդիատորի վարժ սահում են լարերի վրայով: Ուղղակի պետք ա ինձ ակորդների տեղն ասել, ասել՝ ինչից հետո ինչ ա գալիս, որը որ նոտան ա, որովհետև գաղափար չունեմ, դրանք լրիվ կորել են հիշողությունիցս: Բայց մեկ էլ մի տոննա տեսություն եմ հիշում տակտերի ու տևողությունների մասին: Կիթառ նվագելն ինչ-որ տարօրինակ, անլիարժեք գիտելիք ա դարձել ինձ համար: Ոնց որ տպել իմանաս, բայց տառերը չիմանաս, լեզվի քերականությունն իմանաս, բայց բառերը չիմանաս: Ու ասենք սկսնակի դասագրքերից չեմ կարողանում օգտվել, որովհետև էնտեղ գիտելիքը համաչափ ա բաշխվում, ու երբ մի քսան էջ թռնում եմ, որ կիթառ բռնելու ու ձեռքը ճիշտ պահելու մասերը բաց թողնեմ, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա՝ լիքը ակորդներ էլ հետը թռա: Յություբով վիդեոներ չեմ կարողանում նայել, որովհետև նայելիս ջոկում եմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ սխալներ են անում նվագողները: Սխալը ջոկում եմ, ճիշտը չեմ կարողանում: Ահավոր տարօրինակ վիճակ:

Բայց մյուս կողմից, էլ չգիտեմ ոնց շնորհակալ լինեմ էն մարդուց, որը սենց բզում ա ինձ, որ բոլոր էն բաները, որոնք ժամանակին ստացել են «չեմ կարող» պիտակն ու ուղարկվել գրողի ծոցը, հիմա հերթով ջրի երես են դուրս գալիս, ու «չեմ կարող»-«կարող եմ»-ը փոխարինվել ա «չեմ ուզում»-«ուզում եմ»-ով: Կիթառ նվագել ու երգել ուզում եմ, ուրեմն կանեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (17.06.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), Մուշու (17.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.06.2016), Նիկեա (18.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկոյան համերգ եմ գնալու: Հանդիսատեսի մեջ լինելու են վեց տարբեր մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ-որ կերպ կապված են միմյանց հետ: Այս վեց հոգին երեք զույգ է լինելու: Այս վեցից չորսն առաջին անգամ միասին նույն տեղում հայտնվել է Ջեֆ Թուիդիի համերգին: Հայտնվել են նույն տեղում, բայց չեն ճանաչել իրար, չեն կասկածել միմյանց գոյության մասին: Հիմա այս երեկո վեցն էլ կանգնելու են ուղիղ բեմի դիմաց ու շշմած իրար են նայելու: Վեցն էլ վայելելու են Դամիեն Ռայսի համերգը: 

Անցյալ տարի ինքս ինձ խոստացել էի այլևս երբեք Դամիեն Ռայսի համերգին չգնալ: Էս տարի խոստումս խախտում եմ: Սիրում եմ էսպիսի խոստումներ խախտել ու սիրում եմ, երբ դա անում եմ ժամանակին: Որովհետև եթե դա անեի անցյալ տարի, այնտեղ լինելու էին այդ վեցից երեքը ու պլյուս մեկ ուրիշը՝ յոթերորդը: Լինելու էին սխալ տեղերում:

----------

kitty (03.08.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), մարիօ (19.06.2016), Մուշու (19.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրբաթ օրը Մառլենն ասում ա՝ կարո՞ղ ա կիրակի գաս, հեծանիվով գնանք Լուիզիանա: Ասում եմ՝ օքեյ:

Կիրակի առավոտն ինձ սմս ա գրում, որ 2,5 ժամ ա մի ուղղությունը, որ հոգեպես պատրաստվեմ: Ասում եմ՝ օքեյ: Տենց, հանդիպում ենք, քշում ենք ափի երկայնքով: Գժանոց տեսարաններ, հարուստ դանիացիների տներ, լիքը բլուրներ, որ վերև-ներքև ենք անում, տեղ-տեղ քանդած ճամփեք, կատաղի մոտոցիկլիստներ-բան: Ճամփին հարցնում եմ Մառլենին, թե ինչ հեռավորություն ա, երևի մի 40-45 կմ: Ասում ա՝ չէ, 35 ա: Ու հասնում ենք Լուիզիանա: Մառլենը ժամին նայում ա, 1 ժամ 45 րոպե: Ու ծիծաղում ա: Ասում ա՝ անցյալ անգամ Անդրեասի հետ 2,5 ժամ ա տևել: Ստեղ են ասել՝ աղջկա պես հեծանիվ քշել:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (20.06.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), Աթեիստ (20.06.2016), Մուշու (20.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2016), Նիկեա (20.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ ֆիլմի սցենար գրելիս մի տեղ տոռմուզի էինք հասել: Զույգի միջև կոնկրետ հարց պիտի քննարկվեր, չգիտեինք՝ ոնց էդ մասը ներկայացնենք, երկուսս էլ տենց փորձ չէինք ունեցել: Ասում եմ՝ բա հիմա գիտե՞ս: Ասում ա՝ հա: Ասում եմ՝ ո՞նց: Ասում ա՝ դե դու ինձ ուղիղ էդ հարցը տվեցիր: Ծիծաղում եմ: Ասում եմ՝ էդ նույն բանը ես պատմվածքներիս մեջ եմ զույգերի հետ անում, շատերն ասում են՝ կեղծ ա, շատ ուղիղ ա, տենց չի կարա լինի: Բայց դե ինչ անեմ, որ նենց եմ գրում, ոնց որ ես կասեի:  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.06.2016), Smokie (07.07.2016), Նիկեա (24.06.2016), Շինարար (23.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս հուլիսն ու՞ր կորավ:

Չեմ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ երբ է պատահել, որ էսպես կիրակի երեկոյան նստեմ կոմպի դիմաց, մի բաժակ լիմոնաջուրը կողքիս, երաժշտությունն ականջներիս, և ուղղակի գրեմ:

Էսօր, երբ Ցյուրիխ-Կոպենհագեն ինքնաթիռը վայրէջք էր կատարում, անտանելի անհամբեր էի դարձել: Րոպեներն էի հաշվում, աչքերս հա բացում-փակում, որ էկրանին երևացող հեռավորությունն անընդհատ փոքրանա, ու վերջապես ինքնաթիռը դղրդա գետնին կպչելուց: Ոչ մի ուրիշ տեղ էնքան չեմ կարոտում, ինչքան Կոպենհագենը: Մի երկու օր բացակայությունը հերիք է, որ ուզենամ հետ գալ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչն եմ էդպես կարոտում: Սուտ կլինի, եթե ասեմ մարդկանց, որովհետև էստեղի ընկերական կյանքը դանդաղ է. եթե ամիսը մեկ հարմարացնում ենք հանդիպել, ուրեմն լավ է: Ընկերս էլ չէ (նրան Կոպենհագենից առանձին եմ կարոտում). Երևանում եղած ժամանակ ինքն էլ հո հետս էր, երբ չորրորդ-հինգերորդ օրը սկսեցի նվնվալ, թե Կոպենհագեն եմ ուզում: Ինքն ինձնից շատ էր ուզում Երևանում մնալ: 

Հուլիսն իսկական խառնաշփոթ էր: Մի շաբաթ Երևանում, հետո՝ հիվանդանոցներ: Պահ էր լինում, երբ զղջում էի, որ վիրահատվել եմ: Բայց երբ բժիշկը կարերս հանեց, ու տասը օր ընդմիջումից հետո առաջին անգամ հեծանիվ նստեցի, զգացի, որ իզուր չէր: Էդ օրը տուն եկա ու մի մեծ կտոր պանիր կերա: Գրողը տանի, թե իմանայի էսքան լավ եմ լինելու, չէի թողնի էսքան ձգվեր:

Դեռ կարգին չապաքինված, մեկնեցի Գերմանիա մի քիչ ման գալու, հետո էլ Քիրսթենին տեսնելու: Մտածում եմ՝ վերջը Գերմանիայում չի մնալու որևէ քչից շատից մեծոտ բնակավայր, որտեղ չեմ եղել: Գերմանական քաղաքներն ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր ձանձրալիություն ունեն, որտեղ անելիքներդ սահմանափակվում են հին քաղաքում քայլելով, սուրճ խմելով, գիրք կարդալով ու գրելով: Եթե բախտդ բերեց, քաղաքը պալատ էլ կունենա, ու կայցելես այն: Բայց էս ձանձրալիության կարիքը զգում ես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ: Պիտի անպայման էդպիսի մի բան անես, որ ուղեղդ դատարկվի ու թարմանա:

Ու հիմա հետ Կոպենհագեն: Դեռ մի շաբաթ էլ արձակուրդ ունեմ, բայց ուզում եմ Կոպենհագենում անցկացնել: Մարտի վերջերին, երբ պիտի արձակուրդս պլանավորեի, առանց մի վայրկյան անգամ կասկածելու որոշեցի մի շաբաթ Կոպենհագենում մնալ: Ինչքան էլ ճամփորդել սիրեմ, չեմ կարողանում այստեղից երկար բացակայել: Բայց արձակուրդիս վերջին մասը մի ուրիշ բանով է կարևոր. ժամանակիս մեծ մասն անցկացնելու եմ գրելով ու արդեն գրածներս խմբագրելով: Ոնց որ էս անգամ գործը գլուխ է գալու:

----------

Cassiopeia (25.07.2016), GriFFin (25.07.2016), kitty (03.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (24.07.2016), Smokie (25.07.2016), Մուշու (25.07.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2016), Նիկեա (25.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Մայային հաջող արեցի: Երեկոյան էլ Արային հաջող կանեմ: Ընկերներս գնում են Դանիայից: Մտածում եմ՝ կապ չունի, թե որտեղ ես ապրում, մեկ է, ընկերներդ գնալու են: Դա էնքան երկրից չէ, ինչքան հենց քեզնից: Դու սովոր ես ընկերանալ արկածասեր ու մեծ նպատակներ ունեցող մարդկանց հետ, որոնք տեղից տեղ են գնում ու հանգիստ չեն գտնում: Ու անգամ այն պետությունում, որտեղ մարդկանց տեղաշարժն այնքան էլ մեծ չէ, միևնույն է, ընկերներս գնում են: Մի ժամանակ էլ Հայաստանում այդ ընկերը ես էի: Ու իմ գնալուց հետո իմ մտերիմներից գրեթե ոչ ոք չմնաց էնտեղ: Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես կգա՞ մի օր, որ էս բոլոր-բոլոր մարդիկ հավաքվեն մի տեղում: Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ իմ կյանքի գեղեցկությունը հենց դրանում է, որ ամեն տեղ մեկին ունեմ, ու արձակուրդներս հարմարացնում եմ հին ընկերներին հանդիպելու հետ: Ու հա, ինձնից է, որ շրջապատս էդպիսին է: Ինձնից է, որովհետև ընկերոջս շրջապատն էլ է էդպիսին: Եվ դեպի Հելսինկի կատարվելիք ճամփորդությունը պլանավորելիս չգիտենք, թե ինչպես երկու օրվա մեջ տեղավորենք մեր բոլոր ընկերներին:

Ինձ թվում է՝ լավ է իմանալը, որ աշխարհի ամեն մի կետում մի ընկեր ունես: Մի տեսակ հանգստացնող է, աշխարհը փոքրացնում, տեղավորում է ձեռքիդ մեջ, ու գիտես, որ ամեն տեղ լավ մարդիկ կան:

----------

Areg ak (25.07.2016), Cassiopeia (25.07.2016), kitty (03.08.2016), Smokie (10.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2016), Նիկեա (25.07.2016), Շինարար (25.07.2016), Ուլուանա (28.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու ինչքա՜ն չգործածված նյութ կա կուտակված բլոկնոտներում, հենց էս օրագրում, կոմպիս զանազան անկյուններում, գուգլ դրայվի վրա, գլխիս մեջ: Պիտի բոլորը հերթով վերցնես ու պատմվածքներ սարքես: Գժանոց վիճակ. առավոտից մինչև ուշ կեսօր գրում եմ: Հետս սուրճի բաժակներ ու շոկոլադներ: Ու ո՜նց եմ հաճույք ստանում էս վիճակից: Բա չվարձատրեի՞ն ինձ դրա համար:

Քոլմ Թոբինն ասում էր՝ ամեն գրող պիտի մի բաց տարածք գտնի ու իրեն վերցնի: Ինքը Վեքսֆորդն է վերցրել: Իսկ ես լիքը չգործածված տարածքներ եմ գտել ու չգիտեմ էլ՝ կհասցնե՞մ էդ բոլորը գրական ստեղծագործություն սարքել, թե չէ: Բայց էս օրերին գրում եմ ու խմբագրում, խմբագրում ու գրում: Մենակ թե էսպես շարունակվեր, մենակ թե մտքիս դրածը կարողանամ իրականություն սարքել:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.07.2016), kitty (03.08.2016), Smokie (10.09.2016), Srtik (27.07.2016), Մուշու (26.07.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2016), Նիկեա (26.07.2016), Վոլտերա (31.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ օգոստոսին սովորեցի առանց զարթուցչի առավոտյան 8-9-ին արթնանալ: Մի տարի պետք եղավ հասկանալու համար, որ շուտ արթնանալն ու աշխատանքի շուտ գնալը տարբեր բաներ են: Ուրեմն էս օգոստոսից էլ պիտի սովորեմ տնից շուտ դուրս գալ: Առանց սուրճ խմելու, առանց նախաճաշելու, առանց ֆեյսբուքում ներվ քայքայելու: Արթնանալ, դուշ ու դուրս: Էսօր առաջին օրն էր ու ստացվել էր: Հույս ունեմ՝ հետագայում էլ կստացվի:

Երևի արժե ամեն մի լավ սովորություն ձեռք բերելուն մի տարի նվիրել: Մի անգամ Ջեսիի հետ էի խոսում, քննարկում էինք շուտ արթնանալն ու շուտ գործի գալը որպես լավ սովորություն: Ջեսին ասում էր՝ լավ են համարվում, որովհետև ուղղակի ուշ արթնանալը հասարակությունն անընդունելի է համարում: Չգիտեմ, երևի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտության հատիկ կա: Ասենք, ժամը ութին արթնանալը լավ է, բայց հեչ լավ չէ, երբ գիշերը երկուսին ես քնել: Բայց գործի շուտ գնալը նրանով է լավ, որ շատ բան ես հասցնում, երեկոյան էլ չես աշխատում, կարող ես ուրիշ բաներով զբաղվել:

Մի խոսքով, ֆեյսբուքում չզվռնել, տնից շուտ դուրս գալ: Սուրճս գործիս տեղը կխմեմ:

----------

kitty (03.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (02.08.2016), Smokie (10.09.2016), Մուշու (02.08.2016), Նիկեա (02.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էդքան համերգների եմ գնում, բայց Պատի Սմիթը միշտ մի ուրիշ տեսակ ա, բեմի վրա մի ուրիշ ներկայություն է: Բեմի վրայից ինչ-որ հզոր ուժ ես զգում, հայացքդ չես կարողանում կտրել էդ հզոր կնոջից ու երազում, որ իր տարիքում դու էլ էդպիսին լինես:

Անցյալ տարի Պատի Սմիթը երկու համերգ տվեց Կոպենհագենում: Առաջինին ես էի գնացել, երկրորդին՝ ընկերս: Էն ժամանակ դեռ իրար չէինք ճանաչում, կես ամիս անց պիտի ծանոթանայինք: Լավ եմ հիշում էդ համերգը. մեկ թագավորական թատրոնի ողջ դահլիճն իրենով արած Պատին էր, մերթ հանդիսատեսն էր, որը համերգին նույնքան մասնակից էր, որքան բեմի վրայի հավաքվածները: Էդ ժամանակ էր, որ շուրջս նայեցի ու փնտրեցի ինչ-որ մեկի, որ գիտեի՝ պետք է էդտեղ լիներ, բայց չկար: Հետո կիթառի մեդիատորները բաժանեցին: Չնայած դրանց համար կռիվ էր, չգիտեմ ոնց ինձ երկու հատ բաժին հասավ: Պահեցի մոտս ու որոշեցի մեկը նվիրել այն մարդուն, որը կուզեի՝ էդ օրը հետս լիներ: Ամիսներ անց այն նվիրեցի Մորթենին, որը չէր ճարել առաջին համերգի տոմս, երկրորդին էր գնացել:

Երեկ միասին էինք Պատիի համերգին: Միասին էինք զգում էդ հզոր ներկայությունը: Էս անգամ տոմսով մեր տեղերն իրար կողք էին:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.08.2016), GriFFin (05.08.2016), kitty (03.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (04.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Մուշու (03.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Նիկեա (03.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր գնացինք Արք բուքս, որ տեսնենք՝ Լուիզիանայի գրական փառատոնի մասնակից ինձ հետաքրքրող հեղինակներից ում գրքերից ունեին: Էս տարի ամբողջ ցուցակը ոտով-գլխով ուսումնասիրեցի, բոլոր անունները գուգլեցի ու պարզեցի, որ ընդամենը երկու հեղինակ կա, որոնց հարցազրույցին կուզենայի ներկա գտնվել (համեմատության համար. անցյալ տարի Քոլմ Թոբինի մենակ անունը տեսնելը հերիք էր, որ վազեի Լուիզիանա):

Արքում Լուիզիանայի մասնակից գրողների գրքերի մեջ էջանշաններն էին դրել, վրան ձեռագիր գրված. «Գալիս է Լուիզիանա»: Էդպես տակնուվրա արեցինք, ինչ հեղինակ ասես, կար, արդեն ազգություններն ու դեմքերն էլ էի հիշում, այ էդքան լավ ուսումնասիրել էի ցուցակը: Ինձ հետաքրքրող հեղինակներից մեկն էլ կար, բայց ոչ ինձ հետաքրքրող գիրքը: Էսսեների հավաքածու էր: Ասա՝ այ տխմարներ, եթե ինքը որպես վիպագիր ա հայտնի, էսսեների գիրքն ո՞վ ա առնելու: 

Տենց տխուր-տխուր, որ տենց էլ բան չառա, արդեն ուզում էինք դուրս գալ, մեկ էլ աչքս ծակեց նարնջագույն մի գիրք: Մեջն էդ էջանշանից չկար, բայց հեղինակը Լորի Մուրն էր՝ ինձ հետաքրքրող երկրորդ հեղինակը: Գիրքն էլ ինձ հետաքրքրողը չէր, բայց բացեցի, թերթեցի: Տեսնեմ՝ եքա հավաքածու ա: Լորի Մուրի մի քանի գիրք հավաքած էր մեկի մեջ: Տենց, առանց տատանվելու մոտեցա վաճառողուհուն, մի հատ տեղյակ պահեցի, որ մեջը պիտի Լուիզիանայի էջանշանից լիներ, առա գիրքը, էկա տուն:

Մահճակալիս կողքն արդեն գրքերի կույտ ա գոյացել: Ու քանի որ վերջերս թարգել եմ էլեկտրոնային կարդալը, էդ կույտը լրիվ ֆիզիկական կույտ ա, ոչ թե քինդլում ֆայլերի կուտակում: Սենց նայեցի էդ գրքերին, ասեցի՝ մեկ ա Լորի Մուրը պիտի կարդամ: Երբ հավես ունենամ, մի պատմվածք կկարդամ: Էնքան որ մինչև փառատոնը մի քիչ ծանոթ լինեմ գործերին:

Մեկ էլ որ Լորի Մուրի պատմվածքների նկարագիրը կարդացի, մի քիչ վախ ունեի, որ ինքը հենց էն թեմաներով ա ստեղծագործում, ինչով՝ ես: Մտածում էի՝ կջղայնանամ ու կնեղվեմ, կթարգեմ սենց հավեսով սկսած պրոյեկտս: Տենց, իրիկվա կողմ բացեցի, մի պատմվածք կարդացի: Լացելու աստիճան լավն էր: Գրականության մեջ փնտրածս էն բացն էր, որից պիտի ազդվեի ու իմը ստեղծեի: Ու էդ պատմվածքը լրիվ ներսս խառնեց իրար: Միանգամից լուծում գտա չստացվող գործերիցս մեկի համար: Ու պլյուս հասկացա, որ ընտրածս թեման էնքան էլ անհեթեթ ու անիրական չի: Հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ Լուիզիանայի փառատոնին, որ Լորի Մուրը ստորագրի գիրքս:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.08.2016), kitty (09.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (07.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Նիկեա (07.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եղանակի տեսություն. մաքսիմալ ջերմաստիճանը 16, ամպամած, 9 մ/վ քամի դեպի արևմուտք: Հլը մի կողմ թողնենք, որ ամառն արդեն անհույս վերջացավ: Մի կողմ թողնենք, որ բախտս գեշ բերել ա, ու անձրև չի գալիս: Դե արի ու 14 կմ քշի գործի, երբ սաղ ճամփադ դեպի արևելք ա: Սովորաբար 55-60 րոպեում եմ էդ ճամփան անցնում: Գուշակեք, թե էսօր քանի րոպեում անցա: Մեկ էլ գուշակեք, թե ինչ հալի էի: Ու սա ընդամենը օգոստոս ա: Մենակ սա հերիք ա հիշելու համար, որ էդ կողմերում ապրել չեմ ուզում: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց բացառված ա, որ Ամայի հարավներում էլի տուն վերցնեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (19.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Մուշու (09.08.2016), Նիկեա (09.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ շաբաթ Սյուզան Վեգայի համերգի ժամանակ երգչուհին պատմեց իր 18 տարեկանի մի սիրո մասին, հետո մի երգ կատարեց նրա մասին. տղան հետ էր գնացել Անգլիա, ինքը մնացել էր ԱՄՆ-ում, ու էդպես բաժանվել էին: Բնական է, որ շատ տարիներ առաջ մի էդպիսի երգ գրած կլինի: Բայց ամբողջ համերգի ընթացքում նաև հասկանալի դարձավ, որ Վեգայի 90-ականների երգերից մի քանիսն էլ են այդ նույն տղայի մասին: Համերգից հետո ասում եմ.
- Փաստորեն, էդ տղան շատ ուժեղ հետք է թողել, որ մինչև հիմա նրա մասին երգում է:
- Ամեն մեկն էլ իր կյանքում մի էդպիսի սեր ունի,- ասում է:
- Ես չունեմ:
- Ունես. ես եմ:
- Դու չես: Եթե մենք բաժանվենք, ահագին կտառապեմ, բայց հետո լավ կլինեմ:

Բայց իսկապես, ում նայես, բազմաթիվ տարիներ անց մի էդպիսի մեկից կախված է: Մտածում եմ՝ ինչու ուրիշներն ունեն դա, իսկ ես՝ չէ: Էդ չի նշանակում, որ ժամանակին պակաս եմ սիրել կամ պակաս եմ տառապել: Բայց մի տեսակ էդ բոլորը թողել եմ մի կողմ, կյանքս շարունակել: Ու երբ որևէ մեկին հիշում եմ, ոչ մի տեղս չի ցավում:

Ինձ մեկ-մեկ քննադատում են, որ սիրո հարցում ահավոր պրագմատիկ եմ: Բայց հենց էդ պրագմատիզմն է ինձ պաշտպանում ավելորդ տառապանքից ու երջանկությունս կրկնապատկում: Երբ հասկանում ես, որ ամեն ինչ քեզնից է կախված, ոչ թե ինչ-որ աներևույթ ուժերից, երբ գիտես, որ դուք միասին եք միայն ու միայն որովհետև երկուսդ էդպես եք ուզում, ոչ թե ինչ-որ պատահականությունների շնորհիվ, ամեն ինչ անում եք դա պահպանելու համար: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ընդհանրապես մարդիկ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեին, եթե տեղը տեղին պրագմատիկ լինեին: Մի կողմից, ժամանակ չէին վատնի չստացվող հարաբերության վրա, մյուս կողմից կստեղծեին ստացվող հարաբերություն մեկ ուրիշի հետ:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.08.2016), Freeman (14.08.2016), kitty (11.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (19.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Նիկեա (10.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոպենհագենի բնակարանային խնդրին նոր չի, որ ծանոթանում եմ: Բայց շրջապատիս մարդիկ ի վերջո ճարում են հարմար սենյակ կամ բնակարան, իսկ իմ բնակարանային պայմանները միշտ վատից էլ վատ են լինում: Հիմա արդեն երկուսով ենք բնակարան փնտրում, ու ոչինչ չկա: Անօգնական, հուսահատ վիճակ ա, էն որ չգիտես՝ ինչ անես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի շաբաթ առաջ, երբ Մագդայի հետ գարեջրվում էի, ասաց, որ վերջերս սկսել է գժավարի աշխատել. առավոտից իրիկուն թեզի վրա նստած է: Ասացի, որ սպասում եմ, թե երբ եմ ես էլ էդ վիճակում հայտնվելու: Գիտեմ, որ բոլորի մոտ էլ վերջին ամիսներն էդպես են: Դիթեն ու Միեն ընդհանրապես անհետացել են. օգոստոսի վերջին պիտի թեզը հանձնեն: Բայց ես դեռ չեմ կարողանում գոնե օրը յոթուկես ժամ աշխատել: 

Էսօր լանչից առաջ Սոնյան էկավ: Անցյալ տարի մեզ մոտ փոխանակային PhD էր Իսպանիայից, իսկ հիմա ուղղակի հյուր է եկել: Ինքն էլ է իր վերջին ամիսներին հասել: Ինձ հարցրեց, թե ինչքան է ինձ մնացել: Ասացի՝ ութ ամիս, 14 օր: Ու մեկ էլ որ գնաց, զգացի, որ ուղեղիս ճտտիկները միացան: Լանչից հետո, երբ սուրճ խմեցի, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ պրոդուկտիվություն իջավ վրաս, ու մի քանի ժամում արագ-արագ է՛լ լիքը կարդացի, է՛լ վերջապես որոշեցի, թե թեզս ինչի մասին է, է՛լ պլան կազմեցի, թե հերթական հոդվածս ոնց եմ գրելու, է՛լ վերջին էքսպերիմենտից հավաքած տվյալների վրա աշխատեցի: Ու էստեղ զգացի, որ հանկարծ ես էլ մտա էդ վերջին շրջանը, երբ առանց հոգնելու աշխատում ես էնքան, մինչև թեզդ հանձնում ես ու ուշաթափված ընկնում գետնին: Էն կարգի էր, որ նույնիսկ դանիերենի չէի ուզում գնալ, ուզում էի մնալ օֆիսում, աշխատել: Իսկ երբ ի վերջ հասա դանիերենի, ուղեղս էլի նույն թափով էր աշխատում: 

Հիմա եկել եմ տուն, սուպս եմ սարքում: Վաղն էլի հիվանդանոցում եմ գործի, բայց նեղվելու, նվնվալու փոխարեն սպասում եմ, թե երբ առավոտը կգա: Տեսնես՝ էս աշխուժությունս ինչքա՞ն կձգի:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.08.2016), Freeman (18.08.2016), kitty (18.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (19.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Աթեիստ (18.08.2016), Մուշու (18.08.2016), Յոհաննես (18.08.2016), Նիկեա (18.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս իմ բժշկական ուսանողական տարիներից մի պատկեր է առաջս եկել ու չի գնում. առավոտյան սառը սուրճ ու սնիքերս Կառա տոտայի բուդկայից, դրանից հետո՝ ուղիղ գրադարան: Չեմ հիշում՝ հինգերո՞րդ կուրս էի, թե՞ արդեն պետականներն էին: Բայց էս ռուտինն օգնող էր, նպաստում էր, որ գրադարանում կենտրոնանամ ու մինչև ուշ երեկո պարապեմ:

Էդ պատկերը մտքումս արդեն քանի օր է առավոտյան շուտ եմ գնում աշխատանքի: Գնում եմ մտածելով սառը սուրճի ու սնիքերսի մասին, չնայած վաղուց սնիքերս չեմ ուտում, իսկ սուրճս էլ սովորաբար տաք է: Հասնում եմ համալսարան կամ հիվանդանոց, արագ սուրճ սարքում ու քրուասանով կամ այլ հացատիպ մի բանով նախաճաշ անում: Իմ սիրած պահն է առավոտյան, երբ սկսում եմ պլանավորել օրս, մտածում, թե ինչ է սպասվում: Ու էդ ժամանակ արդեն ո՛չ կատաղած ստատիստիկան, ո՛չ խառըխշտիկ ռոբոտը ու ո՛չ անգամ այլ մարդկանց հետ հաղորդակցվելու ու օգնություն խնդրելու հեռանկարն ինձ չեն վախեցնում:

Ընդհանրապես, ասում են՝ շուտ արթնանալ կարողանալու համար պետք է երեկոյան մտածել մի բանի մասին, որին անհամբերությամբ ես սպասում: Իմ աշխատանքում չկա էդպիսի բան: Ավելի ճիշտ, օրվա սիրածս պահը՝ նախաճաշը, տեղափոխել եմ աշխատավայր: Ու ստացվում է, որ դրան հասնելու համար պետք է տնից դուրս գամ: Էլ չկա ժամերով տանը նստել: Առավոտյան արթնանալուն պես ինձ դուրս եմ գցում, ու արդեն ավելի քան մի ժամ տևող քամուն հակառակ հեծանիվ քշելն էդքան սարսափելի չէ:

Անցյալ ուրբաթ էլ Լիզա Հանիգանի նոր ալբոմը դուրս եկավ: Էսօր ստացել եմ վերջապես, Լիզայի ստորագրությունը վրան: Հրաշալի ալբոմ է: Երևի հենց էս մեկը կդառնա իմ դիսերտացիան գրելու ալբոմը, որը կմիացնեմ ամեն առավոտ սուրճի ու քրուասանի հետ: Լիզա Հանիգանն ինձ ընդմիշտ մի մարդու կհիշեցնի: Հուսամ՝ լավ է:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2016), kitty (23.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (23.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Մուշու (23.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2016), Նիկեա (23.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ գրանցվեցի դանիերենի քննության համար: Նոյեմբերին հանձնելու եմ, ու վերջ: Ամենասարսափելին բանավորն է, որովհետև հազվադեպ եմ խոսում (չնայած հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ, որ նախորդ քննությանը բանավորը գերազանց հանձնեցի, իսկ կարդալու մասից համարյա կտրվել էի): Բայց էսօր դանիերեն խոսելու օր է: 

Ուրեմն Սոնյան էկավ, հերթով բոլորիս հավաքեց մեր գրասենյակներից, միասին ճաշեցինք: Ութ PhD-ուսանող կամ արդեն վերջացրած: Մայքլն անցյալ տարի է վերջացրել (բա, մի տարի արդեն անցավ), Սիգրիդը մի ամիս առաջ հանձնեց, Միեն մի քանի օրից կհանձնի, մյուսներս էլ մեկս մի քիչ շուտ, մյուսս մի քիչ ուշ: Լինեն հետս կպած դանիերեն էր խոսում, ես անգլերեն էի պատասխանում: Էնքան հավես էր: Հետո մանրից ես էլ դանիերենի անցա: Դա միակ ելքն ա: Երբ ես համառություն չունեմ անընդհատ դանիերեն խոսելու, դիմացի դանիացին պիտի էդ համառությունն ունենա, որ խոսակցությունը բնականից անգլերենից փոխվի դանիերենի: 

Հետո էդ ութովս գնացինք սուրճ խմելու: Էսօր էն հազվադեպ արև օրերից էր: Հետն էլ գիտես, որ մի երկու շաբաթից էլ արևի հույս չես էլ կարող ունենալ: Ութովս տեղավորվեցինք բակի օղակաձև նստարանին: Տարօրինակ կառուցվածքով նստարան էր. ոտքներս օղակի ներսում էինք դրել: Դեսից-դենից խոսեցինք: Ասում եմ՝ խմբակային պրոկրաստինացիա ենք անում: Էդպես արևի տակ մնացինք մի քիչ ու շարժվեցինք մեր գործերով: Նենց եմ սիրում մեր էս թեզային վիճակները: Որ վերջացնեմ, անկախ նրանից՝ մնամ ակադեմիայում, թե չէ, էս վիճակները կարոտելու եմ: Պոստդոկները չունեն սենց համայնքային զգացողություն, ավելի շատ իրար միս են կրծում: Իսկ մենք իրար հետ մրցակցելու պատճառ չունենք. տարբեր ոլորտներից ենք: Ավելի շատ իրար օգնում ենք, սատար կանգնում, ու դա էնքա՜ն հեշտացնում ա PhD-ի ընթացքը:

Յակոբին ասեցի, որ նոյեմբերին քննություն եմ տալու: Առաջարկեց մեկ-մեկ գնալ իր գրասենյակ ու դանիերեն խոսել: Յակոբն ամեն օր իմ գրասենյակի մոտով անցնում է ու դեսից-դենից հարցուփորձում: Դանիերեն:

----------

Cassiopeia (25.08.2016), Freeman (25.08.2016), John (02.09.2016), kitty (25.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (25.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Աթեիստ (25.08.2016), Մուշու (25.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2016), Նիկեա (25.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց ինչքան կարևոր ա միջազգային փորձը: Ղեկավարս իր դոցենտ հալով տաք տեղը նստած գիտության հետ կապված լիքը նրբություններ չգիտի, իսկ ես ու Վիոլենը հա պատերազմներ ենք մղում էդ նրբությունների համար: Մի տեսակ տարօրինակ ա էն զգացողությունը, որ քո ոլորտում ղեկավարիցդ շատ բան գիտես: Իբր Հայաստանում դրանից էի փախնում, էկա, ընկա նույն թակարդը: Ինչ լավ ա Սիլվիային էլ գործի վերցրեցին: Հիմա արդեն երեք արտասահմանցիներով կլինենք:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.08.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> - Flamethrowers-ն եմ կարդում,- ասաց:
> - Լա՞վն է,- հարցրի,- գիրքն առել եմ Լուիզիանայից:
> - Լավն է,- ասաց,- քեզ դուր կգա:
> ...
> - Գիտես, Լիզա Հանիգանն անցյալ տարի Բաստարդ կաֆեում համերգ է տվել: Էնքան հավես էր, հազիվ մի հիսուն հոգի էր ներկա: Մեկ էլ Դամիեն Ռայսենք մի քանի տարի առաջ Վեգայում համերգ տվեցին: Լիզա Հանիգանն արդեն հեռացել էր, շրջագայության վերջին համերգն էր, ու նվագում էին ինչ ուզում էին:
> - Դամիեն Ռայսին այս տարի Դուբլինում տեսա:
> - Մենա՞կ, թե՞ խմբի հետ:
> - Մենակ:
> ...
> ...


Անցյալ տարվա այս օրը շատ լավ եմ հիշում: Էս բոլորից հետո եկել էի տուն, կծկվել էի ադյալի տակ, թեյ էի խմում ու գիրք կարդում: Պատկերացում չունեի անգամ, որ էդ օրն էնքան է կարևորվելու, որ մի տարի անց անգամ տոնվելու է: Իսկ այս փոքրիկ նմանությունները ոչինչ էին լինելու էն հսկայական ֆունդամենտալ ընդհանրությունների համար, որ ունեինք: Կպատկերացնեի՞ արդյոք, որ մի օր հանդիպելու եմ մեկին, ով իմ մեջ տեսնելու ու գնահատելու է հենց այն, ինչը տարիներ շարունակ շատ-շատերը քննադատում էին: 

Առավոտյան ամբողջ բակը մշուշի մեջ էր: Չորացած շորերս հավաքելու համար թվում էր՝ պիտի ամպերի միջով անցնեմ: Իսկ դռան դիմաց սարդը հասցրել էր նոր սարդոստայն հյուսել: Ես ամեն օր քանդում եմ, ինքն ամեն օր սարքում է: Մեր բակի սարդերին արդեն դեմքերով գիտեմ: Հիմա նստած եմ ճամպրուկներիս ու արկղերիս վրա, որ հավաքեմ վերջին իրերս: 

Էս տանը մի տարի ապրեցի: Վերջին հինգ տարիների ընթացքում տասներկու անգամ հասցե եմ փոխել: Իսկ էստեղ մի տարի ապրեցի, ու հեռանալը տխուր է: Աստղազարդ երկնքին փոխարինելու են գալու քաղաքի լույսերը, մենակությանս՝ մի ուրիշի տաք ներկայությունը, աշխարհի վերջին՝ զգացողությունը, որ աշխարհը մեծ է, ու վերջ չունի, ձիերին՝ հեծանիվներն ու մեքենաները, իսկ ճամփին ինձ խանգարելու է ոչ թե ընթացքիս հակառակ փչող քամին, այլ հեծանվային խցանումները: 

Առջևում ձմեռ է, ուրեմն միասին ենք թեյի բաժակը գրկած թաքնվելու ադյալի տակ: Ձմեռային երեկոներն անցկացնելու ենք դարչնաոլորներ թխելով ու անվերջ բանավիճելով: Անվերջ, ժամերով ու առանց անձնական մակարդակի անցնելու: Իսկ երբ զգանք, որ մեկս մյուսին չի համոզելու, փաստարկներն էլ սպառվեն, ասելու ենք՝ լավ, արի ընդունենք, որ էս հարցում համաձայն չենք, որովհետև էսպես մենք սիրում ենք նաև միմյանց տարբերությունները:

Ու այսօրվանից մեր նմանություններն ու տարբերությունները լինելու են մի տեղում, քնելու են միասին, արթնանալու են միասին: Իսկ ես երբեմն կարոտելու եմ աշխարհի վերջի այս տունը, որտեղից ինքնաթիռների ձայներ էին լսվում ու սարդերը մի գիշերում դռան դիմաց էնպիսի հսկայական սարդոստայններ էին հյուսում, որ ստիպված էիր լինում քանդել դուրս գալ կարողանալու համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.08.2016), Chilly (01.09.2016), Freeman (31.08.2016), ivy (31.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.09.2016), Smokie (26.10.2016), Մուշու (31.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.08.2016), Նիկեա (31.08.2016), Ուլուանա (01.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էս ինչ լավ օր էր: Առավոտը մեր գրելու խմբով էինք հավաքվել: Վաղուց չէի հարմարացնում էդ խմբին հանդիպեի: Երեք ժամում շատ բան չհասցրի անել. հազիվ պլանավորեցի հոդվածիս խմբագրման մի մասը: Բայց դե հավես էր էրեխեքին նորից տեսնելը, հետո էլ իրար հետ չաչանակելը: Չաչանակելն էլ ինչ չաչանակել: Վերջին քաղաքական իրադարձություններից խոսեցինք ու աջերին մի լավ քֆրտեցինք գիտությունից փողերը կտրելու ու հարուստների հարկերը թեթևացնելու համար: Մեկ էլ Շոնը Ֆարոյան կղզիների կետերի որսից պատմեց, թե ոնց ա ամեն ինչ կարգավորվում էնտեղ: Մյուս անգամ էլ էդ արյունոտ նկարները դեմ տան ինձ, ասեն՝ ճի՞շտ ա, որ Դանիայում սենց ա, արդեն գիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ պատասխանելու:

Լանչից հետո էկա օֆիս, շարունակեցի խմբագրման պլանավորումը: Էսօր օրվա մեծ մասը գնաց պլանավորման վրա: Հիմա կասեք՝ պրոկրաստինացիայի ձև ա, բայց իրականում էսպես հատիկ-հատիկ ամեն ինչ դասավորելն ու պուճուր դեդլայններ դնելը լիքը ներվ ու ժամանակ ա խնայում հետագայում: Պատկերացնում եմ՝ չիմանայի քանի հոդված կա ամփոփելու կամ ինչ անալիզ նորից պիտի անեմ: Սաղ շիլաշփոթ էր դառնալու: Մտածում եմ՝ PhD անելիս ամենակարևոր բաներից մեկը որ սովորում ես, հենց պլանավորելն ա: 

Լինեի հետ մի քիչ խոսեցի: Ասեցի, որ իր դիսերտացիան վերցրել եմ գրադարանից, որ կառուցվածքի մասին պատկերացում կազմեմ: Ցույց տվեց էն տեղերը, որ ուրիշ ձև կաներ, ասաց, որ նույն սխալը չանեմ: Ինքը հոդվածային դիսերտացիա անող առաջիններից էր, դրա համար լիքը բաներ սխալ են գնացել: Հետո լիքը մեր շեֆերից խոսեցինք:

Միջանցքում Միեին տեսա: Էրեկ հանձնել էր դիսերտացիան: Շնորհավորեցի: Ասում եմ՝ ո՞նց էին վերջին օրերդ, անհանգի՞ստ էիր: Ասում ա՝ չէ, մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ չեմ հասցնի, լավ էի պլանավորել: Ու գիտեմ՝ ինչ ա ասում: 

Ցերեկը մի պահ Կատայի ու Յուլիի հետ գնացինք նոր PhD-ներին բարև ասելու ու մեր ակումբ հրավիրելու: Երևի ակումբի կոմիտեից դուրս կգամ մի երկու ամսից, բայց ինձ լիքը բան տվեց էնտեղ լինելս:

Հետո մեր ամբիոնով Թղթի կղզում ընթրիքի էինք: Սիլվիան էլ էր էկել: Նենց ընտիր բան ա, որ Սիլվիան էստեղ ա: Ասում եմ՝ էն ժամանակ մագիստրոսական թեզս վերջացնել տվեցիր, հիմա էլ PhD-ս եմ քո շնորհիվ վերջացնելու: Մտածում եմ՝ ինչ բախտավոր մարդ եմ, որ ինքն էստեղ ա: Մասնագիտական կյանքում ինձ ոչ ոք էնքան չի ոգեշնչել, ինչքան Սիլվիան: Ոչ մեկի քննադատությունն էնքան կոնստրուկտիվ չի էղել, ինչքան իրանը: Ուզում ա տասը հազար հատ քոմենթ լինի հոդվածի վրա, մեկ ա, Սիլվիան էնքան լավ ա էդ բոլորը գրում, որ գիտես՝ ինչ ես անելու: 

Դիթեին էլ տեսանք: Եսիմ ոնց դեդլայնը ձգել էր, մի քանի օր ուներ դիսերտացիան հանձնելու համար: Դիթեին ծանոթացրի Սիլվիայի հետ: Ինձ ծանոթ երկու ամենաարագ խոսող մարդիկ  նույն տեղում էին: Հոկտեմբերից Դիթեն մեր պրոյեկտում ա աշխատելու: Եվս մեկ ընտիր դեմք: Մենք հզոր թիմ ենք լինելու: Եթե ակադեմիան Դիթեն ու Սիլվիան են, ես ուզում եմ էնտեղ մնալ: 

Շատ եմ սիրում PhD-ական կյանքս: Ինչքան էլ սթրեսը շատ լինի, մի տեսակ չեմ ուզում վերջացնել: Էնքան գունավոր ա, էնքան բազմաշերտ, էնքան բան ես սովորում, որ մնացած ամբողջ կրթությանդ ընթացքում չես սովորել: Ու էստեղ հանդիպածդ մարդիկ էլ լրիվ քո կտորից են: Մի քիչ տխուր ա, որ արդյունքում ակադեմիայից դուրս հատուկենտ մարդկանց հետ ես կարողանում շփվել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էս աշխարհն ահավոր ձգող ա: Ակադեմիան միակ տեղն ա, որտեղ ինչքան էլ սովորես, մեկ ա էլի սովորելու բան ունես: 

Երեկոյան մայրամուտի միջով քշեցի տուն: Նոր տունս: Միասին թեյ խմեցինք, փախլավա կերանք: Ու հիմա երկուսով նստած աշխատում ենք: Ահավոր երջանիկ եմ: Հրաշալի սեպտեմբերի մեկ էր: Հույս ունեմ՝ մյուս տարի էս օրը գործազուրկ չեմ լինի:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.09.2016), John (02.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (02.09.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), մարդագայլուկ (02.09.2016), Մուշու (02.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2016), Նիկեա (02.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հելսինկին մի յուրահատուկ լռություն ունի, որ աշխարհի որևէ մայրաքաղաքում չես գտնի: Էնտեղ պետք է լինել կարճ ժամանակով. մի քանի ժամով կամ ամենաշատը երկու օրով: 

Ֆիններին մի ուրիշ կերպ եմ սիրում: Էդ յուրահատուկ պարզությունը, պարզության տակի ջերմությունը, որ շատերը դժվարությամբ են տեսնում, սուր հումորի զգացումը: Չգիտեմ՝ աշխարհագրությունը կապ ունի՞, բայց Եվրոպայում ինչքան հյուսիս ես գնում, մարդիկ էնքան ավելի ուղիղ ու անկեղծ են, միևնույն ժամանակ՝ ավելի չխոսկան ու ինտրովերտ: Միշտ մտածում եմ՝ Կոպենհագենն էդ առումով իմ մաքսիմումն է, դրանից հեռու չեմ կարող գնալ: Բայց Հելսինկին էլ ձգող ուժ ունի: Երբ տեսնում ես մարդիկ ինչ մտածում, ասում են: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ ոչ մի ձևականություն չկա, ոնց որ ինչ-որ քար ընկնի ուսերիցդ:

Մեկ-մեկ կատակով խոսում ենք Ֆինլանդիա տեղափոխվելու մասին:
- Պիտի պատրաստ լինես, որ ընկերներ չես ունենալու,- ասում է Յանեն,- ունենալիս էլ հանդիպելու ենք ու ժամանակի մեծ մասը լռության մեջ անցկացնեք: Օտարերկրացիների համար անհարմար լռություն է, մեզ համար՝ սովորական:

Լռության համար պետք է Ֆինլանդիա գնալ:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.09.2016), Smokie (04.01.2017), Մուշու (05.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2016), Նիկեա (09.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաճախ շատերն ասում են՝ ինչների՞ս է էսքան PhD-ն, եթե հետո չենք կարողանալու աշխատանքով ապահովել: Ժամանակին ես էլ էի էդպես մտածում, ու ակադեմիական վերելքը հասկանում էի զուտ որպես գոյության պայքար, թե ինչպես են իրար միս ուտելով մի մասը վերանում, մյուս մասը հասնում բաղձալի պրոֆեսորի կոչմանը: Բայց ավելի քան երկու տարի այդ միջավայրում լինելով հասկացա, որ իրականոմ էդպես չէ: Ավելի ճիշտ, իրար ուտոցին կա, բայց միշտ գտնվում են էնպիսի PhD-ներ, որոնք նախընտրում են թողնել ակադեմիան: Գտնվում են նաև այնպիսիք, որոնք իրենց կյանքը գիտական աշխարհից դուրս չեն պատկերացնում: Հենց վերջիններս էլ ի վերջո մշտական աշխատանք են ստանում, որովհետև պարզապես վիզ են դնում դրա համար:

Բայց էդ դեպքում իմաստը ո՞րն է էսքան PhD պատրաստելու, եթե նրանց շատ փոքր տոկոսն է ակադեմիայում մնալու: Մանավանդ Դանիայում PhD-ների թիվն ահագին մեծ է: Ու պլյուս PhD-ուսանողը լրիվ դրույքով աշխատող է, հետևաբար համալսարաններն աշխատավարձ են վճարում, կենսաթոշակային հատկացումներ են անում: 

Ինձ երկու տարի պետք եղավ հասկանալու համար, որ PhD անելու իմաստը ոչ էնքան նեղ թեմայի մեջ խորանալն է, որքան էդ թեմայի մեջ խորանալու հմտություններ ձեռք բերելը: Էս կրթությունը շատ սպեցիֆիկ է, քեզ լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ է սարքում, աշխարհը սկսում ես ուրիշ կերպ տեսնել: Ու հա, չեմ վախենում էդ բառն արտասանելուց. ավելի խելացի ես դառնում: Դառնում ես նաև ավելի ճկուն, ավելի արագ սովորող: Զարգացնում ես քննադատական մտածողությունդ ու լուծումներ փնտրելդ: Ձեռք ես բերում կարևոր ինֆորմացիան վայրկյանների ընթացքում քաղելու ունակություն: Ու էս ամենի հետ սովորում ես մարդկանց հետ հաղորդակցվել: 

Էս բոլորը բաներ են, որ մենք չենք հասկանում մեր PhD-ն սկսելիս: Չեն հասկանում նաև ավարտած շատ մարդիկ, ու սիվիներում որպես հմտություն նշում են դիսերտացիայի թեման, ոչ թե էս գժական հմտությունները, որ ցանկացած գործատու փնտրում է իր աշխատողների մեջ: Բայց եթե նայես, թե ինչով ես զբաղվում էդ երեք տարում, սպասելի կլինի լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ դառնալը. տոննաներով գրականություն, որ պիտի կարդաս, զանազան համակարգչային ծրագրեր, որ պիտի կարողանաս կիրառել, գիտական թիմ, որի հետ պիտի հաղորդակցվես: Էս ամենին գումարած՝ երեք տարի ժամանակ պրոյեկտդ վերջացնելու համար: Ինչ ուզում ես, արա, պիտի վերջացնես: Նրանք, ովքեր չեն կարողանում տեսնել էդ վերջակետը կամ ընկալել PhD-ն որպես մեկ ամբողջական պրոյեկտ, որն իրականացնելու գործիքներն ընթացքում են ձեռք բերելու, չեն էլ կարողանում ավարտել: 

Ու հիմա մտածում եմ՝ հասարակությանը պետք են էսպիսի մարդիկ: Պետք են մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն ինչը հալած յուղի տեղ չեն ընդունի, ու տակով-վրայով շուռ կտան, մինչև կարծիք կազմեն, որ անընդհատ կփնտրեն ապացույցներ ու փաստարկներ, որ չեն վախենա նոր բաներ փորձելուց ու կյուրացնեն նորը կարճ ժամանակում, որ կտեսնեն հարցերի բոլոր կողմերը ու կկարողանան  մեծ պրոյեկտներ վերջացնել սահմանափակ ժամանակում: Չգիտեմ՝ արդյոք էսպիսի հակում ունեցող մարդի՞կ են PhD անում, թե՞ ցանկացած ոք կարող է էս հատկանիշները ձեռք բերել: Բայց գիտեմ, որ շատերն էդպիսին չեն լինի, եթե PhD չանեն: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ Դանիայում շատ են PhD ունեցողները:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.09.2016), kitty (10.09.2016), Smokie (10.09.2016), Մուշու (09.09.2016), Նիկեա (09.09.2016), Շինարար (09.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ դուք որ սաղ օրը քուիզերի ու համերգների եք, ե՞րբ եք հասցնում էդ քուիզերի հարցերին պատասխանելու գիտելիքները ձեռք բերել  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.09.2016), Freeman (14.09.2016), Smokie (04.01.2017), Մուշու (13.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2016), Նիկեա (14.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ռոբոտը բռնեց ու խփեց հետազոտության մասնակցին ու աթոռին: Երկուսս էլ լեղաճաք էինք եղել, որովհետև նման բան օրենքով պիտի չլինի. ռոբոտը մարդու հետ զգույշ է լինում, իսկ վախեցած մարդուց հեռու է փախչում:

Մեկ էլ նստած ժամերով խմբագրում եմ հոդվածս: Տո ի՞նչ ժամեր, արդեն երկու շաբաթ: Մտածում եմ՝ տարիքի հետ ենք սկսում սիրել խմբագրելու արվեստը: Առաջներում ուղղակի մի բան արագ-արագ կգրեի, կնաղդեի դասախոսին կամ ընթերցողին: Իսկ հիմա հատ-հատ, պարբերություն առ պարբերություն, բառ առ բառ պիտի ամեն ինչ տեղում լինի, մինչև ղեկավարիս ուղարկելը: 

Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ խմբագրման կարևորության մասին մաստերիցս սկսած միշտ իմացել եմ, բայց չեմ կարողացել կիրառել մինչև վերջերս: Դա ինձ հույս ա տալիս, որ դիսերտացիաս կարդալ կլինի: Գրողը տանի, յոթուկես ամիս մնաց:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.09.2016), Freeman (17.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.09.2016), մարդագայլուկ (19.09.2016), Մուշու (16.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2016), Նիկեա (16.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըստ ժամանակակից աշարհի կանոնների, մենք հիմա պիտի ատեինք իրար, պիտի իրար տեսնելիս կա՛մ գզեինք միմյանց, կա՛մ ցուցադրաբար արհամարհեինք: Բայց ես քեզ ընկալում եմ որպես իմ մի ուրիշ տեսակ, որպես այն մարդը, որը կդառնայի, եթե կյանքիս տարբեր հատվածներում այլ որոշումներ ընդունեի: Ուրիշ կյանքում գուցե մտերիմ ընկերուհիներ լինեինք, միասին սուրճի բաժակներ դատարկեինք, տղամարդկանցից խոսեինք, քաջալերեինք իրար: Բայց էսօրվա աշխարհը դա թույլ չի տալիս մեզ, ու ամենաշատը, որ կարող եմ անել, քո համերգին գալն է ու ասելը, որ դու գերազանց արտիստ ես: Էսօրվա աշխարհը թույլ չի տալիս, բայց քեզ գրկում եմ ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս: 

Քեզ ճանաչում եմ գրեթե այնքան լավ, ինչքան ինքս ինձ: Լրիվ թափանցիկ ես ինձ համար: Կարծես նույնիսկ զգում եմ քո ցավը և ուզում եմ ձեռք մեկնել: Ու երազում եմ, որ մի օր հանդիպենք բոլորովին այլ պայմաններում, որտեղ աշխարհն իր օրենքները չի թելադրի, նստենք ու մի կուշտ զրուցենք:

----------

Smokie (04.01.2017), Մուշու (19.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2016), Նիկեա (20.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեզ մոտ արդեն ձեռնոցով հեծանիվ քշելու սեզոնը բացվել ա: Որոշեցի աշնանային ձեռնոց պատվիրել (ունեցածներս խորը ձմեռային են): Էդ օնլայն խանութում էլ գնա գալիս եմ տեսականի ա։ Մի ժամ վերև-ներքև արեցի։ Որոշեցի, որ մուգ գույն եմ ուզում, որովհետև հեծանիվ քշելիս շուտ են կեղտոտվում ձեռնոցներ։ Որոշեցի նաև, որ սևը տխուր կլինի, մի քիչ գույնը չէր խանգարի։ Տենց, գտա գունավոր պուտիկներով սև ձեռնոց։ Ուզում էի արդեն պատվիրել, մեկ էլ ասում ա՝ չափս ընտրի։ Առաջին անգամ եմ իմանում, որ ձեռնոցները չափսով են։ Մտածում եմ՝ փոքրն ընտրեմ, թե միջինը։ Բայց գաղափար չունեմ ձեռնոցների չափսերից։ Գուգլում եմ, ձեռս չափում ու նկատում, որ իմը համապատասխանում ա ամենամեծ չափսին։ Չէ, ախր տենց չի կարա լինի։ Ես հո գիտեմ, որ իմ ձեռքերն էդքան մեծ չեն։ Ուզում եմ նավսյակի միջինը պատվիրել, բայց մեկ էլ նկատում եմ՝ «մանկական ձեռնոց»։ Ու էդպես արխային ինձնից գոհ ամենամեծն եմ ընտրում։ 

Ով իմ ձեռքերը տեսել ա, կհասկանա  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.10.2016), Մուշու (30.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2016), Նիկեա (30.09.2016), Ուլուանա (03.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օստեբրոյի ընթերցանության ակումբում Մարջան Սատրապիի «Պերսեպոլիսն» էինք քննարկում։ Շատերը դժվարացել էին կերպարի մաշկի տակ մտնել ու հասկանալ։ Էդպես, մի ժամ բավական ակտիվ քննարկում գնաց։ Էվան ասում էր, որ նկարներին պետք էր ուշադրություն դարձնել, դրանք ավելի շատ էին «խոսում», քան տեքստը։ Մի սևամորթուհի քֆրտում էր կերպարին, թե ինչ ա նշանակում խախտել երկրի օրենքները, որոնց մանցածը հնազանդվում էին (ասենք, պատերին արևմտյան երաժիշտների պոստերներ կախել-բան): Ոչ մի կերպ ուղեղի մեջ չէր տեղավորվում, ասում էր՝ ինադու անում էր, որ ի՞նչ: Ես էլ պատմեցի, թե ոնց էր ծնողներիս սերունդը Սովետի վախտով ստեղից-ընդեղից Բիթլզի ձայնապնակ ճարում, կասետից կասետ ձայնագրում ու լսում: Պատմեցի նաև, թե ոնց են պարսիկները սահմանը հատում ու հաճույքով Հայաստանում ալկոհոլ գործածում, բաց-մաց շորեր հագնում: Պարզվեց՝ գրքի մասին կարծիքները շատ տարբեր են. «4»-ից մինչև «10» ինչ գնահատական ասես կար: Էս խմբում «10»-եր չեն շռայլվում, բայց էս անգամ երկու հոգի «10» դրեց:

Քննարկումից հետո դուրս էինք գալիս, մեկ էլ նոր անդամներից մեկը մոտեցավ ինձ, թե բա.
- Դու հա՞յ ես: Գիտե՞ս, որ Հայաստանում երկու անգամ եղել եմ: Նե՜նց եմ սիրում ձեր երկիրը: Երևանն ի՜նչ ընտիր քաղաք ա: Մարդիկ՝ ընկերասեր, տաք, ուտելիքը՝ համով:
Ինքնասիրությունս նենց շոյվեց: Ասողն էլ թարսի պես իռլանդացի էր:
- Բա գիտե՞ս, որ ես էլ ձեր երկիրն եմ շա՜տ սիրում: Երկու անգամ եղել եմ:
- Բայց ես Իռլանդիան չեմ սիրում,- ասեց,- դու էլ երևի Հայաստանը չես սիրում: 
Ձեն չհանեցի: Տուն գնալու ամբողջ ճամփին մտածում էի՝ Հայաստանը սիրում եմ, թե չէ:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2016), kitty (07.10.2016), Mr. Annoying (06.10.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.10.2016), մարիօ (06.10.2016), Մուշու (06.10.2016), Նիկեա (06.10.2016), Ուլուանա (06.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ մի փարթիի էինք գնացել, որ մեր լեզվի դպրոցն էր կազմակերպել։ Պիտի որ հավես բան լիներ, որովհետև պիտի որ Կոպենհագենում բնակվող ինձ նման արտասահմանցի ջահելներ լինեին ներկաները։ Բայց հենց ներս մտանք, սիրտներս կանգնեց. լիքը աղջիկներ մեկը մյուսից բեթար պրտված ու պլպլան շորերով։ Չգիտեմ՝ վերջին անգամ երբ եմ սենց տիպերի մի տեղում հավաքված տեսել։ Մորթենն ասում ա՝ լավ, ոչ մի մերոնքական մարդ չկա՞ մեջները:

Մերոնքականները չէին էկել: Դեռ անցյալ շաբաթ Կատայենց տանը հավաքված իսլանդական կոմեդիա նայելիս որոշեցինք, որ բոլորովս գնալու ենք էդ փարթիին: Բայց հետո հերթով սաղ ասեցին, որ չեն կարա գան: Կատան գրեց, որ ինքը գալու ա: Բայց էդպես էլ չեկավ: Մենակ Մառլենը ուշոտ էրևաց: Էդպես երեքով կանգնած նայում էինք ժողովրդին ու քննարկում։ 

Մեկ էլ որտեղից որտեղ մի ծանոթ դեմք երևաց։ Ասենք, էնքան էլ զարմանալի չի հիմնականում արտասահմանցիներից բաղկացած փարթիին ծանոթ դեմքեր տեսնելը, որովհետև էքսպատ համայնքը բավական փոքր ա։ Հա, ուրեմն էս ծանոթ դեմքն իտալուհի էր։ Ընդհանուր մասսայից առանձնանում էր նրանով, որ ինքն էլ պրտված չէր։ Կարծեմ նաև ճարտարապետ էր։ Մենակ մի անգամ եմ տեսել իրան նախկինում. Ադամի տան բուսակերական փարթիին էր մոտ երկու տարի առաջ։ Չգիտեի՝ ինձ տեղը կբերի՞, թե՞ չէ։ Ամեն դեպքում նայեցի դեմքին, փորձեցի բարևել։ Ռեակցիա չտվեց։ Երևի չէր հիշում։ 

Ուշոտ, երբ տուն էինք գնում, Մորթենը հարցրեց, թե ինչու չխոսեցի իտալուհու հետ։ Ասեց, որ ամբողջ ժամանակ ինձ էր նայում ու սպասում ռեակցիայի։ Ասեցի՝ ոչինչ, էլի կհանդիպենք։ 

Ադամի տան փարթին հիշեցի ու էնտեղի տաք մթնոլորտը։ Հիշեցի իտալուհուն։ Էն ժամանակ նոր էր Կոպենհագեն ժամանել։ Երբ շփվեցի հետը, զգացի, որ լրիվ «մերոնքական» է, ու արժե հետը մտերմանալ։ Էդպես էլ չմտերմացա։ Հիմա էլ երկրորդ անգամ տեսա ու մտածեցի, որ «մերոնքական» է։ Էդպես էլ որևէ բառ չփոխանակեցի։

Հիմա ինտերնետն եմ փորփրում, փորձում հիշել անունը, բայց չի ստացվում։ Մեկ էլ երևի Ադամին գրեմ։ Գնացել է Ավստրալիա։ Տեսնես՝ ո՞նց է։ Կոպենհագենում հեչ երջանիկ չէր։ Ադամն էլ է էն մարդկանցից, որի հետ արժեր մտերիմ լինել, բայց մենակ փարթիներին էի հետը շփվում։ Կարոտեցի իր տան փարթիները, էնտեղի ժողովրդին, Ադամի գրադարակները հետաքրքիր ու բազմազան գրքերով։ 

Փաստորեն, Կոպենհագենում արդեն էնքան երկար եմ ապրել, որ կան բաներ, որոնք նոստալգիա են առաջացնում։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.10.2016), John (08.10.2016), kitty (11.10.2016), Mr. Annoying (09.10.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Մուշու (08.10.2016), Յոհաննես (09.10.2016), Նիկեա (08.10.2016), Ուլուանա (10.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս վերջին երկու շաբաթն էս ինչ գժանոց էր։ Ու ամենաահավորն էն էր, որ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի գժանոց էր դառնում։ Ասենք, անցած շաբաթ-կիրակի, որ մտածում էի մի քիչ կհանգստանամ, մի քիչ էլ կաշխատեմ, հանկարծ պարզվեց, որ Նորան պիտի հյուր գա։ Իրականում հավես էր, որ էկավ. վաղուց չէինք տեսնվել։ Հասցրինք ամբողջ կուրսից բամբասել, խոսել զանազան հարցերից, սելֆի անել ու Սրջանին ուղարկել։ Բայց դե արդյունքում շաբաթ-կիրակիի մնացած մասն ու հետագա ամբողջ շաբաթս ավելի զբաղված դարձան, քան պիտի լինեին։

Իրականում հաճույք էի ստանում դրանից։ Մի տեսակ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր թվում, երբ ինը ժամ աշխատելուց հետո գնում էի Քրիստիանիա՝ գիտություն և կոկտեյլների, հետո գալիս տուն, պոստերի վրա աշխատում։ Ճիշտ էր թվում նաև, երբ պոստդոկի առաջին դիմումս սարսափելի արագությամբ գրեցի՝ վստահ լինելով, որ մեկ ա, չեն վերցնելու ինձ։ Ու արագ գրեցի, որ հետո նստեմ հեծանիվս, վազեմ բժշկական թանգարան։ Ճիշտ էր թվում նաև բժշկական թանգարանում այցելուներին ժամերով բացատրելը, թե ինչ է ուղեղի ստիմուլյացիան, նաև տեղում ցույց տալը։ Ու դա անելը մինչև կեսգիշեր։ Ու հետո իմանալը, որ օրվա ընթացքում 1200 հոգու հետ ենք գործ ունեցել։

Բայց արդյունքում էսօր օրվա ուղիղ կեսը կիսապարալիզված վիճակում էի։ Զանգերին, ֆեյսբուքի մեսիջներին, ոչ մի բանի չէի պատասխանում։ Չէի ուզում նույնիսկ նայել, թե ով է զանգողը կամ գրողը։ Ինձ ուղղակի պետք էր բազմոցին վեր ընկնել ու քնել։ 

Չգիտեմ՝ մարդիկ ոնց են հաջողացնում իրենց PhD-ի վերջին ամիսներին անդադար աշխատել, որովհետև երեկ կեսգիշերի կողմերն արդեն զգում էի, որ խեղդեն էլ, չեմ կարող էլ մտավոր աշխատանք կատարել։ Լրիվ տառապած ինձ տուն գցեցի։ 

Բայց մտածում եմ՝ հետաքրքիր շաբաթ էր, որովհետև ամեն մի վայրկյանն էսօրվա օրով եմ ապրել։ Օրով էլ չէ, րոպեով։ Ու դա էնքան առողջ բան ա, էնքան օգնում ա կենտրոնանալուն, երբ մենակ մտածում ես էն բանի մասին, ինչով զբաղված ես էդ պահին։ 

Մի խոսքով, էսօր խախանդ շաբաթ անցկացրի Մորթենի հետ։ Ամբողջ օրը տանն էինք, ես՝ բազմոցին վերընկած, ինքը՝ աշխատում էր։ Հետո իրար հետ ճաշ եփեցինք ու քրուասան թխեցինք։ Էս իմ երազած կյանքն ա։ Ուզում եմ շաբաթվա ընթացքում սենց ճռռալ ու շաբաթ-կիրակի վերընկնել։

Բայց մյուս շաբաթ երկու օրով արձակուրդ ունեմ։ Գնում ենք Համբուրգ Զեմֆիրայի համերգին։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.10.2016), John (17.10.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.10.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Աթեիստ (16.10.2016), Մուշու (16.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (16.10.2016), Նիկեա (16.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի կերպ ինձ զոռում եմ, որ գրեմ։ Արդեն մի ամիս կլինի, ինչ ո՛չ օրագրումս եմ գրել, ո՛չ բլոգումս, ո՛չ զանազան ստեղծագործական պապկաներումս։ Ու երևի պիտի զոռով մի երկու տող բստրեմ, որ էս սթրեսը հանեմ ներսիցս։ Իսկ սթրեսս գնալով շատանում է։ Ահավոր մի բան. վերջին վեց ամսվա սթրես։ Ու դրանից հետո անորոշություն։ 

Վերջին կես տարվա սթրեսի մասին շատերն էին զգուշացրել։ Ասում են՝ քունդ կորցնում ես, դառնում ահավոր պրոդուկտիվ։ Առաջինը կա, երկրորդը՝ չէ։ Իհարկե, մի կողմից հազար ու մի սոցիալական պարտականություններն են խանգարում, որոնք խոստացել էի ամիսներ առաջ, իսկ երբ օրերը հասնում են, դժվարանում եմ հրաժարվել։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չքնած վիճակում աշխատելը սարսափելի մի բան է. անտանելի սրտխփոց, անվերջ քնկոտություն, իսկ սուրճը չի փրկում։

Մեկ-մեկ նախկինում ունեցածս անհաջողություններից մի քանիսը գլուխ են բարձրացնում ու հարցեր տալիս։ Ինքնագնահատականս հավասարվում է զրոյի։ Հիշում եմ ինձ տասնվեց-տասնյոթ տարեկանում ու մտածում՝ բա ես սրա՞ն էի արժանի։ 

Կյանքս ոնց որ քաոս լինի, ու ընթանում ա սարսափելի արագ, էնքան արագ, որ չեմ էլ հասցնում մտածել, գնահատել, զգալ։ Կոպենհագենում ձմեռ եկավ, ինքս էլ չնկատեցի՝ ինչպես։ Օրերն անտանելի շուտ են մթնում արդեն, իսկ ես նույնիսկ մոռանում եմ ցերեկային լամպս միացնել։ Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ մի սիրուն հրաշք կընկնի գլխիս, ու գոնե մայիսից հստակ պլաններ կունենամ։ Հետո հիշում եմ, որ հրաշքներն ինձ համար չեն, ու որևէ բանի հասնելու համար պետք ա ջանք թափել։ Էսօր գնամ Քրիստիանիա՝ գիտություն և կոկտեյլներ, հետո՝ տուն։ Ինչ լավ է, որ Մորթենը կա։ Կյանքիս էս շրջանը ինքնուրույն չէի ձգի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.11.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Մուշու (08.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2016), Նիկեա (08.11.2016), Վոլտերա (09.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր ա՝ հիվանդանոցում աշխատելու ընթացքում մի քանի էնպիսի բան եմ սովորել, որ կյանքում ուրիշ տեղ չէի սովորի։ Դրանցից մեկը կպչուն, աներես լինելն ա։ Երբ ինչ-որ բան ինձ պետք ա, վախվխելով, մեյլեր ուղարկելով հարցերը չեն լուծվում։ Պետք ա ներխուժել մարդկանց օֆիս, պատին դեմ տալ, ասել՝ էսինչն ինձ շատ պետք ա, ժամանակ գտի, որ անենք։ Ու առաջ գնալու միակ ձևն էդ ա։ Հակառակ դեպքում ամեն ինչ անվերջ ու անորոշ կերպով հետաձգվում ու դանդաղում ա։

Մեկ էլ սովորել եմ մեյլերով չշփվել մարդկանց հետ։ Իմ ինտրովերտ կողմի համար մեյլն իսկական երջանկություն ա. որևէ մեկի դեմքը չես տեսնում, չես քաշվում, չես անհանգստանում։ Գրում ես ու սպասում պատասխանի։ Բայց էդ սպասելը կարող է օրեր ու շաբաթներ տևել, ու էդպես էլ ոչ ոք չարձագանքի։ Իսկ այ երբ դեմդիմաց ես որևէ բան խնդրում, մերժելու հավանականությունը ձգտում է զրոյի։ Դեռ չի եղել դեպք, որ մեկին դեմդիմաց բան խնդրեմ, ասի՝ կներես, զբաղված եմ։ Ու դա կարևոր բան ա. բոլոր տեսակի վախերը հաղթահարելն ու գնալ ինչ-որ մեկից մի բան խնդրել։

Ու մեկ էլ սովորել եմ մեյլերին պատասխանողներին չպատասխանողներից տարբերել։ Էս առաջին խմբի մարդիկ իսկական երանություն են, որովհետև գիտես, որ դուռը ծեծելու կարիք չի լինելու։ 

Բայց էս բոլորը սովորելու ու ժամանակն ըստ այդմ պլամանավորելու համար մի տարի պետք եղավ։ Ու ոնց որ շա՜տ քիչ է մնացել, մինչև լիովին անկախ դառնամ։

----------

Arpine (11.11.2016), John (10.11.2016), kitty (10.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.11.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Մուշու (10.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2016), Նիկեա (10.11.2016), Շինարար (10.11.2016), Ուլուանա (10.11.2016), Վոլտերա (10.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ սիրում էսպիսի գրառումներ անել, բայց էս անգամ չդիմացա։

Մի ակումբցի կա, բոլոր էն գրառումների տակ, որտեղ որևէ մեկը որևէ կերպ ինձ կպնում, նախատում, նկատողություն ա անում, հավեսով շնորհակալություններ ա շարում։ Սկզբում ինձ թվում էր՝ պատահական ա, բայց երբ նկատեցի, որ շարունակվում ա ամիսներով, հասկացա, որ հեչ էլ պատահական չի, ու էս ակումբցին հաճույք ա ստանում նման գրառումներից։ Ախր բան ունես ասելու, ինքդ ասա, ինքդ էդպիսի գրառում արա, մի լավ կռվենք, հանգստանանք։ Չեմ սիրում էսպիսի վարքագիծ ։(

----------

Նիկեա (19.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն առավոտ արթնանալիս ինձ ու ինձ կրկնում եմ. «Մի սթրեսվի, մի սթրեսվի, մի սթրեսվի»։ Ու ամեն օրս սկսում եմ ներվերս անջատած՝ փորձելով չմտածել առաջիկա ամիսների մասին, փորձելով չնկատել, որ օրերը վազելով անցնում են, իսկ ես չեմ հասնում դրանց հետևից, փորձելով թեթև տանել, որ վերջին էքսպերիմենտս դեռ չեմ էլ սկսել։ Ու էդպես ժպիտը դեմքիս շրջում եմ, ձևացնում, թե ամեն ինչ լավ է, թե հեչ էլ չեմ անհանգստանում, բայց գիշերը քնելուց առաջ քնաբեր եմ կուլ տալիս, որը ոչ մի օգուտ էլ չի տալիս։ Հետո մի տեղից դուրս է գալիս էդ լարվածությունը։

- Ինչու՞ չէիր ասում, որ իռլանդական պարեր գիտես,- ասում է։
- Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ գիտեմ,- ասում եմ։ Երկրորդ շիշ Ֆրանցիսկաներն եմ խմել։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից է, բայց էս գարեջուրը շատ ուժեղ է գլխիս խփում։ Ասում են՝ պարում էի։ Ես դա ընկալում եմ որպես հարբած մարդու պար։ Ասում են՝ սխալ եմ ընկալում։ Ասում են՝ էնպես էի պարում, ասես էդ պարերն իմ ԴՆԹ-ի մեջ լինեին։ 

Էդ գիշեր լրիվ ինձ բաց էի թողել։ Բոլոր անհանգստություններս դուրս էին թափվում։ Ուզում էի անծանոթների ուսին լացել։ Անծանոթի հետ հեշտ է. ապրումակցում է, բայց սիրտը չի ցավում։ Հարազատները մտահոգություններս տեսնելիս իրենք էլ են սթրեսվում, բայց չեն հասկանում։ Դրա համար ամեն ինչ թաքցնում եմ։ 

Անորոշությունից սարսափելի բան չկա։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ վեց ամիս անց հետս ինչ է լինելու։ Այդ գիշեր ասում էի՝ գնալու եմ Հայաստան, որովհետև էնտեղից ինձ ոչ ոք չի կարող քշել։ Կարծեցին՝ թաքուն ուզում եմ Հայաստան վերադառնալ։ Առավոտյան բացատրեցի, որ դա ամենավատ լուծումը կլինի։ Ուղղակի այդ գիշեր մտածում էի հնարավոր ամենավատ տարբերակի մասին։ Ու փախչում դրանից։ Ինքս ինձ հանգստացնում եմ. վատագույն դեպքում ՄակԴոնալդսում կաշխատեմ։ Լեզուն էլ հո գիտեմ, շանսերս մեծ են։

Նորից անպիտանիության զգացողություն է իջնում վրաս։ Երբ ամիսներ են անցնում, ու ոչ մի դրական արձագանք կամ արդյունք չես ստանում, մի տեսակ կորում ես քո սեփական աշխարհում։ «Քեզ սիրում եմ, հերիք չէ՞»։ Հերիք է կամ գուցե ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ կլիներ, եթե դու չլինեիր։ «Տեսնու՞մ ես ինչքան քեզ սիրող ընկերներ ունես»,- ասում է։ 

Ինձ թվում է՝ ես հսկայական պոտենցիալ ունեմ, ու դա ուղղակի չի օգտագործվում։ Դրանից ծուլանում եմ, տհաճությամբ եմ գործս անում։ Թեզիս թեմայից մի այլ կարգի զզվել եմ, ղեկավարիցս առավելևս։ Ու թերևս դա է հիմնական պատճառը, որ ուզում եմ ժամանակին պաշտպանել՝ անկախ թեզիս որակից։ Հետո կարող եմ ՄակԴոնալդսում աշխատել։

----------

Cassiopeia (29.11.2016), ivy (29.11.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Stranger_Friend (02.12.2016), Բարեկամ (29.11.2016), Մուշու (29.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2016), Նիկեա (29.11.2016), Ուլուանա (29.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մոտիկ մարդիկ գիտեն, որ ինձ ամենաշատը սարսափեցնող բաներից մեկը սխալվելն է։ Էս հիվանդանոցում էլ էնքան բյուրոկրատիա կա, որ եթե մի պահ զգոնությունդ կորցրեցիր, հաստատ մի բան սխալ կանես։ Ու հետն էլ լիքը մարդ նստած սպասում ա, թե երբ ես սխալ անելու, որ թռնի դեմքիդ։

Ուրեմն ամռանը էքսպերիմենտ անելու բազմաթիվ բյուրոկրատական փուլերից մեկն անցնելու համար տվյալների ապահովության դիմում էի գրել։ Հիվանդանոցի ադմինիստրացիային ուղարկելուց առաջ պիտի մեր բաժնի պատասխանատուները նայեին։ Երկու անգամ նամակ գրեցի, որ նայեն։ Պատասխան չկար։ Կատաղեցի, ոնց կար, էդպես էլ ուղարկեցի ադմինիստրացիային. կորցնելու ժամանակ չունեի։ Հաստատումը եկավ մի քանի շաբաթ անց։ Դրանից էլ մի քանի շաբաթ անց հայտնաբերեցի, որ ըստ բաժնի «ճիշտ կանոնների» պիտի հաստատումն ուղարկվի բաժնի պատասխանատուներին։ Տենց, մեյլը ֆորվարդ արեցի։ Մեկ էլ մի կատաղած պատասխան ստացա, թե՝ ինչու՞ մեր քոմենթները հաշվի չես առել, որ ուղարկել ես։ Շշմել-մնացել էի։ Վերջը, մեյլս փորփրեցի, գտա, թե երբ են պատասխանել։ Իմ արձակուրցի ընթացքում էր։ Ուրեմն արձակուրդից որ հետ էի էկել, հիվանդանոցի մեյլիս վրա 200 հատ մեյլ կար։ Քանի որ մեծ մասը ներքին մեյլինգ լիստերին ուղարկված մեյլեր են, արագ անցել էի վրայով՝ անտեսելով համապատասխան պատասխանատուների նամակը։ Բացեցի նամակը, մի քանի բառ էս կողմ-էն կողմ էր, դրանից կատաստրոֆիկ բան չէր փոխվելու։ Մարդ պիտի հաստատումը բացի, հաստատված դիմումը բառ առ բառ կարդա, որ նկատի՝ քոմենթները հաշվի առած չեն։ 

Դրանից մոտ մի շաբաթ նեղված էի։ Բայց հետո աշխատում եմ հիվանդանոցում ոչ մի բան սխալ չանել։

Էս ուրբաթ էլ պիտի ՄՌ անեի։ Մի կերպ ՄՌ-ի ղեկավարիս գրաֆիկը ճզմելով ժամ էի գտել։ Սաղ շաբաթն անցկացրեցի մասնակից գտնելու վրա։ Առավոտը 8։45 հասնում եմ գործի, գնում եմ ղեկավարիս մոտ, ասում՝ գնում եմ մասնակցին բերեմ, հինգ րոպեից արի սկաների սենյակ, ասում ա՝ բայց ես հիմա հանդիպում ունեմ, ես գիտեի՝ չենք անելու սկան։ Հազար անգամ ներողություն խնդրեցի։ Սկսեց ինձ մեղադրել, որ ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել իր նամակը, որ սրանից հետո ուշադիր լինեմ, էսպես չի կարելի և այլն։ Փորձեցի արդարանալ, որ ախր մեր պայմանավորվածությունն էր, որ եթե մասնակից չճարեմ, կգրեմ իրեն։ Էդպես, ահագին տհաճ իրավիճակ էր։ Մի կերպ ուրիշի գտավ, որ ինձ ղեկավարի։ Բացեցի մեյլերս, նայեցի՝ ինչ ենք խոսել։ Իմ վերջին նամակն էս էր. «Լավ, էս մասնակցին կհամոզեմ, որ ժամը 9-ին գա։ Եթե չստացվի, ուրիշի կճարեմ»։ Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ա էս տեքստից ենթադրել, թե քենսըլվում ա։ Բայց էդ միջադեպի պատճառով սաղ շաբաթ-կիրակի վատ էի։

Հիմա էս շաբաթ էլի ունեմ սկան։ Դեռ չեմ ասել ղեկավարիս։ Բայց մի տեսակ էնքան վիրավորված եմ, որ գնալու եմ, իմ էշն առաջ բրդեմ, ասեմ՝ էսինչ օրն էսինչ ժամին մասնակից ունեմ։ Կարա՞ս ղեկավարես։ Լավ։ Չէ՞։ Ասա՝ ում դիմեմ։

----------

Alphaone (06.12.2016), Cassiopeia (05.12.2016), John (05.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016), Նիկեա (05.12.2016), Շինարար (05.12.2016), Վոլտերա (06.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր լավ օր էր։ Վերջին պիլոտն էնքան սահուն անցավ, էնքան առանց խնդիրների, որ ես ու Վիոլենը զարմացել էինք, բայց համ էլ ուրախացել։ Մյուս շաբաթվանից իսկական էքսպերիմենտը սկսում ենք։ Տուն գալուց հեծանիվս էնքան թեթև էր գնում, որ մի քանի անգամ զամբյուղի մեջ դրած ուսապարկս ստուգեցի, որ տեսնեմ՝ կոմպս հաստա՞տ մեջն է, թե՞ մոռացել եմ հիվանդանոցում։

Ուղիղ մի տարի տևեց։ Գաղափարից մինչև իրականացման ռեալ հնարավորություն էս ամենը մի տարի քաշեց։ Լիքը տեխնիկական խնդիրներով, լիքը դժվարություններով, լիքը մարդկանց անիծելով։ Բայց վերջը լաբում էդքան ժամանակ անցկացնելուց հետո լիքը բան սովորեցի։ Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ ոնց եմ էդ բոլորն ինքնուրույն սովորել։ Ոնց եմ՝ էդքան բան կոորդինացնում։ Մի տեսակ ափսոս ա, որ PhD-ից հետո էս մեթոդը կարող ա չօգտագործեմ։ Հիմա, երբ արդեն գիտեմ՝ ինչը ոնց է աշխատում, երբ որպես անձ էլ լիքը աճել եմ՝ աշխատելով լիքը տարբեր բնույթի մարդկանց հետ, հասկանում եմ, որ ես սա ուզում եմ շարունակել էս ոլորտում։ Ի վերջո, կոնգիտիվ հետազոտություններով զբաղվող TMS անող մասնագետներ շատ քիչ կան աշխարհում։ 

Մեր կողքի ամբիոնը պոստոդկի աշխատատեղի հայտարարություն է դրել։ Համակարգչային լեզվաբանություն։ Մեկ ասում եմ՝ դիմեմ, մեկ ա, ապագան դրանն ա։ Մեկ ասում եմ՝ դա լրիվ առանձին մասնագիտություն ա, պետք ա նստեմ, ճռռամ հենց թեկուզ դիմումս ամբողջական սարքելու համար։ Չգիտեմ։ Բայց էսօր ապագան էնքան էլ մութ ու մռայլ չի թվում, որովհետև էսօր գոհ եմ ներկայից։

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2016), Cassiopeia (08.12.2016), GriFFin (12.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (08.12.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Մուշու (08.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2016), Նիկեա (08.12.2016), Շինարար (08.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այն հազվագյուտ ժամերին, երբ տանը չես, իսկ ես տանն եմ ու ինձ չաշխատելու ազատություն եմ տվել, սիրում եմ նստել ու մտածել մեր մասին։ Ինձ զարմացնում է մեր սերը, չնայած ամբողջ կյանքում հենց էսպիսի սիրո մասին եմ երազել։ Ինձ զարմացնում է մեր՝ անվերջ աճող մտերմությունը, ու անընդհատ ինքս ինձ հարցնում եմ, թե ինչպես կարող են երկու մարդ արարած էսքան բաց լինել իրար հետ։ Եվ մեր անվերջ աճող մտերմության մեջ հաճախ կորցնում եմ իմ ու քո սահմանները ու մեզ ընկալում որպես մի ամբողջություն։ Ինձ զարմացնում է, որ երկրիս երեսին կա մի մարդ, որի հետ անընդհատ ժամանակ անցկացնելով ոչ միայն չեմ հոգնում, այլև անհամբերությամբ սպասում, թե երբ եմ տուն հասնելու ամեն երեկո, որ նորից ինձ գրկես, որ նորից նստենք իրար դիմաց ու խոսենք մեր օրերից, երաժշտություն միացնենք, կինո նայենք, խաղեր խաղանք։ Ու կինոյից հետ կվիճենք, որովհետև մեկիս դուրը կգա, մյուսիս՝ չէ, իսկ խաղի պարտվողը մյուսի վրա կջղայնանա։ Հետո ամեն ինչ կանցնի, կսկսենք իրար պատմություններ պատմել։

Սիրում եմ մեր օրերը միասին։ Դրսի աշխարհը ավելի պակաս մռայլ է թվում, ձմեռը՝ պակաս նկատելի։ Սիրում եմ, երբ շաբաթ օրերը միասին ենք գնում հացթուխի մոտ, ու դու ինձ ողջ ճամփին օգնում ես արտասանել այդ օրվա հացի անունը։ Սիրում եմ կատակներդ, սիրում եմ երգերդ։ Սիրում եմ, երբ մենք մի տարածքում միասին ենք, անպայման մեր մարմիններն ինչ-որ կերպ իրար հպվում են։ 

Ու շարունակում եմ զարմանալ։ Զարմանում եմ, որ շատ հազվադեպ ենք կռվում, կռիվներն էլ շատ հեշտ ենք հարթում։ Զարմանում եմ, թե որքան հեշտ է քեզ հետ տարածք կիսելը։ Զարմանում եմ, որ կարոտում եմ ու ժամերը հաշվում, թե երբ պիտի տուն գաս։ 

Ու մտածում եմ՝ ինչու՞ աշխարհի բոլոր սերերն էսպիսին չեն։

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2016), Cassiopeia (14.12.2016), Chilly (14.12.2016), ivy (14.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.12.2016), Smokie (07.01.2017), Աթեիստ (14.12.2016), Բարեկամ (14.12.2016), մարդագայլուկ (14.12.2016), Մուշու (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2016), Նիկեա (17.12.2016), Նոյեմ (23.12.2016), Ուլուանա (14.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոչ մի տարվանից էնքան չեմ սարսափել, ինչքան 2017-ից եմ սարսափում։ Հա, էլի գիտեմ, որ լավ կլինի, բայց դե մեկ ա վախենալու ա։ Ուզում եմ տարին սկսել ակումբն ու ֆեյսբուքը բլոկ անելով. ոչ մի ավելորդ ինֆորմացիա չպիտի ստանամ։ Ուզում եմ չորս ամսով բլոկ անեմ, ոնց որ մագիստրոսական թեզս գրելու ժամանակ էր։ Տեսնեմ՝ կստացվի՞։

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.12.2016), Smokie (04.01.2017), Մուշու (22.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016), Շինարար (22.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ պոստդոկի դիմում ուղարկեցի։ Դիմումը ո՞րն ա։ Երեք օրվա մեջ գրած, իմ ոլորտի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունեցող, արագ-արագ անփութորեն արած գործ։ Միակ հույսս «ծանոթի» պահն ա, որովհետև պոստդոկը մեր համալսարանում ա, իրանց շեֆն էլ ղեկավարիս ճանաչում ա։ 

Բայց մի տեսակ խնդալու ա։ Եթե ստացվի, շատ կուրախանամ։ Բայց մյուս կողմից, կյանքում մտքումս չէր անցնի, որ էդքան կշեղվեմ դեպի տեխնոլոգիա։ Ասենք, քիչումիչ ծրագրավորում իմանալը մի բան ա, բայց դա մասնագիտական առանցք սարքելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ։

----------

Enna Adoly (06.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.01.2017), Մուշու (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (06.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սյուզանի մասին ասում էին, որ դիսերտացիան չի կարողանում վերջացնել: Դրա համար մի քանի շաբաթով մեկնել էր հատուկ էդպիսի մարդկանց համար նախատեսված ամրոց, որտեղ ո՛չ ինտերնետ կա, ո՛չ որևէ տեսակի կապ արտաքին աշխարհի հետ, ու միակ բանը, որով զբաղվում են, դիսերտացիա գրելն է: Սյուզանը ժամանակին վերջացրեց դիսերտացիան:

Ընդհանրապես, վերջին ամիսների PhD-ներն անզեն աչքով տեսանելի են: Ինչ-որ ցրվածություն, հոգնածություն կա նրանց դեմքին: Հաճախ նաև շաբաթներով չեն երևում համալսարանում, իսկ երբ հայտնվում են, խոսելիս կցկտուր են լինում, սուրճն արագ խմում, անցնում են գործի։ Ուզում են մարդկանց հետ շփվել, բայց այդ շփումը մի տեսակ խուսափողական է։ Էդպես շարունակվում է մինչև դիսերտացիան հանձնելու օրը։ Դրանից հետո դառնում են նույն մարդը, որին ճանաչել ես մինչև այդ վերջին ամիսները։

Բայց որոշ բացառություններ լինում են։ Բեքեն էդ բացառություններից էր։ Վերջին ամիսներին ոչ միայն համալսարան էր գալիս, այլև բոլոր միջոցառումներին մասնակցում էր այնպես, կարծես ոչինչ չէր եղել, ոչնչից սարսափած չէր։ Նրա պաշտպանությանը հասա շնչակտուր՝ հիվանդանոցից, լաբորատորիան կարգի բերելուց հետո։ Ամբողջ առաջին մասը բաց էի թողել։

Պաշտպանությունը շատ չէր տարբերվում նրա վերջին ամիսների հոգեվիճակից. բոլոր հարցերին հանգիստ ու ձիգ պատասխաններ էր տալիս՝ առանց հուզվելու, առանց շփոթվելու։ Չնայած կոմիտեի գնահատման տեքստից արդեն պարզ էր, որ իսլանդական ձեռագրերի հետազոտության համար Բեքեն ստանալու է դոկտորի աստիճան, պաշտոնական հայտարարությունը բուռն ծափերով ողջունվեց, ու բոլորս անկեղծ ուրախ էինք։

Ընդունելությանը գնացի մի քանի րոպեով։ Աղմուկից ու մարդաշատությունից նեղվում էի։ Թաքնվեցի իմ գրասենյակում՝ մինչև երեկույթի ժամը գար։ Բայց երեկույթին էլ նույն զգացողություններն ունեցա։ Էլի աղմուկ, էլի լիքը մարդ, որոնցից փախչել էի ուզում։ Իմ երբեմնի ընկերներն այդ պահին հեռացած էին թվում, իսկ նոր մարդկանց հետ շփվելու ցանկություն չունեի։ Մի ժամ անց քաջությունս հավաքեցի ու մոտեցա Բեքեին՝ ներողություն խնդրելով, որ մնալ չեմ կարող, որովհետև իմ վերջին ամիսներն են։ Ասաց՝ քիչ մնաց, մի քիչ էլ ձգվիր։ Հետո մյուսներին հաջող արեցի։ Սյուզանն էլ էր էնտեղ։ Ասաց, որ հասկանում է վիճակս։ Սրահում կա՞ր մարդ, որ չհասկանար։

Մայրս չի հասկանում։ Վերջերս գրել էի, որ խառն եմ։ Հարցրել էր՝ ինչո՞վ ես խառը։ 

Տուն եկա ու Մորթենին խոստովանեցի, որ իրենից բացի ոչ մեկի տեսնել չեմ ուզում։ Անգամ այն ժամերին, երբ չեմ աշխատում, նախընտրում եմ կոմպի մոտ վերընկնել կամ կարդալ կամ ոչինչ չանել, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում մարդկանց միջավայրում չլինել։ Ու դա Նոր տարվա գիշերվանից էր սկսվել, երբ Կոպենհագենում ինձ ամենահարազատ մարդիկ մի տեսակ հեռու էին թվում, հրավառությունն էլ չէր գրավում, ու ես ամբողջ ժամանակ երազում էի տուն գնալու ու թեյ խմելու մասին։ Կարծում էի՝ Փարիզի ճամփորդությունից հետո դեռ լավ չեմ հանգստացել։ Բայց ինչքան օրերն անցնում են, էնքան սոցիոֆոբիաս մեծանում է։

Ինձ համար 2017-ը նոր տարի չի թվում։ Հնի շարունակությունն է՝ ընդամենը մի շաբաթ ընդմիջումով։ Որ ինձ մնար, այդ ընդմիջումն էլ չէի անի։ Սա կյանքիս միակ արձակուրդն էր, որ չնայած լավ անցավ, բայց աշխատանքի վերադարձա նույնքան սթրեսված, որքան մինչև արձակուրդն էի։ Գուցե ավելի երկար դադարի կարիք ունեի կամ գուցե դադարները հիմա ինձ ընդհանրապես հակացուցված են։

Բայց Փարիզը լավն էր։ Էնտեղ կարելի է գնալ առանց Էյֆելյան աշտարակ բարձրանալու, Լուվրի համար հերթ կանգնելու, Նոտր դամ մտնելու, ու էլի հրաշալի ժամանակ անցկացնել։ Փարիզում մեր սիրած գրքերն ու գրողներն են, ու ամենն էնպես է պահպանվել, որ թվում է՝ հեչ էլ 21-րդ դարում չես, թվում է՝ Սեն Ժերմեն բուլվարում Հեմինգուեյին կհանդիպես, իսկ մոտակա սրճարանից Ջոյսը դուրս կգա:

Հիմա կիրակի օրով հիվանդանոցում նստած եմ: Հետազոտությանս մասնակիցը սկաների մեջ է: Ամեն անգամ մտածում եմ՝ այս քսան րոպեներն օգտագործեմ դիսերտացիաս գրելու համար: Ու ամեն անգամ չի ստացվում:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (08.01.2017), Smokie (09.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (08.01.2017), Նիկեա (08.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Սիլվիայի ու Մարիայի հետ գարեջրվելու էի գնացել: Աշխարհի բոլոր թեմաները քննարկելուց հետո սովորության համաձայն հասանք տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններին: Մարիան էլ, Սիլվիան էլ սինգլ են: Երկուսն էլ ասում են, որ էդպես ավելի հեշտ ա, երբ չգիտես՝ վաղը որ երկրում կլինես: Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա. հենց էս պատճառով հարաբերություն ունենալը ես ոչ թե թերություն եմ համարում, այլ առավելություն, որովհետև միշտ ուզեցել եմ, որ աշխարհագրությունս սահմանափակվի, որ որևէ երկիր գնալու կամ էնտեղ ապրելու միակ պատճառս գործ ճարելը չլինի: 

Հետո սկսեցի մտածել, թե ինչքան հաճախ են սինգլները փորձում մյուսներին համոզել, որ դա ա ճիշտ ապրելակերպը, հարաբերություն ունեցողները՝ որ կողքին մեկին ունենալն ա ճիշտ: Կախված մշակույթից, կրթությունից ու անհատական առանձնահատկություններից դա արվում ա հիստերիկ չամռվելուց ու քեզ ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվող անվանելուց մինչև «ես կարծում եմ, որ ինձ համար լավագույն տարբերակը սա ա» ձևակերպումներով, բայց դե բովանդակությունը նույնն ա: Ու երևի պատճառ կար, որ Լոբստեր կինոն ստեղծվել ա: 

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս հարցերում մարդիկ մտածում են, թե իրենց կարգավիճակն ա ճիշտը: Ես երկուսում էլ եղել եմ, եղել եմ նաև զանազան-զարմանազան միջանկյալ կարգավիճակներում: Միջանկյալները միանշանակ սխալ եմ: Բայց եղել եմ երջանիկ սինգլ ժամանակ: Ու երջանիկ եմ նաև հիմա, երբ հարաբերություն ունեմ: Իհարկե, ինձ համար հարաբերությունը երբեք գերնպատակ չի եղել, այլ եղել է «ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ» սկզբունքով, այսինքն՝ կա՛մ պիտի ունենամ էնպիսի հարաբերություն, որ սինգլ կյանքս չկարոտեմ, կա՛մ պիտի ուղղակի սինգլ մնամ: Ու հիմա, երբ գտել եմ էն մարդուն, որի հետ եղած ժամանակ ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ կարոտում սինգլ կյանքս, ինչու՞ պիտի ուզենամ նորից սինգլ լինել: 

Ինձ թվում ա՝ ամենաճիշտ բանն ուղղակի երջանկությունն ու ռոմանտիկ կարգավիճակն իրար հետ չկապելն ա: Եթե մեկը մտածում ա, որ հենց մեկին ճարի, երջանիկ կլինի, հաստատ սխալվում ա: Ու եթե մտածում ա՝ հենց մեկից բաժանվի, երջանիկ կլինի, էլի սխալվում ա: Երջանկությունն ինչ-որ բանի առկայությամբ կամ բացակայությամբ պայմանավորված չի: Էս էլ պատասխան էս վերջերս ֆեյսբուքում շրջող երկար-բարակ քննարկումներին:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.01.2017), Marcus (15.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.01.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Smokie (08.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (15.01.2017), Մուշու (14.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.01.2017), Նիկեա (14.01.2017), Ուլուանա (14.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իրիկունը նստած գործի դիմում եմ գրում: Էս ամեն ինչը նենց սյուռ ա թվում: Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, որ երեք ամսից ամեն ինչ վերջանալու ա, ու ես սկսելու եմ նոր գործ ման գալ: Ներսից ինչ-որ թաքուն բնազդ ինձ փորձում ա համոզել, որ հետ գնամ Հայաստան՝ «ապահով» անկյուն, մինչև գործ ճարեմ էս կողմերում: Ծիծաղս գալիս ա, երբ Դանիան թողած Հայաստանն եմ ապահով տեղ համարում: 

Վաղն առավոտը ութից մինչև երեկոյան յոթը գործի եմ: Էսպիսի խելագարություն դեռ չեմ արել, բայց ուղղակի չէի կարող մի օրում չորս էքսպերիմենտ խցկելու գայթակղությանը դիմանալ: Եթե էս շաբաթ ամեն ինչ ըստ պլանավորածի ընթանա, տասնհինգ էքսպերիմենտ արած կլինեմ: Գրողը տանի, նախատեսված վաթսունից տասնհինգը մի շաբաթում: Մարդիկ էս վաթսուն էքսպերիմենտը վեց ամսում են անում, իսկ ես եսիմ ոնց մեկուկես ամսում ուզում եմ հասցնել: Բայց ախր հասցնում եմ: Ե՞րբ ա հասնելու էն օրը, երբ վերջին մասնակցին վճարման թուղթը ստորագրել կտամ ու տուն կգնամ: Դրանից հետո արդեն ես իմ շեֆն եմ լինելու, էլ կախված չեմ լինելու ուրիշներից: 

Մեկ էլ երազում եմ, որ էս դեդլայնս շուտ գա, անցնի: Մի տեսակ գիտակցում եմ, որ սա կյանքիս առաջին ու վերջին մեծ դեդլայնն ա: Էլ երբեք ստիպված չեմ լինելու ֆիքսված ժամանակահատվածում էս ծավալի աշխատանք անել: Փոքր պրոյեկտները տանելի են: 

Մասնակիցներիս մեյլերին պատասխանելը տեղափոխել եմ օրվա վերջ: Ահագին օգնում ա. ով ինձ պետք չի, չեմ պատասխանում: Իսկ առաջ դնում, երկար-բարակ բացատրություններ էի տալիս, թե ով ում բարեկամն ա: Էսպես սովորում եմ էգոիստ լինել ու ժամանակս իմ շահերին ծառայացնել:

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2017), Cassiopeia (20.01.2017), Marcus (15.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (19.01.2017), Smokie (08.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (19.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017), Շինարար (19.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենակ մի փոքր միտք էր պետք, որ կարող ա տեղափոխվենք ուրիշ երկիր, որ հասկանայի, որ գրողը տանի, ախր ես էս կյանքս ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում: Էս տունս, էս աշխատանքս, հեծանիվս, միջավայրը, սիրածս մարդը: Ամեն ինչն էնքան ներդաշնակ ա, էնքան էնպես, ոնց որ ուզում եմ, որ սարսափում եմ էն մտքից, որ կարող ա մի օր ստիպված լինեմ էս բոլորը թողնել ու ուրիշ երկիր գնալ: 

Գրեթե երեք տարի տևեց, որ էս բոլորը կառուցվի: Ու մի տեսակ սխալ ա, որ նոր գործ պիտի գտնեմ մայիսից: Էս ժամանակներն ինձ թույլ են տալիս հասկանալ, որ ուզում եմ, որ նոր գործս լինի հնի հետ կապված, հնի որոշ մարդկանց ներառելով: Ինձ երեք տարին հերիք էր հասկանալու համար, որ ամբիոնում մնալ չեմ ուզում, որովհետև էնտեղ լիքն են անասուն ռասիստները, այլ ուզում եմ հիվանդանոցի հետազոտական կենտրոնում լինել, որտեղ կարևորվում է գիտությունը: 

Թեզս գրելու տեղ եմ ման գալիս: Կենտրոնական գրադարանը չստացվեց, որովհետև հերթեր են էնտեղ, ինձնից առաջ 155 հոգի կա: Երևի սև ադամանդ գնամ. թե՛ կամպուսին ա մոտիկ, թե՛ տանը: Մնում ա հասկանամ, թե ոնց եմ շալակելու հսկայական գրքերս:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.01.2017), Marcus (15.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.01.2017), Smokie (08.02.2017), Մուշու (22.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, հայկական միջավայրում մեծանալիս էրեխեքին մտցնում են «ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ» օրենքի տակ ու դրանով ահագին դժվարացնում կյանքը: Հայաստանում դու կա՛մ տաղանդավոր ես, կա՛մ տաղանդավոր չես, մի բան կա՛մ կարող ես անել, կա՛մ չես կարող: Հեծանվորդները բաժանվում են լավ ու վատ քշողների, բլոտ խաղացողները՝ լավ ու վատ խաղացողների, գրողները՝ լավ ու վատ գրողների, պարողները՝ լավ ու վատ պարողների: Գրեթե չի խոսվում էն մասին, որ եթե աշխատես, կարող ես այս կամ այն հմտությունդ լավացնել: 

Էս մտածողության պատճառով շատ եմ տառապել: Դեռ մանկապարտեզից ստացել եմ ռուսերեն չիմացողի պիտակը, ու տարիներ շարունակ համոզված եմ եղել, որ էդպես էլ ռուսերեն չեմ իմանալու: Ինձ ահագին ժամանակ պետք եղավ հասկանալու համար, որ լեզվակրի ու լեզուն ընդհանրապես չիմացողի միջև տարբեր աստիճաններ կան, ու որ հնարավոր է այդ աստիճաններով բարձրանալ լեզուն օգտագործելու շնորհիվ: 

Մյուս կողմից, փոքրուց ինձ ասել են, որ լավ եմ գրում: Էդ պատճառով ահագին ժամանակ համոզված էի, որ ինչ գրեմ, լավն է լինելու: Տարիներ պետք եղան հասկանալու համար, որ կարելի է միշտ էլ ավելի լավ գրել, իսկ դրան հասնելու համար պետք է ուղղակի ավելի շատ գրել: 

Բայց սրանք միակ օրինակները չեն: Նման մտածելակերպի պատճառով կյանքումս բազմաթիվ բաներ ուղղակի չեմ փորձել կամ կիսատ եմ թողել մի երկու փորձից հետո: Ու միայն չորս տարի առաջ հասկացա, թե որքան սխալ է կարծելը, որ մեզ ի վերուստ տրված է այս կամ այն ունակությունը, ու եթե ինչ-որ բանից լավ չենք, էդպես էլ լավ չենք լինելու: 

Եվ միայն այդ ժամանակ սկսեցի աշխատել ինձ վրա: Եթե մի բան չէր ստացվում, նորից էի փորձում, ջանք թափում: Հեշտ չէր, որովհետև միշտ էլ հանձնվելու գայթակղությունը մեծ էր լինում: Միշտ ուզում էի պիտակել, թե էս հարցում անտաղանդ եմ, անցնել առաջ: 

Բայց աճի գաղափարն առավելապես ամրապնդվեց PhD անելիս: Հիմա, երբ մի նոր բան պիտի անեմ, չեմ վախենում, որ սկզբում դանդաղ է գնում: Մտքիս մեջ պատկերացնում եմ, որ ինչքան շատ անեմ, էնքան արագ ու լավ է ստացվելու: Ու դա օգնում է ինձ: 

Ինչու՞ հիշեցի սա: Ուղղակի իմ պրոյեկտի հետ կապված մոտ հինգ հազար աուդիո ֆայլ պիտի սեգմենտավորեմ: Առաջինը երբ արեցի, հինգ րոպե տևեց: Եթե դա տասը տարի առաջ լիներ, մի կողմ էի շպրտելու, ասելու էի՝ չեմ կարող: Բայց այս դեպքում խորը շունչ քաշեցի ու շարունակեցի: Հիմա հասել եմ ֆայլ/կես րոպե արագության: Իսկ երեկոներս նվիրում եմ կիթառ ու ուկուլելե նվագելուն ու երգելուն: Էն կիթառը, որը տասնհինգ տարեկանում մի կողմ շպրտեցի՝ մտածելով, որ էդպես էլ երբեք լավ նվագող չեմ դառնա:

----------

Alphaone (24.01.2017), Cassiopeia (24.01.2017), laro (24.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.01.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Sky (09.02.2017), Smokie (08.02.2017), Արէա (24.01.2017), մարդագայլուկ (24.01.2017), Մուշու (24.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2017), Նիկեա (25.01.2017), Շինարար (24.01.2017), Ուլուանա (25.01.2017), Վոլտերա (24.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ նվնվում եմ, որ կյանքս շարունակելու համար ինձ օդի-ջրի պես որևէ պարգևատրում ա պետք: Մորթենն ասում ա՝ ես քեզ հա էլ պարգևատրում եմ: Բայց էդ նույնը չի, որովհետև իր պարգևատրումն իմ մասնագիտական կարիերայի հետ կապ չունի:

Ահավոր սարսափելի բան ա երեք տարի PhD անելն ու որևէ տեսակի գնահատական չստանալը: Նենց զգացողություն ա, որ լողում ես ինչ-որ տեղում, ցամաքը չի էրևում, բայց ոչ էլ խեղդվում ես: Գաղափար չունես մասնագիտական որակներիդ մասին, չգիտես՝ վերջացնես ինչ ես կարողանալու անել, ինչ՝ չէ: Ու էդ վիճակին դիմանալու համար պինդ ներվեր են պետք, գիտեմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ էդ վիճակում: 

Կողքից էլ պարգևատրման բոլոր օրինակները հենցընենց են. դանիերենի քննությունը հանձնեցի, բայց էնքան էլ բարձր չստացա, փաբ քուիզերին որ չորրորդ տեղ գրավում ենք, լավ ա, դասավանդման գնահատականս ահագին բարձր էր, բայց բավարար չափով բացառիկ չէր, որ ամբիոնի վարիչը մոտը կանչեր: Ու սենց լողում էի էս վիճակում, մինչև էսօր մեյլ ստացա. "accepted for publication": Այս սա հերիք ա ևս երեք ամիս ձգելու ու հույս ունենալու համար, որ դիսերտացիաս որևէ որակ կունենա։ Ի վերջո, դրա մեկ քառորդը կազմող հոդվածը շուտով տպագրվելու ա։

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2017), CactuSoul (10.02.2017), Cassiopeia (09.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.02.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Հայկօ (09.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (09.02.2017), Մուշու (09.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2017), Նիկեա (10.02.2017), Ուլուանա (10.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ ձմեռն անվերջ էր թվում։ Մոտավորապես նոյեմբերից ջերմաստիճանն իջավ պլյուս ութ-տասի ու էդպես շարունակվեց մինչև մայիս։ Գրեթե ամբողջ ժամանակ գորշ էր, անձրևոտ ու քամոտ։ Մի երկու անգամ ստից ձյուն եկավ ու արագ վերացավ։ Բայց ձմեռն անվերջ էր թվում, գարնան հույսը լրիվ կորել էր։

Էս ձմեռը կարծես ավարտվում է։ Նոյեմբերին ջերմաստիճանն իջավ պլյուս ութ-տասի ու շարունակեց իջնել մինչև փետրվարի սկիզբ, երբ ավելի քան մի շաբաթ զրոյից ցածր ջերմաստիճանի ու անդադար իջնող ձյան դեմ կռիվ էինք տալիս։ Հետո հանկարծ արև դուրս եկավ, ու ցերեկները գոնե զրոյից բարձր ջերմաստիճան էր լինում, ու գիշերվա սառնամանիքի միակ նշանն առավոտվա սառցե ծածկոցն էր լինում հեծանիվի նստատեղին։ Հիմա արդեն գիշերներն էլ է զրոյից բարձր ջերմաստիճան լինում։ Ու թեև դեռ հեռու ենք պլյուս ութ-տասից, բայց արդեն զգում ենք գարունը։ Իսկ երբ դառնա ութ-տասը, կասենք՝ գարուն եկավ։

Բայց բոլորս ահավոր հոգնած ենք։ Մագդան երեկ ասում էր, որ սկի վիտամին D-ն չի օգնում: Իսկ ես հինգշաբթի օրը չորս բաժակ սուրճից հետո չէի կարողանում երեք րոպեից ավել կենտրոնանալ։ Բռնեցի ու չորս օրով արձակուրդ վերցրեցի։ Նման դեպքերում ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում, որ էս թեժ ժամանակներում արձակուրդ ես գնում, որ ժամանակ ես կորցնում, երբ պիտի իրականում նստես գրասենյակումդ ու աշխատես: Բայց էդ մեղքի զգացումից ազատվելու համար անընդհատ ինձ հիշեցնում եմ, թե որքան անարդյունավետ էր դարձել աշխատանքս վերջին օրերին ու թե ինչպես էի ժամանակ վատնում սեգմենտացիայի սխալներս գտնելու վրա: Ու երբ երեկ տանը մնացի, զգացի, որ դեկտեմբերի վերջից հետո իրականում առաջին անգամ էի նորմալ հանգստանում: Մեկուկես ամիս անընդհատ ճռռացել եմ, անգամ հանգստյան օրերին որևէ աշխատանքային բանով զբաղվել: Հիմա ուղեղս մաքրում եմ, ուժ հավաքում, որ թեզիս վերջին հատվածները կարգի բերեմ:

Նայում եմ եղանակի տեսությունը: Մյուս շաբաթվա վերջին նորից ցրտելու է: Թքած: Կարևորը՝ ուզում եմ, որ երբ գարունը գա, նկատեմ:

----------

Alphaone (18.02.2017), Cassiopeia (18.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (18.02.2017), Մուշու (24.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2017), Նիկեա (18.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ որ ազատ օր ունեի, լրիվ տնային տնտեսուհի էի դարձել: Տունը սիրուն մաքրեցի, ճաշ էփեցի-բան: Մեկ էլ Մորթենին ասում եմ՝ մի հատ լավ վարձատրվող աշխատանք ճարի, ես տնային տնտեսուհի դառնամ, էրեխա բերեմ, տուն մաքրեմ, ճաշ էփեմ: Սկզբում միտքը դուր էկավ, բայց մեկ էլ ասում ա՝ ո՞նց, ուրեմն ես խոհանոց չեմ մտնելու, էդ չեղավ:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.02.2017), CactuSoul (02.03.2017), Smokie (08.03.2017), Srtik (22.02.2017), Մուշու (24.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2017), Նիկեա (22.02.2017), Ուլուանա (23.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անարդար աշխարհ շարքից

Ով ինձ լավ գիտի, գիտի նաև, որ Կոպենհագենում ապրելու էս երեք տարիների ընթացքում վեց տարբեր հասցեներում եմ ապրել: Իսկ երբ ֆեյսբուքում ամեն անգամ նոր հայտարարությունս հայտնվել ա, միշտ էլ եղել են «խելացիներ», ովքեր Երևանից կամ այլ վայրերից էստեղ զանազան խորհուրդներ են տվել, թե ոնց տուն ճարեմ՝ առանց հասկանալու էստեղի շուկայի առանձնահատկությունները:

Իսկ վարձով տուն ճարելը Կոպենհագենում խնդիր է մի քանի պատճառով: Առաջին հերթին, քաղաքը շատ մեծ արագությամբ աճում է, չեն հասցնում նոր բնակավայրեր կառուցել: Քսան-երեսուն տարի առաջ ջահելներն ուսումն ավարտելուն ու երեխա ունենալուն պես տեղափոխվում էին արվարձաններ՝ տեղ ազատելով նորեկների համար: Հիմա մնում են քաղաքում, իսկ նորեկները գալիս են, տեղ չի լինում: Երկրորդ խնդիրն այն է, որ վարձով տներն իրենք իրենցով ահագին քիչ են: Ջահել դանիացիները հիմնականում առնում են տներ: Իսկ դա տեղի է ունենում էսպես կոչված կոոպերատիվների շնորհիվ, ինչի արդյունքում բավական էժան գներով կարելի է դառնալ բնակարանի մասնակի սեփականատեր դառնալ: Հաճախ էդպիսի տներ առնում են, մի սենյակն էլ վարձով են տալիս վարկը փակելու համար, իրենք լրիվ ձրի ապրում են քաղաքում: Հենց էդ պատճառով է, որ սենյակ ճարելն առանձնապես դժվար չէ:

Երրորդ պատճառն այն է, որ գոյություն ունեցող վարձով բնակարանների վրա հսկայական հերթեր են: Դանիացիներն իրենց երեխաներին հերթագրում են ծնված օրվանից, որ հենց չափահաս դառնան, հերթը հասնի: Չորրորդն էլ այն է, որ ոչ ոք չի ուզում երկարատև պայմանագիր տալ, որովհետև ըստ օրենքի մի տեղում երկու տարուց ավելի բնակվելու դեպքում տան տերը չի կարող քեզ դուրս հանել: Հինգերորդ պատճառն այն է, որ էստեղ ամեն ինչ նեթվորքինգով է, այսինքն՝ երբ հարմար տուն է ազատվում, առաջինը մոտիկ ծանոթներին է հասնում: Լինելով օտարերկրացի ու չունենալով էդքան մեծ նեթվորք՝ էդպիսի տներն ինձ անհասանելի են դառնում: Ի վերջո, օգտվելով շուկայում տիրող իրավիճակից՝ որոշ սեփականատերեր իրենց տների վրա աստղաբաշխական գներ են դնում, ու անգամ իմ նորմալ, միջին աշխատավարձով չեմ կարող էդպիսի վարձ վճարել: Արդյունքում՝ ստանում ենք այն, ինչ ունենք. վեց տեղափոխություն երեք տարվա մեջ:

Ներկայիս բնակավայրն իրականում ամենահարմարներից է: Ընկերս, լինելով դանիացի ու ունենալով մեծ նեթվորք, հարմարացրել էր մի սենյակ քաղաքի բավական լավ հատվածի կոոպերատիվ շենքերից մեկում: Ու քանի որ տանտերը, միևնույն է, էնտեղ չէր ապրում, կարողացավ համոզել, որ ամբողջ բնակարանը վարձով տա: Էդպես հայտնվեցի բավական լավ իրավիճակում. ընկերոջս հետ ապրում եմ մի ամբողջ բնակարանում (ասեմ, որ նույնիսկ լիքը ջահել զույգեր են վարձած սենյակներում ապրում), ու պայմանագիրն էլ վերջնաժամկետ չունի: Այնուամենայնիվ, գիտեինք, որ ինչ-որ մի պահի տանտերը վաճառելու է բնակարանը: Մտածում էինք՝ հենց մենք էլ կլինենք գնորդները, կապրենք էդ բնակարանում մինչև մի օր երեխա կունենանք, կտեղափոխվենք քաղաքից դուրս:

Ու էսպես տանտերը վերջերս հայտնեց, որ տունն ուզում է վաճառել: Մենք էլ խելք խելքի տվեցինք, մեր հնարավորություններն ի մի բերեցինք ու որոշեցինք հերթով բոլոր բանկերը այցելել, տեսնել՝ մեզ վարկ կտա՞ն, թե՞ չէ: Ամեն ինչ շատ պայծառ կլիներ, եթե չլիներ մի հսկայական բայց:

Կոոպերատիվներում չգրված օրենք կա, ըստ որի վաճառվող բնակարանն առաջին հերթին առաջարկվում է հարևանին: Ու հենց սա է պատճառը, որ վերջին տարիներին ընտանիքները մեծանալուց հետո չեն տեղափոխվում արվարձաններ: Պարզապես գնում են հարևան բնակարանը, կպցնում իրար, ստանում մեծ, շքեղ ու էժան բնակարան քաղաքի կենտրոնում: Մենք մտածում էինք՝ դժվար սա մեզ սպառնա, որովհետև մեր հարևանուհին քսանմեկ-քսաներկու տարեկան ջահել աղջիկ է, ու իր բնակարանն իրեն էս պահին էլ է հերիք, եթե ապագայում որոշի բոյֆրենդի հետ ապրել, դրա համար էլ հերիք կլինի: Բայց հանկարծ պարզվեց, որ հարևանուհին ուզում է այս բնակարանը: 

Ինչու՞ պիտի քսանմեկ-քսաներկու տարեկան աղջիկը երկրորդ բնակարան ուզի, երբ սկի ֆինանսապես էլ չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ: Դա նաև տեղի է ունենում հարուստ ծնողների ճնշման տակ: Քանի որ քաղաքում կա բնակարանային խնդիր, ու հարևանի վաճառվող բնակարանը գտած բան է, հարուստ ծնողները կարող են հարևանի անվան տակ գնել բնակարանը ու տրամադրել իրենց մյուս երեխային, որը շուտով տասնութ տարեկան է դառնալու ու գնալու է քաղաք սովորելու:

Փաստորեն, մտածում էի՝ բնակարանի խնդիրը մեկընդմիշտ լուծել ենք: Ուրեմն չէ, առաջիկա ամիսներին սպասվում է յոթերորդ տեղափոխությունը: Գժվել կարելի է: Իսկ մինչ այդ քրֆում եմ բոլոր հարուստներին ու բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր թույլ են տալիս, որ հարուստներն իրենցով անեն աշխարհը:

----------

laro (25.02.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Աթեիստ (24.02.2017), Նիկեա (24.02.2017), Շինարար (24.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտա գործի ու Շերիլ Քրոուի վերջին ալբոմը միացրեցի։ Միացրեցի ու հիշեցի, թե ինչքան վատն է դարձել նա վերջին տարիներին։
Վերջին տարիներին։
Հիշեցի նաև, որ էսօր ծննդյանդ օրն է, ու կդառնայիր 32 տարեկան։ Հիշեցի, որ վերջին ծննդյանդ օրը Շերիլ Քրոուի այն ժամանակվա վերջին ալբոմն էի նվիրել քեզ։ Չգիտեմ՝ լսեցի՞ր, թե՞ էդպես էլ մնաց քո մնացած 39 կասետների կողքին, որ թողեցիր քո հետևից։
Կարծում էի՝ կմեծանամ ու էլ չեմ կարոտի քեզ։ Բայց ամեն տարի ծննդյանդ օրը ներսումս ինչ-որ բան կծկվում է։ Ամեն ինչ կտայի, որ ապրեի մի զուգահեռ իրականությունում, որտեղ դու 32 տարեկան ես։ Կուզեի իմանալ՝ որտեղ ես, ինչ մասնագիտություն ունես, Շերիլ Քրոու դեռ լսում ես, թե չէ։ Կուզեի իմանալ՝ մենք կշարունակեի՞նք շփվել։ Գուցե իրար հետ համերգներ գնայինք, այցելեինք իրար տարբեր երկրներում, նվագեինք միասին։ Կամ գուցե մոռանայինք միմյանց գոյության մասին, ու միայն տարին մեկ ծնունդ շնորհավորեինք։
Կարոտում եմ քեզ։ Ու էնքա՜ն կուզեի էսօր քեզ տեսնել։

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2017), CactuSoul (02.03.2017), Cassiopeia (04.03.2017), ivy (02.03.2017), Smokie (08.03.2017), Մուշու (04.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2017), Ուլուանա (03.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն երեկ գնացի հայ ջահելների հետ հանդիպմանը։ Ընդհանրապես, Դանիայի հայության հետ կապ ունեցող միջոցառումներին հազվադեպ եմ գնում։ Սկզբում շատ էի փորձում հայերի հետ շփվել, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ մենակ նրա համար, որ հայ են, չարժե հետները շփվել։ Ախր Հայաստանում նույն տիպի մարդկանցից հեռու եմ մնում։ Ինչու՞ պիտի Դանիայում շփվեմ հետները։

Բայց քանի որ էս մի միջոցառումը ջահելներին էր վերաբերում, հետևաբար ավելի հավանական էր հանդիպելն էնպիսի մարդկանց, որոնց հետ կուզենայի ընկերանալ, ու քանի որ կազմակերպիչը Տաթևիկն էր՝ ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերներիցս, հայկական լոբիինգով զբաղվող ակտիվ աղջիկ, որի հետ կուզեի ավելի մոտիկից շփվել, վեր կացա, գնացի, Մորթենին էլ հետս տարա, որովհետև ուզում եմ, որ հայկական միջավայրերին ինտեգրվի, ականջն էլ սովորի լեզվին:

Հենց ներս մտանք ու տեղավորվեցինք, Մորթենն իսկույն նկատեց, որ կանայք հավաքված են սեղանի մի կողմում, տղամարդիկ՝ մյուս: Ու տղամարդկանց մեջ հայտնված միակ կինը ես էի, որովհետև Աշոտին տեսա, գնացի, կողքը նստեցի, որ ասենք-խոսենք: Էդ գենդերային անդունդը հայկական միջավայրերում ահավոր ուժեղ եմ զգում: Իմ ընկերական շրջապատներում՝ չէ, բայց անծանոթ, խառը տեղերում սարսափելի է: Ամեն նոր մտնող տղամարդ էլ մոտենում, կողքիս տղամարդկանց ձեռքով բարևում էր ու ինձ լրիվ արհամարհում՝ ասես էնտեղ դրված ինչ-որ ավելորդ իր լինեի: 

Հավաքվածների մեջ ամեն տեսակի մարդ կար: Ջուլյան էլ էր էնտեղ՝ Կոպենհագենում ճանաչածս առաջին հայերից: Երեք տարի կլիներ չէինք տեսել: Ինքն արդեն պուճուր բալիկ ուներ: Ասում էր՝ ինքն ու ամուսինը տանը ռուսերեն են խոսում, բայց երեխայի հետ ինքը հայերեն է խոսում, ամուսինը՝ ռուսերեն։ Պատմեց, որ երկլեզվության մասին էնքան գրականություն է կարդացել, որ վերջը որոշել է, որ ճիշտը դա է, որ ծնողներից ամեն մեկն իր մայրենի լեզվով խոսի երեխայի հետ։

Հետո սկսեցի մի քիչ էլ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ շփվել։ Ու էստեղ սկսվեց ամբողջ կոշմարը։ Մոտավորապես իմ տարիքի մի կին սկսեց հարցաքննել, թե ոնց եմ էկել Դանիա ու «թղթերս ինչ վիճակում են»։ Հետո մատնացույց արեց Մորթենին ու ասաց, որ դե լավ է, մնալու ձևը գտել եմ։ Դրանից ահավոր վիրավորվեցի։ Երբ նման բաներ են ասում, ինձ թվում է՝ նսեմացնում են մեր հարաբերությունը, ու դժվար է լինում նման մարդկանց բացատրելը, որ ինձ համար ոչ թե Դանիայում, այլ միասին մնալն է կարևոր։

Դանիայում մեծացած մի քանի աղջիկներ էլ սկսեցին զանազան խորհուրդներ տալ էստեղի կյանքի մասին: Մեկը սկսեց հարցաքննել, թե լեզուն ինչքան գիտեմ: Ասեցի, որ քննությունն արդեն հանձնել եմ, բայց խոսելիս ահագին ամաչում եմ: Խորհուրդ տվեց գրքեր կարդալ, սկսել մանկական հեշտերից: Ասացի, որ ես նորվեգերեն գրքեր եմ կարդում: Հետո խորհուրդ տվեց լիքը խոսել, բա տանն էլ դանիացի ընկեր ունեմ, ինչու՞ եմ հետն անգլերեն խոսում: Ամենայն քաղաքավարությամբ փորձեցի բացատրել, որ նրա ծնողների հետ դանիերեն եմ հաղորդակցվում, իսկ տանը մեզ ավելի հեշտ է անգլերեն, բայց մեկումեջ դանիերենի անցնում ենք:

Մի ուրիշը սկսեց ինձ Դանիայի խմելու մշակույթը բացատրել: Բացատրում էր էնքան կտրված, էնքան օտարացած ձևով, ոնց որ ինքը չէր էս երկրում քսանհինգ տարի ապրել: Ես էլ՝ էս երկրից բան չհասկացող նորեկս, սուսուփուս գլխով էի անում:

Տուն գնալուց Աշոտն ասեց, որ լավ միջոցառում էր, բայց շատ մարդ կար: Իրոք լավ էր, բայց նաև լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ուրիշ կոնտեքստում հեչ հետները չէի շփվի։ Աշոտն ասեց՝ կարելի ա նեղ կռուգով հավաքվել։ Հա էլի, հա իմ մտքով անցնում ա Կոպենհագենի ինձ մոտիկ հայերին իրար գլխի հավաքել ու հա չի ստացվում։

----------

CactuSoul (13.03.2017), Cassiopeia (04.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.03.2017), Ruby Rue (04.03.2017), Smokie (08.03.2017), Աթեիստ (04.03.2017), մարդագայլուկ (05.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2017), Նիկեա (04.03.2017), Ուլուանա (06.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարիներ առաջ Սիլվիան ինձ խորհուրդ էր տալիս սովորել ինքս ինձ ցույց տալ ու գլուխ գովել: Երևի մագիստրոսական թեզիս տեքստում ինչ-որ չափով կարողացա, որ «գերազանց» ստացա: Բայց այն ժամանակ չգիտեի, որ տարիներ անց այս խորհուրդն աղմկոտ կերպով շրմփալու է դեմքիս, ու ես սուսուփուս փակվելու եմ գրասենյակումս՝ չիմանալով ինչ անել:

Մոտ երեքուկես տարի առաջ մեր ամբիոնում հիմնադրվեց այս փոքրիկ գիտական խումբը՝ բաղկացած երկու պոստդոկից, երկու PhD-ից և մեկ դոցենտից՝ որպես խմբի ղեկավար: PhD-ներից մեկը մի տարի անց կիսատ թողեց, մնացինք երեքով: Կողքից զանազան ուսանողներ և օգնականներ էին գալիս-գնում՝ մի քանի ամսով աշխատելով պրոյեկտի վրա, որոշ պրոֆեսորներ էին մասնակցում քննարկումներին: Բայց հիմնական խումբն այդ երեքս էինք ու ղեկավարը: Երեք տարիների ընթացքում պոստոկդներից մեկի ու իմ շնորհիվ խումբը որոշ միջազգային կապեր հաստատեց:

Էդ միջազգային համագործակցություններից մեկի արդյունքում էր, երբ ղեկավարս հանդիպեց Սիլվիային: Էդ պահին Սիլվիան վերջացնում էր հերթական պոստդոկը ու գնում դեպի գործազրկություն: Ղեկավարս ինձ հետ առանձին խորհրդակցեց, ասաց, որ ուզում է Սիլվիային մի քանի ամսով գործի վերցնել, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եմ: Ուրախացա ահագին, ասացի, որ Սիլվիան հզոր է, շատ լավ միտք է:

Սիլվիան հիմա էստեղ է: Մեր գիտական խմբի ֆինանսները շուտով վերջանում են: Պոստդոկներից մեկը որպես խմբի համահիմնադիր մինչև տարեվերջ պայմանագիր ունի: Ես ու մյուս պոստդոկը մայիսից այն կողմ ոչինչ չունենք: Ղեկավարիս հետ խոսել եմ նոր պայմանագրի մասին: Ասաց, որ փող չկա, հազիվ միայն Սիլվիային երկարացնի:

Երեկ իմացա, որ Սիլվիային նաև դասավանդման ժամեր են տվել: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ առարկա է դասավանդելու, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ առարկան է լինելու: Իրականում պատճառ չկա էդ առարկան ինձ չտալու, որովհետև անցյալ տարի բավական լավ ֆիդբեք էի ստացել: Ու պատճառ չկա ինձ ու մյուս պոստդոկին մայիսից հաջող անելու, որովհետև ի վերջո մենք մասնակցել ենք էս բոլորի ստեղծելուն: Իսկ ինչու՞ Սիլվիան: Որովհետև ինքը գիտի իրեն ցույց տալ ու գլուխ գովել:

Մայիսից գործազուրկ եմ: Դանիայի ապուշ բյուրոկրատիայի պատճառով գործազրկության նպաստ չեմ կարող ստանալ, չնայած որ ապահովագրությունը պարտաճանաչ կերպով վճարել եմ: Մայիսից լրիվ օդի մեջ եմ: Ու երևի սպասում են, որ գործազուրկ վիճակում պիտի նստեմ, իրենց հոդվածները տպագրեմ: Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ Սիլվիայի թե՛ սկզբնական մի քանի ամսվա աշխատավարձը, թե՛ երկարացնելը, փաստորեն, իմ ու մյուս պոստդոկի հաշվին եղավ: Մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան անհեռատես էի, երբ ղեկավարիս խորհուրդ տվեցի նրան գործի ընդունել: Մտածում եմ՝ էս աշխարհն ինչ անարդար է մեզ նմանների նկատմամբ: Դաս, որ սովորեցի էս պատմությունից հետո. երբեք քեզնից մեծ փորձ ունեցողին խորհուրդ մի տուր գործի ընդունել: Մեկ էլ հիշեցի Սիլվիայի տված դասը: Սրանից հետո երկրորդ հարկում եմ սուրճ խմելու ու ամբիոնի վարիչին ամեն առիթով տեսնելիս հիշեցնելու եմ, թե ինչքան լավն եմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.03.2017), Enipra (09.03.2017), Smokie (07.07.2017), Գաղթական (08.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (08.03.2017), Նիկեա (09.03.2017), Ուլուանա (09.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միջազգային զանազան ռեյտինգային համակարգերում Կոպենհագենի համալսարանը հաճախ բարձր տեղեր է գրավում ու միշտ Դանիայի ամենաբարձր վարկանիշով համալսարանն է: Համալսարանը ներսից բավական լավ իմանալով ու մի քիչ ծանոթ լինելով Դանիայի մյուս համալսարաններին՝ միշտ զարմացել եմ, թե ինչն է Կոպենհագենին մյուսներից էդքան լավը դարձնում. լիքը կոռուպցիա (ըըըը, ներողություն, նեթվորքինգ), հեշտ կուրսեր, որոնք ուսանողներին չափազանց ալարկոտ են դարձնում, քիչ տպագրություն, միջազգայնացման ցածր մակարդակ: Դրան ավելացնենք, որ անտանելի շատ ֆինանսներ, որոնք սխալ նպատակներով են մսխվում: Հաճախ նույնիսկ մտածում եմ, որ եթե Հայաստանի ցանկացած համալսարան Կոպենհագենի համալսարանի ֆինանսներն ունենար, հաստատ շատ ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ կունենար, քան հենց Կոպենհագենի համալսարանը: 

Բայց վերջերս հետազոտություն է անցկացվել Դանիայի ուսանողների ու նոր շրջանավարտների շրջանում (մասնակիցների թիվը՝ 120 000), որպեսզի պարզեն, թե որքանով են ուսանողներն ու շրջանավարտները բավարարված իրենց կրթությամբ: Ո՜վ զարմանք: Կոպենհագենի համալսարանը չորրորդ տեղում է: Ու փոխանակ համալսարանը նստի, փորձի պարզել, թե ինչու Օրհուսը կամ տեխնիկական համալսարանն իրենից առաջ անցան, խառնվել ա իրար, որ պետությունից ավելի քիչ փող ա ստանալու:

----------

CactuSoul (13.03.2017), Cassiopeia (10.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.03.2017), Smokie (13.07.2017), մարդագայլուկ (10.03.2017), Մուշու (11.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (10.03.2017), Նիկեա (16.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվ կարևորը՝ հասկացա, որ Յոենսուում ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ բան կա: Կա ձյուն, կան սոճիներ, կան դրանց տակ թաքնված փայտե տնակներ, որոնցում երբեք չեմ լինելու, կա վառվող փայտի տաք հոտ, երբեք չբարձրացող արև, սառած ու սպիտակած գետ, պոչով ձյունը թափ տվող սկյուռիկներ, գիշերվա կեսին փողոցը հատող հսկա նապաստակներ, մթության մեջ ապակու նման փայլփլող ձյուն, աստղազարդ երկինք ու ավրորայի սպասում, չաշխատող ավտոբուսներ, ձյուն մաքրող մեքենաներ, որոնք երբեք իրենց գործը նորմալ չեն անում, անցորդներ, որոնց աչքերի մեջ կարող ես նայել հենց էնպես, ուղղակի որ համոզվես՝ դեռ ապրում ես, լոնգեռո կոչվող խմիչք, սուրճի հետ պուլլա, դժվար ու անհասկանալի լեզու, տաքուկ գրադարան, որտեղ ժամերն էնպես են թռչում, որ մեկ էլ ուշքի ես գալիս, երբ փակման ժամն է հայտարարվում:
> 
> Էստեղ ոչինչ չկա, որ ինձ հետ բերի. ո՛չ մարդիկ (որովհետև այս ամիսների ընթացքում ոչ մեկի հետ չծանոթացա ու առավելևս չկապվեցի), ո՛չ ինչ-որ վայրեր, որոնք դեռ կուզեի տեսնել (որովհետև ինչ հնարավոր էր ու անհնար արդեն տեսել եմ), ո՛չ կիսատ թողած գործեր (որովհետև հեռանալու եմ բոլոր կրեդիտներս հավաքած), բայց ես գիտեմ, համոզված եմ, որ մի օր վերադառնալու եմ էս քաղաքը, որտեղ ոչինչ չկա:


Ու ոնց որ էդ օրն էնքան էլ հեռու չի: Էն ժամանակ, երբ նստած PhD ծրագրեր էի փորփրում, կպատկերացնեի՞ արդյոք, որ հավանական հաջորդ կանգառս հենց Յոենսուում է լինելու:

----------

Alphaone (13.03.2017), Cassiopeia (13.03.2017), GriFFin (13.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (13.03.2017), Smokie (13.07.2017), Srtik (14.03.2017), մարդագայլուկ (13.03.2017), Մուշու (13.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2017), Նիկեա (16.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որպեսզի անընդհատ նույն բառերը չօգտագործեմ հոդված գրելիս, կոմպիս էկրանին կպցված հաճախ գործածվող բառերի հոմանիշների ցանկ ունեմ։ Ինձ բացում ա, երբ հոդվածն ուղարկում եմ ղեկավարիս, ինքն առաջարկում ա ուրիշ բառ գրել էդտեղ, ու էդ բառը հենց էդ հոմանիշներից մեկն ա լինում։ ։))

----------

Smokie (13.07.2017), Մուշու (17.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (16.03.2017), Նիկեա (16.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն PhD անողի կյանքում գալիս ա էն պահը, երբ թեզը փաթաթվում ա վզին, սկսում խեղդել։ Ամեն մեկի մոտ տարբեր ժամանակ ա էդ լինում։ Մեկի մոտ դեդլայնից կես տարի առաջ, մյուսի մոտ՝ երկու շաբաթ առաջ։ Էդ ժամանակ է, երբ շրջապատի ամեն ինչ թողնում են մի կողմ, կտրվում աշխարհից ու ամբողջությամբ նվիրվում թեզին։ Շատերը նույնիսկ տնից դուրս չեն գալիս 

Վերջին մի երկու շաբաթների ընթացքում ահագին հանգիստ էի ու ոչ սթրեսված՝ հմտորեն համատեղելով աշխատանքն ու հանգիստը։ Բայց էսօր ցերեկը զգացի, թե ինչպես թեզս եկավ ու վզիս նստեց։ Չնայած էնքան էլ շատ բան չի մնացել անելու (կամ ինձ ա թվում՝ շատ բան չի մնացել), բայց զգում եմ, որ արդեն ժամանակն ա: Արդեն ժամանակն ա ժամանցն ամբողջությամբ մի կողմ շպրտելու (դե չհաշվենք կարճատև այցելությունս Խրոնինգեն՝ Սրջանի, Սանայի ու Միրենի պաշտպանությանը) ու ժամանակս ամբողջությամբ թեզիս նվիրելու: Մի տեսակ ոգևորիչ ա, որ ընդամենը երկու բան ա մնացել անելու. մտածել ու գրել: Իսկ էդ բոլորը մենակ ինձնից ա կախված: Էնքան անհամբեր եմ: Իրոք ուզում եմ վերջնաժամկետս շուտ գա, թեզս հանձնեմ ու կենտրոնանամ հետագա կյանքիս վրա՝ անկախ նրանից ՄակԴոնալդսում կհայտնվեմ, թե պոստդոկ կճարեմ մի տեղ: 

Մի խոսքով, վաղվանից ակումբ չկա: Չափածո մրցույթի հաղթողի մասին մայիսին կիմանամ:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (20.03.2017), Smokie (13.07.2017), Մուշու (20.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (21.03.2017), Նիկեա (22.03.2017), Ուլուանա (20.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր բան է երեք տարի անց նորից հանդիպելը: Էդ հանդիպումը հիշեցում էր, թե ոնց էր ամեն ինչ ուղիղ երեք տարի առաջ՝ Դանիա գալուցս մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ: Էս ընթացքում երկուսս էլ փոխվել էինք: Ինքը դեռ Հայաստան վերադռնալու ու մարդկանց էնտեղ վերադարձնելու տեսլական ունի, ես արդեն հույսս կտրել եմ:

Որ մտածում եմ, էս երեք տարիների ընթացքում ինչ ասես գլխովս չի անցել: Եկել եմ այստեղ երազանքներով լցված ու հավատալով, որ ուղեղը գնահատվում է: Երեք տարի անց կանգնել եմ նույն խնդրի առաջ, ինչը դեռ 2011-ին ինձ Հայաստանից դուրս շպրտեց․ միջին տարիքի դոցենտ ու գիտական կոչմանը ոչ համապատասխան տղամարդն ուզում է ամեն ինչ անել, որ չմնամ տարածքում։ Հայաստանում ավելի ակնհայտ էին ղեկավարի վախերը, իսկ ես՝ պակաս համարձակ, առանց բարձրաձայնելու, թե ինչ եմ ուզում։ Իսկ ուզու՞մ էի արդյոք ամբիոնում մնալ։ Իսկ հիմա բավական ռիսկով եմ, որ ղեկավարիս երեսին շպրտեմ ամբողջ մտածածս։ Ու շպրտեցի։ 

Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշ երկրներում ոնց, բայց Դանիայում գիտական ղեկավարի դերը բացի թեզի վերաբերյալ խորհրդատվությունից, նաև օգնում է կարիերայի ճիշտ լուծումներ գտնել։ Իսկ հիմա իմ ղեկավարն ինձ փաստացիորեն թողել է բորդյուրին՝ դեմքին "I'm sorry" արտահայտությունը, հեռանկարում՝ մի ամսվա ձրի աշխատանք: Ու չեմ համբերում, թե երբ են էս հինգ շաբաթներն անցնելու, որ էս ամբիոնից հնարավորինս հեռու փախչեմ:

Անցյալ շաբաթ էլ պարսկական մի գիտական խմբից նամակ էի ստացել: Ասում էին՝ հոդվածս կարդացել են, իրենց պրոֆեսոր է պետք, որ օգնի իրենց հոդվածը գրելուն: Ահագին շոյվեցի, որ ինձ պրոֆեսորի տեղ են դրել, պատասխանեցի, որ պրոֆեսոր չեմ, բայց կարող եմ օգնել: Ու նստած մտածում եմ․ բայց իրոք, էն, ինչ իրենց պետք է, մեր ոլորտի պրոֆեսորներից գրեթե ոչ ոք չի կարող անել, իսկ ջահել գիտնականներից՝ մի քանիսը: Ու ինչքա՜ն ծուռ է էս աշխարհը, որ հենց էդ ջահել գիտնականներն են մնում բորդյուրին:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.03.2017), laro (27.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (27.03.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Smokie (08.09.2017), Մուշու (27.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2017), Նիկեա (29.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակադեմիական տեքստ գրելու մասին ինչ գրականություն ասես չեմ կարդացել, ինչ սեմինարի ասես չեմ մասնակցել, բայց վերջը մի եզրակացության եմ հանգել․ էն, ինչը հեղինակի համար աշխատում ա, չի նշանակում, որ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա: Ասենք, մեկը խորհուրդ  ա տալիս առավոտը շուտ զարթնել, ինտերնետն անջատել ու ուղիղ չորս ժամ գրել, հետո անցնել ուրիշ գործերի: Մյուսը եքա սխեմա ա առաջարկում գրականություն-բան կարդալով, նշումներ անելով, հետո առնվազն ամեն օր քսան րոպե գրելուն: Մի երրորդն էլ առաջարկում է քսանհինգ րոպե գրել, հինգ րոպե դադար տալ, հետո էլի քսանհինգ րոպե գրել: Սրանցից ոչ մեկը չի աշխատում:

Իմ լիմիտն օրը 500 բառն է: Ես օրը 500 բառից շատ ակադեմիական տեքստ չեմ կարող գեներացնել՝ անկախ նրանից, թե կոմպի մոտ ինչքան կնստեմ: Ընդ որում, էդ 500 բառը սովորաբար քսան րոպեում եմ գրում: Ճիշտ է՝ պատահում են էսօրվա պես օրեր, երբ մոտ վեց ժամ տանջվում եմ էդ բառերի վրա (դե արանքում կարդալով, հղումներ դնելով), բայց հիմնականում քսան րոպեի կենտրոնացած աշխատանք է, որից հետո ուղեղս ստոպ է տալիս: Ու ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ էդ 500 բառը հեռու է կատարելությունից: Հետո ամենաքիչը մի երեք-չորս ժամ է պետք լինում մարդավարի տեսքի բերելու համար ու մի էդքան էլ տպագրելի տեսքի հասցնելու համար: Բայց հետո՝ հաջորդ օրը, մի շաբաթ հետո, մի ամիս հետո: Ինչքան շատ ժամանակ անցնի, էնքան հեշտ: 

Հիմա ասում եմ՝ նստեմ, ես էլ գիրք գրեմ, ասեմ՝ քսան րոպեում 500 բառ գրի, հետո նստի, էրեկվա գրածդ 500 բառը տեսքի բեր: Գիտեմ, որ ուղղակի չի աշխատելու, որովհետև ամեն մեկն իր գրելու ձևն ունի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ էս բոլոր սեմինարները պիտի ավելի շուտ ոճաբանության ու ֆորմատավորման վրա խորանան, ոչ թե՝ ոնց գրելու: Ոնց գրելու մասին մենակ մի խորհուրդ կարելի ա տալ. երեք տարի PhD ես անելու, վերջում հաստատ կջոկես, թե քեզ համար ինչն ա աշխատում:

Հա, ինչ էի ասում: Մնաց մի 9000 բառ գեներացնեմ, ու թեզս պատրաստ կլինի։

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (29.03.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Smokie (08.09.2017), Srtik (31.03.2017), Մուշու (03.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (04.04.2017), Նիկեա (29.03.2017), Ուլուանա (29.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտես, որ քաղաքում չափից դուրս երկար ես ապրել, երբ համերգին պատահաբար հանդիպում ես նախկին սիրուդ: Այս ընթացքում որքա՜ն ես սարսափել ու միևնույն ժամանակ ցանկացել, որ առանց պայմանավորվածության նույն տեղում հանդիպեք: Այս ընթացքում հասցրել ես մտքիցդ ցրել նրան ու կամաց-կամաց մոռանալ՝ թաղվելով քեզ բաժին հասած երջանկության մեջ, որի համն ինքն այդպես էլ չի իմանա: Ամեն դեպքում, այս համերգին նրան տեսնելու հավանականությունը մտքովդ անցկացրել ես ու եզրակացրել, որ հավանաբար նա Կոպենհագենում չի լինում, դժվար գա: 

Համերգասրահի դռները բացվելուց կես ժամ առաջ մուտքի մոտ կանգնած ես սիրելիիդ հետ, ու իրար գրկելով փորձում եք արևի վերջին շողերի տակ տաքանալ: Դռները բացվելուց կես ժամ առաջ երկու սիլուետ ես նկատում ու սիրելիիդ զգուշացնում, որ անակնկալ է սպասվում:

Սիլուետները մոտենում են մուտքին ու բարևում: Նախկին սերդ իր ներկա սիրու հետ է` դեղնակտուց մի սիրունիկ: Ինձ չդիմացավ, պրոֆեսորին չդիմացավ, դեղնակտուցի մոտ գնաց, որը բացի նրանով հիանալուց ուրիշ ոչինչ չի անում: 

Նախկին սերս ասաց՝ բա չե՞նք բարևում իրար: Մոտեցա ու ամենայն սառնությամբ գրկախառնվեցի: Սիրունիկը փորձեց զրույցներ սկսել՝ հարցնելով, թե ինչով ենք զբաղվում ու ոնց ենք ծանոթացել: 

Դռները բացվեցին, ու բեմի դիմաց չորսով էինք՝ նախկին սերս ներկա ընկերուհու հետ, ես ու ներկա սերս, բայց շուտով պիտի ներկա սիրուս նախկին սերը հայտնվեր:

Մի պահ ինձ թվաց, թե չեմ կարողանալու համերգը վայելել: Սիրունիկը հայացքը չէր կտրում ինձնից: Ես այս համերգին գրեթե երեք տարի սպասել եմ: Պե՞տք է արդյոք թույլ տամ, որ նախկին սերս իր սիրունիկի հետ փչացնի տրամադրությունս: 

Մոտեցա բարին ու միկկելեր գարեջուր պատվիրեցի: Ընկերս զարմացավ, որ երկուշաբթի օրով խմում եմ: Համերգը լավն էր: Համերգը շատ լավն էր: 

Համերգից հետո հայհոյում էի: Հայհոյում էի նախկին սիրուս, նրա դեղնակտուց ընկերուհուն ու նրանց ներկայությունը համերգին: Հայհոյում էի ու տալիս հարցեր, որոնք տալիս էի երկու տարի առաջ ու պատասխանները չէի գտնում: 

Միակ լավ բանը, որ մնացել է նախկին սիրուցս, Լիզա Հանիգանն է:

----------

boooooooom (05.04.2017), Cassiopeia (05.04.2017), laro (04.04.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Smokie (08.09.2017), Մուշու (05.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2017), Նիկեա (04.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցյալ շաբաթ երկու օրով Խրոնինգեն էինք ցվրվել՝ իմ ուսանողական ընկերների պաշտպանությանը ներկա գտնվելու: Ղեկավարս որ իմացավ՝ երկու ազատ օր եմ վերցնում, շատ քաղաքավարի կերպով հարցրեց, թե արդյոք կարող եմ նման բան ինձ թույլ տալ: Ասեցի, որ կփորձեմ էնտեղ էլ աշխատել: 

Խրոնինգենում, իհարկե, մատը մատիս չխփեցի, եթե չհաշվենք գրածս մի երկու մեյլերը, որոնք թեզիս հետ խիստ անուղղակի կապ ունեին: Բայց վերադարձա լիքը էներգիայով լցված: Էրեխեքի թեզերը հետս բերել եմ, որ կրկնեմ իրենց թեզերի կառուցվածքը: Մեր համալսարանում փորձ չունեն էս տիպի թեզերի: Դրա համար դժվարանում էի կառուցվածքը գծելիս: Դե ձեռքի հետ էլ ահագին հոգեբանական օգնություն ստացա: Երբ տեսնում ես՝ ընկերներդ հաղթահարել են դժվարությունները, մտածում ես՝ դու էլ ես կարող: Ու էդպես ոգևորված էսօրվանից գործի անցա՝ 500-ի փոխարեն 2000 բառ գրելով:

Ճաշի ժամին Քրիստան ասաց, որ հեչ սթրեսված չեմ երևում: Ընկերս էլ է անընդհատ ասում, որ թեզս ոնց որ վերջին բանը լինի, որ ինձ անհանգստացնում է: Իրոք, կա էդպիսի բան: Էն, ինչը միայն իմ ձեռքերում է, սովորաբար սթրեսի աղբյուր չի դառնում: Ասենք, քսան օրից չգիտեմ՝ հետս ինչ է լինելու: Մի քանի ամսից էլ սկի ապրելու տեղ չենք ունենալու: Սրանք անհանգստության ավելի լուրջ հարցեր են, քան մի թեզ, որը հաղթահարելու միայն մի ձև կա. նստել ու գրել:

Օլբորգի համալսարանից մերժում ստացա: Էնքան տարօրինակ էր. տխրելու փոխարեն ահագին թեթևություն իջավ վրաս: Պատասխան ստանալը անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ բովանդակությամբ է, ավելի լավ է, քան ասեղների վրա սպասելը: Իսկ ի՞նչ եմ անում, երբ մերժում եմ ստանում: Ժամանակ չեմ կորցնում: Անմիջապես մի դիմում էլ Ստոկհոլմ ուղարկեցի: Էնտեղից էլ մերժեն, ուրիշ տեղ կդիմեմ: Կդիմեմ էնքան, մինչև մի տեղ ընդունեն:

Խոսքը մեր մեջ, սպասվելիք փոփոխություններն ինձ մենակ ուրախացնում են: Անգամ անորոշ ժամանակով գործազուրկ լինելու հեռանկարը:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.04.2017), Smokie (08.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (10.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2017), Նիկեա (10.04.2017), Ուլուանա (11.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աչքիս դանիացիները Զատկից առաջ արագ-արագ գործերը վերջացնում են, որ հանգիստ արձակուրդ գնան. երկրորդ պոստդոկի պատասխանը չուշացավ։ Էնքան հետաքրքիր է. թե՛ Օլբորգի, թե՛ Կոպենհագենի դեպքում դիմել էի էնպիսի պոստդոկների, որոնց պահանջներին ոչ լրիվ էի համապատասխանում։ Հիմնականում խնդիրը ոլորտն էր. մի դեպքում կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանություն, մյուս դեպքում՝ համակարգչային լեզվաբանություն։ Թե չէ տպագրությունների ու դասավանդման փորձով լրիվ իրենց ուզածն էի։

Ուրեմն երկար-բարակ գնահատական ստացա։ Սիվիս մանրամասն քրքրել են, տպագրություններն էլ հետը։ Երկու դեպքում էլ գնահատականն էսպիսին էր՝ դու լավն ես, բայց էնքան էլ չես համապատասխանում մեր ոլորտին։ Բայց Օլբորգի դեպքում վերջնական եզրակացությունը մերժումն էր, Կոպենհագենի դեպքում՝ հաստատումը։ Իհարկե, ուրախանալու համար դեռ շուտ է, որովհետև դեռ պիտի ևս երկու փուլ հաղթահարեմ, բայց ամենադժվարն էս մեկն էր։ Մնացածը կախված է նրանից, թե քանի մրցակից տակը մնաց ու նրանցից քանիսն են դանիացի։ Բայց խոխմ կլինի, եթե անցնեմ. տասը տարի առաջ մտքովս կանցնե՞ր, որ մի օր համակարգչային լեզվաբանությամբ եմ զբաղվելու։ 

Թեզիս քիչ մնաց։ Երկնքից ընկած նվեր է ինձ համար Զատկի արձակուրդը. համալսարանի շենքը դափ-դատարկ, ոչ ոք չի խանգարում, ոչ մի ավելորդ աղմուկ։ Նստիր ու կենտրոնացիր աշխատանքիդ վրա։ Անգամ հաճույք եմ ստանում աշխատանքիցս։

Էսօր երեք տարին է լրանում, ինչ Դանիայում եմ։ Գրողը տանի, երեք տարի։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.04.2017), Smokie (08.09.2017), Գաղթական (17.04.2017), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2017), Մուշու (13.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2017), Նիկեա (13.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեզի վերջին ամիսների սթրես էդպես էլ չունեցա։ Կես տարի առաջ ավելի սթրեսված էի, քան վերջին մի ամսում։ Ու զարմանալիորեն քիչ ծանրաբեռված էի։ Միակ տարբերությունն էն էր, որ շաբաթ-կիրակի ու տոն օրերին աշխատում էի։ Թե չէ երեկոյան էլի ազատ էի, յոգայի էի գնում, մեկ-մեկ ընկերների հանդիպում, կինո նայում: Ուղղակի երեկոյան ինքս ինձնով ոչ մի բան չէի նախաձեռնում․ ո՛չ կարդալ, ո՛չ նվագել։ Անկապ վեր էի ընկնում բազմոցին կամ կոմպի դիմաց։ Մեկ էլ համալսարան էի գնում ամեն օր: Ուղղակի գիտեմ, որ այլ PhD ուսանողներ անհետանում են վերջին մեկ-երկու ամիսներին՝ փակվելով մի տեղ ու թեզ գրելով: Ու ինչքան մոտենում էի վերջին, էնքան մոտիվացիաս ավելի էր մեծանում: Երևի մենակ նրանից էր երևում, որ վերջին փուլում եմ, որ օֆսումս հայտնված ցանկացած մարդ պիտի ականջիս տակ գոռար կամ ուսիս կպներ, որ նկատեի։

Ամենալավ զգացողությունն անցյալ կիրակի էր, երբ վերջին պարբերությունը գրեցի։ Իսկ էս շաբաթ ավելի «թեթև» բաներով եմ զբաղվում․ սրբագրում, ֆորմատավորում, բյուրոկրատիա և այլն։ Ու որ հիմա հետ եմ նայում, հասկանում եմ, որ չնայած երկու ամիս նվնվում էի, թե բան չեմ գրել, իրականում թեզիս ուղիղ կեսը գրված էր, իսկ մյուս կեսն էլ գիտեի՝ ինչի մասին էր լինելու, ու ընդամենը պետք էր նստել ու գրել։ Գո՞հ եմ թեզիցս։ Եսի՞մ։ Հաշվի առնելով բոլոր տեսակի հանգամանքները՝ իրականում հպարտ եմ, որ հասցնում եմ նման որակի թեզ ժամանակին ներկայացնել։ Բայց հաշվի առնելով իմ ստանդարտները՝ ինձ մի տարի էլ պետք էր առնվազն երկու էքսպերիմենտ անելու ու դրանց հիման վրա գրելու համար։

Մյուս շաբաթվանից շարունակելու եմ էքսպերիմենտս։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ տեմպով։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում նաև վերադառնալու եմ նորմալ կյանք․ գիրք եմ կարդալու, մարդկանց երես եմ տեսնելու, գուցե նաև վերջապես կիսատ թողած գրքիս վրա աշխատեմ: Ի վերջո, սկսելու ենք նոր բնակարանի որոնումները: Մայիսը եկավ, ու կյանքս նույնքան անորոշ է, որքան հունվարին էր:

----------

Alphaone (03.05.2017), Cassiopeia (28.04.2017), Marcus (28.04.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2017), Մուշու (28.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2017), Նիկեա (01.05.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ թեզս հանձնել եմ, կյանքումս այլ առաջնահերթություններ են հայտնվել։ Մեկ էլ դես նայեցի, դեն նայեցի, նկատեցի, որ շրջապատումս մարդ չկա։ Էս երեք տարիների ընթացքում գրեթե ում հետ ընկերացել էի, հեռացել են Կոպենհագենից։ Տակը մնացել են Անդրեասն ու Մառլենը, մեկ էլ Մագդան, որի վրա հույս դնել չի մնում։ Էդպես, որոշեցի նոր մարդկանց հետ ընկերանալ։

Էրեկ գնացել էի էքսպատների պիկնիկի։ Մի ժամից սմոլ թոքից արդեն գլխացավ սկսվեց։ Մեծ մասն էլ բոլորովին վերջերս Դանիա ժամանածներ էին ու ահագին ջահել։ Ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեինք։ Մոտ երեսուն հոգի էինք՝ շրջանով նստած, ես էլ մենակ ինձնից ձախ նստածների հետ էի խոսում։ Մեկ էլ եսիմ ոնց շրջվեցի դեպի աջ, տեսնեմ՝ Վալերիան է։ Մեր ֆակուլտետի PhD ուսանողներից է, իրար գիտենք PhD ակումբից։ Մենք երբեք էդպես մտերիմ չենք էղել, բայց էնքան լավ էր էդ պահին իրեն տեսնելը։ Ահագին կիսվեցինք մեր PhD-ական դարդերից։ Բայց դե հա նոր մարդիկ էին գալիս, ու թեմաները շեղվում էին դեպի սմոլ թոք։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եմ էդ կարգի վատանում սմոլ թոքից։ Ախր բոլոր ճիշտ հարցերը գիտեմ, հերթով էդ հարցերը տալիս եմ, ու ոչ մի անհարմար լռություն չի լինում։ Ինտրովերտների մասին շատերն ասում են սոցիալական հմտություն չունեցող։ Բայց ես կարամ սմոլ թոքը սենց ժամերով ձգեմ, ու դա չի նշանակում, որ հաճույք եմ ստանում։

Վերջը, Վալերիայի հետ որոշեցինք հանդիպել մոտ օրերս, իսկ ես շուտով վեր կացա, գնացի տուն։ Նենց մի տեսակ թեթևություն իջավ վրաս։ Նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու հեռանկարից վատանում եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինձ նոր ընկերներ են պետք հների արտագաղթի պատճառով։ Ու դեռ պիտի երեկոյան փարթիի գնայինք, որտեղ ոչ մեկի չեմ ճանաչում։ Կոշմար։

Բայց փարթիից առաջ գիտություն ու կոկտեյլներ գնացինք։ Մառլենն էլ էր էկել մեզ հետ։ Ալիզերային տեսանք։ Օլիվիայից հարցրեց։ Ասացի, որ ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունեմ իրենից։ Իրականում վերջին ինֆորմացիաս այն էր, որ երեխա է ունեցել, ու երեխայի հետ ամիսներով հիվանդանոցում էր։ Դա էլ ֆեյսբուքից եմ իմացել։ Բայց չխորացա։ Օլիվիան մեր ընկերախմբից անհետացավ մոտավորապես էն ժամանակ, երբ Ալիզերայից բաժանվեց, Լենան էլ վերադարձավ Գերմանիա։ Իսկ հիմա Ալիզերան հարցնում է՝ Օլիվիան ոնց է, ու ես ասելու բան չունեմ։

Մեր ընկերախմբից մենակ ես, Մառլենն ու Անդրեասն ենք մնացել։ Բայց Մառլենն Ավստրիայում գործ է ճարել։ Ինքն էլ որ գնա, ահավոր կլինի։ Էս էլ իմ բախտը․ ինձ միշտ ձգում են էն մարդիկ, որոնք տեղում չեն սթրվում, դեսուդեն են գնում նոր հնարավորությունների հետևից։ Մի էդպիսին էլ ես եմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ հաջորդ աշխատանքս որ երկրում կլինի։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.05.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.05.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2017), Նիկեա (25.05.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու մեկ ա, աշխարհի պուճուրության վրա անընդհատ զարմանում եմ։ Էրեկ մի դանիացու հետ եմ ծանոթացել, ով ութ տարի Բրյուսելում ա ապրել։ Պարզվեց՝ ինքը ճանաչում ա իմ հայ ընկերներից մեկին, ով ապրում ա Բրյուսելում։ Իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում։

----------

Cassiopeia (31.05.2017), Mr. Annoying (31.05.2017), Progart (13.07.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Աթեիստ (31.05.2017), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2017), Նիկեա (01.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դանիայում պոստդոկ ընդունելու պրովեդուրան դաժանագույն մի բան ա: Հայտարարության մեջ աշխարհի պահանջներն են դնում, որոնց մատների վրա հաշված մարդիկ կարող են բավարարել, ու աշխարհի փաստաթղթերն են ուզում՝ մանրամասն գիտական ծրագրով-բանով: Հետո էդ բոլորն ուղարկում են դեկանին, դեկանը որոշում ա, թե դիմումներից որոնք պիտի շարունակեն ուսումնասիրելը: Էդ շորթլիստված դիմումներն ուղարկում են մի հանձնաժողովի, որի անդամներից առնվազն մեկը պարտադիր պիտի այլ գիտական հաստատությունից լինի: Հանձնաժողովը որոշում ա, թե դիմողներից որոնք են որակավորված, որոնք՝ չէ: Հետո գիտական խմբի ղեկավարը որակավորվածներից մի քանիսին կանչում ա հարցազրույցի: Ու ի վերջո ընտրում մի հոգու, անունն ուղարկում դեկանին, դեկանը հաստատում ա: Էս պրոցեսը մոտ կես տարի տևում է:

Կմտածեք՝ ընտիրագույն պրոցես կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերը նվազեցնելու համար: Բայց ի վերջո գործի ընդունում են էն մի հոգուն, ում համար էդ տեղը հայտարարել էին՝ իրենց ծանոթին: Իսկ մնացածներն անիմաստ ժամանակ են ծախսում էդ բոլոր թղթերն իրար գլխի հավաքելու համար:

Գերմանիայում պոստդոկի հայտարարությունները պահանջկոտ չեն: Որևէ ոլորտով հետաքրքրվածությունն ու կից ոլորտի PhD-ն լրիվ հերիք են: Հաճախ նաև PhD էլ չեն պահանջում. էնքան որ պոստդոկի ընթացքում պաշտպանես: Ոչ մի գժական փաստաթղթային փաթեթ չեն ուզում. մենակ սիվի ու մոտիվացիոն նամակ: Ընդունողն էլ թիմի ղեկավարն է: Ու ընտրում է ամենաարժանիին, ոչ թե ծանոթին: Ամբողջ պրոցեսը տևում է ամենաշատը մի ամիս:

Ու Գերմանիայի գիտությունը Դանիայինից հազար անգամ ավելի լավն է: Գոնե իմ ոլորտում:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.06.2017), ivy (02.06.2017), Mr. Annoying (03.06.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Մուշու (02.06.2017), Նիկեա (11.06.2017), Շինարար (02.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբում եղածս 11+ տարիների ընթացքում մենակ մի հոգու եմ անտեսվածների ցուցակ գցել։ Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, շուտով ևս մի երկու հոգի հայտնվելու են էնտեղ։

Արդեն ուղղակի սրտխառնոց ա առաջացնում ինձ հունից հանելու ոմանց հուսահատ ջանքերը։ Մի անգամ սխալվեցի, հունից դուրս եկա, իմ բաժին տուգանային միավորներն էլ ստացա։ Հաջորդ վայրկյանին որոշեցի ուղղակի չնկատել տվյալ անձանց գոյությունը։ Բայց իրենց վարքով ոնց որ ծնկաչոք խնդրեն ինձ, որ էլի վիրավորեմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու են էդքան վառված։ Բայց մի անգամ հավասարվեցի իրենց, արդեն հերիք է։ Հաջորդ քայլը՝ անտեսվածների ցուցակ։ Ինչքան ուզում են, թող բզբզան։ Մեկ ա չեմ տեսնելու իրենց գրառումները։

----------

Alphaone (04.06.2017), Cassiopeia (05.06.2017), Glück (04.06.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Աթեիստ (04.06.2017), մարդագայլուկ (04.06.2017), Մուշու (04.06.2017), Նիկեա (11.06.2017), Շինարար (04.06.2017), Ուլուանա (05.06.2017), Ռուֆուս (04.06.2017), Վոլտերա (05.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բաներ կան, որ էդպես էլ չեմ հասկանում: Դրանցից մեկը համերգի ժամանակ ֆեյսբուքում ուղիղ եթեր միանալն ա: Միացողները գիտե՞ն, թե ինչ անորակ ա իրանց ուղիղ եթերը: Միանալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Ինքս համերգի ժամանակ ընդհանրապես մոռանում եմ հեռախոսի գոյության մասին: Առանց էդ էլ չէի հասկանում էն մարդկանց, որոնք ամբողջ համերգը հեռախոսի էկրանի հետևից են նայում՝ ծայրից ծայր տեսագրելով: Հիմա էլ ավելացել են ուղիղ եթեր մտնողները: Իմա՞ստը:

----------

laro (08.06.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (05.06.2017), Մուշու (05.06.2017), Նիկեա (11.06.2017), Ուլուանա (05.06.2017), Վոլտերա (05.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն անցյալ շաբաթ հիվանդանոցի լաբի ուսանողական խմբում հետաքրքրող թեմաներ էինք բարձրացնում, որ պրեզենտացիա անենք։ Մեկ էլ մի աղջիկ ասեց, որ շատ կուզեր մեկն իրան mixed models բացատրեր։ Ասեցի, որ ես կարող եմ։ Տենց, փորձեցինք օր գտնել։ Քանի որ հիմա կես դրույքով եմ, պայմանագիր էլ դեռ չունեմ ու վզիս փաթաթված թեզ չկա, մենակ էն օրերին եմ հիվանդանոց գնում, երբ էքսպերիմենտ ունեմ։ Տենց, էդ աղջկա հետ որոշեցինք օր պայմանավորվել էս շաբաթվա մեջ։ Պարզվեց՝ մենակ հանգստյան ու տոն օրերին էքսպերիմենտ ունեի։ Բայց որոշեցի հինգշաբթի գնալ․ ոչինչ, առավոտը ստատիստիկա կբացատրեմ, ցերեկն էլ դիմումներիս վրա կաշխատեմ։ Ուրեմն ասեցի, որ R քաշի, մի քիչ բզբզա։ Ուսումնական ձեռնարկներ ուղարկեցի, որ շաբաթվա ընթացքում ուսումնասիրի։

Մեկ էլ երեքշաբթի հիշեցի, որ R-ի սաղ սկրիպտներս համալսարանի օֆիսի կոմպումս եմ թողել։ Չորեքշաբթի օրս սովորաբար ազատ օր ա․ տանն եմ մնում ու հավես բաներով զբաղվում։ Բայց դե ցերեկը քշեցի համալսարան, որ սկրիպտները վերցնեմ։ Հետն էլ ուսումնական ձեռնարկները տպած ունեի լիքը նշումներով, դրանք էլ վերցրի, մտածեցի՝ պետք կգա։ Մեկ էլ լավ ա, որ գիշերը քնելուց առաջ մեյլս ստուգեցի։ Տեսնեմ՝ մեյլ ա գրել, խնդրում ա, որ մյուս շաբաթ տեղափոխենք ու ամեն տեսակի դեբիլ պատճառաբանություն ա բերում․ չեմ հասցրել R քաշել, ձեռնարկները չեմ կարդացել, ուզում եմ վաղը տանը մնալ, պրեզենտացիաներս վերջացնել։ 

Նենց մի տեսակ վատ էղա։ Ես էդքան քշել, հասել էի համալսարան, ինչ ա թե ամեն ինչ պատրաստի ունենամ, ինքն ալարել էր երկու ժամ տրամադրել մի երկու բան բզբզալու համար։ Չեմ սիրում անպատասխանատու մարդկանց, ուղղակի չեմ սիրում։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.06.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (08.06.2017), Նիկեա (11.06.2017), Շինարար (08.06.2017), Ուլուանա (08.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու տարվա ընդմիջումից հետո վերջապես մեր գրողական խումբը նորից հավաքվեց։ Նենց հավես էր լիքը նոր մարդկանց ու հներին էլ տեսնելը։ Կապ չունի՝ ինչքան մտերիմ ես էղել մեկի հետ։ Տարիները մի տեսակ մտերմացնում են, ու Ադրիանոյին ու Մարկին որ նորից տեսա, պինդ գրկախառնվեցի։ Հենց էս տարիներն են, որ Կոպենհագենը տան նման մի տեղ են սարքել, որ կարող ես մեկին երկար ժամանակ չտեսնել, հետո տեսնել ու ուրախանալ։ Իսկ ուրիշ երկիր տեղափոխվելով պիտի ամեն ինչ նորից սկսել։

Մի քիչ գրելուց ու քննարկումից հետո գնացինք Կադոյում գարեջուր խմելու։ Էնտեղ չէի էղել, բայց լիքը լավ բաներ էի լսել, գրադարանից էլ երկու քայլի վրա էր։ Ներսում աղմուկը շատ էր․ մի խումբ բարձր երաժշտության տակ պարում էր։ Լսեցի-լսեցի, հայկական երաժշտության նման էր, բայց դժվար հայկական լիներ․ պարողներին նայեցի, մեջները մի խումբ դանիացիներ կային, հետն էլ մի խումբ ավելի մուգ աչք-ունքով ու մաշկով մարդիկ, որոնք հայերի հեչ նման չէին։ 

Էդպես երգը երգի հետևից պարում էին, մենք էլ երկու երգի միջև ընդմիջումների ժամանակ հազիվ կարողանում էինք իրար լսել։ Երգերից մեկը բառեր ուներ, լեզուն չէի կարողանում ճանաչել։ Որոշեցի Շազամ անել, կատարողին գտնել։ Պարզվեց՝ թուրք էր։ Մտածեցի՝ ըհը, փաստորեն թուրքական երաժշտություն ա ու թուրքեր։

Բայց հետագայի երգերը շատ տարբեր էին, հեչ նման չէր թուրքականի։ Շազամս էլ չէր ճանաչում կատարողին։ Վեր կացա երկրորդ գարեջուրը բերելու։ Պարողներից մեկն էդ ժամանակ հաջորդ երգն էր միացնում։ Հարցրի, թե որտեղից են էս երգերը։ Ասեց՝ տարբեր, հիմնականում Բալկաններից։ Ասեց՝ ռումինական, բուլղարական, մակեդոնական, հայկական։
- Հայկակա՞ն,- ասում եմ, ու հավատս չի գալիս։
- Հա, հայկական։
- Ես հայ եմ,- ասում եմ։
- Պարել գիտե՞ս։
- Մի քիչ,- ասում եմ։ Դե ո՞նց ասեի, որ ընդհանրապես հայկական պարերից հեռու եմ։ 
- Հայկականն ավելի շուտ էր, երևի դուք ուշ էկաք,- ասեց,- բայց հեսա մի հատ էլ կմիացնենք, կպարես մեզ հետ։

Մի երկու երգ հետո կինը մոտեցավ մեր սեղանին, թե․
- Հայկականն ա, արի։
Տենց ամաչելով միացա պարին։ Խայտառակ բան էր, անկապ շարժումներ էի անում, Մարկն էլ վիդեո արեց։ Երգը կյանքում չէի լսել․ արևմտահայերեն էր։ Երգից հետո անկյունում կանգնածներից մեկը հարցրեց․
- Դուն հա՞յ ես։
Ասեցի՝ հա։ Հետո միանգամից անցավ անգլերենի, ասեց, որ ինքը Բուլղարիայի հայ է, հայերեն լավ չի խոսում։ 

Պարզվեց՝ ուղղակի մի խումբ մարդիկ են, ամիսը մեկ գալիս են էստեղ պարել սովորելու, հետո ամբողջ երեկո պարում են։ Հուլիս-օգոստոսին արձակուրդներ են։ Հաջորդ անգամ սեպտեմբերին է լինում։ Սեպտեմբերին ես էլ կգնամ էնտեղ, եթե դեռ Կոպենհագենում լինեմ։

----------

boooooooom (12.06.2017), Cassiopeia (10.06.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Մուշու (10.06.2017), Նիկեա (11.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, մի տարի ա, ինչ գիրքս բրախել էի ու վրան էլ չէի աշխատում։ Ի՜նչ լավ էղավ, էսօր բացեցի ու սկսեցի զբաղվել։ Եթե լուրջ աշխատանք տանեմ, հաստատ տարվա վերջին կտպագրեմ։ Բայց ի՜նչ անասելի հաճույք էր երկու ժամ կենտրոնացած աշխատելը։ Վերջը սկսել ա էրևալ։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.06.2017), Մուշու (13.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու տարի առաջ, երբ օրագրումս ապաքինումների շարքն էի գրում, ֆեյսբուքով մի տղա ինձ գրեց, ասաց, որ կարդում է շարքը ու որ էստեղ գրվածը նրան շատ է օգնել, որ հասկանա, թե ինչ է իր ընկերուհին զգում։ Էսօր ֆեյսբուքում հարսանեկան նկարները տեսա։ Չգիտեմ՝ դեռ կարդում եք օրագիրս, թե չէ, բայց սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ։ Էնքան ուրախ եմ, որ օրագիրս ժամանակին ինչ-որ բանի պետք է եկել։

Իսկ ոմանք ձեռ են առնում օրագիր պահելու երևույթը։ Ոմանք կողքից կծմծում են։ Մտածում եմ՝ հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ թեկուզ մի երկու հոգի ժամանակին օգուտ են քաղել դրանից, արժեր գրել։ Մտածում եմ՝ ի՜նչ ափսոս, որ էլ չեմ կարողանում առաջվա պես բաց գրել։ Մի կողմից, ձեռքս հետ է վարժվել։ Մյուս կողմից, կողքից կծմծոցը մեղմ ասած դրական չի անդրադառնում ինձ վրա։ Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ նույնիսկ էն ժամանակ դեռ լիքը տեղ ունեի ավելի անկեղծ գրելու, ինչն էդպես էլ չստացվեց։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, հեչ որ չլինի, լիքը հում նյութ է կուտակվել, որը կարելի է օգտագործել եղած պատմվածքներում։

Գործազրկության անտրամ ու հիստերիկ վիճակն անցավ։ Իբր մեկուկես ամիս արդեն որպես ասիստենտ աշխատում եմ մեր ամբիոնում, բայց ո՛չ պայմանագիր ունեմ, ո՛չ աշխատավարձ։ Էս էլ ձեզ զարգացած Եվրոպա։ Բայց դե ձեռի հետ աջ ու ձախ գործի եմ դնում։ Ինչ-որ զվարճալի զբաղմունք ա դառել։ Ինչքան աշխատաշուկային ավելի մոտիկից եմ ծանոթանում, էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ առանց ծանոթի ուղղակի անհնար ա։ Աչքիս առաջ են մարդիկ զանգում, ուրիշի համար խոսում։ Մի տեսակ կյանքն անարդար ա․ ուրեմն հազար ու մի հմտություն ունեմ, սաղ հեչ, բայց որ մի նեթվորքինգ անելու հմտություն չունեմ, ուրեմն աշխատանք ճարելու շանս էլ չունեմ։ Բայց դե գլուխս կորցրած աջ ու ձախ դիմում եմ, ու երկիրը կապ չունի։ Մյուս շաբաթվանից արդեն կսկսեմ քավըր լեթըրներում կայֆավատ լինել, թե՝ գիտեմ, որ մեկ ա ինձ չեք ընդունելու, բայց մեկ ա դիմում եմ։

Մի խոսքով, կյանքը հիասքանչ ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.06.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Աթեիստ (14.06.2017), Բարեկամ (14.06.2017), Մուշու (14.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.06.2017), Շինարար (14.06.2017), Ուլուանա (14.06.2017), Վոլտերա (14.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ-մեկ էս դանիական ակադեմիական բյուրոկրատիան ուղղակի բացում ա ինձ: Էսօր վերջապես կոմպյուտերային լեզվաբանության պաշտոնական մերժումս ստացա (ոչ պաշտոնական աղբյուրներից արդեն գիտեի, որ մերժվել եմ): Բայց մերժման տեքստն ուղղակի գլուխգործոց էր: Ասում ա՝ որոշեցինք ուրիշի ընտրել էս ու էս կրիտերիաների հիման վրա: Թվարկում ա մի շարք կրիտերիաներ, որոնք գնահատվել են հարցազրույցի ընթացքում, իսկ ինձ սկի չեն էլ կանչել հարցազրույցի: Նամակի վերջում ասում ա, որ ում որ գործի էին ընդունել, հրաժարվել ա, նենց որ էդ տեղը դեռ թափուր ա, հետևաբար հրավիրում են, որ նորից դիմեմ: Մի կողմից, իհարկե լավ ա, որ նորից շանս են տալիս, որովհետև անցյալ անգամ ահավոր ձեռի հետ-ոտի վրա դիմում էի ուղարկել: Հիմա կարամ մի քիչ դզեմ-փչեմ. ժամանակս ներում ա: Բայց ախր մյուս կողմից էլ դիմումի դեդլայնից մինչև պաշտոնական պատասխան ամբողջ վեց ամիս անցել ա: Իրանք էդքան հավես ունե՞ն նորից վեց ամիս նույն պրոցեդուրայով անցնելու: 

Ոնց որ հաջորդ աշխատանքս Օսլոյում ա լինելու:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2017), Նիկեա (22.06.2017), Շինարար (15.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արդեն երկրորդ օրն ա, ինչ Հայաստանից հետ եմ էկել Կոպենհագեն։ Երկրորդ օրն ա, ինչ բլոգիս նոր գրառման էջը բացել եմ ու փորձում եմ Հայաստան կատարածս այցելության մասին գրել։ Չի ստացվում։ Չգիտեմ ինչու վերջին ժամանակներս բլոգումս գրել չի լինում։ Թեմաները լիքն են, մեկը մյուսի վրա հավաքում եմ ու մոռանում։

Մի խոսքով, ուզում եմ Հայաստան կատարածս այցելության մասին գրել, որովհետև մեծ տրավմա էր։ Իմ ու Մորթենի առաջին համատեղ արձակուրդն էր, որից երկուսս էլ դժգոհ էինք։ Մենք իրար հետ լավ էինք, իրար սիրող ու հոգատար։ Փորձում էինք իրար օգնելով էնպես անել, որ գոնե արձակուրդից մի բան հասկանանք։ Բայց լիքը արտաքին գործոններ կային, որոնք անվերջ խանգարում էին, ամեն ինչ խառնում իրար ու փչացնում արձակուրդը։

Գործոններից մեկն անավարտ գործերն էին Կոպենհագենում։ Հայաստան գալուց առաջ երկուսս էլ ամեն ինչ արեցինք, որ մեր բոլոր գործերը վերջացնենք, նոր գնանք հանգստանալու։ Մորթենինը ստացվեց․ Դանիայում ինդուստրիալ արձակուրդն էր սկսվում, ու ոչ ոք իրեն չէր խանգարելու։ Բայց իմն ավելի խառն էր։ Էն բոլոր մարդիկ, որոնց ամիսներով բզբզում էի որոշակի հարցեր լուծելու համար, հանկարծ հուլիսին արձագանքեցին, ու պիտի հերթով մի բլանկը մյուսի հետևից լրացնեի։ Էդպես ցերեկներս խառն էին զանազան բյուրոկրատական հարցեր լուծելով։

Իսկ հետո նաև Երևանն էր։ Հանկարծ հայտնաբերեցի, որ քաղաքում իմ տարիքի մարդ համարյա չի մնացել։ Ինձնից հինգ-տասը տարով փոքրերի հետ եմ թրև գալիս, ինչն իհարկե վատ չէ, բայց ուր մտնում ես, էդ տարիքային խումբն է։ Իսկ Պրոցեսում նույնիսկ ավելի փոքրեր էին՝ թինեյջերներ։ Իսկ իմ հասակակիցներն իրենց տներում երեխա են մեծացնում։ Կամ էլ արդեն արտագաղթել են։

Երևանը կորել էր, օտարացել։ Ոնց որ էլ իմը չլիներ։ Ու անվերջ փորձում էի նորից կապ ստեղծել, նորից գտնել էն քաղաքը, որը թողել եմ տարիներ առաջ, բայց չկար։ Քաղաքում լրիվ նոր դեմքեր էին շրջում։ Դեմքեր, որոնք պամպերսով էին ման գալիս, երբ ես արդեն Հայաստանը լքելու ծրագիր էի մշակում։

Հետո էլ սպոնտանությունն էր։ Ամեն անգամ Հայաստան գալիս փորձում եմ իմ կազմակերպված գրաֆիկը պարտադրել Հայաստանին։ Ու չի ստացվում։ Միշտ լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք վերջին պահին չեղարկում են հանդիպումը։ Միշտ լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք սարսափելի ուշանում են։ Միշտ լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք մոռանում են մեկ ամիս առաջ ծրագրված հանդիպման մասին։ Ու էդպես որոշեցի, որ ես էլ եմ սպոնտան լինելու։ Նախապես ծրագրված մի հանդիպումից բացի մնացած բոլորը ծրագրվում էին նույն օրը կամ լավագույն դեպքում նախորդ օրը։

Ու հենց էստեղ էր, որ ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար։ Մարդկանց, որոնց առանձին էի ուզում տեսնել, էդպես էլ չհաջողացրի, որովհետև միշտ գտնվում էին սպոնտաններից մի քանիսը, որոնք ժամանում էին իրենց ասած ժամից երեք ժամ անց, երբ պետք է մեկ այլ ընկերոջ հետ շփվեի։ Միշտ գտնվում էին մարդիկ, որոնք չէին գալիս ընդհանրապես, ու երեկոն մնում էր ինձ ու Մորթենին՝ մենակ թափառելու համար։ Լինում էին նաև դեպքեր, երբ մեկի ներկայությունը խանգարում էր, որ մյուսի հետ շփվենք։ Ու ամեն ինչ խառն էր, քաոսային։ Արդյունքում՝ լիքը մարդկանց չհասցրի տեսնել, լիքը մարդկանց հետ չհասցրի ուզածիս չափ շփվել, ու գնացի ինքս ինձ հարցնելով, թե առաջ ոնց էի կարողանում մի շաբաթում բոլորին տեսնել ու բավարարված հետ գնալ։

Հետո նաև Մորթենն էր։ Անցյալ տարի նրան վերաբերվում էին որպես էկզոտիկ մի երևույթի ու ամեն կերպ փորձում խոսակցությունների մեջ ներգրավել։ Այս անգամ հաճախ նրան կարծես չէին նկատում, ու ինքս զրույցներում ներգրավվելու փոխարեն թարգմանություն էի անում կամ գոնե կարճ ամփոփում, թե ինչից ենք խոսում։

Եվ երբ վերջապես հասավ մեկնելու օրը, անասելի ուրախ ու անհամբեր էի։ Էնքա՜ն երջանիկ պահ էր, երբ քսանհինգ ժամ տևած ճամփորդությունից հետո վերջապես բացեցինք Կոպենհագենի մեր բնակարանի դուռը։ Ինչ-որ ծանրություն իջավ ուսերիցս, ու հասկացա, որ վերջապես կարող եմ հանգստանալ։

Ու երկու օր է, ինչ հանգստանում եմ։ Երեկ գործի գնացի մի քանի ժամով, վերջին էքսպերիմենտս արեցի, բայց էլի հանգիստ էր։

Մորթենին ասում եմ՝ էլ չեմ ուզում Հայաստան գնալ։ Ասում է՝ կգնանք անպայման, բայց պիտի հայերեն ավելի լավ սովորեմ։ Մտածում եմ՝ երանի՜ մի հայերեն սովորելը լուծեր խնդիրը։ Այնտեղ երկուսով ենք օտար, ու դա երբեք այլ կերպ չի լինելու։

----------

boooooooom (13.07.2017), Cassiopeia (13.07.2017), Glück (14.07.2017), laro (13.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (13.07.2017), Srtik (13.07.2017), մարդագայլուկ (13.07.2017), Մուշու (13.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (13.07.2017), Ուլուանա (13.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ դրսում որևէ տեղ հայերի հանդիպում եմ, իմիգրացիոն օրենքների մասին խոսակցություններն անխուսափելի են։ Ու բնական է․ բոլորիս էլ հուզող հարցեր կան, տարբեր երկրներում օրենքները տարբեր են, ամեն մեկս մի տեսակի փորձ ունի։ Բայց ոնց որ գլխիս չագուչով խփեն, երբ սկսում են խոսել «թղթերից»: Էս տերմինը Հայաստանից դուրս գալուց առաջ չէի լսել։ Առաջին անգամ Հայաստանում ապրող ուսանողական ընկերուհիներիցս մեկից լսեցի, երբ ասաց․ «Թղթերդ գրպանումդ են, էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում»: «Թղթեր» տերմինի տակ ամփոփվում են բոլոր տեսակի օրինական կարգավիճակները՝ ժամանակավոր կացություն, մշտական կացություն, քաղաքացիություն։ Այս տերմինն օգտագործողների համար սովորաբար ամեն ինչ հենց էդ թղթերի շուրջն է պտտվում։ Դանիացի ընկեր ունե՞ս։ Ըհը, ուրեմն թղթերիդ հարցը լուծվեց։ Գո՞րծ ես ճարել։ Ուրեմն թղթերդ էղան։ Գնում ենք Շվեդիա, որովհետև էնտեղ թղթերի համար ավելի հեշտ ա։

Ու հասկացա, որ կյանքը թղթերի շուրջ պտտող հայերից է, որ ուզում եմ հեռու մնալ: Ընդամենը մի տերմին, բայց հսկայական ենթամշակութային տարբերություն։

Ինչու՞ հիշեցի։ Էրեկ մի համակուրսեցու էի հանդիպել, որը երբ իմացավ դանիացի ընկերոջս մասին, անմիջապես հարցրեց, թե արդյոք չեմ ամուսնանում, որովհետև «թղթերս հեշտ կլինեն»։ Իմ «թղթերը գրպանումս են», ինձնից յան տվեք։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2017), Glück (28.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (22.07.2017), Progart (23.07.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2017), Մուշու (25.07.2017), Յոհաննես (22.07.2017), Ներսես_AM (22.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածեցի՝ Շինի վերջին օրագրային գրառմանը հենց օրագրումս էլ պատասխանեմ։

Իմ PhD-ի երեք տարիների ընթացքում ու բազմաթիվ տարբեր ոլորտների ու տարբեր երկրներում PhD անող ընկերներ ունենալու արդյունքում մի բանում եմ համոզվել: Ղեկավարները երկու տեսակի են լինում: Մի տեսակի ուսանողները միշտ վերջացնում են ու պաշտպանում՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից: Հազվադեպ ա լինում, որ կիսատ թողնեն, էն էլ լուրջ պատճառներ պիտի լինեն: Սովորաբար էս տեսակի ղեկավարները շատ զգուշությամբ են ընտրում իրենց ուսանողներին, ընտրելիս էլ արդեն կազմ ու պատրաստ գիտեն, թե ուսանողն ինչ է անելու: Կոպիտ ասած, պրոյեկտ ունեն, ու իրենց  աշխատուժ է պետք, որ պրոյեկտն իրականացնի: PhD ուսանողն ամենալավ տարբերակն է. էժան, ակադեմիայում ոչ էնքան անկախ ու մոտիվացված, որ պիտի դիսերտացիա հանձնի վերջում:

Կա նաև ղեկավարների երկրորդ տեսակը, որոնց PhD ուսանողները եթե վերջացնում են, հրաշքով են վերջացնում: Էս տեսակը սովորաբար վերցնում է իր հետ PhD անել ցանկացող առաջին պատահածին կամ նույնիսկ իր դասավանդած մագիստրատուրայի ուսանողներին համոզում, որ իր մոտ PhD անեն: Չունենալով կոնկրետ ուղղվածություն՝ PhD ուսանողին մեծ ազատություն են տալիս թեմայի ընտրության հարցում, բայց հետո կանգնում են փաստի առաջ, որովհետև չեն կարողանում նորմալ ղեկավարել՝ թեմային չտիրապետելու պատճառով:

Իմ ղեկավարն այ էդ երկրորդ խմբից էր: Իր առաջին PhD ուսանողը մի տարի անց կիսատ թողեց: Ես երկրորդն էի. առաջինից չորս ամիս ուշ էի սկսել: Երբ առաջինը կիսատ թողեց, ղեկավարս պանիկայի մեջ ընկավ՝ վախենալով, որ ես էլ եմ կիսատ թողնելու: Ու եթե անկեղծ լինենք, բազմաթիվ են եղել պահերը, որ իսկականից ուզեցել եմ կիսատ թողնել: Ուղղակի որևէ բան կիսատ չթողնելու բնավորությունս ինձ փրկեց, որ մինչև վերջ ձգեմ: Իսկ ամենավատ էմոցիոնալ պահերին նույնիսկ ղեկավարիս ասել եմ, որ ուզում եմ թեզիցս ազատվեմ ու հանգիստ կյանքս շարունակեմ: 

Ղեկավարիս հետ լեզու չգտնելու հիմնական պատճառն էն էր, որ ինքն իմ ոլորտում կոմպետենտ չէր: Ինքը տեսական լեզվաբան է, ես եկել էի հոգե- և նեյրոլեզվաբանության PhD անելու (հայտարարությունն էդպես էր տրված, առաջին օրվանից էլ իմ ամբողջ պլանը հենց էդ ոլորտում էր): Բայց ղեկավարս շատ շուտ գիտակցելով իր ոչ կոմպետենտությունն իմ ոլորտում՝ օգնելու փոխարեն սկսեց փորձել ինձ ներքաշել տեսական լեզվաբանության մեջ, չնայած ամեն անգամ շատ ուղիղ իր երեսին ասում էի, որ դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ու դրա համար չեմ եկել էստեղ PhD անելու: 

Բայց ամենաահավորը Շինի ասած ֆիդբեքի պահն էր: Իմ թեզը պիտի չորս հոդվածից, ներածությունից ու ամփոփումից բաղկացած լիներ: Հատկապես երկրորդ հոդվածը գրելու ամբողջ պրոցեսը հսկայական տուրուդմփոց էր: Ղեկավարս ինչ-որ անորոշ քոմենթներ էր անում, որոնցից բան չէի հասկանում ու ներվայնանում էի։ Ասենք որ պատկերացնեք քոմենթի անորոշությունը, կարող ա մի ամբողջ պարբերություն նշված լինի ու կողքը բացականչական նշան դրված լինի։ Ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ պիտի անեմ էդ պարբերության հետ։ Հետագայում պարզեցի, որ էդ բացականչական նշանն ինչ ասես չի նշանակում. սկսած նրանից, որ պարբերությունը լավն ա, վերջացրած նրանով, որ էդ պարբերության մեջ կա նախադասություն, որտեղ մի բառ բաց եմ թողել։ Մի անգամ ղեկավարիս ասեցի՝ եթե ֆիդբեք ես տալիս, կոնկրետացրու, էս անորոշ քոմենթներից բան չեմ հասկանում։ 

Իսկական տուրուդմփոցն էդ կոնկրետացումից հետո սկսվեց։ Չնայած տեսական լեզվաբանությունն ու հոգե- և նեյրոլեզվաբանությունն իրար նման են հնչում, բայց մեկը հումանիտար գիտությունների կանոններին է հետևում, մյուսը՝ հասարակագիտական։ Մեր ոլորտում հոդվածները խստորեն հետևում են IMRAD կառուցվածքին, պիտի լինեն լակոնիկ, առանց սարուձոր ընկնելու: Իսկ տեսական լեզվաբանները կարող են ընտրել իրենց ուզած կառուցվածքը ու գրել էնքան, ինչքան ուզում են: Կոպիտ ասած, ղեկավարս իմ ոլորտում հոդված գրել չգիտի: Ու երբ գալիս էր ֆիդբեքը, ասենք առաջարկում էր ներածությունում արդյունքները գրել, արդյունքներում՝ քննարկում և այլն: Ընդ որում, երբ հրաժարվում էին ենթարկվելուց, ասում էր՝ բա որ ամսագիրը մերժի: Ահագին ուժեղ հոգեբանական ճնշում էր. ղեկավարս կոպիտ ասած ասում էր՝ եթե մերժվի, ուրեմն դու ես մեղավոր: Իսկ PhD ուսանողին վերջին բանը, որ պետք ա լսել, «դու վատն ես», «դու խելացի չես», «դու արժանի չես», «դու մեղավոր ես» տիպի արտահայտություններն են. առանց էդ էլ առավոտից իրիկուն էս մտքերը գլխումդ պտտվում են: Եթե մեկը դրսից էլ դա ասում է, ոնց որ աշխարհի վերջը լինի:

Հոդվածը, բարեբախտաբար, չմերժվեց: Ու ամենալավն էն էր, որ էն տեղերում, որտեղ ղեկավարիս ենթարկվել էի, ղեկավարները քննադատել էին ու առաջարկել փոփոխություններ, որոնք ղեկավարս չէր ուզում: 

Բայց PhD-ս վերջացնելիս մի ուրիշ խնդրի բախվեցի: Օրագրումս կիսատ-պռատ գրել եմ դրա մասին: Վերջին էքսպերիմենտիս համար լրացուցիչ տվյալներ էին պետք, ինչը համաձայնեցի անել թեզս հանձնելուց հետո, բայց ղեկավարս ասել էր՝ պիտի անվճար աշխատես: Սկզբում համաձայնեցի, հետո նստեցի, գցեցի-բռնեցի ու մտածեցի, որ անարդար վերաբերմունք է իմ նկատմամբ: Նստեցի ղեկավարիս հետ, ինչքան հարց կար, տվեցի, ինչ կուտակվել էր ներսումս, ասեցի: Հարցրի՝ ինչո՞վ եմ վատը, որ գրեթե բոլոր PhD ուսանողներին երկարացնում են, ինձ՝ չէ: Ասաց, որ լավ պրակտիկա չի երկարացնելը: Ասեցի՝ բայց գործ կա, թեզս էլ ժամանակին հանձնում եմ, տես՝ քանի հոգի ա ժամանակին հանձնում: Ասեցի՝ եթե իմ տեղն ուրիշը լիներ, հաստատ ժամանակին չէր հանձնի. էսքան տեխնիկական թերություն ու ադմինիստրատիվ խնդիրների միջով որ ես եմ անցել, ոչ մի տեղացի ուսանող չի անցել: Ո՞ր մի դանիացի ուսանողը շաբաթը յոթ օր լաբում կաշխատեր, ինչ ա թե հասցնի: Ղեկավարս էլ թե՝ հա, ես միշտ զարմացել ու հիացել եմ քեզնով, և այլն, և այլն: 

Իհարկե, վերջում ուղղակի ստիպեցի ղեկավարիս ու ամբիոնին ինձ վարձատրել կատարածս աշխատանքի համար (էստեղ չենք ասում, որ երկու ամիս առանց պայմանագրի եմ աշխատել, ու աշխատավարձս էլ երկու ամիս ուշացել ա. սա առանձին պատմություն ա, առիթի դեպքում կպատմեմ): Բայց փաստորեն մենակ էդ երեք ամիսն էր: Էս ամսվա վերջին պայմանագիրս լրանում է, ու ինձ ամբիոնը հաջող է անում: Մնացած բոլոր PhD ուսանողները դասավանդելու ժամեր ունեն: Մեր գիտական թիմի մնացած անդամներն ավելի երկար պայմանագրեր ունեն:

Ես կարող եմ նստել ու մտածել՝ էնքան վատն եմ, որ ինձ չեն երկարացնում: Չարախնդացողներն էլ կասեն, թե՝ էդ ես էլի, էնքան վատն ես, որ չեն երկարաձգում պայմանագիրը: Բայց ախր ինքս լավ գիտեմ իմ աշխատանքի արժեքը: Ուղղակի ամբիոնն իր առաջնահերթություններն ունի, իսկ դրա մեջ չի մտնում օտարերկրացուն ժամանակավոր աշխատանք առաջարկելը: Ու ընդհանրապես վերջերս ղեկավարիս ու հիվանդանոցի պրոյեկտի ղեկավարիս հետ հանդիպել էի: Վերջինս ինձ ահագին գովեց ու ասեց, որ ուզում է շարունակել համագործակցել: Ես էլ ոգևորվեցի, սկսեցի մտածել պոստդոկ պրոյեկտի մասին, որ գրանտ գրեմ:

Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ կարող եմ նստել ու դարդոտել, որ իմ սերնդի PhD անողներից մենակ ես էս բախտին արժանացա. կռվով-դավով երեք ամսով կեսդրույքով պայմանագիր: Ուրեմն պիտի ահավոր վատը լինեմ: Բայց չէ, գրողը տանի: Ես գործազուրկ չեմ մնում: Ֆինլանդիայից ինձ գրել էին ու գործ առաջարկել, առանց մրցույթ անցկացնելու էլ գործի ընդունել: Սեպտեմբերից մեկի փոխարեն հինգ առարկա եմ դասավանդելու: Ու հիմա էդպես էլ անում եմ. պաշտպանությունիցս հետո էս ամբիոնից հնարավորինս հեռու: Կսկսեմ գրանտներ գրել, բայց ղեկավարս պիտի խնդրի, որ իր հետ աշխատեմ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.07.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Աթեիստ (24.07.2017), Ծլնգ (24.07.2017), մարդագայլուկ (24.07.2017), Մուշու (25.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2017), Ներսես_AM (24.07.2017), Շինարար (24.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկուշաբթի նոր տուն ենք տեղափոխվում։ Էսօր սկսեցինք հավաքվել: Էնքան էլ շատ բան չունենք․ մի երկու կտոր կահույք, մեր շորերը՝ երկուսուկես ճամպրուկ, տան մնացած պարագաները՝ մի երեք արկղ: Իսկ մնացածը երաժշտական գործիքներ են, երաժշտություն լսելու ու կինո նայելու տեխնիկա։ Ու մեկ էլ տասը արկղ գիրք, կինո ու երաժշտություն։ Էս ամենն էն բանից հետո, երբ Մորթենը հինգ արկղ սիդիից ազատվեց։ Էս ամենի մեջ մի տեսակ տխուր բան կա․ մեր ունեցվածքի մեծ մասը գրականություն, երաժշտություն ու կինո:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.07.2017), GriFFin (01.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (30.07.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017), Ծլնգ (30.07.2017), Մուշու (30.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2017), Նիկեա (30.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ ես հատու՞կ եմ իմ կյանքը քաոսի վերածում, թե՞ ուղղակի էդպես ստացվում ա։

Իմ կյանքի ընթացքում միշտ էլ եղել են գերզբաղված ժամանակներ, երբ պիտի միանգամից մի քանի բան հասցնեի, ու գլուխս պայթում էր բոլորը միաժամանակ պլանավորելու անհնարինությունից։ Ու թեև էդ ամենի ընթացքում կարծես ավելի ճկուն եմ դառնում ու ավելի հեշտ պլանավորում կյանքիս պակաս խճճված հատվածները, միևնույն է, էդպես էլ դաս չեմ քաղում։ Կամ ուղղակի իմ կյանքն անընդհատ էդպես է դասավորվում, իսկ ես պարզեցնելու փոխարեն ուղղակի ենթարկվում եմ էդ խճճվածությանը ու սուսուփուս լուծումներ փնտրում։

Ու հիմա էս օգոստոսի վերջն է։ Օգոստոսի 31-ին պաշտպանությունս է։ Պիտի նույն օրը նաև ընդունելություն ու փարթի կազմակերպեմ։ Դա դեռ ոչինչ, կհասցնեմ։ Բայց հենց էդ օրերին նաև նոր տուն ենք տեղափոխվում։ Իսկ սեպտեմբերից պիտի նաև Ֆինլանդիայում լինեմ։ Պաշտպանությանս առթիվ մի քանի ընկերներ տարբեր երկրներից գալու են, մեր տանն են մնալու։ Հա, մեկ էլ լիքը գրանտների դիմելու վերջնաժամկետն օգոստոսի վերջին է։ Ու մեկ էլ Լուիզիանայի գրական փառատոնը։ Թե ո՞նց եմ էսքանը հասցնելու։

----------

GriFFin (14.08.2017), Յոհաննես (02.08.2017), Նիկեա (03.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ֆինները շատ կայֆ ազգ են։ Դեռ հինգ տարի առաջ, երբ էնտեղ սովորում էի, շշմել էի իրենց կազմակերպվածությունից։ Գերմանական կազմակերպվածություն են ասում, բայց ֆինների կողքին գերմանացիները անկազմակերպ հայեր են։ Հիմա էլ, երբ էնտեղ աշխատելու բյուրոկրատական հարցերն եմ լուծում, ամեն քայլափոխին զարմանում, թե ինչքան բարեհամբույր ու պրոֆեսիոնալ են բոլորը։ 

Իմ կյանքի ընթացքում տասնյակ դեսպանատների ու իմիգրացիոն ծառայությունների հետ եմ գործ ունեցել։ Մի քանիսը լրիվ ներվերի դեղ են եղել, մի քանիսի հետ ամեն ինչ հարթ է ընթացել, բայց ֆիննական իմիգրացիոն ծառայությունը ոչ մեկի հետ չի համեմատվի․ հերիք չի դեսպանատան աշխատակցուհին էր խիստ բարեհամբույր ու հաճելի, դեռ մի բան էլ կացության քարտիս սպասելու ողջ պրոցեսն էնքան լավ էին կազմակերպել, որ ոչ մի անգամ չներվայնացա, ու նրանց զանգելու կամ մեյլ գրելու կարիք չեղավ։

Դրան գումարած իմ նոր աշխատատեղից անընդհատ տարբեր մարդիկ գրում են, հետաքրքրվում կացության քարտովս, իրենց օգնությունն առաջարկում բյուրոկրատական հարցերը լուծելու համար, ամեն հարցիս էլ կոնկրետ պատասխանում են։ Հիշում եմ՝ երբ երեքուկես տարի առաջ պիտի Դանիա գայի, ու դեսուդեն մեյլեր էի գրում, անընդհատ իրար պաս էին տալիս, ու էդպես էլ պատասխան չէի ստանում։ Տո մինչև էսօր էլ էդպես է։

Հետո ֆինները հետաքրքիր պարզություն ունեն։ Իրենք իրենց վրա ծիծաղում են, եղանակն ու սովորությունները ձեռ առնում։ Ասենք, հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ Հելսինկիում, երբ համերգից հետո ամերիկացիները խմել էին ու քաղաքը վարի էին տալիս, ֆինները զարմացած հարցրին՝ էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում։ Ասեցի՝ խմած են, չե՞ք տեսնում։ Ասեցին՝ մենք էլ ենք խմած, բայց մենք որ խմում ենք, սկսում ենք խոսել։

Էս պարզությունն ու օգնելու պատրաստակամությունը, իրենք իրենց վրա ծիծաղելը Եվրոպայում մեկ էլ իռլանդացիների մոտ եմ նկատել։ Իռլանդացիներն ու ֆինները մի ընդհանրություն էլ ունեն․ դարեր շարունակ ճնշվել են։

----------

Alphaone (04.08.2017), Cassiopeia (03.08.2017), Glück (23.08.2017), GriFFin (14.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (03.08.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (03.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (04.08.2017), Նիկեա (09.08.2017), Շինարար (03.08.2017), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անարդար աշխարհ շարքից
> 
> Ով ինձ լավ գիտի, գիտի նաև, որ Կոպենհագենում ապրելու էս երեք տարիների ընթացքում վեց տարբեր հասցեներում եմ ապրել: Իսկ երբ ֆեյսբուքում ամեն անգամ նոր հայտարարությունս հայտնվել ա, միշտ էլ եղել են «խելացիներ», ովքեր Երևանից կամ այլ վայրերից էստեղ զանազան խորհուրդներ են տվել, թե ոնց տուն ճարեմ՝ առանց հասկանալու էստեղի շուկայի առանձնահատկությունները:
> 
> Իսկ վարձով տուն ճարելը Կոպենհագենում խնդիր է մի քանի պատճառով: Առաջին հերթին, քաղաքը շատ մեծ արագությամբ աճում է, չեն հասցնում նոր բնակավայրեր կառուցել: Քսան-երեսուն տարի առաջ ջահելներն ուսումն ավարտելուն ու երեխա ունենալուն պես տեղափոխվում էին արվարձաններ՝ տեղ ազատելով նորեկների համար: Հիմա մնում են քաղաքում, իսկ նորեկները գալիս են, տեղ չի լինում: Երկրորդ խնդիրն այն է, որ վարձով տներն իրենք իրենցով ահագին քիչ են: Ջահել դանիացիները հիմնականում առնում են տներ: Իսկ դա տեղի է ունենում էսպես կոչված կոոպերատիվների շնորհիվ, ինչի արդյունքում բավական էժան գներով կարելի է դառնալ բնակարանի մասնակի սեփականատեր դառնալ: Հաճախ էդպիսի տներ առնում են, մի սենյակն էլ վարձով են տալիս վարկը փակելու համար, իրենք լրիվ ձրի ապրում են քաղաքում: Հենց էդ պատճառով է, որ սենյակ ճարելն առանձնապես դժվար չէ:
> 
> Երրորդ պատճառն այն է, որ գոյություն ունեցող վարձով բնակարանների վրա հսկայական հերթեր են: Դանիացիներն իրենց երեխաներին հերթագրում են ծնված օրվանից, որ հենց չափահաս դառնան, հերթը հասնի: Չորրորդն էլ այն է, որ ոչ ոք չի ուզում երկարատև պայմանագիր տալ, որովհետև ըստ օրենքի մի տեղում երկու տարուց ավելի բնակվելու դեպքում տան տերը չի կարող քեզ դուրս հանել: Հինգերորդ պատճառն այն է, որ էստեղ ամեն ինչ նեթվորքինգով է, այսինքն՝ երբ հարմար տուն է ազատվում, առաջինը մոտիկ ծանոթներին է հասնում: Լինելով օտարերկրացի ու չունենալով էդքան մեծ նեթվորք՝ էդպիսի տներն ինձ անհասանելի են դառնում: Ի վերջո, օգտվելով շուկայում տիրող իրավիճակից՝ որոշ սեփականատերեր իրենց տների վրա աստղաբաշխական գներ են դնում, ու անգամ իմ նորմալ, միջին աշխատավարձով չեմ կարող էդպիսի վարձ վճարել: Արդյունքում՝ ստանում ենք այն, ինչ ունենք. վեց տեղափոխություն երեք տարվա մեջ:
> 
> Ներկայիս բնակավայրն իրականում ամենահարմարներից է: Ընկերս, լինելով դանիացի ու ունենալով մեծ նեթվորք, հարմարացրել էր մի սենյակ քաղաքի բավական լավ հատվածի կոոպերատիվ շենքերից մեկում: Ու քանի որ տանտերը, միևնույն է, էնտեղ չէր ապրում, կարողացավ համոզել, որ ամբողջ բնակարանը վարձով տա: Էդպես հայտնվեցի բավական լավ իրավիճակում. ընկերոջս հետ ապրում եմ մի ամբողջ բնակարանում (ասեմ, որ նույնիսկ լիքը ջահել զույգեր են վարձած սենյակներում ապրում), ու պայմանագիրն էլ վերջնաժամկետ չունի: Այնուամենայնիվ, գիտեինք, որ ինչ-որ մի պահի տանտերը վաճառելու է բնակարանը: Մտածում էինք՝ հենց մենք էլ կլինենք գնորդները, կապրենք էդ բնակարանում մինչև մի օր երեխա կունենանք, կտեղափոխվենք քաղաքից դուրս:
> ...


Երեքշաբթի օրվա կրակոցները մեր հին փողոցում են եղել։ Մտածում եմ՝ եթե դեռ էնտեղ ապրեինք, լեղաճաք էի լինելու։ Մտածում եմ՝ ինչ լավ է, որ հեռացանք էդ տնից։ Մեզ համար էր լավ։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Smokie (09.09.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ակադեմիական աշխարհի իրարից սարուձոր տարբերվող պահանջներն ինձ արդեն սպանում են, լուրջ եմ ասում։

Ուրեմն լիքը տեղեր պոստդոկի էի դիմել, բոլորից մերժում ստացա։ Հիմնավորումն էն էր, որ կա՛մ իրենց ուզած մեթոդին չեմ տիրապետում, կա՛մ իմ թեման իրանցինի հետ չի բռնում։ Խելքին մոտ հիմնավորում․ PhD-իս ընթացքում ես TMS-ի մեջ եմ հմտացել, որը ոչ բոլոր տեղերում ա հասանելի, թեմաս էլ՝ լեզու։ Եթե TMS-ով մարմնի ընկալում են անում ասենք, թեմաս չի բռնում։ Եթե ԷՈւԳ-ով լեզու՝ մեթոդս չի բռնում։ Ես իմ նամակներում իրականում գրում եմ, որ շատ արագ եմ նոր բաներ սովորում, որ ուզում եմ ինքս իմ առաջ մարտահրավերներ նետել ու հաղթահարել և այլն։ Բայց իրանց հետաքրքրում ա մենակ երկու բան․ իրանց ուզած մեթոդը գիտե՞մ, թե՞ չէ, իմ թեման իրենց համապատասխանու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ։ 

Էս համակարգչային լեզվաբանության պոստդոկին էլ նորից եմ դիմել։ Դիմելուց առաջ նամակ գրեցի, հարցրի, թե ինչու ինձ հարցազրույցի չէին կանչել։ Ասեցին, որ որտև մենակ ինչ-որ ստատիստիկ ծրագրերով աշխատել գիտեմ, ծրագրավորում չգիտեմ։ Ուրեմն ինձ բացեց, որ իրանք խաբար չէին, որ R-ը ծրագրավորման լեզու ա, PsychoPy-ն էլ Python-ով ա աշխատում։ Նոր դիմումիս մեջ արդեն գրեցի, որ ստատիստիկ վերլուծություններս R-ում ծրագրավորելով եմ արել, էքսպերիմենտներս էլ PsychoPy-ում ոչ թե կառուցել եմ, այլ ծրագրավորել։

Էսօր էլ հիվանդանոցի գիտական թիմի ղեկավարի հետ էի հանդիպել, որ քննարկենք, թե ինչ պոստդոկ ծրագրերի կարամ դիմեմ։ Ես արդեն հին փորձիցս խերված, համեստի մեջ ասում եմ՝ ուզում եմ TMS ու լեզու անել, թեզիցս բխած նոր գաղափարներ եմ առաջ քաշում։ Ու ի՞նչ ասի, որ լավ լինի։ Ասում ա՝ բավականաչափ ամբիցիոզ չես։ Բա չե՞ս ուզում նոր մեթոդ սովորել կամ թեմաներիդ շրջանակը լայնացնել։

Դե արի ու գլուխ հանի։ Էս ինչքան բարդ ա մարդկանց համոզելը  :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.08.2017), GriFFin (14.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (11.08.2017), Նիկեա (11.08.2017), Շինարար (11.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբում մարդիկ կան, որոնց գրառումները չեմ կարդում։ Կամ եթե նույնիսկ կարդում եմ, չեմ պատասխանում, բանավեճի մեջ չեմ մտնում, բայց ոչ որովհետև ասելիք չունեմ։ Թե ինչու բանավեճերի մեջ չեմ մտնում, պատճառները տարբեր են։ Կոնկրետ Ռայադերին ուշադրություն չդարձնելուս գլխավոր պատճառն իր վերաբերմունքն է դիմացինի նկատմամբ։ Մի օր ես հասկացա, որ իր համար մարդիկ ոչ մի արժեք չունեն, ու պետք եղած դեպքում ինչքան ուժ ունի, տրորում է։ Ու կապ չունի՝ այդ մարդու հետ որքան մտերիմ է եղել, քանի տարի է ճանաչում և այլն։ Բոլորի հերթը մի օր հասնում է։ Ու մի օր իմ հերթն էլ հասավ։

Իսկ երբ իմ հերթը հասավ, ինձ տրորելուց ու վերջին վիրավորանքները հնչեցնելուց բացի փորձում էր մի թեմայի շուրջ բանավեճ ծավալել, որի մասին ակնհայտորեն բան չգիտեր։ Չգիտեր ու ձևացնում էր, թե գիտեր։ Հետո հասկացա, որ Ռայադերի փայլուն ինտելեկտի նկատմամբ հիացմունքը շարունակվում է միայն մինչև այն պահը, երբ նա մուտք է գործում մի տարածք, որից քիչ թե շատ տեղեկացված ես։ Էդտեղից իր բոլոր սիրուն-սիրուն բառերով ու հղումներով հիմնավորված գիտելիքները փուչիկի պես պայթում են։ Իսկ բանավեճն անիմաստ է դառնում, որովհետև քո կոնկրետ պատասխանին ու հիմնավորմանը պատասխանում է մի տոննա վիրավորանքներով ու նոր անվստահելի հղումներով։ Ու հասկանում ես, որ տվյալ անձի նպատակը բնավ բանավեճը չէ, այլ դիմացինին հնարավորինս ստորացնելն ու իր կարծիքով գիտելիքներով փայլելը։ Երբ զանազան թեմաներում Ռայադերը փայլատակում է իր երկարաշունչ գրառումներով ու լիքը շնորհակալություններ ստանում, ես լուռ հետևում եմ երկրպագուների այդ բանակին ու մի հարց տալիս․ այդ մարդիկ իրո՞ք հավատում են գրածներին, թե՞ ձայն չեն հանում՝ վախենալով, որ հաջորդն իրենց վրայով է անցնելու։

Ակումբում կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնց հետ բանավիճելը հաճելի է, կարծիք լսելը՝ հետաքրքիր, անգամ եթե համաձայն չեմ, ու արդյունքում լիքը նոր բան եմ սովորում։ Ծլնգն էդ մարդկանցից էր։ Ու անկեղծ ափսոսում եմ, որ առողջ բանականությամբ ակումբցիների թիվը մեկով պակասեց։ 

Չգիտեմ էլ ինչու եմ էսքանը գրում։ Վերջին օրերին՝ Ծլնգից անկախ ու սկսած ֆեմինիզմի թեմայի տուրուդմփոցից, ինքս իմ մեջ գցում-բռնում եմ՝ մնա՞մ ակումբում, թե՞ չէ։ Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում ինչից էդքան փախել եմ ու ինչի դեմ էդքան պայքարել եմ, մի գիշերում հենց ֆեմինիզմի ու կողքի նորաբաց թեմայում ուղիղ դիմացս դուրս եկավ`գեշ ու զզվելի։ Ու ինքս ինձ անընդհատ հարցնում եմ՝ ինձ պե՞տք է էդպիսի միջավայրում լինել։ Որպեսզի որևէ մեկն իր վրա չվերցնի կամ ենթադրություններ չանի, թե ես ինձ ինչ-որ մեկից բարձր եմ դասում, պարզաբանեմ, որ «էդպիսի միջավայր» ասելով նկատի ունեմ պսևդոինտելեկտուալին բացահայտ աջակցությունն ու սեքսիզմը։

Հիմա նստած մտածում եմ՝ ինչ կստանամ ու ինչ կկորցնեմ ակումբից գնալով։ Երկու սյունակում էլ, ցավոք, թվարկելու լիքը բան կա։

----------

boooooooom (17.08.2017), laro (03.12.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), Srtik (18.08.2017), Արշակ (18.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (16.08.2017), Նիկեա (16.08.2017), Ուլուանա (26.08.2017), Ռուֆուս (16.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց, միևնույն է, չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչու էսքան սիրեցի Ֆինլանդիան: Համակուրսեցիներս հեռանում են՝ հավատացած լինելով, որ այլևս երբեք Յոենսու չեն գա: Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ մի օր վերադառնալու եմ:


Երկու նոր կամրջից բացի վերջին հինգ տարվա մեջ Յոենսուում գրեթե ոչինչ չէր փոխվել: Շտեֆանի մազերն էին սպիտակել։ Հրապարակի ձկան արձանի պոչը պոկվել էր, ռեզինով նորից կպցրել էին։ Իռլանդական փաբի փոխարեն ուրիշ փաբ էր: Մնացած ամեն ինչը նույնն էր։ Անգամ այն գրասենյակը, որն ինձ տրամադրեցին, լրիվ նույնն էր մնացել՝ գրադարակների գրքերի ճշգրիտ նույն հերթականությամբ։

Գրասենյակը թոշակի անցած պրոֆեսորինն էր։ Եթե հարցնեն՝ աշխարհում ով է ամենահայտնի ֆին նեյրոլեզվաբանը, հաստատ նրա անունը կտան։ Այդ պրոֆեսորն ինձ էլ է դաս տվել, բայց դասի մեծ մասն անցնում էր ռասիստ ու սեքսիստ հռետորաբանությամբ ու միայն մի փոքր մաս տրամադրվում իսկական դասին։ Մի տեսակ զվարճալի է, որ հենց ես եմ նրան փոխարինելու։ 

Քաղաքի կենտրոնում եմ ապրելու մի ֆրանսուհու հետ, որին դեռ չեմ տեսել։ Երբ չինացի տանտերս ասաց, որ ֆրանսուհի ռումմեյթ եմ ունենալու, ուսերիցս բեռ ընկավ։ Ընդհանրապես, էնքան էլ լավ բան չէ, երբ տանտերը քեզ հետ նույն տանն ապրում է, որովհետև հաճախ իրավունքներդ սահմանափակում է։ Իսկ էսպես մենք իրավահավասարներ կլինենք։ Կարծեմ տանտերս նկատեց ուրախությունս, բայց ես նրան ասացի, որ տան համար եմ ուրախացել․ այն ավելի լավն էր, քան պատկերացնում էի։

Ու իրոք ավելի լավն էր։ Կոպենհագենի բնակարանային խնդիրներն էնքան վատ են ինձ վրա ազդել, որ ինձ համար շոկային էր քաղաքի կենտրոնում կահավորված հսկայական սենյակ տեսնելը, դեռ հետն էլ հյուրասենյակ ու խելքին մոտ վարձ։ 

Բյուրոկրատական հարցերից հոգիս դուրս եկավ։ Ես ամեն անգամ մոռանում եմ, թե որքան բարդ է նոր պետություն տեղափոխվելը։ Ամեն անգամ մոռանում եմ ու նորից անում։ 

Յոենսուում երեկոյան ժամերին կյանքը մեռնում է։ Հիմա քանի որ ուսանողներն էլ չկան, ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չի կատարվում։ Ընթրիքի համար բաց ռեստորան գտնելն իսկական գլխացավանք էր․ յոթից հետո բոլորը փակվում են։ 

Հետդարձին գնացքով էի։ Մոռացել էի, թե որքան հարմարավետ են ֆիննական գնացքները․ անվճար վայֆայ, լիցքավորման տեղ, սեղան, ոտքերի համար լայն տարածք։ Գուցե էդքան էլ դաժան չլինի Կոպենհագեն գնալ-գալը։

----------

Alphaone (18.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (18.08.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), Արշակ (18.08.2017), Նիկեա (19.08.2017), Շինարար (18.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ գիտական կարիերայի էս փուլում անկախ գրանտների չեմ կարող դիմել, ինչը նշանակում ա, որ պիտի ճարեմ որևէ պրոֆեսորի, որը կհամաձայնի, որ իր մոտ պոստդոկ անեմ, ու կա՛մ անհատական պոստդոկի գրանտ գրեմ, կա՛մ պրոֆեսորին խնդրեմ, որ իր խմբային գրանտի մեջ ինձ ներառի։ Ու քանի որ վաղուց սովորել եմ, որ հաջողության համար պետք ա ուղղակի շատ փորձել, երկու տարբերակն էլ անելու եմ տարբեր գիտական հաստատություններում։ Բայց քանի որ իմ աշխարհագրությունը սահմանափակվում է Դանիայով, իսկ ավելի խիստ լինելու դեպքում նույնիսկ Կոպենհագենով, մոտ ապագայում հիմնական աշխատանքս Ֆինլանդիայում է, իսկ գրանտների դիմումների դեդլայնները մոտենում են, ինձ մնում է միայն դիմումներ գրել ինձ արդեն ծանոթ գիտական խմբերի հետ։

Այդ ծանոթներից մեկն էլ իմ PhD-ի ղեկավարն էր։ Առաջարկեցի օգնել, որ միասին խմբային գրանտ գրենք, որտեղ Սիլվիան նույնպես կներառվի։ Ղեկավարս, բնականաբար, ուրախացավ, որ իր գործը պիտի ուրիշն անի, էն էլ անվճար։ Ու ես գործի անցա։ Ինձ առաջարկեց օգտվել մի հին գրանտի դիմումից, որը մերժվել էր։ Նոր գրելը հենց հինը կարդալով սկսեցի։ Ու երբ վերջացրի, ամբողջ տեքստից ուղղակի ճչում էր, թե ինչու է դիմումը մերժվել. ոտքից գլուխ տեսական լեզվաբանություն էր, ու տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ ագրամատիզմ ունեցող անձիք գործածվում են լեզվաբանական տեսական պատերազմներում։ 

Իրականում ես տեսական գիտությանը դեմ չեմ, չնայած ինքս բնույթով տեսաբան չեմ։ Բայց էդ բոլոր գրանտների դիմումները հազար մարդ է կարդում, ու հաճախ այն դիմումները, որոնք ցույց չեն տալիս, թե մարդկությանն ինչ օգուտ են տալու, մերժվում են։ Դրա համար ղեկավարիս գրեցի, որ էս նոր դիմումը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով գրենք. էլի իր տեսությունը, էլի նույն հիպոթեզները, բայց շեշտենք, որ մեզ հետաքրքրում է, թե ոնց են ագրամատիզմ ունեցողներն ինսուլտից հետո վերականգնվում։ Կոպիտ ասած, տեսությունն օգտագործենք մարդկությանն օգուտ տալու համար։ Պատասխա՞նը։ Ասում է՝ եթե ես եմ դիմողը, ուրեմն պիտի արդարացված լինի իմ դիմելը, հետևաբար տեսություն-ֆլան-ֆստան։ Ասում եմ՝ հա, էլի տեսություն, չենք հանում, թափում տեսությունը, բայց ագրատիզմ ունեցողներին օգնելու կոնտեքստում պիտի գործածենք։ Սա թե՝ չէ որ չէ, փողը չեն տա։ Հա բայց ախր սենց տեսությամբ ծանրաբեռնված դիմումը կես տարի առաջ մերժել են։ Իմաստ ունի՞ նորից նույնը գրելն ու սպասելը, որ կֆինանսավորեն։

Մորթենին պատմեցի, ասում ա՝ insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. 

Էս ակադեմիան շատ դաժան տեղ ա։ Առաջ գնալու համար լավ մասնագետը հերիք չի։ Պիտի նաև դիվանագիտություն սովորես, ինչն ինձ մոտ էնքան էլ լավ չի ստացվում։

----------

Alphaone (22.08.2017), Cassiopeia (21.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.08.2017), մարդագայլուկ (21.08.2017), Շինարար (21.08.2017), Ուլուանա (22.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Լուիզիանայի գրական փառատոնի ժամանակ, երբ Այլին Մայլզն իր «Ամերիկյան բանաստեղծությունն» էր կարդում, իսկ ես երբեմն-երբեմն հեռախոսիս էի նայում ոչ թե ձանձրույթից, այլ սովորությանս համաձայն, մի բան մտքովս անցավ. ինչքան ժամանակ եմ անիմաստ կորցնում ինտերնետներում: Ամեն տարի Լուիզիանայից վերադառնում եմ լիքը նոր բացահայտումներով ու նոր գրքերի տրցակով, որոնք էդպես էլ չեմ հասցնում կարդալ: Ընթացքում դրանց միանում են նորերը, կարդալիք գրքերիս ցանկն անվերջ աճում է, բայց դրանց տրամադրված ժամանակը լավագույն դեպքում նույնն է մնում:

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ մյուս շաբաթվա ավարտին, որ գլուխս խախանդվի, ու սկսեմ զբաղվել վաղուց հետաձգված գործերով։ Չգիտեմ էլ էդքան բան, որ լցրել եմ սեպտեմբեր, ո՞նց եմ հասցնելու։ Մյուս շաբաթվա հետ կյանքիս մի փուլ ավարտվելու է, սկսվելու է նորը։ Երևի լավ կլինի, որ այդ նոր սկզբի նոր նոր սովորություններ ձեռք բերեմ, մասնավորապես՝ կրճատեմ օնլայն ներկայությունս ու շատացնեմ կարդալուն ու այլ գործերին տրամադրվող ժամանակը: Ի վերջո, գիտեմ, որ կյանքիս ընթացքում չեմ հասցնելու կարդալ ծրագրածս բոլոր գրքերը, բայց ոչ էլ ուզում եմ վերջում փոշմանել, որ էս ու էն բանը չեմ հասցրել անել, որովհետև ժամանակին նախընտրում էի ֆեյսբուքում կամ ակումբում զվռնել։ Վերջերս իմ ԱԴԴ-ն սարսափելի չափերի է հասել։ Նույնիսկ երբ չեմ աշխատում, ուշադրությունս չեմ կարողանում մեկ-երկու րոպեից ավելի կենտրոնացնել:

Իսկ Յոենսուում երևի կստացվի ուզածս բաներից շատերն անել։ Համենայնդեպս, անցյալ անգամ շատ լավ էր ստացվում։ Այս անգամ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, նույնիսկ ավելի շատ ժամանակ եմ ունենալու, որովհետև էդ քաղաքում ուսանողներից բացի ուրիշ օտարերկրացի չկա, իսկ ես էներգիա չունեմ մի տարվա համար ֆինների հետ մտերմանալու համար։ Ու հիմա աչքերս փակում եմ ու հիշում կյանքիս ամենապրոդուկտիվ ամիսները Յոենսուում: Ուզում եմ վերադառնալ դրան:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.08.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), մարդագայլուկ (26.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2017), Նիկեա (25.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ երբ Սանան ներողություն խնդրեց, որ չի կարողանա օգոստոսի վերջին Կոպենհագեն գալ, նաև ասաց, որ պաշտպանությունը նման է հարսանիքի․ լիքը բան ունես պատրաստելու։ Էդ զգացողությունն ունեցա, երբ փարթիի համար տեղ էի փնտրում ու ուտելիք պատվիրում։ Հետո ինչ-որ տեղ նմանվում է ծննդյան օրվա, որովհետև բոլորը կապի տարբեր միջոցներով սկսում են գրել քեզ։ Բայց տարբերվում է ծննդյան օրվանից, որովհետև գրում ու զանգում են մի օր առաջ ու ոչ թե շնորհավորում են, այլ հաջողություն մաղթում։

Իսկ պաշտպանությանս նախորդ օրը մենք հավաքում էինք մեր նոր պահարանը, և միայն երեկոյան նստել, թեզս եմ կարդում, որ տեսնեմ՝ ինչի մասին է։ Ասում են՝ շատերը պաշտպանության փորձն անտիկլիմակտիկ են համարում, որովհետև սկզբում սարսափում են հարցերից, իսկ հետո պարզվում է, որ ոչ ոք նեղելու մտադրություն չուներ, ու ամբողջ ընթացքն ընդամենը մասնագիտական քննարկում էր։ 

Իմ վախը ժամանակի հետ ավելի է մեծանում։ Ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում ինքս ինձ երեք ժամ շարունակ լսարանում կանգնած՝ հարյուրավոր մարդկանց առաջ ու օպոնենտների հարցերին պատասխանելիս։ Եղբայրս էսօր գրեց՝ վաղը հարձակու՞մդ ա։ Երևի էդպես էլ տրամադրվեմ․ հարձակում, ոչ թե պաշտպանություն։

----------

Alphaone (30.08.2017), boooooooom (30.08.2017), Cassiopeia (30.08.2017), GriFFin (30.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (31.08.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2017), Շինարար (30.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին օրերին լրիվ էս երգն եմ

----------

Նիկեա (08.11.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ փոքր ու չար երեխա էի, իմ մասին ասում էին՝ անդաստիարակ։ Ուզում էի հասկանալ, թե դաստիարակելը որն է ու ոնց են երեխաներին դաստիարակում։ Բայց մանկությունիցս մի դեպք եմ հիշում շատ հստակ, ու ինքս ինձ համար որոշել էի, որ հենց այդ դեպքը դաստիարակություն էր։

Տատիկիս հետ նստած էինք իր տանը։ Չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից ու ինչու ասաց, որ պետք է մարդկանց անպայման ասել, որ սիրում ես, որ կարոտում ես, պետք է զգացմունքները միշտ արտահայտել ու չհետաձգել, որովհետև կարող է ուշ լինել։ 

Այդ օրը մինչև հիմա մեխված է ուղեղիս մեջ․ ես ու տատիկս, ես՝ երևի մի ինը-տասը տարեկան, հյուրասենյակի բազմոցին նստած ենք, տատիկս գրկել է ինձ ու դաստիարակում է։ Դրանից հետո միշտ փորձել եմ զգացմունքներս պարզ ու հստակ արտահայտել, որքան էլ դա դժվար լինի։

Իսկ երեկ մենք զարմանում էինք ու ափսոսում մեր կորցրած ամիսների համար։ Որոշեցինք, որ կյանքը կարճ է, ու հետաձգելու հնարավորություն այլևս չունենք։

----------

boooooooom (10.01.2018), Cassiopeia (28.11.2017), Life (11.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.11.2017), Progart (28.11.2017), Smokie (22.12.2017), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2017), Նիկեա (29.11.2017), Ուլուանա (29.11.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլորից ու ամեն ինչից փախչելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն ունեմ։ Բոլոր ասելով նկատի ունեմ էն բոլոր միջավայրերը, որոնց մաս եմ կազմում՝ լինի վիրտուալ, թե իրական։ Ուզում եմ մի օրով լինել մի տեղում, որտեղ ոչ ոքի չեմ ճանաչում, անել բաներ, որոնց համար ուրիշների ներկայության կարիքը չունեմ։ Ուզում եմ մի ամբողջ օրով կտրվել աշխարհից, որովհետև իմ գլխում ամեն ինչ խառնվել է, իսկ ես դասավորել եմ ուզում։

----------

laro (03.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (03.12.2017), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2017), Նիկեա (03.12.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փարպեցու Աչաջուրում վաղուց չէի եղել։ Մորթենն ասում է՝ առաջին անգամ է էստեղ։ Ուրեմն վերջին անգամ էստեղ եղել եմ առնվազն երկու տարի առաջ, եթե ոչ ավելի վաղուց։
Էստեղ ամեն ինչ նույնն է. կոմպերի հետևում կորած ջահելներ, բարակաձայն ու նրբակազմ աշխատակիցներ, տաք վաֆլու հոտ ու սիրուն երգեր։ Հետո հանկարծ հիշողությունս փայլատակում է, ու հիշում եմ, թե երբ եմ վերջին անգամ եղել այստեղ։ Կամ վերջին անգամներից մեկը։ Երեք տարի առաջ էր, երբ Հայաստան եկել էի լրիվ ջախջախված, եկել էի մխիթարվելու, ու Աչաջուրում նստած էինք, երբ Սոֆի Զելմանիի երգերից հնչեց։ Դրանից հետո ամիսներ շարունակ նրա երգերը որպես թերապիա էի օգտագործում։

Հիմա նորից էստեղ եմ, ու ականջակալներս միացրել եմ, որ չլսեմ շուրջս հնչող երգերը։ Լիլիթի նոր ալբոմն եմ լսում։ Չգիտեի, որ Քերեն Էննի երգերից էլ է թարգմանել։ Այս ալբոմը ժամանակին միասին գետնին պառկած լսում էինք։ Լիլիթը նորովի է ներկայացրել երգը, Քերեն Էնն էլ չկա։ Չկա նաև նրա հետ կապվող անձը։ Այսօր ամսի 22-ն է։ Ինը օր է մնացել մինչև տարվա ավարտը։ Արդյոք անհա՞րթ կանցնեն այս օրերը, թե՞ պատրաստ լինեմ մի նոր հարվածի։

Նստած եմ Աչաջուրում, ու Մորթենն իմ դիմաց է։ Հունվարի նոր դասախոսությունը պատրաստելու փոխարեն սուզվում եմ հիշողությունների մեջ, 2017-ի հետ կապված հիշողությունների։ Եղե՞լ է իմ կյանքում մի այդպիսի տարի, որ էդպես լեցուն լինի հաղթանակներով ու պարտություններով, մարդկանց կորցնելով ու գտնելով, ծայրահեղ երջանկությունից ծայրահեղ միայնության անցումներով։ Եղե՞լ է մեկ այլ տարի, երբ այսքան հաճախ ինքս ինձ հարցնեմ, թե ով եմ ես։ Եղե՞լ է մեկ այլ տարի, երբ իմ սոցիալական դերերն այս աստիճանի լղոզված լինեն, ու չհասկանամ՝ որտեղ ով եմ։

Վերջերս հաճախ եմ մտածում ընկերներիս մասին, ու թե ինչքան բախտավոր եմ ես, որ ունեմ էդպիսի մեծ թվով մտերիմ ընկերներ աշխարհի տարբեր քաղաքներում, տարբեր ազգությունների։ Ասում են՝ հնարավոր չէ միաժամանակ շատ մտերիմ ընկերներ ունենալ։ Համենայնդեպս, ինձ դա հաջողվել է։ Եթե սկսեմ թվարկել, հավատացած եմ, ցանկը երկու տասնյակից կանցնի։ Ու բոլորը խորը, սիրուն հարաբերություններ են։ Շատերի հետ լիքը փոթորիկների միջով եմ անցել, ոմանց հետ էլ դեռ կանցնեմ։ Ու հենց էդ բոլոր դժվարություններն ավելի սիրուն են դարձնում այն, ինչ ունենք։ Իմ ընկերներից ներել եմ սովորել, ներել եմ նրանց, նրանք ներել են ինձ։ Իմ ընկերներից ազնվություն եմ սովորել։ Սովորել եմ երբեք հետևից չասել այն, ինչ նրանց երեսին չէի ասի։ Սովորել եմ չմեղադրել։ Սովորել եմ հասկանալ։ Ու ամենակարևորը՝ սովորել եմ, որ ընկերությունը զուգարանի թուղթ չէ, որ հետևդ սրբես ու դեն նետես։

Ես նաև բախտավոր եմ, որ ունեմ բազմաթիվ էսպես կոչված մակերեսային ընկերներ կամ ուղղակի մարդիկ, որոնց սիրում եմ ու որոնց կգրկեմ ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս, որոնց հետ մի քանի տարին մեկ սուրճ կխմեմ կամ կհանդիպեմ, երբ պատահաբար Կոպենհագենում հայտնվեն։ 

Երևանի միակ դրական կողմը հենց մարդիկ են։ Այստեղ պատրաստ եմ դիմանալ ինձ ուշաթափության հասցնող կեղտոտ օդին, պատրաստ եմ դիմանալ խորը խառնաշփոթին ու լաչառ տաքսու վարորդներին, միայն թե գրկեմ այս բոլոր մարդկանց, որոնք իմ կյանքն ինչ-որ կերպ փոխել են։

Ես բախտավոր մարդ եմ։ Իմ կյանքում այնքա՜ն ջերմություն կա, որ երբ մեկն ինձ տրորում է, հեշտությամբ վերականգնվում եմ։

----------

Alphaone (29.12.2017), Cassiopeia (22.12.2017), Katka (02.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (22.12.2017), Progart (22.12.2017), Smokie (26.12.2017), Արշակ (23.12.2017), Դատարկություն (31.12.2017), մարիօ (22.12.2017), Մուշու (22.12.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2017), Նիկեա (25.12.2017), Շինարար (23.12.2017), Ուլուանա (22.12.2017), Վիշապ (23.12.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ էլ մի կարևոր բան սովորեցի 2017-ին․ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը վատ բան ա անում մեկի նկատմամբ, ու էդ մեկը դու չես, բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ մի օր էդ մեկը դու չես դառնալու։ Ուղղակի պետք ա զգուշանալ։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (05.02.2018), Smokie (15.02.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), մարիօ (08.01.2018), Նաիրուհի (19.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018), Վոլտերա (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր կոլեգաներիցս մեկի հետ լանչի էի: Մեկ էլ ասեց՝ ամբիոնի վերջին զարգացումներից խաբա՞ր ես: Անհանգստացա: Ես ընդհանրապես ամբիոնի զարգացումներին չեմ հետևում: Մի անգամ եմ գնացել հանդիպման, էն էլ ֆիններեն էր: Դրանից հետո դադարեցրել եմ: Ասում եմ՝ չէ, խաբար չեմ: Կոլեգաս թե՝ I'm your new boss:

Վեցուկես տարի առաջ էս նույն կոլեգաս մեզ դաս էր տալիս Պոտսդամում։ Էն ժամանակ, երբ ոչինչ չէինք հասկանում առարկայից ու փորձում էինք մի կերպ գլուխ հանել, մտքովս կանցնե՞ր, որ մի օր ինքն իմ շեֆն ա լինելու։ Բայց ուրախացա․ գոնե էս շեֆիս հետ կարող եմ իմ աշխատանքային լեզվով հաղորդակցվել, թե չէ նախորդի հետ ռուսերեն էի խոսում։ Ափսոս, շատ կարճ ա տևելու։

----------

Mr. Annoying (05.02.2018), Smokie (15.02.2018), մարիօ (11.01.2018), Նիկեա (11.01.2018), Շինարար (10.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն անգամ վիդեո քոլով հետը խոսելուց ու քաջալերելուց հետո ես եմ քաջալերանքի ու սփոփանքի կարիք ունենում ու խոսում եմ Մորթենի և/կամ ընկերներիս հետ։ Տեսնես ինձ հետ խոսելուց հետո նրա՞նք էլ են սփոփանքի կարիք ունենում, թե՞ այդտեղ շղթան վերջանում է։ Երանի՜ վերջանա։

----------

Cassiopeia (17.01.2018), Smokie (15.02.2018), Նիկեա (17.01.2018), Ուլուանա (17.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարիներ առաջ Սիլվիան ինձ խորհուրդ էր տալիս սովորել ինքս ինձ ցույց տալ ու գլուխ գովել: Երևի մագիստրոսական թեզիս տեքստում ինչ-որ չափով կարողացա, որ «գերազանց» ստացա: Բայց այն ժամանակ չգիտեի, որ տարիներ անց այս խորհուրդն աղմկոտ կերպով շրմփալու է դեմքիս, ու ես սուսուփուս փակվելու եմ գրասենյակումս՝ չիմանալով ինչ անել:
> 
> Մոտ երեքուկես տարի առաջ մեր ամբիոնում հիմնադրվեց այս փոքրիկ գիտական խումբը՝ բաղկացած երկու պոստդոկից, երկու PhD-ից և մեկ դոցենտից՝ որպես խմբի ղեկավար: PhD-ներից մեկը մի տարի անց կիսատ թողեց, մնացինք երեքով: Կողքից զանազան ուսանողներ և օգնականներ էին գալիս-գնում՝ մի քանի ամսով աշխատելով պրոյեկտի վրա, որոշ պրոֆեսորներ էին մասնակցում քննարկումներին: Բայց հիմնական խումբն այդ երեքս էինք ու ղեկավարը: Երեք տարիների ընթացքում պոստոկդներից մեկի ու իմ շնորհիվ խումբը որոշ միջազգային կապեր հաստատեց:
> 
> Էդ միջազգային համագործակցություններից մեկի արդյունքում էր, երբ ղեկավարս հանդիպեց Սիլվիային: Էդ պահին Սիլվիան վերջացնում էր հերթական պոստդոկը ու գնում դեպի գործազրկություն: Ղեկավարս ինձ հետ առանձին խորհրդակցեց, ասաց, որ ուզում է Սիլվիային մի քանի ամսով գործի վերցնել, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եմ: Ուրախացա ահագին, ասացի, որ Սիլվիան հզոր է, շատ լավ միտք է:
> 
> Սիլվիան հիմա էստեղ է: Մեր գիտական խմբի ֆինանսները շուտով վերջանում են: Պոստդոկներից մեկը որպես խմբի համահիմնադիր մինչև տարեվերջ պայմանագիր ունի: Ես ու մյուս պոստդոկը մայիսից այն կողմ ոչինչ չունենք: Ղեկավարիս հետ խոսել եմ նոր պայմանագրի մասին: Ասաց, որ փող չկա, հազիվ միայն Սիլվիային երկարացնի:
> 
> Երեկ իմացա, որ Սիլվիային նաև դասավանդման ժամեր են տվել: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ առարկա է դասավանդելու, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ առարկան է լինելու: Իրականում պատճառ չկա էդ առարկան ինձ չտալու, որովհետև անցյալ տարի բավական լավ ֆիդբեք էի ստացել: Ու պատճառ չկա ինձ ու մյուս պոստդոկին մայիսից հաջող անելու, որովհետև ի վերջո մենք մասնակցել ենք էս բոլորի ստեղծելուն: Իսկ ինչու՞ Սիլվիան: Որովհետև ինքը գիտի իրեն ցույց տալ ու գլուխ գովել:
> ...


Երբ հետ եմ նայում այս պատմությանը, մտածում եմ՝ ի՜նչ միամիտ էի, երբ կարծում էի, որ ղեկավարս նախընտրում է Սիլվիային, որովհետև իրեն ցույց տալ գիտի: Միամիտ էի նաև, որ կարծում էի՝ իհարկե Սիլվիան ավելի փորձառու է, ղեկավարս իրեն կնախընտրի: Այս շաբաթ-կիրակի Սիլվիան ինձ հյուր էր եկել: Ու երբ զանազան բաներ պատմեց, փազլի կտորներն իրար կպցրեցի ու հասկացա, թե ինչու հենց Սիլվիան։ Դա անչափ տխուր էր, ու ստիպում է ցանկացած հավատ ակադեմիայի նկատմամբ կորցնել: Տխուր էր նաև իմանալը, որ Դանիայում ցանկացած աշխատատեղ առաջին հերթին Սիլվիայինն էր, հետո նոր իմը: Ու եթե նրա փորձառությունը լիներ պատճառը, կասեի՝ արդար է: Բայց պատճառն ուրիշ էր, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, ոչ կոմպետենտ: Սիլվիան չգիտի դրա մասին ու չի ուզում հավատալ: Երևի իր համար էդպես ավելի լավ է: Իսկ ես ուրախ եմ, որ Սիլվիայի հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակն ավելի նեղ է, ու հանգիստ կարող է հրաժարվել էնպիսի աշխատանքից, որը չի համապատասխանում իր հետաքրքրությունների նեղ շրջանակին: Ուրախ եմ նաև, որ հենց այդ մի աշխատանքից հրաժարվեց, որովհետև կոնկրետ այդ ոլորտում ես ավելի փորձառու եմ ու ավելի հարմար: Ու գիտեմ, որ թիմն էլ, ես էլ շահելու ենք դրանից: 

Սիրում եմ Սիլվիայի հետ աշխատել, ու տխուր է, որ ավելի վերևներում կանգնած մարդիկ իրենց ոչ կոմպետենտությամբ փորձում են մեր միջև անդունդ ստեղծել:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (05.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ նորից նորմալ լինել։ Տրամադրության այս տատանումներն ինձ ուղղակի ուժասպառ են անում։ Լինում են պահեր, երբ ողջ մարդկությանը սիրում եմ, սիրում եմ անգամ ինձ ամենաշատը ցավ պատճառածներին ու ուզում եմ գրել նրանց, հարցնել՝ ո՞նց են։ Լինում են նաև պահեր, երբ դառնում եմ նյարդային կծիկ, ու ամեն մի ստից բանն ինձ նյարդայնացնում է։, ամեն ստից բանին ոչ ադեկվատ ռեակցիա եմ տալիս։ Արդեն խելագարվում եմ այս արագ հերթագայությունների մեջ։ Ուզում եմ իմ հին եսը լինել, որին անգամ PhD-ի սթրեսը չէր փոխել։

----------

Cassiopeia (05.02.2018), Mr. Annoying (05.02.2018), Smokie (15.02.2018), Բարեկամ (05.02.2018), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2018), Նիկեա (06.02.2018), Շինարար (05.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում է, որ Յոենսուի տրավմայից ապաքինումը դեռ երկար ժամանակ կխլի։
Կարծում էի' մի քանի օր հանգստանալուց հետո վերադարձել եմ իմ նորմալ, նախնական վիճակին։ Բայց իրականում խիստ փակված եմ իմ մեջ ու մարդկանցից խուսափում եմ ավելի, քան երբևէ։ Նոր մարդկանց հետ ակնհայտորեն ծանոթանալ չեմ ուզում, ու երբ ստիպված եմ լինում, չեմ թաքցնում, որ զոռով եմ շփվում։ Հներից շատերն այլևս քաղաքում չեն, իսկ ով էլ մնացել է, ջանք չեմ գործադրում հանդիպելու համար։ Չշփվող եմ դարձել նաև օնլայն տիրույթում։ Դարձել եմ փակ ու անհաղորդ, ու շատ դժվար է լինում ինձնից դուրս քաշելը, թե ինչ եմ մտածում կամ ինչ եմ զգում։ Ու էս գրառումն էլ զոռով եմ անում։ Անում եմ, որ գոնե ինքս ինձ ապացուցեմ, որ գրել կարողանում եմ։ Բայց հազիվ էսքանը։

----------

Cassiopeia (04.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (04.04.2018), Smokie (17.04.2018), Ծլնգ (04.04.2018), Նիկեա (04.04.2018), Ուլուանա (04.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասաց, որ ինքն իրեն էքսպատ է համարում։ Ասացի, որ ինքս ինձ իմիգրանտ եմ համարում։ Ասաց, որ դանիացիների հետ մի բան անել չի լինում, հենց բան ես առաջարկում, օրացույցը հանեցին։ Չասացի, որ ես էլ եմ օրացույցը հանում։ Ասաց՝ հո էդքան զբաղված չե՞ն, պլանավորում են տանը մնալ, գիրք կարդալ։ Չասացի, որ իմ օրացույցն էլ է նման բաներով լցված։ Ասաց, որ դանիացիներն ամբիցիոզ չեն, ու մրցակցություն չկա։ Չասացի, որ դա ինձ դուր է գալիս։ Ասաց, որ հայերը ջերմ են, դանիացիները՝ սառը։ Չասացի, որ մինչև հոգուս խորքը կուշտ եմ հայերի ջերմությունից։

Հետո միասին նայեցինք հեռախոսի էկրանին, որտեղ բողոքի ցույցերն էին ուղիղ եթերում։

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2018), Katka (20.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Smokie (07.05.2018), Աթեիստ (21.04.2018), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2018), Նիկեա (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մյուս շաբաթ արձակուրդ եմ վերցրել ու գիտեմ, որ Հայաստան չեմ գնալու։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Նիկեա (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մյուս շաբաթ արձակուրդ եմ վերցրել ու գիտեմ, որ Հայաստան չեմ գնալու։


Փաստորեն գալու եմ։ :Smile: 
Վերջին չորս տարվա ընթացքում առաջին անգամ հույս արթնացավ, առաջին անգամ մի օր Հայաստան վերադառնալու հավանականությունը զրոյից տարբեր թիվ դարձավ։ Գալու եմ բոլորիդ գրկեմ։

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2018), Cassiopeia (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Smokie (07.05.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Արշակ (24.04.2018), Նիկեա (24.04.2018), Ուլուանա (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- _Քո երկիրը_ մահմեդակա՞ն է։
- Ինչպիսի՞ն է կլիման _քո երկրում_։
- Ի՞նչ լեզվով են խոսում _քո երկրում_։
_Քո երկիրը_․ ասես այն անուն ու տեղ չունի ու այնքան անկարևոր է, որ մարդիկ չեն էլ բարեհաճում անունը հիշել։
Երբ ինչ-որ մեկն ասում է՝ _քո երկիրը_, ինձ թվում է՝ պարզապես քաղաքավարություն են անում։ Ես անտեսանելի եմ դառնում, փոքրանում, կորցնում դեմքս ու արժեքս, զրուցելու համար անպիտան դառնում և սկսում եմ կարճ պատասխաններ տալ, որ զրույցը դադարի։ Որովհետև երբ այն կոչվում է _քո երկիր_, նշանակում է՝ պարզապես սմոլ թոք ես անում, իսկ երբ մեկն իսկական անունն է գործածում, նշանակում է անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրված են, իսկապես ուզում են ճանաչել քեզ։
Բայց որ ավելի վատ է, երբեմն _քո երկիրը_ փոխարինվում է Ալբանիայով, Ռումինիայով կամ նույնիսկ Ադրբեջանով։ Ուղղում ես նրանց։ Ներողություն են խնդրում։ Խոստովանում են, որ աշխարհագրությունից վատ են։ Բոլորն էլ աշխարհագրությունից վատ են, երբ խոսքը _իմ երկրի_ մասին է։ 
Ես չգիտեմ՝ որն է _իմ երկիրը_։ Ես հայկական անձնագիր ունեմ, ծնողներս հայ են։ Բայց ես ծնվել եմ մի երկրում, որն այլևս գոյություն չունի, մի քաղաքում, որն այսօր մի պետության մայրաքաղաք է, որտեղ չափահաս տարիքում ոտք չեմ դրել։ Ես ինքս ինձ գտել եմ Չեխիայում։ Դեպրեսվել եմ Գերմանիայում։ Ուժասպառ եմ եղել Ֆինլանդիայում։ Ազատությունը զգացել եմ Նիդեռլանդներում։ Երգել եմ Իռլանդիայում։ Սիրտս կոտրվել է Իսլանդիայում, ապաքինվել՝ Մալթայում։ Սիրել եմ Դանիայում։ Իսկ իմ տունը Կոպենհագենի արևմուտքում Թոնդերգեյդ տասնմեկ հասցեի մի պստիկ բնակարան է, որտեղ մեր հայկական-դանիական աշխարհն ենք ստեղծել։

Այնպես որ, եթե մյուս անգամ հիշատակեք _քո երկիրը_, հարցնելու եմ՝ որ մեկը։

----------

Cassiopeia (07.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (07.06.2018), Արշակ (07.06.2018), Ծլնգ (07.06.2018), Ուլուանա (11.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի ոչ մի ահաբեկչություն էդքան ծանր չի ազդել ինձ վրա, ինչքան Փարիզի Բատակլանի ահաբեկչությունը։ Հիշում եմ՝ ամբողջ գիշեր անկողնուս մեջ կուչ էկած սարսափած կարդում էի լուրերը ու սարսռում․ էդ ջահելների տեղում կարող էինք հանգիստ մենք լինեինք։ Ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի ահաբեկչություն ինձ էդքան մոտ չի թվացել։

Ու երեկ հենց նույն Բատակլանում համերգի էինք։ Անվտանգության միջոցառումներն ահագին ուժեղացված էին։ Իմ պստլիկ պայուսակի ամեն մի գրպանիկը մանրամասնորեն զննելուց ու ամբողջ մարմինս շոշափելուց հետո նոր ներս թողեցին։ 

Իսկ համերգն ուղղակի հրաշալի էր։ Փարիզն ընդհանրապես հրաշալի է։ Եվ միայն չորրորդ այցելությունիցս հետո իսկապես ուզեցի նորից վերադառնալ էնտեղ։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

– Որտե՞ղ ես քեզ տեսնում հինգ տարի անց:
Էս հարցից մինչև հոգուս խորքը զզվել եմ։ Սկսած PhD֊իս հարցազրույցից մինչև էսօր անընդհատ էս հարցը հնչում է՛լ հարցազրույցների, է՛լ զանազան խորհրդատվությունների ժամանակ։ Որոշ տեղերում էլ պոստդոկի դիմելիս առանձին փաստաթուղթ պետք է կցեի դիմումիս, որտեղ մանրամասն նկարագրում էի, թե որտեղ եմ լինելու հինգ տարի անց ու ինչպիսի քայլերով եմ հասնելու դրան։

Ամեն անգամ հարցին պատասխանելիս ֆանտազիայիս զոռ եմ տալիս, սիրուն֊սիրուն մտքեր շարադրում, հնարավորության դեպքում նույնիսկ գաղափարներս պատկերների տեսքով ներկայացնում։ Այսօր էլ վորքշոփի ժամանակ նույն առաջադրանքը տվեցին։ Պիտի քսան րոպե նստեինք, մտածեինք, գրեինք, հազար ու մի հարցի պատասխանեինք, հետո էլ խմբով ևս կես ժամ քննարկեինք, կողքից ֆիդբեք լսեինք, թե ինչը ստրատեգիական քայլ կլինի։

Անգամ այդ ամենն անելուց հետո ես իսկապես չգիտեմ, թե որտեղ եմ լինելու։ Ես ամեն օր միտքս փոխում եմ, ամեն օր մի նոր բան եմ մոգոնում։ Դա չի նշանակում, թե որևէ բան ավարտին չեմ հասցնում։ Ո՜չ, հասցնում եմ, բայց հետո միանգամից նորն եմ սկսում, հաճախ՝ հնի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող մի բան։ Ես չունեմ մեծ երազանքներ, չունեմ մեծ նպատակներ։ Ապրում եմ միայն այսօրվա օրով, հաճույք ստանում այսօրվա աշխատանքիցս ու փոքր քայլերով առաջ գնում։

Եթե ինձ հինգ տարի առաջ հարցնեին, թե որտեղ եմ տեսնում ինձ հինգ տարի անց, երևի կպատասխանեի Հայաստանի մի որևէ գյուղում հոգեբուժությամբ զբաղվելիս, ընտանիք֊երեխաներով, խախանդ ապրելիս։ Իմ ամենավառ երևակայությունն անգամ ինձ չէր տանի Օրհուսում պոստդոկի։

Երբ ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս անց PhD֊ի հարցազրույցիս ժամանակ հարցրին, թե որտեղ եմ տեսնում ինձ հինգ տարի անց, ասացի՝ պոստդոկ անելիս։ Դժգոհ էին, որ մանրամասներ չտվեցի, որ պատասխանս կոնկրետ չէր ու որ կոնկրետ նպատակներ չունեի։ Բայց հինգ տարի անց ոնց որ թե շատ չեմ շեղվել պլաններիցս, չէ՞։

Նույն կերպ հիմիկվա ղեկավարս ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում ինձնից դուրս քաշել, թե որտեղ եմ ինձ տեսնում հինգ տարի անց։ Ախր ապագան ինձ համար իրոք մշուշոտ է, ու անկեղծ ասած մեծ պլաններ կազմելը տրամադրությունս գցում է, մոտիվացիաս պակասացնում ու ինձ մեծ ճնշման տակ դնում։ Գուցե պարզապես բավարարվեմ հաջորդ քա՞յլս պլանավորելով։

Վերջին հինգ տարիների ընթացքում միայն մի բան եմ սովորել իմ մասին. իմ հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակը չափազանց լայն է, աշխատանքային նախընտրություններս՝ ճկուն։ Ու թեև չգիտեմ, թե որտեղ եմ լինելու հինգ տարի անց, միայն մի բանում եմ վստահ. որոշումներիս համար չեմ փոշմանելու։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (11.06.2018), Ծլնգ (11.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2018), Ուլուանա (12.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սիրում եմ Օրհուսի առավոտները։ Առավոտյան վեց անց կես, երբ տանտիրուհիս դուրս է գալիս տնից, Հռութը գալիս է իմ սենյակ, բարձրանում վրաս, ու էդպես միասին ևս մի ժամ քնում ենք։ Ես չգիտեմ, թե ոնց եմ կարողանում էստեղ էսքան շուտ արթնանալ, որովհետև Կոպենհագենում անհնար է ինձ անկողնուց հանել։ 

Էսօր հատուկ օր է։ Մտածում էի՝ Մարգարիտին գրեմ, էսօր հանդիպենք. երևի մի ամիս կլինի, ինչ ընկերներիցս ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ հանդիպել։ Բայց էրեկ փառատոնի ժամանակ որոշեցի էս օրերն ինքս ինձ տրամադրել։ Գործից հետո կտպեմ ամբողջ նյութը, կգնամ Լյովեի գրասրճարան ու կաշխատեմ վրան։ Կշարունակեմ «Ջադե կատուն» կարդալ։ Հետաքրքիր էր, որ ընթերցանության ակումբում բոլորին դուր էր եկել, թեև ոչ մեկս չէր վերջացրել։ Հետո էլ կգնամ գրախանութ Հելլե Հելլեի նոր գիրքը գնելու։ Ասում են՝ ծանր հիվանդ մոր և աղջկա հարաբերությունների մասին է։ Մի թեմա, որն էսօր ինձ շատ է հուզում։ Երեկ նորդիկ գրականության մասին պրեզենտացիայի ժամանակ Հելլե Հելլեն ներկայացվեց որպես մի գրող, որի գործերը դժվար է հասկանալ։ Ժպիտ առաջացրեց, որովհետև էդքանով հանդերձ նա Դանիայի՝ ամենաշատ վաճառվող գրողներից է։ Ու Հելլե Հելլեին դժվար չէ հասկանալ։ Պարզապես պետք է կարդալիս ուշադիր լինել, որ տողերի արանքները բաց չթողնենք։ 

Վաղն էլ փառատոնի երկորդ իվենթին կգնամ։ Երեկ մեյլ գրեցին, որ Յուդիթ Հերմանը հիվանդ է, ու զրույցի փոխարեն միայն հարցազրույց է լինելու Հելլե Հելլեի հետ։ Մորթենն ասում է՝ անպայման մոտենամ, խոսեմ հետը։ Հաստատ կշոյվի, եթե իմանա, որ ես հայ լինելով հանդերձ կարդում եմ դանիական պրովինցիալ իրականության մասին գրքեր ու ոգեշնչվում։ Իսկ մյուս շաբաթ մի ուրիշ գրական փառատոն է Օրհուսում։ Օրհուսը գրականություն է շնչում ամենուր։ Փարիզն ու Դուբլինն են գրական քաղաքներ համարվում, բայց կարծես դրանք մնացել են անցյալում, իսկ Օրհուսը ներկան է։

Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ աշխատանքային օրվա ավարտին։ Էսօր լավ է լինելու. առանց հեռախոսի, առանց համակարգչի։ Միայն ես ու իմ «ձեռագրերը»։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.06.2018), Ծլնգ (15.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2018), Նիկեա (28.06.2018), Ուլուանա (15.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր տարօրինակ օր էր: Գրասրճարանում նստած ամեն բջջով զգում էի կյանքը ու սիրում ներս մտնողն անծանոթներից ոմանց: Ոնց որ իրենց ճանաչեի: Ոնց որ ձեռքս իրենց զարկերակին դրած լինեի, ու շնչեինք նույն հաճախականությամբ:
Այսօր տարօրինակ օր էր, որովհետև վերջին երեքուկես ամիսների ընթացքում երկրորդ ուրբաթն էր, որ մենակ եմ:
Այսօր տարօրինակ օր էր, որովհետև Օրհուսը գրականություն էր շնչում: Էստեղ չեմ ուզում ապրել, ուզում եմ միայն ստեղծագործել:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.06.2018), Նիկեա (28.06.2018), Ուլուանա (16.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից է, բայց ամեն տարի հունիսին հույզերս սրվում են, տհաճության աստիճանի սրվում։ Անգամ դրական հույզերն են չափից դուրս շատ լինում, ու ուզում եմ դրանցից րոպե առաջ ազատվել։ Սովորաբար կարողանում եմ դրանք ճիշտ տեղ ուղղորդել ու ստեղծագործել։ Բայց երբեմն ցավեցնելու չափ շատ են լինում դրական հույզերս, ու դրանց դեմն առնելու համար միջոցներ է պետք ձեռնարկել։ 
Դրական հույզերից էլ վատ են բացասականները, երբ ուշադրությունդ ոչ մի կերպ չես կարողանում կենտրոնացնել։ Աշխատավայրում նայում ես էկրանին, ու շունչդ սկսում է կտրվել, վերջույթներդ՝ ձգվել։ «Արձակուրդի կարիք ունեմ»,֊ արդարանում ես։ Ու կանգնում տագնապային փակուղու առջև. գործս վերջացնեմ, որ արձակուրդ գնամ, մինչև արձակուրդ չգնամ, չեմ կարողանա գործս վերջացնել։
Եվ Լիզա Հանիգանի At Swim ալբոմն այն կախարդական դեղատոմսն է, որը կարողանում է մեկ֊երկու ժամ կենտրոնացած պահել, որի շնորհիվ ժամեր ես քամում չստացվող օրվանից։ 
Իսկ երեկոյան նստում ես տանը մեն֊մենակ ու թաղվում հին նշումներիդ մեջ։ Մտածում ես՝ մարդկանց ներկայությունը կփրկեր, բայց հոգնել ես, ուժասպառ եղել անընդհատ նախաձեռնող լինելուց։ Ուզում ես սպասել, որ ուրիշները նախաձեռնեն, քեզ կանչեն, բայց գիտես, որ դա չի լինելու։ Ու մեն֊մենակ նստելու ես երեկոները ու հին նշումներդ փորփրես։

----------

Alphaone (19.06.2018), Cassiopeia (19.06.2018), Katka (01.10.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.06.2018), Srtik (20.06.2018), Նիկեա (28.06.2018), Ուլուանա (19.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինաչափություն
> 
> Հունիսի երկրորդ կեսին միշտ հույզերի գերդոզավորում է լինում: Սովորաբար պատճառն անհայտ է լինում, բայց արդեն երրորդ տարին է, որ էդ գերդոզավորումը դրական բևեռում է: Սիրում եմ կյանքս: Երջանիկ եմ:


Գրողը տանի։ Յոթ տարի առաջ։

----------

Նիկեա (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էլ Ջորջինան գրեց, որ Դանիայից հեռանում ա։ Անցյալ շաբաթ էլ Լիզին էր։ Մայիսի վերջին Սիլվիան գնաց, Մարի֊Լուիզն էլ ասաց, որ սեպտեմբերից Ֆինլանդիայում է աշխատելու։ Երևի Դանիայում ձեռք բերածս ընկերների մոտ 90%֊ի հետ ծանոթացել եմ էստեղ գալուս առաջին տարում։ Հետո էլ կարիք չունեի, ակտիվ քայլեր չէի ձեռնարկում։ Անգամ Օրհուսում նոր գործ սկսելիս ոչ թե փորձեցի նոր ընկերներ ձեռք բերել, այլ էստեղ իմացածս մարդկանց գտնել, հանդիպե։ Բայց չորս տարի անց գրեթե մարդ չի մնացել։ Մի տեսակ տխուր ա, երբ կյանքումս կայունություն ունենալու համար մնում եմ Դանիայում, բայց էլի չորս տարի անց նորից ընկերական շրջապատ ստեղծելու խնդրի առաջ եմ կանգնում։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ կայունությունը որտեղ ա։ 

Կոպենհագենն էնքան հարազատ ա, որ փողոցում քայլելիս ծանոթ մարդկանց եմ տեսնում։ Օրհուսում էդպես չի։ Բայց վախենում եմ, որ շուտով Կոպենհագենն էլ Օրհուսի նման կդառնա, որովհետև բոլորը գնում են։ 

Հիշում եմ՝ սկզբում աջ ու ձախ բոլորի հետ էի ընկերանում ու մտերմանում, բայց հետո սկսեցի ընտրել նրանց, ովքեր Դանիայում մնալու մտադրություն ունեն։ Ու մնալու մտադրություն ունեցողները նույնպես գնում են։ Տեսնես ես կմնա՞մ։

----------

Cassiopeia (26.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (26.06.2018), Արշակ (26.06.2018), Ծլնգ (26.06.2018), Մուշու (26.06.2018), Նիկեա (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հանգիստ Բյուր, հանգիստ, հանգիստ։ Հեսա մյուս հոդվածն էլ կտպագրվի, ու դու էդ մարդուց հավերժ անկախ կլինես։
Օրհուս տեղափոխվելն էլ չօգնեց, որ PhD֊իս ղեկավարը կյանքս չուտի։ 
Էսօր մեյլ էր գրել, որ էն հոդվածը, որ մենք երեքով գրում էինք, լրիվ ուրիշ տեսք ա ստացել, ու իմ արած գործն իրանց պետք չի։ Մի խոսքով, սիրուն ձևով ինձ տշում էր որպես համահեղինակի։ Իրականում սա վաղուց գիտեի ու սրա կատաղությունը վաղուց արդեն ապրել էի, թողել, գնացել. իրանք ինձ դեռ անցյալ տարի էին տշել էդ հոդվածից։ Բայց էսպես մի հատ էլ հիմա ջղայնացա։
Դա էլ հերիք չի, պարզվեց, որ իմ հետազոտության տվյալները, որոնք դեռ չեմ տպագրել, առանց իմ թույլտվության ներկայացրել ա մեկ այլ գիտական հաստատությունում։ 
Ախր լավ մարդ ինչքա՞ն տապոռ կարա լինի սենց հարցերում  :Sad:  ու ե՞րբ ա գալու էն պահը, երբ էս մարդն իմ ակադեմիական կյանքից վերանա ու հետքն էլ չմնա։

----------

Cassiopeia (28.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (28.06.2018), Նիկեա (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նստած մտածում եմ։ Մտածում եմ ինձնից էդքան ժամանակ խլած ստից աշխատանքի մասին։ Սկսում եմ ինձ ահավոր ինկոմպետենտ զգալ, բայց փորձում նաև արդարացնել․ վեց միլիոն տողանոց ֆայլի հետ գործ անելը հանաք բան չի, ու երևի էս պահին ամենաարագ լուծումը մաս-մաս ձեռքով սյունակներն ավելացնելն ա․ մեկ ա, չես կարողանալու պարզել, թե գրածդ սկրիպտներն ինչու չեն աշխատում։ Ավելորդ ժամանակ է գնում։ Անընդհատ վախենում եմ, որ շեֆերս պարզելու են, թե ես իմ ասած հմտությունները չունեմ։ Բայց ախր իսկապես գիտեմ R ու Python էն մակարդակով, ինչ գրել էի սիվիումս։ Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ այս խմբում բոլորը գժական ծրագրավորողներ են։ 

Իսկ դանիերենս իրենք անձամբ են ստուգել գործի ընդունելուց։ Մեկ-մեկ էնքան փոքր բան է պետք մարդու ինքնավստահությունը գետնին հավասարեցնելու համար։ Բավարար էր, որ ղեկավարս գրեր, թե արդյոք կուզեմ դանիերենի դասերի գնալ, որ ինքնագնահատականս զրո դառնար, ու բերանս փակվեր, էլ չկարողանայի դանիերեն խոսել։ Մտածում եմ՝ սահունության հասնելու համար կոնկրետ ժամաքանակ է պետք։ Գուցե պարզապես սկսեմ դանիերեն խոսել ու ժամ պահել։ Իքս ժամ հետո պիտի որ սահուն խոսեմ։ Թող իքսը տասը տարի հետո լինի։ Բայց ախր իմ վախն իմ հիմնական թշնամին է։ Չեմ խոսում, դրա համար էլ չգիտեն, թե ինչքան գիտեմ։ 

Ես անընդհատ ինքս ինձ ասում եմ, որ ուրիշ ոլորտից եմ եկել ուրիշ հմտություններով։ Անընդհատ ինքս ինձ ասում եմ, որ եթե կոմպետենտ չլինեի, ինձ գործի չէին վերցնի։ Անընդհատ ինքս ինձ ասում եմ, որ մի օր դանիերեն սահուն կխոսեմ ու որ բոլորն էլ անցել են էս փուլերով։ Բայց չի օգնում։ Իմպոստորի համախտանիշ։ Հետաքրքիր է՝ PhD-իս ժամանակ երբեք դա չեմ ունեցել։ Ավելին՝ նույնիսկ զգացողություն ունեի, որ մեր ամբիոնի լավագույններից էի։ Հիմա անընդհատ վախի մեջ եմ, որ «կբռնացնեն», որ ես էս ու էն գիտելիքը չունեմ, ու որևէ բան անելու փոխարեն ամբողջ օրը մտածում եմ, թե ոնց էս կամ էն հմտությունս լավացնեմ։ Մտածում եմ ու չեմ անում (երևի բացի Python-ի օնլայն դասընթացից, որը ձանձրալիորեն հեշտ է)։

Ու մտածում եմ նաև, թե ինչքան լավ կլիներ, եթե ինտերնետային (ֆեյսբուքյան ու ակումբային) կռիվների փոխարեն ավելի իմաստալից գործերով զբաղվեի, թե ինչքան լավ կլիներ, որ բլոգիս գրառումները կարողանայի ավարտին հասցնել, որ նոր սկսածս գիրքը նույն ակտիվությամբ կարդայի, ինչ նախորդը, որ ամեն օր պարտաճանաչ կերպով գրեի, օրը կես ժամով անջատվեի ամեն ինչից ու մտածեի, կարգի բերեի ուղեղումս քաոս դարձած էն բոլոր գիտական պրոյեկտների գաղափարները, որոնք գաղափար լինելու փուլից առաջ չեն անցնում դեռ։ 

Էնքա՜ն լավ էին այն մի քանի օրերը, երբ կոմպից էնքան էի զզվել, որ չէի էլ միացնում, երբ երեկոյան ես ու Մորթենը ուկուլելեով ու կիթառով նոր երգեր էինք սովորում ու միասին երգում, երբ Դուբլինի փողոցներում թրև էինք գալիս՝ առանց մի վայրկյանով նույնիսկ ինտերնետ մտնելու, երբ խոստանում էինք իրար, որ երեկոներն ավելի իմաստալից ենք անցկացնելու, ու կորչեն ֆեյսբուքյան անիմաստ բանավեճերը։ Ու՞ր կորավ էդ բոլորն ու ինչու՞ էդքան կարճ տևեց։ Ինչու՞ եմ անընդհատ անում մի բան, որն իմ տրամադրությունը գցում է, ներվայնացնում է, տհաճություն պատճառում։ Ու ինչու՞ ժամանակ չեմ տրամադրում այն բաներին, որոնցից հաճույք եմ ստանում կամ որոնք գործս առաջ են տանում։ 

Իմ գլխում քաոս է։ Էսպես սովորաբար լինում է արձակուրդից առաջ։ Բայց անցյալ շաբաթ արձակուրդ էի։ Պիտի որ վերականգնված լինեի։ Բայց իմ գլխում նույն քաոսն է, ու ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (12.07.2018), Բարեկամ (12.07.2018), Ծլնգ (14.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2018), Նիկեա (12.07.2018), Ուլուանա (13.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որպես կանոն, ֆեյսբուքում ով ինչ հարց ստատիստիկայից գրում ա, ասում եմ՝ կարամ օգնեմ, եթե նույնիսկ նենց բան ա լինում, որ կյանքում չեմ փորձել։ Ու որպես կանոն մի երկու ժամ բզբզալուց հետո միանգամից պատրաստի պատասխանը հանձնում եմ հարցատուին։ 
Էսօր էլ էդպես կոլեգաներիցս մեկն էր հարց գրել։ Ասեցի՝ կանեմ։ Նստեցի, մի ժամում ամբողջ նյութը յուրացրեցի, անալիզն արեցի, տվեցի ձեռքը։ Ինքնագնահատականի բարձրացման համար լավ վարժություն էր։
Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու՞ նույնը չեմ կարողանում իմ դատայի հետ անել։

----------

Ծլնգ (14.07.2018), Մուշու (13.07.2018), Նիկեա (13.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ահավոր շոգ էր։ Մի ժամով տնից դուրս էկանք, բայց դա լրիվ հերիք էր, որ ուժասպառ լինեի։ Կոպենհագենի շոգը տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց բարեբախտաբար սա ընդամենը երկրորդ անգամ էր, որ Դանիայում էղածս ընթացքում էսպիսի շոգի ականատես եղա։ 

Մի խոսքով, հենց տուն հասանք, լրիվ ուժասպառ փռվեցի մահճակալին ու չգիտեմ ոնց հիշողությունների գիրկն ընկա ու գնացի դեպի դպրոցական տարիներ։

Հիշում եմ՝ ամեն տարեվերջին, երբ դասարանով էքսկուրսիա էինք գնում, իմ գնալը միշտ պատմություն էր լինում։ Մամաս չէր ուզում թողնել։ Ու էն փաստը, որ հետներս լիքը ծնող էր լինելու, իրեն չէր հետաքրքրում։ Ոչ էլ համոզել էր լինում, որ ինքը գա մեզ հետ։ Պատճառ էր բռնում աշխատանքը ու չէր գալիս։ 

Ի վերջո, իհարկե, հնարավոր էր լինում համոզել, որ դասարանիս հետ գնամ էքսկուրսիա։ Բայց մամաս երբեք չէր գալիս։ Հիշում եմ նույնիսկ, որ դասարանցիներիցս գրեթե բոլորի մամաները հետներս գալիս էին․ էն ժամանակներում աշխատող մամաները շատ քիչ էին։ Էդ էքսկուրսիաների ժամանակ մամաները սովորաբար սեղան գցելով, սննդի հարցերը լուծելով էին զբաղվում, իսկ մենք էրեխեքով դեսուդեն էինք վազվզում։ Հետո էլ մամաները նստում էին դասղեկի հետ, մի կուշտ բամբասում, իսկ մենք շարունակում էինք մեր զվարճանքը։

Մի տարի էլ, երբ էդպես նոր էքսկուրսիա պիտի կազմակերպվեր, մեր դասարանի Ռուզանը համոզեց, որ շաբաթ-կիրակի գնանք, որ իր մաման էլ կարողանա գալ։ Ասում էր, որ իր մաման հավեսն է շատ, ու չենք ձանձրանա հետը։ Առանձնապես չէինք էլ կասկածում․ Ռուզանի մաման ահագին ջահել էր։

Էդպես էլ եղավ։ Էքսկուրսիայից մանրամասներ ընդհանրապես չեմ հիշում, բայց հիշում եմ, որ մինչ մյուս մամաները դասղեկի հետ նստած բամբասում էին, Ռուզանի ու Աշոտի մամաները մեզ հետ խաղում էին ու լիքը հավես բաներ անում։ Էքսկուրսիայից ոգևորված գնացի տուն ու մամայիցս հարցրի, որ եթե գար, մամաների ո՞ր խմբում կլիներ․ դասղեկի հետ նստողների՞, թե՞ Ռուզանի ու Աշոտի մամաների հետ։ Պատասխանեց, որ ոչ մեկի։ 

Էն ժամանակ շատ չէի հասկանում, որ մամայիս՝ էքսկուրսիաներին չգալու պատճառը ոչ թե աշխատանքն էր, այլ որովհետև չէր ուզում։ Մամաս չէր գալիս նաև ծնողական ժողովներին, միշտ հորս, տատիկիս կամ պապիկիս էր ուղարկում։ Պատճառաբանում էր, թե օրը ցերեկով ծնողական ժողով չեն դնում։ Դասղեկիս որ ասում էի՝ երեկոյան ժամի դնի, բորբոքվում էր, թե՝ ո՞նց դնի, իր աշխատանքային ժամն էդ է։

Ու հիմա, երբ էսքան ժամանակ է անցել, հասկանում եմ, որ մամաս ուղղակի ինտրովերտ է, ու ամեն կերպ խուսափում էր ցանկացած սոցիալական իրավիճակից։ Աշխատանքն էլ պարզապես թաքնվելու տեղ էր իր համար։ Մտածում եմ՝ ծնողներիս սերնդի ջահելներն ավելի քիչ բան գիտեին իրենց մասին, քան մենք գիտենք մեր մասին։ Ու երևի բախտավոր ենք, որ մենք մեզ ճանաչելու էսքան հնարավորություն ունենք, զանազան իրավիճակներից էլ խուսափելու փոխարեն հմտություններ ենք ձեռք բերում այդ իրավիճակներում լինելու համար։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.07.2018), ivy (14.07.2018), kitty (14.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (15.07.2018), Peace (14.07.2018), Srtik (14.07.2018), Բարեկամ (14.07.2018), Ծլնգ (14.07.2018), մարդագայլուկ (27.07.2018), Մուշու (14.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2018), Ուլուանա (16.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր լավ օր էր։ Մտածում եմ՝ ի՜նչ լավ էր, որ Գառնի չգնացինք, որովհետև եթե Գառնի գնայինք, էս բոլորը չէր լինի։ Էս օրվանից շատ բան եմ հիշելու։ Կհիշեմ, որ առավոտյան Գրին բինում նստած ես ու Մորթենը փորձում էինք հնչող երգերը գուշակել, ու վիճում էինք՝ Mr. Tambourine Man-ի կատարումը Դիլանի՞նն էր, թե՞ ոչ։ Բայց կմոռանամ, որ խմորեղենից հետո երկուսս էլ ստիպված էինք վազել զուգարան։ Կմոռանամ նաև, որ երբ դուրս եկանք, արևը խփեց աչքերիս, ու նորից աչքերս սկսեցին ցավալ․ մի երևույթ, որը Երևանում նոր է ի հայտ եկել։

Կհիշեմ նաև, թե ինչպես մտանք Կասկադ ու ներսով բարձրացանք։ Կմոռանամ, որ թանգարանը փակ էր, ու չկարողացանք մտնել։ Կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես էինք ամեն հարկում դուրս գալիս, արձանները նայում, ու Մորթենին իմ ջահելությունից մի փոքրիկ դրվագ էի պատմում ամեն հարկի հետ կապված։ Կհիշեմ, թե ինչքան սիրուն էր Երևանը վերևից, բայց երկար նայել չէի կարող, որովհետև աչքերս ցավում էին։ Կմոռանամ, որ ցավում էին։

Կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես տանը նստել էի մամայիս մահճակալին, մինչ ինքը հանգստանում էր ցերեկվա շոգից։ Կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես հարցրեց․
- Երջանի՞կ ես։
Իսկ ես առանց վարանելու պատասխանեցի․
- Հա՛։

Կհիշեմ Անահիտենց ողջ ընտանիքի ու պուճուր Անահիտի հետ հանդիպումը խաղողի վազերի տակ ու թռչունների շրջապատում։ Էն նույն պուճուր Անահիտը, որը մի ժամանակ տասնչորս տարեկան էր։ Էն նույն «մեծ» Անահիտը, որը ժամանակին ակումբի ոչ մի հանդիպում բաց չէր թողնում։

Կհիշեմ նաև տատիկիս՝ բեմի վրա շքանշան ստանալիս։ Կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես դահլիճում բոլոր ներկաները ոտքի կանգնեցին ու ինչպես տատիկս նայեց բոլորին ու ձեռքերը թափահարեց։ Հետո հեռախոսով խոսելիս կասեր, որ պարզապես ուզում էր նայել ժողովրդին, որովհետև հայ ազգին շատ է սիրում, ինչքան էլ որ քննադատի։ 

Կհիշեմ Սոնային ու Աննային հեղափոխության թեմաների մեջ խորանալիս։ Կհիշեմ նաև, թե ինչպես ես ու Աննան որոշեցինք միասին փոքրիկ հետազոտություն անել։ Կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես հանկարծ Լիզա Հանիգան հնչեց այդ սրճարանում, ու Մորթենը սովորականի պես հարցրեց, թե ով է երգում։ Կհիշեմ, թե ինչպես նայեցինք իրար ու ժպտացինք․ մենք էստեղ էլի ենք գալու։

Կհիշեմ նաև Նարեին խոստանալս, որ անպայման Լիոնում կհանդիպենք։ Կհիշեմ ուշ երեկոյան զբոսանքը Նանեենց հետ ու իրենց սերը, մինչ եղբայրս ու Մորթենն առանձին էին զբոսնում ու զրուցում։

Շատ բաներ կմոռանամ այս ճամփորդությունից։ Կմոռանամ, թե ինչպես չէի հասցնում ծրագրել բոլորին տեսնել։ Կմոռանամ, թե ինչպես էի ճղվում տեսարժան վայրերն ու սիրելի մարդկանց տեսնելու միջև։ Կմոռանամ գլխացավերս։ Կմոռանամ, որ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հետս բերել էի գրքիս առաջին սևագիրը, որին այդպես էլ չհասցրի ձեռք տալ։ Կմոռանամ, թե ինչ ահավոր էր քշում մեզ Գյումրիից Երևան բերող վարորդը։ Բայց կհիշեմ այս օրը ու այն բոլոր հրաշալի մարդկանց, որոնց հանդիպել եմ այսօր։ Ու կհասկանամ, որ մարդիկ շատ ավելի կարևոր են, քան Գառնի գնալը․ Հայաստանում տուրիստ լինել չեմ ուզում։

----------

Cassiopeia (25.07.2018), Chuk (25.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (25.07.2018), Peace (25.07.2018), Ruby Rue (26.07.2018), Աթեիստ (25.07.2018), Բարեկամ (25.07.2018), Հայկօ (25.07.2018), մարդագայլուկ (27.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (06.08.2018), Նիկեա (26.07.2018), Շինարար (25.07.2018), Ուլուանա (25.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մագդայի հետ Օֆելյայի հրապարակում վերընկած պաղպաղակ էինք ուտում։ Մի քիչ ինձ մեղավոր էի զգում, որովհետև քաղաքի բոլոր լավագույն պաղպաղականոցները ես ու Մորթենը միասին ենք փորձում։ Գիտեի, որ երբ երեկոյան, ասեմ, որ Մագդայի հետ նոր պաղպաղականոց եմ հայտնաբերել, կտխրի։

Մագդան հարցնում էր, թե հեչ ում եմ տեսել վերջերս։
- Ոչ ոք չի մնացել Կոպենհագենում, բացի քեզնից,- ասում եմ։
- Ու Անդրեասից,- ասում է։
- Դե պարոն պրոֆեսորին բռնացնել չի լինում։

Ինչ Մառլենը գնացել է Կոպենհագենից, Անդրեասին հանդիպել չի ստացվում։ Առանց այդ էլ դոցենտի կոչում ստանալուց հետո լրիվ անհասանելի էր դարձել, բայց գոնե Մառլենը կարողանում էր համոզել-բերել մեզ հետ հանդիպելու։ 

- Ջորջինան գնում է,- ասաց Մագդան։
- Գիտեմ,- ասում եմ։
- Փարթիին երևի կգամ։
- Ես հաստատ կգամ,- ասում եմ։

Ջորջինայի հետ երբևէ մտերիմ չեմ եղել․ միշտ իրար հանդիպում ենք Գլոբում կամ փարթիների ժամանակ։ Ջորջինան իր տանը փարթիներ էր կազմակերպում։ Ես երբ կարողանում էի, գնում էի, իսկ Մորթենն էնտեղ միայն մի անգամ էր եղել․ հակաիմիգրանտային գաղափարներով ուկրաինուհու հետ բանավեճից հետո փարթիները միշտ ինչ-որ աջական մթնոլորտի հետ էր ասոցացնում։ Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ էլ էդ փարթիներից մեկի ժամանակ ջենգա էինք խաղում։ Իմ չսիրած խաղերից է, բայց մի քանի կոկտեյլից հետո լրիվ մեկ էր։ Ու հիշում եմ, թե ոնց ոչ մի անգամ ոչ միայն չէի պարտվում, այլև էնպիսի հնարքներ էի բանեցնում, որ թե՛ ներկաները, թե՛ ես զարմանում էինք։ Դրանից հետո ջենգա չեմ խաղացել։

Մագդան շուրջը նայեց։
- Տե՛ս,- ասում է,- սև են հագել։
Ծիծաղեցինք։ Հետո սկսեցինք թվարկել էն բոլոր հիմարությունները, որոնք դանիացիներն անում են շոգ ժամանակ․ սև հագնել, արևի տակ կանգնել, գլխարկ չդնել, խոտերը չջրել, սենյակները չօդափոխել։
- Այգիների խոտերը լրիվ չորացել են,- ասում եմ,- ոռոգման գյուտը Դանիա չի հասել։
- Կոնդիցիոներներինն էլ,- ասում է։ Հետո պատմում է, թե ինչպես Օրհուսում Նորթսայդ փառատոնի ժամանակ ստիպված է եղել ավտոբուսից իջնել ու հսկայական տարածություն ոտքով գնալ, որովհետև ավտոբուսի մեջ խեղդոց էր, ու ոչ մի պատուհան բաց չէր։
- Էստեղ լավ է,- ասում եմ,- էս հրապարակում մեկ էլ անցյալ տարի Սանկտ Հանսին եմ եղել։ Մի քաղաքական գործիչ իմիգրանտների դեմ ելույթ էր ունենում, ու անձրև էր գալիս։ Ահավոր էր։

Օֆելյայի հրապարակում լիքը լողացողներ են հավաքվել, բայց էնքան շատ չեն, որքան Իսլանդ բրյուգեում կամ Ֆիսկետորվետում։ Անցյալ շաբաթ երկու օր իրար հետևից ես ու Մորթենը գնացինք Ֆիսկետորվետում լողալու, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ինքը արևի տակ պառկելու, ես՝ լողալու։ Հավես էր, բայց ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկար․ դանիացիները դուրս էին եկել սևանալու։

Մագդայի հետ հասցրինք մեր նոր աշխատանքներից խոսել․ ինքը ապրիլին է պաշտպանել, ու հուլիսից Էփըլում է աշխատում, բայց նոր բան է փնտրում։ Արձակուրդներից էլ խոսեցինք։ Ասաց, որ ծնողների հետ Իսպանիայում էր, ու ընտանիքով կյանքի լավագույն հանգիստներից էր։ Խոսեցինք մեր գնացած վերջին համերգներից ու փառատոններից։ Ասաց, որ Հեյվըն չի գալու։ Ասացի, որ մենք գնալու ենք, բայց այնքան էլ ոգևորված չենք։ Խոսեցինք մեր կարդացած վերջին գրքերից։ Ասաց, որ վերջերս խորացել է ռումինական գրականության մեջ։ Ասացի, որ ես էլ հայկականի մեջ կխորանայի, եթե նորմալ բան տպագրվեր, բայց որակյալ բաներ չկան։ Ասացի, որ Սալլի Ռունի եմ կարդում ու խորհուրդ տվեցի։ Ասաց, որ դեռ չի ուզում Ֆարումի տնից տեղափոխվել։
- Անտառում լավ է,- ասաց։
Հետո շարժվեցինք ամեն մեկս մեր ուղղությամբ՝ պայմանավորվելով, որ շաբաթ երեկոյան Մորթենն ու ես կգնանք իր տուն ընթրիքի։

Մի քանի օր առաջ Մորթենն ասում էր՝ էս ամառային արձակուրդը նրանով էր առանձնահատուկ, որ ընկերներին էր նվիրված։ Համաձայնեցի ու հիշեցի Դուբլինի այն գիշերը, երբ բոլորս ինքնամոռաց երգում ու պարում էինք։ Լավ ամառ էր։

----------

Katka (08.08.2018), Նիկեա (01.08.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ ակադեմիական կյանքի ընթացքում լիքը մարդկանց հետ եմ համագործակցել տարբեր երկրներից։ Որոշ համագործակցություններ կատաստրոֆիկ են էղել, իսկ որոշները՝ ահագին հաջողված։ Բայց մեծ մասամբ դրանցում կա՛մ կրտսերի, կա՛մ ավագի դերում եմ եղել (այսինքն՝ կա՛մ կոնկրետ առաջարկներ ընդունողի, կա՛մ առաջարկողի)։ Ընդ որում, առաջինի դերում լինելիս միշտ ներվայնացել եմ անորոշ, ոչինչ չասող քոմենթներից։ Էդ առումով Սիլվիան ու Գեզան իմ սիրելիներն են, որովհետև չնայած իրենց քոմենթներից հետո հոդվածը պիտի զրոյից նորից գրվի, ամեն դեպքում էնքան կոնկրետ էն ամեն ինչ ասում, որ չեմ վախենում նորից գրելու պրոցեսից։ Ամենաահավորը ղեկավարս էր. նրա քոմենթներից բան չէի հասկանում, մի մասն էլ ակադեմիական էթիկային դեմ էին կամ ուղղակի առաջարկում էր ճիշտ բանը սխալ սարքել։ Նրա քոմենթներից հետո գնում էի էն աշխարհ, հետ էի գալիս։ Դրա համար ինձնից կրտսերների հետ աշխատելիս փորձում են հնարավորինս Գեզայի ու Սիլվիայի մոտեցումը ցույց տալ. հնարավորինս կոնկրետ ու հնարավորինս շատ քոմենթներ։

Բայց Օրհուսում համագործակցությունը մի ուրիշ մակարդակի է բերված։ Էսպիսի բան ոչ մի ակադեմիական միջավայրում չեմ տեսել։ Ոտքից գլուխ թիմային աշխատանք, ոտքից գլուխ ընդհանուր նպատակ, իսկ անձնական շահերը՝ միլիոներորդ պլան։ Սկզբում դա ահագին անսովոր էր, բայց կամաց֊կամաց վարժվեցի։ Իսկ այս թիմային աշխատանքի մեջ միանշանակ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ վերջապես կրտսերի կամ ավագի կարգավիճակում չեմ, այլ աշխատում եմ նաև ինձ հավասարի՝ Ֆաբիոյի հետ։ Դա ահագին հետաքրքիր փորձություն է, որովհետև ինձ հավասարն իմ անմիջական մրցակիցն է, ու վաղը֊մյուս օրը իրար դեմ ենք պայքարելու նոր ֆինանսավորում ստանալու համար։ Էսքանով հանդերձ սա կյանքիս ամենալավ համագործակցություններից է. ես ու Ֆաբիոն աշխատանքն էնպես ենք բաժանում իրար միջև, էնպես ենք տարբեր առաջադրանքներ միմյանց փոխանցում, որ ուրիշ տեղերում ամիսներ տևող աշխատանքը մենք մի քանի օրում վերջացնում ենք։ Գժվելու բան է էս արդյունավետությունն ու էս կարգի ընդհանուր նպատակի վրա կենտրոնանալը։ Եթե միայն ամեն տեղ այսպես լիներ։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2018), Katka (22.08.2018), Նիկեա (18.08.2018), Շինարար (17.08.2018), Ուլուանա (18.08.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կանգնած էի բլրին։ Հետևում մայրամուտն էր, առջևում՝ ծովը։ Իսկ ներքևում դու էիր նստած՝ ակնոցն աչքերիդ։ Խոսում էիր քեզ մոտեցողների հետ։ Կանգնած էի վերևում ու քեզ էի նայում։ Ես էլ պիտի մոտենայի, բայց չգիտեմ ինչից վախենում էի։ Րոպեներ առաջ դու ասում էիր, որ երբ առանձնանում ես, կյանքն ամեն բջջով զգում ես ու այդ ժամանակ սկսում ես ստեղծագործել։ Գիտեի՝ ինչ նկատի ունեիր։ Ասում էիր, որ առաջին տասը էջը գրելը կարող է մի ամբողջ տարի տևել։ Ասում էիր, որ պիտի իմանաս կերպարներիդ մասին ամեն ինչ, մինչև սկսես գրելը։ Գիտեի՝ ինչ նկատի ունեիր, որովհետև մենք երկուսով ոգեշնչման նույն աղբյուրից՝ Հեմինգուեյից ենք օգտվում։ Ուղղակի բացի Հեմինգուեյից ես նաև քեզ ունեմ՝ կենդանի, իրական, շոշափելի։ 
Դու ասում էիր, որ շատերը դժգոհում են, թե գրքիդ մեջ հիվանդության մասին շատ չես խոսում։ Գիտեի՝ ինչի մասին ես ասում. երբ հիվանդությունը կա, դրա մասին չեն խոսում։ Դու ասում էիր, որ գիրքդ իրար իմանալու մասին է, որ քո բոլոր կերպարներն իրար շատ լավ գիտեն, ու որ դու քո մորից շատ բաներ ես գրում, որովհետև իրեն լավ գիտեիր։ 
Հետո քեզ տեսա կայարանում։ Նույն գնացքը նստեցինք, բայց ոչինչ չասացի։ Տեսա նաև գնացքից իջնելիս, որովհետև նույն կայարանում իջանք։ Դու խառնվեցիր բազմությանը՝ առանց իմանալու, որ պայուսակիս մեջ քո հին գրքերից մեկն էր, առանց իմանալու, որ երեկ քո գրքերից մեկ ուրիշն եմ գնել, առանց իմանալու, որ այսօր քեզ տեսնելուց հետո ուզեցի նոր գիրքդ նորից կարդալ, առանց իմանալու, որ քեզ տեսնելուց հետո գալու եմ տուն ու գրեմ։ Բայց ես քեզ ասել եմ, որ դու ինձ ոգեշնչում ես, ու դու ինձ համար երկու բառ ես գրել։ Այդ երկու բառերն ինձ հետ ընդմիշտ կտանեմ։ Մեր այդ հանդիպումն ընդմիշտ կհիշեմ։ Շնորհակալ եմ, որ գոյություն ունես։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2018), Jarre (02.12.2018), Katka (27.08.2018), Նիկեա (01.09.2018), Շինարար (24.08.2018), Ուլուանա (24.08.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր է չորս տարի անց նորից նույն կոնֆերանսի շրջանակներում Վենետիկում հայտնվելը, նորից նույն հյուրանոցում մնալը ու գրեթե նույն մարդկանց տեսնելը, նորերի հետ ծանոթանալը, բացակա հներին կարոտելը։ Հետաքրքիր է չորս տարի առաջվա անցած֊գնացած մտքերին ու զգացողություններին վերադառնալը։ 




> Սիլվիան ասաց, որ եթե իր մասին որևէ պրոֆեսոր նման բնութագիր գրեր, ինքը կլացեր: Ես չգիտեմ բովանդակությունը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ տեքստ է, բայց հաստատ չէի սպասում նրանից, որովհետև միշտ էնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ունեցել, որ ինձ չի սիրում:
> 
> Ու նաև չգիտեմ, թե ինչ մտածեմ նրա մասին, որովհետև այն հզոր կանանցից է, որին դեմ չէի լինի նմանվել, բայց մյուս կողմից նրա ներկայությամբ վախից դողում եմ: Ու էդ վախի հետ մեկտեղ չեմ կարողանում չխոստովանել, որ ամեն դեպքում հիանում են նրանով ու չափից դուրս շատ եմ սիրում: Էմոցիոնալ եմ: Ու չեմ կարող չնկատել նաև, որ լուռ հետևում է մեզ, հայացքը չի կտրում մեզնից: Կարճ զրույց ունեցա հետը: Գրողը տանի, անգամ խմած ժամանակ ի՜նչ պրոֆեսիոնալ է ինձ հետ: Ու զարմանալին այն է, որ անցյալ տարի շատերի նկատմամբ խիստ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ վարքագիծ է ցուցաբերել (թե՛ ֆավորիտներ ունենալով, թե՛ ոմանց հալածելով): Բայց իմ դեպքում երբեք սահմանը չի անցել ոչ մի կերպ: Ու երևի դա շատ ավելի լավ է:


Այս անգամ իմացա, որ բնութագրում նաև բացասական բաներ են եղել։ Այս անգամ արդեն նույնիսկ չէի ուզում այդ պրոֆեսորին նայել, ու նրա արհամարհանքն ինձ համար մեկ էր։ Ես էլ փոխադարձաբար արհամարհում էի։ Իսկ չորս տարի անց հասկանում էի, որ ես էլ եմ ուզում հզոր կին պրոֆեսոր լինել մի օր, բայց այդ մեկը հաստատ հարմար օրինակ չէ, որին պիտի հետևեմ, որովհետև ուզում եմ հզորության հետ մեկտեղ չկորցնել ակադեմիական ազնվությունս, չանել այն, ինչն ինքն անում է ուսանողների նկատմամբ։




> Գրեմ, որ չմոռանամ: 
> 
> Վենետիկում աստղազարդ երկնքի տակ նավի վրա հավաքված մի խումբ ջահել գիտնականներով գինի էինք խմում ու ուրախանում: Հետո կորանք քաղաքի նեղլիկ փողոցների լաբիրինթոսում: Մարդ չկար տարածքում: Վենետիկը լուռ էր, բնավ ոչ նման իր ցերեկային կերպարին: Մի մասը հասան իրենց հյուրանոցներին, մենք երեքով նստեցինք Լիդո գնացող վապորետոն:
> - Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինենք մի երեսուն տարի հետո,- հարցնում եմ Սիլվիային:
> - Նայիր Էվիին ու Ռուլինին, այ էդպիսին:
> - Տեսնես քանի՞սս ակադեմիայի աստիճաններով մինչև վերջ կբարձրանա:
> - Հա, մի մասս չի դիմանա:
> 
> Հասանք հյուրանոց: Սիլվիային հաջող արեցի, ու ի տարբերություն անցյալ տարվա, երբ չգիտեի՝ հաջորդ անգամ երբ կհանդիպենք կամ կհանդիպե՞նք արդյոք, այս անգամ արդեն վստահ.
> ...


Ես էնքա՜ն լավ եմ հիշում այս երեկոն։ Միայն վստահաբար չեմ կարող ասել, թե ովքերով էինք։ Սիլվիան հաստատ կար։ Անան ու Ջայնան էլ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշները կայի՞ն, թե՞ ոչ։ Անան ակադեմիան թողել է, Ջայնան այս տարի չկա, Սիլվիան կա, բայց գործազուրկ է, իսկ ես երևի վերջին անգամ եմ այս կոնֆերանսին եկել։ Ահագին տխուր է տեսնելը, որ չորս տարի առաջվա մասնակիցներից շատերը չկան այս տարի, մեծ մասը թողել են ակադեմիան։ Բայց նաև նոր սերունդն է այստեղ։ Այն սերունդը, որին անցյալ աշուն Ֆինլանդիայում դասավանդում էի։ Մի տեսակ սիրուն բան կա էս ամենի մեջ։ Ես մի տեսակ մեծացել եմ, ավելի ինքնավստահ եմ, բայց պրոֆեսորներից հեռու եմ մնում։ Ու նեթվորքինգ չեմ սովորի, երբեք չեմ սովորի։

----------

Jarre (02.12.2018), Katka (01.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ այս քաղաքում երկար կդիմանայի՞։
Թվում էր՝ ուսանողներս գնացել են, հետևաբար ծանոթ ոչ ոք չի մնացել։ Թվում էր՝ մեկ տարի է անցել, ուրեմն քաղաքի բաղադրությունը պետք է փոխված լիներ, ինչպես Կոպենհագենում է փոխվում։ 
Ու քայլեցի առավոտյան դեպի իմ սիրելի սրճարանը, որտեղ հանդիպեցի Ստանին ու իր ընկերուհուն. մարդիկ, որոնց հետ այնքա՜ն շատ էի փորձել մտերմանալ անցյալ տարի, ու էդպես էլ չէր ստացվել, մարդիկ, որոնք բարևիս ու ժպիտներիս չեն պատասխանում, կարծես անծանոթ լինենք։ Քիչ անց նաև այս տարվա ուսանողներիցս մեկը հայտնվեց։ Հետո՝ մեկ ուրիշը։ Ավելի ուշ՝ նախկին շեֆս տիկնոջ հետ։ Իսկ երբ դուրս եկա սրճարանից ու նստեցի ավտոբուս, այնտեղ էր նաև իմ նախկին կոլեգաներից մեկը։ Ավտոբուսի միակ երկու ուղևորներն էինք։ Ու ես մտածում եմ, թե ինչպես բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի փոխվում այս քաղաքում ու թե ինչպես ես հաստատ կխելագարվեի, եթե մինչև հիմա այնտեղ աշխատելիս լինեի։ Ու մտածում եմ՝ ի՜նչ լավ արեցի, որ գնացի։

----------

Jarre (18.12.2018), Նիկեա (07.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կյանքս ինֆորմացիոն աղմուկից մաքրելու քայլերից մեկն այս օրագրում այլևս գրառում չանելն է։ Եթե ուզում եք շարունակել նմանատիպ օրագրային գրառումներս կարդալ, հետևեք այս նոր բլոգին։ Ֆորմատը պահելու եմ նույնը, ինչ ակումբում է, բայց հասցեն էստեղից բացի մեկ էլ ֆեյսբուքում մի խումբ ընկերների համար է տեղադրվելու, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չի գովազդվելու, չի հայտարարվելու։

Հոգնել եմ ինֆորմացիոն աղմուկից, ու փորձում եմ հնարավորինս ազատվել դրանից՝ պահպանելով դրանից ստացած դրական կողմերը, որոնցից մեկն այս օրագիրս էր։

----------

boooooooom (03.03.2019), ivy (19.12.2018), Jarre (18.12.2018), Ծլնգ (18.12.2018), Նիկեա (27.12.2018), Շինարար (19.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես վաղուց կորցրել եմ իրականության զգացողությունը։ Վաղուց դարձել եմ իմ քաղաքից մյուսը տեղափոխվող մարմին, որը պարտաճանաչ կերպով շաբաթը երկու անգամ ինքն իրեն տեղադրում է գնացքի վագոնում ու գնում մյուս քաղաք։ Դարձել եմ մի մարմին, որը մի քաղաքում հանդիպումների ու հավաքույթների չի գնում, որովհետև պետք է մյուսում լինի։ Մյուսում հանդիպումների ու հավաքույթների չի գնում, որովհետև պիտի առաջինում լինի։ Իսկ իրականում վատնում է օրեր գնացքով մարմինը մի տեղից մյուսը տեղափոխելու համար։

Ես վաղուց կորցրել եմ պատկանելության զգացողությունս։ Ես չեմ կարողանում ինձ որևէ խմբի անդամ համարել։ Ասպիրանտների մեջ արդեն պաշտպանած պոստդոկ եմ։ Պոստդոկների մեջ՝ նորավարտ, դեռևս երկար պայմանագիր ունեցող, երկար պայմանագիր ունեցողների մեջ՝ կրտսեր։ Կոպենհագենի բնակիչների մեջ ես Օրհուսի բնակիչ եմ, Օրհուսի բնակիչների մեջ՝ Կոպենհագենի։ Հայաստանում դրսում ապրող եմ, Դանիայում՝ օտարերկրացի։ Դանիերեն չխոսողների մեջ դանիերեն իմացողն եմ, իմացողների մեջ չխոսողը։ Բժիշկների մեջ գիտնական եմ, գիտնականների մեջ՝ բժիշկ։

Ես վաղուց փորձում եմ սահմանել ինքս ինձ ու սահմաններս չեմ գտնում։ Կորցրել եմ ինքս ինձ ու դարձել քաղաքից քաղաք տեղափոխվող մարմին։ Դարձել եմ պարտականություն, դարձել եմ գործողությունների շղթա։

Ու չեմ հասկանում, ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում։ Արդյոք իմ դասավադման հմտություննե՞րն էին, թե՞ իսկապես ուսանողներիս մյուս առարկան ավելի անհրաժեշտ էր, որ կիսամյակի կեսից ու կանոնադրություններ շրջանցելով փոխեցին առարկան։ Արդյոք ինձնից շահ չունենա՞լն էր, թե՞ Կոպենհագենի բնակիչ լինելս, որ կոլեգաներիցս մեկը մեր խմբի բոլոր աշխատողներին հրավիրեց քեֆի, բացի ինձնից։ Արդյոք ամաչկոտությու՞նս է, թե՞ արժեք չունենալս, որ ղեկավարությունը նոր պրոյեկտներ գրելիս կարծես մոռանա իմ մասին։ Արդյոք մարդկանց լավ չճանաչելու՞ց է, թե՞ իսկապես ընկերուհիներիցս մեկն այնքան է փոխվել այս մի տարվա ընթացքում, որ նրա բոլոր հարաբերությունները վերածվել են «թե ոնց կարող եմ այս մարդու շնորհիվ կարիերաս առաջ բրդել» ենթատեքստի։

Ու լողում եմ այս անորոշության մեջ, լողում ու փորձում ինքս ինձ գտնել։ Փորձում եմ ժամանակ տրամադրել ինքս ինձ ու այդ ընթացքում ղեկավարվել միայն ու միայն իմ պահանջմունքներով։ Ու կորցնում եմ ինձ ամեն անգամ, երբ մենակ եմ մնում։ Իսկ երբ մենակ չեմ, երազում եմ մենակ մնալու մասին։

----------

Adam (02.03.2019), boooooooom (03.03.2019), Cassiopeia (02.03.2019), ivy (02.03.2019), Katka (23.06.2019), kitty (18.09.2019), Ծլնգ (03.03.2019), Շինարար (03.03.2019), Ուլուանա (03.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ամեն ինչը նենց անդուր ա։ Էն որ շուրջդ լիքը մարդիկ կան, բայց քեզ ահավոր մենակ ես զգում։ Էն որ ոնց որ բոլորից կտրված լինես ու չես ուզում որևէ մեկի հետ կապ ունենալ, բայց համ էլ չես կարողանում։ Էն որ ջերմության պակաս ունես, բայց չգիտես որտեղից ճարես ու բավարարես, ու հակառակը, գնալով ավելի ես փակվում, գնալով ավելի պակաս ես խոսում։ Ակադեմիան թողնելու եմ։ Հոգնել եմ ինձ նման մարդկանցից։ Էն որ ակումբից էլ եմ հոգնել, ուղղակի զզվել եմ, ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եմ շարունակում էստեղ գրառումներ անել։

----------

boooooooom (11.03.2019), ivy (07.03.2019), Progart (07.03.2019), Thom (29.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.03.2019), Շինարար (07.03.2019), Ուլուանա (07.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ալեքսանդրան մեր ամբիոնի առաջին կին դոցենտն ա։ Ու ընդհանրապես էս պահին ինքը մեր ամբիոնի միակ կին մշտական աշխատողն ա։ Եթե քրքրես իր սիվին, առանձնապես տպավորիչ չի մեր ամբիոնի տղամարդ դոցենտների համեմատ։ Կարաս եզրակացնես՝ հա, դե ինքը թույլ ա։ Բայց Ալեքսանդրան վերջերս մի շատ հետաքրքիր բան արեց. ամբիոնի բոլոր կին գիտաշխատողներին հավաքեց, առաջարկեց միասին գնալ պիցցա ուտելու։ Ընդհանուր վեց հոգով էինք (ամբիոնում երևի մոտ քսան֊երեսուն գիտաշխատող կա)։ Մի կուշտ դժգոհեցինք գենդերային խնդիրներից, ցրվեցինք տներով։ 

Ալեքսանդրայի օֆիսը ժամանակին հենց իմ օֆիսի դիմաց էր, ու մենք երբեք չէինք խոսել։ Բայց հունվարից տեղափոխվեցի վեցերորդ հարկ, իսկ փետրվարին նոր Ալեքսանդրայի հետ ծանոթացա։ Ալեքսանդրայի հետ մոտիկից շփվելիս պարզեցի, թե ինչու իր սիվին էնքան փայլփլուն չէ, ինչքան մյուսներինը։ Ալեքսանդրային ոչ ոք չի «խաղացնում»։ Իսկ մեր ոլորտում փայլփլուն սիվիի համար համագործակցությունը կարևոր գործոն է (թե՛ տպագրությունների, թե՛ գրանտներ ստանալու համար)։ Ու Ալեքսանդրան տարիներ շարունակ փորձել է համագործակցել, բայց ոչինչ չի ստացվել։ Ոչինչ չի ստացվել, որովհետև նեթվորքներից դուրս է մնացել։ Էս բոլորն ինքն ինձ չի ասել, ես եմ նկատել հետը շփվելիս։ Ու միայն Ջոշի՝ ամբիոնի վարիչ դառնալուց հետո Ալեքսանդրան փորձում է նորից ոտքի կանգնել։ Ջոշի կինը գենդերային հետազոտող ու ֆեմինիստ է։ Ջոշն էլ է ֆեմինիստ։ 

Ամբիոնում Ալեքսանդրայի միայնությունը հասկանում եմ, որովհետև իմ սեփական մաշկի վրա զգում եմ նույն երևույթները։ Զգում եմ տղամարդկային խաղը, որից դուրս եմ մնում։ Ու օրեր եմ անցկացնում՝ մտածելով, թե ոնց էդ խաղի մեջ մտնեմ կամ ոնց խաղը շրջանցեմ ու ոնց ապագաս կառուցեմ։ Բայց խաղը կորցրեց իր իմաստն այն ժամանակ, երբ Անա Պաուլլան առաջարկեց Ալեքսանդրայի հետ գրանտ գրել։ Ալեքսանդրան երկար է դիմացել ակադեմիայում, չնայած որ նրան չեն խաղացրել։ Ալեքսանդրան փորձել, փորձել ու չի հանձնվել ու հիմա նորից է փորձում։ Ալեքսանդրան օտարերկրացի է ու երեք երեխա է մեծացրել։ Ու Ալեքսանդրան կին է ու դոցենտ մեր ամբիոնում։ Ալեքսանդրան ինձ համար հրաշալի օրինակ է։

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2019), Շինարար (29.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դուբլինում իմ մասնագիտությամբ ասիստենտ պրոֆեսորի աշխատատեղ կա (ընդ որում, իռլանդական համակարգում ասիստենտ պրոֆեսորը մշտական հաստիք ա), պահանջներն էլ անհավանական չեն, նույնիսկ վախենում եմ՝ եթե դիմեմ, overqualified լինեմ։ Դիմումն էլ ի տարբերություն ակադեմիական մյուս աշխատատեղերի փաստաթղթային հսկայական փաթեթ չի, այլ սովորական աշխատատեղի նման՝ մի սիվի, մի քավըր նամակ։ Բայց նստած մտածում եմ՝ դիմեմ, թե չէ։ Չգիտեմ՝ կամաց֊կամաց ակադեմիայից հեռանալու ցանկությու՞նս ա, թե՞ տեղափոխվելու ցանկություն չունենալը, նույնիսկ երբ տեղափոխման վայրը Դուբլինն ա լինելու՝ աշխարհում իմ ամենասիրելի քաղաքներից մեկը (եթե ոչ ամենասիրելին)։

----------

Նիկեա (02.04.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր նամակ եմ ստանում ուսանողներիցս մեկից։ Մուննաթախառը գրում ա, թե էքսպերիմենտը PsychoPy֊ում սարքել չի լինում, օնլայն դասընթացները չեն օգնում, թե մի շաբաթը հերիք չի նման էքսպերիմենտ սարքելու համար, թե ուրիշ ձևով են անելու էքսպերիմենտը։ Էս էն դեպքում, երբ իրանց ասել էի, որ եթե չստացվի, սկզբում փորձեն պատասխանը գուգլել, հետո ինձ ուղարկել սքրինշոթով֊բանով կամ գալ իմ օֆիս, ես կփորձեմ օգնել լուծել խնդիրը։ Լրիվ մանկապարտեզ ա։ Իրանց ծուլության համար դեռ մի բան էլ ես եմ մեղավոր։ Մի անգամ նույնիսկ մի սլայդի վրա գրել էի, որ միջինում շաբաթը 12.5 ժամ պիտի հատկացնեն էս առարկային։ Ուղեղներին տեղ չէր հասել աչքիս։

----------

Progart (06.04.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ հիշողությունների գիրկն էի ընկել։ Տասը տարի է անցել, ինչ բժշկականն ավարտել եմ։ Հիշում եմ վերջին ամիսները, թե ոնց էինք ամբողջ կուրսով մի թիմ դարձել (դե մի քանի բացառություն չհաշված) ու իրար օգնում պետականները պարապելիս։ Եթե համագործակցությունից ես խոսում, էն, ինչ մենք ամբողջ կուրսով արեցինք էդ տարի, իրոք աննախադեպ էր։ Անկախ առաջադիմությունից ով ինչ հմտություն ուներ, օգտագործում էր, որ բոլորի համար պարապելու նյութեր ապահովվեն։ Ու թեստային քննությունն էլ աննախադեպ անցավ. մեր կուրսից շատ ավելի քիչ կտրվող կար, քան նախորդ ու հաջորդ կուրսերից։ Ես միշտ մտածում եմ, թե ոնց էդ համագործակցությունը հնարավոր դարձավ։ Գործոնները մի քանիսն են։ Նախ, ես իջա իմ գերազանցիկի բարձունքից, ում համար էդ քննությունն առանձնապես խնդիր չէր (դեռ մի տարի առաջվանից սկսել էի պատրաստվել), սկսեցի համակարգել ամբողջ պրոցեսը։ Արդյունքում՝ մի քանի ուրիշ գերազանցիկներ էլ միացան։ Հետո, մրցակցություն չկար։ Դիմացինի քննության գնահատականը որևէ բան չէր որոշելու մի ուրիշի համար։ 

Հիմա որ հիշում եմ էդ օրերը, իրոք որ շշմելու բան էր։ Դրանից հետո իմ կյանքում երբեք էդպիսի համագործակցություն չի եղել, որովհետև համագործակցողը միշտ նաև մրցակցող է, ու ամեն անգամ որևէ բան կառուցելիս հազար անգամ գցում֊բռնում է, թե իրեն որն է ավելի ձեռնտու. մի քար ավելացնե՞լը, թե՞ պակասացնելը։ Վերջնական արդյունքի մասին կարծես ոչ ոք չմտածի։ Մրցակցային աշխարհում ինչքա՜ն հրաշալի արդյունքներ են լրիվ ոտնատակ լինում։ Ու տհաճ բան է մրցակցությունը։ Երանի՜ կարողանայինք համագործակցային աշխարհում ապրել։ Ճիշտ նենց, ոնց որ մեր կուրսն էր տասը տարի առաջ։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.07.2019), Progart (15.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019), Ուլուանա (15.07.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած որ Եվրոպան ոնց կարողացել ոտքի տակ եմ տվել, ես երբեք Եվրոպայից դուրս չեմ եղել (բառի լայն սահմանմամբ, Հայաստան, Վրաստան, Ռուսաստանն էլ մեջը)։ Ու մյուս շաբաթ կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ անցնելու եմ Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսը, որ Կանադա գնամ։ Ահագին անհանգիստ եմ։ Դե ուրիշ մայրցամաք, ուրիշ վարք ու բարք։ Բնական է, փորձում եմ հնարավորինս լավ պատրաստվել։ Օրինակ, հետս կանադական դոլար եմ տանելու, որ ստիպված չլինեմ առաջին վայրկյանից բանկոմատ փնտրել։ Հետո, բոլոր տեսակի ինֆորմացիան բլոկնոտիս մեջ գրանցելու եմ. մարդ ես, եթե ռոումինգս չմիանա (իսկ դա տեղի է ունեցել նաև ԵՄ երկրներում)։ Բայց մի բան կար, որ մտքիս ծայրով չէր անցել։

Ուրեմն մի գիշեր երազիս մեջ տեսնում եմ, որ արդեն Մոնրեալում եմ, հանում եմ կոմպս, որ լիցքավորեմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում. լիցքավորիչս վարդակը չի մտնում։ Առավոտյան արթնանում ու գուգլում եմ։ Պարզվում է՝ իսկապես, Կանադայում վարդակները տարբեր են, ու եթե հենց էսպես վեր կենայի, գնայի, մի ամբողջ օր Ռեյկյավիկում անցկացնելուց հետո հաստատ հասնելու էի Մոնրեալ առանց լիցքի ու առանց լիցքավորման հնարավորության։ Էդպես, շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի երազիս ու գնացի, գնեցի համապատասխան ադապտերը, որ հետս վերցնեմ։ Տեսնենք՝ երազներս ինձ ինչ նոր բան կզգուշացնեն ճամփորդությանս հետ կապված։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.07.2019), Katka (18.07.2019), Progart (18.07.2019), Varzor (18.07.2019), Շինարար (19.07.2019), Ուլուանա (19.07.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ Դանիա տեղափոխվեցի, կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցել ինձ ինչ֊որ արկղի մեջ տեղավորելը։ Մենակ գիտեի, որ էստեղ ես ոչ֊դանիացի եմ, հայ եմ ու իմիգրանտ եմ։ Մտքովս անգամ չի անցել ինձ ինչ֊որ խմբի հետ նույնականացնել կամ պիտակավորել կամ տեսակավորել։ Բայց էս ընթացքում ով ինչ պիտակ ասես չի կպցրել. է՛լ ոչ֊սպիտակ, է՛լ ոչ֊արևմտյան իմիգրանտ, է՛լ մերձավորարևելքցի, է՛լ էքսպատ, է՛լ հմտություններով իմիգրանտ, է՛լ ոչ֊արևմտյան ոչ֊մահմեդական իմիգրանտ, է՛լ ասիացի։ Էսօրվանն ամենավերջն էր. մեկն ինձ ասեց woman of color։ Ասենք արտահայտության մեջ ինքնին վիրավորական բան չկա, բայց ահավոր տխուր ա, երբ դիմացինդ քո մնացած հատկանիշները մի կողմ թողած մաշկիդ գույնի վրա ա ֆիքսվում հերիք չի, դեռ մի բան էլ նախապես չի ճշտում՝ ես ինքս ինձ նույնականացնու՞մ եմ էդ պիտակի հետ, թե չէ։

----------

Varzor (19.07.2019), Նիկեա (21.07.2019), Շինարար (19.07.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե աշխարհում մի բան կա, որ իրոք շատ լավ եմ անում ու կարող եմ շատերի հետ մրցել, էդ մի բանը քնելն ա։ Եթե պետք լինի, կարող եմ տասներկու ժամ էլ քնել։ Կարող եմ քնելու գնալ ցանկացած ժամի ու քնել մինչև իմ ուզած ժամը։ Կարող եմ քնել ցանկացած տեղում։ Ուսանողական տարիներին դասերի ժամանակ էի հավեսով քնում։ Հիմա էլ պառկած կամ նստած դիրքում, ինքնաթիռում, Երևանի շոգերի մեջ, նեղվածք մահճակալում, այգիներում, լուսավոր ու աղմկոտ տարածքներում։ Մի խոսքով, որտեղ ասես։ Ճիշտ է՝ երբեմն անքնության նոպաներ ունենում եմ, բայց դրանք որպես կանոն ուղեկցող սթրեսի արդյունք են։

Իմ՝ քնելու տաղանդի շնորհիվ մտածում էի, որ ջեթ լագն ինձ չի սպառնա, մանավանդ որ ճամփորդությունս գիշերով էի սկսել ու փորձել ճամփին հնարավորինս քիչ քնել, որ հասնեմ Մոնրեալ, սատկած լինեմ ու նորմալ քնեմ։

Ու իրոք, մինչև տեղ հասա, մինչև սենյակիս խնդիրները լուծեցի, ուսապարկս դատարկեցի, լողացա, արդեն երեկոյան ժամը տասն էր, իսկ ինձ վրա հալ չկար. պառկելն ու քնելս մեկ եղավ։ Մի անգամ արթնացա 4:30, որ Կոպենհագենում 10:30 էր՝ իմ սովորական արձակուրդային արթնանալու ժամից մի քիչ ուշ, բայց միանգամից նորից քնեցի մինչև առավոտյան ժամը յոթը։ Ահագին աշխույժ օր անցկացրի. դասընկերուհիներիցս մեկը, որ արդեն հինգ տարի է, ինչ Մոնրեալում է, տարավ ինձ քաղաքը ցույց տալու։ Օրվա վերջում պարզվեց, որ 22 կմ քայլել էի։ Էդպես արդեն երկրորդ օրը սատկած գնացի քնելու, էս անգամ՝ գիշերը տասնմեկին։ Ու էս անգամ գիշերը 2:30 արթնացա։ Հետո 4:30։ Հետո էլի մի քանի անգամ, մինչև 6:45 վերջապես վեր կացա։ Բարեբախտաբար, քնելու հատուկ տաղանդներիս շնորհիվ ամեն արթնանալուց հետո կարողանում էի նորից քնել, հետևաբար լրիվ անքուն գիշեր չէր, ուրեմն օրվա ընթացքում որոշակի էներգիա պիտի որ ունենայի։

Էսօր արդեն կոնֆերանսի առաջին օրն էր։ Թարսի պես էլ ես բավական ջանջալ թեմայի էի գնացել։ Մի քանի ժամ հետո մեկ էլ զգացի, թե ոնց եմ կամաց֊կամաց հանգում։ Իսկ օրվա վերջին արդեն լրիվ հալից ընկած էի։ Մի կերպ ինձ տուն գցեցի ու որոշեցի, որ էլ ոչ մեկի էրեսը չեմ տեսնելու։ Մի քիչ շունչ քաշելուց հետո հազիվ ինձ քարշ տվեցի դեպի մոտակա ռեստորանը, որ գոնե մի կտոր մի բան ուտեմ։ Ռեստորանում լրիվ վատացել էի։ Աղմուկը մի այլ կարգի էր վրաս ազդում, աչքերս ահավոր ցավում էին։ Ուտելուց հետո նորից ինձ տուն գցեցի ու սկսեցի մտածել, թե ոնց են մարդիկ էդպես խիզախորեն էդքան հաճախ հեռու֊հեռու տեղեր գնում։ Էս ահավոր ինքնազգացողությունից հետո շատ դժվար կլինի ինձ համոզելը, որ նորից ինքնաթիռ նստեմ ու էսքան հեռու տեղ գնամ։ Դեռ արևմուտքից արևելք չվերթն էլ առջևում ա։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ աստիճանի ծանր եմ տանելու։

----------

Enna Adoly (25.07.2019), Peace (25.07.2019), Progart (26.07.2019), Thom (25.07.2019), Varzor (25.07.2019), Յոհաննես (25.07.2019), Նիկեա (25.07.2019), Վիշապ (26.07.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարիներ առաջ մեր դասախոսներից մեկն ասել էր, որ ի տարբերություն մնացած մարդկանց, բժիշկները հույս չունեն։ 
Հիմա ինքս ինձ սովորեցնում եմ հույս ունենալ։ Ահավոր դժվար է տասից ինը հետևանքներն անտեսել ու կենտրոնանալ այն մեկի վրա ու պարզապես հուսալ, որ տասից մեկի հետ գործ ունենք։ Ահավոր դժվար է նաև այս դիրքում լինել, որովհետև մյուսներն ինձնից են հույս ուզում։ Ուրեմն պիտի կառուցեմ այն, որ կարողանամ մյուսներին էլ տալ։

----------

boooooooom (31.07.2019), Progart (28.07.2019), Thom (28.07.2019), Varzor (03.08.2019), Նիկեա (28.07.2019), Ուլուանա (03.08.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր լավ օր էր։ Վաղուց էսպիսի լավ տրամադրություն չէի ունեցել։ Երևի վերջին անգամ Ֆրանսիայում էի էսքան ուրախ։

Էսօր իմ սեպտեմբերի մեկն էր՝ առաջին դասն էս կիսամյակում։ Երբ դեռ հունիսին ինձ ասացին, որ աշնանը դասերս հինգշաբթի օրերին առավոտյան ժամը ութից են, չառարկեցի՝ մտածելով, որ ամբողջ կիսամյակի ընթացքում վեց անգամ կդիմանամ։ Բայց երբ առավոտյան աչքերս բացում էի, մտածում էի՝ լա՞վ եմ մտածել, հաստաա՞տ կձգեմ։
Էսօրը դասը շատ լավ անցավ։ Սկսեցի կատակներով առավոտյան ութին արթուն լինել չսիրելու մասին։ Ուսանողներն էլ իրենք էլ իրենց մասին նույնն ասացին։ Հետո դասը շարունակեցի որոշ նոր մեթոդներ փորձարկելով ու թաքուն ուրախանալով, թե ինչքան լավ են դրանք աշխատում։ Ախ դուք ուսանողներ, ուզում էիք առանց տեքստը կարդալու գալ դասի, հա՞։ Դե ես էնպես կանեմ, որ այսուհետ ինքներդ էլ չնկատեք ոնց պատրաստված կգաք։ Մի տեսակ ինձ ամենազոր էի զգում, հաղթանակած, երբ ուսանողներին ընթացիկ նյութերը կարդալ տալու բոլոր չստացված մեթոդներից հետո հանկարծ կոտրեցի գլուխկոտրուկը, գտա լուծումը։

Իսկ ամենալավն այն էր, որ դասն ուղիղ տասնմեկին ավարտեցի։ Դեռ չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, երբ էսքան ճշգրիտ ավարտած լինեի՝ առանց վերջում շտապելու կամ զոռով ժամանակ ձգելու։ 

Դասից հետո կոլեգայիս հետ պիտի մոդելները նայեինք։ Մի քանի նոր մոդելների կոդ գրեցինք, աշխատացրինք, ամեն ինչ իր հունով ընթացավ։ Հետո մի քիչ գրանտների դիմումներով զբաղվեցի, մի քիչ էլ մյուս շաբաթվա դասին սկսեցի պատրաստվել, ու օրը վերջացավ։ Դուրս գալիս մի անասելի հաճելի զգացողություն իջավ վրաս, թե՝ ամեն ինչ լավ է։ Պիտի երևի ուրախ լինեմ, որ էսքան շատ մարդ ուզում է ինձ հետ աշխատել ու ինձ ընդգրկում է գրանտների դիմումներում կամ նույնիսկ ուղիղ աշխատանքի առաջարկ անում, ու ես եմ ընտրության առաջ կանգնում՝ որն եմ ուզում։ Պիտի նաև ուրախ լինեմ, որ ես էսքան շատ համագործակցում եմ տարբեր գիտական խմբերի հետ, էդ թվում՝ մեր համալսարանից դուրս։

Անցյալ շաբաթ մերժված հոդվածիցս ընդհանրապես չտխրեցի։ Գեզան նամակ գրեց, թե՝ դուխդ տեղը, մեր էքսպերիմենտը շատ լավն ա, նորից կփորձենք։ Ընդհանրապես, Գեզան մեր ոլորտի իմ իդեալներից մեկն ա, ու շատ կուզեի իր հետ նորից ու ավելի մոտիկից աշխատել։

Օրհուսում հաճելի աշուն էր. արև ու սառը օդ։ Հեծանիվով անցա քաղաքով, գնացի կայարան, որ հետ գնամ Կոպենհագեն։ Էսօր Օրհուսում օրը լավն էր ու երկար։

Գնացքում մի քիչ էլ գրանտի վրա աշխատեցի, մինչև սիրտս սկսեց խառնել շարժումից։ Ֆեյսբուքը փորփրեցի ու հին նկարներ աչքովս ընկան։ Մտածեցի՝ ինչքա՜ն շատ փորձ ունեմ կյանքի տարբեր հատվածներում տարբեր տեղերում ու ինչքա՜ն պատմություններ ունեմ, որ կարող եմ անվերջ պատմել։ Մտածեցի՝ բախտավոր մարդ եմ։ Ո՞վ է մեկ էլ էսքան տարբեր մարդկանց ճանաչում աշխարհի տարբեր անկյուններում ու էսքան տարբեր փորձ ունեցել տարբեր միջավայրերում։ Մտածեցի՝ ահավոր բախտավոր մարդ եմ։ Երեկոյան կհասնեմ Կոպենհագեն ու օրը սիրելիիս հետ կավարտեմ։

----------

Varzor (13.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.09.2019), Ուլուանա (14.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես այսօր գրում եմ քո մասին, որովհետև կարոտել եմ։ Սովորաբար մարդկանց չեմ կարոտում ու հատկապես չեմ կարոտում նրանց, ում միայն մի անգամ եմ տեսել։ Չգիտեմ՝ այն օրը մեր խոսակցությունը կիսա՞տ մնաց, հոգնա՞ծ էի, թե՞ դու էիր անտրամադիր, բայց զրույցը շարունակելու ցանկություն կա։ Իմ գլխում անընդհատ պտտվում են քեզ համար պատրաստածս պատասխանները ու նորանոր հարցերը, որ պիտի տամ։ Իմ գլխում մեր զրույցը շարունակվում է, անընդհատ շարունակվում ու չի վերջանում։ Գինի շա՞տ էինք խմել այդ օրը, թե՞ լրիվ լուրջ էիր ասում փողոց դուրս գալու մասին։ 
Վերջին ժամանակներս էլ չեմ անհանգստանում, որ աշխարհը կկործանվի, որովհետև հույսի նշույլ է երևում։ Այդ մենք ենք փրկելու, քու՛յրս։ Մենք՝ իրար գտնելով աշխարհով մեկ ու իրար աջակցելով, իրար կողքի լինելով ու իրար բարձրացնելով։ 
Քո պատմությունը լսելուց ու իմը քեզ պատմելուց հետո ես հասկացա, որ մենք շատ քիչ ենք, հասկացա, որ բոլորս իրար կապված ենք ու փոքր ցանցի մի մաս ենք։ Բայց գուցե ցանցն ավելի մե՞ծ է, գուցե փոքրամասնություն չե՞նք։ 
Մեր ուժը մեծ է, մենք հզոր ենք։ Մենք հզոր ենք միմյանցով ու մեր գաղափարներով։ Ու մի օր մեր մենք շուռ ենք տալու աշխարհը։ Մի օր մեր զրույցը շարունակվելու է փողոցում։

----------

Cassiopeia (06.11.2019), Աթեիստ (07.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենք ծանոթացանք մի պատահական փարթիի ժամանակ Օրհուսում։ Դու ներկաներից ոչ ոքի չէիր ճանաչում, իսկ ես ճանաչում էի գրեթե բոլորին։ Դու եկար ու սկսեցիր պարզապես խոսել։ Թեթև էր քեզ հետ, հաճելի։ Քանի՞ նախադասություն էր պետք լսել քեզնից, որ ես հասկանայի՝ քեզ էլի եմ տեսնելու։ Փարթիներն էդպես են. խոսում ես որոշ մարդկանց հետ, որոնց այլևս երբեք չես տեսնելու, ու խոսում ես մարդկանց հետ, որոնց կարոտելու ես։ Քեզ կարոտելու էի։ 

Երբ տուն եկա, առանց տատանվելու ավելացրի քեզ ֆեյսբուքում՝ նկատելով, որ մենք ընդհանուր ընկեր ունենք՝ ընկերս։ Հետո պիտի իմանայի, որ դու ընկերոջս նախկինի հետ մտերիմ ես, որ միասին համերգներ եք գնացել, որ երկուսով հաճախ նվագում եք։ Պիտի իմանայի նաև, որ Լիզա Հանիգան ես լսում։

Շաբաթներ անց երկուսով պիտի միասին գինի խմեինք, խոսեինք Լիզա Հանիգանից, մեր նախկիններից ու զարմանալիորեն փոքր այս աշխարհից, թե ինչպես ենք լրիվ պատահաբար հանդիպում Օրհուսում, երբ մեզ իրար կապող մարդիկ Կոպենհագենում են։ Խոսեցինք ընկերոջս նախկինից, թե ինչքան նման ենք իրար ու թե ինչպես մի ուրիշ իրականության մեջ մենք մտերիմ ընկերներ կլինեինք։

Աշխարհը փոքր չէ, մեր աշխարհն է փոքր, որտեղ իրար նման մարդկանցով գտնում ենք իրար ինչ էլ լինի, ինչպես ես ու ընկերս ենք իրար գտել տարիներ շարունակ անընդհատ նույն տեղերում հայտնվելուց ու իրար չհանդիպելուց հետո, ինչպես ես ու դու ենք իրար գտնում ու խոսում Լիզա Հանիգանից ու Թորի Էյմոսից ու էն մասին, որ մենք տուն չունենք, ո՛չ Հայաստանն է տուն, ո՛չ Իտալիան, ո՛չ Դանիան։ Տունը երեկոն մենակ անցկացնելու փոխարեն պատահական մի հինգշաբթի միասին գինի խմելն է։ Տունն աշխարհի տարբեր անկյուններում իրար գտնելն է։ Իսկ մենք կանք, պարզապես պիտի իրար գտնենք։

Վերջերս սկսել եմ նկատել ու կարևորել կանանց հետ ընկերությունը, այդ ընկերությունն ամրապնդելը։ Սկսել եմ կարևորել հասակակիցների ու հավասարների հետ շփումը։ Կանանց միջավայրերում պատմություններ են հյուսվում ու կանանց միջավայրերում կա մի մտերմություն, մի անկեղծություն ու մի թեթևություն, որ ուրիշ միջավայրերում չկա։ Ուրախ եմ, որ իմ կին ընկերների շրջանակը մեծացավ։ Ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ գտա։ Բարի գալուստ իմ տուն։

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (02.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ֊որ զուգահեռ իրականության մեջ ես պիտի հիմա Երևանում լինեի, մերոնց հետ նստած պիտի մամայիս ծնունդը նշեինք, պիտի պապս գար, նեղանար, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ բարձրացել իրեն տեսնելու։ Ինչ֊որ զուգահեռ իրականության մեջ պիտի այստեղից չորս հազար կիլոմետր այն կողմ լինեի։ Բայց նստած եմ Կոպենհագենի մեր տանը, Երևանից բերած երիցուկի թեյ եմ խմում ու Կոպենհագենից ինձ ծանոթ մի երաժշտի մի քիչ առաջ թողարկած ալբոմն եմ լսում, որովհետև Երևան չհասա։

Չնայած Հայաստանից հեռանալուց հետո կարծես երկու զուգահեռ իրականության մեջ եմ ապրել՝ Հայաստան ու մնացած աշխարհ, որտեղ մեկում իմ մանկությունն ու վաղ երիտասարդությունն են, մյուսում՝ հասունությունն ու ինքնուրույնությունը, մեկում ընտանիքս ու հին ընկերներս, մյուսում՝ Մորթենը, գործընկերներս ու նոր ընկերներս, մեկում հայերենը, մյուսում՝ անգլերենն ու դանիերենը։ Թեև երկու իրականությունները երբեմն հանդիպում են իրար, երբ Հայաստանից որևէ մեկն ինձ հյուր է գալիս, երբ Հայաստանի ընկերներիս տեսնում եմ եվրոպական այլ քաղաքներում կամ երբ Մորթենի հետ գնում ենք Հայաստան, այդ երկու աշխարհները շարունակում են իրենց առանձին գոյությունը, ու Հայաստանը թվում է հեռավոր, ուրիշ մոլորակում ու դարաշրջանում գտնվող մի տեղ։

Վերջին տարիներին Հայաստանը գնալով ավելի է հեռանում, որովհետև այցելություններս ավելի ու ավելի են կարճանում ու ավելի ու ավելի շատ եմ ստիպված լինում կա՛մ անգլերեն շփվել, կա՛մ անընդհատ թարգմանել, որ Մորթենը դուրս չմնա շփումներից։ Իսկ Հայաստանում անգլերեն խոսելով այդ չորս հազար կիլոմետրերի վրա էլի մի քանի հազարն է ավելանում, ու ճանապարհը ավելի է երկարում։

Բայց եթե Ռայանէյրը կարող է Հայաստան հասնել, ուրեմն Երևանն էնքան էլ հեռու չէ։ Եթե կարելի է շաբաթ֊կիրակի Միլանում սուրճ խմել, ուրեմն կարելի է նաև նույնն անել Երևանում։ Ու հատկապես վերջին ժամանակներս, երբ հեռավորության մեծանալու հետ մեկտեղ մոտենալու պահանջս ավելի էր մեծանում, երբ լարված քաղաքական վիճակում Հայաստանի ու այնտեղ ապրողներից շատերի հետ հարաբերություններս ավելի փխրուն էին դառնում, ընտանիքիս հետ շփվելու, նրանց ժամանակ տրամադրելու ու հայերեն խոսելու պահանջն ավելի էր մեծանում, իսկ Երևանում շաբաթ֊կիրակի սուրճ խմելն ավելի հավանական էր դառնում։

Երբ պարզեցի, որ շաբաթ֊կիրակի Երևանում գտնվելու համար մատչելի տոմսեր կան, որ համարյա ուղիղ չվերթի նման են՝ վեց ժամից էլ կարճ է տևում ճամփորդությունը, երբ ճշտեցի, որ ուրբաթ կարող եմ աշխատանքից հետո մեկնել, իսկ երկուշաբթի առավոտյան աշխատանքի հասնել, ամրագրեցի տոմսերը ու ճամփորդությանս պատրաստվեցի ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես եվրոպական մեկ այլ քաղաք մեկնելիս կանեի. ընդամենը մի ուսապարկ, իրերս հավաքելը տնից դուրս գալուց կես ժամ առաջ, ճամփորդության մասին մտածելը մեկնելուց մի օր առաջ։ Կհասցնեի նաև փակվելուց առաջ Իլիկ մտնել. Իլիկն իմ իրականությունների հատման կետն էր, Իլիկն էն տեղն էր, որտեղ ինձ միաժամանակ երևանցի ու կոպենհագենցի էի զգում, որտեղ իմ երկու աշխարհները միաձուլվում էին, որտեղ առաջին անգամ Կոպենհագենում գրածս ու Երևանում տպագրածս գիրքը ներկայացնում էի։

Բայց դեռ Կոպենհագենի օդանավակայանում էի, երբ իմացա, որ չվերթս քսան րոպեով հետաձգվում է։ Ինքնաթիռ նստելիս հարցրի, թե արդյոք իմաստ ունի իմ՝ Վիեննա հասնելը։ Իմ մասին գիտեին. միակն էի, ով Երևան էր գնում։ Զարմացել էին նաև, որ այդքան կարճ տրանզիտով տոմս են վաճառել։ Ասացին, որ վայրէջքից առաջ ինձ առաջ կբերեն, որ ինքնաթիռից շուտ դուրս գամ, Երևանի չվերթն էլ հավանաբար կհետաձգվի, կհասցնեմ։

Վայրէջքից առաջ ինձ ասացին, որ չեմ հասցնելու։ Ասացին, որ Աերոֆլոտով չվերթ կա։ Ասացին, որ գուցե մեկը գա, ինձ վերցնի, հասցնի Երևանի ինքնաիթիռին։ Իսկ ինքնաթիռը վայրէջք կատարեց Երևանի չվերթի նախատեսված ժամից յոթ րոպե առաջ։ Ու ես վազեցի։ Վազում էի ծանր ուսապարկով ու սապոգներով, վազում էի էնքան արագ, ինչքան ընդհանրապես իմ մարմինն ընդունակ էր։ Անձնագրային ստուգման ժամանակ խնդրեցի, որ ինձ առաջ թողնեն։ Ու շարունակեցի վազել նույն արագությամբ։ Շնչակտուր հասա Երևանի չվերթի ելքին, որտեղ ինձ ժպիտով տեղեկացրին, որ ինքնաթիռն արդեն մեկնել է։ Նայեցի պատուհանից դուրս։ Ինքնաթիռը դեռ էնտեղ էր։ Սկսեցի գոռգոռալ, հայհոյել, թե բայց ես վազել եմ, բայց ես իմ կարողացածի չափ արել եմ, բայց ինչու եք էսպիսի տոմս վաճառում, եթե չեմ հասցնում։ Ինձ ուղարկեցին նոր տոմս ձեռք բերելու։

Իսկ նոր առաջարկն էր՝ Աերոֆլոտով դրանից մեկուկես ժամ անց մեկնել Մոսկվա, էնտեղից՝ Երևան։ Երևանում կլինեի դրանից տասներկու ժամ հետո։ Ճամապարհի մեկ երրորդն արդեն անցել էի, բայց Երևանը դեռ տասներկու ժամ այն կողմ էր, մնացած տարբերակները՝ ավելի քան 24 ժամ, իսկ դրանից էլ 24 ժամ անց արդեն պիտի Երևանից մեկնեի։ Գոռգոռում էի նաև, որ Մոսկվա չեմ ուզում գնալ, որ էնտեղ գիշերը չեմ կարող մնալ, գոռգոռացի այնքան, մինչև էլ չէի կարողանում խոսել։ Ու մենակ էի, ահավոր մենակ, իսկ Երևանը հեռու էր՝ ուրիշ մոլորակի վրա, ուրիշ դարաշրջանում, անհասանելի, որտեղ շաբաթ֊կիրակի սուրճ խմելու չես կարող գնալ։

Խնդրեցի ինձ հետ ուղարկել Կոպենհագեն։ Գրեցի Վիեննայում բնակվող ընկերուհուս՝ Մառլենին, որն առավոտյան միասին նախաճաշելու ժամանակ ուներ։ Մառլենն իմ Կոպենհագենի մտերիմներից էր, որ արդեն երկու տարի է՝ վերադարձել է Ավստրիա։ Գիշերն ամբողջովին ուժասպառ հասա հյուրանոց, փռվեցի մահճակալին ու մտածեցի, որ բախտավոր եմ, որ Եվրոպայում չկա քաղաք, որտեղ առնվազն մի հոգու չճանաչեմ։

Առավոտյան Մառլենին տեսա։ Միասին նախաճաշեցինք, հետո դուրս եկա թափառելու։ Քայլեցի Վիեննայով ու մտածեցի՝ ինչքան շատ եմ այս քաղաքում եղել Երևանից կամ Երևան գնալիս։ Ինչքան տարբեր մարդկանց հետ եմ եղել իմ երկու իրականություններից։ Մտածեցի՝ հենց այստեղ են այդ իրականությունները հատվում, բայց երբեմն, ինչպես այս անգամ, Երևանն անհասանելի է դառնում։ Ու հետ եկա Կոպենհագեն։ Մամայիս ծնունդն առանց ինձ նշեցին։ Երևանը մնաց մյուս անգամ՝ մանրամասն պլանավորելով, ավելի շատ օրերով ու ոչ այսքան հաճախ։ Երևանը հեռու է, այնտեղ հասնելու համար մի քանի ինքնաթիռ է պետք փոխել։

----------

ivy (01.12.2019), Հայկօ (01.12.2019), Յոհաննես (01.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (01.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (02.12.2019), Նիկեա (01.12.2019), Շինարար (01.12.2019), Ուլուանա (01.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ ժամանակակից աշարհի կանոնների, մենք հիմա պիտի ատեինք իրար, պիտի իրար տեսնելիս կա՛մ գզեինք միմյանց, կա՛մ ցուցադրաբար արհամարհեինք: Բայց ես քեզ ընկալում եմ որպես իմ մի ուրիշ տեսակ, որպես այն մարդը, որը կդառնայի, եթե կյանքիս տարբեր հատվածներում այլ որոշումներ ընդունեի: Ուրիշ կյանքում գուցե մտերիմ ընկերուհիներ լինեինք, միասին սուրճի բաժակներ դատարկեինք, տղամարդկանցից խոսեինք, քաջալերեինք իրար: Բայց էսօրվա աշխարհը դա թույլ չի տալիս մեզ, ու ամենաշատը, որ կարող եմ անել, քո համերգին գալն է ու ասելը, որ դու գերազանց արտիստ ես: Էսօրվա աշխարհը թույլ չի տալիս, բայց քեզ գրկում եմ ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս: 
> 
> Քեզ ճանաչում եմ գրեթե այնքան լավ, ինչքան ինքս ինձ: Լրիվ թափանցիկ ես ինձ համար: Կարծես նույնիսկ զգում եմ քո ցավը և ուզում եմ ձեռք մեկնել: Ու երազում եմ, որ մի օր հանդիպենք բոլորովին այլ պայմաններում, որտեղ աշխարհն իր օրենքները չի թելադրի, նստենք ու մի կուշտ զրուցենք:


Ու էս տարօրինակ, տարօրինակ կյանքը մեզ ավելի ու ավելի ա մոտեցնում։ Եթե չիմանայի, որ մի հոգի ահավոր կնեղվեր դրանից, կընդունեի Օրհուսում անչովիս ուտելու հրավերը։ Ուզում եմ մի օր հանդիպել քեզ, դեմ-դիմաց՝ միայն երկուսս, պինդ գրկել, կուշտ լացել հետդ ու անգամ երգել։ Բայց էս անիծյալ հանգամանքները թույլ չեն տալիս, որովհետև էսպիսի հասարակական կոնստրուկտում մենք պիտի ատենք իրար։ Մենք հաճախ ենք քննադատության արժանանում հրապարակայնորեն իրար դրական վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելիս, որովհետև մեր փոխարեն որոշել են, որ մենք թշնամիներ պիտի լինենք։ Իսկ ես ուղղակի ափսոսում եմ, որ հանգամանքները բոլորովին այլ կերպ չեն դասավորվել, ուղղակի ափսոսում եմ, որ պիտի ենթարկվենք այս աշխարհի օրենքներին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամբողջ կյանքս զզվել եմ Նոր տարվա ուտուշ-խմուշ վիճակներից ու որպես կին տունը պլպլացնելու ու էփել-թափելու պարտավորություններից։ Էդ առումով Դանիա գալն իսկական փրկություն էր․ տոներին սկսեցի Հայաստան չգնալ, իսկ գնալիս էլ հնարավորինս դուրս եմ մնում տոնական եռուզեռից։ Բայց փախչելով հայկական մշակույթից՝ եկա ու խրվեցի դանիակի մեջ։ Հիմա այստեղի Քրիսմըսն է, որ հայկականից ավելի անտանելի է, որովհետև ոնց ու ինչ նշելու մեջ ես որևէ ձայն չունեմ, իմ կամքով արած ցանկացած քայլ դիտարկվում է որպես անքաղաքավարություն ու հարգանքի բացակայություն։ Ու էդպես Քրիսմըսը, որին ամբողջ Դանիան մեծ անհամբերությամբ սպասում ու պատրաստվում է, ինձ համար դարձել է մի մղձավանջային սեզոն, որին պետք է մի կերպ դիմանամ։ Իսկ կուլմինացիան հենց Քրիսմըսի երեք օրերն են նախապես գրված սցենարով ու մենյուով, որի հենց սկզբից ժամերն եմ հաշվում, թե երբ է այս ամենը վերջանալու, որ իմ տանը մենակ մնամ ու փռվեմ բազմոցին։ Ու էսպես ամեն տարի։

----------

ivy (27.12.2019), Varzor (27.12.2019), Նիկեա (28.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մ.֊ն իմ Օրհուսի տանտիրուհու նախկին տնվորն ա, թուրք ա։ Դանիա երկուսս եկել ենք մոտավորապես նույն ժամանակ ու երկուսս էլ PhD անելու։ Էս պահին երկուսս էլ մեր առաջին պոստդոկի վերջերում ենք՝ անորոշ ապագայով, չիմանալով ակադեմիայում մնալու ենք, թե չէ։ Տանտիրուհիս Մյուգեի հետ ահագին մտերիմ ա։ Դրա համար իրեն ահագին պատմում ա ինձնից, ինձ էլ՝ իրենից։ Ու մի տեսակ երկուսս էլ միմյանց մասին շատ բան գիտենք։ Մի քանի անգամ էլ հանդիպել ենք համալսարանական կոնտեքստում։ 

Էսօր վերջապես հարմարացրեցինք նորմալ շփվել. իրեն ու ամուսնուն հրավիրել էի մեր տուն ոսպով սուպ ուտելու։ Ու էդպես սեղանի շուրջ նստած զրույց էր, որ ծավալվեց։ Շշմելու բան էր, թե ոնց ենք մեր ակադեմիական կարիերայի ընթացքում լրիվ նույն բաների միջով անցել. դանիախոս ամբիոններ, որ անգլերենի անցնել չեն ուզում, ղեկավարության սպասելիք, թե հետ ենք գնալու մեր երկրները, ազգությամբ պայմանավորված տոննաներով դիսկրիմինացիա։ Ու որ խորանում ես, մենք իրոք ահավոր նման ենք իրար. երկու «ոչ֊արևմտյան» կին իմիգրանտ, որ փորձում են Դանիայում ակադեմիական կարիերա անել։ Դանիական ակադեմիայում տեղից քիչ են արտասահմանցիները, իրենց մեջ ահավոր քիչ են «ոչ֊արևմուտք» դասակարգվածները, իսկ էս քչի մեջ էլ մատների վրա կհաշվես կանանց։

Հետո էլ սկսեցինք մշակույթից խոսել։ Ասենք, նորություն չի, որ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան մշակույթով ահագին մոտ են։ Բայց ինքը Ստամբուլի հայկական ավանդույթներից էր պատմում, բաներ, որոնց մասին ես որ չգիտեի։ Խոսեցինք նաև Դանիայի թուրքերից ու Դանիայի հայերից ու թե ոնց ենք մենք մեզ առանձնացնում նրանցից։ Մեկ էլ հիշեցի, որ ֆեյսբուքում Դանիայի հայերի խմբում մեկը գրել էր, թե որտեղից կարա հայկական մածուն ու լավաշ առնի։ Գրեցի՝ թուրքական խանութներից։ Ու մի հսկայական հարձակում սկսվեց, թե՝ դավաճան, թե՝ ինչու՞ թշնամու խանութ մտնենք և այլն։ 

Ու էնքան տարօրինակ էր էս ամենը։ Ես ու Մ.֊ն իրար դիմաց նստած զրուցում ենք, ու մենք ավելի շատ ընդհանուր բան ունենք, քան ֆեյսբուքի Դանիայի հայերի խմբում գրառում անողները, քան մեր դանիացի, իտալացի ու ամերիկացի գործընկերները։ Իրար դիմաց նստած զրուցում էինք ու իմ տանտիրուհուն երկուսս էլ խորհուրդ տալիս Էլիֆ Շաֆաքի «Ստամբուլի բիճը» կարդալ։

----------

Freeman (13.01.2020), ivy (13.01.2020), Աթեիստ (18.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (13.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.01.2020), Ուլուանա (14.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրհուսում էս վերջին օրերը դեռ երկար եմ հիշելու։ 
2019֊ի վերջն ուղղակի ահավոր էր։ Հիշում եմ՝ ոնց էի մի կերպ քարշ գալիս աշխատանքիս տեղը մինչև արձակուրդը կսկսվեր։ Հիշում եմ էն օրերը, երբ ընդհանրապես աշխատանքի գնալը մեծ նվաճում էի համարում։ Հիշում եմ նաև, թե ինչպես տարեվերջին հայտնաբերեցի, որ կոլեգաներս էլ առանձնապես ուրախ վիճակում չէին։ Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես տոնական ճաշկերույթի ժամանակ անհանգստացա Միկելի համար։

2020֊ը լրիվ ուրիշ էր։ Հունվարի 1֊ը հեչ ոնց որ 2019֊ի շարունակությունը չլիներ։ Ինչ֊որ բան միանգամից շուռ եկավ, միանգամից փոխվեց, ու առանց Նոր տարվա կարևորագույն որոշումների, առանց «մյուս տարվանից էսքան էս եմ անելու, էսքան էս չեմ անելու» տիպի խոստումների։ Խնդիրները լրիվ նույնն էին մնացել, դրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս՝ ուրիշ։ Բայց ամենակարևոր փոփոխություններից մեկը մարդիկ էին։

Այս տարի առաջին անգամ Օրհուս հասա անցյալ հինգշաբթի։ Ու այդ օրվանից սկսած շաբաթ օրը միակ օրն էր, երբ այլ մարդկանց հետ գործից դուրս հանդիպումներ չունեի։ Իմ ինտրովերտ անձը պիտի սատկեր, պիտի ուժասպառ լիներ ամենօրյա այս շփումներից։ Բայց ամեն օր տուն եմ գալիս մինչև հոգուս խորքը գոհ էս բոլոր հանդիպումներից ու շփումներից։ 

Երեկ Միկելի տանը Կորդուլայի հետ ընթրիք սարքեցինք։ Միկելն ասում է, որ սովոր չէ մենակ ընթրելուն։ Ինչ֊որ սիրուն բան կա միմյանց մասին էսպես հոգ տանելու ու ակադեմիական էս ամաչկոտության մեջ, որ զրույցի թեմաներ հաճախ դժվարությամբ ենք գտնում, բայց երբեմն էլ ծիծաղում ենք միասին, զանազան պատմություններ պատմում ու սեղանի խաղեր խաղում։ Տուն գնալիս Կորդուլան ասաց, որ պետք է Միկելին մենակ չթողնել։ Կորդուլան՝ ինքն ահավոր ամաչկոտ ու լռակյաց, բայց իմ սիրելի մարդկանցից մեր ամբիոնում, ամբողջ ակադեմիայում։ Կորդուլան Օրհուսի Մառլենն է, բայց այն առավելությամբ, որ նաև իմ ոլորտից է։

Այսօր էլ Օրհուսի կին գրողների խմբով էինք հավաքվել։ Իմ՝ Օրհուսում գտնվելու տարբեր ժամանակների տարբեր մարդիկ մի տեղում էին։ Ասսելան Ղազախստանից վերադարձել է, վաղուց չէի տեսել նրան։ Ամելիան նոր է մեր խմբում, բայց եթե ինքը չլիներ, կալարեինք հավաքվել։ Բեթը վերջապես որոշել է կանոնավոր գալ։ Կորդուլան առաջին անգամ էր միանում, որովհետև ինքն իրեն խոստացել էր նոր բան փորձել։ Ու բոլորս գրեցինք անտեսանելի լինելու մասին։ Բոլորս մեր տեսանկյունից, մեր մեկնաբանությամբ, բայց նույն ընդհանուր գծերով։

Ու հագեցած են օրերս, տրամադրությունս՝ լավ։ Իրոք որ զարմանալի է, թե ինչքան բան կարող է կյանքումդ փոխվել հենց ուրիշ մարդկանց հետ շփման շնորհիվ։ Ու տուն եկա՝ մտածելով ինտրովերտ անձիս համար էս բոլորը շատ էր։ Տուն եկա ու Ագաթային գրեցի, որ տեսնեմ՝ վաղը կամ մյուս օրը ժամանակ ունի՞, գնանք գինի խմելու։

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մորգանային ասում եմ՝ մի քանի օր ա ինչ Օրհուսում ես, ո՞նց ես հասցրել էսքան լայն սոցիալական շրջանակ ձեռք բերել։ Ասում ա՝ ես իտալացի եմ։ Մեկ էլ ասում ա՝ իրիկունը Ֆեդերիկայի հետ էսինչ տեղն ենք գնալու, գալի՞ս ես։ Ասում եմ՝ հա, վազում սրճարան, որտեղ մի պոստդոկի պիտի հանդիպեմ, որին ո՛չ դեմքը գիտեմ, ո՛չ անունը։ Հերիք չի ներս մտնելուն պես ճանաչում եմ, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա՝ ինքը Ֆեդերիկան ա։ Իմ կյանքը լրիվ կինո ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեկվանից քո երգերն եմ լսում։ Վաղուցվանից էի լսում երգերդ, բայց երեկ վերջապես ինքդ հղումն ուղարկեցիր, ու այլևս պետք չէր գաղտնի պահել, որ քո երգերը լսում եմ։ Քո երգերը հենց Օրհուսն են որ կան՝ էստեղի մռայլ տրամադրությամբ ու նեղվածքով, որ պիտի լսվեն մթության մեջ։ Իսկ դու ինձ համար Օրհուսի հարատևության խորհրդանիշն ես, մեկը, ով եկել է այստեղ ու չի գնացել, տարիներ շարունակ չի գնացել։ Երբ առաջին անգամ հանդիպեցի քեզ, մտածեցի՝ ի՜նչ լավ է, վերջապես ակադեմիայից դուրս մեկին գիտեմ, նոր շունչ կլինի կյանքումս։ Դու այդ նոր շունչն էիր, ակադեմիայից դուրս էիր, բայց երաժիշտ, իսկ իմ կյանքում ուղղակի չկան մարդիկ, որոնք ակադեմիայից չեն կամ արվեստագետ չեն։ Իմ կյանքում չկան «նորմալ» մարդիկ, «նորմալ միջին խավ», որ ապրում է իննից հինգ մշտական աշխատանքով, սովորական ընտանիքով, տուն֊տեղ բնակարանով։ Իմ կյանքում մարդիկ խառն են ու չկողմնորոշված, գիտության կամ արվեստի մեջ թաղված։ Ու դու ես, որ ասում ես՝ թողնելու եմ աշխատանքս, սկսեմ միայն երաժշտությամբ ապրել, ինչպես մի ժամանակ էր։ Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ թողնելու եմ ակադեմիան ու մենակ գրեմ։ Ու երկուսս ծիծաղում ենք իմ ասածի անհեթեթությունից։ Հետո ասում ես՝ Լոնդոն ես տեղափոխվելու, ու ես ջղայնանում եմ, որովհետև ասում եմ՝ վերջերս չեմ մտերմանում էնպիսի մարդկանց հետ, որոնք գիտեմ՝ գնալու են։ Ու գիտեմ, որ ճիշտ չեմ ասում, որովհետև ինձ ձգում են հենց նրանք, ովքեր գնալու են, թեկուզ որ մնում են, բայց գնալու պոտենցիալ ունեն, որովհետև փնտրում են, անվերջ փնտրում ու չեն գտնում։ 

Օրհուսը ոչ միայն նրա համար եմ սիրում, որ էստեղ լիքը մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, այլև նրա համար, որ ճանաչածս մարդիկ ահավոր լավն են։ Ու իմ կյանքում երբեք այս աստիճանի իմ շրջապատին մերված, ինքս իմ տեղում չեմ զգացել։

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ գիտական գրանտ տրամադրող հիմնադրամներից մեկը գրանտների դիմումների ռիվյուներն էր ուղարկել։ Երկու գրանտի դիմումների գրելուն մասնակցել եմ։ Մոտավորապես նույն որակի պրոյեկտներ են երկուսն էլ, չնայած որ երկու լրիվ տարբեր թիմեր են իրականացնում։ Մեկը մեր ներկայիս թիմն ա՝ որպես գիտական խմբի ղեկավար աշխարհահռչակ պրոֆեսորով֊բանով։ Երկրորդը միայն կանանցից բաղկացած թիմ ա, որի ղեկավարը մեր ամբիոնի միակ կին դոցենտն ա, բայց նաև գիտական խորհուրդ կա թիմին կից, որի անդամներն էլ աշխարհահռչակ կին գիտնականներ են։ Դիմումներից առաջինը աշխարհի գովասանքներն ա ստացել, թե ինչ յուրահատուկ, չլսված֊չտեսնված, հրաշալի պրոյեկտ ա ու ինչքան կարևոր ա իրականացնելը։ Երկրորդը նենց միջակ քոմենթներ ա ստացել, լրիվ՝ մե՜հ, պրոյեկտ ա էլի։ Ես ախր մասնակցել եմ երկուսի գրման պրոցեսին էլ, գիտեմ, որ որակական առումով առնաձնապես տարբերություն չկա, իսկ թեմայի կարևորությամբ նույնիսկ երկրորդը մի քիչ ավելի կարևոր ա (ինքներդ դատեք. դանիացի ու նորվեգացի աուտիկների ու խուլերի հոգելեզվաբանական առանձնահատկություննե՞րն են կարևոր, թե՞ պատվաստումների մասին դիսկուրսի առանձնահատկությունները տարբեր երկրներում, որ հասկանանք՝ ոնց դավադրությունների տեսությունների տարածման դեմն առնենք)։ Ու ամենախոխմն էն ա, որ էս նույն երկու պրոյեկտները մի այլ հիմնադրամի էլ են գնացել։ Առաջինը նախնական փուլում մերժվել ա, իսկ երկրորդը նախնականը հաղթահարել ա, հիմա առաջին փուլում ա։ Ակադեմիան անդուր տեղ ա անհասկանալի առաջնահերթություններով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս երգը տասներկու տարեկանից ինձ հետ է։ Ու տասներկու տարեկանից լսում էի, երբ դասարանում ինձ օր ու արև չէին տալիս, երբ հայերենի դասատուն մատյանով խփում էր գլխիս ու թքում վրաս, երբ դասղեկը մեր դասարանից մեկին ակնհայտորեն նախընտրում էր ու որտեղ հասցներ ինձ նվաստացնում էր։ Լսում էի էս երգը, երբ ամբողջ դպրոցով ու ուսուցչական կազմով ինձ համոզում էին, որ մեդալից հրաժարվեմ, բայց չհրաժարվեցի, գնացի ու ստացա։ Ականջներիս մեջ զրնգում է ուսմասվարի ձայնը, թե՝ մեդալը տաղանդավոր էրեխեքի համար է։ Ականջներիս մեջ զրնգում է կենսաբանության ուսուցչուհուս՝ ընկեր Յոլչյանի ձայնը, որ օլիմպիադայի դիպլոմներս վերցրած մտավ տնօրենի մոտ ու ասաց, թե՝ էս տեսակ երեխային ո՞նց չեք թողնում, որ մեդալի գնա։

Ու տարիներ անց, երբ հոգեպես լրիվ կոտրված դուրս եկա գործից, նստեցի հեծանիվս ու բլուրն ի վար սլացա, նորից այս երգը միացավ։ Նույն օրն առավոտյան նոր պայմանագիրս էի ստացել, որ ևս վեց ամիս ինձ աշխատանքով էր ապահովելու, ու չգիտեի՝ ուրախանայի՞, թե՞ տխրեի։ Նույն օրը ամբողջ օրը Էմիլի հետ իմ օֆիսում էի անցկացնելու՝ կառուցելով նորվեգերեն գիտափորձը, որովհետև պարզվելու էր՝ էդ ուղղությամբ ոչինչ չի արվել, իսկ երկուշաբթի արդեն պիտի Նորվեգիա մեկնեի։ Պիտի մեկնեի, որ մեր էնտեղ գտնվող մեր ուսանող֊օգնականին ուղղություն ցույց տամ, թե ոնց էքսպերիմենտներն անցկացնի։ Պիտի Էմիլը մանրամասն բացատրեր ինձ, որ ես էլ էնտեղ մանրամասն բացատրեի։ Ու էստեղ անարդարն էն էր, որ խմբից հենց ինձ էին ուղարկում, որովհետև երեխա չունեմ։ Ինձ ուղարկում էին օգնելու, որ մի ուրիշի պրոյեկտն առաջ գնա։ Ու այդ մի ուրիշը նույնիսկ իր մասը չէր արել, ու Էմիլի հետ ժամերով տանջվում էինք էսօր, որ ավարտին հասցնենք, մինչ այդ ուրիշը տանը նստած հոդվածներ է գրում ու տպագրում, տպագրությունների ցանկը երկարացնում, սիվին սիրունացնում։ 

Օրեր առաջ, երբ լանչին խոսք բացվեց նոր հայտարարվող ասիստենտ պրոֆեսորի տեղի մասին, ղեկավարս միանգամից ասաց, որ էդ տեղը հենց այդ ուրիշի համար է, մինչդեռ ամիսներ առաջ ամբիոնի վարիչն ինձ էլ էր քաջալերել դիմել էդ տեղի համար։ Այդ նույն ուրիշի պայմանգիրը լրիվ դրույքով ու մի տարով էին երկարացրել, իմը՝ ոչ լրիվ դրույքով ու կես տարով։ Ու հիմա նաև իմ հոդվածները թողած իր գործն եմ անում, մինչ ինքը ստանում է ամեն ինչ, ես՝ կես տարվա պայմանագիր ոչ լրիվ դրույքով։

Երգը լսում էի ու հիշում ինքս ինձ դպրոցական տարիներին։ Հիշում, թե ոնց էր երգն ինձ օգնության գալիս էն բոլոր պահերին, երբ բոլորն իմ դեմ էին, ու ես պիտի մի նոր դժվարություն հաղթահարեի։ Բայց հիմա չկա ընկեր Յոլչյան, որ մտնի տնօրենի մոտ։ Հիմա ես մենակ եմ էս ամբողջ համակարգի դեմ։ 

Երբ հասա Ասսելայենց տուն ու մի երկու բառով բացատրեցի, թե ինչու եմ վատ, Յորունը մի քանի խորհուրդ տվեց ու հիշեցրեց էն հասարակ ճշմարտությունը, որ ես մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ պիտի աշխատեմ, որ նույն հաջողությանը հասնեմ, Ասսելան գրկեց։ Ու հիմա գիշերվա կեսին արթնացել եմ, նորից ու նորից լսում եմ այս երգը, մի կուշտ լացում եմ ու հիշում դպրոցը, մեդալը ու ընկեր Յոլչյանին։ Ու էդ հիշողությունից պինդ կառչած՝ գիտեմ, որ եթե մեդալը ստացա, ուրեմն էս կռիվն էլ կհաղթեմ, թեկուզ որ էս անգամ իմ կողմից միակ կռվողը ես եմ։

----------

Alphaone (31.01.2020), boooooooom (31.08.2020), Chilly (31.01.2020), ivy (24.01.2020), Meme (28.05.2020), Mr. Annoying (24.01.2020), Tiger29 (24.01.2020), Varzor (27.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (24.01.2020), Շինարար (24.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քո գոյությունն իմ կյանքում հաստատուն է մեր հանդիպման առաջին օրվանից։ Դու էնտեղ ես, ուղղակի կաս բեքգրաունդում, ոչ երբեք մտերիմ, ոչ երբեք մոռացված։ Դու իմ հայելային արտացոլանքն ես, իմ այլընտրանքային կյանքը, որ կունենայի ես, եթե կյանքս այլ հունով ընթանար, այլ որոշումներ կայացնեի։ Երևի հենց էդ պատճառով է, որ ամեն անգամ քեզ տեսնելիս, անգամ երբ էկրանի մյուս կողմում ես, ես լրիվ մտնում եմ քո մարմնի մեջ ու զգում էն բոլորը, ինչ դու ես զգում։ Ու հենց էդ պատճառով է, որ կորոնայի օրերին ինչքան էլ փորձեիր ժպիտը դեմքիդ հայտնվել, մարմնիդ ամեն մի շարժումից զգում էի ծանր էմոցիոնալ վիճակդ ճնշելու բոլոր փորձերը։ 

Կորոնայի օրերին ամենաշատը քեզ էի կարոտում ու տարօրինակ կերպով ամենաշատը քեզ հետ էի շփվում։ Զումով հանդիպում էինք գրեթե ամեն օր։ Եվ հենց դրա համար հենց ճամփորդելու սահմանափակումները հանեցին, առաջինը փորձեցի քեզ մոտ գալ։ Փորձեցի առանց քեզ զգուշացնելու ու եկա այն մեկ շաբաթվա ընթացքում, երբ քաղաքում չէիր՝ խոստանալով, որ էլի եմ գալու։ Ես անընդհատ ինքս ինձ հարց եմ տալիս, թե ինչու քո մեկ այլ տարբերակը չի կարող Կոպենհագենում գոյություն ունենալ, թե ինչու պիտի պարտադիր հասնեմ Նորվեգիա ստանալու համար այն, ինչ քեզնից եմ ստանում, թե ինչու իմ հայելային տարբերակներ չեն կարող գոյություն ունենալ այն վայրերում, որտեղ ավելի հաճախ եմ լինում, ու էդպես էլ պատասխան չեմ ստանում։ Ես ավելի հանգիստ կլինեի, եթե քեզ կամ քո տարբերակին Կոպենհագենում շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ հանդիպեի։ Անգամ Կոպենհագենում քեզ ծանոթ մարդիկ ուղղակի նույնը չեն, նույն կերպ չեն ազդում ինձ վրա. քեզնից ավելի կամ պակաս ցնդած են, քեզնից ավելի կամ պակաս հոգատար են, քեզնից ավելի կամ պակաս ճկուն են, քեզնից ավելի կամ պակաս շփվող են, քեզնից ավելի կամ պակաս հումորով են, քեզնից ավելի կամ պակաս փորձառու են, իսկ ինձ պետք են էս բոլոր հատկանիշները ճիշտ էնպիսին, ինչպիսին քո մեջ են։ Ես քեզնից սովորում եմ։ Քեզնից սովորեցնել եմ սովորում։ Ու մեկ֊մեկ մտածում եմ՝ եթե դու Բերգենում ես, գուցե Բերգենը նաև ի՞մ քաղաքն է։ Ի վերջո, այնտեղ սարեր էլ կան։

----------

Alphaone (30.08.2020), ivy (29.08.2020), LisBeth (30.08.2020), Sambitbaba (27.01.2022), Նաիրուհի (30.08.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կորոնայի օրերին, երբ բոլորս տնից ենք աշխատում, գրեթե ամեն առավոտ կոլեգաներով հավաքվում ենք Զումում միասին սուրճ խմելու։ Էդպես մի անգամ պատերազմի առաջին օրերին սկսեցինք պատերազմից խոսել. դե ամբողջ ֆեյսբուքս լիքն էր ինֆոյով, տեսնում էին, հետաքրքրվում են։ Քննարկման ընթացքում չեմ հիշում ինչ ասեցի, կոլեգաս ասեց՝ դա քո տեսակետն ա, իսկ ըստ միջազգային տեսակետի...

Էդտեղ սկսեցի լացել, անջատեցի Զումը ու հիստերիկացա։ Մի քանի ժամ հետո կոլեգաս մեյլ գրեց, ներողություն խնդրեց ու ասեց, որ ուզում ա ավելի շատ բան իմանա էս թեմայով, սկսեց լիքը կարդալ։ Օրեր անց էլի մեյլ գրեց, թե՝ էսպիսի ծրագիր կա տասնհինգ րոպեանոց պիես գրելու, արի միասին գրենք Արցախի մասին։ Դիմումն ուղարկեցինք, մեր գաղափարը դուրները եկավ, ընտրեցին։ Հետո ես ու կոլեգաս միասին գրեցինք պիեսը՝ ջահել հայ կնոջ ու Էրդողանի հանդիպման մասին, որտեղ ամբողջ պատերազմը նկարագրվում ա անտեղյակ դանիացու համար, վերջում էլ Էրդողանին բայրաքթարը խփում ա։ Ամբողջ նպատակն անտեղյակ դանիացուն խնդրին ծանոթացնելն ու «չեզոք» դիրքից դուրս բերելն էր, ձեռքի հետ էլ ամբողջ հոնորարը երկուսս էլ փոխանցեցինք արցախցի ընտանիքներին։

Պիեսը ևս երեք այլ պիեսների հետ բեմադրվեց նոյեմբերի վերջին, հետո էլ հարցուպատասխան եղավ։ Իրադարձության մասին մի թատերական մեկնաբան հոդված գրեց՝ նշելով, որ մեր պիեսը Հայաստանում պատերազմի մասին էր։ Ընդամենը մի փոքր պիեսով քանի հոգու ուղեղում մեխվեց, որ Արցախը Հայաստան է (չնայած պիեսում Հայաստան բառը ոչ մի տեղ չէինք օգտագործել, իսկ Արցախ ու Շուշի՝ ինչքան ասես)։ 

Որ մտածում ես՝ էս տարիների ընթացքում ինչքա՜ն էսպիսի փոքր բաներ կարելի էր անել։ Ինչքա՜ն շատ ա Ադրբեջանն աշխատել իր պրոպագանդայի վրա, իսկ մենք մեզ համար աջ քաշած ապրել՝ չփորձելով որևէ տեսակի նարատիվ կամ համոզմունք ստեղծել, թողնելով, որ ամբողջ աշխարհն ադրբեջանական ստերին հավատա, ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ ենք կորցրել, որ կարող էինք Հայաստանի ու Արցախի օգտին գործածել։

----------

Alphaone (06.12.2020), Cassiopeia (04.12.2020), Sky (04.12.2020), Բարեկամ (05.12.2020), Գաղթական (05.12.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (28.01.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (04.12.2020), Շինարար (04.12.2020), Ուլուանա (04.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ ինձ իմ հին ընկերուհիներից մեկն էր զանգել։ Մենք մի յոթ տարի ա չէինք շփվել։ Ինքը սոցիալական ցանցերում չկար, դե Հայաստանից գնալուց հետո կապը կամաց-կամաց կորել էր։ Բայց էս օրերին եղբորս տեսել էր եթերում աչքերը լցնելիս, համարս գտել էր մեր ընդհանուր ընկերուհու մոտից, ուոթսափով զանգել էր։ Ինքը ահավոր մեկուսացած ա ապրում Երևանում՝ գրեթե ոչ մեկի հետ չի շփվում, տարիներ առաջ մոր մահվանից հետո միշտ էդպես ա ապրել։ Բայց զանգել էր, ասում էր՝ պետք ա մի բան անել։ Ասում էր՝ արի հետևողականորեն էս դաժան վիդեոներն ուղարկենք խաղաղ համակեցության քարոզ անող բոլորին, որ հասկանան ինչ են ասում։ Հետ համոզեցի, ասեցի՝ էդ վիդեոներով անհնար ա բան համոզելը։ Ուղղակի պետք ա մենք խոսենք ինչքան կարանք, որ տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե Նիկոլի աջակիցները մեծամասնություն են։ Եսի՞մ, երևի չպիտի հետ համոզեի, որովհետև էդ պետք ա էդ մտքի քոքը կտրել ոնց հնարավոր ա։ Հետո ընկերուհիս ասեց, որ Արցախի հարցն իրա համար շատ անձնական ա, դրա համար երբեք չի խոսել էդ թեմայով։ Հետո նկատեցինք, որ մենք մեր ընկերության քսան տարիների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ էինք քաղաքականությունից խոսում։ Հետո հասկացանք, որ չքաղաքականացված լինելը միֆ ա, էդ էլ քաղաքականցված լինելու ուրիշ ձև ա։ Ու խոստացանք իրար, որ սրանից հետո կապի մեջ կմնանք։

----------

Overdose (15.06.2022), Դեղին մուկիկ (28.01.2022)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- 5000 զոհ, անհայտ թվով անհետ կորածներ ու գերիներ, 40 000 փախստական, տասը հազարից ավելի վիրավորներ, անպաշտպան սահմաններ, տնտեսական կոլապս ու ի վերջո Հայաստանի գոյությունը շատ մեծ վտանգի տակ։
- Դու փորձի դրականը տեսնել։

----------

Arjo (08.01.2021)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատերին թվում ա, թե արտագաղթելը նենց հեշտ ա, տոմսը առնում ես, թռնում, գնում, քեզ գրկաբաց սպասում են ուրիշ երկրում։ Իրականում նախ արժանապատիվ արտագաղթը հնարավոր դարձնելը եքա քրտնաջան աշխատանք ա, հետո էլ արտերկրում արժանապատիվ ապրելը մի այլ, տարիներ տեւող քրտնաջան աշխատանք ա։

Մեր տունը, աշխատանքը, հարաբերությունները օդից չեն ընկնում, մենք էդ ամենին հասնելու համար լիքը տանջվում ենք։ Ահավոր բարդ ա կյանք կառուցելը մի երկրում, որտեղ չունես ընտանիք, ընկերներ, ու ամեն ինչ պիտի զրոյից սկսես։ 

Դեռ արտագաղթի էմոցիոնալ կողմի մասին չեմ էլ խոսում, որ սաղ կյանքդ մեղքի զգացումով ես ապրում, որ գնացել ես Հայաստանից։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.08.2021), erexa (10.10.2021), Freeman (09.08.2021), Sambitbaba (09.08.2021), Varzor (16.08.2021), Աթեիստ (09.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2021)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ մեծանամ, ուզում եմ քեզ նման դառնալ։ Գիտես, իմ կյանքի ամենամեծ մարտահրավերներից է եղել էսպես կոչված role model գտնելը։ Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ինձնից են ոգեշնչվել, իմ քայլերին են հետևել, ու ես հասել ու օգնել եմ ում ինչով կարող եմ, բայց երբ փորձել եմ շուրջս նայել ու փնտրել մեկի, որի նման կուզեի լինել, որի քայլերից ոգեշնչվում եմ, էդպես էլ չեմ գտել։ Ու հիմա ինձ համար անսովոր է, որ դու կաս իմ կյանքում։ Անսովոր է, որ քեզնից սովորում եմ, ու դու իսկական role model ես ինձ համար, ու ուզում եմ քեզ նման լինել։ Իհարկե, ես տեսնում եմ մեր նմանությունները։ Ես տեսնում եմ քեզ մոտ տասը տարի առաջ ճիշտ ինձ նման։ Ու գիտեմ, որ դու էլ իմ մեջ տեսնում ես քեզ։ Մենք նույնիսկ արտաքնապես ենք նման։ Չլինեիր դու, ես էդպես էլ չէի հասկանա, թե ինչ եմ ուզում կամ ինչպիսին եմ ուզում լինել։ Իսկ ես պարզապես ուզում եմ մեծանալ ու քեզ նման դառնալ։

----------

Cassiopeia (28.01.2022), Sambitbaba (27.01.2022)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամենալավ մարդկանց երբ հանդիպում ես, էդպես էլ չես կարողանում հետները շփվել։ Դու քաշվող ես, իրենք քաշվող են։ Հետները մի երկու բառ ես փոխանակում, ու խոսակցությունը փակվում է։ Բայց երկու կողմից ձգում եք իրար, մտքի մեջ երևակայում, թե ինչ մտերիմ կարող էիք լինել, ինչեր կարող էիք միասին անել, ինչերից կարող էիք խոսել։

Ամենալավ մարդիկ նման են իրար։ Միշտ իրենց մշտական աշխատանքի կողքից ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ ունեն կամ «ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններն» են մշտական աշխատանք։ Դու կարող ես հետներն ամեն ինչից խոսել, խորանալ ինչքան ուզում ես, լսել նրանց անվերջ։ Բայց ամենադժվարն էդ պատնեշը կոտրելն է։ 

Ես գրեթե ամեն օր հանդիպում եմ ամենալավ մարդկանց ու հեռանում առանց շատ խոսելու, հեռանում՝ հուսալով, որ մյուս անգամ քաջությունս կհավաքեմ ու կփորձեմ կոտրել կախարդական պատնեշը, հասնել կարճ նախադասություններից ու անհարմար լռությունից մինչև անվերջ զրույցներ։ Ու ամեն անգամ թողնում եմ հաջորդ անգամվան։ Բայց նաև ուզում եմ կյանքս էնպես ապրել, որ չափսոսամ։ Ուզում եմ չափսոսալ, որ ամենալավ մարդկանց հետ ավելի մտերիմ չեմ եղել։

Հայրս էլ ամենալավ մարդկանցից էր։ Մեր անհարմար լռություններն ու կարճ նախադասությունները կոտրվեցին տեսազանգերով, ու մենք սկսեցինք անվերջ գրքերից, գրելուց, կինոներից ու քաղաքականությունից խոսել։ Նրան կարող էի ժամերով լսել, թեկուզ չհամաձայնել, հակադարձել, բայց լսում էի։ Իսկ վերջին օրերին արդեն միայն ես էի խոսում, ու ինքը լսում էր, գիտեմ, որ լսում էր։ Ու ափսոսալու բան չունեմ, որովհետև հորս հետ մտերիմ էի։

----------

boooooooom (15.06.2022), Cassiopeia (14.06.2022), ivy (15.06.2022), Overdose (15.06.2022), Sambitbaba (21.06.2022), Բարեկամ (15.06.2022), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2022), Շինարար (16.06.2022), Ուլուանա (15.06.2022), Վիշապ (15.06.2022)

----------

